# The Reigns Discussion Thread



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Welcome to The Official Reigns Thread! This will not be an appreciation thread. It's an unbiased venue for discussion, whether you love him, hate him, or are indifferent towards him. The main focus will be his singles career, since WWE seems to be putting The Shield behind them. Please keep the tumblr spam to a minimum.

Roman "Joseph Anoa'i" Reigns











FCW Tag Team Champion
WWE Tag Team Champion
4 eliminations at Survivor Series
12 eliminations at The Royal Rumble
RAW Battle Royal Winner 6/12/14





*




*So let it rip! What do you like, what don’t you like, and what do you think he needs to be successful?*


----------



## Bushmaster

:lel

He's a Great hot tag, I'll give him that.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Things I like about Reigns :

1. His will to improve, when you look back on Reigns say 6 months or so ago and look at him now, the guy has shown major improvement, something I will always admire in any talents.

2. His presence, he has a cool, calm presence about him which suits him to a tee, people often seem 50/50 about Reigns' mic skills however this presence that he has absolutely covers that up, which could be a blessing, less talk, more action kinda guy.

3. His outside persona, he actually seems like he's quite a laugh outside of the product and has a humour about him, which is always good.


Things I'm not so keen on :

1. I saw an interview with Reigns once and he came across as being more about earning money, as opposed to his former Shield members, where this is fine of course (everyone is entitled to this) ... me personally, I love talent who speak about their love for the business first and then money afterwards, which despite what many people say, I absolutely believe that there are many talents in the WWE who absolutely love to wrestle and the fact they're on a good wage is just the icing on the cake.

That said, I don't think Reigns doesn't love the product either, because he's shown improvement and if you don't have the heart and love to want to do this, then it's not really going to happen to the extent that it has, that's why I feel also that when people knock The Bella Twins in regards to their clear improvement, I think it's a little uncalled for as without the heart and want to improve ... it just won't happen, any talent that shows this on screen has obviously achieved this through hard work and dedication.

That's pretty much it really, there are more pluses to Reigns than their is minuses, and besides, he was a member of one of the greatest stables of all time ... and they will go down in history for this in time to come.


----------



## Shenroe

:Jordan Don't tell me it's the respond to my post earlier lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sith Rollins said:


> :lel
> 
> He's a Great hot tag, I'll give him that.


SOUP! :lel

Killing all discussion and this thread in the first response. Lord :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora

Reigns FTW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SoupBro said:


> :lel He's a great Hot Tag, I'll give him that.














Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Things I like about Reigns :
> 
> 1. His will to improve, when you look back on Reigns say 6 months or so ago and look at him now, the guy has show major improvement, something I will always admire in any talents.
> 
> 2. His presence, he has a cool, calm presence about him which suits him to a tee, people often seem 50/50 about Reigns' mic skills however this presence that he is absolutely covers that up, which could be a blessing, less talk, more action kinda guy.
> 
> 3. His outside persona, he actually seems like he's quite a laugh outside of the product and has a humour about him, which is always good.
> 
> 
> Things I'm not so keen on :
> 
> 1. I saw an interview with Reigns once and he came across as being more about earning money, as opposed to his former Shield members, where this is fine of course (everyone is entitled to this) ... me personally, I love talent who speak about their love for the business first and then money afterwards, which despite what many people say, I absolutely believe that there are many talents in the WWE who absolutely love to wrestle and the fact they're on a good wage is just the icing on the cake.
> 
> That said, I don't think Reigns doesn't love the product either, because he's shown improvement and if you don't have the heart and love to want to do this, then it's not really going to happen to the extent that it has, that's why I feel also that when people knock The Bella Twins in regards to their clear improvement, I think it's a little uncalled for as without the heart and want to improve ... it just won't happen, any talent that shows this on screen has obviously achieved this through hard work and dedication.
> 
> That's pretty much it really, there are more pluses to Reigns than their is minuses, and besides, he was a member of one of the greatest stables of all time ... and they will go down in history for this in time to come.


*Very nice and detailed response :clap. I agree with your sentiments about money first, but like you said, I think he loves wrestling too. The Samoans are all about the business (Y).*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Loved all of the constant pops Reigns has been getting from the crowd. Plus he seems more in his element when they let him talk his natural way instead of repeating everything word for word. 

Oh saw this on tumblr :lol


----------



## Reaper

I may be the only one on the forum that can probably openly say this and still not come across as illogical, but I love Roman Reigns and I'm a huge fan of the guy, but I also think he sucks ... I can't explain it. He's got this awesome look, appearance, personality, but damn his superman booking is so obvious that it's working against him for me personally. The more they hide his flaws, the more obvious they seem. The more they over-book him to be hercules, the more I think that he's only there because of favouritism. 

I'm completely torn on Reigns and will remain so till such time he really does something completely original that isn't an overly obvious result of booking. I know that everyone is booked to a great degree and therefore all is fake, but the truly great ones in this day and age can transcend the booking and make you really believe. Till such time Reigns does something like that in at least one of his programs, he's gonna suck. 

But, I love him and I think he has a bright future because he's talented and has all the potential in the world to be one of the GOATs by the end of his career ... 

Yah. There's my bipolar post on Reigns. It's out of my system. Huge expectations from Reigns and he better fill them because the shoes he's expected to fill require greatness he has yet to display on his own.


----------



## The True Believer

Sith Rollins said:


> :lel
> 
> He's a Great hot tag, I'll give him that.


:bow


----------



## A-C-P

Reaper Jones said:


> I may be the only one on the forum that can probably openly say this and still not come across as illogical, but I love Roman Reigns and I'm a huge fan of the guy, but I also think he sucks ... I can't explain it. He's got this awesome look, appearance, personality, but damn his superman booking is so obvious that it's working against him for me personally. The more they hide his flaws, the more obvious they seem. The more they over-book him to be hercules, the more I think that he's only there because of favouritism.
> 
> I'm completely torn on Reigns and will remain so till such time he really does something completely original that isn't an overly obvious result of booking. I know that everyone is booked to a great degree and therefore all is fake, but the truly great ones in this day and age can transcend the booking and make you really believe. Till such time Reigns does something like that in at least one of his programs, he's gonna suck.
> 
> But, I love him and I think he has a bright future because he's talented and has all the potential in the world to be one of the GOATs by the end of his career ...
> 
> Yah. There's my bipolar post on Reigns. It's out of my system. Huge expectations from Reigns and he better fill them because the shoes he's expected to fill require greatness he has yet to display on his own.



You are not alone here, almost my thoughts exactly. The big thing with Reigns for me is, that I think the WWE is pushing him on his own before he is ready, and its ultimately going to backfire on them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SubZero3:16 said:


> Loved all of the constant pops Reigns has been getting from the crowd. Plus he seems more in his element when they let him talk his natural way instead of repeating everything word for word.


*I agree. I think they should let him be serious and silly like 2002 Rock. When he does those rehearsed promos, it sounds so awkward and stiff. You can see a drastic difference between that and the backstage APP/Network segments.*



Reaper Jones said:


> I may be the only one on the forum that can probably openly say this and still not come across as illogical, but I love Roman Reigns and I'm a huge fan of the guy, but I also think he sucks ... I can't explain it. He's got this awesome look, appearance, personality, but damn his superman booking is so obvious that it's working against him for me personally. The more they hide his flaws, the more obvious they seem. The more they over-book him to be hercules, the more I think that he's only there because of favouritism.
> 
> I'm completely torn on Reigns and will remain so till such time he really does something completely original that isn't an overly obvious result of booking. I know that everyone is booked to a degree and therefore fake, but the truly great ones in this day and age can help you suspend belief for moments .. till such time Reigns does something like that in at least one of his programs, he's gonna suck.
> 
> But, I love him and I think he has a bright future because he's talented and has all the potential in the world to be one of the GOATs by the end of his career ...
> 
> Yah. There's my bipolar post on Reigns. It's out of my system.


*Well, when you're right, you're right. I don't think anyone can rationally deny any of this.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reaper Jones said:


> I may be the only one on the forum that can probably openly say this and still not come across as illogical, but I love Roman Reigns and I'm a huge fan of the guy, but I also think he sucks ... I can't explain it. He's got this awesome look, appearance, personality, but damn his superman booking is so obvious that it's working against him for me personally. The more they hide his flaws, the more obvious they seem. The more they over-book him to be hercules, the more I think that he's only there because of favouritism.
> 
> I'm completely torn on Reigns and will remain so till such time he really does something completely original that isn't an overly obvious result of booking. I know that everyone is booked to a degree and therefore fake, but the truly great ones in this day and age can help you suspend belief for moments .. till such time Reigns does something like that in at least one of his programs, he's gonna suck.
> 
> But, I love him and I think he has a bright future because he's talented and has all the potential in the world to be one of the GOATs by the end of his career ...
> 
> Yah. There's my bipolar post on Reigns. It's out of my system.


What superman booking? He's been pinned more times this year already than Sheamus. He's been placed in a MITB match that he isn't winning because we all know it is going to Cena and he get no more screen time than anybody else. He defeats people? Well he's a powerhouse that's what they do. How are you gonna have a powerhouse that can't over power people on a regular basis? What are you gonna call him a part time powerhouse? Hercules? That's Cena. He's the one who knocked out all 3 Wyatts in a cage. When Reigns faced all 3 Wyatts he was beaten. 

But of course everyone is going on about this alleged push since RR and yet what you see on screen is Seth being put over by Triple H and being placed in the MITB ladder match that is actually worth a damn but please continue whining about how Reigns gets all of the opportunities


----------



## Crona

SubZero3:16 said:


> *What superman booking?* He's been pinned more times this year already than Sheamus. He's been placed in a MITB match that he isn't winning because we all know it is going to Cena and he get no more screen time than anybody else. He defeats people? Well he's a powerhouse that's what they do. How are you gonna have a powerhouse that can't over power people on a regular basis? What are you gonna call him a part time powerhouse? Hercules? That's Cena. He's the one who knocked out all 3 Wyatts in a cage. When Reigns faced all 3 Wyatts he was beaten.
> 
> *But of course everyone is going on about this alleged push since RR* and yet what you see on screen is Seth being put over by Triple H and being placed in the MITB ladder match that is actually worth a damn but please continue whining about how Reigns gets all of the opportunities. :rolleye:


You're joking right?


----------



## Srdjan99

I like Reigns, and I believe that he is gonna be big, like really big one day. Unfortunately, like some of you said, he is pushed too much, too soon. His singles matches have been pretty bad, unless he's been carried by Bryan or Punk, so he is still pretty "green" in the ring. His mic work is decent, and there is room for improvement obviously, so he is alright there. 

He's an awesome hot tag, but as a single wreslter, he still has to evolve more


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SubZero3:16 said:


> What superman booking? He's been pinned more times this year already than Sheamus. He's been placed in a MITB match that he isn't winning because we all know it is going to Cena and he get no more screen time than anybody else. He defeats people? Well he's a powerhouse that's what they do. How are you gonna have a powerhouse that can't over power people on a regular basis? What are you gonna call him a part time powerhouse? Hercules? That's Cena. He's the one who knocked out all 3 Wyatts in a cage. When Reigns faced all 3 Wyatts he was beaten.
> 
> But of course everyone is going on about this alleged push since RR and yet what you see on screen is Seth being put over by Triple H and being placed in the MITB ladder match that is actually worth a damn but please continue whining about how Reigns gets all of the opportunities


*
I think what he's saying is he would prefer Reigns to be booked like The Rock, where he didn't always have to win or blow up everybody to look like a top guy. People would rather see "competitive" matches instead of LOLREIGNSWINS because he no sold and Speared somebody.*


----------



## Bushmaster

Reaper Jones said:


> I may be the only one on the forum that can probably openly say this and still not come across as illogical, but I love Roman Reigns and I'm a huge fan of the guy, but I also think he sucks ... I can't explain it. He's got this awesome look, appearance, personality, but damn his superman booking is so obvious that it's working against him for me personally. The more they hide his flaws, the more obvious they seem. The more they over-book him to be hercules, the more I think that he's only there because of favouritism.
> 
> I'm completely torn on Reigns and will remain so till such time he really does something completely original that isn't an overly obvious result of booking. I know that everyone is booked to a great degree and therefore all is fake, but the truly great ones in this day and age can transcend the booking and make you really believe. Till such time Reigns does something like that in at least one of his programs, he's gonna suck.
> 
> But, I love him and I think he has a bright future because he's talented and has all the potential in the world to be one of the GOATs by the end of his career ...
> 
> Yah. There's my bipolar post on Reigns. It's out of my system. Huge expectations from Reigns and he better fill them because the shoes he's expected to fill require greatness he has yet to display on his own.


Great post as usual. Not many Reigns fans can actually speak like this. Nice to see that you're a fan yet you aren't blinded. He has talent and I assume loves the business since he has tried to improve over the last year. WWE will be careful with him unlike Ryback and the other flavor of the months they've used. Let's just hope he is ready by the time Mania comes.


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I think what he's saying is he would prefer Reigns to be booked like The Rock, where he didn't always have to win or blow up everybody to look like a top guy. People would rather see "competitive" matches instead of LOLREIGNSWINS because he no sold and Speared somebody.*


That's the "buzzword/phrase" right there that the WWE can not let get associated with Reigns. If the "LOLREIGNSWINS" thing ever gets stuck to him, its not something you can ever shake.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I think what he's saying is he would prefer Reigns to be booked like The Rock, where he didn't always have to win or blow up everybody to look like a top guy. People would rather see "competitive" matches instead of LOLREIGNSWINS because he no sold and Speared somebody.*


Reigns has lost matches already. What are you on about? Do you not watch his matches? There's always a back and forth until the end. Even in the Barrett match it was like that. He isn't Rusev who just steam rolls over everyone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns has lost matches already. What are you on about? Do you not watch his matches? There's always a back and forth until the end. Even in the Barrett match it was like that. He isn't Rusev who just steam rolls over everyone.


*
I'm just saying what people DON'T want to see. Personally, I enjoy the occasional no sell and Spear finish, like against Batista at Extreme Rules. It just can't become a habit, a la Cena and Sheamus.*


----------



## Erik.

I like Reigns, it took a while, but I'm on board the 'Reigns train' so to speak.

Contrary to popular belief, he isn't being _SHOVED_ down our throats - He came in as part of The Shield, wasn't involved in any squash matches, in fact they limited him from matches, they used him as a guy to spear the big guys and as the muscle to The Shield with the triple powerbomb in the early matches and used Ambrose and Rollins to help get The Shield over in terms of ruthless and then over with the crowd for their supreme ring work.

Him going over in the Survivor Series match and him breaking records at the Rumble isn't him being shoved down our throats, he was being seen as a legitimate threat, he's been built up. Ryback is a big example of someone shoved down our throats, and that wasnt too long before the Shield actually debuted. You have him swap places with Reigns, if you had Ryback pull of that Survivor Series run or that Rumble record and I guarantee the crowd wouldn't have responded the way they did with Reigns, at the end of the Survivor Series match he had the crowd chanting his name, the same in the Rumble. Sure, he was up against Sheamus and Batista and no one wanted to see them win, he was still admired enough (mainly due to his Shield run) that the crowd were still behind him.

I think a lot of people have turned on Reigns, or not really gotten behind him mainly because of his ring work and that Ambrose and Rollins have a really strong fanbase and they feel are more deserving because of this. It's a shame people see things this way. If you don't like Reigns, that's fine, but don't give lame reasons such as "forced down our throats" or "got here because of the look" because it isn't true.

Reigns' experience that he has gained from being in The Shield and learning from Rollins and Ambrose is telling. His mic work has improved, his confidence is at a much higher level and his ring has certainly improved, although to be fair he didn't have many singles matches to compare it to. A lot of modern day wrestling fans seem to think that technical masterpieces and high flying spot matches are the norm forgetting that the WWE style is hard hitting brawling and Reigns is perfect for that, put him in the ring with Sheamus, Barrett and he'll excel, I think him and Ambrose could end up having an outstanding feud in the future, just like I can see him and Rollins having one too. 

It may just be me, but something draws me to Reigns. He's third on my list of favourite Shield members but I admire him and his willingness to learn, it'll serve him well in future. The crowd ARE behind him and that stands him well for the future, he has an 'aura' about him where he just oozes "badass" and thats rare in modern day wrestling.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I'm just saying what people DON'T want to see. Personally, I enjoy the occasional no sell and Spear finish, like against Batista at Extreme Rules. It just can't become a habit, a la Cena and Sheamus.*


I'm sorry so you're saying that when it happens it's a rare occurance and not a norm? So he normally sells then. So he's doing what every other WWE superstar has done at some point, correct? So he's not following in Cena's and Sheamus' footsteps in other words? So basically you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sorry so you're saying that when it happens it's a rare occurance and not a norm? So he normally sells then. So he's doing what every other WWE superstar has done at some point, correct? So he's not following in Cena's and Sheamus' footsteps in other words? So basically you have nothing to worry about.


*Yep, he's doing a great job, we're just speaking futuristically here. There's no reason to get overly defensive.*


----------



## Reaper

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I think what he's saying is he would prefer Reigns to be booked like The Rock, where he didn't always have to win or blow up everybody to look like a top guy. People would rather see "competitive" matches instead of LOLREIGNSWINS because he no sold and Speared somebody.*


^^Boom. This. So much yess it's not even funny. 

Even though the WWE is based entirely on booking and fixed results, they don't need to be as obvious with them as they've become in recent months. They were fine up until Payback last year and then something strange happened where WWE became increasingly predictable. 

I wouldn't even call it a superman push if Reigns won 100% of his matches as long as he looked weak and vulnerable at least some of the time. Let him have a weakness .. an achiles heel .. an arch rival that he just can't beat ... Too strong. Too quick. Where does he go next? Does he suddenly start losing? But how can he start losing now when he's already beaten just about everyone? Same problem Sheamus is actually facing where the WWE refuse to show Sheamus as having any weakness, and yet can't quite figure out where to place him either. Reigns could potentially go down that route as well. The other route I see is Orton who has had more troughs than peaks in his career thus far. 

I mean his booking is hurting him and helping him both. It is getting him over with the crowds right now, but he's climbed the ladder so fast that when I think about what Reigns might be doing 5 years from now, assuming his accelerated pace right now stays the same for 5 years, and I can't think of anything. 

I want Reigns to have a long career .. not a short one - and at this rate, it looks like he might end up with several peaks and troughs or one peak and one major crash. Would rather see a steady rise and not an overly accelerated one. As a fan, I want my guy to not go the way of past stars whose careers were hampered by megapushes right out of the gate. 

Hopefully, the reign in Reigns and give him a true Achilles heel (a thorn in his side) so that we can have some epic feuds. At this rate however, he'll run out of guys to feud with within a year and no idea what the WWE will do with him when he does. As a fan, I want a longer career than the one currently on the cards.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yep, he's doing a great job, we're just speaking futuristically here. There's no reason to get overly defensive.*


Nobody's being defensive. Just having a discussion. Why don't you just relax a bit? :cool2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I would like to see Reigns improve on his workrate, his promos and his conditioning. He shouldnt be blowing up like Batista at age 28. I am going to try and give him a chance,but they need to keep him away from that dumb drink spiking angle. It's dumb, HHH acting like he thinks Vickie did it is dumb when he could just watch the footage, and it hurts Reigns by association in my view. I think Vince may actually give him the title which might get a pop,bu I think it will hurt him in the long run because it will ignite the new Cena comparisons. Give him an IC reign to help him develop more because I dont think he is near ready for the main title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLJjsFUivzU#t=43s

*I haven't heard Spear chants since Edge in 2010* :banderas



IDONTSHIV said:


> I would like to see Reigns improve on his workrate, his promos and his conditioning. He shouldnt be blowing up like Batista at age 28. I am going to try and give him a chance,but they need to keep him away from that dumb drink spiking angle. It's dumb, HHH acting like he thinks Vickie did it is dumb when he could just watch the footage, and it hurts Reigns by association in my view. I think Vince may actually give him the title which might get a pop,bu I think it will hurt him in the long run because it will ignite the new Cena comparisons. Give him an IC reign to help him develop more because I dont think he is near ready for the main title.


*I agree with everything that you said except give him the IC title. As seen by Barrett, and Big E before him, it's nothing but a curse that stagnates your career. After they win the belt, creative gives up knowing what to do with them. Hell, just look at Ambrose's shitty US title run. Reigns doesn't need that at all. It would be a step backwards from his current position.*


----------



## Wynter

In solo matches, who has Roman truly defeated that's worth a damn? 

Who exactly as he ran through on his own except for jobbers/midcard guys? Shield as a group may have tore through the roster, but what top guys has Roman indefinitely ran through on his own so far?

3MB? Barrett? Mark Henry? A battle royale full of guys who are all beneath him in status??


It's been two years since Shield hit the scene. When has WWE ever been scared to push someone to the moon just because fans hate it? They've been real patient with Roman compared to other talents.

A real super push: Sheamus, Ryback and Del Rio.


----------



## The True Believer

WynterWarm12 said:


> In solo matches, who has Roman truly defeated that's worth a damn?
> 
> Who exactly as he ran through on his own except for jobbers/midcard guys? Shield as a group may have tore through the roster, but what top guys has Roman indefinitely ran through on his own so far?
> 
> 3MB? Barrett? Mark Henry? A battle royale full of guys who are all beneath him in status??


Is there a point you're trying to make?

EDIT: Just saw your edit. Now that makes sense. I have to agree with you about this supposed "Superman" booking he's had. It's not like he's ran over every single relevant star on the roster clean.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> In solo matches, who has Roman truly defeated that's worth a damn?
> 
> Who exactly as he ran through on his own except for jobbers/midcard guys? Shield as a group may have tore through the roster, but what top guys has Roman indefinitely ran through on his own so far?
> 
> 3MB? Barrett? Mark Henry? A battle royale full of guys who are all beneath him in status??
> 
> 
> It's been two years since Shield hit the scene. When has WWE ever been scared to push someone to the moon just because fans hate it? They've been real patient with Roman compared to other talents.
> 
> A real super push: Sheamus, Ryback and Del Rio.


*
Well, considering he's had like 5 singles matches, that's not even a talking point. People are afraid that his Hot Tag Shenanigans will carry over, not saying that he's done it yet.
*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Reigns Train said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLJjsFUivzU#t=43s
> 
> *I haven't heard Spear chants since Edge in 2010* :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree with everything that you said except give him the IC title. As seen by Barrett, and Big E before him, it's nothing but a curse that stagnates your career. After they win the belt, creative gives up knowing what to do with them. Hell, just look at Ambrose's shitty US title run. Reigns doesn't need that at all. It would be a step backwards from his current position.*



I was envisioning more of an Ultimate Warrior style IC run where he finally gets to confront whoever is the World champ at Mania. Basically have it be a many month build before Mania, then pull the trigger.


----------



## The True Believer

I hope WWE keeps Reigns at upper midcarder status for now and lets him have a run at the IC title. :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IDONTSHIV said:


> I was envisioning more of an Ultimate Warrior style IC run where he finally gets to confront whoever is the World champ at Mania. Basically have it be a many month build before Mania, then pull the trigger.


*Those days are long gone brother. The IC title hasn't had meaning in over a decade.*



The True Believer said:


> I hope WWE keeps Reigns at upper midcarder status for now and lets him have a run at the IC title. :banderas


----------



## Erik.

The True Believer said:


> I hope WWE keeps Reigns at upper midcarder status for now and lets him have a run at the IC title. :banderas


Only if he is willing to get some good use out of having the IC belt. Like the previous poster mentioned, Barrett and Big E have shown that it doesn't mean much having the belt and Ambrose was having absolutely nothing with his US belt and has actually been much better since he lost it.

The problem with the IC title is lack of credibility with the opponents they are given. I mean I think they've done a good job giving Sheamus the US Title, I mean last year he was involved in most of the WHC title matches, it's a shame they haven't gone through with a Sheamus/Cesaro feud for the belt because that could have been one of the feuds of the year in terms of match quality. 

If you give Reigns the IC belt, make it meaningful, make it a big deal. Otherwise it'll be a bit like when The Shield had the tag titles, they brought a bit of credibility to the belts, they were involved in good feuds giving good matches, at one stage when they were champions the tag division was actually pretty damn good, they lost the belts and suddenly they're splitting teams up left right and centre. I don't want it to be like Reigns is the IC champion so they care more, give him good feuds and opponents and then when he loses the belt, they just give up on it again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Reigns Train said:


> *Those days are long gone brother. The IC title hasn't had meaning in over a decade.*













*GIVE ME BACK MY OLD DAYS!!!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SóniaPortugal said:


> Backstage News On The Shield's Status With Roman Reigns And Dean Ambrose


*Thanks to Portuguese Sonia.*


----------



## The True Believer

The Reigns Train said:


>


It's a good litmus test in all honesty. As over as Roman Reigns is right now, there are certain instances where a wrestler is only over because they're new to the main event scene and could be next in line to be world champion. In my opinion, it's still a little too early for me to determine if Roman Reigns is in this position or not so if he's not going to win the titles at MITB, I'd say put the IC title on him ASAP. Barrett is relatively over so I don't think Reigns' momentum will be that affected if you just have a short feud with Reigns coming out on top in the end. 

There's no way that the WWE's going to treat it like it's not a big deal because it's Roman fucking Reigns and not someone on their recycled midcarder lists like Kingston or Ziggler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The True Believer said:


> It's a good litmus test in all honesty. As over as Roman Reigns is right now, there are certain instances where a wrestler is only over because they're new to the main event scene and could be next in line to be world champion. In my opinion, it's still a little too early for me to determine if Roman Reigns is in this position or not so if he's not going to win the titles at MITB, I'd say put the IC title on him ASAP. Barrett is relatively over so I don't think Reigns' momentum will be that affected if you just have a short feud with Reigns coming out on top in the end.
> 
> There's no way that the WWE's going to treat it like it's not a big deal because it's Roman fucking Reigns and not someone on their recycled midcarder lists like Kingston or Ziggler.


*It's still a huge step down. He'd go from being in the World Championship picture and feuding with the #1 heel of the last two decades, to fighting for an irrelevant belt with a comedic mid carder. I like Barrett, but that's what he is, I'm just keepin it real.


Spoiler: Smackdown



When you lose clean to Ziggler, you've got problems.


*


----------



## The True Believer

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's still a huge step down. He'd go from being in the World Championship picture and feuding with the #1 heel of the last two decades, to fighting for an irrelevant belt with a comedic mid carder. I like Barrett, but that's what he is, I'm just keepin it real.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> When you lose clean to Ziggler, you've got problems.
> 
> 
> *


No problem. He can just win the US title and in return, Sheamus can turn heel and they can feud for a little while. :dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IDONTSHIV said:


> *GIVE ME BACK MY OLD DAYS!!!*


Yep. I'd even settle for the early 2000s.


----------



## Wynter

WWE groomed Roman as the Hot Tag Guy for waaay too long. I can understand in the beginning when he and Seth were ruling the tag division. But after that, focus should have been shifted to making a him a solid singles worker and allowing him to become more comfortable on his own. And then giving him such short matches and opponents that meshed badly with his style only slowed his progress to me.

And seriously, what are the benefits of limiting his moveset so much on the main roster? It's not like he was doing all these dangerous indie style moves back in FCW. They could have easily carried all or most of the moves he knew to the main roster.

How is it a positive thing to make the fans think your talent is more limited than he actually is?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE groomed Roman as the Hot Tag Guy for waaay too long. I can understand in the beginning when he and Seth were ruling the tag division. But after that, focus should have been shifted to making a him a solid singles worker and allowing him to become more comfortable on his own. And then giving him such short matches and opponents that meshed badly with his style only slowed his progress to me.
> 
> And seriously, what are the benefits of limiting his moveset so much on the main roster? It's not like he was doing all these dangerous indie style moves back in FCW. They could have easily carried all or most of the moves he knew to the main roster.
> 
> How is it a positive thing to make the fans think your talent is more limited than he actually is?


*Amen sister! :cheer*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Lol fan girl thread. Bitch be getting wet as his hair.

Thoughts on him. Cool looking punch. Not much else.


----------



## Deptford

Where the Ambrose thread at then ?


----------



## The True Believer

WWE, if you're reading this:

Reigns vs. Sheamus over the US title. You're welcome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lol fan girl thread. Bitch be getting wet as his hair.


----------



## Darkness is here

Iam getting more warmed up to this guy as the times goes on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Deptford said:


> Where the Ambrose thread at then ?


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> Where the Ambrose thread at then ?


In the Shield thread Deppie :lol He gets enough love over there all the time. Now Roman, ehhh, we need our own thread to talk about him. :lol




I hope WWE will continue giving Roman better opponents in the future.

He and Barrett had pretty nice chemistry on SD. I think if they were given a lengthy match where it's back and forth, just brawling and beating the hell out of each other, the match would be quality.

Sheamus vs Roman would be the same. Just a full on physical match between two strong big guys.

The Cleveland crowd got me full on board with Roman vs Rusev too. Their little showdown was pretty god damn awesome.

I aslo think Roman would do well with faster paced workers too. Watching Roman in slow matches is so painful; it just looks so unnatural. A wrestler who is all intense aura and raw, explosive energy, whose moveset reflects it...working a slow match fpalm.

Roman vs Barrett gave me a little hope that WWE finally realized they were giving him the wrong opponents and also paced his matches horribly. I'd like to think they are trying to remedy that now and will now choose a path that will help Roman progress so much quicker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WynterWarm12 said:


> I hope WWE will continue giving Roman better opponents in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I also think Roman would do well with faster paced workers too. Watching Roman in slow matches is so painful; it just looks so unnatural. A wrestler who is all intense aura and raw, explosive energy, whose moveset reflects it...working a slow match fpalm.


This is why I hope he doesnt win and face Brock at Summerslam. I'm not sure their styles would mesh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is why I hope he doesnt win and face Brock at Summerslam. I'm not sure their styles would mesh.


*Oh trust me, if that match happens, it's GOING to be at Wrestlemania. Believe that :reigns*


----------



## Wynter

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is why I hope he doesnt win and face Brock at Summerslam. I'm not sure their styles would mesh.


I truly can't see Roman winning MITB. I think it's being used as a stage to give him another great showing and also setting up his feud with Randy. They might do a "he almost won it!" type thing, but he will fall short.

Even as huge obnoxious Roman mark, I don't want him to hold the title anytime soon. I seriously wish the IC title was held at a higher regard/prestige. He would have such a good run with it in matches against a Sheamus, Barrett, Rusev and maybe even Ziggler, if WWE didn't treat the belt like crap.

The lack of truly well built opponents for him is also a thing too. 

:hmm: Brock vs Roman. I don't know, it should appeal to me, but it doesn't. Cearo vs Brock just sounds infinitely better. Their styles would click more in my opinion. Roman is great in brawling style matches and I don't know if I would consider Brock a brawler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> I truly can't see Roman winning MITB. I think it's being used as a stage to give him another great showing and also setting up his feud with Randy. They might do a "he almost won it!" type thing, but he will fall short.
> 
> Even as huge obnoxious Roman mark, I don't want him to hold the title anytime soon. I seriously wish the IC title was held at a higher regard/prestige. He would have such a good run with it in matches against a Sheamus, Barrett, Rusev and maybe even Ziggler, if WWE didn't treat the belt like crap.
> 
> The lack of truly well built opponents for him is also a thing too.
> 
> :hmm: Brock vs Roman. I don't know, it should appeal to me, but it doesn't. Cearo vs Brock just sounds infinitely better. Their styles would click more in my opinion. Roman is great in brawling style matches and I don't know if I would consider Brock a brawler.


*You are correct, but at the end of the day :vince$

Cesaro just isn't a draw at the moment. That could change if they cut the Heyman bullshit and give him direction.
*


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Sith Rollins said:


> :lel
> 
> He's a Great hot tag, I'll give him that.


The thread should have been closed in honour of this first reply.

Gold :bow


----------



## bme

He has the look and presence but his mic/ring work is lacking.

Now for me ring work comes first above everything else, and his single matches have all been meh.
I agree that he should've had more single matches, specifically when they were teasing The Shield breakup. Actually him and Rollin should've had more 2on2 matches also.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I truly can't see Roman winning MITB. I think it's being used as a stage to give him another great showing and also setting up his feud with Randy. They might do a "he almost won it!" type thing, but he will fall short.
> 
> Even as huge obnoxious Roman mark, I don't want him to hold the title anytime soon. I seriously wish the IC title was held at a higher regard/prestige. He would have such a good run with it in matches against a Sheamus, Barrett, Rusev and maybe even Ziggler, if WWE didn't treat the belt like crap.
> 
> The lack of truly well built opponents for him is also a thing too.
> 
> :hmm: Brock vs Roman. I don't know, it should appeal to me, but it doesn't. Cearo vs Brock just sounds infinitely better. Their styles would click more in my opinion. Roman is great in brawling style matches and I don't know if I would consider Brock a brawler.


Yup. Singles mid card belt first then the big one. Yeah Brock vs Roman sounds like a mess. Cesaro is a better opponent for Brock.


----------



## Deptford

This thread is a mess. Girl, watch me make that Ambrose thread. WATCH ME

BYE

Yall basic for entertaining this idea too though you know that right :side:


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> This thread is a mess. Girl, watch me make that Ambrose thread. WATCH ME
> 
> BYE
> 
> Yall basic for entertaining this idea too though you know that right :side:


Deppie Love :lmao Why you acting like the Shield thread isn't one big Seth and Dean lovefest now 

Ambrose doesn't need his own thread when he's getting plenty of attention in the Shield one lol

You are so mess, boo lol



But yeah, WWE should really consider giving Roman the IC belt and then do their very best to bring prestige back to it. All it would take is a feud that is built as important and a big deal to get it on the right track.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Deptford said:


> This thread is a mess. Girl, watch me make that Ambrose thread. WATCH ME
> 
> BYE
> 
> Yall basic for entertaining this idea too though you know that right :side:


*By mess she means not filled with Ambrose ass shots. How dare we engage in productive wrestling discussion on WrestlingForum? Lets just fill the place with fanfics and turn it into tumblr. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.








*


----------



## HBK4LIFE

So with Rollins and so far Ambrose going with different ring attire(Rollins for the obvious reasons), will Reigns be the only one to wear the military gear, or will he change ring attire too?


----------



## The Bloodline

dean and seth have already changed gear and music. the fact that they havent with reigns yet makes me believe theyre planning to keep him as he is. no complaints from me, cause he looks really good in it and fits his character the most right now.


----------



## Wynter

If anyone had to keep the gear, it was Roman. He looks really bad ass in it and honestly, he's not the most ripped guy. The tactical gear really makes him look more imposing. He has very nice arms and shoulders, but those Samoan genes are fighting tooth and nail everywhere else :lol He's kind of like how Rock was back in the day; not really having much abs. He's not as fleshy as Rock was at earlier in his career, though.

I don't know if Roman would look as good in different gear. But who knows, if WWE does change his attire at some point too, they just might figure out something equally as awesome.


And I'm glad Roman kept the music, albeit modified version of the theme. It just fits him and the bad ass persona. He has the presence to carry a theme that gives the feeling of someone who is about to kick ass is coming out lol

Dean and Seth surely shouldn't have kept it when I feel their character direction wouldn't fit the song anymore.


----------



## Roman Empire

HBK4LIFE said:


> So with Rollins and so far Ambrose going with different ring attire(Rollins for the obvious reasons), will Reigns be the only one to wear the military gear, or will he change ring attire too?


No since Ambrose and Rollins both changes gear, then there's no reason for Roman to stop. He kept wearing it this past Monday so why not keep going. Plus he looks VERY good in that gear, if I do say so mayself.


----------



## THANOS

Sith Rollins said:


> :lel
> 
> He's a Great hot tag, I'll give him that.


Well... You know what they say,

"When it Reigns, its poor"

:leo


----------



## Set For Seth

He's so fucking gorgeous, but so fucking awful. The male Eva Marie, tbh.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I predict in the next 6 months, Ronda Rousey will rape Roman.


----------



## HBK4LIFE

Roman Empire said:


> No since Ambrose and Rollins both changes gear, then there's no reason for Roman to stop. He kept wearing it this past Monday so why not keep going. Plus he looks VERY good in that gear, if I do say so mayself.


I'm hoping he does keep the gear. I think it suits him well.


----------



## Divine Arion

I like Reigns. He's got an appealing look, decent in the ring and is entertaining on the mic. He's improved so much since his FCW days and hope he continues to grow overall as a performer. I personally hope they take their time to let Roman develop more before giving him a run with the title. WWE has a history of pushing guys too quickly and the results are an unfortunate drop in their momentum. I don't wish that on Roman or anyone else for that matter. Only time will tell though but I hope he is successful.


----------



## Wynter

:lol at THANOS being Mr. Positivity when he was crusading for Daniel Bryan and now comes in Roman topics to shit all over him without adding anything productive to the pro-reigns, anti-reigns sides..

Thought you were mature in your discussions and provided logical arguments. Shame.

Anywho. Can't wait until SmackDown and hear the chants and pop Roman received :mark:

If Roman's momentum keeps steady or skyrockets after feuding with Triple H, WWE should capitalize on it. Have him feud with an up and coming guy or someone who is already established by that time(but outside of the title scene though). 

Just follow this current Triple H/Randy/Roman feud with another really hot feud to further cement him as a solo star. Just give him a nice length build towards the WHC. There should be a couple big feuds and quality matches under his belt before he finally gets his hands on the belt and becomes champ.


----------



## #Mark

I like Reigns. I think the hate he's getting is exaggerated. People act like he isn't good in the ring despite the fact that he was apart of one of the greatest factions in WWE history. He's had great tag matches with Seth during their tag title reign and he's even had very good singles matches against Henry and BNB. I don't think they should hotshot him to the ME but he's improved dramatically, seems to be comfortable on the mic, and is good in the ring. Give him a few more months and he'll be ready.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol at THANOS being Mr. Positivity when he was crusading for Daniel Bryan and now comes in Roman topics to shit all over him without adding anything productive to the pro-reigns, anti-reigns sides..
> 
> Thought you were mature in your discussions and provided logical arguments. Shame.


*Someone logical:"Everything about Bryan's title reign sucks." :trips

Thanos: "But the ratings guys!!!!" :vince$ *


----------



## THANOS

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol at THANOS being Mr. Positivity when he was crusading for Daniel Bryan and now comes in Roman topics to shit all over him without adding anything productive to the pro-reigns, anti-reigns sides..
> 
> Thought you were mature in your discussions and provided logical arguments. Shame.


Because I'm not a fan of Roman Reigns, all of sudden I'm not mature? That response is pretty shameful to be honest. But post as you like.

It takes a lot for me to truly dislike a talent. I find plenty to like in Big E and Adam Rose for instance, and many on here compare them to the Southern Gas Station Restrooms. Reigns is very fluid in the 4 or 5 moves he uses, is great at hot tags, and has a great look about him. As far as in-ring/mic skills and innovation go, well.. no need to go into details on that, because if I felt he had any of that I'd be marking for him with you. I'm pretty easy to please as long as you either have a great and unique character, are a great wrestler, have charisma, or great mic skills. Any of those will do for me. When Reigns has even one of them I'll recognize the talent.



The Reigns Train said:


> *Someone logical:"Everything about Bryan's title reign sucks." :trips
> 
> Thanos: "But the ratings guys!!!!" :vince$ *


Someone logical? :lmao Just because I can logically back my points and you can't, doesn't mean I'm an illogical mark.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I want Reigns to have similar booking to Bryan's recent reign. Bryan wrestled a veteran who has worn a mask and assumed numerous identities. This veteran, Kane, then threatened what Bryan held most dear, Brie. I propose Roman also faces a veteran who wore a mask and wrestled under numerous identities. A man who can threaten what Roman values most, his hair. Clearly,Roman's first feud should be with Ed Leslie. Brutus The Barber Beefcake nee Zodiac, Booty Man and The Disciple can threaten those luscious locks of Reigns like no other. BOOK IT! :vince$


----------



## O Fenômeno

Deptford said:


> This thread is a mess. Girl, watch me make that Ambrose thread. WATCH ME
> 
> BYE
> 
> Yall basic for entertaining this idea too though you know that right :side:


Not enough Ambrose nutt-huggery for ya thirsty ass? :kobe


----------



## Wynter

It's not even I'm trying to be mean. Anyone expecting everyone to agree on this site is being ridiculous. But when you expect a bunch of grown adults to have proper discussions and express their views in mature ways, it gets annoying seeing people come in threads just to troll/make jokes.

How is that productive? "Derp derp, Roman has great hair at least! He has that going for him! Aren't I being hilarious right now :ex:" fpalm What does that possibly add to the thread, other than pure immature foolery?

And when I used to be in the Daniel Bryan thread a lot, THANOS was a poster who seemed above petty BS like that and always supplied great lengthy, logical responses; even to the trolls and overly negative people who would swarm the DB thread sometimes. Dude spent all that time having debates against guys who shitted all over Bryan and hoped he failed because they thought he was just some "vanilla goat-faced geek." But then goes on and says he can't wait until Roman gets booed/fails, just because Roman isn't his cup of tea :lol

Even if I didn't' agree with him on all posts, I respected how he presented his opinion.

But it's whatever though. You can't expect everyone to act their age lol


EDIT: See how you presented that response, THANOS? Not that BS "When it's Reigns, it's poor." just to be the funny guy. What you just wrote added something productive to the thread and you gave a legit viewpoint. Not just a "he sucks " answer.


----------



## Joe88

I will say this, I was at Raw in Cleveland Monday, and Reigns by far came away the biggest star of that show. The crowd loved him and popped for all of his big spots. They have something with the guy and if they continue to book him smartly he will be over in a big way. I do wonder how he will be able to perform in 20 plus minute ppv main events. But I am rooting for him. I want to see many guys as over as possible.


----------



## THANOS

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's not even I'm trying to be mean. Anyone expecting everyone to agree on this site is being ridiculous. But when you expect a bunch of grown adults to have proper discussions and express their views in mature ways, it gets annoying seeing people come in threads just to troll/make jokes.
> 
> How is that productive? "Derp derp, Roman has great hair at least! He has that going for him! Aren't I being hilarious right now :ex:" fpalm What does that possibly add to the thread, other than pure immature foolery?
> 
> And when I used to be in the Daniel Bryan thread a lot, THANOS was a poster who seemed above petty BS like that and always supplied great lengthy, logical responses; even to the trolls and overly negative people who would swarm the DB thread sometimes. Dude spent all that time having debates against guys who shitted all over Bryan and hoped he failed because they thought he was just some "vanilla goat-faced geek." But then goes on and says he can't wait until Roman gets booed/fails, just because Roman isn't his cup of tea :lol
> 
> Even if I didn't' agree with him on all posts, I respected how he presented his opinion.
> 
> But it's whatever though. You can't expect everyone to act their age lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: See how you presented that response, THANOS? Not that BS "When it's Reigns, it's poor." just to be the funny guy. What you just wrote added something productive to the thread and you gave a legit viewpoint. Not just a "he sucks " answer.


Fair enough. I will say though, that being someone who tries to post elaborately 98% of the time here, I should be afforded to occasionally post a small joke comment, seeing as that usually makes up 99% of the posts in this forum.

:dino


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

For the Reigns is awful in the ring crowd what specifically is he bad at? 

From what I've seen
-he's a good striker, his hits look legit and not overly pulled
-he sells well aside from the occasional no sell which all monsters do, he's certainly not Cena in that regard
-He never botches
-He works safe
-He's not a master at psychology but I've never seen any "WTF why is he doing that" moments from him

The only real knock against him i have is the pace of his matches, he still wrestles like a heel until the very end when the moves of doom come out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Someone logical? :lmao Just because I can logically back my points and you can't, doesn't mean I'm an illogical mark.


*Ok Mr. LOLRATINGS
http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-ra...-kane-the-authority-roman-reigns-dean-ambrose

2 straight weeks and the show is doing fine without Bryan. Looks like awful Reigns is just as big a draw. Who would've guessed :draper2.*


----------



## Wynter

THANOS said:


> Fair enough. I will say though, that being someone who tries to post elaborately 98% of the time here, I should be afforded to occasionally post a small joke comment, seeing as that usually makes up 99% of the posts in this forum.
> 
> :dino


:lol I get ya. Your posts about Bryan have spoiled me I guess


----------



## Pip-Man

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> For the Reigns is awful in the ring crowd what specifically is he bad at?
> 
> From what I've seen
> -he's a good striker, his hits look legit and not overly pulled
> -he sells well aside from the occasional no sell which all monsters do, he's certainly not Cena in that regard
> -He never botches
> -He works safe
> -He's not a master at psychology but I've never seen any "WTF why is he doing that" moments from him
> 
> The only real knock against him i have is the pace of his matches, he still wrestles like a heel until the very end when the moves of doom come out.


Jack of all stats :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer

http://gifsound.com/?gif=cdn.makeagif.com/media/6-17-2014/kSlsNj.gif&v=0vmUyduQYsw


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If Reigns wins, I'll mark. There, I said it.


----------



## THANOS

The Reigns Train said:


> *Ok Mr. LOLRATINGS
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-ra...-kane-the-authority-roman-reigns-dean-ambrose
> 
> 2 straight weeks and the show is doing fine without Bryan. Looks like awful Reigns is just as big a draw. Who would've guessed :draper2.*


Show me his quarter ratings and we'll compare them to Bryan's. If Bryan's are higher you must concede he'll always be Reigns' superior . How's that sound? I'm guessing you're not interested, and if I'm right, I'd suggest not trying to use the ratings argument in the future, until Reigns himself is pulling them at least. This upcoming feud with Orton will be a good test in that regard, considering how Bryan did feuding with Orton after exiting Team Hell No which is comparable to Reigns now. But ratings are ratings.



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I get ya. Your posts about Bryan have spoiled me I guess


Well, with him out I'll probably be posting about everyone but him for awhile at least. Expect long posts about Ambrose, Rollins, Wyatt, etc. in the not so distant future .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Show me his quarter ratings and we'll compare them to Bryan's. If Bryan's are higher you must concede he'll always be Reigns' superior . How's that sound? I'm guessing you're not interested, and if I'm right, I'd suggest not trying to use the ratings argument in the future, until Reigns himself is pulling them at least. This upcoming feud with Orton will be a good test in that regard, considering how Bryan did feuding with Orton after exiting Team Hell No which is comparable to Reigns now. But ratings are ratings.


*Deal. And I expect the same in return. I have no problem admitting I'm wrong.*


----------



## Wynter

THANOS said:


> Well, with him out I'll probably be posting about everyone but him for awhile at least. Expect long posts about Ambrose, Rollins, Wyatt, etc. in the not so distant future .


Sigh, as a Bryan mark, I'm really rooting for him to make a full recovery with no lingering problems. Such shitty timing for him.

But that boy can't be kept down for long, so he'll be back soon :


:lol Looking forward to it (Y)


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Pip Star said:


> Jack of all stats :lmao


Im not trying to paint Reigns as being a Benoit in the ring, Im just trying to figure out what he's bad at. If there's an obvious discrepancy in what I said point it out and with more thorough analysis than :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Im not trying to paint Reigns as being a Benoit in the ring, Im just trying to figure out what he's bad at. If there's an obvious discrepancy in what I said point it out and with more thorough analysis than :lmao


*Don't worry, Pip Star is with us *


----------



## Pip-Man

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Im not trying to paint Reigns as being a Benoit in the ring, Im just trying to figure out what he's bad at. If there's an obvious discrepancy in what I said point it out and with more thorough analysis than :lmao


Worry not.I just thought it was funny that you could have summed up your whole post with the right term.



The Reigns Train said:


> *Don't worry, Pip Star is with us *


Forever and ever :mark:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

My bad thought you were being sarcastic since all i ever see is ppl saying hes awful, you ask at what and they say everything or they'll repeat the standard refrain "he's as green as grass"

I want specifics


----------



## The Bloodline

What I don't understand here is he's been doing this for what 5 or 4 years and has been on TV for 2 yeas now. Him and the shield has carried the wwe a lot, especially since mania. The audience has genuinely started liking this guy, he clearly works hard yet there are many that want nothing more than to see him fail or get the sheamus treatment. In today's wwe how long do you suppose they wait to push a guy. If he was a jobber would he be more likeable? Is it only fun to cheer underdogs or heels? I don't believe they rushed reigns at all to be honest. He's been here for a while and was gaining fans along away. He didn't just debut and run through the roster. Wwe has 3 stars on their hands, they actually handled the shield well. Each guy is over cause together they made a great group and yes each of them helped the other get over with the audience.


----------



## midnightmischief

yay Reigns train, so glad you got this thread started again and whats more 'authorised' awesome.

now for my 2 cents...

MITH Ladder match:

As much of a Roman mark that I am, I wouldn't want him to win MITB. Personally I would love to see him get the title the good old fashioned way. Work his way up to #1 contender slot.
I have always felt the 'briefcase' angle kind of cheapens the #1 contendership and to win the titles in a gimmick match rather than showing you have paid your dues is almost just as bad.

Ring Gear and theme:
I am VERY glad that he has kept the gear as it leaves sooooo much to the imagination... plus when his vest and shirt gets ripped off by an opponent (which isn't that often) it is just a bonus... 
but also 'thirsting' aside, I have to agree with wynter, the samoan genes are too strong and he really needs to work on that before uncovering for good...
as for the music, its my ringtone - what more can I say. lol nah but seriously, I am just glad one of them got to keep it and I would rather it be Roman as it seems to fit him more with his walk and all.

LOL speaking of his walk, giggled a little bit on raw when he was walking away from vickys office after getting put in the match. it was kind of like he was tying to walk cool but really wanted to jump up and down or something...

matches:
I really don't get how every one goes on about his 3-5 moves of doom... honestly, I am sure I have seen him pulling out more and more different moves lately.
also he is definitely not the only one who has these move limitations... russo, rowan harper etc? 

anyways, time for me to go home from work (yes naughty of me, hanging out here rather than working lol)
so will see you all when I get home and I may have more to add by then. LOL

also going to change my sig and avatar in dedication to this thread


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

**waves* Heyyy Mischief, welcome back to the thread* :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'll be a silent lurker and post sporadically. Good job on the thread and keep it going- try not to delve too much into ratings and comparisons, those are a quick way of getting a thread closed on WF :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'll be a silent lurker and post sporadically. Good job on the thread and keep it going- try not to delve too much into ratings and comparisons, those are a quick way of getting a thread closed on WF :lol


*Thanks, will do. I'll give Thanos an update in 3 months.*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Not sure why Reigns has been getting hate lately. He's over with the crowd. He has that badass look and attitude to him. I find the guy to be very exciting when in the ring.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The hate he gets is pretty exaggerated tbh. I'm not his biggest fan but I recognize his talents and potential. Most of the hate directed at him makes him out to be a useless bum which couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed with Raven. Even though he isn't my #1 of the three, I still really like him (as well as Rollins). He has learned and improved so much in his short career. He has more learning to do yet, but I can tell he has passion for the art of wrestling and I see his career being (and staying) a success.


----------



## Kratosx23

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The hate he gets is pretty exaggerated tbh. I'm not his biggest fan but I recognize his talents and potential. Most of the hate directed at him makes him out to be a useless bum which couldn't be farther from the truth.


It could be farther from the truth, because it's the truth. He does very little well and shows *no* signs of being equipped to handle the position they want for him, which is the #1 star in the company. The push he's getting for his experience and talent level is a fucking disgrace. He's spent almost 2 years straight getting coached by a top 3 mic worker and a top 3 ring worker on the main roster and he's still awful at both.


----------



## CALΔMITY

oh boy...


----------



## Kratosx23

> oh boy...


Yeah, God forbid anyone dare speak the fucking truth around this place.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You there! Calm down. :fuckedup


----------



## Jammy

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It could be farther from the truth, because it's the truth. He does very little well and shows *no* signs of being equipped to handle the position they want for him, which is the #1 star in the company. The push he's getting for his experience and talent level is a fucking disgrace. He's spent almost 2 years straight getting coached by a top 3 mic worker and a top 3 ring worker on the main roster and he's still awful at both.


D-dude b-but muh LOOK muh SEXY muh BADASS

Both Ambrose and Rollins are miles ahead of him and yet are in the middle of the card while for some reason he becomes the joking babyface who goes straigh to the top.

Just no.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calamity Glitch said:


> You there! Calm down. :fuckedup


The moment they stop pushing the hack, you have my word.



> D-dude b-but muh LOOK muh SEXY muh BADASS
> 
> Both Ambrose and Rollins are miles ahead of him and yet are in the middle of the card while for some reason he becomes the joking babyface who goes straigh to the top.
> 
> Just no.


I couldn't give a fuck about Rollins either, but yeah. Let's hand him the keys to the fucking kingdom because of what he looks like, because after all, this is professional modeling, not professional wrestling. 

Dat Vince logic. :vince5


----------



## CALΔMITY

You can have your opinions. Just don't need to be so grumpy is all I guess.
Has GoT been doing a number on you? Were you not particularly happy that Roman made a GoT reference? 
I kinda :banderas when he did. (almost caught up with it)


----------



## Kratosx23

Actually it has, they completely butchered Tyrion's defining moment.

I wasn't unhappy when Reigns referenced the show, though, I'm glad he watches. At least he has ONE positive trait.

Maybe I'll stop being so angry when they throw me a fucking bone for once. I haven't gotten one person I wanted as the champion since November of 2011. At this point I'm starting to believe I'll never get one again.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know you aren't too high on reigns, but I'll just take this to PMs. Don't want to derail the thread much more.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Pyro will calm down once Wyatt wins the belt at MITB.


----------



## Kratosx23

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Pyro will calm down once Wyatt wins the belt at MITB.


Except that isn't going to happen.

*Especially* now that the schedule for the Australian tour before Summerslam that was just changed in the last day or two says he's fighting Sheamus for the US title. He's not going into the title picture, he's not winning the title and he's going to become a permanent midcard fixture like Barrett that never means anything.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wasn't unhappy when Reigns referenced the show, though, I'm glad he watches. At least he has ONE positive trait.


Well that's somethin I guess. :waffle


----------



## Kratosx23

That's probably as positive as I'll ever be able to get on him, unfortunately.


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's probably as positive as I'll ever be able to get on him, unfortunately.


What if he calls the Superman Punch the "Oathkeeper"?

:HHH2


----------



## Kratosx23

I'd prefer he got some mic skills, if I had the choice.


----------



## CookiePuss

Good to see this thread is still alive and well.

I'm hoping Reigns doesn't win the title at MITB. He needs to get screwed or something. I just don't think he's ready for it yet. He can still be getting that gradual push and they when he's ready, hopefully, they'll crown him at WM31. 

And I hope to God if he doesn't win the main title, he sure as hell doesn't win that IC title. That shit's a curse to anyone who has worn it. I thought they were building it up with Barrett and then I saw the Smackdown spoilers.

Reigns will get there eventually. He's getting more mic time, and hope he gets more singles matches to build him up.


----------



## CookiePuss

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd prefer he got some mic skills, if I had the choice.


:jordan5

You already know if you had the choice, Reigns would be a jobber with white trunks, the worst name ever, no entrance music, and jobbing to Bray Wyatt in 10 seconds


----------



## The True Believer

Again, don't have Reigns win the match but use the match to set up a feud between Sheamus and Reigns where they eventually face each other for the US title with Reigns going over. This could also be used as a perfect opportunity to turn the Big Fella heel.


----------



## LigerJ81

Hell No cause at this point, whoever has the Title will just be a place holder for either Bryan when he gets back or if WWE goes there Lesnar at Summerslam. I really don't see them giving Reigns the belt right now.


----------



## Kratosx23

cookiepuss said:


> :jordan5
> 
> You already know if you had the choice, Reigns would be a jobber with white trunks, the worst name ever, no entrance music, and jobbing to Bray Wyatt in 10 seconds


With the lack of talent he has now? Yes. If he manages to get good, give him a million world titles. The reason I hate Reigns isn't because I just hate him and that's the end of it, it's because he's dull as fuck. If there's a way to fix that, I'll accept it. So far there's been no indication that it can be fixed.


----------



## midnightmischief

*sigh* who forgot to lock the gate behind them.... Just kidding peeps.

so I was wondering, who here wishes reigns and ambrose stuck together just that little bit longer and continued the storyline as a joint one rather than the separate story lines we seem to be getting?

mind you in saying that, I still like to think they are working together and that reigns getting into the MITB match was more about screwing over the authority and orton than about the titles. they could still be working towards the same goal, just taking different approaches.


for some light relief.....(note: whoever comes up with this stuff is genius lol)


----------



## Pip-Man

Tyrion Lannister said:


> With the lack of talent he has now? Yes. If he manages to get good, give him a million world titles. The reason I hate Reigns isn't because I just hate him and that's the end of it, it's because he's dull as fuck. If there's a way to fix that, I'll accept it. So far there's been no indication that it can be fixed.


fpalm He's dull to you because you only seem to enjoy characters that are sociopaths,magnificent bastards,or smarter than thou types.


----------



## true rebel

midnightmischief said:


> *sigh* who forgot to lock the gate behind them.... Just kidding peeps.
> 
> so I was wondering, who here wishes reigns and ambrose stuck together just that little bit longer and continued the storyline as a joint one rather than the separate story lines we seem to be getting?
> 
> mind you in saying that, I still like to think they are working together and that reigns getting into the MITB match was more about screwing over the authority and orton than about the titles. they could still be working towards the same goal, just taking different approaches.
> 
> 
> for some light relief.....(note: whoever comes up with this stuff is genius lol)


Link me to more.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

sent you a pm


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Except that isn't going to happen.
> 
> *Especially* now that the schedule for the Australian tour before Summerslam that was just changed in the last day or two says he's fighting Sheamus for the US title. He's not going into the title picture, he's not winning the title picture and he's going to become a permanent midcard fixture like Barrett that never means anything.



Isn't the card subject to change though? I don't know if these matches change or stay the same- could be just because they had a match this Raw?

Actually worried now, fuck.


----------



## Kratosx23

You should be, I'm telling you, he's never winning the title. It's never gonna happen.

Card subject to change means that something went wrong and they had to change the card on the fly, not that they're going to just randomly change it. This is apparently now their direction.


----------



## Venge™

Pip Star said:


> fpalm He's dull to you because you only seem to enjoy characters that are sociopaths,magnificent bastards,or smarter than thou types.


Basically, ones that are as pretentious as he is. :lmao


----------



## Pip-Man

Venge™ said:


> Basically, ones that are as pretentious as he is. :lmao


:HA Pretty much


----------



## cindel25

Am I allowed to thirst in this thread? By thirst I mean post gifs of his hair, haircare products and how much I want him to use that tongue at my box so I can scream into ecstasy? 

Thanks so much


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> *sigh* who forgot to lock the gate behind them.... Just kidding peeps.
> 
> so I was wondering, who here wishes reigns and ambrose stuck together just that little bit longer and continued the storyline as a joint one rather than the separate story lines we seem to be getting?
> 
> mind you in saying that, I still like to think they are working together and that reigns getting into the MITB match was more about screwing over the authority and orton than about the titles. they could still be working towards the same goal, just taking different approaches.
> 
> 
> for some light relief.....(note: whoever comes up with this stuff is genius lol)


I think they're trying a "divide and conquer" tactic myself--split the attention of the Authority by making them confused as to which person to focus on  While Trips and Seth are generally distracted by Dean turning up the crazy, Roman's skulking around behind the scenes to hit them where it really hurts. In my headcanon, Dean totally gave Roman those laxatives :lol

:lmao :lmao that FB conversation is brilliant!

CINDEL BOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Pip-Man

cindel25 said:


> Am I allowed to thirst in this thread? By thirst I mean post gifs of his hair, haircare products and how much I want him to use that tongue at my box so I can scream into ecstasy?
> 
> Thanks so much


:jay What?...


----------



## Monterossa

This guy said it for me.


----------



## Pip-Man

Monterossa said:


> This guy said it for me.


That guy needs a shower,a razor,and some clothes that fit.

#RomanRules


----------



## THANOS

Ravensflock88 said:


> What I don't understand here is he's been doing this for what 5 or 4 years and has been on TV for 2 yeas now. Him and the shield has carried the wwe a lot, especially since mania. The audience has genuinely started liking this guy, he clearly works hard yet there are many that want nothing more than to see him fail or get the sheamus treatment. In today's wwe how long do you suppose they wait to push a guy. If he was a jobber would he be more likeable? Is it only fun to cheer underdogs or heels? I don't believe they rushed reigns at all to be honest. He's been here for a while and was gaining fans along away. He didn't just debut and run through the roster. Wwe has 3 stars on their hands, they actually handled the shield well. Each guy is over cause together they made a great group and yes each of them helped the other get over with the audience.


I think the biggest reason he's getting the hate, has more to do with why he's getting the push, than the fact he's getting a big push. Most fans have seen countless reports (enough that it's hard to deny) saying that WWE wants to push Reigns to their new top guy because he's handsome. The fans on this site, or many of them I should say, don't mind people getting pushed IF their talent level matches their push. The fact that many see Reigns getting the keys to the kingdom as a green product, is what is polarising him among fans on this board.

I think everyone recognises that there is potential, but he's just not there yet, and many of the traditional IWC favourites have to work much harder to get the vote of confidence that Reigns gets based solely on his genetics.


----------



## THANOS

The Reigns Train said:


> *Thanks, will do. I'll give Thanos an update in 3 months.*


Sounds great :. If there in the same league after 3 months of push at the respective times in their careers, then I'll admit he's capitalising on his potential. If he does it without improving, while maintaining or growing his current crowd overness, than that will be even more impressive.

I truly want to mark for the guy, but until his talent exceeds or is at least equal to his push, it will be difficult to justify his position with respect to other more polished products.


----------



## Reaper

THANOS said:


> I think the biggest reason he's getting the hate, has more to do with why he's getting the push, than the fact he's getting a big push. Most fans have seen countless reports (enough that it's hard to deny) saying that WWE wants to push Reigns to their new top guy because he's handsome. The fans on this site, or many of them I should say, don't mind people getting pushed IF their talent level matches their push. The fact that many see Reigns getting the keys to the kingdom as a green product, is what is polarising him among fans on this board.
> 
> I think everyone recognises that there is potential, but he's just not there yet, and many of the traditional IWC favourites have to work much harder to get the vote of confidence that Reigns gets based solely on his genetics.


^^Ba boom. That's my problem too. Would've loved to have had him get a "normal" push ---- without the fucking reports though. I have to admit that I've let some of those reports spoil him for me a little bit. Had those reports not been coming out at the frequency they did to corraborate the actual push, I would never have let them get to me. 

But .. Reigns still wouldn't have been the guy for me. He still would've ranked below Ambrose and Rollins because at this point in my life, my tastes are really different.


----------



## Wynter

Dirthsheets have been dirtsheeting for how long now? It's kind of weird to base your opinions around reports who have been stating he's about to get a huge push since Survivor Series.

And I think WWE is very justified in their want to push him, and not because "they think he looks good." No. He has plenty of potential and a lot of raw material that can be shaped into something really solid.

Roman Reigns has a presence about him and the live crowd is drawn to it. It's undeniable he's getting over and there's something there that has them cheering for him. Tell me he didn't look like a big deal in his showdown with Rusev? He just looked like a star and it gave a glimpse on what his future could hold.
He gives off the presence of a main eventer/top guy and once he rounds out more(in ring skills and a little more natural on the mic(, he will be perfect for this product. 
Sometimes I think people forget this is sports entertainment and not the indies. 
It's a whole different ballgame with several different requirements.
Roman Reigns would probably bomb in a ROH and NJPW, but WWE? He has more than a solid chance. 
Roman should be fine and like many say, as long as WWE keeps this gradual push going and don't prematurely push him to the top, things can work out very well for him.

I can see if Roman was getting the Del Rio or Sheamus treatment, but people are seriously exaggerating the push Roman has been receiving. Has he been booked favorably and to look like a beast? Yeah, of course, but this super push thing everyone is spewing is asinine. Dude hasn't even touched a title outside of the tags yet lol


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dirthsheets have been dirtsheeting for how long now? It's kind of weird to base your opinions around reports who have been stating he's about to get a huge push since Survivor Series.


Thats the problem, the dirtsheets take their best guess and when at times the outcome is inevitable they can claim to be right all along with their 'inside' sources. i think dirtsheets are one reason why i don't really enjoy watching these days.. whats the point when everyone 'knows' the outcome of every match anyway.

And don't forget the most important swerve of dirtsheets history... the: *Plans changed* card they use frequently.

I don't mind Reigns.. i don't see him win the title at MiTB anyway.But he'l win it eventually.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Reigns hater on the horizon :dance

Came to see what's going on but I'm too afraid of all those Reigns marks to throw my two cents in :lelbrock

So I'll just stay in my Ambrose corner and support everything THANOS posts :clap


----------



## Rap God

Nicole Queen said:


> Reigns hater on the horizon :dance
> 
> Came to see what's going on but I'm too afraid of all those Reigns marks to throw my two cents in :lelbrock
> 
> So I'll just stay in my Ambrose corner and support everything THANOS posts :clap


BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY , ITS A HATER , ITS A HATER DAMNIT :jr


----------



## Snake Plissken

I like Roman Reigns, he isn't a great in ring worker at all and WWE need to be careful not to turn hin into another Superman, let Roman Reigns be himself. I see potential in him although I am a little concerned about him getting pushed too quickly. Reigns is getting fan support and WWE cannot risk desttoying that, there is still a lot of work to be done as far as in ring work goes. Roman Reigns is showing that he can cut promos now, he's improved in the promo department and has charisma. The way he carries himself is great, my only problem is if he can hold up in a 20 to 30 minute Match on his own.


----------



## Pip-Man

I don't see why these guys think it's impossible for fans to like someone who's not indy made.Everything about Reigns is organic and true to his nature,that's why people love him so much.Reigns is loved for the same reasons Bryan is loved,because people like them.They like what they do.They like watching them do it.They like that when they come out that they know they're gonna see a show,whether that be Bryan battling the Authority or Reigns punching guys in the face.That any time these guys do something it's gonna be huge.

This doesn't apply to smarks of course,who pick their favorite wrestlers like they're investing in the stock market


----------



## JacqSparrow

I always take such reports with a grain of salt. WWE has shown that they can and do play the dirt sheets just to mess with those who take them as gospel. 

IMO, Roman is progressing at a good rate right now, and he's doing very well with what he's given. Yes, he broke a few records. I think that's OK because it highlights an intention to focus on someone new. He has looks. There's no downplaying that, especially if the company can make money off it. He's getting over huge, and they haven't even used his heritage to prop him up yet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

Reaper Jones said:


> ^^Ba boom. That's my problem too. Would've loved to have had him get a "normal" push ---- without the fucking reports though. I have to admit that I've let some of those reports spoil him for me a little bit. Had those reports not been coming out at the frequency they did to corraborate the actual push, I would never have let them get to me.
> 
> But .. Reigns still wouldn't have been the guy for me. He still would've ranked below Ambrose and Rollins because at this point in my life, my tastes are really different.


I feel exactly the same way. I'd probably be a much bigger fan of the guy had I not read a lot of those reports, but then again, we are seeing those reports, more or less, play out on tv, so people would have put 2 and 2 together at some point.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dirthsheets have been dirtsheeting for how long now? It's kind of weird to base your opinions around reports who have been stating he's about to get a huge push since Survivor Series.
> 
> And I think WWE is very justified in their want to push him, and not because "they think he looks good." No. He has plenty of potential and a lot of raw material that can be shaped into something really solid.
> 
> Roman Reigns has a presence about him and the live crowd is drawn to it. It's undeniable he's getting over and there's something there that has them cheering for him. Tell me he didn't look like a big deal in his showdown with Rusev? He just looked like a star and it gave a glimpse on what his future could hold.
> He gives off the presence of a main eventer/top guy and once he rounds out more(in ring skills and a little more natural on the mic(, he will be perfect for this product.
> Sometimes I think people forget this is sports entertainment and not the indies.
> It's a whole different ballgame with several different requirements.
> Roman Reigns would probably bomb in a ROH and NJPW, but WWE? He has more than a solid chance.
> Roman should be fine and like many say, as long as WWE keeps this gradual push going and don't prematurely push him to the top, things can work out very well for him.
> 
> I can see if Roman was getting the Del Rio or Sheamus treatment, but people are seriously exaggerating the push Roman has been receiving. Has he been booked favorably and to look like a beast? Yeah, of course, but this super push thing everyone is spewing is asinine. Dude hasn't even touched a title outside of the tags yet lol


Good post Wynter, but as you said yourself, "once he rounds out..he'll be a great maineventer", but the fact is he hasn't yet and that hasn't stopped WWE from giving him the super push. With anyone else that has the talent, but not "the look", they have to work that much harder to stand out in order to get even a modicum of the success Reigns has achieved so far. 

Daniel Bryan, for instance, had to lose the title in 18 seconds and spend the next year with entire cities treating him like the top star for WWE to finally notice and give him the big push (Bryan himself said he believes he only won the World Title on smackdown because Henry was injured, and was actually meant to be the first MITB to lose), and then when there was opportunity to bring in another "all look wrestler" in Batista, they tossed Bryan aside, until the fan noise and potential business was shoved so far in their face that they had to change their minds.

I expect the same to happen to both Ambrose and Rollins, and potentially Wyatt as well.

Roman Reigns as a green product, to this point has been the only talent other than Taker, Cena, and Rock, to beat Punk clean in the past few years; shattered the Royal Rumble elimination record in his first year in the match, was a one man wrecking crew at Survivor Series last year, owns a clean win over John Cena, and has already beaten Batista, Orton, and HHH, by pins respectively. Keeping in mind, that all the while he was pushed on a pedestal much higher than his more talented team-mates, which obviously displeases many here. The fact that he's accomplished all of that and more and still hasn't won the big title suggests that once he does he could become more dominant than even Cena was in 2005.

Now if he improves A LOT and becomes elite in at least one of these categories: in-ring, mic skills, charisma, unique and innovative character traits; then I would imagine more people would be fine with that, I know I personally would, but to me a world champion should have be elite in at least one of those if not more, and the trajectory Reigns is currently on suggests he'll be at the pinnacle of the company without improving enough to be elite in any of those categories, and that is my problem with him.


----------



## Nicole Queen

THANOS said:


> *Roman Reigns as a green product, to this point has been the only talent other than Taker, Cena, and Rock, to beat Punk clean in the past few years; shattered the Royal Rumble elimination record in his first year in the match, was a one man wrecking crew at Survivor Series last year, owns a clean win over John Cena, and has already beaten Batista, Orton, and HHH, by pins respectively. Keeping in mind, that all the while he was pushed on a pedestal much higher than his more talented team-mates, which obviously displeases many here. The fact that he's accomplished all of that and more and still hasn't won the big title suggests that once he does he could become more dominant than even Cena was in 2005.*
> 
> Now if he improves A LOT and becomes elite in at least one of these categories: in-ring, mic skills, charisma, unique and innovative character traits; then I would imagine more people would be fine with that, I know I personally would, but to me a world champion should have be elite in at least one of those if not more, and the trajectory Reigns is currently on suggests he'll be at the pinnacle of the company without improving enough to be elite in any of those categories, and that is my problem with him.


:clap:clap:clap 
:bow:bow:bow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

midnightmischief said:


> *sigh* who forgot to lock the gate behind them.... Just kidding peeps.
> 
> so I was wondering, who here wishes reigns and ambrose stuck together just that little bit longer and continued the storyline as a joint one rather than the separate story lines we seem to be getting?
> 
> mind you in saying that, I still like to think they are working together and that reigns getting into the MITB match was more about screwing over the authority and orton than about the titles. they could still be working towards the same goal, just taking different approaches.


*I don't, honestly. Reigns needs this time to evolve as a singles competitor. He's got 10 months before Mania to legitimize himself as a top guy before holding the title. Ambrose can't keep holding his hand, or he'll never improve.*


----------



## JacqSparrow

THANOS said:


> I feel exactly the same way. I'd probably be a much bigger fan of the guy had I not read a lot of those reports, but then again, we are seeing those reports, more or less, play out on tv, so people would have put 2 and 2 together at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Good post Wynter, but as you said yourself, "once he rounds out..he'll be a great maineventer", but the fact is he hasn't yet and that hasn't stopped WWE from giving him the super push. With anyone else that has the talent, but not "the look", they have to work that much harder to stand out in order to get even a modicum of the success Reigns has achieved so far.
> 
> Daniel Bryan, for instance, had to lose the title in 18 seconds and spend the next year with entire cities treating him like the top star for WWE to finally notice and give him the big push (Bryan himself said he believes he only won the World Title on smackdown because Henry was injured, and was actually meant to be the first MITB to lose), and then when there was opportunity to bring in another "all look wrestler" in Batista, they tossed Bryan aside, until the fan noise and potential business was shoved so far in their face that they had to change their minds.
> 
> I expect the same to happen to both Ambrose and Rollins, and potentially Wyatt as well.
> 
> Roman Reigns as a green product, to this point has been the only talent other than Taker, Cena, and Rock, to beat Punk clean in the past few years; shattered the Royal Rumble elimination record in his first year in the match, was a one man wrecking crew at Survivor Series last year, owns a clean win over John Cena, and has already beaten Batista, Orton, and HHH, by pins respectively. Keeping in mind, that all the while he was pushed on a pedestal much higher than his more talented team-mates, which obviously displeases many here. The fact that he's accomplished all of that and more and still hasn't won the big title suggests that once he does he could become more dominant than even Cena was in 2005.
> 
> Now if he improves A LOT and becomes elite in at least one of these categories: in-ring, mic skills, charisma, unique and innovative character traits; then I would imagine more people would be fine with that, I know I personally would, but to me a world champion should have be elite in at least one of those if not more, and the trajectory Reigns is currently on suggests he'll be at the pinnacle of the company without improving enough to be elite in any of those categories, and that is my problem with him.


It's a bit presumptuous to assume that Roman won't improve at the rate he needs to, isn't it? Considering how much he has already improved. 

And I'm honestly baffled as to how worried people are that Seth and Dean will get overshadowed. Aren't those two being given most of the promo time and attention right now? Roman even got excluded from the run-in during the Raw main event, considering he actually could have gotten involved. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JacqSparrow said:


> Roman even got excluded from the run-in during the Raw main event, considering he actually could have gotten involved.


*I think that was intentional, considering


Spoiler: Smackdown



Reigns was said to be in Cena's face after he kicked off the show. He sees him as competition, therefore refused to help, even if it meant saving Dean. Ambrose recklessly coming out by himself makes him look more volatile, and fits his unstable character.


*


----------



## THANOS

JacqSparrow said:


> It's a bit presumptuous to assume that Roman won't improve at the rate he needs to, isn't it? Considering how much he has already improved.
> 
> And I'm honestly baffled as to how worried people are that Seth and Dean will get overshadowed. Aren't those two being given most of the promo time and attention right now? Roman even got excluded from the run-in during the Raw main event, considering he actually could have gotten involved.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


See this is where we're going to have to agree to disagree, because our perspectives on improvement are very different. A lot of improvement to me is going from Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt and his wrestling ability improving drastically in a matter of months, or Rollins going from Jeff Hardy on the mic in FCW to what we see today. Reigns to me, has made tiny improvements that are difficult to really notice. To this day Reigns still appears as 2012 Ryback in the ring, and Viper Orton on the mic, and that hasn't changed since I first saw him in FCW.


----------



## Shepard

I'd say he's improved a ton, especially at the little things. His character work in matches is top notch and whenever he hits his moves they all look impactful and stand out. Maybe he has some way to go when he isn't in a tag match but the only way he'll do that is by being thrown in there. He's definitely getting better and while he's not on the crazy level of consistency that a guy like Ambrose who's atm killing it in every possible way I'd say I'm actually fairly invested in whatever he has ahead of him. He also has a very natural charisma. Whenever I watched The Shield with casual friends he'd always stand out to them and caught their attention, even when he wasn't doing the huge high spots in matches. The people he's been working with the last two years have made a fairly big impression on him imo. Especially when he won the titles w/ Seth, iirc when they were against the Brotherhood in those title matches Reigns was pretty much the best guy in those matches.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I agree. Repeating myself here, but I see the improvement. Some others either just don't see it or still feel that it isn't enough because the inexperienced one got pushed ahead of the veterans. Of course he is, though. This is the entertainment business. It isn't necessarily fair. At least Roman's push hasn't laid waste to the other two boys like a lot of people thought it would.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

THANOS said:


> I feel exactly the same way. I'd probably be a much bigger fan of the guy had I not read a lot of those reports, but then again, we are seeing those reports, more or less, play out on tv, so people would have put 2 and 2 together at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Good post Wynter, but as you said yourself, "once he rounds out..he'll be a great maineventer", but the fact is he hasn't yet and that hasn't stopped WWE from giving him the super push. With anyone else that has the talent, but not "the look", they have to work that much harder to stand out in order to get even a modicum of the success Reigns has achieved so far.
> 
> Daniel Bryan, for instance, had to lose the title in 18 seconds and spend the next year with entire cities treating him like the top star for WWE to finally notice and give him the big push (Bryan himself said he believes he only won the World Title on smackdown because Henry was injured, and was actually meant to be the first MITB to lose), and then when there was opportunity to bring in another "all look wrestler" in Batista, they tossed Bryan aside, until the fan noise and potential business was shoved so far in their face that they had to change their minds.
> 
> I expect the same to happen to both Ambrose and Rollins, and potentially Wyatt as well.
> 
> Roman Reigns as a green product, to this point has been the only talent other than Taker, Cena, and Rock, to beat Punk clean in the past few years; shattered the Royal Rumble elimination record in his first year in the match, was a one man wrecking crew at Survivor Series last year, owns a clean win over John Cena, and has already beaten Batista, Orton, and HHH, by pins respectively. Keeping in mind, that all the while he was pushed on a pedestal much higher than his more talented team-mates, which obviously displeases many here. The fact that he's accomplished all of that and more and still hasn't won the big title suggests that once he does he could become more dominant than even Cena was in 2005.
> 
> Now if he improves A LOT and becomes elite in at least one of these categories: in-ring, mic skills, charisma, unique and innovative character traits; then I would imagine more people would be fine with that, I know I personally would, but to me a world champion should have be elite in at least one of those if not more, and the trajectory Reigns is currently on suggests he'll be at the pinnacle of the company without improving enough to be elite in any of those categories, and that is my problem with him.


I wasn't aware that Reigns had singles matches against Cena, Batista, Orton and Triple H they must've happened on Superstars since I've seen every Raw and SmackDown since he debuted


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wasn't aware that Reigns had singles matches against Cena, Batista, Orton and Triple H they must've happened on Superstars since I've seen every Raw and SmackDown since he debuted


*He's still upset about "Hot Tag Man" running through the roster.*


----------



## JacqSparrow

The Reigns Train said:


> *I think that was intentional, considering
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns was said to be in Cena's face after he kicked off the show. He sees him as competition, therefore refused to help, even if it meant saving Dean. Ambrose recklessly coming out by himself makes him look more volatile, and fits his unstable character.
> 
> 
> *


Well, we'll wait and see how it comes across on SD-the reports can be inaccurate sometimes, seeing as a few weeks ago, they said that Seth was reportedly torn about betraying the Shield, which turned out to not be the case after all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

Glad Reigns has his own thread but, with so much talk about the other two and why Reigns is undeserving etc.....it seems like the same old thread. At what point can we discuss Reigns without considering what bearing if any it has on the other two?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tbp82 said:


> Glad Reigns has his own thread but, with so much talk about the other two and why Reigns is undeserving etc.....it seems like the same old thread. At what point can we discuss Reigns without considering what bearing if any it has on the other two?


*
That's inevitable, but this thread has been very productive so far. Even if I disagree with someone, they've given detailed explanations on why they feel a certain way.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Except about his shortcomings in the ring... they've been very vague on what makes him terrible


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Except about his shortcomings in the ring... they've been very vague on what makes him terrible


*Lannister, that's your cue.*


----------



## World's Best

The Reigns Train said:


> *I don't, honestly. Reigns needs this time to evolve as a singles competitor. He's got 10 months before Mania to legitimize himself as a top guy before holding the title. Ambrose can't keep holding his hand, or he'll never improve.*



I have a feeling Summerslam will ultimately decide the fate of Reigns. He must be a champion or championship contender by this time. Batista is no better in the ring than Reigns is and he got the push anyway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

World's Best said:


> I have a feeling Summerslam will ultimately decide the fate of Reigns. He must be a champion or championship contender by this time. Batista is no better in the ring than Reigns is and he got the push anyway.


*He is said to be fighting Triple H 1 on 1, so that will be the best time to prove himself.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I think it's going to be interesting to see how his feud goes with the other members of The Shield, if he ends up working an angle with them (which I think he has to at some point, at the moment likely to be Rollins of course), but I think the real debates will come at this point in regards to if he's buried or not buried his former Shield members due to his booking.

I personally don't think, or see why the WWE would bury any member of The Shield to be honest due to the obvious momentum they have, which obviously the more momentum their talents have the better it is (business wise) for the company, they have more marketing angles which obviously equals more money, so regardless of if Reigns gets the win over his former Shield members, I think they'll make the other Shield members look good too and as long as they do, then this is all that matters.

People way over exaggerate the whole Cena burial thing, I'm not saying it never happens of course but it seems that anything Cena is involved in he's accused of burying them which is ridiculous really, he can't not win matches anymore and I hope people see this in regards to Reigns too, that he needs this kinda booking sometimes if they are going to capitalise on making anew star and giving a huge push to someone, it's pretty catch 22 when you're in that position really as you can't really win.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Reigns Train said:


> *He is said to be fighting Triple H 1 on 1, so that will be the best time to prove himself.*


If that match happens and HHH grinds it out like he tends to Roman is going to look bad.. how do you even book this and not have it labled the most boring match ever?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If that match happens and HHH grinds it out like he tends to Roman is going to look bad.. how do you even book this and not have it labled the most boring match ever?


*I can see a lot of rest holds being used, and that's what I've quietly been afraid of. Triple H has to be intense, like he was against Bryan at Mania. I hope for everyone's sake it's a No DQ match.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Reigns Train said:


> *I can see a lot of rest holds being used, and that's what I've quietly been afraid of. Triple H has to be intense, like he was against Bryan at Mania. I hope for everyone's sake it's a No DQ match.*


Reigns needs a good wrestling match to really get over but at this point their feud only makes sense to end in a fight. Im thinking they go falls count anywhere, let them fight all over the arena and end it with Reigns spearing him though something in a really big spot


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Reigns needs a good wrestling match to really get over but at this point their feud only makes sense to end in a fight. Im thinking they go falls count anywhere, let them fight all over the arena and end it with Reigns spearing him though something in a really big spot


*
Please not the barricade spot we've seen 1 million times. Have him do something insane like Spear him through the Titantron and take him off television for awhile.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Thats what i had in mind even though Ryback did that to Cena last year... Maybe HHH will sell it longer than the 21 hours Cena sold it lol


----------



## cindel25

Pip Star said:


> :jay What?...



So you're saying yes? 

Awesome, time to bring out the gifs. 
:yum:


----------



## O Fenômeno

Venge™ said:


> Basically, ones that are as pretentious as he is. :lmao


:duck


----------



## O Fenômeno

I mean while I think it sucks the guy seemingly was destined for a Main Event spot, while a guy like Daniel Bryan pretty much needed fans at the brink of shitting on Wrestlemania 30 to finally get his happy ending. But :draper2

Atleast Reigns is over,has a small,simple moveset but this is wrestling...not every fan gets hard dicks over "Lariato!",and fucking 10 different submissions . The guy who just kicks ass with power,and says few words will always be popular..in wrestling,movies,tv shows,etc.

I do find it funny that Tyrion acts as if Roman is so fucking terrible in the ring...coming from someone who faps over anyone with average ring skills,and overvalues promo skills this is pretty laughable. :lol 

I mean Roman does his job, considering the WWE style...guys like Roman are expected to kickass,get caught off guard,then make his comeback with power moves. Yall wanna talk terrible in the ring...take a look at the MIZ, he looks like he can barely lift people over his own weight...which is probably like 180...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

O Fenômeno said:


> I mean while I think it sucks the guy seemingly was destined for a Main Event spot, while a guy like Daniel Bryan pretty much needed fans at the brink of shitting on Wrestlemania 30 to finally get his happy ending. But :draper2
> 
> Atleast Reigns is over,has a small,simple moveset but this is wrestling...not every fan gets hard dicks over "Lariato!",and fucking 10 different submissions . The guy who just kicks ass with power,and says few words will always be popular..in wrestling,movies,tv shows,etc.
> 
> I do find it funny that Tyrion acts as if Roman is so fucking terrible in the ring...coming from someone who faps over anyone with average ring skills,and overvalues promo skills this is pretty laughable. :lol
> 
> I mean Roman does his job, considering the WWE style...guys like Roman are expected to kickass,get caught off guard,then make his comeback with power moves. Yall wanna talk terrible in the ring...take a look at the MIZ, he looks like he can barely lift people over his own weight...which is probably like 180...


*Yeah, I've never seen Reigns botch, so this "terrible" thing makes no sense.*


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Reigns Train said:


> Please not the barricade spot we've seen 1 million times. Have him do something insane like *Spear him through the Titantron and take him off television for awhile.*


Oh god yes! I would love to see a spot like that with Roman! :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> So you're saying yes?
> 
> Awesome, time to bring out the gifs.
> :yum:


Hey Cindel you can come spam the Ambrose thread any day, any time girl.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I've been kind of worried about this Triple H vs Roman match. I noticed whenever Evolution took control of the match, it really slowed down and took the crowd out of it a bit. Modern WWE crowds aren't invested in long grappling matches. They want the wrestling to start off in a nice pace and transition into action packed chaos.

Triple H is a little old school in his approach, wanting to slowly work over his opponent. But this isn't the time or place to do that. This a feud--one that has pretty much started right after WrestleMania when Shield turned on the Authority--where by time Summerslam comes, these two should be wanting to rip each others heads off.

It's not like Triple H isn't a good brawler. Just add a No DQ/Street Fight stipulation and have these two go at it. These are two big guys who should be despising one another by time Summerslam rolls around. This match should be a high octane, physical and bloody match(so to speak). We don't need a wrestling match. We need an all out fight to happen like Shield vs Wyatts at EC was. You wouldn't call their match a technical marvel by any means, but man, did those two stables want to murder each other. 

Pull out all the stops. Like someone said, have Roman spear Triple H through the damn titantron, let Roman pull out moves he hasn't done on tv or PPV, just go all out; a whole bunch of trash talking and wanting to put boots to asses! lol. This could be a make or break moment for Roman, can send him shooting towards the right direction if it's a great match, or slow his momentum considerably if it's a dud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I dont think HHH will allow his match with Roman to be bad. He will overbook it, and have as many gimmicks or run-ins as necessary because a poor match would reflect badly on him. HHH sees Reigns as the future so he wont let him fail.


----------



## Wynter

It doesn't even have to be overbooked, though. They need to treat their match as the culmination of all the shit that has been happening, what lead up to that moment, the big match at Summerslam.

My thing is, don't make the match too slow and if they must start off a little slow, don't stay on that path for long. I know it was a gag segment, but damn it, Roman has already drugged Triple H's wife :lol I'm sure shit will get more personal as time past, and their match should reflect that.

A nice mixture of wrestling, brawling, trash talking, storytelling and ass whooping would be fine. There's no need to get goofy with it :lol


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> Hey Cindel you can come spam the Ambrose thread any day, any time girl.



FLAWLESS HAIR STILL FLAWLESS. I SEE HE HAS BEEN USING THAT NEW SHAMPOO/CONDITIONER BY PANTENE CALLED "BETRAY ME BITCHES, I'M STILL REIGNING" 




















PRAISE HIS LIGHT!!! :bow


----------



## JamesK

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wasn't aware that Reigns had singles matches against Cena, Batista, Orton and Triple H they must've happened on Superstars since I've seen every Raw and SmackDown since he debuted


So clean wins against huge names at tag matches are not HUGE wins for a guy that is a year and a half on the roster and greener than the grass.. 

Yeah...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

cindel25 said:


> Am I allowed to thirst in this thread? By thirst I mean post gifs of his hair, haircare products and how much I want him to use that tongue at my box so I can scream into ecstasy?
> 
> Thanks so much


Do you have a webcam?


----------



## LigerJ81

If anything, I would like Triple H vs Reigns to be similar to The Brawl that Triple H/Taker had at WM 17. I know Triple H ain't going let Reigns look bad out there. If he can make Batista look good, I believe Reigns will do fine.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

JamesK said:


> So clean wins against huge names at tag matches are not HUGE wins for a guy that is a year and a half on the roster and greener than the grass..
> 
> Yeah...


Tag matches not fucking singles matches basically you're burying Rollins and Ambrose by saying they didn't contribute anything. :clap


----------



## WrestlingFanatic27

REIGNS HAS DEFINITELY GOTTEN BETTER ON THE MIC.:clap


----------



## JamesK

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Tag matches not fucking singles matches basically you're burying Rollins and Ambrose by saying they didn't contribute anything. :clap


I am not burying anyone.. We all know that Rollins and Ambrose were doing all the work and someone else was taking all the pins...


----------



## WrestlingFanatic27

He's improved so much. I just don't know how he is going to do on his own now that they aren't together anymore.:faint:


----------



## midnightmischief

cindel25 said:


> So you're saying yes?
> 
> Awesome, time to bring out the gifs.
> :yum:


Bring them on Cindel, have always loved your posts/gifs


----------



## terrilala

:cheer I love all three guys from the Shield, but especially Roman. I like they all have their own thread!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can we make it a rule that for every thirsty ass gif filled post you also have to make one with some legit discussion or analysis lest this turn into another Shield fingerbang thread?


----------



## Wynter

:lol Not many Roman fans on this site, so I'm expecting sporadic instances where legit discussions actually happen in here lol


----------



## Pip-Man

*
*ATTENTION** Lets be sure to mark thirsty gifs with spoiler tags


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can we make it a rule that for every thirsty ass gif filled post you also have to make one with some legit discussion or analysis lest this turn into another Shield fingerbang thread?


*Yes.*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Not many Roman fans on this site, so I'm expecting sporadic instances where legit discussions actually happen in here lol


*I would prefer the useless posts and tumblr spam stay in the Ambrose thread. That's the whole reason I made this.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Well let me try to get this going

Moves you'd like to see Roman add to his arsenal? 

Id like to see either a running powerslam or release german suplex like Brock does


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> *I would prefer the useless posts and tumblr spam stay in the Ambrose thread. That's the whole reason I made this.*



I wasn't say I was pro or anti Roman thirst.

Just pointing out that legit discussions and analysis about Roman will be sporadic, because he doesn't have many fans on this site. Dean has the most fans, which is why his thread is moving so fast.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Well let me try to get this going
> 
> Moves you'd like to see Roman add to his arsenal?
> 
> Id like to see either a running powerslam or release german suplex like Brock does


*A Gorilla Press that comes with a roar.*


----------



## LigerJ81

The Reigns Train said:


> *A Gorilla Press that comes with a roar.*


Maybe a Spinebuster similar to Farooq's


----------



## Pip-Man

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Well let me try to get this going
> 
> Moves you'd like to see Roman add to his arsenal?
> 
> Id like to see either a running powerslam or release german suplex like Brock does


Bleh.Needs more impact moves,less power moves.I'd say something like a drive-by kick but Sami Zayn's already using that as a finish.A running belly to belly and a few dropkicks would be cool.Maybe a spinebuster.Should mostly stick to brawling though,once you go full on power guy you end up like Goldberg,Batista,Vader,etc and that's just not a good place to be.We want him as the face of the company,right?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Is Roman actually strong? Ive only seen 2 real feats of strength from him the double Samoan drop on Rollins and Ambrose and the Samoan drop on Mark Henry and he seemed to have a little trouble with both


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Pip Star said:


> Bleh.Needs more impact moves,less power moves.I'd say something like a drive-by kick but Sami Zayn's already using that as a finish.A running belly to belly and a few dropkicks would be cool.Maybe a spinebuster.Should mostly stick to brawling though,once you go full on power guy you end up like Goldberg,Batista,Vader,etc and that's just not a good place to be.We want him as the face of the company,right?


*What was wrong with Batista in his prime? He was living proof that power and impact does work. Did you forget the year 2005?*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Pip Star said:


> Bleh.Needs more impact moves,less power moves.I'd say something like a drive-by kick but Sami Zayn's already using that as a finish.A running belly to belly and a few dropkicks would be cool.Maybe a spinebuster.Should mostly stick to brawling though,once you go full on power guy you end up like Goldberg,Batista,Vader,etc and that's just not a good place to be.We want him as the face of the company,right?


But the IWC knocks him for not doing enough power moves already... its been said that anybody can do the spear, superman punch, leaping clothesline and rope hung dropkick 

Id rather him lose the powerhouse tag all together and be the athletic brawler


----------



## Pip-Man

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Is Roman actually strong? Ive only seen 2 real feats of strength from him the double Samoan drop on Rollins and Ambrose and the Samoan drop on Mark Henry and he seemed to have a little trouble with both


He's actually very strong.Just not superhuman like Cesaro,Cena,Big E,Lesnar...His high point isn't his strength,it's his speed,intensity,and will

No idea where Train came to the conclusion that he can pull off a military press.


----------



## Wynter

I'd like more moves that accentuate his athleticism and speed too. I don't mind power moves at all and adding a couple more wouldn't hurt. But in FCW, he did do stuff like dropkicks and moves off the turnbuckles. 

Roman's whole signature sequence is outside of power moves,except for the spear and Samoan Drp. Superman punch, flying clothesline, the dropkick at the apron, etc. 

I'd like some moves that are explosive to match his intensity. I'm not really knowledgeable about wrestling moves, so I need to look some up and get back to you all with the specifics :lol

The more he gets away from the Powerhouse role, the better. Not saying to eliminate all powerhouse moves, but give him a more versatile moveset and don't limit him to that style. It has damn destroyed the moveset he had in FCW.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

How about something that would really get some IWC heat.. Rocks floatover ddt


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LigerJ81 said:


> Maybe a Spinebuster similar to Farooq's


*I like it. The bigger guys can jump into this if necessary.*



Pip Star said:


> He's actually very strong.Just not superhuman like Cesaro,Cena,Big E,Lesnar...His high point isn't his strength,it's his speed,intensity,and will
> 
> No idea where Train came to the conclusion that he can pull off a military press.


*Do you really think he can't lift the small guys on this roster* :StephenA2

*@ Wynter: Play more vidya games.*


----------



## Pip-Man

The Reigns Train said:


> *What was wrong with Batista in his prime? He was living proof that power and impact does work. Did you forget the year 2005?*


I'm not saying there was anything wrong with Batista.I'm just saying that keeping his style more open and fast pace is way easier on him and actually helps with crossover appeal to fans of other styles.Powerhouses are very closed off in what they can do and it shows.Reigns already has the perfect balance of speed,power,and impact and he should use each to their highest potential.Hell,he even used to do a springboard version of his superman punch in FCW


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Pip Star said:


> I'm not saying there was anything wrong with Batista.I'm just saying that your style more open and fast pace is way easier on him and actually helps with crossover appeal to fans of other styles.Powerhouses are very closed off in what they can do and it shows.Reigns already has the perfect balance of speed,power,and impact and he should use each to their highest potential.Hell,he even used to do a springboard version of his superman punch in FCW


*Wow, he needs that. Seriously, the crowd would go nuts for a springboard Superman Punch, especially if he did it off an Irish Whip Rebound. I'm not saying limit him to power moves, I'm saying he can incorporate them to make him seem more versatile. I do agree that speed, intensity, and impact are his strong points.*


----------



## Pip-Man

The Reigns Train said:


> I like it. The bigger guys can jump into this if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you really think he can't lift the small guys on this roster* :StephenA2
> 
> *@ Wynter: Play more vidya games.*


Of course he can.I'm saying he shouldn't do lest people come to expect it to happen on some guy like Mark Henry


----------



## Venge™

I just really don't get the hate. I mean, the WWE has been guilty of giving failing monster pushes in the past (Kozlov, Ryback, Sandow come immediately to mind), but at least in this case the guy (Reigns) is already over before they try shoving him down our throats. The fact that he's over as a face (oh god, the humanity) is even more justification that they're making the right decision. 

I like Ambrose and Rollins too, but if you try telling me either of them are more over than Reigns, you're kidding yourself. Mic and ring skills can all be thrown out the window if you're over with the crowd already anyways. Jeff Hardy is the prime example of this...


----------



## Wynter

I'm hoping WWE will allow Roman to open back up his moveset once he moves further into his solo career. I understand the fact he had a role in the Shield; the clean up guy, the finisher. The person you expect to come in and wreck shit. But that won't fly in matches where he has to fill up 15 minutes and more. 

WWE doesn't want to get Roman in a place where fans start going on the "You see one Roman match, you've seen them all" line of thinking. Because powerhouses are often so restricted in what they can do.

The moment WWE truly starts playing up his in ring strengths--intensity, speed, brawling, impact and athleticism--he's really going to shine out there. Take the training wheels off him WWE, stop holding his hand and limiting him in such a specific role of the Powerhouse Guy. Like Paul Heyman always said: Always accentuate and showcase the talent's strengths. And when you look at what his strengths are in the ring, he is capable of having a really exciting and awesome arsenal of moves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm hoping WWE will allow Roman to open back up his moveset once he moves further into his solo career. I understand the fact he had a role in the Shield; the clean up guy, the finisher. The person you expect to come in and wreck shit. But that won't fly in matches where he has to fill up 15 minutes and more.
> 
> He doesn't want to get to the place where fans start going on the "You see one Roman match, you've seen them all" line of thing, because powerhouses are so restricted in what they can do.
> 
> The moment WWE truly starts playing up his strengths--intensity, speed, brawling, impact and athleticism--he's really going to shine out there. Take the training wheels off him WWE, stop holding his hand and limiting him in such a specific role of the Powerhouse Guy. Like Paul Heyman always said: Always accentuate and showcase the talent's strengths. And when you look at what his strengths are in the ring, he is capable of having a really exciting and awesome arsenal of moves.


*Right, we were discussing that earlier with the premature comparisons to Cena and Sheamus he's been getting.*


----------



## Wynter

If this was posted earlier, I apologize. 

Now just imagine him have perfected or made some of those moves crisp by now because he would have been using them on the main roster for over two years. He could have been easily building on top of that moveset this whole time.

Sidenote: Someone noted on a different site that WWE seemed to have let Roman do more moves back when he and Seth was ruling the tag division.


----------



## Lariatoh!

WAAAAAAAAAAAY off topic. But Reigns is a taller, better looking, better man-scaped, less technically skilled Rhyno...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> If this was posted earlier, I apologize.
> 
> Now just imagine him have perfected or made some of those moves crisp by now because he would have been using them on the main roster for over two years. He could have been easily building on top of that moveset this whole time.
> 
> Sidenote: Someone noted on a different site that WWE seemed to have let Roman do more moves back when he and Seth was ruling the tag division.


*NOPE, but I added it to the OP* :cheer.


----------



## terrilala

I've heard that his house show matches are much better than the televised ones (which I enjoy), maybe because he's freer to do other moves


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lariatoh! said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAY off topic. But Reigns is a taller, better looking, better man-scaped, less technically skilled Rhyno...


*Actually it IS on topic! Just don't make it a fanfic and we'll be fine.*


----------



## cindel25

:yum:


----------



## tbp82

Id like to see Reigns add some version of the DDT like a snap DDT like Arn Anderson. As mention above a spinebuster would be ok to but not much else. I want him to wrestle like The Rock and Austin did mainly punches with signatures thrown in.


----------



## Naka Moora

I guarantee you all this, Reigns v Rock at WM31 where Reigns goes over, Rock will return as a hollywood heel one more time.
Okay maybe not guarantee but I assume this will happen.


----------



## Onyx

Reigns needs some sort of uniqueness. Right now he's too generic.


----------



## Pip-Man

skyman101 said:


> Reigns needs some sort of uniqueness. Right now he's too generic.


Interesting viewpoint.Any ideas to make him less generic? Maybe he should wear trunks and cut his hair low and start wrestling like a technician?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Reigns generic? Are we just reaching at the bottom of the barrel for Reigns hate now? Did they take all the good hair jokes?


----------



## Blade Runner

skyman101 said:


> Reigns needs some sort of uniqueness. Right now he's too generic.


:lmao come on, i'm not even the biggest reigns fan and even i can admit that he's anything but generic. reigns has some of the best natural charisma on the roster. his body language in the ring is star worthy, and his look is distinctive.


edit- and by natural charisma, i don't mean mic skillz.


----------



## LigerJ81

skyman101 said:


> Reigns needs some sort of uniqueness. Right now he's too generic.


Maybe he needs a Haircut, Can't be The Future Face of The Company without having the cut to look and feel like you can wield The Golden Shovel to "Bury" your competition :HHH2


----------



## Onyx

Generic as in he has no character, catchphrases or anything. He has a good look though.


----------



## Blade Runner

well he did have a catchphrase kinda (believe that...) but he doesn't need that much to be honest. goldberg got over and barely said a word for most of his run. he arrived. kicked ass. left... then tazer. jackknife powerbomb. jets cooled.. but that's another story entirely.

:cena3


----------



## Pip-Man

skyman101 said:


> Generic as in he has no character, catchphrases or anything. He has a good look though.


His character is an anti authority,snarky,straight to the point ass-kicker.

Catchphrases happen naturally BTW.Do you think Austin 3:16 or If you smell or YES were manufactured? They come with time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SVETV988_fan said:


> well he did have a catchphrase kinda (believe that...) but he doesn't need that much to be honest. goldberg got over and barely said a word for most of his run. he arrived. kicked ass. left... then tazer. jackknife powerbomb. jets cooled.. but that's another story entirely.
> 
> :cena3


*I laughed way harder than I should have.*


----------



## RKO 4life

Do they need Reigns to become the new top face of the company if he wins the titles at MITB? I mean if he wins it that means he will have won with Orton/Cena in the same match. The two guys that has been the top dogs since 05. If he wins it would be one of the greatest moments a young star can have.


----------



## Pip-Man

RKO 4life said:


> Do they need Reigns to become the new top face of the company if he wins the titles at MITB? I mean if he wins it that means he will have won with Orton/Cena in the same match. The two guys that has been the top dogs since 05. If he wins it would be one of the greatest moments a young star can have.


I'd imagine that they'd wait until Mania to give him the strap so that it would be all that grander.I'm kind of hoping they separate the WWE and WHC beforehand so him and Ambrose can celebrate together ala Benoit and Guerrero seeing as Seth is heel but whatever. He'll definitely have a strong showing at MITB though.


----------



## Monterossa

Pip Star said:


> His character is an anti authority,snarky,straight to the point ass-kicker.


It's funny that his character is an anti-authority ass-kicker but he actually is an ass-kisser company guy in real life. those dirtsheet reports ruined his character big time.


----------



## Pip-Man

Monterossa said:


> It's funny that his character is an anti-authority ass-kicker but he actually is an ass-kisser company guy in real life. those dirtsheet reports ruined his character big time.


What are you on about?


----------



## Monterossa

oh god... how horrible it's gonna be if HHH removes him from MITB match this monday but then he joins the other ladder match, grabs the MITB case then cash-in after Orton wins the titles in the main event.

casual fans and Roman Reigns bandwagon jumpers are gonna wet their pants before they realize how bad he is and turn on him 2-3 months later.


----------



## Pip-Man

Monterossa said:


> oh god... how horrible it's gonna be if HHH removes him from MITB match this monday but then he joins the other ladder match, grabs the MITB case then cash-in after Orton wins the titles in the main event.
> 
> casual fans and Roman Reigns bandwagon jumpers are gonna wet their pants before they realize how bad he is and turn on him 2-3 months later.


Butthurt that he's gonna overtake Bryan,troll?

Get lost before I have you humbled :HA


----------



## Onyx

Pip Star said:


> His character is an anti authority,snarky,straight to the point ass-kicker.
> 
> Catchphrases happen naturally BTW.Do you think Austin 3:16 or If you smell or YES were manufactured? They come with time.


Is Reigns good enough to carry a top storyline at the moment? I don't think he is. His character needs developing. I don't think he's cut a single promo on his own yet. Storylines are much better when people with mic skills and unique personalities are involved. He's just not ready yet.


----------



## RKO 4life

Monterossa said:


> It's funny that his character is an anti-authority ass-kicker but he actually is an ass-kisser company guy in real life. those dirtsheet reports ruined his character big time.


The dirtsheets? They have no idea what is going on half the time. Yeah sure Dave may get a backstage story once in a blue moon and LOP at times are right but overall they miss.

If Reigns is an ass kisser wouldn't that be what you would want as a company man? It works for Cena Bryan and Orton and they get great pushes. Vince will work with you if you can draw him money and be over with the crowds. He will do you right and may even push you bigger and turn you into a bigger then life star if you get along with him. So in return that means more money, so yeah I may kiss ass to if I was him.


----------



## midnightmischief

I so cannot imagine him being a corporate ass kisser, maybe because I am so invested in the ASSKICKER role but also knowing samoan family pride and all, I really cannot imagine him being like this - his family would take him down a peg or two if he was.


edit: OMG LOL just popped into the original shield thread and noticed that it is closed. what makes me laugh is shepard used my shrine pic as the last post. hahahahahaha oh boy, its as if I saw the future coming. :lmao


----------



## Pip-Man

skyman101 said:


> Is Reigns good enough to carry a top storyline at the moment? I don't think he is. His character needs developing. I don't think he's cut a single promo on his own yet. Storylines are much better when people with mic skills and unique personalities are involved. He's just not ready yet.


That's why they put him in a feud by himself.Have you seen how fast he improves? If they let him use his full moveset he's above average in the ring, all that's left is mic skills which are steadily improving.He's got the fans and company on his side and by the end of the year he'll be completely ready.


----------



## RKO 4life

Pip Star said:


> That's why they put him in a feud by himself.Have you seen how fast he improves? If they let him use his full moveset he's above average in the ring, all that's left is mic skills which are steadily improving.He's got the fans and company on his side and by the end of the year he'll be completely ready.


You don't wanna wait to long, I say have him win at MITB because he is very hot with the crowds and getting the hot tags from Cena right now. He's booked great at this very moment. You wait to long guys like Punk and Bryan come back they may very well hog the spotlight. But I think you are right they will hold him until 2015 and then you know how it goes, 2015 turns into 2016 and before you know it midcard like Swagger. I don't like this waiting a bit..not one bit.


----------



## tbp82

Where is the Roman's an ass kisser coming from? All I ever read is WWE management is high on him and he's well liked and other talents have no problem putting him over. I've not seen any dirtsheets report he's a suck up. Would love to read the article or find the source that said he's a suck up.


----------



## Monterossa

Pip Star said:


> Butthurt that he's gonna overtake Bryan,troll?
> 
> Get lost before I have you humbled :HA


I can't wait to see it happens. put him in a wrestling trunk, start his single competitor career, wrestle 40 minutes matches in PPV main events with his 3-4 moves of his moveset and without Ambrose and Rollons doing all the works before tagging him in to Spear and take all the credits. let's see how good he is. I can't wait to see!!


----------



## Pip-Man

RKO 4life said:


> You don't wanna wait to long, I say have him win at MITB because he is very hot with the crowds and getting the hot tags from Cena right now. He's booked great at this very moment. You wait to long guys like Punk and Bryan come back they may very well hog the spotlight. But I think you are right they will hold him until 2015 and then you know how it goes, 2015 turns into 2016 and before you know it midcard like Swagger. I don't like this waiting a bit..not one bit.


You'd be surprised how fast time flies,and he can only get more over.He's also got something to keep him white hot that most others don't have:healthy competition.It's stacked in the upper midcard right now with guys guys like Ambrose,Rollins,BNB,Sheamus,Orton,etc, Not to mention his thing with the Authority.By the time WM rolls around people are gonna be begging for his title win.


----------



## RKO 4life

Pip Star said:


> You'd be surprised how fast time flies,and he can only get more over.He's also got something to keep him white hot that most others don't have:healthy competition.It's stacked in the upper midcard right now with guys guys like Ambrose,Rollins,BNB,Sheamus,Orton,etc, Not to mention his thing with the Authority.By the time WM rolls around people are gonna be begging for his title win.


Orton is not a upper midcard guy, he Main Events half the time. So you should check Orton off from that list. He still is the golden boy.

Man, I hope you are right with the crowds staying hot and growing for Reigns, the writers and Vince seem to favor him and Main Eventing WM winning the belt will be a very big pay off. Just hope they don't cool on him between now and then or he gets hurt, which can happen in any match.


----------



## Pip-Man

RKO 4life said:


> Orton is not a upper midcard guy, he Main Events half the time. So you should check Orton off from that list. He still is the golden boy.
> 
> Man, I hope you are right with the crowds staying hot and growing for Reigns, the writers and Vince seem to favor him and Main Eventing WM winning the belt will be a very big pay off. Just hope they don't cool on him between now and then or he gets hurt, which can happen in any match.


I like to count him that way when he's not in the title seen :side:

Best to be optimistic about the situation.I know this site can drag you down sometimes but remember that these guys aren't the majority


----------



## hornyforsteph

Pip Star said:


> You'd be surprised how fast time flies,and he can only get more over.He's also got something to keep him white hot that most others don't have:healthy competition.It's stacked in the upper midcard right now with guys guys like Ambrose,Rollins,BNB,Sheamus,Orton,etc, Not to mention his thing with the Authority.By the time WM rolls around people are gonna be begging for his title win.


completely off point, but Pip Star, that avatar you have of Layla is f-ing amazing. That is a phat ass


----------



## Pip-Man

hornyforsteph said:


> completely off point, but Pip Star, that avatar you have of Layla is f-ing amazing. That is a phat ass


Thanks :bo Layla is the GOAT after all...


----------



## Kratosx23

Monterossa said:


> oh god... how horrible it's gonna be if HHH removes him from MITB match this monday but then he joins the other ladder match, grabs the MITB case then cash-in after Orton wins the titles in the main event.
> 
> casual fans and Roman Reigns bandwagon jumpers are gonna wet their pants before they realize how bad he is and turn on him 2-3 months later.


Why the fuck would they move him to the MITB match if he's just gonna end up with the titles anyway?


----------



## tbp82

Monterossa said:


> I can't wait to see it happens. put him in a wrestling trunk, start his single competitor career, wrestle 40 minutes matches in PPV main events with his 3-4 moves of his moveset and without Ambrose and Rollons doing all the works before tagging him in to Spear and take all the credits. let's see how good he is. I can't wait to see!!


What does trunks have to do with anything? How many WWE pay per view main events go 40 minutes? Very Few othet than Iron Man matches. What does 3-4 moves have to do with match length The Rock wrestled a 60 minute iron man match with a limited moveset so it can be done.


----------



## Monterossa

tbp82 said:


> What does trunks have to do with anything? How many WWE pay per view main events go 40 minutes? Very Few othet than Iron Man matches. What does 3-4 moves have to do with match length The Rock wrestled a 60 minute iron man match with a limited moveset so it can be done.


so that's what Reigns fans want? :lol that's why people said he's gonna be a new superman-type babyface character.

you people complained about Cena/Sheamus/Batista for years. now why are you supporting the WWE to create another character like that?

If he ended up to be another boring motherfucker who wins all the matches with 2-3 moves, I'll blame each and everyone of you. and don't remove Roman Reigns pics from your avatar/signature like you did removed Ryback/Tensai/Brodus/Fandango/Ryder and all other trash from your sigs.


----------



## RKO 4life

Monterossa said:


> so that's what Reigns fans want? :lol that's why people said he's gonna be a new superman-type babyface character.
> 
> you people complained about Cena/Sheamus/Batista for years. now why are you supporting the WWE to create another character like that?
> 
> If he ended up to be another boring motherfucker who wins all the matches with 2-3 moves, I'll blame each and everyone of you. and don't remove Roman Reigns pics from your avatar/signature like you did removed Ryback/Tensai/Brodus/Fandango/Ryder and all other trash from your sigs.


Well people in this thread I guess like real guys that wrestle the right way. Not a troll while you have to ben on keens to wrestle against. Not someone that flys around and only kicks and points in the air chanting yes.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

what wwe want to avoid is that Roman Reigns does go by the same path of a Sheamus. He is solid enough thus far , for a man of his in ring experience level and will obviously need work there as well as cutting promos. However they need and it is simple to say this, but they need to make sure the whole Roman Reigns persona is carefully constructed and get's over with the audience. Unlike Sheamus who was thrown into a top spot and was not over, fans backs were up against the wall and his push was resented, then in his promo material he was John Cena light. WWE cannot try to force him to be the next cena or the next rock, they need to make him a true individual that get's over on his own merit.


----------



## cindel25

YASSSSSS! 


















You told him FLAWLESS HAIR! 




























:yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Thank you Cindel for bringing some life to this thread. :cheer 

Reigns' approves


----------



## Nicole Queen

RKO 4life said:


> Well people in this thread I guess like real guys that wrestle the right way. Not a troll while you have to ben on keens to wrestle against. Not someone that flys around and only kicks and points in the air chanting yes.


Just came in to see what's going on and this lovely post has appeared :lol

Can you please clarify what "wrestling the right way" is? 

You telling us this guy :bryan3 can't wrestle?


----------



## Zarra

Lol the thirst in this thread is even more than in Dean's :hayden3


----------



## Nicole Queen

Zarra said:


> Lol the thirst in this thread is even more than in Dean's :hayden3


It's because of Reigns' Pantene-worthy hair girl 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TheBandisBack

reigns hasn't won me over

his timing is off in the ring and his selling needs work. even luther reigns was a better wrestler


----------



## Pip-Man

BuffbeenStuffed said:


> what wwe want to avoid is that Roman Reigns does go by the same path of a Sheamus. He is solid enough thus far , for a man of his in ring experience level and will obviously need work there as well as cutting promos. However they need and it is simple to say this, but they need to make sure the whole Roman Reigns persona is carefully constructed and get's over with the audience. Unlike Sheamus who was thrown into a top spot and was not over, fans backs were up against the wall and his push was resented, then in his promo material he was John Cena light. WWE cannot try to force him to be the next cena or the next rock, they need to make him a true individual that get's over on his own merit.


You know what "over" means,right? Because aside from Bryan and Wyatt,Reigns is the most over guy on the roster.It's literally _just_ smarks that dislike him.


----------



## Shady Chris

Pip Star said:


> You know what "over" means,right? Because aside from Bryan and Wyatt,Reigns is the most over guy on the roster.It's literally _just_ smarks that dislike him.


Who the smarks like or dislike is irrelevant. They don't matter.


----------



## Pip-Man

Shady Chris said:


> Who the smarks like or dislike is irrelevant. They don't matter.


Well I wouldn't say that.They're a minority but a vocal minority,and they have their guys too.Ambrose is a perfect example of a smark alternative to Reigns,so they push Ambrose for smarks and purists as a niche interest and Reigns for everyone.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shady Chris said:


> Who the smarks like or dislike is irrelevant. They don't matter.


First are the smarks, then are the casuals unk2


----------



## Monterossa

LOL @ Roman Reigns fans pulling the casuals to side with them because real wrestling fans don't like their cutie Roman.

yeah, the casuals cheer for Reigns, they are also cheering for Cena.


----------



## Shady Chris

Pip Star said:


> Well I wouldn't say that.They're a minority but a vocal minority,and they have their guys too.Ambrose is a perfect example of a smark alternative to Reigns,so they push Ambrose for smarks and purists as a niche interest and Reigns for everyone.


Smarks make up the smallest percentage of the pro wrestling fanbase. WWE will never cater to smarks, they don't give a shit about them and why should they? If all smarks stopped watching WWE right now, nothing would change (except the collective IQ of the internet would go up). Recently there was a report saying 40% of pro wrestling fans don't have a college education. It's obviously smarks who live in their mother's basement and post on message boards thinking their petty opinion matters.






6:25 - Taker on smarks. He's 100% right.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thank you Cindel for bringing some life to this thread. :cheer
> 
> Reigns' approves





Nicole Queen said:


> It's because of Reigns' Pantene-worthy hair girl
> 
> :lmao :lmao


:clap :clap

Flawless hair is like this: 










when he see me like this: 










:yum:

Team Silky Remy


----------



## Nicole Queen

For all you Reigns fanboys


----------



## SummerSet

Nicole Queen said:


> For all you Reigns fanboys


New 52 :jay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I rarely post outside of the Bryan thread, but I started checking out these new post-Shield threads and I have become a big mark for the poster known as cindel25. Some of those gifscrack me up.









*You might even say that I have become a sucker for cindel*


----------



## Wynter

Holy hell did the crowd explode when Roman got tagged in :banderas

They started to get really hyped when they realized he was finally about to get in :mark:


----------



## cindel25

IDONTSHIV said:


> I rarely post outside of the Bryan thread, but I started checking out these new post-Shield threads and I have become a big mark for the poster known as cindel25. Some of those gifscrack me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You might even say that I have become a sucker for cindel*


Thanks boo










Sooo you just going to leave me hanging or nah?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Was it just me or Reigns looked considerably small when he was next to Orton? :hmm:

"I don't care who you think you that you are...There's not a man standing in the ring that will stop me now." SuperPush coming right up!!! :dance

Continuing the role of hot tag wrestler :dance


----------



## SummerSet

Nicole Queen said:


> *Was it just me or Reigns looked considerably small when he was next to Orton? *:hmm:
> 
> "I don't care who you think you that you are...There's not a man standing in the ring that will stop me now." SuperPush coming right up!!! :dance


So do Cena,Batista,HHH,Cody Rhodes,Ziggler,Ambrose,Rollins,Sandow,etc.

Orton's really fucking big.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SummerSet said:


> So do *Cena,Batista,HHH*,Cody Rhodes,Ziggler,Ambrose,Rollins,Sandow,etc.
> 
> Orton's really fucking big.



Wut? :kobe


----------



## SummerSet

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wut? :kobe


I know it sounds weird but when you look directly at it...


























Although on the last one the perspective is a little off but y'know


----------



## Monterossa

he's fucking tall, not big.


----------



## Joshi Judas

HHH still looks bigger than Orton imo. Batista, well not now, but back during Evolution he was a roided up beast. And HHH during the Mcmahon Helmsley era was all 260 pounds of muscle.

Cena too is a bit shorter than Orton but is built like a truck.

But yeah compared to most of the current roster, Orton's pretty big. Bigger than Reigns and Cesaro.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Monterossa said:


> he's fucking tall, not big.


Yep. He's not small by any means, but he's mostly taller than the other guys.



SummerSet said:


> So do Cena,Batista,HHH,Cody Rhodes,Ziggler,Ambrose,Rollins,Sandow,etc.
> 
> Orton's really fucking big.


Rhodes, Ziggler, Sandow... There are not the biggest either. :side:


----------



## Wynter

One day WWE will start listening to me and will stop confining Roman to the Powerhouse Guy :side:


----------



## SummerSet

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> HHH still looks bigger than Orton imo. Batista, well not now, but back during Evolution he was a roided up beast. And HHH during the Mcmahon Helmsley era was all 260 pounds of muscle.
> 
> Cena too is a bit shorter than Orton but is built like a truck.
> 
> But yeah compared to most of the current roster, Orton's pretty big. Bigger than Reigns and Cesaro.





Nicole Queen said:


> Yep. He's not small by any means, but he's mostly taller than the other guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodes, Ziggler, Sandow... There are not the biggest either. :side:


Probably should have phrased that better  I meant tall...

BTW Cody is 6'2 and Sandow is 6'4


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Wow this thread went to shit quickly


----------



## The Bloodline

I wish theyd tweak Roman theme a lil more. I always thought it fit better with their heel persona than their face. I feel like it could use something louder to kick it off or something, idk how to explain it. Needs a more high energy kick to it.

One thing i took away from smackdown was Seeing him in the ring with all those other guys felt right. Theres something big time about him. I nearly wanted a Reigns/Cena feud, if I didnt think Cena feuds often backfire.


----------



## Wynter

This thread is such a scary place to be in :lmao

I guess my home will be the Ambrose thread. It's more relaxed over there 

I knew Roman's thread would attract plenty of negativity and troll posts, but sheesh.


Sigh, the lonely world of Roman marks :lol



Ravensflock88 said:


> I wish theyd tweak Roman theme a lil more. I always thought it fit better with their heel persona than their face. I feel like it could use something louder to kick it off or something, idk how to explain it. Needs a more high energy kick to it.
> 
> One thing i took away from smackdown was Seeing him in the ring with all those other guys felt right. Theres something big time about him. I nearly wanted a Reigns/Cena feud, if I didnt think Cena feuds often backfire.


I agree, he didn't look out of place at all in a ring full of top guys and veterans. Roman has the look, mannerisms and presence of a star. Once they tweak him a little more here and there and allow him a little more freedom(in ring and mic) he will be set to go.

Now, I will preface this by saying I'm not comparing him to The Rock or saying he will be anywhere near as big or good: But a little more freedom and gimmick change can mean everything. The Rock went from corny/cheesy ass Rocky Maivia to the god damn Rock!

I think if they take the confines off of Roman(just being the bad ass Powerhouse Guy seems to limit him) and let him do more stuff that is natural to him, it can make a big difference.

Even down to Bray Wyatt. The Husky Harris gimmick was going nowhere and no one expected big things from him. But Bray Wyatt? Look at him now...well..before Cena


----------



## Joshi Judas

*cough* Seth Rollins *cough*


----------



## The Bloodline

Yeah I really dont like the powerhouse thing for him. I can see why they went that way but let him do more. he's more of a high energy guy than they are allowing him to be. Id like for him to look more vulnerable at times too. People have a easier time getting behind guys that arent completely dominate. hes far from a underdog character so they definitely need to let him look vulnerable to other competitors soon. His single career is just beginning so I'll wait and see how it plays out. I hope they continue to have him in backstage segments too where he can be cool and not ONLY serious like he use to be.


----------



## Wynter

http://www.wwe.com/videos/roman-reigns-entrance-video-26410725

I could have made that titantron my damn self :side: :lol


----------



## tbp82

I think the reason WWE keeps the ""powerhouse" gimmick with Reigns is that's what got him over in the first place. As far as being "bigger" than Orton or vice versa Orton is taller and leaner while Reigns is shorter and thicker. Orton looks more like a fitness model while Reigns looks more like a linebacker.


----------



## tbp82

*Roman Reigns new attire?*

Just wondering what you guys think Roman's new attire should be if he went away from the current look. I think he should only modify what he has now. Something like American BA Undertaker or Kevin Nash/Diesal. A singlet similiar to Ultimate Warrior would work to. His wrestlemania attire this year with a more streamlined top would be solid.


----------



## Wynter

tbp82 said:


> *I think the reason WWE keeps the ""powerhouse" gimmick with Reigns is that's what got him over in the first place.* As far as being "bigger" than Orton or vice versa Orton is taller and leaner while Reigns is shorter and thicker. Orton looks more like a fitness model while Reigns looks more like a linebacker.


It got him over, but will this limited role benefit him long term? Most powerhouses have short careers,because at some point, the excitement of watching someone destroy everyone he comes in contact with loses it's luster. Unless you're Brock Lensar who is a freak nature, but then again, he ended up leaving WWE for years and is a part timer. He wasn't really given the time to wear out his welcome. 

And my thing is with Roman, he has the potential to be much more than just some Powerhouse and it's really a disservice for WWE not to capitalize on someone's talents. I believe Roman has plenty of raw material and tools, with the right direction and careful slow build, can be nurtured into something awesome.

On the other hand, Roman can explode to the top and take out every opponent in his way and then what? It's not good long term booking. Too much too soon is never the option.
I mean, it's great for the moment and making a quick star. But there's rarely longevity in this booking unless Roman manages to up his star power to the max and becomes a larger than life character. 

Even then, he would need some substance to him. And we don't need him to become a John Cena to the crowd when his solo career barely started.


----------



## tbp82

With the Money In the Bank Pay Per View Reigns should be on the same trajectory as Austin and Cena after their first WWE Title shots. Austin had his WWE Title match with Undertaker didn't win the title won the Intercontinental Title won his first WWE Title at Mania. Cena had his WWE Title match with Lesnar didn't win the title won the US Title at Mania 20 won his first WWE Title at Mania 21. I would love to see Reigns lose at MITB, get the IC or US at Night of The Champions, then take the WWE Title at Mania 31.


----------



## terrilala

WynterWarm12 said:


> This thread is such a scary place to be in :lmao
> 
> I guess my home will be the Ambrose thread. It's more relaxed over there
> 
> I knew Roman's thread would attract plenty of negativity and troll posts, but sheesh.
> 
> 
> Sigh, the lonely world of Roman marks :lol


don't worry, it's just a little lonely at this forum. It does seem less relaxed at this thread like you mentioned, but don't go!


----------



## Wynter

I'd take any road that is focused on building Roman as singles competitor, an organic rise to the top. That's who crowds get behind. They can't relate to superman, I mean, the kids love it, but Roman doesn't have the financial pull Cena has since John still brings so much money in for WWE.

I think there are several non main even players Roman can square off and feud with for a while. In that time, he can get more in ring experience and be more comfortable in longer matches. Shooting him high too fast runs the risk of exposing him and the crowd turning on him.

An IC run would be ideal, as long as WWE treats it like something. Look at Barrett. Damn near directionless, having the same rematches and losing clean to Ziggler fpalm.


EDIT: Oh, I'm not going to abandon this place. I will always lurk and respond in any thread that gives me the chance to talk about Roman and his future :lol It's just painfully obvious how unloved he is on here :lmao


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'd take any road that is focused on building Roman as singles competitor, an organic rise to the top. That's who crowds get behind. They can't relate to superman, I mean, the kids love it, but Roman doesn't have the financial pull Cena has since John still brings so much money in for WWE.
> 
> I think there are several non main even players Roman can square off and feud with for a while. In that time, he can get more in ring experience and be more comfortable in longer matches. Shooting him high too fast runs the risk of exposing him and the crowd turning on him.
> 
> An IC run would be ideal, as long as WWE treats it like something. Look at Barrett. Damn near directionless, having the same rematches and losing clean to Ziggler fpalm.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I'm not going to abandon this place. I will always lurk and respond in any thread that gives me the chance to talk about Roman and his future :lol It's just painfully obvious how unloved he is on here :lmao


Do you think its the title that's directionless or WWE not being as invested in certain stars holding the title. Do you think if Reigns was US Champ they'd ignore him? I could see him having feuds with Rollins, Ambrose, Kane, Del Rio that'd keep him busy til he drops on road to wrestlemania


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> Do you think its the title that's directionless or WWE not being as invested in certain stars holding the title. Do you think if Reigns was US Champ they'd ignore him? I could see him having feuds with Rollins, Ambrose, Kane, Del Rio that'd keep him busy til he drops on road to wrestlemania


No trust me even with Roman as US champ it won't be fixed lol. WWE cannot build an healthy pool of contenders anymore.


----------



## tbp82

Shenroe said:


> No trust me even with Roman as US champ it won't be fixed lol. WWE cannot build an healthy pool of contenders anymore.


That's interesting because they have it already. Cesaro, Barrett, Rusev, Ambrose, Rollins, Swagger, Kofi, Ryback, Axl, R Truth, Miz, Ziggler, Del Rio, Henry, Kane, Big Show, Bo Dallas and Reigns are all wrestlers who could be US Championship contenders that easily a year or two worth of contenders right there.


----------



## Wynter

Omg Roman vs Bo :lmao that...that would be glorious. 

I'd love some Roman vs Sheamus, Roman vs Ziggler(the selling and bumping :banderas and would give Roman a fast paced match) Roman vs Rusev(hot crowd sold me on it) Roman vs Barrert, Roman vs Cesaro etc.

The people are there. WWE just needs to build it.


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg Roman vs Bo :lmao that...that would be glorious.
> 
> I'd love some Roman vs Sheamus, Roman vs Ziggler(the selling and bumping :banderas and would give Roman a fast paced match) Roman vs Rusev(hot crowd sold me on it) Roman vs Barrert, Roman vs Cesaro etc.
> 
> The people are there. WWE just needs to build it.


Agreed. Another idea that I know won't happen but could be great if WWE utilized it is the Paul Heyman ECW World TV Title theory. Heyman was know for putting his TV Title on wrestlers who were majorly over in order to have two guranteed big deals on his shows the Shane Douglas, Taz, or RVD with the TV Title and then the World Title matches. So if Roman is as big a deal as I think he is WWE could give a fairly lenghty IC run then a fairly lengthy US run and still have the World Title for other stars.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I'd prefer if WWE would start caring about titles outside the WHC. The IC title can be for those who are getting over, but just not quite ready yet. It can be used to give more exposure and experience; a way to test a guy out as champion. The IC belt should be treated as a stepping stone to the main event scene.

Maybe US title can be for prospects, talents WWE think could be something in the future, but haven't yet made an impact.

WWE could easily make the belts important, but they really can give fuck all.

Roman having an IC run would do wonders for him. Although he's been on the roster for two years, he has very little singles experience. They've made him the hot tag/big spots guy for so long, it kind of hurt him in the end. Doesn't help they've limited his moveset and put him in a role that doesn't feel natural.

It's like, they want and hope he comes this huge star, but they are making choices along the way that' fighting against it. Hopefully because they haven't pulled the trigger yet, Vince is either being patient or he has someone in his ear telling him to relax and give Roman time.

I'd hate to see a guy with so much potential get screwed over and have too much pressure put on him too soon. He has like what, only five years of experience? And spent two of those years playing hot tag? They need to groom him properly if they want such a huge future for him.


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: Oh, I'm not going to abandon this place. I will always lurk and respond in any thread that gives me the chance to talk about Roman and his future :lol It's just painfully obvious how unloved he is on here :lmao


That is what I do not understand. EVERYONE HATES HIM and yet I'm a nuisance for showing him love by gifs? Nope, I got a reputation to uphold around here. 

FLAWLESS WILL BE CHAMP AND YOU WILL ALL DEAL. :cheer


----------



## Wynter

cindel25 said:


> That is what I do not understand. EVERYONE HATES HIM and yet I'm a nuisance for showing him love by gifs? Nope, I got a reputation to uphold around here.
> 
> FLAWLESS WILL BE CHAMP AND YOU WILL ALL DEAL. :cheer



:lmao Girl! The struggle of being Team Reigns, I tell ya 

Just keep on Cindel-ing, Queen, They just don't understand your glory :


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Girl! The struggle of being Team Reigns, I tell ya
> 
> Just keep on Cindel-ing, Queen, They just don't understand your glory :


They will all deal with it or stay pressed. Imagine all of this angst over a wrestling broadway show :lol

Anyhoo Team Reigns :cheer














And I'm also Team Rollins and Team Ambrose. I know, I know


----------



## LigerJ81

SubZero3:16 said:


> They will all deal with it or stay pressed. Imagine all of this angst over a wrestling broadway show :lol
> 
> Anyhoo Team Reigns :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm also Team Rollins and Team Ambrose. I know, I know



I don't get it, I'm a Reigns mark but I definitely want both Rollins and Ambrose to succeed to.


----------



## Hydra

LigerJ81 said:


> I don't get it, I'm a Reigns mark but I definitely want both Rollins and Ambrose to succeed to.


Its like we can't be a mark for all three. Its like we _have to_ choose sides. I'm a mark for Rollins and Reigns, but I also get the appeal of Ambrose and it would be amazing for all three to have great careers. Some people seem to believe the only one the WWE cares about is Reigns which I think is far from the case. Ambrose is getting a lot of mic and ring time. They hotshotted Rollins to a top heel. And they are slowly developing Reigns to be a star. He has shown vast improvements over the last year or so and is inching closer to being ready for a solid push.


----------



## Wynter

I don't think many(if any) Roman marks on this site wish failure on the other two. If you go to Dean's or Rollin's threads, it's pretty positive. But you come in here and there's much more negative responses and trolls in comparison. It's kind of a "Seth and Dean deserve to succeed and I hope WWE's pet project Roman fails because he sucks!" mentality and sometimes it's just like fpalm.

I sincerely hope all three of these guys end up with legendary careers because they're all deserving and have the potential be top guys. I don't want any talent to fail. The more people who can get over--whether I like the talent personally or not--the better it is for the product as a whole.


----------



## midnightmischief

I am first and foremost a shield fan . sure I favour roman more but also have high hopes for dean and seth.
There has been a few troll comments in here but really they only make me laugh - if you don't like a guy so much, why even come in here to comment? Its not like you don't know who the thread is about. It is pretty clear from the title. 
For example, I don't like Daniel bryan, therefore I have never set foot in his discussion thread. 

Trolls gotta be trolls I spose.

Anyhoo, not too much longer for me to see smackdown. Can't get on my laptop so am waiting patiently for the televised show.
Have read the various spoilers (im no saint) and looking quite forward to it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

midnightmischief said:


> I am first and foremost a shield fan . sure I favour roman more but also have high hopes for dean and seth.
> There has been a few troll comments in here but really they only make me laugh - if you don't like a guy so much, why even come in here to comment? Its not like you don't know who the thread is about. It is pretty clear from the title.
> For example, I don't like Daniel bryan, therefore I have never set foot in his discussion thread.
> 
> Trolls gotta be trolls I spose.
> 
> Anyhoo, not too much longer for me to see smackdown. Can't get on my laptop so am waiting patiently for the televised show.
> Have read the various spoilers (im no saint) and looking quite forward to it



About 50 minutes left for you too?? I already watched SmackDown on the internet, but I will be watching again at eight. Well...I didn't really watch the whole program....just the main event to see how much time they gave Roman in the match :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

50 minutes - I wish!!! I' m going to have to wait two more days lol. Its on tomorrow night but I will be out with family so am recording it, then will have to wait till after work the next day. 

Going to be really ready for some action by then 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika

*Question for Reigns marks:* How do you feel now that Roman is being put together in the same category as Cena and Sheamus? Do you see yourself continuing to back him if he continues to group with them?


----------



## Wynter

skarvika said:


> *Question for Reigns marks:* How do you feel now that Roman is being put together in the same category as Cena and Sheamus? Do you see yourself continuing to back him if he continues to group with them?


He's only around them because he's in MITB. And he's only in MITB to set up his feud with Randy.

And if you watched SD, he doesn't trust anybody who's in MITB and even got in Cena's face. No heel or face was fond of Roman in that handicap tag match :lol

So, they're still keeping him separated from those guys, thankfully lol


----------



## Reignz

skarvika said:


> *Question for Reigns marks:* How do you feel now that Roman is being put together in the same category as Cena and Sheamus? Do you see yourself continuing to back him if he continues to group with them?


i would dislike him going in that same group as Cena and Sheamus, that's why i liked when on Smackdown tonight Reigns got in Cenas face and started talking trash but yes i would probably still back him unless it just gets to unbearable


----------



## SummerSet

skarvika said:


> *Question for Reigns marks:* How do you feel now that Roman is being put together in the same category as Cena and Sheamus? Do you see yourself continuing to back him if he continues to group with them?


I'll always support him but I do hate his booking lately.If he stays a lone wolf tweener he should be okay though.There's no way you can turn a guy like Reigns into a cornball superman babyface.He's far more of an Austin or Rock than a Cena or Hogan.


----------



## LigerJ81

skarvika said:


> *Question for Reigns marks:* How do you feel now that Roman is being put together in the same category as Cena and Sheamus? Do you see yourself continuing to back him if he continues to group with them?


I would still be a Reigns mark, but I would hope they go more toward an Austin or Rock like booking than turning him into Cena 3PO. I would think WWE would learn from doing it to Sheamus.


----------



## SummerSet

Reigns stealiung the show in 3 minutes :lmao :mark: Dat standing ovation :mark: Dat pop :mark:


----------



## cindel25




----------



## Wynter

That pop was just :banderas

Freaking hell was the crowd hot for him :mark:

I love when Roman gets pumped up. He's just so hyped up and full of raw, intense energy :mark:

This image right here must disgust and terrify so many people :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> That pop was just :banderas
> 
> Freaking hell was the crowd hot for him :mark:
> 
> I love when Roman gets pumped up. He's just so hyped up and full of raw, intense energy :mark:
> 
> This image right here must disgust and terrify so many people :lmao


Sheamus looks so ….. irrelevant. Oh wait unk2


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> This image right here must disgust and terrify so many people :lmao


You got Super Cena, Samoan Thor, and The Irish Shazam


----------



## SummerSet

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sheamus looks so ….. irrelevant. Oh wait unk2


Trying to get Cena _and_ Sheamus cheered by sucking the life out of Roman :angry:


----------



## Wynter

At least Cena got cheers. Poor Sheamus, was looking real irrelevant :lol


----------



## SummerSet

WynterWarm12 said:


> At least Cena got cheers. Poor Sheamus, was looking real irrelevant :lol


:lol Cena I can at least get behind.Sheamus is just sooo....off


----------



## cindel25

geeeeek


----------



## THANOS

WynterWarm12 said:


> That pop was just :banderas
> 
> Freaking hell was the crowd hot for him :mark:
> 
> I love when Roman gets pumped up. He's just so hyped up and full of raw, intense energy :mark


You know what, I have to give him some credit. Hearing that crowd and watching the energy he brought to the table out of the hot tag, as well as his promo earlier, made me mark for the guy tonight. :lol Can't believe I'm going to say this but I'm actually hoping he turns in a great showing at MITB, because if he does, I may make begin to come around to the guy.



WynterWarm12 said:


> This image right here must disgust and terrify so many people :lmao


----------



## Wynter

THANOS!! Don't do that. I nearly caught a heart attack at your positive post 

I'm really happy he was all up in Cena's face and trash talking.

But of course that damn fist bump at the end killed it. Stay away from Roman, Cena :cuss: lol

Man, I truly hope he expands his moveset to add more explosive and impact moves. He's in the zone when he gets to be energized and hyped.

His mannerisms when he's pumped up are pretty awesome. Never will get tired of the war cry he does and his other hulk up taunts :lol


----------



## Deptford

So Roman acts like Superman & Sethy is now catwoman
These guys.. 

:lol 

Not bashing them, I just find it funny if taken out of the context of kayfabe. It's like a "Where are they now?" type of thing. "Oh yeah, Seth departed from The Shield where they all just hung out and beat people up and now he is catwoman zesty slutty busy strutting his stuff on the corner and Roman went to fucking krypton and Dean just started wearing jeans and reports that they are a comfortable yet reasonable look."


----------



## tailhook

THANOS said:


> You know what, I have to give him some credit. Hearing that crowd and watching the energy he brought to the table out of the hot tag, as well as his promo earlier, made me mark for the guy tonight. :lol Can't believe I'm going to say this but I'm actually hoping he turns in a great showing at MITB, because if he does, I may make begin to come around to the guy.


Lol... the titles practically have his name already etched on them. The only question is whether they'll do it @ MITB or @ SS.

I can see them having Cena screw Roman out of the titles and taking them for himself and turning him 'heel' until SS. He wouldn't be of the evil type corporate heel. He'd just be justifying his right to owning the titles in a way so over the top as to get boos and that its best for business. Reigns would then chase until SS and win them clean over Cena.

This is assuming Bryan doesn't come back in time for SS.

Basically.. I see two problems with a straight Reigns MITB win. First is that Cena hasn't fought Reigns 1v1(the measuring stick Kayfabe). Second is that I don't think that WWE wants titleholders to win their first title off basically a random draw match like a 7-man ladder match. They want it 1v1, if at all possible. 

Cena doesn't pose such issues in that he has won the top title multiple times before, but in fact has never won the unified titles. So by having Cena win @ MITB, it gets him the attaboy, and being overly obnoxious about it to the point that he gets booed like a heel(shouldn't be hard lol), it allows them to have a face(Roman) v heel(Cena) style match with Reigns for SS. At least a match where they're rooting for Roman over Cena.

Basically.. they should set up MITB as a 'stolen' title theme night. Cena steals the title from Reigns. Fox should steal the title from Paige(cheating or other such tomfoolery so Paige chases to Summerslam), and some type of chicanery in the contract match, with SummerSlam being where all debts are settled.

For the contract match, I'm thinking Rollins wins it while 'stealing' the win from Ambrose.. and when he goes to cash it in on Reigns after the slobberknocker win over Cena @ SummerSlam... Ambrose interferes.


----------



## Cult0fPersonality

*Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Seriously Reigns is being pushed too hard,, making him look like he's undefeatboe. In Smackdown last week, he single-handedly beat 3MB, and now he beat 4 of the top superstars all by himself(ADR,Wyatt,Orton,Cesaro) all by himself, with just a little help from sheamus. Seriously he isn't that good, like Cena, only know a few moves.


----------



## DanielWyatt

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Cult0fPersonality said:


> Seriously Reigns is being pushed too hard,, making him look like he's undefeatboe. In Smackdown last week, he single-handedly beat 3MB, and now he beat 4 of the top superstars all by himself(ADR,Wyatt,Orton,Cesaro) all by himself, with just a little help from sheamus. Seriously he isn't that good, like Cena, only know a few moves.


You may just have to deal with it or stop watching wwe.roman de push isn't happening anytime soon.They are too high on that guy and wwe is setting up for Dwayne vs reigns main event at wrestlemania.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Nah hes pushed decently, Sheamus it's the definition of over-push, he won the WWE title from Cena in less than two months after his debut.


----------



## SummerSet

:ti Wow,your gonna be real popular here



Brodus Clay said:


> Nah hes pushed decently, Sheamus it's the definition of over-push, he won the WWE title from Cena in less than two months after his debut.


This


----------



## Chloe

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

If the fans are behind it, which in Roman's case they are due to him having been in The Shield then it's not really an overpush. Sheamus, Jack Swagger, Alberto Del Rio are all better examples of being pushed too hard.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

There would be nothing wrong with Reigns being pushed if he actually had a character, personality and distinctive traits. Right now he's apparently just some 'badass'. There's nothing interesting about that. Too generic.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I don't think anybody will disagree. He's not ready for anything except a hot tag.


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I don't really think there is anything wrong with his push but I do agree that his character is starting to get a little annoying.


----------



## tducey

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Yeah, they should have developed him a bit more. Instead they've said this guy is the next big thing and ran with it. At least with Cena he had a great character before he became the #1 guy.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Thing is just because the Shield were over as a group and succeeded, it doesn't mean they're ready to be stars as individuals. They all need to be built up as individuals.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Well I'm not the biggest fan of Reigns but I do like him decently enough, not as much as Ambrose or Rollins - but I still like him better then other guys who the WWE have pushed in recent memory. But in all honesty, this is how the WWE is - this is the direction they usually go when it comes to guys who they think have "it" - if you don't like it, stop watching because this company follows a certain pattern when it comes to who they see as the next big thing.


----------



## Venge™

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



skyman101 said:


> Thing is just because the Shield were over as a group and succeeded, it doesn't mean they're ready to be stars as individuals. They all need to be built up as individuals.


Except Reigns is over. Just because you don't acknowledge it doesn't mean it's not true.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Causals love him, they see him as the next Rock. He has a move set that that is very generic but its compatible with that crowd. Spear, Superman Punch etc are crowd pleasers. He has a great look, and fits the Heavyweight status like Brock, Cena, Bluetista, HHH etc. He is a believable champion. All those things will help him get over big time with the casual crowds. As much as we might not like it, he is the born definition of marketability. He will make the WWE money, and thats all that matters.


----------



## midnightmischief

cindel25 said:


>


dang Cindel, that first pic had me like...


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Venge™ said:


> Except Reigns is over. Just because you don't acknowledge it doesn't mean it's not true.


Reigns is over, but that doesn't mean he doesn't need to be built up as a singles competitor. Reigns got over as a member of the Shield, not on his own.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Mazodus said:


> Causals love him, they see him as the next Rock.


Boy are they gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Ace Amoeba

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Reigns has the it factor. Chicks dig him and with a little work he will be the top guy in the company. It would be an injustice to not push him as they have. He's a goldmine waiting to happen and if it doesn't pan out they could just feed him to Cena or someone else.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Boy are they gonna be disappointed.


They both have tribal tattoos, they're related, it all adds up to "the next rock".


----------



## Lil Mark

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

He is being groomed to be the next Top Guy. That's why they replay his awful promos.


----------



## Monterossa

he still can't prove anything. it's all the same old shit with 6 persons doing all the works for him then he tags in, does 3 moves of doom and take all the credits.

you're very bad if you need Cena to wrestle for you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



StuckInHell4-Life said:


> They both have tribal tattoos, they're related, it all adds up to "the next rock".


:ti Are you a damn idiot or are you just trolling? Anyone thinking that Reigns is the next Rock is an idiot. He doesn't possess a tenth of Rock's charisma or mic skills or talent for that matter. He's not horrible and could probably be a serviceable face and hell he may even become pretty good but let's not get carried away. Now, for the topic at hand, the casuals love him and the people in the suits love him so he's gonna get a big push until he proves that he's a complete flop and that hasn't stopped them before(ADR). Would love if they gave him a character because the generic badass face won't get him too far and he'll just be another Batista when they clearly want him to be another Cena.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Reigns is mad over, the fans love him. I wonder from watching him how he will handle a 20 minute main event, but that is WWE's problem not mine. 

WWE needs to push someone else to be a top face. If anyone was still holding onto hope, it's pretty clear CM Punk isn't coming back and Daniel Bryan is clearly going to be out longer than people thought. So if we don't want all Cena all the time, someone has to be set up to become a new top face. And clearly that someone is going to be Reigns. 

He won't likely produce 5 star wrestling classics. But the guy is clearly money, so from WWE's standpoint they would be stupid not to push him. Although hope they aren't going to pannick and give him the belt at Money in the Bank. As I don't think he is ready for that yet.


----------



## midnightmischief

kay time for some reigns love. can't have cindel doing all the hard work keeping the thirst alive here...

I will however use the spoiler tags cause I know that I can get carried away with the amount of gifs I can post from time to time. lol
first things first....













Spoiler: for those who love a masterpiece

























































cena looks like he is on freaking speed in that one...











now I got that out of my system...


----------



## Victermone

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

In all honesty, from a casual perspective, Reigns winning the battle royal on Raw felt organic and just a natural progression of the storyline. People have been talking about Reigns mega push for 6-7months now, but the truth is, its BEEN a long time. And in that long time period they have slowly developed Reigns to a point where its both believable AND supported by the audience for him to be entering the main event picture.

OMG HE CAN'T WRESTLE! HE HAS NO TALENT! The WWE is focusing on developing superstars first and everything else second, and Reigns like it or not can be a superstar very quickly.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Dan Pratt said:


> Reigns is mad over, the fans love him. I wonder from watching him how he will handle a 20 minute main event, but that is WWE's problem not mine.
> 
> *WWE needs to push someone else to be a top face.* If anyone was still holding onto hope, it's pretty clear CM Punk isn't coming back and Daniel Bryan is clearly going to be out longer than people thought. So if we don't want all Cena all the time, someone has to be set up to become a new top face. And clearly that someone is going to be Reigns.
> 
> He won't likely produce 5 star wrestling classics. But the guy is clearly money, so from WWE's standpoint they would be stupid not to push him. Although hope they aren't going to pannick and give him the belt at Money in the Bank. As I don't think he is ready for that yet.


Amen. 

Top grade heels right now.. Batista, Brock, Orton, Rollins, HHH, Wyatt, Cesaro.

Faces......... Cena, Bryan (injured)

It is blatantly obvious that Reign's is going to be pushed to the moon to salvage this main event scene, (that's why the shield lasted so long at the top cause they had no one else to fill that role) 

OR.. we get a MAJOR face turn in the next couple of months. But who really wants to see Orton, Rollins, HHH as faces?


----------



## RKO 4life

I am ready for the Orton and Reigns program to get under way. The official summer of Orton vs Reigns is about to get under way. OH MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhyTooJay

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



skyman101 said:


> Thing is just because the Shield were over as a group and succeeded, it doesn't mean they're ready to be stars as individuals. They all need to be built up as individuals.


Which is what they're doing now. They're being built up. It's not like any of them are the champion/top guy. But you gotta put them in there with top guys (at least on the weekly shows) to build them up. Reigns pinned Alberto Del Rio, it's not like he beat Cena or something.


----------



## Paul Rudd

I don't know what Roman is like in real life but on WWE TV he comes across as a complete meathead. 
"Sef U Da Scum of Da Erf."
"OOOORAHHHHH Me Stwong."


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I hope they push reigns to the moon fast as fuck and give him the belt. Anything passable just to get rid of cena

plus I like reigns.

So for those 2 reasons


1. I like reigns

2. I want Cena to be replaced


----------



## lifebane

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

He will never be as over as bryan, period.
Bryan is the top guy in wwe for the near future.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



lifebane said:


> He will never be as over as bryan, period.
> Bryan is the top guy in wwe for the near future.


You don't know that and can't prove it,period.

In 2 weeks he's become the 2nd biggest babyface in the company,if he keeps it up then your little fantasy is screwed.He can only get more over.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Get used to it OP...Reigns is going to be one of the top five babyfaces for a long while :vince$


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Chan Hung said:


> Get used to it OP...Reigns is going to be one of the top five babyfaces for a long while :vince$


I really doubt it. It's going to flop like it always does. Are you new to WWE? Have you not seen them try to build stars in the past few year's? They've done a shitty job at it.


----------



## Senor Ding Dong

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> I really doubt it. It's going to flop like it always does. Are you new to WWE? Have you not seen them try to build stars in the past few year's? They've done a shitty job at it.


The Shield has been the best example at building new guys since Cena. 18 months ago these guys were development talent, now Reigns is being talked of as a multiple times WC, Ambrose is being talked of as a potential hall of fame heel and Rollins...is maybe being talked of?

Either way. If they continue doing what they've done with The Shield which was a long burn, they'll be fine.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Apart from Del Rio and Sheamus.. (putting myself out here now)

The WWE has actually pushed the right stars in the last 5 years. Ziggler got his deserved push which was done well until the injury.
Bray Wyatt and the Shield in recent times have been pushed extremely well.
Bad News Barrett has been repackaged and is being pushed well after his first dismal attempt.
CM Punk is another clear example of one of the best pushes we've seen. Himself and Swagger are the only 2 from ECW that made it, and look what Punk did.

It's not fair to say that WWE have fucked up every push for main event status, because apart from the 2 guys above and maybe Kozlov and Khali, they've done a good job in the last 5-10 years.


----------



## NXT83

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I don't mind him getting the push because WWE are crying out for a top babyface now that Punk is gone and Bryan is injured.


----------



## Mordecai.

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

WWE needs a new good guy at the top of the tier. It's becoming quite evident now that John Cena is slowly starting to phase himself out to let the next generation of talent come through, and with CM Punk quitting and Daniel Bryan being injured, Roman Reigns is one of the few options available. To me I can never believe Dean Ambrose as a face because the way he cuts promos just shouts 'heel' to me (and he would be a great one at that).


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



NXT83 said:


> I don't mind him getting the push because WWE are crying out for a top babyface now that Punk is gone and Bryan is injured.





Mordecai. said:


> WWE needs a new good guy at the top of the tier. It's becoming quite evident now that John Cena is slowly starting to phase himself out to let the next generation of talent come through, and with CM Punk quitting and Daniel Bryan being injured, Roman Reigns is one of the few options available. To me I can never believe Dean Ambrose as a face because the way he cuts promos just shouts 'heel' to me (and he would be a great one at that).


By the time they build Reigns with some actual character not just "stoic badass" fpalm Daniel Bryan would heal ten times over.

:StephenA


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Reigns is a funny guy. They should just let him be himself and say whatever he wants. If they give him an open mic like The Rock, I'm sure he can find his niche and figure something out. He def has a way about him, an aura if you will. That halfway smirk, that demeanor, hes a prankster at heart.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

LOL Reings being the next Rocky.


----------



## Brock

Redzero said:


> LOL Reings being the next Rocky.


But, but their related. :side:


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

come on, he isn't being over pushed, the reason he has gotten so much attention is because the fans love him but if he is really going to be a singles competitor he has to lose the Shield clothing ASAP. Plus he needs a good story at some point and a great opponent.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



The Hitman said:


> But, but their related. :side:


BUTT BUTTT HEZZZ GOT THE LOOKZ!!!111


No seriously I hate the fact that they are keeping everything that was cool from th Shield and giving it to Reigns. The theme song, the entrance etc... 

It doesn't even make sense storyline wisely, Seth Rollins is the one saying he created the shield


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



BruceLeGorille said:


> BUTT BUTTT HEZZZ GOT THE LOOKZ!!!111
> 
> 
> No seriously I hate the fact that they are keeping everything that was cool from th Shield and giving it to Reigns. The theme song, the entrance etc...
> 
> It doesn't even make sense storyline wisely, Seth Rollins is the one saying he created the shield


GUYS!!!

I was grumpy about the theme, entrance and gear too, but without them Reigns has nothing going on while Seth and Dean are shining right now (more than he does, even though they have different gear and generic themes) and adding multiple layers to their characters :dance

So in the end, Rollins and Ambrose proved they are GOATs any way :shrug


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Well, it's been obvious for a while now that this is what they wanted to do at some point soon with Reigns. I don't think that they had to mess up The Shield as soon as they did in order to do it, but they did, so be it. 

I think that the way that they are handling the split and apparent push for Reigns now could be much better, but it isn't. Some seem to be able to explain away, and make sense of the current and apparent storytelling behind the split, but I think it makes little or no sense at all. 

Anyway, I'm now going along with it like a good little fan because there's no point beefing about it anymmore. I have always liked all of The Shield for various reasons so really as long as they don't stuff up Ambrose and Rollins, (particularly Ambrose) in favour of Reigns I don't care. I'm hoping for good things for all 3 in varying degrees.


----------



## Stinger23

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I think it's a big mistake. He's not ready yet.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



The Hitman said:


> But, but their related. :side:





BruceLeGorille said:


> BUTT BUTTT HEZZZ GOT THE LOOKZ!!!111
> 
> 
> No seriously I hate the fact that they are keeping everything that was cool from th Shield and giving it to Reigns. The theme song, the entrance etc...
> 
> It doesn't even make sense storyline wisely, Seth Rollins is the one saying he created the shield





Nicole Queen said:


> GUYS!!!
> 
> I was grumpy about the theme, entrance and gear too, but without them Reigns has nothing going on while Seth and Dean are shining right now (more than he does, even though they have different gear and generic themes) and adding multiple layers to their characters :dance
> 
> So in the end, Rollins and Ambrose proved they are GOATs any way :shrug


Reigns is the one the casuals associate the theme and gear with,he's the one they're coming to see as evidenced by his ungodly pops,even just picking up a microphone causes them,and he's the one blowing the roof off the place every night(Hell,he did it on SD! in 3 minutes)and he still hasn't even gotten into the rest of his moveset. Don't let your jealousy and mark-dom cloud the facts. Reigns is the one.He's out popping,outshining,and outdoing everyone without even trying.

:lol Kind of funny actually.Back in the 90's the IWC smarks would shit all over Rock while going on and on about how great guys like Billy Gunn are/were talking about how he should be in Rocky's place :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> Reigns is the one the casuals associate the theme and gear with,he's the one they're coming to see as evidenced by his ungodly pops,even just picking up a microphone causes them,and he's the one blowing the roof off the place every night(Hell,he did it on SD! in 3 minutes)and he still hasn't even gotten into the rest of his moveset. Don't let your jealousy and mark-dom cloud the facts. Reigns is the one.He's out popping,outshining,and outdoing everyone without even trying.
> 
> :lol Kind of funny actually.Back in the 90's the IWC smarks would shit all over Rock while going on and on about how great guys like Billy Gunn are/were talking about how he should be in Rocky's place :lol


:lmao Just because he's getting big pops right now does not mean he's outshining and outdoing everyone. You need to actually do something to outdo and outshine someone  Gonna tell me that Reigns outdoes and outshines Rollins' flying over the ring just by standing there and flipping his hair? 

And as I said, Reigns at this point is just looks, no substance, while Rollins and Ambrose are getting chance to talk and become familiar with the crowds. 

The only thing the crowds are familiar are with is Reigns' Superman punch/Apron dropkick/Spear :clap

Were there IWC smarks back in the 90s? :aries2

Seems like your markdom is clouding your judgement  

And DANIEL BRYAN gets ungodly pops, Reings is nowhere in that league yet. But yeah, next The "GOAT" Rock :lol 4 years in development, 2 on the main roster while the Rock was already a legend by this time. And I don't even like Rocky :lol

How have I missed fighting with Reigns marks :banderas


----------



## Mister Abigail

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I hate his hair.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao Just because he's getting big pops right now does not mean he's outshining and outdoing everyone. You need to actually do something to outdo and outshine someone
> 
> And as I said, Reigns at this point is just looks, no substance, while Rollins and Ambrose are getting chance to talk and become familiar with the crowds.
> 
> The only thing the crowds are familiar are with is Reigns' Superman punch/Apron dropkick/Spear :clap
> 
> Were there IWC smarks back in the 90s? :aries2
> 
> Seems like your markdom is clouding your judgement
> 
> And DANIEL BRYAN gets ungodly pops, Reings is nowhere in that league yet. But yeah, next The "GOAT" Rock :lol 4 years in development, 2 on the main roster while the Rock was already a legend by this time. And I don't even like Rocky :lol


In the words of good ol' JR,you don't have to talk to connect.This is pro wrestling,no convoluted backstories or tragic past necessary.Sometimes people just want a guy who arrives,kicks ass,and leaves.That's what fans see Reigns as,an angry,explosive,short fused lone wolf asskicker who's only interested in the WWEWHC and getting to Orton and HHH.And check this out...they like it! There a reason he's becoming so popular.What is it you ask? Simple,he oozes charisma,badassery,and attitude.For some people,that's all that's needed.

BTW if consistently getting the loudest pops of the night next to Bryan and Wyatt isn't ungodly than what exactly is? fpalm

Also,I feel I should let you know that yes,the internet existed in the 90's and smarks were on it :ti


----------



## Scrubs94

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



cokecan567 said:


> I hope they push reigns to the moon fast as fuck and give him the belt. Anything passable just to get rid of cena
> 
> plus I like reigns.
> 
> So for those 2 reasons
> 
> 
> 1. I like reigns
> 
> 2. I want Cena to be replaced


In your sig you tell Cena marks to suck your dick which I find convenient because truthfully you should be sucking your own dick, you're just about as big a Cena mark than anyone on this forum with all your rambling and bitching about him. 

Reigns won't replace Cena. The only one realistically at the moment who can replace Cena is Daniel Bryan and he's gonna be out till Summerslam, aside from him no one else has what it takes to replace Cena at the current time.


----------



## Vics1971

Real Man said:


> I don't know what Roman is like in real life but on WWE TV he comes across as a complete meathead.
> "Sef U Da Scum of Da Erf."
> "OOOORAHHHHH Me Stwong."


He isn't a meathead. He's reasonably intelligent going on what I've seen.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



BrutalKaitlynSmark_ said:


> In your sig you tell Cena marks to suck your dick which I find convenient because truthfully you should be sucking your own dick, you're just about as big a Cena mark than anyone on this forum with all your rambling and bitching about him.
> 
> Reigns won't replace Cena. The only one realistically at the moment who can replace Cena is Daniel Bryan and he's gonna be out till Summerslam, aside from him no one else has what it takes to replace Cena at the current time.


Technically at this point no one can replace him  #1 merch seller and ratings bringer...


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> In the words of good ol' JR,you don't have to talk to connect.This is pro wrestling,no convoluted backstories or tragic past necessary.Sometimes people just want a guy who arrives,kicks ass,and leaves.That's what fans see *Reigns as,an angry,explosive,short fused lone wolf asskicker who's only interested in the WWEWHC and getting to Orton and HHH*.And check this out...they like it! There a reason he's becoming so popular.What is it you ask? *Simple,he oozes charisma,badassery,and attitude*.For some people,that's all that's needed.
> 
> BTW if consistently getting the loudest pops of the night next to Bryan and Wyatt isn't ungodly than what exactly is? fpalm
> 
> Also,I feel I should let you know that yes,the internet existed in the 90's and smarks were on it :ti


:Jordan

First of all, he's getting the third biggest pops to say which by no means makes them ungodly. 70,000 people popping for Bryan and chanting his name and "Yes" is a bit more ungodly for me. :shrug

2014 and I've said it a lot of times, there's only so much :lol"asskicking":lol and :lol"badassery":lol that people will want to see, you think that Austin being able to talk his ass off for 30 minutes didn't contribute to his success? fpalm

He's been popular as part of the trio because he had one job that meshed well with what the others two have been doing. How long will this far into singles competition? : See into your crystal ball and tell me. :side: Bet that if he had debuted like this alone, he would have gotten Bryan-esque reactions now :side:

And getting immediately interested in the WHC while he was betrayed by his brother :StephenA


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao Just because he's getting big pops right now does not mean he's outshining and outdoing everyone. You need to actually do something to outdo and outshine someone  Gonna tell me that Reigns outdoes and outshines Rollins' flying over the ring just by standing there and flipping his hair?
> 
> And as I said, Reigns at this point is just looks, no substance, while Rollins and Ambrose are getting chance to talk and become familiar with the crowds.
> 
> The only thing the crowds are familiar are with is Reigns' Superman punch/Apron dropkick/Spear :clap
> 
> Were there IWC smarks back in the 90s? :aries2
> 
> Seems like your markdom is clouding your judgement
> 
> And DANIEL BRYAN gets ungodly pops, Reings is nowhere in that league yet. But yeah, next The "GOAT" Rock :lol 4 years in development, 2 on the main roster while the Rock was already a legend by this time. And I don't even like Rocky :lol
> 
> How have I missed fighting with Reigns marks :banderas


:sodone you just delivered a superman punch.

Edit: and now the Spear :sodone it's over


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Sith Rollins said:


> :sodone you just delivered a superman punch.
> 
> Edit: and now the Spear :sodone it's over


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> Technically at this point no one can replace him  #1 merch seller and ratings bringer...


Bryan is the #1 ratings bringer since WM 30 :yes
Shield are second i think.


----------



## Tambrose

Just a token to help Midnight out:


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> :Jordan
> 
> First of all, he's getting the third biggest pops to say which by no means makes them ungodly. 70,000 people popping for Bryan and chanting his name and "Yes" is a bit more ungodly for me. :shrug
> 
> 2014 and I've said it a lot of times, there's only so much :lol"asskicking":lol and :lol"badassery":lol that people will want to see, you think that Austin being able to talk his ass off for 30 minutes didn't contribute to his success? fpalm
> 
> He's been popular as part of the trio because he had one job that meshed well with what the others two have been doing. How long will this far into singles competition? : See into your crystal ball and tell me. :side: Bet that if he had debuted like this alone, he would have gotten Bryan-esque reactions now :side:
> 
> And getting immediately interested in the WHC while he was betrayed by his brother :StephenA


fpalm Your obviously a completely unreasonable anti-Reigns mark powered by Ambrose thirst gifs but,really? Deny Reigns' being extremely over? :lol That's just sad.When did I bring up Austin? :shrug Anyway,Reigns is a fine talker.Not great,not legendary,but fine.Above average as Leati.And since you want to bring up someone irrelevant to the argument to compare Reigns to why don't I? He's already a way better mic worker than Bryan and always has been.Let him loose from the script and he can talk his ass off.And like I said,he hasn't even gotten to use his moveset yet.And if not for the Shield Rollins and Ambrose wouldn't be too well off either.Without Roman the Shield wouldn't have been nearly as successful.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Jarsy1 said:


> Bryan is the #1 ratings bringer since WM 30 :yes
> Shield are second i think.


Really? :lol I really gotta keep up on this stuff...


----------



## Loudness

Ignoring the fangirls.

His promo at Smackdown was absolute shit. Awful generic promo, very disappointed in him. I know he can't get up to The Rock level overnight, but at least I expected him to be more interesting than the generic meathead WWE put on TV in the recent few years. Roman Reigns is going to way underdeliver if WWE turns him into a poverty Goldberg Character, he has much more potential than that. Dude has confidence, he can talk, but he really needs to up his material.

Dean Ambrose who I never gave two shits about convinced me in his solo phase already with his awesome recent promo work, same goes for Seth Rollins who I was already a fan of. I marked for Roman Reigns the most out of those three so I have the highest expectations from him, but I won't let his underdelivery pass for too long. People need to realize that Roman Reigns is a fan favourite because of his potential, not because people want to see a random Cena/Sheamus v.3 pop up, we KNOW he can do much better than that.

It's a double edged sword with him. Dude has the charisma of the gods and can make the whole crowd pop for him by flexing his chests. He now gotta deal with it and learn to realize that people expect much more from him than the average aspiring wrestler. Beeing a generic badass isn't going to fly for too long. I would have never become a fan of him if I settled for that low, it's obvious Roman Reigns can do far better than that, WWE needs to shut the fuck up and just let him do his thing.


----------



## SummerSet

Loudness said:


> Ignoring the fangirls.
> 
> His promo at Smackdown was absolute shit. Awful generic promo, very disappointed in him. I know he can't get up to The Rock level overnight, but at least I expected him to be more interesting than the generic meathead WWE put on TV in the recent few years. Roman Reigns is going to way underdeliver if WWE turns him into a poverty Goldberg Character, he has much more potential than that. Dude has confidence, he can talk, but he really needs to up his material.
> 
> Dean Ambrose who I never gave two shits about convinced me in his solo phase already with his awesome recent promo work, same goes for Seth Rollins who I was already a fan of. I marked for Roman Reigns the most out of those three so I have the highest expectations from him, but I won't let his underdelivery pass for too long. People need to realize that Roman Reigns is a fan favourite because of his potential, not because people want to see a random Cena/Sheamus v.3 pop up, we KNOW he can do much better than that.
> 
> It's a double edged sword with him. Dude has the charisma of the gods and can make the whole crowd pop for him by flexing his chests. He now gotta deal with it and learn to realize that people expect much more from him than the average aspiring wrestler. Beeing a generic badass isn't going to fly for too long.


I completely agree,but he doesn't write his own promos


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> fpalm Your obviously a completely unreasonable anti-Reigns mark powered by Ambrose thirst gifs but,really? Deny Reigns' being extremely over? :lol That's just sad.When did I bring up Austin? :shrug Anyway,Reigns is a fine talker.Not great,not legendary,but fine.Above average as Leati.And since you want to bring up someone irrelevant to the argument to compare Reigns to why don't I? He's already a way better mic worker than Bryan and always has been.Let him loose from the script and he can talk his ass off.And like I said,he hasn't even gotten to use his moveset yet.And if not for the Shield Rollins and Ambrose wouldn't be too well off either.Without Roman the Shield wouldn't have been nearly as successful.


Completely unreasonable? Plenty of Reigns marks I've normally discussed with, will say otherwise :shrug but whatever

I did not deny he's over, but he's not "ungodly" over, especially when you consider the lack of really over guy. If you have twenty guys that get huge pops everytime and Reigns is number 3 in that list, then yes he might be getting there, but with only Bryan (who isn't even on the show), Bray, BNB from time to time and The Shield as whole, Reigns in particular, the race for crowd popularity is not polluted.

Better than Bryan and always has been? :lol For me Bryan is much better and I'm talking about the WWE, a lot of people have praised his mic skills in the indies. But since Bryan is irrelevant...

Let him off the script? Everybody can be let off the script and come looking much better. A real good promo worker for me is guy who even when limited by the script can charm your pants off with even the most cheesy lines and make you want to listen to him for another two hours. Which is why I'm "thirsting" over Ambrose's skills, he's amazing regardless if he's following scripts or not.

Back on the "relevant" topic Reigns:

Without Ambrose and Rollins the Shield wouldn't have existed either and isn't funny how Reigns marks use the "without Roman the Shield wouldn't have been successful" when Rollins/Ambrose marks don't use this? :lol But my point remains - before the Shield came to existence Ambrose had great mic skills and psychology, Rollins was great in the ring and Reigns was (and is) the only one who is still average in both. 

And Reigns being over? Dominant booking my friend, even with his "look"/"badassery"/"moveset" he still had to break a few records to become the "fan-favorite Juggernaut" :shrug

I enjoy discussing Reigns with level-headed fans of his, but you writing off everything and everybody else as in some way inferior to Reigns... :side:


----------



## Loudness

SummerSet said:


> I completely agree,but he doesn't write his own promos


I saw some videos of him in the online show and he sounded so cool, very similar to his cousin actually. The Rocks charisma and mic skills really dropped on off this guy well, he has all the potential in the world to become very succesful, I just hate the Idea of WWE turning him into a cheap, tired, old, 100x before already seen "badass" character. 

Roman Reigns is Badass and Alpha without even trying, he doesn't need any of those "boring, grumpy, angry characters" without substance like Batista or Orton did. He can just be natural and funny at the same time without having to compromise either. I see him as a darker version of The Rock, more like an Austin/Rock Hybrid. It serves no purpose for him to be just another generic badass, it destroys his whole appeal. He is supposed to be the cutting edge, modernized version of The GOATs, which includes a more contemporary character. 

He can't get away doing the same stick everybody else has done, he has to use his personality to create something new. And I know he has it in him. His current booking is doing him no favours. I don't know why he is even in the TItle Picture yet, just let the guy evolve ffs.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> Completely unreasonable? Plenty of Reigns marks I've normally discussed with, will say otherwise :shrug but whatever
> 
> I did not deny he's over, but he's not "ungodly" over, especially when you consider the lack of really over guy. If you have twenty guys that get huge pops everytime and Reigns is number 3 in that list, then yes he might be getting there, but with only Bryan (who isn't even on the show), Bray, BNB from time to time and The Shield as whole, Reigns in particular, the race for crowd popularity is not polluted.
> 
> Better than Bryan and always has been? :lol For me Bryan is much better and I'm talking about the WWE, a lot of people have praised his mic skills in the indies. But since Bryan is irrelevant...
> 
> Let him off the script? Everybody can be let off the script and come looking much better. A real good promo worker for me is guy who even when limited by the script can charm your pants off with even the most cheesy lines and make you want to listen to him for another two hours. Which is why I'm "thirsting" over Ambrose's skills, he's amazing regardless if he's following scripts or not.
> 
> Back on the "relevant" topic Reigns:
> 
> Without Ambrose and Rollins the Shield wouldn't have existed either and isn't funny how Reigns marks use the "without Roman the Shield wouldn't have been successful" when Rollins/Ambrose marks don't use this? :lol But my point remains - before the Shield came to existence Ambrose had great mic skills and psychology, Rollins was great in the ring and Reigns was (and is) the only one who is still average in both.
> 
> And Reigns being over? Dominant booking my friend, even with his "look"/"badassery"/"moveset" he still had to break a few records to become the "fan-favorite Juggernaut" :shrug
> 
> I enjoy discussing Reigns with level-headed fans of his, but you writing off everything and everybody else as in some way inferior to Reigns... :side:


Ok first off yeah,Reigns is the thing we're talking about.That's relevancy.I'm not bagging on anybody because their irrelevant to the conversation,so don't act like I am.

I suppose mic skills are objective until it fits your case for them not to be but ok...
Reigns fans use it because Reigns fans are the only ones who constantly have to defend their guy.Or have you not yet noticed all the Ambrose and Rollins marks circle jerking eachother while they ignore the fact that Reigns was ever part of the Shield or shit all over anything he does? And Reigns being over? Charisma my compatriot.He's always stuck out like a sore thumb and he's always been preferred by casuals.The record breaking was to give some accomplishments to his name next to his decorated partners,U.S. champ Dean and first ever NXT champ Rollins.I'm not writing anyone off.I'm trying to tell you that Reigns does have redeeming features other than this "look" everyone goes on about and your denying any and all of it.For gods sake you rank _Daniel Bryan_ higher on mic skills than Reigns.I like Dean,Seth,and Bryan but jeez.Your not willing to budge an inch.Your obsessed with finding any flaw you can fpalm He could develop mic skills like Rocky,Austin,Hogan,and Savage combined by monday and you'd say he needs work.He could learn 15,000 moves and you'd say he needs 15,000 more.Reigns is a work in progress but it certainly doesn't mean he's bad,much less wherever the hell you'd rank him.You clearly legitimately have some sort of personal grudge against the guy.I'd seek medical help.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



StuckInHell4-Life said:


> I don't think anybody will disagree. He's not ready for anything except a hot tag.


Truth.


----------



## SummerSet

Loudness said:


> I saw some videos of him in the online show and he sounded so cool, very similar to his cousin actually. The Rocks charisma and mic skills really dropped on off this guy well, he has all the potential in the world to become very succesful, I just hate the Idea of WWE turning him into a cheap, tired, old, 100x before already seen "badass" character.
> 
> Roman Reigns is Badass and Alpha without even trying, he doesn't need any of those "boring, grumpy, angry characters" without substance like Batista or Orton did. He can just be natural and funny at the same time without having to compromise either. I see him as a darker version of The Rock, more like an Austin/Rock Hybrid. It serves no purpose for him to be just another generic badass, it destroys his whole appeal. He is supposed to be the cutting edge, modernized version of The GOATs, which includes a more contemporary character.
> 
> He can't get away doing the same stick everybody else has done, he has to use his personality to create something new. And I know he has it in him. His current booking is doing him no favours. I don't know why he is even in the TItle Picture yet, just let the guy evolve ffs.


God damn it I hope the E' see your posts :mark: :lol 

Speaking of Rock/Austin hybrid his pose...maybe I'm over thinking it fpalm

I'll be damned if I couldn't use your help over in General WWE :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> Ok first off yeah,Reigns is the thing we're talking about.That's relevancy.I'm not bagging on anybody because their irrelevant to the conversation,so don't act like I am.
> 
> I suppose mic skills are objective until it fits your case for them not to be but ok...
> Reigns fans use it because Reigns fans are the only ones who constantly have to defend their guy.Or have you not yet noticed all the Ambrose and Rollins marks circle jerking eachother while they ignore the fact that Reigns was ever part of the Shield or shit all over anything he does? And Reigns being over? Charisma my compatriot.He's always stuck out like a sore thumb and he's always been preferred by casuals.The record breaking was to give some accomplishments to his name next to his decorated partners,U.S. champ Dean and first ever NXT champ Rollins.I'm not writing anyone off.I'm trying to tell you that Reigns does have redeeming features other than this "look" everyone goes on about and your denying any and all of it.For gods sake you rank _Daniel Bryan_ higher on mic skills than Reigns.I like Dean,Seth,and Bryan but jeez.Your not willing to budge an inch.Your obsessed with finding any flaw you can fpalm He could develop mic skills like Rocky,Austin,Hogan,and Savage combined by monday and you'd say he needs work.He could learn 15,000 moves and you'd say he needs 15,000 more.Reigns is a work in progress but it certainly doesn't mean he's bad,much less wherever the hell you'd rank him.You clearly legitimately have some sort of personal grudge against the guy.I'd seek medical help.


Thank you for being so level-headed :lol

Bryan being under Reigns as far as mic skills go it's your opinion, it doesn't make it valid. The same way my dislike for Reigns doesn't mean he's worse than Khali.

15,000 moves? :Jordan He don't need more moves, he needs to chain a match together. If you had read any of my older anti-Reigns posts you would know that the problem with his moves I have is that they are overused, don't have true flow in the match and he seems uncomfortable in actually working the match until he gets to his familiar sequence. Damn, even Wynter agrees 100% with this and she's among the biggest Reigns supporters around here fpalm

Reigns marks need to defend him because the other part of the Reigns circle-jerk overhypes the fuck out of his actual abilities and potential. It's exactly those fans that gave me such negative opinion on Reigns, because they keep going on and on how better Reigns is than the others and sh*t on guys that are truly talented, because they don't have "the looks of mega-star" and we all have to #DealWithIt fpalm

The immaturity and delusion in the Reigns camp is either too annoying or too fun :lol

If he improves, good for him but I don't see the huuuuge improvement everybody keeps going on and on, the only thing he has added to his abilities after I started watching him are two moves that are overspamming every match/segment he appears in. And those facial expressions he does when he talks fpalm

But since we're not going to have normal discussion, I'm going to seek some medical help because dealing with crazy marks is too much for my heart sometimes :faint:


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> Thank you for being so level-headed :lol
> 
> Bryan being under Reigns as far as mic skills go it's your opinion, it doesn't make it valid. The same way my dislike for Reigns doesn't mean he's worse than Khali.
> 
> 15,000 moves? :Jordan He don't need more moves, he needs to chain a match together. If you had read any of my older anti-Reigns posts you would know that the problem with his moves I have is that they are overused, don't have true flow in the match and he seems uncomfortable in actually working the match until he gets to his familiar sequence. Damn, even Wynter agrees 100% with this and she's among the biggest Reigns supporters around here fpalm
> 
> Reigns marks need to defend him because the other part of the Reigns circle-jerk overhypes the fuck out of his actual abilities and potential. It's exactly those fans that gave me such negative opinion on Reigns, because they keep going on and on how better Reigns is than the others and sh*t on guys that are truly talented, because they don't have "the looks of mega-star" and we all have to #DealWithIt fpalm
> 
> The immaturity and delusion in the Reigns camp is either too annoying or too fun :lol
> 
> If he improves, good for him but I don't see the huuuuge improvement everybody keeps going on and on, the only thing he has added to his abilities after I started watching him are two moves that are overspamming every match/segment he appears in. And those facial expressions he does when he talks fpalm
> 
> But since we're not going to have normal discussion, I'm going to seek some medical help because dealing with crazy marks is too much for my heart sometimes :faint:


Wow,just...wow









fpalm


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao Just because he's getting big pops right now does not mean he's outshining and outdoing everyone. You need to actually do something to outdo and outshine someone  Gonna tell me that Reigns outdoes and outshines Rollins' flying over the ring just by standing there and flipping his hair?
> 
> And as I said, Reigns at this point is just looks, no substance, while Rollins and Ambrose are getting chance to talk and become familiar with the crowds.
> 
> The only thing the crowds are familiar are with is Reigns' Superman punch/Apron dropkick/Spear :clap
> 
> Were there IWC smarks back in the 90s? :aries2
> 
> Seems like your markdom is clouding your judgement
> 
> And DANIEL BRYAN gets ungodly pops, Reings is nowhere in that league yet. But yeah, next The "GOAT" Rock :lol 4 years in development, 2 on the main roster while the Rock was already a legend by this time. And I don't even like Rocky :lol
> 
> How have I missed fighting with Reigns marks :banderas


:stuff:jordan2


----------



## Zarra

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> Thank you for being so level-headed :lol
> 
> Bryan being under Reigns as far as mic skills go it's your opinion, it doesn't make it valid. The same way my dislike for Reigns doesn't mean he's worse than Khali.
> 
> 15,000 moves? :Jordan He don't need more moves, he needs to chain a match together. If you had read any of my older anti-Reigns posts you would know that the problem with his moves I have is that they are overused, don't have true flow in the match and he seems uncomfortable in actually working the match until he gets to his familiar sequence. Damn, even Wynter agrees 100% with this and she's among the biggest Reigns supporters around here fpalm
> 
> Reigns marks need to defend him because the other part of the Reigns circle-jerk overhypes the fuck out of his actual abilities and potential. It's exactly those fans that gave me such negative opinion on Reigns, because they keep going on and on how better Reigns is than the others and sh*t on guys that are truly talented, because they don't have "the looks of mega-star" and we all have to #DealWithIt fpalm
> 
> The immaturity and delusion in the Reigns camp is either too annoying or too fun :lol
> 
> If he improves, good for him but I don't see the huuuuge improvement everybody keeps going on and on, the only thing he has added to his abilities after I started watching him are two moves that are overspamming every match/segment he appears in. And those facial expressions he does when he talks fpalm
> 
> But since we're not going to have normal discussion, I'm going to seek some medical help because dealing with crazy marks is too much for my heart sometimes :faint:


----------



## RabidCrow

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Roman Reigns still growing and growing increasingly as one of the most underrated wrestlers by the IWC in my eyes.


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



BrutalKaitlynSmark_ said:


> In your sig you tell Cena marks to suck your dick which I find convenient because truthfully you should be sucking your own dick, you're just about as big a Cena mark than anyone on this forum with all your rambling and bitching about him.
> 
> Reigns won't replace Cena. The only one realistically at the moment who can replace Cena is Daniel Bryan and he's gonna be out till Summerslam, aside from him no one else has what it takes to replace Cena at the current time.


I honestly could suck my own dick if I wanted I'm a black mandingo and you could only imagine the size of these badboy in my pants. But I ain't no gay dude and I got my wifey to do that for me while YOU cena fans jack off to your cena merch like my sig says.

And ofc I am gonna talk about Cena. THE MAN is practically the face of wrestling SADLY...... This is a forum where I people are welcome to rant on whatever when it comes to WWE etc. But enough of that...

One day your hero is gonna be gone and you'll cry yourself to sleep in that cena gear wiping the tears away. If you want you could donate it all to me cause I'll gladly wipe my ass with it to save money on buying toilet paper. But then again my asshole is to good for Cena merch's face on a T shirt to be touching it...


P.S. I'm not sorry if my sig offended you little cena fanboy lol!

Fuck John Cena fans over 18 you people are the ruination of wrestling


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Mazodus said:


> Apart from Del Rio and Sheamus.. (putting myself out here now)
> 
> The WWE has actually pushed the right stars in the last 5 years. Ziggler got his deserved push which was done well until the injury.
> Bray Wyatt and the Shield in recent times have been pushed extremely well.
> Bad News Barrett has been repackaged and is being pushed well after his first dismal attempt.
> CM Punk is another clear example of one of the best pushes we've seen. Himself and Swagger are the only 2 from ECW that made it, and look what Punk did.
> 
> It's not fair to say that WWE have fucked up every push for main event status, because apart from the 2 guys above and maybe Kozlov and Khali, they've done a good job in the last 5-10 years.


Wyatt and Barrett haven't been World Champions, Ziggler/Swagger didn't get anywhere and Punk got over organically.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its funny how he seemed to be the guy destined to be the biggest star from the Shield, seeing as even as a heel the fans were getting right behind him wrecking fools and spearing everyone. Now though he's being pushed too hard, too fast and its turning people away. I am actually impressed by that as honestly alot of the smarky neckbeard members of the IWC just come across as babbling nonsense and contradicting themselves as they hate on Cena then praise that same thing when Cesaro, Shield, Punk, etc. do it. But people do actually seem to be turning away from Romans Super push.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



RabidCrow said:


> Roman Reigns still growing and growing increasingly as one of the most underrated wrestlers by the IWC in my eyes.


The fact that you find him still growing shows that he's most likely NOT underrated by many. People don't rate him high because he simply isn't there yet.


----------



## Shady Chris

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Typical smark who knows nothing about pro wrestling. You're probably just upset because Reigns is more over with the crowd than your faves and he's the future of the company. Your opinion means nothing tbh.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> Thank you for being so level-headed :lol
> 
> Bryan being under Reigns as far as mic skills go it's your opinion, it doesn't make it valid. The same way my dislike for Reigns doesn't mean he's worse than Khali.
> 
> 15,000 moves? :Jordan He don't need more moves, he needs to chain a match together. If you had read any of my older anti-Reigns posts you would know that the problem with his moves I have is that they are overused, don't have true flow in the match and he seems uncomfortable in actually working the match until he gets to his familiar sequence. Damn, even Wynter agrees 100% with this and she's among the biggest Reigns supporters around here fpalm
> 
> Reigns marks need to defend him because the other part of the Reigns circle-jerk overhypes the fuck out of his actual abilities and potential. It's exactly those fans that gave me such negative opinion on Reigns, because they keep going on and on how better Reigns is than the others and sh*t on guys that are truly talented, because they don't have "the looks of mega-star" and we all have to #DealWithIt fpalm
> 
> The immaturity and delusion in the Reigns camp is either too annoying or too fun :lol
> 
> If he improves, good for him but I don't see the huuuuge improvement everybody keeps going on and on, the only thing he has added to his abilities after I started watching him are two moves that are overspamming every match/segment he appears in. And those facial expressions he does when he talks fpalm
> 
> But since we're not going to have normal discussion, I'm going to seek some medical help because dealing with crazy marks is too much for my heart sometimes :faint:


----------



## SummerSet

EvaMaryse said:


> Its funny how he seemed to be the guy destined to be the biggest star from the Shield, seeing as even as a heel the fans were getting right behind him wrecking fools and spearing everyone. Now though he's being pushed too hard, too fast and its turning people away. I am actually impressed by that as honestly alot of the smarky neckbeard members of the IWC just come across as babbling nonsense and contradicting themselves as they hate on Cena then praise that same thing when Cesaro, Shield, Punk, etc. do it. But people do actually seem to be turning away from Romans Super push.


:lol What are you talking about? Smarks have always hated Reigns.The same ones that hated him then hate him now.Nothings changed at all.He's still super over,the internet still hates him,and he still needs work.

P.S. What super push?


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

You're going to hate WM31 then, Reigns v Rock with Reigns winning :booklel


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



177 said:


> :stuff:jordan2





Zarra said:


>





NastyYaffa said:


>


Thanks for proving me right,sheep :ti

Let's all agree even though she made no actual points and just disagreed with everything he said! :cheer

Pathetic.The amount of butthurt over Reigns is insane fpalm


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> Thanks for proving me right,sheep :ti
> 
> Let's all agree even though she made no actual points and just disagreed with everything he said! :cheer
> 
> Pathetic.The amount of butthurt over Reigns is insane fpalm


I made no actual points...










My posts once again went over Reigns fan's head :lel


----------



## LoveHateWWE

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

As long as he doesn't become super Reigns I think he's fine. His push hasn't been over the top (at least not yet lol) he's only held the tag titles, hasn't beat any top guys alone, and just recently started getting mic time beyond, "believe that". He beat 3MB but that isn't too much of a stretch though because they're jobbers and faces get away with stuff like that all the time. I get why some are annoyed with him though. He definitely needs to expand his moveset and learn how to work a match a little better. You can only do a spear and superman punch so many times.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> I made no actual points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My posts once again went over Reigns fan's head :lel


I'll bet your the kind of person who makes fun of people who compare Reigns and Rock
and then calls Ambrose the next Stone Cold without a hint of irony :HA

brb,searching

Edit: Nevermind,just more Reigns.Weird though,you hate his guts yet mention him in literally almost all your posts :HA

Closet mark? :ti How sad


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



177 said:


> The fact that you find him still growing shows that he's most likely NOT underrated by many. People don't rate him high because he simply isn't there yet.


He is though. He's better than Cena or Batista were at this point of their careers right before their super-pushes. People just don't like him because he's the chosen one. Hell, people turned on Daniel freaking Bryan after the WWE got behind him. It's inevitable that whoever is getting a major push is going to get heavily scrutinized by the people on here. Reigns is going to be great but I doubt any of you is ever going to appreciate him.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



LoveHateWWE said:


> As long as he doesn't become *super Reigns* I think he's fine. His push hasn't been over the top (at least not yet lol) he's only held the tag titles, hasn't beat any top guys alone, and just recently started getting mic time beyond, "believe that". He beat 3MB but that isn't too much of a stretch though because they're jobbers and faces get away with stuff like that all the time. I get why some are annoyed with him though. He definitely needs to expand his moveset and learn how to work a match a little better. You can only do a spear and superman punch so many times.


Eliminated 4 wrestlers alone (at Survivor Series).Broke Kane s record. He beat Cm Punk clean at old school raw then Brock or Rock will put Reigns over at WM 31.
:cena5


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> I'll bet your the kind of person who makes fun of people who compare Reigns and Rock
> and then calls Ambrose the next Stone Cold without a hint of irony :HA
> 
> brb,searching


No need to search this deeply :lol

If you delude yourself Reigns is anywhere near Rock... Well, OK.

Ambrose is not the next Stone Cold, he's the next Pillman  :lol

I've compared Ambrose's character and mic work to Pillman, Piper, Roberts, Mankind, some say Raven. And it's not just me, a lot of people will say the same and actually use valid arguments why they have similarities.

Thus far I have not read anything valid why Reigns can be compared to the Rock.

But please tell me why they are similar


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



#Mark said:


> He is though. He's better than Cena or Batista were at this point of their careers right before their super-pushes. People just don't like him because he's the chosen one.* Hell, people turned on Daniel freaking Bryan after the WWE got behind him.* It's inevitable that whoever is getting a major push is going to get heavily scrutinized by the people on here. Reigns is going to be great but I doubt any of you is ever going to appreciate him.











WWE got behind Bryan :ti. If they were behind Bryan they wouldnt give him this storyline with Kane where Bryan was running like a coward. And at Night of Champions, Summerslam whenever he return , WWE are going to give him Kane again. Dayum WWE are behind Bryan indeed :vince2 :steph :hunter


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Jarsy1 said:


> WWE got behind Bryan :ti. If they were behind Bryan they wouldnt give him this storyline with Kane where Bryan was running like a coward. And at Night of Champions, Summerslam whenever he return , WWE are going to give him Kane again. Dayum WWE are behind Bryan indeed :vince2 :steph :hunter


WWE is definitely behind Bryan. Don't be stupid, man. He main evented Extreme Rules with KANE of all people OVER EVOLUTION. That should say something.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



#Mark said:


> He is though. He's better than Cena or Batista were at this point of their careers right before their super-pushes.


Um no he isn't. Reigns hasn't even proven to put on a decent singles match that's longer than 10 minutes which Cena AND Batista proved to be able to do way before their's. Also they were much more comfortable on the mic than Reigns by this time. 



#Mark said:


> *People just don't like him because he's the chosen one. Hell, people turned on Daniel freaking Bryan after the WWE got behind him.* It's inevitable that whoever is getting a major push is going to get heavily scrutinized by the people on here. Reigns is going to be great but I doubt any of you is ever going to appreciate him.


What? I rarely see any legit Bryan haters on here. Just because you see someone make a thread about why they don't like the guy doesn't mean people have turned on him. EVERY wrestler has at one time gotten a "_*INSERT WRESTLER*_ sucks and is overrated" thread. It's just bound to happen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

SummerSet said:


> :lol What are you talking about? Smarks have always hated Reigns.The same ones that hated him then hate him now.Nothings changed at all.He's still super over,the internet still hates him,and he still needs work.
> 
> P.S. What super push?


Not sure where you've been but yeah sure Reigns initially got the "meh he's just one of Rocks no talent cousins" reaction but once WWE started pushing him (conveniently enough, despite most smarks being somehow anti-WWE choices) the internet fell in love with the guy and have been praising him up till recently when he's been squashing everyone.


----------



## Wynter

The iwc has been against him some time before The Rumble, when fear of their favorites getting decimated in Roman's path to the top started to settle in :lol


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> No need to search this deeply :lol
> 
> If you delude yourself Reigns is anywhere near Rock... Well, OK.
> 
> Ambrose is not the next Stone Cold, he's the next Pillman  :lol
> 
> I've compared Ambrose's character and mic work to Pillman, Piper, Roberts, Mankind, some say Raven. And it's not just me, a lot of people will say the same and actually use valid arguments why they have similarities.
> 
> Thus far I have not read anything valid why Reigns can be compared to the Rock.
> 
> But please tell me why they are similar


Their charisma,mannerisms and crowd interaction,even the way they speak and act(out of kayfabe of course) are all very similar.
I don't like to compare wrestlers and most of the time don't(not even Rock and Reigns,I used that as an example because it's popular) but their likenesses are uncanny.I'm not comparing they're skills because like I said earlier Reigns needs work and The Rock is the greatest who ever lived(Sorry,Jarsy).Loudness could explain this better(albeit,harsher) but if that answers the question.And I'll assume you have the same reasons I had for Reigns/Rock for Piper/Pillman/Roberts/Ambrose?


----------



## LoveHateWWE

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Jarsy1 said:


> Eliminated 4 wrestlers alone (at Survivor Series).Broke Kane s record. He beat Cm Punk clean at old school raw then Brock or Rock will put Reigns over at WM 31.
> :cena5


That's not much though in 18 month time span and considering people have been talking about this push for over 6 months now and it's just starting to *really* happen. Beating Punk clean after Punk defeated the entire Shield isn't too bad in my eyes (even though Ambrose or Rollins would have been a better choice). The Rock or Brock thing is a rumor and hasn't even happened yet. He shouldn't have broke Kane's record but I didn't even know what the record was anyway until they mentioned it. People hate what Reigns will become which is understandable, but as of now it's not like he's been shoved down our throats. That would be 
:cena3


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Reigns can do more moves as shown in the video but WWE gonna be WWE and limit persons to a lot less than they're capable of.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

My god. More "I hate Roman." Threads fpalm

For a site that despises him so much,topics surely pop up about him a lot. Not even us marks bring him up as much as detractors do :no:

Freaking hell we get it already :lmao

Every couple days a new negative Roman topic comes up. It's just getting sad now.

A positive thread can be made about him and then here comes all the trolls and people who hate him. Like wth. You dislike him, but you make sure to be in every topic that mentions his name *scratches head* it really makes no sense. 

I swear, no one has to defend their guy more than Roman marks lol we don't go trolling in other threads, but everyone loves to come bash our favorite.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns can do more moves as shown in the video but WWE gonna be WWE and limit persons to a lot less than they're capable of.


You know having many moves do not make him a good wrestler.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Are you all sincerely considering a punch, a boot, and a clothesline as MOVES? smfh btw the other bitch didn't even bother answer to Nicole post, let's just ignore him/her.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



StuckInHell4-Life said:


> They both have tribal tattoos, they're related, it all adds up to "the next rock".


How does any of this add up to him being the next Rock?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



NastyYaffa said:


> You know having many moves do not make him a good wrestler.


No one said that. It's in response to people saying he has a limited move set. No, he has moves, but WWE doesn't let him use them.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I would not say overpushed by any stretch of the imagination he has been on our Tv's for a long time already.. They are just making sure he is still looking strong singles wise after the end of the Shield. The fact Rollins is in a awesome position and we are still getting a lot of Ambrose on the mic to makes me happy they are all getting something out of this rather than two being on the backburner while one rises.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> Their charisma,mannerisms and crowd interaction,even the way they speak and act(out of kayfabe of course) are all very similar.


*Charisma?* You mean that precious "IT" that is one of the most subjective reasons that anyone can put forth?

*Mannerisms?* I mean I guess they have the same mannerisms...they both punch and kick and walk around.:shrug

*Crowd interaction?* "Ifffff yeeaaaaaa smeeeellalalalalaaloowww.....what the Reigns...is cookin!!!!!"

*The way they speak?* I don't remember Rock mumbling his words and making weird out of place faces.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> Their charisma,mannerisms and crowd interaction,even the way they speak and act(out of kayfabe of course) are all very similar.
> I don't like to compare wrestlers and most of the time don't(not even Rock and Reigns,I used that as an example because it's popular) but their likenesses are uncanny.I'm not comparing they're skills because like I said earlier Reigns needs work and The Rock is
> the greatest who ever lived.Loudness could explain this better(albeit,harsher) but if that answers the question.And I'll assume you have the same reasons I had for Reigns/Rock for Piper/Pillman/Roberts/Ambrose?


Well, thank you for expressing your reasons (and I'm usually not fan of such comparisons) but I'd disagree with it. Reigns doesn't seem natural to me in what he does but hey I'm just Reigns hater, my opinion is immediately invalid :

Ambrose comes across as naturally crazy and sometimes makes you wonder if it's just the character he plays or if it's the man himself. The same way that no one ever understood if Pillman's "Loose Cannon" was just a work or extension of his real self. 

He seems unbalanced, crazed- the way he moves, the way he talks, the way his voice and intonation change when he tries to get something across. Most wrestlers lack connection between their mouth and body :lol but every word that leaves Ambrose's mouth is accented by his body language.

The way he wrestles, called by some people "girls hit harder" fpalm is in line with his persona, he's rabid and it's not about calculating how well he hits someone, it's about being overtaken by emotion and acting on it.

One great quote I found:


> As a wrestler, you’re never quite sure if Ambrose wants to win, or just tear your damn head off, and there’s something way more intimidating about a smaller dude who won’t quit and looks like he actually is going to murder you, than a bigger dude who is tough and just looks like he might kill you (Reigns).


Ambrose may be well familiar with swearing :lol but like Roberts he doesn't have to actually use such words, just his voice can get the message across. 

: At least half of my fellow AmBros can put this much better in words but alas, I had to try :





177 said:


> *Charisma?* You mean that precious "IT" that is one of the most subjective reasons that anyone can put forth?
> 
> *Mannerisms?* I mean I guess they have the same mannerisms...they both punch and kick and walk around.:shrug
> 
> *Crowd interaction?* "Ifffff yeeaaaaaa smeeeellalalalalaaloowww.....what the Reigns...is cookin!!!!!"
> 
> *The way they speak?* I don't remember Rock mumbling his words and making weird out of place faces.


:clap

"If you smell what the Reigns is cooking!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



WynterWarm12 said:


> No one said that. It's in response to people saying he has a limited move set. No, he has moves, but WWE doesn't let him use them.


...this doesn't make any sense. You're saying that it's a response to people claiming he has a limited moveset right? So why do you go on to claim they are wrong and say he actually DOES have a limited moveset? I don't get it, he's responding to people who were right? 

And btw, of course he has a limited moveset. WWE wants his moveset to stand out and be unique. The only problem is, it isn't unique at all. It's actually pretty horrible.



SummerSet said:


> Their charisma,mannerisms and crowd interaction,even the way they speak and act(out of kayfabe of course) are all very similar.
> I don't like to compare wrestlers and most of the time don't(not even Rock and Reigns,I used that as an example because it's popular) but their likenesses are uncanny.I'm not comparing they're skills because like I said earlier Reigns needs work and *The Rock is the greatest who ever lived*(Sorry,Jarsy).Loudness could explain this better(albeit,harsher) but if that answers the question.And I'll assume you have the same reasons I had for Reigns/Rock for Piper/Pillman/Roberts/Ambrose?


No he isn't.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> The iwc has been against him some time before The Rumble, when fear of their favorites getting decimated in Roman's path to the top started to settle in :lol


Especially since dirtsheets kept going on about some super push that 6 months later we're still like really what are you all on about :lol 

The guy has held one title so far and that's the tag team title. Not even an individual title. He broke a couple of records that most people don't remember until the commentators bring it up. Now he's in a MITB match that obviously Cena is going to win. Yeah that great big push right there  Now the better MITB match to be in is the one for the contract because if you win that then all eyes will be on you. After you lose the match for the titles you're not even next in line for a shot, the contract holder is.

Now compared to how many titles Del Rio and Sheamus got between them in the first 2 years with the company, I really don't know what super push people keep going on about. Oh look he won a few matches against some of the guys in the midcard, big whoop. El torito pinned Drew McIntyre. Now tell me which one is more of a travesty.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



177 said:


> *Charisma?* You mean that precious "IT" that is one of the most subjective reasons that anyone can put forth?
> 
> *Mannerisms?* I mean I guess they have the same mannerisms...they both punch and kick and walk around.:shrug
> 
> *Crowd interaction?* "Ifffff yeeaaaaaa smeeeellalalalalaaloowww.....what the Reigns...is cookin!!!!!"
> 
> *The way they speak?* I don't remember mumbling his words and making weird out of place faces.


Are you just trolling as this point?


BruceLeGorille said:


> Are you all sincerely considering a punch, a boot, and a clothesline as MOVES? smfh btw the other bitch didn't even bother answer to Nicole post, let's just ignore him/her.


What other bitch? I'm the only bitch arguing with her,and I'm a guy


TheGMofGods said:


> How does any of this add up to him being the next Rock?


Sarcasm


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

:lmao at the end of the day, our, the IWC, opinions don't mean dog shit.

The paying people who go to live events and cheer and chant his name? That's all WWE really cares about. There's a reason why they always bash us smarks. We are ridiculous sometimes :lol

Roman is getting over big time and I know it sucks for those begging for him to fail(which is beyond pathetic). "Waaaahh WWE needs to make more stars! Waaaah but I don't want you to push HIM." Jesus Christ.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> Well, thank you for expressing your reasons (and I'm usually not fan of such comparisons) but I'd disagree with it. Reigns doesn't seem natural to me in what he does but hey I'm just Reigns hater, my opinion is immediately invalid :
> 
> Ambrose comes across as naturally crazy and sometimes makes you wonder if it's just the character he plays or if it's the man himself. The same way that no one ever understood if Pillman's "Loose Cannon" was just a work or extension of his real self.
> 
> He seems unbalanced, crazed- the way he moves, the way he talks, the way his voice and intonation change when he tries to get something across. Most wrestlers lack connection between their mouth and body :lol but every word that leaves Ambrose's mouth is accented by his body language.
> 
> The way he wrestles, called by some people "girls hit harder" fpalm is in line with his persona, he's rabid and it's not about calculating how well he hits someone, it's about being overtaken by emotion and acting on it.
> 
> One great quote I found:
> 
> Ambrose may be well familiar with swearing :lol but like Roberts he doesn't have to actually use such words, just his voice can get the message across.
> 
> : At least half of my fellow AmBros can put this much better in words but alas, I had to try :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap
> 
> "If you smell what the Reigns is cooking!" :lmao :lmao


To be fair,Ambrose has way more experience playing his character do to how long he's been doing it and the drug thing definitely gives him the realism factor for the crazy guy persona


TheGMofGods said:


> ...this doesn't make any sense. You're saying that it's a response to people claiming he has a limited moveset right? So why do you go on to claim they are wrong and say he actually DOES have a limited moveset? I don't get it, he's responding to people who were right?
> 
> And btw, of course he has a limited moveset. WWE wants his moveset to stand out and be unique. The only problem is, it isn't unique at all. It's actually pretty horrible.
> 
> 
> *
> No he isn't.*


Yeah,he is.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *:lmao at the end of the day, our, the IWC, opinions don't mean dog shit.
> 
> The paying people who go to live events and cheer and chant his name? That's all WWE really cares about.* There's a reason why they always bash us smarks. We are ridiculous sometimes :lol
> 
> Roman is getting over big time and I know it sucks for those begging for him to fail(which is beyond pathetic). "Waaaahh WWE needs to make more stars! Waaaah but I don't want you to push HIM." Jesus Christ.


Yea you know because NONE of us in the "IWC" ever go to WWE events and actually pay for a ticket...


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao at the end of the day, our, the IWC, opinions don't mean dog shit.
> 
> The paying people who go to live events and cheer and chant his name? That's all WWE really cares about. There's a reason why they always bash us smarks. We are ridiculous sometimes :lol
> 
> Roman is getting over big time and I know it sucks for those begging for him to fail(which is beyond pathetic). "Waaaahh WWE needs to make more stars! Waaaah but I don't want you to push HIM." Jesus Christ.


:lol This actually just gave me enough motivation to just leave this thread and let these guys whine.Thanks (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao at the end of the day, our, the IWC, opinions don't mean dog shit.
> 
> The paying people who go to live events and cheer and chant his name? That's all WWE really cares about. There's a reason why they always bash us smarks. We are ridiculous sometimes :lol
> 
> Roman is getting over big time and I know it sucks for those begging for him to fail(which is beyond pathetic). "Waaaahh WWE needs to make more stars! Waaaah but I don't want you to push HIM." Jesus Christ.


Exactly. WWE listens to who gives them money. The end. Sometimes they're a bit stubborn about it like in the case of Del Rio but hey can't say that they didn't try with him.

Yup let's bitch about how WWE needs to make new stars but when they do make new stars and they aren't their favorites, it's I hope he fails. Really? 

There got certain Reigns haters that stay trashing him in every thread that mention his name while hardly posting in their favourites thread and then complaining that people don't support their favourite enough but yet they spend all of their energy complaining about a guy they don't like and don't see the damn irony in it :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Something to lighten up the mood 



> “He’s not all power. He’s not all beauty and hair.” - Dean Ambrose, SD 14/01/03


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



skyman101 said:


> There would be nothing wrong with Reigns being pushed if he actually had a character, personality and distinctive traits. Right now he's apparently just some 'badass'. There's nothing interesting about that. Too generic.


People in general like badasses. 
I don't mind Reigns but I would like to see him bust out more moves that he's capable of(suplexes, sidewalk slams, etc) but as always WWE waters down talent.


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. WWE listens to who gives them money. The end. Sometimes they're a bit stubborn about it like in the case of Del Rio but hey can't say that they didn't try with him.
> 
> Yup let's bitch about how WWE needs to make new stars but when they do make new stars and they aren't their favorites, it's I hope he fails. Really?
> 
> There got certain Reigns haters that stay trashing him in every thread that mention his name while hardly posting in their favourites thread and then complaining that people don't support their favourite enough but yet they spend all of their energy complaining about a guy they don't like and don't see the damn irony in it :lol


This.


177 said:


> Yea you know because NONE of us in the "IWC" ever go to WWE events and actually pay for a ticket...


Still a massive minority :lol


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

the crowd reactions may force WWE's hand here. His reactions are building stronger and stronger. How long do you want WWE to wait to pull the trigger on something be with Reigns as a singles guy. Now keep in mind it doesn't have to be WWE World Championship his first big pay per view one on one match, his first singles title win. The fans are with Roman right now WWE has to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> Still a massive minority :lol


First the IWC, then the casuals 

:draper2


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



177 said:


> Yea you know because NONE of us in the "IWC" ever go to WWE events and actually pay for a ticket...


Well, obviously it's not enough of you Roman haters going or your boos would be heard more over the cheers unk2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Jarsy1 said:


> WWE got behind Bryan :ti. If they were behind Bryan they wouldnt give him this storyline with Kane where Bryan was running like a coward. And at Night of Champions, Summerslam whenever he return , WWE are going to give him Kane again. Dayum WWE are behind Bryan indeed :vince2 :steph :hunter


So Main Eventing Mania, having all of Evolution job to him in one night, getting to be in the Main storyline for a year, all this and the WWE doesn't support him? Smarks are crazy. The Kane feud was because everyone was busy; Cena was midcarding (like everyone wanted, but they still complained), Evolution were out of the title picture, Punk got sand in his vagina and left. Kane was the only option really left. Working with a veteran performer and future HOFer like Kane is not a bad thing.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns can do more moves as shown in the video but WWE gonna be WWE and limit persons to a lot less than they're capable of.


This argument comes up quite often for a lot of guys but I really dont think its the case. Simple fact is you cant go out there every week and bust out every single move you know that'd just be stupid. You need to save some moves for big matches or simply pace yourself. Especially when it comes to Main Eventers, when you reach that level; slow down, those moves like Bryans diving headbutt which would jack up his neck everytime he hits it (wonder why he needed neck surgery...) can be cut out of your moveset.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I just want a feature where Roman stands out? 


Mic: NO

Matches: NO

Look:...have you seen how Seth and Dean are? 

Character: he has no character

Charisma:?

Many people compare Roman with Bray, but Bray stands out on the mic and character

The only thing that Roman stands out is the time WWE spends protect him.

I never complain about any push, but Roman push is so forced

What happened on Smackdown is "natural"?
In a match with the contestants for the title, he has 2 minutes and "defeated" all heels

He must be the guy who spends less time in the ring and always wins
And you guys complain about John Cena


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> This.
> 
> Still a massive minority :lol


Yea that "minority"? Let's overlook them. Even though coincidentally our two biggest stars in the last 5 years have been Daniel Bryan and CM Punk! Them smarks don't know what they're talking about!



WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, obviously it's not enough of you Roman haters going or your boos would be heard more over the cheers unk2


Um they just started his push. If they keep pushing him the way they do before the guy is ready, believe me the boos will come.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



177 said:


> Um they just started his push. If they keep pushing him the way they do before the guy is ready, believe me the boos will come.


See, now we can agree on that. I don't want Roman to be pushed to the top too fast. I'd rather him have a slow build over a length of time. I see no benefits in hot shotting, because like you said, he isn't ready.

And hallelujah, someone who agrees his push is just NOW really starting :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



WynterWarm12 said:


> See, now we can agree on that. I don't want Roman to be pushed to the top too fast. I'd rather him have a slow build over a length of time. I see no benefits in hot shotting, because like you said, he isn't ready.
> 
> And hallelujah, someone who agrees his push is just NOW really starting :lol


But they will do that? 
WWE has no patience and force thing


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I just want a feature where Roman stands out?
> 
> 
> Mic: NO
> 
> Matches: NO
> 
> Look:...have you seen how Seth and Dean are?
> 
> Character: he has no character
> 
> Charisma:?
> 
> Many people compare Roman with Bray, but Bray stands out on the mic and character
> 
> The only thing that Roman stands out is the time WWE spends protect him.
> 
> I never complain about any push, but Roman push is so forced


fpalm How is anyone supposed to take _anything_ you say seriously? I've lurked,I've seen you and everything you post is a shot at Reigns.Literally everything.It's retarded.Go away,you'll contribute nothing of value.At least most Reigns hate marks are rational.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SóniaPortugal said:


> But they will do that?
> WWE has no patience and force thing


I'd god damn hope so :lol Roman's been here for two years and they haven't given him a singles title yet. I would like to think they recognize he isn't ready for such a push(more so the WHC than anything. A good IC title run wouldn't hurt) They might let him shine here and there(Rumble, Survivor Series, Battle Royale), but they will ultimately keep his push gradual.

You saw what they did with the likes of Del Rio and Sheamus. They were given the whole world in basically one year. And the crowd couldn't give fuck all for Del Rio, yet WWE still didn't care and pushed him down everyone's throats. So I assume if WWE _truly _wanted to push Roman to the moon, they would have done so already.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SummerSet said:


> fpalm How is anyone supposed to take _anything_ you say seriously? I've lurked,I've seen you and everything you post is a shot at Reigns.Literally everything.It's retarded.Go away,you'll contribute nothing of value.At least most Reigns hate marks are rational.


We are talking about Roman push, you want me to talk about the weather?
This is my opinion 
You want me to write things that I do not believe to be considered not "retarded"?


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



WynterWarm12 said:


> See, now we can agree on that. I don't want Roman to be pushed to the top too fast. I'd rather him have a slow build over a length of time. I see no benefits in hot shotting, because like you said, he isn't ready.
> 
> And hallelujah, someone who agrees his push is just NOW really starting :lol


That's what everyone says..That he needs a slow build to because he is not ready for the main event..

But the push that he recieves since Survivor Series is huge... He was taking wins and breaking records here and there.. 

The problem for guys like Reigns is that the crowd sees the bullshit eventually.. Reigns is like the Bobby Lashley of 2014.. Has the look the crowd is hot for him but if they expose him with the push is destined to fail..

And this is not something that i came up with is what the history of wrestling has shown us time after time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

He's just a golden boy! GOLDEN BOY! he's not a boy toy! GOLDEN BOY! 

PHOONE


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Roman fans need to understand that not everyone will like him
And learn to deal with that


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



JamesK said:


> That's what everyone says..That he needs a slow build to because he is not ready for the main event..
> 
> But the push that he recieves since Survivor Series is huge... He was taking wins and breaking records here and there..
> 
> The problem for guys like Reigns is that the crowd sees the bullshit eventually.. Reigns is like the Bobby Lashley of 2014.. Has the look the crowd is hot for him but if they expose him with the push is destined to fail..
> 
> And this is not something that i came up with is what the history of wrestling has shown us time after time.



Records not even WWE brings up anymore. Like I said, they give Roman moments to shine and that's it. I don't see them handing Roman all the singles titles ala a Sheamus and Del Rio. WWE knows they can't push and market all talents the same way. With Roman, they had to give him instances of domination, because he isn't as skilled or experienced as his counterparts, Dean and Seth (over 15 years of experience would do that :lol) 

All they have to do is send Seth out in the ring, have him do a crazy spot and bump and the crowd is all for him.

Or have Dean go out there and cut an amazing promo and showcase his perfected unhinged character while presenting him as a sympathetic Face, and people will draw to him.

Roman? He has to be meticulously pushed until he can fulfill the potential they see in him. He's an investment; someone they hope will profit them in the future. 

I'm just gong to stop. Because if history on this site has proven anything; nothing I say will change an anti-Roman person's mind :lol


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I don't want to start hating on him because he was part of my favorite stable ever, i loved The Shield and i respect everything they did, but he's becoming a fucking superhero. He's joining the club of Sheamus and Cena and there's no way i will support another superman in WWE.


----------



## Zarra

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

If the super push continue and WWE keep forcing it,when obviously Reigns is green as the damn grass in front of my house, I give it 6 months-Roman is going to be booed out of the building. Mark my words,the push is gonna fail big time, I almost feel bad for the guy.


----------



## deathsonedesire

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

The fact that, in a 30 minute tag match, he spent like 26 of those minutes on the apron and then when tagged in did the same couple of moves that we've only ever seen him do makes me think that...well...he's not exactly ready for this huge push...


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SóniaPortugal said:


> But they will do that?
> WWE has no patience and force thing


This.



JamesK said:


> That's what everyone says..That he needs a slow build to because he is not ready for the main event..
> 
> But the push that he recieves since Survivor Series is huge... He was taking wins and breaking records here and there..
> 
> The problem for guys like Reigns is that the crowd sees the bullshit eventually.. Reigns is like the Bobby Lashley of 2014.. Has the look the crowd is hot for him but if they expose him with the push is destined to fail..
> 
> And this is not something that i came up with is what the history of wrestling has shown us time after time.


And this.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

They need to put the brakes on this push a bit, it's going to damn fast and will not translate well to the fans 6 months from now. It's not fair to Roman and this will only set him up to failure or longterm hate.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



RKO361 said:


> They need to put the brakes on this push a bit, it's going to damn fast and will not translate well to the fans 6 months from now. It's not fair to Roman and this will only set him up to failure or longterm hate.


Hey man Vince can't help it. Vince wants em big and wants em now!:vince2


----------



## MEMS

So Reigns will continue to come through the crowd? Why????


----------



## Wynter

MEMS said:


> So Reigns will continue to come through the crowd? Why????


WWE is kind of still keeping him attached to his Shield identity. I don't know if they will give him a fresh new look and theme soon, but that seems to be his thing right now.

I'd hope they start easing him away from the Shield look/role like they're doing for Dean and Seth. I would love for Roman to be in a more natural gimmick and given a chance to try something new.

It would be a shame if he was kept confined in the Shield image.


----------



## LigerJ81

Since WWE release his theme yesterday, I decided to make this. 

But for some reason it still feels like he uncomfortable on the mic when he in the ring. When he does backstage promo, he does pretty well.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Man these new titantrons for the three Shield guys make me sad. So lazily done and similar to each other. Back in the day everyone had such cool titantrons.























Just compare these to the present ones. Sad really. Fans on YT could have made better titantrons.


----------



## Wynter

LigerJ81 said:


> Since his WWE release his theme yesterday, I decided to make this.
> 
> But for some reason it still feels like he uncomfortable on the mic when he in the ring. When he does backstage promo, he does pretty well.


The problem is, it seems like he has a lot more freedom in his backstage segments. Yes, he's still portrays a bad ass, but he's also very relaxed, funny and a bit cocky. But when they make him go out live, you can tell it's over scripted and he's trying too hard to fit a character that isn't natural to him.

This whole "put on a bad ass voice" and try to be intimidating just doesn't work for him. His presence alone does the talking for him. He doesn't have to try that hard. The moment they take the restraints off him, get rid of this Goldber-esque fantasy, he will really shine and progress.

Oh and (Y) for the custom made titantron. I can't stand how low budget the WWE made ones look for the boys. I swear I could make one better :lol It's like they just discovered Windows Video Maker or something :no:


@Raven. I totally agree. Back in the day, they had some sick ass titatrons. Everything feels so lazy now. Maybe they should hire Delbusto to do them because he's pretty damn great at choosing the right clips and editing


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Man these new titantrons for the three Shield guys make me sad. So lazily done and similar to each other. Back in the day everyone had such cool titantrons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just compare these to the present ones. Sad really. Fans on YT could have made better titantrons.


That's really a shame yeah, their titantron are fucking awful i agree. They can make kickass promo match before a ppv but they cannot make a fucking decent titantron smh.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I just want a feature where Roman stands out?
> 
> 
> Mic: NO
> 
> Matches: NO
> 
> Look:...have you seen how Seth and Dean are?
> 
> Character: he has no character
> 
> Charisma:?
> 
> Many people compare Roman with Bray, but Bray stands out on the mic and character
> 
> The only thing that Roman stands out is the time WWE spends protect him.
> 
> I never complain about any push, but Roman push is so forced
> 
> What happened on Smackdown is "natural"?
> In a match with the contestants for the title, he has 2 minutes and "defeated" all heels
> 
> He must be the guy who spends less time in the ring and always wins
> And you guys complain about John Cena


Roman stands out in everything. When he takes the mic people listen. When he's in the ring people anticiapate. Looks here is where he's best. You seriously said look at the other two? I hate doing this because I try to discuss Reigns without comparing to the other two but I have to here you actually tried to us a dude you looked the same size as Kofi Kingston and a dude who looks like a Grease reject to compare to a dude who looks like Conan The Barbarian you must be joking. We get Sonia you don't like Roman but lets not be ridiculous.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



177 said:


> Hey man Vince can't help it. Vince wants em big and wants em now!:vince2


That can't be true according to some here he ain't even that big


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tbp82 said:


> That can't be true according to some here he ain't even that big


And according to some others he's probably bigger than Orton


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tbp82 said:


> *Roman stands out in everything*. When he takes the mic people listen. When he's in the ring people anticiapate. Looks here is where he's best. You seriously said look at the other two? I hate doing this because I try to discuss Reigns without comparing to the other two but I have to here you actually tried to us a dude you looked the same size as Kofi Kingston and a dude who looks like a Grease reject to compare to a dude who looks like Conan The Barbarian you must be joking. We get Sonia you don't like Roman but lets not be ridiculous.


Roman does what??

:ti :maury :Jordan :HA

Let's face it. The list of things that Reigns stands out begins and ends with looks.. That's it.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

LOL... "_He's just a golden boy._" :lmao 



Spoiler:  










 :banderas


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tducey said:


> Yeah, they should have developed him a bit more. Instead they've said this guy is the next big thing and ran with it. At least with Cena he had a great character before he became the #1 guy.


Cena didn't have no great character..lol. and the fans always loved Eddie more than Cena at his hottest. From day one. Cena only exists because Lesnar quit at 27...Lesnar was the new made guy that Rock put over clean. Cena was all they had left. Basically he's s ho the WWE settled for after Rock conquered pro wrestling by 29 and Lesnar leaving them for a football dream.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Cue the inevitable "Is Roman Reigns the Oscar De La Hoya of WWE?" thread.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



JamesK said:


> Roman does what??
> 
> :ti :maury :Jordan :HA
> 
> Let's face it. The list of things that Reigns stands out begins and ends with looks.. That's it.


I think were stating on two different things here. When I state stand out on mic I mean when he talks people listen. When I state stand out in ring I mean when he's in the ring people anticipate his moves. I think you're stating on what you perceive as a lack of quality in his mic work and matches.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tbp82 said:


> I think were stating on two different things here. When I state stand out on mic I mean when he talks people listen. When I state stand out in ring I mean when he's in the ring people anticipate his moves. I think you're stating on what you perceive as a lack of quality in his mic work and matches.


Fair enough let's break that down...

People listen to what he has to say because they booked him in a way that he rarely speaks.. When he does speak he cuts a small promo.

As for the ring now. People anticipate his moves because he is a hot tag wrestler who will do rightaway all his signature impact moves.. Of course the people will be excited for that.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

All of you better prepare for the ReigNation.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



JamesK said:


> Fair enough let's break that down...
> 
> People listen to what he has to say because they booked him in a way that he rarely speaks.. When he does speak he cuts a small promo.
> 
> As for the ring now. People anticipate his moves because he is a hot tag wrestler who will do rightaway all his signature impact moves.. Of course the people will be excited for that.


:clap

Have Ambrose talk for five minutes and then give Reigns the mic to say "Believe That" 

Have Ambrose and Rollins build-up the match and make people want to see their opponents getting their asses kicked (or Ambrose and Rollins making people invest in the match so that they'll cheer Reigns when he tags in) and then bring in the guy who is going to spear them 



Lou_Skunt said:


> All of you better prepare for the ReigNation.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Cult0fPersonality said:


> Seriously Reigns is being pushed too hard,, making him look like he's undefeatboe. In Smackdown last week, he single-handedly beat 3MB, and now he beat 4 of the top superstars all by himself(ADR,Wyatt,Orton,Cesaro) all by himself, with just a little help from sheamus. Seriously he isn't that good, like Cena, only know a few moves.


He is John Cena 2.0. In 5 years people will be complaining about Reigns just like they complain about Cena but the worse part is Reigns isn't as good in the ring or on the mic as Cena is so its going to be even worse.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I like Reigns personally, but the push is way too much. WWE is using him to generate a quick rush to wake up fans.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> :clap
> 
> Have Ambrose talk for five minutes and then give Reigns the mic to say "Believe That"
> 
> Have Ambrose and Rollins build-up the match and make people want to see their opponents getting their asses kicked (or Ambrose and Rollins making people invest in the match so that they'll cheer Reigns when he tags in) and then bring in the guy who is going to spear them
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


How was Dean and Seth being the set up men for Roman Reigns a bad thing. The Point Guard brings the ball up the court and throws the alley-oop for the Power Forward to get the big slam! Guess who gets the sportscenter highlight that night? But that doesn't matter because it's still two points to help the team win.


----------



## AJrama

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I don't see the crowd turning on him. When the crowd turned on Cena, it was because he was facing and beating veteran crowd favorites like RVD, and it built from there. Now there's no one the crowd cares about enough except maybe Bryan. So just keep him away from Bryan for a while and he'll be ok. And put him in a program against Cena as soon as possible, we see how much the crowd's hate for Cena helped elevate Wyatt when he got his first chant for him by attacking Cena, Reings could profit off of that too.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tbp82 said:


> How was Dean and Seth being the set up men for Roman Reigns a bad thing. The Point Guard brings the ball up the court and throws the alley-oop for the Power Forward to get the big slam! Guess who gets the sportscenter highlight that night? But that doesn't matter because it's still two points to help the team win.


I had no idea what you just wrote :side: but my point was that he was the hot tag wrestler, of course he'll be the most anticipated guy in a match.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



Nicole Queen said:


> I had no idea what you just wrote :side: but my point was that he was the hot tag wrestler, of course he'll be the most anticipated guy in a match.


basketball comparison. Not a basketball fan.


----------



## RealManRegal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I like Reigns, but I do worry they're going to blow his push and end up turning fans against him.

This is just a symptom of the WWE half-assing everything apart from the main event scene; which means that when someone like Reigns gets over then that's the only place they have to put him. If they actually had a well developed mid-card then they could build him properly, the way they used to.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tbp82 said:


> Roman stands out in everything. When he takes the mic people listen. When he's in the ring people anticiapate. Looks here is where he's best. You seriously said look at the other two? I hate doing this because I try to discuss Reigns without comparing to the other two but I have to here you actually tried to us a dude you looked the same size as Kofi Kingston and a dude who looks like a Grease reject to compare to a dude who looks like Conan The Barbarian you must be joking. We get Sonia you don't like Roman but lets not be ridiculous.


"a dude you looked the same size as Kofi Kingston"









"a dude who looks like a Grease"









"a dude who looks like Conan The Barbarian"....When he did not take off his shirt, as proved in the last time he took off his shirt.

With respect to the look Seth and Dean gain some points to Roman

PS: these Dean pictures has caused hilarious reactions on twitter and tumblr


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> Just a token to help Midnight out:


Thanks Tambrose, you made my morning 

And I also agree with you guys about the trinitron themes. I absolutely LOVED edges theme. Great to see it again. Now the themes hardly even catch my eye

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SóniaPortugal said:


> "a dude you looked the same size as Kofi Kingston"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a dude who looks like a Grease"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a dude who looks like Conan The Barbarian"....When he did not take off his shirt, as proved in the last time he took off his shirt.
> 
> With respect to the look Seth and Dean gain some points to Roman
> 
> PS: these Dean pictures has caused hilarious reactions on twitter and tumblr


Gotta disagree the latex little guy and fake deuce and domino aren't even close to Reigns in the looks department that comparison is a joke but its just my opinion.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tbp82 said:


> Gotta disagree the latex little guy and fake deuce and domino aren't even close to Reigns in the looks department that comparison is a joke but its just my opinion.


Exactly is your opinion

Mine is that Roman is HOT.
Dean besides of be HOT has "something"
Seth is HOT and is starting to have this "something"

The same happens with Orton and Cena, Cena has "something", and Orton does not always have that "something"

This topic is so subjective, differs from person to person

And a GIF for everyone to be happy


----------



## gamegenie

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

So :shrug

3MB is shit.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Exactly is your opinion
> 
> Mine is that Roman is HOT.
> Dean besides of be HOT has "something"
> Seth is HOT and is starting to have this "something"
> 
> The same happens with Orton and Cena, Cena has "something", and Orton does not always have that "something"
> 
> This topic is so subjective, differs from person to person
> 
> And a GIF for everyone to be happy


If you could please tell Dean The Fonz wants his look back.....monday tuesday happy days.........Back on topic whatd you think about that reaction Roman got on smackdown crowd went HAM when he got tagged in.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

Sorry for discussion about The Look 
I know most people here are men (straight) who do not want the look


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tbp82 said:


> If you could please tell Dean The Fonz wants his look back.....monday tuesday happy days.........Back on topic whatd you think about that reaction Roman got on smackdown crowd went HAM when he got tagged in.


All very well constructed and programmed by WWE.
So far his reactions were 80% WWE, and 20% Roman talent
But WWE can not do this forever, so Roman has to evolve.
Will he have time?


I was happier with Seth and Dean because such reactions were made by Seth, Dean and WWE
Seth and Dean reactions were 60% mare by Seth/Dean ​​and 40% made by WWE


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Exactly is your opinion
> 
> Mine is that Roman is HOT.
> Dean besides of be HOT has "something"
> Seth is HOT and is starting to have this "something"
> 
> The same happens with Orton and Cena, Cena has "something", and Orton does not always have that "something"
> 
> This topic is so subjective, differs from person to person
> 
> And a GIF for everyone to be happy





SóniaPortugal said:


> All very well constructed and programmed by WWE.
> So far his reactions were 80% WWE, and 20% Roman talent
> But WWE can not do this forever, so Roman has to evolve.
> Will he have time?
> 
> 
> I was happier with Seth and Dean because such reactions were made by Seth, Dean and WWE
> Seth and Dean reactions were 60% mare by Seth/Dean ​​and 40% made by WWE


Sonia Math all reactions are not created equal.  that's cute love it disagree with it but love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*

I see some Roman fans dont want to concede he has been getting a Superman push. If he does win the titles without having a signature singles match or a defining promo, would you admit that this is indeed a mega push for him? It seems readily apparent he is getting pushed hard, so I was just surprised that some dont see it that way.


----------



## Wynter

If anyone is winning the titles it's a heel or Cena. Roman Reigns is there simply to have a great showing and up the ante in his feud with Randy...I thought that fairly obvious.

WWE needs a transitional champion, Cesaro/Bray/Cena, to face Lesnar or Bryan at Summerslam.

My money is more on Bray and Cena since Cesaro isn't as over as he used to be and Cena is always a safe choice. Unless they put it on Cesaro just for the Brock program.

But anywho, Roman isn't winning the damn titles. And if you go by dirtsheets(since so many of you started to hate Roman based on the reports. Cause you know, he was going to be pushed as a singles star almost every month since Survivor Series lol) they are setting him up for the WHC win at WrestleMania.


----------



## Naka Moora

WynterWarm12 said:


> If anyone is winning the titles it's a heel or Cena. Roman Reigns is there simply to have a great showing and up the ante in his feud with Randy...I thought that fairly obvious.
> 
> WWE needs a transitional champion, Cesaro/Bray/Cena, to face Lesnar or Bryan at Summerslam.
> 
> My money is more on Bray and Cena since Cesaro isn't as over as he used to be and Cena is always a safe choice. Unless they put it on Cesaro just for the Brock program.
> 
> But anywho, Roman isn't winning the damn titles. And if you go by dirtsheets(since so many of you started to hate Roman based on the reports. Cause you know, he was going to be pushed as a singles star almost every month since Survivor Series lol) they are setting him up for the WHC win at WrestleMania.


Yup, I doubt Reigns will win the title too. His win will come at a Wrestlemania IMO. I'm excited though, I personally think that Wyatt or Cesaro is walking out as the champion.


----------



## southrnbygrace

Roman is the only reason I'm still watching this horrible product and even I know he's being pushed too far too soon. In the two years he's been in WWE he has improved greatly and I expect him to continue to do so, *IF* they will take the pressure off him and allow him to _gradually_ work his way through learning the ropes. His in-ring work is good and on it's way to being great. His mic work needs alot of help. BUT when I go back and watch his mic work in NXT and FCW, he wasn't that bad. I loved his mic work when he was The Thoroughbred, Roman Reigns (or however they labeled it). He has the whole package...charisma, looks, and talent...but I'm afraid the WWE is pushing him too far too quickly and in the end, it's going to hurt more than help him. 

And I do NOT want him to win Money in the Bank. I repeat, I do NOT want him to win. It's too soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Reigns wins and beats Brock at Summerslam. This would shock the hell out of me but it would prove that Vince is going senile. I still can see Reigns winning and dropping it to Seth either at the end of MITB or at the ppv in July.


----------



## Wynter

IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns wins and beats Brock at Summerslam. This would shock the hell out of me but it would prove that Vince is going senile. I still can see Reigns winning and dropping it to Seth either at the end of MITB or at the ppv in July.


I honestly hate Brock beating the streak, only because now I don't like the idea of anyone getting a win over him. And now it's just like, Brock would be nearly useless if he's just going to run through talents because they need to maintain the aura of beating the streak.

I'm a Bryan mark, but I still would be mad if he got a win over Brock, let alone Roman :lol It's like, "This dude ended the Streak! He should be untouchable for while." 

Idk, it just would be weird to see Brock get defeated months after he conquered the streak, you know? That's a big freaking deal :lol

Someone else made a scenario of Roman actually winning the titles while Seth wins MITB briefcase. Seth will then cash in on Roman on the same night and win the belts.

That...just seems messy...which means there's a chance WWE would do some shit like that lol And it would suck if Seth's first reign was a transitional one. But hey, WWE might be able to make it work and it will give him momentum. 

And Bryan vs Seth couldn't hurt :mark:

But all I know, I don't want Roman with the titles this soon. There's really no reason for him to win and I'd rather him gain it at the right time and after lengthy journey to the top 

EDIT: I'm rooting for Bray :mark: Cesaro should have been in the match for the briefcase imo.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



tbp82 said:


> Sonia Math all reactions are not created equal.  that's cute love it disagree with it but love it


Ok
I think WWE can create reactions 
WWE is saying that we should like Roman, the crowd will like in the beginning, but then get tired quickly.

The Shield of the best and most popular group 

Break up 

Ambrose = change the music, change the clothes 
Seth = change the music, change the clothes 
Roman = nothing changes 

People associate Roman to The Shield, because he kept everything from The Shield.
In the first few weeks this will be normal. 
We'll see in two - three months, where The Shield memory will fade.

I will not discuss this further because this was changed to Roman thread 
And I do not want to upset people with this, I think they come to this thread to see good things of Roman


----------



## LigerJ81

IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns wins and beats Brock at Summerslam. This would shock the hell out of me but it would prove that Vince is going senile. I still can see Reigns winning and dropping it to Seth either at the end of MITB or at the ppv in July.


I really don't see Reigns winning at MiTB, but this is Vince Kennedy McMahon we talking about :vince$
I want them to do a program thats basically building him up from Summerslam to Mania, give him the IC or US title for while during this period.


----------



## Wynter

LigerJ81 said:


> I really don't see Reigns winning at MiTB, but this is Vince Kennedy McMahon we talking about :vince$
> *I want them to do a program thats basically building him up from Summerslam to Mania, give him the IC or US title for while during this period.*


Eeeee-xactly :clap

And if Roman still isn't ready by WrestleMania, tough shit. Don't pull the trigger until it's the right time. There's plenty of other talents on the roster they can focus on too.

And I don't see how Roman winning MITB equals money in Vince's eyes. Roman isn't a draw. He's over and Shield may have been bit of a draw, but on his own? Hah! lol

Roman still needs time to solidify himself before they put that much pressure and responsibility on his shoulders. 

It must suck to be under all this scrutiny by fans and WWE. Roman will never progress fast enough under these overly high expectations and the time limit given :no:


----------



## Janellie

Sooo Reigns thus far does not seem that bothered by Seth backstabbing him and more wanting to win the title and getting his hands on Randy :/ not sure how I feel about this


----------



## Wynter

Janellie said:


> Sooo Reigns thus far does not seem that bothered by Seth backstabbing him and more wanting to win the title and getting his hands on Randy :/ not sure how I feel about this


I explained this in the Shield thread. I'm too lazy to rewrite what I put 

Oh, and don't mind the condescending tone. I was arguing when I wrote this :lmao



> WWE has basically split this off into two major feuds at the moment: Roman vs Triple H/Randy and Dean vs Seth. The storylines probably won't intercept again until Randy vs Roman is established and we get a tag match or two out of this to bring everything back into a cohesive storyline.
> 
> And somehow, Roman's promos must have been blocked out by some of you, because you managed to miss Roman coming more heavily for Triple H and Randy from the jump. Yes, Roman's pissed at Seth, but it's more in his character to want to go to what he perceives as the root of all the problems/betrayal: the boss Triple H. And he's going to take out his precious Randy Orton while he's at it.
> 
> Roman wants to cut the head off the snake; take out the master controlling the puppets.
> 
> Roman truly can't fathom Seth betraying them on his own accord. He kind of blames Triple H the most. He took his brother away from him and he's pissed.
> 
> Dean is much more impulsive and emotionally driven. He doesn't take betrayal even the slightest lightly and will want to hurt the very source that dished the hurt on him: Seth.
> 
> Even when Seth walked out on them during the Wyatts vs Shield match, the SD after, Dean was waaay more upset. Roman may have been too, but he was much more quicker to forgive Seth. It took Dean and Seth having to get physical before they were able to move on. And even then, when Dean laid hands on Seth, Roman pushed him for it.
> 
> Same thing here. Seth and Dean being the ones to be the most physical with each other after the betrayal. It's consistent to the characters.
> 
> Roman and Dean are two vastly different people with different views on how to handle a situation. And good, it keeps them as individuals and builds them separately despite sharing the same storyline.


----------



## Shenroe

Yeah it's that simple really, he directed all his spew towards Randy and HHH from day 1. I'm not even conviced him and Seth will feud directly. They are all part of the authority storyline but at different stage, i don't know what's wrong with that. That's the only thing they've done right in a long time if you ask me.:draper2


----------



## Bearodactyl

Not sure if posted or not, but Roman taking quite the lead on the WWE Poll concerning the MitB title match winner:

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/winner-wwe-world-heavyweight-championship-ladder-match


----------



## O Fenômeno

:jay @ that Ambrose thread..

Dude has the thirstiest marks around....

And anyway I kinda hope Reigns somehow gets screwed in this MITB match...gets a match with HHH at Summerslam or something like that. I think Roman Reigns will be the one to end The Authority if they actually decide to end it this year.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Roman Reign being pushed too hard. He's just a Golden Boy*



RealManRegal said:


> I like Reigns, but I do worry they're going to blow his push and end up turning fans against him.
> 
> This is just a symptom of the WWE half-assing everything apart from the main event scene; which means that when someone like Reigns gets over then that's the only place they have to put him. If they actually had a well developed mid-card then they could build him properly, the way they used to.


I don't know...Vince hasn't jumped the gun and fucked it up yet...

Reigns has been crafted to look fucking perfect since The Shield debuted...

Hell I was a little shocked Vince didn't go full force with Roman Reigns after his reaction at Royal Rumble when the crowd got behind him. 

However what material they give Reigns after MITB will be crucial...going by how Roman has been booked...I think Vince already has his plan on what he wants to do with him...so I think out of everything we will see for the rest of the year...Roman Reigns will be done with planning,and not spur of the moment shit.


----------



## Wynter

O Fenômeno said:


> :jay @ that Ambrose thread..
> 
> Dude has the thirstiest marks around....
> 
> And anyway I kinda hope Reigns somehow gets screwed in this MITB match...gets a match with HHH at Summerslam or something like that. I think Roman Reigns will be the one to end The Authority if they actually decide to end it this year.


:lmao 

I think Randy and Roman will screw each other out of the titles; too busy focusing on each other. They will have a little feud, but this ultimately will lead to Triple H vs Roman as Summerslam.

Roman only views Randy as an obstacle to destroy on his way to Triple H.


----------



## O Fenômeno

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think Randy and Roman will screw each other out of the titles; too busy focusing on each other. They will have a little feud, but this ultimately will lead to Triple H vs Roman as Summerslam.
> 
> Roman only views Randy as an obstacle to destroy on his way to Triple H.


bama
Have Roman apologize the next night on RAW,talk about how he'll never make a mistake like that again because he wasn't focused....have Reigns be more focused and go on a good tear to build him up even more before a HHH matchup.

:draper2


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Bearodactyl said:


> Not sure if posted or not, but Roman taking quite the lead on the WWE Poll concerning the MitB title match winner:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/winner-wwe-world-heavyweight-championship-ladder-match


And he's winning this poll too :mark:

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/most-dangerous-finisher


----------



## tbp82

Roman winning poll after poll makes me wonder if WWE will be able to resist the urge to put the World belt on him til mania 31


----------



## LigerJ81

Brauny said:


> And he's winning this poll too :mark:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/most-dangerous-finisher


He crushing Cena in the polls :lol


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Roman seems like an asshole now cause he didn't help Dean Ambrose when he was getting jumped by Seth Rollins and Kane


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol at AA and Brogue Kick beating out Sister Abigail


----------



## RKO 4life

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think Randy and Roman will screw each other out of the titles; too busy focusing on each other. They will have a little feud, but this ultimately will lead to Triple H vs Roman as Summerslam.
> 
> Roman only views Randy as an obstacle to destroy on his way to Triple H.


If Reigns over looks Orton then Orton should hand him his ass. Why in the world the company would think getting a win over HHH then Orton means more? They are high if they really view it that way. Orton is a Full time roster main player, much better in the ring then HHH and much younger.

A win over HHH would mean you beat a legend name is it.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RKO 4life said:


> If Reigns over looks Orton then Orton should hand him his ass. Why in the world the company would think getting a win over HHH then Orton means more? They are high if they really view it that way. Orton is a Full time roster main player, much better in the ring then HHH and much younger.
> 
> A win over HHH would mean you beat a legend name is it.


Yea but what was the last match Randy won that mattered? Chamber in February? Neither Orton or HHH have much legitimacy right now but HHH at least has the aura of someone legitimate.


----------



## RKO 4life

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea but what was the last match Randy won that mattered? Chamber in February? Neither Orton or HHH have much legitimacy right now but HHH at least has the aura of someone legitimate.


He's as big as your gonna get. If not him at the top then it is Cena. Orton just got off from Main Eventing WM and all the ppv's leading up to it since Summerslam. Been in the feud with The Shield over rating and draw more then the World Title Bryan had. So I guess Bryan would fall into less legitimate than Randy Orton. 

I like most fans don't view the shows as they book them, I go by my own way of thinking. No thinking here, I know Orton is a bigger win then HHH, this isn't 2002/03 anymore.


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## midnightmischief

so we over all the negativity in here yet??? *sigh* lighten up already people, everyone has their favourite wrestler, there is no need to shit on other people. these forums are supposed to be for fun for f**ks sake. there have been so many brilliant posters on these threads that have left because they are sick of the negativity, don't make it more.

also: I hate it when the threads get merged, its so easy to lose track of everything but I guess that's just what happens :shrug

anyways. today is a gorgeous sunday (for me anyway) so here is a little something to lighten the mood



















and for my fellow fangirls...


----------



## Divine Arion

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think Randy and Roman will screw each other out of the titles; too busy focusing on each other. They will have a little feud, but this ultimately will lead to Triple H vs Roman as Summerslam.
> 
> Roman only views Randy as an obstacle to destroy on his way to Triple H.


Going with this thinking as well. I don't see Reigns winning the title either. He not only has Randy and HHH to worry about but Kane and Rollins could assist in costing him too since they're apart of the Authority. Though an interference from Seth could depend on if they're planning to branch the feuds at all. Their focus has only been on building heat between Orton vs Reigns and Ambrose vs Rollins respectively so I guess we'll find out soon enough. 



midnightmischief said:


> and for my fellow fangirls...


:lel These are amazing! No bromance for you, Seth. Can't complain about that gif either. :reigns


----------



## Monterossa

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol at AA and Brogue Kick beating out Sister Abigail


AA and Sister Abigail both look weak but a kick in the face from a giant guy like Sheamus shouldn't lose to any move there.


----------



## midnightmischief

finally getting to watch smackdown. 
I don't get why only a few people are thinking reigns is only in the match to fuck with the authority. sure there is the added bonus of the chance for championship gold but randy is his real target.
you see it when they all start coming out doing the 'beating their chest' 'I'm going to win' blah blah blah that they always do. ok roman started on that tangent and even started singling out cena but as soon as randys music hit you could see he didn't give a damn about anyone else in that ring, his only focus was randy.

he is still on the same path as ambrose, just taking a different approach.

that's my two cents anyway.

final thought.... jesus seths pants are shiny lol very distracting....



edit - adding this pic I just did for tumblr, it popped into my head and I just had to try to make it - hope it came out ok.


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> and for my fellow fangirls...


Aww poor Seth not getting hugs and being neglected 

I agree with Roman, should've thought about that before chairing them in the back :lol


----------



## cindel25

So we still hate Flawless hair? Fine..let me keep hating.



















Bromance will never die!


----------



## Trublez

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol at AA and Brogue Kick beating out Sister Abigail


LEL. AA and the Sister Abigail are shit looking finishers.


----------



## tbp82

I'm interested to see where Roman is come Night of Champions. By all accounts we can see where he's headed through Summerslam which is basically feuding with the authority in some shape and form. But, what then? Especially with the next event having 5title matches already penciled in. Where do you see Roman on the Night of Champions card?


----------



## terrilala

Those pics of Roman are nice. I love the one with his daughter, they are really cute together.


----------



## Romangirl252

I love Roman...I think his very good in the ring...I don't see no flaws in him...Now that his solo I would like to see him go back when he first started in nxt before the shield


----------



## Wynter

Some house show videos from yesterday.









The person who uploaded these videos said the show was awesome. So imma assume Randy and Roman's match would be included


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for tomorrow night...Monday night raw and see what Roman does...I also can't wait until July 14 to go see Monday night raw live and see Roman


----------



## Wynter

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow night...Monday night raw and see what Roman does...I also can't wait until July 14 to go see Monday night raw live and see Roman


I know :mark: Shield are once again one of the few talents on the roster keeping me really invested. The Wyatts are second and Daniel Bryan is gone at the moment.

There were some concerns about the Shield splitting up amongst a lot of fans, but honestly, I'm thoroughly enjoying it so far. It's great to see the boys as individuals now and WWE giving all three of them the chance to shine on their own.

Speaking of individuality, how long do you guys think Roman will keep the Shield gear/look? Seth and Dean are far removed from their stable image and I wonder if WWE will allow in the future or soon for Roman to grow into his own character?

EDIT:
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2100794-summerslam-could-make-or-break-roman-reigns-wwe-career


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> I know :mark: Shield are once again one of the few talents on the roster keeping me really invested. The Wyatts are second and Daniel Bryan is gone at the moment.
> 
> There were some concerns about the Shield splitting up amongst a lot of fans, but honestly, I'm thoroughly enjoying it so far. It's great to see the boys as individuals now and WWE giving all three of them the chance to shine on their own.
> 
> Speaking of individuality, how long do you guys think Roman will keep the Shield gear/look? Seth and Dean are far removed from their stable image and I wonder if WWE will allow in the future or soon for Roman to grow into his own character?
> 
> EDIT:
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2100794-summerslam-could-make-or-break-roman-reigns-wwe-career


What look what you want for Roman if he ditches The Shield attire? I've suggested multiple times that Roman wear something similiar to Kevin Nash/Diesal/american ba Undertaker attire or a singlet think Ultimate Warrior/WCW's Renegade here.


----------



## midnightmischief

hey everybody...

happy roman day....

I basically would like to see roman keep the pants and tanktops but ditch the vest. I don't see him going shirtless (mores the pity) because from what I have observed from various pics he doesn't seem that comfortable being shirtless. he even works out covered up. I think it is more to the point that he hasn't fully developed his chest area and will probably feel better 'striping off' :yum::yum::yum: when he has reached the point that he is satisfied.

personally, I like him covered up. leaves plenty to the imagination and on the few times he does lose his shirt it is a nice surprise. :

anyways. cant wait till raw to see what the authority do to screw him over... I am however putting money on Vicky getting fired.... 

have I also mentioned how much I am loving that the 'shield' are taking over both raw and smackdown now that they have split up? it likes we are getting 3x the segments and matches that we used to get. lol

anyways, gonna go but will just leave you with this... for cindel and zero and any others out there that appreciate beauty in a man....





































and to those who grump about gifs/pics being posted...










this is called having fun and trying to bring this thread to life....

:agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Tambrose

Bless your Roman-loving heart for trying to bring life to this thread Midnight... I tried to give you rep, but it wouldn't let me :side:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

tbp82 said:


> What look what you want for Roman if he ditches The Shield attire? I've suggested multiple times that Roman wear something similiar to Kevin Nash/Diesal/american ba Undertaker attire or a singlet think Ultimate Warrior/WCW's Renegade here.


with the shreds on the pants. :mark:


----------



## Stadhart

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow night...Monday night raw and see what Roman does...I also can't wait until July 14 to go see Monday night raw live and *see Roman*


why women ruin my favourite things. All you care about is seeing him "ooo he is so fit" and it is the same with other sports like football that has been neutered in the UK because women now turn up and don't like standing or swearing (plus you get the same problem of just looking at the more attractive players) 

I know this is a bit of a random rant but just fucks me off


----------



## Wynter

Stadhart said:


> why women ruin my favourite things. All you care about is seeing him "ooo he is so fit" and it is the same with other sports like football that has been neutered in the UK because women now turn up and don't like standing or swearing (plus you get the same problem of just looking at the more attractive players)
> 
> I know this is a bit of a random rant but just fucks me off


Dude, where the fuck have you been? WWE is one of the most objectified things in the world. How many guys on this site have you seen say "God, Paige/AJ/Alicia Fox/Layla insert Diva here is so fucking hot! Dat ass/tits/body! :ex:"

One of the most famous eras in wrestling, Attitude Era was all about the TNA(Tits N' Ass) :lol

So your favorite thing is ruined just because some female fans have openly appreciated the wrestlers as much as the guys slobbered over the Divas??

Dude, chill lol. I get it, you rather have serious discussions. But ruining wrestling for ya? Oh please. If I paid attention to all the crazy and filthy shit guys have said about the Divas(even on WWE(F) program itself), I would have left wrestling a long time ago.

As a chick, I'm very much so a Roman Reigns *FAN*. Not because the man looks good, but because I legit enjoy him as a talent and performer. 

What is up with dudes on this forum getting their panties in a twist when the girls talk about the male wrestlers? But no one bats an eye at a "I would bend *Diva* over :yum:" fpalm

All these legit Roman posts you could have responded to while ignoring the pics/gifs, but you decided to do the exact opposite. The Ambrose thread is going quite damn well and there are pics and gifs galore. But people seem to be having an easy time discussing Ambrose seriously too.

I'm sure it will be just as easy here if you tried :lol

Plus,


Stadhart said:


> always makes me laugh how people who call others butthurt always come across that way themselves...
> 
> and the fact the Reigns marks get so defensive shows that everyone else has a point. I can't see how anyone can argue he is good in the ring or mic - i*t is obvious he is terrible*


Why do you even care to be in this thread? You think he's terrible and have stated in other posts you think he's awful. Why even waste your time in this thread of someone you deem so bad??

And must I quote every Stephanie post you've made recently where you always have to state how hot she is despite the topic not being about her looks....

We're humans who like looking at other humans. Tough shit, yeah? :lol Don't assume we can't be fans and also appreciate males at the same time


----------



## cindel25

midnightmischief said:


> hey everybody...
> 
> happy roman day....
> 
> anyways, gonna go but will just leave you with this... for cindel and zero and any others out there that appreciate beauty in a man....


----------



## Wynter

I hope we get some segments from these two on Raw. The bromance is awesome


----------



## Stadhart

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, where the fuck have you been? WWE is one of the most objectified things in the world. How many guys on this site have you seen say "God, Paige/AJ/Alicia Fox/Layla insert Diva here is so fucking hot! Dat ass/tits/body! :ex:"
> 
> One of the most famous eras in wrestling, Attitude Era was all about the TNA(Tits N' Ass) :lol
> 
> So your favorite thing is ruined just because some female fans have openly appreciated the wrestlers as much as the guys slobbered over the Divas??
> 
> Dude, chill lol. I get it, you rather have serious discussions. But ruining wrestling for ya? Oh please. If I paid attention to all the crazy and filthy shit guys have said about the Divas(even on WWE(F) program itself), I would have left wrestling a long time ago.
> 
> As a chick, I'm very much so a Roman Reigns *FAN*. Not because the man looks good, but because I legit enjoy him as a talent and performer.
> 
> What is up with dudes on this forum getting their panties in a twist when the girls talk about the male wrestlers? But no one bats an eye at a "I would bend *Diva* over :yum:" fpalm
> 
> All these legit Roman posts you could have responded to while ignoring the pics/gifs, but you decided to do the exact opposite. The Ambrose thread is going quite damn well and there are pics and gifs galore. But people seem to be having an easy time discussing Ambrose seriously too.
> 
> I'm sure it will be just as easy here if you tried :lol
> 
> Plus,
> 
> Why do you even care to be in this thread? You think he's terrible and have stated in other posts you think he's awful. Why even waste your time in this thread of someone you deem so bad??
> *
> And must I quote every Stephanie post you've made recently where you always have to state how hot she is despite the topic not being about her looks....
> *
> We're humans who like looking at other humans. Tough shit, yeah? :lol Don't assume we can't be fans and also appreciate males at the same time


I'm allowed to be a hypocrite :lol

but what bugs me are the women who like him BECAUSE he good looking and not that being a by product.


----------



## Wynter

Stadhart said:


> I'm allowed to be a hypocrite :lol
> 
> but what bugs me are the women who like him BECAUSE he good looking and not that being a by product.


:lol We're all hypocrites at some point 

I getcha, but you shouldn't let it bother ya. You just get those type of fans sometimes. You kind of have to deal with it and ignore it, because they aren't going anywhere. Just like in sports where a lot of people all of a sudden start supporting the winning team/claiming them as their "favorites".

There's "fake fans" in everything. But it's all good, yeah? Wrestling is the freaking tits(awesome) and that's all that matters :

I'm a chick who is constantly trying to convince everyone Roman is more than just good looks, so I getcha 

And I didn't mean to imply you couldn't post here because you don't view Roman favorably. All views are welcome here if you're mature about it. Roman detractors have legit grievances, I understand it. It's just the trolly remarks make me go fpalm lol


----------



## terrilala

I hope the bromance between Roman and Dean continues, I like that they are still pals even if it is only shown in the house shows at the moment. For Roman's new attire, I would just get rid of the vest, and keep the grey undershirt with the same pants and boots.


----------



## -XERO-

Yo.


----------



## panzowf

Great, I'm the only guy in here


----------



## Wynter

:lol you aren't. Most of the Shield girls have went to the Dean Ambrose thread. 

Just bring up any topic you want and we are glad to talk  not many Roman fans around here, so the more the merrier :lol

Yes, im a chick. But anyone who has seen me post knows im a huge Roman mark and like to discuss him


----------



## The Bloodline

Yea, I havent been here nearly as much but Roman is my favorite of the group. There should be plenty to talk about after tonight. I hope he gets some more backstage segments tonight. I hope the fan love carries over from Ohio as well.


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> * But anyone who has seen me post knows im a huge Roman mark and like to discuss him *


----------



## tbp82

I'm a straight male but I understand the wrestling business so that's why I see things like look physique and attire as important. Also, Im huge into bodybuilding health and fitness so again that's why I state on comments about physiques. You don't have to be a woman to understand the importance of looks and heath and fitness overall. I appreciate that some here appreciate physiques and look.


----------



## -XERO-

tbp82 said:


> I'm a straight male but I understand the wrestling business so that's why I see things like look physique and attire as important.
> 
> You don't have to be a woman to understand the importance of looks and heath and fitness overall.


^


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

What I dont understand is that most of his popularity and his support from his fans to get a push seemingly stems from how cosmetically pleasing he is.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Cynical Miracle said:


> What I dont understand is that most of his popularity and his support from his fans to get a push seemingly stems from how cosmetically pleasing he is.


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## terrilala

The Cynical Miracle said:


> What I dont understand is that most of his popularity and his support from his fans to get a push seemingly stems from how cosmetically pleasing he is.


well lets face it, a lot of wrestling has to do with how a wrestler looks and how people respond to it, there's another thread on here extolling the virtues of a wrestlers back :lol, which is totally cool. It's fun. I don't think a lot of Roman's fans want a fast push, but I know I enjoy his wrestling. His moves are impactful and he has an intensity that I enjoy. I wouldn't mind if they let him do more moves, which I know he does back from NXT, but how many wrestlers really get to do all of their moves anyway. I enjoy his wrestling, so be it


----------



## tbp82

The Cynical Miracle said:


> What I dont understand is that most of his popularity and his support from his fans to get a push seemingly stems from how cosmetically pleasing he is.


The thing is we try to discuss other things with Reigns but the conversation goes like this Reigns is good in the ring no he's not. Reigns has no ring psyhcology yes he does. It gets nowhere when you have two sides that no matter what disagree. I love Reigns promos he's intense and believeable in what he says. I love his ring work ge works the same style as Hogan and The Rock comes in brawl take heat mini comeback take heat big comeback his big moves finish. This is a classic babyface formula and I enjoy it. Others don't. But the reactions to my comments will be I'm wrong or I have low standards or I don't understand or I must be joking all I care about is looks.


----------



## LigerJ81

The Cynical Miracle said:


> What I dont understand is that most of his popularity and his support from his fans to get a push seemingly stems from how cosmetically pleasing he is.


Maybe true for some of his fans but if you assume thats the main reason for Majority :lol More power to you

Base on what I see, he can improve(if Vince doesn't shoot him to moon overnight) He had cool moveset before coming to The main Roster, it's wasn't as big as Bryan,Ambrose or Rollins but it's more than 5 moves. :lol


----------



## SummerSet

Nicole Queen said:


> :clap :clap :clap


How about actually reading people's responses to this instead of blindly agreeing with any bash comment that comes up? The only people obsessed with Reigns' looks are hate marks like yourself.And it clearly comes from the fact that you can't explain why is so over :lol If you want to know why...it's because the casuals identify with him.To them he's just a taller Daniel Bryan,except that he's not being screwed out of the titles :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

SummerSet said:


> How about actually reading people's responses to this instead of blindly agreeing with any bash comment that comes up? The only people obsessed with Reigns' looks are hate marks like yourself.And it clearly comes from the fact that you can't explain why is so over :lol If you want to know why...it's because the casuals identify with him.To them he's just a taller Daniel Bryan,except that he's not being screwed out of the titles :lol


I don't blindly agree with it, outside of some people who I've met in the Shield threads, most keep bringing the looks thing. Nothing wrong with that but when most people can write novels about his looks and add nothing about his actual abilities, they don't seem very real fans to me.

That's why I like *Wynter* : she can talk about his looks but she always keeps bringing up where he can improve and how and so on.

If you and casuals identify with someone by looks, I as a female (and thus not identifying with male wrestlers) and fan who enjoys the actual talking/wrestling could give a fuck if guy like Bryan doesn't look like a model, because I love everything he does in the ring.

See, you may don't want it but you're replacing *Wynter* as my arguing "buddy"


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Don't know whether any of you ladies/gents have managed to catch this interview from Reigns but it's pretty decent. He's hilarious in the second part, especially when he starts talking about The Miz at around the 4 minute mark.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Glad to see this thread is still active. I was out of town this weekend, so I could only post sparingly from my phone.

@Tyler: Thanks for the interviews.*


----------



## -XERO-

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't know whether any of you ladies/gents have managed to catch this interview from Reigns but it's pretty decent. He's hilarious in the second part, especially when he starts talking about The Miz at around the 4 minute mark.


Watched it earlier.

I heard them start talking about the Miz, and I literally facepalmed. lol


----------



## ROHFan19

Reigns is going to be a major player in the future obviously. It just sucks that the WWE is going to push him to the moon this early. Brock beats Taker at WM 30, breaks the streak and now the way of establishing Roman as this made man is to have him take out Brock at Mania 31? It's just way too early.

While they don't want to pull a Ryback on him...they really need to see how his momentum continues going forward. What's he going to do when his feud with HHH is done? This is when we'll see if he really is going to sink or swim IMO


----------



## tylermoxreigns

-UNDEAD- said:


> Watched it earlier.
> 
> I heard them start talking about the Miz, and I literally facepalmed. lol


"He's Alive!"

fpalm :lmao


----------



## terrilala

that was a good interview! Roman always comes off as very thoughtful. I didn't know that he was half Italian so his name makes even more sense now.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## LigerJ81

DoubtGin said:


>


Believe in The Buzzards during a Coffee Break :reigns


----------



## CookiePuss

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't know whether any of you ladies/gents have managed to catch this interview from Reigns but it's pretty decent. He's hilarious in the second part, especially when he starts talking about The Miz at around the 4 minute mark.


Great interview, really enjoyed it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Bloodline

Great interview, loved hearing his opinions. They asked pretty good questions.


----------



## Reignz

cant wait for raw tonight, hopefully its good and Reigns has a good showing


----------



## midnightmischief

thanks for the interviews, will have to listen to them tonight when I get home.

as a female fan I will admit, I do love romans look. However it doesn't just stop there. I love what he does in the ring and think that he does have room for improvement which I am quite excited to see.
he is actually the first wrestler that I have been interested in watching grow. any of my other favorites were already well established by the time I took notice of them so it is quite cool for me to watch roman grow into his role. I really hope he goes far.

I know people slam him for only having a few main moves (which I don't agree with) but look at the moves he does. they are awewome. I really like the superman punch and apron kick mainly because I am really impressed that a guy of that size can get so much 'air' from basically a standing position (punch) or just a small run up (kick). 
I know if I tried either of those moves (I'm a heck of a lot smaller) I would end up flat on my arse. lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DoubtGin said:


>


:lmao this is brilliant!


----------



## The Bloodline

I love being able to watch Reigns journey as well. Watching him grow and improve along the way is fun for me as a fan of the guy. I was a huge shield fan. I was in the arena in Brooklyn to watch their first match at tlc. I was hooked since then and i thought i'd hate the break up but i find it more exciting to see what happens with Reigns and the rest of the shield on a weekly single basis now. I see so much potential in Reigns, i hope the wwe doesnt screw this up. I thought they did a fantastic job handling the shield, all 3 guys are over during their first singles run.


----------



## RapShepard

ROHFan19 said:


> Reigns is going to be a major player in the future obviously. It just sucks that the WWE is going to push him to the moon this early. Brock beats Taker at WM 30, breaks the streak and now the way of establishing Roman as this made man is to have him take out Brock at Mania 31? It's just way too early.
> 
> While they don't want to pull a Ryback on him...they really need to see how his momentum continues going forward. What's he going to do when his feud with HHH is done? This is when we'll see if he really is going to sink or swim IMO


But how long should they wait? Everybodies saying its too soon but isn't giving any real plan on how to keep him this over without giving him a serious main event push at some point soon. He's been getting consistently loud pops for a while he just got a huge standoff pop with Rusev of all people. The fans at large see something in him and are asking for him give it to them. I get he hasn't been around as long as Ambrose and Rollins but that's no legitimate excuse to not push him. He can't help if the fans at large have taking more of a liking to him. People clamor for new stars but when they try to give you one you get a small portion of the audience that automatically claims it's being shoved down their throats (though the cheers say otherwise) and reject it. Plus he wouldn't be the 1st to get to the top of the company with little pro experience see Rock, Angle, and Brock who came in and proved that while they weren't experienced as some of the other guys they still had as much or more to offer. Plus they need Roman in the sense of what new big guys have entered the main event scene? People hate the main event not having variety in body sizes. But if all the future stars they push end up looking like your average person won't the main event in 3-4 years be just as boring with guys we'll subconsciously feel like hey that could be me type guys.


----------



## tbp82

I think WWE has to be careful and not pull the trigger on Reigns as World Champion to soon or to late. My biggest fear isn't that he is not ready my fear is they'll be nothing left for him. I think his time could very well be Mania 31. But they've got to keep him relevant til then that's why I think like Rock and Cena before him a mid-card title run would be great for Reigns have him drop it on the road to wrestlemania via interferance from the World Champ then Reigns beats World Champ at Mania.


----------



## LigerJ81

Reigns can fight The Authority for The summer, Give him the IC Title around The Fall(around Survivor Series). 

Then Once The Rumble comes around, either have him drop the Title and build him up to win The Rumble or let him do something like Warrior and win The Rumble while carrying The IC title. 

Have him walk into Mania with a Belt and have him walk out with 3 belts.


----------



## Wynter

I just want Roman to carry a singles titles first and be apart of a few good/great feuds. It's the perfect way to get him seasoned and experienced before giving him the WHC belt. I don't want him to peak too quick and too soon.

Just have him feud with some upper midcard guys and even midcard guys that need help being elevated by a big feud.

More than anything, I hope his match with Triple H is an good/great/amazing one. This can truly make or break his career, or at least dictate how much the higher ups care about him. I'd hate to see them cast him aside just because he couldn't live up to the ridiculous expectations and responsibilities they laid on him. They really are asking much from a guy who lacks experience. Of course I was mark out of my mind if he rises to the occasion and then some. But there still is a small fear WWE may have filled his plate with too much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just want Roman to carry a singles titles first and be apart of a few good/great feuds. It's the perfect way to get him seasoned and experienced before giving him the WHC belt. I don't want him to peak too quick and too soon.
> 
> Just have him feud with some upper midcard guys and even midcard guys that need help being elevated by a big feud.


*We've discussed this many times. The midcard titles are a curse and I want Reigns kept far away from them.*


----------



## Wynter

They are only "cursed" because WWE could really give two shits about the guys holding them. Dean's reign only went to shit because they were more focused on his involvement as a Shield member. I think they would give Roman a legit reign unless they aren't high on him anymore when they give it to him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> They are only "cursed" because WWE could really give two shits about the guys holding them. Dean's reign only went to shit because they were more focused on his involvement as a Shield member. I think they would give Roman a legit reign unless they aren't high on him anymore when they give it to him.


*It would still be a huge step back, considering he's currently competing in the main event of a PPV for the World Championship. That will only derail his momentum. WWE has given us no reason to give a shit about midcarders, so everyone will expect Reigns to win. There's no believable competition.*


----------



## Romangirl252

Loved seeing Roman and Sheamus talking backstage...I can't wait to see Roman in the main event match


----------



## Londrick

So is Reigns' gimmick a wrestler who can only do hot tag spots?


----------



## Bad For Business

I refuse to call him R**** R***** anymore. From now on he shall be referred to as "Samoan Cena"


----------



## vanboxmeer

I bet spacebucks that Reigns does not run from Kane or get layed out 4 times. Because he's the true top babyface.


----------



## THANOS

Well there was definitely a sprinkle of boos layered in with all the cheers for Reigns tonight, and he hasn't even really begun his singles push yet. This is much sooner than I originally anticipated. After watching Smackdown last week I thought for sure that Reigns may actually overcome what happened to Sheamus, at least for now, but it seems the boos are slowly beginning. Once he starts going over the likes of Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, and Rollins clean, I'll be quite surprised if he isn't getting the Cena treatment.


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> Well there was definitely a sprinkle of boos layered in with all the cheers for Reigns tonight, and he hasn't even really begun his singles push yet. This is much sooner than I originally anticipated. After watching Smackdown last week I thought for sure that Reigns may actually overcome what happened to Sheamus, at least for now, but it seems the boos are slowly beginning. Once he starts going over the likes of Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, and Rollins clean, I'll be quite surprised if he isn't getting the Cena treatment.


Yeah, I heard them too right after the hot tag. Thank God for tivo as I had to rewind it 3 times to believe it. Way sooner than I would have thought.


----------



## LigerJ81

THANOS said:


> Well there was definitely a sprinkle of boos layered in with all the cheers for Reigns tonight, and he hasn't even really begun his singles push yet. This is much sooner than I originally anticipated. After watching Smackdown last week I thought for sure that Reigns may actually overcome what happened to Sheamus, at least for now, but it seems the boos are slowly beginning. Once he starts going over the likes of Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, and Rollins clean, I'll be quite surprised if he isn't getting the Cena treatment.


Kinda sucks that it started this early, but I'm still gonna watch and see what happens.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I seriously don't see how this guy is going to last in a 15+ minute match. When you're a main eventer it's going to be 25+ minutes matches.


----------



## silverspirit2001

THANOS said:


> Well there was definitely a sprinkle of boos layered in with all the cheers for Reigns tonight, and he hasn't even really begun his singles push yet. This is much sooner than I originally anticipated. After watching Smackdown last week I thought for sure that Reigns may actually overcome what happened to Sheamus, at least for now, but it seems the boos are slowly beginning. Once he starts going over the likes of Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, and Rollins clean, I'll be quite surprised if he isn't getting the Cena treatment.





Happenstan said:


> Yeah, I heard them too right after the hot tag. Thank God for tivo as I had to rewind it 3 times to believe it. Way sooner than I would have thought.


About friken time. Should have booed his ass after the shield split. Mind you, its not helped that Ambrose/Rollins is 1000x more entertaining.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reigns didn't get booed, when he got tagged in so did del rio. Reigns was cheered and i replayed it, if the crowd was unhappy it was because del rio got tagged in but stay making stuff up if it makes you happy :lol


http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k5aCEys7Nk0smx8ckC8 starts at 7:25


----------



## Happenstan

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I seriously don't see how this guy is going to last in a 15+ minute match. When you're a main eventer it's going to be 25+ minutes matches.


He won't. Make no mistake that Reigns will be a main eventer thanks to WWE's unending backing of him but he will not be the next Cena. A more successful Sheamus is the more likely outcome.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns didn't get booed, when he got tagged in so did del rio. Reigns was cheered and i replayed it, if the crowd was unhappy it was because del rio got tagged in but stay making stuff up if it makes you happy :lol


:lmao Just stop. Dorito couldn't get a reaction if he lit himself on fire mid-ring.


----------



## charsace

If WWE puts the belt on him within the next 12 months they will fuck up any chance he has at being a top guy. If he can't be more than a hot tag or multi-people match guy he won't make it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Happenstan said:


> :lmao Just stop. Dorito couldn't get a reaction if he lit himself on fire mid-ring.


No you need to stop with your hearing things that never happened :lol


----------



## Wynter

The crowd popped when he was tagged in. I think they were expecting his war cry in the corner. 

Could be boos. Who knows. It would be weird for them to only boo in certain spots but not the whole time he was in.


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> Yeah, I heard them too right after the hot tag. Thank God for tivo as I had to rewind it 3 times to believe it. Way sooner than I would have thought.


Yep. It wouldn't surprise me if Wyatt and Cesaro get more cheers at MITB than Reigns at this point, but still think he'll get decent cheers. It will be interesting to see what Reigns' reception is at MITB, even compared to that of Dean Ambrose, who I expect to get a monster pop.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns didn't get booed, when he got tagged in so did del rio. Reigns was cheered and i replayed it, if the crowd was unhappy it was because del rio got tagged in but stay making stuff up if it makes you happy :lol
> 
> 
> http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k5aCEys7Nk0smx8ckC8 starts at 7:25


It sounded like the fans were waiting for his war cry, the "OOOOWAAAAA!" he does when he's in the corner. Only he didn't do it that time. Definitely weren't boos. The crowd exploded when he tagged in. People actually believe he was getting booed? :aries2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> It sounded like the fans were waiting for his war cry, the "OOOOWAAAAA!" he does when he's in the corner. Only he didn't do it that time. Definitely weren't boos. The crowd exploded when he tagged in. People actually believe he was getting booed? :aries2


You know how they are, making stuff up to further their agenda. Posted the video but of course they gonna no sell it and go on about what they "believed" they heard


----------



## Redzero

Arrive 

Hot Tag

Leave


----------



## silverspirit2001

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns didn't get booed, when he got tagged in so did del rio. Reigns was cheered and i replayed it, if the crowd was unhappy it was because del rio got tagged in but stay making stuff up if it makes you happy :lol
> 
> 
> http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k5aCEys7Nk0smx8ckC8 starts at 7:25


Thats the most ridiculous thing I ever heard. Del Rio getting a reaction.


----------



## SummerSet

Telos said:


> It sounded like the fans were waiting for his war cry, the "OOOOWAAAAA!" he does when he's in the corner. Only he didn't do it that time. Definitely weren't boos. The crowd exploded when he tagged in. People actually believe he was getting booed? :aries2


BUT...BUT THEY GOTTA BE BOOIN'! 3 MOVES!! HE CAN'T EVEN TALK!! 

:lol Reigns hate is so sad that they have to make shit up to get to him


----------



## CookiePuss

Thanos, you really are trying your hardest aren't you. You just can't wait for that day that Reigns is hated by the audience and filled with like minded fans like yourself just to go "I TOLD YOU SO!!!!". You're hilarious, and not in a HA HA way either.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

I am rooting for Roman Reigns to be a success away from the Shield but I really worry how fans will view him if they position him ahead of Daniel Bryan and he does struggle working 15-25 min matches. If the long term plan is Reigns/Lesnar for Wrestlemania they just might have an encore of what just happen this year with Orton/Batista.


----------



## Wynter

Anytime you heard the "boos", it always looked like he might set up for his war cry. Why not boo the moment he was tagged in? I even heard the "oooooooh," when Roman punched the mat for the Superman punch. Crowd was trying to participate. 

But hey, we're all going to stick to what we heard :lol


----------



## Waffelz

Shield girls getting all defensive tonight :*)


----------



## SummerSet

Waffelz said:


> Shield girls getting all defensive tonight :*)


At least they're not making shit up :lol


----------



## BORT

SummerSet said:


> At least they're not making shit up :lol


You kidding? Reigns girls always make stuff up. Like saying he has similar qualities to the Rock :lol


----------



## Happenstan

Yeah, you got me. I hate Reigns so much I invent boos. :lol Jesus, fangirls are something else. Like it, love it or hate it there were a smattering of boos when Reigns got the hot tag. There weren't a ton of them but there were a few. And it had nothing to do with Dorito. Using Dorito as an excuse for anything is just sad.


----------



## Redzero

177 said:


> You kidding? Reigns girls always make stuff up. Like saying he has similar qualities to the Rock :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns didn't get booed, when he got tagged in so did del rio. Reigns was cheered and i replayed it, if the crowd was unhappy it was because del rio got tagged in but stay making stuff up if it makes you happy :lol
> 
> 
> http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k5aCEys7Nk0smx8ckC8 starts at 7:25


Ok got to watch the whole match now, but I still hope he doesn't get the Cena Cheer/Boo treatment at this point of his push


----------



## Brandough

Y'all want Reigns to fail so bad lol


----------



## THANOS

cookiepuss said:


> Thanos, you really are trying your hardest aren't you. You just can't wait for that day that Reigns is hated by the audience. You're hilarious, and not in a HA HA way either.


You care far too much about my opinion. I have enough followers, I don't have room for another .



The Hardcore Show said:


> I am rooting for Roman Reigns to be a success away from the Shield but I really worry how fans will view him if they position him ahead of Daniel Bryan and he does struggle working 15-25 min matches. If the long term plan is Reigns/Lesnar for Wrestlemania they just might have an encore of what just happen this year with Orton/Batista.


It's not a forgone conclusion or anything that he'll get the Sheamus/Batista treatment, but it depends on how he improves in singles action and whom he goes over on his way up. For Reigns to avoid that treatment he'll have to improve drastically and WWE will have to be very careful with who they feud him against. It would be smart to have him feud with Orton, HHH, Cena, Big Show, and Lesnar, and stay far far away from Wyatt, Barrett, Cesaro, Rollins, Ambrose, and definitely Bryan.


----------



## Wynter

This board is nearly salivating at the thought of Roman failing :lmao

Eh, if he got booed, he got booed. Majority were cheers and he has more than enough time to win everyone over lol It's all good


----------



## Born of Osiris

That HHH match will be embarrassing to watch. 

WWE are going to ruin him by pushing him too fast. They already fucked Cesaro and Wyatt, guys who were supposed to be important players the next few years.

And having another Superman character is just asking to be booed.


----------



## BORT

THANOS said:


> You care far too much about my opinion. I have enough followers, I don't have room for another .
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a forgone conclusion or anything that he'll get the Sheamus/Batista treatment, but it depends on how he improves in singles action and whom he goes over on his way up. For Reigns to avoid that treatment he'll have to improve drastically and WWE will have to be very careful with who they feud him against. *It would be smart to have him feud with Orton, HHH, Cena, Big Show, and Lesnar, and stay far far away from Wyatt, Barrett, Cesaro, Rollins, Ambrose, and definitely Bryan.*


This.

Based on the lengths at which the WWE protects him, I wouldn't be surprised if they are already aware of this.


----------



## SummerSet

177 said:


> You kidding? Reigns girls always make stuff up. Like saying he has similar qualities to the Rock :lol


:kanye


Happenstan said:


> Yeah, you got me. I hate Reigns so much I invent boos. :lol Jesus, fangirls are something else. Like it, love it or hate it there were a smattering of boos when Reigns got the hot tag. There weren't a ton of them but there were a few. And it had nothing to do with Dorito. Using Dorito as an excuse for anything is just sad.


I'm not using *Del Rio* because they're were no boo's.There were "OOOOAAAHHHH"s.And I can go by your other posts about Reigns to assume,yes,you're jimmies are rustled enough that you'd go along with anything if you feel it makes him look bad :lol


----------



## Happenstan

The Hardcore Show said:


> I am rooting for Roman Reigns to be a success away from the Shield but I really worry how fans will view him if they position him ahead of Daniel Bryan and he does struggle working 15-25 min matches.


It'll be a blood bath. Some in the crowd were conflicted when Reigns was standing opposite Bray Wyatt no so long ago. Now imagine Reigns standing opposite the most over guy in the last 5 years. If the crowd would turn on Misterio they'll crucify Reigns. WWE has to book Reigns smart. Unfortunately I'm not sure if the creative department has that kind of skill anymore.


----------



## SummerSet

THANOS said:


> You care far too much about my opinion. I have enough followers, I don't have room for another .
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a forgone conclusion or anything that he'll get the Sheamus/Batista treatment, but it depends on how he improves in singles action and whom he goes over on his way up. For Reigns to avoid that treatment he'll have to improve drastically and WWE will have to be very careful with who they feud him against. It would be smart to have him feud with *Orton, HHH*,* Cena*, Big Show, and* Lesnar*, and stay far far away from Wyatt, Barrett, Cesaro, Rollins, Ambrose, and definitely Bryan.


Aren't these 4 part of the plans for him already?


----------



## Happenstan

SummerSet said:


> :kanye
> 
> 
> I'm not using *Del Rio* because they're were no boo's.There were "OOOOAAAHHHH"s.And I can go by your other posts about Reigns to assume,yes,you're jimmies are rustled enough that you'd go along with anything if you feel it makes him look bad :lol


And which posts would those be? The ones where I was constantly praising the Shield last year? Or the 4-5 posts where I have doubted Reigns ability to be a main event caliber star within the course of a few months. You got me. I don't think he can. I guess that makes me a life time hater, right? fpalm


----------



## Londrick

Reigns is already getting booed? :lmao

Damn that didn't take long.


----------



## Born of Osiris

If they ever put Reigns against Bryan then you might as well just say fuck it and turn Roman heel because no fucking way would he get cheered :maury


----------



## SummerSet

Happenstan said:


> And which posts would those be? The ones where I was constantly praising the Shield last year? Or the 4-5 posts where I have doubted Reigns ability to be a main event caliber star within the course of a few months. You got me. I don't think he can. I guess that makes me a life time hater, right? fpalm


Sure :kanye


----------



## THANOS

SummerSet said:


> Aren't these 4 part of the plans for him already?


Yep but his fans better hope that WWE don't fill in the gaps by feeding the guys I mentioned to Reigns, because that will seal his fate before his push really culminates. If that happens he could get the Cena treatment vs Lesnar at Mania, and may even get "Daniel Bryan" chants throughout the match. It's not totally out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## LigerJ81

WWE taking a long time to upload The Main Event from tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happenstan said:


> Now imagine Reigns standing opposite the most over guy in the last 5 years.


How can Roman stand opposite of himself?

:aries2


----------



## LigerJ81

IDONTSHIV said:


> How can Roman stand opposite of himself?
> 
> :aries2


CGI Reigns vs Reigns at WM :vince$


----------



## Bushmaster

Sith Rollins said:


> :lel
> 
> He's a Great hot tag, I'll give him that.


I take back what I said, he's an amazing hot tag :jordan4

He needs a taunt where he pats himself on the back or something which activates hot tag mode when he's in singles matches.


----------



## CookiePuss

THANOS said:


> *You care far too much about my opinion.* I have enough followers, I don't have room for another .


:maury

Don't flatter yourself too much. It's not hard to tell you want the guy to fail. When you're in every Reigns thread saying nothing but he's a talent-less hack or "OMG crowd is booing Reigns" or just trying your hardest to point out every flaw about the guy, it's not hard to go unnoticed.

It's okay to want someone to fail, but don't pretend like you don't.


----------



## SummerSet

THANOS said:


> Yep but his fans better hope that WWE don't fill in the gaps by feeding the guys I mentioned to Reigns, because that will seal his fate before his push really culminates. If that happens he could get the Cena treatment vs Lesnar at Mania, and may even get "Daniel Bryan" chants throughout the match. It's not totally out of the realm of possibility.


Fuck fpalm Time to blow the dust off Big E and Rusev...


IDONTSHIV said:


> How can Roman stand opposite of himself?
> 
> :aries2


:aries2


----------



## THANOS

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> If they ever put Reigns against Bryan then you might as well just say fuck it and turn Roman heel because no fucking way would he get cheered :maury


That would be the equivalent of this:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Reigns channeling Elvis tonight?


----------



## SummerSet

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Reigns channeling Elvis tonight?


Blue eyed samoan? I'm a guy but 8*D


----------



## vanboxmeer

The hot tag argument as a standalone is silly. Daniel Bryan himself would say the the biggest reason for his initial Summerslam push and recovering the necessary momentum was working against the Shield and being the "hot tag" guy himself.

I fully understand Reigns is a legitimate threat to Daniel Bryan's hopes of ever being the true ace of the company unlike others who are in denial and are masking it with the same type of drivel you find in Bryan threads with people who don't want Bryan to be the top guy.


----------



## THANOS

vanboxmeer said:


> The hot tag argument as a standalone is silly. *Daniel Bryan himself would say the the biggest reason for his initial Summerslam push and recovering the necessary momentum was working against the Shield and being the "hot tag" guy himself.*


Nope. It helped, but the main reason for his initial crowd reactions out of Hell No was his weak link storyline and all those singles matches he had, especially the gauntlets.



vanboxmeer said:


> I fully understand Reigns is a legitimate threat to Daniel Bryan's hopes of ever being the true ace of the company unlike others who are in denial and are masking it with the same type of drivel you find in Bryan threads with people who don't want Bryan to be the top guy.


You also "fully understood" that Bryan's career was over and no fan reaction out there could make him main event a Mania, and well....  Your pessimistic opinion means nothing, and hasn't for a long time.


----------



## charsace

vanboxmeer said:


> The hot tag argument as a standalone is silly. Daniel Bryan himself would say the the biggest reason for his initial Summerslam push and recovering the necessary momentum was working against the Shield and being the "hot tag" guy himself.
> 
> I fully understand Reigns is a legitimate threat to Daniel Bryan's hopes of ever being the true ace of the company unlike others who are in denial and are masking it with the same type of drivel you find in Bryan threads with people who don't want Bryan to be the top guy.


Of course if you ask Bryan he will give that answer. The guy is really humble. Bryan was popular before the feud with the Shield. And Bryan's situation is different seeing as how he was known as being one of, if not the best, wrestler on the planet. 

Reigns is the only Shield member since the break up who isn't working singles matches weekly. He is still the hot moment guy in matches that feature multiple people. I don't know if you and a some others realize this, but if Reigns is champ he can't work every title match with multiple people so that he can get the hot moment and can wrestle in 5 minute intervals. He's gonna need the ability to work a 15+ minute singles match.


----------



## BORT

vanboxmeer said:


> The hot tag argument as a standalone is silly. Daniel Bryan himself would say the the biggest reason for his initial Summerslam push and recovering the necessary momentum was working against the Shield and being the "hot tag" guy himself.


Ok? Nobody is denying that Reigns has momentum, because he DOES. What people ARE concerning themselves with though is his _follow through_ and whether or not he has the qualities that require him to actually be "that guy" that is at the forefront of the company.



vanboxmeer said:


> I fully understand Reigns is a legitimate threat to Daniel Bryan's hopes of ever being the true ace of the company unlike others who are in denial and are masking it with the same type of drivel you find in Bryan threads with people who don't want Bryan to be the top guy.


Lol in denial? Most Reigns haters actually give legitimate reasons as to why there is a big chance of him failing. 

What about Reigns defenders? The only argument most of them ever give is "He's got the look!". Or they make crap up like "He's got Rock qualities just oozing to come out!" fpalm. 

I'm sorry but from my observation, it's his defenders that are in freakin denial.


----------



## vanboxmeer

THANOS said:


> Nope. It helped, but the main reason for his initial crowd reactions out of Hell No was his weak link storyline and all those singles matches he had, especially the gauntlets.
> 
> 
> 
> You also "fully understood" that Bryan's career was over and no fan reaction out there could make him main event a Mania, and well....  Your pessimistic opinion means nothing, and hasn't for a long time.


You were the one who tapped out after Batista won the rumble.

You did not even stick to your guns after that fact. You gave up, wrote a promo on the forum saying how heartbroken you were and didn't even muster the strength to continue your crusade until after you felt safe to come back.

All this despite the fact that you were counting down the minutes and hours prior to that event scrounging the internet for the "betting" odds to ease your anxiety in hopes that the rise in Daniel Bryan winning the Rumble odds would come true and when the momentum swung the other way in the final hours you immediately threw away the odds as an argument because it did not fit your perspective and only drove up your anxiety.

The Reigns ascension is fairly similar to this, you don't want him to succeed because you understand what it entails for Daniel Bryan. You won't admit it of course, but it eases your anxiety to write the posts and click that submit button. Of course you'll temper the posts with the rare "positive" post to try to appear as an unbiased party, but if you truly weren't invested, you simply wouldn't even be in the thread.


----------



## Wynter

His match with Barrett was good and showed potential in Roman when it comes to lengthier tag matches. He seems to do better at house shows too. I think he can quickly improve the pacing of his matches and how smoothly they transition from beginning, middle to end, if WWE would give him more chances to work; especially with those he can mesh with.


----------



## THANOS

vanboxmeer said:


> You were the one who tapped out after Batista won the rumble.
> 
> You did not even stick to your guns after that fact. You gave up, wrote a promo on the forum saying how heartbroken you were and didn't even muster the strength to continue your crusade until after you felt safe to come back.
> 
> All this despite the fact that you were counting down the minutes and hours prior to that event scrounging the internet for the "betting" odds to ease your anxiety in hopes that the rise in Daniel Bryan winning the Rumble odds would come true and when the momentum swung the other way in the final hours you immediately threw away the odds as an argument because it did not fit your perspective and only drove up your anxiety.
> 
> The Reigns ascension is fairly similar to this, you don't want him to succeed because you understand what it entails for Daniel Bryan. You won't admit it of course, but it eases your anxiety to write the posts and click that submit button. Of course you'll temper the posts with the rare "positive" post to try to appear as an unbiased party, but if you truly weren't invested, you simply wouldn't even be in the thread.


I was wrong once, and after occupy RAW rendered the reasons for my leave null and void several people here convinced me to return. That aside, your wrong almost 90% of the time with your doom sayer opinions of Bryan, and many here can attest to that.

Of course I'm invested in some fashion, as are you, I never said I wasn't. I also haven't claimed to be a Reigns fan in disguise either, I've been completely honest with my opinions on him and his push, so I have no idea what agenda your attempting to pedal.


----------



## SummerSet

WynterWarm12 said:


> His match with Barrett was good and showed potential in Roman when it comes to lengthier *singles* matches. He seems to do better at house shows too. I think he can quickly improve the pacing of his matches and how smoothly they transition from beginning, middle to end, if WWE would give him more chances to work; especially with those he can mesh with.


Sorry,had to fix that.Pet peeve :side:


----------



## BORT

WynterWarm12 said:


> His match with Barrett was good and showed potential in Roman when it comes to lengthier tag matches. He seems to do better at house shows too. I think he can quickly improve the pacing of his matches and how smoothly they transition from beginning, middle to end, if WWE would give him more chances to work; especially with those he can mesh with.


The very fact that we are all questioning whether or not the guy can even put on a decent SINGLES match just shows how delusional and misguided the WWE has become when it comes to deciding who they want on their forefront. I mean this guy is supposed to be the next FACE of the company and supposudly will walk out of WM 31 as champ, yet we are all questioning whether or not the guy can work a normal, SINGLES match? :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer

THANOS said:


> I was wrong once, and after occupy RAW rendered the reasons for my leave null and void several people here convinced me to return. That aside, your wrong almost 90% of the time with your doom sayer opinions of Bryan, and many here can attest to that.
> 
> Of course I'm invested in some fashion, as are you, I never said I wasn't. I also haven't claimed to be a Reigns fan in disguise either, I've been completely honest with my opinions on him and his push, so I have no idea what agenda your attempting to pedal.


When Daniel Bryan has already said many of my thoughts of what his career was prior to the Rumble event were accurate. Many times in many interviews stretching from before he was in the WWE to even the most recent ones. All at the time of when the events were occurring corresponding to the time the interviews took place. Using the "looking back" approach doesn't retcon what the company actually did at the time the events happened.

I'd say in fact that would put you in the party in the wrong 90% of the time. In fact, that realization was the motivation why you quit in the first place, because the dissonance shook your core to the point of quitting.

The Rumble to Mania quarter being the point of your hopes actually coming true after the fact you had declared defeat. That would contain the majority of your 10%.


----------



## Wynter

Man, I surely did miss when WWE announced they wanted to push Roman as Face of the Company.

Oh, those were dirtsheets, my bad unk2. The same people who said he would be pushed soon as a singles competitor after the showing at Survivor Series :shaq


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> I was wrong once, and after occupy RAW rendered the reasons for my leave null and void several people here convinced me to return. That aside, your wrong almost 90% of the time with your doom sayer opinions of Bryan, and many here can attest to that.
> 
> Of course I'm invested in some fashion, as are you, I never said I wasn't. I also haven't claimed to be a Reigns fan in disguise either, I've been completely honest with my opinions on him and his push, so I have no idea what agenda your attempting to pedal.


90%? You're being kind.


----------



## BORT

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, I surely did miss when WWE announced they wanted to push Roman as Face of the Company.
> 
> Oh, those were dirtsheets, my bad unk2. The same people who said he would be pushed soon as a singles competitor after the showing at Survivor Series :shaq


Yea because they would actually ANNOUNCE something like this? :drake1 Read inbetween the lines, it's clear the WWE is prepping for this guy to be the "next big thing". I mean you got guys like Austin, Rock, and Jim Ross especially dick riding him 24/7 saying stuff like "he will be champ coming out of WM 31", and not to mention he is THE most protected guy right under Cena. It's quite clear the WWE has the biggest hard on for the guy out of everyone on the roster. I wouldn't be surprised if his MITB match this Sunday will just be him Superman punching everyone and knocking everyone out besides Cena, with then them 2 climbing the ladder with Cena getting the slight upperhand needed and winning the match, but still effectively making Reigns look as if he's the most worthy.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, I surely did miss when WWE announced they wanted to push Roman as Face of the Company.
> 
> Oh, those were dirtsheets, my bad unk2. The same people who said he would be pushed soon as a singles competitor after the showing at Survivor Series :shaq


Also the same people who said it would be Bray vs Cena at Mania, I'm sure a good majority laughed at that :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

To paraphrase a popular anti-Bryan meme, Reigns isnt over,the hot tag is over.


----------



## SummerSet

177 said:


> Yea because they would actually ANNOUNCE something like this? :drake1 Read inbetween the lines, it's clear the WWE is prepping for this guy to be the "next big thing". I mean you got guys like Austin, Rock, and Jim Ross especially dick riding him 24/7 saying stuff like "he will be champ coming out of WM 31", and not to mention he is THE most protected guy right under Cena. It's quite clear the WWE has the biggest hard on for the guy out of everyone on the roster. I wouldn't be surprised if his MITB match this Sunday will just be him Superman punching everyone and knocking everyone out besides Cena, with then them 2 climbing the ladder with Cena getting the slight upperhand needed and winning the match, but still effectively making* Reigns look as if he's the most worthy*.


You know they're actors,right? The only thing they have to do to be "worthy" is get over.Anything else is subjective.If he's over he's worthy,same goes for anyone else who gets over.

Sorry,had to respond to that weird comment.


----------



## Bushmaster

WOO WOO WOO You Know It


----------



## Deptford

Stop. Slaying. Everything tonight, Soup!!!


----------



## Romangirl252

Roman was awesome in the main event


----------



## BORT

SummerSet said:


> You know they're actors,right? The only thing they have to do to be "worthy" is get over.Anything else is subjective.If he's over he's worthy,same goes for anyone else who gets over.
> 
> Sorry,had to respond to that weird comment.


Obviously I said that in regards to when the WWE protects and makes a wrestler look dominant with the sole purpose of trying to convince the audience that HE is the one worth getting behind. It was about booking tactics.


----------



## Crona

SummerSet said:


> You know they're actors,right? The only thing they have to do to be "worthy" is get over.Anything else is subjective.If he's over he's worthy[/B],same goes for anyone else who gets over.
> 
> Sorry,had to respond to that weird comment.


You don't actually believe that do you?

Guy who got over yet got nothing: Zach Ryder

Guy who did not get over yet got everything: Del Rio


----------



## kingbucket

Reigns is legit, and will be a main event fixture for years to come. Deal with it


----------



## tbp82

177 said:


> Obviously I said that in regards to when the WWE protects and makes a wrestler look dominant with the sole purpose of trying to convince the audience that HE is the one worth getting behind. It was about booking tactics.


This is probably me asking a dumb question but isn't WWE protecting a wrestler and making them look dominate for the sole purpose to convince the audience that he is the one worth getting behind what WWE is supposed to do? I could be wrong but I just can't see WWE creative in a booking meeting saying ok team what you got and it better not be to try and get a guy over.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reigns is much better in his backstage promos when he's natural and a little light hearted. He has his mannerisms and body language just right but his lines tonight seemed to be something the script writers ripped off a corny action movie. Better material please and he'll do much better.


----------



## SummerSet

177 said:


> Obviously I said that in regards to when the WWE protects and makes a wrestler look dominant with the sole purpose of trying to convince the audience that HE is the one worth getting behind. It was about booking tactics.


Just saying,it's weird.If you look at things from that perspective it applies very awkwardly I:E:The entire Shield



Crona said:


> You don't actually believe that do you?
> 
> Guy who got over yet got nothing: Zach Ryder
> 
> Guy who did not get over yet got everything: Del Rio


fpalm Did I say that was right?The Ryder burial and Del Rio push are 2 of the most disgusting things I've ever seen.I'm saying that,that is the way their jobs work...most of the time.Politics do play a part backstage. 


tbp82 said:


> This is probably me asking a dumb question but isn't WWE protecting a wrestler and making them look dominate for the sole purpose to convince the audience that he is the one worth getting behind what WWE is supposed to do? I could be wrong but I just can't see WWE creative in a booking meeting saying ok team what you got and it better not be to try and get a guy over.


Not dumb at all.Yes,this is there job.It's like if someone isn't instantly cheered the minute they walk out the curtain they're "in-organic" fpalm


----------



## BORT

tbp82 said:


> This is probably me asking a dumb question but isn't WWE protecting a wrestler and making them look dominate for the sole purpose to convince the audience that he is the one worth getting behind what WWE is supposed to do? I could be wrong but I just can't see WWE creative in a booking meeting saying ok team what you got and it better not be to try and get a guy over.


Yes of course it is. My original post wasn't a knock on the WWE using this method or a knock on them using it on Reigns. Summerset just misinterpreted what I said.


----------



## Darkness is here

I can just wait for his GOAT fued with hhh :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

THANOS said:


> Well there was definitely a sprinkle of boos layered in with all the cheers for Reigns tonight, and he hasn't even really begun his singles push yet. This is much sooner than I originally anticipated. After watching Smackdown last week I thought for sure that Reigns may actually overcome what happened to Sheamus, at least for now, but it seems the boos are slowly beginning. Once he starts going over the likes of Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, and Rollins clean, I'll be quite surprised if he isn't getting the Cena treatment.


:rep



Happenstan said:


> Yeah, you got me. I hate Reigns so much I invent boos. :lol Jesus, fangirls are something else. Like it, love it or hate it there were a smattering of boos when Reigns got the hot tag. There weren't a ton of them but there were a few. And it had nothing to do with Dorito. Using Dorito as an excuse for anything is just sad.


:rep

Regardless if he truly got booed or not, with the way they're just having him be a hot tag and do nothing else, crowds may easy turn on him sooner rather than later. Crowds right now are very fickle and with a few exceptions who are cheered everywhere (and who have actually been build with characters and so on), it's not really out of the realm of possibility. *SummerSet* mentioned Reigns getting "ungodly pops" :lol but considering how little really over guys there are on the roster, it doesn't mean it will keep up in the near future.

I'm thinking they are keeping him as hot tag guy mostly because they want to build up his singles matches as big deal from now on, but he needs this experience otherwise they may lead to him getting a bit lost to the crowds. :hmm:



silverspirit2001 said:


> About friken time. Should have booed his ass after the shield split. Mind you, its not helped that Ambrose/Rollins is 1000x more entertaining.


:rep

GOATs are always GOATing :rollins :ambrose3



Redzero said:


> Arrive
> 
> Hot Tag
> 
> Leave


:rep



177 said:


> You kidding? Reigns girls always make stuff up. Like saying he has similar qualities to the Rock :lol


:rep

Yep, they are copies of each other 



Happenstan said:


> It'll be a blood bath. Some in the crowd were conflicted when Reigns was standing opposite Bray Wyatt no so long ago. Now imagine Reigns standing opposite the most over guy in the last 5 years. If the crowd would turn on Misterio they'll crucify Reigns. WWE has to book Reigns smart. Unfortunately I'm not sure if the creative department has that kind of skill anymore.


:rep

Crucify him? :hmm: Some of the fangirls and fanboys will be quite happy to see him in such position...



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> If they ever put Reigns against Bryan then you might as well just say fuck it and turn Roman heel because no fucking way would he get cheered :maury


:rep



IDONTSHIV said:


> How can Roman stand opposite of himself?
> 
> :aries2


:lmao :lmao

:rep



Sith Rollins said:


> I take back what I said, he's an amazing hot tag :jordan4
> 
> He needs a taunt where he pats himself on the back or something which activates hot tag mode when he's in singles matches.


:rep

Maybe have this guy :bo as cheerleader :cheer



charsace said:


> Of course if you ask Bryan he will give that answer. The guy is really humble. Bryan was popular before the feud with the Shield. And Bryan's situation is different seeing as how he was known as being one of, if not the best, wrestler on the planet.
> 
> Reigns is the only Shield member since the break up who isn't working singles matches weekly. He is still the hot moment guy in matches that feature multiple people. I don't know if you and a some others realize this, but if Reigns is champ he can't work every title match with multiple people so that he can get the hot moment and can wrestle in 5 minute intervals. He's gonna need the ability to work a 15+ minute singles match.


:rep



177 said:


> Ok? Nobody is denying that Reigns has momentum, because he DOES. What people ARE concerning themselves with though is his _follow through_ and whether or not he has the qualities that require him to actually be "that guy" that is at the forefront of the company.


:rep



177 said:


> Lol in denial? Most Reigns haters actually give legitimate reasons as to why there is a big chance of him failing.
> 
> What about Reigns defenders? The only argument most of them ever give is "He's got the look!". Or they make crap up like "He's got Rock qualities just oozing to come out!" fpalm.
> 
> I'm sorry but from my observation, it's his defenders that are in freakin denial.


:rep

#DealWithItReignsHaters :lmao



177 said:


> The very fact that we are all questioning whether or not the guy can even put on a decent SINGLES match just shows how delusional and misguided the WWE has become when it comes to deciding who they want on their forefront. I mean this guy is supposed to be the next FACE of the company and supposudly will walk out of WM 31 as champ, yet we are all questioning whether or not the guy can work a normal, SINGLES match? :lmao


:rep

Give Ambrose and Rollins half a dozen singles matches, let them build up amazing feud, let them talk.

Give Reigns two very same main event matches where he plays hot tag, give him WHC. fpalm



IDONTSHIV said:


> To paraphrase a popular anti-Bryan meme, Reigns isnt over,the hot tag is over.


:rep



Darkness is here said:


> I can just wait for his WOAT fued with hhh :mark:


Fixed 


*** waiting for incoming *SummerSet* rant ***


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If somehow this WWE gig were to not work out for Roman, he could always go to TNA and team with these guys:










BAH GAWD, *BROMANS RAINS* has entered the Impact Zone.


----------



## Nicole Queen

IDONTSHIV said:


> If somehow this WWE gig were to not work out for Roman, he could always go to TNA and team with these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAH GAWD, *BROMANS RAINS* has entered the Impact Zone.


All you have to do is Ro-lieve  :bo


----------



## SummerSet

Nicole Queen said:


> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> Regardless if he truly got booed or not, with the way they're just having him be a hot tag and do nothing else, crowds may easy turn on him sooner rather than later. Crowds right now are very fickle and with a few exceptions who are cheered everywhere (and who have actually been build with characters and so on), it's not really out of the realm of possibility. *SummerSet* mentioned Reigns getting "ungodly pops" :lol but considering how little really over guys there are on the roster, it doesn't mean it will keep up in the near future.
> 
> I'm thinking they are keeping him as hot tag guy mostly because they want to build up his singles matches as big deal from now on, but he needs this experience otherwise they may lead to him getting a bit lost to the crowds. :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> GOATs are always GOATing :rollins :ambrose3
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> Yep, they are copies of each other
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> Crucify him? :hmm: Some of the fangirls and fanboys will be quite happy to see him in such position...
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> Maybe have this guy :bo as cheerleader :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> #DealWithItReignsHaters :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> Give Ambrose and Rollins half a dozen singles matches, let them build up amazing feud, let them talk.
> 
> Give Reigns two very same main event matches where he plays hot tag, give him WHC. fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> *** waiting for incoming *SummerSet* rant ***


No sell :kanye

#BelieveInReigns :reigns


----------



## Nicole Queen

SummerSet said:


> No sell :kanye
> 
> #BelieveInReigns :reigns


Oh I believe in Samoan Cena's future no-sells :cena5

But thanks for once again proving me that a lot of Reigns fans can't properly respond to anything else but circle-jerks about their favorite :

(*Wynter*, you're still my favorite) :rep


----------



## BORT

Nicole Queen said:


> Oh I belive in Samoan Cena's future no-sells :cena5
> 
> *But thanks for once again proving me that a lot of Reigns fans can't properly respond to anything else but circle-jerks about their favorite :*
> 
> (*Wynter*, you're still my favorite) :rep


But he has *THE LOOK!*


----------



## Nicole Queen

177 said:


> But he has *THE LOOK!*


_And_ AURA/BODY/PRESENCE/CHARISMA 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## Joshi Judas

He won't be booed right away. They have to be smart regarding who they book him against. Cena was over as fuck when he got drafted to Raw. The boos only started getting louder after he won 3 back to back feuds against IWC darlings Christian, Y2J and Angle. Including getting Jericho kayfabe fired.

Mania 21- crowd pops huge for his first title win.
Mania 22- smark crowd in Chicago cheers the wielder of the shovel HHH over Cena :lol

A lot can happen in a year.


----------



## SummerSet

Nicole Queen said:


> Oh I belive in Samoan Cena's future no-sells :cena5
> 
> But thanks for once again proving me that a lot of Reigns fans can't properly respond to anything else but circle-jerks about their favorite :
> 
> (*Wynter*, you're still my favorite) :rep


1.We argue all the time,so your point literally makes no sense.
2.Reigns is fantastic at selling,what show are you watching?
3.It's 7:30am,I don't feel like typing.I much rather lurk right now.
4.It's *Believe* not *Belive*.
5.Dear Thanos,I could give less of a fuck about someone's look if they entertain me.
6.:kanye


----------



## Nicole Queen

SummerSet said:


> 1.We argue all the time,so your point literally makes no sense.
> 2.Reigns is fantastic at selling,what show are you watching?
> 3.It's 7:30am,I don't feel like typing.I much rather lurk right now.
> 4.It's *Believe* not *Belive*.
> 5.Dear Thanos,I could give less of a fuck about someone's look if they entertain me.
> 6.:kanye



1. We argue without you giving any valid arguments why Reigns is superior and yet slam other wrestlers as inferior. That's not real discussion so my point makes a lot of sense to my crazed brain at least :side:
2. You do know that if they put him in Cena's spot, they will book him to no-sell opponents? 
3. Well OK.
4. Fixed for you 
5. :rep for *THANOS* because the guy gets me :clap
6. :dancingpenguin


----------



## Wynter

Yea, we pretty much argue daily and have to constantly defend our favorite. And most of the time against the same damn people.
It's a never ending argument. You guys think he's awful and we don't. Can we move on already :lol shit is tiring. 

It's the same arguments/viewpoints/BS being brought up over and over lol

Neither of us truly give a fuck about the opposing person's opinion at the end of the day. It's just a contest on who can argue the loudest and longest. 

And my god, for the posters who make it their mission to be in EVERY thread that happens to mention Roman, why do you waste so much time on a man you can't stand and see as awful? Its creepy as fuck :lol 
Sometimes the detractors bring him up in an irrelevant topic. A thread came up about Cesaro earlier this week and somehow Roman still managed to get bashed by like the fourth post lol

Just give it a rest already. 

So many people avoid this thread because the negativity is off putting fpalm


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

I see The Reigns Discussion thread has devolved into The Reigns Hate thread, I highly disapprove.


----------



## Wynter

I wish most of the people who avoid this thread would just ignore those being overly negative or trolling. It comes with the territory of being a Roman fan. Gotta earn those battle scars :lol


----------



## SummerSet

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yea, we pretty much argue daily and have to constantly defend our favorite. And most of the time against the same damn people.
> It's a never ending argument. You guys think he's awful and we don't. Can we move on already :lol shit is tiring.
> 
> It's the same arguments/viewpoints/BS being brought up over and over lol
> 
> Neither of us truly give a fuck about the opposing person's opinion at the end of the day. It's just a contest on who can argue the loudest and longest.
> 
> And my god, for the posters who make it their mission to be in EVERY thread that happens to mention Roman, why do you waste so much time on a man you can't stand and see as awful? Its creepy as fuck :lol
> Sometimes the detractors bring him up in an irrelevant topic. A thread came up about Cesaro earlier this week and somehow Roman still managed to get bashed by like the fourth post lol
> 
> Just give it a rest already.
> 
> So many people avoid this thread because the negativity is off putting fpalm


Well what do you expect? Pretty much scrapping the bottom of the barrel of quality on posters who hate him :lol


----------



## Redzero

> 2.Reigns is fantastic at selling,what show are you watching?


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Redzero said:


>


Maybe not fantastic, but he's had flashes of brilliance when it comes to selling- Rollins betrayal and Evolution beat down immediately come to mind. He's consistently solid (in that department) otherwise.


----------



## terrilala

eh I really enjoy him and don't mind when someone writes something negative if it's well thought out, not shit like quoting every negative comment and putting a :rep under each one. So silly and lame. I just don't get the same posters coming on and saying the same negative stuff over and over, I mean get a life already.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wish most of the people who avoid this thread would just ignore those being overly negative or trolling. It comes with the territory of being a Roman fan. Gotta earn those battle scars :lol












No pain, no gain girl :



terrilala said:


> eh I really enjoy him and don't mind when someone writes something negative if it's well thought out, not shit like quoting every negative comment and putting a :rep under each one. So silly and lame. I just don't get the same posters coming on and saying the same negative stuff over and over, I mean get a life already.


I'm taking you are referring to me :rep

:rep people because they said it better than me :draper2


----------



## The Bloodline

Well since theres enough going around on what there is to dislike about Reigns ill write what I liked from last night. His backstage segment was simple, He didn't goof around with cornball sheamus(i actually like sheamus), he kept his tween demeanor which from his interview yesterday I can tell he much prefers the tweener role. I hope the wwe keep him that way. I still would love to see him go one on one again. I love his hot tags but with him being single now I wanna see him in more actual singles action finally. I see he does single house show matches, give him some real matches on tv! Also I didn't hear any boos if there were any. At the end I wasn't expecting him to come back and spear Kane so that was a surprise and him staring at the authority shows me more what MITB is actually seting up for him. I dont see him winning sunday but I hope he has a nice showing. Battleground Randy vs Reigns?? everyones talking about summerslam but doesnt this come first.


----------



## CALΔMITY

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> I see The Reigns Discussion thread has devolved into The Reigns Hate thread, I highly disapprove.


Best way to deal with that is to simply ignore the ignorant hatred and either focus more on actual constructive criticism and/or positive reviews. However simple the solution may be it will be overlooked, someone will chime in and indulge the ignorant, and it's back to square one. The only hope for one to change their negative views on Reigns is for it to happen organically. Definitely do-able, but some people are just soo set in their views that you might as well not bother.


----------



## terrilala

Nicole Queen said:


> No pain, no gain girl :
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking you are referring to me :rep
> 
> :rep people because they said it better than me :draper2


:lol This I totally believe, although with all your practice of being so negative on here over and over I would think you might be able to say it yourself instead of copying and applauding almost every negative comment you see.


----------



## terrilala

Calamity Glitch said:


> Best way to deal with that is to simply ignore the ignorant hatred and either focus more on actual constructive criticism and/or positive reviews. However simple the solution may be it will be overlooked, someone will chime in and indulge the ignorant, and it's back to square one. The only hope for one to change their negative views on Reigns is for it to happen organically. Definitely do-able, but some people are just soo set in their views that you might as well not bother.


It's sometimes hard to ignore some of the obvious trolls, but you bring up good points.


----------



## Bushmaster

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> I see The Reigns Discussion thread has devolved into The Reigns Hate thread, I highly disapprove.


Just Deal with it. Reigns fans tell people that when they second guess his push or "hate" on him, I'm sure you can deal with a couple people who aren't fans of his.


----------



## Nicole Queen

terrilala said:


> :lol This I totally believe, although with all your practice of being so negative on here over and over I would think you might be able to say it yourself instead of copying and applauding almost every negative comment you see.


Eh, I've said most of my comments on Reigns already. I'm always anti-Reigns but right now there isn't much to go on when Ambrose and Rollins are the only reason to watch (GOATs) and Reigns is doing the same old hot tag stuff.

But I'm always practicing the negative around here so don't worry, will get back up 

Gotta keep you Reigns marks on your toes; and as Cal mentioned some people are set in their views and right now WWE is doing nothing to show us smarks another light :lol

Wynter also keeps saying about the popping Reigns threads, but what did you expect with one thread where everything else eventually gets merged, no way it will be Peace And Love :cheer

That's the difference between all three guys' threads; Roman has been the most polarizing and people continue to bash him in here, while say at the Ambrose thread is full of marking out over the future possibilities for him where to go and the only newcomers are people who have been converted to the Ambrosia :lol

:rep:rep:rep


----------



## terrilala

Sith Rollins said:


> Just Deal with it. Reigns fans tell people that when they second guess his push or "hate" on him, I'm sure you can deal with a couple people who aren't fans of his.


I don't think you especially like it when people rag on Seth but you deal, but when someone just comes on and trolls over and over you call them on it. I think a lot of Reigns fans here were *not* responding with "Just deal with it" with people, they were having good discussions for the most part.


----------



## terrilala

Nicole Queen said:


> Eh, I've said most of my comments on Reigns already. I'm always anti-Reigns but right now there isn't much to go on when Ambrose and Rollins are the only reason to watch (GOATs) and Reigns is doing the same old hot tag stuff.
> 
> But I'm always practicing the negative around here so don't worry, will get back up
> 
> Gotta keep you Reigns marks on your toes; and as Cal mentioned some people are set in their views and right now WWE is doing nothing to show us smarks another light :lol
> 
> Wynter also keeps saying about the popping Reigns threads, but what did you expect with one thread where everything else eventually gets merged, no way it will be Peace And Love :cheer
> 
> That's the difference between all three guys' threads; Roman has been the most polarizing and people continue to bash him in here, while say at the Ambrose thread is full of marking out over the future possibilities for him where to go and the only newcomers are people who have been converted to the Ambrosia :lol
> 
> :rep:rep:rep


Well that's wonderful for the Ambrose thread, everyone is marking! :cheer
I don't think you need to practice being negative btw, and don't flatter yourself so much, your posts don't keep anyone on their toes, they are frankly putting me to sleep, so ta ta


----------



## Bushmaster

terrilala said:


> I don't think you especially like it when people rag on Seth but you deal, but when someone just comes on and trolls over and over you call them on it. I think a lot of Reigns fans here were *not* responding with "Just deal with it" with people, they were having good discussions for the most part.


I don't think I've ever posted walls of text or got angry if someone criticizes Seth or hates him. I'm not gonna get angry at someone because they don't like one of my favorites, some people still think he is shit on the mic. All I can say he has improved a lot, I ain't gonna call them a Seth hater or something like that. 
Some people have been trolling the Seth thread a little bit and I've never let it annoy or bother me :shrug

And maybe not here but it's in the Raw thread, if you post in there from time to time you'll see it :shrug


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Sith Rollins said:


> Just Deal with it. Reigns fans tell people that when they second guess his push or "hate" on him, I'm sure you can deal with a couple people who aren't fans of his.


I'm gonna have to judging by the big difference between fans and non-fans of Reigns.


----------



## Bushmaster

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> I'm gonna have to judging by the big difference between fans and non-fans of Reigns.


It can get a lot worse in the future, just don't make a big deal if people hate Reigns. You shouldn't let how someone else views your favorite annoy you. I'm a huge Patriots fan and the majority of the US seems to hate the Pats and Brady, you think I get upset or angry about it? 

You don't have to be constantly defending Reigns, ignore it and continue talking about your fave.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> It can get a lot worse in the future, just don't make a big deal if people hate Reigns. You shouldn't let how someone else views your favorite annoy you. I'm a huge Patriots can and the majority of the US seems to hate the Pats and Brady, you think I get upset or angry about it?
> 
> You don't have to be constantly defending Reigns, ignore it and continue talking about your fave.


Gotta agree with this. Not necessarily condoning it, or trying to make up excuses, but it isn't as easy as that for some. We all react differently towards things we love. I would definitely encourage people to try to apply these words of yours, though. Good advice. (Y)


----------



## Empress

I've been lurking for a while and figured now is as good as any time to finally make an account. I'm an unapologetic Roman Reigns fan but some of you seem to have more passion reserved for him than myself and other fans of his. My friend was actually at Raw in DC last night. He said the place went insane for him. I'll take his word over those who are inventing boo's or praying for his downfall or an injury that would shorten his career. Some of you complain endlessly that the WWE won't give new stars a chance. When they do, you're only content to cherry pick who you think is deserving. We've got Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins making a name for themselves while sharing the same space as Roman but you direct your bile at Roman? They all deserve their spots. 

I do wish that the WWE would give him more freedom to show his ability but some of you foam at the keyboard as though he has none. Not everyone needs to be a Bret Hart or a Shawn Michaels to get the job done. He has been putting on some good showing during house shows. I'm not sure why Vince or HHH is preventing him from more singles competition on TV. 

I have faith that he will improve in his skill set as more time goes by. Even some of your favorites were once newbies at first and got better. But I'm impressed by what I've seen thus far and what more is to come.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

I think you mistook my initial post as I was emotionally affected by the state of the thread, but it was just a sarcastic comment like "Oh everyone is hating on Bryan ever since he's reached the top, that's unusual (insert snarky smiley here)" or something like that.


----------



## cindel25




----------



## Nicole Queen

*Cindel* is working this thread like a pro :lol


----------



## HornyForAJ.

Reigns is a MACHNINE! Every time I watch his matches I get HYPED!!


----------



## Bushmaster

HornyForAJ. said:


> Reigns is a MACHNINE! Every time I watch his matches I get HYPED!!


What's your favorite tag match of his?


----------



## truelove

I've turned on reigns,he's gonna end up like sheamus and cena


----------



## Wynter

Im sure it's the tag match where the crowd went ape shit for him :reigns


----------



## A-C-P

Until proven otherwise :reigns is now known as Mr. Hot-Tag for me.

Not a knock on the guy, its actually smart on the WWE's part to hide his flaws this way, just hoping they let him develop more before they start booking him in long ME matches, but for the love of God they need to keep him away from Cena.


----------



## Reignz

the Reigns hate is hilarious, they all mad Reigns is getting a bigger push than their guy


----------



## Nicole Queen

A-C-P said:


> Until proven otherwise :reigns is now known as Mr. Hot-Tag for me.
> 
> Not a knock on the guy, its actually smart on the WWE's part to hide his flaws this way, just hoping they let him develop more before they start booking him in long ME matches, but for the love of God they need to keep him away from Cena.


It's kinda loss-loss situation to me.

From one side he's just starting to truly go into singles with house shows and until he vastly improves with them, they are going to give us just hot tags. Which given he's no longer in the Shield :side:

On the other hand, singles matches on TV right now might really hurt him, since aside from his finishing combo, he can't really keep the attention of the crowds.

As I said earlier, I think they are going to start keeping him off singles matches so they can build them up as something big and have the crowds anticipate seeing him one-on-one :hmm:


----------



## Wynter

Fair enough. WWE really has to stop the hot tag grooming. The dude isn't in a stable anymore. He's on his way to having a big match with Triple H at Summerslam. Why has he only had legit singles matches in house shows with Randy and Bray?

Why haven't they made SD or something a way for him to get more singles experience too? Very weird booking. He was decent in FCW in lengthy matches, I don't understand why they haven't been building on that for the past two years.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Im sure it's the tag match where the crowd went ape shit for him :reigns


The ones where he spends most of the time on the apron? Oh ok, my favorite Seth matches are when the crowd goes crazy for him too. Chanting this is awesome :rollins


----------



## Waffelz

Sith Rollins said:


> What's your favorite tag match of his?


I liked the one where he finally got the hot tag and done his five or six moves and won.... Oh wait.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> The ones where he spends most of the time on the apron? Oh ok, my favorite Seth matches are when the crowd goes crazy for him too. Chanting this is awesome :rollins


----------



## Wynter

Oh, you mean when Seth had to go full spot monkey and risk his neck for cheap pops unk2


----------



## The Bloodline

Im happy WWE has at least 4 new stars on their hands in Dean, Seth, Bray and Roman. I think theyve done a great job with these guys to the point where they look like legitimate stars. Roman is getting main event rub but he's not getting the title rub just yet. Seth and Dean are involved in a big upper card feud and Bray is my favorite to leave with the title sunday if Cena doesn't take it. We are gonna see Roman in singles competition after this sunday im sure. All the MITB guys have been mixed in tag matches the last few weeks. His singles push is going full force after sunday, im looking very forward to how the feud with him and Randy/HHH goes. They have to let the Authority get the upper hand on him, Nows not the time to dominate, it has to seem like Randy has a chance against him.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, you mean when Seth had to go *full spot monkey* and risk his neck for cheap pops unk2


Sorry *Wynter* but :ti


----------



## terrilala

The hot tag gets a big pop so the wwe is probably going to go with it some more, it's entertaining and they seem to be setting it up for Roman to look like he could win at MITB only to have the chance taken by HHH or Orton.


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> Sorry *Wynter* but :ti


So WWE didn't start having Seth do crazy bumps,dives, spots from high places and big sells out of nowhere? Because those were getting him the biggest pops when they were Face.


----------



## Empress

Reignz said:


> the Reigns hate is hilarious, they all mad Reigns is getting a bigger push than their guy


Pretty much, but everyone else deserves their chance to make a name for themselves? If Bray, Dean or Seth were to be crowned champion tomorrow, there would be nothing but endless praise. Roman being popular has not stopped anyone else from getting their glory. But it's a crisis if Roman gets some shine. 

Although, I do hope that he does not go anywhere near the belt until next year. I'd like to see him improve in some areas and develop his in ring psychology a little bit more. 

I'm not going to beat up on any wrestler who is making an effort. Lord Knows, Bray did nothing for me as Husky and now he's one of the best on the roster. Before him, there was The Rock who looked to be lacking at the onset. Reigns isn't perfect, but he's hungry enough to put in the work.


----------



## BORT

Empress said:


> I've been lurking for a while and figured now is as good as any time to finally make an account. I'm an unapologetic Roman Reigns fan but some of you seem to have more passion reserved for him than myself and other fans of his. My friend was actually at Raw in DC last night. He said the place went insane for him. I'll take his word over those who are inventing boo's or praying for his downfall or an injury that would shorten his career. Some of you complain endlessly that the WWE won't give new stars a chance. *When they do, you're only content to cherry pick who you think is deserving. *


I can't speak for everyone else but me personally I judge if a guy is "deserving" based on the position he is being given and whether his mic work, wrestling ability, and overall look/character are worthy of that position. So far Roman hasn't shown me enough ability for me to say that he is worthy of being in the position he's being put in ATM. I honestly believe he'd be better suited the in the midcard right now feuding with a guy like Barrett or some other midcard/uppermidcard heel. 



Empress said:


> *We've got Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins making a name for themselves while sharing the same space as Roman but you direct your bile at Roman? They all deserve their spots.*


That's the thing though, many of us DO NOT believe he deserves that spot and feel he isn't ready yet it seems clear that the WWE thinks differently. That's our problem. It isn't really with Roman it's with WWE management.(well most of us)

Regarding "bile" well what do you expect? This guy is being prepped up to be "the next big thing" and is showing tons of signs of the WWE having the biggest hard on for him, I mean don't you think people would start to get really passionate about their opinions regarding a position/push like this? I mean it's not like he's in the midcard or something and being prepped to win the US Belt.....



Empress said:


> I do wish that the WWE would give him more freedom to show his ability but some of you foam at the keyboard as though he has none. Not everyone needs to be a Bret Hart or a Shawn Michaels to get the job done. He has been putting on some good showing during house shows. I'm not sure why Vince or HHH is preventing him from more singles competition on TV.
> 
> I have faith that he will improve in his skill set as more time goes by.* Even some of your favorites were once newbies at first and got better. But I'm impressed by what I've seen thus far and what more is to come.*


Yea they were but the difference is when most of them reached that spot that Roman was in they were already in the business for YEARS and were clearly ready to receive that big push. It's clear as day that Roman is still green as hell and needs at least another 2-3 years IMO to really be ready for the main event. Again it's even questionable at this point whether or not the guy can even put on a freakin singles match...fpalm....that isn't really a good thing for a guy that's supposed to be getting the title as early as next years Wrestlemania....(if the rumors are infact true)


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> So WWE didn't start having Seth do crazy bumps,dives, spots from high places and big sells out of nowhere? Because those were getting him the biggest pops when they were Face.


Sure they were getting him pops, but he also got "This Is Awesome" chants in singles matches. Didn't have to break his neck for those :lol

Roman is as of yet to keep the crowd's attention in any of his singles matches like this unk2

(Missed arguing with you : other Reigns fans are fpalm)




177 said:


> I can't speak for everyone else but me personally I judge if a guy is "deserving" based on the position he is being given and whether his mic work, wrestling ability, and overall look/character are worthy of that position. So far Roman hasn't shown me enough ability for me to say that he is worthy of being in the position he's being put in ATM. I honestly believe he'd be better suited the in the midcard right now feuding with a guy like Barrett or some other midcard/uppermidcard heel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing though, many of us DO NOT believe he deserves that spot and feel he isn't ready yet it seems clear that the WWE thinks differently. That's our problem. It isn't really with Roman it's with WWE management.(well most of us)
> 
> Regarding "bile" well what do you expect? This guy is being prepped up to be "the next big thing" and is showing tons of signs of the WWE having the biggest hard on for him, I mean don't you think people would start to get really passionate about their opinions regarding a position/push like this? I mean it's not like he's in the midcard or something and being prepped to win the US Belt.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they were but the difference is when most of them reached that spot that Roman was in they were already in the business for YEARS and were clearly ready to receive that big push. It's clear as day that Roman is still green as hell and needs at least another 2-3 years IMO to really be ready for the main event. Again it's even questionable at this point whether or not the guy can even put on a freakin singles match...fpalm....that isn't really a good thing for a guy that's supposed to be getting the title as early as next years Wrestlemania....(if the rumors are infact true)


:rep :rep :rep 

Can't rep you again but this is perfectly said

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> So WWE didn't start having Seth do crazy bumps,dives, spots from high places and big sells out of nowhere? Because those were getting him the biggest pops when they were Face.


Honestly, this is when Seth started to stand out to me. I didn't know he had those kind of moves in his arsenal and wanted to see more.


----------



## Wynter

Exactly. WWE knows how to present their talents to get over. They found out what popped the crowd for Seth and they know what pops the crowd with Roman. Simple.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, you mean when Seth had to go full spot monkey and risk his neck for cheap pops unk2


Yeah I guess, also the amazing matches he's had with Cena and Bryan along with a few others :shrug

I can appreciate someone risking his neck to entertain the crowd and me. Comparing that to someone who only gets the hot tag though :jordan4


----------



## Wynter

Roman's so untalented and still managed to be the most over :reigns you all are going to be pissed when he reaches his potential. Prepare your anus for the next 10 years :ambrose


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman's so untalented and still managed to be the most over :reigns you all are going to be pissed when he reaches his potential. Prepare your anus for the next 10 years :ambrose


That's all you got :lel


----------



## Wynter

That's all I need to say. Roman is over despite all you have to say about him. At the end of the day, WWE is behind him and the casuals dig him.

What we both think doesn't matter lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> That's all I need to say. Roman is over despite all you have to say about him. At the end of the day, WWE is behind him and the casuals dig him.


Truth.

Hi Halfie


----------



## Empress

177 said:


> I can't speak for everyone else but me personally I judge if a guy is "deserving" based on the position he is being given and whether his mic work, wrestling ability, and overall look/character are worthy of that position. So far Roman hasn't shown me enough ability for me to say that he is worthy of being in the position he's being put in ATM. I honestly believe he'd be better suited the in the midcard right now feuding with a guy like Barrett or some other midcard/uppermidcard heel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing though, many of us DO NOT believe he deserves that spot and feel he isn't ready yet it seems clear that the WWE thinks differently. That's our problem. It isn't really with Roman it's with WWE management.(well most of us)
> 
> Regarding "bile" well what do you expect? This guy is being prepped up to be "the next big thing" and is showing tons of signs of the WWE having the biggest hard on for him, I mean don't you think people would start to get really passionate about their opinions regarding a position/push like this? I mean it's not like he's in the midcard or something and being prepped to win the US Belt.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they were but the difference is when most of them reached that spot that Roman was in they were already in the business for YEARS and were clearly ready to receive that big push. It's clear as day that Roman is still green as hell and needs at least another 2-3 years IMO to really be ready for the main event. Again it's even questionable at this point whether or not the guy can even put on a freakin singles match...fpalm....that isn't really a good thing for a guy that's supposed to be getting the title as early as next years Wrestlemania....(if the rumors are infact true)



If the WWE were run as it was in the 80's and mid 90's, there would opportunities for Roman to improve upon his faults in the upper mid card. He could hold the IC belt and put in solid work. I do agree with you that would suit Roman best. But since the WWE doesn't care about the secondary belt (and at times the main belt is an afterthought), he'll have to learn on the spot. I don't think it's fair, but it is what it is. My only hope is that the WWE does not go full throttle in their push and put the belt on him this year. That would just be a disaster and my fear. 

As for him being able to put on a match, he can. The WWE, in their inept wisdom, have decided to keep him in tag matches at the moment. Maybe they want him to learn more from the others. If they are grooming him to replace Cena as the face, I doubt they are going to chance it to "sink or swim". They are essentially training him to be more conditioned. I get why that would make others angry, but I'd rather wish him well than doom him to Ryback failure. And I actually believe he can meet the expectations.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wondering if I should step in to argue with Wynter. Once I'm off work :lol


EDIT: I do think Reigns needs that ONE special singles match before his first title win to prove his doubters wrong. Austin had the Bret match, Rock had the ladder match with HHH, Orton had the Foley hardcore match etc.

Summerslam against HHH will be the litmus test. Can make or break him. If the crowd doesn't stay hot or starts trolling, you can be damn sure who's getting the blame. :HHH2


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> That's all I need to say. Roman is over despite all you have to say about him. At the end of the day, WWE is behind him and the casuals dig him.
> 
> What we both think doesn't matter lol


No, you just ignored the part where Rollins has gotten this is awesome chants for singles matches where he didn't need to "break his neck"

Yeah Roman is over and will be over for the next 10 years, I don't take wrestling that seriously where I'll cry myself to sleep or rant. I do wonder if the people in here who hate Cena and call him a cancer will turn on Reigns when if he is overcoming the odds weekly.


----------



## Wynter

Oh Seth has gotten this is awesome chants, but he started really getting those big pops when he started risking all nine of his lives lol

And of course they will turn on Roman at some point. Even Bryan with all the love he garnered had started getting splatters of boos lol its inevitable.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Whoever gets the big spots gets the big pops- as simple as that. For most of their heel run, it was Reigns hence he's the most over. When they let Seth do those, he got over too. Basic.


----------



## Wynter

That's what I'm saying. Seth was given big spots to get over and they did the same with Roman. But some like to act like Roman is the only one to ever get booked that way lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well he was booked that way far longer while the other two did the bulk of the work in many fans' eyes so that's why :lol

Plus he got the SS and RR records in his first attempt, beat Punk when Seth/Dean failed, etc. 


I don't mind it coz well someone had to get the preferential treatment and Reigns has more star potential and mainstream appeal in him. Plus Seth and Dean haven't been affected by his push and are getting featured prominently. Unless Reigns turns full Cena, I won't boo the man. And it may happen despite Reigns' current persona. Cena was the Doctor of Thuganomics before becoming the Chain Gang leader and then the Marine and then the Superman. It happens


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> That's what I'm saying. Seth was given big spots to get over and they did the same with Roman. But some like to act like Roman is the only one to ever get booked that way lol


But still, Seth worked the majority of the matches, while Roman got the hot tag. 

No one's fault but Creative about how they are booked, but when you see one guy pulling all the stops only for another to get the win in 30 seconds unk2 It's understandable why some are not getting their panties twisted for Roman


----------



## CookiePuss

"overcoming the odds"

You guys do realize if WWE had their top stars constantly lose or just trade wins with random people, they would probably end up like TNA? Gotta protect the top dogs, and if Reigns is on his way to being a top dog, he certainly will be protected and should be. End of story.


----------



## tbp82

I love all the negativity here. The reason why is because it shows Roman is truly moving to another level. The closer Roman gets to the top the more the fear in his haters grow and it is fear. Its lonely at the top. The hate grows as Roman's star grows. This hate will go away if Roman starts to become irrelevant then they'll move on to someone like Mojo Rawley or Jason Jordan.


----------



## The Bloodline

As a Roman fan I can understand those who arent sold on him yet. I cant understand the people that want nothing more than to see him fail tho. There are people who want his matches to bomb. If he actually does put on good single matches, would you still hate him? Cause from what I see some just dont want to like the guy no matter what. He's not a cheesy face at all, he clearly tries hard and he excels at what the WWE lays out for him. Its not his fault they insist on tag matches right now. I think he'll be fine on his own, i've personally seen enough to believe he can do a singles match when given the opportunity. I'm looking forward to a singles feud. He hasnt had one yet, it'll be interesting to see how he handles that,


----------



## Born of Osiris

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wondering if I should step in to argue with Wynter. Once I'm off work :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: I do think Reigns needs that ONE special singles match before his first title win to prove his doubters wrong. Austin had the Bret match, Rock had the ladder match with HHH, Orton had the Foley hardcore match etc.
> 
> Summerslam against HHH will be the litmus test. Can make or break him. If the crowd doesn't stay hot or starts trolling, you can be damn sure who's getting the blame. :HHH2


Indeed. And nothing he's shown has given me belief that the match will be decent. I can already see it now. Crowd will probably start off hot, only to settle down and get bored and start chanting random stuff. Hell, I could even see them chanting Daniel Bryan which would make me :

If Reigns was getting built up slowly through the mid and upper card then I'd have no problem. But WM31 is less than a year away. And lots of people are expecting him to be the focus. I don't know how he'll improve in that short of a time.

Also just to add, as a Bryan mark of course I feel a little threatened. Why would I want someone who's inferior to him in literally every way possible taking a spot that should be his? Bryan is more over than Reigns will ever be in his career. Sells more merch, draws ratings, cuts decent promos and can actually have good matches.

You damn right I'm going to be asshurt if Reigns gets pushed in front of him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Bryan is more over than Reigns will ever be in his career.


*That's just completely wrong. Reigns gets huge pops, draws the same ratings, if not better, and Bryan's promos have always sucked. If Reigns gets a T-Shirt down the line, you don't know what his sales would look like.*


----------



## THANOS

Ravensflock88 said:


> As a Roman fan I can understand those who arent sold on him yet. I cant understand the people that want nothing more than to see him fail tho. There are people who want his matches to bomb. *If he actually does put on good single matches, would you still hate him?* Cause from what I see some just dont want to like the guy no matter what. He's not a cheesy face at all, he clearly tries hard and he excels at what the WWE lays out for him. Its not his fault they insist on tag matches right now. I think he'll be fine on his own, i've personally seen enough to believe he can do a singles match when given the opportunity. I'm looking forward to a singles feud. He hasnt had one yet, it'll be interesting to see how he handles that,


First off, great post :clap!! To answer your question, no I would not. I've been pretty straight up with my feelings about him or any talent for that matter. I'm very very easy to please in wrestling. If your either a great wrestler, a great mic worker, have a unique and interesting gimmick, and/or are actively showing continuous improvement, all to the level of the position your being given I'll root for you. Hell I like Adam Rose, Big E, Henry, etc. but if you made someone like Adam Rose the WWE champion right now squashing everyone in his path I wouldn't feel all that happy about it because his skills aren't at that level yet.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I want to like almost everyone in the company, but some talents' skillsets just don't deserve their positions in my opinion, at least until they improve. My only real exception to that is Cena, who definitely has the skillset to deserve to be a the top guy, but is so damn unlikable that I can't bring myself to root for him, especially when he's squashing my favourites.

So, if Roman improves and can work great singles matches to the level of a Sheamus or Cena at the very least, shows consistent visual improvement, and his mic skills improve substantially than I'll probably end up marking for the guy, because he's likable to me and definitely has a presence about him that draws me in, but if he doesn't than I'll always be critical of him, though I may vocalize it a lot less.



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Also just to add, as a Bryan mark of course I feel a little threatened. Why would I want someone who's inferior to him in literally every way possible taking a spot that should be his? Bryan is more over than Reigns will ever be in his career. Sells more merch, draws ratings, cuts decent promos and can actually have good matches.
> 
> You damn right I'm going to be asshurt if Reigns gets pushed in front of him.


Yeah let's call a spade a spade. As a Bryan mark, obviously I feel threatened by the prospect of a green Reigns walking into the position that a much more talented performer has to bust his ass for years just to sniff.


----------



## BORT

tbp82 said:


> I love all the negativity here. The reason why is because it shows Roman is truly moving to another level. The closer Roman gets to the top the more the fear in his haters grow and it is fear. Its lonely at the top. The hate grows as Roman's star grows. This hate will go away if Roman starts to become irrelevant then they'll move on to someone like Mojo Rawley or Jason Jordan.


"haters make me famous" will always be the greatest defense mechanism for people that can't accept criticism.




Ravensflock88 said:


> As a Roman fan I can understand those who arent sold on him yet. I cant understand the people that want nothing more than to see him fail tho. There are people who want his matches to bomb. If he actually does put on good single matches, would you still hate him? Cause from what I see some just dont want to like the guy no matter what. He's not a cheesy face at all, he clearly tries hard and he excels at what the WWE lays out for him. Its not his fault they insist on tag matches right now. I think he'll be fine on his own, i've personally seen enough to believe he can do a singles match when given the opportunity. I'm looking forward to a singles feud. He hasnt had one yet, it'll be interesting to see how he handles that,


THANK YOU for this wonderful response. Now THIS is an opinion I can take serious and doesn't just flat out ignore what his naysayers have been trying to argue...

ME personally, No, I would not hate the guy. But for me the problem with Roman goes deeper than his ability to put on a decent singles match...it also comes down to his serious lack of mic skills, his lack of a more in depth moveset, and just his overall lack of a real gimmick/character(he's just a lone Shield guy? Can't see this lasting for long). If he can up his game considerably in all of these things then I would gladly take a liking to him more. But honestly just as of right now it seems like it will be awhile before he can get there. I mean guys like Ambrose, Bray, Rollins, Barrett, Bryan, and hell even Cesaro are a very hard standard to live up to.


----------



## Born of Osiris

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's just completely wrong. Reigns gets huge pops, draws the same ratings, if not better, and Bryan's promos have always sucked. If Reigns gets a T-Shirt down the line, you don't know what his sales would look like.*


Bryan is the most over person since Rock & Austin.

It would take alot for Reigns to get even a little bit near him. 

And if they push Reigns like they've pushed Cena the past decade then you can bet your ass alot of the crowd will end up turning on him. 

I still see Reigns ending up like a future Orton or Sheamus. Not Cena level. The next "Cena" probably isn't even in the company yet. As long as Cena is active, he'll remain the top guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Bryan is the most over person since Rock & Austin.
> 
> It would take alot for Reigns to get even a little bit near him.
> 
> And if they push Reigns like they've pushed Cena the past decade then you can bet your ass alot of the crowd will end up turning on him.
> 
> I still see Reigns ending up like a future Orton or Sheamus. Not Cena level. The next "Cena" probably isn't even in the company yet. As long as Cena is active, he'll remain the top guy.


*Well, you brought up ratings, and they're pretty much the same. 

If Reigns is assigned a catchphrase that's stamped on some shirts, it'll sell like hotcakes. Believe that :reigns

No argument there.

He's not NEARLY that boring. Reigns has been improving with his promos and the crowd pops anytime he's on the screen. He will only get better over time, whereas Orton and Sheamus have plateaued and been stagnant for YEARS.*


----------



## THANOS

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's just completely wrong. Reigns gets huge pops, draws the same ratings, if not better, and Bryan's promos have always sucked. If Reigns gets a T-Shirt down the line, you don't know what his sales would look like.*


Huge pops? Yes but certainly not to the extent of Bryan's this time last year. Bryan was getting Austin level pops and even DDP and JR agree (I can post the video if you'd like), while Reigns is getting the average Ziggler pop.

Draws the same ratings, if not better :lol? Post the quarter hour breakdowns and we'll make a comparison. Don't just spout something unless you have evidence. You're basically telling me that Reigns draws better viewers to his segments than the guy who was getting the highest segment of the night, over Lesnar, Taker, Cena, and even HHH, while wrestling Randy Orton for the zillionth time in a weird timeslot on the road to Wrestlemania. That's elite level drawing ability on this roster.

Bryan's promos haven't been very consistent but every one of them is better than any promo Reigns has ever cut. Come back to me when Reigns can cut a promo like these:






















Don't make this thread about a comparison to Bryan, because A) Reigns will get crushed and B) That's not what this thread is about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Huge pops? Yes but certainly not to the extent of Bryan's this time last year. Bryan was getting Austin level pops and even DDP and JR agree (I can post the video if you'd like), while Reigns is getting the average Ziggler pop.
> 
> Draws the same ratings, if not better :lol? Post the quarter hour breakdowns and we'll make a comparison. Don't just spout something unless you have evidence. You're basically telling me that Reigns draws better viewers to his segments than the guy who was getting the highest segment of the night, over Lesnar, Taker, Cena, and even HHH, while wrestling Randy Orton for the zillionth time in a weird timeslot on the road to Wrestlemania. That's elite level drawing ability on this roster.
> 
> Bryan's promos haven't been very consistent but every one of them is better than any promo Reigns ahs ever cut. Come back to me when Reigns can cut a promo like these
> 
> Don't make this thread about a comparison to Bryan, because A) Reigns will get crushed and B) That's not what this thread is about.


*
lol, you need 4 year old promos to make a point. Just stop. Comparing Reigns to Ziggler? Get out. Ratings were brought up, ratings were discussed. You've been spouting for months that the show will be nothing without Bryan, and the ratings have been the same, if not higher, for 3 straight weeks. I have every right to bring this up. Quit trying to sweep it under the rug when you know damn well you'd be all over Reigns if his segments were pulling 2.9's.*


----------



## Wynter

Imma need yall to never mention Roman in the same boat as the GOAT Daniel Bryan. Please and thank you :bryan3

Don't set that Samoan up for failure please 

Lol there's big pops Over and then there's Daniel Bryan Over. Huuuuuge difference.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's just completely wrong. Reigns gets huge pops, draws the same ratings, if not better, and Bryan's promos have always sucked. If Reigns gets a T-Shirt down the line, you don't know what his sales would look like.*


He gets huge pops carrying on from the Shield right now, how much singles segments and matches has he had that he draws the same ratings? 

Bryan's promos haven't always sucked. Respect the GOAT :bryan


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> He gets huge pops carrying on from the Shield right now, how much singles segments and matches has he had that he draws the same ratings?
> 
> Bryan's promos haven't always sucked. Respect the GOAT :bryan


:bryan3 had to step out my Roman mark for a second there to represent


----------



## Bushmaster

Now this is gonna turn into Bryan marks vs Reigns marks :Jordan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> He gets huge pops carrying on from the Shield right now, how much singles segments and matches has he had that he draws the same ratings?
> 
> Bryan's promos haven't always sucked. Respect the GOAT :bryan


*
Let me fix that. Bryan's promos have CONSISTENTLY sucked. One good speech in a blue moon isn't enough when you're a top guy. I could watch literally any Rock promo from any period after 98 and be equally entertained. When you have to dig for decent promos, you've got problems.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Who's your #1 favorite Wynter? Bryan, Reigns or Bo? :


----------



## THANOS

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> lol, you need 4 year old promos to make a point. Just stop. Comparing Reigns to Ziggler? Get out. Ratings were brought up, ratings were discussed. You've been spouting for months that the show will be nothing without Bryan, and the ratings have been the same, if not higher, for 3 straight weeks. I have every right to bring this up. Quit trying to sweep it under the rug when you know damn well you'd be all over Reigns if his segments were pulling 2.9's.*


First off, two of those promos are from this year :lol, and one was from last year in his first big feud with Cena. The others happened when he was basically mid to upper-card status or in the case of the NXT promo, completely irrelevant in the grande scheme of things, and yet they were still all quality, spotlight or not.

Overall ratings are irrelevant but I'm sure if Validreasoning comes in here and posts an average based on that it will show that RAWs with Bryan featured as the top act had higher overall ratings than since he left. But regardless of that, I'm happy the current ratings are holding up because we credit it to the fact that the likes of Ambrose, Rollins, Wyatt, HHH, and yes Reigns are doing very well. I can only imagine how they will be once Bryan returns to all of this. I just recommend not comparing them in ratings, because we are actually privy to information on Bryan's segments which show his rating power rendering that point inarguable on your behalf.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Imma need yall to never mention Roman in the same boat as the GOAT Daniel Bryan. Please and thank you :bryan3
> 
> Don't set that Samoan up for failure please
> 
> Lol there's big pops Over and then there's Daniel Bryan Over. Huuuuuge difference.


: Reigns is doing quite well for himself, considering his faults though, I must say. Those hot tags definitely get me pumped. He's probably third to Bryan and face Rollins in hot tag excitement to me which is saying something.


----------



## The Bloodline

yeh, this has nothing to do with Bryan. Bryan is getting some of the biggest consistent pops since the attitude era. It took time before he reach that level, and the wwe holding him back actually propelled him. I think it'll go well for Roman to be in a huge feud that isn't for the title. Thats why i'm looking forward to him and Orton. Let someone else have the title story while Roman continues to build. Seth and Dean story feels so nice cause we very rarely see such big time feel stories outside of the title. It would be fantastic if they can have multiple big stories going on outside of the title picture. He doesn't need the title right now, hes been gradually getting over in the shield the last 2 years. The pop he got when the camera panned to him during the sheamus segment was great. He doesn't need to be the main guy just yet. Especially with Bryan lined up to come back. I hope they keep giving him backstage segments as well. Keep showing his indifference to the other top faces, and keep him the lone badass that also has a sense of humor and charm(not the forced badass). "Believe That" can become a nice little catch phrase for him

ETA- on a sidenote, In the vid posted with Bryan and A.J, i Miss that look on him so much!


----------



## THANOS

Sith Rollins said:


> Now this is gonna turn into Bryan marks vs Reigns marks :Jordan


It's not a fair fight at all. :maury

Reminds me of this.











:::


----------



## A-C-P

I like Reigns and all, but trying to argue that Reigns is currently as over (or more over) than Bryan has been this year...










No one has been as over as Bryan was in quite some time. Not saying Reigns will never be that over, time will tell on that, but currently hes definitely not there.

Now as for the discussion on looks, promos, etc. that is all "eye of the beholder"/"different strokes for different folks" stuff and arguing that is just stupid.

And I will leave at that as this is a Reigns discussion thread, not a Bryan vs Reigns thread.


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Who's your #1 favorite Wynter? Bryan, Reigns or Bo? :


You're going to make me pick between Bryan and Bo???? 

:lol let me stop

:bryan :reigns :bo
In that order lol

Though, if Bo keeps being...unBOlievable 8*D he might fight for second 

Ok im done. The thread is derailing lol sorry


----------



## BORT

Reigns vs Bryan? Book it WWE! Reigns would become the biggest heel in the company!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> First off, two of those promos are from this year :lol, and one was from last year in his first big feud with Cena. The others happened when he was basically mid to upper-card status or in the case of the NXT promo, completely irrelevant in the grande scheme of things, and yet they were still all quality, spotlight or not.
> 
> Overall ratings are irrelevant but I'm sure if Validreasoning comes in here and posts an average based on that it will show that RAWs with Bryan featured as the top act had higher overall ratings than since he left. But regardless of that, I'm happy the current ratings are holding up because we credit it to the fact that the likes of Ambrose, Rollins, Wyatt, HHH, and yes Reigns are doing very well. I can only imagine how they will be once Bryan returns to all of this. I just recommend not comparing them in ratings, because we are actually privy to information on Bryan's segments which show his rating power rendering that point inarguable on your behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> : Reigns is doing quite well for himself, considering his faults though, I must say. Those hot tags definitely get me pumped. He's probably third to Bryan and face Rollins in hot tag excitement to me which is saying something.


*
The point here is consistency. Reigns' promo game started off badly, I've always agreed to this, but he's improving every week. I actually have no criticisms from yesterday's show, so I'd like to give you the floor since you seem to find flaws in almost everything he does.*


----------



## Nicole Queen

177 said:


> Reigns vs Bryan? Book it WWE! Reigns would become the biggest heel in the company!


Corporate champion :

CRoman Reigns :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Lol lord why did Bryan get brought up. Can we all just agree Bryan is GOAT and move on :

Roman is on way to being GOAT of course :reigns







Yall know I had to add that. Its my Mark duty :lol


----------



## THANOS

Ravensflock88 said:


> yeh, this has nothing to do with Bryan. Bryan is getting some of the biggest consistent pops since the attitude era. It took time before he reach that level, and the wwe holding him back actually propelled him. I think it'll go well for Roman to be in a huge feud that isn't for the title. Thats why i'm looking forward to him and Orton. Let someone else have the title story while Roman continues to build. Seth and Dean story feels so nice cause we very rarely see such big time feel stories outside of the title. It would be fantastic if they can have multiple big stories going on outside of the title picture. He doesn't need the title right now, hes been gradually getting over in the shield the last 2 years. The pop he got when the camera panned to him during the sheamus segment was great. He doesn't need to be the main guy just yet. Especially with Bryan lined up to come back. I hope they keep giving him backstage segments as well. Keep showing his indifference to the other top faces, and keep him the lone badass that also has a sense of humor and charm(not the forced badass). "Believe That" can become a nice little catch phrase for him
> 
> ETA- on a sidenote, In the vid posted with Bryan and A.J, i Miss that look on him so much!


Great post once again. If they are careful with Reigns and spread his rise out a bit more to where he wins the titles next Summerslam like Bryan did the first time, it will benefit him much more than giving him the Rumble win instead of Bryan, and pissing off the most outspoken fans in a decade :lol.

I like your suggestions for Reigns as well. Believe that is a good catchphrase for the soft spoken badass character he's playing.

In regards to your point on Bryan's look, I agree completely, that was my favourite look of his, and I wish he went back to it as well .


----------



## LigerJ81

I wouldn't mind A Bryan/Reign feud


----------



## Born of Osiris

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lol lord why did Bryan get brought up. Can we all just agree Bryan is GOAT and move on :
> 
> Roman is on way to being GOAT of course :reigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall know I had to add that. Its my Mark duty :lol


I apologize for starting this :lol


----------



## Reaper

For anyone that's comparing Reigns to Bryan at this point.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Reaper Jones said:


> For anyone that's comparing Reigns to Bryan at this point.


this gif is beautiful...


----------



## Nicole Queen

Reaper Jones said:


> For anyone that's comparing Reigns to Bryan at this point.


I wouldn't mind if Bryan kicks his fucking head in unk2

:lmao :lmao

Wow, Bryan/Reigns marks war is more fun than just Reigns marks/haters war


----------



## BORT

Nicole Queen said:


> *Corporate champion* :
> 
> CRoman Reigns :lmao


If they did this THEN the comparisons to the Rock would make sense :


----------



## The Bloodline

tht gif!! how do I not remember that moment?! that looks brutal


----------



## LigerJ81

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I apologize for starting this :lol


Why you started a war?:lol


----------



## Bushmaster

LigerJ81 said:


> I wouldn't mind A Bryan/Reign feud


Do you want Roman to get booed out of the building? I've always heard that the boos started when Cena kept beating Angle and Jericho, I think the boos would be worse if he beat Bryan.

Only way the feud could end and be good for him is if he lost in a hard fought match where DB makes him look good if that's possible. When he loses by submission DB can come out and say great match, you have an amazing future ahead of you. Basically sucking him off like Cena did last week, the crowd might eat that up.


----------



## Wynter

*Wynter sits here with a "I hate all of you" face*

Yall didn't have to post that gif of Bryan though :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Nicole Queen said:


> Corporate champion :
> 
> CRoman Reigns :lmao


I can't be the only one that thinks this WILL happen give or take a couple years somewhere down the line, it could be a legitimately great feud :draper2. D-Bry is just about as polar opposite to Roman as you'll get and I remember when those Shield heel turn rumours started surfacing, I thought Reigns was the better bet at the time. In 2 years I can't see it not happening.


----------



## LigerJ81

Sith Rollins said:


> Do you want Roman to get booed out of the building? I've always heard that the boos started when Cena kept beating Angle and Jericho, I think the boos would be worse if he beat Bryan.
> 
> *Only way the feud could end and be good for him is if he lost in a hard fought match where DB makes him look good if that's possible.* When he loses by submission DB can come out and say great match, you have an amazing future ahead of you. Basically sucking him off like Cena did last week, the crowd might eat that up.


Thats how I would like the feud go. If there one guy I know for sure that can bring out a great set of Singles matches out of Reigns, it's Bryan. I would love for them to make it were it would seem like Reigns was close to winning.


----------



## THANOS

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> The point here is consistency. Reigns' promo game started off badly, I've always agreed to this, but he's improving every week. I actually have no criticisms from yesterday's show, so I'd like to give you the floor since you seem to find flaws in almost everything he does.*


Criticisms aside he has made improvements over what he was in NXT/FCW, but not drastic ones. He still has an odd delivery style, and doesn't have full control of range of emotions in promos. One thing that has improved substantially is his material, but we have no way of knowing for sure if he's going off the cuff with some of it or if it's all spoon fed directly from the script.

Delivery and a full range of emotions is what makes Bryan an above average promo cutter. Bryan's lack of consistency lies in his material, which more often than not is unoriginal and unappealing to us. When he's given something solid to work with he produces promos similar to the ones above I posted, when he isn't he cuts an average promo.

As long as Reigns continues to have great material his promos won't bore the audience, but unless he improves the actual fundamentals of strong mic ability, his problems will shine through any time he's given significant spotlight on the mic.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lol lord why did Bryan get brought up. Can we all just agree Bryan is GOAT and move on :
> 
> Roman is on way to being GOAT of course :reigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall know I had to add that. Its my Mark duty :lol


I'm done making the comparison in this thread. It's just not fair lol.


----------



## CookiePuss

Lol...Reigns will not get booed out of the building if paired up with Bryan. Daniel Bryan is not a Messiah. If anything, there probably would be a split of cheers between the two.

Wrestlemania 30 is a good example of this. Everyone was expecting Bryan to be the heavy favorite going into the match with HHH. There were clearly people in the crowd rooting for Triple H - who was the heel, I might add - so there's no reason to believe that Reigns wouldn't get cheered if he had a match with DBryan at this current stage in his career as a babyface.

That's all I'm saying. Let's not turn this thread into a mark war. There's enough of that in the ratings thread :ti


----------



## The Bloodline

i honestly was hoping Reigns was the one to get the heel turn and get to wear the weekly sharp suits with a ponytail while being backed by hunter as pals. I still feel he would do great in that role, not sure if it'll ever happen now tho.


----------



## Reaper

Ravensflock88 said:


> tht gif!! how do I not remember that moment?! that looks brutal


It was just one of the many amazing moments from the Team Hell No vs Shield matches from last year ... Some of the greatest the WWE has ever seen. 

Here are some more:






























WynterWarm12 said:


> *Wynter sits here with a "I hate all of you" face*
> 
> Yall didn't have to post that gif of Bryan though :lmao


Lol. Trust me, The Shield and Bryan are completely intertwined. You wouldn't have one without the other because of the amazing matches they put on last year. Probably will go back and watch all those matches again at some point. 

Damn, having Daniel Bryan withdrawal symptoms. Needed this fix .. especially now that his thread has been temporarily closed too ...


----------



## SummerSet

Ravensflock88 said:


> i honestly was hoping Reigns was the one to get the heel turn and get to wear the weekly sharp suits with a ponytail while being backed by hunter as pals. I still feel he would do great in that role, not sure if it'll ever happen now tho.


:jay No thanks.That was the mistake that turned Orton into Orton.I,and I'm pretty sure most others around here,would not like that to happen to Reigns.


----------



## Wynter

Roman Reigns is destined for greatness. All you have to do is 


















Nah, seriously. I honestly see great things for Roman and that's why I mark so hard for him. He has so many raw tools that can shaped into someone entertaining, solid in the mic and ring while also carrying a natural star presence and charisma. I'm quite excited to see how long it takes for him to reach his full potential and if WWE is patient enough to give the slow build he needs.

There's no need to put so much pressure and responsibility on someone as inexperienced as Roman. He's young and has plenty years to grow and progress. To put everything on his plate quick and a hurry runs a high risk in negatively affecting his career before it truly starts. John Cena still has some years left in him and there are talents like Bray, Seth, Dean, Bryan, Cesaro, BoD etc who can help carry the company. They are not in dire need of finding top stars where they have a roster full with many who can be readily pushed ahead of him.

I'd just really hate to see a guy who could become so much, get fucked over by a company who prematurely ejaculates :lol


----------



## THANOS

cookiepuss said:


> Lol...Reigns will not get booed out of the building if paired up with Bryan. Daniel Bryan is not a Messiah. If anything, there probably would be a split of cheers between the two.


Awwww you actually believe that, how adorable :jordan5

I want you to remember that even the great HBK got booed over screwing over Bryan, and he's got booed every single time he's appeared since then, until he put him over verbally like crazy. Jericho couldn't even get HBK booed when he was a fulltime talent, but Bryan got him booed while he's a retired legend who rarely graces us with his presence and is beloved by all. Let that sink in for a minute.



cookiepuss said:


> Wrestlemania 30 is a good example of this. Everyone was expecting Bryan to be the heavy favorite going into the match with HHH. There were clearly people in the crowd rooting for Triple H - who was the heel, I might add - so there's no reason to believe that Reigns wouldn't get cheered if he had a match with DBryan at this current stage in his career as a babyface.
> 
> That's all I'm saying. Let's not turn this thread into a mark war. There's enough of that in the ratings thread :ti


The next night after WM30 with the most vocal and hardcore wrestling fans on the planet, Bryan received one of the biggest ovations since Austin saving Foley, and received "You Deserve It" chants for several minutes by 99% of that hardcore audience.


----------



## Born of Osiris

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman Reigns is destined for greatness. All you have to do is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, seriously. I honestly see great things for Roman and that's why I mark so hard for him. He has so many raw tools that can shaped into someone entertaining, solid in the mic and ring while also carrying a natural star presence and charisma. I'm quite excited to see how long it takes for him to reach his full potential and if WWE is patient enough to give the slow build he needs.
> 
> There's no need to put so much pressure and responsibility on someone as inexperienced as Roman. He's young and has plenty years to grow and progress. To put everything on his plate quick and a hurry runs a high risk in negatively affecting his career before it truly starts. John Cena still has some years left in him and there are talents like Bray, Seth, Dean, Bryan, Cesaro, BoD etc who can help carry the company. They are not in dire need of top stars where they have a roster full with many who can be readily pushed ahead of him.
> 
> I'd just really hate to see a guy who be become so much, get fucked over by a company who prematurely ejaculates :lol


I agree 100%.

But this is WWE :draper2

They've already fucked over Wyatt IMO. I actually expect them to fuck over Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns in one way or another.


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> There's no need to put so much pressure and responsibility on someone as inexperienced as Roman.


^^This. Except that I think Reigns is made of that special material that all top WWE guys are made of ... My only last complaint now (like other people) is that he's completely untested as a singles wrestler in longer stays inside the ring. 

That said, it's hardly a major complaint simply because the WWE has always had guys who were bad to even terrible in the ring become their top guys. Take Hogan and Warrior for example. Those two were by far the worst wrestlers to become the WWE's top guys and yet they still managed to put on one of the greatest rivalries and matches in WWE history ...

WWE is kinda where magic can happen at any point for anyone. They're trying to get it done with Reigns right now and they need to because the WWE desperately needs a genuinely popular babyface other than Bryan and it seems to be working. Looking forward to Reigns eventually becoming the champion because I have a feeling that it'll be a pretty epic moment.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Ravensflock88 said:


> i honestly was hoping Reigns was the one to get the heel turn and get to wear the weekly sharp suits with a ponytail while being backed by hunter as pals. I still feel he would do great in that role, not sure if it'll ever happen now tho.


It seems like I may be in the minority but I liked his FCW/NXT promo work much, much more than what he's doing now, I thought his delivery needed work but with time it would have come good, my personal preferences gravitate much more to that character than the 80's action hero quite strong type they have him playing. Maybe it worked as the Shield's enforcer but its time to transition now....

xvwhgt




I've posted these videos on this board before though. But yeah they're going in another direction :draper2





Reigns seems more comfortable in that cocky character too tbh as seen in that Main Event promo above.


----------



## Empress

177 said:


> Reigns vs Bryan? Book it WWE! Reigns would become the biggest heel in the company!



I would actually enjoy this, but I'd like for Roman to be more conditioned in the ring first before a feud takes place. Daniel has the ability to bring out the best in other wrestlers.


----------



## CookiePuss

THANOS said:


> Awwww you actually believe that, how adorable :jordan5
> 
> I want you to remember that even the great HBK got booed over screwing over Bryan, and he's got booed every single time he's appeared since then, until he put him over verbally like crazy. Jericho couldn't even get HBK booed when he was a fulltime talent, but Bryan got him booed while he's a retired legend who rarely graces us with his presence and is beloved by all. Let that sink in for a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> The next night after WM30 with the most vocal and hardcore wrestling fans on the planet, Bryan received one of the biggest ovations since Austin saving Foley, and received "You Deserve It" chants for several minutes by 99% of that hardcore audience.


I don't remember HBK getting booed heavily at every appearance. He was on NXT and got "one more match" chants. And yes, I do believe what I said about Reigns. You can sit there and mock me all you want, but I gave a great example. If Triple H, the guy who in kayfabe, wanted to bury DBryan and beat the guy up and waterboarded him while he was handcuffed, got cheered (as a heel) against Bryan, why would Reigns who is more over than he's ever been, be "booed out of the building"?

Don't let your bias towards Bryan get in the way of reality.


----------



## Wynter

And that's the sad part about this. Roman was decent in the ring as Leakee in FCW. If WWE had spent the time after he and Seth lost the tag titles to build him as a singles competitor instead of nearly only focusing on further grooming his hot tag skills, I doubt so many would be calling him horrible now. He would have had almost two years to round himself out and shave down/off some of his weaknesses.

I know I keep bringing it up, but he had pretty good match with Barrett and it just makes me go fpalm to think of how far Roman would have progressed so far if they were letting him work his singles game this whole time. They protected him for far too long.

You can't limit and keep the training wheels on a guy for this long and then throw him out to the wolves/bears/sharks and expect him to deliver top guy quality.

They let Seth go out there and get better on the mic. They should have had Roman out there in house shows at least, cutting promos and also having singles matches. Your guy can't progress unless you let them. 

And WWE has a chance to remedy that mistake by slow building him; building him from the upper midcard up. You have a guy who is walking charisma, aura, intensity and though some may disagree, looks and gives off the presence of a top star. All they need to do is continue being patient and allow him to get the experience he needs.

Just imagine once he becomes good in the areas he's lacking with all the natural star power he possesses? They could get waaaay more years out of him than maybe the one year they'd get with a push that went too far too fast


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Delivery and a full range of emotions is what makes Bryan an above average promo cutter. Bryan's lack of consistency lies in his material, which more often than not is unoriginal and unappealing to us. When he's given something solid to work with he produces promos similar to the ones above I posted, when he isn't he cuts an average promo.
> 
> As long as Reigns continues to have great material his promos won't bore the audience, but unless he improves the actual fundamentals of strong mic ability, his problems will shine through any time he's given significant spotlight on the mic.


*I agree. He is so loose and natural in his APP and post RAW promos. I don't understand why he isn't being the same on television. Everyone seemed to be given free reign to do whatever last night. I guess he just wants to portray the badass persona.*



cookiepuss said:


> Lol...Reigns will not get booed out of the building if paired up with Bryan. Daniel Bryan is not a Messiah. If anything, there probably would be a split of cheers between the two.
> 
> Wrestlemania 30 is a good example of this. Everyone was expecting Bryan to be the heavy favorite going into the match with HHH. There were clearly people in the crowd rooting for Triple H - who was the heel, I might add - so there's no reason to believe that Reigns wouldn't get cheered if he had a match with DBryan at this current stage in his career as a babyface.


*Exactly, there were Triple H chants at Mania, and his heel work leading up to the chairshot on the steel post was average by his standards. Thinking about it still makes me twitch to this day, but I digress.*




Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I apologize for starting this :lol





THANOS said:


> I'm done making the comparison in this thread.





cookiepuss said:


> Let's not turn this thread into a mark war. There's enough of that in the ratings thread :ti


----------



## Wynter

God, sometimes Roman's promos are so scripted it freaking hurts :no:

Like last night's backstage pass just made me go fpalm It was back to his "stoic bad ass" promos and I was sad to hear that again.

Roman Reigns is a great trash talker and will do some good if he was given a little more freedom on the mic. And also a style of promo cutting that naturally suits him.

Like it's been pointed out dozens of times before: cocky, laid back, funny and a little bit of asshole Roman is best for business :lol He's much more natural in those roles and I swear he will progress so quick on the mic if they just let him.

My god WWE, please let Roman grow out of his Shield identity. His gimmick or whatever was perfect in the confines of a stable, but it's time to hang it up. Time for Roman to shine in his own role. Dean and Seth got the chance to run with brand new/progressed characters and they're looking amazing out there.

Just staaaahp holding Roman back in certain ways


----------



## LigerJ81

The only I would like for Reigns to keep as far to remember The Shield really is the Theme(I love the Theme Can't help it) other than that, let him break into his own Identity. 

Ambrose and Rollins at this point are getting somewhat of a better deal than Reigns is cause they're breaking into their own character while Poppa Vince is like the over protective parent who is keeping Reigns stuck, not realize it hindering him more than anything.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> God, sometimes Roman's promos are so scripted it freaking hurts :no:
> 
> Like last night's backstage pass just made me go fpalm It was back to his "stoic bad ass" promos and I was sad to hear that again.
> 
> Roman Reigns is a great trash talker and will do some good if he was given a little more freedom on the mic. And also a style of promo cutting that naturally suits him.
> 
> Like it's been pointed out dozens of times before: cocky, laid back, funny and a little bit of asshole Roman is best for business :lol He's much more natural in those roles and I swear he will progress so quick on the mic if they just let him.
> 
> My god WWE, please let Roman grow out of his Shield identity. His gimmick or whatever was perfect in the confines of a stable, but it's time to hang it up. Time for Roman to shine in his own role. Dean and Seth got the chance to run with brand new/progressed characters and they're looking amazing out there.
> 
> Just staaaahp holding Roman back in certain ways


Co-sign completely. There's not even more than I can add. I hope the WWE takes off the training wheels .I hope he'll start to have some more single matches and time to let loose on the mic. 

I've gotten my life from some of the videos I've seen of Roman on Youtube. I love these two clips in particular. I have read that Seth and Dean were helping him out. He'll probably never be as great as Dean on the mic but the potential is there when he's allowed to be more than just the stoic badass. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgDKRcrxNsA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA8Nlx8Bm9w


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Like it's been pointed out dozens of times before: cocky, laid back, funny and a little bit of asshole Roman is best for business :lol He's much more natural in those roles and I swear he will progress so quick on the mic if they just let him.


*Don't forget goofy Reigns!*






*Reminds me of 2002 Rock* :lol


----------



## Wynter

long live the llama mask bro :lmao


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> long live the llama mask bro :lmao



:lol:lol

These three had the best chemistry. I love Seth's "WHAT?!"


----------



## Wynter

Oh god, how did I forget about Roman Thoroughbred Reigns?? :lmao

He's not a pony! :lol

http://vimeo.com/89761831


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh god, how did I forget about Roman Thoroughbred Reigns?? :lmao
> 
> He's not a pony! :lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89761831


:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh god, how did I forget about Roman Thoroughbred Reigns?? :lmao
> 
> He's not a pony! :lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89761831


*More backstage Reigns segments!* :cheer


----------



## LigerJ81




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There should be a compilation of funny Shield segments.*


----------



## Wynter

Fucking Roman asking for Visine for his "poor eye" while Dean is there with bruised ribs :lmao

Man, you can't create the chemistry those three had/have. WWE/Trips really lucked out when they put those guys together.

I don't think this board can handle my marking when these guys reunite years from now....after several bloody feuds amongst them of course :


----------



## Born of Osiris

What's this match with Barret you keep mentioning Wynter?


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, you can't create the chemistry those there had/have. WWE/Trips really lucked out when they put those guys together.
> 
> I don't think this board can handle my marking when these guys reunite years from now....after several bloody feuds amongst them of course :


I see Seth/Dean as HHH/HBK. Best friends and enemies. Dean/Roman will be allies. I just don't see how things play out between Seth/Roman. Those two have barely interacted since the split. 

I could see a reunion within 5 years. But since this is the WWE and they have no patience to let things naturally play out, it's probably going to be in two years time. 

But their chemistry together was/is perfect. They better out out a Shield DVD by the fall.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> What's this match with Barret you keep mentioning Wynter?


----------



## Wynter

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> What's this match with Barret you keep mentioning Wynter?


Oh, it was on SD. Nothing exceptional by any means and it could have served better with more time (though it got like 10 minutes I believe) and much more back and forth with both beating the hell out of each other. But it was nice for the purpose it served.

I just noted Roman can actually be in a pretty good match if he is booked with the right opponents and doesn't have to work in a match where the pacing is too slow. Brawlers like Sheamus and Barrett are right up his alley. 

I'm kind of curious of how his match with Del Rio would have went if WWE didn't change the booking.


----------



## The Bloodline

"I just went to the zoo, its a llama mask"

"What are you doing, don't touch it" ... "I'M NOT A PONY" hahaha his delivery on this line is great

I'm gonna miss these segments. WWE live television didn't take advantage of this stuff. buried off air.


----------



## RapShepard

To me it's starting to seem like some of the IWC hates on whoever is getting the main push regardless of who they are. You saw it with Punk during his Reign and you saw it with Bryan how he got scheduled for the Mania matches all of a sudden he was boring. Last year Reigns was getting just as much love as Rollins and Ambrose now he's just a hot tag 3 move hack lol. If Ambrose was in his spot he'd be all types of wannna be Joker, Brian Pillmans and the likes. Its like the IWC looks for things so they can say "it's being shoved down our throats" no matter the crowd has clearly been behind all of the Shield. So the WWE pays attention to the crowd and pushes them as single stars and now it's a problem because it looks like Roman doesn't have to go to midcard hell with Big E and Rusev. The way they talk you'd think he was Mason Ryan in the ring.


----------



## RapShepard

And whats the whole deal of any time a face has a win streak they have to be "Super" no one's calling Rusev "Doomsday" Rusev and he's flatout washing people in the ring?


----------



## Nicole Queen

RapShepard said:


> And whats the whole deal of any time a face has a win streak they have to be "Super" no one's calling Rusev "Doomsday" Rusev and he's flatout washing people in the ring?


Rusev is squashing jobbers. 

Reigns has much more high-profile wins, both in singles (Punk) and tag matches.


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> And that's the sad part about this. Roman was decent in the ring as Leakee in FCW. If WWE had spent the time after he and Seth lost the tag titles to build him as a singles competitor instead of nearly only focusing on further grooming his hot tag skills, I doubt so many would be calling him horrible now. He would have had almost two years to round himself out and shave down/off some of his weaknesses.
> 
> I know I keep bringing it up, but he had pretty good match with Barrett and it just makes me go fpalm to think of how far Roman would have progressed so far if they were letting him work his singles game this whole time. They protected him for far too long.
> 
> You can't limit and keep the training wheels on a guy for this long and then throw him out to the wolves/bears/sharks and expect him to deliver top guy quality.
> 
> They let Seth go out there and get better on the mic. They should have had Roman out there in house shows at least, cutting promos and also having singles matches. Your guy can't progress unless you let them.
> 
> And WWE has a chance to remedy that mistake by slow building him; building him from the upper midcard up. You have a guy who is walking charisma, aura, intensity and though some may disagree, looks and gives off the presence of a top star. All they need to do is continue being patient and allow him to get the experience he needs.
> 
> Just imagine once he becomes good in the areas he's lacking with all the natural star power he possesses? They could get waaaay more years out of him than maybe the one year they'd get with a push that went too far too fast


Wynter you're kidding yourself if you think there is anything WWE could have done or ever do to get the haters to not hate on Reigns. Go back and read the post from 3-5 months back some comments were Reigns isn't ready for singles matches WWE should have him work single matchesss at house shows and keep him in tag matches on tv. That's exaactly what WWE is doing and they are still whining.


----------



## A-C-P

RapShepard said:


> And whats the whole deal of any time a face has a win streak they have to be "Super" no one's calling Rusev "Doomsday" Rusev and he's flatout washing people in the ring?


2 Differences here:

#1 - Rusev is crushing jobbers

#2 - Rusev is a monster heel, and monster heels are supposed to look "super" so when the big "babyface" comes up against them, they look like a giant underdog and finally beating the "super" monster heel means something to the crowd.

Faces are not supposed to be on top and go over EVERY SHOW, they are eventually supposed to overcome the heel, and give the heel his "comeuppance" The faces are supposed to look like the underdogs, most of the time.


----------



## The Bloodline

I'm thrilled he's working house shows singles and from what i hear he's been main eventing them with success. 

I wonder when we'll get Reigns/Ambrose interaction, even in just a passing backstage segment. I'm sure they'll revisit it someday not too far off since they never officially split. Im glad they're single, but i admit i was looking forward to their promos, they have great chemistry.


----------



## RapShepard

177 said:


> I can't speak for everyone else but me personally I judge if a guy is "deserving" based on the position he is being given and whether his mic work, wrestling ability, and overall look/character are worthy of that position. So far Roman hasn't shown me enough ability for me to say that he is worthy of being in the position he's being put in ATM. I honestly believe he'd be better suited the in the midcard right now feuding with a guy like Barrett or some other midcard/uppermidcard heel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing though, many of us DO NOT believe he deserves that spot and feel he isn't ready yet it seems clear that the WWE thinks differently. That's our problem. It isn't really with Roman it's with WWE management.(well most of us)
> 
> Regarding "bile" well what do you expect? This guy is being prepped up to be "the next big thing" and is showing tons of signs of the WWE having the biggest hard on for him, I mean don't you think people would start to get really passionate about their opinions regarding a position/push like this? I mean it's not like he's in the midcard or something and being prepped to win the US Belt.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they were but the difference is when most of them reached that spot that Roman was in they were already in the business for YEARS and were clearly ready to receive that big push. It's clear as day that Roman is still green as hell and needs at least another 2-3 years IMO to really be ready for the main event. Again it's even questionable at this point whether or not the guy can even put on a freakin singles match...fpalm....that isn't really a good thing for a guy that's supposed to be getting the title as early as next years Wrestlemania....(if the rumors are infact true)


Rock hadn't been in the business for years, neither had Kurt, neither had Brock. Another 2-3 years of not pulling the trigger sounds like a slow way to kill anyone's momentum and you know it. I can agree he shouldn't get the title to early next year. But to act like their just pushing him out of nowhere like he wasn't getting just as much and usually more cheers than Ambrose and Rollins despite him not doing "enough" moves for the IWC. Y'all shitted on WWE for not giving Bryan the ball the moment he had the fans behind him on the basis of "it's what WE want" well the fans in the arena clearly want him. I mean Dean and Seth haven't got a pop like he did just for standing across from Rusev. Yes he can improve in the ring but it's not like he's botching or hurting people so to hold him back for that is asinine. At the end of the day you don't know who's ready for the main event until they actually are in a main event. It's been plenty of midcard talents who have found out they were just midcard talents after a short main event run. If he's going to fail he'll fail whether its Sunday, Mania, or 2017. But to not push him while he's clearly getting cheered is the stuff y'all crucify them about Ziggler for. Anybody can make a list of why someone does/doesn't deserve a push but if the fans are cheering for you at that level unless your a work hazard its dumb to not go with it. The real hate is that he's WWE grown and you guys don't want to admit that sometimes they make a product of their own so well that they don't necessarily need that Indy polish.


----------



## tbp82

RapShepard said:


> Rock hadn't been in the business for years, neither had Kurt, neither had Brock. Another 2-3 years of not pulling the trigger sounds like a slow way to kill anyone's momentum and you know it. I can agree he shouldn't get the title to early next year. But to act like their just pushing him out of nowhere like he wasn't getting just as much and usually more cheers than Ambrose and Rollins despite him not doing "enough" moves for the IWC. Y'all shitted on WWE for not giving Bryan the ball the moment he had the fans behind him on the basis of "it's what WE want" well the fans in the arena clearly want him. I mean Dean and Seth haven't got a pop like he did just for standing across from Rusev. Yes he can improve in the ring but it's not like he's botching or hurting people so to hold him back for that is asinine. At the end of the day you don't know who's ready for the main event until they actually are in a main event. It's been plenty of midcard talents who have found out they were just midcard talents after a short main event run. If he's going to fail he'll fail whether its Sunday, Mania, or 2017. But to not push him while he's clearly getting cheered is the stuff y'all crucify them about Ziggler for. Anybody can make a list of why someone does/doesn't deserve a push but if the fans are cheering for you at that level unless your a work hazard its dumb to not go with it. The real hate is that he's WWE grown and you guys don't want to admit that sometimes they make a product of their own so well that they don't necessarily need that Indy polish.


Some great points here if Rollins or Ambrose were as over as Reigns this board would be claiming that's what the crowd want. Actually they claiming it now when they aren't as over as Reigns not even close.


----------



## RapShepard

A-C-P said:


> 2 Differences here:
> 
> #1 - Rusev is crushing jobbers
> 
> #2 - Rusev is a monster heel, and monster heels are supposed to look "super" so when the big "babyface" comes up against them, they look like a giant underdog and finally beating the "super" monster heel means something to the crowd.
> 
> Faces are not supposed to be on top and go over EVERY SHOW, they are eventually supposed to overcome the heel, and give the heel his "comeuppance" The faces are supposed to look like the underdogs, most of the time.


Yeah I know what your saying but that style of face has been out since the Hogan era. I know i'm not the only won who remembers that Steve Austin and The Rock hardly ever lost as faces especially clean when they were at their peaks. and if Rusev is a monster heel wouldn't they need a logical counterpart in a Kickass face. Then to top it all of go in the Ambrose threads and read the complaints on "yeah have him lose 2 matches in a row (by countout and a dq i think) he's buried" it's like the WWE is doomed with booking faces when they win their "Super" but if the lose "OMG buried he never wins how can I take him serious"


----------



## Bushmaster

tbp82 said:


> Some great points here if Rollins or Ambrose were as over as Reigns this board would be claiming that's what the crowd want. Actually they claiming it now when they aren't as over as Reigns not even close.


:jordan4


----------



## A-C-P

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I know what your saying but that style of face has been out since the Hogan era. I know i'm not the only won who remembers that Steve Austin and The Rock hardly ever lost as faces especially clean when they were at their peaks. and if Rusev is a monster heel wouldn't they need a logical counterpart in a Kickass face. Then to top it all of go in the Ambrose threads and read the complaints on "yeah have him lose 2 matches in a row (by countout and a dq i think) he's buried" it's like the WWE is doomed with booking faces when they win their "Super" but if the lose "OMG buried he never wins how can I take him serious"


But Austin and Rock also rarely wrestled matched on TV, and those matches rarely ended in anything close to a clean finish. Their segments on the show were usually set around building the feud for their next PPV and they didn't make the heel they were feuding with look like a joke, well sometimes they did, but in a different way than beating them in 10 matches before their PPV match, so the PPV matches meant a lot more.

I know its a different WWE now and they have way more TV time to fill, with WAY less of a mid-card to fill that TV time.

Its a fine line to book a true babyface that the entire crowd is going to accept in today's WWE (like you said can;t win to much and can't lose to much), and the WWE has FAILED miserably in doing so, with the exception on Daniel Bryan, which I will still argue was by total accident and the WWE never planned any of the things they did with Bryan for this year's WM and were just forced to go in that direction.

Reigns is over like gangbusters now, but just from past experiences with Cena, Sheamus, etc is where I think alot of the "doubt" people have for Reigns stems from. And the doubt is very warranted, the WWE has not shown any ability to book a "top face" other than in the Cena/Sheamus mold in the past 10 years, and people are going to just assume Reigns will go down the same booking path.


----------



## RapShepard

tbp82 said:


> Some great points here if Rollins or Ambrose were as over as Reigns this board would be claiming that's what the crowd want. Actually they claiming it now when they aren't as over as Reigns not even close.


I think in the IWC we're almost like underground music fans. We'll usually ride with the underdogs and those not getting respect because the one's on radio/main eventing already have the success we feel our guys should have. But at the same time though you can't knock everything on the radio because whether you like it or not you have to realize that enough OTHER people do to were someone said we have to go with this.


----------



## Empress

RapShepard said:


> Rock hadn't been in the business for years, neither had Kurt, neither had Brock. Another 2-3 years of not pulling the trigger sounds like a slow way to kill anyone's momentum and you know it. I can agree he shouldn't get the title to early next year. But to act like their just pushing him out of nowhere like he wasn't getting just as much and usually more cheers than Ambrose and Rollins despite him not doing "enough" moves for the IWC. Y'all shitted on WWE for not giving Bryan the ball the moment he had the fans behind him on the basis of "it's what WE want" well the fans in the arena clearly want him. I mean Dean and Seth haven't got a pop like he did just for standing across from Rusev. Yes he can improve in the ring but it's not like he's botching or hurting people so to hold him back for that is asinine. At the end of the day you don't know who's ready for the main event until they actually are in a main event. It's been plenty of midcard talents who have found out they were just midcard talents after a short main event run. If he's going to fail he'll fail whether its Sunday, Mania, or 2017. But to not push him while he's clearly getting cheered is the stuff y'all crucify them about Ziggler for. Anybody can make a list of why someone does/doesn't deserve a push but if the fans are cheering for you at that level unless your a work hazard its dumb to not go with it. The real hate is that he's WWE grown and you guys don't want to admit that sometimes they make a product of their own so well that they don't necessarily need that Indy polish.


Agree. 

There is a double standard at play when it comes to Roman Reigns. I recognize that he has to improve but many of the people who are declaring that it's too soon had no qualms when others were given their push. Brock dominated his first year out and he was hardly polished. The Rock broke out and the WWE didn't look back. Roman is starting to find his footing and should be given the chance. If he stumbles, he can get back up as have many others before him. He's not the first, nor will he be the last guy primed for their chance. It would be one thing if Roman's ascension were impeding other talents but Bray, Seth, Ziggler and Dean are over. 

I also feel that there are indie purists who look down on wrestlers who have not toiled away in gyms in front of 150 or so people. Roman has been around wrestling all his face. It's not as if he came off the street and demanded to to be put in the main event. He's been with the company since 2010. They have to put their hand on the trigger sometime. I just hope they don't fire away until next year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Agree.
> 
> There is a double standard at play when it comes to Roman Reigns. I recognize that he has to improve but many of the people who are declaring that it's too soon had no qualms when others were given their push. Brock dominated his first year out and he was hardly polished. The Rock broke out and the WWE didn't look back. Roman is starting to find his footing and should be given the chance. If he stumbles, he can get back up as have many others before him. He's not the first, nor will he be the last guy primed for their chance. It would be one thing if Roman's ascension were impeding other talents but Bray, Seth, Ziggler and Dean are over.
> 
> I also feel that there are indie purists who look down on wrestlers who have not toiled away in gyms in front of 150 or so people. Roman has been around wrestling all his face. It's not as if he came off the street and demanded to to be put in the main event. He's been with the company since 2010. They have to put their hand on the trigger sometime. I just hope they don't fire away until next year.


*Don't worry, he's not getting the belt til Wrestlemania. It does bother me that people ignore the fact that The Rock, Austin, Undertaker, and Kurt Angle all won the belt within 2 years. The slow burn doesn't work for everybody. Sometimes you have to take advantage of the momentum while it's hot. Sending Reigns to the mid card would only derail him and make people care less because he isn't fighting worthy opponents.*


----------



## RapShepard

A-C-P said:


> But Austin and Rock also rarely wrestled matched on TV, and those matches rarely ended in anything close to a clean finish. Their segments on the show were usually set around building the feud for their next PPV and they didn't make the heel they were feuding with look like a joke, so the PPV matches meant alot more.
> 
> I know its a different WWE now and they have way more TV time to fill, with WAY less of a mid-card to fill that TV time.
> 
> Its a fine line to book a true babyface that the entire crowd is going to accept in today's WWE (like you said can;t win to much and can't lose to much), and the WWE has FAILED miserably in doing so, with the exception on Daniel Bryan, which I will still argue was by total accident and the WWE never planned any of the things they did with Bryan for this year's WM and were just forced to go in that direction.
> 
> Reigns is over like gangbusters now, but just from past experiences with Cena, Sheamus, etc is where I think alot of the "doubt" people have for Reigns stems from. And the doubt is very warranted, the WWE has not shown any ability to book a "top face" other than in the Cena/Sheamus mold in the past 10 years, and people are going to just assume Reigns will go down the same booking path.


But thats the thing though nobody knows so why automatically jump to full blown negativity. Perception becomes reality and if you perceive he's going to be the next Cena then you'll start finding any Cenaesque thing to say see he's going down that path. With Roman i'd say it's a little to early to have him get beat just like with Rusev. I'm sure he'll meet defeat at some point in this HHH feud just off of can anybody really see HHH putting him over for essentially 5 PPVs lol. He didn't even like Batista or Sheamus that much and those are his homies. 

But a lot of the WWE can't book a top babyface I find meh because I feel like Cena gets essentially the same booking Rock and Austin got. Like you said they hardly lost clean especially without JR noting it going "bah GAWD he cheated" you know. The only difference is Cena never left or had to retire. I mean think Austin was overcoming Prime Kane and Taker in a feud but nobody complained about that being super. Its just how the top face is he's supposed to be the guy that if everything is even 9/10 he beats anyone that's whys he's the champ/top guy. Even when Cena loses we get on here and say we'll it wasn't clean so it does nothing for the heel or we say he's going to get the win back eventually so it doesn't matter. I'm a fan of villains but come on we're all old enough to know the bad guy doesn't usually win whether its the Hogan, New Generation, Attitude, Ruthless Aggression, or PG era.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Empress said:


> Agree.
> 
> There is a double standard at play when it comes to Roman Reigns. I recognize that he has to improve but many of the people who are declaring that it's too soon had no qualms when others were given their push. Brock dominated his first year out and he was hardly polished. The Rock broke out and the WWE didn't look back. Roman is starting to find his footing and should be given the chance. If he stumbles, he can get back up as have many others before him. He's not the first, nor will he be the last guy primed for their chance. It would be one thing if Roman's ascension were impeding other talents but Bray, Seth, Ziggler and Dean are over.
> 
> *I also feel that there are indie purists who look down on wrestlers who have not toiled away in gyms in front of 150 or so people. *Roman has been around wrestling all his face. It's not as if he came off the street and demanded to to be put in the main event. He's been with the company since 2010. They have to put their hand on the trigger sometime. I just hope they don't fire away until next year.


fpalm at the bolded part. It's truly pissing me off when people start with those arguments about wrestling in front of 50 people and so on. Haven't watched indy show in my life, nothing but the E. Do I want Reigns on top? No. I want the indy guys. It doesn't matter where someone has come from, it matters what he can do.

It's one being part of wrestling family and it's another to spend your whole life in wrestling. You said it, Reigns has been with the company since 2010 and that's the only experience he has. Why shouldn't people prefer guys with 10+/15+ years of experience to be on top?



RapShepard said:


> Yeah I know what your saying but that style of face has been out since the Hogan era. I know i'm not the only won who remembers that Steve Austin and The Rock hardly ever lost as faces especially clean when they were at their peaks. and if Rusev is a monster heel wouldn't they need a logical counterpart in a Kickass face. Then to top it all of go in the Ambrose threads and read the complaints on "yeah have him lose 2 matches in a row (by countout and a dq i think) he's buried" it's like the WWE is doomed with booking faces when they win their "Super" but if the lose "OMG buried he never wins how can I take him serious"


:topic: Most people agree that Ambrose has no problem losing matches because it fits and plays off well with his persona.

Reigns on the other hand needs to remain dominant and babyfaces are not dominant in the matches until they somehow pull the win out of nowhere. That's a reason Bryan got where he is now, people love badasses but they also love wrestlers they can relate to.

Monster heel doesn't need logical counterpart in Kickass face because this is WWE  They do need someone to stop him eventually but it's either gonna be someone like Cena (booked Superhumanly) or underdog that miraculously wins. Can't have Monster heel if he has someone equal to strength (or as in say Cena/Bray the heel needs to be very manipulative). 

Sorry for the kinda off-topic :rep


----------



## LigerJ81

I think we can all agree that we won't to see Reigns pushed to the moon like a one stand over night. Build him up for the remainder of year. He needs to aleast have his WM moment if they don't try to drop the Belt on him til Summerslam, I wouldn't even have a problem waiting til to next year's SS if they do this right.

other than that i don't really have a problem with people being negative(some have good points)


----------



## Joshi Judas

One defining singles match is all he needs to tell the world he's arrived. He's been in countless amazing matches with The Shield, had good showings in Survivor Series and the Rumble but needs that one single performance before his first title win to impress everyone.

Bray Wyatt for instance, had his match against Bryan at the Rumble. Orton back in the day had his Hardcore match against Foley etc.


----------



## Darkness is here

RapShepard said:


> Rock hadn't been in the business for years, neither had Kurt, neither had Brock. Another 2-3 years of not pulling the trigger sounds like a slow way to kill anyone's momentum and you know it. I can agree he shouldn't get the title to early next year. But to act like their just pushing him out of nowhere like he wasn't getting just as much and usually more cheers than Ambrose and Rollins despite him not doing "enough" moves for the IWC. Y'all shitted on WWE for not giving Bryan the ball the moment he had the fans behind him on the basis of "it's what WE want" well the fans in the arena clearly want him. I mean Dean and Seth haven't got a pop like he did just for standing across from Rusev. Yes he can improve in the ring but it's not like he's botching or hurting people so to hold him back for that is asinine. At the end of the day you don't know who's ready for the main event until they actually are in a main event. It's been plenty of midcard talents who have found out they were just midcard talents after a short main event run. If he's going to fail he'll fail whether its Sunday, Mania, or 2017. But to not push him while he's clearly getting cheered is the stuff y'all crucify them about Ziggler for. Anybody can make a list of why someone does/doesn't deserve a push but if the fans are cheering for you at that level unless your a work hazard its dumb to not go with it. The real hate is that he's WWE grown and you guys don't want to admit that sometimes they make a product of their own so well that they don't necessarily need that Indy polish.


great post :clap
and the ''experience'' excuse that smarks use is BULLSHIT.
These are the same people who want the belt on the man who debuted last year.


----------



## RapShepard

Nicole Queen said:


> fpalm at the bolded part. It's truly pissing me off when people start with those arguments about wrestling in front of 50 people and so on. Haven't watched indy show in my life, nothing but the E. Do I want Reigns on top? No. I want the indy guys. It doesn't matter where someone has come from, it matters what he can do.
> 
> It's one being part of wrestling family and it's another to spend your whole life in wrestling. You said it, Reigns has been with the company since 2010 and that's the only experience he has. Why shouldn't people prefer guys with 10+/15+ years of experience to be on top?
> 
> 
> 
> :topic: Most people agree that Ambrose has no problem losing matches because it fits and plays off well with his persona.
> 
> Reigns on the other hand needs to remain dominant and babyfaces are not dominant in the matches until they somehow pull the win out of nowhere. That's a reason Bryan got where he is now, people love badasses but they also love wrestlers they can relate to.
> 
> Monster heel doesn't need logical counterpart in Kickass face because this is WWE  They do need someone to stop him eventually but it's either gonna be someone like Cena (booked Superhumanly) or underdog that miraculously wins. Can't have Monster heel if he has someone equal to strength (or as in say Cena/Bray the heel needs to be very manipulative).
> 
> Sorry for the kinda off-topic :rep


Not off topic I brought up Ambrose, and your right this is the WWE they have enough kickass faces. But I meant kickass in the sense they needed faces like Ambrose or Reigns who aren't obviously aimed at the kids like Cena or to an extent Sheamus. The older guys need a couple of faces they can get behind for being badasses and actually wins unlike Ziggler. But I think you can have a monster heel vs jesus face. After the battle royal last week I wouldn't mind if they had Rusev and Reigns feud a few months down the line. Hopefully Rusev stays undefeated in the mean time


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> I think in the IWC we're almost like underground music fans. We'll usually ride with the underdogs and those not getting respect because the one's on radio/main eventing already have the success we feel our guys should have. But at the same time though you can't knock everything on the radio because whether you like it or not you have to realize that enough OTHER people do to were someone said we have to go with this.


Speak for yourself, I'm an underground metal fan and I like any band, small or big as long as they deliver, even the big bands are smaller than your "radio underground bands". Roman Reigns may be "Mainstream", but he still delivers. That's the difference between people who like something that's less popular because it's good and people that like something less popular who just want to fit in with the other hipster losers who just enjoy shit music. 

Roman Reigns may be "mainstream" but he still has more talent in his pinky than 85% of the roster have in their whole bodies so let's stop the mainstream vs underground discussion, especially if Roman Reigns has all the Tools to be both a smark and casual fan favourite.


----------



## Born of Osiris

After watching that Barret match I do think he should be more of a brawler type in the ring than a "powerhouse" they're trying to make him.

One thing that would make me a fan of his, but probably wouldn't happen in this era, is to make him "hardcore". Like a street brawler, prefers weapons, fights a little dirty, etc. 

Its not the amount of moves or any of that either, what's wrong with his matches is the pacing.


----------



## The Bloodline

RapShepard said:


> Not off topic I brought up Ambrose, and your right this is the WWE they have enough kickass faces. But I meant kickass in the sense they needed faces like Ambrose or Reigns who aren't obviously aimed at the kids like Cena or to an extent Sheamus. The older guys need a couple of faces they can get behind for being badasses and actually wins unlike Ziggler. But I think you can have a monster heel vs jesus face. After the battle royal last week I wouldn't mind if they had Rusev and Reigns feud a few months down the line. Hopefully Rusev stays undefeated in the mean time


I would love a Rusev vs Reigns Feud. I wrote off Rusev as the typical monster heel wwe puts out every year or usual the anti america guy. But i think theres something more to him perhaps. id like to see how he does once his squash match phase is over. Lana as a manager is good stuff.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Loudness said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm an underground metal fan and I like any band, small or big as long as they deliver, even the big bands are smaller than your "radio underground bands". Roman Reigns may be "Mainstream", but he still delivers. That's the difference between people who like something that's less popular because it's good and people that like something less popular who just want to fit in with the other hipster losers who just enjoy shit music.
> 
> *Roman Reigns may be "mainstream" but he still has more talent in his pinky than 85% of the roster have in their whole bodies *so let's stop the mainstream vs underground discussion, especially if Roman Reigns has all the Tools to be both a smark and casual fan favourite.


Sorry but not sorry

:maury

It's because of such outlandish responses that I can't take a lot of Reigns fans seriously


----------



## RapShepard

Loudness said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm an underground metal fan and I like any band, small or big as long as they deliver, even the big bands are smaller than your "radio underground bands". Roman Reigns may be "Mainstream", but he still delivers. That's the difference between people who like something that's less popular because it's good and people that like something less popular who just want to fit in with the other hipster losers who just enjoy shit music.
> 
> Roman Reigns may be "mainstream" but he still has more talent in his pinky than 85% of the roster have in their whole bodies so let's stop the mainstream vs underground discussion, especially if Roman Reigns has all the Tools to be both a smark and casual fan favourite.


Umm I'm actually on your side with Reigns and If you actually read what I wrote I said essentially the same thing that you can't just hate on it because it's popular. And while YOU may be a special snowflake you still can't deny the IWC as a whole prefers whoever's not at the top or getting pushed. When somebody brings up the IWC they're talking about the majority not individuals.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> Sorry but not sorry
> 
> :maury
> 
> It's because of such outlandish responses that I can't take a lot of Reigns fans seriously


*Nicole you need a spanking :cuss:!*


----------



## Born of Osiris

RapShepard said:


> Umm I'm actually on your side with Reigns and If you actually read what I wrote I said essentially the same thing that you can't just hate on it because it's popular. And while YOU may be a special snowflake you still can't deny the IWC as a whole prefers whoever's not at the top or getting pushed. When somebody brings up the IWC they're talking about the majority not individuals.


And what is exactly is the majority? This forum? Twitter? Youtube? Facebook? 

You can't pull these things out of nowhere. There is no IWC. Everyone who's on the Internet and discusses wrestling, from casuals, to hardcore fans to those in between all have different preferences and opinions.

Stop with those lazy arguments.


----------



## The Bloodline

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> After watching that Barret match I do think he should be more of a brawler type in the ring than a "powerhouse" they're trying to make him.
> 
> One thing that would make me a fan of his, but probably wouldn't happen in this era, is to make him "hardcore". Like a street brawler, prefers weapons, fights a little dirty, etc.
> 
> Its not the amount of moves or any of that either, what's wrong with his matches is the pacing.


Yeah I agree. I may be bias cause ive never been the biggest fans of powerhouses. I feel more like he's playing the role of a power house rather than that naturally being what he is. It's what hes been marketed as and has gotten over as but i think his upside would be much higher if they relaxed on how POWERFUL Reigns is. Sheamus for example does it very well i must say but i dont feel it with Reigns for some reason. It's no knock against him. i just dont see it fitting him as well as they're selling. Maybe that'll change when I see him in a longer match though.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Reigns Train said:


> *Nicole you need a spanking :cuss:!*












:rep


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> Umm I'm actually on your side with Reigns and If you actually read what I wrote I said essentially the same thing that you can't just hate on it because it's popular. And while YOU may be a special snowflake you still can't deny the IWC as a whole prefers whoever's not at the top or getting pushed. When somebody brings up the IWC they're talking about the majority not individuals.


Yeah sorry I don't care. I cheered on Daniel Bryan since day one, Bray Wyatt since day one, Roman Reigns since day one...I don't care about your bandwaggoning estrogen-filled IWC low-IQ betas at all tbh. If they choose to bandwaggon, it's because they know no better, their opinion should NOT MATTER AT ALL, all they want to is somebody to agree with them so they choose the most popular opinions available. Wrestling is ruled by men, not by boys. I have never started cheering for a wrestler just because they have become popular, nor will I ever do that. Either you can estimate real talent or you don't.



Nicole Queen said:


> Sorry but not sorry
> 
> :maury
> 
> It's because of such outlandish responses that I can't take a lot of Reigns fans seriously


And negged for your great contribution.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Loudness said:


> And negged for your great contribution.


Then please contribute yourself why he has more talent than 85% of the roster? 

It's quite easy to put red dots instead of validating yourself.

:rep


----------



## RapShepard

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> And what is exactly is the majority? This forum? Twitter? Youtube? Facebook?
> 
> You can't pull these things out of nowhere. There is no IWC. Everyone who's on the Internet and discusses wrestling, from casuals, to hardcore fans to those in between all have different preferences and opinions.
> 
> Stop with those lazy arguments.


Stop it with that Bruce Blitz bs. Anybody taking the time out to post on the internet about wrestling frequently is by definition a hardcore fan. If your making Bleacher Report accounts and Wrestling Forums account your not casual. People who are casually into wrestling or sports aren't going into forums because they don't give a shit because they just casually watch it. People who casually watch probably have no idea about the IWC or what the fans who frequent those forums tend to like. If you care enough about a subject to go debate people you don't know about it daily your as far from casual as possible. Yes it's the internet age but it's a big difference between someone who might tweet about wrestling when it's Mania night and someone who tweets and dissects every Raw. Stop trying to be special and act like your not apart of the IWC bruh bruh :lmao


----------



## Loudness

Nicole Queen said:


> Then please contribute yourself why he has more talent than 85% of the roster?
> 
> It's quite easy to put red dots instead of validating yourself.
> 
> :rep


More Talent on the Mic than anybody on the roster not named Cena or Wyatt? Check. (and please don't come with those generic simple-minded "he sucks" answers in return, I can say the same about Husky Harris who I valued the same time yet nobody saw his talents, then again talking about talent with people like you is like talking about statistics with people who milk cows for payment)

More athletic than 75% of the roster? Check.

More than good enough at selling? Check.

Better look than the whole roster? Check.

Charisma genetics of his cousin? Check.

Reigns has it all, all he needs to learn is how to talk and wrestle and he is not that bad at either anymore. He is already more exciting than nearly the whole roster not counting Wyatt/Cena/Bryan, once he gets the experience part down he is going to rule the WWE among those guys. 

#Dealwithit

You can still have your favourites job to him, you know? It's a honor beeing a loser to Roman Reigns  . Hey looking at the recent Cena vs Wyatt feud, I'd rather Reigns went over him than Cena, at least Reigns doesn't use politics to get over. Then again Wyatt could use a win over both.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nicole Queen said:


> :rep


Spanking can be a good thing.  Anyways, Nicole Queen is correct. How can one intelligently respond to a comment that is the height of inane, hyperbolic markism? *"Roman Reigns may be "mainstream" but he still has more talent in his pinky than 85% of the roster have in their whole bodies"* Does anyone really agree with this tripe?


----------



## RapShepard

Loudness said:


> Yeah sorry I don't care. I cheered on Daniel Bryan since day one, Bray Wyatt since day one, Roman Reigns since day one...I don't care about your bandwaggoning estrogen-filled IWC low-IQ betas at all tbh. If they choose to bandwaggon, it's because they know no better, their opinion should NOT MATTER AT ALL, all they want to is somebody to agree with them so they choose the most popular opinions available. Wrestling is ruled by men, not by boys. I have never started cheering for a wrestler just because they have become popular, nor will I ever do that. Either you can estimate real talent or you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> And negged for your great contribution.


clearly we're having a problem reading comprehension on your end. But yes I can tell your such an Alpha male with your "I built the bandwagon" and "I do my own thing" retort. Tell me more of how you fight the good fight to cheer for who you like.


----------



## Joshi Judas

His post didn't imply he considers himself separate from the IWC at all fpalm Good lord.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Loudness said:


> *More Talent on the Mic than anybody on the roster not named Cena or Wyatt? Check.* (and please don't come with those generic simple-minded "he sucks" answers in return, I can say the same about Husky Harris who I valued the same time yet nobody saw his talents, then again talking about talent with people like you is like talking about statistics with people who milk cows for payment)
> 
> More athletic than 75% of the roster? Check.
> 
> More than good enough at selling? Check.
> 
> Better look than the whole roster? Check.
> 
> Charisma genetics of his cousin? Check.
> 
> Reigns has it all, all he needs to learn is how to talk and wrestle and he is not that bad at either anymore. He is already more exciting than nearly the whole roster not counting Wyatt/Cena/Bryan, once he gets the experience part down he is going to rule the WWE among those guys.
> 
> #Dealwithit
> 
> You can still have your favourites job to him, you know? It's a honor beeing a loser to Roman Reigns












AMBROSE. HEYMAN. COULTER. WYATT. CENA. ROLLINS. SANDOW. BAD NEWS BARRETT. BIG SHOW. CHRISTIAN. KANE. STEPHANIE MCMAHON. TRIPLE H.

At least.

More athletic? He's not the worst, but most athletic? :side:

Charisma genetics of his cousin :lol

And yet you say he needs to learn to talk and wrestle :side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> AMBROSE. HEYMAN. COULTER. WYATT. CENA. ROLLINS. SANDOW. BAD NEWS BARRETT. BIG SHOW. CHRISTIAN. KANE. STEPHANIE MCMAHON. TRIPLE H.
> 
> At least.
> 
> More athletic? He's not the worst, but most athletic? :side:
> 
> Charisma genetics of his cousin :lol
> 
> And yet you say he needs to learn to talk and wrestle :side:


*
Big Show? THAT'S IT, YOU'RE BANNED NICOLE!







*


----------



## LigerJ81

Damn The Big Show? 

You gave a serious Low Blow


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> clearly we're having a problem reading comprehension on your end. But yes I can tell your such an Alpha male with your "I built the bandwagon" and "I do my own thing" retort. Tell me more of how you fight the good fight to cheer for who you like.


So I guess random IWC members like me can't be different from the rest of the pack? Am I disqualified from them because I have stronger opinions than the average? Please elaborate how beeing a Daniel Bryan since 2008 makes me worse than you. Go on...

If that's the way you look at it, then yeah, I am what you describe. To anybody else with a sane mind, I am just a strong fan of the guys I cheer for. Not my fault my performers I cheer for are consistent and live up to my expectations. If anything, blame all the guys I mark for cause it's their fault I'm beeing the fan I am. Not all wrestlers can disappoint their fans, maybe you should start cheering for guys like those for once.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Big Show? THAT'S IT, YOU'RE BANNED NICOLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rep When he has to, guy can talk. :rep

And even without him, there are plenty much better and improved on the mic than Reigns. Top 3 with Cena and Wyatt :lmao

You are banned too on attempts to overflow my CP with Reigns-ness :siddle


----------



## Romangirl252

I wanna see them let Roman do what he did in nxt on raw


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> :rep When he has to, guy can talk. :rep
> 
> You are banned too on attempts to overflow my CP with Reigns-ness :siddle


*
Next rep cycle you're getting ENLARGED gifs of Reigns admiring his own hair. I will raid the posts of that Cindel girl.*


----------



## Bushmaster

Nicole Queen said:


> AMBROSE. HEYMAN. COULTER. WYATT. CENA. ROLLINS. SANDOW. BAD NEWS BARRETT. BIG SHOW the Great Khali. CHRISTIAN. KANE. STEPHANIE MCMAHON. TRIPLE H.
> 
> At least.
> 
> More athletic? He's not the worst, but most athletic? :side:
> 
> Charisma genetics of his cousin :lol
> 
> And yet you say he needs to learn to talk and wrestle :side:


Fixed it for you there

If I wanted to prove you wrong Nicole I would have just said he has "It", "the aura" "the look" and "the presence"


----------



## LigerJ81

Nicole Queen said:


> :rep When he has to, guy can talk. :rep
> 
> And even without him, there are plenty much better and improved on the mic than Reigns. Top 3 with Cena and Wyatt :lmao
> 
> You are banned too on attempts to overflow my CP with Reigns-ness :siddle


You wouldn't mind a face like this










To overflow your CP


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LigerJ81 said:


> You wouldn't mind a face like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To overflow your CP


*I repped her with that a few weeks ago *


----------



## Loudness

It's absolutely funny that people are attacking somebody because of what they cheer for or because they "don't" bandwaggon.

You people don't know the gratification Daniel Bryan fans have after years of people saying "he'll never be in WWE" "he'll never get over" "He'll never get WHC" "He'll never Main-Event" "He'll never become the WHC" "He'll never Main-Event Wrestlemania"...guess what, I do.

And this is the same dedication I give to other guys I've already established as "Successes". You can disagree with me all you want, but unlike you and your jobbers that never amount to anything all my players always turned out well, whether it be Bryan/Punk from the past generation or Wyatt/Reigns from the current one. Unless you have such a high success count don't even bother argumenting, you're just rationalising your losses. Come back when all the guys you mark for are ME or guaranteed future ME guys and then come back. You're the same guys that would have released Ringmaster Steve Austin and Rocky Maivia while I would have not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Loudness said:


> It's absolutely funny that people are attacking somebody because of what they cheer for or because they "don't" bandwaggon.
> 
> You people don't know the gratification Daniel Bryan fans have after years of people saying "he'll never be in WWE" "he'll never get over" "He'll never get WHC" "He'll never Main-Event" "He'll never become the WHC" "He'll never Main-Event Wrestlemania"...guess what, I do.
> 
> And this is the same dedication I give to other guys I've already established as "Successes". You can disagree with me all you want, but unlike you and your jobbers that never amount to anything all my players always turned out well, whether it be Bryan/Punk from the past generation or Wyatt/Reigns from the current one. Unless you have such a high success count don't even bother argumenting, you're just rationalising your losses. Come back when all the guys you mark for are ME or guaranteed future ME guys and then come back. You're the same guys that would have released Ringmaster Steve Austin and Rocky Maivia while I would have not.


*#TeamLoudness*


----------



## RapShepard

Loudness said:


> So I guess random IWC members like me can't be different from the rest of the pack? Am I disqualified from them because I have stronger opinions than the average? Please elaborate how beeing a Daniel Bryan since 2008 makes me worse than you. Go on...
> 
> If that's the way you look at it, then yeah, I am what you describe. To anybody else with a sane mind, I am just a strong fan of the guys I cheer for. Not my fault my performers I cheer for are consistent and live up to my expectations. If anything, blame all the guys I mark for cause it's their fault I'm beeing the fan I am. Not all wrestlers can disappoint their fans, maybe you should start cheering for guys like those for once.


I'm not saying your wrong but your coming at me about you being an individual when I made a very clear blanket point on the majority of the IWC being like the majority of underground music fans. If you weren't so hell bent on proving your an individual you would have caught that I was speaking in general not on specific people. Heck you said it in your 1st reply post that it seems like most people in those categories tend to just attach onto whatevers popular in that group. Now obviously nothing will ever apply to every individual in a large group such as the IWC but that doesn't mean you can't take an inference off of what the majority feel and go with it. The whole entire crowd wasn't into Bryan but that doesn't mean you can't say he wasn't super over. Same here you saw me post that the IWC as a whole and decided to pull out your i'm an individual card which is great but of no use in the point I was making to someone else. And for the record I cheer for who I please which is why I'm in this thread in the 1st place so what are you really saying?


----------



## A-C-P

Loudness said:


> It's absolutely funny that people are attacking somebody because of what they cheer for or because they "don't" bandwaggon.
> 
> You people don't know the gratification Daniel Bryan fans have after years of people saying "he'll never be in WWE" "he'll never get over" "He'll never get WHC" "He'll never Main-Event" "He'll never become the WHC" "He'll never Main-Event Wrestlemania"...guess what, I do.
> 
> And this is the same dedication I give to other guys I've already established as "Successes". You can disagree with me all you want, but unlike you and your jobbers that never amount to anything all my players always turned out well, whether it be Bryan/Punk from the past generation or Wyatt/Reigns from the current one. Unless you have such a high success count don't even bother argumenting, you're just rationalising your losses. Come back when all the guys you mark for are ME or guaranteed future ME guys and then come back. You're the same guys that would have released Ringmaster Steve Austin and Rocky Maivia while I would have not.


:clap, well congratulations on being a fan of the most talented guys, that is really going out on a limb there. How are you not a talent scout for the WWE at this point?

Though I can't bash your tastes in what entertains you in wrestling, but don't really see your point, are you saying your a better fan than others, b/c you get behind the guys that end up as ME guys?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Jesus tap dancing Christ we get it. Roman sucks. The haters have finally convinced me. All the WWE did was take some pretty, fat boy off the streets,threw a vest on him, gave him a bottle of Vidal Sassoon, taught him the superman punch and then gave him all the championships in his debut.


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> I'm not saying your wrong but your coming at me about you being an individual when I made a very clear blanket point on the majority of the IWC being like the majority of underground music fans. If you weren't so hell bent on proving your an individual you would have caught that I was speaking in general not on specific people. Heck you said it in your 1st reply post that it seems like most people in those categories tend to just attach onto whatevers popular in that group. Now obviously nothing will ever apply to every individual in a large group such as the IWC but that doesn't mean you can't take an inference off of what the majority feel and go with it. The whole entire crowd wasn't into Bryan but that doesn't mean you can't say he wasn't super over. Same here you saw me post that the IWC as a whole and decided to pull out your i'm an individual card which is great but of no use in the point I was making to someone else. And for the record I cheer for who I please which is why I'm in this thread in the 1st place so what are you really saying?


You contradicted yourself several times there or I didn't understand. Very hard to get the point of your posts. Let's just start with breaking it down to Bryan as you stated there: I was already a fan of his before he was over but I was incredibly delighted once I realized that he became a big player. I don't see any contradictions here?



A-C-P said:


> :clap, well congratulations on being a fan of the most talented guys, that is really going out on a limb there.  How are you not a talent scout for the WWE at this point? unk2


I guess I just have a good sense of taste in what relates to general public, I can see the looks/charisma/character part but I can also see the ring/mic skills part when it comes to successes. You're sounding really sarcastic there, not really my fault all wrestlers I like have actually made it...I can't help for beeing into those kinda guys naturally. I've been into tons of indy guys before they ever joined WWE too...all those guys just have some qualities that makes me think "Those Guys need to be on TV", nothing more.


----------



## RapShepard

Loudness said:


> You contradicted yourself several times there or I didn't understand. Very hard to get the point of your posts. Let's just start with breaking it down to Bryan as you stated there: I was already a fan of his before he was over but I was incredibly delighted once I realized that he became a big player. I don't see any contradictions here?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make try and better explain it then when you talk about the opinions or tendencies of any given group your going to go with what the majority of that group not the minority. Why do you go with the majority because it gives more credence to your point. So with the Bryan example if your talking about how people in general feel about Bryan you'd say he was over why? Because with the majority of the crowd he is. Your not going to look at the minority of fans who boo him and say he's not over because it makes no sense.
> 
> Same with the IWC when somebody makes a statement on the IWC obviously it might not hold true to everybody in the group but if it covers the majority then the statement makes sense.


----------



## RapShepard

Loudness said:


> You contradicted yourself several times there or I didn't understand. Very hard to get the point of your posts. Let's just start with breaking it down to Bryan as you stated there: I was already a fan of his before he was over but I was incredibly delighted once I realized that he became a big player. I don't see any contradictions here?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Let me make try and better explain it then. When someone talks about the opinions or tendencies of any given group your going to go with what the majority of that group thinks/does not the minority not each individual. Why do you go with the majority because it gives more credence to your point. So with the Bryan example if your talking about how people in general feel about Bryan you'd say he was over why? Because with the majority of the crowd he is. Your not going to look at the minority of fans who boo him and say he's not over because it makes no sense. If a non Bryan fan had tried to make the claim he wasn't over with the crowd because he personally doesn't like him he'd sound crazy. Yes that's his individual opinion but one opinion can't override a whole group of people saying otherwise

Same with the IWC when somebody makes a statement on the IWC obviously it might not hold true to everybody in the group but if it covers the majority then the statement makes sense.


----------



## Darkness is here

Loudness said:


> *More Talent on the Mic than anybody on the roster not named Cena or Wyatt? Check.* (and please don't come with those generic simple-minded "he sucks" answers in return, I can say the same about Husky Harris who I valued the same time yet nobody saw his talents, then again talking about talent with people like you is like talking about statistics with people who milk cows for payment)
> 
> More athletic than 75% of the roster? Check.
> 
> More than good enough at selling? Check.
> 
> Better look than the whole roster? Check.
> 
> Charisma genetics of his cousin? Check.
> 
> Reigns has it all, all he needs to learn is how to talk and wrestle and he is not that bad at either anymore. He is already more exciting than nearly the whole roster not counting Wyatt/Cena/Bryan, once he gets the experience part down he is going to rule the WWE among those guys.
> 
> #Dealwithit
> 
> You can still have your favourites job to him, you know? It's a honor beeing a loser to Roman Reigns  . Hey looking at the recent Cena vs Wyatt feud, I'd rather Reigns went over him than Cena, at least Reigns doesn't use politics to get over. Then again Wyatt could use a win over both.


I LOVE reigns........but that's not true.
Heyman and hhh are far better than him.


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> Let me make try and better explain it then. When someone talks about the opinions or tendencies of any given group your going to go with what the majority of that group thinks/does not the minority not each individual. Why do you go with the majority because it gives more credence to your point. So with the Bryan example if your talking about how people in general feel about Bryan you'd say he was over why? Because with the majority of the crowd he is. Your not going to look at the minority of fans who boo him and say he's not over because it makes no sense. If a non Bryan fan had tried to make the claim he wasn't over with the crowd because he personally doesn't like him he'd sound crazy. Yes that's his individual opinion but one opinion can't override a whole group of people saying otherwise
> 
> Same with the IWC when somebody makes a statement on the IWC obviously it might not hold true to everybody in the group but if it covers the majority then the statement makes sense.


This is ridiculous. My whole point was about me cheering for him even WHEN he was Indy, not because everybody cheered him and especially not despite it. Your whole argument falls apart. See, I can smell Top-Tier Talents even if they're from the indies. Your beta hipster realization makes no point, it just proves YOU only mark for whoever is an underdog, meanwhile to me, I only care who is talented. The fact that talented guys get on Top just means justice was served, hence why all the guys I like end up on Top. No Wade Barrets, No Cody Rhodes, no Big Es, no Rybacks or any other of the untalented jobber nation, just the good guys I actually want to succeed. What's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Jesus tap dancing Christ we get it. Roman sucks. The haters have finally convinced me. All the WWE did was take some pretty, fat boy off the streets,threw a vest on him, gave him a bottle of Vidal Sassoon, taught him the superman punch and then gave him all the championships in his debut.


----------



## RapShepard

Loudness said:


> This is ridiculous. My whole point was about me cheering for him even WHEN he was Indy, not because everybody cheered him and especially not despite it. Your whole argument falls apart. See, I can smell Top-Tier Talents even if they're from the indies. Your beta hipster realization makes no point, it just proves YOU only mark for whoever is an underdog, meanwhile to me, I only care who is talented. The fact that talented guys get on Top just means justice was served, hence why all the guys I like end up on Top. No Wade Barrets, No Cody Rhodes, no Big Es, no Rybacks or any other of the untalented jobber nation, just the good guys I actually want to succeed. What's so hard to understand about that?


Whatever you say bruh bruh clearly you're talking just to talk. The 1st post you made to me was about how you love who you love when no one was addressing Loudness the individual or any individual (myself included) but the IWC mindset at large. And your whole point is mute when it has nothing to do with the post I made about the majority of the IWC. But i'm done conversing with the alpha troll who's saying nothing but " I been a fan" and "i sniff top-tier" good for you champ have a good evening with your non hip self.


----------



## A-C-P

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Jesus tap dancing Christ we get it. Roman sucks. The haters have finally convinced me. All the WWE did was take some pretty, fat boy off the streets,threw a vest on him, gave him a bottle of Vidal Sassoon, taught him the superman punch and then gave him all the championships in his debut.


They totally taught him the Spear to :jericho2


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> blabble blabble blabbe


You achieved at this part. Come back when any of the guys you cheer on receive even a quote of what my brahs have achieved.

You're the kind of Cody Rhodes/Whade Barrett fans that cheer for loser that will never amount to anything. That's ok, there wouldn't be a midcard if Ziggler/Barrett/Big E etc wasn't for that, but please stop pretending as if your midcard jobbers are anywhere near ME position. That's all I care about.


----------



## RapShepard

Loudness said:


> I'm Loudness I'm an individual


You sure are Loudness you sure are.


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> You sure are Loudness you sure are.


So explain me which talents you thought are "worthy" actually made it?

None besides the guys I choose for. And that's the bottom lime. You can cheer for whoever you want, but in the end it's the guys who known about talent like myself that get to call the shots. What you care for is of no concern unless I agree. This is why taking my opinion seriously is much more important than taking opinions of fans like yours, who never amounted to anything. I'm the fan of the Rocks and The Austins, you are the fan of the Malenkos and Lance Storms.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Anybody else notice how in the Raw thread ppl swore Reigns was going to dominate off the hot tag again and then when that didn't happen and he played face in peril for 5 minutes they then bitched about his Superman booking because he speared fucking Kane of all people?


----------



## RapShepard

Loudness said:


> So explain me which talents you thought are "worthy" actually made it?
> 
> None besides the guys I choose for. And that's the bottom lime. You can cheer for whoever you want, but in the end it's the guys who known about talent like myself that get to call the shots. What you care for is of no concern unless I agree. This is why taking my opinion seriously is much more important than taking opinions of fans like yours, who never amounted to anything. I'm the fan of the Rocks and The Austins, you are the fan of the Malenkos and Lance Storms.


Yeah see if you knew me you'd know I hate Malenko and Lance Storm types who just wrestle. I'm not a huge fan of the Indy's for that reason. But I didn't know I was talking to a member of WWE Creative. Mind if I PM you some suggestions bruh bruh?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RapShepard said:


> Yeah see if you knew me you'd know I hate Malenko and Lance Storm types who just wrestle. I'm not a huge fan of the Indy's for that reason. But I didn't know I was talking to a member of WWE Creative. Mind if I PM you some suggestions bruh bruh?


Dude i think at this point that dude is either trolling you or thinks he's Vince McMahon. Either way i don't think this is going anywhere.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Anybody else notice how in the Raw thread ppl swore Reigns was going to dominate off the hot tag again and then when that didn't happen and he played face in peril for 5 minutes they then bitched about his Superman booking because he speared fucking Kane of all people?


*I bet they felt stupid and the Spear was the only straw they could grasp.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

One dude went as far to say Roman sells worse than Cena fpalm


----------



## RapShepard

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Dude i think at this point that dude is either trolling you or thinks he's Vince McMahon. Either way i don't think this is going anywhere.


Nah I caught that a couple posts back, but I'll entertain him if he really needs it. I'm not doing shit else why not let him have fun annoying me.


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> Yeah see if you knew me you'd know I hate Malenko and Lance Storm types who just wrestle. I'm not a huge fan of the Indy's for that reason. But I didn't know I was talking to a member of WWE Creative. Mind if I PM you some suggestions bruh bruh?


Shoot for it.


----------



## Shenroe

Ravensflock88 said:


> i honestly was hoping Reigns was the one to get the heel turn and get to wear the weekly sharp suits with a ponytail while being backed by hunter as pals. I still feel he would do great in that role, not sure if it'll ever happen now tho.


:haha Roman is not turning heel for 5 years at least 



:maury


----------



## BORT

RapShepard said:


> Rock hadn't been in the business for years, neither had Kurt, neither had Brock.


No they weren't, however they were able to excel in their abilities to main event level heights by this time and this is why their pushes made sense. While Roman IS over, it's clear as day that the guy still needs some MAJOR improvement overall, especially when it comes to mic work. I mean Rock was pulling G.O.A.T. promos during this time and Angle was just overall awesome in everything, so again it made sense why there were pushed so fast. With Roman...not so much.

With Brock I can understand why you would believe that though, but I think the difference is with Brock is one, the guy was being pushed in a different way(as a Goldberg like monster) so it made sense why he was pushed so fast, and 2 the dude was an absolute FREAK when it came to his athleticism. Roman is not even close to how freaky Brock was.

And I never stated that all that mattered was your time in the business. Of course if you are good at what you are doing, then you are good and time is irrelevant. However I don't feel Roman is there yet and needs more time.



RapShepard said:


> Another 2-3 years of not pulling the trigger sounds like a slow way to kill anyone's momentum and you know it.


The WWE "kills peoples momentum" all the time. It's called "breaking them in" and the purpose of it is to see how long their lasting appeal is. Why should Roman get a pass? Just because he's getting lots of cheers? Cheers isn't the only thing that should determine whether or not you deserve a huge push.

Plus I'm not even advocating for them to "kill his momentum". They could easily protect the shit out of him while at the same time putting him in the midcard and having him feud with lesser talent to hone his skills and improve himself.

And to be quite honest given how lackluster the midcard currently is, throwing in a greatly over guy like Roman could help respark it and make the midcard worth watching again.



RapShepard said:


> I can agree he shouldn't get the title to early next year. But to act like their just pushing him out of nowhere like he wasn't getting just as much and usually more cheers than Ambrose and Rollins despite him not doing "enough" moves for the IWC. Y'all shitted on WWE for not giving Bryan the ball the moment he had the fans behind him on the basis of "it's what WE want" well the fans in the arena clearly want him. I mean Dean and Seth haven't got a pop like he did just for standing across from Rusev.


I'd argue his cheers have to do with more of how he was booked and just how much the guy is protected. Throw in Ambrose or Seth as "Mr. Hot Tag" and have guys like JR and Austin riding their dick and I'm almost positive the fans would be cheering either of them over Reigns. 

And with Bryan it was different because the guy was CLEARLY more skilled and talented at the time than Roman is right now. So it made sense why people just wanted him pushed already.



RapShepard said:


> Yes he can improve in the ring but it's not like he's botching or hurting people so to hold him back for that is asinine.


Again I don't feel like putting him in the midcard to improve his skills would be holding him back. It all depends on booking.



RapShepard said:


> At the end of the day you don't know who's ready for the main event until they actually are in a main event. It's been plenty of midcard talents who have found out they were just midcard talents after a short main event run.


Yea but you can't deny that there has to be some type of resonable standard for us to judge that by. If there wasn't then with your logic I could just throw in a guy like Brad Maddox or Santino into the main event justify it by saying "oh well at the end of the day you never actually know...so hurr hurr!".



RapShepard said:


> If he's going to fail he'll fail whether its Sunday, Mania, or 2017. But to not push him while he's clearly getting cheered is the stuff y'all crucify them about Ziggler for.


Again nobody is saying "don't ever push him!". People like myself are saying they shouldn't push him to the DEGREE and to the EXTENT that they are. Big difference.

And Ziggler is way more skilled ATM than Reigns.....



RapShepard said:


> Anybody can make a list of why someone does/doesn't deserve a push but if the fans are cheering for you at that level unless your a work hazard its dumb to not go with it.


Well it looks like the WWE are a bunch of morons since they failed to do this a crap load of times...



RapShepard said:


> The real hate is that he's WWE grown and you guys don't want to admit that sometimes they make a product of their own so well that they don't necessarily need that Indy polish.


Bray Wyatt, Wade Barrett, and Dolph Ziggler are "WWE Grown" and people love them, so I have no idea what exactly you are talking about it.


----------



## cindel25

Roman Reigns on Main Event. 










This is all I have to say. Good night!


----------



## Wynter

I just saw the Main Event results :lmao :lmao :lmao *dead*



Spoiler: ME






> This led to Kane coming out and Reigns telling Renee to bail out of the ring because shit was going down. The two squared off in the center of the ring and Reigns got the better of it. Kane was sent out of the ring, so he stood in the aisle and summoned fire from the ring posts. Roman just stood there, didn't flinch, and slowly shook his head. Kane backed away looking tentative at this turn of events.


Damn, WWE? Why ya'll have no love for Kane anymore? Everyone bitching him out and beating his ass lately :lmao
I legit lol'd when I read that. How are we supposed to take Kane seriously?? How?! lol I guess they're going to sacrifice Kane at MITB so Roman can do some shit like Superman punch/spear him off a ladder or something. They can't have Randy looking bad, so here comes THEDEMONKANE! Dude, Kane is a legit company man lol



No word on how well Roman did in his promo/interview with Renee. I have to go watch ME


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wynter guess who Reigns is facing on Smackdown :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just saw the Main Event results :lmao :lmao :lmao *dead*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, WWE? Why ya'll have no love for Kane anymore? Everyone bitching him out and beating his ass lately :lmao
> I legit lol'd when I read that. How are we supposed to take Kane seriously?? How?! lol I guess they're going to sacrifice Kane at MITB so Roman can do some shit like Superman punch/spear him off a ladder or something. They can't have Randy looking bad, so here comes THEDEMONKANE! Dude, Kane is a legit company man lol
> 
> 
> 
> No word on how well Roman did in his promo/interview with Renee. I have to go watch ME


Respect for Kane, he done alot for WWE


----------



## Empress

LigerJ81 said:


> Respect for Kane, he done alot for WWE


True. I respect Kane for putting over the younger talent even if it's at the expense of his own character's credibility.


----------



## Romangirl252

Roman was awesome on main event...can't wait until Friday night


----------



## Wynter

Oh, I very much respect that man. He really goes out of his way to put guys over and has done a lot for this company. I just wish WWE would actually look like a monster too. It would give more of an impact when someone does beat him.

But still, you gotta respect a guy who isn't trying to politic or hold younger guys down because he feels, as a veteran, he can do that. 

Kane is one of my all time favs, actually 






RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wynter guess who Reigns is facing on Smackdown :lmao


What's so funny :ambrose3


----------



## Empress

Romangirl252 said:


> Roman was awesome on main event...can't wait until Friday night


Is there a link or video where I can see his interview on Main event? Thanks.


----------



## Romangirl252

^you should be able to go on wwe.com and see it


----------



## Wynter

Empress said:


> Is there a link or video where I can see his interview on Main event? Thanks.


http://watchwrestling.ch/home/watch-wwe-main-event-62414/

Here you go


----------



## Rap God

> - A very excited female fan tried to grab Roman Reigns as he made his way through the crowd to the ring for his match with Kane at tonight's SmackDown tapings in Pittsburgh. Security intervened and escorted the woman out of the arena.


Lol , not again


----------



## x78

- A very excited female fan tried to grab Roman Reigns as he made his way through the crowd to the ring for his match with Kane at tonight's SmackDown tapings in Pittsburgh. Security intervened and escorted the woman out of the arena.
Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...g-on-wwe-star-at-tapings/#Q04hVwgr0KiBHjeb.99

:lmao


----------



## Empress

Thank you Romangirl and Wynter. Much appreciated.


----------



## Wynter

:side: _really _not helping us female fans here 

Damn though, it's not that serious :lol Good thing it's SD and they can edit that out.

EDIT: No problem, Empress


----------



## LigerJ81

God Damn can't keep your hands off the Samoan Thor :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Read SD spoilers. Damn, WWE is playing no games in making Roman look amazing :lol

I seriously need them to slow down on that type of booking after MITB though. If they're doing this to make him look credible and a serious contender to win, I get it. But for the love of god, help me out here :lol Slow the fuck down.

Hopefully on the road to Battleground, they will at least present Randy as somewhat of a damn threat to Roman. We all know Roman is taking the W, but at least give Randy a fighting chance.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Read SD spoilers. Damn, WWE is playing no games in making Roman look amazing :lol


The gift and the curse. :lol

As a Roman fan, I hope he gets his ass kicked at MIIB and picks up a loss or two. I don't think it would hurt his momentum if had to overcome some odds. Even Superman had Lex Luther to play against. Roman needs a kryptonite.

As for the woman who got escorted out, I would've been tempted to get a touch in too. :agree: I even told my friend to touch Roman for me on Monday if he got close enough on Raw.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, he can get a couple moments to shine before Randy and Kane beat the fuck out of him or something :lol

Roman actually plays the face in peril very well; one of his best performances was the look he had when the Wyatts surrounded him at Elimination Chamber. You could see in his expression he knew it was over for him, and although he still tried to best to take someone out with him, he was overpowered in the end.

He looked strong because he kept fighting, but didn't go superman on everyone. It's effective booking. It's hard for fans to really relate to the Superman character. This isn't the 80s, shit don't fly anymore. You gotta give the audience substance, something to sink their teeth into and feel like with all their strengths, the top guy has flaws too. They're human at the end of the day, even if they're larger than life characters.


And it's a shame, because shit like this causes people to unfairly dislike and bash Roman. When it's really WWE's booking that's the problem.


----------



## ZachS22

They are pushing him too fast the guy hasn't had a singles match in how long like someome said they need to present Randy as atleast somewhat of a threat to him, if he just runs right through him like it looks like then it could hurt him more than help. People will see that he can't work a match and will turn on him, so they need to slowly groom him


----------



## -XERO-

- A very excited female fan tried to grab Roman Reigns as he made his way through the crowd to the ring for his match with Kane at tonight's SmackDown tapings in Pittsburgh. Security intervened and escorted the woman out of the arena.

Back in late May, a female fan tried to jump on Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose as they made their entrance but security got to her before she could do anything.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...male-fan-from-jumping-on-wwe-star-at-tapings/

*WHICH ONE OF Y'ALL DID THIS!?*




WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh god, how did I forget about Roman Thoroughbred Reigns?? :lmao
> 
> He's not a pony! :lol
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89761831


Roman slightly reminded me of Hollywood Rock there. lol


----------



## Wynter

Saw this in SD spoiler thread. It's not the full quote. I cut out anything that didn't mention Roman.





Spoiler: SD



QUOTE=cesaro_ROCKS;35854842]

Biggest pops were Barrett, Paige, Big E????? (mostly due to the crowd being so against Rusev), *and Reigns (really over Reigns). * Cesaro did well considering he's heel. It's obvious their limiting his move pool now, trying to detract overness from him. So at least there is something purposely done to him to look bad and it's not his fault.

REALLY AWFUL ENDING TO BOTH MAIN EVENT AND SMACKDOWN! Main Event had a 1 minute brawl between Reigns and Kane for no reason. Smackdown had Orton carrying the belts around until Reigns speared him and Kane. So no point to an ending. * I will say Reigns style is fantastic live. He is very mobile and never stays put in one spot so you're constantly watching him run around.* 
[/QUOTE]



So maybe Roman doesn't translate as well on tv? Maybe that's why live audiences pop so hard for him, because watching Roman live is a whole different experience. It's great to read a positive reaction about him though.


----------



## The Bloodline

ive seen Reigns live twice. Once for their first TLC match(where they won me over) and 2 weeks before mania in Brooklyn. He's definitely a crowd hyper. We can kinda see he has all these nice spots already. I'm just scared crowds will tire of it. I dont know how to put the spoiler tag but i wish smackdown woulda ended probably 2 minutes before it actually did if ya know what I mean. 

I watched Mainevent, it was a nice little interview. He's getting use to be the only focus during his promo. I can tell hes still a little shaky but he's improving. Im so curious how they'll handle things after MITB. The shield got laid out by evolution plenty of times, so I see some more of that happening to him. i wonder if they'll somewhat combine the seth/ambrose story with the Reigns/orton story more afterwards as well. right now they feel really disconnected. Whatever they do I hope they can sustain a compelling story for him, where he's not completely dominating. Reigns and Orton They fought each other at house shows plenty of times so theyve had practice. I expect a good singles showing for him at battleground.


----------



## Belladonna29

x78 said:


> - A very excited female fan tried to grab Roman Reigns as he made his way through the crowd to the ring for his match with Kane at tonight's SmackDown tapings in Pittsburgh. Security intervened and escorted the woman out of the arena.
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...g-on-wwe-star-at-tapings/#Q04hVwgr0KiBHjeb.99
> 
> :lmao


If Roman is going to keep coming from the crowd, Shield-style, they are going to need to up his security cause his hotness is making some fans irrational :lol But seriously, some fans need to compose themselves before they get banned from shows doing that sh*t :side:
Meanwhile, I thought Reigns barely tolerating Sheamus during that backstage segment on Monday was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Wynter

I figured the two storylines wouldn't cross paths again until Randy vs Roman was established. Then maybe they would do a tag match or something on Raw.

They have to intercept at some point; unless WWE truly wants to focus on the individuality of the boys and give them separate feuds to help them stand out. But hopefully, like on the house shows, Roman and Dean do indeed team back up and help each other take on Seth and Randy.

It would probably be easier to create compelling storylines with Roman if he wasn't stuck in this "Bad ass of a few words." character. I don't know how many time he can tell an opponent "I'm going to kick your ass. Believe that." before it gets tiring :lol

Right now, WWE/Vince/whoever has Roman playing the typical big guy/powerhouse role with little substance. They really need to let him develop a character. One that naturally fits him preferably.

Could still work with Randy though, especially if Orton goes full on 100 percent with his character. It would add storytelling in the ring that's for sure.

But yeah, the Randy vs Roman match should at least be his smoothest match. These two have been wrestling each other on house shows for months. There has to be some semblance of comfort in the ring with each other. 

And they work longer matches too. So they should be close to or have ironed out all the wrinkles they may have had at first together by now.


----------



## The Bloodline

haha has anyone watched his paul bearer impersonation. I saw it on tumblr, didn't know how to bring the video over.










& yeah figured Orton/Reigns had to be established first. I see a tag team match coming, probably a few tag matches with the way WWE does the same match over and over. I'm all for keeping them separate but it just makes sense here. Also can provide for some nice promos(on the app :no


----------



## Wynter

:lmao what the hell is Roman doing?

Gotta love how the best promos are on the freaking app or on the pre/post show fpalm


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> haha has anyone watched his paul bearer impersonation. I saw it on tumblr, didn't know how to bring the video over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & yeah figured Orton/Reigns had to be established first. I see a tag team match coming, probably a few tag matches with the way WWE does the same match over and over. I'm all for keeping them separate but it just makes sense here. Also can provide for some nice promos(on the app :no


I really want to see this video. 

He's really funny outside of his stoic persona. I'm not sure why the WWE wants him shackled to a black and white depiction of a badass. All the greats have had well rounded characters. I can only think that they want him to be sure of the basics before letting him loose but the WWE seems to stifle pretty much everyone outside of a select few. 

As for the live crowds, they go crazy for him. My friend was at RAW and said the place went off.

I hope they do a good job with the Orton/Reigns feud. Reigns shouldn't step into a ring in a singles match with HHH until he cuts his teeth with Randy on air.


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> I figured the two storylines wouldn't cross paths again until Randy vs Roman was established. Then maybe they would do a tag match or something on Raw.
> 
> They have to intercept at some point; unless WWE truly wants to focus on the individuality of the boys and give them separate feuds to help them stand out. But hopefully, like on the house shows, Roman and Dean do indeed team back up and help each other take on Seth and Randy.
> 
> It would probably be easier to create compelling storylines with Roman if he wasn't stuck in this "Bad ass of a few words." character. I don't know how many time he can tell an opponent "I'm going to kick your ass. Believe that." before it gets tiring :lol
> 
> Right now, WWE/Vince/whoever has Roman playing the typical big guy/powerhouse role with little substance. They really need to let him develop a character. One that naturally fits him preferably.
> 
> Could still work with Randy though, especially if Orton goes full on 100 percent with his character. It would add storytelling in the ring that's for sure.
> 
> But yeah, the Randy vs Roman match should at least be his smoothest match. These two have been wrestling each other on house shows for months. There has to be some semblance of comfort in the ring with each other.
> 
> And they work longer matches too. So they should be close to or have ironed out all the wrinkles they may have had at first together by now.


A huge reason why I'm still not in favor of basically separating Roman and Dean on screen while their both faces is that Roman's friendship with Dean adds a layer of depth to his character that is sorely missing right now. Sure, it's great that he's a stoic, sexy badass (unless he's poisoning people), but having him run without and ally automatically lessens the variety of interactions he's capable of having with other wrestlers, and it's making his character not seem as round as Dean and Seth's right now. Either he's dropping scary lines on The Authority or rolling his eyes at the other faces he's tagging with because that's his position now. But if he had Dean to play off of, he could joke around and bicker with him in a way that wouldn't make sense with other faces on the roster because their history with each other is unique. It just feel like they're wasting the awesome fire-and-ice dynamic Dean and Roman clearly have together by totally keeping them apart on-screen. That could change in a few weeks, but it's missing right now when it doesn't have to be(Dean and Seth's feud is getting really good though).


----------



## Delbusto

Not necessarily a Reigns video, but a MITB video I put together featuring him.


----------



## LigerJ81

Ravensflock88 said:


> haha has anyone watched his paul bearer impersonation. I saw it on tumblr, didn't know how to bring the video over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & yeah figured Orton/Reigns had to be established first. I see a tag team match coming, probably a few tag matches with the way WWE does the same match over and over. I'm all for keeping them separate but it just makes sense here. Also can provide for some nice promos(on the app :no


I hope they'll let him loosen up a little after the PPV, especially if he gonna fight Orton 1 on 1 at the next ppv. I rather him be comfortable on the mic out there than for him to sound forced.


----------



## Wynter

Shit is getting beyond annoying. Simple tweaks here and there would do a world of good for Roman, but WWE is either blind to it or doesn't give a fuck and want to keep pushing what vision they have for him.

Some of their most successful stars, The Rock and Stone Cold, were given freedom with characters that were more natural to them. Now I'm not saying Roman will be as big as them, but I'm just noting the difference a gimmick chance can make. Even Bray Wyatt didn't get to shine until he shed away that Husky Harris gimmick.

It's just really frustrating seeing someone who can probably excel given the proper booking and gimmick, but is given so many things that limit him instead.

And I agree about Dean and Roman. They're bromance was amazing. The way they fed off each other was very natural and entertaining. 

http://vimeo.com/97790359

The last Backstage Pass promo they had together was great. I was really excited to see what those two would do as a duo before WWE went on and separated those two without a word or reason.

Even a simple, Dean started becoming obsessed with Seth, leaving Roman lone wolf for most of the time, would have sufficed. Give me something. You cant' go from those two standing as brothers, to acting like the other doesn't exist :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ravensflock88 said:


> haha has anyone watched his paul bearer impersonation. I saw it on tumblr, didn't know how to bring the video over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & yeah figured Orton/Reigns had to be established first. I see a tag team match coming, probably a few tag matches with the way WWE does the same match over and over. I'm all for keeping them separate but it just makes sense here. Also can provide for some nice promos(on the app :no



Lol i just looked this up on the network. It was actually a good impression better than Renee, King, Miz and Matt Striker. He said it was his first time ever doing it but somehow i don't believe him


----------



## midnightmischief

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol i just looked this up on the network. It was actually a good impression better than Renee, King, Miz and Matt Striker. He said it was his first time ever doing it but somehow i don't believe him


anyone got a link for this or can you only see it on the network? Also a link for his backstage pass that was mentioned earlier would be cool 

watched raw - loved every moment especially the end - to me it is pretty obvious reigns hasn't forgotten his beef with HHH and orton. further proves my theory that being in the mitb match is more about sticking it to the authority than getting the title.

not even going to try to make sense out of all the previous pages, it has taken me a couple of hours to catch up lol have just gone through and repped people I agree with although there are a couple I couldn't rep but knowing my views I am sure you know who you are (winter, reigns train etc)


normally I would finish my post with a pic or gif showing my appreciation but I am too tired....




























nah who am I kidding lol never too tired for some roman love.:


----------



## Darkness is here

This thread is getting more entertaining than the ratings thread.
Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Roman did a Bearer impersonation??? :
This I gotta see when I get home.


----------



## Reignz

Ravensflock88 said:


> haha has anyone watched his paul bearer impersonation. I saw it on tumblr, didn't know how to bring the video over.


Hahaha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Reigns is 2-0 at Wrestlemania! http://prowrestling.about.com/od/wrestlemania/a/wmwrestlerrecor_2.htm

Long live the streak :cheer*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Reigns is 2-0 at Wrestlemania! http://prowrestling.about.com/od/wrestlemania/a/wmwrestlerrecor_2.htm
> 
> Long live the streak :cheer*


:heyman3 - "My Client Brrrrooooocccckkkkk Lesnar Conquered Roman Reigns undefeated streak at Wrestlemania 31" 

:lol


----------



## Empress

midnightmischief said:


> anyone got a link for this or can you only see it on the network? Also a link for his backstage pass that was mentioned earlier would be cool
> 
> watched raw - loved every moment especially the end - to me it is pretty obvious reigns hasn't forgotten his beef with HHH and orton. further proves my theory that being in the mitb match is more about sticking it to the authority than getting the title.
> 
> not even going to try to make sense out of all the previous pages, it has taken me a couple of hours to catch up lol have just gone through and repped people I agree with although there are a couple I couldn't rep but knowing my views I am sure you know who you are (winter, reigns train etc)
> 
> 
> normally I would finish my post with a pic or gif showing my appreciation but I am too tired....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah who am I kidding lol never too tired for some roman love.:


Damn, Roman looks good in that selfie. :yum: His selfie war with Road Dogg is hilarious. 

Sheamus really does say fella too much.


----------



## SummerSet

A-C-P said:


> :heyman3 - "My Client Brrrrooooocccckkkkk Lesnar Conquered Roman Reigns undefeated streak at Wrestlemania 31"
> 
> :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> :heyman3 - "My Client Brrrrooooocccckkkkk Lesnar Conquered Roman Reigns undefeated streak at Wrestlemania 31"
> 
> :lol


*Everything about this post is appropriate. Your avatar, your signature, the content, and the context. It's just full of win.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

What did everybody think of the Main Event promo?


----------



## OMGeno

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What did everybody think of the Main Event promo?


He's getting better I guess, I just wish he would come across more natural and not make it feel so much like he was reading directly from a script.


----------



## Empress

In the immortal words of Stephanie McMahon, it was a solid B+. He's getting more comfortable but he still sounded like he was reading from a script at certain points. 

Asking Renee to take off her shoes was so random. I know they're making fun of the fact that she doesn't like to wear shoes in real life, but it came across as awkward to me. She had shoes on, not weights tied to her feet. 

I'm glad they're allowing him to have more mic time and get more comfortable.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I think hes having the same issue Ryback had during his push which is that narrow concept that a badass can't have personality. Once he turned heel they let him open up and become "the Big Guy". Hopefully it won't take a depush and a heel turn for them to let him open up.


----------



## The Bloodline

lol solid B+. i'll agree though. It felt well rehearsed. he doesn't look completely comfortable on his own when he has to talk too long yet. but that'll improve, theyre giving him time now at least. I still prefer backstage segments. We'll see what happens during a direct feud. he was addressing so many different things last night, id like to see how his more direct promos go. Second time he's emphasized Cena during a promo, wonder if they have plans for those 2.

I agree aout the ryback thing. i mentioned a heel turn a while back only cause i thought he'd have more freedom with his character. But hes already over as a face so they may as well ride out the face pops while they can. They should have did that with Cesaro too, instead they killed all him momentum and likability to push him as a heel. i still dont understand that.


----------



## Empress

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think hes having the same issue Ryback had during his push which is that narrow concept that a badass can't have personality. Once he turned heel they let him open up and become "the Big Guy". Hopefully it won't take a depush and a heel turn for them to let him open up.


Exactly and I hate it. The best wrestlers, heel or face, were well rounded and had substance to their characters. The WWE needs to back off and give him some room rather than micro mange everything. He's always more natural when Big Brother isn't looking down at him. His interviews are proof.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

What happens when Superman fights Superman? If anyone can survive Cena's golden shovel it should be Reigns... right?


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> lol solid B+. i'll agree though. It felt well rehearsed. he doesn't look completely comfortable on his own when he has to talk too long yet. but that'll improve, theyre giving him time now at least. I still prefer backstage segments. We'll see what happens during a direct feud. he was addressing so many different things last night, id like to see how his more direct promos go. Second time he's emphasized Cena during a promo, wonder if they have plans for those 2.


I don't want Reigns anywhere near Cena beyond MIIB. I don't want to shit on Cena, but being put in a program with him is often the kiss of death. It did nothing for Bray and stalled his momentum. I'd rather Roman learn from Randy and HHH. At least those two have shown that they'll put over younger talent. I'd also like to see him and Seth have a few matches before Wrestlemania 31. At a certain point, WWE has to address those two.


----------



## A-C-P

Still felt to "Scripted" for me, but not bad, nothing that will hurt him at all.


----------



## Empress

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What happens when Superman fights Superman? If anyone can survive Cena's golden shovel it should be Reigns... right?


I'll pay my respects to Reigns and his beautiful hair after a Cena feud. :berried


----------



## A-C-P

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What happens when Superman fights Superman? If anyone can survive Cena's golden shovel it should be Reigns... right?


"Good Guy" :cena4 - "The Eater of Pushes"

Or for another "outdated" reference from SNL of the early 90's:

Its like the episode of Superfans where they asked Ditka vs A Hurricane (The Hurricane's name is Hurricane Ditka)


----------



## Bushmaster

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What happens when Superman fights Superman? If anyone can survive Cena's golden shovel it should be Reigns... right?


Superman vs Superman Prime, Prime wins :cena5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Asking Renee to take off her shoes was so random. I know they're making fun of the fact that she doesn't like to wear shoes in real life, but it came across as awkward to me. She had shoes on, not weights tied to her feet.


*It's a joke in reference to this:*


----------



## cindel25




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I haven't kept up with the whole thread but have you guys talked about how his first singles loss should be booked?


----------



## tbp82

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I haven't kept up with the whole thread but have you guys talked about how his first singles loss should be booked?


Id have it be at Summerslam to Triple H due to interferance from Rollins, Rusev, Barrett, Shemus etc. Basically whoever his next feud will be with cost him against Hunter.


----------



## LigerJ81

Cena vs Reigns at WM31: The birth of a New Age or CenaWinsLol :cena5


----------



## Wynter

Hmmm,Triple H seems to be in "Put Over" mode. I'd be really shocked if Roman lost at Summerslam.

Dean Ambrose handing him his first loss would be cool. Someone has to be the Austin to his Rock


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hmmm,Triple H seems to be in "Put Over" mode. I'd be really shocked if Roman lost at Summerslam.
> 
> Dean Ambrose handing him his first loss would be cool. Someone has to be the Austin to his Rock


*This meme has so many uses:*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I think him losing to HHH at SS would be best for both. It keeps HHH from entering the Jericho zone where going over him doesn't mean anything and it'll slow down all the Superman nonsense. Plus it could set off this "Volcano" Reigns that we keep hearing about but have never seen


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hmmm,Triple H seems to be in "Put Over" mode. I'd be really shocked if Roman lost at Summerslam.
> 
> *Dean Ambrose handing him his first loss would be cool. Someone has to be the Austin to his Rock *


I was hoping it could be Bray. They were both defacto leaders of their groups, Bray moreso. 

The WWE has Dean and Seth obsessed with each other at the exclusion of Roman like some new school Janetty and HBK. They were a trio, not a duo. At the very least, give Roman/Dean or Roman/Seth a throwaway match. 

I could see Roman losing at Battleground and winning over HHH at Summerslam. 

I finally saw his Paul Bearer impression. It was pretty damn good.


----------



## Shenroe

The Reigns Train said:


> *This meme has so many uses:*


You obsessed man


----------



## LigerJ81

They can make it where Triple H beats him(not Clean) than after the match Reigns gets beat down by Kane and Orton with Triple H standing over him. Now have Reigns not appear on RAW or Smackdown for the week. 

On the following week do a segment where Orton is in a Supermarket or something, Reigns gets the jump on him and he tells Orton tell Tripl H he's next.

I would be awesome to watch a RAW where Triple H and Steph are Paranoid most of night thinking Reigns is watching there every move til near the end, you hear the Theme and he strike.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Sadly after watching RAW and Main Event Reigns ain't ready in ring and charisma wise and most important the naturalness the top guys have always had in a little way being themselves flair, hogan, hart, micheals, Austin, rock, Cena and most recently Bryan all got over because they were natural all reigns needs is to be given the chance took Austin 10 years the rock the whole 1997/8 until Vince let him be who he was, Cena has always been who he is the rapper gimmick and the hustle loyalty respect when you look at what he does outside the ring seems to be his own belief.


----------



## Empress

Here is the video of Roman doing an impression of Paul Bearer for those who haven't seen it yet. He also discusses Paul Heyman at some parts.

http://vimeo.com/99110062


----------



## Kratosx23

Empress said:


> Here is the video of Roman doing an impression of Paul Bearer for those who haven't seen it yet. He also discusses Paul Heyman at some parts.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/99110062


Geez, that was good. He showed more personality in that 5 seconds than I've seen out of him in 2 years. See, this is why people fucking hate this guy. If he brought something in himself out like that, where he could be entertaining, we could make some progress with this guy.


----------



## Wynter

Dude, what do you think some of us have been bitching about in here??? WWE/Vince has this vision for Roman and they're sticking to it until the wheels fall off from what I can see. 
Fuck that this dude can actually be entertaining, funny, and excel in a different gimmick. But nooooo, let's go full on awkward Golberg with him :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Much better when he isn't being fed lines and he can be his normal self like that video.

I really cringe at the lines they make him say. Sounds like something out of a bad 80s action movie. Trying to get too much like Rambo Stallone or Conan Schwarzenegger or something.


----------



## Wynter

They just try too hard with Roman. Too much micromanaging and limiting him. I truly don't understand how WWE doesn't recognize Roman would flourish more if they would allow him more freedom on certain things and also develop a natural character.

Roman has no substance. He's Mr. Big Bad Ass #5883733


----------



## LigerJ81

Don't know what Vince is thinking really but The generic Badass stick needs to go out the window. If Reigns could bring most of his outside the ring personality if not all of it into his in ring character, I think alot of Nay sayers would get behind him more.


----------



## Wynter

Exactly. At least Roman would have a strong character for the fans to focus on as he elevates his in ring skills. It's a shame to know that such a naturally funny and entertaining guy is being stifled under a generic gimmick.

Dude is naturally charismatic, intense, funny, can play cocky, goofy and bad ass quite well; why in Jesus' blue balls are you not capitalizing on it?? :lol

I swear it's like two whole different people/groups are focusing on Dean/Seth and Roman fpalm


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly. At least Roman would have a strong character for the fans to focus on as he elevates his in ring skills. It's a shame to know that such a naturally funny and entertaining guy is being stifled under a generic gimmick.
> 
> Dude is naturally charismatic, intense, funny, can play cocky, goofy and bad ass quite well; why in Jesus' blue balls are you not capitalizing on it?? :lol
> 
> I swear it's like two whole different people/groups are focusing on Dean/Seth and Roman fpalm


You have to wonder who okayed the "double triple powerbomb" "im not a pony" and "its a llama mask bro" promos and why aren't they involved in all his promos


----------



## Joshi Judas

Mostly because they are prepping him for the big time and they have their vision of how a main event star is supposed to look and act like- so every new babyface either goes the Cena route (Bryan was going down that way sadly) or the Reigns way(previously called the Batista way). He's already slipped pills in the coffee. Before long, he'll be making out with divas, making shit dump from the roof on some heels etc. Square peg in a round hole and all that.

With the midcard/upper midcard I feel they get a bit more freedom and leeway to bring their own input. Punk during SES, Bryan during Weak Link, Rollins/Ambrose right now. They are probably more willing to listen and see if they get over. Sink or swim type of deal. You can be sure once/if Dean/Seth are ever considered for the main event, their characters will be getting tweaked and we won't be happy with the changes.


----------



## Bushmaster

LigerJ81 said:


> Don't know what Vince is thinking really but The generic Badass stick needs to go out the window. If Reigns could bring most of his outside the ring personality if not all of it into his in ring character, I think alot of Nay sayers would get behind him more.


A majority rag on Big E for being bland and boring but if you watch any of his videos online you'd think he was one of the funniest guys in the back. Most guys that seem bland and boring. A few people might get behind him but it's not all promos that have people worried.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You have to wonder who okayed the "double triple powerbomb" "im not a pony" and "its a llama mask bro" promos and why aren't they involved in all his promos


*
I know the backstage post-show promos are unscripted, because you can clearly tell the difference between Reigns in adlib mode and reading straight from a piece of paper in his mind.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The double triple powerbomb segment was sooooo funny. I spat out my drink when that happened.


----------



## The.Great......One

BTW I don't see why the comparisons between rock and roman are still being made. Wwe lost that chance when they kept him as the face and not made him become the corporate champion. That's going to be the architect.

Although reigns does seem to be improving day by day, he still hasn't had that one break out mic moment that turns someone into the next big thing. I loved his game of thrones promo but it still didn't do it for me. Hopefully his match at SS becomes his breakout moment.


----------



## BORT

I just watched his promo on main event.......:mcgee1.....I swear the guy messes up at least one of his lines every time he's on the mic. He also makes these weird facial expressions that make him look as if he's TRYING to remember his lines as he's saying them...

Dammit, I REALLY hope he doesn't win the belt at WM 31. The dude is just FAR from being ready yet. I swear even JoMo looked more comfortable on the mic than him.


----------



## Vics1971

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You have to wonder who okayed the "double triple powerbomb" "im not a pony" and "its a llama mask bro" promos and why aren't they involved in all his promos


That looked like HHH humour to me, but I don't know how much input he has in that respect. They are some of my favourite Roman moments too. Of course, they may have just come from Roman who has a great personality which is being stifled.

Btw, Roman = best Paul Bearer impersonation ever!


----------



## Wynter

Roman is over scripted most of the time, which leads to being very unnatural. Add the fact he gets awkward when he has to sound uber bad ass, it's just a recipe for disaster. 

Obviously he doesn't do well when he's micromanaged. How about slowly giving him an outline to follow, but not telling him what exactly he has to say, WWE lol

And my god, stop giving him such corny lines all the time. They swear it sounds so bad ass when it's really stupid or cheesy fpalm "You're the ass of the company" fpalm


----------



## SummerSet




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The.Great......One said:


> BTW I don't see why the comparisons between rock and roman are still being made. Wwe lost that chance when they kept him as the face and not made him become the corporate champion. That's going to be the architect.
> 
> Although reigns does seem to be improving day by day, he still hasn't had that one break out mic moment that turns someone into the next big thing. I loved his game of thrones promo but it still didn't do it for me. Hopefully his match at SS becomes his breakout moment.


*
I think his natural charisma, mannerisms, and content in off air interviews comes off like 2002 Rocky, with a serious and goofy mix.*


----------



## BORT

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is over scripted most of the time, which leads to being very unnatural. Add the fact he gets awkward when he has to sound uber bad ass, it's just a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Obviously he doesn't do well when he's micromanaged. How about slowly giving him an outline to follow, but not telling him what exactly he has to say, WWE lol
> 
> And my god, stop giving him such corny lines all the time. They swear it sounds so bad ass when it's really stupid or cheesy fpalm "You're the ass of the company" fpalm


They just need to do with wrestlers what they use to do back then; give them bullet points and let them fill in the blanks themselves. Them having to fill in the blanks would allow for more of their natural personality to come out since it would force them to create the way they present it completely from scratch and from a place within. It's honestly one of the best ways for wrestlers to "find themselves".


----------



## Empress

177 said:


> They just need to do with wrestlers what they use to do back then; give them bullet points and let them fill in the blanks themselves. Them having to fill in the blanks would allow for more of their natural personality to come out since it would force them to create the way they present it completely from scratch and from a place within. It's honestly one of the best ways for wrestlers to "find themselves".


Exactly. 

If the WWE had its way, Stone Cold would've been the Ringmaster for life. That was their bright idea for one of the greats on the mic. But once he got some room, it was Austin 3:16 and that took on a life of its own. 

I get that they want to have a safety net in place for Roman. If he's being groomed to be the face of the company, you want him to be polished. But he has to be broken in. He has to be given the chance to incorporate the charisma he already has. He's got to be able to trust himself and not always rely on a script.

I like Daniel Bryan but I cringed when Stephanie had to save him at Payback. She knew how to shut the crowd up after they started chanting for CM Punk. He stood there frozen.


----------



## Empress

WWE's Dean Ambrose On Going Solo, Being in the Spotlight, and 10 Years of Pro Wrestling



> *To finish up, who in the locker room are you closest with?*
> 
> Roman Reigns. He's still my best friend, my buddy, and travelling partner. Me and Roman are tight. We've had on our differences on TV and we get into each our faces because we're two alpha males so we'll butt heads, but that's why we love each other. We're brothers and push each other and still got each other's back. For Roman, he's a super-charismatic, loveable, soulful guy that can be a beacon for everyone in the locker room which I think is just really good right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It makes me happy that Dean confirmed Reigns strong charisma. We've been telling people for months and they just don't listen.*


----------



## Darkness is here

Agree with posters above.
What made the AE so good was that promos came across as real and performers were at ease in that way.
Reigns is prime example of that.
When he reads from a script it looks unnatural and when he does backstage stuff, you can see him being at ease because he knows what to do and can hande stuff pretty easily.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ream-star-star-could-handle-his-course-2.html

*Everyone's throwing a bitchfit over there because Austin said Reigns is a good worker. There's about to be a :shitstorm, but they have no choice but to*


----------



## LigerJ81

:maury

Austin Talks about Seth Rollins, No one Bats an Eye

Austin talks about Reigns being The Next Big Thing, Everybody loses their Minds


----------



## SubZero3:16

I have always loved Stone Cold (see username). It's going to be fun watching ppl say that Stone Cold is wrong because he isn't saying what they want to hear. Stone Cold who has actually lived and worked the business doesn't know as much as those who just watch it on their tv at home. Stone Cold thought that Cameron was useless on Tough Enough and by golly he's right. I think I'll take Stone Cold's opinion here.


----------



## Darkness is here

Stonecold praises db:
my man :austin5 he is always right, you can't just disagree with him.

Praises reigns:
fuck you, wtf do you know about the bussiness, you better shut your mouth up.

But the reactions in that thread.........DAMN.


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> I have always loved Stone Cold (see username). It's going to be fun watching ppl say that Stone Cold is wrong because he isn't saying what they want to hear. Stone Cold who has actually lived and worked the business doesn't know as much as those who just watch it on their tv at home. Stone Cold thought that Cameron was useless on Tough Enough and by golly he's right. I think I'll take Stone Cold's opinion here.


:bow

If Stone Cold had shit all over Roman, some would act as though a new commandment had been written. But since he praised Roman, his word can't be taken as the gospel all of the sudden. :frustrate

Roman must be doing something right if he is getting the respect of legends. Stone Cold didn't even say he was perfect but was on his way to becoming the next big thing. He knows that there are areas where Roman can improve and believes that he will.


----------



## LigerJ81

Don't think Austin was saying He was "Chris Benoit" in the ring :draper2

I'm not going to take Austin's word to the Extreme :lol It's just cool that someone like Austin sees something in Reigns.

But that alot of pressure for Reigns and I hope he delivers.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Roman has great potential and whoever cant see that is obviously blind. Dude has the looks and presence all day. his natural charisma is really good too. It just seems when the cameras are rolling now a days he gets the deer in the headlights look for a split second. like he realizes he has to do it on his own now no one there beside him. He will overcome that though with time. I see him being the parallel to Ambrose like Rock was to Austin. No doubt all the shield boys have got a bright future ahead of them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> :bow
> 
> If Stone Cold had shit all over Roman, some would act as though a new commandment had been written. But since he praised Roman, his word can't be taken as the gospel all of the sudden. :frustrate
> 
> Roman must be doing something right if he is getting the respect of legends. Stone Cold didn't even say he was perfect but was on his way to becoming the next big thing. He knows that there are areas where Roman can improve and believes that he will.


*I listen to Austin's show every week. He's stated several times that Reigns needs to work on his promos, and even said it in the interview, but OF COURSE no one comments on that :cussin:!!*


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *I listen to Austin's show every week. He's stated several times that Reigns needs to work on his promos, and even said it in the interview, but OF COURSE no one comments on that :cussin:!!*


I genuinely believe that Stone Cold sees a little bit of The Rock in Reigns. All of the pieces are there but the puzzle is still being put together. Some people have amnesia, but Rocky Maivia was being booed out of buildings. He was boring. He was being pushed by the WWE before his first match but it wasn't until the WWE let him be that he became The Rock. Stone Cold was there to witness all that. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz3V1r8OpRE



At least Stone Cold cares enough to give an opinion on The Rock. He could be indifferent. I don't remember anyone pleading the case of Curtis Axel when the WWE jumped on his bandwaggon for those five minutes. 

Roman will get better on the mic. History has shown that and it can repeat itself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fv0E1BMoT4


----------



## Empress

I don't know if this was posted but it's from June 8. Folks love him. It's far from being a WWE brainwashing conspiracy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R84jbXHvwWY#t=44


----------



## LigerJ81

Empress said:


> I don't know if this was posted but it's from June 8. Folks love him. It's far from being a WWE brainwashing conspiracy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R84jbXHvwWY#t=44


Seth doing Drive bys now :banderas

The Future looks Bright to me


----------



## Kratosx23

Empress said:


> I don't know if this was posted but it's from June 8. Folks love him. It's far from being a WWE brainwashing conspiracy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R84jbXHvwWY#t=44


As somebody who knows this from experience, when you see somebody you watch every week on tv in person, you get caught up in the moment and whatever your opinion is of that person doesn't matter, you just mark out because they're on tv and you're there.

It's still a brainwashing conspiracy, make no mistake about it. It's worked, obviously, to a great degree (not based on that, just in general) but they've manufactured it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Empress said:


> I don't know if this was posted but it's from June 8. Folks love him. It's far from being a WWE brainwashing conspiracy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R84jbXHvwWY#t=44


The Shield Girls voices are deeper than I imagined.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

Love Reigns, but as someone who watches WWE extremely casually right now, was wondering if anyone could answer a question for me.

So Rollins split up the Shield.
Ambrose is jumping him everywhere he goes to get revenge.
and Reigns is just kind of, not really arsed about it, right?

It kinda makes Reigns look like a bigger douche than Rollins, leaving Dean to clean up the shit all by himself while Reigns gets himself into Title matches (without helping Ambrose into one either?). Kayfabe wise it either makes no sense to stop being pals with someone you've chilled with for years or on the other hand, makes Reigns look like an uncaring D-Bag.

Not fantastic writing.


----------



## Kratosx23

Yep. He just no sold Rollins and went for the titles.

Otherwise known as the Cena philosophy. :cena3


----------



## Dio Brando

*WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

Okay I post and lurk on many other sites. It could be either a wrestling fourm or just a wrestling thread. All I know is Roman is loved and highly praised BUT HERE. Why is Wrestling Fourm the only location where posters hate him? I'm not saying everyone but its the majority. From the constantly bringing up "can't wait till we hear lets go roman/roman sucks in a few years" or "He can't wrestle" as if hes not improving in all areas. 

You guys doing what WWE tried to do with Bryan and that's ignore the crowd is over with the guy.

Why do you guys dislike him so much? Because he's not your indy beloved type wrestler but instead he's wwe homegrown?


----------



## tducey

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

I like the guy but if I was the WWE I'd put all my eggs behind Ambrose and give him the push.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

This can't possibly be the only place where people see how green and bland he is. Come on.

WWE homegrown's can be awesome. The best talent on the entire roster is WWE homegrown, Bray Wyatt. Everybody loves Bray Wyatt. Everybody. Even the people that hate him, they just don't know they love him yet. The problem with Reigns is he's just the typical guy who gets pushed based on his look. He's not experienced in the ring or on the mic, he needs a lot of work, and they're pushing him as if he doesn't need it. They're pushing him like he's a fully formed project who's ready now. This will blow up in their faces if they don't tone down or he gets better equipped for the push. You can't hide him in tag matches or cut 2 sentence promos when he's main eventing WrestleMania. And if he's facing Brock like we expect, good God, Heyman's gonna murder this guy on the microphone.


----------



## Wynter

The same reason why Seth for some reason only gives a shit about Dean and has been going out of his way to fuck with him only since the beginning. 

The same reason why Dean hasn't sought out Roman either. 

The feuds have been split up. 

I figured it was painfilly obvious that Roman blames Triple H for Seth's betrayal, hence why he's so focused on him.
I gave a better and more detailed explanation earlier in this thread that is too long to rewrite lol

For whatever reason, people are only calling Roman a douche as if all 3 of them aren't no selling each other one way or another lol. 

Dean and Roman splitting without any word made no sense,granted. But that's more towards poor writing. Which is weird considering they are always having each other's back on the house shows.

Edit: though, I wish he would incorporate wanting to piss Trips off by becoming champion into his promos. Would at least tie the belts better to his storyline.


----------



## x78

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

This forum is ridiculously biased against wrestlers with a powerhouse/non-technical style and those that they feel are 'bodybuilders' or not from a wrestling background. Everyone hated Wyatt until his match with Bryan at RR. People constantly claim that Ryback has botched and injured people when he hasn't. Basically WF is full of closed-minded idiots. There are also a lot of people who for some reason have got it into their heads that Reigns is going bury Ambrose and Rollins and then be turned into a goofy Cena-like character. No idea why they think this, but they do.


----------



## tiotom92

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Shikamaru said:


> Okay I post and lurk on many other sites. It could be either a wrestling fourm or just a wrestling thread. All I know is Roman is loved and highly praised BUT HERE. Why is Wrestling Fourm the only location where posters hate him? I'm not saying everyone but its the majority. From the constantly bringing up "can't wait till we hear lets go roman/roman sucks in a few years" or "He can't wrestle" as if hes not improving in all areas.
> 
> You guys doing what WWE tried to do with Bryan and that's ignore the crowd is over with the guy.
> 
> Why do you guys dislike him so much? Because he's not your indy beloved type wrestler but instead he's wwe homegrown?


Most people on the forum act like sheep :woolcock A few of them start to dislike Reigns and others follow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



x78 said:


> This forum is ridiculously biased against wrestlers with a powerhouse/non-technical style and those that they feel are 'bodybuilders' or not from a wrestling background. Everyone hated Wyatt until his match with Bryan at RR. People constantly claim that Ryback has botched and injured people when he hasn't. Basically WF is full of closed-minded idiots. There are also a lot of people who for some reason have got it into their heads that Reigns is going bury Ambrose and Rollins and then be turned into *a goofy Cena-like character.* No idea why they think this, but they do.


The only way that's not happening is if Vince loses control of creative before Reigns' push is complete.


----------



## DCR

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

I don't hate Roman Reigns at all, but I do see that a good majority of the forum does. I'd say that's because he's the typical big guy wrestler, plus he didn't work the indies for 10+ years which is a mortal sin to the IWC.

He's a powerhouse, I've enjoyed his promos enough, and I have a lot of respect for the Samoans in wrestling... I have no reason to dislike Roman Reigns.


----------



## Monterossa

Stone Cold's opinions are Stone Cold's, not mine.

just because Stone Cold said so doesn't mean it's a fact.


----------



## Bushmaster

Zig-Kick. said:


> Love Reigns, but as someone who watches WWE extremely casually right now, was wondering if anyone could answer a question for me.
> 
> So Rollins split up the Shield.
> Ambrose is jumping him everywhere he goes to get revenge.
> and Reigns is just kind of, not really arsed about it, right?
> 
> It kinda makes Reigns look like a bigger douche than Rollins, leaving Dean to clean up the shit all by himself while Reigns gets himself into Title matches (without helping Ambrose into one either?). Kayfabe wise it either makes no sense to stop being pals with someone you've chilled with for years or on the other hand, makes Reigns look like an uncaring D-Bag.
> 
> Not fantastic writing.


Doesn't make sense at all, especially when one week they were still the Shield and the next couple weeks they don't even talk to eachother. The whole Shield breakup has been shit,a shame too because I would've expected much better writing for one of the greatest stables ever. 

It gets annoying when people give reasons as to why. It simply would just be shit writing and it's not gonna help Dean or Roman.


----------



## BlightedAgent

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

Many people in WF sees him as another non-indy, big-muscled guy with good looks who gets pushed solely for those reason. We can like or dislike any wrestlers we want, but there are tons of more people who are liking Roman Reigns than the people who hates him. I don't mind his mic skills, not everyone needs to be in the Rock level to considered good on the mic. The other reason could be is that he is getting more popular than Dean Ambrose who the WF loves a lot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

*Feel free to bring all of your love to the Reigns Discussion Thread :cheer*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

IWC only likes indy vanilla midgets and guys who can flip, they hate big powerhouse wrestlers. Am I doing it right?


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

I don't think people dislike Roman Reigns so much as people are tired of seeing guys get opportunities based mostly off genetics. The fact of the matter is Roman Reigns doesn't put on compelling singles matches at this point, and he's shown himself to be a one trick pony on the mic. 

Yet, he has the record for the most eliminations in a Royal Rumble, he tied a record for Survivor Series eliminations, he's competing for the WWE/WHC right after the Shield broke up, with only Ambrose seeming to care about being stabbed in the back. 

Reigns could be a transcendent talent one day, but right now, he's smoke and mirrors with a Superman Punch.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

TC can rest assured. The Reigns hate will engorge the entire IWC like wildfire soon enough. And then it will register at live events.

It's only a matter of time.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

The main wrestling communities are frequent are Reddit's /r/SquaredCircle and WrestlingForum and I can tell you that yes, as a general rule people like him a lot less here than on there.


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



tducey said:


> I like the guy but if I was the WWE I'd put all my eggs behind Ambrose and give him the push.


I wouldn't. 


I like reigns. When he dominates, he dominates. Its just his character hasn't been well developed yet. Rock was talking in the Nation of domination. Reigns never really cut promos in the shield. He also hasn't been wrestling to get the rocket strapped on his back like that. I still say its too early, like a year. Take this time to build him up as a star, and get him comfortable with the mic and more fluidity in the ring.


I like ambrose the wrstler, but hate the meth head ******* looking character. I don't know, something about that look he has piss me off along with his soft ass wailing he does. Maybe he's better off as the heel. Its just fucking annoying. I have no idea why people are so in love with the guy since he left the shield. I just don't see the comparisons made. In another thread thread, someone compared him to austin. Really? Come on, this guy looks and acts like a methhead. 

I think he's solid and I think he'd be one of the top guys, but not THE guy.


----------



## Empress

Sith Rollins said:


> Doesn't make sense at all, especially when one week they were still the Shield and the next couple weeks they don't even talk to eachother. The whole Shield breakup has been shit,a shame too because I would've expected much better writing for one of the greatest stables ever.
> 
> It gets annoying when people give reasons as to why. It's simply would just be shit writing and it's not gonna help Dean or Roman.


Leave it to the WWE to drop the ball on the hottest angle they've had in years. I now believe the rumors that Seth turning heel was a last minute decision and not planned out.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

It's very strange to say the least.

He has done nothing to warrant such hatred.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



FlemmingLemming said:


> I don't think people dislike Roman Reigns so much as people are tired of seeing guys get opportunities based mostly off genetics. The fact of the matter is Roman Reigns doesn't put on compelling singles matches at this point, and he's shown himself to be a one trick pony on the mic.


NO WAY U HATERS JUS WANT MIDGETS WHO FLIP N BOUNCE ROUND THE RING! :frustrate


----------



## Kratosx23

It was. They decided to do it a few hours before Payback. You can tell when they pull shit out of their ass and when they actually plan, it shows in the work.


----------



## Bushmaster

Empress said:


> Leave it to the WWE to drop the ball on the hottest angle they've had in years. I now believe the rumors that Seth turning heel was a last minute decision and not planned out.


I assumed that the minute he turned heel. He could have cut the greatest promo in wrestling history and no way would the reason he'd give explain why he literally almost killed himself the night before for Dean and Roman. Go from the winning team to the losing team? Turned heel and wasn't handed a title opportunity from jump? I know the split needed to happen eventually but I just wish it was done much better.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> NO WAY U HATERS JUS WANT MIDGETS WHO FLIP N BOUNCE ROUND THE RING! :frustrate


Actually I would put money that majority of this forum would want guys like Bray,Sandow,Wade in the spot Roman Reigns is in....or pretty much any guy who is good on the mic.


----------



## Waffelz

Empress said:


> I don't know if this was posted but it's from June 8. Folks love him. It's far from being a WWE brainwashing conspiracy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R84jbXHvwWY#t=44


BO-LIEVE


----------



## x78

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



O Fenômeno said:


> Actually I would put money that majority of this forum would want guys like Bray,Sandow,Wade in the spot Roman Reigns is in....or pretty much any guy who is good on the mic.


Reigns is good on the mic. Wyatt is in the exact same spot as him, they're both competing for the title on Sunday.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Sith Rollins said:


> IWC *only likes indy vanilla midgets and guys who can flip,* they hate big powerhouse wrestlers. Am I doing it right?


Except Bray Wyatt is popular as fuck so there goes this lame ass theory...

:bosh4

If you wanna generalize

"IWC only likes guys with great mic skills"....

That would be much better...


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> NO WAY U HATERS JUS WANT MIDGETS WHO FLIP N BOUNCE ROUND THE RING! :frustrate


Yeah, that's why Bray Wyatt is my favorite Wrestler right now. I'm not displaying hatred towards anyone, just stating what I view as fact. 

Roman Reigns is good at getting a hot tag and doing a flying clothesline, a Superman Punch, his flying kick on the apron and a spear.

I even made a fucking YouTube video with the guy as a horror movie character because I liked what he was doing in The Shield so much

Shameless Plug





I just don't think he's ready for the spot it looks like he's about to be put in.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



O Fenômeno said:


> Except Bray Wyatt is popular as fuck so there goes this lame ass theory...
> 
> :bosh4
> 
> If you wanna generalize
> 
> "IWC only likes guys with great mic skills"....
> 
> That would be much better...


----------



## LigerJ81

It's was stupid on the Writer's part


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Sith Rollins said:


>


:austin3

My response was directed at the idiots who believe that bullshit reasoning....


----------



## JamesK

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



x78 said:


> Reigns is good on the mic. Wyatt is in the exact same spot as him, they're both competing for the title on Sunday.


If Reigns is good on the mic,i don't want to hear one sigle poster to say that Bryan or Cesaro or Eva Marie is bad on the mic....

And Bray is not in the exact same spot.. Even if he wins is far down the ladder from Reigns..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Yeah, that's why Bray Wyatt is my favorite Wrestler right now. I'm not displaying hatred towards anyone, just stating what I view as fact.
> 
> Roman Reigns is good at getting a hot tag and doing a flying clothesline, a Superman Punch, his flying kick on the apron and a spear.
> 
> I even made a fucking YouTube video with the guy as a horror movie character because I liked what he was doing in The Shield so much
> 
> Shameless Plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think he's ready for the spot it looks like he's about to be put in.


It's harder than I thought to express sarcasm over the internet.


----------



## Wynter

As far as I see, Seth has been excelling in his heel role(and getting good heat), Dean is Deaning it the fuck up while he and Roman(Roman especially) have gotten really over since the heel turn. 

How isn't this working out for them???

I'm pretty sure the live crowd and casuals don't think as hard as we do. We over think shit and try to apply too much logic to WWE lol
An elderly woman gave birth to a fucking hand in this company! Lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



O Fenômeno said:


> :austin3
> 
> My response was directed at the idiots who believe that bullshit reasoning....


The IWC only likes indy darlings who can wrestle and do the SPOTS, mic work is not needed at all brother. I know, I'm a member.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

I don't hate him, I think he's fucking awesome :lol


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

Some people just don't find him entertaining i guess, that's why i don't like him.. He's very bland on the mic, i haven't seen anything impressive in the ring. I personally don't give a shit how Roman Reigns looks, so i don't judge him for that.


Not many members hate Roman Reigns, they just don't care for him.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

I am a Roman Reigns fan. 

I really hope WWE doesn't screw this chance to build a new top star.


----------



## Fatcat

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

1. On some of the other forums I lurk on, I have been seeing some push back on Reigns. Not massive, but seems to be growing.

2. I don't hate Reigns. In fact the opposite, I fear for him a little. They want him to be the replacement Cena and they want him to be that real soon. Problem is that he simply isn't that guy. He may be the Rock's cousin but he isn't the Rock. Reigns fits the Batista mold a lot. Guy who can carry the B Show and be the clear #2 face in the company. They over push him and the crowd will turn on him like they did Sheamus.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's harder than I thought to express sarcasm over the internet.


Oh. I get where you're coming from though. A few days ago I made a post where I referred to Rollins' and Ambrose's new characters as Stealth Rollins and Jeans Ambrose, I even included a Batista "Deal With It" gif, and people still responded to it like it was a serious post. 

So yeah, if you can't detect sarcasm from a Batista gif, it's basically impossible to figure it out from a sentence or two.


----------



## Fluffyjr101

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

I acutually like reigns but I don't believe he should be main eventing over Rollins and Ambrose but I take him over cena as the main guy anyday


----------



## Bushmaster

LigerJ81 said:


> It's was stupid on the Writer's part


Yeah it was stupid. Just amazing how the Shield were booked so well for a long long time only for the end to feel so rushed.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*

Reigns is great, he just needs to add a few slams to his set of moves and a bit more time on the mic and I think he'd be great. Naturally the IWC prefers guy's that are small, move fast, and while they may appear unintimidating, they can wrestle long matches with running and spins involved, guys like this:










This man could probably be a huge star in NXT, he's skinny so he can probably do flips in the air and because of his small frame and the fact that he lacks an impressive physique, he will not expend too much energy while running around. This is the type of man that a lot of people on the forums like.

Reigns is sort of the antithesis to that type of guy. He looks intimidating, like a cool dude, but a guy who could beat up most people in a fight. I think some people resent him because of that, and coupled with the fact that you won't see him do wacky stuff like unrealistic flips that look overly choreographed, or doing wacky spins before he throws his punches, people think he must be awful in the ring.


----------



## Dio Brando

My thread got merged in with the discussion.

Not even mad just more roman fans <3


----------



## LigerJ81

Yeah over 100 Pages


----------



## #Mark

I like Reigns. I think he's good on the mic, he's intense, he's crisp in the ring, and he keeps improving. I think the hatred is unwarranted. People beg for the WWE to build new stars but when they invest in guys who are over like Bryan and Reigns people on here completely turn on them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Rick_James said:


> Reigns is great, he just needs to add a few slams to his set of moves and a bit more time on the mic and I think he'd be great. Naturally the IWC prefers guy's that are small, move fast, and while they may appear unintimidating, they can wrestle long matches with running and spins involved, guys like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man could probably be a huge star in NXT, he's skinny so he can probably do flips in the air and because of his small frame and the fact that he lacks an impressive physique, he will not expend too much energy while running around. This is the type of man that a lot of people on the forums like.
> 
> Reigns is sort of the antithesis to that type of guy. He looks intimidating, like a cool dude, but a guy who could beat up most people in a fight. I think some people resent him because of that, and coupled with the fact that you won't see him do wacky stuff like unrealistic flips that look overly choreographed, or doing wacky spins before he throws his punches, people think he must be awful in the ring.



I think some wrestling fans just like guys who can....wrestle. *shrug* Craziness!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



ROLLINS said:


> I think some wrestling fans just like guys who can....wrestle. *shrug* Craziness!


:lol Can't recall how many times I've been called an indy fan when I have never seen an indy show in my life. It's a great mystery for some, but yeah.... some guys just prefer a guy who can wrestle and others prefer someone who can cut great promos.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Rick_James said:


> The IWC prefers guys like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man could probably be a huge star in NXT, he's skinny so he can probably do flips in the air and because of his small frame and the fact that he lacks an impressive physique, he will not expend too much energy while running around. This is the type of man that a lot of people on the forums like.
> 
> Reigns is sort of the antithesis to that type of guy. He looks intimidating, like a cool dude, but a guy who could beat up most people in a fight. I think some people resent him because of that, and coupled with the fact that you won't see him do wacky stuff like unrealistic flips that look overly choreographed, or doing wacky spins before he throws his punches, people think he must be awful in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Sith Rollins said:


> :lol Can't recall how many times I've been called an indy fan when I have never seen an indy show in my life. It's a great mystery for some, but yeah.... *some guys just prefer a guy who can wrestle and others prefer someone who can cut great promos*.


And then there's guys like Goldberg who can't do either. But hey, he looks awesome!

:ti


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This can't possibly be the only place where people see how green and bland he is. Come on.
> 
> WWE homegrown's can be awesome. The best talent on the entire roster is WWE homegrown, Bray Wyatt. Everybody loves Bray Wyatt. Everybody. Even the people that hate him, they just don't know they love him yet. The problem with Reigns is he's just the typical guy who gets pushed based on his look. He's not experienced in the ring or on the mic, he needs a lot of work, and they're pushing him as if he doesn't need it. They're pushing him like he's a fully formed project who's ready now. This will blow up in their faces if they don't tone down or he gets better equipped for the push. You can't hide him in tag matches or cut 2 sentence promos when he's main eventing WrestleMania. And if he's facing Brock like we expect, good God, *Heyman's gonna murder this guy on the microphone.*


He could but he won't. And Heyman sucks now, they're putting him on TV every week now saying the same shit. He hasn't been great since last year. He could if he wanted, but they obviously don't want him to.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



ROLLINS said:


> I think some wrestling fans just like guys who can....wrestle. *shrug* Craziness!


Yeah, but wrestling is subjective. And I think that "great wrestling" that we always hear about is masked somewhat by the fact that besides Cesaro and Rollins, the "great wrestlers" use about the same 5 or 6 moves in every match. Almost none of the stuff appears to be hard hitting and body slams come like once in a blue moon nowadays. There's a time and a place for:










And then there's some fans that want:










The IWC seems to over value stuff like this:










And seem to hate guys that are capable of doing stuff like this:


----------



## Ccoffey89

#Mark said:


> I like Reigns. I think he's good on the mic, he's intense, he's crisp in the ring, and *he keeps improving*. I think the hatred is unwarranted. People beg for the WWE to build new stars but when they invest in guys who are over like Bryan and Reigns people on here completely turn on them.


Thats all that matters. People see he's improving but still try to talk him down. Dudes got loads of potential.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Rick_James said:


> Yeah, but wrestling is subjective. And I think that "great wrestling" that we always hear about is masked somewhat by the fact that besides Cesaro and Rollins, the "great wrestlers" use about the same 5 or 6 moves in every match. Almost none of the stuff appears to be hard hitting and body slams come like once in a blue moon nowadays. There's a time and a place for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's some fans that want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IWC seems to over value stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And seem to hate guys that are capable of doing stuff like this:


I like that you use those Scott Steiner gifs. Back in his heyday, he was one of the guys who could actually "wrestle." An early to mid 90s Scott Steiner was a great wrestler, and would be among one of the best today in the ring.

But anyways, yeah wrestling is subjective. But either way you slice it, everything that happens in WWE is settled in a wrestling match in a wrestling ring. You can have all of the promos and video packages and hype that you want, but eventually, every storyline gets settled in a wrestling match. Even non-"indy smarks" on the internet get on guys like Hogan, Warrior, and Goldberg for their in ring skills (or lack there of). If people would rather watch matches with guys like that, that's cool. But I find it comical that people actually mock people who enjoy what they feel are good matches and have alittle bit more emphasis on the in ring product.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



ROLLINS said:


> I like that you use those Scott Steiner gifs. Back in his heyday, he was one of the guys who could actually "wrestle." An early to mid 90s Scott Steiner was a great wrestler, and would be among one of the best today in the ring.
> 
> But anyways, yeah wrestling is subjective. But either way you slice it, everything that happens in WWE is settled in a wrestling match in a wrestling ring. You can have all of the promos and video packages and hype that you want, but eventually, every storyline gets settled in a wrestling match. Even non-"indy smarks" on the internet get on guys like Hogan, Warrior, and Goldberg for their in ring skills (or lack there of). If people would rather watch matches with guys like that, that's cool. But I find it comical that people actually mock people who enjoy what they feel are good matches and have alittle bit more emphasis on the in ring product.


Well salute from one Steiner fan to another. My biggest though gripe with wrestling though now is that people seem to think fast moving small guys are the end all be all just because well, they don't get tired as fast as guy that are ripped, but don't work on stamina as much. That and some of the stuff looks overly choreographed. Like that Zayn gif, on some level I can see why people would like that, but really, it's a wrestling match and he's making it look more like ballet. Just my opinion but I see it all the time where people really think that's the best stuff and anything else is awful.

Again, I bring up exhibit A:










If this guy went to a wrestling school for 2 years, then worked the Indy's for a few, went to the WWE, called himself "Ralph Wiggler" he would probably be really over on these forums. From there, grow out his hair and wear some neon tights. Then if he started to cut promo's in which he basically says that the management backstage aren't pushing him, despite being the fastest guy on the roster from all of his running, it would put some IWC members into over drive. You'd be seeing people saying "HHH is burying Wiggler" or "Why doesn't HBK come out of retirement and put over Wiggler?" It's all good though but seriously, there's a lot more to wrestling then just the fast paced small guy stuff that we get so much of.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Rick_James said:


> Well salute from one Steiner fan to another. My biggest though gripe with wrestling though now is that people seem to think fast moving small guys are the end all be all just because well, they don't get tired as fast as guy that are ripped, but don't work on stamina as much. That and some of the stuff looks overly choreographed. Like that Zayn gif, on some level I can see why people would like that, but really, it's a wrestling match and he's making it look more like ballet. Just my opinion but I see it all the time where people really think that's the best stuff and anything else is awful.
> 
> Again, I bring up exhibit A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this guy went to a wrestling school for 2 years, then worked the Indy's for a few, went to the WWE, called himself "Ralph Wiggler" he would probably be really over on these forums. From there, grow out his hair and wear some neon tights. Then if he started to cut promo's in which he basically says that the management backstage aren't pushing him, despite being the fastest guy on the roster from all of his running, it would put some IWC members into over drive. You'd be seeing people saying "HHH is burying Wiggler" or "Why doesn't HBK come out of retirement and put over Wiggler?" It's all good though but seriously, there's a lot more to wrestling then just the fast paced small guy stuff that we get so much of.


I get what you're saying. But honestly, to some folks it really isn't just "crazy looking flips by small guys." Don't get me wrong, there are definitely "spot monkeys" out there. But there are also guys out there who utilize some of those moves and don't over-do them and use them in the context of telling a story. Some people like it, some don't.

On the same token though, I think it's because for SO long there were nothing but huge, roided up goons who could barely move that dominated the business. I have all the respect in the world for a guy like Goldberg and his look and his star power that he eventually developed. But from an in ring standpoint, sorry, didn't enjoy too many of his matches. If that makes me an "indy smark", then so be it. These guys are performers in the ring. Not everyone cares about how big and juiced up these guys look. You can be 6'6" 285 lbs, but if you can barely move in the ring, well that's a problem.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



DCR said:


> I don't hate Roman Reigns at all, but I do see that a good majority of the forum does. I'd say that's because he's the typical big guy wrestler, plus he didn't work the indies for 10+ years which is a mortal sin to the IWC.





Sith Rollins said:


> IWC only likes indy vanilla midgets and guys who can flip, they hate big powerhouse wrestlers. Am I doing it right?


Bork Laser is a big guy.

Bork Laser wasn't in the indies.

IWC loves Bork Laser.

your argument is invalid.

people hate Reigns because of the way he's getting push, being Cena 2.0, that's all.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WF the only part of IWC to hate Roman Reigns with a passion?*



Monterossa said:


> Bork Laser is a big guy.
> 
> Bork Laser wasn't in the indies.
> 
> *IWC loves Bork Laser.*
> 
> your argument is invalid.
> 
> people hate Reigns because of the way he's getting push, being Cena 2.0, that's all.


Not for the first year, he was getting the Ryback treatment


----------



## midnightmischief

:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
WARNING: the following post is me getting riled up - please nobody in particular take this personally, it is not intended for anyone specifically....:talk

I came into this thread to catch up with my fellow roman fans. realised I had at least 10 pages to read to catch up so settled myself in for the evening....

realised that there had been yet another thread merge. read the first two pages then hit 'last' yep, SO NOT IN THE MOOD FOR NEGITIVITY.

I am seriously thinking about changing my sig as I don't know how I can claim to be a supporter of such a negative thread.

FFS people, have you ever thought that maybe some of us come into the thread titled "reigns discussion thread' to _MAYBE JUST MAYBE_ enjoy some silly banter and good natured arguments about our favourite wrestler?

you know I think Daniel Bryan sucks arse............ tell me, have any of you seen my name even once in the Daniel Bryan discussion thread? or to that point any thread pointed towards Daniel Bryan? NO, because I don't like him - therefore I don't waste my time even contemplating anything to do with him.
seriously, if you didn't like roman reigns as much as you say you do, why are you in a thread specifically dedicated to the man?

sorry for my rant - I just have had ENOUGH OF THIS BULLSH*T. most people on here who have conversed with me know I am a very positive happy go lucky person (I hope that's the impression you have had of me anyway lol) so it just goes to show how fed up I am of all the negativity.

don't get me wrong. I totally welcome discussions about roman, and I will be the first to admit there are areas he needs to work on (hell, show me someone who doesn't?) no body is perfect. yeah I joke about him being perfect but that is the fangirl living inside of me who escapes from time to time. but as a wrestling fan, I know he is not perfect. that is why I welcome discussions about the reigns factor.... its the post like 'he is a hot-tag' or 'he is only liked because he has good looks' posts like that really piss me off.



:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:gun::gun::gun::frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate




right, in my happy place now......:angel
I cannot wait until I see main event and smackdown. even more, I cannot believe MITB is so close. I am really looking forward to this pay-per-view and for the first time in a long time it is not just one match I am looking forward to. :dance

I do hope that seth wins the briefcase in a way as I really believe it will play greatly into his new persona.
on the flip side, I do not want roman to win the title. reason? I have said it before, but the short version.... I want him to work for it, not win it in some gimmick match and be basically the interim champ until bryan gets back.

besides....... can you imagine the reigns hate that would spew forth on this website if that happened???? damn I think I would have to close my account for fear of my sanity.....lol joking. I know it would be rough though....(N)(N)

so, I know this has been a long rant and post. I apologise but then again not really as I had to get that off my chest. anyways, as is fast becoming my custom. here is something to lighten the mood and give my inner fangirl ( I find it safer to let her out on a leash from time to time rather than keep her bottled up - in case she escapes and takes roman reigns hostage) something to perve at. 





































{credit to Shensation for the last one}


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Roman needs to watch Angle videos and learn more moves from the GOAT.

I have never seen Roman do a suplex, whether is belly or standing. 

He should take advantage of his size. The big boot would be a sick move for him.

And that apron kick to the head thing was cool at first, now its just silly and predictable.

I really hope he improves sooner than later. I am rooting for him. Dude has charisma though, that smirk speaks volumes. And hes a guy that could give a message without saying a word. Having said that, he needs to get better at promos. His facial reactions are on point though and his improv work is great. He just needs to stay dedicated and keep at it, practicing at house shows and bursting out of that bubble.


----------



## midnightmischief

I've never thought about him doing a standing suplex but now that you mention it, that would be cool.

I would also like to see him bring some more high impact moves that show his speed cause, you don't see it often, but he can be damn fast at moving.

I agree that the apron kick was cool, I don't think it is silly now, still love it but he needs to build on more things along that line in my opinion...

sorry, in all the years I have watched wrestling (over 20) I have never actually caught the names of the moves so really couldn't name any that he needs and the ones in my head I would like reigns to incorporate are too hard to explain. lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

He relies too much on the punch. He should be doing headbutts, pump handles, body slams, etc.


----------



## Darkness is here

Reigns doing belly to belly or other superplexes would make me :mark:

angle, benoit and lesnar are the only one who do it in a GREAT way and I think roman may just be able match them.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Leon Knuckles said:


> He relies too much on the punch. He should be doing headbutts, pump handles, body slams, etc.


Roman doing a pumphandle slam/powerbomb will make some fanboys go :yum: :lol

But seriously, I agree with his signature combo, it's used too much even if it gets the crowd going, which is exactly why it should be done sparingly.

He does the usual Samoan headbutts already; they are trying to present him as powerhouse so a fallaway slam or two won't hurt him; there are plenty of powerbombs he can probably do and while drivers are not super common in WWE these days, just for name's sake it seems fitting to have this :










Darkness is here said:


> Reigns doing belly to belly or other superplexes would make me :mark:
> 
> angle, benoit and lesnar are the only one who do it in a GREAT way and I think roman *may just be able match them*.


Let's not get ahead of ourselves, all the great suplex guys have been mostly technical wrestlers. Roman may do some pretty good suplexes, but I don't see him on that level.

I know Orton and Goldust are doing it, but a scoop powerslam does seem somewhat fitting for Reigns I guess :hmm:

As for suplexes (even though I don't see him as such type of wrestler) I suggest something like:
Delayed Vertical Suplex (to accent his "strength")
Belly-to-Belly Suplex
Dragon Suplex (even though it's gonna hurt my soul to see him doing it )
Half Nelson Suplex
Pumphandle Suplex
Wheelbarrow Suplex (against smaller and agile guys)
Exploder/T-Bone Suplex
Double Underhook Suplex
Gutwrench Suplex 
Inverted Suplex


Well, call me a Reigns hater now :lol I just wrote more about him than my last 5 posts at my home GOAT thread :lmao


----------



## Monterossa

midnightmischief said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> WARNING: the following post is me getting riled up - please nobody in particular take this personally, it is not intended for anyone specifically....:talk
> 
> I came into this thread to catch up with my fellow roman fans. realised I had at least 10 pages to read to catch up so settled myself in for the evening....
> 
> realised that there had been yet another thread merge. read the first two pages then hit 'last' yep, SO NOT IN THE MOOD FOR NEGITIVITY.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about changing my sig as I don't know how I can claim to be a supporter of such a negative thread.
> 
> FFS people, have you ever thought that maybe some of us come into the thread titled "reigns discussion thread' to _MAYBE JUST MAYBE_ enjoy some silly banter and good natured arguments about our favourite wrestler?
> 
> you know I think Daniel Bryan sucks arse............ tell me, have any of you seen my name even once in the Daniel Bryan discussion thread? or to that point any thread pointed towards Daniel Bryan? NO, because I don't like him - therefore I don't waste my time even contemplating anything to do with him.
> seriously, if you didn't like roman reigns as much as you say you do, why are you in a thread specifically dedicated to the man?
> 
> sorry for my rant - I just have had ENOUGH OF THIS BULLSH*T. most people on here who have conversed with me know I am a very positive happy go lucky person (I hope that's the impression you have had of me anyway lol) so it just goes to show how fed up I am of all the negativity.
> 
> don't get me wrong. I totally welcome discussions about roman, and I will be the first to admit there are areas he needs to work on (hell, show me someone who doesn't?) no body is perfect. yeah I joke about him being perfect but that is the fangirl living inside of me who escapes from time to time. but as a wrestling fan, I know he is not perfect. that is why I welcome discussions about the reigns factor.... its the post like 'he is a hot-tag' or 'he is only liked because he has good looks' posts like that really piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> :frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:gun::gun::gun::frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right, in my happy place now......:angel
> I cannot wait until I see main event and smackdown. even more, I cannot believe MITB is so close. I am really looking forward to this pay-per-view and for the first time in a long time it is not just one match I am looking forward to. :dance
> 
> I do hope that seth wins the briefcase in a way as I really believe it will play greatly into his new persona.
> on the flip side, I do not want roman to win the title. reason? I have said it before, but the short version.... I want him to work for it, not win it in some gimmick match and be basically the interim champ until bryan gets back.
> 
> besides....... can you imagine the reigns hate that would spew forth on this website if that happened???? damn I think I would have to close my account for fear of my sanity.....lol joking. I know it would be rough though....(N)(N)
> 
> so, I know this has been a long rant and post. I apologise but then again not really as I had to get that off my chest. anyways, as is fast becoming my custom. here is something to lighten the mood and give my inner fangirl ( I find it safer to let her out on a leash from time to time rather than keep her bottled up - in case she escapes and takes roman reigns hostage) something to perve at.


oh poor Reigns fangirl.... I think "discussion thread" meaning both positive and negative opinions can be discussed. I don't hate Roman Reigns the person, I just hate the way he's being pushed by WWE right now, spearing everybody, standing tall to close every show even though he's not ready to be booked super strong like that. it's like begging for hates.

Reigns fans trying to defend him with bad arguments didn't help him either. just make him and his fans look worse.

I think it's very hard to defend Reigns at this moment. he has flaws and there're valid reasons for people to dislike him. all you can do is hope for WWE to change the way they book him. make him more acceptable for every kind of wrestling fans, the casuals, the oldschools, the smarks, etc.


----------



## midnightmischief

Leon Knuckles said:


> He relies too much on the punch. He should be doing headbutts, pump handles, body slams, etc.


yeah, I loved the superman punch with all the build up and cocking of the fist etc but now its like whenever things are getting too much, out comes the superman punch (without any lead up at all). I kind of liked the build up part as it (to me even though I know it wasn't real lol) seemed to build up the idea that it was a stronger punch than normal. if that makes sense.

now that he does it at a drop of the hat, its like meh, he just punched a guy.

I do still like his spear though, expecially when it comes out of nowhere (like the one on slater the other week) still think its the best spear I have seen in ages....

do you guys reckon he could do some moves off the top rope? he would more than likely have to build up some confidence though after his (few) falls :lmao



edit: I'm sorry Monterossa, but did I specifically single you out in that post? no
did I say that I never want to hear any discussion about reigns? no
did I say that reigns is perfect and has absolutely no flaws? NO - in fact check out this post right here....

I accept everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I tend to agree with 90% of them. the 10% I don't agree with, I tend to ignore unless I feel I have a valid point, which I will make.
Nicole in the post above made the comment about being called a reignshater.... NOPE she has some really interesting points which I tend to agree with.
its the people who come in with negativity for the sake of being negative and not having any positive reinforcement or counter-comments that I am referring to...

BTW I will be the first to admit, I am a reigns mark and DAMN proud of it. That does not belittle my opinion. I am not just some silly little girl who has stumbled over wrestling and decided "ohhhh hot men, I'm a fan" I have watched this product for well over 20+ years. was a fan even back in the bushwacker days (now you definitely can not say they were hot men lol)


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Another combo sequence he can use: big boot followed by pump handle slam, suits him so well.

He should be modeled after guys like Goldberg, Sid, Nash, etc... he's obviously younger and faster than them so he should be able to pull it off better.

He could pick guys up over his head and drop them on their stomach (Warrior style).
He could do the stinger splash. He should be doing shoulder tackles and hip throws. Guy has so much potential, so much, he needs to tap into it.

Yes I like his spear. Great finisher. He should stay away from the top ropes, dudes gonna get injured lol. You never seen Rock/Austin climbing that high lol.


----------



## NeyNey

midnightmischief said:


> do you guys reckon he could do some moves off the top rope? he would more than likely have to build up some confidence though after his (few) falls :lmao


Would love to see that. :agree:
Little jaw-Dropper for his Critics. 
Even though I think they would find something new to nag about.


----------



## midnightmischief

NeyNey said:


> Would love to see that. :agree:
> Little jaw-Dropper for his Critics.
> Even though I think they would find something new to nag about.


:lmao probably bitch that he takes so long to climb up the rope......


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Kane is the only big dude that has consistently used the top rope rolling lariat without getting injured. Taker goes to the top too for the praying rope walk clothesline but he lands on his feet. Top rope for big guys is dangerous! These guys weigh over 300 lbs. Imagine the impact on the mat. Ouch. Remember Reigns is not REALLY superman. :lol


----------



## Pip-Man

Leon Knuckles said:


> Another combo sequence he can use: big boot followed by pump handle slam, suits him so well.
> 
> He should be modeled after guys like Goldberg, Sid, Nash, etc... he's obviously younger and faster than them so he should be able to pull it off better.
> 
> He could pick guys up over his head and drop them on their stomach (Warrior style).
> He could do the stinger splash. He should be doing shoulder tackles and hip throws. Guy has so much potential, so much, he needs to tap into it.
> 
> Yes I like his spear. Great finisher. He should stay away from the top ropes, dudes gonna get injured lol. You never seen Rock/Austin climbing that high lol.


I think this is a good idea to work off of but Roman is nowhere near big or strong enough to pull off half the shit these guys do and it shows.He's a brawler and a showman at heart,if anything he should be looking to Rocky,Rikishi,and even the Usos for inspiration and if you've seen his FCW stuff you know he can springboard and fly with the best of them.I think that using them as a formula would better fit a guy like Big Cass.NoH8 of course


----------



## midnightmischief

hey Pip star, cool to see you back.


----------



## Pip-Man

midnightmischief said:


> hey Pip star, cool to see you back.


Good to be back (Y) Been coming back to lurk this thread every few days though 8*D Might be my favorite thread ever.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pip Star said:


> Good to be back (Y) Been coming back to lurk this thread every few days though 8*D *Might be my favorite thread ever*.


8*D Shocking 8*D 

:lol Come visit us at the Ambrose thread sometime :angel


Also for Reigns' moveset I think something including Nelson Hold can work (suplex, powerbomb, etc) :hmm:


----------



## BORT

Anybody else feel like he should drop the spear and just use the superman punch as his finisher? Or maybe not drop the spear but have the spear be the setup to the superman punch rather than the other way around? I dunno I'm just so tired of people using the spear as their finisher and it's become so overplayed IMO. 

Plus the spear is already synonymous with so many great wrestlers like Goldberg, Edge, Rhino, etc. Why not stand out and be different and use the Superman punch as a finisher instead since the move hasn't been done by anyone before? It would make him come off more unique and less typical.


----------



## Pip-Man

Nicole Queen said:


> 8*D Shocking 8*D
> 
> :lol Come visit us at the Ambrose thread sometime :angel
> 
> 
> Also for Reigns' moveset I think something including Nelson Hold can work (suplex, powerbomb, etc) :hmm:


Well I'm pretty confident the Roman Empire will soon rule WWE and WF 8*D And you know I'm gonna show up to support Ambrose (Y) Always a believer

I Definitely think suplexes and powerbombs could work.Hell,even Rollins uses the buckle bomb :mark: I just don't think they should be used too much or his moveset be based around them.Maybe some snap suplexes and teardrops and running powerbombs or thunderbombs but
nothing too...powerhousesy :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

kay, I'm going to sleep. worn myself out with my rant and cheering myself up hahaha.

been cool chatting with you all (here and on the other threads) will be back later in the weekend no doubt.
see you all later.

just a quickie for sweet dreams


----------



## Darkness is here

I thought you were banned perma pip star.
But good to have you back.


----------



## Pip-Man

177 said:


> Anybody else feel like he should drop the spear and just use the superman punch as his finisher? Or maybe not drop the spear but have the spear be the setup to the superman punch rather than the other way around? I dunno I'm just so tired of people using the spear as their finisher and it's become so overplayed IMO.
> 
> Plus the spear is already synonymous with so many great wrestlers like Goldberg, Edge, Rhino, etc. Why not stand out and be different and use the Superman punch as a finisher instead since the move hasn't been done by anyone before? It would make him come off more unique and less typical.


I'd be cool with it,but the lack of that BAM! on impact would probably cause alot of people to bitch about it being weak and people being pinned by it looking bad 


midnightmischief said:


> kay, I'm going to sleep. worn myself out with my rant and cheering myself up hahaha.
> 
> been cool chatting with you all (here and on the other threads) will be back later in the weekend no doubt.
> see you all later.
> 
> just a quickie for sweet dreams


Come back soon then :bo


Darkness is here said:


> I thought you were banned perma pip star.
> But good to have you back.


Thanks.I almost was permabaned though,I think I'm on my last strike,gotta be extra good and watch my temper :angel :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pip Star said:


> Well I'm pretty confident the Roman Empire will soon rule WWE and WF 8*D And you know I'm gonna show up to support Ambrose (Y) Always a believer
> 
> I Definitely think suplexes and powerbombs could work.Hell,even Rollins uses the buckle bomb :mark: I just don't think they should be used too much or his moveset be based around them.Maybe some snap suplexes and teardrops and running powerbombs or thunderbombs but
> nothing too...powerhousesy :lol


Powerhousesy :lmao Well, they will do it anyway, he's powerhouse 8*D

I agree with *177*, the Superman Punch has finisher's name and yet fpalm Even if they don't take away the Spear as his finisher, having two won't hurt him :|

Definitely needs more substance between the moves and his sequence that gets the audience should be less used because it will tire the crowds out at some point :angel


:cheer Pip is one of the AmBros :cheer


----------



## Darkness is here

BEHOLD THE ROMAN EMPIRE.


----------



## BORT

Pip Star said:


> I'd be cool with it,but the lack of that BAM! on impact would probably cause alot of people to bitch about it being weak and people being pinned by it looking bad


I get what you're saying, though I'd rather take a weak looking superman punch than a weak looking spear.

Reign's spears are usually decent, but sometimes they can remind me of Edge's :allen1


----------



## Pip-Man

177 said:


> I get what you're saying, though I'd rather take a weak looking superman punch than a weak looking spear.
> 
> Reign's spears are usually decent, but sometimes they can remind me of Edge's :allen1


I do definitely see a lack of consistency sometimes,but the spear is just so damned good :allen1 Perhaps he can switch up sometimes between Superman Punch,Spear,and maybe Moment of Silence.It could actually help keep his finishing sequence(I like to call "Romans Revenge" :mark from getting stale by constantly switching up the order of moves and the way they're done ala Daniel Bryan,Bret Hart,Shawn Michaels,etc.


----------



## Empress

midnightmischief said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> WARNING: the following post is me getting riled up - please nobody in particular take this personally, it is not intended for anyone specifically....:talk
> 
> I came into this thread to catch up with my fellow roman fans. realised I had at least 10 pages to read to catch up so settled myself in for the evening....
> 
> realised that there had been yet another thread merge. read the first two pages then hit 'last' yep, SO NOT IN THE MOOD FOR NEGITIVITY.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about changing my sig as I don't know how I can claim to be a supporter of such a negative thread.
> 
> FFS people, have you ever thought that maybe some of us come into the thread titled "reigns discussion thread' to _MAYBE JUST MAYBE_ enjoy some silly banter and good natured arguments about our favourite wrestler?
> 
> you know I think Daniel Bryan sucks arse............ tell me, have any of you seen my name even once in the Daniel Bryan discussion thread? or to that point any thread pointed towards Daniel Bryan? NO, because I don't like him - therefore I don't waste my time even contemplating anything to do with him.
> seriously, if you didn't like roman reigns as much as you say you do, why are you in a thread specifically dedicated to the man?
> 
> sorry for my rant - I just have had ENOUGH OF THIS BULLSH*T. most people on here who have conversed with me know I am a very positive happy go lucky person (I hope that's the impression you have had of me anyway lol) so it just goes to show how fed up I am of all the negativity.
> 
> don't get me wrong. I totally welcome discussions about roman, and I will be the first to admit there are areas he needs to work on (hell, show me someone who doesn't?) no body is perfect. yeah I joke about him being perfect but that is the fangirl living inside of me who escapes from time to time. but as a wrestling fan, I know he is not perfect. that is why I welcome discussions about the reigns factor.... its the post like 'he is a hot-tag' or 'he is only liked because he has good looks' posts like that really piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> :frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:gun::gun::gun::frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right, in my happy place now......:angel
> I cannot wait until I see main event and smackdown. even more, I cannot believe MITB is so close. I am really looking forward to this pay-per-view and for the first time in a long time it is not just one match I am looking forward to. :dance
> 
> I do hope that seth wins the briefcase in a way as I really believe it will play greatly into his new persona.
> on the flip side, I do not want roman to win the title. reason? I have said it before, but the short version.... I want him to work for it, not win it in some gimmick match and be basically the interim champ until bryan gets back.
> 
> besides....... can you imagine the reigns hate that would spew forth on this website if that happened???? damn I think I would have to close my account for fear of my sanity.....lol joking. I know it would be rough though....(N)(N)
> 
> so, I know this has been a long rant and post. I apologise but then again not really as I had to get that off my chest. anyways, as is fast becoming my custom. here is something to lighten the mood and give my inner fangirl ( I find it safer to let her out on a leash from time to time rather than keep her bottled up - in case she escapes and takes roman reigns hostage) something to perve at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {credit to Shensation for the last one}


The negativity is one of the reasons I decided to stop lurking. I wanted to actually enjoy the thread every once in a while without wading through the hate posts. I don't care for John Cena. So, I'm not about to go into one of his official threads and shit on him daily. 


I've got no issue with constructive criticism. The Roman Reigns character is far from being perfect, but some people shit on him when he is trying. The Shield consisted of three people, not just the IWC chosen ones. Roman more than held his own alongside Seth and Dean. It isn't just 2/3 of the faction that deserve to have their chance at singles stardom while Roman should be relegated to twiddling his thumbs while he improves on some of his flaws. If that were the case, Bray Wyatt would still be Husky Harris and toiling away in CM Punk's shadow. You couldn't get me to pay attention to him before, but he improved on his weaknesses. All some do is complain that the WWE refuses to make new stars and when they make the effort, folks are still upset. It doesn't have to be one or the other. Roman is not eclipsing or taking away from other favorites. 

As for Roman's wrestling technique, I would like to see him incorporate other moves. But I like what I've seen so far. I like a blend of wrestling. If I just wanted to watch nothing but mat technicians, holds or monkey spots, I'd watch a Bret Hart DVD or TLC match on repeat. 

It also amuses me when some hate on Roman for his good looks. We live in a superficial world and looks matter, especially in entertainment. I'd be worried if Roman had no substance to offer outside of his looks, but he does. 

I don't want him to win the title either at MIIB. I'd like to see him chase it for the next few months, or even be distracted by HHH and Randy first. If he truly is the next face of the company, he will get to that top spot. It doesn't need to be tomorrow.


----------



## JamesK

For god's sake stop bitching about the hate and the negativity.. Nobody came to your precious thread to hate on your golden boy.. The thread got merged with another one from the General section..


----------



## Nicole Queen

JamesK said:


> For god's sake stop bitching about the hate and the negativity.. Nobody came to your precious thread to hate on your golden boy.. The thread got merged with another one from the General section..


Those mergers suck, but hey it's a DISCUSSION thread, not LOVE thread. It's normal that there will be haters on it :angel

I guess it sucks to see so much negativity but that's what you get for liking polarizing wrestler :lol The other two threads are GOAT in that regard, it's quite fun on them (at least when Pyro isn't around :side


----------



## BORT

Nicole Queen said:


> I agree with *177*, the Superman Punch has finisher's name and yet fpalm Even if they don't take away the Spear as his finisher, having two won't hurt him :|


Yea I can definintly see him having both. I guess it would just have to depend on the spot.



Pip Star said:


> I do definitely see a lack of consistency sometimes,but the spear is just so damned good :allen1 Perhaps he can switch up sometimes between Superman Punch,Spear,and maybe Moment of Silence.It could actually help keep his finishing sequence(I like to call "Romans Revenge" :mark from getting stale by constantly switching up the order of moves and the way they're done ala Daniel Bryan,Bret Hart,Shawn Michaels,etc.


I've noticed when Roman's spears look devastating it's usually Ziggler on the other side of it :jordan4

Anyway one the other reasons I feel he should use the Superman punch is because his whole "ooooooooooooohhhhaaaaaaa" taunt and him punching the ground pose thing he does is already super over...it's super over why? Because everyone is anticipating the SUPERMAN PUNCH, not the spear. Like he has this whole elaborate set up for it that's super over with crowd yet it doesn't lead to his finisher but just a signature move? It would be like Shawn Michales tuning up the band and all that and doing the super kick after and everyone pops, but then he adds this random other move after and its like....ok that wasn't really necessary since what we were really waiting for was just the superkick. It's hard to explain lol but yea. 

Me personally when I see him do the spear after I'm like "ok yea yea that was cool but maaaaan that superman punch was awesome!". I dunno that spear just seems unnecessary to me.


----------



## Pip-Man

177 said:


> Yea I can definintly see him having both. I guess it would just have to depend on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed when Roman's spears look devastating it's usually Ziggler on the other side of it :jordan4
> 
> Anyway one the other reasons I feel he should use the Superman punch is because his whole "ooooooooooooohhhhaaaaaaa" taunt and him punching the ground pose thing he does is already super over...it's super over why? Because everyone is anticipating the SUPERMAN PUNCH, not the spear. Like he has this whole elaborate set up for it that's super over with crowd yet it doesn't lead to his finisher but just a signature move? It would be like Shawn Michales tuning up the band and all that and doing the super kick after and everyone pops, but then he adds this random other move after and its like....ok that wasn't really necessary since what we were really waiting for was just the superkick. It's hard to explain lol but yea.
> 
> Me personally when I see him do the spear after I'm like "ok yea yea that was cool but maaaaan that superman punch was awesome!". I dunno that spear just seems unnecessary to me.


I totally see where your coming from now (Y) But I still worry about him spamming it. 
Funny story about HBK.He did used to follow up SCM with an unnecessary move in the Teardrop Suplex :ti


----------



## BORT

Pip Star said:


> I totally see where your coming from now (Y) But I still worry about him spamming it.
> Funny story about HBK.He did used to follow up SCM with an unnecessary move in the Teardrop Suplex :ti


just looked it up on youtube...:jordan5

Regarding spamming yea that could be the case, I guess it would just depend on the match. Maybe they can do that whole "RKO out of nowhere" or "Superkick out of nowhere" storyline with it? Imagine him doing it from different angles or him jumping off different places while doing it? I dunno they could get really creative with the move.


----------



## tbp82

Midnightmischief I think you should embrace the hate Reigns gets. They hate on him because they see he's going to be a star. If he was losing all the time and WWE was booking him like a jobber they'd be ok with him. They will never admit it but they see a multiple champ and a guy who's ceiling is a John Cena level superstar and floor is a Randy Orton level star. They also hate that Reigns is proven them wrong all we read last year was fans care about in ring now and looks don't matter and physique don't matter but now we've got Reigns proven that look does matter and Rusev and Reigns proven size does matter. Reigns represents everything they hate and is destroying their theories so it has to hurt them.


----------



## Pip-Man

tbp82 said:


> Midnightmischief I think you should embrace the hate Reigns gets. They hate on him because they see he's going to be a star. If he was losing all the time and WWE was booking him like a jobber they'd be ok with him. They will never admit it but they see a multiple champ and a guy who's ceiling is a John Cena level superstar and floor is a Randy Orton level star. They also hate that Reigns is proven them wrong all we read last year was fans care about in ring now and looks don't matter and physique don't matter but now we've got Reigns proven that look does matter and Rusev and Reigns proven size does matter. Reigns represents everything they hate and is destroying their theories so it has to hurt them.


When you rationalize it like that it makes us sound like the bad guys :| We're supposed to be Reigns fans supporting our guy through the hate,not Look and Size marks stroking out egos because we picked the biggest one :no:


----------



## The Bloodline

Spoiler: smackdown



just got finished watching. Confirmed for me Roman isn't winning the title which is good for him and should start the full on him vs authority feud after the ppv. I don't think he'll be in the title picture for a while after this. It was a quick little show down with him and Kane, I thought aftermath of the match dragged too long with Orton moving in slow motion to retrieve the belts. Him spearing to close the show didn't bother me as much after watching it but I woulda been fine with them leaving him laid out to close the show too.



I'm really looking forward to this ppv. I just know he's gonna have a big spear spot. I question what these particular group of wrestlers will do in the ladder match but I'm sure they'll pull off something entertaining. Hope he has a good showing amongst the chaos. Sunday and Monday should bring some interesting new discussion about Reigns.


----------



## Pip-Man

Ravensflock88 said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> just got finished watching. Confirmed for me Roman isn't winning the title which is good for him and should start the full on him vs authority feud after the ppv. I don't think he'll be in the title picture for a while after this. It was a quick little show down with him and Kane, I thought aftermath of the match dragged too long with Orton moving in slow motion to retrieve the belts. Him spearing to close the show didn't bother me as much after watching it but I woulda been fine with them leaving him laid out to close the show too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this ppv. I just know he's gonna have a big spear spot. I question what these particular group of wrestlers will do in the ladder match but I'm sure they'll pull off something entertaining. Hope he has a good showing amongst the chaos. Sunday and Monday should bring some interesting new discussion about Reigns.





Spoiler: Damn it!



I have to see this,I'm marking out already :mark: But I have to wait till 8:00.He should be laid out sometime,but I can't help but love seeing him standing tall.Not so much excited about MITB because I think Wyatt should and will win that but the Authority feud after will only get him even more over and hopefully get him more singles matches.


----------



## Darkness is here

He looked great holding the titles.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Pip Star said:


> When you rationalize it like that it makes us sound like the bad guys :| We're supposed to be Reigns fans supporting our guy through the hate,not Look and Size marks stroking out egos because we picked the biggest one :no:


I dunno about you guys but I like Reigns because he performed his role well in one of the all-time greatest factions and has been involved in tons of 4* matches. He has a dominating aura and an exciting move set but most of all I've never seen a wrestler improve as fast before my eyes. For me this is like following a basketball player from highschool to NBA stardom. NXT is my NCAA and Roman is the number 1 pick in the draft.


----------



## Pip-Man

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I dunno about you guys but I like Reigns because he performed his role well in one of the all-time greatest factions and has been involved in tons of 4* matches. He has a dominating aura and an exciting move set but most of all I've never seen a wrestler improve as fast before my eyes. For me this is like following a basketball player from highschool to NBA stardom. NXT is my NCAA and Roman is the number 1 pick in the draft.


These are actually some of the reasons I like him so much,I's like we're watching him grow and adapt into stardom,and someday GOATness.Kind of like the circle of life :lol


----------



## .christopher.

i think if reigns added some power moves like powerbombs and suplexes to his arsenal a lot more people would warm to him

looking forward to his first 10+ minute match - hopefully he can showcase some new moves there :


----------



## Pip-Man

.christopher. said:


> i think if reigns added some power moves like powerbombs and suplexes to his arsenal a lot more people would warm to him
> 
> looking forward to his first 10+ minute match - hopefully he can showcase some new moves there :


We were actually just talking about that earlier :lol Welcome to the Reigns Discussion Thread...I think (Y)


----------



## .christopher.

Pip Star said:


> We were actually just talking about that earlier :lol Welcome to the Reigns Discussion Thread...I think (Y)


my bad, have only seen a few of the posts in here 

thanks! i've only started posting today so this is my first time in this wild jungle of a thread :


----------



## O Fenômeno

.christopher. said:


> i think if reigns added some power moves like *powerbombs* and suplexes to his arsenal a lot more people would warm to him
> 
> looking forward to his first 10+ minute match - hopefully he can showcase some new moves there :


^^^Truth
bama

The Lack of powerbombs in WWE disturbs me... :floyd1


----------



## Ccoffey89

He definitely has the star power. I could see JR's Prediction come true with Reigns winning the Royal Rumble and on to win the Gold at Wrestlemania. 

Then we need that triple threat we've all been waiting so patiently for. :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

O Fenômeno said:


> ^^^Truth
> bama
> 
> The Lack of powerbombs in WWE disturbs me... :floyd1


Seth has that sweet turnbuckle powerbomb. But I get where your coming from. We need some straight up jackknifes in this mug.


----------



## tbp82

Pip Star said:


> When you rationalize it like that it makes us sound like the bad guys :| We're supposed to be Reigns fans supporting our guy through the hate,not Look and Size marks stroking out egos because we picked the biggest one :no:


I was rationalizing their hate not necessarily our support. But, how are we the bad guys? Our guy is the who gets criticized for every little thing when by all reasonable accounts he's doing what's asked of him well. I get that you want to fit in and not be viewed as a "bad guy" but as a Reigns fan we've already lost that battle.


----------



## A-C-P

tbp82 said:


> I was rationalizing their hate not necessarily our support. But, how are we the bad guys? Our guy is the who gets criticized for every little thing when by all reasonable accounts he's doing what's asked of him well. I get that you want to fit in and not be viewed as a "bad guy" but as a Reigns fan we've already lost that battle.


If your looking at your "fandom" for any superstar as a "battle" the WWE and WF are probably not for you.


----------



## Wynter

Pip! You're back :cheer

Nice to see this thread moving and having legit discussions bama


----------



## The Bloodline

putting the first sentences in spoilers just incase not sure if we can discuss it yet.


Spoiler: Smackdown



Went back and watched more of smackdown besides reigns part and noticed Ambrose picked up the victory on Barett clean. I was happy to see him get a win even at Barett expense(he really shouldnt be losing).


 A couple of weeks ago when Reigns faced Barett it was a DQ finish but people were furious at the thought of Reigns rolling over the champ. even though it was a back and forth fight. but nothing this week after barett match. Is anyone else finding themselves having to be more worried than happy when Reigns wins? I was just thinking about that. When he gets a win he's getting "super pushed" and I gotta worry about his future and fans turning against him etc. Anyone else feeling this way? I guess i can just enjoy him but still idk, hoping he loses is becoming a norm. Thats a strange thing for me as a fan.


----------



## PUNKY

I know i haven't posted much since the shield thread closed but wynter who's pip ? :lol

Also skimming through the separate roman,ambrose,seth threads seems like there's a lot of newbies... or maybe they were around before but just didn't wanna post in the shield thread 
Anyway looking forward to smackdown does roman have a match ? Been avoiding spoilers so far but i can't wait any longer.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ravensflock88 said:


> putting the first sentences in spoilers just incase not sure if we can discuss it yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Went back and watched more of smackdown besides reigns part and noticed Ambrose picked up the victory on Barett clean. I was happy to see him get a win even at Barett expense(he really shouldnt be losing).
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago when Reigns faced Barett it was a DQ finish but people were furious at the thought of Reigns rolling over the champ. even though it was a back and forth fight. but nothing this week after barett match. Is anyone else finding themselves having to be more worried than happy when Reigns wins? I was just thinking about that. When he gets a win he's getting "super pushed" and I gotta worry about his future and fans turning against him etc. Anyone else feeling this way? I guess i can just enjoy him but still idk, hoping he loses is becoming a norm. Thats a strange thing for me as a fan.


I know what your sayin. I feel like when WWE is high on someone they either have them win clean or the match gets DQ'd something of that nature. They need to not be afraid to let their faces lose cleanly. That's what shows they really made when they make it. If someone is constantly winning all their matches clean and continue to dominate at the top it gets stale. It gets predictable. WWE really needs to tread carefully while booking Reigns so as not to turn the crowd against him early on. Let him lose a few big fights, while looking strong to make the people want to see him win.


----------



## CookiePuss

Ravensflock88 said:


> putting the first sentences in spoilers just incase not sure if we can discuss it yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Went back and watched more of smackdown besides reigns part and noticed Ambrose picked up the victory on Barett clean. I was happy to see him get a win even at Barett expense(he really shouldnt be losing).
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago when Reigns faced Barett it was a DQ finish but people were furious at the thought of Reigns rolling over the champ. even though it was a back and forth fight. but nothing this week after barett match. *Is anyone else finding themselves having to be more worried than happy when Reigns wins?* I was just thinking about that. When he gets a win he's getting "super pushed" and I gotta worry about his future and fans turning against him etc. Anyone else feeling this way? I guess i can just enjoy him but still idk, hoping he loses is becoming a norm. Thats a strange thing for me as a fan.


Nah, fuck that. You shouldn't be worried. If Reigns is gonna be a big star, he can't be jobbing left and right to just anyone. He needs wins.

People need to get over the fact that Reigns will win matches. No one is going to care about a loser or someone who just trades wins every other week. 

Look at Ryback. He lost PPV after PPV to Punk, and then he went heel and just kept losing, and he lost his momentum.

I think alot of people forgot Reigns has been pinned a few times this year already (most of them [or all of them for that matter] against Bray Wyatt).

I'd love to see situations where he gets screwed big time. I don't mind him taking losses that way, or maybe one or two losses to someone who is a big deal due to a fuck up by him, but he shouldn't be losing to randoms just because.


----------



## Pip-Man

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pip! You're back :cheer
> 
> Nice to see this thread moving and having legit discussions bama


And better than ever 8*D Yeah,the thread has really hit it's stride,huh?



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I know i haven't posted much since the shield thread closed but wynter who's pip ? :lol
> 
> Also skimming through the separate roman,ambrose,seth threads seems like there's a lot of newbies... or maybe they were around before but just didn't wanna post in the shield thread
> Anyway looking forward to smackdown does roman have a match ? Been avoiding spoilers so far but i can't wait any longer.


That's me.Reigns Thread Ambassador of peace & peacekeeper.



cookiepuss said:


> Nah, fuck that. You shouldn't be worried. If Reigns is gonna be a big star, he can't be jobbing left and right to just anyone. He needs wins.
> 
> People need to get over the fact that Reigns will win matches. No one is going to care about a loser or someone who just trades wins every other week.
> 
> Look at Ryback. He lost PPV after PPV to Punk, and then he went heel and just kept losing, and he lost his momentum.
> 
> I think alot of people forgot Reigns has been pinned a few times this year already (most of them [or all of them for that matter] against Bray Wyatt).
> 
> I'd love to see situations where he gets screwed big time. I don't mind him taking losses that way, or maybe one or two losses to someone who is a big deal due to a fuck up by him, but he shouldn't be losing to randoms just because.


This just made me feel way better about his booking :clap


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I know i haven't posted much since the shield thread closed but wynter who's pip ? :lol
> 
> Also skimming through the separate roman,ambrose,seth threads seems like there's a lot of newbies... or maybe they were around before but just didn't wanna post in the shield thread
> Anyway looking forward to smackdown does roman have a match ? Been avoiding spoilers so far but i can't wait any longer.



I find your lack of posts in the Rollins thread disturbing :side: :banplz:


----------



## .christopher.

cookiepuss said:


> Nah, fuck that. You shouldn't be worried. If Reigns is gonna be a big star, he can't be jobbing left and right to just anyone. He needs wins.
> 
> *People need to get over the fact that Reigns will win matches. No one is going to care about a loser or someone who just trades wins every other week. *
> 
> Look at Ryback. He lost PPV after PPV to Punk, and then he went heel and just kept losing, and he lost his momentum.
> 
> I think alot of people forgot Reigns has been pinned a few times this year already (most of them [or all of them for that matter] against Bray Wyatt).
> 
> I'd love to see situations where he gets screwed big time. I don't mind him taking losses that way, or maybe one or two losses to someone who is a big deal due to a fuck up by him, but he shouldn't be losing to randoms just because.


unless you're bryan 

if they plan on giving reigns a big wrestlemania match, which is pretty much a given, then he really needs this type of booking. i doubt many people would want to watch him face lesnar or the rock if he was getting booked like...hmmm...someone like barrett/cesaro/wyatt. he needs the credibility. although i think they are booking him a little too strong at the moment

just gotta hope that in time he improves his mic skills and grows in the ring so that he can pull off those storylines. he's on his own now, it's his time to shine, so he needs to spread those wings and SOAR LIKE AND EAGLE :


----------



## Shenroe

.christopher. said:


> unless you're bryan
> 
> if they plan on giving reigns a big wrestlemania match, which is pretty much a given, then he really needs this type of booking. i doubt many people would want to watch him face lesnar or the rock if he was getting booked like...hmmm...someone like barrett/cesaro/wyatt. he needs the credibility. although i think they are booking him a little too strong at the moment
> 
> just gotta hope that in time he improves his mic skills and grows in the ring so that he can pull off those storylines. he's on his own now, it's his time to shine, so he needs to spread those wings and SOAR LIKE AND EAGLE :


It's not that he must improve his mic skills at all cost, they are decent/serviceable _unscripted_.
They need to let him be more natural and stop that badass low tone shit.


----------



## midnightmischief

tbp82 said:


> Midnightmischief I think you should embrace the hate Reigns gets. They hate on him because they see he's going to be a star. If he was losing all the time and WWE was booking him like a jobber they'd be ok with him. They will never admit it but they see a multiple champ and a guy who's ceiling is a John Cena level superstar and floor is a Randy Orton level star. They also hate that Reigns is proven them wrong all we read last year was fans care about in ring now and looks don't matter and physique don't matter but now we've got Reigns proven that look does matter and Rusev and Reigns proven size does matter. Reigns represents everything they hate and is destroying their theories so it has to hurt them.


Your right, I can totally see where your coming from in that aspect. Last night I just had enough. But then again as someone else pointed out the majority of the hate was due to a merge of threads. Is there any way we can get admin to stop merging threads? Lol probably not.

I enjoyed myself last night though afterwards and felt that the thread was actually having a great discussion so I have gotten over myself lol

Thank you all for being so understanding 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .christopher.

Shenroe said:


> It's not that he must improve his mic skills at all cost, they are decent/serviceable _unscripted_.
> They need to let him be more natural and stop that badass low tone shit.


i get the feeling that when it's his turn to cut a promo he gets a little nervous. maybe they are protecting him with that "low tone shit" by just keeping it nice and simple? i don't know, but i agree with you


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I find your lack of posts in the Rollins thread disturbing :side: :banplz:


:flip  Nah i haven't even posted in the ambrose one yet either, Need to get on those threads asap.  Oh and hi pip.


----------



## Onyx

tbp82 said:


> Midnightmischief I think you should embrace the hate Reigns gets. They hate on him because they see he's going to be a star. If he was losing all the time and WWE was booking him like a jobber they'd be ok with him. They will never admit it but they see a multiple champ and a guy who's ceiling is a John Cena level superstar and floor is a Randy Orton level star. They also hate that Reigns is proven them wrong all we read last year was fans care about in ring now and looks don't matter and physique don't matter but now we've got Reigns proven that look does matter and Rusev and Reigns proven size does matter. Reigns represents everything they hate and is destroying their theories so it has to hurt them.


I doubt anyone hates on Reigns because of his looks or size. The problem with Reigns is he has no character or personality. Not only that, but he needs to improve in the ring. He has potential, but right now he's nowhere near ready to win the WWE WHC, main event WM or face Lesnar etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I find your lack of posts in the Rollins thread disturbing :side: :banplz:


*NO ADVERTISING :cussin:!!!!*


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Reigns Train said:


> *NO ADVERTISING :cussin:!!!!*


The ROLLINS and AMBROSE threads are the GOATS, EVERYONE GO VISIT THEM!!!

:rollins :ambrose3


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm so ready for smackdown tonight


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole the GOAT :lmao :lmao :bow


----------



## CookiePuss

Wow, had to come back and post about Smackdown.

I really enjoyed the match with Roman and Kane. It wasn't bad at all.

Also, that ending though :banderas

I believe :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:reigns


----------



## LigerJ81

If Reigns Spear someone off the Ladder :banderas


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Damn nice SD ending. Reigns with the titles at the end was :banderas


----------



## Empress

LigerJ81 said:


> If Reigns Spear someone off the Ladder :banderas


That would be some epic shit. I don't expect him to win. I hope he doesn't but it would be nice if he had a decent spot and a good showing. 



Brauny said:


> Damn nice SD ending. Reigns with the titles at the end was :banderas


He looks good with those belts.


----------



## Waffelz

cookiepuss said:


> Wow, had to come back and post about Smackdown.
> 
> *I really enjoyed the match with Roman and Kane. It wasn't bad at all.
> *
> Also, that ending though :banderas
> 
> I believe :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :reigns


----------



## -XERO-

LigerJ81 said:


> If Reigns Spear someone off the Ladder :banderas


He will.



Empress said:


> I don't expect him to win.


He won't.



Empress said:


> He looks good with those belts.


He does.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Nicole Queen said:


> The ROLLINS and AMBROSE threads are the GOATS, EVERYONE GO VISIT THEM!!!
> 
> :rollins :ambrose3


Ambrose thread gets spammed with gifs of Dean doing shit like cracking his knuckles,or licking his lips or some shit :allen1 .

Unless you're someone who finds Dean attractive then that thread is garbage...


----------



## Romangirl252

Roman awesome like always...he does look good with them belts


----------



## Waffelz

O Fenômeno said:


> Ambrose thread gets spammed with gifs of Dean doing shit like cracking his knuckles,or licking his lips or some shit :allen1 .
> 
> Unless you're someone who finds Dean attractive then that thread is garbage...


All The Shield (RIP<3)threads are ruined by fan girls posting .gifs, sadly. Rollins' is probably the best as it has Mister Wrestlemania and SOup Bro regularly posting.

edit: Heh, I write this after I posted that .gif thing on the smileys :lol


----------



## Reaper

-UNDEAD- said:


> He will.


Reigns off the top rope? The last time he did anything even remotely related to the top rope was when he tried to flip into the ring and landed on his ass. 

This is really gonna be interesting to see him in that match. I would love to be surprised by him.


----------



## Reaper

O Fenômeno said:


> Ambrose thread gets spammed with gifs of Dean doing shit like cracking his knuckles,or licking his lips or some shit :allen1 .


Lol. I find him cracking his knuckles and or licking his lips to be infinitely more entertaining than most of the WWE roster so .. :draper2


----------



## CookiePuss

Waffelz said:


>



#dealwithit 

:batista4


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Ccoffey89

-UNDEAD- said:


>


:banderas He does look legit with those titles though.


----------



## CookiePuss

Brauny said:


> Damn nice SD ending. Reigns with the titles at the end was :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Didn't Roman used to do top turnbuckle/top rope shit back in FCW?

Anywho, the Kane match wasn't bad in my opinion. Kane is up there in age and obviously can't move as fast as he used to. He's really slowed down, which means the match really couldn't get fired up and fast paced.

It was good to me.

And I'm happy they allowed ample time for Roman to recover on the mat before he delivered the spears. It would have looked weird if he got up immediately after the chokeslam.

Roman indeed looks great with the titles, though :reigns. But WWE has made it painfully obvious he isn't winning.


EDIT: The day WF would weep










:


----------



## Londrick

tbp82 said:


> Midnightmischief I think you should embrace the hate Reigns gets. They hate on him because they see he's going to be a star. If he was losing all the time and WWE was booking him like a jobber they'd be ok with him. They will never admit it but they see a multiple champ and a guy who's ceiling is a John Cena level superstar and floor is a Randy Orton level star. They also hate that Reigns is proven them wrong all we read last year was fans care about in ring now and looks don't matter and physique don't matter but now we've got* Reigns proven that look does matter and Rusev and Reigns proven size does matter.* Reigns represents everything they hate and is destroying their theories so it has to hurt them.


:Jordan

The only thing that matters if you got the creative team behind you. Mason Ryan had the look and size that makes the muscle marks wet yet never mounted to shit cause they never booked him like Reigns or Rusev. Bryan is small and looks like a hobo to some yet his huge WM moment because of how WWE booked him.


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> :












Soon


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Reigns sucked on SD. How is he gonna be a singles superstar if he doesnt improve? God, I hope he gets bettter.


----------



## .christopher.

Leon Knuckles said:


> Reigns sucked on SD. How is he gonna be a singles superstar if he doesnt improve? God, I hope he gets bettter.


shouldn't judge him on that, to be fair - it was kane after all. wait and see how he does against guys like bryan, ziggler, orton, hhh, lesnar, cesaro, etc.. hopefully he'll grow into his role as a singles competitor with the more experience he gains


----------



## Kratosx23

Oh come on, nobody cares about talent. He's got THE LOOK. THE LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Perfecting your craft is for pussies.











This is all you're getting for the next 10 years, so learn how to deepthroat right now, before you choke.


----------



## .christopher.

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh come on, nobody cares about talent. He's got THE LOOK. THE LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Perfecting your craft is for pussies.


daniel bryan is the hairiest pussy i know then!


----------



## Wynter

How's he supposed to improve if he doesn't get in matches......

I didn't think he sucked and I've shit on his matches :lol

It was surprisingly decent considering it's Kane :draper2

Not even Bryan could squeeze a good match out that man.


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> How's he supposed to improve if he doesn't get in matches......
> 
> I didn't think he sucked and I've shit on his matches :lol
> 
> It was surprisingly decent considering it's Kane :draper2
> 
> *Not even Bryan could squeeze a good match out that man.*


i remember that match..it was just as i got back into wrestling after a year long out. i started watching around payback again, so i wasn't that familiar with the shield

i remember being really impressed with the rollins match, then bryan had a decent match with ambrose, then it came to reigns...to say i was underwhelemed after those two matches is an understatement to say the least

but that was around a year ago when he had little to no singles experience, which is still the same now in fact. all we can do is hope he improves with the more singles matches he has


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Because saying he sucked is a fair critique. What did he do wrong? What didn't he do that he should've? How much better of a match could he put on in 7 minutes with a 48 yr old big man? 

I'm starting to think these haters are just insecure because their girlf-... girls they like from a far fingerbang themselves to Romans luxurious hair


----------



## Wynter

Christopher, I was talking about Bryan and Kane lol

But yea, how is a green Roman Reigns supposed to carry an old and slow Kane around?? Kane has been consistently having shitty matches, yet now it's shocking Roman couldn't have a great match with him?? :lol

Bryan barely drug Kane to a decent match at ER. And I say that as a fan of Big Red since childhood. 

Roman did good, imo, when I was expecting an absolutely terrible match. 

Dean had a blah match with Kane too, and he's considered one of GOATs around here :lol I guess he gets a pass like he did with beating Barrett CLEAN AS FUCK. 

But so many bitched when Roman ALMOST beat Wade, because "Hes the IC champ damn it!" unk2

Roman will only get better with experience. And you know what brings experience?? Matches


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Christopher, I was talking about Bryan and Kane lol
> 
> But yea, how is a green Roman Reigns supposed to carry an old and slow Kane around?? Kane has been consistently having shitty matches, yet now it's shocking Roman couldn't have a great match with him?? :lol
> 
> Bryan barely drug Kane to a decent match at ER. And I say that as a fan of Big Red since childhood.
> 
> Roman did good, imo, when I was expecting an absolutely terrible match.
> 
> Dean had a blah match with Kane too, and he's considered one of GOATs around here :lol I guess he gets a pass like he did with beating Barrett CLEAN AS FUCK.
> 
> But so many bitched when Roman ALMOST beat Wade, because "Hes the IC champ damn it!" unk2
> 
> Roman will only get better with experience. And you know what brings experience?? Matches


my bad : i'll blame that on being sleepy 

i thought the match at extreme rules was probably kanes best match in years and it's not saying much. it took bryan to carry him to a decent match so you can't expect roman to do it - he's not superman!...yet anyway :curry2

well that's the double standards for ya. i can't complain, though. being the bryan fanboy i am, i hated bryan putting wyatt over at the rumble and will probably hate the next time he puts someone over, yet i've bitch about cena not putting people over for years  ... that's fanboys/girls for ya :

his first 10+ minute match will be a sight to behold..the world is waiting! :


----------



## Kratosx23

.christopher. said:


> my bad : i'll blame that on being sleepy
> 
> i thought the match at extreme rules was probably kanes best match in years and it's not saying much. it took bryan to carry him to a decent match so you can't expect roman to do it - he's not superman!...yet anyway :curry2
> 
> well that's the double standards for ya. i can't complain, though. being the bryan fanboy i am, i hated bryan putting wyatt over at the rumble and will probably hate the next time he puts someone over, yet i've bitch about cena not putting people over for years  ... that's fanboys/girls for ya :
> 
> his first 10+ minute match will be a sight to behold..the world is waiting! :


Even though hating Bryan losing to Wyatt puts you in the wrong, that's not a double standard you need to worry about. Cena losing and anybody else losing are not the same. That guy has spent YEARS making people look bad, win or loss. Even if Wyatt had lost, he wouldn't look bad for losing to Bryan the way he did losing to Cena, because Cena is such a spiteful, sad little corporate creep who does it in such a blatant, momentum killing way with a shit eating, permanent troll grin on his face. He could do for a whole year of jobbing to give back to people, and it still wouldn't change his position because he's still John Cena.


----------



## #Mark

Yeah, judging Reigns based on a 4 minute match against Kane is not fair. No one is getting a good singles match out of Kane in 2014. The match wasn't even bad though, seems as if people are just looking to criticize Reigns instead of watching the match objectively. 

@Wynter: I actually thought Bryan's match with Kane was good. Of course, I'm a huge Bryan fan but I thought the match was really creative.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I;m not a hater. I support Reigns. I want him to get better but the match wasnt very good. I just felt like Kane was carrying the whole match - which is okay bc he has expierence but Reigns should take some initiativ. In the beginning of the match, Reigns looked awkward. It seemed like he didnt know what to do or forgot what he was supposed to do. Things only picked up when he started doing his signature moves, but thats kind of like cheating. He should be entertaining when hes not doing his signature moves too. I think the problem is he just needs to learn more moves, which I remember we were talking about last night in this thread.

PS. I liked Bryan vs Kane, the parking lot stuff was cool and the forklift spot was refreshing.


----------



## Wynter

:lol I can be a bit bias too, so I know those feels :

I didn't mind Bryan putting over Bray, but when he wasn't in the damn Rumble, I raged so hard :lmao

Gah! I'm so afraid for Triple H vs Roman. Trips is the type who likes to take his time methodically taking apart his opponents. But, fans aren't here for slow matches. They are kind of dead during the slow parts like in Evolution vs Shield matches. 

I just need Roman and Trips to fuck each other up, that's all :lmao

Nah, but hopefully Roman will pull out moves from his FCW days and maybe something new :mark:

Edit: well that's what happens when you train a guy for hot tags for two years. He gets lost in singles matches. He's already inexperienced so no need to hinder him more. That's why I don't get why WWE wasn't building from his singles experience in FCW instead.


----------



## .christopher.

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Even though hating Bryan losing to Wyatt puts you in the wrong, that's not a double standard you need to worry about. Cena losing and anybody else losing are not the same. That guy has spent YEARS making people look bad, win or loss. Even if Wyatt had lost, he wouldn't look bad for losing to Bryan the way he did losing to Cena, because Cena is such a spiteful, sad little corporate creep who does it in such a blatant, momentum killing way with a shit eating, permanent troll grin on his face. He could do for a whole year of jobbing to give back to people, and it still wouldn't change his position because he's still John Cena.


i know what you mean which is why i added the "will probably hate the next time he puts someone over" because even if bryan becomes an established star like cena now i'd probably still hate him putting somebody over. i wouldn't complain about it, though, because that's how the business works 

if only cena knew that..


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I can be a bit bias too, so I know those feels :
> 
> I didn't mind Bryan putting over Bray, but when he wasn't in the damn Rumble, I raged so hard :lmao
> 
> Gah! I'm so afraid for Triple H vs Roman. Trips is the type who likes to take his time methodically taking apart his opponents. But, fans aren't here for slow matches. They are kind of dead during the slow parts like in Evolution vs Shield matches.
> 
> I just need Roman and Trips to fuck each other up, that's all :lmao
> 
> Nah, but hopefully Roman will pull out moves from his FCW days and maybe something new :mark:
> 
> Edit: well that's what happens when you train a guy for hot tags for two years. He gets lost in singles matches. He's already inexperienced so no need to hinder him more. That's why I don't get why WWE wasn't building from his singles experience in FCW instead.


His match with Triple H should just be a straight up back and forth Brawl. The good thing atm is he getting singles matches now, so after awhile he should get in his groove hopefully before SS.

Only thing we can do right now is wait and see


----------



## Wynter

Exactly Liger. Just straight up brawling, ass kicking and trash talking. 

I don't want a damn match, I want a fight 

This man slipped a drug into your wife's drink, Hunter!!! :cuss: :lol

It's crazy, he gets good match reviews on house shows and they are 10 minutes or more. 

Is this dude camera shy or something :lol

His match with Randy should be good quality considering they are always having a match together on the house shows.


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I can be a bit bias too, so I know those feels :
> 
> I didn't mind Bryan putting over Bray, but when he wasn't in the damn Rumble, I raged so hard :lmao
> 
> Gah! I'm so afraid for Triple H vs Roman. Trips is the type who likes to take his time methodically taking apart his opponents. But, fans aren't here for slow matches. They are kind of dead during the slow parts like in Evolution vs Shield matches.
> 
> I just need Roman and Trips to fuck each other up, that's all :lmao
> 
> Nah, but hopefully Roman will pull out moves from his FCW days and maybe something new :mark:
> 
> Edit: well that's what happens when you train a guy for hot tags for two years. He gets lost in singles matches. He's already inexperienced so no need to hinder him more. That's why I don't get why WWE wasn't building from his singles experience in FCW instead.


yeah, i'm a big wyatt fan so it softened the blow a bit. a bit how i didn't mind city winning the title to stop liverpool winning even though i hate both (uk football biiitches  ) but to have him lose then not even enter the rumble.. i could've gone luis suarez on vince's ass! :lol

i think the roman/hhh match will be very much like hhh's match against bryan at wm30. the crowd will be hot for roman, hhh will dominate and do his thang, and every time roman mounts a comeback the crowd will go crazy. i just think the crowd will be on the edge of their seats - they're too invested in this guy like they were bryan not to be! :

i'm with you, though. they should just go for an all out brawl like taker/hhh - would be awesome :mark:

any power moves would do - he'd look like such a beast doing powerbombs and whatnot. give us something! :


----------



## Nicole Queen

O Fenômeno said:


> Ambrose thread gets spammed with gifs of Dean doing shit like cracking his knuckles,or licking his lips or some shit :allen1 .
> 
> Unless you're someone who finds Dean attractive then that thread is garbage...


That "garbage" thread is fun and positive (unless Pyro posts in), unlike this one here will DEM hate wars, so it's much better. There are plenty of guys who don't mind the gifs in there :lmao And there are plenty of gifs with just promos :cool2



Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. I find him cracking his knuckles and or licking his lips to be infinitely more entertaining than most of the WWE roster so .. :draper2


:bow










OK, I'm out. Gotta spam the Ambrose thread


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Edit: well that's what happens when you train a guy for hot tags for two years. He gets lost in singles matches. He's already inexperienced so no need to hinder him more. That's why I don't get why WWE wasn't building from his singles experience in FCW instead.


wwe went protective parent mode from the getgo so he wouldn't get exposed. they probably weren't confident in his abilities at wrestling or cutting promos so they paired him up with the best promo cutter down at developmental and the best wrestler, hoping that it'd rub off on him 

time will tell if the boys worked their magic ambrose2


----------



## JTGneverforget

The Age of Reigns is upon us.


----------



## Monterossa

LOL @ his big mouth.

Reigns has a big mouth, Rock has a big head, the rest of their family have big belly.


----------



## midnightmischief

having not yet watched smackdown don't really have anything to add to the discussion. however, can I just say. I would be really interested in seeing roman vs randy. like was said above, they have been on house shows lots lately so they should have built good set together. hopefully will show the naysayers where they are wrong.

loving the pics of him with the titles... gives me life lol - not yet though please wwe, give the man a true run up so he can prove everyone wrong and not just be handed the titles.:cool2 I wanna see him :avit: for the spot....

well I'm done. here is your daily gif spam (especially for Waffelz  )





































LOVE this one of Dean and Roman


----------



## midnightmischief

sorry double post 

just had a thought... we have the AmBros/AmHoes and the Rollinites... what are we? should we call ourselves something like the "Roman army" or the "flawless ones"?

let discuss this very serious issue.....


----------



## Joshi Judas

midnightmischief said:


> sorry double post
> 
> just had a thought... we have the AmBros/AmHoes and the Rollinites... what are we? should we call ourselves something like the "Roman army" or the "flawless ones"?
> 
> let discuss this very serious issue.....




Reigndeers sounds about right :draper2 :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

^ :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

The Roman Empire.

And like the actual Roman Empire, it will crumble when he gets his main event push and you all finally realize how much he sucks and can't handle the pressure.


----------



## PUNKY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Roman Empire.
> 
> *And like the actual Roman Empire, it will crumble when he gets his main event push and you all finally realize how much he sucks and can't handle the pressure.*


I was actually gonna say the roman empire as well minus the bolded part. :lmao:lmao:lmao 

@Raven reigndeers ? We'll be a laughing stock. youv'e got the rollinites, Ambros/hoes then the reigndeers. :lol


----------



## Wynter

The Roman Empire lasted over a thousand years.
So prepare your anus for the loooong Reign of Terror, Pyro :reigns


----------



## midnightmischief

Hey pyro, how about the "reigns of castamere"?


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, this won't last a thousand years because him as the top guy combined with all their fuck ups on the stock market will put them out of business long before then.



> Hey pyro, how about the "reigns of castamere"?


Don't you fucking dare. 

Though I suppose the last line is accurate, you know, the one about no one being there to hear. The day he wins the title will prove that correct.


----------



## midnightmischief

:lmao sorry pyro couldn't resist


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I was actually gonna say the roman empire as well minus the bolded part. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> @Raven reigndeers ? We'll be a laughing stock. youv'e got the rollinites, Ambros/hoes then the reigndeers. :lol




Not the Roman empire, too many similarities to Cenation :lmao :lmao


Well yeah you come up with something better then  And get your ass to Rollinstan when you can :cool2


----------



## Nicole Queen

:lmao :lmao

Just for Wynter


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Reigns annoys me namely because everything he does is the same thing fans bitch at Cena for; squashing people, never losing, always looking strong.


----------



## NeyNey

midnightmischief said:


> Hey pyro, how about the "reigns of castamere"?


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Reigniacs?


----------



## Pip-Man

:$ I had assumed we were calling ourselves Centurion or Frumentari...


----------



## CookiePuss

midnightmischief said:


> Hey pyro, how about the "reigns of castamere"?


:lel


----------



## Monterossa

Roman, I'm your father, the Reigns-maker.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Monterossa said:


> Roman, I'm your father, the Reigns-maker.


Okada and Reigns don't even belong in the same sentence!

it goes without stating but Okada>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Reigns.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Okada who?


----------



## Eddie Ray

CHIcagoMade said:


> Okada who?


America is not the most important place in the world, as much as Americans think it is. In Japan, Okada is a household name and they would probably respond Roman who?

but whatever...American centric thinking is the worst....


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eddie Ray said:


> Okada and Reigns don't even belong in the same sentence!
> 
> it goes without stating but Okada>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Reigns.



Okada > everyone though.

The Rainmaker has too much swag for everyone. Comparing him to anyone is unfair :cool2


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Eddie Ray said:


> America is not the most important place in the world, as much as Americans think it is. In Japan, Okada is a household name and they would probably respond Roman who?
> 
> but whatever...American centric thinking is the worst....


Just keep that wack shit out of this thread, or we're gonna have a problem. Okay?


----------



## Eddie Ray

CHIcagoMade said:


> Just keep that wack shit out of this thread, or we're gonna have a problem. Okay?


ohhh tough guy...what exactly are you going to do to me...internet tough guy if i've ever seen one.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Eddie Ray said:


> ohhh tough guy...what exactly are you going to do to me...internet tough guy if i've ever seen one.


Just know, you've been warned.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Roman Empire.
> 
> And like the actual Roman Empire, it will crumble when he gets his main event push and you all finally realize how much he sucks and can't handle the pressure.


:kobe8

Honestly

You have no evidence this will happen...the guy is capable in the ring at WORST he will be at a Randy Orton level, where he'll be a constant Main Event presence,but the marks of guys who aren't getting pushes will boo the hit outta Reigns.

If anything the butthurt "GIVE ME MIC SKILLS OR GIVE ME DEATH!!!"*(Such as yourself)* marks will be the only ones booing Reigns....the guy is gaining steam, I don't see him failing.


----------



## Da Silva

O Fenômeno said:


> You have no evidence this will happen...the guy is capable in the ring at WORST he will be at a Randy Orton level, where he'll be a constant Main Event presence,but the marks of guys who aren't getting pushes will boo the hit outta Reigns.


Orton is so far ahead of Reings in the ring that comparing the two is just silly.


----------



## JAROTO

Eddie Ray said:


> America is not the most important place in the world, as much as Americans think it is. In Japan, Okada is a household name and they would probably respond Roman who?
> 
> but whatever...American centric thinking is the worst....


Roman is way more famous than Okada. You can't compare WWE's worldwide popularity to japanese promotions. Is not about "Americans"...BTW Who is Okada? The japanese guy who lost to Aj Styles?


----------



## Eddie Ray

JAROTO said:


> Roman is way more famous than Okada. You can't compare WWE's worldwide popularity to japanese promotions is not about "Americans"...BTW Who is Okada?


NJPW is huge. have you seen how big wrestle kingdom is?

just because its not big on this side of the world doesn't mean its not hugely successful


----------



## JAROTO

Eddie Ray said:


> NJPW is huge. have you seen how big wrestle kingdom is?
> 
> just because its not big on this side of the world doesn't mean its not hugely successful


I never said it wasn't succesful, did I? I just said you can't compare WWE's worldwide popularity to japanese promotions.


----------



## Londrick

Why is NJPW being discussed in here? This is The Reigns Discussion Thread not the Lucha Libre Discussion Thread.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reigns is and will stay much more famous and popular worldwide than any NJPW star- that's a fact of course, no argument will change that.

WWE's global reach and fanbase is far far ahead of any other promotion. They're untouchable in that regard.


----------



## JTGneverforget

REIGNS is the shit my ******!


----------



## JTGneverforget

Eddie Ray said:


> America is not the most important place in the world, as much as Americans think it is. In Japan, Okada is a household name and they would probably respond Roman who?
> 
> but whatever...American centric thinking is the worst....


outside of japanese people and indy marks who likes to watch that stiff shit without storytelling? WWE is the shit and Roman Reigns will be more known in the world when it's all said and done than any purorescu rassler. #dealwithit


----------



## Joshi Judas

JTGneverforget said:


> outside of japanese people and indy marks who likes to watch that stiff shit without storytelling? WWE is the shit and Roman Reigns will be more known in the world when it's all said and done than any purorescu rassler. #dealwithit




Not that I disagree with Reigns being more known but stiff shit? No storytelling? The fuck you talking about?

Nevermind, I don't want to go off topic in this Reigns thread, believe what you will.


----------



## Pip-Man

Finally saw Reigns vs Kane from SD! and it wasn't bad.If he could quicken the pace,mix it up a little,and keep a good flow like he did there he'd be set.His top priority at this point should be his promos.Those are the thing that needs the most work,although he's definitely improving.


----------



## cindel25

YOU WILL ALL DEAL!


----------



## LigerJ81

cindel25 said:


>


The ladies can keep the Roman pics but Rihanna tho
:banderas


----------



## tbp82

Did Roman look slimmer/trimmer on main event and smackdown to you guys? I know its hard to tell with the vest but he looked like he lost a few lbs to me.


----------



## Empress

tbp82 said:


> Did Roman look slimmer/trimmer on main event and smackdown to you guys? I know its hard to tell with the vest but he looked like he lost a few lbs to me.


Kind of. I think he has been losing some pounds over the past few months, becoming more lean.


----------



## JTGneverforget

for a guy that hates Reigns with a passion, this Lannister guy is on this thread daily. Yeah, we get it... you're a Punk, Bray, Pray, Ghey fan and nothing but a hypocrite when you want Punk vs Bray in the main event at WM 31 but not Brock vs. Reigns. You want your guys in the main event, you don't want the best ones.


----------



## Pip-Man

cindel25 said:


> Spoiler: Thristy Fangirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WILL ALL DEAL!


:westbrook4 Back to get me banned again?


----------



## JTGneverforget

I can't stand them morons that say how much Reigns sucks in the ring. If you're not Daniel Bryan then you're screwed.


----------



## Kratosx23

JTGneverforget said:


> for a guy that hates Reigns with a passion, this Lannister guy is on this thread daily. Yeah, we get it... you're a Punk, Bray, Pray, Ghey fan and nothing but a hypocrite when you want Punk vs Bray in the main event at WM 31 but not Brock vs. Reigns. You want your guys in the main event, you don't want the best ones.


Somebody needs to set people like you that don't know any better straight. Clearly there's a LOT of work to be done.

My guys ARE the best ones. Wanting Reigns to main event WrestleMania because OMGZ DA LOOKZ puts you in the same category as somebody who chooses a McDonalds hamburger over a steak made at a 5 star restaurant.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Somebody needs to set people like you that don't know any better straight. Clearly there's a LOT of work to be done.
> 
> My guys ARE the best ones. Wanting Reigns to main event WrestleMania because OMGZ DA LOOKZ puts you in the same category as somebody who chooses a McDonalds hamburger over a steak made at a 5 star restaurant.


Wouldn't the big good looking guy be the steak at the 5 star restaurant and the backwoods chunky guy be the mcdouble?


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> Wouldn't the big good looking guy be the steak at the 5 star restaurant and the backwoods chunky guy be the mcdouble?


Not in terms of the taste. 

Ok, so food isn't the best analogy compared to looks in professional wrestling, that wasn't the point. The point is, this guy is utterly horrible and he'll bomb as a main eventer.


----------



## CookiePuss

JTGneverforget said:


> for a guy that hates Reigns with a passion, this Lannister guy is on this thread daily.


It's pretty much become his gimmick for me. Anytime I see a Lannister post I expect nothing but negativity.


----------



## Ccoffey89

cookiepuss said:


> It's pretty much become his gimmick for me. Anytime I see a Lannister post I expect nothing but negativity.


He should start every post with " I'm afraid I've got some BAD NEWS!!" :lmao:lmao


----------



## Wynter

Dirtsheets saying Roman vs Kane can happen at Battelground and I'm just like :deandre

Dirthsheets gonna dirtsheet of course, but just the possibility of that happening is just fpalm And the fact Kane and Roman have been interacting scares me :lmao

Just...WWE surely loves us Roman fans more than that right?

They wouldn't dare put that on a PPV....


----------



## Kratosx23

cookiepuss said:


> It's pretty much become his gimmick for me. Anytime I see a Lannister post I expect nothing but negativity.


Being a realist is not a fucking "gimmick". What, you actually think I don't believe what I say? Why the fuck would I waste my time doing something like that?


----------



## obby

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Somebody needs to set people like you that don't know any better straight. Clearly there's a LOT of work to be done.
> 
> My guys ARE the best ones. Wanting Reigns to main event WrestleMania because OMGZ DA LOOKZ puts you in the same category as somebody who chooses a McDonalds hamburger over a steak made at a 5 star restaurant.


in what world does a big mac look better than a 5 star steak :side:


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dirtsheets saying Roman vs Kane can happen at Battelground and I'm just like :deandre
> 
> Dirthsheets gonna dirtsheet of course, but just the possibility of that happening is just fpalm And the fact Kane and Roman have been interacting scares me :lmao
> 
> Just...WWE surely loves us Roman fans more than that right?
> 
> They wouldn't dare put that on a PPV....


I have no interest in seeing Kane and Roman on PPV either. I don't mind a few matches but the WWE needs to commit to the Randy and Reigns program. The two could trade wins/losses until HHH vs. Reigns. 

I wonder if Roman will debut some modified version of his gear tomorrow night. He said in a recent interview that it was in the works.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dirtsheets saying Roman vs Kane can happen at Battelground and I'm just like :deandre
> 
> Dirthsheets gonna dirtsheet of course, but just the possibility of that happening is just fpalm And the fact Kane and Roman have been interacting scares me :lmao
> 
> Just...WWE surely loves us Roman fans more than that right?
> 
> They wouldn't dare put that on a PPV....


Oh I hope not. They need to do Roman vs Randy at BG then Roman vs HHH at Summerslam. Kane just needs to go be an agent and leave the wrestling to the younger generation.


----------



## Kratosx23

obby said:


> in what world does a big mac look better than a 5 star steak :side:


As I said, the ultimate purpose of the analogy was to refer to the FLAVOUR, not the look of the food. Fine, it was a shitty analogy.

You want something else? Picking Reigns over Wyatt is like picking a limo with no engine over a piece of shit car with a good one. There. Now it's based on looks.

GOD.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, just stick with Randy vs Roman, WWE. Give Roman something to focus on and work with building some tension in that feud and making it personal. No need to have Roman feud hopping until he gets to Triple H. Randy vs Roman should be serviceable enough until Summerslam.

Kane, I love him and he's been great with putting younger talents over, but my god do I NOT want to see him in any PPV match. He's up in age now, so he's just really slow, which means the match has to be really slow with no time to really up the pace. You can't put an explosive worker like Roman with a guy like Kane. It's just an ugly clash of styles.

Doesn't help Kane is nothing like his former self; when he was beast and looked like a credible opponent. It seems everyone can beat Kane now. Why should be we really care about THEDEMONKANE when WWE has made him a glorified jobber?? :lol


Anywho, modified gear??? :mark: :mark: That's one step closer to Roman becoming more of an individual and away from the Shield image. Yes, it's still a modified version of the Shield look, but it's nice to see WWE is at least working towards making Roman unique.


----------



## LigerJ81

Reigns vs Kane at BattleGround could happen?


----------



## Wynter

I swear, WWE gave me so much hope when they paired him up with Barrett. I thought WWE finally realized they were giving Roman the wrong opponents and having him in slower matches was a dumb move. I was prepared for faster matches with quality brawling.














NOPE!


Fucking Kane though? fpalm Why must WWE always insert THEDEMONKANE into angles. Just whyyyyyyyyyy :lol I will seriously skip their match if Roman vs Kane happens. Daniel fucking Bryan had to hogtie and drag that big muthafucka to a decent match. Now you want to put that responsibility on a green Roman? In a PPV match setting?? Wtf? Who in their right mind thinks Roman vs Kane is PPV worthy :lmao

But, dirtsheets are gonna dirtsheet, because they even threw Randy vs Cena vs Roman out there :lol


----------



## CookiePuss

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Being a realist is not a fucking "gimmick". What, you actually think I don't believe what I say? Why the fuck would I waste my time doing something like that?


There's a difference between being a realist and being bitter. The latter is what you come off as from most of the posts I see you make.

Anyway, this Kane/Reigns match at Battleground seems like complete BS to me. Why would they put that on a PPV when they just gave it away for free on Smackdown?


----------



## Wynter

They gave Daniel vs Kane on tv plenty times, but we still had to watch their asses on ER :lol

And would have been subjected to more if DB didn't get injured.


----------



## Divine Arion

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dirtsheets saying Roman vs Kane can happen at Battelground and I'm just like :deandre
> 
> Dirthsheets gonna dirtsheet of course, but just the possibility of that happening is just fpalm And the fact Kane and Roman have been interacting scares me :lmao
> 
> Just...WWE surely loves us Roman fans more than that right?
> 
> They wouldn't dare put that on a PPV....


I'm a fan of Kane but I don't really want to see a PPV match dedicated to the two either. Would rather have Orton/Reigns and keep Kane as an enforcer for Orton and the Authority. 

Their match on Smackdown wasn't terrible and was kept at a pace comfortable for both men. Still don't want to see it branch any further than that though lol. Reigns looked good holding those belts at the end but don't think he'll be capturing the title at MITB. Looking forward to seeing what spots he has on Sunday though. Superman punch off the ladder please! lol


----------



## Empress

I think Roman inherited Kane after Daniel Bryan got injured. It makes nonsense though, story wise. If Roman isn't going after Seth, his sights need to be focused on Randy or HHH. The WWE wants a place for Kane but he sticks out like a sore thumb lately.


----------



## LigerJ81

They throwing Kane at Reigns and Ambrose just for the hell of it.


----------



## Wynter

Exactly, I understand Kane is the Authority enforcer and he's just another obstacle added to Roman at MITB. But does it have to grow into a match/feud between Kane and Roman? It seems WWE refuses to let Kane fall back into a lesser role, they have _have_ to insert into angles and matches.

I get it, Roman will benefit from working with experienced talents in the ring. But Kane, I don know, it just like a step backwards. I want Roman away from the type of matches that Kane will ultimately provide Roman; a steadily slow pace that only amounts to a decent match. I'd rather they put Roman would workers that give a higher chance of actually giving him a good/great match.

And Kane just isn't that guy. He wasn't always the best wrestler and age has only affected his abilities even more. The aura he once had is gone and not many people care to see him. Even when he was announced as the 8th participant at MITB, the crowd was like ".....". Roman had to save that segment with the spear :lol

Hopefully Kane's only job will be to help fuck Roman over at MITB, set up Randy vs Roman and that's it. Kane can play Mr. Bodyguard for Randy, but that's how far his role should go. No more Kane matches, please WWE :lol


----------



## TJQ

Empress said:


> I think Roman inherited Kane after Daniel Bryan got injured. It makes nonsense though, story wise. If Roman isn't going after Seth, his sights need to be focused on Randy or HHH. The WWE wants a place for Kane but he sticks out like a sore thumb lately.


If Reigns does go up against Kane at some point, I imagine it'll just be to try and make Reigns look stronger going into his feud with HHH or whoever by getting a win over a credible name in a singles match. My guess is Kane screws Reigns at MITB because he's HHHs lackey, and they'll feud until Battleground (I think that's the next PPV after MITB) where Reigns will take the W and move on to HHH at Summerslam. It'll probably be presented in a way like "If you can get through Kane then you get a shot at me".


----------



## Wynter

They've been setting up Randy as the obstacle to go through before he gets Triple H. Kane has no business near Roman :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Being a realist is not a fucking "gimmick". What, you actually think I don't believe what I say? Why the fuck would I waste my time doing something like that?


Why would you waste your time hating on a dude that you've never met on the internet?

For the record I don't think they'll give Reigns Kane at a ppv... It would defeat the point of him and Randy having long singles matches for the last few months, why waste whatever chemistry im sure they've developed and not get a ppv match out of it


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> I swear, WWE gave me so much hope when they paired him up with Barrett. I thought WWE finally realized they were giving Roman the wrong opponents and having him in slower matches was a dumb move. I was prepared for faster matches with quality brawlin
> 
> NOPE!
> 
> 
> Fucking Kane though? fpalm Why must WWE always insert THEDEMONKANE into angles. Just whyyyyyyyyyy :lol I will seriously skip their match if Roman vs Kane happens. Daniel fucking Bryan had to hogtie and drag that big muthafucka to a decent match. Now you want to put that responsibility on a green Roman? In a PPV match setting?? Wtf? Who in their right mind thinks Roman vs Kane is PPV worthy :lmao
> 
> But, dirtsheets are gonna dirtsheet, because they even threw Randy vs Cena vs Roman out there :lol



Poor Wynter I guess you don't Bolieve :lol


----------



## -XERO-

LigerJ81 said:


> The ladies can keep the Roman pics but Rihanna tho
> :banderas


I know, right?

One of my favorite songs from her just started playing too.


----------



## LigerJ81

-UNDEAD- said:


> I know, right?
> 
> One of my favorite songs from her just started playing too.


One of my Favorites


----------



## Kratosx23

cookiepuss said:


> There's a difference between being a realist and being bitter. The latter is what you come off as from most of the posts I see you make.


I can't be both? Of course I'm bitter, I'm insanely bitter because all I ask them to do are things that are extremely easy and would improve the product tenfold and they never do them. They constantly insist on doing the polar opposite, the thing that's the least exciting, the thing that's gonna mean success for the most boring talent possible, the thing that's directly contradictory to the type of programming that made them a mainstream entity in the first place to where we could have this discussion. You're damn right I bitter. They've become the type of wrestling they always hated.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why would you waste your time hating on a dude that you've never met on the internet?


I'm pretty sure I specifically said around a day ago I don't hate the man, I hate him as an entertainer, because he SUCKS. All he is is a look, there's nothing else there. I'm sorry I don't get entertained by staring at attractive men, if I did I'd watch fashion shows. I expect pushed professional wrestlers to have great mic skills and characters. Roman Reigns could be replaced on WWE tv by a cardboard cutout of Roman Reigns and the quality of the show would not be less for it.

Don't tell me there's no wrestler on this show that just fucking pisses you off, because I KNOW there are.


----------



## The True Believer

^^^

I wouldn't be so sure. I don't think a cardboard cutout can do hot tags very well. It'd be kinda awkward to tag it in because it'd probbaly get knocked off the apron with the tiniest push.


----------



## Kratosx23

But it would be hilarious, that's more than anyone gets out of watching Reigns as it is.

I'm not even kidding. I know it sounds like I can't be serious, but if you gave me a serious option where one week on Raw, I could watch a cardboard cutout of Reigns wrestle a match over the real thing, I would happily do it and I would laugh my ass off seeing how the real wrestlers would interact with this cardboard cutout, and it would be infinitely more enjoyable than seeing the real guy.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't tell me there's no wrestler on this show that just fucking pisses you off, because I KNOW there are.


Even if so, I don't waste my time complaining about him, I converse about who I actually like. As should everyone. If you don't like someone that's cool, but why waste so much energy on putting them down?? Doesn't make sense to me. :shrug


----------



## The True Believer

EDIT: That should've gone in the Ambrose thread. :side:


----------



## Wynter

Damn, for a cardboard cut out, fans sure pop hard as hell for it :draper2

Even a couple people from this forum who went to Raw/SD recently, say Roman is super over and it's a whole different experience live. The tv doesn't do him justice, he's very exciting to watch when you're there.

Either way, you can say all you want about his promo skills, but his charisma, aura, intensity and the IT factor so many refuse to admit he has, is working out for him quite well while he works on smoothing out his in ring and promo skills.

Cardboard cut out? No, Del Rio with his boring ass sucking the life out of the room is a cardboard cut out. No charisma or personality to that man :lol

Roman is not your cup of tea. I think everyone gets that. But I swear, Roman is one of the few stars on this site where his detractors can't help but be in every thread that mentions his name, although they can't stand him as a talent :lol

There are several wrestlers I don't like, but I don't go out of my way to visit threads about them and bitch allll the time. :lol


----------



## Reignz

i use to watch wrestling around 2003 to late 2005 but the reason i started watching again was the shield but mostly roman reigns idk why everyone hates one him for getting a push, like do you want him to lose every match jeez


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't be both? Of course I'm bitter, I'm insanely bitter because all I ask them to do are things that are extremely easy and would improve the product tenfold and they never do them. They constantly insist on doing the polar opposite, the thing that's the least exciting, the thing that's gonna mean success for the most boring talent possible, the thing that's directly contradictory to the type of programming that made them a mainstream entity in the first place to where we could have this discussion. You're damn right I bitter. They've become the type of wrestling they always hated.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I specifically said around a day ago I don't hate the man, I hate him as an entertainer, because he SUCKS. All he is is a look, there's nothing else there. I'm sorry I don't get entertained by staring at attractive men, if I did I'd watch fashion shows. I expect pushed professional wrestlers to have great mic skills and characters. Roman Reigns could be replaced on WWE tv by a cardboard cutout of Roman Reigns and the quality of the show would not be less for it.
> 
> Don't tell me there's no wrestler on this show that just fucking pisses you off, because I KNOW there are.


Yea Dean Ambrose but the difference is i don't spend all day hating on him, in fact I've never even opened the Ambrose thread. You seem obsessed with Roman your posts never contain any actual critiques and there's only so many different ways you can say he sucks. 

So either you're trolling or you think you can convince Reigns fans to turn on him. Or maybe you think Vince lurks here and is going to change his booking because your jimmies are rustled.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I was amazed last night at how many Roman Reigns signs were in the crowd. I saw about 5 just in the first few rows. The ladies seem to be way into him which is a great thing for WWE. I think Reigns will hit 2 out 3 demographics hard: the kids and females. The male demographic will be tough simply because he's not a "IWC guy." It wouldn't be shocking if WWE is already preparing for him to get booed by that demographic. The best thing WWE can do to prevent that from happening is to do a couple things with him:

1. Make sure his in ring work improves -- don't make him too predictable in the ring
2. Maintain his "bad ass" persona
3. Don't make him corny like Cena!


----------



## Kratosx23

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea Dean Ambrose but the difference is i don't spend all day hating on him, in fact I've never even opened the Ambrose thread. You seem obsessed with Roman your posts never contain any actual critiques and there's only so many different ways you can say he sucks.
> 
> So either you're trolling or you think you can convince Reigns fans to turn on him. Or maybe you think Vince lurks here and is going to change his booking because your jimmies are rustled.


Because you don't NEED to. Dean Ambrose is a fucking loser who's never going to amount to anything, why would you care about a guy who's gonna be wrestling in PPV pre shows with Damien Sandow within a year? He has no relevance to the company. Roman Reigns is being treated like John fucking Cena. If Ambrose was being booked like Reigns you'd be boiling with rage right now.

Also, last I checked, listing the ways he sucks are critiques. And there's certainly more of them than ways to say how good he is. Nobody can come up with a compliment about Reigns that doesn't revolve around how he looks.


----------



## Impolite

WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, for a cardboard cut out, fans sure pop hard as hell for it :draper2
> 
> Even a couple people from this forum who went to Raw/SD recently, say Roman is super over and it's a whole different experience live. The tv doesn't do him justice, he's very exciting to watch when you're there.*
> 
> Either way, you can say all you want about his promo skills, but his charisma, aura, intensity and the IT factor so many refuse to admit he has, is working out for him quite well while he works on smoothing out his in ring and promo skills.*
> 
> Cardboard cut out? No, Del Rio with his boring ass sucking the life out of the room is a cardboard cut out. No charisma or personality to that man :lol
> 
> Roman is not your cup of tea. I think everyone gets that. But I swear, Roman is one of the few stars on this site where his detractors can't help but be in every thread that mentions his name, although they can't stand him as a talent :lol
> 
> There are several wrestlers I don't like, but I don't go out of my way to visit threads about them and bitch allll the time. :lol


Spot on. Obviously Roman has been protected in the booking and still has a bit to prove in terms of ring work and promos, but it cheapens an argument dismiss the qualities that he clearly has, being his aura and intensity. As I mentioned, it seems like Reigns has been given a golden ticket from the office, but he's lived up to his side of the bargain, people react to him. When it comes time for him to take the next step, start cutting mainevent promos and working longer matches, hopefully he'll live up to side of the bargain and justify his push, but we're not there yet.


----------



## .christopher.

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because you don't NEED to. Dean Ambrose is a fucking loser who's never going to amount to anything, why would you care about a guy who's gonna be wrestling in PPV pre shows with Damien Sandow within a year? He has no relevance to the company. Roman Reigns is being treated like John fucking Cena. If Ambrose was being booked like Reigns you'd be boiling with rage right now.
> 
> Also, last I checked, listing the ways he sucks are critiques. And there's certainly more of them than ways to say how good he is. Nobody can come up with a compliment about Reigns that doesn't revolve around how he looks.


hey, don't knock the pre-show! that's where all the big stars aim to be. just look at tonights pre-show - daniel bryan!

:jay


----------



## Wynter

That's exactly what Stone Cold said. He believes Roman has the tools to be the next big thing, but it's up to Roman to deliver. He criticizes Reigns promos, but believes he can get there. 

So many people focused on Stone Cold saying Roman was a good worker and calling him a corporate kiss ass, they missed that Stone Cold said he CAN be the next big star. Not will be.

Roman has the tools, just gotta see what he _and _WWE will do it. Because it is a collaborative effort. Sometimes I thjnk the way WWE handles him is wrong and they hinder him more than help him on certain aspects.


----------



## .christopher.

what are these rumours about kane vs reigns at battleground?! :jones

kane's gone from the big red machine to the hungry red vampire. he's constantly trying to suck any rising stars momentum to feed his aging career :


----------



## Nicole Queen

.christopher. said:


> what are these rumours about kane vs reigns at battleground?! :jones
> 
> *kane's gone from the big red machine to the hungry red vampire. he's constantly trying to suck any rising stars momentum to feed his aging career* :


:maury

I'm not sure if this is even serious or you are just trying to troll?


----------



## .christopher.

Nicole Queen said:


> :maury
> 
> I'm not sure if this is even serious or you are just trying to troll?


i'm just kidding :

i like kane  i just wish that he wasn't in any of the main storylines in 2014


----------



## Nicole Queen

Have something to keep yourselves happy while the GOATs steal the show


----------



## Pip-Man

Nicole Queen said:


> Have something to keep yourselves happy while the GOATs steal the show


I think we should do something you hate and let the crowd decide who steals the show...


----------



## Empress

Young Roman and the Usos.


----------



## The Bloodline

Empress said:


> Young Roman and the Usos.




























Can't wait for the ppv tonight. I Haven't felt like this for a ppv since mania


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> That's exactly what Stone Cold said. He believes Roman has the tools to be the next big thing, but it's up to Roman to deliver. He criticizes Reigns promos, but believes he can get there.
> 
> So many people focused on Stone Cold saying Roman was a good worker and calling him a corporate kiss ass, they missed that Stone Cold said he CAN be the next big star. Not will be.
> 
> Roman has the tools, just gotta see what he _and _WWE will do it. Because it is a collaborative effort. Sometimes I thjnk the way WWE handles him is wrong and they hinder him more than help him on certain aspects.


:agree:

I see Roman improving with each outing and haven't questioned why the WWE would be heavily investing in him. He is not regressing into Curtis Axel territory. There was a time when I wanted Mr. Perfect's son to carry on the family name and legacy, but it became clear that he was never going to touch his father. He's doing better with Rybaxel but everything couldn't gel. If Paul Heyman can't get you a rub, there's an issue. 

Roman's promo does need to sound more natural and less scripted but at least he's speaking for himself on the mic. Since The Rock is his cousin, maybe they could bounce some ideas off each other.


----------



## Pip-Man

Empress said:


> Young Roman and the Usos.


Looks like his good looks came later in life :jay


----------



## southrnbygrace

I like his hair better long!! LOL

I'm sitting over here with a bowl of popcorn enjoying all the back and forth arguing in the thread. There will never be a wrestler that is universally liked. It's just never going to happen. So I'll sit over here and enjoy who I enjoy and I'll allow everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> Can't wait for the ppv tonight. I Haven't felt like this for a ppv since mania


It's cool to see them when they were so young and without so much hair. :lmao

If the Rock does intend to pass the torch to Roman, I hope the Usos get involved in the storyline. It could become a family feud with Rikishi and the Wild Samoans involved in some aspect.


----------



## The Bloodline

Has the WWE ever acknowledge Reigns being apart of the Anoa'i family on television? if not they'll probably wait til his road to the championship begins. Then suddenly his connection to the rock and the rest will be heard every week. 

I cant wit to see Reigns big spot tonight. A through the barricade spear is most likely going to happen. I wonder what else that group of guys will put together.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ravensflock88 said:


> Has the WWE ever acknowledge Reigns being apart of the Anoa'i family on television? if not they'll probably wait til his road to the championship begins. Then suddenly his connection to the rock and the rest will be heard every week.
> 
> I cant wit to see Reigns big spot tonight. A through the barricade spear is most likely going to happen. I wonder what else that group of guys will put together.


No they haven't mentioned it. There was an article on wwe.com awhile back with famous wrestling families. It had the Rhodes, von erics, Hearts and the Anoa'i family, (maybe some more i'm forgetting too) but when it mentioned Anoa'i it didn't say anything about Roman. Weird :side:

The spear the barricade has been done alot, I wanna see him spear someone off the ladder ala Edge. Or superman punch someone off the top of the ladder as their about to grab the case.:mark::mark:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ccoffey89 said:


> No they haven't mentioned it. There was an article on wwe.com awhile back with famous wrestling families. It had the Rhodes, von erics, Hearts and the Anoa'i family, (maybe some more i'm forgetting too) but when it mentioned Anoa'i it didn't say anything about Roman. Weird :side:
> 
> The spear the barricade has been done alot, I wanna see him spear someone off the ladder ala Edge. *Or superman punch smmeone off the top of the ladder as therr about to grab the case.:mark::mark:*


I hope it's Bray so Tyrion can cry himself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Pip-Man

*^* :mark: I'm marking out already!


----------



## Srdjan99

If Reigns does a crazy Spear spot tonight, than he has won me over


----------



## The Bloodline

since ya mentioned it, this is still my favorite ladder match spot ever. 

I would love if Reigns could have a epic spear or superman punch spot with the ladders.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ravensflock88 said:


> since ya mentioned it, this is still my favorite ladder match spot ever.
> 
> I would love if Reigns could have a epic spear or superman punch spot with the ladders.


:banderas It's gotta be my favorite spot too. That shit was wicked!!


----------



## midnightmischief

Woohoo only a few hours to go. ..... pity I will be at work, but ya know it will be turned on as soon as I get home. Good luck to all of our favourites! Win/lose I know it will be a good show

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Guys I wouldn't get my hopes up, I don't any of the guys are the type to take a big bump especially not in the ways we're used to in ladder matches. 

I expect a bunch of ladder strikes, maybe someone goes through the announcers table, couple body slams maybe an AA on to a ladder, and a helicopter. Especially with Bryan and Barrett out i expect them to play it really safe.


----------



## Srdjan99

Sheamus always bumps like a madman in Ladder Matches, so he'll probably be Reigns's target


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> since ya mentioned it, this is still my favorite ladder match spot ever.
> 
> I would love if Reigns could have a epic spear or superman punch spot with the ladders.


That was epic. One of my favorite spots too. Edge was always fearless in ladder matches. It may have shortened his career but he gave it his all.

I'm keeping my expectations low for tonight. I think I'll be pleasantly surprised that way.


----------



## Pip-Man

I have faith that he'll do a huge spot.I just know he will.Believe in Roman Reigns :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> That was epic. One of my favorite spots too. Edge was always fearless in ladder matches. It may have shortened his career but he gave it his all.
> 
> I'm keeping my expectations low for tonight. I think I'll be pleasantly surprised that way.


I wish I had that kind of self control. I'm already so giddy for tonight.:dance


----------



## LigerJ81

I'm gonna keep my excitement in middle for now, I want to be surprised more than anything right now. I know Reigns is gonna get one huge in this match. 

Tonight is gonna be a fun night for everyone, Believe That :reigns


----------



## cindel25

LigerJ81 said:


> I'm gonna keep my excitement in middle for now, I want to be surprised more than anything right now. I know Reigns is gonna get one huge in this match.
> 
> *Tonight is gonna be a fun night for everyone, Believe That :reigns*


Oh yeah it's definitely going to be a fun night for me. Hey roman..you can climb this ladder.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I actually think it'll do Roman more good if he was the one to take a huge bump near the end that takes him out of the finish. It'll slow down the Superman nonsense and add fuel to the Authority angle. Plus it could allow this "Volcano" Roman to show. 

They keep having Rollins repeat that but so far we've really only seen cool Roman. I feel like there has to be a storyline reason for that.


----------



## southrnbygrace

Love that Edge move! He was so amazing when he was doing stuff like that. That remains my favorite speak of all time. 

Looking forward to tonight. I'm expecting Cena to win so anyone else will be a surprise. I'll be gobsmacked if it's Roman!


----------



## midnightmischief

Empress said:


> That was epic. One of my favorite spots too. Edge was always fearless in ladder matches. It may have shortened his career but he gave it his all.
> 
> I'm keeping my expectations low for tonight. I think I'll be pleasantly surprised that way.


bummer, need to spread more rep 

:rep :rep :rep for your signature. makes me laugh everytime I see it. 

low expectations are definitely the way to go...

one of my work mates likes reigns as well but is not as much into watching the wrestling as I am. so I was pleasantly surprised when she came in this morning and ran into my office all excited about today (she really wants him to win lol) we have unofficially called today the 'day of Reign'.... which is quite fitting cause its raining so everyone else in the office thinks we are referring to the weather lol


----------



## .christopher.

midnightmischief said:


> bummer, need to spread more rep
> 
> :rep :rep :rep for your signature. makes me laugh everytime I see it.
> 
> low expectations are definitely the way to go...
> 
> one of my work mates likes reigns as well but is not as much into watching the wrestling as I am. so I was pleasantly surprised when she came in this morning and ran into my office all excited about today (she really wants him to win lol) we have unofficially called today the 'day of Reign'.... which is quite fitting cause its raining so everyone else in the office thinks we are referring to the weather lol


:lol

Once Reigns makes it to the top it's gonna be "day of reign" everyday - they're gonna build an ark like noah's out of fear of getting washed up :


----------



## Wynter

That match fpalm.

Didn't even give me a spear spot 

Now, WWE needs to start listening to me or Roman will never get over with the smark crowds :lol


----------



## Pip-Man

*I HATE! MY FUCKING! LIFE!*


*FUCK!*


----------



## .christopher.

He did nothing aside from hitting a few spears and superman punches

So a typical match from him yet again :side:

You could've at least gave us a spear spot off the ladder! :jay


----------



## Wynter

Word. That did nothing to showcase Roman or even advance his storyline.

WTF was that match fpalm

He basically did all the shit we can see on a regular Raw. Greaaaaat :lol

Who is booking Dean/Seth and why aren't they saving Roman from who ever is booking him?? :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Gotta admit that match was kinda lack luster. Reigns had his whole lay every the fuck out moment but why the hell was there no SPEAR OFF THE LADDER!!!! or when Cesaro was hanging from the belts.. PERFECT OPPORTUNITY! :no: This company


----------



## LigerJ81

WWE why you do this? Atleast give the guy an omg spot. :jay


----------



## SubZero3:16

I was fine with the performance. I wasn't expecting anything too epic like a spear from off a ladder or anything like that to be wasted on a Cena Wins, LOL match.


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Word. That did nothing to showcase Roman or even advance his storyline.
> 
> WTF was that match fpalm
> 
> He basically did all the shit we can see on a regular Raw. Greaaaaat :lol
> 
> Who is booking Dean/Seth and why aren't they saving Roman from who ever is booking him?? :lol


I think Nicole is booking this to be honest. She loves Dean and Seth so she's booking her fantasy there, but with Roman....she couldn't give two shits :


----------



## Wynter

That match was booked so ugly. Just a bunch of guys resting and taking turns in the ring. Not much excitement and spots. Just a slow clusterfuck fpalm

I truly expected more from this match. At least when it came to the physicality and athleticism.

Seems WWE was more worried about protecting the guys in the match and also truly didn't care, because even they know this is a transitional reign :lol


@christopher Nope :lmao She would have had Dean win MITB and then Roman win, so Dean could cash in on him for the W. And then Seth randomly comes out of nowhere to curb stomps Roman


----------



## LigerJ81

It atleast made Reigns look strong, even against Super Cena.


----------



## Wynter

Oh, he was definitely protected and looked strong, just wasn't an outstanding showing like I expected.

Ah well, there's always Battleground and Summerslam hopefully :lol


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, he was definitely protected and looked strong, just wasn't an outstanding showing like I expected.
> 
> Ah well, there's always Battleground and Summerslam hopefully :lol


I had to miss it tonight but did Roman have new ring attire?


----------



## A-C-P

Reigns definitely made to look strong, but he didn't help himself a whole lot, he didn't look as impressive as I thought he could

Same ring attire, crowd entrance, and music, just more evidence that the Shield was ALL AND ONLY about putting Reigns over


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RebelArch86

Reigns ruined that match. He is so god damn awful and screams wrestling is fake, I'm just pretending. I know it's fake but it's a kin to an actor hamming it up so you know he's acting.

I bet there's a lot of roman fans in this thread, don't worry, he's obviously a favorite of the boys in back so you're going to get to enjoy for a long time. I just need to vent once in a while bc this is going to be a hard 10 years as a wrestling fan for me. He ruins everything he's in. He's the Joel Schumacher of WWE camping everything up to Batman and Robin levels.


----------



## KingLobos

He's winning the Royal Rumble. It's official.


----------



## Wynter

Dude, that whole match was booked pretty shite. You're really putting that on Roman? Who, like the others, spent a lot of time out the ring?? :lol

Yeah, ok buddy. WWE was protecting all of their guys and didn't really go all out for this match.
It just wasn't booked all that amazingly, that was the problem.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Im afraid Reigns just doesnt cut it. To be fair thought he was one of the better booked in the match but it was poor all round.


----------



## LigerJ81

Cena wasn't doing much stuff most of that match yet Reigns can't cut it? unk2 that match wasn't that good all around but come on


----------



## CookiePuss

Meh. Match was fine. I don't think they wanna risk injuring Reigns by having him do some crazy spot. It already looked like Ambrose (could be a work) and RVD got banged up pretty badly tonight.

I wanted to see some more crazy spots, but I understand that WWE didn't wanna risk having any of their major stars getting injured. I really loved that spot with the 2 ladders that got flipped over by Reigns while Cesaro and Sheamus were hanging on.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, the match as a whole was just booked badly. It was slow, kind of mechanical in the way where it seems like the guys were taking turns being in the ring while others laid outside. No one really stood out in this . Nothing outstanding happened and it's like WWE didn't even try with this one:lol

To me, it felt like a normal Raw match with ladders in the way :lol Even Roman's domination was the norm. Nothing special at all.


EDIT: Although I was looking for a sick spear spot, I understand keeping a top guy from being injured. It's just that the match lacked excitement.


----------



## RKO 4life

Orton should have won tonight. He was the match tonight, I like Reigns and we all know Orton will do the jobbing for him in the match coming up. But he must bring an A game> Reigns to this match, or Orton makes him look silly. Orton is wrestling outta his mind right now, like the likes of mid 90's HBK.


----------



## The Bloodline

I was bored during the match. Especially since it was the second ladder match of the night and you just knew there was no made for a ladder match guy in it. You need a mixture of styles and everyone was about the same. Plus the aura of knowing Cenawinslol was coming, it really just seemed like the ladders were an inconvenience to all the guys. Feeling like a raw match was correct. Even reigns domination moment was the norm. I didn't even get a barricade spear. They could've even opted for table spots if ladders were too out of their range. It's like they didn't try to make anything seem special. Yea I feel letdown. I hope raw goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ravensflock88 said:


> I was bored during the match. Especially since it was the second ladder match of the night and you just knew there was no made for a ladder match guy in it. You need a mixture of styles and everyone was about the same. Plus the aura of knowing Cenawinslol was coming, it really just seemed like the ladders were an inconvenience to all the guys. Feeling like a raw match was correct. Even reigns domination moment was the norm. I didn't even get a barricade spear. They could've even opted for table spots if ladders were too out of their range. It's like they didn't try to make anything seem special. Yea I feel letdown. I hope raw goes well tomorrow.


It's like before they came out they all had a discussion and said "look, there's no way were going out there and topping the MITB contract match so lets go bullshit around" fpalm 

That was not best for business. :no:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Guys I wouldn't get my hopes up, I don't any of the guys are the type to take a big bump especially not in the ways we're used to in ladder matches.
> 
> I expect a bunch of ladder strikes, maybe someone goes through the announcers table, couple body slams maybe an AA on to a ladder, and a helicopter. Especially with Bryan and Barrett out i expect them to play it really safe.


Lol you guys should've lowered your expectations like I did. They didn't even do as much as I thought they would which was nothing,they did less than nothing! Fucking waste of time.


----------



## x78

Don't know if it has already been mentioned but Reigns' pants were fucking awful tonight. They looked like some unused R-Truth shit. Stick with the regular Shield pants pls.


----------



## Wynter

I knew his pants were different! I kept looking at them and was just like










Hopefully WWE will put more effort into Randy vs Roman.

That match is still happening right? Because WWE did very little to advance their story :no:


----------



## Romangirl252

I thought Roman was great in the match...I liked how his gear was a little bit different then what he normaly wears


----------



## LigerJ81

I knew his outfit looked new but they could of just made something that stands out.


----------



## RKO 4life

My god good lord guys. It was the upper card guys in the Main Event they shouldn't fly around every where because they don't have to in order to make it work. They don't want a short career and these guys MUST stay healthy and not get on the sidelines. The midcard MITB was going all out to make a name for them self and if they go over, they will floor mat wrestle by the end of the year.


----------



## Wynter

Roman should have speared Del Rio or Sheamus through a table and into a ladder 

Sheamus pale ass would have had bruised very well in that spot :lol


EDIT: The match didn't even need death defying spots. It just lacked any excitement except for that sexy ass RKO :lol

Shit, Roman could have caught someone in mid air with a spear similar to how he did Slater.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman should have speared Del Rio or Sheamus through a table and into a ladder
> 
> Sheamus pale ass would have had bruised very well in that spot :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: The match didn't even need death defying spots. It just lacked any excitement except for that sexy ass RKO :lol


I was hoping Roman would have came up and speared Cesaro when he was hanging off the belts, it was the perfect set up.


----------



## The Bloodline

Yeah I noticed his attire was new. Can't say that I loved the difference though. If the match was gonna go that way I do wish they would have built more for randy\reigns. I'm guessing that still happens. I'm a big fan of Randy actually so I was Hoping to get a good feud out of these two. Could Kane f**k off though. Please don't stick him with either of my ex shield boys. No one stood out In that match, that's what surprises me most. For a main event it felt very unprepared and filler. & I know these guys suddenly don't hang out anymore but did anyone else expect reigns to come out to save ambrose once Kane came out

And I agree with whoever said that RKO was sexy . Its how he one last year which I thought was a fitting end to the match.


----------



## Wynter

I wish they would give the same attention to Randy vs Roman like they're doing with Dean vs Seth.

It feels like there's no true direction with Roman's storyline. Nothing he's truly focusing on. And adding Kane to the mix just added another layer of WTF. They gotta give Roman some more character/personality too, which they can experiment in this feud with Randy.

I was truly disappointed by the lack of story progression between Randy and Roman, though.


----------



## LigerJ81

Kane didn't add anything to the match, he was just there. lol 

I wasn't expecting much, but they did have atleast 1 of 2 thing that could of been a oh dang moment but didn't happen.


----------



## Wynter

Like, it was Cena's AA that took Orton out?? Not Roman to advance their storyline?? You know, in a "I screwed you out of your title win." type fashion? Are you serious?

And I swear, don't even give me Roman vs Kane WWE :lol


----------



## ROHFan19

The problem with that match besides it just being structured and sucking as a whole is that it did nothing to benefit or enhance anyone in the match.

Bray/Cesaro/Reigns were all overshadowed and barely got any ring time. The only memorable spot in the entire match was Orton's RKO on Cesaro. Really was just a terrible match.

I understand that none of these guys are high flyers or the best athletes...but you're fucking closing a PPV and you give that? How about somebody takes the Matt Hardy/Bubba Ray table bump from the ladder? How about any table bump? Any high spot? Anything...if you're not going to have any kind of big spot, don't do a ladder match. They easily could have booked a Fatal Four Way match with Cena/Reigns/Bray/Orton with Orton eating a pin to not make Bray/Reigns look weak. But that's WWE for ya


Match would have been benefitted greatly if Kane and Del Rio weren't involved. Ring was just too cluttered throughout the match. Just terrible terrible booking.


----------



## The Bloodline

Yeah, it didnt have to be crazy stuff. Its hard to compete with seth, kofi, rvd, ziggler, when it comes to this kind of stuff. thats why I think it shoulda had a better direction or story to make up for it. Also ALL of these guys can take table spots. Im shocked that not one table or chair was used. even the announcer table and TWO were available. I'm sure after raw i'll feel better hopefully. Roman is directionless right now and thats scary. He left the shield and was thrown into this mixed title match that Cena was always gonna come out of on top and hasnt tried to get any revenge on seth. I'll give them some time though.. I'll see where he goes now that he's out of the title picture again.


----------



## RKO 4life

WynterWarm12 said:


> Like, it was Cena's AA that took Orton out?? Not Roman to advance their storyline?? You know, in a "I screwed you out of your title win." type fashion? Are you serious?
> 
> And I swear, don't even give me Roman vs Kane WWE :lol


Reigns needs to start the Raw show off and do a 3-5 minute promo on the match from last night and call Orton out to fight him 'TONIGHT'

He must show everyone he can talk and the start of Raw is going to be key on how well or bad the show will be. If it isn't Orton or Reigns starting it off I think people turn the tv to another show. It can not be Cena or HHH starting off.


----------



## ROHFan19

Ravensflock88 said:


> Yeah, it didnt have to be crazy stuff. Its hard to compete with seth, kofi, rvd, ziggler, when it comes to this kind of stuff. thats why I think it shoulda had a better direction or story to make up for it. Also ALL of these guys can take table spots. Im shocked that not one table or chair was used. even the announcer table and TWO were available. I'm sure after raw i'll feel better hopefully. Roman is directionless right now and thats scary. He left the shield and was thrown into this mixed title match that Cena was always gonna come out of on top and hasnt tried to get any revenge on seth. I'll give them some time though.. I'll see where he goes now that he's out of the title picture again.




Tomorrow he'll start a program with Orton and then he'll start a program with HHH that ends at Summerslam. No big deal.


----------



## Vyer

WynterWarm12 said:


> Like, it was Cena's AA that took Orton out?? Not Roman to advance their storyline?? You know, in a "I screwed you out of your title win." type fashion? Are you serious?
> 
> And I swear, don't even give me *Roman vs Kane* WWE :lol


I think this or him facing Randy at Battleground. If one faces Reigns, the other may face Cena since the Authority is ticked off at him winning.


----------



## Wynter

WWE has the leash to tightly wrapped around Roman's throat, I fear for his future. You can't limit and protect a guy this hard.

He has more moves so he can mix it up? Let him do them.

He thrives in an environment where he gets to be explosive? Don't give him such slow ass matches and opponents.

He's more natural on the mic when he gets to be funny/goofy/cocky/sassy?? lol Fucking let him go out there and do him. The stoic bad ass thing is so cringe worthy.

And this directionless booking? It gotta go. This is how you book what you consider a future top star? That's awful :no:

You get a guy who has enough tool to make it big, yet you don't want to use any of them fpalm



Vyer said:


> I think this or him facing Randy at Battleground. If one faces Reigns, the other may face Cena since the Authority is ticked off at him winning.


I hope so. It seems like nothing progressed between those two tonight. Should have been more heated interactions, some trash talking, all up in each others' face. Something.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I don't think WWE knows who the fuck Reigns is supposed to be feuding with
-First it was Batista then he left
-Then HHH for turning Seth with Randy as HHH's proxy
-Then Reigns specifically goes after Cena in the build ups
-Then Kane
-And now Bray Wyatt shut Reigns down hard when Reigns was rolling. I might be reading too much into Bray getting the better of Reigns but Bray does own 2 pins on him and seems to be the only guy allowed to look strong against him right now


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Reigns is awful. The way they were shoe horning him into every interview segment was puke worthy. They even had Bryan come out and out him over on the preshow. Yuck.


----------



## RKO 4life

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Reigns is awful. The way they were shoe horning him into every interview segment was puke worthy. They even had Bryan come out and out him over on the preshow. Yuck.


Reigns is awesome and most likely going to be the man going forward.


----------



## ROHFan19

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Reigns is awful. The way they were shoe horning him into every interview segment was puke worthy. They even had Bryan come out and out him over on the preshow. Yuck.


This we agree on.


----------



## ROHFan19

RKO 4life said:


> Reigns is awesome and most likely going to be the man going forward.


Average on the mic, average in the ring...and I'm being generous in both of those aspects. But he's related to the Rock and has a great look. That's all you need to be the man.

Still skeptical that the WWE won't pull the trigger though once they realize he can't work a singles match. Every match that Reigns is in he does a 3 minute sprint where he hits his spots and that's it.


Superman punch, samoan drop, apron dropkick, spear. That's every match Reigns has worked since he's come to the main roster.


----------



## Wrestling02370

IWC: We want someone new in the main event!

WWE: Heres Roman Reigns

IWC: Nooooo he sucks!


----------



## ROHFan19

Wrestling02370 said:


> IWC: We want someone new in the main event!
> 
> WWE: Heres Roman Reigns
> 
> IWC: Nooooo he sucks!




Well the IWC wants someone who is capable of working a singles match. Not really asking for a lot.


----------



## Wynter

Roman has potential be better on the mic, but WWE fails to let him work a character that's he more natural in. Goldberg-esque booking is wrong with him.

Roman can be better in the ring, because he was pretty good back in FCW, but WWE has slaughtered his moveset and in ring style. Plus, they groomed him as the hot tag guy for waaaaaaaay too long. They didn't build on his experience from FCW. They kind of went "fuck it." :lol

It's just not the best booking in certain aspects. Yes, he's booked to win a lot, but it lacks substance.


----------



## The Bloodline

Well he's not in the main event scene(title scene) going forward anytime soon. And he'll probably be in the lesser uppercard feud of all shield guys. So I guess some can be happy about that right? Hopefully he'll get a real feud starting tomorrow and he'll be right where he should be


----------



## RKO 4life

I will say that he should wear a 49ers cap to Raw talk about how cool it is to smoke weed and not do pills talk about not falling in love with someone and always sticking to himself.

This would work.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

-Roman has had 12 televised singles matches on the main roster
-4 have been longer than 5 minutes: vs Bryan, Punk, Wyatt and Barrett 
-The most recent of the 4(BNB) was good 
-The second most recent (Wyatt) was in February.

So what is Roman still being unable to work a decent singles match being based off of?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

The only good thing about John Cena being champion is the fact that Roman Reigns is NOT.. He'll never be championship material in WWE.


----------



## RKO 4life

CM Punk Is A God said:


> The only good thing about John Cena being champion is the fact that Roman Reigns is NOT.. He'll never be championship material in WWE.


Who do you think should be Champion? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## The Bloodline

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -Roman has had 12 televised singles matches on the main roster
> -4 have been longer than 5 minutes: vs Bryan, Punk, Wyatt and Barrett
> -The most recent of the 4(BNB) was good
> -The second most recent (Wyatt) was in February.
> 
> So what is Roman still being unable to work a decent singles match being based off of?


:clap:clap:clap

People are guessing I assume because wwe don't let him wrestle single matches unless it's at house shows. Where BTW ive heard he's had 20 minute long successful single matches. Last singles match he had was good against Barrett. Soooo....I blame wwe I guess. Hopefully his booking will change now. It kind of has to doesn't it.


----------



## Wynter

I want to see Roman do his springboard superman punch on the main roster. Bet it will look crisp as fuck now that he's more experienced.

A dropkick by him again would be pretty awesome.

Any move to replace that damn dropkick by the apron :deandre


----------



## LigerJ81

CM Punk Is A God said:


> The only good thing about John Cena being champion is the fact that Roman Reigns is NOT.. He'll never be championship material in WWE.


You keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


Reigns whether he makes it or not, has a chance to be a main event star by next year.


----------



## Wynter

It's nerve wracking being a Roman fan. Because there are a million and one ways for WWE to fuck him up :lol

While there are a few key ways they can really get him over and make sure he has longevity in the business.

Will bring up Stone Cold again, because I agree; he has the tools to be big, but Roman(and WWE) needs to deliver.

Unfortunately, how will Roman deliver if he's not in the best and most natural role while receiving booking that can blow up in his face?


EDIT:I dont' know if I'm digging the pants :lol Vest is cool though (Y)


----------



## tbp82

Where is all the Roman's directionless conversation coming from? Nothing was settled with him and Orton. Nothing was settled with him and Kane and Nothing was settled with him and Triple H. Reigns is stuck right in the middle of a feud with The Authority. What happened tonight to change that course?


----------



## Wynter

gear is on the other page, btw tbp82. I just saw your message


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's nerve wracking being a Roman fan. Because there are a million and one ways for WWE to fuck him up :lol
> 
> While there are a few key ways they can really get him over and make sure he has longevity in the business.
> 
> Will bring up Stone Cold again, because I agree; he has the tools to be big, but Roman(and WWE) needs to deliver.
> 
> Unfortunately, how will Roman deliver if he's not in the best and most natural role while receiving booking that can blow up in his face?
> 
> 
> EDIT:I dont' know if I'm digging the pants :lol Vest is cool though (Y)


he should drop the vest all together and go with a singlet top.


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT:I dont' know if I'm digging the pants :lol Vest is cool though (Y)


I would say just have him wear the pants with a Shirt but then people on here would say something silly like he getting to the Ambrose look :side:


----------



## Wynter

Dude, I don't ever want to see Roman in a singlet :lol

Some shirt and pants combo is best for Roman. As long as it looks bad ass, I'm good (Y)


----------



## Reaper

tbp82 said:


> Where is all the Roman's directionless conversation coming from? Nothing was settled with him and Orton. Nothing was settled with him and Kane and Nothing was settled with him and Triple H. Reigns is stuck right in the middle of a feud with The Authority. What happened tonight to change that course?


I feel the same way actually. Last night Reigns hit all his popular spots, but beyond that with Cena winning, it just abruptly ends all existing feuds and hits the reset button. Even if they don't end the feuds, what exactly are Orton and Reigns feuding over now? Rollins will continue his feud with Ambrose. Trust me, with Cena winning, the authority including Orton will be going after Cena and not Reigns. Why would they want to continue to fight Reigns? 

Even if Orton and Reigns fued .. what are they feuding over now that both Orton and Reigns lost with neither getting the upper hand on the other. Basically, HHH won with Rollins getting the briefcase and that was all there was to it. 

The only thing I see them doing with Reigns now is pushing him down the card to fight for the lesser championships for fight Rollins for the briefcase ... which would then leave Ambrose directionless. 

Last night with Cena winning mucked things quite a bit. No idea where they go from here - but wherever they go, it isn't looking good at all. Summerslam so far looks like a complete and utter dud.


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, I don't ever want to see Roman in a singlet :lol
> 
> Some shirt and pants combo is best for Roman. As long as it looks bad ass, I'm good (Y)


just the single on top keep the pants think Diesal/Undertaker not Big. E/RVD.


----------



## LigerJ81

He go with just the pants like Test did.


----------



## tbp82

Reaper said:


> I feel the same way actually. Last night Reigns hit all his popular spots, but beyond that with Cena winning, it just abruptly ends all existing feuds and hits the reset button. Even if they don't end the feuds, what exactly are Orton and Reigns feuding over now? Rollins will continue his feud with Ambrose. Trust me, with Cena winning, the authority including Orton will be going after Cena and not Reigns. Why would they want to continue to fight Reigns?
> 
> Even if Orton and Reigns fued .. what are they feuding over now that both Orton and Reigns lost with neither getting the upper hand on the other. Basically, HHH won with Rollins getting the briefcase and that was all there was to it.
> 
> The only thing I see them doing with Reigns now is pushing him down the card to fight for the lesser championships for fight Rollins for the briefcase ... which would then leave Ambrose directionless.
> 
> Last night with Cena winning mucked things quite a bit. No idea where they go from here - but wherever they go, it isn't looking good at all. Summerslam so far looks like a complete and utter dud.


I don't see anything you're seeing here. I see Reigns vs. The Authority still ongoing. Im expecting Reigns vs. Orton and Cena vs. Kane or Reigns vs. Kane and Cena vs. Orton or Cena vs. Reigns vs. Orton three way at Battleground. You mentioned Roman going for the lesser titles Id love for Roman to go for the IC or US Title soon but I don't think he will but Reigns vs. Barrett or Shemus at Summerslam would be great but I think we're getting Reigns vs. either Orton or Triple H at Summerslam.


----------



## Wynter

All Roman needs is a shirt that accentuates his shoulders and arms, and maybe parts of his chest. Dude isn't ripped everywhere(those Samoan genes) and they have to keep his beast image strong.

That's why I don't mind the vest. Just the pants aren't the best looking.

I'm still wondering what his look will be like once he fully separates from his Shield image.


EDIT: Roman has some good momentum going on. Now WWE has to be delicate with how they push him. And I mean that in a way they can't push too hard or too soft. 

I think this can be a perfect time in letting Roman show some more personality. He should be focusing on Randy now and some storytelling should(hopefully) come into play.


----------



## The Bloodline

Reaper said:


> I feel the same way actually. Last night Reigns hit all his popular spots, but beyond that with Cena winning, it just abruptly ends all existing feuds and hits the reset button. Even if they don't end the feuds, what exactly are Orton and Reigns feuding over now? Rollins will continue his feud with Ambrose. Trust me, with Cena winning, the authority including Orton will be going after Cena and not Reigns. Why would they want to continue to fight Reigns?
> 
> Even if Orton and Reigns fued .. what are they feuding over now that both Orton and Reigns lost with neither getting the upper hand on the other. Basically, HHH won with Rollins getting the briefcase and that was all there was to it.
> 
> The only thing I see them doing with Reigns now is pushing him down the card to fight for the lesser championships for fight Rollins for the briefcase ... which would then leave Ambrose directionless.
> 
> Last night with Cena winning mucked things quite a bit. No idea where they go from here - but wherever they go, it isn't looking good at all. Summerslam so far looks like a complete and utter dud.


That's a good way to explain how I was left feeling which is why I think it was dumb to never have Reigns feuding with Seth too. Dean and Seth are doing so well in their feud that I don't want it to get interfered with but I feel they have to some how incorporate Reigns in the story sooner or later right? At this point HHH vs Dean can become a feud too. Or they even could have had Reigns focused on Randy leading up to mitb more seriously like they had Seth and Dean. It could of been a story in that very directionless match at least. The fact that he didn't come out to help dean leads me to believe they have no plans to intertwine the stories although ALL guys should Be in a feud. Maybe this will be addressed on raw. I'll try some patience


----------



## LigerJ81

Both Reigns and Ambrose are fighting The Authority just different parts of the same group. Now that Kane basically screwed both of them at MiTB. 

It would be stupid of WWE to not have them help each other out in someway and keep them apart while fighting the same group.


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> All Roman needs is a shirt that accentuates his shoulders and arms, and maybe parts of his chest. Dude isn't ripped everywhere(those Samoan genes) and they have to keep his beast image strong.
> 
> That's why I don't mind the vest. Just the pants aren't the best looking.
> 
> I'm still wondering what his look will be like once he fully separates from his Shield image.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Roman has some good momentum going on. Now WWE has to be delicate with how they push him. And I mean that in a way they can't push too hard or too soft.
> 
> I think this can be a perfect time in letting Roman show some more personality. He should be focusing on Randy now and some storytelling should(hopefully) come into play.


I think it'll be a pants/top combination. I keep stating similiar to Diesal. Maybe a lomg tights look to similiar to what James Storm has now only in black.


----------



## The Bloodline

I think that's my biggest problem is they're both feuding with the authority but aren't helping each other out. It just seems so out of character for both guys especially after their last promo together both in ring and backstage. It has established dean very well though so theres the upside. Maybe they just wanted to get us adjusted to the fact that theyre no longer a team. Well Imma head to sleep. Hope raw goes well


----------



## Wynter

Just pictured Roman in leather pants :lol

But I totally get ya. Roman would feel out the singlet well enough. I would have to see it on him to really judge. I have no sense of picturing things sometimes :lol

I'm just praying WWE will start to make Roman an individual and let him grow into his own soon. Like, this year :lol

EDIT: Night, Flock


----------



## Chan Hung

^ Yeah from a 'casuals' perspective they are wondering why the hell don't Dean and Reigns work together? :lol


----------



## Wynter

Roman and Dean's bromance was so awesome. WWE really missed the boat with those two. Dean brings the best out of Reigns in backstage segments. It would have been awesome seeing them working together this whole time.


----------



## Chan Hung

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman and Dean's bromance was so awesome. WWE really missed the boat with those two. Dean brings the best out of Reigns in backstage segments. It would have been awesome seeing them working together this whole time.


They also would make a bad ass tag team...you'd have Usos, Wyatts, Reigns/Ambrose...and maybe a couple new ones from NXT..etc..


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Just pictured Roman in leather pants :lol
> 
> But I totally get ya. Roman would feel out the singlet well enough. I would have to see it on him to really judge. I have no sense of picturing things sometimes :lol
> 
> I'm just praying WWE will start to make Roman an individual and let him grow into his own soon. Like, this year :lol
> 
> EDIT: Night, Flock


What about his NXT basic trunk look? His stomach isn't anything that losing a few pounds and a little more cardio and less weights wouldnt flatten.


----------



## Wynter

I think Roman will lose his bad ass aura a bit if he went back to trunks. Like I said, he isn't ripped all over and those Samoan genes make it hard for him to get a six pack.

The pants and shirt combo idea, I like a lot and probably will be his best bet.

Accentuate his biggest features; which are his shoulders and his arms. Chest tattoo needs a little showing too lol


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> I think Roman will lose his bad ass aura a bit if he went back to trunks. Like I said, he isn't ripped all over and those Samoan genes make it hard for him to get a six pack.
> 
> The pants and shirt combo idea, I like a lot and probably will be his best bet.
> 
> Accentuate his biggest features; which are his shoulders and his arms. Chest tattoo needs a little showing too lol


Shirt? When you state shirt what type are we talking here? Give me an example if possible please.


----------



## Wynter

I'm not being specific yet, because it all depends on where WWE goes with Roman's character.

I can easily see him in a Diesel/Undertaker type deal, though. WWE seemed to like showing off Roman's shoulders, arms and pecs. And the Diesel look will show all of that off easily.


----------



## midnightmischief

Yep, glad I went in with low expectations. That match was really lacking to me. Loved seeing roman in action just cause. However, did notice whenever someone would grab him and start to pull him he would slowly lower himself down a bit so not to have too far to fall. Kind of makes me wonder if he has a fear of heights or something lol. 

Noticed the new gear, like the vest but think the pants looked too much like warm up pants with pockets added. Hmmm prefer the shield pants or maybe plain pants in a thick cotton fabric. Think the vest should be a bit more streamlined too. Or as someone suggested get rid of the vest altogether and just stick with the sleeveless tops he wears under the vests especially in that army green. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

WWE truly gave no fucks about that match. Could have been full of hard pounding action and some pretty sick spots.

Cesaro could have really shined out there, Roman surely could have been showcased better(even with the domination. We've already seen all of that though) and Sheamus could have brought the excitement too.

WWE really did give fuck all for that main event :lol

Even WWE is depressed about giving Cena the titles(i kid). They didn't even try 

They might as well had canceled the match and dropped a Rusev style flag from the ceiling, that had Cenas face :cena4 and LOLCENAWINS!! written :lol


----------



## truk83

Samoan genes? Have you seen The Rock? Reigns isn't in Rock shape, but he has the genetics to certainly build his physique. I don't think Reigns will have to worry about his genetics.


----------



## Wynter

Did you see how long it took Rock to get like that? And the extremes he had to go through to get that body?? 

Didn't he even get surgery on his pecs? lol The Rock has to go through ridiculous regimes to look how he does in movies. Probably stuff WWE isn't willing to risk with Roman.

The Rock had more stomach than Roman back in the day too :lol

I don't even think The Rock has a really cut six pack now. Those Samoan genes are real in the middle :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Trust me, I know a LOT of samoans that work out pretty full on and they will be the first to admit the stomach is the hardest part for them to get into shape. 
It takes years to get a look like the rocks in that culture. 

One thing I am glad about, and it may sound strange coming from a reigns mark like me, I am glad he didn't win. Now he can work towards the championship as a goal and earn it the old fashioned way. 
However I did find myself getting a little excited when he was climbing the ladder near the end and no one was around. Lol I'm so confused hahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Word, people truly underestimate the power of Samoan genes. They can develop amazing shapes and shoulders/arms, but that middle? Harrrrd work :lol


I agree, I was really relieved Roman didn't win. WWE scared me there a bit for a second. I thought they were going to prematurely pull the trigger :lol

They need to focus on Randy vs Roman like they are doing for Seth vs Dean. They really need to get a couple great feuds under Roman's belt before his big title win. Give the fans something to invest into.

You see how into Dean the crowd was and that was the result of simple, but effective storytelling. Douchebag heel who turned his back on his friend(s) vs the guy who wants revenge, who the crowd wants to see get the bad guy.


They're not truly giving fans something to get behind with Roman. They haven't given him a clear cut path yet. Too many players on his board; Kane/Triple H/Randy. They gotta narrow the focus here.

Even down to the staredown with Rusev vs Roman. You had a loose story there; Roman(who represented USA) vs this Anti-American Russian guy, who like Roman, is presented as a beast. And the crowd ATE it up.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rock is also only half Samoan so it's easier for him :lol


Atleast Reigns is in better shape than Jimmy and Jey :lmao


----------



## Cobalt

Pulling the trigger now for him winning the title would no doubt be way to premature.

Still going with my guess that he wins it at WM31.

He needs more time as a single competitor, get some feuds and big matches under his belt and just general experience as a single's wrestler so he can build and hopefully his ready by Mania. It's inevtiable that he will be champion within a years time, just hope it's done right and his ready for it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pip Star said:


> I think we should do something you hate and let the crowd decide who steals the show...


Who stole the show dear Pip?  












WynterWarm12 said:


> *I think Roman will lose his bad ass aura a bit if he went back to trunks.* Like I said, he isn't ripped all over and those Samoan genes make it hard for him to get a six pack.
> 
> The pants and shirt combo idea, I like a lot and probably will be his best bet.
> 
> Accentuate his biggest features; which are his shoulders and his arms. Chest tattoo needs a little showing too lol


:shrug So it might be Shield gear for THEN NOW FOREVER :shrug :lol

Dear Gods, Roman always looks so weird to me when he's wearing just the vest :lol

I'm interested to see how Reigns will look in Diesel/Undertaker outfit because I'm trying to picture it and it just looks not very "badass-ish" :hmm:


----------



## The Bloodline

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rock is also only half Samoan so it's easier for him :lol
> 
> 
> Atleast Reigns is in better shape than Jimmy and Jey :lmao


Well Reigns is only half samoan too. Maybe there's hope for him as well lol. As for new attire I always thought he'd look good in a diesel type outfit but I'm fine with the shield gear for now. They want to keep him with the shield persona for now. I think it's best he keeps it til he has a few feuds under his belt at least. They re did the other 2 guys, I see no reason why he has to change yet. Though I wouldn't mind shield pants with just a tight shirt like Dean use to wear or more of a tank top to show off his upper build.


----------



## DOPA

So Reigns was the least over member of the shield at MITB yet he is the one getting the super push :aryalol

WWE logic at it's finest.

Ambrose about to be treated like Bryan was in 2012-2013. At least they are behind Rollins who is getting good heat.


----------



## tbp82

Kinda shocked at some's reaction at the results here. Is everyone really that shocked that Cena won? Is anyone really that shocked that WWE didn't put the belt on Reigns when most stars of Reigns potential usuallly get their first World Title win at Wrestlemania? As far as where Reigns is headed local advertisements are advertising Reigns vs. Orton for Battleground. Its odd to me to see everyone here thinking things are directionless when by all accounts they are par the course. Id love to see the direction change a little would love Reigns vs. Shemus but again don't think it'll happen.


----------



## RebelArch86

So inconsistent. Let's all whine about the same old shit, but get on Reigns sack, and not even realize we're about to get 10 more years of a John Cena character. Reigns isn't even a quarter as over or as talented as Cena was 10 years ago and we got tired of him. He wasn't the chosen guy, and booked so obnoxiously either, Reigns is the definition of had picked, manufactured, and shoved down throats. He may not have titles but he is still booked stronger than Cena and Sheamus, they won't let him get touched and force everyone to lay down for all 3 of his moves like they are dooms day weapons. It's already obnoxious and boring with no challenge or triumph.

.


----------



## Empress

Wrestling02370 said:


> IWC: We want someone new in the main event!
> 
> WWE: Heres Roman Reigns
> 
> IWC: Nooooo he sucks!


It's their proud mantra. And most of Roman's detractors would never give him credit for any improvement. Some have rose colored glasses. They have dark shades, content to only see the negatives. 

Last night's title match didn't do much for me. It felt all over the place. I'm glad Roman got his spots in but I knew Cena was winning. And so, I wasn't that much invested in it. It was what it was. Anyway, I'm ready for Randy vs. Reigns. 

I am getting annoyed by the fact Dean and Roman are not helping each other out even though they're both fighting the authority. If Kane is going after both, it would make sense to have each other's backs.


----------



## Pip-Man

L-DOPA said:


> So Reigns was the least over member of the shield at MITB yet he is the one getting the super push :aryalol
> 
> WWE logic at it's finest.
> 
> Ambrose about to be treated like Bryan was in 2012-2013. At least they are behind Rollins who is getting good heat.


So getting a bad reaction for 1 night somehow disqualifies him consistently being the most over for the past 2 years? Fuck outta here!


----------



## The Bloodline

They have established that Reigns isn't smiley goofy face that's gonna pander to the crowd. They now need to show him in full badass mode. Have him do backstage attacks/run ins etc... Let him loosen up some and PLEASE let the guy be more than a hot tag! Let's see him get screwed over and have to over come. He's not at the top yet so he shouldn't be booked as so. Give him a proper journey the fan can go along with.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, calm your tits lol. I already knew Roman wouldn't do the best under a smarky crowd(has to win them over), though someone who went to the PPV said they were very supportive of Roman. Just not on the level of the non-PPV crowds.

It seems some people conveniently forgot all the big ass pops Roman has been receiving recently, but the one night Ambrose gets a (deserving)bigger pop than him, people latch on to it :lol 

Yeah, ok. I'm happy for when any of the boys gets huge reactions, because they deserve it.

But of course, Roman doesn't, so what am I saying :lol

Sigh, is it really hard to be super happy for when all 3 members shine lol


----------



## tbp82

Pip Star said:


> So getting a bad reaction for 1 night somehow disqualifies him consistently being the most over for the past 2 years? Fuck outta here!


What did I miss I haven't seen Reigns get a bad reaction he got a pop when he came out and a reaction to his moves how is that a bad reaction?


----------



## Wynter

In order for more hardcore fans to be drawn to Roman, WWE needs to give them something to invest into. Casuals may love the whole "Superman Bad Ass" image, but hardcore fans usually revolt against it. They need to give Roman a solid-and natural-character while also letting him look vulnerable sometimes.

People want to root for the good guy , watch them get revenge on the person who screwed them. Not too much to cheer for when you have a guy you know will win allll the time.

Give him a personality he can relish in and let him run with it. Book him in a little less super role, let the crowd get really behind this guy for emotional reasons. Smart booking from now on.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, calm your tits lol. I already knew Roman wouldn't do the best under a smarky crowd(has to win them over), though someone who went to the PPV said they were very supportive of Roman. Just not on the level of the non-PPV crowds.
> 
> It seems some people conveniently forgot all the big ass pops Roman has been receiving recently, but the one night Ambrose gets a (deserving)bigger pop than him, people latch on to it :lol
> 
> Yeah, ok. I'm happy for when any of the boys gets huge reactions, because they deserve it.
> 
> But of course, Roman doesn't, so what am I saying :lol
> 
> *Sigh, is it really hard to be super happy for when all 3 members shine lol*


I truly don't get this thinking at all. It would be one thing if Reigns was getting a push and Ambrose/Rollins were jobbing on Superstars. But those two were in a great match last night and folks still want to shit on Reigns? :bs: There's enough room for all three. First people said Reigns couldn't get a reaction on his own and now they're not big enough for one night. 

As for his body conditioning, he looks to be in shape. I've seen pictures where he was larger but he's slimmed down considerably. I'm not sure what I'd like to see him in. I'm used to the pants. He said something was in the works. So, I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## Wynter

Is Roman's awkwardness at acting/talking bad ass only noticeable to people outside WWE? :lmao

Gah, I was watching one of Bruce Blitz' reviews last night(who is a fan of Roman) and he and his friend even said that role just isn't natural for Roman. They feel WWE needs to let Roman go out there and work the style that's best for him and natural; which leans more to being smooth and cocky.

And we've been saying that here for how long?

Is WWE the only mofos who can't see that crap :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

You one of those Bruce Blitz listeners too now? fpalm


----------



## Wynter

:lol Nah. I wanted to hear him rant about Cena winning :lmao

He didn't disappoint


----------



## Wynter

> There has apparently been talk of pushing back the planned Roman Reigns vs. Triple H match to Night of Champions with the idea that it will help earn subscriber renewals for the WWE Network. *Expect things to heat up creatively one way or another around SummerSlam because the squeeze will be on to get everyone to renew their subscription.*



I just want to believe this report so bad :lol Any notion that creative will up their game with Roman


----------



## The Bloodline

i had never heard of this Bruce guy, but i love a good anti cena rant so i gave him a listen. it didn't disappoint hahahaha so thanks for mentioning him.


----------



## Wynter

Bruce's hate for Cena borderlines insanity, but my god is it uncomfortable and hilarious at the same time :lol He gets all red faced and starts sweating, making up names like "fuckboy buckethead" and I"m just like :faint: "Whaaaaat?? :lmao"

Entertaining as hell sometimes lol Reviews can get ridiculously long though.


----------



## tbp82

Empress said:


> I truly don't get this thinking at all. It would be one thing if Reigns was getting a push and Ambrose/Rollins were jobbing on Superstars. But those two were in a great match last night and folks still want to shit on Reigns? :bs: There's enough room for all three. First people said Reigns couldn't get a reaction on his own and now they're not big enough for one night.
> 
> As for his body conditioning, he looks to be in shape. I've seen pictures where he was larger but he's slimmed down considerably. I'm not sure what I'd like to see him in. I'm used to the pants. He said something was in the works. So, I guess we'll just have to wait.


I dont think anyone can honestly say he's in bad shape. I just think when the vest got ripped off at Payback people who hadn't seen him in college football or NXT thought he be leaner/trimmer. Roman has what I call a football player/bodybuilder physique which is thicker more rounded whereas a Randy Orton has a fitness model physique which is longer/leaner both in great shape though.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Is Roman's awkwardness at acting/talking bad ass only noticeable to people outside WWE? :lmao
> 
> Gah, I was watching one of Bruce Blitz' reviews last night(who is a fan of Roman) and he and his friend even said that role just isn't natural for Roman. They feel WWE needs to let Roman go out there and work the style that's best for him and natural; which leans more to being smooth and cocky.
> 
> And we've been saying that here for how long?
> 
> Is WWE the only mofos who can't see that crap :lol


It really isn't natural for him. They should let him be more like he was in the backstage segments of the shield. He showed more charisma and he came across more natural.


----------



## Wynter

The higher a talent climbs the ladder, the more WWE want's to limit them to a cookie cutter role. You saw what happened to Bryan; he went full on goofy smiley catering to the crowd Face before he got injured. It was killing me :lol

Calm down WWE, Roman isn't even a made main eventer yet. Can you let his ass flourish as a character first, before you slap the restrictions on him to impress the soccer moms and make the kids happy :lol


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> The higher a talent climbs the ladder, the more WWE want's to limit them to a cookie cutter role. You saw what happened to Bryan; he went full on goofy smiley catering to the crowd Face before he got injured. It was killing me :lol
> 
> Calm down WWE, Roman isn't even a made main eventer yet. Can you let his ass flourish as a character first, before you slap the restrictions on him to impress the soccer moms and make the kids happy :lol


WWE does this because it works. As much as people complain about Cena he's been by far the most successful wrestler since The Rock. So the formula works and as the old saying goes if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Wynter

But Cena at least had a character to flourish and excel in at first. The crowd was really behind him back then.

Roman has yet to be given the luxury to grow into a more natural character the fans can really invest into. 

I'm still holding hope they are working on a personality for him behind the scenes


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Gah, I was watching one of Bruce Blitz' reviews last night(who is a fan of Roman) and he and his friend even said that role just isn't natural for Roman. They feel WWE needs to let Roman go out there and work the style that's best for him and natural; which leans more to being smooth and cocky.


Ugh. Do yourself a favour and stay away from Bruce Blitz's reviews. That guy will suck the life out of a show for you with his ranting. He's got some sort of a pathological hate on for Cena which I'm willing to bet will be transferred to Reigns (or probably already is).



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bruce's hate for Cena borderlines insanity, but my god is it uncomfortable and hilarious at the same time :lol He gets all red faced and starts sweating, making up names like "fuckboy buckethead" and I"m just like :faint: "Whaaaaat?? :lmao"
> 
> Entertaining as hell sometimes lol Reviews can get ridiculously long though.


Lol. Never mind, I was too quick on the trigger and didn't read the rest of your responses. Yeah. I'm tempted to go listen to him, but if I wanted to watch a guy have a stroke on air, then I'd just watch House.


----------



## DOPA

Pip Star said:


> So getting a bad reaction for 1 night somehow disqualifies him consistently being the most over for the past 2 years? Fuck outta here!


Where did I say that Reigns got a bad reaction? I even said in the Ambrose thread that he got a good reaction at MITB but clearly isn't as over as Rollins or Ambrose and hasn't been since the Shield broke up.


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> The higher a talent climbs the ladder, the more WWE want's to limit them to a cookie cutter role. You saw what happened to Bryan; he went full on goofy smiley catering to the crowd Face before he got injured. It was killing me :lol
> 
> Calm down WWE, Roman isn't even a made main eventer yet. Can you let his ass flourish as a character first, before you slap the restrictions on him to impress the soccer moms and make the kids happy :lol


It's crazy...Have they forgotten who, arguably, was their most over guy of all time? Stone Cold gave no shits and that's what one of the main reasons he got over! He didn't constantly have to pander to the crowd to get over so why does every single face nowadays have to? :side: I get having some like that for the kids but not every face has to be like that

Punk wasn't a standard PG WWE face and he did alright I'd say. Dean at the moments doing alright, too, but hopefully they don't revert him back to the standard face the more they get behind him :argh:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bruce's hate for Cena borderlines insanity, but my god is it uncomfortable and hilarious at the same time :lol He gets all red faced and starts sweating, making up names like "fuckboy buckethead" and I"m just like :faint: "Whaaaaat?? :lmao"
> 
> Entertaining as hell sometimes lol Reviews can get ridiculously long though.


It almost makes up for Cena winning most of the time :

Almost...


----------



## The Bloodline

L-DOPA said:


> Where did I say that Reigns got a bad reaction? I even said in the Ambrose thread that he got a good reaction at MITB but clearly isn't as over as Rollins or Ambrose and hasn't been since the Shield broke up.


I dont think that's completely true considering 2 weeks after they broke up he got that battle royal moment where the crowd went crazy and the next smackdown got crazy loud we want reign chants during the main event. It's now looking even between him and Dean. Though I see Dean passing him soon if wwe continues to weakly book a story for him. What's best is if both guys stay really over as long as possible. Wwe desperately needs the star power


----------



## Empress

.christopher. said:


> It's crazy...Have they forgotten who, arguably, was their most over guy of all time? Stone Cold gave no shits and that's what one of the main reasons he got over! He didn't constantly have to pander to the crowd to get over so why does every single face nowadays have to? :side: I get having some like that for the kids but not every face has to be like that
> 
> Punk wasn't a standard PG WWE face and he did alright I'd say. Dean at the moments doing alright, too, but hopefully they don't revert him back to the standard face the more they get behind him :argh:
> 
> 
> 
> It almost makes up for Cena winning most of the time :
> 
> Almost...


Vince McMahon is the problem. He's stuck in a certain mindset. He thinks what worked in the 80's is applicable in 2014. It's obvious in his Rocky IV obsession and how John Cena is booked. 


Both Stone Cold and CM Punk had to take action to get things done on their own terms. I don't think Reigns is the rock the boat type. If he were, he probably would have cut the cord by now. He's calling himself the Big Dog now but dude, you're still on a leash. The only time he's let loose is on house shows.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME

L-DOPA said:


> Where did I say that Reigns got a bad reaction? I even said in the Ambrose thread that he got a good reaction at MITB but clearly isn't as over as Rollins or Ambrose and hasn't been since the Shield broke up.



A lot of that can be attributed to the fact that Rollins and Ambrose are feuding with each other in an angle than fans actually care about. When story telling is done properly, you get reactions like what Ambrose got last night when he returned to the match to take down Seth.

All 3 Shield guys are equally over in my book. They just need to find a compelling angle to put Roman in so he can establish who he is as a wrestler and really give the fans some substance to connect with.

I have a feeling when all is said and done, all 3 Shield guys will be main eventers for the foreseeable future. All 3 bring something unique to the table, and all 3 are extremely talented. Ambrose, who was my least favorite for the first year or so after they debuted, has some how become my favorite now. I had no idea he was such a natural baby face, and his promos are such a delight and a real breath of fresh air.

Just remember folks, Rollins and Ambrose have been doing this for A LOT longer than Roman has. They were always going to be more ready for a singles run when the Shield broke up. All I'm preaching is patience with Roman, Rocky Maivia was no ring general in 1997 a year after he debuted on the main roster. But by 2000? Yea, all bets were off, and he was one of the best wrestlers in the company. I have a feeling by mid 2016 all you Reigns haters will be looking awfully foolish.

What Roman needs now is what Bray got at the Royal Rumble with Bryan, a breakthrough, universally praised, GREAT match. Before the Rumble, almost everyone liked Brays character but also almost everyone thought he was a bad worker. Amazing what a match with Danielson will do for someone's career. If Randy puts his working boots on and gives Roman a hell of a match at Battleground, MAYBE some of this hate will die down. I just don't have much faith that Randy will really put his all into this match. We will see though.


----------



## .christopher.

Empress said:


> Vince McMahon is the problem. He's stuck in a certain mindset. He thinks what worked in the 80's is applicable in 2014. It's obvious in his Rocky IV obsession and how John Cena is booked.
> 
> 
> Both Stone Cold and CM Punk had to take action to get things done on their own terms. I don't think Reigns is the rock the boat type. If he were, he probably would have cut the cord by now. He's calling himself the Big Dog now but dude, you're still on a leash. The only time he's let loose is on house shows.


They are stuck in the 80s, you're right, but why? You'd think after the success of the attitude era/ruthless agression era they'd know that the 80s way of booking things was a thing of the past. They just like taking the easy way out with the same cookie-cutter faces which are easy to write for because they're essentially kiddie characters
When Cena eventually overcomes Rusev I can just imagine him shouting after the match with all his hair out of place, because that's as bad as wrestlers look after matches now, shouting "NIIIIKIIII I DID IT" with that "you actually thought I was going to lose?" smile you'll just know he'll have 

The thing Austin and Punk had was circumstance, though. With WCW breathing down Vince's neck he had no choice to go that way and let Austin run wild. And with the amount of attention Punk's leaving storyline was getting after the pipebomb he had no choice again of letting Punk speak his mind. I don't see anything like that happening for Roman which means they'll keep him on that leash, feed him when he needs to be fed, and just restrict him into being a baby labrador instead of unleashing him for the wild, raging rottweiler he could potentially be :side:

I'm not saying it would work with Roman, but they could at least try it instead of this Cena2.0 shit they're stuffing down our throats


----------



## Wynter

The Rabid Wolverine said:


> A lot of that can be attributed to the fact that Rollins and Ambrose are feuding with each other in an angle than fans actually care about. When story telling is done properly, you get reactions like what Ambrose got last night when he returned to the match to take down Seth.
> 
> All 3 Shield guys are equally over in my book. *They just need to find a compelling angle to put Roman in so he can establish who he is as a wrestler and really give the fans some substance to connect with.*
> 
> I have a feeling when all is said and done, all 3 Shield guys will be main eventers for the foreseeable future. All 3 bring something unique to the table, and all 3 are extremely talented. Ambrose, who was my least favorite for the first year or so after they debuted, has some how become my favorite now. I had no idea he was such a natural baby face, and his promos are such a delight and a real breath of fresh air.
> 
> Just remember folks, Rollins and Ambrose have been doing this for A LOT longer than Roman has. They were always going to be more ready for a singles run when the Shield broke up. All I'm preaching is patience with Roman, Rocky Maivia was no ring general in 1997 a year after he debuted on the main roster. But by 2000? Yea, all bets were off, and he was one of the best wrestlers in the company. I have a feeling by mid 2016 all you Reigns haters will be looking awfully foolish.
> 
> What Roman needs now is what Bray got at the Royal Rumble with Bryan, a breakthrough, universally praised, GREAT match. Before the Rumble, almost everyone liked Brays character but also almost everyone thought he was a bad worker. Amazing what a match with Danielson will do for someone's career. If Randy puts his working boots on and gives Roman a hell of a match at Battleground, MAYBE some of this hate will die down. I just don't have much faith that Randy will really put his all into this match. We will see though.


God damn it WF! What do you mean I have to spread rep first before I can rep Rabid Wolverine?? :cuss: :lol

Nah really. I totally agree with this post, said my thoughts perfectly. And the bold part is such the truth :clap

Like I said, WWE is giving the fans no reason to emotionally invest in Roman and no storyline to really get into. All we see is potential guys Roman can feud with and him winning matches.

That's cool and all, made the audience/casuals pay attention. Now give them a reason to keep paying attention. The fans want to get behind the face, want to cheer them on as they go after the heel/bad guy.

They have to make Roman a little more human; give him a personality so his fans(who only watch Raw and don't know he actually is very charismatic and funny) can get to know the guy behind the bad ass.

And the fact they have yet to let him be in a role more natural, makes it that much harder for fans to connect.

Simple character and booking tweaks would mean the world for Roman.

Look at how much the crowd erupted for Rusev vs Roman. Two big bad ass mofos staring each other down, with the story of Roman repping Team USA, going up against this Anti-American Russian brute.

Simple story behind the showdown, but damn did the crowd get behind it.

And that's all Roman needs. A story to tell.


----------



## tbp82

reading through this thread last few pages I got a question. Wonder what the reaction would be if Reigns speared the little dude who sold out?


----------



## Wynter

Why is Cena taking Roman's place in this feud with Triple H?? :faint:

What the hell man. Keep Roman away from Cena fpalm

And why is Triple H giving Roman a chance at the titles in a fatal four way....


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why is Cena taking Roman's place in this feud with Triple H?? :faint:
> 
> What the hell man. Keep Roman away from Cena fpalm


The same reason why Cena took Bryan's place against Orton after he won the heavyweight title last year

He wants the rub off a rising star by "sticking up for them" :side:


----------



## Empress

This company needs writers that can do simple follow ups. Why would HHH put Roman in the title match when he tried to keep him out of the battle royal? :side:


----------



## Pip-Man

:done Somebody just shoot Cena...


----------



## Wynter

wth man. Why is Roman all over the damn place?? Now Triple H gives no fucks about him, it's all about Cena?

And he's teaming Roman up with him....wth is going on.

How are other fans supposed to connect with Roman in all this clustery fuckery?? :lol

fpalm

It should be all about Randy vs Roman. How the hell did WWE manage to fuck this up??? :no:


----------



## .christopher.

It makes perfect sense....

They don't want Reigns winning the title so they put him in the match to keep a close eye on him! Sure, they could've kept him out of the match but then they wouldn't know where he'd be during the match? This way they know as he'll be in the ring! Sure, he'll have a chance of winning it but at least they can keep an eye on him!



:floyd1


----------



## Wynter

Why can't they just give Roman a storyline to focus on? Is it really that hard to book him?? :lmao


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why can't they just give Roman a storyline to focus on? Is it really that hard to book him?? :lmao


This is the WWE, Wynter. They find it hard to book anyone other than Cena, remember :


----------



## Wynter

I just want the person booking Dean/Seth to come save Roman. Is it that too much to ask for 

Roman hasn't even made it really big yet, and they're already making asinine decisions with him :no:


----------



## Empress

They're going to keep dragging Randy and Reigns out until no one cares. All of this interaction between Roman and Cena feels like filler. They need to keep Cena busy until Lesnar makes his yearly appearance, but it's fucking everything up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pretty dumb thing to put Roman in the fatal four way. Wasn't Triple H trying to keep him out of the battle royal two weeks ago? That's just dumb writing.


----------



## kopitelewis

People are blame Reigns for this poor booking.

Fuck sake.


----------



## Wynter

Cena and Kane are like the ultimate WWE tools to unnecessarily enter into storylines. 

I thought the beef was between Steph and Cena? Why can't Trips just focus on Dean/Seth/Roman and call it a damn day???

sigh. Roman is directionless and it's stupid as hell. Yeah, let's start being stupid with his booking when he's finally getting over unk2


Yeah, being WWE's "golden boy" sure has it's perks :lol


----------



## A-C-P

Teaming Reigns again w/ "Good Guy" :cena3 - The Eater of Pushes

Careful with that WWE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

John Cena has finally stopped playing with Bray's carcass and decided to feed on Roman before he even got super over. 

You couldn't let us have Roman for at least a year, John??


----------



## Wynter

Swagger officially has a better storyline than Roman :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner

Créole Heat said:


> Pretty dumb thing to put Roman in the fatal four way. Wasn't Triple H trying to keep him out of the battle royal two weeks ago? That's just dumb writing.


exactly what i came in to write. i have no clue why they would put him in the match.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

We're supposed having The Authority vs Roman but Roman will get another title shot provided by The Authority 

Roman will be against The Authority because they give him another title shot? 

WWE what you're doing? :side:

This is not against Roman, but I do not understand this


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Swagger officially has a better storyline than Roman :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



:lmao

I'd even settle for Reigns fighting with an Uso and kick off a family feud rather than this random shit the WWE is doing with him. First they cut him out of The Shield breakup. And now they've already forgotten that the Authority is supposed to hate him. :side:


----------



## Wynter

I never thought I would have to beg WWE to give Roman a good storyline :lmao

And agree Sonia, the booking is beyond stupid and makes no sense. Yeah, let's give the guy who drugged your wife a title shot.

Ummm, yoo hoo! Roman called you out Hunter and Randy...you three don't like each other...remember???

:side:


----------



## The Bloodline

he gets another tag match tonight and another random title shot that means nothing cause its not his time yet. No feud, no positive direction. none that I can see. This is the kind of stuff that will kill his momentum smh


----------



## midnightmischief

I take it this is all happening on raw...

sigh - another RAW that is just going to leave us all confused and annoyed.

come on WWE sort your shit out ffs.


----------



## Empress

After all the epic shit that has gone down tonight, I'm not sure the Main event can deliver. I'm hoping but the longer Roman stays around Cena, the more frustration sets in. Rollins, Ambrose and even Swagger have defined feuds and he's in Cena's orbit for no good reason.


----------



## Bushmaster

Why did HHH give Reigns a title shot when weeks ago he didn't want Reigns or Ambrose in the ladder match. Is he not mad that his wife was drugged?


----------



## Empress

Sith Rollins said:


> Why did HHH give Reigns a title shot when weeks ago he didn't want Reigns or Ambrose in the ladder match. Is he not mad that his wife was drugged?


I don't think HHH even watches his own show. It would've made more sense if Seth were getting all these chances at the belt. 

The crowd seems excited for Roman tonight.


----------



## Wynter

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Empress

Holy shit! The WWE just surprised me. That was actually good!!! That was awesome.


----------



## Smoogle

going to give major credit to the WWE what they are doing with ALL THE SHIELD guys is fantastic.


----------



## Wynter

Okay, WWE got me. Holy fuck :mark:

Roman even worked most of the match :banderas

HE HAS A FEUD TO FOCUS ON :cheer!!!!!


"This is awesome." :banderas :lenny

Awesome Raw by the way


----------



## LigerJ81

So what was you saying about Authority/Reigns thing being forgotten? :HHH2


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay, WWE got me. Holy fuck :mark:
> 
> Roman even worked most of the match :banderas
> 
> HE HAS A FEUD TO FOCUS ON :cheer!!!!!



:bow:bow:bow

I know! I was so happy that they let Roman work the majority of the match! Maybe HHH has been reading this thread and Cena was just a temporary distraction.


----------



## LigerJ81

People gotta be Patience with this, let Triple H work man


----------



## Pip-Man

Reigns! :mark: You just can't hold the GOAT down :bow


----------



## SubZero3:16

See no need to panic, it was the plan all along to set up Roman vs Trips :banderas

And yes crowd, this is awesome! :mark: :mark:

Speaking of which Y2J!!! :banderas :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

LigerJ81 said:


> So what was you saying about Authority/Reigns thing being forgotten? :HHH2


You think he's gonna explain why he added Reigns to the title match next week?


----------



## Wynter

:side: Listen, I'm always overly optimistic...can a girl fear for her favorite for a bit...:side:





Shut up, I was wrong...leave me alone :cuss:

:lol

AND BYE ZERO! No one cares you were right :lol


----------



## Empress

I'm happy to admit that I was wrong. I'm breathing a sigh of relief right now. There seems to be a method to HHH's madness. I'll just ignore WWE logic and go with what I just saw. I fucking felt that shit!


----------



## D3athstr0ke

Reigns worked majority of the match, a bit surprising to me but not at all to the WWE since that's gonna be their "guy".


----------



## LigerJ81

Sith Rollins said:


> You think he's gonna explain why he added Reigns to the title match next week?


Don't know but they kinda saved their asses for now. I'm hoping he explains it in the Cole Interview or before next week


----------



## Wynter

No one's heart is lighter than mine right now :lmao

WWE proved me wrong and I'm basking in my wrongness 

Ugh, that's what I'm talking about. Beat Orton's ass backstage and then came for Kane before staring down Triple H :banderas


Oh and :jericho 

:lenny


----------



## LigerJ81

This RAW, The Ending, The Freaking Staredown


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> No one's heart is lighter than mine right now :lmao
> 
> WWE proved me wrong and I'm basking in my wrongness
> 
> Ugh, that's what I'm talking about. Beat Orton's ass backstage and then came for Kane before staring down Triple H :banderas
> 
> 
> Oh and :jericho
> 
> :lenny


Usually they let Cena do the save, but aside from Kane beating his ass for 5 minutes, tonight was a showcase for Roman. He fought longer in the match and was the hero at the end. :drake2


----------



## CookiePuss

Sith Rollins said:


> Why did HHH give Reigns a title shot when weeks ago he didn't want Reigns or Ambrose in the ladder match. Is he not mad that his wife was drugged?


Because Triple H does what's best for business. He may hate the guy, but he knows it's a big match up (kayfabe wise), so why not make some money.


----------



## Bushmaster

cookiepuss said:


> Because Triple H does what's best for business. He may hate the guy, but he knows it's a big match up (kayfabe wise), so why not make some money.


I guess good reason, but why was he against Dean and Roman being in the title match for the Ladder match then?


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: Listen, I'm always overly optimistic...can a girl fear for her favorite for a bit...:side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, I was wrong...leave me alone :cuss:
> 
> :lol
> 
> AND BYE ZERO! No one cares you were right :lol


Just had to make sure everyone saw that :cool2


----------



## CookiePuss

:banderas

That staredown between Reigns and Trips had me like :mark: :mark: :mark: 

I love how they are finally tying in Ambrose and Rollins with Reigns feud. 

I can't wait for that inevitable Reigns vs Triple H match. This is gonna be amazing.


----------



## LigerJ81

Sith Rollins said:


> I guess good reason, but why was he against Dean and Roman being in the title match for the Ladder match then?


At this point WWE don't even know. I just want them to continue going forward from tonight's show


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Fuck outta here, Zero :cuss:


----------



## CookiePuss

Sith Rollins said:


> I guess good reason, but why was he against Dean and Roman being in the title match for the Ladder match then?


Because The Shield was feuding with Evolution before they disbanded? He wanted to stack the odds against them, but they overcame and they got into their respective ladder matches.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Fuck outta here, Zero :cuss:












Love you too! :lol 

I just love being right. I told you to calm your ass that they're doing this to set up Roman vs Trips. But anyhoo my boo Jericho is back, I ain't got time for you hoes anymore, bye!


----------



## Wynter

No one can take this Raw from me :lmao

Roman looked bad ass and worked a damn match.










And the crowd was into it and him. :cheer Storyline for Roman :cheer lol

OKAY ZERO BYE!!


----------



## LigerJ81

SubZero3:16 said:


> Love you too! :lol
> 
> I just love being right. I told you to calm your ass that they're doing this to set up Roman vs Trips. But anyhoo my boo Jericho is back, I ain't got time for you hoes anymore, bye!


You dumping us for Jericho


----------



## .christopher.

cookiepuss said:


> Because Triple H does what's best for business. He may hate the guy, but he knows it's a big match up (kayfabe wise), so why not make some money.


That would make sense if we hadn't just gone through the whole keeping Bryan out of the title picture despite being the most popular guy on the roster thing like Roman is now...

Hoping for Roman to step up his game now. It's one thing selling in a tag match for a few minutes, it's another working a singles main event match at one of WWEs biggest PPVs. I'll keep the faith that he'll improve, though, like the fool I am seeing as he's their golden boy and we're pretty much stuck with him regardless :


----------



## Belladonna29

Everytime they put Roman in the ring with Cena, internally I'm like 'C'mon Roman, just punch that cornball right in the face; you'll still get cheered aftewards!', but of course he can't do that. Wishful thinking though :lmao
So I guess the stare down means HHH vs Reigns is surely on for SummerSlam, right?


----------



## Romangirl252

The main event was awesome and Roman was awesome...can't wait for the match at battleground


----------



## Wynter

Maybe the Night of Champions rumors has some merits??

Randy vs Roman at Summerstlam then Triple vs Roman at NoC?


I marked out harder about Raw than at the PPV :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

I'm so glad there no Kane/Reigns match at a PPV(well the Fatal 4 way but still) :lel


----------



## Wynter

Gotta give it up to WWE, fucking sold it last night

Swagger vs Rusev feat Zeb vs Lana

Paige vs AJ

Seth vs Dean

Roman vs Randy/Triple H/Kane(god damn lol)

Bray vs muthafucking Y2J :mark:


I'm a happy as pie right now :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

LigerJ81 said:


> You dumping us for Jericho


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm sorry I've been neglecting the Reigns thread. I was too busy marking out for AJ :mark:

What are you guys talking about in here?*


----------



## Wynter

Roman of course :lol Did you not watch Raw?? lol


Oh and :banderas at AJ snatching her belt back from Paige :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81

I can't wait to see the AJ/Paige feud get serious.


----------



## Wynter

AJ came out with a six pack and said "fuck your pregnancy rumors" :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman of course :lol Did you not watch Raw?? lol


*
That Spear on Kane :banderas*


----------



## Empress

Coming through the entrance is cool, but I hope that Roman will begin to phase that out. I want him to be "Roman Reigns", not looking like the last Shield member.


----------



## LigerJ81

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## LigerJ81

The Spear to Kane then the Staredown
Reigns was like I just Spear your B****, What now? :reigns


----------



## The Bloodline

okay I was clearly upset earlier but I'm very satisfied after the main event.

All of these positives

Story telling during the tag match with all the signs of Orton/Reigns(which has been missing for weeks):yum:

Reigns not being set up only for the hot tag, he was the one who got to stay in the ring :

The pop he got when just tagging in for the first time(not as a hot tag) :cheer

The kicking Ortons ass all the way back stage :dance

Dean and Roman sort of working together but still not working together. It was nice they were apart of the same segment even if they refuse to be on screen at thee same time:agree:

The spear to kane :faint:

Followed by the stare down with Triple H :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: "This is Awesome" chants:mark::mark::mark::mark: I wasnt really looking forward to this feud but im sold now.

It turned into a great night for him after all, and a solid raw as well. Does anyone else love Reigns punches/uppercuts?


----------



## Wynter

Roman did a little turnbuckle 10 count punch there. Great way to get the crowd interactive with him.

His war cry was extra awesome tonight because I was so hyped :lol

Really solid showing for him.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Those "This is Awesome" chants during the Roman/HHH staredown! :banderas


----------



## tbp82

The crowd was with Roman vs. Triple H last night. Loved the "this is awsome" chant for the staredown. The thing I take away from this is the crowd hype for Roman's matchups we've seen it with Roman and Titus Roman and Rusev and now Roman and Triple H. The crowds are imvested in seeing Roman do battle.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson

They should change Reigns Music Again....

Same tune, but start it With:
Romeo
Ecco
India
Golf
November
Sierra
"Reigns"


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Reigns was about to get heat from me for saving that fuckboi Cena but then I realized that it was to setup the stare down with HHH then I calmed down

Side note: i made audible marking sounds for AJ and Y2Js returns... Best Raw Ever


----------



## DOPA

That Roman/HHH staredown was pretty awesome. Crowd were very much into it. We'll see how this thing develops and how Roman does up to SS/NOC.


----------



## Darkness is here

Has somebody seen the hate reigns is getting after the staredown?
Hey! Marks, you know what!
MY BOY IS OVER WITH EVERYONE AND YOU SHOULD #DEALWITHIT.



Ccoffey89 said:


> Those "This is Awesome" chants during the Roman/HHH staredown! :banderas


#DEALWITHIT.


----------



## midnightmischief

Lol. I wasn't going to bother watching raw tomorrow based on the earlier comments hahaha. Now, after reading the follow up posts - I can't wait!!! Only bummer is, my manager has called a staff meeting after work so I am going to have to wait even longer. Aaaaaggggghhhhhh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I still do not understand why we will have Triple H vs Roman

We'll get this because:

Roman will have another opportunity for title:side:

Roman spears Kane:side:


It's the only thing I want to understand


----------



## Nicole Queen

Stonewall Jackson said:


> They should change Reigns Music Again....
> 
> Same tune, but start it With:
> Romeo
> Ecco
> India
> Golf
> November
> Sierra
> "Reigns"


:lmao :lmao 

WWE once again proving my theory they'll build his singles matches like big deal since thus far in "singles" competition he's been in tag matches, MITB and now Fatal Four Way :side:

But if I see another "Reigns breaks out of finisher" I'm gonna be pissed :side: And for HHH/Reigns? Already saw him spear Trips like three times, moving on even more disinterested.


----------



## Wynter

We've seen Dean eat how many curb stomps now??? 
What does Roman spearing Trips before have to do with anything :lol

People shat on him for being the hot tag guy. He finally works a tag match for most of it....still can't win lol

Triple H vs Roman seeds were planted the Raw after Seth's turn. It just only became obvious last night.

Putting Roman in the Four Way was dumb as all fuck, unless Triple just wants to fuck over Roman just because he can lol made no sense.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> We've seen Dean eat how many curb stomps now???
> What does Roman spearing Trips before have to do with anything :lol
> 
> People shat on him for being the hot tag guy. He finally works a tag match for most of it....still can't win lol


At least Dean/Seth is well build-up :cool2

And for singles competitor continuous tag matches, even if he works part of them fpalm It's not going to make people stop thinking of him as just hot tag guy


----------



## Wynter

Ahhh great comeback unk2

They just now really started Roman's storyline with Randy and Triple H so......

What are you talking about Nicole :cuss:



It's a step in the right direction. They made Roman work most of the match. Weren't one of the heavier complaints was Roman's tag partners doing all the work??

This time he did the work and got beat on too, what's the problem :draper2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nicole Queen said:


> At least Dean/Seth is well build-up :cool2


Tripe H vs Roman so far is not making any sense :side:

But let enjoy Seth vs Dean :cheer


----------



## Interceptor88

I'm starting to believe Kane's new gimmick is "eating Roman Reigns' spears". Man, how many times has Kane been speared by Reigns?


----------



## Darkness is here

They have JUST started building hhh/reigns, give it time and it will be EPIC :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Seth's focused hatred on Dean doesn't making any sense considering he came for and betrayed both him and Roman at the beginning.But we're rolling with it :lol

Imma assume WWE will pull something out their asses :lol Probably just setting up Roman to get screwed over by Trips when he's close to winning or some BS.

EDIT: Dude, Kane is such a glorified jobber now. It's quite sad and admirable the way he puts over talents.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

They changed Roman vest


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ahhh great comeback unk2
> 
> They just now really started Roman's storyline with Randy and Triple H so......
> 
> What are you talking about Nicole :cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a step in the right direction. They made Roman work most of the match. Weren't one of the heavier complaints was Roman's tag partners doing all the work??
> 
> This time he did the work and got beat on too, what's the problem :draper2


Better comeback next time unk2

They just started it and it already makes no sense why they just put Roman in the Fatal Four Way fpalm Hoping for some explanation but not holding my breath :side:

No problem with Roman getting beaten up :cool2 :dance but this continuous putting him in tag matches is even less interesting than seeing him wrestle againt Bray 

Eh, haters gonna hate :cool2 :cool2



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth's focused hatred on Dean doesn't making any sense considering he came for and betrayed both him and Roman at the beginning.But we're rolling with it :lol


And it makes no sense why Roman puts no attention to that, but we're rolling with it 

And people are hyped for it regardless, so with or without Roman (without ) this feud still blows everything out off the park :cool2


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> They changed Roman vest


Gah, do you see those Jeff Hardy pants he's wearing though? :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ahhh great comeback unk2
> 
> They just now really started Roman's storyline with Randy and Triple H so......
> 
> What are you talking about Nicole :cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a step in the right direction. They made Roman work most of the match. Weren't one of the heavier complaints was Roman's tag partners doing all the work??
> 
> This time he did the work and got beat on too, what's the problem :draper2


The problem is Roman stay slaying bitches and the crowd loves it and they just can't deal. :dance:dance So they come up with stupid things like " hot tag" and " he's being put over" like if Dean and Seth aren't but it's okay when it's them but when Roman does it, WWE is protecting him  They can't dispute the facts so now they stay making shit up. So sad. #staypressed #datromanreignaintgonnaletup #umad


----------



## Wynter

I need to go watch Raw and bask in everything that is Roman and glorious again. 

Nicole over here fucking up my vibe and shit :side:

:lol 

THIS IS AWESOME!!

Yeah, I saw that pressed ass thread in General Discussion. Like, Roman was the only one they chanted that to last night?

But yall only mad at the one chanted at Roman and Trips though :shaq


----------



## Cmpunk91

Reigns vs hhh at summerslam is gonna be epic.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Gah, do you see those Jeff Hardy pants he's wearing though? :lmao


He looked better in the other pants


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nicole over here fucking up my vibe and shit :side:











:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I need to go watch Raw and bask in everything that is Roman and glorious again.
> 
> Nicole over here fucking up my vibe and shit :side:
> 
> :lol
> 
> THIS IS AWESOME!!
> 
> Yeah, I saw that pressed ass thread in General Discussion. Like, Roman was the only one they chanted that to last night?
> 
> But yall only mad at the one chanted at Roman and Trips though :shaq


As Dean said, Roman is a beacon of light. They can't help but to notice his ass whether they want to or not and they stay bashing him for it :lol They want to ignore him but they just can't and they get so mad at him for it :lol Dean gets a super pop at an orchestrated run in when Seth's about to cash and no one says anything about the WWE putting him over or how it was set up for a pop but Reigns gets a staredown with Trips and suddenly panties all up in a bunch :lmao :lmao










Girl, you know how it is, the Reigns thread can't be too positive before someone has to come in and try to stir things up.


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao












LolRomanSlays Then NowForever


Nope :ambrose


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> The problem is Roman stay slaying bitches and the crowd loves it and they just can't deal. :dance:dance So they come up with stupid things like " hot tag" and " he's being put over" like if Dean and Seth aren't but it's okay when it's them but when Roman does it, WWE is protecting him  They can't dispute the facts so now they stay making shit up. So sad. #staypressed #datromanreignaintgonnaletup #umad


Compare how Roman is being treated with any other superstar and not notice that WWE is favoring Roman in all respects is as annoying as people who hate roman for no apparent reason

What WWE needs to do more to make certain Roman fans admit that WWE is now favoring Roman more than another superstar (even John Cena)? :side:

Only lack WWE take the title from John Cena and offer to Roman


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> LolRomanSlays Then NowForever
> 
> 
> Nope :ambrose


LOLREIGNSWINS THENNOWFOREVER :lmao

Eh, GOATbrose is still ∞x 8*D








:cool2:cool2:cool2


----------



## Wynter

Girl, that's what I meant with lolRomanSlays, keep up bitch :cool2

And who's disputing the GOATness of that sexy muthafucka :ambrose3 #AmbroseRulez *T*HEN*N*OW*F*OREVER :


Anywho, Roman stares his opponents down like preys, and it's everything! :dance

Never took his eyes off Trips :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> And who's disputing the GOATness of that sexy muthafucka :ambrose3 #AmbroseRulez *T*HEN*N*OW*F*OREVER :


Well, at least we agree on that :cool2

And because of it I will leave the thread for now so I don't fuck up your *M*ake *I*t *R*eign vibe :cool2


----------



## Wynter

Hmmm, my Rival Buddy showing mercy...:homer2.....:side:...I'm skeptical


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Why is Roman in the fatal four way? 

Someone explain to me


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hmmm, my Rival Buddy showing mercy...:homer2.....:side:...I'm skeptical


Don't worry Reings hoe  - I'LL BE BACK WITH VENGEANCE!!! :cuss:

But too much Reigns and not enough GOATbrose is bad for my health 



SóniaPortugal said:


> Why is Roman in the fatal four way?
> 
> Someone explain to me


I'd love to know that too :genius


----------



## Wynter

WWE fuckery I'm assuming :lol

Or Triple H has something up his sleeves; he's stacking the odds against Cenaside while also setting up for Triple H to screw Roman over. He'll probably be close to winning and then Triple H is like "Nope." :lol


Other than that...girl, I got nothing. That confused that hell out of me.

Or WWE gave no shit for kayfabe and wanted top stars in the match *shrugs* Though...why not Seth?? lol idk


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE fuckery I'm assuming :lol
> 
> Or Triple H has something up his sleeves; he's stacking the odds against Cenaside while also setting up for Triple H to screw Roman over. He'll probably be close to winning and then Triple H is like "Nope." :lol
> 
> 
> Other than that...girl, I got nothing. That confused that hell out of me.
> 
> Or WWE gave no shit for kayfabe and wanted top stars in the match *shrugs* Though...why not Seth?? lol idk


I thought about Seth too but (aside from him having the briefcase) too much Authority guys (Randy/Seth, Kane is out of the count) will end up fighting for the titles, which wouldn't be Trips' immediate plan I presume.

The only thing I can think of is Orton wanting to maybe pin Reigns and win the title this way (+ to beat him up) and I though that Seth may have hand in that but since he's in no way affiliated with Roman's push-- pardon, storyline :cool2, that's the only reason I can think of. Or maybe just humiliate both Cena and Reigns who are thorns in Trips' side :shrug


----------



## Wynter

Could have been possible, if I didn't think Cena is dropping the titles to Lesnar. So he's overcoming the odds again this PPV.

Though, I can this as a way for Triple H/Randy to get the upper hand on Roman in some way. Triple H can screw Roman out of the titles and he and/or Randy can beat him down after the match? Something has to happen to further this storyline.

They gotta make Roman sympathetic somehow too; more human. I think WWE has made him stand tall at the end enough times lately. The boy can afford to lay his pretty ass on his back for one show :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> They gotta make Roman sympathetic somehow too; more human. I think WWE has made him stand tall at the end enough times lately. The boy can afford to *lay his pretty ass on his back* for one show :lol


Bet you would like that :cool2


----------



## Wynter

:no: Nicole turning a serious conversation into something dirty.

Well, I never! :cuss:





:side:


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> :no: Nicole turning a serious conversation into something dirty.
> 
> Well, I never! :cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Come on, you practically wrote it yourself :lol

But yes, no need for fangirling over Reigns :side: My heart would not be able to handle it, especially if the fanboys get involved :side::side:

This whole teasing the crowd with the titles and spears and staredowns is pumping the audiences but in long-term would backfire; people want some underdog-ish characters dammit :cuss: not Superhumans :cuss:


----------



## Wynter

Which is why they need to screw Roman over at the PPV and then have Triple H and Randy put their foots in his ass :lol

They can pull a Roman vs Wyatts at EC. He tries valiantly to fight back, but alas, he gets dat ass kicked :lol


----------



## prodandimitrow

Nicole Queen said:


> This whole teasing the crowd with the titles and spears and staredowns is pumping the audiences but in long-term would backfire; people want some underdog-ish characters dammit :cuss: not Superhumans :cuss:


It still depends on how he is booked, Ryback managed to get over with the crowd while doing 1v2/3 matches versus random guys they picked from the street, so there is aways a place for that superhuman face that is not named John Cena.


----------



## Nicole Queen

prodandimitrow said:


> It still depends on how he is booked, Ryback managed to get over with the crowd while doing 1v2/3 matches versus random guys they picked from the street, so there is aways a place for that superhuman face that is not named John Cena.


Yes, Ryback got over but if the talk of Reigns as face of the company is true, then no, this is not the way he'll get over long-term.



naitchbk said:


> But Reigns? He's just wearing the Shield gear, coming out to the Shield music and doing the Shield entrance. *He's got to evolve or he will perish.*


:cool2


----------



## Wynter

I truly don't want Roman as Face of company. One of the top guys? Yes. THE Top Guy? No.

The amount of cookie cutter that is Cena, makes my stomach cramp at the thought of Roman becoming that :lmao

You truly have to please the kids and parents in that position, become ridiculously goofy and pander to the crowd.

It's...it's real ugly :lol

Just picturing Roman being all smiley and dorky


----------



## The Bloodline

Anyone caught the cute little girl that ran out to touch Roman during his entrance. She was so happy.


























Such a good moment, look at the Yes! chants behind them. :mark::mark::mark:

Hopefully it can only go up for him here. I see people tried to downplay their reaction from the audience. Sometimes Roman just cant get credit around here. He wasnt the usual hot tag guy, he worked the match. Mostly getting destroyed through it. I was happy for him last night. Still dont like that hes thrown in the fatal 4 way cause i was looking forward to his first ppv singles match against Randy but this should be ok too. They are beginning to make it more personal between the 2 finally. With the 3 other guys in the match, the crowd will probably back him during the match. I hope he gets some great moments during it. Also on a sidenote they are determined to keep Reigns off screen from Dean and Seth, As soon as he went backstage with Orton I knew Seth and Dean were gonna come out, and as soon as they were done Roman returned. Well Theyre all feud with the same people technically, ive just never seen it done like this.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> I truly don't want Roman as Face of company. One of the top guys? Yes. THE Top Guy? No.
> 
> The amount of cookie cutter that is Cena, makes my stomach cramp at the thought of Roman becoming that :lmao
> 
> You truly have to please the kids and parents in that position, become ridiculously goofy and pander to the crowd.
> 
> It's...it's real ugly :lol
> 
> Just picturing Roman being all smiley and dorky


I think I have bad news for you
That is what will happen

WWE already found one Anti-Hero in Ambrose
They have to have a Hero to balance


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think I have bad news for you













SóniaPortugal said:


> That is what will happen
> 
> WWE already found one Anti-Hero in Ambrose
> They have to have a Hero to balance


I wouldn't mind Seth as the Hero (but not Cena-esque) while Roman will maybe be one of the top guys, but the Seth/Dean feud just writes itself into the next decade. Have Roman feud with someone else I don't like or care and I'm fine :lol :cool2


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think I have bad news for you
> That is what will happen
> 
> WWE already found one Anti-Hero in Ambrose
> They have to have a Hero to balance


It won't work with Roman. It's going to be as bad as him acting super bad ass on the mic. One extreme to another would be awful.

He's not meant to be in that role. Someone else will better fit the Cena niche, don't know who, but it's not Roman.

WWE will be hard pressed to find the second coming of a John Cena. Say what you want about him, but that dude is a freak of nature who set very high standards on what it means to be Face of the Company. 

Roman's role will be a guy who is part of another group talents who are all carrying the company on their backs. Not just one guy, a collective effort.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> It won't work with Roman. It's going to be as bad as him acting super bad ass on the mic. One extreme to another would be awful.
> 
> He's not meant to be in that role. Someone else will better fit the Cena niche, don't know who, but it's not Roman.
> 
> WWE will be hard pressed to find the second coming of a John Cena. Say what you want about him, but that dude is a freak of nature who set very high standards on what it means to be Face of the Company.
> 
> Roman's role will be a guy who is part of another group talents who are all carrying the company on their backs. Not just one guy, a collective effort.


I know that WWE will not find another Cena, but they will try with Roman

How did Roman went into the MITB match?

Due to a stupid vomiting joke

How did Ambrose went into the MITB match? 

Threatening to screw the PPV

What do you think it means?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nicole Queen said:


>


I have to find a gif like these 
It is very useful


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


> I know that WWE will not find another Cena, but they will try with Roman
> 
> How did Roman went into the MITB match?
> 
> Due to a stupid vomiting joke
> 
> How did Ambrose went into the MITB match?
> 
> Threatening to screw the PPV
> 
> What do you think it means?


LOLSONIASLAYS

The way they got Reigns into MITB was just truly :side: but hey Vince loves those kind of things! :cheer

But they definitely went the right way with Ambrose to even more sell the fucking feud :mark:

Let's not be delusional - they'll get Reigns to be Samoan Cena as close as they can : At least people shouldn't bitch about him no-selling head injuries :lol


----------



## Wynter

That's because WWE doesn't even care to try to make Roman getting in matches make sense. They want him in a big match, will do it stupidly with no sense, but he's in there damn it! :lmao

They know damn well Trips putting Roman in that Fatal Four way made no damn sense. But, they will pull something out their asses to justify it lol

That vomiting thing? Rite of Passage in WWE. Just like having to feud with Kane. If you can survive a shitty feud with him, you're golden! lol

Oh and, Tumblr and google images are your friends Sonia. Get all the gifs from there (Y)


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


> I have to find a gif like these
> It is very useful


Try giphy.com and Google and Tumblr :


----------



## The Bloodline

To me Bryan has been way more of the next Cena than Roman. Daniel has the likability that Cena no longer has though. Had he not had gotten injured i could see him filling in the role as the smiley champion more that doesnt lose(champs shouldnt be losing anyway). Even on the preshow with the Bo-ner skit that went over with the crowd cause Daniel is so damn loveable but easily saw Cena having that kind of segment too. So far they have steered away from Roman as that guy. Hes only showed a smiley looser side with his shield boys, off air. I think he'll be fine, people make too much of a big deal about being the face of the company. The goal is to have many legit top guys like during the attitude era. There were several go to main eventers back then. I dont see why that cant or wont be the case moving forward.


----------



## Wynter

Seriously though, why is WWE so adamant at keeping Seth, Dean and Roman apart as if these bitches aren't essentially in the same storyline and didn't used to be a group :lol

Or at least have Dean and Roman interaction. Just a brief backstage segment with Dean saying he could easily handle Seth while Roman can take down Triple H and his precious Orton, would have sufficed.

They went out of their way last night to make sure those 3 didn't cross paths :lmao


EDIT: yeah, that's why I said Roman will serve a role where he's apart of a collective effort. Where guys like him Dean, Seth, etc are top guys and making the product better together.


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> Anyone caught the cute little girl that ran out to touch Roman during his entrance. She was so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good moment, look at the Yes! chants behind them. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Hopefully it can only go up for him here. I see people tried to downplay their reaction from the audience. Sometimes Roman just cant get credit around here. He wasnt the usual hot tag guy, he worked the match. Mostly getting destroyed through it. I was happy for him last night. Still dont like that hes thrown in the fatal 4 way cause i was looking forward to his first ppv singles match against Randy but this should be ok too. They are beginning to make it more personal between the 2 finally. With the 3 other guys in the match, the crowd will probably back him during the match. I hope he gets some great moments during it. Also on a sidenote they are determined to keep Reigns off screen from Dean and Seth, As soon as he went backstage with Orton I knew Seth and Dean were gonna come out, and as soon as they were done Roman returned. Well Theyre all feud with the same people technically, ive just never seen it done like this.


Roman could channel HBK in his prime and put on a one hour iron match and his haters would still find a reason to nitpick. He won't ever get credit for anything from most in the IWC crowd. Hate him but the WWE universe is getting behind him. He deserves his shine as much as the next wrestler.

I'm glad they're finally developing the feud between him and HHH. The reaction last night showed that the fans are behind it as well. 

Five years down the line, I hope he is cemented as the face of the company. He doesn't need to be a clone of Cena to carry the torch. 

Awww at the little girl. Folks like him and last night felt damn good. The main event was about him with Cena playing a secondary role.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ravensflock88 said:


> To me Bryan has been way more of the next Cena than Roman. Daniel has the likability that Cena no longer has though. Had he not had gotten injured i could see him filling in the role as the smiley champion more that doesnt lose(champs shouldnt be losing anyway). Even on the preshow with the Bo-ner skit that went over with the crowd cause Daniel is so damn loveable but easily saw Cena having that kind of segment too. So far they have steered away from Roman as that guy. Hes only showed a smiley looser side with his shield boys, off air. I think he'll be fine, people make too much of a big deal about being the face of the company. The goal is to have many legit top guys like during the attitude era. There were several go to main eventers back then. I dont see why that cant or wont be the case moving forward.


I don't see the multiple main eventers happening, even when Trips takes over. I'd love it if you have like half a dozen guys that are seen as faces of the company, but the direction nowadays is such that they'll have just this one guy promoting the hell out of the company like Cena. 

They won't see someone like Ambrose or Wyatt (or even Bryan I guess) as guy who despite being fan favorite, made out of wrestling and so on being a guy who they can put on some talk show to promote the hell out of them and make them money. 

I'm really hoping for that change when there's more than one guy on top but for now (especially with the title unification fpalm) I don't see them changing their ways in this regard :shrug


----------



## tbp82

I'm not as in favor of the multiple stats theory as some here. If you don't have a standout (hero or villian) then everyone's the same thus devaluling the star power. I think you need that Lebron James, Tiger Woods, Floyd Mayweather, Dale Earnhart Jr.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> I'm not as in favor of the multiple stats theory as some here. If you don't have a standout (hero or villian) then everyone's the same thus devaluling the star power. I think you need that Lebron James, Tiger Woods, Floyd Mayweather, Dale Earnhart Jr.


So you want that WWE continues the same?

I do not, I want there to be more than a star

I'll give the example of football: 

Messi vs Ronaldo

Neymar vs James (I hope)

These "rivalries" to be the best player makes footbal more interesting :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

I like Roman but god damn his in ring stuff is tough to defend
Like he has done 3 moves in the last 2 matches he has been
2 of those moves are also done by the Usos:ti

At least his spear is sexy as fuck 
:banderas

The only way I can see them fix the 4way plot hole is by having HHH try to bribe his ass on the go home show to help orton and kane.
During the start of the match he teases he is gonna help them but superman punches orton to a huge pop
10min into the match they do another Cena/Reign staredown to another huge pop and Cena sucks chants
See not that hard


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well should have just made it a triple threat. I understand not putting Rollins in, since he is their Plan B.

Trips should have booked a triple threat with Cena, Orton and Kane, where Kane basically works to hand Orton the victory. Only Reigns would find some way to get himself into the match. A better way than slipping pills in Steph's coffee of course.


----------



## Griselda

So I'm sorry if this has been brought up before but this is a big ass thread. I've been thinking about his theme, anyone else think it would be cool if they put something like his roar at the beginning of it? Might give it more of a pop factor.


----------



## .christopher.

SóniaPortugal said:


> So you want that WWE continues the same?
> 
> I do not, I want there to be more than a star
> 
> I'll give the example of football:
> 
> Messi vs Ronaldo
> 
> Neymar vs James (I hope)
> 
> These "rivalries" to be the best player makes footbal more interesting :mark:


I agree but we can't go without mentioning the legendary Tom Cleverley vs Jack Wilshere rivalry! :
And "James"? You mean Januzaj, right? 

You don't even need to use football as an example, to be honest; you can use wrestling itself:
Stone Cold vs The Rock
Having that rivalry made the product so much better and was one of the reasons many consider that to be the greatest era in WWEs history



H.I.M. said:


> So I'm sorry if this has been brought up before but this is a big ass thread. I've been thinking about his theme, anyone else think it would be cool if they put something like his roar at the beginning of it? Might give it more of a pop factor.


I'm not sure I'd like that but I do think it'd pump the audience up for his arrival. A bit like when the glass shattered at the beginning of Austin's theme or the whole "can you smell what The Rock is cookin'?" at the beginning of Rocky's


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ppl are bashing the kayfabe reason for Roman being in the F4way without considering maybe the reason will be revealed later. Maybe the idea is that Roman is a threat to Cena especially since Roman has a target on Cena and that if Kane and Orton can't get the job done then Roman and Cena will beat the hell out of each other and then Seth can come out and pick the bones. 

Who better to put in that 4th slot to make the match seem fair? Bigger question would be why is the authority trying to make fair matches? Why not just make it Authority vs Cena? Why did Daniel Bryan get a fair count by a crooked ref at WM30? Why do people analyze these things harder when Roman is involved? Who knows?


----------



## Ccoffey89

For the Roman fans Interview on goodday newyork. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0701/577636/roman-reigns-talks-not-winning-wwe-title-at-mitb/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wrestlinginc_news+%28WrestlingInc.com+Pro+Wrestling+News%29


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> For the Roman fans Interview on goodday newyork. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0701/577636/roman-reigns-talks-not-winning-wwe-title-at-mitb/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wrestlinginc_news+%28WrestlingInc.com+Pro+Wrestling+News%29


Thanks for posting. I like his interviews. He seems very carefree in them.


----------



## Romangirl252

That was a great interview


----------



## #Mark

The four way is dumb but I'm expecting HHH to finally screw Reigns out of the title. From there you start the build for HHH/Reigns. They've handled everything perfectly with Reigns but I can't help but feel that putting him in two title matches that he isn't going to win is a bad idea. Reigns going for the title should be something special. They're sort of devaluing his chase by having him lose two title matches in a row.


----------



## southrnbygrace

Here's another interview

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oaJNV26LB0


----------



## Empress

southrnbygrace said:


> Here's another interview
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oaJNV26LB0


He looks good but the audio is messing up for me. I'm not sure if anyone else is having the same problem. There's loud music in the background.


----------



## Empress

#Mark said:


> The four way is dumb but I'm expecting HHH to finally screw Reigns out of the title. From there you start the build for HHH/Reigns. They've handled everything perfectly with Reigns but I can't help but feel that putting him in two title matches that he isn't going to win is a bad idea. Reigns going for the title should be something special. They're sort of devaluing his chase by having him lose two title matches in a row.


Even though he's in the title scene, he seems more ornamental than functional at the present moment. Reigns is just there to tease that he might be champion but that's not where the WWE is at the moment. When he gets a one on one title match, I'll feel differently. 

After RAW, I'm more than ready for Reigns and HHH with Randy as a diversion. Although, I think Randy is going to turn on the authority.


----------



## kopitelewis

Reigns going after the title now is a stupid mistake. Looks like WWE haven't learned anything from Ryback.

Remember how over he was when he was undefeated before facing Punk for the title?


----------



## LigerJ81

He gonna get screwed over by Triple H in the Fatal 4 way, I though they made it pretty obvious last night. WWE being WWE when it comes to the creative Team but They'll explain their reasons eventually.

I'll check out those interviews later


----------



## The Bloodline

H.I.M. said:


> So I'm sorry if this has been brought up before but this is a big ass thread. I've been thinking about his theme, anyone else think it would be cool if they put something like his roar at the beginning of it? Might give it more of a pop factor.


I definitly think he needs a different start to the song. It's not very pop worthy. I never liked it once the shield turned face, it lacked something that gets the crowd excited when the beat initially hits. Nice beat but it could use a remix for sure. For example when rocks went from the mellow "do you smell what the rock is cookin" opening line for his theme to the "If ya SMELLLLLLLL what the rock is cookin" start, that song fit more for the big face pop to me.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> Even though he's in the title scene, he seems more ornamental than functional at the present moment. Reigns is just there to tease that he might be champion but that's not where the WWE is at the moment. When he gets a one on one title match, I'll feel differently.
> 
> After RAW, I'm more than ready for Reigns and HHH with Randy as a diversion. Although, I think Randy is going to turn on the authority.





kopitelewis said:


> Reigns going after the title now is a stupid mistake. Looks like WWE haven't learned anything from Ryback.
> 
> Remember how over he was when he was undefeated before facing Punk for the title?


They just threw him in the mix with the top dogs. It feels like there wasn't any build to it. The shield split and Roman immediately was in the title picture. It feels like wwe is maybe just testing the waters with, sink or swim kind of thing. Hopefully he can get some footing and get some momentum though. He'll come up short in the fatal 4 way and then move on to Orton, beat him, then move on to HHH beat him. This might be ok for him if he can take advantage of the opportunity. The powers that be need to be careful booking him though so he doesn't get the Ryback treatment.


----------



## Wynter

I know this was already posted, but seeing this video gives me insight on the type of promos Roman can cut.






Just let the boy be smooth and laid back, hyped at the right moments. Roman doesn't have to sound uber bad ass to get his point across, his presence and aura speak volumes. 

"I don't like you Randy. You beat my ass with a chair and you keep running away. Eventually I'm going to get my payback."

Dude, that was infinitely better than some of the corny, 80s action movie BS that WWE makes him say sometimes :lol

Just let that boy go out there and work. He's naturally charismatic and good at talking. Great at trash talking. Why aren't WWE utilizing this :lol




:mark: at the thought of Roman and Dean finally tagging up together again :mark:

You think that's WWE's goal; they're purposely keeping them separated, having them just miss each other like last night on Raw.

But when Dean and Roman finally do team up, it's a big deal?

I mean, I can get the theory behind it if that's WWE's goal. The crowd will pop at the mini reunion, watching Dean and Roman just clean fucking house, beat Seth, Kane and Randy's asses :mark:

But I still wish they took a minute just to give us a segment showing why Dean and Roman went their separate ways.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It would suck if they just did this to have Ambrose turn on Reigns. Unlikely, but I wouldn't put anything past WWE.

Just last night I said they wouldn't be stupid enough to hype up Miz as the returning mass media multi platform Superstar fpalm.*


----------



## Wynter

Dude, Miz was a red herring, a set up to Jericho's return. It was just a little rib on the crowd, nothing serious :lol

I doubt it. Dean has no reason to turn on Roman. Dean's main focus is to rip every single strand from Seth's head. He has no time to worry about anyone else.

Dean doesn't take betrayal lightly, as you can see. Can't see him doing it to Rome. 

They will probably team up one more time. Or even a couple times. Finally give the audience some closure by teaming up, whooping ass and then officially take separate paths from one another.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> I know this was already posted, but seeing this video gives me insight on the type of promos Roman can cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let the boy be smooth and laid back, hyped at the right moments. Roman doesn't have to sound uber bad ass to get his point across, his presence and aura speak volumes.
> 
> "I don't like you Randy. You beat my ass with a chair and you keep running away. Eventually I'm going to get my payback."
> 
> Dude, that was infinitely better than some of the corny, 80s action movie BS that WWE makes him say sometimes :lol
> 
> Just let that boy go out there and work. He's naturally charismatic and good at talking. Great at trash talking. Why aren't WWE utilizing this :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: at the thought of Roman and Dean finally tagging up together again :mark:
> 
> You think that's WWE's goal; they're purposely keeping them separated, having them just miss each other like last night on Raw.
> 
> But when Dean and Roman finally do team up, it's a big deal?
> 
> I mean, I can get the theory behind it if that's WWE's goal. The crowd will pop at the mini reunion, watching Dean and Roman just clean fucking house, beat Seth, Kane and Randy's asses :mark:
> 
> But I still wish they took a minute just to give us a segment showing why Dean and Roman went their separate ways.




The video is finally working for me. What a smooth motherfucker. He had no hesitation and was easy breezy. The man has natural charisma. The WWE needs to let some of Joe shine through in Roman. I can't believe he answered that question about sex like it was nothing. The Rock teas were strong in this clip.









All the WWE needed to do was have Roman or Dean cut a promo about what he just said in this video. They're just doing their own separate thing, but they're cool.


----------



## Wynter

This dude is smooth as shit right? :lol Just let this man go out there and Diesel muthafuckas. Just smooth with his delivery, but with an intensity in his eyes that just can't be mistaken.

And you got The Rock feels too? Something about his delivery gave me them :lol

Let a little Joe shine through, mixed with that sassy, cocky and just a tinge of funny? Roman would be so freaking gold.


No one will mark harder than me when Dean and Roman do finally team up.

Both of them on one side of the ring, Kane, Seth, Randy and even Triple H on the other . Dean and Roman glance at each other, giving a small nod. And just dive towards their rivals. Just whooping ass alll over the place :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, Miz was a red herring, a set up to Jericho's return. It was just a little rib on the crowd, nothing serious :lol


*I know, but still, huuuuuuuge stretch.*


----------



## Wynter

:lol You know they were really describing Jericho though lol

They just sent Miz out there to disappoint and then have Jericho embarrass him for a big pop.

It was perfect in my opinion. Made me mark out for Jericho's return more. Good heel work by Miz and watching him get laid out is always entertaining :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol You know they were really describing Jericho though lol
> 
> They just sent Miz out there to disappoint and then have Jericho embarrass him for a big pop.
> 
> It was perfect in my opinion. Made me mark out for Jericho's return more. Good heel work by Miz and watching him get laid out is always entertaining :lol


*Oh it definitely served its purpose. It genuinely deflated the crowd and gave Jericho that much bigger pop. I lol'd at literally no one talking about Miz' return last night.*


----------



## The Bloodline

What did he say about sex, I still can't ear that interview. I just hear music


----------



## Wynter

Nothing much. They just talked about the myth of how taking a break from sex before a big fight is beneficial....Roman is basically like "Nope. False." :lol

Oh, and try to use use headphones and see if that fixes anything


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol Roman's like "yeah I fuck alot" hes the jabroni beating, pie eating...

Wait this seems familiar.. :rock4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nothing much. They just talked about the myth of how taking a break from sex before a big fight is beneficial....Roman is basically like "Nope. False." :lol


*
How could he take a break from this??
*









*Lucky man :banderas*


----------



## LigerJ81

Renee better watch out, She about to become The new Lilian Garcia around Reigns :lol


----------



## The Bloodline

Haha thanks the headphones worked. Loved this interview. He seems like a real chill guy and excited him and Dean are teaming up even if he say it may be the last time.


----------



## LigerJ81

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> How could he take a break from this??
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lucky man :banderas*


That his Wife? :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LigerJ81 said:


> That his Wife? :banderas


*Fiancee! *


























*She's so adorable.*


----------



## Wynter

Roman is not here for that "no sex" bullshit :lmao

Boy came out with the "I think Sports Science has disproved it." shit :lol He's not trying to hear any crap like that lol


----------



## Empress

> Great having @WWERomanReigns on @MyFoxNY #SmackDown. @WWENetwork @WWE












https://twitter.com/DukeCastiglione/status/483971871193325568


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

The sky is the limit for Reigns. Honestly, I think he has the greatest spear I seen. Yes, he may receive the "hot tag" often, but it's not like he doesn't make the best of that oppurtunity. He is electrifying and intense when in the ring. He's just so badass.


----------



## Wynter

It just feels like I'm patiently waiting until Roman is finally unleashed, chain and shackles unlocked and left behind.
A moment on a Raw or PPV that just changes the game, puts him on a different level where people finally start noticing the potential his fans see in him.

He gets shit on a lot and some of us Roman fans are constantly defending himside, but I'm just waiting for that sweet moment where he really shines.

It's just a waiting game at this point. For all the pieces to finally fall into place.

Optimism: I just can't stop doing it :


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is not here for that "no sex" bullshit :lmao
> 
> Boy came out with the "I think Sports Science has disproved it." shit :lol He's not trying to hear any crap like that lol


I loved that he was straight up and didn't even try to be cute or shy about it. He loves to bone. bama4

@Words of Wisdom

He does have a great spear. The best one I've seen since Edge.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> It just feels like I'm patiently waiting until Roman is finally unleashed, chain and shackles unlocked and left behind.
> A moment on a Raw or PPV that just changes the game, puts him on a different level where people finally start noticing the potential his fans see in him.
> 
> He gets shit on a lot and some of us Roman fans are constantly defending himside, but I'm just waiting for that sweet moment where he really shines.
> 
> It's just a waiting game at this point. For all the pieces to finally fall into place.
> 
> Optimism: I just can't stop doing it :


It's not easy being a Roman fan but I feel like it will be worth it. Each week, he takes it a step further. i see it for him. I already feel that Reigns is better than the Rocky Maivia character and we all know how that turned out. 

I am glad that the WWE is letting him do interviews with the press. At least they don't limit him there. If only they trusted him that much in the ring and on the mic, but we are slowly getting there.


----------



## Wynter

It will work out in the end. I like to think there was a Rocky Maivia fan, who stuck with Rocky since the beginning and not caring most of the audience despised him. Just feeling super vindicated when Rocky became The Rock and a huge megastar :lol

Not saying Roman will be that huge, but I see a big future for him. Things will start really rolling for him once the training wheels officially come off.
Once he gets a little trust and WWE allows him a little more freedom, stop trying so hard to protect him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Smackdown



So apparently Dean and Reigns didn't even team up; Reigns just saved Dean's ass yet again. Rollins clocked him with the briefcase and Orton joined in on the beating before getting hit with a Superman punch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Empress said:


> *He does have a great spear*. The best one I've seen since Edge.


All the ladies say that.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently Dean and Reigns didn't even team up; Reigns just saved Dean's ass yet again. Rollins clocked him with the briefcase and Orton joined in on the beating before getting hit with a Superman punch.


Bout time. For a while there, Dean and Roman have been acting like Mariah towards each other.


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently Dean and Reigns didn't even team up; Reigns just saved Dean's ass yet again. Rollins clocked him with the briefcase and Orton joined in on the beating before getting hit with a Superman punch.





Spoiler: SD






PWInsider said:


> The show opened with Seth Rollins. Dean Ambrose came out and attacked him. Randy Orton then attacked Ambrose until Roman Reigns ran off Orton. They set up Orton vs. Ambrose for later.
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose won over Randy Orton when Seth Rollins attacked Ambrose. Roman Reigns made the save to end the show.



Nice to see Roman having Dean's back finally. Maybe this will set up a tag match at Raw


----------



## -XERO-

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol Roman's like "yeah I fuck alot" hes the jabroni beating, pie eating...
> 
> Wait this seems familiar.. :rock4


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD/Reigns






> Rollins came out. Lots of you sold out chants. Said was so close to cashing in on cena. Said he will be champion soon. Ambrose came out from back. Shows replay of him stopping cash in, says briefcase is a curse. Rollins says you cant fight me everywhere all the time, ambrose says how bout right now, runs to ring to brawl. Orton comes in, then reigns. Heel go towards back, *hhh comes out, says tonight is ambrose vs orton tonight, if reigns interferes he is out if 4 way*.


Hmmm, interesting. Did WWE realize Trips giving Roman a damn chance at the titles was stupid? :lol Since Roman does come out to help Dean in the end, will Trips actually take him out the match? And how will WWE get Roman back in(because you know he's getting back in lol)

Unless him coming out only after the match doesn't count. Since Ambrose did ultimately win by DQ, with the mach being over when Roman ran out to help.



> Backstage interview with reigns, says doesn't matter if he cannot interfere tonight, he's winning title at battleground.


If Trips takes Roman out who ends up getting back in through some scheme or whatever. Please no more goofy ass drugging Steph with something to make her throw up type hijinks fpalm



> Orton out to lots of screaming ladies, but no real heat. Rusev and swagger felt way more over.
> 
> Ambrose out, shoulder taped up big. Story of match is ambrose shoulder. Nearly every move orton did was to hurt his shoulder. Crowd kinda quiet for a while but late in heat spot lets go ambrose chants breaking out. Ambrose brawls to get heat back. Then ambrose throws orton out if ring and does torpedo dive. Then ambrose dives for seth on announce table. Orton gets ambrose and gives him rope DDT. ambrose makes come back, about to dive head first out of ring again when rollins hits dean with briefcase for dq. They beat up ambrose and orton goes to top while seth holds ambrose arm. Reigns comes out to make save. Spears both. Ambrose being atteneded to by doctors. Orton and rollins bail, smackdown over.
> 
> After show:
> 
> Rollins and ambrose come back to surround reigns and get the best of him. Throw ambrose in ring. Fans chant we want cena, to the which orton screams he is wwe champion but he aint here. Orton about to punt reigns when he gets speared, then rollins hit in head with briefcase. Ambrose anf reigns celebrate.






http://instagram.com/p/p7xv4jxLF3/?modal=true

Roman/Dean taking out Seth/Randy


----------



## BarneyArmy

Whats annoying me is how he no longer cares about Rollins despite getting taken out with a chair.


----------



## Diamondando112

I must admit Im more of a ambrose/rollins guy but seeing that interview makes me quite fond of reigns. Just think they are pushing him too fast and making ambrose and rollins an afterthought.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This "Roman never loses, he always stands up"
Will turn against Roman and WWE

Why would I be happy with a Roman victory if always what happens?

There will come a time when people will be indifferent to Roman victories
Yes they will be happy but then do not talk about that


----------



## Empress

SóniaPortugal said:


> This "Roman never loses, he always stands up"
> Will turn against Roman and WWE
> 
> Why would I be happy with a Roman victory if always what happens?
> 
> There will come a time when people will be indifferent to Roman victories
> Yes they will be happy but then do not talk about that


You don't like it when people go into a Dean or Seth thread and talk about how the sky is falling in every post but that's all you do in this one. By your doomsday warnings about Roman, he should be hated by now but every week he gets cheered even more. It's cool if you don't like him but you often come across as trying to convince his fans that it's wrong that we do. Roman is getting the same good booking as Dean and Seth. I could easily say that those two could reach a tipping point after their feud is over. You don't have to hate one guy to like the other two.


----------



## The Bloodline

Diamondando112 said:


> I must admit Im more of a ambrose/rollins guy but seeing that interview makes me quite fond of reigns. Just think they are pushing him too fast and makin
> 
> g ambrose and rollins an afterthought.


they are definitely pushing Reigns but in no way are they making Dean and Seth after thoughts. Dean is even basically getting better face booking than reigns. Their feud is in the uppercard/main event spot. Theyre all over raw, smackdown and have been over mainevent. They get promos and r having a nice build. The authority is the focus of the show and their feud goes hand and hand with them as well. As a fan of all 3 guys I'm very happy with their spot. Idk what more you could want for those 2 at this moment.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Empress said:


> You don't like it when people go into a Dean or Seth thread and talk about how the sky is falling in every post but that's all you do in this one. By your doomsday warnings about Roman, he should be hated by now but every week he gets cheered even more. It's cool if you don't like him but you often come across as trying to convince his fans that it's wrong that we do. Roman is getting the same good booking as Dean and Seth. I could easily say that those two could reach a tipping point after their feud is over. You don't have to hate one guy to like the other two.


I'm not criticizing Roman 
I am criticizing WWE

Roman will be cheer for how long if the only thing he does is win and always stay standing up?


----------



## Banez

Empress said:


> You don't like it when people go into a Dean or Seth thread and talk about how the sky is falling in every post but that's all you do in this one. By your doomsday warnings about Roman, he should be hated by now but every week he gets cheered even more. It's cool if you don't like him but you often come across as trying to convince his fans that it's wrong that we do. Roman is getting the same good booking as Dean and Seth. I could easily say that those two could reach a tipping point after their feud is over. You don't have to hate one guy to like the other two.


thats how sonia rolls... it's always ok if she bashes someone. But if someone bashes her favourite, then it's not cool... them double standards :lol

It's ok for her if Cena wins every match but if Roman does same it's god forbid time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I welcome the bashing of my favorites if it's logical. If people just frivolously throw out "REIGNS SUCKS" or have obvious double standards, they just get one of these :jordan*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Ravensflock88 said:


> they are definitely pushing Reigns but in no way are they making Dean and Seth after thoughts. Dean is even basically getting better face booking than reigns. Their feud is in the uppercard/main event spot. Theyre all over raw, smackdown and have been over mainevent. They get promos and r having a nice build. The authority is the focus of the show and their feud goes hand and hand with them as well. As a fan of all 3 guys I'm very happy with their spot. Idk what more you could want for those 2 at this moment.


I agree with you 
They are doing an excellent job with Dean and Seth

What Roman has done is win, have a chance for the title without explanation and always stay standing up....


----------



## Empress

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm not criticizing Roman
> I am criticizing WWE
> 
> Roman will be cheer for how long if the only thing he does is win and always stay standing up?


How does Roman always win? He didn't at MIIB. He didn't win when CM Punk beat him. 

As much as you think the audience will repel against reigns for always "winning", there's also the chance that they will tire of Ambrose acting like a madman and chasing Seth around. They could easily grow bored of Seth doing the curb stomp and using the briefcase as leverage. The WWE universe could change the channel when Bray cuts a promo. But as right now, they're all doing something that clicks with the audience. They've all enjoyed good booking despite Roman "winning" all his matches and forcing the crowd to cheer for him.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> I agree with you
> They are doing an excellent job with Dean and Seth
> 
> What Roman has done is win, have a chance for the title without explanation and always stay standing up....


http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/roman-reigns-6728.html

he's been on continuous winning side for a month.. and then lost at MiTB. So, he's not ALWAYS winning.

here's his win/loss record: http://www.profightdb.com/winlossrecord/roman-reigns-6728.html

enjoy!


----------



## Empress

Banez said:


> thats how sonia rolls... it's always ok if she bashes someone. But if someone bashes her favourite, then it's not cool... them double standards :lol
> 
> It's ok for her if Cena wins every match but if Roman does same it's god forbid time.






The Reigns Train said:


> *I welcome the bashing of my favorites if it's logical. If people just frivolously throw out "REIGNS SUCKS" or have obvious double standards, they just get one of these :jordan*


This is the main reason I decided to stop lurking. I want to read what other fans have to say about Reigns, good or bad. But how many times can you say he sucks and predict he's gonna flop but get mad if someone trolls a Dean or Seth thread? It is possible to like all three. I really don't get where this paranoia over Roman overshadowing Dean and Seth comes from when they are in the best program on the roster and Dean's pops keep getting louder.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> thats how sonia rolls... it's always ok if she bashes someone. But if someone bashes her favourite, then it's not cool... them double standards :lol
> 
> It's ok for her if Cena wins every match but if Roman does same it's god forbid time.


LOL
I've often criticize the way Cena is treated
I use the way of how Cena is treated as a bad example 
I criticize WWE for being to give "Cena treatment" to Roman because it is a poor way to treat someone

I'm not who complains about Cena and then are happy to Roman be Cena 2.0

You are happy to Roman be treated as Cena, I am happy for you

Right now I'm enjoying how WWE is treating Dean and Seth


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/roman-reigns-6728.html
> 
> he's been on continuous winning side for a month.. and then lost at MiTB. So, he's not ALWAYS winning.
> 
> here's his win/loss record: http://www.profightdb.com/winlossrecord/roman-reigns-6728.html
> 
> enjoy!


But even if he lose he is always seen as strong and never sells a loss, as Cena
This is what I'm trying to say 

I'm not criticizing Roman, I am criticizing WWE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SóniaPortugal said:


> LOL
> I've often criticize the way Cena is treated
> I use the way of how Cena is treated as a bad example
> I criticize WWE for being to give "Cena treatment" to Roman because it is a poor way to treat someone
> 
> I'm not who complains about Cena and then are happy to Roman be Cena 2.0
> 
> You are happy to Roman be treated as Cena, I am happy for you
> 
> Right now I'm enjoying how WWE is treating Dean and Seth


*Well, I've grown tired of seeing Dean get his ass whooped every week and don't bother with his segments. I'm ok with Reigns plowing through people because he's supposed to. It's all a matter of personal preference.*


----------



## Empress

SóniaPortugal said:


> LOL
> I've often criticize the way Cena is treated
> I use the way of how Cena is treated as a bad example
> I criticize WWE for being to give "Cena treatment" to Roman because it is a poor way to treat someone
> 
> I'm not who complains about Cena and then are happy to Roman be Cena 2.0
> 
> You are happy to Roman be treated as Cena, I am happy for you
> 
> Right now I'm enjoying how WWE is treating Dean and Seth


If you're happy with the way Seth and Dean are booked, why does Reigns matter? Your general belief on the guy is that he is horrible in every aspect and isn't fit to be in the same wrestling company as Seth and Dean. You should be rejoicing that your favorites are getting praised on a weekly basis but yet you're always in this thread to remind everyone that Reigns is going to steal their thunder.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm not who complains about Cena and then are happy to Roman be Cena 2.0
> 
> You are happy to Roman be treated as Cena, I am happy for you
> 
> Right now I'm enjoying how WWE is treating Dean and Seth


Have you had chance to read my 2nd post. Or are you going to ignore it? 

Right now, i don't really care if he gets Cena treatment... anything besides Cena is a fresh thing.. even if he'd get the same treatment i wouldn't be bored with it for a year or two. also if he were become the next Cena.. i'm sure he'd do something that Cena up to this day doesn't know how to do: SELL THE MATCH & THE OPPONENT.

Roman has been selling matches before. You just haven't seen it because of your blind hate, if you stop hating for a second and actually watch the product you'd see things differently. You don't need to like him, but you could wait n see if he progresses in the ring etc.

I'm not a big fan of the fatal fourway.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, I've grown tired of seeing Dean get his ass whooped every week and don't bother with his segments. I'm ok with Reigns plowing through people because he's supposed to. It's all a matter of personal preference.*


And I'm happy as Dean is being treated because he is receiving a kind of "Brayn treatment" that made Bryan the only one that could compete with the level of Cena popularity without having half Cena charisma

Dean charisma (who has charisma like Cena) + "Brayn treatment" = I am happy


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Empress said:


> If you're happy with the way Seth and Dean are booked, why does Reigns matter? Your general belief on the guy is that he is horrible in every aspect and isn't fit to be in the same wrestling company as Seth and Dean. You should be rejoicing that your favorites are getting praised on a weekly basis but yet *you're always in this thread to remind everyone that Reigns is going to steal their thunder*.


 
I just wrote about this today 

The only thing I wrote in this thread, until today, was to ask if anyone understand why Roman would have a chance for the title if Triple H does not like him?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SóniaPortugal said:


> I just wrote about this today
> 
> The only thing I wrote in this thread, until today, was to ask if anyone understand why Roman would have a chance for the title if Triple H does not like him?


*
I think we can all agree that it doesn't make any sense. That was just lazy booking on their part. They could have had qualifiers for the spot and tried to screw him during the match.*


----------



## Banez

Or if Triple H takes a pick of two evils... rather Reigns than Cena as champ.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> So you want that WWE continues the same?
> 
> I do not, I want there to be more than a star
> 
> I'll give the example of football:
> 
> Messi vs Ronaldo
> 
> Neymar vs James (I hope)
> 
> These "rivalries" to be the best player makes footbal more interesting :mark:


Its not so much more of the same just the way it should be to me. Keep in mind that I think upper mid-card is a great position. So for discussion sake lets say one of Romans ex-teammates turns into Shawn Michaels and his other former groupie turns into Rowdy Piper while Roman turns into Razor Ramon who spends most of his career in the mid-card but never wins the World Title. I'm ok with that and would consider Roman a successful wrestler even if he isnt the standout of the WWE. I just think you need a clear top star or maybe two like Rock/Austin and a great supporting cast around them. To many people on the same level and the wrestlers become interchangeable thus bringing them all down.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I think we can all agree that it doesn't make any sense. That was just lazy booking on their part. They could have had qualifiers for the spot and tried to screw him during the match.*


They are concerned about put Roman in the MainEvent, that are forget to create a character in Roman
Roman right now is the typical "I will win the title" and nothing else

This is no Roman fault, it is WWE fault
But if I want to see in Roman more than the typical "I will win the title" is criticizing Roman then sorry
I'll avoid this thread as I have done (until this Monday and today)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Its not so much more of the same just the way it should be to me. Keep in mind that I think upper mid-card is a great position. So for discussion sake lets say one of Romans ex-teammates turns into Shawn Michaels and his other former groupie turns into Rowdy Piper while Roman turns into Razor Ramon who spends most of his career in the mid-card but never wins the World Title. I'm ok with that and would consider Roman a successful wrestler even if he isnt the standout of the WWE. I just think you need a clear top star or maybe two like Rock/Austin and a great supporting cast around them. To many people on the same level and the wrestlers become interchangeable thus bringing them all down.


But this Era suffered by having SuperCena and nothing else
I think it's good to WWE have more than one Superstar
They wanted to make Orton/Cena the new Rock/Austin because they know that it's "healthy" to have at least two people to hold WWE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SóniaPortugal said:


> They are concerned about put Roman in the MainEvent, that are forget to create a character in Roman
> Roman right now is the typical "I will win the title" and nothing else
> 
> This is no Roman fault, it is WWE fault
> But if I want to see in Roman more than the typical "I will win the title" is criticizing Roman then sorry
> I'll avoid this thread as I have done (until this Monday and today)


*
You don't have to leave Sonia. People just get offended when you imply that Roman is taking attention away from Dean and Seth, when they've got their own separate program. It's just confusing when Ambrose and Rollins fans say Roman is the reason they can't shine, then they have their own feud, and people still complain. Meanwhile those same people grabbed their torches and pitchforks when Roman didn't save Ambrose during Cena vs. Kane. I don't get it.*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> You don't have to leave Sonia. People just get offended when you imply that Roman is taking attention away from Dean and Seth, when they've got their own separate program. It's just confusing when Ambrose and Rollins fans say Roman is the reason they can't shine, then they have their own feud, and people still complain. Meanwhile those same people grabbed their torches and pitchforks when Roman didn't save Ambrose during Cena vs. Kane. I don't get it.*


Actually I did not want that to happen, even if it made sense 
I'm not saying that Roman is overshadow Dean/Seth because in my opinion is not
Seth and Dean are very good, better than I expected 
What they are doing with the two will be good for Seth/Dean future 

The criticism that I'm doing in relation to Roman treatment is because I've seen this treatment fails too often in the recent past.
I am concerned with Roman and you guys interpret it as I am to criticize Roman and want him to fail


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> You don't have to leave Sonia. People just get offended when you imply that Roman is taking attention away from Dean and Seth, when they've got their own separate program. It's just confusing when Ambrose and Rollins fans say Roman is the reason they can't shine, then they have their own feud, and people still complain. Meanwhile those same people grabbed their torches and pitchforks when Roman didn't save Ambrose during Cena vs. Kane. I don't get it.*


I wish I could rep this a 100 different times. 

I don't want you to leave Sonia but the double standards are hard to take at times.


----------



## A-C-P

SóniaPortugal said:


> Actually I did not want that to happen, even if it made sense
> I'm not saying that Roman is overshadow Dean/Seth because in my opinion is not
> Seth and Dean are very good, better than I expected
> What they are doing with the two will be good for Seth/Dean future
> 
> The criticism that I'm doing in relation to Roman treatment is because I've seen this treatment fails too often in the recent past.
> I am concerned with Roman and you guys interpret it as I am to criticize Roman and want him to fail


I completely understand what your saying here Sonia (I think, language barrier, I am guessing, can make things tough)

I share the same concern for Roman, and I am not criticizing him at all, but the way the WWE is pushing him, I have also seen fail ALOT. Reigns is a different type of talent so it could work for him, but I am just going by past experience and worry about the way he has and is being pushed. But that is a criticism of the WWE, not Reigns.

I do have some things that I criticize Roman for, but its nothing that he can't and most likely will eventually improve on, if the WWE doesn't push him to hard to fast and expose the weaknesses he has before he has improved that is. And I am hoping this doesn't happen as I am a fan of the guy and think he is a great potential long-term asset for the WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno

SóniaPortugal said:


> LOL
> I've often criticize the way Cena is treated
> I use the way of how Cena is treated as a bad example
> I criticize WWE for being to give "Cena treatment" to Roman because it is a poor way to treat someone
> 
> I'm not who complains about Cena and then are happy to Roman be Cena 2.0
> 
> You are happy to Roman be treated as Cena, I am happy for you
> 
> Right now I'm enjoying how WWE is treating Dean and Seth




Roman is being built as a top face...

The question is will Roman be on Cena level of protection or not?

Punk and Bryan while they were protected because they were top faces...Bryan lost to Bray,and Punk got pinned by Reigns cleanly. Those two obviously aren't the face of the company so they aren't as protected,and they lost to put a younger guy over. 

I don't think he'll be on :cena3 2.0 Levels for a good while...people are complaining about Roman's booking when he is nowhere near that fucking Plague John Cena's level...the dude can't even lose cheaply to fucking Bray Wyatt. 

People need to accept that when Roman wins the title he'll be winning..ALOT...there is nothing wrong with it...unless you fucking Cena...but that is off-topic. I think until WWE or Vince are totally convinced Roman is the real deal and can carry the company he won't be losing cleanly at all..which let's be honest the top dog RARELY does.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

O Fenômeno said:


> Roman is being built as a top face...
> 
> The question is will Roman be on Cena level of protection or not?
> 
> Punk and Bryan while they were protected because they were top faces...Bryan lost to Bray,and Punk got pinned by Reigns cleanly. Those two obviously aren't the face of the company so they aren't as protected,and they lost to put a younger guy over.
> 
> I don't think he'll be on :cena3 2.0 Levels for a good while...people are complaining about Roman's booking when he is nowhere near that fucking Plague John Cena's level...the dude can't even lose cheaply to fucking Bray Wyatt.
> 
> P*eople need to accept that when Roman wins the title he'll be winning..ALOT...there is nothing wrong with it...unless you fucking Cena*...but that is off-topic. I think until WWE or Vince are totally convinced Roman is the real deal and can carry the company he won't be losing cleanly at all..which let's be honest the top dog RARELY does.


And how does that make sense? 
Roman can always win, but Cena does not?
I do not understand you criticizing Cena (and rightly so) but want the same happen with Roman.

But is not just you, there are many Roman fans to think like that

I


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SóniaPortugal said:


> Actually I did not want that to happen, even if it made sense
> I'm not saying that Roman is overshadow Dean/Seth because in my opinion is not
> Seth and Dean are very good, better than I expected
> What they are doing with the two will be good for Seth/Dean future
> 
> The criticism that I'm doing in relation to Roman treatment is because I've seen this treatment fails too often in the recent past.
> I am concerned with Roman and you guys interpret it as I am to criticize Roman and want him to fail


*I understand that you fear the backlash of the "Superman" booking, but they have to do this to make Roman be perceived as a monster face and a threatening title contender. I agree that he needs to stop being stiff and robotic in his promos, or he will end up being treated like Cena. You are 100% correct. Don't be afraid to share your opinion (Y)
*


----------



## O Fenômeno

SóniaPortugal said:


> And how does that make sense?
> Roman can always win, but Cena does not?
> I do not understand you criticizing Cena (and rightly so) but want the same happen with Roman.
> 
> But is not just you, there are many Roman fans to think like that
> 
> I


As a face champion what are they supposed to do,what do people want to see them do? WIN.
Hell before Bryan's injury I think anyone could see that Bryan wasn't going to be losing clean unless it was to Brock or Cena. Face champions don't lose clean...Reigns will be winning to get established...

Cena wins whether he is champion or not,and for a decade. He hasn't helped elevate anyone...


----------



## Pip-Man

SóniaPortugal said:


> And how does that make sense?
> Roman can always win, but Cena does not?
> I do not understand you criticizing Cena (and rightly so) but want the same happen with Roman.
> 
> But is not just you, there are many Roman fans to think like that
> 
> I


Roman has strong,good booking for his character most of the time.Cena's is impossible and convoluted,that's the difference.Other top faces have had and currently have the same type of booking as Roman.Vulnerable but tough asskickers carried by willpower/anger


----------



## Pip-Man

O Fenômeno said:


> As a face champion what are they supposed to do,what do people want to see them do? WIN.
> Hell before Bryan's injury I think anyone could see that Bryan wasn't going to be losing clean unless it was to Brock or Cena. Face champions don't lose clean...Reigns will be winning to get established...
> 
> Cena wins whether he is champion or not,and for a decade. He hasn't helped elevate anyone...


^This


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Pip Star said:


> Roman has strong,good booking for his character most of the time.Cena's is impossible and convoluted,that's the difference.Other top faces have had and currently have the same type of booking as Roman.Vulnerable but tough asskickers carried by willpower/anger


When was the last time Roman seemed vulnerable?
Roman after The Shield breakup had a week to talk about it, then forgot and was trying to win the title
Without ever seeming vulnerable
The impression given is that he was not affected with The Shield breackup


----------



## Empress

SóniaPortugal said:


> When was the last time Roman seemed vulnerable?
> Roman after The Shield breakup had a week to talk about it, then forgot and was trying to win the title
> Without ever seeming vulnerable
> The impression given is that he was not affected with The Shield breackup


Roman took Seth's advice and got over it. :

But seriously, the WWE does not have much logic. It makes no sense why Seth is only obsessed with Dean while Roman does not seem to care.


----------



## Wynter

I dead ass need WWE to watch that interview Roman did. Dude is smooth and charismatic as fuck :lol

Let that man go Diesel on people. Less stoic 80s bad ass -___-


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman had the title opportunity because WWE universe wants :side:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uSrtC3zIDw


----------



## Wynter

Roman's getting title opportunities he's destined to lose. Oh joy :lol


----------



## Empress

> Roman Reigns @WWERomanReigns · Jun 25
> "@WWERoadDogg pic.twitter.com/xyIoJTCurm"
> We're guna have to make #SelfieWar laws! I feel this pic is illegal...
> https://twitter.com/WWERoadDogg/status/481654181825376256/photo/1


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bq8t7LFCMAEAa_9.jpg






> Roman Reigns ‏@WWERomanReigns 13h
> "@WWERoadDogg #SupermanSelfie where you at boy? pic.twitter.com/33lI6hQMNm" It's only a #SupermanSelfie if I take the selfie!! Come on Dogg!https://twitter.com/WWERoadDogg/status/484187715869872129/photo/1


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BrguKX7IIAACub8.jpg



The pictures are large so I didn't embed them. These two seem to be really good friends. Reigns should tweet more but he's real chill when he does.


----------



## LigerJ81

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman had the title opportunity because WWE universe wants :side:


Not really a problem atm

Kayefabe wise
I think in time, Triple H will explain his reason for putting Reigns in the Title match.

other than that I blame lazy writing.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman had the title opportunity because WWE universe wants :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uSrtC3zIDw


Why the face babe? That explanation makes sense and fits right into the best for business character Triple H is doing.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Are the differences between Cena and Roman that difficult to see or are ppl just being willfully dense? 
Cena booking isn't just winning a bunch of matches and standing tall frequently. Its:
-being portrayed as an underdog when you always win
-being on top for 10 straight years playing the same goofy character 
-no selling your opponent as a threat before, during and after the match 
-eating up and coming talents pushes
-trying to steal a rub off of other more liked wrestlers

If Reigns starts doing all those things then sure he'll be Samoan Cena and I'll gladly hop aboard the hate bandwagon but theres no reason to think they'll ever be another Cena. Sheamus gets called Irish Cena and none of those things really apply to him either.


----------



## The Bloodline

Spoiler: Smackdown Ambreigns





























Too bad we'll probably see none of this on tv


----------



## WrayBryatt

Ravensflock88 said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Ambreigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we'll probably see none of this on tv


Awesome pics

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> I dead ass need WWE to watch that interview Roman did. Dude is smooth and charismatic as fuck :lol
> 
> Let that man go Diesel on people. Less stoic 80s bad ass -___-


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Are the differences between Cena and Roman that difficult to see or are ppl just being willfully dense?
> Cena booking isn't just winning a bunch of matches and standing tall frequently. Its:
> -being portrayed as an underdog when you always win
> -being on top for 10 straight years playing the same goofy character
> -no selling your opponent as a threat before, during and after the match
> -eating up and coming talents pushes
> -trying to steal a rub off of other more liked wrestlers
> 
> If Reigns starts doing all those things then sure he'll be Samoan Cena and I'll gladly hop aboard the hate bandwagon but theres no reason to think they'll ever be another Cena. Sheamus gets called Irish Cena and none of those things really apply to him either.


*
I'd say the only somewhat legitimate comparison is his cheesy promo work. They've got to remove the stiffness and robotics.*


----------



## Eulonzo

I hope they make him keep saying "Believe that". :mark:

It works the best for him out of the three and it could work well as a catchphrase despite not being in The Shield anymore.


----------



## Wynter

WWE seems to be pushing Assess and Attack as Roman's new phrase. But he should keep Believe That too. Even for just a little while. 

Someone from the Steel Cage Podcast compared Roman to Big E. Saying like Big E, Roman doesn't translate well on tv when he's on the mic.

I still think WWE just has Roman doing the wrong promo style.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE seems to be pushing Assess and Attack as Roman's new phrase. But he should keep Believe That too. Even for just a little while.
> 
> Someone from the Steel Cage Podcast compared Roman to Big E. Saying like Big E, Roman doesn't translate well on tv when he's on the mic.
> 
> I still think WWE just has Roman doing the wrong promo style.


I don't think Roman is as awful as Pastor Langston. I know he's not Bray or Dean but Big E always looks like a deer caught in headlights.

I have noticed that they have tried to make Access and Attack stick. It's alright I guess but I'd like him to ad lib from the script he's obviously memorized.


----------



## Wynter

I'd love for WWE to just give him a guideline to follow. Forget a damn script. Just give him bullet points to hit and then let him work. 

Or if you're gonna script him, at least give him better material and something that will fit a character more natural to him...


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'd love for WWE to just give him a guideline to follow. Forget a damn script. Just give him bullet points to hit and then let him work.
> 
> Or if you're gonna script him, at least give him better material and something that will fit a character more natural to him...


Roman seems like a nice guy who isn't interested in making waves. But I think he should get some advice from The Rock on how to protect his character. I think he has let the WWE have complete control. Since everyone is nitpicking him already, he should try to be more proactive if he isn't already. 
If the Lesnar/Reigns rumors are true, he needs to start getting comfortable on the mic now. Heyman will eat him for breakfast and spit him back up for lunch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE seems to be pushing Assess and Attack as Roman's new phrase. But he should keep Believe That too. Even for just a little while.
> 
> Someone from the Steel Cage Podcast compared Roman to Big E. Saying like Big E, Roman doesn't translate well on tv when he's on the mic.
> 
> I still think WWE just has Roman doing the wrong promo style.


*Big E is worse, but I agree. Roman seems so shy and nervous on live television, but very fun and charismatic in off screen interviews.*


----------



## Wynter

He seemed very comfortable in his promo on Main Event and that's probably because he wasn't being Mr. 80s Bad Ass,kind of far from it actually. 

To me, it's less being shy with Roman and more, he's just awkward when being stoic, monotone and tough. It's just very off putting.He may can do the bad ass one liner, but when he has to keep portraying that role, you start to see how unnatural it really is for him.

He's charismatic, funny and smooth in real life, so how would it make sense to put him in a role where he has to be stiff and monotone? I would be awkward too if I had to play the direct opposite of my personality.

Some talents can play a variety of roles and excel in each. But Roman just isn't one of them. He can probably only excel in one character(cocky, douchey goofy and smooth heel/face) and that's fine. Better to let him be great in that one character and progress at a quicker rate, than trying to force a square into a damn circle lol


EDIT: And Roman does seem to be the very laid back type. It may be carrying to backstage where he doesn't try to offer up any of his ideas to the higher ups. Although, Roman did say in an interview he asked the higher ups could he do the apron side drop kick, so he's not completely afraid to offer up suggestions.

But I'm sure he has enough veterans giving him advice on how to work backstage. Maybe he thinks it's not the time to yet. Who knows.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

WWE doesn't know how they want him to come across in promos it seems. First he was suave and cocky in the Shield Main Event promo, then he was all sassy with his GoT reference and making Orton the ass of the company, the most recent promos hes a calm, collected tactician? with these assess and attack promos, all while Seth keeps portraying him as a "volcano" of rage and fury. I think once they nail down who hes supposed to be he'll be able to get comfortable in the role even if it's not an extension of his personality.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Roman ring attire*

Going forward I'm not sure Roman should keep his SWAT shield gear as he becomes the big babyface main eventing wrestlemania. It kinda seems goofy if he is just wearing it by himself without the other two, thoughts?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> He can probably only excel in one character(cocky, douchey goofy and smooth heel/face) and that's fine.












*I think he agrees ^ :*


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Roman ring attire*

It's not really swat gear anymore... It's different from what he was wearing during the shield. It's like hot topic pants now (or he raided Jeff hardeys closet) and a vest


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Roman ring attire*










We've already discussed this.


----------



## Wynter

God, WF would really up their hate for Roman if WWE did let him start being douchey, cocky and funny. "He's trying to be The Rock :cuss:".

:lol Fuck it, if that's what he's great at, let him be. It must be a family thing, because even Jimmy and Jey Uso are funny and charismatic guys in real life lol


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Re: Roman ring attire*



> We've already discussed this.


Well the other NXT attire was alot better


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Roman ring attire*



Phillies3:16 said:


> It's not really swat gear anymore... It's different from what he was wearing during the shield. It's like hot topic pants now (or he raided Jeff hardeys closet) and a vest


That shit he had on Sunday reminded of something Matt Hardy would wear shortly before his departure.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Roman ring attire*

The pants just look really goofy on him. They make his legs look really small. Just weird.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Roman ring attire*

Should have kept his SHIELD gear.


----------



## Onyx

*Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Seriously, what's interesting about him?

1. He sucks on the mic.

2. Has no personality or character.

3. Sucks in the ring and has 3 moves.

The only thing he has is a good look. How does a 'good look' make storylines interesting?


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

InB4Lock.


----------



## Tha Rassler

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I have no idea. If he ever becomes the top star of the company, I'll probably stop watching. He's fine in a tag-team, but he doesn't have what it takes to be a top singles star.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Im not on the guys bandwagon but he is over right now if he was getting a Cena reaction then you would have a point


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

he's over


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Ryback too was over


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

They should just put him in trunks and be done with it, seriously how many main eventers haven't worn trunks at some point while on top? Undertaker, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Mankind, Cena...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he's over


Ambrose is more over, they don't push him like they do Reigns.

Vince and Triple H have always been look freaks, sadly. It's such an irrelevant quality in 2014 and they continue to treat it like it's everything. Reigns would not even get looked at if he looked like Ambrose.


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Because he has the potential to become a draw long term, unlike ambrose. Ambrose is a overrated hack, a fake Lesnar pretend and people would eventually see through that fake shit. He will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!



> Ambrose is more over


:maury 


what a load of bullshit. Both Dolph and Rvd were outpopping and overshadowing him in the mitb match. if not for Seth keeping him relevant, he would've been a total after-thought at the PPV.


----------



## Empress

I've gotten used to him in pants. Someone suggested that he wear something similar to what Diesel wore a few years ago. That could work.


----------



## Wynter

They should have kept the Shield pants or something that was more closer to that style. Roman def should keep the pants look though.

Roman in trunks..it just not right to me :lol

I quite like the look of Roman's vest too, the back of it is really cool.

The Jeff Hardy style pants just need to go.


----------



## CornNthemorN

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> Because he has the potential to become a draw long term, unlike ambrose. Ambrose is a overrated hack, a fake Lesnar pretend and people would eventually see through that fake shit. He will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!
> 
> 
> 
> :maury
> 
> 
> what a load of bullshit. Both Dolph and Rvd were outpopping and overshadowing him in the mitb match. if not for Seth keeping him relevant, he would've been a total after-thought at the PPV.



you need to be slapped and BANNED for mentioning dean in the same sentence. as the fucking miz. disgraceful....


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> Because he has the potential to become a draw long term, unlike ambrose. Ambrose is a overrated hack, a fake Lesnar pretend and people would eventually see through that fake shit. He will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!
> 
> 
> 
> :maury
> 
> 
> what a load of bullshit. Both Dolph and Rvd were outpopping and overshadowing him in the mitb match. if not for Seth keeping him relevant, he would've been a total after-thought at the PPV.


Actually it's fact, not bullshit, but I don't expect you to know anything about facts, considering you think Ambrose is trying to act like Brock Lesnar.

:ti :ti :ti

Once Reigns gets one or two bad singles PPV matches under his belt, he's going to get crucified by the fans. He's not the next John Cena, he's the next Diesel.


----------



## TNPunk

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

WWE sees him as their next pretty boy plain and simple.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Go back 10 years and what how Batista was handled around this same timeframe. Same basic concept. He's big, he's got a great look, and great physical charisma. Lots of potential here.

We'll see how it holds up, but we've been down this road before.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

If they could just give him some more moves...SPAYURR FROM REIGNS!! SUPERMAN PAWNCH FOLLOWED BY A SPAYURRRR!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I like him.

Closest we have to rooting for a black guy in the chatbox.




Of course, the could just give us more Cena.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Because Reigns is over and he has a good look... Sure he has no mic skills, he's terrible in the ring and is absolutely boring in every way, but that doesn't matter apparently.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Truth be told, people *WILL* turn on him a year from now.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Deal with it.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Empress said:


> Deal with it.


Oh you're so original, I wish I'll be funny like you when I die


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

theyre pushing him because they decided he's going to be Cena's replacement. Theres several problems with that.. as shitty as Cena's promos are, at least he can speak coherently and not mumble or talk over audience reactions, Roman Reigns is still green on the mic and not ready for prime time. He's also relying heavily on the Shield theme & uniform and the same 3 moves to get pops, he hasn't really changed at all in the last 6 months. Rollins and Ambrose evolved, he didn't, and he feels like the most irrelevant of the three now no matter how much WWE tries to force him down our throats.


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Mifune Jackson said:


> Go back 10 years and what how Batista was handled around this same timeframe. Same basic concept. He's big, he's got a great look, and great physical charisma. Lots of potential here.
> 
> We'll see how it holds up, but we've been down this road before.


Let's be fair here, Batista in 05 looked like a beast. He was *huge*. Reigns looks like a pushover in comparison.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*










The Govenator says it all.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Because Reigns is over and he has a good look...


And that's all that matters :vince5


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

He won this week's company game of Parcheesi!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Can mods not merge this with the Reigns thread there have already been like 10 hate threads jammed in there


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Oh you're so original, I wish I'll be funny like you when I die


I'm touched. Just as some of you that he's over and the cheers keep growing for him. Even though the argument against Reigns used to be that no one would care for him outside the Shield. He seems to be doing just fine and will improve where he needs to work on.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I said it a million times i will say it again.. Don't worry about Reigns.. They will push him, he will get exposed and people will reject him.. 
The history of wrestling proves that.. You want names? Let's see:

Lex Luger
Bobby Lashley
Sheamus
Diesel
Del Rio
Koslov
Kennedy

All of them was destined to become main guys... But guess what.. They failed because their pushes were forced..


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Sure he has no mic skills, he's terrible in the ring and is absolutely boring in every way, but that doesn't matter apparently.



Ignoring the fact that everything said here is subjective... why don't we take a look at CM Punk's success as a draw, you know a guy who was supposedly great at everything and never boring? Didn't he headline two of the all time lowest bought summerslam in history? even one against fucking Brock Lesnar of all people? I'm pretty sure Reings Vs Lesnar is going to draw extremely well at Mania.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Actually it's fact, not bullshit, but I don't expect you to know anything about facts, considering you think Ambrose is trying to act like Brock Lesnar.


Laugh all you want son, you know what I said about Ambrose is the truth. He's no badass like Brock, running in and beating people up...he's a phony, clearly miscast in that role.



> Once Reigns gets one or two bad singles PPV matches under his belt, he's going to get crucified by the fans. He's not the next John Cena, he's the next Diesel.


Lol the same applies for ambrose if this the case, when was the last time he had a great match? Both Orton and Bryan had better matches with Reings than they did with Ambrose.

Cena was horrendous in-ring back in 05/06. Reings will be a success long term, get over it.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JamesK said:


> I said it a million times i will say it again.. Don't worry about Reigns.. They will push him, he will get exposed and people will reject him..
> The history of wrestling proves that.. You want names? Let's see:
> 
> Lex Luger
> Bobby Lashley
> Sheamus
> Diesel
> Del Rio
> Koslov
> Kennedy
> 
> All of them was destined to become main guys... But guess what.. They failed because their pushes were forced..


Kevin Nash is a legend, Luger a legend, Shemus a multi-time world champ, Del Rio a multi time world champ, Kennedy a World Champ in TNA Lashley the current TNA World Champ. The only guy on that list who had a bad career is Koslov. If Reigns has a career on the level of those guys other than Koslov he'd be a huge success.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

When will :cena2 turn heel and when will they get rid of the pussy PG rating? :curry2


----------



## Ponpon

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Why do people post threads asking questions without even searching for past discussions about it?


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



tbp82 said:


> Kevin Nash is a legend, Luger a legend, Shemus a multi-time world champ, Del Rio a multi time world champ, Kennedy a World Champ in TNA Lashley the current TNA World Champ. The only guy on that list who had a bad career is Koslov. If Reigns has a career on the level of those guys other than Koslov he'd be a huge success.


Nash became a legend in WCW..Diesel failed..
Luger failed big time and he is not the greatest legent... Actually his career in NWA was bigger than in the WWF one...

If you think that being TNA Champ is something yeah i can't even ....

Also if you want from Reigns to have meaningless titles that nobody gave a fuck like Sheamus and Del Rio is ok.. He will have them propably..

You have really high standards about your guy...


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Lmao if Nash is a failure I don't even know what that makes CM Punk?


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

:nash was about as exciting as a Colonoscopy. Never understand the allure. You were big. Congratulations. But yes he's probably a legend. Just not a fan. 

unk6 had more great matches in 1/5 of his career than Nash had his whole career.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

JamesK said:


> I said it a million times i will say it again.. Don't worry about Reigns.. They will push him, he will get exposed and people will reject him..
> The history of wrestling proves that.. You want names? Let's see:
> 
> Lex Luger
> Bobby Lashley
> Sheamus
> Diesel
> Del Rio
> Koslov
> Kennedy
> 
> All of them was destined to become main guys... But guess what.. They failed because their pushes were forced..


Luger did quite well for himself, though.

And his WCW/NWA push in the 80s was more forced than the WWF push and it still worked.

So, if Reigns ends up like '86-'92 or '97 Luger, that's not to shabby.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dom Tes

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

He has to work on emoting. He has gotten hit by steel chairs and not changed facial expressions. It was the same problem for John Morrison, another guy they tried to push but he could not show emotion during matches. However, those things can be improved upon. 

In the ring, he has been protected by being in tag team and multi-man matches. Sometimes guys are protected and they go off on there and do well, others can't. He may be a flash in the pan, I want to see him really go solo.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Cause he is the next John Cena: a shit wrestler with 5 moves of doom and no ability to sell


----------



## Tha Rassler

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose is more over, they don't push him like they do Reigns.
> 
> Vince and Triple H have always been look freaks, sadly. It's such an irrelevant quality in 2014 and they continue to treat it like it's everything. Reigns would not even get looked at if he looked like Ambrose.


You're suggesting that looks don't matter in the entertainment field? Since when? LOL.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Cause he is the next John Cena: a shit wrestler with 5 moves of doom and no ability to sell


No personality? What does that make Swagger a brick wall? :aries2


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Elipses Corter said:


> Luger did quite well for himself, though.
> 
> And his WCW/NWA push in the 80s was more forced than the WWF push and it still worked.
> 
> So, if Reigns ends up like '86-'92 or '97 Luger, that's not to shabby.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The thing about Luger in IMO that even the his NWA push didn't live up to the expectations but it was more succefull because of the programs he worked because of the association with Horsemen and because he worked with guys like Flair,Dusty,Nikita Koloff and many other established names...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Ahhhh, it's that time again already??

Why is Roman Reigns Allowed to Breathe thread number 73716


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Because he's over.

Deal. With. It.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JamesK said:


> Nash became a legend in WCW..Diesel failed..
> Luger failed big time and he is not the greatest legent... Actually his career in NWA was bigger than in the WWF one...
> 
> If you think that being TNA Champ is something yeah i can't even ....
> 
> Also if you want from Reigns to have meaningless titles that nobody gave a fuck like Sheamus and Del Rio is ok.. He will have them propably..
> 
> You have really high standards about your guy...


I thought you meant failure in their careers not just their WWE careers. Yes I think being a champion in TNA does mean something because there's thousands of indy wrestlers who'll never make it to a TNA level promotion. So being champion there means something. I have one standard for "my guy" and that's to have a sucessful career. That may be a Razor Ramon type career it may be a The Rock type career. There isnt any one standard for success for any wrestler.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JamesK said:


> The thing about Luger in IMO that even the his NWA push didn't live up to the expectations but* it was more succefull because of the programs he worked because of the association with Horsemen and because he worked with guys like Flair,Dusty,Nikita Koloff and many other established names...*


Point is it worked pretty well for him because they kept him with talent that made him look better than he was.

Right place, right time. Just like Reigns today.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Elipses Corter said:


> Point is it worked pretty well for him because they kept him with talent that made him look better than he was.
> 
> Right place, right time. Just like Reigns today.


No.. There is a huge difference.. In NWA the talent was already established that's why it worked a little better...

Now when Luger came to the WWF and they tried to push him to the moon the crowd pretty much rejected him because there were talented guys in the roster that were not established and they choose them because they got over naturally..

Reigns is in the same state that Luger was in WWF. The company wants to push him but there are so many talented guys that the company doesn't push soooo hard like Reigns..


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JamesK said:


> I said it a million times i will say it again.. Don't worry about Reigns.. They will push him, he will get exposed and people will reject him..
> The history of wrestling proves that.. You want names? Let's see:
> 
> Lex Luger
> Bobby Lashley
> Sheamus
> Diesel
> Del Rio
> Koslov
> Kennedy
> 
> All of them was destined to become main guys... But guess what.. They failed because their pushes were forced..


What the hell is an unforced push? Is Bo Dallas being pushed? Is Rusev? They're both running through the entire midcard and nobody asked for them. Rusev wouldn't even be getting a reaction if it wasn't for Lana and hes like 20-0. Bo got no reaction through his first 5 weeks even after months of vignettes but they still _pushed_ him down our throats. Just because you learn to like the taste after awhile doesnt mean it didn't happen.

When Shield debuted and ran through the entire roster of main eventers and legends was that a forced push? How many Raws did they main event before ppl started asking for more Shield?

Its only a _forced _ push or superman booking because its not your guy. Bray Wyatt didn't take a single pin between his debut and his singles main event match at Wrestlemania which was what 11 months? Was that a forced push? Why doesn't he get shit for that?


----------



## LigerJ81

I was thinking something like this. They can still have him wear the vest or shirt.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Because there's very much so potential in this guy. Even if others don't think so.

DISCLAIMER: I am no way shape or form saying Roman is on Rocky's level or will ever will be!

But WWE were very adamant on pushing a Rocky Maivia and the crowd booed the fuck out of that man. Told him to die and just go the fuck away. There was nothing special or remarkable about no damn Rocky Maiva. He looked like a goof and not one memorable promo or match came from him.

Rocky Maivia would have been eaten alive on this board, let's be honest.

But WWE saw something in him and kept going at it. The saving grace came in Vince taking a chance in allowing Rocky Maivia become The Rock under Rocky's suggestion.

That changed his whole damn career right there.

Again, not saying Roman will ever be that big. But I think he has a lot of raw material and tools that can be shaped into something very awesome. Unfortunately, I seriously don't see it happening in the stoic bad ass character he has now.

The way WWE has slaughtered his FCW moveset doesn't help him either.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What the hell is an unforced push? Is Bo Dallas being pushed? Is Rusev? They're both running through the entire midcard and nobody asked for them. Rusev wouldn't even be getting a reaction if it wasn't for Lana and hes like 20-0. Bo got no reaction through his first 5 weeks even after months of vignettes but they still _pushed_ him down our throats. Just because you learn to like the taste after awhile doesnt mean it didn't happen.
> 
> When Shield debuted and ran through the entire roster of main eventers and legends was that a forced push? How many Raws did they main event before ppl started asking for more Shield?
> 
> Its only a _forced _ push or superman booking because its not your guy. Bray Wyatt didn't take a single pin between his debut and his singles main event match at Wrestlemania which was what 11 months? Was that a forced push? Why doesn't he get shit for that?


There's always a double standard when it comes to Reigns. Others can enjoy their pushes and time in the spotlight but when it comes to him, it's an affront. Not to mention the shifting definitions of what success means . At one point, his detractors didn't think he would survive outside of the shield or be cheered. Now that he is, the waiting game of when he is going to fizzle out is being played. It's always on the horizon even while he continues to gain more fans. He's doing alright so far as someone dismissed as a passing fad.


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What the hell is an unforced push? Is Bo Dallas being pushed? Is Rusev? They're both running through the entire midcard and nobody asked for them. Rusev wouldn't even be getting a reaction if it wasn't for Lana and hes like 20-0. Bo got no reaction through his first 5 weeks even after months of vignettes but they still _pushed_ him down our throats. Just because you learn to like the taste after awhile doesnt mean it didn't happen.
> 
> When Shield debuted and ran through the entire roster of main eventers and legends was that a forced push? How many Raws did they main event before ppl started asking for more Shield?
> 
> Its only a _forced _ push or superman booking because its not your guy. Bray Wyatt didn't take a single pin between his debut and his singles main event match at Wrestlemania which was what 11 months? Was that a forced push? Why doesn't he get shit for that?


:clap Wyatt even beat the Shield clean, bryan and a wrestlemania feud with John Cena..why aren't these tools complaining about all that overpush?


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



skyman101 said:


> Seriously, what's interesting about him?
> 
> 1. He sucks on the mic.
> 
> *Average not horrible.*
> 
> 2. Has no personality or character.
> 
> *Enforcer of the Shield and Now Rebel Who Wants to Take Down Authority. *
> 
> 3. Sucks in the ring and has 3 moves.
> 
> *LOL the dumbest argument ever made in wrestling. I have seen this same argument used against Cena for many years. He has numerous moves-SUPERMAN PUNCH, SPEAR, LEAPING CLOTHESLINE, SAMOAN DROP, RUNNING DROPKICK, BELLY TO BELLY SUPLEX and he also knows how to do a SPINNING BULLGOD. There you go, 6 that he actually uses and 7 that he can use. He is a powerhouse, he doesn't need to be a mat technician. *
> 
> The only thing he has is a good look. How does a 'good look' make storylines interesting?


*That and charisma and he's OVER! *


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What the hell is an unforced push? Is Bo Dallas being pushed? Is Rusev? They're both running through the entire midcard and nobody asked for them. Rusev wouldn't even be getting a reaction if it wasn't for Lana and hes like 20-0. Bo got no reaction through his first 5 weeks even after months of vignettes but they still _pushed_ him down our throats. Just because you learn to like the taste after awhile doesnt mean it didn't happen.
> 
> When Shield debuted and ran through the entire roster of main eventers and legends was that a forced push? How many Raws did they main event before ppl started asking for more Shield?
> 
> Its only a _forced _ push or superman booking because its not your guy. Bray Wyatt didn't take a single pin between his debut and his singles main event match at Wrestlemania which was what 11 months? Was that a forced push? Why doesn't he get shit for that?


The shield was a tag team.. Yes they was taking wins here and there but they had a limit... Bo Dallas and Rusev pushes are different because they are midcard pushes and they are gaining wins over people with lose every week..

Forced push is when you take too much way too soon.. Like Reigns the one that Reigns is getting right now. He hasn't win a huge title yet but it's about to happen(of course not in Battleground). The thing that you don't understand is that you should want a slow push instead of monster push... The things i say they are not things that i make up from my mind. They are things that *actually HAPPENED* in the past and if you know about them you will see the similarities with Reigns..


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

off topic but interesting to read Wynter state Rocky Maivia looked like a goof when a huge part of how WWE presented him was clean cut good looking blue chip athlete. They even went as far as to have Sunny basically gush over him on commentary and used model Cindy Margolis as a slammy date for him to further that image.


----------



## Empress

That could work. It's simple but I know how some feel about his conditioning. He looks fine to me but he'd have to maintain his abs since a lot of people think he's not lean enough.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Exactly, WWE was shoving Rocky Maivia down all the throats. And you bet your ass WF would have shitted alllll over him if he debuted today. Never knowing just how big that guy would get.

But of course, everyone could see he was going to be a huge star, my bad


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I think both other members of the shield are better than him. But BAH GAWD look at the size of that man. Can it be, that's gotta be REIGNS


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly, WWE was shoving Rocky Maivia down all the throats. And you bet your ass WF would have shitted alllll over him. Never knowing just how big that guy would get.
> 
> But of course, everyone could see he was going to be a huge star, my bad :rolleyes


I still remember the endless promo for Rocky. It was right out the gate and the WWE didn't let up even when the fans booed. They turned him because something was always there. Some people are acting as if Roman just debuted on the main roster last month and has destroyed everyone. Not so. But since so many are keen to use the past as an indicator, I'm going with a Rock style evolution. Reigns is finding his footing. He hasn't stumbled too much that he can't make up ground.


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JamesK said:


> The shield was a tag team.. *Yes they was taking wins here and there but they had a limit*... Bo Dallas and Rusev pushes are different because they are midcard pushes and they are gaining wins over people with lose every week..
> 
> Forced push is when you take too much way too soon.. Like Reigns the one that Reigns is getting right now. He hasn't win a huge title yet but it's about to happen(of course not in Battleground). The thing that you don't understand is that you should want a slow push instead of monster push... The things i say they are not things that i make up from my mind. They are things that actually HAPPENED in the past and if you know about them you will see the similarities with Reigns..


fpalm Son, just let it go. Chris JeriG.O.A.T completely owned, embarrassed and exposed your hypocrisy. Don't make it worse for yourself.


----------



## Telos

Empress said:


> That could work. It's simple but I know how some feel about his conditioning. He looks fine to me but he'd have to maintain his abs since a lot of people think he's not lean enough.


He's fighting with those Samoan genes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JamesK said:


> No.. There is a huge difference.. In NWA the talent was already established that's why it worked a little better...


You mean like Luger, who was main eventing with Flair less than a year after his first match?

Or Nikita Koloff, who was headlining with Dusty less than 6 months after his debut?

Or the Road Warriors, who were tag champions a year after their debut?



JamesK said:


> Now when Luger came to the WWF and they tried to push him to the moon the crowd pretty much rejected him because there were talented guys in the roster that were not established and they choose them because they got over naturally..


Ok...?



JamesK said:


> Reigns is in the same state that Luger was in WWF. The company wants to push him but there are so many talented guys that the company doesn't push soooo hard like Reigns..


Exact same thing as Luger in '86.

Dusty wanted to push him, in spite of guys that were good workers. How is that any different from Reigns today?

What are you disagreeing with me on?


----------



## Wynter

I think people expected him to be really ripped. And some people took some weird joy pointing out Roman didn't have a six pack and making fun. Pettiness I tell ya :lol

I don't even think it should matter. Not like Punk or DB were running around chiseled lol

SCSA and The Rock didn't always have lean stomachs or six packs either. As long as he looks impressive in the shoulders and arms area, maybe even in his back too, Roman would be fine shirtless.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What the hell is an unforced push? Is Bo Dallas being pushed? Is Rusev? They're both running through the entire midcard and nobody asked for them. Rusev wouldn't even be getting a reaction if it wasn't for Lana and hes like 20-0. Bo got no reaction through his first 5 weeks even after months of vignettes but they still _pushed_ him down our throats. Just because you learn to like the taste after awhile doesnt mean it didn't happen.
> 
> When Shield debuted and ran through the entire roster of main eventers and legends was that a forced push? How many Raws did they main event before ppl started asking for more Shield?
> 
> Its only a _forced _ push or superman booking because its not your guy. Bray Wyatt didn't take a single pin between his debut and his singles main event match at Wrestlemania which was what 11 months? Was that a forced push? Why doesn't he get shit for that?


Because Bray is more than a simple "Look" guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Welp, another "LOLREIGNSSUCKS" thread that's bound to be merged in here. Prepare yourselves. :shitstorm*


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> Because he has the potential to become a draw long term, unlike ambrose. Ambrose is a overrated hack, *a fake Lesnar pretend* and people would eventually see through that fake shit. He will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!
> 
> 
> 
> :maury
> 
> 
> what a load of bullshit. Both Dolph and Rvd were outpopping and overshadowing him in the mitb match. if not for Seth keeping him relevant, he would've been a total after-thought at the PPV.


:Jordan


----------



## LigerJ81

The Reigns Train said:


> *Welp, another "LOLREIGNSSUCKS" thread that's bound to be merged in here. Prepare yourselves. :shitstorm*


Here we go:faint:


----------



## Wynter

I'm quite amazed with how obsessed this board can be with him....


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JamesK said:


> The shield was a tag team.. Yes they was taking wins here and there but they had a limit... Bo Dallas and Rusev pushes are different because they are midcard pushes and they are gaining wins over people with lose every week..
> 
> Forced push is when you take too much way too soon.. Like Reigns the one that Reigns is getting right now. He hasn't win a huge title yet but it's about to happen(of course not in Battleground). The thing that you don't understand is that you should want a slow push instead of monster push... The things i say they are not things that i make up from my mind. They are things that *actually HAPPENED* in the past and if you know about them you will see the similarities with Reigns..


But Reigns fans aren't advocating for a monster push, none of us even want to see him win the WWEWHC before WM31 which will have been his third year on the main roster without a singles championship. 

We can't control his booking though and mainly we just want the hypocrisy to stop. Bray Wyatt got a singles main event at WM. Dean Ambrose set the US championship record and got a singles match with Undertaker. Seth Rollins is Mr MitB, Cesaro won the first annual Andre the Giant battle royal and has an upcoming match with Brock Lesnar. Roman broke a record held by Kane of all people and tied one that nobody knows off the top of their head who it belongs to.

They dont get hated on though.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Being overpushed is only a problem to some people because of the member that's getting the push.

In a sense, the start was Survivor Series 2013. By the time of the pay off, that'll be 17-18 months.

His cousin not named Dwayne got more than that in his first 8 months.

But, I know. If it was Ambrose, no such thing as overpushed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But Reigns fans aren't advocating for a monster push, none of us even want to see him win the WWEWHC before WM31 which will have been his third year on the main roster without a singles championship.
> 
> We can't control his booking though and mainly we just want the hypocrisy to stop. Bray Wyatt got a singles main event at WM. Dean Ambrose set the US championship record and got a singles match with Undertaker. Seth Rollins is Mr MitB, Cesaro won the first annual Andre the Giant battle royal and has an upcoming match with Brock Lesnar. Roman broke a record held by Kane of all people and tied one that nobody knows off the top of their head who it belongs to.
> 
> They dont get hated on though.


Yet again, :clap :clap


----------



## JBLGOAT

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

The WWE can't seem to give anyone in the main event scene a decent character...

Not just Roman Boreigns, but Blandy Borton, Klame, Junk Cena, Alberto del Snooro, Snoozemus.

All the interesting characters are in the midcard Sandow, Bo Dallas, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Ruseuv, etc.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *Welp, another "LOLREIGNSSUCKS" thread that's bound to be merged in here. Prepare yourselves. :shitstorm*


I think I'm doing pretty good holding my own. Chrisjerigoat (hope I spelled it right) is exposing folks though! :


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Elipses Corter said:


> You mean like Luger, who was main eventing with Flair less than a year after his first match?
> 
> Or Nikita Koloff, who was headlining with Dusty less than 6 months after his debut?
> 
> Or the Road Warriors, who were tag champions a year after their debut?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...?
> 
> 
> 
> Exact same thing as Luger in '86.
> 
> Dusty wanted to push him, in spite of guys that were good workers. How is that any different from Reigns today?
> 
> What are you disagreeing with me on?


I am disagreeing with you that his NWA worked because the guys most of the guys had already recieved their pushes when Luger started working with them...So the crowd accepted the young and hungry Luger...Also the rest of the talent who didn't recieved a push was not so great..

Now when the WWF decided to push Luger there were so many talents that haven't recieved a ME event push so the crowd decided to choose them over Luger and this is exactly the same thing that is happening today. 



Afnorok said:


> fpalm Son, just let it go. Chris JeriG.O.A.T completely owned, embarrassed and exposed your hypocrisy. Don't make it worse for yourself.


Of course he did..



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But Reigns fans aren't advocating for a monster push, none of us even want to see him win the WWEWHC before WM31 which will have been his third year on the main roster without a singles championship.
> 
> We can't control his booking though and mainly we just want the hypocrisy to stop. Bray Wyatt got a singles main event at WM. Dean Ambrose set the US championship record and got a singles match with Undertaker. Seth Rollins is Mr MitB, Cesaro won the first annual Andre the Giant battle royal and has an upcoming match with Brock Lesnar. Roman broke a record held by Kane of all people and tied one that nobody knows off the top of their head who it belongs to.
> 
> They dont get hated on though.


Reigns is a single star for how long? 1 and a half month right? So you want for him to win the title at Mania.. That's fine. Now for the past 1 and a half month Reigns is spearing people of their boots at every single show.Also don't forget that since Survivor Series Roman has taken the pin almost every single win for the Shield..

This for the fans(I don't mean his fans in here but the general crowd) if continues until Mania can become tiring.. The same people that boo Cena(and like Reigns now) will eventually see Reigns like Cena and they will reject him...

Also don't kid yourself.. You can't count as ME pushed the Bray WM single match feed to Cena or Ambrose's meaningless US title reign or Cesaro's Battle Royal win(he is not getting a match with Brock)..

I don't understand why all of you are getting offended from what i say. I think that you want from Reigns to succeed right? What i say is simple. They will destroy him if the push him to hard. It happened before and it will happen again..


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Redzero said:


> Because Bray is more than a simple "Look" guy.


Ok well according to the ppl paying to see the show and quite a few of us on WF so is Reigns. Ability is subjective there are ppl who think Bray sucks in the ring, others that think his promos suck and dont make sense. 

We Reigns fans find him charismatic, athletic, intense, and dripping with potential.


----------



## O10101

WynterWarm12 said:


> I think people expected him to be really ripped. And some people took some weird joy pointing out Roman didn't have a six pack and making fun. Pettiness I tell ya :lol
> 
> I don't even think it should matter. Not like Punk or DB were running around chiseled lol


You would definitely have a valid point here, however it's invalidated by the fact that no one was saying Punk or Bryan were deserving of a spot atop the main event because of their "look". 

In Reigns's case, that is exactly what argument most supporters of his use, that his look is why he should be the next big thing, and warrants such a push to the top.

Forgetting for a moment how ridiculous it is to base someones status within the company off their look alone, if you're going to do that you can't cry foul when people point out the fact that he may not have that look after all :shrug


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JBLGOAT said:


> All the *interesting characters* are in the midcard Sandow, Bo Dallas, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, *Ruseuv*, etc.


:LOL


----------



## Empress

Telos said:


> He's fighting with those Samoan genes.


I saw a picture of Roman during his college football days a few minutes ago. He was big. I guess you have to be to be a football player but I see what everyone is talking about now. The struggle is real for him. 

@Wynter
There really is an obsession with him and the logic makes less sense than WWE logic. Everyone gets pushed to the moon and it's time for a celebration. When the WWE focus on him, it's the second coming of the apocalypse. He deserves his spot just as much as the next guy.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

He makes woman's panties wet, that seems to be one of the reasons Vince looks for in a main eventer.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Because the face of the company has to be a crossover mainstream star. The wrestlers you guys want as the face of the company wont be getting movie offers, appearing at awards, on talk shows, on television shows etc all while working a full WWE schedule. Most of those guys dont even want that burden, Roman Reigns has potential to be that and more importantly he WANTS it. Hes going to get better without a doubt, thank god you guys arent in charge because WWE is actually going to give him TIME ,and not shoot him down before he even takes off.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Only viable next face of the company? 

Apart from Cena, there is NO ONE else. Daniel Bryan at 5"9 and a hobo beard can't be the poster boy for new fans. 
They tried with Randy, even called him the face of the company as a bloody gimmick, they gave Bryan the best chance at it.

Now they want a strong figure who can extend across the brackets. Kids think he is superman, chicks want to bang him, and older fans realise his genetics and his ability to work. How is that not in the best interests of the company? In retrospect, the real reason is because they ran out of colours for Cena's shirts.


----------



## #Mark

Reigns is the most unnecessarily hated wrestler on the roster. He's going to be great but you guys will never appreciate him.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



#Mark said:


> Reigns is the most unnecessarily hated wrestler on the roster. He's going to be great but you guys will never appreciate him.


Most would love him if he could work a match without having to sit in the corner for half of it gasping for air. In tag matches he's rarely ever tagged in unless it's the last minute or so of the match.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Dude, Rocky Maivia's debut match was 1996 Survivor Series where he freaking won :lmao WWE was immediately pushing him as a blue chipper and the greatest thing since sliced cheese; all while being an inexperienced wrestler :lol Three months later he's IC champ (when the belt actually mattered). 

WWE was going balls to the walls with telling everyone just how amazing Rock Maivia was. That dude right there? Now he was receiving a damn super push :lol

Go look at old Rocky Maivia matches and tell me they were freaking spectacular? lol


Fans told this man to go die, The Rock, The Great One, the most electrifying man in the whole freaking business!....was hated...hard :lol

Yeah, those fans couldn't predict the future either


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I really hope Reigns succeeds, if not it will be another decade of Cena.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



#Mark said:


> Reigns is the most unnecessarily hated wrestler on the roster. He's going to be great but you guys will never appreciate him.


Hes not even forced down the audience throats the way they make it seem , hes one of the most laid back soon to be stars. He doesnt even pander to the crowd, he gets a strong reaction by just standing there.. Thats presence and natural charisma. You cant teach that.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I don't think the fans turned in Cena because of his wins and dominating the competition I think they turned on him because of his goody two shoes character and his everything will be ok attitude. That's what got old. The fact that no matter what happens Cena's says its gone be ok no its not get mad tell the fans to stop booing something anything.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Ok well according to the ppl paying to see the show and quite a few of us on WF so is Reigns. Ability is subjective there are ppl who think Bray sucks in the ring, others that think his promos suck and dont make sense.
> 
> We Reigns fans find him charismatic, athletic, intense, and dripping with potential.


I wish I could rep you but we're of the same mind. 

Not every Roman Reigns fan bases their appreciation of him based on his looks. But to address that criticism, Reigns is in the entertainment industry. Looks matter. We live in a superficial world and appearance comes into play. If he is being groomed to be the total package and crossover star, he'd be a fool not to take advantage. His features are not a crutch but another tool in a manner of speaking.


He's not HBK in the ring but I enjoy his explosive move set. I'm a fan of many styles of wrestling. I can enjoy The Reigns, the Bret Hart's and high flyers. And he is far from bland. The WWE may limit him, but the man is very charismatic. He carries himself like a star and presents himself well. 

As for the endless doomsday predictions that he is going to flame out, shouldn't he be running on fumes by now? Many assume his pops are artificial but they keep happening every week. Just as other new stars are making names for themselves but few take exception. It's only a problem when Reigns isn't jobbing out to everyone on the roster.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, Rocky Maivia's debut match was 1996 Survivor Series where he freaking won :lmao WWE was immediately pushing him as a blue chipper and the greatest thing since sliced cheese; all while being an inexperienced wrestler wise :lol Three months later he's IC champ (when the belt actually mattered).
> 
> WWE was going balls to the walls with telling everyone just how amazing Rock Maivia was. That dude right there? Now he was receiving a damn super push :lol
> 
> Go look at old Rocky Maivia matches and tell me they were freaking spectacular? lol
> 
> 
> Fans told this man to go die, The Rock, The Great One, the most electrifying man in the whole freaking business!....was hated...hard :lol
> 
> Yeah, those fans couldn't predict the future either


Are you talking to me right? Rocky Mavia failed.. They pushing him to hard and he failed..The people hated him for that reason. That's a fact.. Rocky Mavia(the persona) never accomplished anything.

Now the WWE repackaged him us a The Rock the put him with a heel group and then he got over..The Rock character growed naturally with the people... It was a slow and steady push that's why it was succefull... 

If you can't understand this you are living in your own bubble...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

JamesK said:


> I am disagreeing with you that his NWA worked because the guys most of the guys had already recieved their pushes when Luger started working with them...So the crowd accepted the young and hungry Luger...Also the rest of the talent who didn't recieved a push was not so great..


The crowd accepted him. In other words, IT WORKED.

They took a guy who hadn't been in the business a year yet, put him in there with Flair and made him a star in that territory.

Since when is that a sign that it didn't work? 


The rest of the talent who didn't receive a push was not so great?

You mean like Barry Windham, who was miles ahead of Luger? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, Rocky Maivia's debut match was 1996 Survivor Series where he freaking won :lmao WWE was immediately pushing him as a blue chipper and the greatest thing since sliced cheese; all while being an inexperienced wrestler :lol Three months later he's IC champ (when the belt actually mattered).
> 
> WWE was going balls to the walls with telling everyone just how amazing Rock Maivia was. That dude right there? Now he was receiving a damn super push :lol
> 
> Go look at old Rocky Maivia matches and tell me they were freaking spectacular? lol
> 
> 
> Fans told this man to go die, The Rock, The Great One, the most electrifying man in the whole freaking business!....was hated...hard :lol
> 
> Yeah, those fans couldn't predict the future either


Wynter gotta disagree here I don't think it was his push it was his character. You had Austin cursing going crazy being a bad azz you had Bret trying to break people's leg with a figure four on the post Taker being a bad azz Sid being a bad azz then over here yoy got Rocky smiling like a boy scout.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Rocky/The Rock was never a slow push, not in any incarnation that Dwayne Johnson took on. Don't rewrite history because you want to make Reigns look like he is steamrolling through the roster which he isn't. Once Rocky shifted to The Rock, the WWE never looked back.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

My whole point was showing what a true super push looks like.

WWE was steamrolling Rocky on everyone from the moment he stepped in a ring.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



JamesK said:


> I am disagreeing with you that his NWA worked because the guys most of the guys had already recieved their pushes when Luger started working with them...So the crowd accepted the young and hungry Luger...Also the rest of the talent who didn't recieved a push was not so great..
> 
> Now when the WWF decided to push Luger there were so many talents that haven't recieved a ME event push so the crowd decided to choose them over Luger and this is exactly the same thing that is happening today.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he did..
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns is a single star for how long? 1 and a half month right? So you want for him to win the title at Mania.. That's fine. Now for the past 1 and a half month Reigns is spearing people of their boots at every single show.Also don't forget that since Survivor Series Roman has taken the pin almost every single win for the Shield..
> 
> This for the fans(I don't mean his fans in here but the general crowd) if continues until Mania can become tiring.. The same people that boo Cena(and like Reigns now) will eventually see Reigns like Cena and they will reject him...
> 
> Also don't kid yourself.. You can't count as ME pushed the Bray WM single match feed to Cena or Ambrose's meaningless US title reign or Cesaro's Battle Royal win(he is not getting a match with Brock)..
> 
> I don't understand why all of you are getting offended from what i say. I think that you want from Reigns to succeed right? What i say is simple. They will destroy him if the push him to hard. It happened before and it will happen again..


Why does it matter how long hes been a singles star? Brock was a singles star for 5 months before he won the WWE title and from Rocky of all people. Rollins has been a singles star in the WWE for exactly as long as Reigns and ppl wanted him to cash in on Cena already. Reigns is not getting a Sheamus or ADR push and the difference between him and those dudes is that the crowd is behind him.

You compare him to guys who got pushed "too hard, too fast" in the past that failed but the crowds weren't begging for those guys. Ppl say they're going to turn on him after he gets to the top like Cena ignoring ppl loved Cena once and they hate that he hasn't changed in 10 years not that hes on top.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

"_This is what's wrong with faces, none of them are badasses!_"


...


"_Roman Reigns sucks! He's just another superman!_'


unk2


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Comparing Rocky Maivia with Roman Reigns is stupid. Maivia was pushed as a top face since the day he debuted. Roman Reigns has already wrestled in two WMs. Maybe in a team, but a very succesful team. He is not a rookie and he is over with the crowd already. Remember Diesel and Lesnar? They got pushed even faster. Also, I find funny how some people think Wyatt deserves a title reign, but Roman doesn't.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Just to quote a guy in a forum:

"Stop pushing Cena, push new people!" 

WWE pushes new people. 

"These people aren't ready! They're weak on the mic. They don't have any moves. blah blah blah."


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



rbhayek said:


> *That and charisma and he's OVER! *


Is Reigns good enough to cut 10 minute promos, just like main eventers are supposed to? Right now all he say's is 2 lines.

4-5 moves is barely a moveset. Cena despite having the 5 moves of doom, actually kinda has a moveset. Not to mention Reigns has barely competed in singles matches. 

"Enforcer of the Shield/Rebel who wants to take down the authority." How is that even a character? That's just a situation.

There's nothing unique about Reigns. He's bland, has no personality and only has a good look. He's only mainly over because of women who scream when he appears.

There's no way Reigns is good enough to carry a top storyline and main event.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



imWAYova said:


> Hes not even forced down the audience throats the way they make it seem , hes one of the most laid back soon to be stars. He doesnt even pander to the crowd, he gets a strong reaction by just standing there.. Thats presence and natural charisma. You cant teach that.


Record in Survivor Series and Royal Rumble... yeah sure.

That's called Forced Push.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Empress said:


> Rocky/The Rock was never a slow push, not in any incarnation that Dwayne Johnson took on. Don't rewrite history because you want to make Reigns look like he is steamrolling through the roster which he isn't. Once Rocky shifted to The Rock, the WWE never looked back.


Agreed. Once he joined the nation he was again giving the IC Title just three months later. Superpush slow push whatever as long as WWE keeps Roman as the bad azz tough guy and not a goody toe shoes like smiling Rocky or never give up Cena he'll be fine. Remember the crowds turned on Cena becauase he became a boy scout not his push.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

JAROTO said:


> Comparing Rocky Maivia with Roman Reigns is stupid. Maivia was pushed as a top face since the day he debuted. Roman Reigns has already wrestled in two WMs. Maybe in a team, but a very succesful team. He is not a rookie and he is over with the crowd already. Remember Diesel and Lesnar? They got pushed even faster. Also, I find funny how some people think Wyatt deserves a title reign, but Roman doesn't.


I think the comparison is based on Rocky getting pushed fast, despite people not being too fond of Rocky.

But he got better and people warmed up to him. Some people don't even want to give Roman a chance, just like they didn't wanna give Rocky a chance and look how he turned out.

Roman has obvious potential and the risk that comes with the push is worth the reward, based on what they did with his cousin not named Yokozuna in the '90s.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> Ambrose will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!


Fucking embarrassing.

Reigns is being groomed because he has the presence of a bad-ass, which men tend to respect and women find attractive. That he has been gifted with some sex appeal for the ladies is a plus too. That equals $$$.

Barring an unforeseen injury or other circumstance, all three members of the former Shield will be top stars throughout the decade. Why do you think they feuded with Evolution, who had three of the top stars of the past decade? That was a torch-passing feud.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



skyman101 said:


> "Rebel who wants to take down the authority." How is that even a character? That's just a situation.


Does the most popular man in WWE history, Stone Cold Steve Austin ring a bell?

Or even your favourite - CM Punk, who was against the authority of Johnny Ace in his WWE Championship run? What about when Punk was gearing up for a feud with the actual Authority earlier this year, but left?


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



skyman101 said:


> Is Reigns good enough to cut 10 minute promos, just like main eventers are supposed to? Right now all he say's is 2 lines.
> 
> 4-5 moves is barely a moveset. Cena despite having the 5 moves of doom, actually kinda has a moveset. Not to mention Reigns has barely competed in singles matches.
> 
> "Enforcer of the Shield/Rebel who wants to take down the authority." How is that even a character? That's just a situation.
> 
> There's nothing unique about Reigns. He's bland, has no personality and only has a good look. He's only mainly over because of women who scream when he appears.
> 
> There's no way Reigns is good enough to carry a top storyline and main event.


Didnt Cena develop that moveset as he climbed up? Im sure Reigns will expand as he goes.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



MADDOXITRON said:


> Does the most popular man in WWE history, Stone Cold Steve Austin ring a bell?
> 
> Or even your favourite - CM Punk, who was against the authority of Johnny Ace in his WWE Championship run? What about when Punk was gearing up for a feud with the actual Authority earlier this year, but left?


:clap


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



skyman101 said:


> 4-5 moves is barely a moveset. Cena despite having the 5 moves of doom, actually kinda has a moveset. Not to mention Reigns has barely competed in singles matches.


In that case, Daniel Bryan should win the title 76 times.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



MADDOXITRON said:


> Does the most popular man in WWE history, Stone Cold Steve Austin ring a bell?
> 
> Or even your favourite - CM Punk, who was against the authority of Johnny Ace in his WWE Championship run? What about when Punk was gearing up for a feud with the actual Authority earlier this year, but left?


End thread.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Mazodus said:


> In that case, Daniel Bryan should win the title 76 times.


It's all about the quantity of MOVEZ, brother. MOVEZ = best for business.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

He's pretty over.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Elipses Corter said:


> I think the comparison is based on Rocky getting pushed fast, despite people not being too fond of Rocky.
> 
> But he got better and people warmed up to him. Some people don't even want to give Roman a chance, just like they didn't wanna give Rocky a chance and look how he turned out.
> 
> Roman has obvious potential and the risk that comes with the push is worth the reward, based on what they did with his cousin not named Yokozuna in the '90s.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


(Y) Yeah, that's what I was trying to get across. 

Rocky's push was a true ass super, kick him down your fucking throat, push :lol. 

And I was just trying to point out you just never know what greatness a talent can show under the right timing and gimmick. Obviously WWE saw potential in Rocky, despite the audience despising his cheesy ass and Rocky being inexperienced in wrestling.

Roman fans see potential in him and quite firmly believe he will breakout one day, showcase what we all see in him, despite many detractors saying he's destined to fail, just straight up sucks and there's no redeeming qualities to him.

It just will come in time and experience and just maybe a tweak to his gimmick/character. 

Husky Harris to Bray Wyatt is a "God damn! What a difference that made." type thing too. You just never know.

And like I said, not like Rocky Maivia was out there putting on spectacular matches all over the place either. Who would have thought that man would end up in such high profile matches? Roman will get better at singles matches in time.


And damn, despite him sucking so much, he's pretty fucking over.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



skyman101 said:


> Is Reigns good enough to cut 10 minute promos, just like main eventers are supposed to? Right now all he say's is 2 lines.
> 
> 4-5 moves is barely a moveset. Cena despite having the 5 moves of doom, actually kinda has a moveset. Not to mention Reigns has barely competed in singles matches.
> 
> "Enforcer of the Shield/Rebel who wants to take down the authority." How is that even a character? That's just a situation.
> 
> There's nothing unique about Reigns. He's bland, has no personality and only has a good look. He's only mainly over because of women who scream when he appears.
> 
> There's no way Reigns is good enough to carry a top storyline and main event.


The 5 moves of doom argument is just the absolute worst. How many moves does Dean Ambrose use? DDT, rebound clothesline, rope tied up drop kick, elbow drop, Dirty Deeds. Thats 5 moves or are we counting the "psycho punches" too? 

5 moves is the WWE style and it affects everybody. But of course you'll tell me that in the indys he did "moar muvz" and Ill wait as Im sure somebody will post the top 25 moves of Roman Reigns vid.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Redzero said:


> Record in Survivor Series and Royal Rumble... yeah sure.
> 
> That's called Forced Push.


In that case, every top guy has had a "forced push"?

Why? Because they were placed in situations to make fans get behind them.


Pretty simple. No different than what WCW did with Goldberg or what Vince did with HBK in '95-'96. Wrestling 101. Guys like Austin were exceptions.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

1.) He's a big guy.

2.) He has charisma.

3.) He's The Rock's cousin.

#DealWithIt

- Vic


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> :clap Wyatt even beat the Shield clean, bryan and a wrestlemania feud with John Cena..why aren't these tools complaining about all that overpush?


Cause he's awsume Reigns is turrible.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

skyman101 said:


> Is Reigns good enough to cut 10 minute promos, just like main eventers are supposed to? Right now all he say's is 2 lines.


When did it become a rule that top guys had to cut 10 minute promos?

Not only that but mic work is something that can always improve. Bully Ray in TNA is a prime example.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Vic Capri said:


> 1.) He's a big guy.
> 
> 2.) He has charisma.
> 
> 3.) He's The Rock's cousin.
> 
> #DealWithIt
> 
> - Vic


Usos are the Rocks cousins how come it took them years to get a shot? The Rock says Tamina is his cousin, he even bought her a Lexus, where's her push?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Yeah, the five moves thing is just WWE formula, especially for their top guys. It's not like Roman only knows 5 moves, because there are youtube videos to prove he knows at least 15 moves and is capable of doing more.

For whatever reason, WWE prefers he sticks with the moves we see him do now. No fault of his own.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Usos are the Rocks cousins how come it took them years to get a shot? The Rock says Tamina is his cousin, he even bought her a Lexus, where's her push?


Tamina inherited the Snuka side of pushes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, the five moves thing is just WWE formula, especially for their top guys. It's not like Roman only knows 5 moves, because there are youtube videos to prove he knows at least 15 moves and is capable of doing more.
> 
> For whatever reason, WWE prefers he sticks with the moves we see him do now. No fault of his own.


Thats the case for alot of wrestlers, and im sure people know this, but the hate is real. It is what it is.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Elipses Corter said:


> When did it become a rule that top guys had to cut 10 minute promos?
> 
> Not only that but mic work is something that can always improve. Bully Ray in TNA is a prime example.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


When CM Punk started cutting his 15 min HHH-like promos.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



MADDOXITRON said:


> Does the most popular man in WWE history, Stone Cold Steve Austin ring a bell?
> 
> Or even your favourite - CM Punk, who was against the authority of Johnny Ace in his WWE Championship run? What about when Punk was gearing up for a feud with the actual Authority earlier this year, but left?


'Facing the authority' is a situation. There's a difference.

Stone Cold Steve Austin was one of the best mic workers ever. He could carry top storylines and his overall anti-hero persona was unique.

Same goes for Punk. One of the best on the mic and his pipebombs were captivating.

What's special about Reigns? That he comes out and spears people? How is that going to carry top storylines?


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

It worked for Austin giving ppl Stunners :draper2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

CHIcagoMade said:


> When CM Punk started cutting his 15 min HHH-like promos.


Punk wasn't the top guy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark

Is Reigns even bad on the mic? This gets passed around like its an objective fact but I haven't seen any evidence. His material may not be great but his delivery is always good.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

skyman101 said:


> What's special about Reigns? That he comes out and spears people? How is that going to carry top storylines?


Ask Goldberg.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

To those who have problems with Reigns' position, I just want to point out that virtually every time WWE has hand-picked a "top guy" it hasn't worked out, so relax. Let the next year play out and it'll either work or it won't. 

WWE didn't hand pick Austin, and Hogan was already starting Hulkamania in the AWA before they positioned him at the top of the WWF. The Rock was a hated babyface until his popularity grew so organically they had to make him a top face. Reigns doesn't have that, at least not yet.


To those who see Reigns as the Second Coming, just remember that at WrestleMania 21, they picked Batista to be the new top guy over Cena, but the fans chose otherwise over the next few months. Batista was given the strongest push out of the two, but eventually, Cena's popularity was undeniable and they moved him to RAW. (Both were mega-over, though, until Batista's injury)


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



skyman101 said:


> 'Facing the authority' is a situation. There's a difference.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin was one of the best mic workers ever. He could carry top storylines and his overall anti-hero persona was unique.
> 
> Same goes for Punk. One of the best on the mic and his pipebombs were captivating.
> 
> What's special about Reigns? That he comes out and spears people? How is that going to carry top storylines?


So do you believe has peaked? Theres no upside and what we see is what we get?


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



#Mark said:


> Is Reigns even bad on the mic? This gets passed around like its an objective fact but I haven't seen any evidence. His material may not be great but his delivery is always good.


His TV promo aren't The best but if you look at his backstage stuff, Interviews, etc. You can see why ppl see potential if WWE loosens the leash and lets him do his own stuff. Instead of giving him lines to say that come off as robotic.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I think Reigns needs to work on his mic skills but I'm not a fan of these monologues some pass off as promos. Wrap that shit up after the 10 minute mark please. There is something to be said for brevity.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



imWAYova said:


> So do you believe has peaked? Theres no upside and what we see is what we get?


No I'm not saying that. It's clear he has potential. But right now he's nowhere near good enough to be WWE WHC champion, he's not good enough to main event WM, face Lesnar/Rock etc and he's not good enough to be the number 1 guy.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Empress said:


> I think Reigns needs to work on his mic skills but I'm not a fan of these monologues some pass off as promos. Wrap that shit up after the 10 minute mark please. There is something to be said for brevity.


LOL.. Im sayin.


----------



## BullHammer

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I really want Reigns to fail...

I don't wanna see him lose his job and all but seriously, this is not for him!

He's fucking lost in the ring, his promos give off a weird vibe as if he doesn't want to be there talking.

He's showing me he doesn't have what it takes but because WWE is behind him he's gaining confidence.
That and the fans are so fucking easy to please nowadays...

I mean a STAREDOWN between Reigns and Triple H gets a THIS IS AWESOME CHANT!?!?!?!

What is this? I don't even...

:side:


----------



## The.Great......One

Reigns should come out wearing this if he ever goes heel :mark::mark:


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



BullHammer said:


> I really want Reigns to fail...
> 
> I don't wanna see him lose his job and all but seriously, this is not for him!
> 
> He's fucking lost in the ring, his promos give off a weird vibe as if he doesn't want to be there talking.
> 
> He's showing me he doesn't have what it takes but because WWE is behind him he's gaining confidence.
> That and the fans are so fucking easy to please nowadays...
> 
> I mean a STAREDOWN between Reigns and Triple H gets a THIS IS AWESOME CHANT!?!?!?!
> 
> What is this? I don't even...
> 
> :side:


Easy to please would not be the way i'd put it. Smark fans are everywhere now and the WWE has to push new guys because the latest Cena reactions and the ones Batista got when he returned really told the WWE they had to lift their game on pushing new talents.

Roman Reigns is as green as the spring grass and he is already one of the most over guys in the company. He has a super high ceiling and he is keen to achieve. 
Saying you want him to fail is pretty stupid considering its his job and if he doesn't succeed he likely be shunned completely because you can't get a super push like this then become a jobber.. oh wait... Miz


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



BullHammer said:


> I really want Reigns to fail...
> 
> I don't wanna see him lose his job and all but seriously, this is not for him!
> 
> He's fucking lost in the ring, his promos give off a weird vibe as if he doesn't want to be there talking.
> 
> He's showing me he doesn't have what it takes but because WWE is behind him he's gaining confidence.
> That and the fans are so fucking easy to please nowadays...
> 
> I mean a STAREDOWN between Reigns and Triple H gets a THIS IS AWESOME CHANT!?!?!?!
> 
> What is this? I don't even...
> 
> :side:


Well if he cant impress you, He should just quit now while he's ahead


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



BullHammer said:


> I really want Reigns to fail...
> 
> I don't wanna see him lose his job and all but seriously, this is not for him!
> 
> He's fucking lost in the ring, his promos give off a weird vibe as if he doesn't want to be there talking.
> 
> He's showing me he doesn't have what it takes but because WWE is behind him he's gaining confidence.
> That and the fans are so fucking easy to please nowadays...
> 
> *I mean a STAREDOWN between Reigns and Triple H gets a THIS IS AWESOME CHANT!?!?!?!
> 
> What is this? I don't even...*
> 
> :side:


I was thinking the same thing when it happened


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Unfortunately it's how the WWE operates. He has "the look" (whatever that means) and has a strong family connection to the company which will always give you a head start imo.

He needs to improve rapidly if they are serious about him becoming Cena's successor for years to come.

I don't think he is terrible but i just feel he has alot of work to do. The main problem i have was he was the weakst member in The Shield yet was the most protected and it was always clear he was the one being positioned to do the best out of all 3 going ahead.


----------



## Suck It

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Reigns is awesome. he definitely deserves to be a top star after what he has accomplished with the shield. So do Ambrose and Rollins. All three should be pushed as the next huge stars of the wwe.


----------



## Blade Runner

The.Great......One said:


> Reigns should come out wearing this if he ever goes heel :mark::mark:












not with the cow vest, but closest i've seen to "corporate reigns".


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Okay, I'll bite



skyman101 said:


> Seriously, what's interesting about him?
> 
> 1. He sucks on the mic.
> 
> 2. Has no personality or character.
> 
> 3. Sucks in the ring and has 3 moves.
> 
> The only thing he has is a good look. How does a 'good look' make storylines interesting?


1.No, he really doesn't. Some of the lines he's been given may have been rather cheesy but his delivery is always on point and in line with his persona. You want a guy that actually sucks on the mic? Look up John Morisson. Or Jeff Hardy. Or hell, Daniel Bryan.

2.Simply untrue. Nothing to debate here

3.Again, nonsense. He USED TO have 2-3 moves. When he debuted. Since then, he's been gradually adding to his arsenal. Apart from his spear, punch and that running drop kick from outside the ring, I've seen him use suplexes, samoan drops and powerbombs off the top of my head. I challenge you to find me anyone who uses more than 6-10 moves in a WWE ring. And no, kicks don't count (unless punches and clotheslines count as well)
Plus, Reigns executes everything flawlessly
He's also pretty good at selling. Better than some guys people here have a hard on for


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Annihilus said:


> theyre pushing him because they decided he's going to be Cena's replacement. Theres several problems with that.. as shitty as Cena's promos are, at least he can speak coherently and not mumble or talk over audience reactions, Roman Reigns is still green on the mic and not ready for prime time. He's also relying heavily on the Shield theme & uniform and the same 3 moves to get pops, he hasn't really changed at all in the last 6 months. *Rollins and Ambrose evolved, he didn't*, and he feels like the most irrelevant of the three now no matter how much WWE tries to force him down our throats.


"Adapt or perish" :cool2



Empress said:


> I'm touched. Just as some of you that he's over and the cheers keep growing for him. Even though the argument against Reigns used to be that no one would care for him outside the Shield. He seems to be doing just fine and will improve where he needs to work on.



I'd love to see his cheers growing when he's not against the Authority AKA Most Hated Heels on the Roster and actually starts evolving in any way as singles competitor.



imWAYova said:


> Because the face of the company has to be a crossover mainstream star. The wrestlers you guys want as the face of the company wont be getting movie offers, appearing at awards, on talk shows, on television shows etc all while working a full WWE schedule. Most of those guys dont even want that burden, Roman Reigns has potential to be that and more importantly he WANTS it. Hes going to get better without a doubt, thank god you guys arent in charge because WWE is actually going to give him TIME ,and not shoot him down before he even takes off.


Even if he wants it (which I'm not sure about) there's a reason Cena has been the only one working his ass off for ten years as face of the company; unless you see Reigns on that schedule at this point there's no way to say if he will even survive with all that work.



RustyPro said:


> Most would love him if he could work a match without having to sit in the corner for half of it gasping for air. In tag matches he's rarely ever tagged in unless it's the last minute or so of the match.


(Y) Even after he has broken from the Shield, every match he's been in is to cover him - tag team, MITB, Fatal Four Way.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The 5 moves of doom argument is just the absolute worst. How many moves does Dean Ambrose use? DDT, rebound clothesline, rope tied up drop kick, elbow drop, Dirty Deeds. Thats 5 moves or are we counting the "psycho punches" too?
> 
> 5 moves is the WWE style and it affects everybody. But of course you'll tell me that in the indys he did "moar muvz" and Ill wait as Im sure somebody will post the top 25 moves of Roman Reigns vid.


:maury

Except Ambrose is superb storyteller and seller, but whatever. Roman has three moves and he's not from the indies, he DA BEST!!!!!!!



skyman101 said:


> 'Facing the authority' is a situation. There's a difference.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin was one of the best mic workers ever. He could carry top storylines and his overall anti-hero persona was unique.
> 
> Same goes for Punk. One of the best on the mic and his pipebombs were captivating.
> 
> What's special about Reigns? That he comes out and spears people? *How is that going to carry top storylines?*


By spearing Triple H three times at least so we will be familiar with it for their match!!!!!


----------



## BullHammer

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Mazodus said:


> Easy to please would not be the way i'd put it. Smark fans are everywhere now and the WWE has to push new guys because the latest Cena reactions and the ones Batista got when he returned really told the WWE they had to lift their game on pushing new talents.
> 
> Roman Reigns is as green as the spring grass and he is already one of the most over guys in the company. He has a super high ceiling and he is keen to achieve.
> Saying you want him to fail is pretty stupid considering its his job and if he doesn't succeed he likely be shunned completely because you can't get a super push like this then become a jobber.. oh wait... Miz


That ceiling will come down crashing when we will see how limited Reigns will be.
You act like he has so much time to grow and he could be better next year.
But this isn't a natural push, the way Roman is booked it is hard not to cheer him (except me of course).

He is being booked as this lone wolf and the fans love a anti-hero, throw in Triple H as the bad guy everybody wants to boo and there you have it, a cookie cutter way of building a star with a super high ceiling as you say it.

But simply I think Reigns sucks and if this is the way of building new stars, fabricated as fuck then no thank you


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Fandanceboy said:


> 2.Simply untrue. Nothing to debate here


You can't even elaborate fpalm

It's what i would expect from a Roman Reigns fan.

He has no personality and you know it.


----------



## BullHammer

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



imWAYova said:


> Well if he cant impress you, He should just quit now while he's ahead


Ohhh he can't quit now, he's getting the Vince McMahon deluxe push package!

But he will get his day...

Slowly but surely he will go away...

:dance


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> Because he has the potential to become a draw long term, unlike ambrose. Ambrose is a overrated hack, a fake Lesnar pretend and people would eventually see through that fake shit. He will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!
> 
> 
> 
> :maury
> 
> 
> what a load of bullshit. Both Dolph and Rvd were outpopping and overshadowing him in the mitb match. if not for Seth keeping him relevant, he would've been a total after-thought at the PPV.


You're an idiot.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> "Adapt or perish" :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see his cheers growing when he's not against the Authority AKA Most Hated Heels on the Roster and actually starts evolving in any way as singles competitor.


I think hes already there (or getting there) we shall see.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



BullHammer said:


> That ceiling will come down crashing when we will see how limited Reigns will be.
> You act like he has so much time to grow and he could be better next year.
> But this isn't a natural push, the way Roman is booked it is hard not to cheer him (except me of course).
> 
> He is being booked as this lone wolf and the fans love a anti-hero, throw in Triple H as the bad guy everybody wants to boo and there you have it, a cookie cutter way of building a star with a super high ceiling as you say it.
> 
> But simply I think Reigns sucks and if this is the way of building new stars, fabricated as fuck then no thank you


I'm not going to argue about his push because irregardless of our opinions, he's getting it.
But to say he doesn't have a high ceiling is ridiculous. He is the companies guy going forward and they will be doing everything they can to improve his character in every way possible. Fans love him because he is a true bad ass, regardless of who he is against. If they put him in a match with Cena on RAW, the boo's for Cena would be deafening. Its not just the HHH aspect. People love the anti-hero gimmick like you said, look at Austin, Rock, CM Punk.. Did they fail?

Oh and by the way... Rocky Maivia was the most over pushed character almost of all time. Tell me how he went.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> You can't even elaborate fpalm
> 
> It's what i would expect from a Roman Reigns fan.
> 
> He has no personality and you know it.


You're not saying anything, there's nothing to elaborate on. I elaborated plenty on your other points to which you seem incapable of providing counterpoints


----------



## ThePhenomtaker

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> Because he has the potential to become a draw long term, unlike ambrose. Ambrose is a overrated hack, a fake Lesnar pretend and people would eventually see through that fake shit. He will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!
> 
> 
> 
> :maury
> 
> 
> what a load of bullshit. Both Dolph and Rvd were outpopping and overshadowing him in the mitb match. if not for Seth keeping him relevant, he would've been a total after-thought at the PPV.



Dean Ambrose is actually a much better wrestler than mizanin. Actually mizanin wouldnt be where he's at if Daniel Puder wasnt fired for sucking in the ring. An ex UFC fighter turning pro wrestler didn't work for Puder.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



imWAYova said:


> I think hes already there (or getting there) we shall see.


Still haven't seen him getting there. 

Do people not realize that with Bryan out with injury and Reigns is the only guy (beside Cena) who is going directly against them? Of course he will continue to getting cheered.

But I wanna see those kind of reactions against other Superstars, not just the Authority. Trips and Stephanie would get Cena cheered let's be honest :cool2

And you Reigns marks are aware that regardless of how soon Rocky, Lesnar, Angle and whoever you want were pushed, this won't work for Reigns long-term? Especially as future face of the company :lol 

Those plans for WM31 against Lesnar - gonna be awful fpalm Especially since Lesnar would lose to Reigns fpalm fpalm


----------



## Last Word

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

He's a good Wrestler i like him alot and want to see him as WWE/WH Champion


----------



## BullHammer

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Mazodus said:


> I'm not going to argue about his push because irregardless of our opinions, he's getting it.
> But to say he doesn't have a high ceiling is ridiculous. He is the companies guy going forward and they will be doing everything they can to improve his character in every way possible. Fans love him because he is a true bad ass, regardless of who he is against. If they put him in a match with Cena on RAW, the boo's for Cena would be deafening. Its not just the HHH aspect. People love the anti-hero gimmick like you said, look at Austin, Rock, CM Punk.. Did they fail?
> 
> Oh and by the way... Rocky Maivia was the most over pushed character almost of all time. Tell me how he went.


I have to admit I didn't see anything of Maivia because I started watching full-time in 2006 (I live in the Netherlands, they didn't begin to air till 20-fucking-13).
But as a devoted fan I did my research for old skool wrestling.

Austin and Rocky had defining moments in their career that defined them (Austin 3:16 promo, Rocky's evolution with NOD).
Even when CM Punk debuted on ECW he had accolades that I only heard about but when I saw him debut on ECW I saw the potential even if I didn't know about his ROH days.
He showed me potential with actual talent! I don't know if Roman is capable of this without the help of a push or an opponent that puts him over to solidify his stardom.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Still haven't seen him getting there.
> 
> Do people not realize that with Bryan out with injury and Reigns is the only guy (beside Cena) who is going directly against them? Of course he will continue to getting cheered.
> 
> But I wanna see those kind of reactions against other Superstars, not just the Authority. Trips and Stephanie would get Cena cheered let's be honest :cool2
> 
> And you Reigns marks are aware that regardless of how soon Rocky, Lesnar, Angle and whoever you want were pushed, this won't work for Reigns long-term? Especially as future face of the company :lol
> 
> Those plans for WM31 against Lesnar - gonna be awful fpalm Especially since Lesnar would lose to Reigns fpalm fpalm


Im not a Reigns mark. Im just willing to give him a chance instead of pretending i can see into the future and predict his failure. If he represents change, Id welcome it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BullHammer

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Still haven't seen him getting there.
> 
> Do people not realize that with Bryan out with injury and Reigns is the only guy (beside Cena) who is going directly against them? Of course he will continue to getting cheered.
> 
> But I wanna see those kind of reactions against other Superstars, not just the Authority. Trips and Stephanie would get Cena cheered let's be honest :cool2
> 
> And you Reigns marks are aware that regardless of how soon Rocky, Lesnar, Angle and whoever you want were pushed, this won't work for Reigns long-term? Especially as future face of the company :lol
> 
> Those plans for WM31 against Lesnar - gonna be awful fpalm Especially since Lesnar would lose to Reigns fpalm fpalm


Pretty much :cheer


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Mazodus said:


> I'm not going to argue about his push because irregardless of our opinions, he's getting it.
> But to say he doesn't have a high ceiling is ridiculous. He is the companies guy going forward and they will be doing everything they can to improve his character in every way possible. Fans love him because he is a true bad ass, regardless of who he is against. If they put him in a match with Cena on RAW, the boo's for Cena would be deafening. Its not just the HHH aspect. People love the anti-hero gimmick like you said, look at Austin, Rock, CM Punk.. Did they fail?
> 
> Oh and by the way... Rocky Maivia was the most over pushed character almost of all time. Tell me how he went.


I'm sorry but aside from Spearing people every three second I don't see anything badass about him (and even that is already too overused to pump me in any way). Right now Reigns has no character, even his silent badass persona is in no way build anyhow. And he's against the Authority filling Bryan's role it seems, which puts him firmly in face alignment.

Ambrose right now would classify as bigger badass and Austin-type of character :lol 

Those talks about Reigns being a legit badass are just fpalm


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> But I wanna see those kind of reactions against other Superstars, not just the Authority. Trips and Stephanie would get Cena cheered let's be honest
> 
> And you Reigns marks are aware that regardless of how soon Rocky, Lesnar, Angle and whoever you want were pushed, this won't work for Reigns long-term? Especially as future face of the company


I agree with you on the point that he is against the best heels right now and gets big pops because of that.

I still think that down the line, a feud with maybe Bray? maybe a heel turn Jericho? maybe a Cesaro? He would still get big pops, it will be interesting to watch.

I don't think it's fair to call logical people who see the company grooming Reigns as "Marks". It's clear that he came around at the right time and the business see's him as a potential demographically stacked commodity. He appeals to the kids as a hero, the girls love him and the older fans can see that anti-hero side and relate to it. The only people like you sir who give him shit, are the one's who just don't want the dude to succeed. And you want to be able to say "told ya so". And I really believe that won't be the case with Roman.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Ambrose right now would classify as bigger badass and Austin-type of character


I agree completely. 

But Reigns DOES have that bad ass anti hero look and character. He's got power, he's against the authority, he's calm few word promo's come off as "don't give a shit, just want to fight" attitude. You can't say he's like Cena or Sheamus or any of the other faces. He has a bit of attitude, give him that.


----------



## Odo

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> Because he has the potential to become a draw long term, unlike ambrose. Ambrose is a overrated hack, a fake Lesnar pretend and people would eventually see through that fake shit. He will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!
> 
> 
> 
> :maury
> 
> 
> what a load of bullshit. Both Dolph and Rvd were outpopping and overshadowing him in the mitb match. if not for Seth keeping him relevant, he would've been a total after-thought at the PPV.


Dean Ambrose trying to be Brock Lesnar? You got Down's or something?


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



skyman101 said:


> 'Facing the authority' is a situation. There's a difference.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin was one of the best mic workers ever. He could carry top storylines and his overall anti-hero persona was unique.
> 
> Same goes for Punk. One of the best on the mic and his pipebombs were captivating.
> 
> What's special about Reigns? That he comes out and spears people? How is that going to carry top storylines?


I was simply pointing out that the greatest ever, and one of the top guys in the last few years, both had no discernible character and were against authority figures like Reigns, which you said was 'nothing'.


You seem to have a severe case of 'he can't because he doesn't', where you think because someone doesn't do something, they can't do it.
Reigns has been, just like Ambrose and Rollins, been booked extremely well for his position and demeanour.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Mazodus said:


> I agree with you on the point that he is against the best heels right now and gets big pops because of that.
> 
> I still think that down the line, a feud with maybe Bray? maybe a heel turn Jericho? maybe a Cesaro? He would still get big pops, it will be interesting to watch.
> 
> I don't think it's fair to call logical people who see the company grooming Reigns as "Marks". It's clear that he came around at the right time and the business see's him as a potential demographically stacked commodity. He appeals to the kids as a hero, the girls love him and the older fans can see that anti-hero side and relate to it. The only people *like you sir* who give him shit, are the one's who just don't want the dude to succeed. And you want to be able to say "told ya so". And I really believe that won't be the case with Roman.


Sorry Sir, I'm a girl :cool2

Yep, Reigns against great talkers like Bray and especially Jericho and against a wrestling machine like Cesaro? I'd cheer the fuck out of them.

We all see the company grooming Reigns and thus I'm referring to his fans (some of which tend to ride him too hard) as "Marks". 

If he succeeds - fine, though I'd prefer if he shows me something of substance. I want to watch guys that are talented (this is gonna make me "indy mark" again :lol) like Rollins/Ambrose/Cesaro/Bryan/BNB and keep me entertained regardless of their place on the WWE totem, instead of some guy that doesn't stand out to me with anything be constantly shown on every show the next decade.

But I guess that would still lead to some saying "So if Ambrose was pushed, it would have not been a problem" :lol And no it wouldn't have been because he's been ready for this kind of exposure for long time but even then I still wouldn't want him having such protective booking like Reigns because long-term fans would turn on him, and I would rather they slowly learn to recognize greatness :cool2


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



MADDOXITRON said:


> I was simply pointing out that the greatest ever, and one of the top guys in the last few years, both had no discernible character and were against authority figures like Reigns, which you said was 'nothing'.
> 
> 
> You seem to have a severe case of 'he can't because he doesn't', where you think because someone doesn't do something, they can't do it.
> Reigns has been, just like Ambrose and Rollins, been booked extremely well for his position and demeanour.


I think all 3 are destined to be stars, The E just decided to hand Reigns the ball. 9 months from now Im sure people will cut him some slack.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Ambrose right now would classify as bigger badass and Austin-type of character :lol


Ambrose right now (and really, ever since his debut) comes off a lot more like Brian Pillman. I wouldn't expect you to remember him though.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Sorry Sir, I'm a girl :cool2
> 
> Yep, Reigns against great talkers like Bray and especially Jericho and against a wrestling machine like Cesaro? I'd cheer the fuck out of them.
> 
> We all see the company grooming Reigns and thus I'm referring to his fans (some of which tend to ride him too hard) as "Marks".
> 
> If he succeeds - fine, though I'd prefer if he shows me something of substance. I want to watch guys that are talented (this is gonna make me "indy mark" again :lol) like Rollins/Ambrose/Cesaro/Bryan/BNB and keep me entertained regardless of their place on the WWE toted, instead of some guy that doesn't stand out to me with anything be constantly shown on every show the next decade.
> 
> But I guess that would still lead to some saying "So if Ambrose was pushed, it would have not been a problem" :lol And no it wouldn't have been because he's been ready for this kind of exposure for long time but even then I still wouldn't want him having such protective booking like Reigns because long-term fans would turn on him, and I would rather they slowly learn to recognize greatness :cool2


My Bad. Haha.

He is going to find it hard to match anyone at the moment on the mic and thats something he will need to work on. He is being protected greatly like you said by this storyline and his character booking. Hopefully they are priming him for a feud where he just blossoms out of nowhere and can talk a bit and have some decent 12+ minute matches. That would be great. Is that in the near future, probably not.

Everyone loves watching those other guys you speak, Cesaro/Ambrose etc. Ambrose has gone from being the 3rd string Shield member to what I believe is main event heel calibre already. And in time, when the amount of heels drops, he will get his run, and be brilliant. The WWE is using Reigns though, because they have no one else who fills the spot they need. I do not see anyone else on that roster who can fill that "Next top guy" role. And I don't even like Reigns, I just defend him being the one that was chosen. Because I see the business stand point


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Fandanceboy said:


> Ambrose right now (and really, ever since his debut) comes off a lot more like Brian Pillman. I wouldn't expect you to remember him though.


Why thank you, Pillman is one of my favorites.

And is that comparison supposed to be bad? Because Pillman is one of the GOATs especially if we are talking character work.

And I pointed out that between Reigns and Ambrose, Ambrose is much more closer of the two (and anyone on the roster) to Austin.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



> In that case, Daniel Bryan should win the title 76 times.


It's all about the look brother.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Why thank you, Pillman is one of my favorites.
> 
> And is that comparison supposed to be bad? Because Pillman is one of the GOATs especially if we are talking character work.
> 
> And I pointed out that between Reigns and Ambrose, Ambrose is much more closer of the two (and anyone on the roster) to Austin.


It's not supposed to be bad, it's supposed to illustrate how far away Ambrose is from resembling Austin.
He's basically Pillman 2.0 (who was awesome, so that's a good thing) who was nothing like Austin. 
So Reigns is closer to the Austin type while Ambrose is an entirely different type


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Fandanceboy said:


> It's not supposed to be bad, it's supposed to illustrate how far away Ambrose is from resembling Austin.
> He's basically Pillman 2.0 (who was awesome, so that's a good thing) who was nothing like Austin.
> So Reigns is closer to the Austin type while Ambrose is an entirely different type


How is Reigns closer to Austin? From what we've seen thus far I would never classify Reigns as Austin type. :lol


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



> Look at the guy, he can't be taking arm drags in his second match, it's either mainevent or nothing


Jim Cornette


----------



## Loudness

The.Great......One said:


> Reigns should come out wearing this if he ever goes heel :mark::mark:


No thanks Jeff. If I wanted The Rock I'd just watch old tapes of The Rock in WWE. I guess this just goes to show how unready Roman Reigns is. Dude has far more Talent than he can display, of course some fans would think beeing a Rock Copy would be a good idea but it is not. It's a terrible idea and nobody wants to see a poverty Rock after seeing the real thing. Let the guy develop his own persona at first and then set off, nobody...and I mean nobody wants to see a poor mans Rock in Roman Reigns, it benefits nobody.

Then again this is the same thread where half the people gangbanged me for having a 100% success rate of wrestlers I liked actually becoming WHCs because they couldn't fathom the thought of an IWC guys actually cheering for succesful guys all the time with the other half beeing gay/female fans cheering for the guy for his looks alone so I am not surprised there are any more terrible Reigns mark like this who want him just to become another Rock clone.

Bottom of The Line: Nobody wants another Rock except THE Rock. I'm actually astounded how people who have such little belief in Roman Reigns and his Talents can still consider themselves Roman Reigns fans. It's just lolworthy. It's as if I was a Magnus fan in TNA even though I thought he sucked (which he doesn't), it just makes no sense.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Because...........he is the most over superstar right now!?


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Darkness is here said:


> Because...........he is the most over superstar right now!?


Ziggler is over but they're not pushing him :shrug

Any way Reigns fans try to spin it, the bottom line is that his look will always be number uno reason why he's pushed. Even if he's the best technical wrestler, that won't matter; the only thing will matter how much money his look is making them.


----------



## midnightmischief

The Reigns Train said:


> *Welp, another "LOLREIGNSSUCKS" thread that's bound to be merged in here. Prepare yourselves. :shitstorm*


Cheers for the heads up. Lol.

Finally saw raw. Awesome ending. I so wanted dean to come back in the ring and stand united with roman. 
To me, I still think they are working together but in a divide and conquer sort of situation. Dean is taking all of Seth's attention while roman is sneaking in the back door so to speak. Brilliant plan if you ask me. 
Seth is smart and dean and roman know that - keep him distracted so he is not seeing what a threat roman is to the authority. Then after a few months of back and forth - BAM the authority falls hahahaha.

Ahhhhh probably only wishful thinking but it would be cool long term booking

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Do Reigns marks have a bit more sympathy for Cena marks now.

I think in the next few years you will get to experience what Cena marks have had to put up with.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Do Reigns marks have a bit more sympathy for Cena marks now.
> 
> I think in the next few years you will get to experience what Cena marks have had to put up with.


The Reignsnation :cool2


----------



## creepytennis

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

At present Reigns is not long term main event material. He's not good enough in the ring or on the mic.

His look gives him potential. He's over because he was part of the Shield.

He may improve in the ring - some people do. He may improve on the mic - some people do. He may develop an interesting persona - some people do. Is he likely to do all three? It's possible, but it's not at all likely.

I hope he improves. If I had to place a bet, I'd bet that he wont ultimately amount to a big deal. I could be wrong, but there you go.

Seth on the other hand ...


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



creepytennis said:


> At present Reigns is not long term main event material. He's not good enough in the ring *or on the mic.*


goldberg, lesnar, batista were all super-pushed without being good/great on the mic.

reigns job now and in the future isn't to be out there cutting 20 minute promos on people, his job is to fucking destroy guys and looking cool doing it.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I'm guessing it's because he has the look and he gets huge reactions. I'd hardly say he's bad in the ring or on the mic either from what he's done so far.


----------



## creepytennis

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



validreasoning said:


> goldberg, lesnar, batista were all super-pushed without being good/great on the mic.
> 
> reigns job now and in the future isn't to be out there cutting 20 minute promos on people, his job is to fucking destroy guys and looking cool doing it.


Sure, he could totally improve on the mic. My point is that he's unlikely to improve in all areas, which is what he needs to do.

Also, all three of the guys you mention were more physically imposing in the ring than Reigns, and arguably better wrestlers, especially Lesnar. Also, I don't actually think Reigns is big enough to be booked as a monster a la Goldberg or Lesnar.


----------



## The.Great......One

SVETV988_fan said:


> not with the cow vest, but closest i've seen to "corporate reigns".


Dude would of fit perfectly in evolution looking like that.


----------



## The.Great......One

Loudness said:


> No thanks Jeff. If I wanted The Rock I'd just watch old tapes of The Rock in WWE. I guess this just goes to show how unready Roman Reigns is. Dude has far more Talent than he can display, of course some fans would think beeing a Rock Copy would be a good idea but it is not. It's a terrible idea and nobody wants to see a poverty Rock after seeing the real thing. Let the guy develop his own persona at first and then set off, nobody...and I mean nobody wants to see a poor mans Rock in Roman Reigns, it benefits nobody.
> 
> Then again this is the same thread where half the people gangbanged me for having a 100% success rate of wrestlers I liked actually becoming WHCs because they couldn't fathom the thought of an IWC guys actually cheering for succesful guys all the time with the other half beeing gay/female fans cheering for the guy for his looks alone so I am not surprised there are any more terrible Reigns mark like this who want him just to become another Rock clone.
> 
> Bottom of The Line: Nobody wants another Rock except THE Rock. I'm actually astounded how people who have such little belief in Roman Reigns and his Talents can still consider themselves Roman Reigns fans. It's just lolworthy. It's as if I was a Magnus fan in TNA even though I thought he sucked (which he doesn't), it just makes no sense.


I'm astounded at the fact that you I'm a reigns mark fpalm. Bottom line is, I never said he should become a rock clone, you can't replicate the goat. All I want is for him to dress a certain way if he ever went heel. Daz all.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Batista, Brock, Goldberg, 

The list goes on and on for the archetype that vince loves. Reigns falls in that line. Get used to it.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



KingLobos said:


> Batista, Brock, Goldberg,
> 
> The list goes on and on for the archetype that vince loves. Reigns falls in that line. Get used to it.


Yes but the thing is, Reigns is nowhere near the size of the guys you mentioned. He's 6'2 tops and has the body of Orton with slightly wider shoulders and much less definition. The guys you listed were/are genetic freaks, Reigns isn't even close to that size. He's Orton being booked as a powerhouse, it's a damn oxymoron.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Afnorok said:


> Ambrose is a overrated hack, a fake Lesnar pretend and people would eventually see through that fake shit.


Dean and Brock are nothing alike. At all. You're clearly reaching here.



tbp82 said:


> Kevin Nash is a legend, Luger a legend, Shemus a multi-time world champ, Del Rio a multi time world champ, Kennedy a World Champ in TNA Lashley the current TNA World Champ. The only guy on that list who had a bad career is Koslov. If Reigns has a career on the level of those guys other than Koslov he'd be a huge success.


Nash is a legend only because he knows how to fall in the right clique. He was protected with the Kliq in WWF, and he hugged on Hogan's nuts during almost his entire WCW run. Yeah, he's a legend. But not because of his talent. And he was entertaining for a little while in NWO, but no more than most.



#Mark said:


> Reigns is the most unnecessarily hated wrestler on the roster. He's going to be great but you guys will never appreciate him.


I don't think he's that hated, only by a small minority. But he'll have a great run nonetheless.



THANOS said:


> Yes but the thing is, Reigns is nowhere near the size of the guys you mentioned. He's 6'2 tops and has the body of Orton with slightly wider shoulders and much less definition. The guys you listed were/are genetic freaks, Reigns isn't even close to that size. He's Orton being booked as a powerhouse, it's a damn oxymoron.


He's big enough and the crowd seems to love him. That's all that matters. If Orton can have the career he's had, no reason why Reigns can't do the same.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Still haven't seen him getting there.
> 
> Do people not realize that with Bryan out with injury and Reigns is the only guy (beside Cena) who is going directly against them? Of course he will continue to getting cheered.
> 
> But I wanna see those kind of reactions against other Superstars, not just the Authority. Trips and Stephanie would get Cena cheered let's be honest :cool2
> 
> And you Reigns marks are aware that regardless of how soon Rocky, Lesnar, Angle and whoever you want were pushed, this won't work for Reigns long-term? Especially as future face of the company :lol
> 
> Those plans for WM31 against Lesnar - gonna be awful fpalm Especially since Lesnar would lose to Reigns fpalm fpalm


I'll happily be a Reigns than to have some blind antagonism towards the man. You want to make it seem as though he's only relevant and over because of The Authority, but most of the wrestlers are put into positions to be cheered or booed. You don't question the responses Rollins or Ambrose get because you like them but yet you always act as though it's by slight of hand that people like Reigns. They just do. Don't like him? Fine. But stop creating standards that only apply to him. If the crowd didn't care about him, they would be crickets no matter who he shared the ring with.

You also dismiss that other stars have debuted and gone straight to the top but after two years because Reigns is getting his shot, it's too soon. But you don't take offense over Dean and Seth getting their chance to shine. As for pushes backfiring, ask Brock how that worked for him since he just broke the streak. Not too bad for a guy whom I would assume you didn't think didn't deserve a quick push unless that is just an outrage only reserved for Reigns.


----------



## Pip-Man

O10101 said:


> You would definitely have a valid point here, however it's invalidated by the fact that no one was saying Punk or Bryan were deserving of a spot atop the main event because of their "look".
> 
> In Reigns's case, that is exactly what argument most supporters of his use, that his look is why he should be the next big thing, and warrants such a push to the top.
> 
> Forgetting for a moment how ridiculous it is to base someones status within the company off their look alone, if you're going to do that you can't cry foul when people point out the fact that he may not have that look after all :shrug


fpalm Before saying something that fucking stupid read through the thread.If anything the people who make the biggest deal out of how he looks are people that hate him.


----------



## Empress

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Do Reigns marks have a bit more sympathy for Cena marks now.
> 
> I think in the next few years you will get to experience what Cena marks have had to put up with.



Despite my indifference to Cena, I recognize that he is the face of the WWE. I don't shit on him for sports. I just don't care for him. But if Roman can have half the success Cena has had, I'm sure he'll take it despite what some on the internet might feel about him. He's laughing all the way to the bank and just collected his 15th championship.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Empress said:


> I'll happily be a Reigns than to have some blind antagonism towards the man. You want to make it seem as though he's only relevant and over because of The Authority, but most of the wrestlers are put into positions to be cheered or booed. You don't question the responses Rollins or Ambrose get because you like them but yet you always act as though it's by slight of hand that people like Reigns. They just do. Don't like him? Fine. But stop creating standards that only apply to him. If the crowd didn't care about him, they would be crickets no matter who he shared the ring with.
> 
> You also dismiss that other stars have debuted and gone straight to the top but after two years because Reigns is getting his shot, it's too soon. But you don't take offense over Dean and Seth getting their chance to shine. As for pushes backfiring, ask Brock how that worked for him since he just broke the streak. Not too bad for a guy whom I would assume you didn't think didn't deserve a quick push unless that is just an outrage only reserved for Reigns.


First of all, Ambrose and Rollins get those responses largely because they are playing off each other. They are each other's opponents so they get the respective support/booing they should; I didn't said that he's over just because of the Authority - Reigns was over when he shined through the Shield and now he's immediately against the most hated heels. Pardon me, if I'm still not sure how over he would be without being part of great faction or going against the most hated heels, who are moving the storyline, he's not carrying a feud by himself (like the aforemention former Shield members do )

Reigns was part of a trio and still doesn't have the needed singles experience to be getting in the title picture so soon; a run in the mid-card to polish himself and be confident in calling a match instead of just his finishing sequence is very important. Dean and Seth are having an upper mid-card feud, that while has the briefcase for the world title, it's not centered on the title itself. It's personal and logical to follow it up after the betrayal. So really comparing the two storylines is stupid. And if you had read after that comment, I woulnd't have wanted either of them to be pushed too hard (even if they are ready) because creating _organic long-term_ connection with the crowds is important.


----------



## Borko

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

I think they are are pushing him so hard out of desperation. They know WWE need somebody to replace Cena as the face of the company and they want Reigns to be that guy as soon as possible. But in my opinion, they are going to fail with him. I have nothing against him, but in my opinion he is nowhere near the main even material because of his bad mic skils af of course non-existent wrestling abilities.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> First of all, Ambrose and Rollins get those responses largely because they are playing off each other. They are each other's opponents so they get the respective support/booing they should; I didn't said that he's over just because of the Authority - Reigns was over when he shined through the Shield and now he's immediately against the most hated heels. Pardon me, if I'm still not sure how over he would be without being part of great faction or going against the most hated heels, who are moving the storyline, he's not carrying a feud by himself (like the aforemention former Shield members do )
> 
> Reigns was part of a trio and still doesn't have the needed singles experience to be getting in the title picture so soon; a run in the mid-card to polish himself and be confident in calling a match instead of just his finishing sequence is very important. Dean and Seth are having an upper mid-card feud, that while has the briefcase for the world title, it's not centered on the title itself. It's personal and logical to follow it up after the betrayal. So really comparing the two storylines is stupid. And if you had read after that comment, I woulnd't have wanted either of them to be pushed too hard (even if they are ready) because creating _organic long-term_ connection with the crowds is important.


You heap endless praise on Seth and Dean but The Shield consisted of Roman as well. It wasn't just those two guys getting cheers and Roman was just standing there to soak it in. He contributed. All three deserve their shine. It's been two years and they all should get their chance at solo success. 

Just a few weeks ago, he was being cheered while in the ring with Rusev with no Authority around, but I'm sure that doesn't meet your standards either. The audience was probably prompted to do it.  Most of Reigns detractors complain that his popularity is all of Vince's doing, but when he gets cheered by the audience like he did on Monday and had a "this is awesome chant", the audience can go to hell. But on one minded The Shield vs. Wyatt stare down. 

As for the Authority storyline, Seth is aligned with them. That gave him immediate heat as a heel. But it seems to be a problem that the Authority is used to make Reigns a babyface. Furthermore, Seth won the briefcase at MIIB for a chance at the heavyweight title. He tried to cash it on Monday. That's far removed from a simple mid card feud. 

I get that you want to be able to say "I told you so" if Reigns fails, but he's been holding his own so far.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Empress said:


> You heap endless praise on Seth and Dean but The Shield consisted of Roman as well. It wasn't just those two guys getting cheers and Roman was just standing there to soak it in. He contributed. All three deserve their shine. It's been two years and they all should get their chance at solo success.
> 
> Just a few weeks ago, he was being cheered while in the ring with Rusev with no Authority around, but I'm sure that doesn't meet your standards either. The audience was probably prompted to do it.  Most of Reigns detractors complain that his popularity is all of Vince's doing, but when he gets cheered by the audience like he did on Monday and had a "this is awesome chant", the audience can go to hell. But on one minded The Shield vs. Wyatt stare down.
> 
> As for the Authority storyline, Seth is aligned with them. That gave him immediate heat as a heel. But it seems to be a problem that the Authority is used to make Reigns a babyface. Furthermore, Seth won the briefcase at MIIB for a chance at the heavyweight title. He tried to cash it on Monday. That's far removed from a simple mid card feud.
> 
> I get that you want to be able to say "I told you so" if Reigns fails, but he's been holding his own so far.


Rusev/Reigns staredown? Two guys being booked as unstoppable (well, one was squashing jobbers but whatever) so OK good for them. But we haven't seen how this will play out (if it happens in the future) so that single reaction is not something I would base any future hopes on. His popularity is all of Vince's doing, like every single guy/girl, but the difference between him and Seth and Dean is that they have a medium in which they shine above most others in the company, while Reigns doesn't (unless you count his look ). He's being booked to look dominant which is not something that Seth and Dean shared during the Shield days (and yes, I'm aware he was the "powerhouse"); it's much easier for casuals to get into a guy that has memorable Spearing spot for three seconds than to appreciate Dean and Seth building the whole match for that hot tag.

I've never said that the Shield was just two guys, but many Reigns fans act as if the Shield would have been the same with Reigns in it but Seth or Dean out :lol But Reigns still keeps everything Shield-related while Dean and Seth are showing much different sides and abilities to them. Seth got heat from the Authority, sure. But he would have gotten it even without them just by betraying his brothers.

Well, OK Seth has the briefcase, which still gives him one year to get the title if he succeesfully cashes in. They put the briefcase on Sandow but did that work out in any way? No. While it's beyond obvious Reigns will win the title(s) soon, WM31 will be just around the corner in no time. And while the briefcase and cash-ins for the title are part of the feud, it's _personal_ foremost and it's more centered on Dean preventing Seth's cash-ins to screw him over and get back at him then winning the title.

And pardon me for cheering two guys that are stealing the show and carrying the company, while all I continuously see from Reigns is hot tag or matches to cover his lack of singles experience. 

I don't want ot say "I told you so" but I'm not gonna change my preferences from wanting to watch entertaining and talented people IMO to wanting to watch Reigns for the next decade.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Are some of the posters here so unaware of anyone other than themselves that they honestly can't understand how a Roman Reigns-Triple H staredown got a this is awsome chant? You've got two BIG dudes about to throw down thats it period! You could be in a bar/club and if the crowd notices the biggest baddest bouncer is teeing off with a big bad person in the club people will get excited. Its that big fight feel. It was two major stars bout to go at it mono a mono no Batista no Orton no shield sidekicks just the big dawg and the king of kings. I understand its easy to overthink it but, the reaction was simple they got it because it was Roman Reigns and Triple H.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Empress said:


> You heap endless praise on Seth and Dean but The Shield consisted of Roman as well. It wasn't just those two guys getting cheers and Roman was just standing there to soak it in. He contributed. All three deserve their shine. It's been two years and they all should get their chance at solo success.
> 
> Just a few weeks ago, he was being cheered while in the ring with Rusev with no Authority around, but I'm sure that doesn't meet your standards either. The audience was probably prompted to do it.  Most of Reigns detractors complain that his popularity is all of Vince's doing, but when he gets cheered by the audience like he did on Monday and had a "this is awesome chant", the audience can go to hell. But on one minded The Shield vs. Wyatt stare down.
> 
> As for the Authority storyline, Seth is aligned with them. That gave him immediate heat as a heel. But it seems to be a problem that the Authority is used to make Reigns a babyface. Furthermore, Seth won the briefcase at MIIB for a chance at the heavyweight title. He tried to cash it on Monday. That's far removed from a simple mid card feud.
> 
> I get that you want to be able to say "I told you so" if Reigns fails, but he's been holding his own so far.


He has natural charisma that you cant teach. He doesnt even have to do anything special to get the crowd going, as you pointed out a staredown got him a strong reaction. People also forget he was getting the loudest pops towards the end of The Shields run. The people are starting to believe in him , the tribe has spoken. Im just glad all 3 are getting the chance to shine, they all benefited from working together for 2 years, the payoff is going to be sweet.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



THANOS said:


> Yes but the thing is, Reigns is nowhere near the size of the guys you mentioned. He's 6'2 tops and has the body of Orton with slightly wider shoulders and much less definition. The guys you listed were/are genetic freaks, Reigns isn't even close to that size. *He's Orton being booked as a powerhouse, it's a damn oxymoron.*


:HA
VINTAGE THANOS!


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Geez, everything breaks down into wars between fan clubs in this place. That, and hyperbole. Lots of hyperbole.

For people fighting tooth and nail saying that Reigns is not worthy of a big push, have a crack at this question. *If you were a professional wrestling business operator or marketer, would you not push a man with the look, presence and heritage in an industry that draws on the obsession general consumers have with celebrities and appearances?* We all know wrestling skills can improve. Wrestling itself isn't all that hard. Cutting promos to a huge audiences generally become easier over time when you do it regularly. Things write themselves out a lot easier if you have something to work with from the get go (ie: a great look, charisma) rather than trying to work around things that haven't necessarily been 'gifted' to you.

People who are so obsessed with talent really should take a step back and have a look at what they're watching. _It's professional wrestling_. It's about drawing money in a world of illusion. They're pieces of meat out there trying to get people's attention with a look before further engaging them and making them care beyond that. How Reigns has been presented so far makes people care, as they're all to his current strengths. He'll be afforded the time to go beyond any limitations he has due to great backing from the guys in the back and the tremendous support he receives from the audience. 

Why must things be so semantic for some to claim things like "I think Ambrose is _more_ over because of this and this, and if he had Roman's look he'd be at least 75% more over and drawing at least 200,000 more viewers than Reigns right now." Blah blah blah. It's all conjecture and speculation. Talent doesn't always write home the checks people. Be happy that in Ambrose's case it very likely will though. 

On top of that, Ambrose has a great look. He's tall, mean looking and someone who stands out from the crowd based on what he brings internally. Rollins has a marketable look as well. All three are being groomed for great things, so what's with all the intensity? Christ!


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

he's going to be fine, but the wwe needs to be careful with him. he needs seasoning on house shows and he needs a couple more moves.

people forget that since wwe limits movesets, you don't need much to be effective and if you get the kids on your side a legendary career can be forged.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



amhlilhaus said:


> he's going to be fine, but the wwe needs to be careful with him. he needs seasoning on house shows and he needs a couple more moves.
> 
> *people forget that since wwe limits movesets, you don't need much to be effective and if you get the kids on your side a legendary career can be forged.*


*
*

Yes, but Reigns fans are sometimes selective about that because "Roman shows three moves, no problem!" and at the same time "Bryan can't wrestle, he does only five moves!!!" :HHH2


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



-Skullbone- said:


> Geez, everything breaks down into wars between fan clubs in this place. That, and hyperbole. Lots of hyperbole.
> 
> For people fighting tooth and nail saying that Reigns is not worthy of a big push, have a crack at this question. *If you were a professional wrestling business operator or marketer, would you not push a man with the look, presence and heritage in an industry that draws on the obsession general consumers have with celebrities and appearances?* We all know wrestling skills can improve. Wrestling itself isn't all that hard. Cutting promos to a huge audiences generally become easier over time when you do it regularly. Things write themselves out a lot easier if you have something to work with from the get go (ie: a great look, charisma) rather than trying to work around things that haven't necessarily been 'gifted' to you.
> 
> People who are so obsessed with talent really should take a step back and have a look at what they're watching. _It's professional wrestling_. It's about drawing money in a world of illusion. They're pieces of meat out there trying to get people's attention with a look before further engaging them and making them care beyond that. How Reigns has been presented so far makes people care, as they're all to his current strengths. He'll be afforded the time to go beyond any limitations he has due to great backing from the guys in the back and the tremendous support he receives from the audience.
> 
> Why must things be so semantic for some to claim things like "I think Ambrose is _more_ over because of this and this, and if he had Roman's look he'd be at least 75% more over and drawing at least 200,000 more viewers than Reigns right now." Blah blah blah. It's all conjecture and speculation. Talent doesn't always write home the checks people. Be happy that in Ambrose's case it very likely will though.
> 
> On top of that, Ambrose has a great look. He's tall, mean looking and someone who stands out from the crowd based on what he brings internally. Rollins has a marketable look as well. All three are being groomed for great things, so what's with all the intensity? Christ!


PREACH. When you got it, you got it. Alls he needs is time, and hes going to get it. The Shield trio are the future. Just my thoughts.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yes, but Reigns fans are sometimes selective about that because "Roman shows three moves, no problem!" and at the same time "Bryan can't wrestle, he does only five moves!!!" :HHH2


I dont even think one has to be a Reigns fan to make the argument most are making, people just rather wait it out and see how he develops instead of calling him a failure now. Okay you dont believe in him, but others clearly see why most do and why the WWE wants him as the guy.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Because he's cool and awesome. 

Seriously, why is the net turning on this guy? I have seen nothing about him that is truly bad. Mic skills? He keeps it short and sweet and he's fine at that. Character? As a babyface he is awesome because he is no nonsense and just a BAMF that kills people. That interaction he had with Sheamus backstage a couple weeks back was hilarious to me because it just highlighted how much cooler Roman was compared to the typical smiling doofus WWE babyface. 

As a worker? Well he's mostly been in tag team matches, which some could interpret as a way of protecting him. To use a TNA example, Hernandez looked AMAZING in LAX. As a singles star? Yeah no. I guess something similar could happen to Roman, but everything I've seen so far has been solid. He is an amazing athlete that can do great things for a man his size and the fans are really liking him. He has a fantastic look too as he looks like a killer and could believably rip guys to shreds. 

This singles push is a testing ground for him, but I haven't seen anything bad so far and I have no reason to be negative towards him yet. 

The worst thing I can say about him is that he is probably my least favorite guy of the three Shield members, but when you're being compared to Dean Ambrose (who is honest to God my favorite babyface in wrestling right now) and Seth Rollins, who has fit into his new role as smoothly as you possibly can, it isn't really a bad thing to say either.

EDIT: By the way, I never liked the criticism of "I don't like Wrestler X because he only does 3-5 moves". What kind of criticism is that? There are guys that only do 5 moves that I will gladly watch over most high fliers. I'll watch guys like DDP, Raven, Jake, and the like 99 times out of a 100 before I watch a Roderick Strong match. At the end of the day, it comes down to character and whether or not I can invest in you. If you only have a handful of signature moves, but you can get your character over and the fans can get behind it, then your golden. 

John Cena doesn't suck because of his "Five Moves of Doom". He sucks because his character is lame and stupid, I hate listening to just about everything that comes out of his mouth, I hate looking at him, and his five moves suck because the sequence doesn't make any sense. It is the exact same sequence every single time. Nobody thinks to do tape study on this guy or anything? 

But in Cena's defense, look at the WWE in ring style in general. Pretty much everybody has to have a sequence of moves down. Even guys like Shawn Michaels had their paint by numbers sequences, which I think is repetitive and takes some of the drama out of the match, and it invokes more of a Pavlovian dog response than it does genuine excitement. So if we are going to knock that about one guy, then we really should knock the whole WWE for it because that is how they structure their matches.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



imWAYova said:


> I dont even think one has to be a Reigns fan to make the argument most are making, people just rather wait it out and see how he develops instead of calling him a failure now. Okay you dont believe in him, but others clearly see why most do and why the WWE wants him as the guy.


Well, most who hate on Bryan's limited WWE moveset at the same time praise guys like Reigns, so pardon my generalisation, but it's a bit of double standart.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



TripleG said:


> Because he's cool and awesome.
> 
> Seriously, why is the net turning on this guy? I have seen nothing about him that is truly bad. Mic skills? He keeps it short and sweet and he's fine at that. Character? As a babyface he is awesome because he is no nonsense and just a BAMF that kills people. That interaction he had with Sheamus backstage a couple weeks back was hilarious to me because it just highlighted how much cooler Roman was compared to the typical smiling doofus WWE babyface.
> 
> As a worker? Well he's mostly been in tag team matches, which some could interpret as a way of protecting him. To use a TNA example, Hernandez looked AMAZING in LAX. As a singles star? Yeah no. I guess something similar could happen to Roman, but everything I've seen so far has been solid. He is an amazing athlete that can do great things for a man his size and the fans are really liking him. He has a fantastic look too as he looks like a killer and could believably rip guys to shreds.
> 
> This singles push is a testing ground for him, but I haven't seen anything bad so far and I have no reason to be negative towards him yet.
> 
> The worst thing I can say about him is that he is probably my least favorite guy of the three Shield members, but when you're being compared to Dean Ambrose (who is honest to God my favorite babyface in wrestling right now) and Seth Rollins, who has fit into his new role as smoothly as you possibly can, it isn't really a bad thing to say either.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, I never liked the criticism of "I don't like Wrestler X because he only does 3-5 moves". What kind of criticism is that? There are guys that only do 5 moves that I will gladly watch over most high fliers. I'll watch guys like DDP, Raven, Jake, and the like 99 times out of a 100 before I watch a Roderick Strong match. At the end of the day, it comes down to character and whether or not I can invest in you. If you only have a handful of signature moves, but you can get your character over and the fans can get behind it, then your golden.
> 
> John Cena doesn't suck because of his "Five Moves of Doom". He sucks because his character is lame and stupid, I hate listening to just about everything that comes out of his mouth, I hate looking at him, and his five moves suck because the sequence doesn't make any sense. It is the exact same sequence every single time. Nobody thinks to do tape study on this guy or anything?
> 
> But in Cena's defense, look at the WWE in ring style in general. Pretty much everybody has to have a sequence of moves down. Even guys like Shawn Michaels had their paint by numbers sequences, which I think is repetitive and takes some of the drama out of the match, and it invokes more of a Pavlovian dog response than it does genuine excitement. So if we are going to knock that about one guy, then we really should knock the whole WWE for it because that is how they structure their matches.


Yeah, The backstage segment with Sheamus made me a fan, much different than the typical smiling doofus LOL. Its refreshing.. Not having a babyface like Bryan, Sheamus and Cena always sportin a cheessy smiile.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Actually it's fact, not bullshit, but I don't expect you to know anything about facts, considering you think Ambrose is trying to act like Brock Lesnar.
> 
> :ti :ti :ti
> 
> Once Reigns gets one or two bad singles PPV matches under his belt, he's going to get crucified by the fans. He's not the next John Cena, he's the next Diesel.


Actually,it is bullshit.Not from an unexpected source of course.Blatant lies though? :HA


----------



## laicho

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

BECAUSE HE'S A MACHINE!!! Has potential to be World champ.


----------



## Dio Brando

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Why does this site act like the crowd doesn't love the guy?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Shikamaru said:


> Why does this site act like the crowd doesn't love the guy?


Because it makes it easier for them to sleep at night and to pretend to hear nonexistant boos.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Because it makes it easier for them to sleep at night and to pretend to hear nonexistant boos.


Or we all just have opinion of liking and disliking whoever we want? :cool2

I don't take crowds' reactions into consideration for who I like :shrug


----------



## Empress

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Because it makes it easier for them to sleep at night and to pretend to hear nonexistant boos.


And that Vince is brainwashing everyone. I've been programmed to follow orders. :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Or we all just have opinion of liking and disliking whoever we want? :cool2
> 
> I don't take crowds' reactions into consideration for who I like :shrug


You spend more time being pressed about Reigns and being in every thread that his name is associated with than being in that Ambrose thread that you claim to be always located in :cool2

Whether you like him or not Reigns can't help but to draw the people in #datromanreignjustwontletup #nosuchthingasbadpress #romanempire


----------



## Darkness is here

^ yet that's one of the reason you praise ambrose/rollins nicole :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Shikamaru said:


> Why does this site act like the crowd doesn't love the guy?


*Because how dare a likeable hype man be pushed over their favorites?*


----------



## Darkness is here

#ROMANEMPIRE :yes


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You spend more time being pressed about Reigns and being in every thread that his name is associated with than being in that Ambrose thread that you claim to be always located in :cool2
> 
> Whether you like him or not Reigns can't help but to draw the people in #datromanreignjustwontletup #nosuchthingasbadpress #romanempire


:ti

Just I because I go around in the Reigns threads, doesn't mean I'm not always in the Ambrose one.

I have freedom to express opinion about everyone I like and dislike. :cool2 And it's hard to stay away from reading some outlandish Reigns love :ex::ex:


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> :ti
> 
> Just I because I go around in the Reigns threads, doesn't mean I'm not always in the Ambrose one.
> 
> I have freedom to express opinion about everyone I like and dislike. :cool2 And it's hard to stay away from reading some outlandish Reigns love :ex::ex:


"Enough is enough and it’s time for a change." - The Two-Time Slammy Award winner and King of Harts, Owen Hart


And now we know who he was talking about #RomanRules #RomanEmpire #BelieveThat #Hashtag


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> :ti
> 
> Just I because I go around in the Reigns threads, doesn't mean I'm not always in the Ambrose one.
> 
> I have freedom to express opinion about everyone I like and dislike. :cool2 And it's hard to stay away from reading some outlandish Reigns love :ex::ex:


Just pointing out that you spend more time bashing a guy (oops critiquing) a guy you don't like than talking about a guy that you do. But as you said we're just expressing our opinions, we can like who we like. Oh and btw, we can see your post history. You spend waaaaaayyyyyyyy more time talking about Reigns than Ambrose but you know do you and keep focusing on things that you don't like because that makes sense to you or whatever. #staypressed #romanempire


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Pip Star said:


> "Enough is enough and it’s time for a change." - The Two-Time Slammy Award winner and King of Harts, Owen Hart
> 
> 
> And now we know who he was talking about #RomanRules #RomanEmpire #BelieveThat #Hashtag


:shocked: You bastard!!! Using the King's words to further your agenda :gun:

The King of Harts is closer to Ambrose/Rollins than Reigns, thus he's telling us to screw powerhouses and have talented technical/high-flying wrestlers :cool2



SubZero3:16 said:


> Just pointing out that you spend more time bashing a guy (oops critiquing) a guy you don't like than talking about a guy that you do. But as you said we're just expressing our opinions, we can like who we like. Oh and btw, we can see your post history. You spend waaaaaayyyyyyyy more time talking about Reigns than Ambrose but you know do you and keep focusing on things that you don't like because that makes sense to you or whatever. #staypressed #romanempire


Hey, my choice :cool2 Beside Ambrose does not need me to praise him, everybody has already jumped on the Ambrose Express #BaddestManAlive #ScumbagDeanAmbrose #AlwaysBetterThanReigns


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Hey, my choice :cool2 Beside Ambrose does not need me to praise him, everybody has already jumped on the Ambrose Express #BaddestManAlive #ScumbagDeanAmbrose #AlwaysBetterThanReigns














Spoiler: deadly obsession ahead











I'm sure you don't want me posting the rest of it right? It's cute how you went flying back to the Ambrose thread to get a post in tho 



And then people want to argue that Reigns isn't going to be a draw. :lol Even his detractors can't get enough of him. #romanreigning


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> :shocked: You bastard!!! Using the King's words to further your agenda :gun:
> 
> The King of Harts is closer to Ambrose/Rollins than Reigns, thus he's telling us to screw powerhouses and have talented technical/high-flying wrestlers :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my choice :cool2 Beside Ambrose does not need me to praise him, everybody has already jumped on the Ambrose Express #BaddestManAlive #ScumbagDeanAmbrose *#AlwaysBetterThanReigns*


What if Reigns had drawn more money than Ambrose at the end of their respective careers?


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Spoiler: deadly obsession ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you don't want me posting the rest of it right? It's cute how you went flying back to the Ambrose thread to get a post in tho
> 
> 
> 
> And then people want to argue that Reigns isn't going to be a draw. :lol Even his detractors can't get enough of him. #romanreigning


Thank you for the research :cheer and no I haven't gone flying to the GOAT thread, but I appreciate you stalking me :dance



-Skullbone- said:


> What if Reigns had drawn more money than Ambrose at the end of their respective careers?


Well, Jake Roberts hasn't drawn more than Batista but he's GOAT :cool2


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Well, Jake Roberts hasn't drawn more than Batista but he's GOAT :cool2


On what grounds?


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> :shocked: You bastard!!! Using the King's words to further your agenda :gun:
> 
> The King of Harts is closer to Ambrose/Rollins than Reigns, *thus he's telling us to screw powerhouses and have talented technical/high-flying wrestlers* :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my choice :cool2 Beside Ambrose does not need me to praise him, everybody has already jumped on the Ambrose Express #BaddestManAlive #ScumbagDeanAmbrose #AlwaysBetterThanReigns


Then it's a good thing Reigns isn't a powerhouse,huh Nicole?


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



-Skullbone- said:


> On what grounds?


On grounds that Jake Roberts is one of the greatest talkers and "is widely considered to be one of the finest practitioners of wrestling psychology, to the point where younger wrestlers are often sent to him for an education in the art", as well as having innovated one of the most well-known and commonly used moves.

Batista... is well-known for being the second most over guy to Cena, but there's nothing noteworthy about him.

It's not conclusion that requires much thought :cool2

Plus Ambrose is often compared to Roberts while Reigns is obviously pushed in the Batista mold.



Pip Star said:


> Then it's a good thing Reigns isn't a powerhouse,huh Nicole?


But they present him as one :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Pip Star said:


> Then it's a good thing Reigns isn't a powerhouse,huh Nicole?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

To the mods who keep merging hate threads without substance with the legitimate discussion thread will you do the same if I make an Ambrose hate thread or is his for circle jerking only?


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> On grounds that Jake Roberts is one of the greatest talkers and "is widely considered to be one of the finest practitioners of wrestling psychology, to the point where younger wrestlers are often sent to him for an education in the art", as well as having innovated one of the most well-known and commonly used moves.
> 
> Batista... is well-known for being the second most over guy to Cena, but there's nothing noteworthy about him.
> 
> It's not conclusion that requires much thought :cool2
> 
> Plus Ambrose is often compared to Roberts while Reigns is obviously pushed in the Batista mold.
> 
> 
> 
> But they present him as one :cool2


Well, what's noteworthy about Batista is that he's drawn more money in his era than Roberts did in his. Roberts' legacy is undoubtedly more revered than Batista's, with this current generation of wrestlers crediting his influence as being proof of that. Whose to say though that Batista hasn't inspired a generation of youngsters to be wrestlers when he was on top? And who cares about legacy if that isn't really the end goal? Maybe the 'artful' types, but they aren't the key demographic. 

Again though, taking the 'art' of pro wrestling out of this context (which is a concept that's based entirely on subjective premise anyway) what is the key role of a professional wrestler in this industry? To make money of course! If Ambrose can't make as much as Reigns then he hasn't succeeded in the way Reigns has and the industry needed him too. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> To the mods who keep merging hate threads without substance with the legitimate discussion thread will you do the same if I make an Ambrose hate thread or is his for circle jerking only?


*"Ambrose Is Overrated" thread incoming* :banderas


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Reigns Train said:


> *"Ambrose Is Overrated" thread incoming* :banderas


Lawl im so there

Then i hit them with the follow-up "Ambrose's 5 moves of doom"


----------



## Pip-Man

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> To the mods who keep merging hate threads without substance with the legitimate discussion thread will you do the same if I make an Ambrose hate thread or is his for circle jerking only?


Well seeing as most of the staff hate Reigns...


Then again,picturing me in charge would be a boot stamping on a smark's face forever,sooo...


----------



## Pip-Man

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lawl im so there
> 
> Then i hit them with the follow-up "Ambrose's 5 moves of doom"


Ambrose has moves? :ti


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



-Skullbone- said:


> Well, what's noteworthy about Batista is that he's drawn more money in his era than Roberts did in his. Roberts' legacy is undoubtedly more revered than Batista's, with this current generation of wrestlers crediting his influence as being proof of that. Whose to say though that Batista hasn't inspired a generation of youngsters to be wrestlers when he was on top? And who cares about legacy if that isn't really the end goal? Maybe the 'artful' types, but they aren't the key demographic.
> 
> Again though, taking the 'art' of pro wrestling out of this context (which is a concept that's based entirely on subjective premise anyway) what is the key role of a professional wrestler in this industry? To make money of course! If Ambrose can't make as much as Reigns then he hasn't succeeded in the way Reigns has and the industry needed him too. Wouldn't you agree?


That's great that Batista has made more money but this concerns the higher-ups. 

As a fan for me Ambrose's legacy will triumph Reigns' if they have the kind of careers Roberts and Batista had respectively. Ambrose is not in wrestling with the point of just making money, he wants to have the same kind of influence guys like Roberts/Pillman/Piper did (who were never great draws because they were talkers and thus not "prime" money material). So basically some do care to have certain legacy as their end goal.

Do you think that in 20 years time people will talk about Batista's wrestling career the same way they would held Roberts' in regard? No. Because we are not influenced by this "X draws this" "Y draws less" mindset and we (some of us at least) judge wrestlers by their skills not marketability.

Draws for me can be somewhat... biased? Because people say "PPV A did not draw enough because wrestler X was main-eventing"; I'd rather base someone's succees on how well and long he keeps with the crowds and how well he had worked with what he has been given. Ambrose would never be some kind of failure for me if he doesn't draw (with and without comparison to Reigns) because he's not the top of guy who fits marketability stereotypes and more importanly he's not a guy you put on covers for the mainstream audience, he's a guy who you give a mic to get people invested in storylines.

:side: I'm not sure how well I got my point across but this would have to suffice :side:


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Pip Star said:


> "Enough is enough and it’s time for a change." - The Two-Time Slammy Award winner and King of Harts, Owen Hart
> 
> 
> And now we know who he was talking about #RomanRules #RomanEmpire #BelieveThat #Hashtag


CALM DOWN GUYS:
As you can see nicole is already :berried (no hard feelings).
I think she needs a waaarrmm HUG :draper2


----------



## Darkness is here

Pip Star said:


> Ambrose has moves? :ti


:ti


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Pip Star said:


> Ambrose has moves? :ti


Yea the "puppy paw power punches"... Oops I mean "psycho punches"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea the "puppy paw power punches"... Oops I mean "psycho punches"


*The ones that hit 5 inches away from your face? :drake1*


----------



## Telos

Pip Star said:


> Ambrose has moves? :ti


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guys are being mean. I like Ambrose too. But it does show the hypocrisy among fans. Ambrose has as much moves in the ring as Reigns does and it isn't because he doesn't know more moves but it's because the WWE limits what they can do in the ring. Reigns detractors are always like " well Reigns needs to learn more than 3 moves" but yet whenever someone posts his 25 move video from FCW proving that he has more in the arsenal, his detractors strangely go quiet and don't have anything to say on the video. When Ambrose does the same moves over and over no one has anything to say about that and pretend not to notice. They all got butthurt this week when Stone Cold, Del Rio and even Ambrose himself put Reigns over as a good worker. No one called him a master technician or supreme storyteller in the ring just a good worker meaning that he executes his moves well and is a safe worker and suddenly Stone Cold is a sellout and he doesn't know what he's talking about :lol I don't know why for the life of me why people think that we have to chose one wrestler over the other. I like all three Shield members because they all entertain me in different aspects but you only see one member getting shit on all the time by fans of the other two.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Repped. I don't care enough about Ambrose to hate on him i just wanted to point out the moves hypocrisy as if it doesn't affect everybody including Bryan, Punk, the Rock, HHH, Ziggler and even the IWC darling Ambrose.


----------



## Pip-Man

Telos said:


>


It was a joke.Learn to laugh,you must.


SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys are being mean. I like Ambrose too. But it does show the hypocrisy among fans. Ambrose has as much moves in the ring as Reigns does and it isn't because he doesn't know more moves but it's because the WWE limits what they can do in the ring. Reigns detractors are always like " well Reigns needs to learn more than 3 moves" but yet whenever someone posts his 25 move video from FCW proving that he has more in the arsenal, his detractors strangely go quiet and don't have anything to say on the video. When Ambrose does the same moves over and over no one has anything to say about that and pretend not to notice. They all got butthurt this week when Stone Cold, Del Rio and even Ambrose himself put Reigns over as a good worker. No one called him a master technician or supreme storyteller in the ring just a good worker meaning that he executes his moves well and is a safe worker and suddenly Stone Cold is a sellout and he doesn't know what he's talking about :lol I don't know why for the life of me why people think that we have to chose one wrestler over the other. I like all three Shield members because they all entertain me in different aspects but you only see one member getting shit on all the time by fans of the other two.


*^This.*


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys are being mean. I like Ambrose too. But it does show the hypocrisy among fans. Ambrose has as much moves in the ring as Reigns does and it isn't because he doesn't know more moves but it's because the WWE limits what they can do in the ring. Reigns detractors are always like " well Reigns needs to learn more than 3 moves" but yet whenever someone posts his 25 move video from FCW proving that he has more in the arsenal, his detractors strangely go quiet and don't have anything to say on the video. When Ambrose does the same moves over and over no one has anything to say about that and pretend not to notice. They all got butthurt this week when Stone Cold, Del Rio and even Ambrose himself put Reigns over as a good worker. No one called him a master technician or supreme storyteller in the ring just a good worker meaning that he executes his moves well and is a safe worker and suddenly Stone Cold is a sellout and he doesn't know what he's talking about :lol I don't know why for the life of me why people think that we have to chose one wrestler over the other. I like all three Shield members because they all entertain me in different aspects but you only see one member getting shit on all the time by fans of the other two.


----------



## A-C-P

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea the "puppy paw power punches"... Oops I mean "psycho punches"


Just like Reigns "Running Hug of Doom" :lol 

Just kidding actually a fan of both (all 3 really) Shield members, is that allowed?

I made the mistake once of thinking I could be a fan of both Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, don't want to make the same mistake with the Shield Members


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Repped. I don't care enough about Ambrose to hate on him i just wanted to point out the moves hypocrisy as if it doesn't affect everybody including Bryan, Punk, the Rock, HHH, Ziggler and even the IWC darling Ambrose.


*Same here, just making a point *



A-C-P said:


> actually a fan of both (all 3 really) Shield members, is that allowed?


*
Nope, get out.*





*Just kidding* :


----------



## Darkness is here

We are just having fun subzero, nothing too serious.


----------



## LigerJ81

A-C-P said:


> Just like Reigns "Running Hug of Doom" :lol
> 
> Just kidding actually a fan of both (all 3 really) Shield members, is that allowed?
> 
> I made the mistake once of thinking I could be a fan of both Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, don't want to make the same mistake with the Shield Members


If you like all 3 member(Reigns included) you need to stop hanging out with RVD :dance


----------



## Telos

Pip Star said:


> It was a joke.Learn to laugh,you must.
> 
> 
> *^This.*


Relax, I got it. Zero can vouch for me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

A-C-P said:


> Just like Reigns "Running Hug of Doom" :lol
> 
> Just kidding actually a fan of both (all 3 really) Shield members, *is that allowed?*
> 
> I made the mistake once of thinking I could be a fan of both Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, don't want to make the same mistake with the Shield Members


You can join me on our very small bandwagon :agree: Wait, I can't be a fan of both Bryan and Punk?:shocked: I'm glad I missed those mark wars :lol



Darkness is here said:


> We are just having fun subzero, nothing too serious.


Yeah I know but as you saw, some people didn't get it and it was a nice starting point for my previous post.


----------



## A-C-P

LigerJ81 said:


> If you like all 3 member(Reigns included) you need to stop hanging out with RVD :dance


But he always has the best weed :jericho2


----------



## Darkness is here

SubZero3:16 said:


> You can join me on our very small bandwagon :agree: Wait, I can't be a fan of both Bryan and Punk?:shocked: I'm glad I missed those mark wars :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know but as you saw, some people didn't get it and it was a nice starting point for my previous post.


Iam also a member of that little group as seen is sig 8*D, so you can count me in :vince2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Relax, I got it. Zero can vouch for me.


Yeah Telos is cute  and he's pretty chill too.



Darkness is here said:


> Iam also a member of that little group as seen is sig 8*D, so you can count me in :vince2


Um, hold on. You can't jump on this bandwagon just like that :no: You have to bring cookies :yum:


----------



## Wynter

:jericho4


----------



## Empress

I love all three Shield members too. I'm greedy and won't choose. 

But Sub Zero just preached. :clap


----------



## Wynter

We shouldn't even have to choose. It's beyond ridiculous on this site sometimes :lol


----------



## Darkness is here

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah Telos is cute  and he's pretty chill too.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, hold on. You can't jump on this bandwagon just like that :no: You have to bring cookies :yum:


what about hot cakes :yum:


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> We shouldn't even have to choose. It's beyond ridiculous on this site sometimes :lol


:agree:

It's crazy how it can get. Folks should be happy that a new crop of talent is breaking through. 

Stone Cold Steve Austin, Undertaker, The Rock, HBK, Mankind, Chris Jericho and Kurt Angle all co-existed. There's room now for Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Empress said:


> I love all three Shield members too. I'm greedy and won't choose.
> 
> But Sub Zero just preached. :clap


They don't call me Mama Zero for nothin'











Darkness is here said:


> what about hot cakes :yum:


I had to google hot cakes, not familiar with the term here, and all I saw was pancakes :side: please tell me that you mean something else.


----------



## Wynter

THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!!!! 












I don't know about yall, but a future WWE that has Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns on my screen is pleasing. 

I'm rooting for all 3 guys. Not that hard :draper2

Zero :cheer I'll bring the Vodka :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

Empress said:


> :agree:
> 
> It's crazy how it can get. Folks should be happy that a new crop of talent is breaking through.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin, Undertaker, The Rock, HBK, Mankind, Chris Jericho and Kurt Angle all co-existed. There's room now for Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins.


And they all existed in the now romanticized Attitude Era which is mainly loved for the vast array of talent and now WWE is trying to build that again after realizing that having one main top guy isn't going to cut it anymore. Of course WWE is still going to have to work out some kinks like booking and multiple storylines but it is going to a slow process but it's happening. I prefer having more than one guy to cheer for and I'm sure most of the audience does as well.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't know about yall, but a future WWE that has Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns on my screen is pleasing.
> 
> I'm rooting for all 3 guys. Not that hard :draper2
> 
> Zero :cheer I'll bring the Vodka :dance


Vodka is always welcomed on this bandwagon, welcome aboard :cheer


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Darkness is here said:


> CALM DOWN GUYS:
> As you can see nicole is already :berried (no hard feelings).
> I think she needs a waaarrmm HUG :draper2


Don't know how I've been :berried but I'll pass the hug :draper2


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> And they all existed in the now romanticized Attitude Era which is mainly loved for the vast array of talent and now WWE is trying to build that again after realizing that having one main top guy isn't going to cut it anymore. Of course WWE is still going to have to work out some kinks like booking and multiple storylines but it is going to a slow process but it's happening. I prefer having more than one guy to cheer for and I'm sure most of the audience does as well.


Mama Zero is speaking the gospel. :cool2

I think some fans are suffering from JohnCenaitis. He's been shoved down our throats for 12 years straight that everyone thinks you can only like one top guy. As you posted, fans should be glad that WWE is returning towards showcasing more than one talent. Rooting for one to fail just so another can prosper is no better than the era of Super Cena.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Don't know how I've been :berried but I'll pass the hug :draper2












*It's ok Nicole, 5 minutes with that tongue and all your bitter feelings towards Reigns will be licked away :dance*


----------



## Wynter

Reigns Train!!

You can't just be offering the services of Roman to just anybody, have you no shame??! :cuss:

:no:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Reigns Train!!
> 
> You can't just be offering the services of Roman to just anybody, have you no shame??! :cuss:
> 
> :no:


*Didn't know you were the jealous type :jordan*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Empress said:


> Mama Zero is speaking the gospel. :cool2
> 
> I think some fans are suffering from JohnCenaitis. He's been shoved down our throats for 12 years straight that everyone thinks you can only like one top guy. As you posted, fans should be glad that WWE is returning towards showcasing more than one talent. Rooting for one to fail just so another can prosper is no better than the era of Super Cena.


Yes the Cena era has created this panic. WWE has made it seem that there can only be one top guy but they are slowly transitioning out of this with the 3 Shield guys and Cesaro.



The Reigns Train said:


> *It's ok Nicole, 5 minutes with that tongue and all your bitter feelings towards Reigns will be licked away :dance*


you are so wrong yet so right for that :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :rep


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



The Reigns Train said:


> *It's ok Nicole, 5 minutes with that tongue and all your bitter feelings towards Reigns will be licked away :dance*


He won't get 5 minutes because 5 seconds in my inner Moxley will show up and stab him with a fork :cool2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> He won't get 5 minutes because 5 seconds in my inner Moxley will show up and stab him with a fork :cool2


You speak with a forked tongue.


----------



## Empress

Reigns does have a nice tongue and he's made clear that he knows how to use it. :yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *Didn't know you were the jealous type :jordan*


You're acting as if you didn't know that Reigns' is Dean's boo. Dean's all over the place calling the guy lovable, soulful and a beacon of light and you just giving away the man's tongue just like that. :side: For shame :no:


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah Telos is cute  and he's pretty chill too.












On the topic of Reigns, yes his moveset is limited but so is most of the roster. Anybody that has seen his work as Leakee (when he had considerably less experience than he does now) can see he is capable of much more. He shines his brightest in promos backstage when he gets to act a fool and not be stoic. It's fine to be discouraged about the pace at which WWE is developing the Roman Reigns character, but everyone should have a little more patience and faith with the man himself. He's being tested right now, and even if he isn't wowing people, he's done very good for a guy with less than two years of experience down in developmental prior to his call-up. Hopefully he'll get more freedom as he distances himself from the shadows of The Shield over time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah that's one thing I mentioned to Ney earlier (not so much about Reigns, but my point still stands). People are too damn impatient with Roman. I've seen some of his stuff as Leakee and I thought it wasn't bad at all. Roman clearly had his moments where he just seemed uncomfortable and without confidence while in the Shield, but I keep seeing improvements with him. Yeah he's getting a push, but so far I think he's been handling it pretty good and Ambrose & Rollins aren't stuck working with nothing like everyone thought they would be.


----------



## -XERO-

Empress said:


> Reigns does have a nice tongue and he's made clear that he knows how to use it. :yum:





-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## SubZero3:16

So the tongue thing runs in the family :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dem samoans and their fatass tongues :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calamity Glitch said:


> Dem samoans and their fatass tongues :side:


You're thinking about dem tongues aren't you? :cool2


----------



## Darkness is here

^ :yes :yes :yes


----------



## LigerJ81

But it's all good fun :lol


----------



## A-C-P

So now Reigns is getting pushed b/c of his tongue?

Was, this a call made by :steph then?


----------



## LigerJ81

For The Ladies

Best For Business :vince$


----------



## Empress

A-C-P said:


> So now Reigns is getting pushed b/c of his tongue?
> 
> Was, this a call made by :steph then?


Stephanie knows what's best for business! That tongue is a solid A+! :banderas


----------



## CookiePuss

:lol


----------



## The Bloodline

I love the last few pages of this thread hahahaha


----------



## Ccoffey89




----------



## Oxidamus

I always see people complain about Reigns' lack of a character but they never say Ambrose lacks one. Why?

Ambrose is the slighted, paranoid, "LUNATIC FRINGE" out for revenge, right?

So why can't Reigns be the slighted, less-paranoid-but-still-untrustworthy-of-others loner?


----------



## SubZero3:16

cookiepuss said:


> :lol


Why? Does he have a Samoan tongue too?:dance


----------



## O Fenômeno

Empress said:


> Stephanie knows what's best for business! That tongue is a solid A+! :banderas


Ambrose was known as community dick in the SHIELD thread...

Reigns= Community tongue?

:draper2


:allen1

Yall ladies have fun :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

MADDOXITRON said:


> I always see people complain about Reigns' lack of a character but they never say Ambrose lacks one. Why?
> 
> Ambrose is the slighted, paranoid, "LUNATIC FRINGE" out for revenge, right?
> 
> So why can't Reigns be the slighted, less-paranoid-but-still-untrustworthy-of-others loner?


Because apparently no one has never heard of the strong, silent badass who just kicks ass to get things done. It doesn't require a lot of promo work to get that sort of character over to the audience. So automatically around these parts that means lack of character fpalm


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because apparently no one has never heard of the strong, silent badass who just kicks ass to get things done. It doesn't require a lot of promo work to get that sort of character over to the audience. So automatically around these parts that means lack of character fpalm


A lot of people forget how Reigns works. It's how he's been since day one:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> A lot of people forget how Reigns works. It's how he's been since day one:


No lies detected.

However watch how they're going to complain about character growth now even though Cena's been the same for 10 years and Reigns occassionally isn't always serious and have some fun in his promos backstage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SubZero3:16 said:


> No lies detected.
> 
> However watch how they're going to complain about character growth now even though Cena's been the same for 10 years and Reigns occassionally isn't always serious and have some fun in his promos backstage.


*It makes me sad when they don't air those promos on television. Why can't he be like that during RAW?! 
*


----------



## .christopher.

So it's come down to the tongue all along on who is exactly an A+ player or not? 

No wonder Bryan wasn't considered an A+ player, that tongue isn't up to scratch on some of the past WWE greats :side:










Who cares about the tongue, though? Their system is flawed. It's all about the nose and Bryan has everyone beat there :

Well, almost everyone...:hunter


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *It makes me sad when they don't air those promos on television. Why can't he be like that during RAW?!
> *


Cause they want ppl to use the App. But I think they can air the promos on the app first then air them later on Smackdown so that they can reach a wider audience.


----------



## LigerJ81

.christopher. said:


> So it's come down to the tongue all along on who is exactly an A+ player or not?
> 
> No wonder Bryan wasn't considered an A+ player, that tongue isn't up to scratch on some of the past WWE greats :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about the tongue, though? Their system is flawed. It's all about the nose and Bryan has everyone beat there :
> 
> Well, almost everyone...:hunter


Summer Rae should get the Title at Summerslam for sure


----------



## Wynter

I'd like to think they're saving that for the future. They don't want to give too much too soon. WWE truly didn't unleash Dean until now. Yeah, he was being marketed as the lunatic friends, but it wasn't until Seth's heel turn did you see shades of Mox/more of Dean's potential and then him becoming more and more into the great character his fans knew he was.

Right now, WWE is still keeping Roman a little confined to his Shield imagine and character. Maybe it's only for the length of his feud with the Authority or they will start to loosen the leash on him as the storyline progresses. 

Roman truly didn't have a focus until now, so real character work wasn't warranted. Now things should be getting personal between him and Randy/Triple H and maybe even a little Seth too. This is where he can start to shine a bit personality wise. Promos and character work are one of the most important aspect of feuds. They gotta give him a little more to work with now that the ball is starting to roll.

Give the audience something to really invest into and connect with Roman.



Hopefully :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here

The Reigns Train said:


> *It makes me sad when they don't air those promos on television. Why can't he be like that during RAW?!
> *


If they showed those promos, don't you think his badass apeal would be lost, that was what got him over in the first place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Darkness is here said:


> If they showed those promos, don't you think his badass apeal would be lost, that was what got him over in the first place.


*Did The Rock lose fans when he dropped the serious gimmick and became goofy in 2001?*


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *Did The Rock lose fans when he dropped the serious gimmick and became goofy in 2001?*


The same thing with Stone Cold Steve Austin. He went from bad ass hell raiser to making jokes and became the father of "What?". The fans seemed to love him even more.


----------



## Wynter

Nah, the crowd would like him more I bet. Roman can be an amazing mix of a smooth muthaslapper, funny and goofy at the right times, cocky where it's not overbearing, amazingly sassy, yet knows when to be bad ass and in "I want to rip your head off." mode. His aura and presence speaks volumes. All it takes is one intense stare down at his opponent and an ass kicking one liner/trash talk, and he's immediately looking like a damn tough mofo again :lol


















Dude looks legit :

And makes the kiddies happy at the same time


----------



## Darkness is here

The Reigns Train said:


> *Did The Rock lose fans when he dropped the serious gimmick and became goofy in 2001?*


I thought of saying it in my previous post, but waited for your reply.
The differance is Rock/Austin were solidified as Top Stars and ate it up, maybe reings could do it 2-3 years from now and it will work for him but right I think it may damage his popularity with the casuals.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> The same thing with Stone Cold Steve Austin. He went from bad ass hell raiser to making jokes and became the father of "What?". The fans seemed to love him even more.








*Yep, Austin completely flopped and got sent back to NXT after this :lmao*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Darkness is here said:


> I thought of saying it in my previous post, but waited for your reply.
> The differance is Rock/Austin were solidified as Top Stars and ate it up, maybe reings could do it 2-3 years from now and it will work for him but right I think it may damage his popularity with the casuals.


*
Well, Reigns has been on the roster for 2 years. You can't negate this just because he was in a stable. He was the focus of the stable, therefore I see no problem with him evolving his character.*


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, the crowd would like him more I bet. Roman can be an amazing mix of a smooth muthaslapper, funny and goofy at the right times, cocky where it's not overbearing, amazingly sassy, yet knows when to be bad ass and in "I want to rip your head off." mode. His aura and presence speaks volumes. All it takes is one intense stare down at his opponent and an ass kicking one liner/trash talk, and he's immediately looking like a damn tough mofo again :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude looks legit :


Legit, indeed.

And I agree the crowd would love him even more. The best characters have been three dimensional. Just look at why the Ryback experiment didn't work. He was another big guy who just scowled and screamed about "feed me more". They never gave him any other attributes.

Even the Undertaker switched up his persona over the years. I remember being in shock when he came out as a biker, but you still knew he was a badass. But now he was making jokes and even smiling at times. It freshened up the character.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Legit, indeed.
> 
> And I agree the crowd would love him even more. The best characters have been three dimensional. Just look at why the Ryback experiment didn't work. He was another big guy who just scowled and screamed about "feed me more". They never gave him any other attributes.
> 
> Even the Undertaker switched up his persona over the years. I remember being in shock when he came out as a biker, but you still knew he was a badass. But now he was making jokes and even smiling at times. It freshened up the character.


*They called him The American Badass for a reason :*


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, the crowd would like him more I bet. Roman can be an amazing mix of a smooth muthaslapper, funny and goofy at the right times, cocky where it's not overbearing, amazingly sassy, yet knows when to be bad ass and in "I want to rip your head off." mode. His aura and presence speaks volumes. All it takes is one intense stare down at his opponent and an ass kicking one liner/trash talk, and he's immediately looking like a damn tough mofo again :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude looks legit :
> 
> And makes the kiddies happy at the same time


He's already stealing the Cenation kids too


----------



## LigerJ81

I wonder how they gonna handle him as a heel in the future.

I can see them playing off his confidence to the point he cocky. But once he in the ring, it's all Business.


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's already stealing the Cenation kids too


Roman loves the kids. The little boys want to be just like him and the little girls like him. :agree:

I see him being a cocky heel who is all business in the ring too. For some reason, I think he has an inner asshole that he can channel. The nicest and most chill people can bring out a different side to their personality if the occasion calls for it. That's how I am.


----------



## Wynter

Didn't Roman play a cocky asshole back in FCW? :lol He came out in the suits and everything; pushing his expensive jewelery in people's faces :lol


I'm pretty sure Roman would play that role perfectly now. Just smug smirks and cocky promos everywhere :lol

Of course, a little bad ass will be thrown in there too. Gotta let the rivals know who can kick ass around here 

EDIT:


----------



## Empress

He could go for this look as Corporate Reigns. How can someone look at this and say the man can't cut a promo? BOSS.


----------



## Darkness is here

DAT CORPORATE BOSS :mark:


----------



## Wynter

This dude said "Now you can cheer for the Boss." This cocky motherfucker :lol


----------



## CookiePuss

When Reigns becomes more versatile on the mic and turns heel down the line, I can see him in the corporate role.

Thousand dollar suits, a lady on the arm, fancy cars

:banderas


----------



## Wynter

Roman can talk, he's just hasn't been given the true chance to. I don't know WWE's reasons, but damn it, they need to give Roman the same confidence and chance they gave Seth.

Put Roman under the right role/character/material/whatever you want to call it, and that man shines. He seems to be even more confident now and in tune with his character. I'm sure he would delver his FCW gimmick with ease and excellence :


----------



## Darkness is here

WynterWarm12 said:


> This dude said "Now you can cheer for the Boss." This cocky motherfucker :lol


You Talkin to me?


----------



## #Mark

I thought Reigns was an excellent heel when he was with the Shield. His personality really shined during his matches. His trash talking was entertaining and I always enjoyed when he did his opponent's taunt (suck it to NAO, yes chant towards Bryan, and chanting best in the world when wrestling Punk). His ring work was good too and I thought he looked really comfortable. I just rewatched his 20 minute match with Punk in January and the match was one of the better RAW main events. The crowd was really into it and was chanting "this is awesome" during the heat of the match. I think that match is mandatory viewing for all Reigns detractors.


----------



## CookiePuss

Someone needs to make a deal with it gif with the reverse of this animation :lol


----------



## Darkness is here

cookiepuss said:


> Someone needs to make a deal with it gif with the reverse of this animation :lol


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Empress

cookiepuss said:


> When Reigns becomes more versatile on the mic and turns heel down the line, I can see him in the corporate role.
> 
> Thousand dollar suits, a lady on the arm, fancy cars
> 
> :banderas


It would be interesting if Roman tried to use his charms on Stephanie, using her to get ahead. It would be the reverse of Seth and HHH aligning themselves. It also wouldn't be a carbon copy of what's going on now if and when Reigns goes heel. 

I think Steph and HHH would be game for the storyline. Their love triangle with Kurt Angle in 2000 was gold even though it ended abruptly.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Usos are the Rocks cousins how come it took them years to get a shot? The Rock says Tamina is his cousin, he even bought her a Lexus, where's her push?


It took them years to show they actually had charisma. Tamina has yet to show any. Just because you're related doesn't mean you'll get a big push based on that alone. Ask Ted Dibiase Jr.

- Vic


----------



## CookiePuss

Vic Capri said:


> It took them years to show they actually had charisma. Tamina has yet to show any. Just because you're related doesn't mean you'll get a big push based on that alone. Ask Ted Dibiase Jr.
> 
> - Vic


If and when Reigns gets to that next level of superstar, you'll find his haters saying he only got that far because he's related to The Rock. Sad, but I've come to expect these type of things from them :lol


----------



## Natecore

#Mark said:


> I thought Reigns was an excellent heel when he was with the Shield. His personality really shined during his matches. His trash talking was entertaining and I always enjoyed when he did his opponent's taunt (suck it to NAO, yes chant towards Bryan, and chanting best in the world when wrestling Punk). His ring work was good too and I thought he looked really comfortable. I just rewatched his 20 minute match with Punk in January and the match was one of the better RAW main events. The crowd was really into it and was chanting "this is awesome" during the heat of the match. I think that match is mandatory viewing for all Reigns detractors.


Hmmm...and to think its one of the worst matches I've seen this year.


----------



## Pip-Man

cookiepuss said:


> Someone needs to make a deal with it gif with the reverse of this animation :lol












Come get it boys and girls


----------



## CookiePuss

Pip Star said:


> Come get it boys and girls


:bow :bow :bow :bow 

TYVM

repped and bookmarked gif :lol


----------



## Wynter

Pip!!! :mark: :bow

Dude, that gif just might be the bane of certain Roman detractors existence if they test me :lol

lol Nah, seriously, good shit Pip (Y)

Thanks for delivering  Enjoy the rep :


----------



## The Bloodline

hahaha i bet thats gonna become one of my favorites gifs


----------



## midnightmischief

Pip Star said:


> Come get it boys and girls


Excellent. .. This is so getting saved to my computer when I get home lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pip-Man

cookiepuss said:


> :bow :bow :bow :bow
> 
> TYVM
> 
> repped and bookmarked gif :lol





WynterWarm12 said:


> Pip!!! :mark: :bow
> 
> Dude, that gif just might be the bane of certain Roman detractors existence if they test me :lol
> 
> lol Nah, seriously, good shit Pip (Y)
> 
> Thanks for delivering  Enjoy the rep :





Ravensflock88 said:


> hahaha i bet thats gonna become one of my favorites gifs





midnightmischief said:


> Excellent. .. This is so getting saved to my computer when I get home lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thank you! Thank you! It's just what I do.And now we have something to compete with the Ambrose nope gif :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

Pip Star said:


> Come get it boys and girls


Thanks Pip :mark:

Praise Samoan Jesus


----------



## Wynter

:lmao at Pip already putting that gif to use. Damn shame how fast an opportunity came up for him :lol And in a thread that had nothing to do with Roman, smh.


----------



## Pip-Man

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao at Pip already putting that gif to use. Damn shame how fast an opportunity came up for him :lol And in a thread that had nothing to do with Roman, smh.


Gotta do what ya' gotta do ositivity


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

#Mark said:


> I thought Reigns was an excellent heel when he was with the Shield. His personality really shined during his matches. His trash talking was entertaining and I always enjoyed when he did his opponent's taunt (suck it to NAO, yes chant towards Bryan, and chanting best in the world when wrestling Punk). His ring work was good too and I thought he looked really comfortable. I just rewatched his 20 minute match with Punk in January and the match was one of the better RAW main events. The crowd was really into it and was chanting "this is awesome" during the heat of the match. I think that match is mandatory viewing for all Reigns detractors.


Nah bro according to the IWC that was a bad match and so was his match with Bryan. In fact youll see this practically verbatim in any convo about his in ring skills: "you know a guy sucks when he can have boring match with Punk and Bryan".

Have fun trying to convince the haters otherwise :bo


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Roman won't get any credit until he puts on MOTYC I'm assuming :lol Any other wrestler on the roster can have boring or average matches and people move on. But god forbid if the inexperienced guy doesn't put on the same level of matches of the guys who've been doing it for over a decade :lol

But, Roman did have a pretty good match with Barrett(despite it not being a very long one) and most people gave the credit to Wade instead of noting Roman works better in brawler style matches. Or completely dismissed it.

Roman is really improving and I wish he would get some credit. 

He got shitted on for being the hot tag guy and making all his tag partners do the work. WWE finally has him work most of the match while Cena played hot tag. 
Did anyone commend WWE for pushing him in the right direction and having Roman actually play the babyface getting beat on? Nope, people just decided to completely ignore that development and then find something else to shit on(him ending the show and how BS it was for the crowd to chant "This is Awesome" at his stare down with Triple H. Oh, and how he still sucks :lol. You know, the regular.)

I'm quite enjoying watching and being apart of Roman's journey. Like I've always stated, I see so much potential and great things for him. Vindication will be mine when he fulfills it


----------



## Ccoffey89

Pip Star said:


> Thank you! Thank you! It's just what I do.And now we have something to compete with the Ambrose nope gif :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Roman won't get any credit until he puts on MOTYC I'm assuming :lol Any other wrestler on the roster can have boring or average matches and people move on. But god forbid if the inexperienced guy doesn't put on the same level of matches of the guys who've been doing it for over a decade :lol
> 
> But, Roman did have a pretty good match with Barrett(despite it not being a very long one) and most people gave the credit to Wade instead of noting Roman works better in brawler style matches. Or completely dismissed it.
> 
> Roman is really improving and I wish he would get some credit.
> 
> He got shitted on for being the hot tag guy and making all his tag partners do the work. WWE finally has him work most of the match while Cena played hot tag.
> Did anyone commend WWE for pushing him in the right direction and having Roman actually play the babyface getting beat on? Nope, people just decided to completely ignore that development and then find something else to shit on(him ending the show and how BS it was for the crowd to chant "This is Awesome" at his stare down with Triple H. Oh, and how he still sucks :lol. You know, the regular.)
> 
> I'm quite enjoying watching and being apart of Roman's journey. Like I've always stated, I see so much potential and great things for him. Vindication will be mine when he fulfills it


Yea i read through the Raw thread and ppl were predicting him to clean up off the hot tag and when that didnt happen they bitched about him spearing Kane and standing tall again.

So just to recap:
-If Reigns dominates "lawl superCena"

-plays face in peril entire match/segment but stands up at the end "lawl superCena"

-takes all of the Shields pins in 2014, gets laid out multiple times by Evolution, loses at MitB, doesn't get a pin on anybody in any of his recent singles matches "lawl superCena"


----------



## midnightmischief

hokayyyy

can't really be bothered talking etc but felt this thread needed some mischief.... lol

first of all, just bringing these interviews forward for anyone who missed them as they got buried under that thread merge lol



Ccoffey89 said:


> For the Roman fans Interview on goodday newyork. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0701/577636/roman-reigns-talks-not-winning-wwe-title-at-mitb/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wrestlinginc_news+%28WrestlingInc.com+Pro+Wrestling+News%29





southrnbygrace said:


> Here's another interview
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oaJNV26LB0


great interviews btw... loved that he didn't hesitate at all in the last interview when asked who he really hates...

now for my fellow females... here are some nice pics to inspect.... for your viewing pleasure....











I absolutely love the little shimmy he does here...










just checking out the structure and strength of those pants - for science......:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:










:mark::mark:



















night night baby










I can't with this guy... :agree::agree::agree:

---- so while posting this, have the tv going on in the back ground.. an add for 'agents of s.h.i.e.l.d' comes on and the first thing I hear is some chick (don't watch the show so don't know who it was) saying 'there is no shield anymore, its over' - kinda tugged at my heartstrings lol

anyways, this is the end of my roman reigns appreciation post... for those who cannot handle it....











lol cheers for the gif pip :rep


edit: BTW happy 4th of July to any of the Americans posting here...


----------



## Monterossa

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Roman won't get any credit until he puts on MOTYC I'm assuming :lol Any other wrestler on the roster can have boring or average matches and people move on. But god forbid if the inexperienced guy doesn't put on the same level of matches of the guys who've been doing it for over a decade :lol
> 
> But, Roman did have a pretty good match with Barrett(despite it not being a very long one) and most people gave the credit to Wade instead of noting Roman works better in brawler style matches. Or completely dismissed it.
> 
> Roman is really improving and I wish he would get some credit.
> 
> He got shitted on for being the hot tag guy and making all his tag partners do the work. WWE finally has him work most of the match while Cena played hot tag.
> Did anyone commend WWE for pushing him in the right direction and having Roman actually play the babyface getting beat on? Nope, people just decided to completely ignore that development and then find something else to shit on(him ending the show and how BS it was for the crowd to chant "This is Awesome" at his stare down with Triple H. Oh, and how he still sucks :lol. You know, the regular.)
> 
> I'm quite enjoying watching and being apart of Roman's journey. Like I've always stated, I see so much potential and great things for him. Vindication will be mine when he fulfills it


shouldn't wrestler be good first in order to get push as a champion or a top face of the company? why praise him now? why push him now? why give him credits now? while he's still "improving". doesn't make sense.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Monterossa said:


> shouldn't wrestler be good first in order to get push as a champion or a top face of the company? why praise him now? why push him now? why give him credits now? while he's still "improving". doesn't make sense.


Wrestlers have a limited shelf life, why wait til hes 32 and his body is damaged from years of abuse like with Bryan? If he can entertain, which he does, if he can build a following, which he has, why keep him on the sideline because he hasn't met some subjective standard of quality thats not even shared by the majority of money spending fans?
Oh the IWC thinks he could be a better wrestler and talker, didn't stop Goldberg, didn't stop Warrior, didn't stop people from wanting to see either. This is not a "wrestling" show, it's not Ring of Honor. It's sports entertainment and Roman Reigns is damn "sports entertaining" so it does make sense.


----------



## midnightmischief

ok, know I said I didn't have much to add to the thread at the mo but was lurking on tumblr and came across this gem... I know it was mentioned in the discussion a few pages back so decided it was a bit relevant lol










@ Chris JeriG.O.A.T fully agree with you. entertainment business people.... when reigns is on TV, I personally am entertained... I watch raw and now smackdown just to see him preform... heck I even watch Main Event if I hear he is on. 
it works, I may be just one person but they are getting my viewership... isn't that the main goal of WWE - get viewership and make money....

:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## CALΔMITY

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Wrestlers have a limited shelf life, why wait til hes 32 and his body is damaged from years of abuse like with Bryan? If he can entertain, which he does, if he can build a following, which he has, why keep him on the sideline because he hasn't met some subjective standard of quality thats not even shared by the majority of money spending fans?
> Oh the IWC thinks he could be a better wrestler and talker, didn't stop Goldberg, didn't stop Warrior, didn't stop people from wanting to see either. This is not a "wrestling" show, it's not Ring of Honor. It's sports entertainment and Roman Reigns is damn "sports entertaining" so it does make sense.


This. All of this. So many people are so wrapped up in what THEY feel is a good product that they don't see the bigger picture.


----------



## Odo

I think a lot of his detractors will mellow towards him once he has a few convincing 1v1s, rather than hot-tagging. I'm not a fan at all, but its more his booking I object to rather than him - If WWE are insistent on granting somebody superman booking, then it makes sense for it to be Roman. Juat hope for his sake that he doesn't get completely exposed over the next few months.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea i read through the Raw thread and ppl were predicting him to clean up off the hot tag and when that didnt happen they bitched about him spearing Kane and standing tall again.
> 
> So just to recap:
> -If Reigns dominates "lawl superCena"
> 
> -plays face in peril entire match/segment but stands up at the end "lawl superCena"
> 
> -takes all of the Shields pins in 2014, gets laid out multiple times by Evolution, loses at MitB, doesn't get a pin on anybody in any of his recent singles matches "lawl superCena"





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Wrestlers have a limited shelf life, why wait til hes 32 and his body is damaged from years of abuse like with Bryan? If he can entertain, which he does, if he can build a following, which he has, why keep him on the sideline because he hasn't met some subjective standard of quality thats not even shared by the majority of money spending fans?
> Oh the IWC thinks he could be a better wrestler and talker, didn't stop Goldberg, didn't stop Warrior, didn't stop people from wanting to see either. This is not a "wrestling" show, it's not Ring of Honor. It's sports entertainment and Roman Reigns is damn "sports entertaining" so it does make sense.


You know, you have this annoying habit of posting facts instead of posting bs about things that never happened or deliberately misinterping events. This is WF, you don't need facts to win arguments. Just overinflated opinions with no basis that you keep repeating over and over until enough ppl believe you.

I think a lot of people forget that this is an entertainment show at the end of the day where the goal is to entertain the audience. If you want pure technical wrestlers well then WWE is not for you. WWE sells a waterdown version of pro wrestling to fit mass consumption which is why no one on the roster has no more than 5 moves. It's not that these guys aren't capable of more, it's that WWE does it like that to fit the market and their market aren't pure wrestling enthusiasts.

Can we stop with this 'superman push' already? The guy's been on the roster for two years and has only held one title and it's the tag team title and broke 2 records. And has been pinned all year as Chris pointed out while Seth on the other hand hasn't been pinned at all in 2014 and holds the MITB case. Now really who's getting the real push here? The truth is Roman is being given a push but not a super one. A super one is like Sheamus and Del Rio. How many WWE titles did they have between them in their first 2 years in the company? Dirtsheets have been reporting for months on this alleged super push and yet where is it? But people on here believes dirtsheets when it suits them and dismiss them otherwise. The truth is Roman's detractors don't want to see him succeed and wish for him to fail which is a shitty attitude to have about anyone doing their job. You don't have to build your favourite up by tearing other people down.


----------



## Darkness is here

Great post, chris jerigoat


----------



## elperfecto

*Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

This is how I view him. I will list both his strengths and weaknesses.

Weaknesses:
- 3 moves of doom. aka his singles matches suck.
- No mic skills
- The only reason he's over is because Ambrose and Rollins carried him in the Shield, while the creative protected him. Smart, I will say, they successfully tricked the audience so far.


Strengths:
- Looks great for the women and mainstream
- Has friends backstage apparently


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

It's called the X Factor. He has it, Rollins and Ambrose don't.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

:shitstorm

Prepare yourself Reigns marks for the merger :westbrook4



TheResurrection said:


> It's called the X Factor. He has it, Rollins and Ambrose don't.


:ti Yep, because Rollins and Ambrose are _not_ the hottest acts in the company right now :ti


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



TheResurrection said:


> It's called the X Factor. He has it, Rollins and Ambrose don't.


I think you mean the "it" factor.

And no, he doesn't. He's just a good looking guy. He has no charisma.


----------



## KingJohn

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



TheResurrection said:


> It's called the X Factor. He has it, Rollins and Ambrose don't.


Ambrose definitely has the "X/It Factor" tbh.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Ambrose outpops both Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## BadTouch

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



TheResurrection said:


> It's called the X Factor. He has it, Rollins and Ambrose don't.


They got saddled with wrestling ability


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



BadTouch said:


> They got saddled with wrestling ability


:lmao :lmao

Either the "look" or actual skill, can't choose unk2

:rep :rep :rep :rep :rep


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Nothing. 
Awful worker, awful talker. But he's got 'the look' and has a pedigree, so Vince is putting his eggs in that basket. It'll get to a point within a few a years that NO-ONE but the people up top will want him as the guy.


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Why, in any thread about Reigns, do we have to diss or praise Rollins/Ambrose. All three guys are good at what they do.

What makes Reigns special? I'm not sure if there is anything at the moment that makes him "special" but he has all the ingredients to be something special...one day.

His move set is limited but he brings intensity, he has a silent charisma which engulfs the crowd, just listen to the crowd reaction when he comes on. The guy is tailor made for sports entertainment, that's why I like him...then again I like Rollins too and to a lesser extent Ambrose. All 3 guys could be the future of this business but ultimately it's Reigns who, for whatever reason, connects to the crowd the most and is the one getting the biggest push.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

He has the right look and ring presence, plus he's over which is partly due to WWE's strong booking and partly because he has the look and intensity that the crowd can get behind.

I think that Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose all have great strengths btw.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

"The audience have been tricked into liking him so far", isn't that basically the manifesto for what pro-wrestling is? If Reigns is somehow tricking people into liking him, then he's doing his job well.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Nothing, the mcmahons like him, thats the only thing you need to be a main eventer.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Impolite said:


> "The audience have been tricked into liking him so far", isn't that basically the manifesto for what pro-wrestling is? If Reigns is somehow tricking people into liking him, then he's doing his job well.


Uh no. The way you really get over is winning the audience over. Not "tricking" them into liking you. Stone Cold, The Rock, Jericho, RVD, hell I'm not even a fan of these guys but CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. These guys WON the audience over. They weren't shoved down our throats, and carried by others in order to get over. Seriously, if you have a problem with Cena, there's no way you should buy into the Reigns hype.


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

The pedigree, the look, and I think he does have charisma. Not on a scale such as others, but it's there. 

I like Reigns, I was a big fan of The Shield, but do I think he should be pushed to the moon as he is being? Hell no. but the WWE hardly ever do anything I agree with. That won't change anytime soon.


----------



## LoveHateWWE

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Casuals love him, smarks already hate him, that equals :cena3. You guys are gonna make him rich & famous. WWE is already preparing for the dueling "Let's go Roman, Roman sucks!" chants.


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Casuals love him, smarks already hate him that equals :cena3. You guys are gonna make him rich & famous. WWE is already preparing for the dueling "Let's go Roman, Roman sucks chants!"


do you hear many boos when he comes on? I don't hear any.

No Cena comparison fool


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

This is a post a user posted in reigns thread.

''Oh the IWC thinks he could be a better wrestler and talker, didn't stop Goldberg, didn't stop Warrior, didn't stop people from wanting to see either. This is not a "wrestling" show, it's not Ring of Honor. It's sports entertainment and Roman Reigns is damn "sports entertaining" so it does make sense.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> do you hear many boos when he comes on? I don't hear any.
> 
> No Cena comparison fool


Cena didn't start getting that until WM22. A year after he won the title at WM.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Darkness is here said:


> This is a post a user posted in reigns thread.
> 
> ''Oh the IWC thinks he could be a better wrestler and talker, didn't stop Goldberg, didn't stop Warrior, didn't stop people from wanting to see either. This is not a "wrestling" show, it's not Ring of Honor. It's sports entertainment and Roman Reigns is damn "sports entertaining" so it does make sense.


Warrior and Goldberg were much bigger and believable than Roman. Roman is not on their level in regards to charisma, intensity, size, and legitimacy.


----------



## WWE

He looks badass.

That's pretty much it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Impolite

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



elperfecto said:


> Uh no. The way you really get over is winning the audience over. Not "tricking" them into liking you. Stone Cold, The Rock, Jericho, RVD, hell I'm not even a fan of these guys but CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. These guys WON the audience over. They weren't shoved down our throats, and carried by others in order to get over. Seriously, if you have a problem with Cena, there's no way you should buy into the Reigns hype.


I could say that Stone Cold tricked you into liking him by pretending to be a bad ass when really he's a wife beater. Or that Rock tricked you into liking him by pretending he was cool when the reality is he's a momma's boy. Are people only considered 'shoved down throats' if you personally don't endorse them? Because from my vantage point Reigns is pretty over right now, and there have been no signs at all of the crowd rejecting him, so this idea of him being 'shoved down throats' seems to be some sort of imagination on your part. Vince is going to sell whatever the people are buying, and if the people's are buying Reigns, that's who he's going to push. It's pretty simple really.


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



elperfecto said:


> Cena didn't start getting that until WM22. A year after he won the title at WM.


Cena was booed in his entire feud with Lesnar...the original feud that is and he was supposed to be the face then lol Hecked they booed him in his feud against Jericho when Jericho was the bad guy, all of this before WM 22.

I dunno, maybe you're 12 years old and don't remember Cena's original push. He never got a pop like Reigns does now, well maybe when he was a heel and the crowd loved to hate him. Now they just hate him.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Parker said:


> He looks badass.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Confirmed mark.

I bet you think Santino is a real life wuss huh?


----------



## LoveHateWWE

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> do you hear many boos when he comes on? I don't hear any.
> 
> No Cena comparison fool


Roman is early in his career, Cena wasn't hated early in his career either.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



elperfecto said:


> Uh no. The way you really get over is winning the audience over. Not "tricking" them into liking you. Stone Cold, The Rock, Jericho, RVD, hell I'm not even a fan of these guys but CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. These guys WON the audience over. They weren't shoved down our throats, and carried by others in order to get over. Seriously, if you have a problem with Cena, there's no way you should buy into the Reigns hype.


Reigns push is as orghanic as the next guy, he has been gaining fans on his side since SS, and it continued with the slow push of his and after the shield break up the fans LOVE him and he outpops both ambrose/rollins on every show and by the reaction of live crowd, it doesn't seem to me he is bieng ''shoved their throats''


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Roman is early in his career, Cena wasn't hated early in his career either.


Oh God, just read my previous post. I'm not sure how old you guys are but I remember Cena's initial push, he was booed like hell.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Cena was booed in his entire feud with Lesnar...the original feud that is and he was supposed to be the face then lol Hecked they booed him in his feud against Jericho when Jericho was the bad guy, all of this before WM 22.
> 
> I dunno, maybe you're 12 years old and don't remember Cena's original push. He never got a pop like Reigns does now, well maybe when he was a heel and the crowd loved to hate him. Now they just hate him.


Cena was the HEEL in his first "mini feud" with Lesnar. He was fed to Lesnar. And actually Cena was starting to get cheered as a heel. He was over with his rapper gimmick. Believe it or not, I was around back then, the IWC loved Cena before 2006.

Plus Cena at least had mic skills to back up his push back then. What's Roman got? All I keep hearing is "it factor" and "look". So in other words you supposed "smart" fans are buying into the hype, which makes you a mark. There's no substance to Reigns.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Oh God, just read my previous post. I'm not sure how old you guys are but I remember Cena's initial push, he was booed like hell.


No, he was not. The entire audience loved him. It wasn't until WM22 when it started to become "cool" to hate the top guy.


----------



## LoveHateWWE

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Oh God, just read my previous post. I'm not sure how old you guys are but I remember Cena's initial push, he was booed like hell.


Okay if you say so. But still, nothing I said is wrong. Do they casuals not love him? Do the smarks/IWC not hate him? Okay then, who's career is like that?


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Cena was booed in his entire feud with Lesnar...the original feud that is and he was supposed to be the face then lol Hecked they booed him in his feud against Jericho when Jericho was the bad guy, all of this before WM 22.
> 
> I dunno, maybe you're 12 years old and don't remember Cena's original push. *He never got a pop like Reigns does now,* well maybe when he was a heel and the crowd loved to hate him. Now they just hate him.


ok, lets not get ahead of overselves now.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



elperfecto said:


> Warrior and Goldberg were much bigger and believable than Roman. Roman is not on their level in regards to charisma, intensity, size, and legitimacy.


Well, they say he's legit badass and the only one believable against the Genetic Freak Lesnar. unk2

So it all comes down to "LOOKS" 8*D


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

5 star kid's posts about Cena made me laugh.


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



elperfecto said:


> Cena was the HEEL in his first "mini feud" with Lesnar. He was fed to Lesnar. And actually Cena was starting to get cheered as a heel. He was over with his rapper gimmick. Believe it or not, I was around back then, the IWC loved Cena before 2006.
> 
> Plus Cena at least had mic skills to back up his push back then. What's Roman got? All I keep hearing is "it factor" and "look". So in other words you supposed "smart" fans are buying into the hype, which makes you a mark. There's no substance to Reigns.


you're a liar, the Jericho feud was before 2006...he was booed like nobodies business.

and he wasn't fed to Lesnar, he beat Lesnar, there may have been a match he win but the overall feud was his. 

don't try and rewrite history, it is what it is. Cena was booed for almost the entirety of his career apart from a couple of early years.

I haven't heard Reigns get booed once yet.

You can hate on it all you want but Reigns is the guy who has come out of The Shield with the best chances of success, Rollins is a close second and Ambrose may just fall away.


----------



## WWE

elperfecto said:


> Confirmed mark.
> 
> I bet you think Santino is a real life wuss huh?


No.. He owns his own gym :banderas

I'd know, I live in the same city as from he was born in :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

He only beat Lesnar in 2012. The fuck are you talking about? Lesnar beat him every time in the earlier years unless you count the Team Lesnar vs Team Angle SvS match which was just after Cena's face turn.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> you're a liar, the Jericho feud was before 2006...he was booed like nobodies business.
> 
> and he wasn't fed to Lesnar, he beat Lesnar, there may have been a match he win but the overall feud was his.
> 
> don't try and rewrite history, it is what it is. Cena was booed for almost the entirety of his career apart from a couple of early years.
> 
> I haven't heard Reigns get booed once yet.
> 
> You can hate on it all you want but Reigns is the guy who has come out of The Shield with the best chances of success, Rollins is a close second and *Ambrose may just fall away*.


:aryalol

*Dude, Cena was huge fan-favorite in his first years. Which is exactly where Reigns is just now.*

*In a few years time, Reigns will get the same "Let's go Roman/Roman sucks" as* :cena3


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Oh God, just read my previous post. I'm not sure how old you guys are but I remember Cena's initial push, he was booed like hell.


You mean like Rocky Maivia was(oh, you forgot about him didn't you?)? We're talking about just after he first got over with the fans.. not his initial gimmick of a white rapper.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> you're a liar, the Jericho feud was before 2006...he was booed like nobodies business.
> 
> and he wasn't fed to Lesnar, he beat Lesnar, there may have been a match he win but the overall feud was his.
> 
> don't try and rewrite history, it is what it is. Cena was booed for almost the entirety of his career apart from a couple of early years.
> 
> I haven't heard Reigns get booed once yet.
> 
> You can hate on it all you want but Reigns is the guy who has come out of The Shield with the best chances of success, Rollins is a close second and Ambrose may just fall away.


You are correct about starting to get booed against Jericho at Summerslam 2005. However it did not become a regular occurrence until WM22.

You are completely incorrect on this Lesnar thing. Cena was a heel (supposed to be booed). A heel starting to get over mind you. Cena was fed to Lesnar at Backlash 2003. When did Cena go over?

Cena was massively over a face. Watch his first title win at Mania and tell me he was booed.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Dem SD links



http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-smack...y-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-*divx*.html



:reigns


----------



## LoveHateWWE

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> don't try and rewrite history, it is what it is. *Cena was booed for almost the entirety of his career apart from a couple of early years.*



You just agreed with me lol.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Oh my sweet Jesus, there's actually another Roman thread already :lmao

How many have we've seen in just a week alone?? fpalm


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh my sweet Jesus, there's actually another Roman thread already :lmao
> 
> How many have we've seen in just a week alone?? fpalm


Is your body ready for the merger? :cool2

And since us haters get :berried at the Reigns thread :ti we got to connect somewhere :cool2


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*


The crowd reaction isnt that big.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> You can hate on it all you want but Reigns is the guy who has come out of The Shield with the best chances of success, Rollins is a close second and Ambrose may just fall away.


Ambrose is proving to be pretty resilient, and this angle with Rollins is getting him over like nobodies business. Same with Rollins. Rollins could have easily fallen into the Batista role that was vacated, but he's done a pretty good job at doing his own thing to stay pretty relevant.

As per Reigns... he's exactly what the WWE looks for in a potentially iconic champ. Limited moveset(that's not a weakness in the WWE), has the looks and wrestling background.

The only weakness for Reigns, and it is huge.. is the ability to cut a good promo and talk. All I know is he'd better be busting his ass trying to figure out how during this build period, or he will be ten shades of fucked when it comes time for the final push, no matter what the WWE thinks. He will not be what he needs to be without being a good talker on the mic. And his current style is ten shades of pathetic from where it needs to be.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Is your body ready for the merger? :cool2
> 
> And since us haters get :berried at the Reigns thread :ti we got to connect somewhere :cool2


You guys connect every damn day :lmao You Roman detractors are waaaaaay too into your jobs :lol

Seriously mods, just start an official Roman Sucks Balls and Ass thread already. Nearly every day, there's a new thread about him.

Not even us Roman marks talk this damn much about the guy :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



tailhook said:


> Ambrose is proving to be pretty resilient, and this angle with Rollins is getting him over like nobodies business. Same with Rollins. Rollins could have easily fallen into the Batista role that was vacated, but he's done a pretty good job at doing his own thing to stay pretty relevant.
> 
> As per Reigns... he's exactly what the WWE looks for in a potentially iconic champ. Limited moveset(that's not a weaknessin the WWE), has the looks and *wrestling background.
> *
> The only weakness for Reigns, and it is huge.. is the ability to cut a good promo and talk. All I know is he'd better be busting his ass trying to figure out how during this build period, or he will be ten shades of fucked when it comes time for the final push, no matter what the WWE thinks. He will not be what he needs to be without being a good talker on the mic. And his current style is ten shades of pathetic from where it needs to be.


He has wrestling background? :aries2



WynterWarm12 said:


> You guys connect every damn day :lmao You Roman detractors are waaaaaay too into your jobs :lol
> 
> Seriously mods, just start an official Roman Sucks Balls and Ass thread already. Nearly every day, there's a new thread about him.
> 
> Not even us Roman marks talk this damn much about the guy :lol


I'll sign for this thread :cool2


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Ofcourse you will nicole...


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> He has wrestling background? :aries2


unk2



> I'll sign for this thread :cool2


You would probably be the first poster :lol

I swear you spend more time in threads that have to do with Roman than the Dean Ambrose thread :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Get ready for another merger guys. A "why does Roman breathe" thread has sprung up in General Discussion again :lol


----------



## Dro

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



TheResurrection said:


> It's called the X Factor. He has it, Rollins and Ambrose don't.


Naw Ambrose has it and he is more over than Reigns


----------



## LoveHateWWE

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh my sweet Jesus, there's actually another Roman thread already :lmao
> 
> How many have we've seen in just a week alone?? fpalm


I swear I saw like 3 of the same type just yesterday :lol This just shows Roman has dat true star potential :vince$


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

He has "it" and the "aura" are you blind OP, everyone can see it :duck


----------



## Cliffy

He's big and sexy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Laugh and be sarcastic all you want, doesn't stop the live crowd from popping for him :draper2

The paying people are truly what WWE cares about at the end of the day. Not the keyboard warriors :lol


----------



## Darkness is here

DEM HATERS, Can't even bring creativity in their hatred.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

I know, The crowd reactions are all they care about. That's why when someone is super over they get great pushes :lel


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> That's great that Batista has made more money but this concerns the higher-ups.
> 
> As a fan for me Ambrose's legacy will triumph Reigns' if they have the kind of careers Roberts and Batista had respectively. Ambrose is not in wrestling with the point of just making money, he wants to have the same kind of influence guys like Roberts/Pillman/Piper did (who were never great draws because they were talkers and thus not "prime" money material). So basically some do care to have certain legacy as their end goal.
> 
> Do you think that in 20 years time people will talk about Batista's wrestling career the same way they would held Roberts' in regard? No. Because we are not influenced by this "X draws this" "Y draws less" mindset and we (some of us at least) judge wrestlers by their skills not marketability.
> 
> Draws for me can be somewhat... biased? Because people say "PPV A did not draw enough because wrestler X was main-eventing"; I'd rather base someone's succees on how well and long he keeps with the crowds and how well he had worked with what he has been given. Ambrose would never be some kind of failure for me if he doesn't draw (with and without comparison to Reigns) because he's not the top of guy who fits marketability stereotypes and more importanly he's not a guy you put on covers for the mainstream audience, he's a guy who you give a mic to get people invested in storylines.
> 
> :side: I'm not sure how well I got my point across but this would have to suffice :side:


Solid response. I was honestly expecting a little more hostility based on how much vitriol goes on in WF, so color me pleasantly surprised.

A couple of things I'll point out though. You say the financial factor is something that only concerns the higher-ups. Well perhaps things would be a lot less vicious if that were the case, but wars between fans and 'marks' have taken on a new face in recent times. Someone being better than another is not going to just be judged by the company and certain 'fans' based on something as potentially fraught with subjectivity as 'talent'. Talent can be hidden or masked, while making someone appear more talented than they are is a huge part of the game. 

I don't particularly like admitting it, but most fans these days like to play 'business analyst' over their initial roles of just sitting back and watching what happens. They're fans at hearts of course. In fact, they're such big fans that they'll try and trample all over someone else they don't like (or don't like as much) using what they think to be hard, cold facts to justify why the company shouldn't push them as much as their faves. Whether that's a symptom of boredom, the industry always selling out its secrets over the years, or anything else I don't know for sure. It's frustrating watching some people attempt to try and spin facts or bleat out aspects of business they know little about. Equally frustrating is some people disregarding their key roles as fans, absolutely shitting over someone else as if they know best, then going bananas and reverting to the 'mark' they always were when their fave wins. 

Keep in mind the only reason I had a crack at this was because I saw you claim that Ambrose will always be better than Reigns. It was likely in good-heartedness, but so was my remark about "being better" having more to do with what professional wrestling's ultimate aim as an entirety is. 

For the record, I think current indicators point to Ambrose having lots of potential as being a big financial asset. That goes for all three based on how good they look in the audience's eyes. Who will draw the most remains to be seen, however.


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Honestly,I don't know what's so special about him.He's talanted,but not ready to be pushed that much,everything about him needs work.Yes,he's indeed big and sexy,but that doesn't changes the facts.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Sith Rollins said:


> He has "it" and the "aura" are you blind OP, everyone can see it :duck


:duck



Cliffy Byro said:


> He's big and sexy
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



elperfecto said:


> This is how I view him. I will list both his strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Weaknesses:
> - 3 moves of doom. aka his singles matches suck.
> - No mic skills
> - The only reason he's over is because Ambrose and Rollins carried him in the Shield, while the creative protected him. Smart, I will say, they successfully tricked the audience so far.
> 
> 
> Strengths:
> - Looks great for the women and mainstream
> - Has friends backstage apparently


Well he will be main eventing WM sooner than you think.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



TheResurrection said:


> It's called the X Factor. He has it, Rollins and Ambrose don't.


Unless the X factor means you get 500x the push and protection of another person solely because of the way you look and are still less over than him, then no, Ambrose is significantly ahead of Reigns in this department.



WynterWarm12 said:


> The paying people are truly what WWE cares about at the end of the day. Not the keyboard warriors :lol


Right. Tell that to the guy in your avatar, they really give a shit about him...


----------



## charsace

I've said it before and I will say it again; Reigns is at his best when he is allowed to be a cocky asshole jock. This stupid silent character who has to talk slow is a waste of time. I don't understand why the WWE allow Ambrose and Rollins to do their thing and not Reigns. I think Reigns would be much farther along if they allowed him to do what he felt more comfortable doing. They haven't and so it has made his development slower.


----------



## TB Tapp

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

I was fucking lolling a few weeks back at that battle royal Reigns was in. Everyone else was already in the ring and he was the only one who got to do his entrance. Shit reminded me of a medieval banquet with the guests waiting for the king to make his grand entrance. :banderas


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

WWE will give a shit about Bryan as long as he continues being profitable...and until they can find someone they actually like to replace him :lol

No one is saying WWE aren't stubborn assholes sometimes lol


----------



## Wynter

Agreed. It's been pointed out and discussed serval times in the thread. 

Can't think of a logical reason other than WWE is planning on unleashing Roman a little later. 

Because I can't fathom why they don't see a slightly different role would be better suited for Roman.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

pretty simple

- he is very over with everyone in the audience,kids ,women,families,and yes even men
- good looking
- has screen presence and a certain aura he just has it
- you may mock his lack of move set but everything he does in the ring gets a big reaction


----------



## Empress

Happy 4th of July to everyone. 

Roman's haters are more obsessed about him than those who do like him. And they say he can't draw. If threads were currency on this board, he'd be solid box office. 

I'll cosign to what Chris, Wynter and Sub Zero posted. This is sports entertainment. If some want to watch pure pro wrestling, go to a gym or Japan.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Someone explain to me, why retards keep making the same Roman Reigns threads over and over again, despite there being an official discussion thread and dozens of others about him?


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

I knew the minute I saw this man debuted in NXT that they was going to push him and it's all based on his look and that he's a former football player. I don't dislike him, I just dislike that he's going to be pushed to the moon before he develops and that the two guys with him are miles ahead of him.





Zigberg said:


> Someone explain to me, why retards keep making the same Roman Reigns threads over and over again, despite there being an official discussion thread and dozens of others about him?


I am guessing because discussion threads are stupid and numerous of topics can get lost within it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

The Shield gimmick. As long as he continues to be the embodiment of the Shield, he will remain over.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

I'm still searching for that very same answer.

Apparently Vince thinks he's sexy as f*ck and has "the look" whatever that means. He's realted to The Rock aswell which helps him.

In terms of his own actual ability then there is nothing special about him at all. He makes John Cena look like Mr Perfect.


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The Shield gimmick. As long as he continues to be the embodiment of the Shield, he will remain over.


That I don't get,The Shield is over.Why they would give new clothes and theme songs to Ambrose and Rollins,but Reigns is still in Shield attire and with Shield's theme song.:austin3


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

We already have a Reigns discussion thread, do we really need a second one?


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

people forget that the wwe machine can do wonders for a wrestler. he had two of the best teachers in rollins and ambrose and he has gotten better. with careful marketing, experience reigns can be a believable top guy. the only thing I hope is wwe learns that doing a superhero gimmick like they have with cena has hurt the company. it's fine to have a dominant champ but when a guy never loses and or is selfish and doesn't make the other guys look good it weakens the product. reigns is supposedly well liked and he's taken some hellacious ass whippings, so he should be better than cena in that regard.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*



-Skullbone- said:


> Solid response. I was honestly expecting a little more hostility based on how much vitriol goes on in WF, so color me pleasantly surprised.
> 
> A couple of things I'll point out though. You say the financial factor is something that only concerns the higher-ups. Well perhaps things would be a lot less vicious if that were the case, but wars between fans and 'marks' have taken on a new face in recent times. Someone being better than another is not going to just be judged by the company and certain 'fans' based on something as potentially fraught with subjectivity as 'talent'. Talent can be hidden or masked, while making someone appear more talented than they are is a huge part of the game.
> 
> I don't particularly like admitting it, but most fans these days like to play 'business analyst' over their initial roles of just sitting back and watching what happens. They're fans at hearts of course. In fact, they're such big fans that they'll try and trample all over someone else they don't like (or don't like as much) using what they think to be hard, cold facts to justify why the company shouldn't push them as much as their faves. Whether that's a symptom of boredom, the industry always selling out its secrets over the years, or anything else I don't know for sure. It's frustrating watching some people attempt to try and spin facts or bleat out aspects of business they know little about. Equally frustrating is some people disregarding their key roles as fans, absolutely shitting over someone else as if they know best, then going bananas and reverting to the 'mark' they always were when their fave wins.
> 
> Keep in mind the only reason I had a crack at this was because I saw you claim that Ambrose will always be better than Reigns. It was likely in good-heartedness, but so was my remark about "being better" having more to do with what professional wrestling's ultimate aim as an entirety is.
> 
> For the record, I think current indicators point to Ambrose having lots of potential as being a big financial asset. That goes for all three based on how good they look in the audience's eyes. Who will draw the most remains to be seen, however.


I do agree with what you say.

But while plenty of fans around here constantly bring up the ratings and draws and what-not, that's nothing that really interestes me. I know that it's taken as some form of superiority that someone's segment has higher viewings than the rest of the roster and while there are cases where I will agree, I don't think those statitistics can really apply well and unbiased to everyone. That's like saying Bryan has the highest-rated segments, then he goes out with injury, the ratings stay the same (for one reason or another) and suddenly he's no longer actually attracting viewership.

If I don't like someone I would point out why based on his actual abilities and maybe certain perceived role; I would not care if say Reigns segment gets twice as much viewing as Ambrose because it would not change my perception of Ambrose's actual skills at all.

Back to the drawing/ratings I'll make a few comparisons and hopefully no one would fork me for using them :cool2

Cena is regarded as the biggest WWE draw (debatable to some but let's take it at face value) and he's the one that makes the company the most money; yet people around here constantly moan how he doesn't entertain them at all and how boring he is and so on. But WWE has already found the demographic that would absorb everything Cena-related and they're milking it for all they can because they know that even if most adults find him the less interesting character on the whole roster, the real money come from kids wanting to buy Cena merchandise and so on. On the other hand, you have a guy like Sandow for example, who is great speaker and as we have seen he can work multiple ridiculous gimmicks and make them entertaining. But he's not a guy that's seen as money cow and he won't be properly pushed and he will always be used for those laughing segments that no one sees seriously. And yet, for how much he entertains us "smarks" he will never draw ratings or outsell everybody's merch.

Hulk Hogan has always been without a doubt the biggest draw, the man was the reason for two wrestling booms that catapulted wrestling into the stratusphere. He was entertaining performer but it never seems to be the forefront of his career, instead he's more talked about politics and money. Guys like Savage and Roberts on the other hand had never been regarded as real household draws (even Savage despite being a top guy as both face and heel) but people never take away from them because they have proven that if WWE doesn't truly see what they bring to the table, the fans have never been ignorant of them. There's always been something about their personalities, their in-ring skills, the way they talked that captivated people and make us go "they are the greatest of all time" even thirty years after their spotlight has faded. There was a substance to them that shined brighter than all other just "looks" guys.

To summarise this senseless rant: drawing is the end game for the business, a guy that makes money is never failure even if he's not the greatest in-ring technician or can talk his ass off for 30 minutes. But at the same time a guy who may never have drawn but is held in high regard for his skills is never a failure. I don't see it as a failure that someone like Mr Perfect or Scott Hall has never held world title, because people want them to have gotten those belts based purely on the fact that they think they were too talented not to receive such accomplishment. 

At this point I see Reigns and Ambrose in those two categories: a guy who will draw, who is marketable but doesn't stick out to me in any specific way; and a guy who while may be a draw if pushed the right way, is just too unique regardless and would have people's attention even if he's not to say in the title picture in the next ten years. So in the end, those two categories are usually visibly separated but they always go hand-in-hand; if my predictions become true they both will be succeesfull but in different ways (one would bring the money, the other would make the entertainment) which is actually the best thing because they are not like each other and as such can't be held in the same regard for everything. My remark about Ambrose being better is that while Reigns can be seen as very different face of the company (if they push him in that direction), Ambrose as a whole is very different period. Guys like him in this business don't come across often and while not to make it seem like a shot to Reigns - guys like him are much easier to find, especially by WWE whose type he is.

You said it, they all three look good now and it's up to WWE to keep it up. No one can say for sure that just because Reigns will be the guy with the looks and company support for top position, that will mean he will make more money than Ambrose and Rollins. At different points in time there has been guys like Jeff Hardy, Punk, Bryan who have sold more merch than the de-facto face of the company Cena, who have been universally cheered and they were actually the guys that made people tune in. So whose better will end up being decides by the crowds and people who buy merch and so on and if WWE keeps it's stereotype for Cena-esque face, then I very easily see guys like Ambrose and Rollins being on top of the chain as far as drawing goes. But that's something we will eventually see truly playing out in the future; I'm basing some of my opinions on posters around here, who say that Ambrose and Rollins are the best thing in the company right now and the only reason to watch. Crowds prove that it's the case, they have the most personal and heated storyline and people are interested to see how it works out in the end. But at the same time some say that Reigns segments are drawing as high as Bryan's :side: which is something I find hard to believe because he's barely started as singles competitor and this could all change week to week since he's not established.

Nicole out :cool2


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

The ability to perform and spam running grappling maneuvers in real-life.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I'm still searching for that very same answer.
> 
> Apparently Vince thinks he's sexy as f*ck and has "the look" whatever that means. He's realted to The Rock aswell which helps him.
> 
> In terms of his own actual ability then there is nothing special about him at all. He makes John Cena look like Mr Perfect.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Once again stealing the Internet with your responses :rep

"Sexy as f*ck" :lmao "makes John Cena look like Mr Perfect" :lmao

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## DCR

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

He has the look.

Otherwise, he's athletic and comes from a good wrestling family. So he is a blank canvas the wwe can do whatever they like with. As long as he keeps learning and improving the sky is the limit.

He is, literally, the embodiment of what they like to create their stars out of.


----------



## max314

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

He looks, acts, and is booked like a real life superhero.

Of course he's over.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Empress said:


> Happy 4th of July to everyone.
> 
> Roman's haters are more obsessed about him than those who do like him. And they say he can't draw. If threads were currency on this board, he'd be solid box office.
> 
> I'll cosign to what Chris, Wynter and Sub Zero posted. This is sports entertainment. If some want to watch pure pro wrestling, go to a gym or Japan.


Exactly. WWE is not the place for pure pro wrestling. If it was Del Rio would have more fans. Anyhoo Happy 4th of July to all the Americans in this thread.:cheer


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. It's been pointed out and discussed serval times in the thread.
> 
> Can't think of a logical reason other than WWE is planning on unleashing Roman a little later.
> 
> Because I can't fathom why they don't see a slightly different role would be better suited for Roman.


I think it very easy to see why WWE won't let Roman do more break out of his shell etc......that reason is because he's over already. The crowd is responding to how he is currently presented to them so why change it? Because it would be "better" not sure that statement is fact. I've followed Reigns since his debut as Leakee through the suit wearing boss/throubred Roman Reigns to now and I think his best character was the cocky heel but guess what he got over as the silent bad azz. WWE has found something that works why change it?


----------



## LigerJ81

Happy 4TH of July to All The Americans in this thread.


----------



## diorama

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Most of the audience buy him. That simple.


----------



## Lordhhhx

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

The audience loves him and is mery marketable he is like the overrem of WWE but actually wins and looks dominant.


----------



## JohnCooley

He looks good.. Really good


----------



## Malakai

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

I don't think he is ready for ME level, but once he is, I won't complain about him being top guy.
Austin and Rock are the only faces of the company I've really cared for. I'm usually more invested in the lower card. So if he manages to be great, which I hope he does, that's awesome. If he doesn't, oh well it never stopped Cena or Hogan


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The5star_Kid said:


> Cena was booed in his entire feud with Lesnar...the original feud that is and he was supposed to be the face then lol Hecked they booed him in his feud against Jericho when Jericho was the bad guy, all of this before WM 22.
> 
> I dunno, maybe you're 12 years old and don't remember Cena's original push. He never got a pop like Reigns does now, well maybe when he was a heel and the crowd loved to hate him. Now they just hate him.


Cena definitely got the pops that Reigns is getting now. So many times that it's hard to count.

Before he won his first WWE Championship, through out late 2004 and early 2005 Cena was getting big face reactions and people loved him. He was already a pretty big draw and people were coming to events just to see him, which is part of the reason as to why he was chosen to end JBL's WWE title reign at Wrestlemania, which is why I always question why people claim that Cena's only a big draw because he was shoved down our throats when this time period shows that clearly wasn't the case.


----------



## RabidCrow

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

If you're already waiting for the end of the Reigns era, the next 7 or 8 years are going to feel like a mighty long time. Just my thoughts.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

He looks like a legit ass kicker, and not some skinny indy nerd. Ambrose too. In my opinion those 2 have "IT"


----------



## r0scoe

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

I can live with him in the main event. I hated Cena from the second I saw him on a WWE screen 10- years or so ago


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

He's got the right people behind the scenes on his side.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: SD



Not much to say about Reigns this time around, but I did enjoy the little highlights of him. His backstage bit wasn't too exciting, but it wasn't bad either. I did really enjoy seeing some interaction between him and Dean, though. Bout damn time if you ask me.


----------



## Victermone

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Anyone else notice there is a 10 page Roman Reigns hate thread every other day? 

The bigger question is, what happens if Roman Reigns succeeds?

Yes IWC, what happens if Roman Reigns overcomes the odds and succeeds? What will you do than?


----------



## BrownianMotion

If Brock puts this guy over at WM31 and he ends up being a flop, I will have no choice but to dislike him for the rest of his career.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

*Alright, I'll bite.


He brings intensity
He has a marketable look. It's a business, deal with it.
The crowd loves him.
His signature sequence is hype
He's a good wrestler. No, this doesn't mean Chris Benoit. He doesn't botch and he sells well.
He has charisma. This doesn't mean epic promos, it means people are naturally drawn to him.
He's Samoan. The Samoans have a history of excellence, along with true love for the business.
He can improve in every aspect you deem unsatisfactory. 

In short, Reigns is the future of this company. Deal with it.









*


----------



## Empress

Calamity Glitch said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to say about Reigns this time around, but I did enjoy the little highlights of him. His backstage bit wasn't too exciting, but it wasn't bad either. I did really enjoy seeing some interaction between him and Dean, though. Bout damn time if you ask me.


Thanks for the heads up. I hope he's starting to come across more natural.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

*Pros:*

Has the "Look" 
Charisma (Although not the greatest, he's been lately showing more confidence among his character and his presence on tv)
Wrestling Ancestor Background
Gets the fans to cheer when he does his finisher and so far hasn't been boooooed like Cena lol

*Cons*

Limited Ring Skills
Limited mainstream exposure/experience
His push being done a little too quickly (This one is my opinion)


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> 
> He brings intensity
> He has a marketable look. It's a business, deal with it.
> The crowd loves him.
> His signature sequence is hype
> He's a good wrestler. No, this doesn't mean Chris Benoit. He doesn't botch and he sells well.
> He has charisma. This doesn't mean epic promos, it means people are naturally drawn to him.
> He's Samoan. The Samoans have a history of excellence, along with true love for the business.
> He can improve in every aspect you deem unsatisfactory.
> 
> In short, Reigns is the future of this company. Deal with it.
> 
> *


I could not have said it better!! I wholeheartedly concur. :cheer


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Victermone said:


> Anyone else notice there is a 10 page Roman Reigns hate thread every other day?
> 
> The bigger question is, what happens if Roman Reigns succeeds?
> 
> Yes IWC, what happens if Roman Reigns overcomes the odds and succeeds? What will you do than?


Overcoming what odds? He's not "indy vanilla midget", getting a top position in the company is 100% sure for him.


----------



## ONEWAY

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

The only issue I have with him is his size and strength, which wouldn't be so much an issue if they didn't push him as this big powerhouse. Put Reigns next to Sheamus, Swagger, etc he looks small. Add that to the fact that the only thing he does remotely close to a powermove is a Samoan Drop, which in all honesty isn't that impressive as his opponent jumps up and be calls back immediately. 

He does have the look, it's just a shame he's not 6'5" or 6'6" with a more killer move set than just striking attacks. Hey need to give him a Powerbomb of some sort or something to display his brute strength (if he has that). So that's my whole issue with them. He is still a bit green yet, so I will give him some more time to develop before I count him out completely. I just don't see him as a top guy for the long haul.


----------



## southrnbygrace

I'm looking forward to Smackdown tonight. I've enjoyed the couple of interviews Roman did this past week. 

Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## Brandough

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

People hate Reigns cause they feel Ambrose/Rollins should be getting the push he's getting, at least that's why I think they hate him


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

You can always count on a smarky, typical IWC thread like "Explain to me how..." whenever someone in the E starts becoming a big star.

Good grief.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> 
> He brings intensity
> He has a marketable look. It's a business, deal with it.
> The crowd loves him.
> His signature sequence is hype
> He's a good wrestler. No, this doesn't mean Chris Benoit. He doesn't botch and he sells well.
> He has charisma. This doesn't mean epic promos, it means people are naturally drawn to him.
> He's Samoan. The Samoans have a history of excellence, along with true love for the business.
> He can improve in every aspect you deem unsatisfactory.
> 
> In short, Reigns is the future of this company. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like roman reigns but at the end of the day he ain't going to be the new Cena he'll be a solid b+ for the company.


----------



## max314

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



RabidCrow said:


>


Yeah, about this...

Why has Reigns watered down this (fucking awesome) move in recent weeks?

It doesn't look nearly as spectacular as when he debuted it – like he's only using one leg now or something?


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Laugh and be sarcastic all you want, doesn't stop the live crowd from popping for him :draper2
> 
> The paying people are truly what WWE cares about at the end of the day. Not the keyboard warriors :lol


You really want to start a discussion on this.. I hoped that you knew better...

So let's ask you a question.. If Bryan comes back and outpop everyone in the roster like he is doing for years(and in MITB  ), then he should be the man in the main event of Mania 31 right??

Then the keyboard warriors like you say, have every right to bash the fuck out of anyone who takes his spot?


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



max314 said:


> Yeah, about this...
> 
> Why has Reigns watered down this (fucking awesome) move in recent weeks?
> 
> It doesn't look nearly as spectacular as when he debuted it – like he's only using one leg now or something?


It's harder to do a move like this when you're gassed.


----------



## max314

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



etched Chaos said:


> It's harder to do a move like this when you're gassed.


Ah. That explains why Reigns has been looking so out of it lately.

Do you have a link?


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

He's just Batista v2.

Great look but not much else.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

Nothing really. He'll achieve a decent amount of success similar to that of Batista probably, which is still amazing, but he will _never_ be the #1 guy, it's just not going to happen. He lacks natural presence, everything he does is forced.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

OP, absolutely nothing.


----------



## Pip-Man

tbp82 said:


> I think it very easy to see why WWE won't let Roman do more break out of his shell etc......that reason is because he's over already. The crowd is responding to how he is currently presented to them so why change it? Because it would be "better" not sure that statement is fact. I've followed Reigns since his debut as Leakee through the suit wearing boss/throubred Roman Reigns to now and I think his best character was the cocky heel but guess what he got over as the silent bad azz. WWE has found something that works why change it?


You can be cocky and funny and still be badass.It's not a character transplant,it's an addition.


----------



## RiC David

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*

el perfecto is a troll. He's a good troll, in that he's convincing, but he's a troll - read enough of his posts and you'll see how they're tailored to antagonise.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Fabregas said:


> He's just Batista v2.
> 
> Great look but not much else.


LOL 

Batista had a great look, was good on the mix & was good in the ring. Oh and he drew money.

Also age & durability is what stopped Batista from being THE top guy. Mainly durability, he was always more over than Cena.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> LOL
> 
> Batista had a great look,* was good on the mix* & was good in the ring. Oh and he drew money.
> 
> Also age & durability is what stopped Batista from being THE top guy. Mainly durability, he was always more over than Cena.


Music production doesn't make you a good wrestler. :


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Yes it does #Dealwithit :bigdave


----------



## Monterossa

I used to compare him to Cena and Sheamus but now I think it was a mistake.

at lease Cena can talk and Sheamus can wrestle. and both of them have charisma. Reigns has nothing but the Orton's character in real-life, the company's golden boy who's getting everything handed to him in a silver plate.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> :shitstorm
> 
> Prepare yourself Reigns marks for the merger :westbrook4


*Welcome back to your favorite thread Nicole :cheer*


----------



## LigerJ81

Oh great another Hate Thread merges with this.


We need a Shovel.


----------



## Pip-Man

Anyone else notice any time Reigns gets more over or proves himself more the smarks elevate his ceiling a little higher but say he can't/won't be the guy? 

:ti Right now he's at Batista.Next Cena,and after him,Bryan.Your running out of breathing room,,smarkys! :lol And he hasn't even been let off his chain yet.The only way your gonna stop him from reaching the top is if you shoot the man himself :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I've noticed that only the reigns hate threads get merged into the main one but the Ambrose and Rollins hate threads get closed after a while #thatsnoneofmybusiness


----------



## Deptford

Zero I MISS YOU!! 

also I'm hermit_sippin_tea.jpg'ing too girl


----------



## Pip-Man

SubZero3:16 said:


> I've noticed that only the reigns hate threads get merged into the main one but the Ambrose and Rollins hate threads get closed after a while #thatsnoneofmybusiness


:HA Forum bias is in the rules


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



kendoo said:


> I like roman reigns but at the end of the day he ain't going to be the new Cena he'll be a solid b+ for the company.


hey hey!!...........That spot is ALREADY taken :bryan


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Welcome back to your favorite thread Nicole :cheer*


I think she ABOSOLUTELY LOVES being here, and fate is making sure she stays here :draper2




LigerJ81 said:


> Oh great another Hate Thread merges with this.
> 
> 
> We need a Shovel.


will this one :berried do?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Zero I MISS YOU!!
> 
> also I'm hermit_sippin_tea.jpg'ing too girl


Hi boo! Are we gonna see you tonight?


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> I've noticed that only the reigns hate threads get merged into the main one but the Ambrose and Rollins hate threads get closed after a while #thatsnoneofmybusiness


None of mine either. 










I'll have to watch Reigns on Youtube. I'm going to a 4th of July cookout and will miss Smackdown.


----------



## Wynter

Happy 4th of July everyone! :cheer

Enjoy yourself, Empress!! :cheer :dance 

:lmao that freaking kermit pic though. Such perfection and the "But that's none of my business." Phrase is everything :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

I catch Smackdown online somewhere, Also going to a cookout(Birthday Weekend) 


:lol Kermit


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Darkness is here said:


> will this one :berried do?


That'll do :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

LigerJ81 said:


> I catch Smackdown online somewhere, Also going to a cookout(Birthday Weekend)
> 
> 
> :lol Kermit


Y2J!!!! :mark::mark::mark: I need to start a fan club for this guy.


----------



## Empress

Thanks Wynter and I hope you enjoy your birthday Liger. :cheer


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



LigerJ81 said:


> That'll do :dance


Even if it doesn't.............we can always call :hhh2 to rent us one of his MIGHTY SHOVELS.


----------



## Darkness is here

Happy birthday liger.
Do we have a cake smiley?


----------



## Wynter

Happy Birthday, Liger :cheer

Cookouts, summer fun and fireworks to cap off your birthday? Not too shabby :


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi boo! Are we gonna see you tonight?


Nope, no SD for meee


----------



## LigerJ81

Thanks Guys

If only I could send Cake through messages.


----------



## Naka Moora

LigerJ81 said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> If only I could send Cake through messages.


Happy Birthday! Have a great day.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



RabidCrow said:


>


This was brought up earlier but I really wish he'd go back to doing the apron kick with both feet like this. I'm not sure why or when he started using one foot but I think the 2 feet looks so much better.


----------



## Wynter

I wish he would switch the apron dropkick for another move. He has breached 619 territory and that's not cool *carlito voice* :lol

Roman was the one who suggested using that move to WWE if I'm not mistaken. He needs to suggest another damn one because my god, I can't stand seeing it anymore :lmao

Springboard superman punch that he used to do could work. Anything to stop apron kick lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wish he would switch the apron dropkick for another move. He has breached 619 territory and that's not cool *carlito voice* :lol
> 
> Roman was the one who suggested using that move to WWE if I'm not mistaken. He needs to suggest another damn one because my god, I can't stand seeing it anymore :lmao
> 
> Springboard superman punch that he used to do could work. Anything to stop apron kick lol


I think when Roman suggested it I figure he was thinking that he would use it once in a while but you know how WWE got this thing about running things into the ground if they get a cool crowd response :no: Much like how Bray started " he's got the whole world" song and the crowd played along and then WWE got him doing it every night. It's like they've never heard that too much of a good thing can turn into a bad thing.


----------



## Odo

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Victermone said:


> Anyone else notice there is a 10 page Roman Reigns hate thread every other day?
> 
> The bigger question is, what happens if Roman Reigns succeeds?
> 
> Yes IWC, what happens if Roman Reigns overcomes the *odds* and succeeds? What will you do than?


What odds, exactly?


----------



## Odo

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



Ravensflock88 said:


> This was brought up earlier but I really wish he'd go back to doing the apron kick with both feet like this. I'm not sure why or when he started using one foot but I think the 2 feet looks so much better.


2 footed version is probably a good way to pick up injuries, don't really blame him for not using it


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Someone explain to me, what's special about Roman Reigns?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I think when Roman suggested it I figure he was thinking that he would use it once in a while but you know how WWE got this thing about running things into the ground if they get a cool crowd response :no: Much like how Bray started " he's got the whole world" song and the crowd played along and then WWE got him doing it every night. It's like they've never heard that too much of a good thing can turn into a bad thing.


Girl, yes! The dropkick got such a huge reaction, even on this forum, when that it first happened. And of course WWE went, "They liked it???!! Fucking do it alllll the time! :vince"

Love Bray and his singing, but man did WWE murder that song. The fact they're trying so hard to incorporate it into Rowan and Harper's theme song is just fpalm.

WWE truly knows how to make shit uncool lol



Canelo said:


> 2 footed version is probably a good way to pick up injuries, don't really blame him for not using it


Yeah, I think it's easier to control with just one foot. Using two leaves little room for error and two big hard boots to the face could lead to Concussion City.

Granted, the one with Punk was his greatest and most devastating looking one, but he really could have knocked that boy out if Punk didn't move his head fast enough lol

I even noticed he has eased up on his spears. They used to look like death before. Sometimes they still make you go "damn!", but it definitely seems like he has softened it up.

Plus he was a football player, so he probably was legit tackling mofos out there to make that shit look legit. And WWE was like ":shocked:Noooooo, you can't do that." :lol


----------



## Pip-Man

SyFy Twilight Zone 4th of July marathon followed by wrasslin' :banderas
Now if I could just fit in some Fallout...


----------



## Wynter

Pip Star said:


> SyFy Twilight Zone 4th of July marathon followed by wrasslin' :banderas
> Now if I could just fit in some Fallout...


Twilight Zone is the freaking shit :mark:

Not even going to lie, that show can creep me out, even now lol I used to love watching the New Years Eve marathons they used to have :dance

Dude, you don't have a tv in the same place as your computer?? :

Just started a new character not too long ago in Fallout New Vegas. But have to fix my save since I have mods galore and something has fucked everything all up :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Happy birthday liger
I see there was another merge. Lol same old shit being said too. These guys need to get more original, it's getting really repetitive. 
What makes me laugh is that with these mergers it just makes this thread get larger and larger. Soon we will catch up to the Ambrose thread ( yeah right lol ) jusr shows how popular the guy is. Even those who hate him can't stop talking about him 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Because there's never too much Ambreigns :



Spoiler: SD gifs




















































:ambrose :reigns


----------



## midnightmischief

Ahhhh thank you wynter, that gives me life.

Please WWE give us some more interaction between these two. 
Maybe on raw roman can decide to help dean on his vendetta. .. I girl can dream can't she?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .christopher.

sly from ambrose...setting up for the fistbump then as reigns comes in he pats him on the shoulder instead

he always goes for the fistbump...i smell a turn coming :


----------



## Pip-Man

WynterWarm12 said:


> Twilight Zone is the freaking shit :mark:
> 
> Not even going to lie, that show can creep me out, even now lol I used to love watching the New Years Eve marathons they used to have :dance
> 
> Dude, you don't have a tv in the same place as your computer?? :
> 
> Just started a new character not too long ago in Fallout New Vegas. But have to fix my save since I have mods galore and something has fucked everything all up :lol


She watches Twilight Zone :mark: Scary is part of the charm :banderas

Of course I got them both here,I play on a console,your lucky you got to try mods in the first place  :lol My computer is so shit :lol


----------



## Wynter

I'm pretty sure a tag match will happen on Raw. It would be truly asinine booking to not have at least one tag match out of this.

You must have these guys interact in some way, even though they're doing their own little feuds. They're all still part of the same storyline at the end of the day. They all have to cross paths. 
And no WWE, some of us haven't forgotten Dean, Seth and Roman used to be the Shield 



Pip Star said:


> She watches Twilight Zone :mark: Scary is part of the charm :banderas
> 
> Of course I got them both here,I play on a console,your lucky you got to try mods in the first place  :lol My computer is so shit :lol


I don't trust anyone who doesn't appreciate the glory that is the Twilight Zone :side:

:lol

Ahhhh, I see. I haven't bought a game for my 360 or PS3 in years lol Got into PC gaming big time for whatever reason.

Dude, I'm still shocked my PC hasn't taken it's life under all the mods I have in the Fallout games and Skyrim.

I'm sure the poor thing is getting pushed to tears with me :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Hahaha exactly. They are still buds, play on that fact wwe.

On another note, you guys are getting me tempted to pull out my box set of twilight zone lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Another Twilight Zone fan??? Awesome :dance

That show is boss, I don't care what anyone says or how old it is. It's timeless to me. Original Twilight Zone>>>remakes/modern one.



But yeah, it was really weird how WWE just no sold the fuck out of the Ambreigns bromance

You can't go from this

















to acting like these fools don't know each other. That was some messy ass booking :lol


----------



## Pip-Man

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm pretty sure a tag match will happen on Raw. It would be truly asinine booking to not have at least one tag match out of this.
> 
> You must have these guys interact in some way, even though they're doing their own little feuds. They're all still part of the same storyline at the end of the day. They all have to cross paths.
> And no WWE, some of us haven't forgotten Dean, Seth and Roman used to be the Shield
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust anyone who doesn't appreciate the glory that is the Twilight Zone :side:
> 
> :lol
> 
> Ahhhh, I see. I haven't bought a game for my 360 or PS3 in years lol Got into PC gaming big time for whatever reason.
> 
> Dude, I'm still shocked my PC hasn't taken it's life under all the mods I have in the Fallout games and Skyrim.
> 
> I'm sure the poor thing is getting pushed to tears with me :lol


:lol If I can find one that works well enough for gaming I'm definitely doing the same. 


midnightmischief said:


> Hahaha exactly. They are still buds, play on that fact wwe.
> 
> On another note, you guys are getting me tempted to pull out my box set of twilight zone lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You have a box set? FUUUUCCCKKKK! I need one so bad. :mark:


And to think I was gonna take a break from wrestling when the new season of Broad City comes out 8*D You guys keep me young.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD gif















:lmao how Roman gonna just nudge Seth off the turnbuckle like that lol

Damn, Roman did that jump with ease. Now I wanna see Roman do a move off the turnbuckle. 
Think that visual would be awesome. Maybe a powerbomb or something like Harper did.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Props to the Roman army for pushing back another wave of the NicoleQueen led hate brigade. Anybody else notice she has the third most posts in this thread? Wheres that Kermit pic when you need it? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm the number 1 poster in the Paige thread. We're just big fans deep down inside :maddox*


----------



## PUNKY

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Props to the Roman army for pushing back another wave of the NicoleQueen led hate brigade. Anybody else notice she has the third most posts in this thread? Wheres that Kermit pic when you need it? lol


She was in the ambrose thread earlier saying how chilled it is in there compared to to this thread, When me and someone else (think it was empress) pointed out that she's the one that trolls this thread on a regular basis she's like no i'm just saying my opinion. :lol I swear she seems to be in this thread more than the ambrose one.:lmao:lmao:lmao

EDIT @reigns funny how you 2 seem to be the ones i argue er i mean converse with the most And your pretty much best buds haha.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Props to the Roman army for pushing back another wave of the NicoleQueen led hate brigade. Anybody else notice she has the third most posts in this thread? Wheres that Kermit pic when you need it? lol


Lemme help you out

She even got called out for trying to stir shit up here in the Ambrose thread :lol It's okay, ppl are allowed to like people that you don't and you don't need to go around trying to convince everyone that the person sucks just because you don't like them but ….








#romanempire


----------



## Wynter

Nah, us Roman fans are just sensitive and don't know how to take opposing opinions.

No one ever comes in here and trolls us nor do we have to see Roman bashing all over the site unk2


Roman detractors are seriously dedicated to their jobs. There are a group of posters who always make sure to be in EVERY Roman thread to spread their hate :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> She was in the ambrose thread earlier saying how chilled it is in there compared to to this thread, When me and someone else (think it was empress) pointed out that she's the one that trolls this thread on a regular basis she's like no i'm just saying my opinion. :lol I swear she seems to be in this thread more than the ambrose one.:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> EDIT @reigns funny how you 2 seem to be the one's i argue er i mean converse with the most And your pretty much best buds haha.


She is. I posted her post history some pages back. Every thread that mentions Reigns she's in :lol Staying so pressed about someone you don't like. I don't like Bo Dallas one bit but you don't see me going around trying to bash him in any thread that praises him. I just ignore it and keep moving :cool2

Edit: Punky on dat Ambreigns love train (Y)


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> She is. I posted her post history some pages back. Every thread that mentions Reigns she's in :lol Staying so pressed about someone you don't like. *I don't like Bo Dallas one bit but you don't see me going around trying to bash him in any thread that praises him. I just ignore it and keep moving* :cool2


Exactly! :bo


And the most amazing thing is seeing Roman getting bashed in a thread that has NOTHING to do with him.

Now that right there? Fascinating :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly! :bo
> 
> 
> And the most amazing thing is seeing Roman getting bashed in a thread that has NOTHING to do with him.
> 
> Now that right there? Fascinating :lol


Girl, that's dat drawing factor :lol you know the ones his detractors say that he doesn't have but somehow they keep bringing his name up in topics that have nothing to do with him. Roman staying on their minds :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> She is. I posted her post history some pages back. Every thread that mentions Reigns she's in :lol Staying so pressed about someone you don't like. I don't like Bo Dallas one bit but you don't see me going around trying to bash him in any thread that praises him. I just ignore it and keep moving :cool2


Oh bo-lieve me i know you you don't like bo any sane person doesn't. :cool2 *kidding wynter* I just find her roman posts funny to be honest, Even when she was saying earlier that she doesn't hate on him she threw a roman dig in at the end lol she can't help it.
EDIT oh yeah ambreigns ftw !!!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm the number 1 poster in the Paige thread. We're just big fans deep down inside :maddox*


Hmm I've recently racked up some posts in that thread too but I really was once a Paige fan before I found out she was supposed to be Gods gift to women's wrestling.

And I imagine a lot of the ppl hating Reigns didn't have a problem with him when he was triple powerbombing legends.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> EDIT @reigns funny how you 2 seem to be the ones i argue er i mean converse with the most And your pretty much best buds haha.


*It's even funnier because I don't care for Ambrose and she hates Reigns, but we get along very well outside of the site.

Some people take mark wars personally; I just participate in all good fun, like I'm in character :lol*


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Oh bo-lieve me i know you you don't like bo any sane person doesn't. :cool2 *kidding wynter* I just find her roman posts funny to be honest, Even when she was saying earlier that she doesn't hate on him she threw a roman dig in at the end lol she can't help it.
> EDIT oh yeah ambreigns ftw !!!


But Wynter isn't sane tho :hmm: (yeah she gonna drag me for that later :lol)



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Hmm I've recently racked up some posts in that thread too but I really was once a Paige fan before I found out she was supposed to be Gods gift to women's wrestling.
> 
> And I imagine a lot of the ppl hating Reigns didn't have a problem with him when he was triple powerbombing legends.


That's because back then, Dean was still the defacto leader of the Shield for like 9-10 months. But when Roman got a little shine at SS and RR suddenly Roman was being "super pushed" Dean and Seth and they had become his henchmen despite the fact that Seth got more screen time and spoke more than before then when Dean was the 'leader' of the shield for nearly a year.


----------



## Wynter

I won't disagree with that. It's very easy to talk to Nicole as long as it's not about Roman lol.

Pyro is the same way outside of wrestling topics :lol



Spoiler: Roman


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's even funnier because I don't care for Ambrose and she hates Reigns, but we get along very well outside of the site.
> 
> Some people take mark wars personally; I just participate in all good fun, like I'm in character :lol*


Yeah that's the thing i find so funny (That you both don't like each others faves) But yeah i'm like you really. At the end of the day it's a wrestling forum, Meant to be a bit of fun. I actually like arguing (sometimes)with you in the paige thread haha.


----------



## midnightmischief

The bit that cracks me up about the Reigns detractors is they are all just saying the same thing again and again. I mean seriously, come up with some new arguments people. 
Plus it only shows how polarising the man is that they can't get enough of talking about him lol

People go on about this thread being a war zone -I was one only a little while ago . then I realised something. It is only a war zone when the threads get merged. Other than that, we all get along and actually have some great conversations. 
Plus the occasional pic spam doesn't hurt lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Zero, again, this is why WWE had to separate their asses :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

midnightmischief said:


> The bit that cracks me up about the Reigns detractors is they are all just saying the same thing again and again. I mean seriously, come up with some new arguments people.
> *Plus it only shows how polarising the man is that they can't get enough of talking about him* lol
> 
> People go on about this thread being a war zone -I was one only a little while ago . then I realised something. It is only a war zone when the threads get merged. Other than that, we all get along and actually have some great conversations.
> Plus the occasional pic spam doesn't hurt lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So he's kinda like Cena, is what you're saying?


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero, again, this is why WWE had to separate their asses :lol


Jesus Dean, close your mouth fpalm looking thirstier than Renee on backstage pass :no:


----------



## midnightmischief

BrownianMotion said:


> So he's kinda like Cena, is what you're saying?


Lol I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy hahaha.

Nah what I am trying to get across is the old saying of any publicity is good publicity- or something along those lines

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fuck wrong thread, sorry guys.


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's even funnier because I don't care for Ambrose and she hates Reigns, but we get along very well outside of the site.
> 
> Some people take mark wars personally; I just participate in all good fun, like I'm in character :lol*


I know how that is. :lol Every now and again I'll have a back and forth with Soup, for example, but that's just for good lelz. 

I know a couple if people who act a certain way on here, but who acts completely different off site. It's silly.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Okay, so even though I don't really like Roman I was really happy to see him save Dean on SD. It definitely made him more likeable.


----------



## p862011

what i hate about the Reigns detractors is as much as they say they want him to improve they dont want to give him the chance to improve ,anytime reigns vs hhh or reigns vs lesnar are brought up they just shoot it down and say god no it will be horrible lol

newsflash you don't get better unless you work with superior talent


----------



## LigerJ81

Thanks again guys 

Finally got to watch Smackdown

Finally They got Ambrose and Reigns acting like they know each other on screen(sorta) but hopefully they go more into it on RAW.

Again Reigns backstage promos are smooth(that all I can say right now)


----------



## tbp82

p862011 said:


> what i hate about the Reigns detractors is as much as they say they want him to improve they dont want to give him the chance to improve ,anytime reigns vs hhh or reigns vs lesnar are brought up they just shoot it down and say god no it will be horrible lol
> 
> newsflash you don't get better unless you work with superior talent


Its always something with Roman haters. Just a few months ago all the whining was keep him in tag matches until he gets better in singles matches. Id state working tag matches wont help him in singles then they'd come back with let him work single matches on house shows. That's exactly what WWE is doing right now. They DO NOT want Roman to succced PERIOD. The only way for them to ever suppport Roman is if WWE takes away everything that makes Roman Reigns Roman Reigns. The badazz character the tell it like it is shut up and fight promos the beatdown style in the ring they want those things gone and/or change from Roman thus bringing him down a level.


----------



## Kratosx23

p862011 said:


> what i hate about the Reigns detractors is as much as they say they want him to improve they dont want to give him the chance to improve ,anytime reigns vs hhh or reigns vs lesnar are brought up they just shoot it down and say god no it will be horrible lol
> 
> newsflash you don't get better unless you work with superior talent


You don't reward somebody who sucks with main events, he can get better by working with superior talent on house shows, backstage, etc. He's also had 2 years of being coached by superior talent and it hasn't showed. Besides, Triple H and Lesnar aren't even that good, he needs to work with people like Bryan, Cesaro, Rollins, etc.

Also, as a Reigns hater myself, I don't even care if he never improves in the ring. He can't talk and that's the real deal breaker. He needs to be entertaining, as it stands now he's a hybrid Randy Orton/Batista, which isn't good. He's going to fail at being the next Cena as a Randy Orton/Batista hybrid, that's not capable of working as the #1 face.


----------



## p862011

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't reward somebody who sucks with main events, he can get better by working with superior talent on house shows, backstage, etc. He's also had 2 years of being coached by superior talent and it hasn't showed. Besides, Triple H and Lesnar aren't even that good, he needs to work with people like Bryan, Cesaro, Rollins, etc.
> 
> Also, as a Reigns hater myself, I don't even care if he never improves in the ring. He can't talk and that's the real deal breaker. He needs to be entertaining, as it stands now he's a hybrid Randy Orton/Batista, which isn't good. He's going to fail at being the next Cena as a Randy Orton/Batista hybrid, that's not capable of working as the #1 face.


oh no not a randy/batista hybrid you mean 2 guys combined who have 18 world title and 3 wrestlemania main events lol


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't reward somebody who sucks with main events, he can get better by working with superior talent on house shows, backstage, etc. He's also had 2 years of being coached by superior talent and it hasn't showed.
> 
> Also, as a Reigns hater myself, I don't even care if he never improves in the ring. He can't talk and that's the real deal breaker. He needs to be entertaining, as it stands now he's a hybrid Randy Orton/Batista, which isn't good. He's going to fail at being the next Cena as a Randy Orton/Batista hybrid, that's not capable of working as the #1 face.



Well, let's be honest. WWE fucked him over by keeping his limited to tag matches instead of building on his singles experience from FCW. It's only this year that they truly have him working singles matches at house shows and sprinkling a couple matches on Raw and Smackdown.

Yeah, he was under the guidance of Dean and Seth. But WWE barely gave Roman the chance to practice whatever Seth and Dean may have taught him.

And Roman is very entertaining, he has the backstage segments/promos to prove it. Even you admitted--after watching Roman do the Paul Bearer impression--there's a chance he can be entertaining if he showed that through his character.

The thing is, he has, but that's not what WWE wants to market. They have a vision for Roman and they're sticking with it. I don't get it myself. Why allow Roman freedom in backstage segments on places like SD, the app and pre/post shows? But then put him on Raw in an unnecessarily limited and unnatural mic role?

And that's where most of the fans will experience him; on live shows like Raw. And most will think this man has no mic skills whatsoever, when it's really far from the truth.

Is he a Dean Ambrose? Of course not. Dean spent a good chunk of his wrestling career perfecting his character/gimmick. WWE, as of right now, is refusing to build Roman up from a role and mic style he's most natural in.

WWE just doesn't give fuck all for the more entertaining side of Roman lol. And again, why allow him to be entertaining in certain places, if you don't care to build on it? 

They want him to cut promos the way he's cutting them now; stoic and monotone with sometimes cheesy , overly scripted material .

It's a shame really. You want to push a guy to the top, but yet, you don't want to capitalize on all the tools he has.

But this is WWE, sometimes their thought processes are idiotic :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

p862011 said:


> oh no not a randy/batista hybrid you mean 2 guys combined who have 18 world title and 3 wrestlemania main events lol


Right, and what do they mean to the business? NOTHING. Orton has been handed title after title after title and has never made a sliver of impact on wrestling, nobody gives a shit about him, and Batista, though he still sucked, worked for a year or two as a #2 babyface, but not even close to being a #1 babyface. Now he comes back in 2014 with this type of new, smarter audience and he BOMBS. Bombs like I never even thought was possible. Once Reigns gets long, singles matches and proves how much he sucks, in addition to his bad promos, the crowds are gonna turn on him like they did with Dave. 



> Yeah, he was under the guidance of Dean and Seth. But WWE barely gave Roman the chance to practice whatever Seth and Dean may have taught him.


:lol Oh, please. I've heard some excuses in my day but this one is a doozy. 

Yeah, they put him with them specifically to learn but they're trying to stop him from putting that knowledge to practice. No, it's that he actually didn't learn much. If you learn, it's going to show no matter what they do. You can't HELP but not be better when you learn, it's a natural function that's going to come through.



> And Roman is very entertaining, he has the backstage segments/promos to prove it. Even you admitted--after watching Roman do the Paul Bearer impression--there's a chance he can be entertaining if he showed that through his character.


I've never seen a good backstage segment or promo from him, they're always bad. Yes, he did a good impression but that's one moment, a brief few seconds and where he's deliberately trying to not act like himself. Is there something there? It's possible, but if it was, they'd want to show it because the top face doesn't work without it. They know from their failure with trying to push Orton as the top guy that if you try to push a guy who comes across like he's utterly bland on the mic as the #1 babyface it won't work.



> The thing is, he has, but that's not what WWE wants to market. They have a vision for Roman and they're sticking with it. I don't get it myself. Why allow Roman freedom in backstage segments on places like SD, the app and pre/post shows. But then put him on Raw in an unnecessarily limited mic role.
> 
> And that's where most of the fans will experience him. On live shows like Raw and most will think this man has no mic skills whatsoever where it's really far from the truth.


You just said it, most fans will experience him there. They're TRYING to unlock his personality through the more obscure venues but it's not working, and on Raw, they don't want to expose him as bad, so he doesn't get the time to put in.

If he was good, or he was bad but they just didn't care about protecting him to this degree, like with Rollins for example, he'd get time.



> Is he a Dean Ambrose? Of course not. Dean spent a good chunk of his wrestling career perfecting his character/gimmick. WWE, as of right now, is refusing to build Roman up from a role and mic style he's most natural in.
> 
> WWE just don't give fuck all for the more entertaining side of Roman. And again, why allow him to be entertaining in certain places, if you don't care to build on it?


As I said, it's about protection and not exposing him. I would not call these segments entertaining and clearly they wouldn't either, because they're looking for any excuse to get him more over and they don't want to take anything away from him. These lesser channels he's cutting promos through are tests that aren't working.



> They want him to cut promos the way he's cutting them now; stoic and monotone with sometimes cheesy material, overly scripted material .
> 
> It's a shame really. You want to push a guy to the top, but yet, you don't want to capitalize on all the tools he has.
> 
> But this is WWE, sometimes their thought processes are idiotic :lol


They are capitalizing on the tools he has. Size, stage presence and intensity. Those are his strengths, mic skills and in ring skills are not. The way they're booking him stands the best chance of him getting over as a main eventer. They're wrong about the next Cena thing, as dead wrong as dead wrong gets, and they should know that, but they're gonna roll the dice on it, and when it doesn't work, he'll still be able to be Batista/Orton, whereas overexposing his weaknesses could turn him into a Ryback.


----------



## Zatchman

*Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*

Who was the last big guy who was massively over to get put in the main event scene way to early only too lose ppv after ppv and then eventually go on to be a jobber on a tag team? Ryback. He was feed to CM Punk during his 434 day title reign because he was the only one beside Cena who could fill in the gap while Cena was injured. Roman Reigns already lost a main event title match, and we all know he will lose again at Battleground by yours truly :cena5 

Say I'm overacting, but when Roman Reigns suddenly loses steam from the fans because he can't get the job done with multiple chances then the WWE will lose interest... Only time will tell. What the WWE need to do is allow Hunter to screw Reigns in the match so Reigns will have an excuse and it will give more heat in the feud leading to the Roman Reigns v. Triple H match we all have been waiting for..


----------



## JohnCooley

He will probably get screwed by Triple H like you said.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*

Except Reigns is actually talented and is improving more every week.

And, you know....related to the Rock.
Ryback's first like year in the business was squashing local jobbers, Reigns is already leagues ahead of Ryback's peak.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*

Not gonna happen, they're way higher on Reigns than they were on Ryback. Reigns will only end up like Ryback with months of screwed up booking, which they haven't even had a mis step with him once yet. As soon as he gets screwed out of the title, he'll promptly beat Orton and Triple H.


----------



## p862011

you keep saying bad promos but you are totally misguided here

reigns style isn't to cut long cena or hhh promos thats not his shtick he is short and sweet to the point with his promos and they deliver and the crowd love him for it

like when he told piper he was gonna break his old ass in half


----------



## midnightmischief

as the man said way back in the beginning. "when I have something to say, i'll say it"


----------



## p862011

midnightmischief said:


> as the man said way back in the beginning. "when I have something to say, i'll say it"


^exactly his promo style is part of his appeal to me he is short and to the point he doesn't waste air time for long winded promos he says what he has to say and leaves


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Except Reigns is actually talented and is improving more every week.
> 
> And, you know....related to the Rock.
> Ryback's first like year in the business was squashing local jobbers, Reigns is already leagues ahead of Ryback's peak.


Come onnnnn give Ryback some credit, he had an over catch phrase. FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Kratosx23

p862011 said:


> you keep saying bad promos but you are totally misguided here
> 
> reigns style isn't to cut long cena or hhh promos thats not his shtick he is short and sweet to the point with his promos and they deliver and the crowd love him for it
> 
> like when he told piper he was gonna break his old ass in half


I'm not calling them bad because they're short, I'm calling them bad because they're bad. He's bland on the mic, that's not a secret. And no, the crowd doesn't love him for his promos, they love him because he's booked like Goldberg.

You say it's not his shtick but the problem is, if they want him to be the top babyface, it's MANDATORY that that's his shtick. It doesn't work any other way, the face of the company NEEDS to be able to talk. Non talkers have a ceiling of #2 or #3 babyface at best.


----------



## midnightmischief

strong and silent, that's the way he is portrayed.

however, as he is now starting to break out of that mold. I would love to see more of his sass, goofiness and just generally playing the character but not being forced. (if that makes sense at all)

@ Tyrion, what are you doing in here? were you unsettled by the fact that all was peaceful in here and people were actually enjoying themselves? Isnt there a wyatt thread you want to check out?


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*

Reigns may not reach the level of success that the Rock & Cena have enjoyed, but he will be more over than Orton & Batista EVER were, you can quote me on that and revisit this quote in 4 years.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Except Reigns is actually talented and is improving more every week.
> 
> And, you know....related to the Rock.
> Ryback's first like year in the business was squashing local jobbers, Reigns is already leagues ahead of Ryback's peak.


But Reigns isn't talented. He is awful on the mic, average at best in the ring and gets winded after 5 minutes.

Dean Ambrose and Rollins are far superior to him. Reigns has been exposed over and over again when he needs to carry a match. There is a reason why Rollins or Ambrose always did 90% of the work in the matches they tagged with Reigns and Reighns always got to do just his two moves of doom.

Because they were trying to protect him.

Reigns is going to flop big time on his own once he gets more and more single matches while Ambrose and Rollins are both shining as singles because they don't have to carry Reigns anymore and give him all the glory.


----------



## Mazodus

*Re: Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not gonna happen, they're way higher on Reigns than they were on Ryback. Reigns will only end up like Ryback with months of screwed up booking, which they haven't even had a mis step with him once yet. As soon as he gets screwed out of the title, he'll promptly beat Orton and Triple H.


Agree.

Reigns is going to have a nice little 3 PPV feud with the likes of Randy, Rollins and HHH which will just push him nicely towards his Rumble win (making a presumption here). I wouldn't be surprised if they know pretty much every PPV for Reigns up until Wrestlemania next year. He has a very clear direction, barring injury to himself and opponents, I think he has a very predictable path laid out.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*



Zatchman said:


> Who was the last big guy who was massively over to get put in the main event scene way to early only too lose ppv after ppv and then eventually go on to be a jobber on a tag team? Ryback. He was feed to CM Punk during his 434 day title reign because he was the only one beside Cena who could fill in the gap while Cena was injured. Roman Reigns already lost a main event title match, and we all know he will lose again at Battleground by yours truly :cena5
> 
> Say I'm overacting, but when Roman Reigns suddenly loses steam from the fans because he can't get the job done with multiple chances then the WWE will lose interest... Only time will tell. What the WWE need to do is allow Hunter to screw Reigns in the match so Reigns will have an excuse and it will give more heat in the feud leading to the Roman Reigns v. Triple H match we all have been waiting for..


Lol, Reigns wishes he was half as good as Ryback. Under any aspect, from in-ring work to stamina.

But it's not his problem, more ours as he's gonna get pushed regardless.


----------



## p862011

midnightmischief said:


> strong and silent, that's the way he is portrayed.
> 
> however, as he is now starting to break out of that mold. I would love to see more of his sass, goofiness and just generally playing the character but not being forced. (if that makes sense at all)
> 
> @ Tyrion, what are you doing in here? were you unsettled by the fact that all was peaceful in here and people were actually enjoying themselves? Isnt there a wyatt thread you want to check out?


:dance


----------



## Kratosx23

midnightmischief said:


> strong and silent, that's the way he is portrayed.
> 
> however, as he is now starting to break out of that mold. I would love to see more of his sass, goofiness and just generally playing the character but not being forced. (if that makes sense at all)
> 
> @ Tyrion, what are you doing in here? were you unsettled by the fact that all was peaceful in here and people were actually enjoying themselves? Isnt there a wyatt thread you want to check out?


I believe the name of this thread is the "Reigns DISCUSSION thread", in which we discuss said talent, both positive attributes and negative, not the "Reigns let's masturbate until our fingers bleed thread".

I'm sorry, I know that's what you all want, but as I know better than anyone, we can't always get what we want, can we? :y2j


----------



## midnightmischief

hey I'm all for discussion, I fully welcome it. its just your constant negativity that drags me down...

your like joey on friends when he was in love with Rachel and managed to bring down the happiest dog in the world - maybe a bit of an obscure reference for you.

oh and by the way, I am actually quite offended by your last post, believe me, I don't need a reigns thread to keep me satisfied....


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, Reigns is gonna be a 40x world champion regardless of anything I say anyway, so really, I don't know why anything I say could drag you down. You've already won. Handily, in fact.


----------



## LigerJ81

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I believe the name of this thread is the "Reigns DISCUSSION thread", in which we discuss said talent, both positive attributes and negative, not the "Reigns *let's masturbate until our fingers bleed thread*".
> 
> I'm sorry, I know that's what you all want, but as I know better than anyone, we can't always get what we want, can we? :y2j


If you looking for a Thread like that, The Ambrose Thread is down the corner.

Gotta have Negatives to even out the Positives. :draper2

Some people are gonna like him, Some aren't. I think we got that message.

I honestly would rather him be The #2 guy just to avoid him becoming Cena 2.0


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lol Oh, please. I've heard some excuses in my day but this one is a doozy.
> 
> Yeah, they put him with them specifically to learn but they're trying to stop him from putting that knowledge to practice. No, it's that he actually didn't learn much. If you learn, it's going to show no matter what they do. You can't HELP but not be better when you learn, it's a natural function that's going to come through.



You can watch someone perform all you want. But it doesn't mean jack shit if you're not given the chance to actually put it to practice. 
You think Dean Ambrose said one day, hey, I want to be a good mic worker and it happened? Nope, he had to go back and study past greats and build from there. What you see from Dean is years of honing his craft.

Anyone who expects Roman to go out there and perform at the levels of his ex-partners just from watching them and being confined to hot tags with WWE limiting his moves to boot are kidding themselves.

It's called experience and having to actually do the work. And it's only around this year or the end of last has WWE finally smartened up and made him work singles matches in house shows.

He was solid back in FCW, had a moveset and in ring style that has been pretty butchered and changed by WWE. Changing up his whole style and then limiting him to hot tags, yeah that's a recipe for future problems.



> I've never seen a good backstage segment or promo from him, they're always bad. Yes, he did a good impression but that's one moment, a brief few seconds and where he's deliberately trying to not act like himself. Is there something there? It's possible, but if it was, they'd want to show it because the top face doesn't work without it. They know from their failure with trying to push Orton as the top guy that if you try to push a guy who comes across like he's utterly bland on the mic as the #1 babyface it won't work.



So you've seen EVERY Shield backstage segment,and I mean all of them, and have concluded Roman wasn't good any either of them? Ok Pyro :lol. Anyone who has seen Roman in segments where he got to be more relaxed and lighthearted can see it's a vast improvement from what they have him do on Raw.

He's just not meant to play uber bad ass on the mic nor does it help when he's being over scripted. He's awkward as fuck in that role and WWE seems to be the only ones who don't see or care to change that. This character just isn't him at all, he just can't identity with it. And instead of WWE putting him in a more natural role, they're sticking with their guns for the most part.

Just like when people like to bash Roman for only knowing five moves when it's not the truth. WWE just markets him(and many other talents) that way. Now why would a company want to have their audience thinking their top guy only knows few wrestling moves?

The same reason why they don't have him working a mic style he's better in: they make dumb ass decisions sometimes :lol

Even his cocky asshole persona back in FCW would be a better mic style to build on than this stoic BS they make him do now.



> You just said it, most fans will experience him there. They're TRYING to unlock his personality through the more obscure venues but it's not working, and on Raw, they don't want to expose him as bad, so he doesn't get the time to put in.
> 
> If he was good, or he was bad but they just didn't care about protecting him to this degree, like with Rollins for example, he'd get time.


Trying? Roman has been infinitely better where he got to show more personality, got to be cocky, funny, smooth etc. WWE are just dipshits for not letting him go out there and build on that. He would progress way more faster in a role he's comfortable in than WWE trying to force this 80s action movie bad ass character they got going on for him.

Yes, he's getting over, no doubt. But he can't last long without any substance; something for the fans to connect with and invest into.

You either go all the way it or dont' fucking do it at all lol And that's the problem. They're not allowing him to commit to a damn character. 

Seth benefited from WWE letting him go out there in a sink or swim fashion. Is he excellent on the mic? Nah, but he's come a long way. You just can't protect a guy so damn hard. All it results in is stunting his growth in all areas you aren't letting him hone.




> As I said, it's about protection and not exposing him. I would not call these segments entertaining and clearly they wouldn't either, because they're looking for any excuse to get him more over and they don't want to take anything away from him. These lesser channels he's cutting promos through are tests that aren't working.


A lot of people seem to enjoy the other side of Roman, the "it's a llama bro." Roman :lol. But that goes against the bad ass image they are pushing. Most of the shit that Roman could possibly excel in goes against the character they have for him. Actually, if they would just let him add those facets of him to the character they're pushing now. It would serve him better. Make him feel more dimensional and layered.

They pushed Ryback as an unstoppable monster. But who would have thought there was a pretty funny and charismatic dude behind all of that? But it just didn't fit the image they were going for and they didn't push that.

Even now WWE puts any funny segment with Ryback in a place most of the fans won't ever see. They do the same shit to other talents. How the fuck are you supposed to get over when most of your best shit doesn't get seen :lol




> They are capitalizing on the tools he has. Size, stage presence and intensity. Those are his strengths, mic skills and in ring skills are not. The way they're booking him stands the best chance of him getting over as a main eventer. They're wrong about the next Cena thing, as dead wrong as dead wrong gets, and they should know that, but they're gonna roll the dice on it, and when it doesn't work, he'll still be able to be Batista/Orton, whereas overexposing his weaknesses could turn him into a Ryback


So you have a dude who can be charismatic, funny, cocky, smooth and sassy all at the same time. A mix that could provide better mic moments for him....yet you don't push or build on that.

It's not about him being weak on the mic, it's about him going out there and doing the wrong mic style. You can tell that role is just freaking unnatural for him. He's nothing like that in real life; so it's kind of forcing a square peg into a circle.

It just doesn't fit. You know just how much a gimmick/character change/tweak can mean for a wrestler. How it can unlock untapped/hidden potential and give a freedom where a talent can flourish.

And in ring skills? That's a whole thing I can get into, but you don't even care for that aspect of a wrestler so it will be a waste of breath :lol


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Beginning of the End of Roman Reigns?*



birthday_massacre said:


> But Reigns isn't talented. He is awful on the mic, average at best in the ring and gets winded after 5 minutes.
> 
> Dean Ambrose and Rollins are far superior to him. Reigns has been exposed over and over again when he needs to carry a match. There is a reason why Rollins or Ambrose always did 90% of the work in the matches they tagged with Reigns and Reighns always got to do just his two moves of doom.
> 
> Because they were trying to protect him.
> 
> Reigns is going to flop big time on his own once he gets more and more single matches while Ambrose and Rollins are both shining as singles because they don't have to carry Reigns anymore and give him all the glory.












Back to thread: no i don't think Reigns will be another Ryback, They gave him a title shot for no reason, with no building, no storyline and he injured Punk, that was a fucking mess.. 

Actually Reigns jut loosing Money in the Bank ladder match and a Fatal Four Way is not a big deal because it's obvious he's going to have a match with Triple H at SummerSlam


----------



## tailhook

In-ring work and stamina aren't that big of a deal. This is the WWE ffs. Just ask Hulk Hogan, or heck.. Ultimate Warrior, RIP.

But there is no way on god's green earth he's going to get over as champ if he isn't able to work the mic. Its the one defining trait that any iconic WWEWHC(i.e. they're known for being that, not that they had the strap put on them a time or two) of the modern era has. He must be able to go toe-to-toe verbally with an opponent in a live promo and be able to manage a live no-second-chances promo(like Bryan's Movement Era RAW).

They can push him all they want, not being able to sound off like you got a pair *will* kneecap any push.


----------



## p862011

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I believe the name of this thread is the "Reigns DISCUSSION thread", in which we discuss said talent, both positive attributes and negative, not the "Reigns let's masturbate until our fingers bleed thread".
> 
> I'm sorry, I know that's what you all want, but as I know better than anyone, we can't always get what we want, can we? :y2j


problem is you are not here to discuss you are here to bash you have made it very clear for months that you hate every single thing about reigns and even said you dont care to even see him improve

you have made your mind up and wont give him a chance there is nothing for you to discuss among peers when it comes to roman reigns


----------



## Wynter

As far as overtaking Cena? I don't personally seeing that happening. Those are some ridiculously big shoes to fill :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

4hisdamnself said:


>


:lmao I LOVE this gif - Sheldon rocks hahaha



p862011 said:


> problem is you are not here to discuss you are here to bash you have made it very clear for months that you hate every single thing about reigns and even said you dont care to even see him improve
> 
> you have made your mind up and wont give him a chance there is nothing for you to discuss among peers when it comes to roman reigns


exactly, there is also the fact that I am sure you said at one point you don't even watch WWE anymore due to you being so despondent about the direction it has taken... if that's the case, why even bother discussing something your don't watch?

hmmmmm obsessed maybe?


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> As far as overtaking Cena? I don't personally seeing that happening. Those are some ridiculously big shoes to fill :lol


I agree, what makes me laugh even more about people saying he is going to take over from Cena... Cena aint going nowhere any time soon, that parasite I going to be around for years to come... he's like a cockroach that will never die :agree:


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, they are pushing Roman as a top guy, for sure. But WWE has lost their damn minds if they think it's that easy to replace Cena.(If you of course believe dirtsheets on Roman being pushed to Face of the Company.)

That fucker has placed crazy high standards on what it means to be Face of WWE. Roman will serve fine being the number two guy or part of a whole group of talents who are entertaining the masses.

That number one guy shit isn't a damn joke :lol You want to overtake Cena? good luck lol


----------



## p862011

no one will overtake cena till he retires


----------



## midnightmischief

at the end of the day, as cheesy and annoying Cena is, he has done a heck of a lot for the company. 

he is really into his charities expecially the make a wish foundation and I give him major pops for that. if he can make some little sick kids day - all power to him. 

your right winter (man I am always agreeing with you lol) the guy has set the bar impossibly high and it all comes down to his love for the business.

any guy who want to elevate himself to those levels, good luck and good on you.
I wish there were more people in the world who loved their jobs that much.


----------



## Wynter

Exactly. Anyone who thinks WWE is rushing to push Cena out, with all the damn money he makes them and the time they invested in him are crazy.

They are pushing Roman as a top guy, no one can dispute that. But until Cena retires, no one is officially taking his title. They may kayfabe do it like with Orton, but in real life, nah.

You milk that cash cow until it's dry and dead :lol Cena eats, breathes, shits, sleeps, just lives WWE :lol

WWE has no fear of that man ever leaving the company for outside endeavors. And he's proven to be a freak of nature in his healing and reliable. Cena isn't going any damn where lol

Ten whole freaking years and still working like a machine? Yeah, Cena has made being number 1 guy some serious business :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

lol that's why he won't marry nicky - he's already married --------------------------------------------------- to the business.


----------



## LigerJ81

At this point Cena could retire by the time he Ric Flair's age(maybe longer than that) if he doesn't suffer any career threatening Injuries.


----------



## p862011

cena is only 37 if jericho can still go at 44 then cena has alot left in the tank


----------



## Alex

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, Reigns is gonna be a 40x world champion regardless


No he isn't. 

With the unified championship and a recent emphasis on the length of the title run being more of an asset than the amount of times the wrestler has held the belt, they'll want to protect reigns more. Although as I read this and realise who wrote the post, I guess you were being facetious.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, unless Cena has a drastic drop in popularity, the kids move on from him and he isn't raking in the dough anymore, Cena is here to stay until he's ready to leave.

And that man seems to have nothing else to do, so expect years from him :lol

That's why WWE loves him. They trust in Cena to always be a company man and never leaving them to do outside interests ala making a life in other industries like Rocky.


And honestly, I'd rather Roman stay from the number one spot anyways. It seems the higher you climb ladder, the more cookie cutter they try to make you :deandre

Look at Bryan, dude got extra goofy and cheesy lol


----------



## Darkness is here

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, unless Cena has a drastic drop in popularity, the kids move on from him and he isn't raking in the dough anymore, Cena is here to stay until he's ready to leave.
> 
> And that man seems to have nothing else to do, so expect years from him :lol
> 
> That's why WWE loves him. They trust in Cena to always be a company man and never leaving them to do outside interests ala making a life in other industries like Rocky.
> 
> 
> And honestly, I'd rather Roman stay from the number one spot anyways. It seems the higher you climb ladder, the more cookie cutter they try to make you :deandre
> 
> Look at Bryan, dude got extra goofy and cheesy lol


Agreed.
And I also don't see reigns replacing cena but be 2nd top guy to him.


----------



## midnightmischief

see, we can have a dignified discussion here lol

kinda got off track though with Cena.

back to the man in question...










looking at a still pic of him from raw just gone, I swear his nose is a bit off centre. I swear it wasn't like that before (I am a person who notices noses on people for some reason lol) do you think he have had a broken nose at some point recently?


----------



## LigerJ81

I haven't really paid attention to ppl's nose unless it just there(Summer Rae, Triple H come to mind)


----------



## midnightmischief

lol yeah you cant miss those two. even seths is very sticky out lol


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Where is this Reigns' superpush I keep hearing about? His push has been consistent and gradual, it's not a superpush at all or has it yet to begin?


----------



## CookiePuss

Okay I gotta say this. Do some of these people have selective attention or something?

I've always seen some of the Reigns haters say he's always gassed... Has anyone actually provided actual evidence of this?

There's a difference between being gassed and having a higher rate of breathing when you're active.

This was maybe a week or 2 ago, maybe or Main Event or Smackdown, where Seth Rollins had a match, and after that he began cutting a promo. He was breathing very hard like he had just ran a marathon or something. Why wasn't there anyone saying he was gassed?

Oh that's right. unk2 He's not the typical target for these attacks.

I'm just saying, people pick and choose who they want to pick on just because of their own biases.

And for the record, I didn't think Rollins was gassed; I can recognize he's a human being and will breathe heavily after heavy activity.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

According to the IWC Reigns' super push started at Survivor Series lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Alex said:


> No he isn't.
> 
> With the unified championship and a recent emphasis on the length of the title run being more of an asset than the amount of times the wrestler has held the belt, they'll want to protect reigns more. Although as I read this and realise who wrote the post, I guess you were being facetious.


Of course I was being facetious. FORTY times? You thought there was any chance of me considering that a serious number?

He's going to have plenty of reigns regardless of the length, believe me. Well over ten. There aren't many wrestlers that are going to wind up with the title now, and of the ones that are, he's chief among them.



WynterWarm12 said:


> You can watch someone perform all you want. But it doesn't mean jack shit if you're not given the chance to actually put it to practice.
> 
> You think Dean Ambrose said one day, hey, I want to be a good mic worker and it happened? Nope, he had to go back and study past greats and build from there. What you see from Dean is years of honing his craft.


While I don't doubt that he's done that, you don't just get great on the mic by studying people, it's about naturally having that personality yourself. All the studying in the world won't give you a personality, it's a thing that you have or don't. 



> Anyone who expects Roman to go out there and perform at the levels of his ex-partners just from watching them and being confined to hot tags with WWE limiting his moves to boot are kidding themselves.


I thought you just said you have to study people to get better? Watching them isn't studying? Besides, there's more than just standing on the apron in a tag match, he's getting fed information the whole time. 

Wrestling isn't about moves. Ric Flair had one of the smallest movesets in history and a lot of wrestling historians consider him the greatest worker of all time. It's about the music between the notes, as they say.



> It's called experience and having to actually do the work. And it's only around this year or the end of last has WWE finally smartened up and made him work singles matches in house shows.


He would still have plenty of time in the ring in other non public settings. Plenty.



> He was solid back in FCW, had a moveset and in ring style that has been pretty butchered and changed by WWE. Changing up his whole style and then limiting him to hot tags, yeah that's a recipe for future problems.


He's had 2 years to adapt his style, if he was competent at one style, I don't think it would take him that long to adapt to a new one and if it did, that should probably tell you he needs a lot more time before he gets the push he's getting now.




> So you've seen EVERY Shield backstage segment,and I mean all of them, and have concluded Roman wasn't good any either of them? Ok Pyro :lol. Anyone who has seen Roman in segments where he got to be more relaxed and lighthearted can see it's a vast improvement from what they have him do on Raw.
> 
> He's just not meant to play uber bad ass on the mic nor does it help when he's being over scripted. He's awkward as fuck in that role and WWE seems to be the only ones who don't see or care to change that. This character just isn't him at all, he just can't identity with it. And instead of WWE putting him in a more natural role, they're sticking with their guns for the most part.


Doesn't seem unnatural to me at all, it seems like what he'd play on tv. I've listened to non WWE scripted radio interviews with him and he comes across pretty much the same way, like a guy who isn't very interesting.



> Just like when people like to bash Roman for only knowing five moves when it's not the truth. WWE just markets him(and many other talents) that way. Now why would a company want to have their audience thinking their top guy only knows few wrestling moves?
> 
> The same reason why they don't have him working a mic style he's better in: they make dumb ass decisions sometimes :lol


WWE is about branding. They really want signature moves to be hugely associated with their talent. I think limiting movesets is a horrible way to do wrestling but it seems to work for what they want to accomplish,



> Trying? Roman has been infinitely better where he got to show more personality, got to be cocky, funny, smooth etc. WWE are just dipshits for not letting him go out there and build on that. He would progress way more faster in a role he's comfortable in than WWE trying to force this 80s action movie bad ass character they got going on for him.


Again, I don't know where you're getting this idea that he's really The Rock but he's being told to be Goldberg. (please don't take that literally, it's a metaphor of extremes) His personality on television and what he's like off camera are not that different.



> You either go all the way it or dont' fucking do it at all lol And that's the problem. They're not allowing him to commit to a damn character.
> 
> Seth benefited from WWE letting him go out there in a sink or swim fashion. Is he excellent on the mic? Nah, but he's come a long way. You just can't protect a guy so damn hard. All it results in is stunting his growth in all areas you aren't letting him hone.


They're not stunting his growth, they're working with him more than anybody, I guarantee you. The problem is, he's not the type of guy who's going to excel at promos no matter what they do, and because of that, the way they want to get him over is by covering that up.



> They pushed Ryback as an unstoppable monster. But who would have thought there was a pretty funny and charismatic dude behind all of that? But it just didn't fit the image they were going for and they didn't push that.


I don't find Ryback funny in the slightest, nor that charismatic. Going that way with Reigns would turn him into a goof.



> It just doesn't fit. You know just how much a gimmick/character change/tweak can mean for a wrestler. How it can unlock untapped/hidden potential and give a freedom where a talent can flourish.


I do, but I also know that nobody ever really paid attention to Husky Harris, he was always kind of in the background and it didn't work but I never took the time to analyze anything about him because he didn't matter. I've had 2 years of Reigns at a main event level, that's quite a steep contrast. I don't see what's there that a character change would do, it seems like the character he has now is the right one based on what he offers. I know you don't agree but I don't see this diamond that's being kept in the mine.



> problem is you are not here to discuss you are here to bash you have made it very clear for months that you hate every single thing about reigns *and even said you dont care to even see him improve*
> 
> you have made your mind up and wont give him a chance there is nothing for you to discuss among peers when it comes to roman reigns


Yeah, in the RING, because that's not important to me. I definitely care about him improving on the mic, if it's possible.

I'm perfectly willing to give him all the chances he needs, I just don't say he's doing great when he's not. You don't know me very well if you think I'm not willing to change my opinion on a talent when they improve, I've done it several times.



> exactly, there is also the fact that I am sure you said at one point you don't even watch WWE anymore due to you being so despondent about the direction it has taken... if that's the case, why even bother discussing something your don't watch?
> 
> hmmmmm obsessed maybe?


I read about the product all the time, waiting for it to get better. I never said I was giving WWE up altogether, I don't want to do that, I want it to get good, which means I need to follow it, whether I watch it or not. I said I didn't watch a few shows because I wasn't interested in it, but then they started the Bray Wyatt/Jericho feud and I started watching again.



> Where is this Reigns' superpush I keep hearing about it? His push has been consistent and gradual, it's not a superpush at all or has it yet to begin?


Super push doesn't mean immediate. He never loses, he got the all time Royal Rumble eliminations record his first year, which had stood for almost 15 years prior, he eliminated an entire Survivor Series team virtually by himself, he beat up an entire team of semi top to top heels all by himself in a SmackDown tag match main event, he's the only man I've ever seen who broke John Cena's STF by powering out of it instead of getting to the ropes, he constantly overcomes beatdowns by multiple people, etc.


----------



## p862011

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Where is this Reigns' superpush I keep hearing about it? His push has been consistent and gradual, it's not a superpush at all or has it yet to begin?


i know right lol

sheamus and lesnar are super pushes reigns has been pushed very gradually it reminds me of batista's push


----------



## midnightmischief

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I read about the product all the time, waiting for it to get better. I never said I was giving WWE up altogether, I don't want to do that, I want it to get good, which means I need to follow it, whether I watch it or not. I said I didn't watch a few shows because I wasn't interested in it, but then they started the Bray Wyatt/Jericho feud and I started watching again.


ahhhh so you just started actually watching again since Mondays raw then... and you have been relying on what the dirt sheets and co have been saying rather than watching it and seeing for yourself....

glad you are coming from an informed point of view...

reigns has improved quite a bit from his early days. it is easy to see if you actually watch it rather than base your opinion on what has been written. things get lost in translation when put into writing. it is very hard to convey emotions and action in writing.










if I had been promised a 'superpush' and was getting the sort of push reigns is getting, I would be disappointed lol

just kidding... I'm liking the slow burn they have him on.


----------



## Wynter

Pyro's very willing to change his mind if evidence he sees fit, shows Roman in the way his fans know he can be. 

He just doesn't believe me when I say Roman definitely can and will be awesome 

But its all good. If Im right, I'll be super vindicated and will make sure to hit up every inbox of those who kept shitting on Roman constantly .

And if Pyro's right, then he gets to rub it in my face lol

Pyro will still dislike Roman if he watched the product, trust me lol Roman just isn't his cup of tea.


----------



## midnightmischief

which is all well and good. each to their own.
however, I would put more weight on what pyro was saying if it was more informed than just based on what he has read rather than what he has actually witnessed.


----------



## Kratosx23

midnightmischief said:


> ahhhh so you just started actually watching again since Mondays raw then... and you have been relying on what the dirt sheets and co have been saying rather than watching it and seeing for yourself....
> 
> glad you are coming from an informed point of view...
> 
> reigns has improved quite a bit from his early days. it is easy to see if you actually watch it rather than base your opinion on what has been written. things get lost in translation when put into writing. it is very hard to convey emotions and action in writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I had been promised a 'superpush' and was getting the sort of push reigns is getting, I would be disappointed lol
> 
> just kidding... I'm liking the slow burn they have him on.





midnightmischief said:


> which is all well and good. each to their own.
> however, I would put more weight on what pyro was saying if it was more informed than just based on what he has read rather than what he has actually witnessed.


What? I said I didn't watch a *FEW* shows. Like, one single episode of Raw (originally two, I watched this weeks again when Jericho started feuding with Wyatt) and the PPV. Of course I've seen what he's been doing on tv. I don't judge people based on what I read, I'm not an idiot.


----------



## midnightmischief

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What? I said I didn't watch a *FEW* shows? Like, one single episode of Raw and the PPV. Of course I've seen what he's been doing on tv.


ok I stand corrected. thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lawl Tyrion is too much. The self proclaimed Reigns hater who doesn't watch the product is listening to Reigns radio interviews? He also watches all of his unscripted backstage promos and with this breadth of knowledge declares that Joe Anoa'i is the same personality wise as Roman Reigns. Also with his crystal ball predicts that a character change wouldn't work because we are seeing the full extent of his ability


----------



## Kratosx23

No worries, it's all good.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro's very willing to change his mind if evidence he sees fit, shows Roman in the way his fans know he can be.
> 
> He just doesn't believe me when I say Roman definitely can and will be awesome
> 
> But its all good. If Im right, I'll be super vindicated and will make sure to hit up every inbox of those who kept shitting on Roman constantly .
> 
> And if Pyro's right, then he gets to rub it in my face lol
> 
> Pyro will still dislike Roman if he watched the product, trust me lol Roman just isn't his cup of tea.


No, I don't get to rub anything in your face, unfortunately. He's still going to get pushed whether he's good or not and that's the only thing that matters.



> Lawl Tyrion is too much. The self proclaimed Reigns hater who doesn't watch the product is listening to Reigns radio interviews? He also watches all of his unscripted backstage promos and with this breadth of knowledge declares that Joe Anoa'i is the same personality wise as Roman Reigns. Also with his crystal ball predicts that a character change wouldn't work because we are seeing the full extent of his ability


Again, I do watch the product. I didn't for a couple shows. That's all.

I listen to interviews even if I don't like somebody because I want to see if they're better in a different format. Daniel Bryan for example comes off much better in radio interviews than he does on tv, Reigns on the other hand is pretty much the same. Plus, I want to see if anything's ever mentioned with what's going on with certain people's pushes, etc. I really don't see why the fuck that's considered strange.

Reigns is not a geek on the undercard like 3MB, he's being put in the best possible situation to succeed, so no, I don't think a character change would make him more entertaining because they're not trying to hold him back, they're trying to maximize everything about him and this is still the best we can get.


----------



## JamesK

I can right an essay what's wrong with Reigns but i will keep it simple..

I can't take a guy seriously when he does this..










or this










He is a grown man not a 16 year old teenage girl... I don't know why he thinks this is a good thing to do when he is out there..


----------



## midnightmischief

push or no push, I still think he has potential and am enjoying watching his segments. I'm loving that I am getting to watch him grow in his role. this is the first guy I have actually given enough of a shit about to see where he goes.
the shield as a team came to life for me around old school raw and that was mainly because reigns got my attention. Before that, I really didn't care about the shield, I actually thought they were all a bunch of dicks but when I saw romans reaction to piper pinching him on his cheek I started to pay attention. yep it was a small funny thing but it got my attention and I started following them. got fully involved with thier story and was heartbroken when it ended.
now I am loving watching all three flourish and am expecting great things for all of them.

lol in my heart I still think of them as the shield boys even though I know it is no longer true.

@ JamesK - I love the duckpout, I thnk it is sexy but then that's just my inner fangirl coming out.


----------



## Wynter

His fans are cool with the duck lips and it seems the live crowd can take him seriously just fine :draper2

I even saw someone have a sign/picture of Roman doing the lips and Roman signed it after the show :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I loved the shield from the moment they showed up and put Ryback through the table. I love characters who give no fucks and just do what they got to do. Reigns and Ambrose are probably the only 2 faces that I currently like because of their attitude. I like more of the heels because most of them have more substance to them than the current crop of faces.


----------



## JamesK

WynterWarm12 said:


> His fans are cool with the duck lips and it seems the live crowd can take him seriously just fine :draper2
> 
> I even saw someone have a sign/picture of Roman doing the lips and Roman signed it after the show :lol


I am talking for a character stand point.. Of course his fans( and specially the girls) will not have problem with that. 

But he is supposed to be a badass right? Why on earth a badass will do a duckface? I know this is nitpicking to the death by everytime i see that it bugs me for some reason.. 

It's maybe i think that making a duckface is stupid in general..


----------



## Odo

JamesK said:


> I can right an essay what's wrong with Reigns but i will keep it simple..
> 
> I can't take a guy seriously when he does this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grown man not a 16 year old teenage girl... I don't know why he thinks this is a good thing to do when he is out there..


Female demographic, itll be the one group who will be loyal no matter how superbooked he is or goes on to be


----------



## Wynter

And timeout. You can take Dean Ambrose seriously, despite all the goofy fucking faces he does too??? 

Dude :lol


----------



## JamesK

Canelo said:


> Female demographic, itll be the one group who will be loyal no matter how superbooked he is or goes on to be


I agree on that.. See Orton for example.. Last year when no-one gave a shit about him(specially on his entrances),you could hear only females who were screaming because Orton is hot...



WynterWarm12 said:


> And timeout. You can take Dean Ambrose seriously, despite all the goofy fucking faces he does too???
> 
> Dude :lol


I have the exact same problem with Dean.. But there is no way i will enter that Ambrose thread to comment about it... :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> And timeout. You can take Dean Ambrose seriously, despite all the goofy fucking faces he does too???
> 
> Dude :lol


Yeah cause it's okay when it's someone that they like does it but when it's someone they wanna nitpick at they can find the silliest reasons :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> And timeout. You can take Dean Ambrose seriously, despite all the goofy fucking faces he does too???
> 
> Dude :lol


Well, he's not right in the head :draper2


----------



## midnightmischief

lol yeah ambrose is the KING at pulling faces. but I love him for it - totally suits his character. same for reigns in a roundabout way lol


----------



## Wynter

Dean Ambrose approves of Roman and all his duck lips. Your opinions are invalid 


I love seeing the goofier sides of talents sometimes. So many of the top guys had their fun too; Stone Cold, The Rock, Kane, the god damn Undertaker.

It's all good :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

:lol damn Reigns can't even catch a break for the Duck lips.


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean Ambrose approves of Roman and all his duck lips. Your opinions are invalid


:dance:dance:dance:cheer:cheer:cheer:yum::yum::yum:

and on that note: it has been great chatting with you all. I am now going to bed. will talk to you all tomorrow after I have seen smackdown no doubt

hopefully I wont wake up to another merged thread lol that is such a downer to my morning cup of coffee

night all


----------



## SubZero3:16

I was checking a few pages back, so nobody posted all of the Ambreigns from Smackdown? :no:














































People trying to bring down one or both of them when they're just two best friends living their dreams and having the time of lives together :agree:


----------



## Wynter

It's like people forgot all the goofy and funny shit top talents used to get into back then. But at the end of the day, when it came down to the ass kicking, shit got real.

All Roman has to do is put his game face on, stare a muthafucka down and he's good lol


EDIT: Goodnight, mischief!!  Was nice chatting :


----------



## LigerJ81

SubZero3:16 said:


> I was checking a few pages back, so nobody posted all of the Ambreigns from Smackdown? :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People trying to bring down one or both of them when they're just two best friends living their dreams and having the time of lives together :agree:


Hope to see them continue this through RAW


----------



## JamesK

LigerJ81 said:


> :lol damn Reigns can't even catch a break for the Duck lips.


I bugs me personally.. If people like it i don't have a problem.. It's the same reaction i have for every male doing the duck lips.. I don't know it seems so girly thing to do...



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean Ambrose approves of Roman and all his duck lips. Your opinions are invalid
> 
> 
> I love seeing the goofier sides of talents sometimes. So many of the top guys had their fun too; Stone Cold, The Rock, Kane, the god damn Undertaker.
> 
> It's all good :lol


Taker never breaks character which is funny.. This is still my favorite video.. He is trying so hard to keep the character..


----------



## SubZero3:16

LigerJ81 said:


> Hope to see them continue this through RAW


Yeah it would be nice to get some of this on Raw.


----------



## midnightmischief

just cause I have a standard to keep up :lol 

here is my parting gift....




























credit to various tumblr posters of course


----------



## Wynter

Taker being serious during comedy segments just made them funnier :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

:banderas, thank you midnight


----------



## JamesK

LigerJ81 said:


> Hope to see them continue this through RAW


It was dumb to seperate them behind the scenes anyway... They should keep the separation slow and steady.. There is a big chance to see this on Raw since they recycle every segment from smackdown to Raw..


----------



## LigerJ81

JamesK said:


> I bugs me personally.. If people like it i don't have a problem.. It's the same reaction i have for every male doing the duck lips.. I don't know it seems so girly thing to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Taker never breaks character which is funny.. This is still my favorite video.. He is trying so hard to keep the character..


Nah you good, I just got a chuckle out of the gif itself.


----------



## Wynter

Still one of the weirdest things. They went from bromacning hard on Raw and Backstage Pass to just..nothing. Even in house shows Roman and Dean had/have each others backs. Why they never extended that to tv until now is beyond my comprehension :lol

Man, WWE really missed out on some good segments between those two :lol Still love this video:

http://vimeo.com/97790359

Man, any time Roman and Dean had to play off each other was great :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Still one of the weirdest things. They went from bromacning hard on Raw and Backstage Pass to just..nothing. Even in house shows Roman and Dean had/have each others backs. Why they never extended that to tv until now is beyond my comprehension :lol
> 
> Man, WWE really missed out on some good segments between those two :lol Still love this video:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/97790359
> 
> Man, any time Roman and Dean had to play off each other was great :lol


Yeah they do. I think this era needs another bromance/best friends duo. They had Trips and Shawn and Edge and Christian. Roman and Dean work because they are best friends and their segments together are the funniest from the shield.

Man I loved the one where they argue over Rowan's mask :lol


----------



## Wynter

"It's a llama mask, bro. I just went to the zoo." The first time I heard Roman say that shit, I was like "Whaaaat?? :lmao." 

Ahhh, good times lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'm not Roman fan 
I do not want them to come together so soon 
But Dean and Roman friendship looks Triple H and Shawn Michaels friendship


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Why do WWE keep pushing Roman Reigns?*

Beyond bored of him ending every single show in the last couple of weeks on top, unlike Cena/Sheamus he doesn't have the talent to justify this kind of uber-squash-everyone-in-sight push.



validreasoning said:


> goldberg, lesnar, batista were all super-pushed without being good/great on the mic.
> 
> reigns job now and in the future isn't to be out there cutting 20 minute promos on people, his job is to fucking destroy guys and looking cool doing it.


I'll give you Goldberg, he was/is the most protected wrestler of all time, had to be in squashes otherwise he was exposed for having zero talent. He was crazy over though. Batista is one of the all time great big men and developed great mic skills over the years. Brock though, there is zero comparison to Reigns there; Brock is one of those freak one in a million athletes; agile, athletic, physically imposing, technically gifted and he showed in his UFC career he can work a mic when not hampered with a script/manager. Reigns on the other hand looks good because Ambrose/Rollins carried him for 1.5 years, he's decent in the ring and unremarkable on the mic. Just has a good look, though as mentioned before he's really not that big or even overly muscular to be playing the big man role. One of Brocks arms probably weighs as much as both of Romans.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Still one of the weirdest things. They went from bromacning hard on Raw and Backstage Pass to just..nothing. Even in house shows Roman and Dean had/have each others backs. Why they never extended that to tv until now is beyond my comprehension :lol
> 
> Man, WWE really missed out on some good segments between those two :lol Still love this video:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/97790359
> 
> Man, any time Roman and Dean had to play off each other was great :lol


:lol Dean rolling his eyes and being all sassy when he's saying that trips can't stop him from "hanging out" with his best friend.
Being such a child. 

These two really are big brother, little brother. After the save from Roman, I think WWE will at least keep that in the back of our minds. If they don't ima be sadddd


----------



## Reaper

Just re-saw the Reigns / HHH staredown and it was pretty fucking epic. Should be a great match at Summerslam ... though I'm hoping that it actually doesn't happen yet because it seems too soon for Reigns to go over HHH. He's going to have a hard time after that imo. If this match is going to happen, I'd want HHH to win.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper said:


> Just re-saw the Reigns / HHH staredown and it was pretty fucking epic. Should be a great match at Summerslam ... though I'm hoping that it actually doesn't happen yet because it seems too soon for Reigns to go over HHH. He's going to have a hard time after that imo. If this match is going to happen, I'd want HHH to win.


Yeah that really was an awesome staredown. It wouldn't surprise me if they found a way to draw it out longer. Eventually HHH is gonna put Roman over, but hopefully he has enough sense to hold off.


----------



## Tha Rassler

Why is Reigns still wearing that stupid bulletproof vest thing?


----------



## The Bloodline

I have to catch up on the thread but wanted to say I loved the bromance last night. This is all I've wanted since they've split. Some acknowledgment of each other and their remaining friendship. I think the separation has been good for them, Dean has established himself away from the group so now when they help each other out the audience knows they're not the shield still. Also they were still extra touchy feely, I thought they'd have them play less affectionate but I was happy to see them still be close. I smell a tag team match coming on Raw. Wish Reigns coulda got a singles match on smackdown though since he wasn't teaming with Dean. Also his backstage promo was fine, if he's gonna be forced into that stoic character at least they keep it short and sweet.


----------



## Empress

Another Roman hate thread on the 4th of July? :no: No rest for the keyboard warriors. And I see we've moved on to nitpicking at his lips. For someone many are writing off, it's interesting how much emotion he evokes. I think he'd really be in trouble if no one cared. 

I'd say it's cool that his detractors keep lowering the bar of what he's capable of but in the next breath, the standards are raised even higher.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Empress said:


> it's interesting how much emotion he evokes.


Yeah he has shown more than once that if there's anything he knows how to convey, it's raw emotion. He may not be as mic-savy as Ambrose or ring-savy as Rollins, but he has shown that he knows how to be a character. I remember after being beaten to the ground he would struggle and crawl to the ring to try and save his brothers. (well...brother now... lookin at you SETH) That's just one example, even. It's the little things that matter sometimes, but people just reach and reach for the stupidest reasons to hate on him.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah he has shown more than once that if there's anything he knows how to convey, it's raw emotion. He may not be as mic-savy as Ambrose or ring-savy as Rollins, but he has shown that he knows how to be a character. I remember after being beaten to the ground he would strugglle and crawl to the ring to try and save his brothers. (well...brother now... *lookin at you SETH)* That's just one example, even. It's the little things that matter sometimes, but people just reach and reach for the stupidest reasons to hate on him.


"That bastard, Seth."










:lmao :lmao

I have to say that Roman did pick up his own little niche for the extra mile. He did what the 'E asked for him and honestly within his character he has created the gold mines of signatures that be marketed incredibly well. Like, I always used to say, The Shield were so good because each member brought something different to the table. 


Anyone else thinking WM 31 will see The Shield in a triple threat... Through the dirt sheet rumors of them coming together a RR 2015. Completely feasible unless they want Reigns to go against Brock, or even Rock. Would they have one of these three guys hold the title? Have Ambrose win at EC, Rollins' cash in causing Ambrose to demand a re-match because of the rematch clause, whilst Reigns wins RR 2015. 

Considering how high the 'E were on having the triple threat between these three prior to having to create a triple threat Main Event at WM30 is this idea so farfetched when you think about it?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I can't think of these three as the Shield anymore so your post confused me at first. :lol

That's quite a rumor. As much as it would be cool to see our boy hold the championships, I doubt it will happen before Reigns does. It isn't an impossibility; I'm just not liking the odds. Then again, creative HAS left us surprised every now and then.


----------



## Empress

Mercury on How HHH Really Is, a Lesson Learned from Vince, Working Backstage



> Working backstage for WWE:
> “When I made the transition to a backstage role, I was really concerned I wouldn’t be able to get the same fulfillment, to get that performer’s rush or performer’s high, from going out there and getting that you know, you have this aim and you have this idea of what you want to get the crowd to do, and what you want the audience to feel, and when you’re able to do that out there in the ring, it’s a real special feeling. It’s unlike anything else. I was worried I wouldn’t be able to replicate that or feel that again and the truth is what I’m doing now is so much more rewarding because I get to have that feeling several times a night, not just one. Not just because I’m Joey Mercury out there. *I get to live vicariously through Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Cesaro, the Wyatts, just all these incredible, incredible future Hall of Famers. It’s really cool to be there with Bo Dallas and say, “Hey, that’s really, really good man, but you might want to try this tomorrow night,” or you might want to keep this out, or put this in. To have them take your suggestion or take your instruction and direction and go do it, and see how fulfilled they are and how rewarded they are from it working. It’s amazing.”*




http://dailywrestlingnews.com/mercury-hhh-really-lesson-learned-vince-working-backstage/


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nice read. I love that part you bolded. There's a difference between criticism and hating on someone. I'm sure that Roman has developed a sense of indifference like Cena has. I mean you'd kind of have to in order to survive. I mean people call Cena stale and yet he's still the most successful. Cena even has nights where his mic work is dreadful and his matches were lacking, but he's still A #1. Roman CAN get to that top spot of the pyramid too. They just need to keep slowly building him up as the badass that people want to see and he, himself, just needs to keep striving to improve. I'm proud of how far he has come and I'd bet Jon and Colby are as well.


----------



## Vics1971

Empress said:


> Mercury on How HHH Really Is, a Lesson Learned from Vince, Working Backstage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/mercury-hhh-really-lesson-learned-vince-working-backstage/


Ahh, I get warm and fuzzies from that piece.:angel


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can you guys stop highlighting the Ambreigns bromance? All these slow motion gifs make them look like they're about to bone.

Dean, stop looking at him like that! I got a best friend and we don't look at each other like that lol


----------



## Empress

Dean, Seth and Roman all seem to have a tremendous amount of respect for Mercury. I love that there is someone in their age range that can offer advice to all three talents. 


Roman discusses Mercury in this clip below. He said that he always goes to Mercury for his opinion on matches.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can you guys stop highlighting the Ambreigns bromance? All these slow motion gifs make them look like they're about to bone.
> 
> Dean, stop looking at him like that! I got a best friend and we don't look at each other like that lol


Some folk are shippers at heart so it can't be helped. :draper2


----------



## Vics1971

I've never considered myself a shipper, (I even hate the term), but I could just about make an exception for Dean/Roman.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't have many, but I even have a couple of ships. I mostly just throw around statements like "The Ambreigns love is real" in jest. Stuff that is ship-related shouldn't even be taken so seriously anyways. It's not like anyone really believes that that's how things are. :lmao Just think about how some guys (not all but some) think that placing one chick with another for some girl on girl scenario is hot. It's really just the same for some of us women except it's directed at men. 

I see men complain about how there's a double standard on here in regards to how men are dealt with when insulting women. It's rather hypocritical when some of them would shun us for shipping yet probably think putting two females together is hot. They would even insult folk who would joke around or roleplay about sexual encounters with male celebs, but they themselves talk about what they would do to or do for female celebs. It makes no sense, but it is what it is. I just laugh when they bring up the lel-double-standardz.

I end my rant.


----------



## Vics1971

Calamity Glitch said:


> I don't have many, but I even have a couple of ships. I mostly just throw around statements like "The Ambreigns love is real" in jest. Stuff that is ship-related shouldn't even be taken so seriously anyways. It's not like anyone really believes that that's how things are. :lmao Just think about how some guys (not all but some) think that placing one chick with another for some girl on girl scenario is hot. It's really just the same for some of us women except it's directed at men.
> 
> I see men on here complain about how there's a double standard on here in regards to how men treat women, when in fact it's rather hypocritical when some of them would probably think putting females together is hot yet shun us for shipping.
> 
> I end my rant.


I know and I agree. I think I just feel a bit foolish using the term when I'm of quite a different age group to what most shippers are known to be. I don't take it seriously, I just let them get on with it and chuckle to myself. It's harmless really... most of the time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's really only as harmful as people let it be. Also I wouldn't say that there is a particular age group for shipping. I'm 25 and I have my ships. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Vics1971 said:


> I know and I agree. I think I just feel a bit foolish using the term when I'm of quite a different age group to what most shippers are known to be. I don't take it seriously, I just let them get on with it and chuckle to myself. It's harmless really... most of the time.


*What?? You mean every fangirl isn't a sexually frustrated teenager? :lmao*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Calamity Glitch said:


> I don't have many, but I even have a couple of ships. I mostly just throw around statements like "The Ambreigns love is real" in jest. Stuff that is ship-related shouldn't even be taken so seriously anyways. It's not like anyone really believes that that's how things are. :lmao Just think about how some guys (not all but some) think that placing one chick with another for some girl on girl scenario is hot. It's really just the same for some of us women except it's directed at men.
> 
> I see men complain about how there's a double standard on here in regards to how men treat women, when in fact it's rather hypocritical when some of them would probably think putting females together is hot yet shun us for shipping. They would even insult folk who would joke around or roleplay about sexual encounters with male celebs, but they themselves talk about what they would do to or do for female celebs. It makes no sense, but it is what it is.
> 
> I end my rant.


The thought of Sasha Banks and Layla scissoring is hot. Ambrose and Reigns doing... whatever,anything.. Is not 











:steph


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The thought of Sasha Banks and Layla scissoring is hot. Ambrose and Reigns doing... whatever,anything.. Is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :steph


*Keeping this gif! It will be calmly placed in today's inevitable Reigns hate thread.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Pipstar made it


----------



## CALΔMITY

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The thought of Sasha Banks and Layla scissoring is hot. Ambrose and Reigns *doing... whatever,anything.. Is not *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :steph


I can reverse that and feel the same about what you think but the main difference is that we don't generally go out of our way to mock you for it or make it out to be something bad. :


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-rumble-match-possible-angle-former-team.html

*Translation: Sorry guys, we fucked up. Just realized we ruined the best thing about RAW so we'll put them back together whenever reasonably possible.*


----------



## Odo

Nah, the break came at the perfect time. Leave your audience wanting more!

Looks like they are destined for the #1 #2 and #3 spots in the company. I can live with that


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calamity Glitch said:


> I can reverse that and feel the same about what you think but the main difference is that we don't generally go out of our way to mock you for it or make it out to be something bad. :


Thank you. Sometimes you have to point out the blatant hypocrisy in things.



The Reigns Train said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-rumble-match-possible-angle-former-team.html
> 
> *Translation: Sorry guys, we fucked up. Just realized we ruined the best thing about RAW so we'll put them back together whenever reasonably possible.*


More Ambreigns :cheer :cheer


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Prepare yourselves. The merger is coming: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...eigns-what-do-you-like-dislike-about-him.html

:shitstorm*


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *Prepare yourselves. The merger is coming: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...eigns-what-do-you-like-dislike-about-him.html
> 
> :shitstorm*


Sighhhh… haven't we had a ton of these threads for the past week? fpalm Of course the mods are going to let this one run and then merge it in here while they close other superstars who get threads like this but :kermit


----------



## Ice Tom

*Roman Reigns Post Wrestlemania 31*

Assuming Roman Reigns beats Lesnar at Mania for the title after a Rumble win, presumably ending his career as well as Brock's contract is up, where does he go after such a monumental win? After beating the streak breaker, which arguably is the equivalent of ending the streak by proxy, how can he defend his title against regular contenders, as surely he would be elevated so much that a feud with an upper-midcarder would be too predictable. How do you think he will be booked IF he beats Lesnar at Mania.


----------



## Ice Tom

*Re: Roman Reigns Post Wrestlemania 31*

Surely his only viable contenders would be Bryan, Wyatt, Cena, Cesaro, Rock, Orton, Batista and maybe a couple others?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

After the merge lets just let the haters circle jerk for a while and not engage them and then after they're done pick up with business as usual


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This merge was pretty instant and the other thread was locked. We're saved :cheer*


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *This merge was pretty instant and the other thread was locked. We're saved :cheer*


You just gotta post the right things to get things done around here


----------



## Banez

So here Zero appears these days 

whats the opinion of Reign fans about Roman in the WWEHC titlematch? good?, bad?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Banez said:


> So here Zero appears these days
> 
> whats the opinion of Reign fans about Roman in the WWEHC titlematch? good?, bad?


*Filler. We all know LOLCENAWINS! It's just a way to keep Reigns relevant, and to set the stage for his match with Orton at Summerslam. 

I have no problem with it, because I don't expect anything big from him until he wins the Royal Rumble. Possibly another great Survivor Series performance, but no title reigns in between now and Wrestlemania.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yeah it's a meaningless match. He doesn't have a legit title shot. It was just something for him to do while they work out the authority storyline.


----------



## Banez

The Reigns Train said:


> *Filler. We all know LOLCENAWINS! It's just a way to keep Reigns relevant, and to set the stage for his match with Orton at Summerslam.
> 
> I have no problem with it, because I don't expect anything big from him until he wins the Royal Rumble. Possibly another great Survivor Series performance, but no title reigns in between now and Wrestlemania.*


Guess kane is in the match to get pinned.


I'm not too fond of the main event of Battleground myself... feels like a filler PPV.


----------



## Darkness is here

Another merge.
Why are mods being unfair to us?


----------



## LigerJ81

Pretty much, SummerSlam is 3 week after Battleground.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Banez said:


> Guess kane is in the match to get pinned.
> 
> 
> I'm not too fond of the main event of Battleground myself... feels like a filler PPV.


*Well, because it is. Lol*


----------



## Odo

Gives him a chance to keep on standing tall


----------



## Darkness is here

Oh no............ANOTHER ONE is on it's way.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-end-streak-mainly-put-over-roman-reigns.html


----------



## SubZero3:16

Darkness is here said:


> Oh no............ANOTHER ONE is on it's way.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-end-streak-mainly-put-over-roman-reigns.html


I wonder if that guy isn't tired of getting his threads closed :hmm: or maybe he's just a tad bit slow :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I went ahead and posted in it, because it's going to end up over here anyways *


----------



## LigerJ81

Conspiracy Theories? Someone get Jesse Ventura on the line.


----------



## Darkness is here

SubZero3:16 said:


> I wonder if that guy isn't tired of getting his threads closed :hmm: or maybe he's just a tad bit slow :draper2


Maybe he wants to get banned :draper2


----------



## kopitelewis

Put this in the Royal Rumble thread but it's more apt here

Ambrose isn't as over as Reigns and all this bs about how Reigns can only go in tag teams or for 5 mins is just that, BS. He has worked long live and TV singles matches on the main roster and in FCW. Ambrose and Rollins said the reason he was paired with them was so he could learn ring psychology from the two of them and they both rate his in ring skills so will you fuckers get off his back.

There is definitely a 'hive mind' type of thing going on here as I didn't see a gradual turn against Reigns but that loads of people turned on him at once and those posters all use the same argument. He's calm on the mic because it's his character. He isn't meant to be doing long winded Triple H promos or loud (albeit brilliant) Ambrose promos. 

The same goes for his in-ring skills, it's all part of his character. I'd ideally like to see him add a spinebuster and a DDT to his arsenal but I don't buy the criticisms many people have of him about his alleged short comings in the ring. There's too many work rate marks on here who think they know better than the professionals and it's embarrassing.


----------



## Empress

Whether it be good or bad, Roman Reigns gets a reaction out of people. And now he's inspiring conspiracy theories about the Undertaker and the streak. :no:


----------



## SubZero3:16

kopitelewis said:


> Put this in the Royal Rumble thread but it's more apt here
> 
> Ambrose isn't as over as Reigns and all this bs about how Reigns can only go in tag teams or for 5 mins is just that, BS. He has worked long live and TV singles matches on the main roster and in FCW. Ambrose and Rollins said the reason he was paired with them was so he could learn ring psychology from the two of them and they both rate his in ring skills so will you fuckers get off his back.
> 
> There is definitely a 'hive mind' type of thing going on here as I didn't see a gradual turn against Reigns but that loads of people turned on him at once and those posters all use the same argument. He's calm on the mic because it's his character. He isn't meant to be doing long winded Triple H promos or loud (albeit brilliant) Ambrose promos.
> 
> The same goes for his in-ring skills, it's all part of his character. I'd ideally like to see him add a spinebuster and a DDT to his arsenal but I don't buy the criticisms many people have of him about his alleged short comings in the ring. There's too many work rate marks on here who think they know better than the professionals and it's embarrassing.


Well said. :clap Especially about that hive mind mentality :rep


----------



## Empress

kopitelewis said:


> Put this in the Royal Rumble thread but it's more apt here
> 
> Ambrose isn't as over as Reigns and all this bs about how Reigns can only go in tag teams or for 5 mins is just that, BS. He has worked long live and TV singles matches on the main roster and in FCW. Ambrose and Rollins said the reason he was paired with them was so he could learn ring psychology from the two of them and they both rate his in ring skills so will you fuckers get off his back.
> 
> There is definitely a 'hive mind' type of thing going on here as I didn't see a gradual turn against Reigns but that loads of people turned on him at once and those posters all use the same argument. He's calm on the mic because it's his character. He isn't meant to be doing long winded Triple H promos or loud (albeit brilliant) Ambrose promos.
> 
> The same goes for his in-ring skills, it's all part of his character. I'd ideally like to see him add a spinebuster and a DDT to his arsenal but I don't buy the criticisms many people have of him about his alleged short comings in the ring. There's too many work rate marks on here who think they know better than the professionals and it's embarrassing.


You know you've made it once the backlash hits. I expect Roman to ride the wave. 

I also think fans of other wrestlers are threatened by Roman even though they insist he's inferior. I love Ambrose but I don't need or want every wrestler to be of his mold or that every wrestler be HBK in the ring. Variety is what makes the world go round.


----------



## Darkness is here

Empress said:


> You know you've made it once the backlash hits. I expect Roman to ride the wave.
> 
> *I also think fans of other wrestlers are threatened by Roman even though they insist he's inferior.* I love Ambrose but I don't need or want every wrestler to be of his mold or that every wrestler be HBK in the ring. Variety is what makes the world go round.


This is true, more than half of hus haters are ambrose/rollins/bryan marks, who think if reigns becomes big, their guys will fade away into another universe.


----------



## issyk1

It's going to be so funny seeing most of you switch on him in a year or two


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

issyk1 said:


> It's going to be so funny seeing most of you switch on him in a year or two


*
Not gonna happen. I was a fan before anyone gave a shit about him and people thought Ambrose would be the breakout Superstar.*


----------



## NeyNey

issyk1 said:


> It's going to be so funny seeing most of you switch on him in a year or two


Or jumping on his dick when dirtsheets find another new guy they can work the smarks with.


----------



## Tweener ken

issyk1 said:


> It's going to be so funny seeing most of you switch on him in a year or two


Not gonna happen.


----------



## Pip-Man

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Not gonna happen. I was a fan before anyone gave a shit about him and people thought Ambrose would be the breakout Superstar.*





NeyNey said:


> Or jumping on his dick when dirtsheets find another new guy they can work the smarks with.





kopitelewis said:


> Put this in the Royal Rumble thread but it's more apt here
> 
> Ambrose isn't as over as Reigns and all this bs about how Reigns can only go in tag teams or for 5 mins is just that, BS. He has worked long live and TV singles matches on the main roster and in FCW. Ambrose and Rollins said the reason he was paired with them was so he could learn ring psychology from the two of them and they both rate his in ring skills so will you fuckers get off his back.
> 
> There is definitely a 'hive mind' type of thing going on here as I didn't see a gradual turn against Reigns but that loads of people turned on him at once and those posters all use the same argument. He's calm on the mic because it's his character. He isn't meant to be doing long winded Triple H promos or loud (albeit brilliant) Ambrose promos.
> 
> The same goes for his in-ring skills, it's all part of his character. I'd ideally like to see him add a spinebuster and a DDT to his arsenal but I don't buy the criticisms many people have of him about his alleged short comings in the ring. There's too many work rate marks on here who think they know better than the professionals and it's embarrassing.





Empress said:


> You know you've made it once the backlash hits. I expect Roman to ride the wave.
> 
> I also think fans of other wrestlers are threatened by Roman even though they insist he's inferior. I love Ambrose but I don't need or want every wrestler to be of his mold or that every wrestler be HBK in the ring. Variety is what makes the world go round.





Darkness is here said:


> This is true, more than half of hus haters are ambrose/rollins/bryan marks, who think if reigns becomes big, their guys will fade away into another universe.





Tweener ken said:


> Not gonna happen.


:bow


----------



## The Hardcore Show

I think the thing people fear most is that once Reigns wins the WWE Championship it will be a long time before he loses it (especially if he beats Brock Lesnar for it) and I think the long term goal would be to sell Cena as pretty much the only person who really is a threat to him and the other way around. You have a title picture of Cena, Reigns and maybe Orton that leaves Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and others on the outside looking in for a VERY long time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Hardcore Show said:


> I think the thing people fear most is that once Reigns wins the WWE Championship it will be a long time before he loses it (especially if he beats Brock Lesnar for it) and I think the long term goal would be to sell Cena as pretty much the only person who really is a threat to him and the other way around. You have a title picture of Cena, Reigns and maybe Orton that leaves Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and others on the outside looking in for a VERY long time.


*I think it's time to update your sig to 2015 :jordan4*


----------



## BrownianMotion

A lot will be thrown at Reigns in the coming months and that will determine whether or not he is ready to be a main eventer. He's going to be in a fatal 4way for the the WWE WHC at Battleground, he will likely face Orton at SS and then HHH at NOC. 

BTW apparently he is already starting to receive boo's at live events.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BrownianMotion said:


> A lot will be thrown at Reigns in the coming months and that will determine whether or not he is ready to be a main eventer. He's going to be in a fatal 4way for the the WWE WHC at Battleground, he will likely face Orton at SS and then HHH at NOC.
> 
> *BTW apparently he is already starting to receive boo's at live events*.


----------



## issyk1

He's being moulded into the guy you all love to hate...


----------



## The Hardcore Show

BrownianMotion said:


> A lot will be thrown at Reigns in the coming months and that will determine whether or not he is ready to be a main eventer. He's going to be in a fatal 4way for the the WWE WHC at Battleground, he will likely face Orton at SS and then HHH at NOC.
> 
> BTW apparently he is already starting to receive boo's at live events.


If the end game is him facing the guy in your sig then they are going to have to book him like a Brock Lesnar level asskicker after that match which means a very long title reign and setting up an "Ultimate Challenge" like match with John Cena.


----------



## BrownianMotion

The Hardcore Show said:


> If the end game is him facing the guy in your sig then they are going to have to book him like a Brock Lesnar level asskicker after that match which means a very long title reign and setting up an "Ultimate Challenge" like match with John Cena.


They are already trying to book him like that. The boo's may be because the people simply do not buy it. After all, Brock has a certain level of legitimacy which most do not possess.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I wanna see these boos. Somebody is always taping at these events, lemme see dem receipts :mark: Is the whole crowd booing or is it five smarks in the front row


----------



## BrownianMotion

SubZero3:16 said:


> I wanna see these boos. Somebody is always taping at these events, lemme see dem receipts :mark: Is the whole crowd booing or is it five smarks in the front row





> Roman Reigns defeated Bray Wyatt in an awesome Windsor Street Fight main event. They both went through tables and brawled all over. Reigns got the win after a spear through the table. *Reigns was over big time, as was Wyatt but at times Reigns got some boos*. Reigns celebrated and posed to end the show.
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0704/577739/wwe-live-event-results/#TkWzqHFt0bcqLUGw.99


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0704/577739/wwe-live-event-results/



> @RadioInfluence 15h
> Reigns getting *booed by the men, cheered by the women and children*. Sounds familiar... #WWEWindsor


----------



## O Fenômeno

BrownianMotion said:


> A lot will be thrown at Reigns in the coming months and that will determine whether or not he is ready to be a main eventer. He's going to be in a fatal 4way for the the WWE WHC at Battleground, he will likely face Orton at SS and then HHH at NOC.
> *
> BTW apparently he is already starting to receive boo's at live events.*



And Cena get's overwhemingly cheered at Live events,but booed on tv.

Let's be honest though...the type of character Reigns has,are people suprised some men are booing him?

Especially when fighting against Bray Wyatt...


----------



## SubZero3:16

BrownianMotion said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0704/577739/wwe-live-event-results/


So wait there 's no footage of this? Just some dirtsheet? :lol Shoot they need to come better. If it's against Bray I don't mind. Pastor Wyatt and Deacon Harper are my mentors. :bow

Radioinfluence sounds like a poster here :hmm:

Still want to see that footage for myself.


----------



## LigerJ81

If he going over Lesnar then Cena or out of left field Bryan would be his next big setup feud. 

and No I won't Turn on him cause a few people Boo him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I honestly believe it and it doesn't surprise me. People can't stand a guy who looks invulnerable. There's no reason for them to think he'll lose outside of a screwjob.*


----------



## BrownianMotion

SubZero3:16 said:


> So wait there 's no footage of this? Just some dirtsheet? :lol Shoot they need to come better. If it's against Bray I don't mind. Pastor Wyatt and Deacon Harper are my mentors. :bow
> 
> Radioinfluence sounds like a poster here :hmm:
> 
> *Still want to see that footage for myself*.


You'll just have to wait until it starts happening on RAW then I guess.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BrownianMotion said:


> You'll just have to wait until it starts happening on RAW then I guess.


So then never? :draper2

Unless he spears Bryan or Jericho that is. Yeah I would boo him myself if he ever lays a finger on Jericho :frustrate


----------



## O Fenômeno

The Reigns Train said:


> *I honestly believe it and it doesn't surprise me. People can't stand a guy who looks invulnerable. There's no reason for them to think he'll lose outside of a screwjob.*


Also Reigns will be getting pushed over guys with "DEM GOAT MIC SKILLS!!!" like Bray,Barret,and Sandow.

So that right there will get him instant enemies...the mic skill marks are butthurt as fuck right now.

Not to put myself on a pedestal but i've been to 4 live events this year...and most of the male Wyatt marks are fucking pretentious cunts.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

O Fenômeno said:


> Also Reigns will be getting pushed over guys with "DEM GOAT MIC SKILLS!!!" like Bray,Barret,and Sandow.
> 
> So that right there will get him instant enemies...the mic skill marks are butthurt as fuck right now.


*Funny thing is I'm a mic skill mark and I like Reigns :lol.

There are special occasions where intensity and charisma trump speaking ability.

I was also a Goldberg fan as a child.*


----------



## LigerJ81

SubZero3:16 said:


> So then never? :draper2
> 
> Unless he spears Bryan or Jericho that is. *Yeah I would boo him myself if he ever lays a finger on Jericho* :frustrate


If he was willing to make Fandango relevant, I'm sure ppl wouldn't mind Jericho getting Spear'd by Reign :kermit


----------



## O Fenômeno

The Reigns Train said:


> *Funny thing is I'm a mic skill mark and I like Reigns :lol.
> 
> There are special occasions where intensity and charisma trump speaking ability.
> 
> I was also a Goldberg fan as a child.*


Me as well....

There will always be a place in wrestling for the well-built guy who relies on few moves and power. When I see posters seem to forget that,and shit on Reigns sayin how he'll fail because he is weak in the ring makes me :maury.

I remember the reaction when Bray had his match with Kane last Summerslam,and it wasn't so favorable :lol . He'll grow with time...

Roman won't fail because "he'll be exposed as a terrible wrestler..", BUT he'll get hated,and the haters will use that as another reason why Roman has "failed", or should I say hope will fail.


----------



## SubZero3:16

O Fenômeno said:


> Also Reigns will be getting pushed over guys with "DEM GOAT MIC SKILLS!!!" like Bray,Barret,and Sandow.
> 
> So that right there will get him instant enemies...the mic skill marks are butthurt as fuck right now.


I don't see why ppl don't get that WWE is slowly moving away from this one top guy era back to multiple top guys. Seth, Ambrose and Reigns were all in the shield to be groomed to be top of the card. Seth is the high flyer and soon to be babyface once more that the crowd will just eat up and love, Ambrose is the talker that the crowd are just gonna eat everything up that he says and Reigns is the no nonsense ass kicker that when he appears the crowd knows that shit is about to go down.

Bray should be the next undertaker. He's got the makings of it. I still say that it was a mistake for Cena to go over him at his first mania. If I had the opportunity to order the network and I saw that match, they could not get my money after that. Cena could've gotten his win back at the next ppv. WWE missed out on a huge opportunity right there to bring in new fans but ah well Cena wins, lol.

Barrett. I really do like this guy. This shoulder injury couldn't have come at a worse time. He was just picking backup momentum with the crowd and then this happens. It's a damn shame.

Sandow now here's the most unfortunate of the bunch. His only crime being is that he gave Cena one of his best matches of the year or even of his entire career when he cashed in. Sandow out wrestled and out classed him by miles with ring psychology. The crowd was behind him and we can't have that on Vince's watch. How dare a lowly mid carder like Sandow get the crowd cheering for him? How dare he put on such an entertaining wrestling match? Well we'll show them now won't we, Vince? Let's job him out and dunk his head in a toilet and humiliate him as much as possible, surely he'll learn his place right? As Sandow said quite eloquently in an interview, that match with Cena was a turning point in his career.


----------



## O Fenômeno

SubZero3:16 said:


> *I don't see why ppl don't get that WWE is slowly moving away from this one top guy era back to multiple top guys.* Seth, Ambrose and Reigns were all in the shield to be groomed to be top of the card. Seth is the high flyer and soon to be babyface once more that the crowd will just eat up and love, Ambrose is the talker that the crowd are just gonna eat everything up that he says and Reigns is the no nonsense ass kicker that when he appears the crowd knows that shit is about to go down.
> 
> Bray should be the next undertaker. He's got the makings of it. I still say that it was a mistake for Cena to go over him at his first mania. If I had the opportunity to order the network and I saw that match, they could not get my money after that. Cena could've gotten his win back at the next ppv. WWE missed out on a huge opportunity right there to bring in new fans but ah well Cena wins, lol.
> 
> Barrett. I really do like this guy. This shoulder injury couldn't have come at a worse time. He was just picking backup momentum with the crowd and then this happens. It's a damn shame.
> 
> Sandow now here's the most unfortunate of the bunch. His only crime being is that he gave Cena one of his best matches of the year or even of his entire career when he cashed in. Sandow out wrestled and out classed him by miles with ring psychology. The crowd was behind him and we can't have that on Vince's watch. How dare a lowly mid carder like Sandow get the crowd cheering for him? How dare he put on such an entertaining wrestling match? Well we'll show them now won't we, Vince? Let's job him out and dunk his head in a toilet and humiliate him as much as possible, surely he'll learn his place right? As Sandow said quite eloquently in an interview, that match with Cena was a turning point in his career.


:HHH2


I have no faith in WWE to do this..

Would make too much sense...not to sound like Tyrion but i'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

O Fenômeno said:


> :HHH2
> 
> 
> I have no faith in WWE to do this..
> 
> Would make too much sense...not to sound like Tyrion but i'll believe it when I see it.


I agree the only people who WWE will want to even give Reigns a challenge will be Cena and Orton. That is why people might turn on him unless they book him in a way where he just wants to beat the shit out of the two of them and looks down on them.


----------



## SubZero3:16

O Fenômeno said:


> :HHH2
> 
> 
> I have no faith in WWE to do this..
> 
> Would make too much sense...not to sound like Tyrion but i'll believe it when I see it.



That's why I said very slowly. I don't trust this company not to fuck it up :lol I expect it to look more evident around 2016. It would be what's best for business if they hope to survive in this current television climate.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Am I the only one who would rather Reigns be booed by the entire audience than get those obnoxious "let's go Roman/Roman sucks" chants for the next 10 years?


----------



## Darkness is here

Where's nicole today........I bet she would've LOVED the fact that reign is getting boed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who would rather Reigns be booed by the entire audience than get those obnoxious "let's go Roman/Roman sucks" chants for the next 10 years?


He won't be on top for the next 10 years so you don't have anything to worry about. Cena will still be there even if you have to wheel him out in a wheelchair with an IV attached :lol Cena is not about to let some young upstart come and take his spot :gun:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Darkness is here said:


> Where's nicole today........I bet she would've LOVED the fact that reign is getting boed.


She's probably tired of getting her ass handed to her in here and the Ambrose thread for how much time she spends trying to troll Reigns fans :lol 

It's nice to have a peaceful discussion in this thread for once.


----------



## Odo

An honest question to Reigns marks.

Given that he is getting Goldbergesque booking, don't you worry that as his whole aura is based on that invincibility that he cannot have a meaningful feud? He stands tall virtually every single week, is this a trait you enjoy?

Ive said elsewhere, I dont object to Roman the guy, seems pretty likeable by all account, and he does have an impressive presence. His booking however is pretty poor in a long term sense


----------



## SubZero3:16

Canelo said:


> An honest question to Reigns marks.
> 
> Given that he is getting Goldbergesque booking, don't you worry that as his whole aura is based on that invincibility that he cannot have a meaningful feud? He stands tall virtually every single week, is this a trait you enjoy?
> 
> Ive said elsewhere, I dont object to Roman the guy, seems pretty likeable by all account, and he does have an impressive presence. His booking however is pretty poor in a long term sense


Seth Rollins hasn't been pinned all year. Reigns has. Reigns has been on the roster for two years and his most notable accomplishment is the tag team title and a couple of records. Ambrose was one of the longest reigning US champions and his first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker. Seth holds the MITB briefcase and Roman is in some title match that only serves to continue Cena's title reign. Seems to me all 3 got something to brag about but people only seem to focus on the accomplishments of one :draper2


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins hasn't been pinned all year. Reigns has. Reigns has been on the roster for two years and his most notable accomplishment is the tag team title and a couple of records. Ambrose was one of the longest reigning US champions and his first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker. Seth holds the MITB briefcase and Roman is in some title match that only serves to continue Cena's title reign. Seems to me all 3 got something to brag about but people only seem to focus on the accomplishments of one :draper2


You're completely evading the question btw


----------



## SubZero3:16

Canelo said:


> You're completely evading the question btw


No I answered it. You just didn't get the response that you wanted. He's being built as a legit contender of course he's gonna stand tall every week. But you know what? So do Ambrose and Rollins. They both get one up on each other and both look like equal rivals. None of the three of them are currently booked to look weak.


----------



## Darkness is here

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins hasn't been pinned all year. Reigns has. Reigns has been on the roster for two years and his most notable accomplishment is the tag team title and a couple of records. Ambrose was one of the longest reigning US champions and his first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker. Seth holds the MITB briefcase and Roman is in some title match that only serves to continue Cena's title reign. Seems to me all 3 got something to brag about but people only seem to focus on the accomplishments of one :draper2


well........that's what happens when all the marks gang up on one man.
But as long we reign'ers(I know it's dumb ) are here, we WILL DEFEND THE MIGHT ROMAN EMPIRE :yes


----------



## SubZero3:16

Darkness is here said:


> well........that's what happens when all the marks gang up on one man.
> But as long we reign'ers(I know it's dumb ) are here, we WILL DEFEND THE MIGHT ROMAN EMPIRE :yes


Yes we need a name :hmm: The #romanempire, needs a name for its solders.


----------



## LigerJ81

Only thing I got atm is Reignanites


----------



## Darkness is here

What about reign-gers or reign-ights(knights)?
Or are they even dumber than the other one.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LigerJ81 said:


> Only thing I got atm is Reignanites


Umm sounds like a hair growth formula :lol Speaking of which why don't Vince pimp him out to do a shampoo commercial. He's got better hair than most chicks. And while we're at it guys like Ziggler and Rollins would make great Calvin Klein underwear models. Think of the mainstream exposure Vince :mark:


----------



## midnightmischief

Romanians??? LOL just kidding. I am actually completely stumped on what we could all call ourselves.

in response to Canelo's question...

I would not say he has Goldbergesque booking. I remember when Goldberg came into the business. it was all, come out - spear - leave. really repetitive and boring to the extreme.
sure the ends to romans matches can get repetitive but not all the time, there is something thrown in every now and then to keep it fresh... PLUS they have him in storylines, whereas Goldberg never really had any story (not that I remember anyway)
trust me, roman is not standing tall virtually every single week. LOL that makes me laugh, how many times have we seen him grovelling on the matt or floor after HHH has fucked with him through some of his cronies or even with his former brother?

@ Zero - I definitely would buy any hair products he endorses lol


----------



## Darkness is here

SubZero3:16 said:


> *Umm sounds like a hair growth formula* :lol Speaking of which why don't Vince pimp him out to do a shampoo commercial. He's got better hair than most chicks. And while we're at it guys like Ziggler and Rollins would make great Calvin Klein underwear models. Think of the mainstream exposure Vince :mark:


:lol
or a disease of sorts(sorry liger).


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> No I answered it. You just didn't get the response that you wanted. He's being built as a legit contender of course he's gonna stand tall every week. But you know what? So do Ambrose and Rollins. *They both get one up on each other and both look like equal rivals*. None of the three of them are currently booked to look weak.


This is my point, they're both built to look equal to each other, they follow a good face/heel dynamic, and as a result, they're the most interesting thing in storyline terms right now. It isnt just Ambrose taking a huge shit on Rollins every single week.

I just want to clear a few things up. I mark for good wrestling, whether that be ring skills, mic work or feuds (Preferably all 3). All 3 members of The Shield are in a real good place right now.

'Some records' somewhat undersells his accomplishments, don't you think? He only took out 4 people on an SS team singlehandedly, only eliminated 15(?) people at RR? You can't honestly point to a meaningless US title reign with virtually no defences and laud that as a significant record, and just brush aside his RR and SS performances, thats just flippant.

You didn't answer at all, my question was whether fans of his feel this is a healthy long term direction for him, my question is no more sinister than that. If Roman has a great feud where he doesn't just destroy everyone, every week, I'll likely mark for him too - he does have a lot going for him, even if it isn't necessarily to my taste


----------



## SubZero3:16

The only thing I can think of is " fellow romans" :lol I think i'm gonna stick to hashtaging everything with roman empire :cool2


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins hasn't been pinned all year. Reigns has. Reigns has been on the roster for two years and his most notable accomplishment is the tag team title and a couple of records. Ambrose was one of the longest reigning US champions and his first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker. Seth holds the MITB briefcase and Roman is in some title match that only serves to continue Cena's title reign. Seems to me all 3 got something to brag about but people only seem to focus on the accomplishments of one :draper2


There is selective outrage and hypocrisy when it comes to Reigns. 

Furthermore, the Goldberg comparison holds no water. He was unbeaten for nearly a year and very rarely did WCW present him as anything less than a powerhouse. Reigns' Royal Rumble appearance and his Survivor Series domination have been tempered by a clean loss to CM Punk and the loss of the tag team titles. He was on the receiving end of a kaning by Randy Orton and HHH at the PPVs and RAW. Just last week, he lost at MIIB. But by all means, they call it a "superpush" the likes that have never been seen.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Canelo said:


> This is my point, they're both built to look equal to each other, they follow a good face/heel dynamic, and as a result, they're the most interesting thing in storyline terms right now. It isnt just Ambrose taking a huge shit on Rollins every single week.
> 
> I just want to clear a few things up. I mark for good wrestling, whether that be ring skills, mic work or feuds (Preferably all 3). All 3 members of The Shield are in a real good place right now.
> 
> 'Some records' somewhat undersells his accomplishments, don't you think? He only took out 4 people on an SS team singlehandedly, only eliminated 15(?) people at RR? You can't honestly point to a meaningless US title reign with virtually no defences and laud that as a significant record, and just brush aside his RR and SS performances, thats just flippant.
> 
> You didn't answer at all, my question was whether fans of his feel this is a healthy long term direction for him, my question is no more sinister than that. If Roman has a great feud where he doesn't just destroy everyone, every week, I'll likely mark for him too - he does have a lot going for him, even if it isn't necessarily to my taste


But he doesn't destroy everyone every week. Up to recently he got his ass handed to him by trips and orton and also the wyatts.


----------



## Pip-Man

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who would rather Reigns be booed by the entire audience than get those obnoxious "let's go Roman/Roman sucks" chants for the next 10 years?


Right there with ya'.The solution to fans booing is to turn someone heel.Gives the booing justification and freshens the character.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes we need a name :hmm: The #romanempire, needs a name for its solders.


Reigns-Star(s) 8*D


----------



## Empress

Darkness is here said:


> What about reign-gers or reign-ights(knights)?
> Or are they even dumber than the other one.


Maybe Romanites or Romans. I originally wanted my username to be "Roman Empress" before changing my mind.


----------



## Odo

Clean loss to CM Punk? I was under the impression he won the 1v1 on Raw?

And yeah, in retrospect, the Goldberg comparison probably isnt a fair one, his match record isn't akin to Goldberg's, its more the feud dominance that I'm not a fan of


----------



## SubZero3:16

Empress said:


> There is selective outrage and hypocrisy when it comes to Reigns.
> 
> Furthermore, the Goldberg comparison holds no water. He was unbeaten for nearly a year and very rarely did WCW present him as anything less than a powerhouse. Reigns' Royal Rumble appearance and his Survivor Series domination have been tempered by a clean loss to CM Punk and the loss of the tag team titles. He was on the receiving end of a kaning by Randy Orton and HHH at the PPVs and RAW. Just last week, he lost at MIIB. But by all means, they call it a "superpush" the likes that have never been seen.


Girl stop with dem facts. You know that gets in the way of people's belief system and agendas. :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> The only thing I can think of is " fellow romans" :lol I think i'm gonna stick to hashtaging everything with roman empire :cool2


we should definitely make that a thing LOL #romanempire :dance

@ Canelo I think I see what you are asking... I don't think it is necessarily unhealthy the direction they are putting him in mainly because things change - one week he could be heading in the 'unstoppable' direction, then the next week it all turns to custard. Vince/HHH have a change of heart and suddenly he is floating in the midcard until his next opportunity.

I hope that was what you were asking and that my answer makes sense.


----------



## Empress

Canelo said:


> Clean loss to CM Punk? I was under the impression he won the 1v1 on Raw?
> 
> And yeah, in retrospect, the Goldberg comparison probably isnt a fair one, his match record isn't akin to Goldberg's, its more the feud dominance that I'm not a fan of


I believe CM Punk did beat Roman in some type of match. He beat all three Shield members in a handicap match. So, it's not like Reigns has been destroying the roster since his arrival.


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl stop with dem facts. You know that gets in the way of people's belief system and agendas. :lol


I think its a little lame that you're implying I have an agenda, I just asked a question about his booking.

Is it safe for me to assume y'all think its good and positive going forward then?


----------



## Odo

Empress said:


> I believe CM Punk did beat Roman in some type of match. He beat all three Shield members in a handicap match. So, it's not like Reigns has been destroying the roster since his arrival.


He beat them in the handicap match which Roman missed the majority of due to his eye injury - don't think that really counts in all honesty. For the record, think it was dumb having Punk win that match


----------



## SubZero3:16

Canelo said:


> I think its a little lame that you're implying I have an agenda, I just asked a question about his booking.
> 
> Is it safe for me to assume y'all think its good and positive going forward then?


As midnight said it's the WWE. One week they're high on you and the next week the wind blows and they drop you just like that. It's up to the viewer to decide if they want to continue watching or not. I refuse to get worked up over booking on a scripted television show. If WWE wants feed all of their talent to Cena for the next ten years, well good for them. I can spend my 3 hours on Monday doing something else.


----------



## Empress

Canelo said:


> He beat them in the handicap match which Roman missed the majority of due to his eye injury - don't think that really counts in all honesty. For the record, think it was dumb having Punk win that match


Points taken, but I just wanted to show that Reigns has not been a Rusev type of character as of yet. Or even a Brock Lesnar or Kurt Angle. 

I do want the WWE to pace themselves when it comes to his push but it's no better or worse than the treatment Ambrose/Rollins/Wyatt are receiving. All three are sharing the spotlight but it seems that many only take exception when it comes to Reigns. If there truly were an unstoppable Reigns push and he took up all the air, the other three performers could not exist. They wouldn't be noticed if it were all about Reigns.


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> As midnight said it's the WWE. One week they're high on you and the next week the wind blows and they drop you just like that. It's up to the viewer to decide if they want to continue watching or not. I refuse to get worked up over booking on a scripted television show. If WWE wants feed all of their talent to Cena for the next ten years, well good for them. I can spend my 3 hours on Monday doing something else.


Thats ... not really an answer to what I'm asking though? If you've cared enough to answer me this far ...


----------



## Odo

Empress said:


> Points taken, but I just wanted to show that Reigns has not been a Rusev type of character as of yet. Or even a Brock Lesnar or Kurt Angle.
> 
> I do want the WWE to pace themselves when it comes to his push but it's no better or worse than the treatment Ambrose/Rollins/Wyatt are receiving. All three are sharing the spotlight but it seems that many only take exception when it comes to Reigns. If there truly were an unstoppable Reigns push and he took up all the air, the other three performers could not exist. They wouldn't be noticed if it were all about Reigns.


I'd argue its vastly worse, in the long run for Roman, than the treatment that Rollins and Ambrose are getting - their rivalry is being built to be a long term thing, they're being built as vulnerable main eventers - perfect, thats what I want to see. I want to watch their matches not knowing who is likely to win, I want to be surprised and entertained. Cenawinslol is the absolute worst thing that can happen to you - Roman is nowhere near that yet, but I really worry for him on WWEs current path

EDIT: thanks for your answers btw


----------



## Empress

Canelo said:


> I'd argue its vastly worse, in the long run for Roman, than the treatment that Rollins and Ambrose are getting - their rivalry is being built to be a long term thing, they're being built as vulnerable main eventers - perfect, thats what I want to see. I want to watch their matches not knowing who is likely to win, I want to be surprised and entertained. Cenawinslol is the absolute worst thing that can happen to you - Roman is nowhere near that yet, but I really worry for him on WWEs current path
> 
> EDIT: thanks for your answers btw


Seth/Dean do seem better positioned for long term success at the present. Many complain that Reigns still has the Shield gear and music but Seth and Dean inherited the feud. That means more IMO. It has substance and is not a superficial takeaway from their time together. Dean/Seth are comparable to HHH/Shawn Michaels. They will always be able to play off each other. WWE cut Roman completely out of The Shield breakup and moved him into the main event scene. I would have preferred differently but it is what it is.

Reigns lost the last PPV and I see that outcome repeating itself at the next one. I'll be happy with the lost. I don't want him to be Cena incarnate either. I want him to be Roman Reigns, existing outside of the Shield. The potential is there but you have to trust the WWE not to excel what is already a healthy push.

In the coming months, I'd like to see Roman revamp the music again and ditch the Shield gear entirely, similar to how The Rock evolved from the Nation. I also want him to stop coming from the audience. I liked it at first but it has run its course. It's a Shield thing. God Bless Seth but he's wrestling in X Men gear to move away from that identity. I hope Roman does the same too. Maybe not X Men, but something different. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

You good Darkness :lol I was watching The Kane/Hogan/Rock segement with Kane and his Kaneanites running Wild.

But I believe that Reigns can be a badass and have his funny moment but still feel like a legit beast

Kane is a good example of that(00-02)even before he took off the mask for the first time, it still worked.


----------



## Wynter

Hold up, yall hoes talking about them little boos Roman got, but skipped over the fact the article said he's over big time AND had an awesome main event match with Bray :side:

Yeah, I'm late lol, but I thought it was really cool to read someone saying a Roman match is good. He seems to be doing very well in the house shows.

Roman most definitely excels in brawling situations where you just have to beat ass :lol. I totes can see him and Sheamus having a great physical match


----------



## midnightmischief

time for some sunday silliness....






here is a loving tribute to the brotherhood that is ambriegns...


----------



## Darkness is here

LigerJ81 said:


> *You good Darkness :lol I was watching The Kane/Hogan/Rock segement with Kane and his Kaneanites running Wild.*
> 
> But I believe that Reigns can be a badass and have his funny moment but still feel like a legit beast
> 
> Kane is a good example of that(00-02)even before he took off the mask for the first time, it still worked.


:lol
Repped.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Reigns lost the last PPV and I see that outcome repeating itself at the next one. I'll be happy with the lost. I don't want him to be Cena incarnate either. I want him to be Roman Reigns, existing outside of the Shield. The potential is there but you have to trust the WWE not to excel what is already a healthy push.


*Yay Empress :cheer! I don't think reasonable Reigns fans want to see him win every match or stand tall every week, either. It takes away from the thrill of "WILL MY GUY WIN TODAY?!" if you know someone's getting Speared to close the show.

It worked for Goldberg and his gimmick, and being a naive kid had a lot to do with me just accepting it, but as an adult who understands the business, I can see it losing its appeal if it becomes a mainstay.

I'm going to like Reigns regardless because "HE'S STILL COOL TO ME DAMMIT!", but I can totally understand the opposition being afraid of 2 muscular men above 6 feet overcoming the odds for 10 more years :reigns /\ :cena3*


----------



## midnightmischief

just saw this random gif on tumblr and felt it goes perfectly with the one pipstar made lol


----------



## Odo

Empress said:


> Seth/Dean do seem better positioned for long term success at the present. Many complain that Reigns still has the Shield gear and music but Seth and Dean inherited the feud. That means more IMO. It has substance and is not a superficial takeaway from their time together. Dean/Seth are comparable to HHH/Shawn Michaels. They will always be able to play off each other. WWE cut Roman completely out of The Shield breakup and moved him into the main event scene. I would have preferred differently but it is what it is.
> 
> Reigns lost the last PPV and I see that outcome repeating itself at the next one. I'll be happy with the lost. I don't want him to be Cena incarnate either. I want him to be Roman Reigns, existing outside of the Shield. The potential is there but you have to trust the WWE not to excel what is already a healthy push.
> 
> In the coming months, I'd like to see Roman revamp the music again and ditch the Shield gear entirely, similar to how The Rock evolved from the Nation. I also want him to stop coming from the audience. I liked it at first but it has run its course. It's a Shield thing. God Bless Seth but he's wrestling in X Men gear to move away from that identity. I hope Roman does the same too. Maybe not X Men, but something different. :lmao


I love Seth's ring gear now, makes me think of like, stealth camo in MGS (not sure if you're familiar/a fan ofc). Little things like keeping the Shield's entrance/theme/gear are what turn some people off about him(Roman) - its like WWE dont trust him to step out alone so give him stuff thats already massively over, and yet insert him in an arguably higher (on face value) position on the card.

You don't really lose MitB ladder matches, theres one winner, but no one eats the loss, same with the F4W at Battleground, I'll be utterly astonished if he eats the pin there too. I'm fine with that btw, he shouldn't be eating the pin, you've got a big useless lump in Kane to do that.

He needs a genuine rival right now, don't think this HHH thing is whats needed just yet


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Roman definitely needs a guy to focus on, a true storyline to build from. Hopefully he and Randy will have a nice feud, albeit it being a short stop on Roman's road to Triple H.

I need Roman to actually have a story line and not seeming like a piece to another story. They kind of placed him with Cena and his storyline at the moment and that kind of sucks.

I just want his feud to actually feel personal. Having Roman all over the place and not really giving him his own story line will make it harder for a lot of fans to emotionally invest.


----------



## Ccoffey89

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yay Empress :cheer! I don't think reasonable Reigns fans want to see him win every match or stand tall every week, either. It takes away from the thrill of "WILL MY GUY WIN TODAY?!" if you know someone's getting Speared to close the show.
> 
> It worked for Goldberg and his gimmick, and being a naive kid had a lot to do with me just accepting it, but as an adult who understands the business, I can see it losing its appeal if it becomes a mainstay.
> 
> I'm going to like Reigns regardless because "HE'S STILL COOL TO ME DAMMIT!", but I can totally understand the opposition being afraid of 2 muscular men above 6 feet overcoming the odds for 10 more years :reigns /\ :cena3*


:clap :clap I agree 100% Plus I'm sure you ladies don't mind seeing him on his back once and while. :draper2 

But seriously if you have someone who constantly wins then it gets to the point where you start thinking every match is gonna be the same, and that's why I think people are already starting to hate on this guy since he's been declared the future face to take over Cena. Me on the other hand, I'm a fan of all the shield guys and Roman has massive potential. He's the big power house with a lot of presence, and he has a lot of charisma too.

People just need to be patient and let this play out for a couple of months before jumping to conclusions and claiming it's gonna be LOLREIGNSWINS every time. Hell He should win a good portion of his matches to show how hard it is to stop a big motherfucker like that, but not win every single match. Like you said we want to have that suspence of who's going to win. WWE does tend to make matches that are predictable, but I can see them trying to break that trend and really get people invested in matches. Not just is reigns gonna win or is he gonna screwed, they need to make his opponents look like they have a fighting chance on their own. 

All in All Roman needs to lose matches but while still being looked at as threat, while also winning some big profile matches ro show this dude is a top player for the next ten years.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Roman definitely needs a guy to focus on, a true storyline to build from. Hopefully he and Randy will have a nice feud, albeit it being a short stop on Roman's road to Triple H.
> 
> I need Roman to actually have a story line and not seeming like a piece to another story. They kind of placed him with Cena and his storyline at the moment and that kind of sucks.
> 
> I just want his feud to actually feel personal. Having Roman all over the place and not really giving him his own story line will make it harder for a lot of fans to emotionally invest.


He needs to focus on Randy for the next month to 2 month's then move on to HHH. Trading wins/losses to Orton and finally getting the big win on HHH.


----------



## Empress

I think it's good if Roman loses. It should not be a forgone conclusion that he wins at Wrestlemania 31 to Lesnar, assuming that is the match. Cena's domination and stale character is why I long stopped caring about him. Like The Reigns Train and Wynter have said, it's better to have the thrill and journey. I want to see Roman get there, but have some substance and pacing to it. The WWE seems to be moving him around with no real purpose. 

If Reigns stays healthy and baring any unforseen injury, he can lose. Sometimes, there's more to gain from losing. Stone Cold became legit losing to Bret Hart at Wrestlemania. Mick Foley lost to Taker in Hell in a Cell and that match is a classic. 

I do believe the WWE announcers need to pull back some on their commentary regarding him. I was watching this year's Royal Rumble and Michael Cole would not STFU about Reigns. If I didn't like Roman, I'd be annoyed that they are laying it on a bit thick.


----------



## LigerJ81

Honestly I wish Cole would shut up Period unk5


----------



## Odo

Empress said:


> I think it's good if Roman loses. It should not be a forgone conclusion that he wins at Wrestlemania 31 to Lesnar, assuming that is the match. Cena's domination and stale character is why I long stopped caring about him. Like The Reigns Train and Wynter have said, it's better to have the thrill and journey. I want to see Roman get there, but have some substance and pacing to it. The WWE seems to be moving him around with no real purpose.
> 
> If Reigns stays healthy and baring any unforseen injury, he can lose. Sometimes, there's more to gain from losing. Stone Cold became legit losing to Bret Hart at Wrestlemania. Mick Foley lost to Taker in Hell in a Cell and that match is a classic.
> 
> I do believe the WWE announcers need to pull back some on their commentary regarding him. I was watching this year's Royal Rumble and Michael Cole would not STFU about Reigns. If I didn't like Roman, I'd be annoyed that they are laying it on a bit thick.


Amen. Its lovely when people get it


----------



## Wynter

Roman and Randy can potentially have a very solid feud. I think Randy is very under appreciated on this board; dude is golden when he's not phoning it in or going through the motions. I love his in ring antics, the borderline psychotic persona he takes on sometimes and how he interacts with his opponents in the ring and the fans.

Roman and Randy have had several good house show matches, so I expect for them to deliver well enough on that front. I just hope WWE doesn't slack on their feud. John Cena is now feuding with Triple H and Steph and by extension, Kane and Randy. And that was supposed to be Roman's spot by the way booking was going.

I'd rather not have Roman and Cena buddying up. Hopefully Roman will keep the indifference and slight dislike for Cena and do his own thing. 

Randy vs Roman needs its own platform and focus. Like I said, it will be hard for a lot of fans to invest in Roman if they don't give him a firmer spot in a storyline.

The personal and emotional contrast between Dean vs Seth and Roman vs Randy/Triple H/Kane is vast. The audience may know the end game is Roman vs Triple H. But at the moment, they are just seeing Roman bouncing around different guys and have been given little reason to truly care if Roman wins or not.

But, I'm optimistic it will all fall into place 

EDIT: In my opinion, Roman looks fantastic in his losses. He plays vulnerability quite well; it's all in his mannerisms and facial expressions. The look he has when he knows defeat or a beat down is coming is great. But he is kept strong by having a "fight to the death" or "I'm taking one of you down with me" attitude. He will swing on his way down, that's for sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

midnightmischief said:


> time for some sunday silliness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a loving tribute to the brotherhood that is ambriegns...


I prefer the more painful sounding Rambrose.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> In my opinion, Roman looks fantastic in his losses. He plays vulnerability quite well; it's all in his mannerisms and facial expressions. The look he has when he knows defeat or a beat down is coming is great. But he is kept strong by having a "fight to the death" or "I'm taking one of you down with me" attitude. He will swing on his way down, that's for sure.


*Which is why I'm not afraid of him losing. Even when he gets pinned clean by Bray Wyatt, he still looks strong, so he doesn't need overprotective booking.*


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> I think it's good if Roman loses. It should not be a forgone conclusion that he wins at Wrestlemania 31 to Lesnar, assuming that is the match. Cena's domination and stale character is why I long stopped caring about him. Like The Reigns Train and Wynter have said, it's better to have the thrill and journey. I want to see Roman get there, but have some substance and pacing to it. The WWE seems to be moving him around with no real purpose.
> 
> If Reigns stays healthy and baring any unforseen injury, he can lose. Sometimes, there's more to gain from losing. Stone Cold became legit losing to Bret Hart at Wrestlemania. Mick Foley lost to Taker in Hell in a Cell and that match is a classic.
> 
> I do believe the WWE announcers need to pull back some on their commentary regarding him. I was watching this year's Royal Rumble and Michael Cole would not STFU about Reigns. If I didn't like Roman, I'd be annoyed that they are laying it on a bit thick.


Everything about this post (Y) 

And yes the announcers need to lay off a bit. If they keep up all the Reigns praise people will keep complaining. Even JBL is always praising Reigns, he's suppose to be the "heel commentator" so put him down some make people want to see Roman win. Not make everyone expect him to win.



The Reigns Train said:


> *Which is why I'm not afraid of him losing. Even when he gets pinned clean by Bray Wyatt, he still looks strong, so he doesn't need overprotective booking.*


So true. A dude with the presence that Roman Reigns has doesn't need protective booking. In certain cases maybe but for the most part his performances speaks for themselves. Dude is a beast.


----------



## LigerJ81

Reigns/Orton should be a back and forth with each guy winning a match off the other. If they could do this right, they could have Reigns go over Triple H at The Rumble.


----------



## Odo

The things Id do to have 2009 orton back - thought his work with Cena in their iron man match feud was awesome


----------



## Empress

LigerJ81 said:


> Reigns/Orton should be a back and forth with each guy winning a match off the other. If they could do this right, they could have Reigns go over Triple H at The Rumble.





Canelo said:


> The things Id do to have 2009 orton back - thought his work with Cena in their iron man match feud was awesome


I keep waiting for the Roman and Randy feud to start and it's treated like an afterthought. It's as if the WWE sees past Randy and is already focusing on HHH/Roman while Randy will just be a hiccup. Randy and Roman should want each other's blood. If Roman isn't mad at Seth, he needs to be mad at Randy. None of Roman's rivalries feel personal. 

The WWE has ruined Randy IMO. He peaked too quickly in his career. I miss the Viper who was feared. I don't care for him being Hunter's lackey. 

At this point, Seth vs. Randy makes more sense than Randy/Roman. Seth/Randy feels like it will be personal since Seth is now the golden boy. Seth/Hunter eventually as well when he turns face. Seth has GOAT feuds just waiting for him.  

And yes, Michael Cole does absolutely suck as an announcer. But they all do. I blame Vince for feeding them lines though. If Roman is throwing out bodies in the rumble, I don't need the announcers to repeat it every 10 seconds.


----------



## A-C-P

Just a note to the Reigns fan trying to name yourselves....

There is a certain superstar who has had names for his fan base :cena5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Vulnerable Roman is really great (Y) He doesn't need to win them all because like I said, he looks fantastic in defeat. And it will help the crowd connect with him emotionally.

Man if I can get psychotic/Viper Randy vs Roman, I would be a happy camper :lol I adore Randy when he's 100 percent in character and isn't phoning it in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Just a note to the Reigns fan trying to name yourselves....
> 
> There is a certain superstar who has had names for his fan base :cena5


*If The Reigns Train becomes a thing, I'll be expecting my cut from Vince :vince$*


----------



## Ccoffey89

Canelo said:


> *The things Id do to have 2009 orton back* - thought his work with Cena in their iron man match feud was awesome


What kind of things *would* you do? :butler 

:lmao sorry I couldn't resist :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins hasn't been pinned all year. Reigns has. Reigns has been on the roster for two years and his most notable accomplishment is the tag team title and a couple of records. Ambrose was one of the longest reigning US champions and his first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker. Seth holds the MITB briefcase and Roman is in some title match that only serves to continue Cena's title reign. Seems to me all 3 got something to brag about but people only seem to focus on the accomplishments of one :draper2


Because theres accomplishments and then theres the way a guys booked. Reigns is constantly on top lately. Ends every single Raw/SD on top after spearing someone. He's booked uber strong, constantly getting the better of everyone.


----------



## tailhook

The Reigns Train said:


> *Which is why I'm not afraid of him losing. Even when he gets pinned clean by Bray Wyatt, he still looks strong, so he doesn't need overprotective booking.*


Out of curiousity.. when was the last time Reigns even had a match 1v1 on a PPV?


----------



## The Bloodline

We are still awaiting his first 1 on 1 ppv match. Im glad to hear hi and bray had a great match and the crowd was wild for him. Few boos isn't a problem against Bray. Wish we could see these kind of match ups. I guess street fights work well for him, I can see that being the kind of match him and HHH eventually have. An all out no DQ brawl. 

























::::

My gif contributuion to the thread for tonight. thanks tumblr.


----------



## midnightmischief

Ravensflock, you can contribute any time  tried to rep but need to spread it round. :rep

very quiet on the site tonight.at least I cant see any random reigns threads that are in danger of merging tonight lol

here is my offering to the roman empire























































annnnnnndddddd im done :faint::faint::faint:

btw - watching smackdown at the moment. fell like roman was a lot more relaxed backstage in that interview and absolutely loved the way he kept twitching, it was like he just couldn't wait to get his hands on someone... I would have been worried if I was the interviewer lol - nah who am I kidding, if I was the interviewer I would have been fired for just standing there staring and drolling hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

right going to watch Jericho now - another one who is thoroughly entertaining....


----------



## Nicole Queen

Darkness is here said:


> Where's nicole today........I bet she would've LOVED the fact that reign is getting boed.


I would LOVE it when I see it on live TV since I don't visit house shows :draper2



SubZero3:16 said:


> She's probably tired of *getting her ass handed to her* in here and the Ambrose thread for how much time she spends trying to troll Reigns fans :lol
> 
> It's nice to have a peaceful discussion in this thread for once.


:aryalol


----------



## midnightmischief

hey Nicole, welcome back to the reigns thread. saw you lurking and was wondering if you would have anything to say 

just kidding, I like your posts - you often do have some good discussion points.


----------



## Nicole Queen

midnightmischief said:


> hey Nicole, welcome back to the reigns thread. saw you lurking and was wondering if you would have anything to say
> 
> just kidding, I like your posts - you often do have some good discussion points.


Hi  and thanks :angel

Just checking on what is going, nothing much to add now :angel:angel:angel


----------



## midnightmischief

yeah pretty quiet tonight. I'm just flicking through the threads while watching smackdown waiting for the main event.

edit: which has just started so I shall see you later.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life

*Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

*Is Roman Reigns ready to become the WWE Heavyweight Champion at WrestleMania 31 and possibly ushering the Roman era?

I think not. Probably WrestleMania 32 but I'm not sure about next WrestleMania.


Thoughts?*


----------



## Arca9

He's already getting the reactions, so far his push has been somewhat steady, he needs to stay out of the title picture for now though, I imagine he'll come close at Battleground but after that keep him away. Build to it, right now it is too soon but come January and the Royal Rumble, who knows how far he'll have come along. I'll wait until then to decide.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Pretty simple. If he can find his footing to be engaging on the microphone and can run 20+ minute matches without repeating himself too much orgetting excessively winded while remaining technically sound, and at the same time entertaining the masses, yes. If not, no.


----------



## PUNKY

Ravensflock88 said:


> We are still awaiting his first 1 on 1 ppv match. Im glad to hear hi and bray had a great match and the crowd was wild for him. Few boos isn't a problem against Bray. Wish we could see these kind of match ups. I guess street fights work well for him, I can see that being the kind of match him and HHH eventually have. An all out no DQ brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::::
> 
> My gif contributuion to the thread for tonight. thanks tumblr.


Damn it really is quiet on here today so here's my pointless gif contribution courtesy of tumblr. Where else.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Definitely not. He needs to improve his mic skills and needs to improve in the ring as well.

Reigns is over? It's mainly women who scream when he comes out. Ambrose is just as over anyway.


----------



## midnightmischief

See you all in the Reigns thread when this gets merged lol

Anyway, in answer to your question. It all depends on how he is allowed to grow. 
WM31 is not till April next year, that's 10 months away - anything can happen between now and then

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ghoshlad1989

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

id love to see rock return beat lesnar for the belt go full time (till mania at least) and put reigns over big time at wm 31. if rock has to lose again make it reigns and keep it in the family.


----------



## midnightmischief

All contributions are welcome 

Tumblr is a great place to trawl for pics. Hope the tumblrites don't mind hahaha

Btw guys, another reigns discussion has opened up in the general wwe area. Prepare for yet another merge. 
Mind you it has only just started and so far the comments have not been too bad. Hopefully it will be a minor takeover

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Pretty simple. If he can find his footing to be *engaging on the microphone and can run 20+ minute matches without repeating himself too much orgetting excessively winded while remaining technically sound,* and at the same time entertaining the masses, yes. If not, no.


reigns should not be cutting engaging promos and having technically sound matches. thats not his role and never will be his role and people expecting it are wasting their time.

i notice you have ryback in your signature and during his run (may 2012 till january 2013) how many engaging promos and 20 minute technically sound matches did he undertake? ditto goldberg in 1997-98..

reigns is meant to be a mean, moody, smash mouth guy of few words who destroys first and asks questions later. his job is not to go out there to entertain you with jokes for 20 minutes or have 20 minute chain wrestling classics.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

absolutely have you heard his reactions from the crowd the dude is very over and the fans want to see him in the main event and eventually win the title you strike while the iron is hot because if you dont you risk his steam and overness dying out because wwe didn't capitalize.

imagine if wwe wanted batista to work on his ring/mic work some more and didn't push the button on him leading into wrestlemania 21?


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Sure, why not, he's over, getting "this is awesome" chants for stare downs with Triple H.


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Roman Reigns is NEVER going to be a promo guy and unless he's in with an in ring general or a genuine mat technician that can guide him through 20 minutes matches will never be a great in ring performer but if he's booked a bit similar to how Goldberg was in WCW by which I mean shorter tv matches and short but intense promos he may be ready for WrestleMania 31, sometimes less is more and in his case I'd say that's the way to go.

Seth Rollins could work hour long matches and tear the house down most nights whilst Dean Ambrose could be given a microphone for 25 minutes and have everyone hanging on his every word the entire time but Roman Reigns can't do either and will get by on his star look and size. Problem with the type of character he has they have a short shelf life unless they improve or evolve which is why Ultimate Warrior and Goldberg were two year stars so if Roman Reigns is to be the next top babyface, successor to John Cena and face of the company then he needs to improve or evolve for it to be a long term thing.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

WWE would say yes, but I'd say no. I don't think he's terrible on the mic like everyone else says...he's just kind of the typical "strong, quiet type", so I'm not knocking him for playing that character the way it's supposed to be played. What I want is more moves.
Until I see more than 2 moves of doom, I don't want to see him in the main title picture. :shrug
I'd also like if he was a little more vulnerable, instead of this dude that can clear a ring filled with tough guys single handed. It just seems a little too, er...Cena-ish to me.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I'm a huge Reigns fan and love the idea of him being WWE champion/face of the company but damn, this man needs until WrestleMania at least one 1 vs 1 feud


----------



## Zarra

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

:HA
No,but it's probably what we gonna get.


----------



## midnightmischief

skarvika said:


> WWE would say yes, but I'd say no. I don't think he's terrible on the mic like everyone else says...he's just kind of the typical "strong, quiet type", so I'm not knocking him for playing that character the way it's supposed to be played. What I want is more moves.
> Until I see more than 2 moves of doom, I don't want to see him in the main title picture. :shrug
> I'd also like if he was a little more vulnerable, instead of this dude that can clear a ring filled with tough guys single handed. It just seems a little too, er...Cena-ish to me.


Wow. We have gone down from 5 moves of doom to 2moves of doom.

And people say the man can't evolve lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

glad none of you are bookers being a star has nothing to do with in ring ability and for the love of god you guys act like roman reigns is worst than eva marie the way you act

roman is so over and the fans go nuts anytime he does a spear or a superman punch the fans want him to succeed and were even chanting this is awesome on raw when he and triple h faced off

you strike while the iron is hot and it is damn hot right now


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

He's ready. He's over, he executes his moves well, he has charisma, he's intense, and he keeps improving. He's proved that he can be a promo guy in the past with the right material. No one is giving the guy a chance.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I would like him to win the title some day, but the man is still quite under developed as a singles start, I would have preferred to see him start with a mid card title to test the waters first. But as that isn't going to happen i'd say give him some time to develop instead, show us his strengths and weakness, show us some mic work, give him some non title feuds, and maybe by Wrestlemania have him win the title, but WWE have got some work to do first!


----------



## Murph

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

He's ready. Whatever they do, do NOT put the IC title on him first and stick him in a bunch of midcard feuds. That is NOT how to make a star in 2014. The IC title is so devalued now that it devalues anyone who holds it. Keep him main event from now on, and put him over Brock at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Can't remember if anyone had posted the Smackdown assgrab


----------



## Alex

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



#Mark said:


> He's ready. He's over, he executes his moves well, he has charisma, he's intense, and he keeps improving. He's proved that he can be a promo guy in the past with the right material. No one is giving the guy a chance.


He seems ready because he's being protected gloriously by those behind the scenes. Now, I'm not saying this is a bad thing, especially at this stage in his career and how WWE are seeing the most potential in him to be that BIG breakout star, but they really aren't giving him much room for error. Sometimes wrestlers need protection, accentuate their assets and cover their flaws, but being propelled into the number 1 spot in the company, which a WWE title win would do, is a tall order for someone who is yet to prove themselves. Yes he's improved, but I'm really not sure if he's improved enough to warrant the distinction as the metaphorical torch bearer of the company. I'm yet to see a eye-opening promo or singles match for that matter and for whatever people say about Cena he delivered on both of these accounts, time and time again.

I'm absolutely not writing Reigns off by any means, but they are genuine concerns of mine.


----------



## midnightmischief

Yep, nice little caress there roman . lol our boy has been missing that ass :yum

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Absolutely not. He is nowhere near ready.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I bet Seth's missed it as well. Business partner my ass :lol














































Seth letting everyone know who Roman belongs to. Ahhh I miss the Rolleigns.


----------



## sierrahotel

Nope


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Nah, if I was booking him, I'd hold off on him winning the WWE title until Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

*I think he'll be ready by then, him winning the title at 31 will push him over the top and make him one of the top stars in the company.*


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Hell no.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Chrome said:


> Nah, if I was booking him, I'd hold off on him winning the WWE title until Wrestlemania 32.


you would hurt him more that way you absolutely strike the iron while it is hot you don't wait for him to perfect his craft

roman is extremely over and have the fans popping for everything he does

this is batista 2005 push and you must push the go button when it comes to reigns


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

No, but Dave Batista was hardly ready in early July 2004. Six months later he was.

One thing Roman Reigns has going for him is that he is more over now than Batista was at the same point in the planned trajectory (planned for Reigns, _presumably_; Batista was a different matter). 

WWE surely risks his future should they not at least endeavor to capitalize on his popularity at this point in time. If they squander what they have built up with him already, he could easily deteriorate into an evanescent shell of what he currently is. Which does not suggest that they should simply plant him at the top of the card now. A balancing act must be struck. We shall see whether or not WWE is capable of mastering it.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

He's supposed to be a mid carder for life but his ''look'' saves him.
He cant cut a damn promo.
He's bad in the ring (i am not talking about the ''3 moves of doom''). The dude can not even get carried to a good match :fpalm


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Zero mic skills, close to zero improvement since his FCW days, can't physically wrestle a single match.

But the point is not if the guy is ready or not. It's if they're gonna push him or not. And they will. So case closed.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Let's go for another 10n years of me not watching the main event. Fuck John Cena Fuck Roman Reigns


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

i swear the way you guys talk about reigns in the ring you would think he was eva marie:lmao

he is just fine in the ring he doesn't botch he does his moves very well and he is very quick and athletic 

i don't want to hear he only has 5 moves crap austin had about 5 moves too and no one gave 2 shits


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



DesolationRow said:


> No, but Dave Batista was hardly ready in early July 2004. Six months later he was.


Rotfl 2005 Batista looked freakin' Kurt Angle compared to Roman Reigns...and he was like 35 yo.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



p862011 said:


> i swear the way you guys talk about reigns in the ring you would think he was eva marie:lmao
> 
> he is just fine in the ring he doesn't botch he does his moves very well and he is very quick and athletic
> 
> i don't want to hear he only has 5 moves crap austin had about 5 moves too and no one gave 2 shits


So that's our standards now? The guy isn't botching? Seriously? This is it? If a guy doesn't botch he deserves a main event push?

And don't ever iin your fucking life compare Roman Reigns to a fucking legend


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

He needs to have his first big 1v1 match at Summerslam to see if he is ready or not. Until now he has been very protected in his matches. Still, you can't say yet he is a bad wrestler, he still has to prove if he's good or bad.

As far as mic skills and mannerisms go, he has improved a lot during 2014 IMO. He's also over with the fans. So no problem there. As I said he only has to prove if they can trust him having a 20+ min match in WM, he's credible enough already. Some people are just hating without reason right now


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



p862011 said:


> i swear the way you guys talk about reigns in the ring you would think he was eva marie:lmao
> 
> he is just fine in the ring he doesn't botch he does his moves very well and he is very quick and athletic
> 
> i don't want to hear he only has 5 moves crap austin had about 5 moves too and no one gave 2 shits


I'd rather pour acid in my eyes than watch Steve Austin wrestling, but that's not the point.

You guys can only defend him now, when he is being booked exclusively in matches with multiple opponents (guess why they wiped the dust off F4W after 4 years? Yeah, Roman Reigns), when he's gonna be on a PPV single match that lasts more than 5 minutes this forum will be overwhelmed by laughing smilies.

And LOL @ RR being "athletic".


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



RM Dandy said:


> Rotfl 2005 Batista looked freakin' Kurt Angle compared to Roman Reigns...and he was like 35 yo.


Batista was the better all-around singles worker at that point than Reigns, and the opportunity granted to him in working with Triple H over and over again forced him to become better throughout the first half of 2005. 

Reigns remains raw but I don't see evidence to suggest that he's intrinsically hopeless. He needs what Rock and Triple H each respectively received in their feuds with Mick Foley, or what Batista had with Triple H or what Cena had with Edge, Triple H and Shawn Michaels, a program or programs which are in large part designed to elevate him in dual fashion: firstly as a "star," bringing about character development and import to his name, and secondly as a performer. 

I should also note that it's quite unlikely that he becomes the superstar that Batista was but it doesn't seem impossible, either. There is certainly a considerable waxing of his popularity at this time for many fans. To me personally he's being overshadowed by the tremendous Rollins/Ambrose feud but he's not drowning in the waters WWE is placing him to swim in, either.

I'm not personally especially drawn to Reigns right now or anything, but I understand why WWE is so high on him. They are going to have to pour substantive resources into him, though, if they wish to see him truly take off. As zany and as tone deaf as they are I am sure that Reigns's weaknesses are quite well-known behind the cameras.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

You guys are acting like Reigns is Mongo McMichael. The guy was apart of the Shield, the stable that had some of the best matches in the last several years. If Reigns was as bad as you guys are making him out to be than he'd have a significant impact on the Shield's match quality.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



RM Dandy said:


> Rotfl 2005 Batista looked freakin' Kurt Angle compared to Roman Reigns...and he was like 35 yo.


you know why because batista got to work a singles program with hbk and hhh he got to improve by being with better opposition

but roman is'nt even given a chance with you guys wwe is gonna have him work with orton and triple h before a rumored brock lesnar match

wwe is doing everything right with roman his push has been a slow build and are putting him with veterans who can help him get to where he needs to be

but you wont even give him a fucking chance


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



p862011 said:


> i swear the way you guys talk about reigns in the ring you would think he was eva marie:lmao
> 
> he is just fine in the ring he doesn't botch he does his moves very well and he is very quick and athletic
> 
> *i don't want to hear he only has 5 moves crap austin had about 5 moves too and no one gave 2 shits*


I'll echo the "Don't compare Reigns to fucking gods"

Austin had more than five moves, but even with limited moveset (post-surgery) he had top notch psychology, could make anything entertaining, plus he could chain matches together. Plus he already had plenty of experience as technical wrestler.

Which is not something I can say for Reigns right now. If they actually put him in singles matches constantly he may be good for WM31.

Also, your statement that he is hot right now - if he's truly so over with the crowds it won't matter if he wins the title at WM as long as they show him regularly :shrug



#Mark said:


> You guys are acting like Reigns is Mongo McMichael. The guy was apart of the Shield, the stable that had some of the best matches in the last several years. *If Reigns was as bad as you guys are making him out to be than he'd have a significant impact on the Shield's match quality.*


I'd disagree with this too, but I'll keep my "Reigns hate" in check :genius


----------



## BORT

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Nah. IMO the guy needs at least another 2 years.


----------



## Tweener ken

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



p862011 said:


> absolutely have you heard his reactions from the crowd the dude is very over and the fans want to see him in the main event and eventually win the title you strike while the iron is hot because if you dont you risk his steam and overness dying out because wwe didn't capitalize.
> 
> imagine if wwe wanted batista to work on his ring/mic work some more and didn't push the button on him leading into wrestlemania 21?


This is the right answer to the thread.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Given the double digit reign bullshit in the WWE currently, they need to start a guy now and start him young. I say give him his first run with belt at Battleground and take it from there.

He's not ready. But that's completely irrelevant to why I'm saying this. WWE tried the same with some other guys, but for some reason I have a feeling that Reigns is the guy they can give multiple reigns to over a period of a few years.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



DesolationRow said:


> Batista was the better all-around singles worker at that point than Reigns, and the opportunity granted to him in working with Triple H over and over again forced him to become better throughout the first half of 2005.
> 
> Reigns remains raw but I don't see evidence to suggest that he's intrinsically hopeless. He needs what Rock and Triple H each respectively received in their feuds with Mick Foley, or what Batista had with Triple H or what Cena had with Edge, Triple H and Shawn Michaels, a program or programs which are in large part designed to elevate him in dual fashion: firstly as a "star," bringing about character development and import to his name, and secondly as a performer.
> 
> I should also note that it's quite unlikely that he becomes the superstar that Batista was but it doesn't seem impossible, either. There is certainly a considerable waxing of his popularity at this time for many fans. To me personally he's being overshadowed by the tremendous Rollins/Ambrose feud but he's not drowning in the waters WWE is placing him to swim in, either.
> 
> I'm not personally especially drawn to Reigns right now or anything, but I understand why WWE is so high on him. They are going to have to pour substantive resources into him, though, if they wish to see him truly take off. As zany and as tone deaf as they are I am sure that Reigns's weaknesses are quite well-known behind the cameras.


Reigns doesn't need a good opponent, Reigns needs a goddamn blood bag and a syringe. The guy PHYSICALLY CAN'T wrestle a 1 on 1 match without looking like my grandpa.

I don't even care about the mic skills. But the guy spends 80% of the time outside the ring or on the mat, then wakes up hits a few spots and takes the pin.

And people compare him TO CENA? If the next 10 years are gonna be a Reignsfest, give me a time machine so I can bring back Cena to 25 yo. There's absolutely no comparison, I get people are fed up with Cena but it's like comparing a Lambo with a Toyota.


----------



## midnightmischief

Thats the real reason seth hasn't been gunning for roman post breakup, doesn't want to hurt his boo :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



#Mark said:


> You guys are acting like Reigns is Mongo McMichael. The guy was apart of the Shield, the stable that had some of the best matches in the last several years. If Reigns was as bad as you guys are making him out to be than he'd have a significant impact on the Shield's match quality.


Yeah, Reigns has some ways to go as a singles worker, I don't think anyone can deny that but I'm not seeing a reason to believe that he is destined to be a chronically poor main event worker upon elevation.

Rock from 1998 to 2000; Triple H from 1999 to 2000; Kurt Angle from 1999 to 2001; Batista from 2004 to 2007; John Cena from 2005 to 2007... There is a long list of primary main event performers who quite indisputably became better than they were before their feet touched the carpeting on the top floor. Not everyone is a Benoit or Guerrero or Bryan; indeed, those are the exceptions, if anything, to the rule.

None of this is to suggest that Reigns, having been elevated, will be an approximation of Rock or Batista or Cena or whoever. Just that the same fundamental principle applies.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I wouldn't be surprised if he won the belt in the next few months considering how he is being booked.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Reaper said:


> Given the double digit reign bullshit in the WWE currently, they need to start a guy now and start him young. I say give him his first run with belt at Battleground and take it from there.
> 
> He's not ready. But that's completely irrelevant to why I'm saying this. WWE tried the same with some other guys, but for some reason I have a feeling that Reigns is the guy they can give multiple reigns to over a period of a few years.


Now, no offense, but that absolutely _would_ be a mistake. Potentially a mistake that could either derail Reigns completely or set him back for years the way WWE rushing the World Championship on to Randy Orton in 2004 (wedded to an ill-conceived face turn) set Orton back.

Reigns is definitely not ready yet. Wrestlemania 31 should be considered the earlier date on which he should be given entry into the top tier, and between now and then should be his storyline of ascendancy, which ought to be well-considered and sagaciously conducted, though I will not be holding my breath for either of these attributes to be attached to it. 



RM Dandy said:


> Reigns doesn't need a good opponent, Reigns needs a goddamn blood bag and a syringe. The guy PHYSICALLY CAN'T wrestle a 1 on 1 match without looking like my grandpa.
> 
> I don't even care about the mic skills. But the guy spends 80% of the time outside the ring or on the mat, then wakes up hits a few spots and takes the pin.
> 
> And people compare him TO CENA? If the next 10 years are gonna be a Reignsfest, give me a time machine so I can bring back Cena to 25 yo. There's absolutely no comparison, I get people are fed up with Cena but it's like comparing a Lambo with a Toyota.


:lol Fair enough.


----------



## LigerJ81

Woke up to the Daily Shit Storm in the general section, I guess it gonna merge soon.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

now i am not reigns biggest supporter i personally like seth rollins and ambrose more but i see money in the guy and thats what wwe is all about making money if having great matches and good promos meant anything christian would of had a better career than he had 

he just has that IT factor and he is extremely over the fans pop huge for every move he does from the spear to superman punch to even his primal scream he gets huge reactions

he is very hot right now and you best believe they will strike the iron

for god sakes on RAW they chanted this is awesome at a reigns/hhh staredown


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> Thats the real reason seth hasn't been gunning for roman post breakup, doesn't want to hurt his boo :lmao
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly and Seth's mad at Dean for having him all to his self now :lol

And Roman is going after Trips and Randy cause he believes that they have brainwashed or coerced Seth to turn against them. He can't accept that Seth would turn on them (well him mostly) on his own free will. :lol Now does everyone understand why Roman is focused on Randy and Trips?

Here's poor Dean trying to reachout to Roman but here comes Seth to insert himself in between them :lol










Notice we didn't get any ambreigns until Seth got out of the picture :cool2



















That handholding *sigh*


----------



## BORT

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



p862011 said:


> now i am not reigns biggest supporter i personally like seth rollins and ambrose more but i see money in the guy and thats what wwe is all about making money if having great matches and good promos meant anything christian would of had a better career than he had
> 
> he just has that IT factor and he is extremely over the fans pop huge for every move he does from the spear to superman punch to even his primal scream he gets huge reactions
> 
> he is very hot right now and you best believe they will strike the iron
> 
> *for god sakes on RAW they chanted this is awesome at a reigns/hhh staredown*


To be fair they seem to be chanting that at _everything_ nowadays. They'd probably chant it if Reigns put Orton in a headlock.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



177 said:


> To be fair they seem to be chanting that at _everything_ nowadays. They'd probably chant it if Reigns put Orton in a headlock.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Reverse of movesets (Y)

:rep :rep :rep


----------



## midnightmischief

:lmao the story writes itself. 

That reigns hate thread is gathering steam. Get ready for the merge. 
Incoming shit storm. Let the bombs drop. 
See you all in the aftermath to rebuild our peaceful oasis lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Well his got about 8 months to pick up his act for Mania 31, at this stage he is not ready IMO.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Cobalt said:


> Well his got about 8 months to pick up his act for Mania 31, at this stage he is not ready IMO.


i will agree with that but he is gonna have ppv single matches with hhh and randy which should help him a ton


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



RM Dandy said:


> Reigns doesn't need a good opponent, Reigns needs a goddamn blood bag and a syringe. The guy PHYSICALLY CAN'T wrestle a 1 on 1 match without looking like my grandpa.
> 
> I don't even care about the mic skills. But the guy spends 80% of the time outside the ring or on the mat, then wakes up hits a few spots and takes the pin.
> 
> And people compare him TO CENA? If the next 10 years are gonna be a Reignsfest, give me a time machine so I can bring back Cena to 25 yo. There's absolutely no comparison, I get people are fed up with Cena but it's like comparing a Lambo with a Toyota.


Well said. People say that Cena is a bad wrestler, and then they want Reigns to be "the next Cena" :duck


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



p862011 said:


> i will agree with that but he is gonna have ppv single matches with hhh and randy which should help him a ton


Can only hope, now that the Shield has split we should see a significant improvement in his in ring work from now until WM31.


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> :lmao the story writes itself.
> 
> That reigns hate thread is gathering steam. Get ready for the merge.
> Incoming shit storm. Let the bombs drop.
> See you all in the aftermath to rebuild our peaceful oasis lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why do I feel like if I should be looking up for airstrikes? :lol

Reigns is the most over guy in this forum. Everyday threads pop up about him good or bad :lol And his detractors want to say that he has no drawing power and isn't charismatic :lol They can't even stop talking about him :lmao

anyhoo, maybe I should go to the beach :hmm:


----------



## midnightmischief

You can learn a lot in 8 - 10 months. Give the guy a break and watch him grow. Im sure if the time comes and the bosses feel he is not ready, they would pull the plug. 
Besides, nothing has been confirmed. This is all just speculation based on rumours and dirtsheets

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

makes me laugh how people say Reigns sucks at promos and how he will never be a great promo guy...


Please tell me how great of a promo guy The Rock was in 1996? don't worry I'll wait. 

You need to give things time to evolve & develop, there may be some great promos within the guy that are just waiting to be honed & developed.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



midnightmischief said:


> You can learn a lot in 8 - 10 months. Give the guy a break and watch him grow. *Im sure if the time comes and the bosses feel he is not ready, they would pull the plug.*
> Besides, nothing has been confirmed. This is all just speculation based on rumours and dirtsheets
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I doubt that given how obsessed the WWE is when it comes to a guy with "the look". Quite frankly I think the OPPOSITE will happen and he will be shoved down our throats until we start cheering or just get tired of complaining.



Arcturus said:


> *makes me laugh how people say Reigns sucks at promos and how he will never be a great promo guy...*
> 
> 
> Please tell me how great of a promo guy The Rock was in 1996? don't worry I'll await.
> 
> You need to give things time to evolve & develop, there may be some great promos within the guy that are just waiting to be honed & developed.


Well as of right now he DOES suck, but I rarely ever hear anyone say that he will NEVER be a good promo guy.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



p862011 said:


> i swear the way you guys talk about reigns in the ring you would think he was eva marie:lmao
> 
> he is just fine in the ring he doesn't botch he does his moves very well and he is very quick and athletic
> 
> *i don't want to hear he only has 5 moves crap austin had about 5 moves too and no one gave 2 shits*


You compare Reigns the pretty boi to Austin the second best mic worker of all time? :lmao
Sure Austin might've had 5 moves but he had his promos/segments.

You just killed your argument with comparing Reigns to Austin :lmao


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Jarsy1 said:


> You compare Austin to Reigns?
> Sure Austin might've had 5 moves but he had his promos/segments.
> 
> You just killed your argument with comparing Reigns to Austin :lmao


...For a supposed Steve Austin fanatic it's rather surprising that you are seemingly agreeing with his hilariously laughable statement that Stone Cold was just another "5 moves of doom" guy, unless you are about 20 years old and 1987 to 1997 Steve Austin was a complete blur to you?


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Jarsy1 said:


> You compare Reigns the pretty boi to Austin the second best mic worker of all time? :lmao
> Sure Austin might've had 5 moves but he had his promos/segments.
> 
> You just killed your argument with comparing Reigns to Austin :lmao


did i compare them as super stars and as total package?no i just laughed at this whole 5 moves of doom crap you and many others spew

are you really this densefpalm


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



VRsick said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he won the belt in the next few months considering how he is being booked.


Well with WWE it wouldn't surprise me although I definitely think in my opinion Wrestlemania 31 is still too soon for him to win the belt yet alone within the next few months.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seeing all those gifts again...*sigh* the memories...
Thinking back to the shipping talk from earlier... Really...those guys brought it upon themselves. :lol


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

No he's not ready but WWE doesn't care and will still give him the belt regardless because they can. As far as I know he hasn't had one singles match since the Shield split up and has constantly been put in multi-man matches just to hide his weasknesses and you want this guy to be the top guy? He has yet to do anything substantial on the mic but that's easy enough to improve just look at Bryan. 

I get why WWE want him to be the top star but I honestly just don't want him to as I won't find him entertaining if he is just going to be doing 5 minute squash matches throughout this next couple of years where he gets title after title.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calamity Glitch said:


> Seeing all those gifts again...*sigh* the memories...
> Thinking back to the shipping talk from earlier... Really...those guys brought it upon themselves. :lol


Yeah they really did. Thanks for all the material guys :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

My favorite ever will always be that moment when Dean kisses Roman on the head and someone freeze framed that look that Seth gave. :lmao 

It's too bad that our society still taboos same sex relationships because with the way those three acted one might think (at least in kayfabe) that they had more than a brotherhood going on. But of course the typical target audience wouldn't want that. I'm even conditioned to go "what in the actual fuck" if that were to have happened, but in the end I wouldn't be against it. Those three had such adorable moments in the shield.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Ppl kill me with this 5 moves of doom crap like its not the WWEs style and it hasnt affected every single main eventer in the last 20 years. You point out that SCSA, Rock, HHH all did it "you cant compare Reigns to my personal Lord and Savior" you point out Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose currently do it "they're great at promos" "Ambrose is a master ring psychologist". 

If you're gonna knock his ring work be specific. What can't he do? What does he do bad?

All haters ever say is he gets blown up and 5,3,1 move(s) of doom


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

You try to hard to convince the people that Reigns is good.. He is far from that..

When people say that he is garbage in the ring,they don't expect from him to be Bryan or Cesaro or Rollins.. They expect him at least to have a match without blowing up 5 mins in the match.. He is a great hot tag wrestler.. Give him 2 minutes he will do all the signature moves,he will excite the crowd. 

All the Shield matches he was sitting in the apron 90% of the match.. The guy couldn't have a good match with Bryan and Punk.. He is wrestling since 2010 he is not new to wrestling... And don't tell me about the WWE that they have limited his moveset because MOVES don't make you a good wrestler...

He might improve to cutting promos but there is no way to have a good match with HHH or Lesnar in the state he is right now...


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Why not give him a nice steady push through WM 32 where he can finally win the big one. WM 31 should be his time to shine from B+ player(cause in terms of booking I believe we can agree on that) to A player in a rematch against HHH where he gets his win, after a dirty finish where HHH recieved his win at SummerSlam. But going forward, I cannot wait til these guys who are catapulting to the top, actually are permanently there. Nice angles between the likes of Reigns,Ambrose,Rollins,Cesaro,Wyatt,Zayn,Ziggler,Rusev,Konnor,Slate Randall,Kalisto,Kevin Steen,Harper,BNB. Just a lot of things to look for going forward as this product just continuously gets better.

Edit: Did I really just forget Ryback....LOL.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



El Capitano said:


> No he's not ready but WWE doesn't care and will still give him the belt regardless because they can. As far as I know he hasn't had one singles match since the Shield split up and has constantly been put in multi-man matches just to hide his weasknesses and you want this guy to be the top guy? He has yet to do anything substantial on the mic but that's easy enough to improve just look at Bryan.
> 
> I get why WWE want him to be the top star but I honestly just don't want him to as I won't find him entertaining if he is just going to be doing 5 minute squash matches throughout this next couple of years where he gets title after title.


Hes wrestled Barrett and Kane on SmackDown. Is this why ppl think he can't wrestle a singles match? Because nobody watches SmackDown?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calamity Glitch said:


> My favorite ever will always be that moment when Dean kisses Roman on the head and someone freeze framed that look that Seth gave. :lmao
> 
> It's too bad that our society still taboos same sex relationships because with the way those three acted one might think (at least in kayfabe) that they had more than a brotherhood going on. But of course the typical target audience wouldn't want that. I'm even conditioned to go "what in the actual fuck" if that were to have happened, but in the end I wouldn't be against it. Those three had such adorable moments in the shield.


Ah yes this one










Notice the pained expression on Dean's face when Seth pulls him back. No need for all of that Seth!











Yeah society is pretty much still homophobic so we gotta take what we can get


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Hes wrestled Barrett and Kane on SmackDown. Is this why ppl think he can't wrestle a singles match? *Because nobody watches SmackDown*?


:lmao

No. Because aside from his match with Barrett, the others have not been very good and he obviously looks uncomfortable working longer matches (on live TV at least, don't know about the house shows). It seems that the only thing he's doing easily is getting to his signatures; he needs to be able to call a match and keep a proper pace :shrug

Plus he still has too little singles matches compared to say Rollins and Ambrose, while he definitely needs to get comfortable in this role so they should give him more freedom.

I've said it before - they seeming want to have his singles matches be a big deal in the future + he still needs improvements so they keep him in F4 or MITB but that just hurts him more. And from the house shows, he seems to be working only No DQ matches as far as I know, who are used to cover up weaknesses and just have the opponents brawl.


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I'd be more than happy with if they did. I'm sure they could build some storylines before mania 31 have him feud with HHH and what not. And do other shit to build up to mania 31. I'd like to see reigns vs lesnar mania 31 that's just my opinion.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Hes wrestled Barrett and Kane on SmackDown. Is this why ppl think he can't wrestle a singles match? Because nobody watches SmackDown?


I haven't watched the last couple of smackdowns so probably why I missed them, hence saying as far as I know. Either way, his main problem is that there is no flow to his matches and to his moves. Yeah his moves look cool as shit but there is no proper build up for me and it just seems all mashed together and then once he's done them it's just rinse and repeat.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



JamesK said:


> You try to hard to convince the people that Reigns is good.. He is far from that..
> 
> When people say that he is garbage in the ring,they don't expect from him to be Bryan or Cesaro or Rollins.. They expect him at least to have a match without blowing up 5 mins in the match.. He is a great hot tag wrestler.. Give him 2 minutes he will do all the signature moves,he will excite the crowd.
> 
> All the Shield matches he was sitting in the apron 90% of the match.. The guy couldn't have a good match with Bryan and Punk.. He is wrestling since 2010 he is not new to wrestling... And don't tell me about the WWE that they have limited his moveset because MOVES don't make you a good wrestler...
> 
> He might improve to cutting promos but there is no way to have a good match with HHH or Lesnar in the state he is right now...


Your post cant be in response to me can it? because all you said was that he gets blown up and I specifically asked for more than that. Is that the only analysis you can give? Is that the only thing necessary to make a wrestler bad? You say he cant have good match with Punk and Bryan? Is it a fact that those matches were bad? And wasn't/isn't Punk getting criticized for putting on half assed sloppy matches before he left?

Anyway those matches were ages ago, what about the 1 on 1 with BNB on SmackDown?


----------



## FERGUSON.

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

No Bryan should win the title at mania


----------



## CALΔMITY

Omg yes :lmao

That moment is so hilarious in many ways.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

*Didn't bother reading the thread. Judging by JeriGOATs posts on this page, it's just the same old shit. Roman isn't bad in the ring, you're all insecure because he's getting pushed more than your favorites, and he's going to be champion whether you like it or not.
*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Also why are ppl disregarding his non Shield tag work. The last 2 Raws hes played face in peril in both and got the hot tag in neither.

Probably because extended time selling and good babyface ring psychology don't fit the Reigns hate agenda


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Your post cant be in response to me can it? because all you said was that he gets blown up and I specifically asked for more than that. Is that the only analysis you can give? Is that the only thing necessary to make a wrestler bad? You say he cant have good match with Punk and Bryan? Is it a fact that those matches were bad? And wasn't/isn't Punk getting criticized for putting on half assed sloppy matches before he left?
> 
> Anyway those matches were ages ago, what about the 1 on 1 with BNB on SmackDown?


No it wasn't a response to your post... 

When it comes to wrestling is first of all to be ready.. I can't accept a wrestler to being blown up in 5 minutes.. It's riduculous.. The matches with Bryan and Punk were average at best btw. Also i don't know where you got the idea that Punk was not putting sloppy matches.

His matches with Kane and Barrett were bad.. Let's see.. The Kane match was a 5 minute match where Kane was dominating all the match until Reigns hit his running the ropes punch and a couple headbutts and then boom here comes Orton... The match was sloppy as fuck but i know that you will blame for that.





The Barrett match now.. Same pattern with the Kane match.This was a 6 minute match.. He started with a clothesline and a 10 punch from the middle rope and then Barrett dominated the rest of the match until Reigns hit a Samoan drop,the apron dropkick and a superman punch and then 3mb interfered... This match wasn't too sloppy but clearly you could see that Reigns was blown up 3 minutes in the match(You see him trying to catch his breath and spitting in the 2:48 of the video),his selling also was average at best...


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I voted no, however, I think it depends on how much more he improves between now and then. We've all heard that TPTB in the office are excited about Reigns and believe in him. I think that's a testament to his work ethic and how much he's trying to improve with each big event. So in reality my answer is maybe, but that wasn't an option. I wish they would give him a little more time to develop and not put all the pressure on him to go to the top so quickly. I'll continue to support him either way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



southrnbygrace said:


> I voted no, however, I think it depends on how much more he improves between now and then. We've all heard that TPTB in the office are excited about Reigns and believe in him. I think that's a testament to his work ethic and how much he's trying to improve with each big event. So in reality my answer is maybe, but that wasn't an option. I wish they would give him a little more time to develop and not put all the pressure on him to go to the top so quickly. I'll continue to support him either way.


*Reigns has 9 months to improve. Consider this his first trimester. People forget Wrestlemania is in April, but that's none of my business.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

No.

I think he needs a big, defining non-title win for his first solo WM.

Maybe he could end HHH's career.

Winning the WWE Title in his first solo WM would be too much.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Nope


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

You know you're not ready when the only move you know is the Spear.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

What is "ready", any way? The guy is getting big reactions from the crowd, so I guess he's ready.

Is he limited in the ring? Yup. Is he limited on the mic? Yup. Yet, in spite of that, the crowd loves him. Sometimes the best thing to do is, instead of waiting for someone to be "ready", is to crown the man and see what happens.

Take Ryback in 2012 (I think it was '12). Dude was getting massive, massive reactions from the crowd. He was "ready" it seemed, similar to how Reigns is now - big reactions, limited in ring and on mic - but they failed to pull the trigger with Ryback and now he's way down in the pecking order. Maybe if they gave him the title instead of Rock than Ryback would be a big time player right now. We'll never know what would've been, but we know what is - they failed to capitalize while he was hot, and he never made it like he looked primed to be.

I say if Reigns is still getting the crowd reactions he is now around the RR, give him the win and let him go to WM31 to challenge for the title.


----------



## QueenJLee

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Helllllllllll noooooooooooooo


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

All the people now care that anyone who gets big reactions from the crowd deserve to be at the top...

I remember a certain wrestler who was over but he was a vanilla midget or he was not good at promos or he was a troll that shouldn't be at the top and most of you didn't give a fuck about the crowd...


----------



## QueenJLee

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I don't know why people even discuss such a FLOP like Roman Reigns.

He should be training at NXT, not being considered for WM.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

We need to get out of the mindset that yo be successful you need to be champion. The world title situation is a polluted at this point with 4 time plus champions with unremarkable title reigns and guys who've just so casually won titles we've practically scrubbed them from the record books (Ziggler, swagger).


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



JamesK said:


> No it wasn't a response to your post...
> 
> When it comes to wrestling is first of all to be ready.. I can't accept a wrestler to being blown up in 5 minutes.. It's riduculous.. The matches with Bryan and Punk were average at best btw. Also i don't know where you got the idea that Punk was not putting sloppy matches.
> 
> His matches with Kane and Barrett were bad.. Let's see.. The Kane match was a 5 minute match where Kane was dominating all the match until Reigns hit his running the ropes punch and a couple headbutts and then boom here comes Orton... The match was sloppy as fuck but i know that you will blame for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Barrett match now.. Same pattern with the Kane match.This was a 6 minute match.. He started with a clothesline and a 10 punch from the middle rope and then Barrett dominated the rest of the match until Reigns hit a Samoan drop,the apron dropkick and a superman punch and then 3mb interfered... This match wasn't too sloppy but clearly you could see that Reigns was blown up 3 minutes in the match(You see him trying to catch his breath and spitting in the 2:48 of the video),his selling also was average at best...


Holy hell man, its still real to you isnt it? He wasn't fighting back because he was too tired he was playing a role called "face in peril" surely you can't be a Bryan fan without knowing that?

You know face psychology where you get beat up the whole match so you can make a triumphant comeback? And if you're implying that he had to play that role because a lack of stamina then why didn't a pro like Barrett use more/longer rest holds?


----------



## WWE

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Didn't bother reading the thread. Judging by JeriGOATs posts on this page, it's just the same old shit. Roman isn't bad in the ring, you're all insecure because he's getting pushed more than your favorites, and he's going to be champion whether you like it or not.
> *


Wow, you're really starting to get irritating with this Reigns shit.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Holy hell man, its still real to you isnt it? He wasn't fighting back because he was too tired he was playing a role called "face in peril" surely you can't be a Bryan fan without knowing that?
> 
> You know face psychology where you get beat up the whole match so you can make a triumphant comeback? And if you're implying that he had to play that role because a lack of stamina then why didn't a pro like Barrett use more/longer rest holds?


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Where did i say that he wasn't fighting back because of of his stamina? Are you sure you can read? 

Dude not only you try really hard to "destroy" my claims by not bringing one valid point why the matches were good,but you are making up shit i didn't even say..

Also this is the first time that someone is selling a move by spitting and can't catch a breath.. Sureeee he was alright he could wrestle a 30 minute match without sweat.. :lmao


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Reigns has 9 months to improve. Consider this his first trimester. People forget Wrestlemania is in April, but that's none of my business.*


No, I get it. And I think he'll do just fine. I just feel like they may be putting undue pressure on him to go to the top before he's mentally ready to be there. Physically, I have no doubt he will do great. I just don't want them to push him too far too quickly. I'm a mama bear what can I say? I worry about how hard these guys have to work day in and day out. I'd like to see Roman around for many years to come so I don't want them to wear him out by making it so there's nowhere for him to go but down after Wrestlemania.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



JamesK said:


> All the people now care that anyone who gets big reactions from the crowd deserve to be at the top...
> 
> I remember a certain wrestler who was over but he was a vanilla midget or he was not good at promos or he was a troll that shouldn't be at the top and most of you didn't give a fuck about the crowd...


Exactly if getting good reactions was good enough reason to get a title shot at WM then there is a whole list of wrestlers that should get it before Reigns.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



southrnbygrace said:


> No, I get it. And I think he'll do just fine. I just feel like they may be putting undue pressure on him to go to the top before he's mentally ready to be there. Physically, I have no doubt he will do great. I just don't want them to push him too far too quickly. I'm a mama bear what can I say? I worry about how hard these guys have to work day in and day out. I'd like to see Roman around for many years to come so I don't want them to wear him out by making it so there's nowhere for him to go but down after Wrestlemania.


*I agree. I hope they learned from Bryan's reign that feeding all your top heels in one go isn't a good idea. It'll leave Reigns stuck fighting the likes of Big Show and Kane, and no one wants to see that.*


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

It just doesn't seem like the WWE's style to put a guy in the limelight who isn't ready, but I think they're doing it with Reigns. Am I convinced he's ready, nope, but I'm not the important one. The biggest weakness I've seen from Reigns that has to be fixed is his ability to brawl. His punches with Russev in he Battle Royal to determine the MITB spot were awful. It's like both of them had been wrestling for a year. His punches with Orton a couple weeks ago as they were battling up the ramp to the back were equAlly awful but even more noteworthy b/c if you make Orton look bad we've got a problem. Anything can happen until WM31 but I don't know what to expect from a guy that doesn't even have one standout singles match in his NXT or main roster career. I like to watch great wrestling and Reigns isn't a great wrestler, so if he wins I hope the story is strong enough to where I'm just lost in the moment rooting the man on.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



JamesK said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Where did i say that he wasn't fighting back because of of his stamina? Are you sure you can read?
> 
> Dude not only you try really hard to "destroy" my claims by not bringing one valid point why the matches were good,but you are making up shit i didn't even say..
> 
> Also this is the first time that someone is selling a move by spitting and can't catch a breath.. Sureeee he was alright he could wrestle a 30 minute match without sweat.. :lmao


Okay lets try this again. A match that Barrett was in control of was not good because Roman was tired? Is that your point? If so, how did him being blown up affect the match in any way given thats the pace Barrett always works at?

Reasons why i think the match was good:
-good execution, no botches, good timing
-good psychology, Roman looked vulnerable, Barrett looked strong, false rallys to get the crowd ready to pop
-good, accurate selling, no no-sells, no oversells

Also when was the last time anybody worked a 30 minute singles match Punk/Cena?


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I don't like Reigns but I do have to be fair: by WrestleMania 31, he would have been in the company a lot longer than Sheamus and Del Rio were when they won the WWE Championship. He's also more over and he'd have the benefit of a prolonged build. He isn't the worker those two are but he can build a niche. So yeah, by 31, he'll be fine.


----------



## The Bloodline

how did I never notice Seth pulling him back from his man hahaha. Those 3 really made it easy for shippers. I've never seen a group so touchy and affectionate. They've even done forehead kisses and hand holding. Bunch of hugs. On Smackdown Reigns massaged Dean shoulder a bit. These guys are intentionally feeding shippers for fun, I'm sure haha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Parker said:


> Wow, you're really starting to get irritating with this Reigns shit.


*Then block me genius :jericho2*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh yeah, Seth has even seen first hand what some tumblr shippers can be like. No doubt those boys knew what they were doin. They can act stupid, but we know...


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I just don't get why WWE keep pushing Reigns.

What exactly is so interesting about him?

Does he have an interesting character? No. Does he have mic skills? No. Is he good in the ring? No. So why?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I've seen plenty of champions in the past who either couldn't cut a promo or weren't good in the ring. Reigns is nowhere near the worst in either department. He's over and has a ton of momentum right now. He's ready.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh yeah, Seth has even seen first hand what some tumblr shippers can be like. No doubt those boys knew what they were doin. They can act stupid, but we know...


I just love the fact that they didn't stop once they knew that they were being shipped. Them boys are secure in their masculinity and it's A-Okay with me :agree:


----------



## southrnbygrace

I went back and read the last 15 or 20 pages of the thread and what jumped out at me is this...

I am beyond sad that I now live in a world where mic skills are seemingly more important than in ring ability. Damn Vince for making this business all about 'entertainment' and taking the good 'wrestling' out of it. I couldn't give a rats ass if a guy can run his mouth. I'd rather see him do his talking in the ring. Roman, while still young in the business and improving all the time, does that week in and week out. Which is why I will *always* be a fan.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well the truth is WWE is an entertainment business and not a wrestling one. WWE sells wrestling as entertainment. The problem is that some people think that entertainment is strictly on the ability to cut a promo while entertainment extends beyond that and into the ring. Whenever I talk to a normal 'casual' fan about last night's Raw, they never bring up promos but always talk about the in-ring action. Some people excel on promo entertainment while others excel on in-ring entertainment. Very few are masters of both. Most are masters of one or the other have gone to top in the WWE. E.g. The Undertaker was never really a promo guy but he was an in-ring entertainer and is one of the most respected men in the business by his pairs and the fans alike.


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> how did I never notice Seth pulling him back from his man hahaha. Those 3 really made it easy for shippers. I've never seen a group so touchy and affectionate. They've even done forehead kisses and hand holding. Bunch of hugs. On Smackdown Reigns massaged Dean shoulder a bit. These guys are intentionally feeding shippers for fun, I'm sure haha.





SubZero3:16 said:


> I just love the fact that they didn't stop once they knew that they were being shipped. Them boys are secure in their masculinity and it's A-Okay with me :agree:


They really do have great chemistry. I loved all the times they would hug each other in the ring. These gifs are bringing back beautiful memories.: and I love your sig Sub zero. Dean is so crazy. I'm still trying to figure out what he's doing in Calamity's sig.

I'm glad they never shied away from the public displays. People gonna talk regardless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SubZero3:16 said:


> E.g. The Undertaker was never really a promo guy...












*AMERICAN BADASS CUT THE GREATEST PROMOS OF ALL TIME!


Ok, not really, but they were still entertaining :*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ah yes this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the pained expression on Dean's face when Seth pulls him back. No need for all of that Seth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah society is pretty much still homophobic so we gotta take what we can get


The harshness in Rollins' eyes in the top one as he is watching the kiss play out is fucking hilarious! :lmao :lmao :lamo


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> The harshness in Rollins' eyes in the top one as he is watching the kiss play out is fucking hilarious! :lmao :lmao :lamo


That moment really is funny. He stops talking the moment Ambrose kisses Reigns on the head, just kind of stares for a moment, then pulls Ambrose away. Like, "...what are you doing, c'mon" :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> The harshness in Rollins' eyes in the top one as he is watching the kiss play out is fucking hilarious! :lmao :lmao :lamo





Telos said:


> That moment really is funny. He stops talking the moment Ambrose kisses Reigns on the head, just kind of stares for a moment, then pulls Ambrose away. Like, "...what are you doing, c'mon" :lol


The thing is this was after the PPV when they had lost to Punk and this was the Raw where they got their win back and there had been tension between Ambrose and Reigns, so Dean did the head kiss thing to signify the end of the tension between them. But Seth was like " Tell me he did not just do that. Get off him!" *nearly yanks Dean's arm out* :lol Seth was plotting to beat Dean with a chair from back then :lmao


----------



## YamchaRocks

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

He's not ready. And once he starts having long matches and longer promos, his weakness' will be exposed and Reigns marks are likely going to go extinct.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

They have to get his character on the path. That comes with good writing.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> The thing is this was after the PPV when they had lost to Punk and this was the Raw where they got their win back and there had been tension between Ambrose and Reigns, so Dean did the head kiss thing to signify the end of the tension between them. But Seth was like " Tell me he did not just do that. Get off him!" *nearly yanks Dean's arm out* :lol Seth was plotting to beat Dean with a chair from back then :lmao


Oh he plotted a chair shot for Reigns too. Chair shot...singular. Ambrose got 12. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Oh he plotted a chair shot for Reigns too. Chair shot...singular. Ambrose got 12. :lol


He had to take out Reigns first to make sure that he didn't come to Ambrose's rescue. And then it was payback time for Ambrose for all of this














































Seth's a jealous dude :lol Now you see, doesn't this make more sense than the whole " I destroyed the shield because I created it" spiel.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

He won't be ready by WM31. Ambrose will be though. Thankfully, we'll get a great main event with him in it.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Eh, it's 9 months away from now, so it's hard to judge if he will arise to occasion or grow into a champion. 

Of course I wish him well and anyone else well, if plans do change with another talent getting the title shot.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao why yall putting Baby Smug/Bussy out there like that. Messy


----------



## BORT

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



skyman101 said:


> I just don't get why WWE keep pushing Reigns.
> 
> What exactly is so interesting about him?
> 
> Does he have an interesting character? No. Does he have mic skills? No. Is he good in the ring? No. So why?


How could you forget "THE LOOK"?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

lol no


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> He had to take out Reigns first to make sure that he didn't come to Ambrose's rescue. And then it was payback time for Ambrose for all of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth's a jealous dude :lol Now you see, doesn't this make more sense than the whole " I destroyed the shield because I created it" spiel.


:banderas

I have too many feelings right now. Damn you, Seth. There was enough of Dean to go around.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Of course, he's ready.

Why? Because "Hee HAZZ DA LOOK"


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth's a jealous dude :lol Now you see, doesn't this make more sense than the whole " I destroyed the shield because I created it" spiel.


It honestly does. :lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

An audience doesn't get into a talent unless something draws them. Stop with the bullshit. He's over as fuck and a lot of people mark out for him.

He's been having great lengthy matches in the house shows. Matter fact, he had a reportedly awesome street fight with Bray yesterday :draper2

Asking if he's ready to be champion when it's nearly a year away and not guaranteed :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

Seth was like I never Forget

Damn see the last few pages had me laughing with the Bromance these 3 had.


----------



## Wynter

Where's that gif of Dean hugging Roman's leg for dear life, because Seth had been cockblocking the Ambreigns for months


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The daily shitstorm continues:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1312538-john-cena-off-australian-tour.html#post36386034


----------



## Wynter

Roman has been doing great when they had him main event the house shows. Let them stay pressed :lol

Man, I wish I could have seen his street fight with Bray :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao why yall putting Baby Smug/Bussy out there like that. Messy


Bet he's sorry now :lol


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I believe he will be, he should definitely be built up and positioned similarly to how Cena & Batista were for their breakout Mania 9 years ago. Good writing, sustained momentum, a strong heel foil and a solid 15 minute Mania match will get him here. He just needs to work on his showmanship however because his job isn't to be a workhorse or brash talker so he will need to highlight his strengths while his charisma carries him the rest of the way.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

We got 9 months til April is here, Nobody knows for sure whats gonna happen from now til Mania. I believe he'll continue improve before then. But whether you like it or not Vince is gonna pull the trigger on him.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

At the current rate, not a chance. The only time he really gets the big reactions are when he is put favourably in a position wiping out a bunch of bad guys with the spear and the superman punch in high velocity moments. He's definitely not a _terrible_ wrestler like Nailz or something, but he needs to elevate his game in singles matches. Mic skills for a guy like him are irrelevant, they don't apply in this instance.

When it comes down to it, if he main events Mania then he's going to be expected to put on longer matches without any assistance from others. I mean, come to think of it, how many singles matches has he actually had? I'd wager for TV matches it's still in the single figures.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman has been doing great when they had him main event the house shows. Let them stay pressed :lol
> 
> Man, I wish I could have seen his street fight with Bray :mark:


*Lol, the focus is now on Cena being a complete hypocrite. Shoutouts to diversions :*


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman has been doing great when they had him main event the house shows. Let them stay pressed :lol
> 
> Man, I wish I could have seen his street fight with Bray :mark:


It's an obsession. I was reading through that thread and it's more than obvious they want Roman to fail so that the positions of their favorites can be secure. But if Roman is shit and never will be shit, why so pressed about a fad? Roman is already on his way. I like polarizing people and I get my life when Beyonce brings out the receipts. I've got the same trust in Roman. I'd post in there but I'm an insomniac on a few hours of sleep and a bit irritable but you guys are holding it down against the keyboard warriors on this lovely Sunday.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Yeah, Roman hasn't had many singles matches on tv. Shame since he been doing so well in house shows(lengthy ones too). I wish they would give him a lot more brawling style matches on tv; he seems to excel in that environment. The fact Roman and Bray can go from a "meh" Raw match to a reportedly awesome Street Fight match, shows the difference a simple change in match style can make.

We got another glimpse of potential in his match with Barrett. Sheamus vs Roman where they are just beating the fuck out of each other could possibly be great :dance


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*


----------



## Wynter

Empress said:


> It's an obsession. I was reading through that thread and it's more than obvious they want Roman to fail so that the positions of their favorites can be secure. But if Roman is shit and never will be shit, why so pressed about a fad? Roman is already on his way. I* like polarizing people and I get my life when Beyonce brings out the receipts*. I've got the same trust in Roman. I'd post in there but I'm an insomniac on a few hours of sleep and a bit irritable but you guys are holding it down against the keyboard warriors on this lovely Sunday.














:lol Girl, they are already licking their chops, praying and sacrificing virgins to the Wrestling Gods in hope that Roman vs Brock fails. It's nearly a year away and they are questioning is he ready to be champion as if the match is next month. 

I'm seriously amazed with how much people care about Roman on this board. Anytime his name is in the title of a thread, you can almost guarantee it's going to be 10+ pages. Us Roman marks don't even talk about him that much :lol

It boggles my mind with how people would wish failure on someone just so they feel more secure in their favorites positions. I wish for all the talents succeed, because they all work really hard to achieve their dreams. The more over and top guys-even down to the midcard talents--the better it is for me and my viewing pleasure.

This "There can only be one!" bullshit needs to stop on this board. And seriously, every day there are at least two Roman threads popping up. And it's NEVER by a Roman mark :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

Just wait til WWE 2K16's Cover features Reigns, Shitnados are about to be a thing come next year.


----------



## dan the marino

WynterWarm12 said:


> An audience doesn't get into a talent unless something draws them. Stop with the bullshit. He's over as fuck and a lot of people mark out for him.


Yeah it's called hot tags.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yeah it's called hot tags.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So every other wrestler who gets hot tags in matches too....why aren't they over as much as him? Jesus Christ, this board can be so ridiculous :lol

If it all took was hot tags to get someone over, then there would be many talents getting huge pops fpalm

Don't even say it's because his push, because Del Rio will like to ask why the audience doesn't give a fuck about him.


----------



## Belladonna29

southrnbygrace said:


> I went back and read the last 15 or 20 pages of the thread and what jumped out at me is this...
> 
> I am beyond sad that I now live in a world where mic skills are seemingly more important than in ring ability. Damn Vince for making this business all about 'entertainment' and taking the good 'wrestling' out of it. I couldn't give a rats ass if a guy can run his mouth. I'd rather see him do his talking in the ring. Roman, while still young in the business and improving all the time, does that week in and week out. Which is why I will *always* be a fan.





SubZero3:16 said:


> Well the truth is WWE is an entertainment business and not a wrestling one. WWE sells wrestling as entertainment. The problem is that some people think that entertainment is strictly on the ability to cut a promo while entertainment extends beyond that and into the ring. Whenever I talk to a normal 'casual' fan about last night's Raw, they never bring up promos but always talk about the in-ring action. Some people excel on promo entertainment while others excel on in-ring entertainment. Very few are masters of both. Most are masters of one or the other have gone to top in the WWE. E.g. The Undertaker was never really a promo guy but he was an in-ring entertainer and is one of the most respected men in the business by his pairs and the fans alike.


Hey, if there has ever been an era in which promo-ability was valued (and possibly overvalued) over in-ring ability, then by far it was the Attitude Era. Like, it's not even close. Nowadays, you don't have to be *great* on the mic to get over, just good-to-not bad, and you'll get over as long as you've got something else to hook fans like you're presence (I'd say that's Roman at the moment) or you're pure ability in the ring (Daniel Bryan fits this profile). Meanwhile, back during the AE, you could have a very limited moveset, as long as you could hit your power moves well and really excelled on the mic (which a lot of wrestlers did.) In fact, you were in serious danger of falling between the cracks of the product unless you could really kill it on the mic because that's what Russo and Vince valued as the paramount of entertainment skill--wrestlers who were less than stellar talkers had to have managers/valets speak for them to protect their character, or they have to jump off of ladders for living to demonstrate their value (see the Hardyz). 

I mean, we tend to romanticize how amazing that period was because of the late-90s pro wrestling boom in general and how many classic personalities and feud originated in that time. But those classic matches were sprinkled in-between Russo's 'Crash-TV' philosophy of typically short, gimmicky matches and zany, R-rated segments that took up the majority of the show. And all of our favorite 'untouchable' wrestling talents nowadays (like The Rock, SCSA) were getting bashed by the IWC (yes, there was an IWC in the late 90s) for their repetitive 20-minute promos and 5-moves-of-doom matches (that's right, the IWC's complaints never change, only the targets, everyone wears out their welcome eventually *coughCenacough*). But it didn't matter then because casual fans far outnumbered smarks back then, and they ate up practically everything that was fed to them. You had to f**k up like WCW did with their booking from 1998 onward to really lose fans back then. 

Casual fans don't care about technique and specifics as much as just riding the wave of what's being presented to them and decided whether they want to stay on board. They aren't dissecting the effectiveness of promos or whether someone is a good seller because their 'casualness' is defined by not being clued into stuff like that. A casual fan wouldn't even call a promo a 'promo'--to them it's an 'interview' and the focus tends to be whether the talker sounded badass or funny or was just boring. The in-ring action is what's staring you in the face the most if you're a casual, and most of the time, they just absorb the narrative that's been set up for that performer. They like high-flying risk-taker because he's a high-flyer (just like he was written and meant to be), or they like the unstoppable powerhouse because he's unstoppable (just like he was written and meant to be and so on. However, there are less casual fans than there were 15 years ago, and more fans than ever fall on the smarky-side because we're all on the internet more. And there's nothing wrong with being a casual fan obviously, but there needs to be some caution about putting stock into those reactions just like the WWE shouldn't react at the whims of the IWC's collective nerves. 

But when it comes to this promo vs. in-ring ability stuff, I think their duality is being over-stated. There are of course plenty of fans (especially in the IWC) that gravitate towards the good-to-great talkers like Dean, Bray, Punk, Barrett, Sandow. But honestly, all of these guys are no slouch in the ring either. And if they didn't excel in the ring as well as on the mic, they wouldn't have generated as much goodwill as they have. The amount of fans who absolutely value promo ability , and couldn't care less about wrestling skills are few and far between. That's why despite how incredibly over The Rock and SCSA during their prime, they still got criticized for their average matches being punches, kicks and finishing moves (whether that was true or fair is up for debate). Wrestlers who were seen as better-rounded performers, like Y2J and even Kurt Angle to some extent, were the IWC darkhorse favorites since they could cut promos and were viewed as more interesting in the ring--and even they were mocked for "not being draws" (this all sounds familiar, doesn't it). 

Now, I'm a fan of Roman and get annoyed when other fans insist on putting him down when he's really just getting started with this push and really deserves a chance to develop before people start turning on him like Cena. But I do think it's fair to say that he still green in the ring and being pushed into the main event--that doesn't sit well with fans no matter who you are. Personally, I feel like he's got to fill in his moveset, which should still grow despite the fact that he's a power moves guy. And as I said before, because of the era we're in, he doesn't need to be a master at dropping promos, but he needs to grow comfortable with dropping more than a few lines at a time, because without The Shield or a manager, he's going to have to eventually sell some feuds by talking about them (yeah, he's going to have to have promos with HHH and those are never short). I already think he speaks better than plenty of other fans now anyway (trust me, I've seen some awful speakers and Roman isn't THAT bad). The wave of hate Roman is getting online isn't unique to him--it's what happens when it's obvious that the 'WWE machine' is behind you, even just a little bit. No one can escape. If mean, if CM Punk and Daniel Bryan couldn't escape, no one can escape it! And everyone who doesn't like Roman or criticizes him doesn't hate him--he's as flawed just like all of the wrestlers--but it's easier to see flaws when the spotlight is on someone. And everyone in the spotlight, fair or not, gets the business from smarks--it's just Roman's turn.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Girl, they are already licking their chops, praying and sacrificing virgins to the Wrestling Gods in hope that Roman vs Brock fails. It's nearly a year away and they are questioning is he ready to be champion as if the match is next month.
> 
> I'm seriously amazed with how much people care about Roman on this board. Anytime his name is in the title of a thread, you can almost guarantee it's going to be 10+ pages. Us Roman marks don't even talk about him that much :lol
> 
> It boggles my mind with how people would wish failure on someone just so they feel more secure in their favorites positions. I wish for all the talents succeed, because they all work really hard to achieve their dreams. The more over and top guys-even down to the midcard talents--the better it is for me and my viewing pleasure.
> 
> This "There can only be one!" bullshit needs to stop on this board. And seriously, every day there are at least two Roman threads popping up. And it's NEVER by a Roman mark :lmao



I've never gotten the mentality of this board of wishing someone failure. And even if that person fails it does not guarantee that your favourite will be put in their place. It really doesn't. I find the whole thing to be rather childish and immature. Everyone has something to offer the company, whether it be big or small. It's really not funny to wish that someone fails or gets fired from their livelihood. I can understand not liking a person but the way how some people go about it, it's so catty and petty. " He's only got 5 moves, yuk, yuk." Guess what tuts, _everyone_ only has five moves because that's the way the WWE intended it. This can't be seen as a detriment to one person but when it comes to your favorite you just ignore it. It just shows how much of a hypocrite you are.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> He had to take out Reigns first to make sure that he didn't come to Ambrose's rescue. And then it was payback time for Ambrose for all of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth's a jealous dude :lol Now you see, doesn't this make more sense than the whole " I destroyed the shield because I created it" spiel.


But it's not supposed to be this way damn it!!!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Hes wrestled Barrett and Kane on SmackDown. Is this why ppl think he can't wrestle a singles match? Because nobody watches SmackDown?


No, because people watch Smackdown and both matches were GOD AWFUL? And they lasted 8 and 5 minutes respectively with Reigns gasping and traipsing around after 3/4 minutes?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

That's why WWE is putting him in the ring with likes of Randy Orton and Triple H in the coming months. If he's not ready after that then WWE will make changes accordingly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> At the current rate, not a chance. The only time he really gets the big reactions are when he is put favourably in a position wiping out a bunch of bad guys with the spear and the superman punch in high velocity moments. He's definitely not a _terrible_ wrestler like Nailz or something, but he needs to elevate his game in singles matches. Mic skills for a guy like him are irrelevant, they don't apply in this instance.
> 
> When it comes down to it, if he main events Mania then he's going to be expected to put on longer matches without any assistance from others. I mean, come to think of it, how many singles matches has he actually had? I'd wager for TV matches it's still in the single figures.


*
I can accept this. Very fair and objective post :clap*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



YamchaRocks said:


> Reigns marks are likely going to go extinct.


Physically extinct?

Because if they turn their attention to the next troll, we're gonna be back to the drawing board.


----------



## Wynter

The Kim pic! :lmao 

*dead*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Let me ask this:

Is Roman Reigns better in the ring right now than John Cena was in the Summer of 2004?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



RM Dandy said:


> Physically extinct?
> 
> Because if they turn their attention to the next troll, we're gonna be back to the drawing board.


*Good point. We should probably ignore you.*


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

His match with Barrett was gold awful?? :lmao Yeah, ok buddy. 

And please, Daniel Bryan can barely drag a good match out of Kane. And honestly, Roman's recent match with Kane wasn't even bad, shockingly. Even as Roman mark I cringed when I saw that in the match card :lol

Anywho, like I said. It's nine months away and none of us can predict the future, no matter how much detractors want him to fail or his fans want him to succeed.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Okay lets try this again. A match that Barrett was in control of was not good because Roman was tired? Is that your point? If so, how did him being blown up affect the match in any way given thats the pace Barrett always works at?
> 
> Reasons why i think the match was good:
> -good execution, no botches, good timing
> -good psychology, Roman looked vulnerable, Barrett looked strong, false rallys to get the crowd ready to pop
> -good, accurate selling, no no-sells, no oversells
> 
> Also when was the last time anybody worked a 30 minute singles match Punk/Cena?


Barrett was in control in a short match= Reigns doesn't showcase his skill.. Why is so difficult for you to understand it..

Also i will not say that was accurate selling.. It had no-selling points and just basic selling..Nothing good nothing horrible.

You can't have good psychology to a match like that.. It was just a train wreck(Not from quality standpoint).. The crowd was confuced(I am not saying this because of the reaction because it was edited of course,but from their body language)..

You can see Roman blown up and off his breath..From this you can imagine what will happen in a match longer match.. 

You understand me now?



WynterWarm12 said:


> His match with Barrett was gold awful?? :lmao Yeah, ok buddy.
> 
> And please, Daniel Bryan can barely drag a good match out of Kane. And honestly, Roman's recent match with Kane wasn't even bad, shockingly. Even as Roman mark I cringed when I saw that in the match card :lol
> 
> Anywho, like I said. It's nine months away and none of us can predict the future, no matter how much detractors want him to fail or his fans want him to succeed.


If Barrett vs Reigns was a good match,every match that Bray is involved is a 4-5 stars...

I don't know why you try so hard to convince us that Reigns is a good wrestler.. He is not.. It's like me trying to convince people that Cesaro and Bryan are gods on the mic..

Accept where your favorites are good at and where are not... If Reigns will improve in the ring i will be the first guy i will tell that he improved... The same thing happened with Bray when he debuted and he proved us all wrong..


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Ok, I will stop when you quit going in Roman threads and telling everyone he's shit :draper2

We both have our opinions and that's fine. 

Like I said, he's been receiving favorable reviews in his house show matches, his most recent match with Bray being described as awesome.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Ok, will stop when you quit going in Roman threads and telling everyone he's shit :draper2
> 
> We both have our opinions and that's fine.
> 
> Like I said, he's been receiving favorable reviews in his house show match, his most recent match with Bray being described as awesome.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Why the fuck would i stop posting my opinions?? I thought the threads are for discussions not to praise the fuck out of someone and if you don't like them to stop posting..

Based on people here the Barrett match was good too.. Until i see it with my eyes i can't accept it as a truth..


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I never said you needed to stop posting. That was my sarcastic response to you saying I needed to stop trying to convince Roman is a good wrestler. This is a discussion, right? Just like how I have my opinion and you have yours. You will say Roman is shit and I will say he's solid with potential. 

It's all good bruh :lol

And the difference with Roman's house show matches is they actually give him time to work; either with veterans like Randy or in situations where he excels; brawling and street fights.

Bray and Roman actually had a 20 minute match, so im hopeful for Roman :lol


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I never said you needed to stop posting. That was my sarcastic response to you saying I needed to stop trying to convince Roman is a good wrestler. This is a discussion, right? Just like how I have my opinion and you have yours. You will say Roman is shit and I will say he's solid with potential.
> 
> It's all good bruh :lol
> 
> And the difference with Roman's house show matches is they actually give him time to work; either with veterans like Randy or in situations where he excels; brawling and street fights.
> 
> Bray and Roman actually had a 20 minute match, so im hopeful for Roman :lol


Of course you can think that Reigns is good with potential.. I don't want you or anyone to change your mind about him...

What i am trying to say that i don't post that Reigns is not good in the ring because i hate him... I post what i see with my eyes...

And like i said.. As far his work until now is not good.. If he can put on a match i am waiting to see it..


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



> Roman Reigns beat Bray Wyatt in a street fight, the main event and easily match of the night. Reigns got the win with a spear and celebrated with fans at ringside.
> 
> Crowd was loud and into most of the show. Not sold out but full. Biggest pops were Reigns, Wyatt, Ziggler. Biggest heat was Rusev/Lana, The Miz, Fandango. Great show overall
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0705/577765/wwe-live-event-results/#WXldUH3ObGmt13zG.99


Oh I completely understand. I just think he has potential and has progressed considering he was groomed for tag matches so long and still inexperienced. He hasn't looked favorably in most of his singles matches on tv, so reports like the one above makes me optimistic he will step his game up when it counts


----------



## ThePandagirl20

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

I think he will be ready, he's one of the very few(as in probably the only one) that WWE is willing to go all the way with his in terms of a main event push. If he catches fire over the next year, I don't see why you wouldn't give him that spot. WWE has given WrestleMania main events to guys like The Miz, Sid, and Bam Bam Bigelow, and IMO Roman is way better than those guys. WWE is in dire need of a new mega star.


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



validreasoning said:


> reigns should not be cutting engaging promos and having technically sound matches. thats not his role and never will be his role and people expecting it are wasting their time.
> 
> i notice you have ryback in your signature and during his run (may 2012 till january 2013) how many engaging promos and 20 minute technically sound matches did he undertake? ditto goldberg in 1997-98..
> 
> reigns is meant to be a mean, moody, smash mouth guy of few words who destroys first and asks questions later. his job is not to go out there to entertain you with jokes for 20 minutes or have 20 minute chain wrestling classics.


this.

as far as him headlining Mania, I can see it. WWE isn't shy about showing their hand. They're pushing him to the moon. Reigns/Lesnar sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## laicho

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Yes. He's over now and thats a good factor.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Belladonna29 said:


> Hey, if there has ever been an era in which promo-ability was valued (and possibly overvalued) over in-ring ability, then by far it was the Attitude Era. Like, it's not even close. Nowadays, you don't have to be *great* on the mic to get over, just good-to-not bad, and you'll get over as long as you've got something else to hook fans like you're presence (I'd say that's Roman at the moment) or you're pure ability in the ring (Daniel Bryan fits this profile). Meanwhile, back during the AE, you could have a very limited moveset, as long as you could hit your power moves well and really excelled on the mic (which a lot of wrestlers did.) In fact, you were in serious danger of falling between the cracks of the product unless you could really kill it on the mic because that's what Russo and Vince valued as the paramount of entertainment skill--wrestlers who were less than stellar talkers had to have managers/valets speak for them to protect their character, or they have to jump off of ladders for living to demonstrate their value (see the Hardyz).
> 
> I mean, we tend to romanticize how amazing that period was because of the late-90s pro wrestling boom in general and how many classic personalities and feud originated in that time. But those classic matches were sprinkled in-between Russo's 'Crash-TV' philosophy of typically short, gimmicky matches and zany, R-rated segments that took up the majority of the show. And all of our favorite 'untouchable' wrestling talents nowadays (like The Rock, SCSA) were getting bashed by the IWC (yes, there was an IWC in the late 90s) for their repetitive 20-minute promos and 5-moves-of-doom matches (that's right, the IWC's complaints never change, only the targets, everyone wears out their welcome eventually *coughCenacough*). But it didn't matter then because casual fans far outnumbered smarks back then, and they ate up practically everything that was feud to them. You had to f**k up like WCW did with their booking from 1998 onward to really lose fans back then.
> 
> Casual fans don't care about technique and specifics as much as just riding the wave of what's being presented to them and decided whether they want to stay on board. They aren't dissecting the effectiveness of promos or whether someone is a good seller because their 'casualness' is defined by not being clued into stuff like that. A casual fan wouldn't even call a promo a 'promo'--to them it's an 'interview' and the focus tends to be whether the talker sounded badass or funny or was just boring. The in-ring action is what's staring you in the face the most if you're a casual, and most of the time, they just absorb the narrative that's been set up for that performer. They like high-flying risk-taker because he's a high-flyer (just like he was written and meant to be), or they like the unstoppable powerhouse because he's unstoppable (just like he was written and meant to be and so on. However, there are less casual fans than there were 15 years ago, and more fans than ever fall on the smarky-side because we're all on the internet more. And there's nothing wrong with being a casual fan obviously, but there needs to be some caution about putting stock into those reactions just like the WWE shouldn't react at the whims of the IWC's collective nerves.
> 
> But when it comes to this promo vs. in-ring ability stuff, I think their duality is being over-stated. There are of course plenty of fans (especially in the IWC) that gravitate towards the good-to-great talkers like Dean, Bray, Punk, Barrett, Sandow. But honestly, all of these guys are no slouch in the ring either. And if they didn't excel in the ring as well as on the mic, they wouldn't have generated as much goodwill as they have. The amount of fans who absolutely value promo ability , and couldn't care less about wrestling skills are few and far between. That's why despite how incredibly over The Rock and SCSA during their prime, they still got criticized for their average matches being punches, kicks and finishing moves (whether that was true or fair is up for debate). Wrestlers who were seen as better-rounded performers, like Y2J and even Kurt Angle to some extent, were the IWC darkhorse favorites since they could cut promos and were viewed as more interesting in the ring--and even they were mocked for "not being draws" (this all sounds familiar, doesn't it).
> 
> Now, I'm a fan of Roman and get annoyed when other fans insist on putting him down when he's really just getting started with this push and really deserves a chance to develop before people start turning on him like Cena. But I do think it's fair to say that he still green in the ring and being pushed into the main event--that doesn't sit well with fans no matter who you are. Personally, I feel like he's got to fill in his moveset, which should still grow despite the fact that he's a power moves guy. And as I said before, because of the era we're in, he doesn't need to be a master at dropping promos, but he needs to grow comfortable with dropping more than a few lines at a time, because without The Shield or a manager, he's going to have to eventually sell some feuds by talking about them (yeah, he's going to have to have promos with HHH and those are never short). I already think he speaks better than plenty of other fans now anyway (trust me, I've seen some awful speakers and Roman isn't THAT bad). The wave of hate Roman is getting online isn't unique to him--it's what happens when it's obvious that the 'WWE machine' is behind you, even just a little bit. No one can escape. If mean, if CM Punk and Daniel Bryan couldn't escape, no one can escape it! And everyone who doesn't like Roman or criticizes him doesn't hate him--he's as flawed just like all of the wrestlers--but it's easier to see flaws when the spotlight is on someone. And everyone in the spotlight, fair or not, gets the business from smarks--it's just Roman's turn.


Great post. Repped.

Attitude Era is super overrated, even as a 10 year old I could tell WCW wrestling was way better and Raw didn't become my top show until Y2J.

And I don't think we should undersell the importance of promo/segment work given its 70% of what being a main eventer is about. We've seen in his unscripted work that he has tons of charisma and a good personality and I have enough faith in him that he'll find a way to let blend into his scripted work.


----------



## Wynter

> Roman Reigns beat Bray Wyatt in a street fight, the main event and easily match of the night. Reigns got the win with a spear and celebrated with fans at ringside.
> 
> Crowd was loud and into most of the show. Not sold out but full. Biggest pops were Reigns, Wyatt, Ziggler. Biggest heat was Rusev/Lana, The Miz, Fandango. Great show overall
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0705/577765/wwe-live-event-results/#WXldUH3ObGmt13zG.99


They have Roman going through tables and shit. He's going to feel that I'm sure :lol

MOTN :reigns


----------



## The Bloodline

WynterWarm12 said:


> They have Roman going through tables and shit. He's going to feel that I'm sure :lol
> 
> MOTN :reigns


I love you Avie of Dean, is there a full body version of that pic or is it just his head?


now back to Reigns. It's not fair that only house shows get to see him in action but I loved reading how much the crowd loved it and was easily considered match of the night. I want nothing more than for Reigns first big ppv single match to be a street fight :ex::ex::ex:. I've heard nothing but positives about him in them and we know he can take a good beating after the way evolution stripped him and nearly killed him at payback ppv. Sometimes taking a hell of a beating gets a person over more than dishing one out. i'd like a mixture of both with his match with HHH for sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Attitude Era is super overrated, even as a 10 year old I could tell WCW wrestling was way better












*We'll talk about this in another thread.*


----------



## The Bloodline

Was this already posted? the spot at 50 seconds in :mark::mark::mark:. the atmosphere sounds so nice


----------



## LigerJ81

After Reigns went through Triple H's version of Passion of The Christ at Payback, I want to see Reigns/Triple H in a Street Fight. 

MoTN, it seems like they waiting for the right Moment for him to go all in on TV. He doing great in house shows.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> They have Roman going through tables and shit. He's going to feel that I'm sure :lol
> 
> MOTN :reigns


Bray vs Reigns is my dream match. It's good that they're tearing down the house. Solid performances and objective analysis is why I don't fear for Reigns. The people who are paying money to see his matches are not rebelling

LOL @ Passion of the Christ. That match did have that feel. Although, I hope he and HHH do have a straight forward match. Hunter tends to rely on gimmicks too much.


----------



## Wynter

Triple H vs Roman has to be a Street Fight/No DQ match. Triple H is a great brawler and Roman surely excels in that environment. 

I just want to see them beat ass all over the arena :lol


----------



## Belladonna29

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Great post. Repped.
> 
> Attitude Era is super overrated, even as a 10 year old I could tell WCW wrestling was way better and Raw didn't become my top show until Y2J.
> 
> And I don't think we should undersell the importance of promo/segment work given its 70% of what being a main eventer is about. We've seen in his unscripted work that he has tons of charisma and a good personality and I have enough faith in him that he'll find a way to let blend into his scripted work.


Thanks for the rep 
And I agree, before WCW really started to descend and Raw and Nitro were actually competitive with each other on an entertainment level (this would be during the height of the NWO angle and the beginning of the Attitude Era, so 96' and 98') on average the actual wrestling matches on Nitro were better than the matches on Raw. Before talent started leaving because of all the backstage politics and such, the WCW roster was stacked (guys like Jericho, Eddie Guerrero and Dean Malenko were curtain-jerker--think about that) and they were usually allowed more time for matches compared to Raw. But yeah, that's a convo for another thread. Anyway, good to see Bray and Roman working the house show circuit together; that'll probably be a money match in 5 years.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ravensflock88 said:


> Was this already posted? the spot at 50 seconds in :mark::mark::mark:. the atmosphere sounds so nice


Wait hold on this is the match that Roman supposedly got boos at? :cool2 these dirtsheets need more people :lol

Seems to me the crowd was cheering for both and was just having a good time with the performance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Packed crowd booing Reigns out of the building


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Packed crowd booing Reigns out of the building


:HA


----------



## The Bloodline

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I was thinking the same thing while watching the video. Perhaps it was earlier in the match but from the last portion of the match in the video it's just clear the crowd is having a good time cheering for both. It's interesting watching the match without all the production and commentating. You just get more of crowd experience from it.


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> :HA


:cheer:cheer

If Reigns is so awful, why are folks bothering to lie on him? I'm glad he's getting these good reactions and seems to be putting on good matches.


----------



## Wynter

They probably booed Roman in one spot. Maybe Bray was trying to do something cool and Roman interrupted the spot :lol

Any who, Roman is still being described as being over big time and getting the biggest pops while also putting on great main events :cool2

I can't wait to see all the bandwagoners hop on when WWE let's him off the leash and he really slays :reigns


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> They probably booed Roman in one spot. Maybe Bray was trying to do something cool and Roman interrupted the spot :lol
> 
> Any who, Roman is still being described as being over big time and getting the biggest pops while also putting on great main events :cool2
> 
> *I can't wait to see all the bandwagoners hop on when WWE let's him off the leash and he really slays *:reigns


*That's why I changed my name to The Reigns Train :reigns. All aboard!!! First stop, Wrestlemania!!!*


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> They probably booed Roman in one spot. Maybe Bray was trying to do something cool and Roman interrupted the spot :lol
> 
> Any who, Roman is still being described as being over big time and getting the biggest pops while also putting on great main events :cool2
> 
> I can't wait to see all the bandwagoners hop on when WWE let's him off the leash and he really slays :reigns


Yo ho, clear your inbox :cuss:


----------



## Pip-Man

WynterWarm12 said:


> They probably booed Roman in one spot. Maybe Bray was trying to do something cool and Roman interrupted the spot :lol
> 
> Any who, Roman is still being described as being over big time and getting the biggest pops while also putting on great main events :cool2
> 
> I can't wait to see all the bandwagoners hop on when WWE let's him off the leash and he really slays :reigns


This :mark: These obnoxious hate marks will jump his dick the second he gets let loose :lol

Been so busy in GFX lately I'm about to die.I gotta come back here more


----------



## Wynter

That Reigns Train just doesn't stop :reigns

Zero, I did like a minute ago lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Pip Star please make me a pretty sig!!! Check PMs :reigns!*


----------



## elperfecto

For future reference, check my sig. All you marks for Roman WILL turn on him once he's officially the golden boy.


----------



## Wynter

Good thing I don't give two fucks about what people think about my favorites or jump ship when they become successful to be cool :trips 

I still root for Ziggler for fucks sake:lol

And obviously you're not reading the right posts or you would see us Roman marks talking about more than just his looks and it factor when it comes to defending him.

But you've already made up your mind and will provide little productivity to this thread if I even tried to argue with you lol


----------



## Empress

I'm not one of the sheep. I don't change who I liked based on what other folks are doing. If I put that much importance into following the crowd, I'd be a keyboard warrior against Reigns. Some of us just like him and don't feel the need to explain why.


----------



## The Bloodline

elperfecto said:


> For future reference, check my sig. All you marks for Roman WILL turn on him once he's officially the golden boy.











OK:


----------



## O Fenômeno

WynterWarm12 said:


> Good thing I don't give two fucks about what people think about my favorites or jump ship when they become successful to be cool :trips
> 
> I still root for Ziggler for fucks sake:lol
> 
> And obviously you're not reading the right posts or you would see us Roman marks talking about more than just his looks and it factor when it comes to defending him.
> 
> But you've already made up your mind and will provide little productivity to this thread if I even tried to argue with you lol


This is true..

The marks seemingly focusing on look sare the Ambrose psycho marks...

10 gifs of a closeup shot of Dean sweating and smirking..
5 gifs of Dean walking out in his wife beater and jeans.

:jordan


----------



## elperfecto

WynterWarm12 said:


> And obviously you're not reading the right posts or you would see us Roman marks talking about more than just his looks and it factor when it comes to defending him.


What else is there to him? Great wrestler? Great mic skills? Uh... no.


----------



## Wynter

And who gives a damn about the IWC turning on him? Lol They dislike him now and it hasn't done shit to Roman's popularity or overness.

And we both know you truly don't care what we think. You've already made up your mind about Roman. Why waste both our time?


----------



## TB Tapp

*How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

OK, let's say that Roman Reigns racks up a DUI or a wellness strike. The WWE, having made Reigns the heir apparent, now realizes that he's not quite ready for prime time. It's time for the Roman empire to suffer a setback, but how? Here's how it could go down. 

*Evil foreigner gimmick*: Rusev's character drew on the political crisis in Ukraine. Why not use the ISIS insurgency in Iraq for Roman? Roman comes out in Muslim garb and announces he has converted to Islam and has taken the name Abdul Malik El-Shabazz Reigns and now fights on behalf of ISIS. He boasts that each victory of his brings ISIS closer to conquering the WWE. He now totes an AK-47 and fires it into the ceiling as part of his entrance. 
Evil foreigners are rarely part of the title scene so this would definitely be a de-push. 

*Superman punch get taken down a notch*: Currently the superman punch is depicted as a top-tier finisher. Having midcarders no-selling it would be a sure sign of Reign's stock falling with the company.
:cole3...Irish whip off the ropes and Roman nails the superman punch! Oh my, that's gotta be it for Sandow!
[Sandow pops right back up] 
:jblThink again, Maggle!

*Catchphrase roulette*: Roman suddenly starts using other wrestler's catchphrases with no explanation whatsoever. One week he's asking the crowd if they smell what he's cooking. The week after he's asks the crowd to give him a hell yeah if they want him to beat Rusev (Reigns loses anyway). The following he's asking people to Bo-lieve. Who knows what catchphrase he's going to 'borrow' next?

Your suggestions?


----------



## JohnCooley

I wouldn't but if I had to I'd just have him buried.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

You can't. He's the next superman character, get ready IWC.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Give him an evil yacht captain gimmick and have him throw fun size snickers into the crowd before doing the Charleston in the ting with his new partner First mate Khali


----------



## JBLGOAT

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Have him lose a match to John Cena without even turning him heel.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

He wouldn't need a DUI or a wellness strike for me to de-push him, I'd just do it. I'd start with having Sandow beat him while he's dressed as something ridiculous. Perhaps a cheeseburger if they're in a particularly fat city, or something like that. Which would lead to a Sandow repackage and push, obviously. A far better use of everyone's time.

He can go on to lose to Divas like AJ or Paige, etc. Maybe after he can adopt a Roman pitfighter gimmick where every week, he thinks his opponent is a lion and runs away cowering from them. I haven't really given it that much thought, these are just spitballs.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Future endeavor. Nobody needs to know where he goes.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

If Randall Orton can survive 2 wellness strikes and notorious bad behaviour and injuries because HHH is high on him then I am sure Reigns can too.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

have him lose a match with the stipulation to have his head shaved


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1313297-how-would-you-de-push-roman-reigns.html

:drake1 

*This shit better not get merged in here.*


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

He should be slightly depushed. The character is too serious to appeal to 7 year olds. I went to a house show and saw 0 kids wearing or cheering for the guy. If they push him too fast the older fans will rebel. They should have him stick around the mid card, enter a feud with Sheamus or Big E or something. Heck put him in with Dolph Ziggler some how and let those 2 go at it. Reigns isn't good on the mic, not great in the ring. He has "the look" but he looks like a psychopath and wears black...sorry...not going to appeal to 8 year olds. IWC will turn on him because they don't like Supermen or guys who are shit in the ring. Depush him, have him turn heel, then work his way up. The guy looks evil and he isn't good on the mic...how are they going to make him a big face?


----------



## Wynter

:lmao this is getting ridiculous now.
Hop off his dick, holy shit :lmao


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So every other wrestler who gets hot tags in matches too....why aren't they over as much as him? Jesus Christ, this board can be so ridiculous :lol
> 
> If it all took was hot tags to get someone over, then there would be many talents getting huge pops fpalm
> 
> Don't even say it's because his push, because Del Rio will like to ask why the audience doesn't give a fuck about him.


There are though. Even the Uso's get a good reaction during hot tags. It's just Reigns is in more high profile matches.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Reigns as champion will mean empty seats and no merchandise sales. If WWE was going to go at least PG 13 I would say alright, but they won't. Dude's not funny and can't wrestle. He is a flop in the making. In 3 years the same people on here saying yes he should be pushed to the moon will be booing him and creating new accounts.


----------



## Onyx

Reigns should turn heel. At least it would mean he'd get a chance to show his personality/develop a character more often. Eventually he'll start getting cheered and that's when they turn him face again.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1313297-how-would-you-de-push-roman-reigns.html
> 
> :drake1
> 
> *This shit better not get merged in here.*


 This is the Roman Reigns forum now. For all the IWC love the favorites get, how come they don't get daily threads devoted to them? Reigns and his impact. It won't let up.


----------



## superplex23

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Ryback's mega push and evetual burial says "Hello!"

Although he was pushed as a moster heel.

Reigns is going to be the guy eventually. But as long as Bryan is on the active roster, Reigns isn't getting anything.


----------



## Arca9

In the build up to the Royal Rumble, refuse to announce Reigns as one of the entrants, and then at the event have the 29 men come out, and by the end only a few remain, and as the crowd anticipates the inevitable of Reigns entering at #30 and going on to win it...










And then put him with Paul Heyman to seal the deal.


----------



## Wynter

skyman101 said:


> Reigns should turn heel. At least it would mean he'd get a chance to show his personality/develop a character more often. Eventually he'll start getting cheered and that's when they turn him face again.


I wouldn't mind some cocky asshole heel Roman. He likes to trash talk too so that will work. Plus, heels usually get the awesome characters with more layers lol

But, he's pretty over right now and they need to capitalize on it. Turning someone heel as they are gaining face momentum is dumb. 

They can do that later on


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1313297-how-would-you-de-push-roman-reigns.html
> 
> :drake1
> 
> *This shit better not get merged in here.*


I swear everytime i come in here there seems to be a new thread merged. Incoming shitstorm, Think i'll go to bed now and *thankfully* miss all the hatefull bullshit. I'll return once were back to the reguarly schedueled gif spamming.


----------



## Empress

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*



Zigberg said:


> Oh fuck off.


Basically.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

*Like WWE would usually do to every hot act. Feed him to Cena. *


----------



## superplex23

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

De-Push him by having him job to Rollins on a regular basis. Establish Rollins as the dominant Shield member and have Reigns finally go over him at a PPV and take his MitB


----------



## Wynter

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Roman is so over on this forum. He's disliked so much, but everyday at least 3 threads pop up about him :lmao

How about creating some threads for your favorites :lol


----------



## CornNthemorN

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*



HiddenFlaw said:


> have him lose a match with the stipulation to have his head shaved


that probably would be all they needed to do. he's like the wwe version of troy polamalu. if the hair goes, so would most of his female fanbase. snarks are already off the bandwagon so he really would be the next cena then. with only the kids cheering for him


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

This is surely the thread of the year...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

I wouldn't, but if I wanted to slow down his push I'd have him lose a one on one PPV match and then go back to feuding with some midcard heel like Del Rio.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Wouldn't, but a loss to Hornswoggle'll ruin him.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

No. /thread


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

I don't want to see him de-pushed because the product is at its best when you build up the talent, not tear it down. If I had to though, I would turn him heel and have him feud with Cena. Wherein; he would be a whimpy, runs from his opponent heel that goes against his look and archtype. (ala. Ryback which is still unfathomable how badly they booked him not that long ago).


----------



## ABailey115

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Only one person would end Reigns............


----------



## The Bloodline

skyman101 said:


> Reigns should turn heel. At least it would mean he'd get a chance to show his personality/develop a character more often. Eventually he'll start getting cheered and that's when they turn him face again.


Yeah I would love him as a heel but right now he's an over face. Look what happened to Cesaro, he gain face momentum and then they killed it with a bland heel turn. Let Roman have his face run, he may be forced into a heel turn later on anyway.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

He'll be ready by Wrestlemania 31. The guy is already getting decent reactions.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*



Zigberg said:


> Oh fuck off.


I'm sorry, Zigberg. I like to watch entertaining wrestlers. Either keep him in a tag team/stable or release him.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

I wouldn't de-push him, I would just put him in a bunch singles feuds before the rockets are strapped to his ankles and he takes off to the moon so he doesn't fail in the main event scene. He has a lot of potential but he's reached absolutely none of it yet. He's can't do shit by himself and that's why so many people trash on him.


----------



## Wynter

Word. And it happened to Ryback too. Of course all the losing he did didn't help, but turning him heel made little to no sense. 

And poor Cesaro. They fucked up not turning him face. Heyman using him to keep Brock over :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Sassy Samoan Hairdresser. Feud him with Ed Leslie.


----------



## Solefool

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Okay, from reading this thread, I've gathered that :

People voting No:
- Questionable stamina for Main Event calibur matches
- Questionable variety in terms of moveset for long matches
- Is he engaging enough on the microphone to promote championship fueds and matches?
- Inexperienced in singles feuds

People voting Yes:
- He's already over and getting nice reactions
- Striking while the iron is hot
- There were similar concerns about Batista that were put to bed when he became a megastar
- He'll make moderate improvement in the ring and on the mic from now until then

I think both sides make a good argument.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

I wouldnt, The business needs a new top face. None of you guys would if you were any bit business smart.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

The fans would cause another Daniel Bryan push :ti


----------



## NotAllThere

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Silly thread.


----------



## LoMein

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Have Khali beat him.


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Have him feud with Cena. Instant de-push :draper2


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

:duck


----------



## CookiePuss

My main man setting the forums on fire only like he could

:reigns


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Turn him heel, feed him to Cena, that will kill his maint event status.

Then, feed him to Sheamus.

Then, feed him to Santino.

Then, feed him to TNA, and that´s it, career ruined forever.


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*



Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Turn him heel, feed him to Cena, that will kill his maint event status.
> 
> Then, feed him to Sheamus.
> 
> Then, feed him to Santino.
> 
> Then, feed him to TNA, and that´s it, career ruined forever.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CandiMichelle247

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

I wouldn't de-push him, Roman is doing good things. I enjoy watching him every week.


----------



## LaxCoupon

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Have Kane push him off the stage while he's in a wheel chair.

Oh, wait.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

Can't wrestle, can't talk, not ready.

Btw, who the fuck watches Smackdown?! LMFAO


----------



## p862011

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*

i swear you would think reigns had the promo skills of jeff hardy and the ring work of eva marie with the way you goofs talk

hyperboles up the ass in this thread


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Once again I think the biggest fear people have is once Roman Reigns wins the WWE Championship the only two people that will give him any sort of challenge will be John Cena & Randy Orton that means he will be going over a lot of guys people like here easily no matter how WWE spins it.


----------



## Joeyp203

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

U don't he's clearly money


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He wouldn't need a DUI or a wellness strike for me to de-push him, I'd just do it. I'd start with having Sandow beat him while he's dressed as something ridiculous. Perhaps a cheeseburger if they're in a particularly fat city, or something like that. Which would lead to a Sandow repackage and push, obviously. A far better use of everyone's time.
> 
> He can go on to lose to Divas like AJ or Paige, etc. Maybe after he can adopt a Roman pitfighter gimmick where every week, he thinks his opponent is a lion and runs away cowering from them. I haven't really given it that much thought, these are just spitballs.


:maury


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Shave his goatee. That's where his power lies.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I wouldn't. Damn sure not for a DUI or a strike.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

This whole "heir apparent" thing is why WWE is floundering, back in the day you pushed people who got over with the fans, you didn't push people to try and force them to get over, huge difference. 

WWE is just ignoring the concept of organic fan reactions and just pushing whoever they want, manipulating crowd noise and editing things in replays to make it look like it played out the way they wanted. That's why they won't change Cena, they don't care that 50% of the crowd wants him to go away, they will just edit out the boos on his career retrospective DVD.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Annihilus said:


> This whole "heir apparent" thing is why WWE is floundering, back in the day you pushed people who got over with the fans, you didn't push people to try and force them to get over, huge difference.
> 
> WWE is just ignoring the concept of organic fan reactions and just pushing whoever they want, manipulating crowd noise and editing things in replays to make it look like it played out the way they wanted. That's why they won't change Cena, they don't care that 50% of the crowd wants him to go away, they will just edit out the boos on his career retrospective DVD.


To be fair, Vince has did that for nearly 30 years. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

cut his hair that's where his power lies


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Cena and Reigns in a face-face feud where it looks doubtful that Cena will win but when you get to the match after near fall after near fall Reigns decides to just take the easy way out and tries to cheat to win, and I'm talking super-fuckery (ref getting knocked out, chair shots, belt shots, low blows, etc.) only for after massive amounts of cheating Cena overcomes the odds and does an AA gets the 3 count and no sells the whole match.


----------



## The Bloodline

Headed to sleep, a goodnight pic for the thread. Younger Roman :yum:. every time I see older pics I'm so happy he filled his tattoo out. The sleeve looks great on him, the chest piece too.


----------



## The.Great......One

I don't think he would be ready by then, I'd like to see reigns as the world champion but not at wm31. I hate it when talent just skip the mid card titles and go straight for the world championship. It just doesn't feel right and it's easier for the fans to become more invested in him. That's why I want to see him, first and foremost end this Feud with HHH at summer slam in a street fight, have the match be the second to last on the card. Give them a good 15-25 minutes to tear the house down, let it be his test to see whether or not he can become something in the future. I think the match would be amazing, the more I see of these house shows, the more excited I get for seeing the man perform, he's winning me over big time, faster than ever, ever since the break up. The atmosphere of the match would be great, it's LA after all, great wrestling crowd that will go crazy for HHH vs Roman Reigns. 

Once this feud with HHH ends, make it reign, give the guy a mid card belt (preferably the IC strap, at night of Champions) and let him hold it for a while, allow the guy to show more personality and to show that he can go on the mic. Allow him to open up his move set some more, because so far we have barely seen anything of Roman Reigns. I believe he's the only talent that can bring legitimacy back to the IC title, because I know they would book him right with it. It doesn't take much really just have him feud with upper mid carders/main eventers and allows let the IC title match go on second to last on the paper views. Let him feud with the likes of Barret, Sheamaus (however you spell his name), Orton (this would be good because he's a top guy), and the other upper mid carders. I wouldn't mind seeing him feud with Rusev, the fans went crazy for those two in the battle royal, and you know what I was personally marking the fuck out.

Let him hold the belt from Night Of Champions all the way until extreme rules of next year, with right booking, a decent amount of air time, a good story line and people he has good chemistry with, not only will the IC title be considered a legitimate belt and prestigious to hold, it would also make Roman Reigns ready for that next level. A fairy long 8 month reign (no pun intended) with the IC strap, he will be ready for that next step. I don't know if anyone has noticed yet, but I'm basically booking him the same way they booked the rock before his corporation/corporate champion era, which brings me to my next point. This could either destroy his career or take him to that next level, but I have faith in the guy to make it work and become a top or even the top guy in the business.

Summer slam 2015, Roman Reigns does the unthinkable, turning heel, winning the world title, and joining what ever corporate authority figure top heels are at the time. This begins the era of corporate Reigns. The man will start coming out wearing suits, sun glasses and all kinds of jewelry. He will feud with the the top faces (NOT CENA, not just yet that is), I'd love to see a Roman/Bryan feud in 2015. However, he would be so entertaining, charismatic, electrifying that the fans would start cheering him, and popping big for him again. He would try and try, time after time, to make the fans hate him but they don't, they may boo him a little but in the end it wouldn't matter because Roman Reigns has become too cool too boo (just like the rock was after February of 1999. 

Lastly, Roman Reigns would hold the world titles from Summer Slam to TLC, where he is dethroned by (and I fucking hate to say this but it has to happen, John cena), however a double turn would occur, cena would be booed throughout the entire match against reigns and in the end the authority/corporation turns on Roman and cena joins sides with them, winning his bullshit 16th and final world title. Cena turns heel at TLC, Roman turns face again, it really writes it self here, Reigns goes on to the win the Royal Rumble, while cena defends successful through WM season and finally passing that damn torch to Reigns at wm32, which would mark the beginning of Roman Reign's Era, the man would be 31 years old and the official top guy in the industry. The only difference, he would be cheered unlike cena, who has been getting booed since summerslam of 05.


----------



## -Calm_Mind-

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

I'd turn him into an indy darling. Get him some new kick pads, make him lose most of his muscle, make sure he does multiple Super Kicks and Enziguri's within each match, and make sure he does hundreds of different things in a minute without giving the audience time to take it all in.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Who added this stupid poll?

I think everyone is forgetting the Bryan factor. If Bryan is ready by RR he's gonna win that and headline mania again. Winning the title twice in two years, who knows.


----------



## midnightmischief

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I swear everytime i come in here there seems to be a new thread merged. Incoming shitstorm, Think i'll go to bed now and *thankfully* miss all the hatefull bullshit. I'll return once were back to the reguarly schedueled gif spamming.



*your wish is my command lol *
note: just skipped through 15 pages of merged stuff...hahahaha




Ravensflock88 said:


> Headed to sleep, a goodnight pic for the thread. Younger Roman :yum:. every time I see older pics I'm so happy he filled his tattoo out. The sleeve looks great on him, the chest piece too.


I love that pic, and fully agree with you. that tattoo is mean as, I love it so much now that it is fully done. mind you I am like that with all the samoan designs. here is another one that I love (chances are you wont know the guy - hes a kiwi actor but samoan through and through)









but anyway - back to the man of the hour.














































had to get that ass grab in there - looks like he got a good grip :lmao










he so pretty 

and just to finish things off in the vein I intend to continue cause I'm a sick sick girl. lol










:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:


----------



## southrnbygrace

Good morning all my fellow Reigns lovers.  Looking forward to Raw tonight.


----------



## midnightmischief

bring on RAW. I am in two minds right now. wont be seeing RAW until Wednesday.. do I avoid the thread for the next few days or do I keep visiting and leaving little gifts for everyone and risk seeing the spoilers lol


----------



## -XERO-

<<<<I'm using your gif, Zero! 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Good thing I don't give two fucks about what people think about my favorites or jump ship when they become successful to be cool :trips





Empress said:


> I'm not one of the sheep. I don't change who I liked based on what other folks are doing. If I put that much importance into following the crowd, I'd be a keyboard warrior against Reigns. Some of us just like him and don't feel the need to explain why.


(Y)







https://www.sendspace.com/file/tjqmhv


----------



## Skylar19

<3


----------



## SubZero3:16

-UNDEAD- said:


> <<<<I'm using your gif, Zero!


The promotion of Ambreigns is all fine by me (Y)


----------



## Wynter

WWE Live Event Results From Toronto (7/6) said:


> Roman Reigns defeated Randy Orton. These guys had great chemistry. Reigns got a huge pop.
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0707/577782/wwe-live-event-results/#5MYAvPbDlaH7dLUk.99



:banderas he got the second loudest cheers behind Chris Jericho. Miz and Jericho had actually put on MOTN according to one report. I wonder if WWE will make this a three way feud of Wyatts/Jericho/Miz??

Either way, nice to see Jericho still slaying and Roman and Randy looking good :dance

Randy vs Roman at Summerlam should be very solid. Of course I'm not expecting MOTN when the likes of Ambrose vs Rolins is happening. But I expect a good showing from these two. They've been working a lot together and to hear they have great chemistry only adds to my excitement :mark:

Comments from people who were at the show:


> I attended the house show and honestly it was one of the best I've been to. None of the matches were bad. Jericho and Reigns were easily the most over superstars of the night.





> Roman Reigns. This guy is gonna be a star. Cena did have a massive pop but reigns had the whole damn crowd pop for him.


And excerpts from WrestleZone:



> Our 1st-half main event was Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns. HUGE ovation for Reigns coming in. Typical heel staling by Orton to start this one. Very solid opening to this one, a lot of outside brawling & using the ring apron, barricade etc. with Orton eventually gaining an upper-hand. Reigns fought back & hit the superman punch for 2. Orton hit the 2nd rope DDT & set-up for the RKO, which Reigns reversed into the ropes & hit the spear for the win.





> Overall solid show with some really great matches on the card. The Divas match, Cena/Wyatt & Reigns/Orton were fantastic & the crowd was into all 3.


:banderas :mark: #DatReignsTrainJustDoesntStop


----------



## skarvika

midnightmischief said:


> Wow. We have gone down from 5 moves of doom to 2moves of doom.
> 
> And people say the man can't evolve lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just needs a little touching up is all. He's definitely got potential.


----------



## Monterossa

yeah, he can be evolved so give him the belt now.

it's like saying some schmuck loser should be made a team captain and quarterback of an NFL team because he will be good in the future, I promised. just let him play in the first team now.


----------



## Wynter

Mania is nearly a year away and plans aren't concrete. Sheesh, you guys really take dirtsheets to heart :lol

You guys acting like Roman is getting the titles, tomorrow. Relax.


----------



## njcam

*WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

WWE may be teasing a Love triangle featuring Roman Reigns to get her over more with the ladies, it is said that Vince nixed a love triangle with John Cena & Nikki bella because both man will come off boo's and push both men down and will also hurt the viewership of Total Divas and make Nikki bella a heel in the wrong way.

Currently WWE is thinking of pairing Roman with a New Diva who will eventually break his heart at the most appropriate time (likey a title match) as of now its all talk but WWE thinks this is a idea that can work.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

Who said there was a nixed love triangle? you?


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

Eva Marie plz


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

So their new target audience is 13-year-old one direction fans?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

:lel

Source please.


In all honesty, I don't see any love triangle in his future but if he's becoming the top star, he'll surely get to make out with a few hot divas over the years.


----------



## njcam

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*



StuckInHell4-Life said:


> Who said there was a nixed love triangle? you?


I read it on a Facebook page relating to Wrestling, which there was no source, hence the reason I brought it to this forum. I did write 'Rumour or Rubbish?' in the header.


----------



## njcam

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :lel
> 
> Source please.
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I don't see any love triangle in his future but if he's becoming the top star, he'll surely get to make out with a few hot divas over the years.


I read it on a Facebook page relating to Wrestling, which there was no source, hence the reason I brought it to this forum. I did write 'Rumour or Rubbish?' in the header.


----------



## ZachS22

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

I don't care for a story like this atleast not with Roman hes supposed to be a baddass not a sympathetic figure


----------



## Wynter

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

:deandre

That's definitely not real.


----------



## Paradise Hero

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

Rubbish


----------



## BORT

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

If true wow....does the WWE WANT him to fail?

But I doubt this is true. The WWE can't be this freakin stupid....


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

What the hell lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*



177 said:


> If true wow....does the WWE WANT him to fail?
> 
> But I doubt this is true. The WWE can't be this freakin stupid....




Never put it past them. Punk, Bryan and Kane feuded over AJ :lol


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

Reigns doesn't need anything other than his face and arms to get over with the ladies.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*

LOL perfect role for AJ Lee


----------



## BORT

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Never put it past them. Punk, Bryan and Kane feuded over AJ :lol


Damn, I wish you didn't remind me fpalm


----------



## Reaper

Reigns needs a manager ... female or otherwise. He needs someone batshit crazy (but knowledgeable) like the goddess of wrestling Sensational Sherry. Someone that knows wrestling inside and out and can direct his matches and actions from ring-side. Reigns looked far too clueless at MITB to not need someone directing the flow of his matches and complimenting his character.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Won't a manager for someone in the powerhouse category (Reigns) come off as heelish?


----------



## Wynter

He's been doing great in house shows, so he doesn't need anyone directing him from outside. As long as he keeps working with veterans like Randy and getting into brawl type matches like he's doing with Bray, he will be fine and progress on his own.

A guy like Roman doesn't need a manager. He's a lone wolf at the moment and doesn't really trust anyone. Him getting a manager wouldn't make any sense.

And MITB main event was meh all around. Looked like everyone was going through the motions there.


----------



## Empress

Reigns does not need a manager. He has been doing just fine and getting over on his own.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: WWE To give Roman Reigns A Manager/Diva (Rumor or Rubbish?)*



njcam said:


> WWE may be teasing a Love triangle featuring Roman Reigns to get her over more with the ladies, it is said that Vince nixed a love triangle with John Cena & Nikki bella because both man will come off boo's and push both men down and will also hurt the viewership of Total Divas and make Nikki bella a heel in the wrong way.
> 
> Currently WWE is thinking of pairing Roman with a New Diva who will eventually break his heart at the most appropriate time (likey a title match) as of now its all talk but WWE thinks this is a idea that can work.


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> He's been doing great in house shows, so he doesn't need anyone directing him from outside. As long as he keeps working with veterans like Randy and getting into brawl type matches like he's doing with Bray, he will be fine and progress on his own.
> 
> A guy like Roman doesn't need a manager. He's a lone wolf at the moment and doesn't really trust anyone. Him getting a manager wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> And MITB main event was meh all around. Looked like everyone was going through the motions there.


With a manager, he has a chance of not falling into the signature move trap that befalls almost all newborn babyfaces. 



Empress said:


> Reigns does not need a manager. He has been doing just fine and getting over on his own.


A manager is someone who directs your matches and just improves the quality of your output. Two heads are always better than one and Reigns seems like someone who is better when he's working with someone else. 



MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Won't a manager for someone in the powerhouse category (Reigns) come off as heelish?


It may be "heelish", but that's alright. Reigns doesn't need to be a superhero type at all for his entire career. He can very well be a tweener with a heel manager whom he could eventually turn on for massive, massive babyface pops. I picture something along the lines of what Sensational Sherry was able to do for the careers of both HBK and Machoman. 

And as far as I can see, if Reigns was ready to be on his own, he would've been on his own by now. Fans may not accept a manager, but that's the whole point. It'll give Reigns' character a bit of a boost ... and a better chance of getting his character even more over. That said, Ms Elizabeth was never a heel manager. She was vulnerable and dedicated and gave Savage's matches more depth. 

Take Rusev for example. No matter what you say about the gimmick or character, it worked because of a good valet. There's no other reason for it. Lana got Rusev over and that's what real managers/valets do. A lot of wrestlers come out of a stint with a valet/manager the better for it. Very few don't. And those that don't seem to have something missing themselves and it usually isn't the fault of the manager. Reigns has all the skills to be successful on his own, but a valet will give him that added boost he needs in terms of depth of character.


----------



## NeyNey

If he continues to improve like he does there's no need for a manager. 
Don't wanna see Reigns just as a muscle-non-talker-guy at all.


----------



## Reaper

NeyNey said:


> If he continues to improve like he does there's no need for a manager.
> Don't wanna see Reigns just as a muscle-non-talker-guy at all.


Doesn't have to be for his entire career ala Brock Lesnar who still can't speak. Just a short, 6-month to year long stint should be more than enough.

Bray doubled as a wrestler/manager and Luke Harper/Eric Rowan are better off for it as well.


----------



## Wynter

Roman with a valet wouldn't match his character/personality. It was either him and brothers or he was lone wolf. 

And I think it's still debatable on who is actually over; Lana or Rusev. The foreigner gimmick will always draw cheap heat, but Lana has been really keeping Rusev afloat.

Unlike Rusev, Roman has been getting steadily over as a solo guy on his own accord. I'd be more inclined to like the idea of someone directing his matches from the sideline if he was having sucky matches in the house shows too. Then I say he would need help. 
But house show reports show me that when the time comes and he has to arise to the occasion, Roman will deliver. MOTN? Doubt it. But it will be a solid or good match.

But I can see where you are coming from. I don't know if his current character will be right with a valet.


----------



## The Bloodline

Wow i love the house show report. Crowds love him. I'd love to see randy vs reigns, I hope they don't skip pass this match. I haven't been sure what they're planning with these 2 but they've had a ton of matches off tv so it would be nice to see one finally.


----------



## NeyNey

Reaper said:


> Doesn't have to be for his entire career ala Brock Lesnar who still can't speak. Just a short, 6-month to year long stint should be more than enough.


Ah, okay I see. 
I don't know, I just wanna see him bloom on his own. I wanna see how he proves everybody wrong on his own.
People would begin the whole "He sucks when he's alone!" discussion again, if the manager would leave.
Who would you wanna see as his manager? Have you someone in your mind or not? 
The idea maybe sounds not good to me 'cause I don't know anybody who would suit Reigns. :lol


----------



## Wynter

I'm getting more and more hyped for Randy vs Roman. These house show reports are killing me :lol


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman with a valet wouldn't match his character/personality. It was either him and brothers or he was lone wolf.
> 
> And I think it's still debatable on who is actually over; Lana or Rusev. The foreigner gimmick will always draw cheap heat, but Lana has been really keeping Rusev afloat.
> 
> Unlike Rusev, Roman has been getting steadily over as a solo guy on his own accord. I'd be more inclined to like the idea of someone directing his matches from the sideline if he was having sucky matches in the house shows too. Then I say he would need help.
> But house show reports show me that when the time comes and he has to arise to the occasion, Roman will deliver. MOTN? Doubt it. But it will be a solid or good match.
> 
> But I can see where you are coming from. I don't know if his current character will be right with a valet.


That's probably because our impressions of what a valet is and does are very different. A perennial damsel in distress valet would be perfectly in line with his character and his appeal. Someone he rescues from a bad guy and they start coming to the ring together and she's always under physical threat because she can't defend herself. The casuals (and especially kids who like superheros) love that sort of stuff. 

Until and unless you're worried that jealousy would cause Reigns' female fans to turn away 



NeyNey said:


> Ah, okay I see.
> I don't know, I just wanna see him bloom on his own. I wanna see how he proves everybody wrong on his own.
> People would begin the whole "He sucks when he's alone!" discussion again, if the manager would leave.
> Who would you wanna see as his manager? Have you someone in your mind or not?
> The idea maybe sounds not good to me 'cause I don't know anybody who would suit Reigns. :lol


I'm totally picturing someone like Sensational Sherry or Ms Elizabth. The only one that comes close to that in the WWE right now is Summer Rae. But not quite because she's already wrestled. If HBK and Machoman can have valets and have those actually become a part of their legacies (when they were both instrumental in getting them over), so can Roman Reigns. Nobody in the WWE can truly get over on their own either. 

I swear if Reigns' wife wanted to be on WWE TV, it would be absolutely ideal imo.

Edit: If you want someone to have a long career, you have to keep mixing and matching them with people. Putting them in and out of factions. Making and breaking tag teams. Taking and discarding managers. All the guys that didn't do that sort of stuff (and I can name only a few anyways) did not have very long lasting careers. You need others to help you reach your full potential and have a long career.


----------



## Wynter

Reaper said:


> That's probably because our impressions of what a valet is and does are very different. A perennial damsel in distress valet would be perfectly in line with his character and his appeal. Someone he rescues from a bad guy and they start coming to the ring together and she's always under physical threat because she can't defend herself. The casuals (and especially kids who like superheros) love that sort of stuff.
> 
> Until and unless you're worried that jealousy would cause Reigns' female fans to turn away


:lmao I wouldn't even be shocked if some Tumblr chicks has a meltdown 

But honestly, at the moment, seeing Roman having to constantly play Captain Save A Hoe with his valet isn't appealing :lmao His character his there to whoop ass and do his own thing. The only person he truly cares about and wants to partner up with is Dean Ambrose.

I don't know. Roman and a valet just seems weird. Roman will be fine, he can easily be added layers with just extending his personality and being allowed a different mic style.
EDIT: Cocky heel(corporate) Reigns, similar to when he was in FCW with Summer Rae would work. But he's not that guy right now 





well, she wasn't his valet, but still :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well they're already going the cheesy 80s route with him by making him look/act like Rambo/other generic 80s action hero. Might as well go Conan the Barbarian (sorry Trips) and stick a valet to him.

I don't know how well a face will work with a valet though. Or who would be able to fill the role. Maybe if we had a younger Stephanie Mcmahon.


----------



## NeyNey

Summer's acting skills are actually awesome. 
But I don't think she would suit Reigns. Well, you never know.
Maxine pops in my mind... :banderas :banderas :banderas 

Maybe in his later years, but right now he has to grow on his own.


----------



## Wynter

Cocky, douchey Corporate Reigns with a chick on the side would be kind of great :lol Has to be the perfect valet though.


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Cocky, douchey Corporate Reigns with a chick on the side would be kind of great :lol Has to be the perfect valet though.


Once Lana is done with Rusev. Those two in business suits coming out together from time to time would be pretty sweet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SCREW YOU REAPER! I literally JUSTclicked this thread to say "Have Reigns bury Rusev and take Lana with him." STOP THINKING LIKE ME :cussin:!!!!!!*


----------



## Wynter

Dude....Lana and Roman....fucking hell :lmao

Just picture Roman being a cocky asshole, just smug as all get out and just disrespectful as fuck. And then you have Lana, smug as freaking pie with her smirk and just helping him draw heat. Lana just bleeds perfect manager, so I can see her working with him :lol

I wouldn't mind that happening with Roman turning heel and coming out with tie and suit. 

But that's when he turns heel


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Im starting to turn **** for Roman










dem duck lips :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude....Lana and Roman....fucking hell :lmao
> 
> Just picture Roman being a cocky asshole, just smug as all get out and just disrespectful as fuck. And then you have Lana, smug as freaking pie with her smirk and just helping him draw heat. Lana just bleeds perfect manager, so I can see her working with him :lol
> 
> I wouldn't mind that happening with Roman turning heel and coming out with tie and suit.
> 
> But that's when he turns heel


*This way the men and women would both be satisfied. They'd make the hottest (on screen) power couple :banderas*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Ronda Rousey signs with WWE. She wants to use the "RR" initials for her merch. This puts her at odds with Roman. The dispute is settled in a "shoot" fight where she submits Roman. She controls the monogram and Reigns is left to chart a new identity. He can either be called "Samoa" Joe Anoai, or got to TNA and be part of a new trio, The Bromans.


----------



## Wynter

God damn it, Reaper!!!!! Why did you have to go on and put that idea in my head :cuss:


@Bo Wyatt yassssss, Let Roman Reign all over you :reigns


 

Oh and :bo


----------



## CZWRUBE

Bo Wyatt said:


> Im starting to turn **** for Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dem duck lips :banderas


Hmmm, well I don't know what to say about that one. But hey good for you!!! :|(Y) I don't judge .


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

Have him start wrestling in blackface


----------



## BORT

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

I'd make him say he's gay and hates all women and have him start hitting on Darren Young.


----------



## Wynter

Believe in the duck lips!!!


----------



## Reaper

The Reigns Train said:


> *SCREW YOU REAPER! I literally JUSTclicked this thread to say "Have Reigns bury Rusev and take Lana with him." STOP THINKING LIKE ME :cussin:!!!!!!*














WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude....Lana and Roman....fucking hell :lmao
> 
> Just picture Roman being a cocky asshole, just smug as all get out and just disrespectful as fuck. And then you have Lana, smug as freaking pie with her smirk and just helping him draw heat. Lana just bleeds perfect manager, so I can see her working with him :lol
> 
> I wouldn't mind that happening with Roman turning heel and coming out with tie and suit.
> 
> But that's when he turns heel


To me they're the perfect pair on paper thus far. Like I amended in my earlier post. Reigns as much as anyone else in the WWE needs to be with someone - heel or face. The whole solo thing has absolutely nothing to do with whether he's capable or incapable. Austin started off in a tag team. HHH started out with an entourage, then Chyna, then HBK, In fact, I barely remember HHH ever having a lengthy singles career at all. He was always with someone or the other. 

It's perfectly fine. To me a team/duo/manager+wrestler combo is superior to a pure singles wrestler. There's very, very few people in the world that can pull it off and it usually takes them a while to get to that level anyways.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy fuck Reigns and Lana :lol

Perfect. Once they remove that Russian accent from Lana and Reigns goes heel of course :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*After Reigns pins Rusev, Lana could tower over him and say :lana "You are a disgrace to mother Russia. I don't like losers. PATOEY!" then wrap herself around Reigns' arm as they ride off into the sunset :reigns /\ :lana*


----------



## Wynter

Damn it, Reaper. That's so perfect. I don't think my ovaries could handle Roman and Lana :lmao

Omg, now I wants it whenever Roman turns heel :mark:

Just picture Roman all GQ'd in a suit and tie, Lana just being her sexy self, and they're just standing there, damn near posing and smug as fuck :lol

That pairing :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bo Wyatt said:


> Im starting to turn **** for Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dem duck lips :banderas


Don't worry. It happpens to the best of us. Behold Mr. He's Just A Business Partner back in the golden days.










Head on shoulder and ish :banderas


----------



## Trublez

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

ITT: People having orgasms about the thought of Reigns being depushed. I don't even like Reigns much but this is too funny :drake1


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *After Reigns pins Rusev, Lana could tower over him and say :lana "You are a disgrace to mother Russia. I don't like losers. PATOEY!" then wrap herself around Reigns' arm as they ride off into the sunset :reigns /\ :lana*


Roman and Lana would be hot together as heels. They ooze sex. I've even started to crush on her. GQ Corporate Reigns and Lana is money.

But I want Reigns to be solo for the time being. He just got out of a group. I want him to shine on his own before more people jump in the mix.


----------



## SZilla

*Re: How would you de-push Roman Reigns?*

I'd give him a Dr. Emmett Brown from Back to the Future gimmick, where he'd wear a lab coat and just run around the ring every match screaming "1.21 GIGAWATTS?!?!?!" for a couple of minutes before running head first into a post and knocking himself out. He usually loses the match unless he's against the likes of Daniel Bryan or Dean Ambrose, in which, although unconscious, he'll still somehow win.

If I wanted to tear down the company, I'd give every talent that very same gimmick, except Cena, who'll sit in the center of the ring and talk about "overcoming the odds" and how everyone else is "a goober poopypants mcfartface."


----------



## Wynter

Exactly. I think Roman will benefit from being a solo babyface first. He is riding great momentum on his own and I think it's time to show he can deliver without help. He has to silence these haters 

Now, when he turns heel, Roman/Lana can slay the fucking world together :mark:


----------



## kingbucket

Roman and Lana??










Edit..

Damn, I never can figure out how to correctly post a picture on here.. The picture is suppose to be of Randy from South Park on the computer, jizzing all over the place. In other words, I really like this idea for the future


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Wynter

Reaper said:


>


:homer2


You win this round. It was really unfair to bring Lana in this convo :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Empress said:


> Roman and Lana would be hot together as heels. They ooze sex. I've even started to crush on her. GQ Corporate Reigns and Lana is money.
> 
> But I want Reigns to be solo for the time being. He just got out of a group. I want him to shine on his own before more people jump in the mix.


Speaking of oozing sex, DAT Steph avatar kada


----------



## Naka Moora

kingbucket said:


> Roman and Lana??


Lana... <3333333333333


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> :homer2
> 
> 
> You win this round. It was really unfair to bring Lana in this convo :no:


I know right. There's no way to reject Lana. (Y)



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Speaking of oozing sex, DAT Steph avatar kada


Steph has just gotten more beautiful over the years. She and Lana are my woman crushes in the WWE. kada


----------



## Wynter

Stephanie and Lana all in one convo :homer


----------



## Joshi Judas

I can see Empress likes women in power. No Dixie Carter though hopefully :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I can see *Empress* likes *women in power*.


*Now what gave you that idea *


----------



## Empress

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I can see Empress likes women in power. No Dixie Carter though hopefully :lmao


As Austin would say, Hell No! Only powerful ladies catch my eye. Dixie can't wipe the stilettos of Steph and Lana :millhouse


----------



## Romangirl252

I like Roman on his own


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lana and Roman on my screen at the same time with Lana doing that sexy smirk of hers? :banderas My ovaries will be no more after this, so unfortunately I cannot support this idea.


----------



## Wynter

Omg, WF would really hate his ass :lmao

There would be no stopping Roman if he went Heel and came out with Lana. They would slaaaaay :lol


----------



## Ice Tom

Do any of you think, if Brock goes on a long reign (no pun intended) of terror, winning the WWEWHC, perhaps making Cena tap/quit, destroying Bryan, decimating Orton and Cesaro; and leaving Batista and Rock destroyed etc., if Roman eventually defeats him clean at Mania, the moment could possibly trump the ending of the streak itself, as it almost could be considered ending the streak by proxy?


----------



## SubZero3:16

No.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's a thread in General section asking if Reigns would get over as a face if he broke the streak :lel*


----------



## Wynter

I hope we get some storyline progression between Randy and Roman tonight. 

Give me something person to sink my teeth into, WWE :dance


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *There's a thread in General section asking if Reigns would get over as a face if he broke the streak :lel*


I see I wasn't the only one that found this hilarious :lol


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


>


----------



## Ccoffey89

Idk if this has been posted here or not but here is another Roman interview http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0707/577800/roman-reigns-on-if-the-shield-didnt-break-up/



> The Shield sticking together:
> 
> "I could have really seen The Shield closing down every single show for the next three years. I think we had that ability and that we were that hot,. I think it's an understatement that the vast majority of the fans loved The Shield. But we didn't have too many opponents left to face. Possibly the Wyatts, but you can't really go above Evolution, especially after beating them twice. Between myself, Dean and Seth, we're doing the exact same thing The Shield was doing, but we're doing it on our own now."
> 
> Being in WWE developmental:
> 
> "It definitely helped. I've always been the kind of guy who was thrown in the fire. I was always been able to learn pretty fast. It taught me all the basics that I needed to know, taught me a lot of things about being in the locker room, around the boys, the producers and the office."
> 
> His goals in WWE:
> 
> "I always watch, learn, see what works and then make it my own and make it better than anybody would ever imagine it would be. I want to raise the bar, to be the actual best performer, to be the best man possible, to be the biggest WWE superstar the world's ever seen. Those are my goals. I want to be the top guy, to run this company, to run the locker room and just make this product better in general."


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

All these fucking merges have made this thread unreadable.


----------



## -XERO-

Another random post.

*<<<<My mom's here, and I feel like those 2 again..........*






If it wasn't for this thread & alot of you in here, I'd feel worse than I actually do. I can joke and laugh about it here. Thank God for Roman & Dean (and Orton/Taker) who I can relate to. lol


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> Idk if this has been posted here or not but here is another Roman interview http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0707/577800/roman-reigns-on-if-the-shield-didnt-break-up/


Thanks for posting the interview. He's very well spoken and presents himself well. He's very ambitious and goal oriented. 

The merging of all these hate threads are getting a bit much. It's cluttering actual conversation between those who like him and others offering constructive criticism.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Another thread merged? fpalm

Worst part is the posts get mixed up so getting back to the last post in the original thread is a pain.


----------



## Empress

-UNDEAD- said:


> Another random post.
> 
> *<<<<My mom's here, and I feel like those 2 again..........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for this thread & alot of you in here, I'd feel worse than I actually do. I can joke and laugh about it here. Thank God for Roman & Dean (and Orton/Taker) who I can relate to. lol


:reigns:reigns

Roman and us are here to make the day go a little bit easier.

RAINNMAIKAHH, I love your new sig!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah been watching a lot of WWE circa 2000 recently and I remember HHH was my favorite as a kid (and Y2J). 

I may actually cheer him over Reigns at their ppv match :side: Reigns should go over of course.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-UNDEAD- said:


> Another random post.
> 
> *<<<<My mom's here, and I feel like those 2 again..........*
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for this thread & alot of you in here, I'd feel worse than I actually do. I can joke and laugh about it here. Thank God for Roman & Dean (and Orton/Taker) who I can relate to. lol


*
Glad I could help :reigns. *


----------



## midnightmischief

is there some 'super' mod we can speak to and ask if there is a way to stop these merges?

although I must admit, that last merge made me laugh... Roman in a love triangle... I would pity the poor diva - she would be soooooo hated by the fans lol specially if she broke his heart.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> So every other wrestler who gets hot tags in matches too....why aren't they over as much as him? Jesus Christ, this board can be so ridiculous :lol
> 
> If it all took was hot tags to get someone over, then there would be many talents getting huge pops fpalm
> 
> Don't even say it's because his push, because Del Rio will like to ask why the audience doesn't give a fuck about him.


He was Mr Hot-Tags for one of the most over main event-level stables in years. I'm not saying he wouldn't have gotten over regardless but to say this was anything but the most carefully constructed, protected, and planned-out push the WWE has done in years is ludicrous.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Is Roman Reigns ready to win the big one at WrestleMania 31?*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> He was Mr Hot-Tags for one of the most over main event-level stables in years. I'm not saying he wouldn't have gotten over regardless but to say this was anything but the most carefully constructed, protected, and planned-out push the WWE has done in years is ludicrous.


So what's the problem? :shrug WWE is actually taking their time and building someone and not hotshotting them to the WWE title in the first 3 months. The only problem that people have with this if they're being honest is that it isn't their favourite wrestler who's getting it. Also Ambrose and Rollins haven't fared badly at all in all of this but people tend to neglect that fact.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

He's getting so much hate, and the super push is coming. I'd like reasons why you simply HATE reigns.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I dont hate him at least not yet


----------



## JohnCooley

I don't. Im a huge fan of his actually.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

My problem is he hasn't had to earn shit, if he looked like Dolph Ziggler or someone else like that he'd never be in this position.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him, i just find him pretty boring and predictable in every match.


----------



## padraic

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



RustyPro said:


> My problem is he hasn't had to earn shit, if he looked like Dolph Ziggler or someone else like that he'd never be in this position.


thats how life works.


----------



## JohnCooley

RustyPro said:


> My problem is he hasn't had to earn shit, if he looked like Dolph Ziggler or someone else like that he'd never be in this position.



But Ziggler is actually a good looking guy. You most be talking about his physique?


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



JohnCooley said:


> But Ziggler is actually a good looking guy. You most be talking about his physique?


Yeah I just mean he has the bigger body, which should never warrant a push. Just seems silly, I have no problem with him, if he gets better that's great. The problem is you're supposed to be good before you get your push not the other way around.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

*Because he's not going to attract non-wrestling viewers.

I don't want to live in another mediocre era in wrestling.
*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Bad mic skills, has shown average charisma at best, is the definition of cookie cutter, he has no gimmick, no character whatsoever, nothing is known about him other than "hey look at this big guy who Spears people, you're supposed to think he's cool", is being pushed much harder than much better talent, and is being groomed for the top spot in the company despite the only thing he seems to have going for him is a look, which doesn't mean anything to anybody in 2014 except for the McMahons.

The horrible in ring work doesn't help his case in the least. I can't hold that as a deal breaker against him because it isn't but given how bad he is without sucking in the ring, it just makes me tolerate him even less because he doesn't even offer that.


----------



## Tweener ken

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him.


----------



## AntMan

What's Reigns doing tonight I wonder? Rollins is facing Cena and Ambrose should get involved there.


----------



## Gandalf

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

he gettin special treatment cause he the rocks cousin


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him, actually a fan, what I hate is the path it looks like he is headed down from a character standpoint:

:cena3 2.0

Yes! In B4 the thread merge!


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

reigns isn't my favorite wrestler on the roster, but i recognise his value and potential. i don't understand the hate, it's not like he's blatantly pulling strings backstage or that he's an asshole to fans. even his biggest detractors tend to admit that his natural intensity and aura makes up for his ring and mic skills. i think he's actually been improving in the ring since his debut and is building a unique moveset and mannerisms for himself.


----------



## JohnCooley

RustyPro said:


> Yeah I just mean he has the bigger body, which should never warrant a push. Just seems silly, I have no problem with him, if he gets better that's great. The problem is you're supposed to be good before you get your push not the other way around.



Yeah, true that.


----------



## A-C-P

AntMan said:


> *What's Reigns doing tonight* I wonder? Rollins is facing Cena and Ambrose should get involved there.


Standing Tall at the end of the show after a # of Superman Punches and Spears of course :bo


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Steiner beat me up said:


> he gettin special treatment cause he the rocks cousin


*...is what an ignorant @$$ smark would say to find reasons to hate on Rock.*


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

*Because WWE is pushing him basically because of his look. Simple enough from me. He's not even worth a paragraph explanation. Let alone a rant...*


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Don't hate him at all, in fact, I'm all for him being a top guy


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

If I want to get pissed at imaginary TV characters there are a lot worse ones on Game of Thrones


----------



## Tmcmrfrd84

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

if you want proof Reigns isnt ready, just look at what wwe has done with him since the shield split.....and that answer is....theyve done nothing and hes done nothing to warrant being thrusted into the title picture, i mean come on, the shield is what got him over, and after the split, he still has the shield theme, entrace, atire, and hes still being protected in tag and 6 man tags and other non-one on one matches like mitb.

whats that say about how "ready" they think he is, that he cant even wrestle alone, or how much does it say about his character or charisma that they are keeping a stable gimmick on him instead of letting him be an individual like ambrose and rollins, and this is why he is getting hate, fans can even tell hes being rushed.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

He's okay. Not really a fan of anyone else to care about him getting a Wrestlemania push above them. Maybe I'd hate him if he wasn't getting any crowd reactions since that was one of the added reasons I hated Del Rio when he was getting his super push, but he's getting good reactions so it's ok.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bad mic skills, has shown average charisma at best, is the definition of cookie cutter, he has no gimmick, no character whatsoever, nothing is known about him other than "hey look at this big guy who Spears people, you're supposed to think he's cool", is being pushed much harder than much better talent, and is being groomed for the top spot in the company despite the only thing he seems to have going for him is a look, which doesn't mean anything to anybody in 2014 except for the McMahons.
> 
> The horrible in ring work doesn't help his case in the least. I can't hold that as a deal breaker against him because it isn't but given how bad he is without sucking in the ring, it just makes me tolerate him even less because he doesn't even offer that.


The way I see it is the guy is willing to improve and work towards getting better, which he's clearly done if you look at him say 6 months ago, so in that sense, he's alright in my book.



nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *...is what an ignorant @$$ smark would say to find reasons to hate on Rock.*


I don't think he was hating on The Rock, he was saying he has favouritism because he's The Rock's cousin, which might actually play a part in it for all we know, the same as what some people say in regards to The Uso's.


----------



## AntMan

A-C-P said:


> Standing Tall at the end of the show after a # of Superman Punches and Spears of course :bo


Works for me I guess lol.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

People are just upset at how much he is getting pushed in our faces so fast after just starting his solo run... I will never understand the insane hate people have for him though...

People NEED to stop being major hypocrites though because he is over no matter what people say so i am thankful they are doing something with him.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Roman Reigns is Awesome. If he wasn't good for business he wouldn't be on the main roster period. The guy is still green but with the right push and the right storyline he can be great.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Tmcmrfrd84 said:


> if you want proof Reigns isnt ready, just look at what wwe has done with him since the shield split.....and that answer is....theyve done nothing and hes done nothing to warrant being thrusted into the title picture, i mean come on, the shield is what got him over, and after the split, he still has the shield theme, entrace, atire, and hes still being protected in tag and 6 man tags and other non-one on one matches like mitb.
> 
> whats that say about how "ready" they think he is, that he cant even wrestle alone, or how much does it say about his character or charisma that they are keeping a stable gimmick on him instead of letting him be an individual like ambrose and rollins, and this is why he is getting hate, fans can even tell hes being rushed.


This makes a lot of sense and is very valid I feel, Reigns was always my least favourite member of The Shield (I liked him, but much preferred Rollins and Ambrose more so) ... but you do have a point here, he does stand behind Ambrose and Rollins in regards to things here for sure.

That said, I still don't hate him, cause he's showing improvement and as I say, that's fine in my book, the guy is willing to work for the spot whether he's been handed it or not.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> The way I see it is the guy is willing to improve and work towards getting better, which he's clearly done if you look at him say 6 months ago, so in that sense, he's alright in my book.


Huh? There's nothing different about him 6 months ago than there is now. 

If he's willing to improve, great. A for effort, try your hardest and then we can talk about the world title as a possibility an absolute hell of a lot later than WrestleMania 31.


----------



## Kaban

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



RustyPro said:


> Yeah I just mean he has the bigger body, which should never warrant a push. Just seems silly, I have no problem with him, if he gets better that's great. The problem is you're supposed to be good before you get your push not the other way around.


Problem with Ziggler is he has a high pitched, somewhat annoying voice. Can't have that shit in a main eventer.

Even if Reigns only says three word sentences, it comes across as mature and serious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Good evening everyone. The daily shitstorm is here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1314386-why-do-you-hate-roman-reigns.html*


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I don't think he was hating on The Rock, he was saying he has favouritism because he's The Rock's cousin, which might actually play a part in it for all we know, the same as what some people say in regards to The Uso's.


*Nah, I've seen a lot of haters pin this precisely on Rock because Rock haters, as we know, rarely have something smart to say.

If you think a guy like Roman Reigns, very good looking dude, 6'4, 260 pounds, who was in his mid-20s when he debuted, wasn't going to get pushed if he wasn't related to The Rock then you're kidding yourself.

Btw if being directly related to The Rock gets you an automatic push, why wasn't this guy pushed too?










Remember him? 12 time WWE Champ Rosey?



As far as The Usos goes, I'm not sure if your comment should make me laugh or cry.

Random @$$ tag teams win the tag titles immediately, pathetic excuse of tag teams like Rhodes and McIntyre, Kofi and Truth, won the tag titles but when it takes The Usos FOUR YEARS to win the tag titles, It's Favoritism.


Maybe anyone of the Anoi'a Family should spend their career as jobbers so they don't get accused of "favoritism".
*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Good evening everyone. The daily shitstorm is here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1314386-why-do-you-hate-roman-reigns.html*


:shitstorm


----------



## superplex23

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Huh? *There's nothing different about him 6 months ago than there is now. *
> 
> If he's willing to improve, great. A for effort, try your hardest and then we can talk about the world title as a possibility an absolute hell of a lot later than WrestleMania 31.


Dude, he has just got his Shield crutch taken away from him. It restricted his ability to progress because he had a role to play in the trio. Compare again in 6 months as a solo performer.

I like the guy, but don't like how he is being overly pushed to the Heavens.

I think the majority of people hate that his mega booking doesn't match his ring ability. Basically the opposite of Ziggler.


----------



## Kratosx23

It's rather amazing how there can be Reigns hate threads day after day after day after day after day after day after day, and somehow the lightbulb with any of you never seems to go off that there just might be something wrong with this guy after all, and not everybody is crazy. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I dont hate him.

He's badass, just like Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Excited for tonight as they continue to build toward Reigns vs HHH! ...Also his pop is getting louder each week


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't I actually like the guy. The man may not be the best ring worker but the dude's aite and he has that bad ass attitude to him that wrestling faces lacks nowadays


----------



## Empress

fpalmfpalm

I can't wait for Roman to get the Belts and give folks something to really seethe about.

They keyboard warriors barely post about their favorites but it's Roman all over these boards.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I keep on saying Roman is the most over guy on this forum. Love him or hate him they can't stop talking about him :lol Go on, increase those google hits. This is the entertainment industry, they don't care what people are saying as long as they are talking about it. As they say in showbiz, there's no such thing as bad publicity #romanempire


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



superplex23 said:


> Dude, he has just got his Shield crutch taken away from him. It restricted his ability to progress because he had a role to play in the trio. Compare again in 6 months as a solo performer.


You raise a fair point, one that I never questioned. 6 months of singles performing is *hopefully* going to change him, but I was told he's not the same now as he was 6 months ago and that's just not true.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



superplex23 said:


> Dude, he has just got his Shield crutch taken away from him. It restricted his ability to progress because he had a role to play in the trio. Compare again in 6 months as a solo performer.
> 
> I like the guy, but don't like how he is being overly pushed to the Heavens.
> 
> I think the majority of people hate that his mega booking doesn't match his ring ability. Basically the opposite of Ziggler.


his association with the shield has given him a great canvas to build on his career. ziggler has been floundering in the midcard with a horrible name for most of his career. perception is very important for the WWE, and roman's idiosyncracies make him a sort of enigma of untapped potential. if i was the least bit superficial and not a WWE follower, i'd think that reigns was a top guy just by looking at him. if his push is undeserved, then the fans will turn on him eventually. so far it hasn't been as bad as people make it out to be, just a lot of assumptions and guessing based on how well he's been booked.


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> I keep on saying Roman is the most over guy on this forum. Love him or hate him they can't stop talking about him :lol Go on, increase those google hits. This is the entertainment industry, they don't care what people are saying as long as they are talking about it. As they say in showbiz, there's no such thing as bad publicity #romanempire


Very true. It's when they're not talking about you that it's a problem. 

I'm looking forward to what he does tonight.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I wouldn't say hate. But he _is_ relentlessly boring in every possible way.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him..I don't even dislike him...

But we have seen these shit before and we are tired of them.. A dude gets pushed to the sky because of looks and not actual talent... I don't know if he becomes good in the future but RIGHT NOW,i can see the talent to the guy...

The crowd clearly responds to him because of two reasons. Looks and booking.. Nothing else..Eventually they will get tired of him unless he improves in something..


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

No reason to hate him yet at all. Reigns is a lot like Batista i suppose. Not much going for him on the mic and his look is what really defines the character. In this era more than any other he will struggle to last very long without getting a very negative mixed reaction, especially if he is booked like Cena as we all expect. 

The Rock was fairly average in the ring himself but he brought entertainment to his promo work. Can Reigns? He certainly can improve but he's not a natural and he'll never be able to live up to any of the top level mic workers we've seen over the years and that will lead to problems when the casuals grow a little weary of his act.

He is fresh at the moment and getting very good reactions due to even the smarks giving him a chance currently. I mean, at least Reigns has the presence of a legit badass and he isn't wearing goofy T-shirts or shouting annoying catchphrases every time he appears. If he can avoid doing that and they can give him some good material/feuds there is every chance he could be a success but he must not be a Cena clone.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate Roman Reigns. I actually like him and think he's decent. I do hate the fact that they're super pushing a guy that they know can't work a singles match. You can hide that weakness over and over by putting him in tag matches and letting him do 3 minute sprints to pop a crowd.

When he goes on his own and has shitty matches, the crowd will chant boring, just like they did with his match vs Bray. Reigns isn't the type of babyface that can get beat down for the majority of the match either just to get the crowd on his side and then he gets his shit in and wins. He's too big to play that type of babyface.

Don't push a guy that isn't ready. He's clearly not ready. Main Eventing WM31 I mean what the fuck? Wait for 32.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bad mic skills, has shown average charisma at best, is the definition of cookie cutter, he has no gimmick, no character whatsoever, nothing is known about him other than "hey look at this big guy who Spears people, you're supposed to think he's cool", is being pushed much harder than much better talent, and is being groomed for the top spot in the company despite the only thing he seems to have going for him is a look, which doesn't mean anything to anybody in 2014 except for the McMahons.
> 
> The horrible in ring work doesn't help his case in the least. I can't hold that as a deal breaker against him because it isn't but given how bad he is without sucking in the ring, it just makes me tolerate him even less because he doesn't even offer that.


(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Huh? There's nothing different about him 6 months ago than there is now.
> 
> If he's willing to improve, great. A for effort, try your hardest and then we can talk about the world title as a possibility an absolute hell of a lot later than WrestleMania 31.


Oh of course he is, he's added more to his moveset for a start and he's shown major improvement on the mic, he was barely saying one word at one point and hardly doing anything in the ring, that's to deny this and you're making yourself look silly, even if you hate the guy with a passion that it actually bleeds from you .... you cannot deny this, that's just stupid beyond all levels and just says you just wanna completely discredit the guy no matter what if you say that.

I've said so many times before he was my least favourite member of The Shield but come on, sort it out man!



nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *Nah, I've seen a lot of haters pin this precisely on Rock because Rock haters, as we know, rarely have something smart to say.
> 
> If you think a guy like Roman Reigns, very good looking dude, 6'4, 260 pounds, who was in his mid-20s when he debuted, wasn't going to get pushed if he wasn't related to The Rock then you're kidding yourself.
> 
> Btw if being directly related to The Rock gets you an automatic push, why wasn't this guy pushed too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember him? 12 time WWE Champ Rosey?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as The Usos goes, I'm not sure if your comment should make me laugh or cry.
> 
> Random @$$ tag teams win the tag titles immediately, pathetic excuse of tag teams like Rhodes and McIntyre, Kofi and Truth, won the tag titles but when it takes The Usos FOUR YEARS to win the tag titles, It's Favoritism.
> 
> 
> Maybe anyone of the Anoi'a Family should spend their career as jobbers so they don't get accused of "favoritism".
> *


Wow, you really took that deeper than what it even meant, very passionate reply there, even though you actually read that as much more meaningful than what it was.

I'm saying that not everyone who says that is hating or having a dig at The Rock ... why would anyone wanna have a dig at The Rock anyway?

And about The Uso's, laugh and cry about it as much as you want, I've seen people say this here, not me personally, which of course you misread (again!).

I didn't even read the rest of your reply, it was pointless cause you went off on a tagent that wasn't even warranted.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You raise a fair point, one that I never questioned. 6 months of singles performing is *hopefully* going to change him, but I was told he's not the same now as he was 6 months ago and that's just not true.


It's completely true, as mentioned above, you know it, I know it and everyone knows it.

I'm not saying he's amazing or anything special, but you're blind hate sometimes oozes out of your bones.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> I keep on saying Roman is the most over guy on this forum. Love him or hate him they can't stop talking about him :lol Go on, increase those google hits. This is the entertainment industry, they don't care what people are saying as long as they are talking about it. As they say in showbiz, there's no such thing as bad publicity #romanempire


It's impossible NOT to talk about somebody when they're going to be the company's #2 star for the next 10 to 15 years. If he was in the spot that Big E or Rusev is in, I would never have a reason in the fucking world to type the name Roman Reigns, ever. It wouldn't even cross my mind to pay any attention to him. It's only because they stick it right in your face. That's why I never talk about Sheamus anymore, because he doesn't fucking matter now.

People are still talking about Damien Sandow EXTENSIVELY long after he's dead and buried but if they ever drop Reigns, he's getting Rybacked. Off the map, completely. That's the difference between talent and non talent.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Most people in the forum are Rollins or Ambrose fans, so seeing Reigns as the one most heavily pushed is clearly going to gain him some heat around here.

Right now, I consider myself a fan of the three, but I still need to see Reigns in a big 1v1 match to convince me for real.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's impossible NOT to talk about somebody when they're going to be the company's #2 star for the next 10 to 15 years. If he was in the spot that Big E or Rusev is in, I would never have a reason in the fucking world to type the name Roman Reigns, ever. People are still talking about Damien Sandow long after he's dead and buried but if they ever drop Reigns, he's getting Rybacked. Off the map, completely.


Thanks for adding another google hit to Roman's name. :cool2 #romanempire


----------



## JoMoxRKO

SubZero3:16 said:


> I keep on saying Roman is the most over guy on this forum. Love him or hate him they can't stop talking about him :lol Go on, increase those google hits. This is the entertainment industry, they don't care what people are saying as long as they are talking about it. As they say in showbiz, there's no such thing as bad publicity #romanempire


EXACTLY THIS. Just wait till next year when he grows into his character and gets more popular everyone on this forum that is hating will jump on his bandwagon......


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Next Cena with his 2 moves of doom. The superman punch and spear


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

What has Reigns added? A dropkick to the outside? A move that he doesn't even do correctly anymore?


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thanks for adding another google hit to Roman's name. :cool2 #romanempire


Why the fuck would I care how many Google hits this hack hits? Google hits aren't gonna determine his push. They're gonna push him if he has 10 Google hits worldwide.


----------



## superplex23

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



SVETV988_fan said:


> *his association with the shield has given him a great canvas to build on his career*. ziggler has been floundering in the midcard with a horrible name for most of his career. perception is very important for the WWE, and *roman's idiosyncracies make him a sort of enigma of untapped potential*. if i was the least bit superficial and not a WWE follower, i'd think that reigns was a top guy just by looking at him. *if his push is undeserved, then the fans will turn on him eventually*. so far it hasn't been as bad as people make it out to be, just a lot of assumptions and guessing based on how well he's been booked.


1. I agree. There couldn't have been a better way to introduce the three men and have them get over. But reliance on the three-man-tag dynamic has prevented his individual progression, where Rollins and Ambrose were already talented singles performers.

2. This is true. It is why the women love the guy and that enigmatic element gives him an edge that very few other performers have.

3. And fans have already turned on him. How many Reigns hate threads are we seeing daily? Mostly hated on by Shield fans who enjoyed the role he played in the Shield, but prefer Ambrose or Rollins.

4. And I mention Ziggler as the polar opposite of Reigns = Shit booking, amazing in-ring talent.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You raise a fair point, one that I never questioned. 6 months of singles performing is *hopefully* going to change him, *but I was told he's not the same now as he was 6 months ago and that's just not true*.


I hear this all the time from the blind Reigns marks. Still the same moveset, still the same shit mic work.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the fuck would I care how many google hits this hack hits? Google hits aren't gonna determine his push. They're gonna push him if he has 10 google hits worldwide.


But it does show how popular he is #romanempire


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I'm a fan of Reigns, but I see a lot of faults in him and will call it out. His just not ready at the moment, nor can he perform a good singles match especially with ring generals like Punk, Orton, Bryan, nor can he conduct a good promo and always hides behind Ambrose and Rollins. His been hiding behind them for a long time and it is understandable since his still new. I know he can talk, but he hasn't acquired the mic skills. He needs to improve his game big, especially if people are touting him as the next face of the company.

Also there another guy named Bryan is who mega over and Reigns must match that. WWE has to give him a organic rise rather than a forced one. He must get over big time before they push him big time. Kinda like Cena. This has yet to happen, but it is a work in progress.

For me Reigns is the one guy who can topple Cena from his top spot. I really want to see Cena gone. His the product of the old and his time is up. I think the product will get better with no Cena and think more people might return to watching WWE if Cena is gone.


----------



## Kratosx23

Uhhh...I don't care how popular he is. I don't know how many times I've said it before, I don't consider popularity worth anything. We've seen that they're completely willing to push completely unpopular people, Del Rio, Sheamus, and others. The only person who needs to like Reigns is Vince, what anybody else says doesn't matter.


----------



## Waffelz

Google hits! What has this forum came to?


----------



## Empress

If Roman is being groomed to be the next big thing, popularity is very important. The WWE thrives on mainstream acknowledgment. Let's not act brand new.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Don't hate him but I also don't care for him at the moment because he has mediocre wrestling ability and is getting super-pushed to the top when he doesn't seem ready for it.

Once he improves his in-ring abilities beyond the basic shit like clotheslines, spears and the apron dropkick - that's when I can see myself becoming a fan of him.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Wow, you really took that deeper than what it even meant, very passionate reply there, even though you actually read that as much more meaningful than what it was.
> 
> I'm saying that not everyone who says that is hating or having a dig at The Rock ... why would anyone wanna have a dig at The Rock anyway?
> 
> And about The Uso's, laugh and cry about it as much as you want, I've seen people say this here, not me personally, which of course you misread (again!).
> 
> I didn't even read the rest of your reply, it was pointless cause you went off on a tagent that wasn't even warranted.


*I'm sorry lol. I wasn't talking about you though.

I don't like sheeple that say "Reigns is pushed because of Rock" and I've seen that ridiculous argument tossed around the IWC like a thousand times.

And that argument is ALWAYS used by Rock haters, to show that Rock is apparently a douchebag that uses politics to push his family.*


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't.I always say he's pushed way to much way too soon and he needs work,but I don't hate him.It's not his fault,it's WWE's fault.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Choke2Death said:


> Don't hate him but I also don't care for him at the moment because he has mediocre wrestling ability and is getting super-pushed to the top when he doesn't seem ready for it.
> 
> Once he improves his in-ring abilities beyond the basic shit like clotheslines, spears and the apron dropkick - that's when I can see myself becoming a fan of him.


Yep, this is probably the best response in the thread so far, pretty much the same for me also.

Lets just see how the guy improves and switches it up over time, no one can say he won't do this because we don't know, so we'll just have to see.

Give the guy a bit of leeway and allow him to adapt into the role and improve with time, he does seem to want to show this so I say let him do this, though people are probably going to label him the same way they do Cena with the whole 5 moves of doom thing etc..


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Choke2Death said:


> Don't hate him but I also don't care for him at the moment because he has mediocre wrestling ability and is getting super-pushed to the top when he doesn't seem ready for it.
> 
> Once he improves his in-ring abilities beyond the basic shit like clotheslines, spears and the apron dropkick - that's when I can see myself becoming a fan of him.


Rather he improved his mic skills beforehand.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Empress said:


> If Roman is being groomed to be the next big thing, popularity is very important. The WWE thrives on mainstream acknowledgment. Let's not act brand new.


Thank you. It's why Cena remains on top. Four men in a match and all the crowd can think to chant is " let's go cent/cena sucks" Not let's go Reigns, Orton or anyone else, just Cena. Shoot put Cena in a match with Taker and you might get the same chants. And all Vince hears is " Cena, Cena!" He doesn't care what they are saying the point is that they're saying it. The point is he's the only person's name in the match that is being chanted. John Cena has more discussion than anybody else in the current WWE product. This is why Del Rio can have 10 WWE title reigns and never be relevant and Cena doesn't even have to hold the belt and he's the only one people chant for.


----------



## LigerJ81

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I can see Empress likes women in power. No Dixie Carter though hopefully :lmao



Dixie does have that Old Lady Swag in the right outfits

But thats just me tho :kermit


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *I'm sorry lol. I wasn't talking about you though.
> 
> I don't like sheeple that say "Reigns is pushed because of Rock" and I've seen that ridiculous argument tossed around the IWC like a thousand times.
> 
> And that argument is ALWAYS used by Rock haters, to show that Rock is apparently a douchebag that uses politics to push his family.*


Yeah well, you just have to ignore those kinda people, I see it often also with various talents too ... and it's crazy, I feel sorry for any Cena marks to be honest, imagine that ha

And people that just throw out that shit have no substance to what they are saying, when they do it for this reason only, so it's just an excuse to use against him cause he happens to be The Rock's cousin, they'd say the same if he was Stone Cold's cousin also, so it's not even personal.

I can;t understand anyone hating on The Rock really, the only thing I can understand (but don't really feel personally) is when he says he's here to stay and he's blatantly not, talks about doing it for the love then says he'll only come back if the pay check is big enough etc... but these are all things that don't bother me anyway, as other than that ... I don't really see why people could hate The Rock to be honest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's rather amazing how there can be Reigns hate threads day after day after day after day after day after day after day, and somehow the lightbulb with any of you never seems to go off that there just might be something wrong with this guy after all, and not everybody is crazy. I've never seen anything like that.


*How many CM Punk hate threads are there every day? Does that stop you from liking him? No, so why should it affect us?*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Waffelz said:


> Rather he improved his mic skills beforehand.


I'm a wrestling guy first so that matters to me more. Wouldn't mind improvement on the mic either but if he did that and still lacked the wrestling ability, I would still not be supporting his push.

Mic skills are not a big deal to me as long as he's able to get his point across without stumbling through every word or having bad delivery.


----------



## scorejockey

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I like him, cause it would much rather watch two bruisers then 2 guys who are "skilled in the ring". Sorry, I can't stand these so called serious matches. Give me 2 guys beating the hell out of one another over a ton of moves. Want to know why "skilled" wrestling fell out of favor? Look at the ratings drop, and buy rates, and attendance when Guererro and Benoit were champs. Most boring era ever IMO.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Don't hate any wrestler, but I am against Roman Reigns becoming a singles main event star. He is boring in the ring, average on the mic, and he really only has "DA LOOOK!!11111" going for him. He sucks.


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Don't _hate_ him, but until he shows he can work a good singles match or cut an entertaining promo, he's just Diesel 2.0 to me.

Try and look big and menacing in the ring, play it cool and be a 'badass', wear black and flick your long hair back, Spear/Jackknife, Big Boot/Big Punch, get gassed, struggle through shit singles matches, be carried by smaller but more exciting guys like Shawn & Bret/Seth & Dean, smash RR/SS records, monotonous promos, be hyped up as some 'leader of the New Generation'...

Zzzzz how exciting, seen it all before.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> If Roman is being groomed to be the next big thing, popularity is very important. The WWE thrives on mainstream acknowledgment. Let's not act brand new.


*
I can tell you're Black girl. You've got that flavor in your posts.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Waffelz said:


> Rather he improved his mic skills beforehand.


I don't think it's unfair to say he hasn't improved his mic skills ... don't get me wrong, he is in no way brilliant on the mic ... lol, but it wasn't that long ago where you'd be lucky enough to hear a word from Reigns ... remember The Shield's earlier promo's?






And now this ... 






So he HAS shown improvement and quite a lot too, I think that's fair to say .... and I'm saying this from a neutral point of view by the way, cause I ain't no Reigns mark (which often people will accuse if you defend a talent).


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *How many CM Punk hate threads are there every day? Does that stop you from liking him? No, so why should it affect us?*


Yeah we should stop liking someone because some people don't  Dat herd mentality :lol #romanempire


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *How many CM Punk hate threads are there every day? Does that stop you from liking him? No, so why should it affect us?*





The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I can tell you're Black girl. You've got that flavor in your posts.*


You would be correct.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Oh of course he is, he's added more to his moveset for a start and he's shown major improvement on the mic, he was barely saying one word at one point and hardly doing anything in the ring, that's to deny this and you're making yourself look silly, even if you hate the guy with a passion that it actually bleeds from you .... you cannot deny this, that's just stupid beyond all levels and just says you just wanna completely discredit the guy no matter what if you say that.
> 
> I've said so many times before he was my least favourite member of The Shield but come on, sort it out man!


No, it doesn't say I want to discredit him no matter what. I don't, I want to like the guy, I really do. Hell, I want to like everybody on the roster, I don't get to choose the fact that they suck. Why the hell would I purposefully refuse to accept obvious improvement? You're making shit up because you want to discredit anything that doesn't go with this rose colored glasses view that you have of Reigns. There is very little if any improvement on the mic to speak of. The amount of time he gets on promos does not constitute improvement, improvement means BETTER promos, not longer promos. His promos are still bad and for the most part, even his biggest fans know that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I dont hate him. His push does lead to a boring and uneventful product. How ,any times in a row has he just had to stand tall at the end of the show? Oh, let him feud with Orton. Well. Orton is going to lose. Same with HHH. Has to win The Rumble. Has to win Mania. If this is all a fait accompli, it takes away from any suspense. The same thing happened when you knew there was going to be Cena/Rock II almost 9 months out. It might be bearable if he merited this push. I would actually like to see him on his own more often and not have so many others present to camouflage his various weaknesses. Right now a more appropriate name for him would be Limited Leakee.


----------



## x78

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Reigns' mic skills range from solid to good. If he put on a 4* singles match on PPV (which he hasn't had the opportunity to do yet), 95% of this forum would be on his dick, guaranteed. People think he can't work because he uses power moves and got over through hot tags, they think he can't talk because his mic work was extremely limited in a group where his role was to play the silent badass. People don't like the fact that he's being 'pushed' because wrestling is all about burying people, right? He's being 'shoved down everyones throats' despite paying his dues and getting over as hell as part of one of the greatest stables of all time for the last two years, right? These are probably the same people that were hating on Wyatt before the Royal Rumble, and probably the same ones that were calling Ambrose 'overrated' about two months into his Shield run.


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah we should stop liking someone because some people don't  Dat herd mentality :lol #romanempire


Exactly. I can't respect people who just go along with the crowd and run their likes by other people.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him, he just doesn't entertain me and I don't want to put up with another overpushed guy who hasn't paid his dues or shown that he has the talent and ability to take that "top guy" spot WWE are pushing him headlong to on a rocket strapped to his back.

I would rather he be built up naturally from the bottom where he can work on his ring skills and mic skills and then discuss whether he should be the top guy


----------



## Kratosx23

The Reigns Train said:


> *How many CM Punk hate threads are there every day? Does that stop you from liking him? No, so why should it affect us?*


A hell of a lot less than there are Reigns threads. 8*D

Besides, any complaints about Punk that aren't from the same 5 people focus entirely around how much of a piece of fucking dog shit he is, not his talent.


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Yep,in the The Shield's earlier promos he didn't talk much.The story behind this is,he said in their very first interview ever that he talks only when he wants to lol and the real story behind this is, he's a big guy,big guys are always a championship material (In Vince's eyes).It doesn't matter if they're good enough in the ring or on mic,but I still agree with those of you who said that he improved a little bit.


----------



## Naka Moora

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A hell of a lot less than there are Reigns threads. 8*D
> 
> Besides, any complaints about Punk that aren't from the same 5 people focus entirely around how much of a *piece of fucking dog shit he is*, not his talent.


Why so mad?
What has he done to you to call him that? :ti :ti


----------



## Kratosx23

Nothing. I like him but he's an asshole, it's a fact he even admits. I've never seen anybody in my life who treats fans with as much disdain as he does.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A hell of a lot less than there are Reigns threads. 8*D
> 
> Besides, any complaints about Punk that aren't from the same 5 people focus entirely around how much of a piece of fucking dog shit he is, not his talent.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing. I like him but he's an asshole, it's a fact he even admits. I've never seen anybody in my life who treats fans with as much disdain as he does.


*Well, at least you're honest :draper2*


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A hell of a lot less than there are Reigns threads. 8*D
> 
> Besides, any complaints about Punk that aren't from the same 5 people focus entirely around how much of a piece of fucking dog shit he is, not *his talent*.


His talent at de-valuing the WWE championship is indeed godly. It will never be duplicated by anyone ever again.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, at least you're honest :draper2*


Again, that's another one of those things that I can be honest about because I really, seriously don't care. He's a dick, so what? Good for him, it changes nothing.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it doesn't say I want to discredit him no matter what. I don't, I want to like the guy, I really do. Hell, I want to like everybody on the roster, I don't get to choose the fact that they suck. Why the hell would I purposefully refuse to accept obvious improvement? You're making shit up because you want to discredit anything that doesn't go with this rose colored glasses view that you have of Reigns. There is very little if any improvement on the mic to speak of. The amount of time he gets on promos does not constitute improvement, improvement means BETTER promos, not longer promos. His promos are still bad and for the most part, even his biggest fans know that.


What part of *I'm not a Reigns fan* do you not understand?

Why can I not genuinely defend a talent without being accused of being a blind mark or wearing rose tinted glasses?

I'll say it again, I'm not a Reigns fan, incase you don't understand English, Yo no soy un fan Reigns, Je ne suis pas un fan de Reigns, Ik ben geen fan Reigns, Nie jestem fanem Reigns ... if that helps.

Honestly though, we've gone over this time and time before, not just with me, with others also have had these conversations with you time and time again here, you don't really like anyone anyway ... other than Bray, which you overrate, how can you say Reigns hasn't shown any improvement, it's really really stupid to say.

People naturally show improvement anyway as they go on ... and Reigns is no exception, I've actually noticed a LOT of difference between Reigns late 2012 as opposed to Reigns early 2014 .... a LOT and it's clear that even Mr Magoo can see this.










However I will say it once again, just incase you didn't understand and you want to start throwing out that whole 'You're a blind mark' shit ... I'm not a Reigns fan.

Or maybe it's not that I'm a blind mark at all, but you are actually ... a blind hater, which I hate to throw out there but to be fair, you do hate on everything and anyone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Again, that's another one of those things that I can be honest about because I really, seriously don't care. He's a dick, so what? Good for him, it changes nothing.


*
In the two months I've been here, I've never seen you explicitly state what Reigns does wrong in the ring. You say he's limited and protected, but if he's not botching, what is it that makes you think he's completely untalented?*


----------



## Telos

Alright guys here's something NEGATIVE about Reigns that you might find amusing:

http://vimeo.com/97845741

When Reigns says "Seth, you committed the most unforgivable sin" a fan in the crowd shouted, "What? ... Speak louder!" :lol

This is funny to me because I remember watching this when it aired live and I didn't understand what Reigns said there either. I had to play it back to get it. Reigns did correct himself and spoke louder in the mic afterward.


----------



## CCR16

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Because I do not think he is as good as the guy in my avatar.


----------



## CookiePuss

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's rather amazing how there can be Reigns hate threads day after day after day after day after day after day after day, and somehow the lightbulb with any of you never seems to go off that there just might be something wrong with this guy after all, and not everybody is crazy. I've never seen anything like that.


So in other words, "some people think this so you should too!" right?


----------



## superplex23

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*





The guy has moves, but the WWE choreography and script tone his moveset down. Much like Bryan's moveset from RoH (although nowhere near as vast).

His Moment of Silence (#5) backdrop suplex to Rock Bottom is awesome and I've only ever seen it twice on WWE TV. Given that the execution of some of these moves are sloppy as f*ck, it is encouraging to know that the guy can use more than 3 moves in a match.

So we can blame WWE for the mega-booking *AND* the watered down moveset.

The guy still sounds like he is reading his promos from the teleprompter though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



superplex23 said:


> The guy has moves, but the WWE choreography and script tone his moveset down. Much like Bryan's moveset from RoH (although nowhere near as vast).
> 
> His Moment of Silence (#5) backdrop suplex to Rock Bottom is awesome and I've only ever seen it twice on WWE TV. Given that the execution of some of these moves are sloppy as f*ck, it is encouraging to know that the guy can use more than 3 moves in a match.
> 
> So we can blame WWE for the mega-booking *AND* the watered down moveset.
> 
> The guy still sounds like he is reading his promos from the teleprompter though.


Having 20 or more moves still doesn't make him a good wrestler.


----------



## Empress

Telos said:


> Alright guys here's something NEGATIVE about Reigns that you might find amusing:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/97845741
> 
> When Reigns says "Seth, you committed the most unforgivable sin" a fan in the crowd shouted, "What? ... Speak louder!" :lol
> 
> This is funny to me because I remember watching this when it aired live and I didn't understand what Reigns said there either. I had to play it back to get it. Reigns did correct himself and spoke louder in the mic afterward.


Dean is such a God on the mic. I got chills all over again listening to that promo. :yes

I never realized a fan had yelled at Roman. It's a good thing he heard and spoke up. I liked this promo from Reigns but I felt then and feel now it was a mistake for him to speak after Dean. He got overshadowed IMO. Dean's promo is another reason why Seth's fell flat to me. He put the bar too high.


----------



## amhlilhaus

I went back and watched his singles matches with bryan and punk. there wasn't anything wrong with them other than the crowds kind of being dead. now you can debate why that was, but even then the crowds popped for his power moves. I think it was simply because they didn't buy him competing against the two main eventers yet. the same thing happened with the wyatt match. nothing wrong with it but a subdued crowd. give those matches again and I bet the match structure would be the exact same yet the crowd would be going wild the whole time and everyone would love them.


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> The promotion of Ambreigns is all fine by me (Y)





Empress said:


> :reigns:reigns
> 
> Roman and us are here to make the day go a little bit easier.





The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Glad I could help :reigns. *


Everything's been mostly cool today though, but damn. Conflicted madness, I tell ya. Seemingly endless.

*Thank you all, and Thank You Based Roman "Jesus Christ the Savior" Reigns!*
(Roman haters/dislikers, don't take that seriously.) Haha!


----------



## midnightmischief

I think your on to something there, from what I've heard, the crowd was pretty enthusiastic in the latest house show where he was against wyatt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



NastyYaffa said:


> Having 20 or more moves still doesn't make him a good wrestler.


Yet apparently 'only having 2' does make him a bad one.


----------



## Wynter

Roman got this whole forum pressed as fuck while I'm just like 










Yeah, let's all pay attention to IWC bitching about something(what's new) and not the live audience who's on Roman's dick and the positive shit that gets said about him online. Yeah, let me worry about people fearing for their favorites. :trips

#DatReignsJustWontLetUp #WorryAboutYourFavoritesInstead #YouMadOrNah #YeahYouMad

EDIT: Roman has been getting huge pops at the house and his matches have been being called good, great and fantastic :draper2

But you know, house shows don't count to these people. "Match quality is subjective." unk2


----------



## CookiePuss

WynterWarm12 said:


>


:ti 

this gif

Someone please remake this with Reigns' face on all of the guys dancing


----------



## superplex23

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



NastyYaffa said:


> Having 20 or more moves still doesn't make him a good wrestler.


LoL. Lucky I didn't say he was a good wrestler then.

I wanted to show the fact that the guy has moves, but it's WWE that limit his moveset. So the hate is misdirected.

It IS his fault he has no fluidity or selling ability though.


----------



## The Bloodline

Dean vs Randy tonight, Seth vs Cena, I wonder if Roman will get a match :shrug . I hope so, if not he'll probably just be a run in guy tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81

Nah cause that would leave him with The "Demon" Kane


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



CCR16 said:


> Because I do not think he is as good as the guy in my avatar.


^^ I agree with you,but that's not a reason for hate.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman got this whole forum pressed as fuck while I'm just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's all pay attention to IWC bitching about something(what's new) and not the live audience who's on Roman's dick and the positive shit that gets said about him online. Yeah, let me worry about people fearing for their favorites. :trips
> 
> #DatReignsJustWontLetUp #WorryAboutYourFavoritesInstead #YouMadOrNah #YeahYouMad
> 
> EDIT: Roman has been getting huge pops at the house and his matches have been being called good, great and fantastic :draper2
> 
> But you know, house shows don't count to these people. "Match quality is subjective." unk2


I hate you and that gif right now. :haha


----------



## Wynter

You know I had to bring em out. Pyro was being Pyro again and killing the mood 


Okay, I'm going to need WWE to act like Roman has a storyline. Hopefully Triple H will put him in a match or something for helping Dean against Seth/Randy. 

Or just something. It seems like everyone is interacting with his "rivals" more than him. I need his storyline to get it together :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



x78 said:


> Yet apparently 'only having 2' does make him a bad one.


I never said so.


----------



## MikeAugust

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate Roman Reigns and it's is refreshing to see someone new pushed. The only problem is that he hasn't really proved that he can handle a one on one match. They keep throwing him in tag matches and all he gets is the hot tag, which is where I think the argument that he only has like three moves comes from because that's all he does when he gets in the match. They really need to start giving him some singles matches on Raw so he is ready when it's time for a singles match on PPV.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman got this whole forum pressed as fuck while I'm just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's all pay attention to IWC bitching about something(what's new) and not the live audience who's on Roman's dick and the positive shit that gets said about him online. Yeah, let me worry about people fearing for their favorites. :trips
> 
> #DatReignsJustWontLetUp #WorryAboutYourFavoritesInstead #YouMadOrNah #YeahYouMad
> 
> EDIT: Roman has been getting huge pops at the house and his matches have been being called good, great and fantastic :draper2
> 
> But you know, house shows don't count to these people. "Match quality is subjective." unk2


Yeah match quality is always subjective until it's favourable reviews about their favourite :lol 

#keeponsimpin #staypressed 

Dudes called Stone Cold a sellout because he said something favourable about Reigns but hopped quickly back on Stone Cold's nuts when he said something favourable that they like #simpsgonnasimp #smarksaintnobetterthancasuals #romanempirekeepsgettingstronger


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't, i'm extremely indifferent towards him.


----------



## Wynter

And they ignored the fact Stone Cold said Bray and Cesaro could be stars too. They heard Roman's name and were on it like vultures :lol


EDIT: Hmmmm, Roman is kicking off Raw.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> And they ignored the fact Stone Cold said Bray and Cesaro could be stars too. They heard Roman's name and were on it like vultures :lol


But remember he's the only one out of the three with no charisma or drawing power but yet they all fly to his name like bees to honey :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

Someone had a Roman RULEZ Sign. Sorry Ryback, Roman Got your shit now :reigns


----------



## Wynter

:lol Roman is kicking off Raw. Think he's doing a promo or match?


----------



## Empress

It's Roman's season. #factsonly 

A lot of these folks are gonna need a soft place to land as he continues to get over.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Roman is kicking off Raw. Think he's doing a promo or match?


Stephanie and HHH are letting Roman have their weekly spot? Even they're bowing down.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Roman is kicking off Raw. Think he's doing a promo or match?


He ain't gotta do nuttin but stand there and stare at the crowd like he does in his entrance :lol, 30 secs later Trips will come out say something


----------



## Wynter

:lmao

I wonder what Triple H will do? Because while technically he didn't interfere in the match, he still came and helped Dean. Gotta be setting up for some form of punishment.


----------



## LigerJ81

Reigns Starting Raw, lets see how this goes


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate Roman Reigns. I love the guy.


----------



## own1997

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I like Roman Regins. I think alot of the Reigns hate comes from people viewing him as the weakest member of the Shield. While IMO he is, it doesn't mean he 'sucks'. Reigns brings with him a cool factor and intensity and that's something the current face of the product hasn't. For me, I have to use the current face of the company as the martyr for any future and potential faces of the company and therefore Reigns gets my support. He does need to expand his moveset and work on his mic-skills but we are yet to really see what he is capable of. I think, instead of people just writing him off because of this notion that all big guys are untalented and only please Vince, we should give him a chance between now and Mania and then see if he is as good as people think he can be. We all complain about Cena being the top guy for so long but when somebody else comes around, we seem to just write them off/ or turn on them e.g. Bryan. I'm going to wait and see and if he doesn't improve, so be it but right now, I see an 'it factor' with him.


----------



## dan the marino

SubZero3:16 said:


> So what's the problem? :shrug WWE is actually taking their time and building someone and not hotshotting them to the WWE title in the first 3 months. The only problem that people have with this if they're being honest is that it isn't their favourite wrestler who's getting it. Also Ambrose and Rollins haven't fared badly at all in all of this but people tend to neglect that fact.


The problem is that they hand-picked him for this push instead of letting the fans do it. And because of this they picked him before he was ready. He rarely wrestled outside of his few big moves in tag matches with the Shield and he rarely spoke. From what little I've seen of his mic work since he seems decent enough there but his ring work leaves a LOT to be desired. 

I know a lot of people say ring-work isn't important and maybe it's not as important as other things but you damn sure need to be able to work a match, especially in this day and age where if the crowd is bored they'll let you know. So far Reigns has had like less than 10 singles matches on RAW and nearly all got pretty silent reactions aside from his two big moves. He's just not ready for a push like this: meanwhile there are people who were more than ready who were passed over because they don't look quite as good or aren't related to the Rock or whatever it is that Roman has that made management handpick him from the start.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> He's getting so much hate, and the super push is coming. I'd like reasons why you simply HATE reigns.


Because he is the next Cena and is one of the least talented wrestlers on the roster and one of the weakest mic workers.
He can barely go 5 mins in a match before blowing up.

He just is the next guy because of his size and look.


----------



## Scholes18

Who says he can't talk again?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

See Tyrion, if you're watching Raw now, Reigns is looking very confident on the mic now and is also working with the crowd, not sticking to his scripts which also shows confidence!

You can't knock him really, he's not great but he's not bad either and he has shown improvement and gained a lot of confidence too, this is really hard to argue to be honest.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> He's getting so much hate, and the super push is coming. I'd like reasons why you simply HATE reigns.


He makes wrestling obviously fake. I know it's fake, but it's like a bad actor in a movie, I don't want to be reminded it's fake in the middle of the story. He is awkward, has no flow, has to position other wrestlers into place, and can physically see him stop and think of where to go or what to do next.

Character wise, he is goofy. Strong silent tough guy in wrestling is boring at best since it's not active enough with mannerisms to watch, at it's worst, it's Roman Reigns, a goon trying to look tough who is above any challenge so there's no suspense or drama.

Still for all that I just don't like him, he bores me and I'd rather not see him. I hate where he's at on the rooster bc WWE is intent on forcing him into the ME which means WWE can't give me my wrestling fix.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't "hate" him but seeing WWE give him all the shine and all the rubs is pushing me in that direction, more talented guys have never been given half of the opportunity he has. You can't sit there and say he deserves the push he's getting. It's just a sign that WWE has regressed as a company, they don't push people who organically get over, they just come up with a big master plan and never deviate from it no matter how the fans react, we're meaningless to them, if fans don't react the way they want, they'll just edit it out on the future DVD.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Roman did great with the opening promo. Very impressed.


----------



## BrownianMotion

I've been critical of him but that was some good mic work. Easily his best yet.


----------



## 751161

Credit to Reigns there, that was fucking awesome. Best promo he's cut so far. The crowd were reacting to everything, which is a good thing! People can't deny he's building up some great support from the crowd!


----------



## #Mark

That whole segment was awesome. Reigns is improving fast.


----------



## onlytoview

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Has yet to have a good match or cut consistently good promos (Look at his one on RAW just now, it was horrible). I don't care about looks or intensity, I do not get entertained by that.

His booking RUINED the Shield. It was Samoan Cena and two other guys in the latter days of the Shield. I know he took most of the pins but he'd clean house and get the winning pin too, get the camera stuck in his face all the time, commentators only mentioning him etc. When it was painfully obvious that Ambrose and Rollins carried him for 2 years. Now, I am not bitter, far from it. Rollins has the briefcase and is in an interesting feud with Ambrose but it annoys me how they ruined the Shield just for the golden boy.

I see he has potential, he has charisma and is over and I see why he'll be the next guy. But again, it doesn't do it for me, until he does something special in the ring or on the mic I will dislike him (hate is a stupid word to use toward a wrestler).


----------



## Empress

Roman did a good job with the opening segment. His best mic work to date.


----------



## Telos

:clap

Roman Reigns with a great start to Raw


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*REIGNS CUT AN EXCELLENT PROMO! I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT ANYONE SAYS!!!*


----------



## Wynter

Dat opening and spear though.


----------



## Tosh

Strong opening segment from Roman, showed some balls. Could be the badass face Raw/wwe is lacking without Punk.


----------



## Ccoffey89

lol everyone is the Raw discussion saying Roman is good now. Wheres all the haters he had like 45 mintutes ago?? He's showing that charisma we all new he had and everyone starts noticing.


----------



## BigBossPunk

Good Mic Work from Regins,My Criticism for the dude has been drastically lowered


----------



## DCR

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I just don't get it.

You'll say Reigns has no mic skills but he just cut a good promo that got the fans into it and even went off script to react to the fans. It was pretty much equivalent to the Seth Rollins "I bought in" promo that everyone said validated Rollins.

Not to mention his facial expressions must be moistening panties everywhere. I can admit, that's a beautiful man.


----------



## Erik.

Reigns has an aura, a presence. It outweighs his micwork.


----------



## LigerJ81

ReignsTrain on The Run


----------



## sunnysidee

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



₵A$H®;36446514 said:


> *Because WWE is pushing him basically because of his look. Simple enough from me. He's not even worth a paragraph explanation. Let alone a rant...*


I think this is what is most disappointing about the people cheering him too. This is all he has going for him + 3 cool moves and that's enough to warrant WM main even pushes? "sigh" This product is going to continue to keep going downhill if people like Reigns are hotshotted over people with actually in ring skills and mic skills.


----------



## sheepgonewild

Such a bad promo. Soo funny do see you guys cheer this guy when he has 2 moves of doom, and is terrible with a microphone in his hand.


----------



## SubZero3:16

What did I say? Tell me what did I say? I said all he had to do was go out on in the ring and stand there and look the crowd was on there feet before he even spoke :mark: :mark: 

Then he cuts a promo that sounds more like him than like creative and the crowd eats it up :banderas 

And then he just goats all over the place with Kane ( the word " demon" is currently banned from my vocabulary) :mark:


 #romanempire


----------



## own1997

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



birthday_massacre said:


> *Because he is the next Cena and is one of the least talented wrestlers on the roster* and one of the weakest mic workers.
> He can barely go 5 mins in a match before blowing up.
> 
> He just is the next guy because of his size and look.


New Cena - If that really is a problem, why then do you support Bryan who was SuperBryan at Mania?

Least talented? Honestly? Do you really believe this? 

Weakest mic worker? Wasn't Bryan also very weak on the mic when he came?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Annihilus said:


> You can't sit there and say he deserves the push he's getting. It's just a sign that WWE has regressed as a company, they don't push people who organically get over, they just come up with a big master plan and never deviate from it no matter how the fans react, we're meaningless to them, if fans don't react the way they want, they'll just edit it out on the future DVD.


Nope

Every pore on Reigns skin screams WWE Superstar.. Why will they waste him in the midcard ?


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> lol everyone is the Raw discussion saying Roman is good now. Wheres all the haters he had like 45 mintutes ago?? He's showing that charisma we all new he had and everyone starts noticing.





LigerJ81 said:


> ReignsTrain on The Run


We're taking all passengers on the bandwagon.


----------



## Ccoffey89

#romanisraw #1 trend


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> We're taking all passengers on the bandwagon.


*ALLL ABOOOOARD :reigns!*


----------



## Wynter

Ya'll peeped that one hater in the thread though 8*D

People don't want WWE to let Roman off the leash. Shit will get real


----------



## Lordhhhx

Did someone say all aboard¡¡¡ :reigns


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ya'll peeped that one hater in the thread though 8*D
> 
> People don't want WWE to let Roman off the leash. Shit will get real


Don't worry, he'll be gone once school starts back :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:reigns


----------



## Ccoffey89

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry, he'll be gone once school starts back :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Nah, but Roman was solid in the opening and got to be bad ass there. Poor Mercury eating the spear :lol

That's the potential us Roman fans keep talking about. If WWE keeps building on that, Roman won't have any problems on the mic :dance


----------



## Empress

It's not even about wanting folks to suck off Roman's nuts but but give credit where it's due. I appreciate those that have been able to do that.


----------



## ironyman

This guy is going to be huge. I hope they don't blow it.


----------



## Big_Van_Vader

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him, but I seriously dislike him. He can't wrestle and is being shoved down our throats like a "powerhouse". He's no where near as strong as Cena and wrestles worse. What is there really to like? Lol.... That dismal Superman punch? That was cool in the UFC 15 years ago..... 

He's no Rock or talent of that level and never will be.


----------



## DannyMack

That opening was definitely his best promo work to date. He seemed at ease on the mic and looked like a complete badass. He looked like a legit top guy.


----------



## The Bloodline

I need gifs, i need video, I'm so proud of Roman :clap:clap:clap

The crowd before he spoke :mark::mark::mark:

"When Roman Reigns is in the building youre damn right Cena sucks" :mark::mark::mark:

"Randys Bitch" :mark::mark::mark:

Spear to finley :mark::mark::mark:

His roar! :mark::mark::mark:

Crowd ate him up.


----------



## Kratosx23

OMG, HE SAID BITCH! #AttitudeEra #GoatmanReigns #NextRock

:ti Ya'll are too much.


----------



## RockNova

"When Roman Reigns is in the house, you damn right "Cena Sucks"-Roman Reigns


----------



## Ccoffey89

No Pyro, You're not enough...:side: That doesn't make any sense but You know he looked like a star out there tonight.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him. I'm just afraid that he's going to be the next Cena. You know, an overpushed boring big guy that has "the look" that gets Vince off.


----------



## Wynter

Pyro, why you always in threads where you know the wrestler you despise will be discussed :lol

You are too much, boo :lol

Go help Bray's thread get some damn life 

(I like Bray, so don't come for me )


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> No Pyro, You're not enough...:side: That doesn't make any sense but You know he looked like a star out there tonight.


Pyro's delusional. Take no notice. Reigns did a great job tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro, why you always in threads where you know the wrestler you despise will be discussed :lol
> 
> You are too much, boo :lol
> 
> Go help Bray's thread get some damn life
> 
> (I like Bray, so don't come for me )


 Exactly. They stay giving life to the threads of the guys that they hate while the guy that they like thread is on it's last breath :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I forgot there's a Wyatt thread. Probably because this one's always at the top of the list :wyatt*


----------



## Odo

Plz, just one week, let Roman not stand tall, it just makes people on the fence give less and less of a shit. Also calling a 12 time world champion a pawn is little bit dumb. Better promo delivery than I expected though


----------



## Reaper

Reigns with a godly promo actually. Any person that acknowledges the crowd the way he did and makes an impromptu UNSCRIPTED comment which pops the crowd like that is a main eventer in my books. 

Give him the fucking titles already. This guy's got it all


----------



## LigerJ81

Get over it, you saw a taste of what can be Improved upon. I don't care if ppl hate but give credit where credit is due


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't recall mentioning it, but I might be going prematurely senile I have taken a few nasty head bumps over the years


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't.

He's the next big thing, pretty obvious and I'm looking forward to see how big of a star he will be.


----------



## Empress

I loved his line about Cena. He played well against the crowd and quite frankly, since his segment, the crowd has gone to shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Time for Ambrose to lose and/or get his ass beaten. Get hype .*


----------



## Odo

The Reigns Train said:


> *Time for Ambrose to lose and/or get his ass beaten. Get hype.*


Sigh, isn't this the exact behaviour you are supposedly against?


----------



## Pojko

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

People tend to hate him because he's not a technical wrestler like Bryan or Hart. Or because he won't be amazing on the mic like Rock or Ambrose. But neither was Goldberg, and for a while he was the hottest thing in pro wrestling. 

Reigns has awesome presence and intensity. As long as you keep him a badass face who doesn't dance and smile like Cena or face Punk and he will do just fine. He's an ass-kicker who speaks softly and carries a big stick. And that's why people like him. Because he's different from the standard babyface formula. At least for now...


----------



## Naka Moora

Canelo said:


> Sigh, isn't this the exact behaviour you are supposedly against?


:clap


----------



## swibbs

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him, he just needs a bigger moveset


----------



## tducey

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate the guy, just don't think he should be pushed so fast as he has been.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Canelo said:


> Sigh, isn't this the exact behaviour you are supposedly against?


*The get hype was sarcasm. I'm tired of seeing it, not endorsing it.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *The get hype was sarcasm. I'm tired of seeing it, not endorsing it.*


You gotta go easy on them. You know some of them are a bit … ya know :agree:


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate Reigns, I hate the fact that he's being pushed before he is truly ready. The guy will be thrown to the wolves and receive all the blame from WWE management when he doesn't succeed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Reigns Train said:


> *Time for Ambrose to lose and/or get his ass beaten. Get hype .*


----------



## own1997

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I don't hate Reigns, I hate the fact that he's being pushed before he is truly ready. The guy will be thrown to the wolves and receive all the blame from WWE management when he doesn't succeed.


Agree, they are hyping him up to the point you can sense it not going to plan. Remember Ted Dibiase Jr? At one point it was said if anybody would break the streak, it would be him and now he's sadly nowhere. 

This is why I don't get fans of Ambrose and Rollins hating on Reigns getting all the attention, is it not a blessing in disguise? It's happened so many times over the years where in a faction, it's the ones who are the least hyped that get furthest.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Reigns Train said:


> *Reigns is the only person who hasn't gotten no sold by Cena :*


Dude stop it! This thread just got peaceful. We don't need another mark fight :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No shade, no shade!









Just saying the Ambrose/Rollins feud is so predictable :draper2

But I digress









*

*Reigns is the only person who hasn't gotten no sold by Cena :*


----------



## Wynter

Reigns, behave. No trolling. We're trying to stop it, not set fire to it :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

He about the Open The Flood Gates


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I'd rather that not happen. No bashing of other talents in here.


----------



## Empress

I guess they're serious about Cena and Reigns feuding in the future. fpalm

After Cena's been fed, at least Roman has The Rock to do the clean up job. Jericho is helping Bray out and Roman will need his cousin to help him out. I'd have no issue with this program if Cena put over talent but he doesn't .


----------



## Wynter

Girl, you know that's going to come. What up and coming talent doesn't feud with Cena at some point :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Girl, you know that's going to come. What up and coming talent doesn't get fed to Cena at some point :lol


There. Fixed it for ya. :cool2


----------



## LigerJ81

I guess The IWC gonna get behind Cena for this feud. :cena5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, I'd rather that not happen. No bashing of other talents in here.


*No one got bashed. It was a comment about the storyline. How can you not see that? fpalm*


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

If he is the solution to the Cena problem then I'm all for his push. And what I mean by that is he is not Cena. 

Yep he maybe crap in the ring, maybe pushed like Superman, may even turned into a merch selling shill... but he is not John Cena with the most horrible ring attire, and cheesball, cringeworthy (yep I said the IWC buzzword cringeworthy) promos in the history of the business.

If Reigns can take his spot, put them there now, whether he's ready or not.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Should've been endeavored a while ago but because he has, The Rock as a relative, a look, and five moves of doom, he won't be.


----------



## Wynter

> Time for Ambrose to lose and/or get his ass beaten. Get hype


So nothing about that above statement looks wrong to you??
And we are in a Roman thread at that :lol



> Oh look, Roman's going to superman another match, Get hype


That's about the same amount of productivity. The way you expressed your distaste for the storyline just seemed meh. But it's all good. Just don't need another war coming to this thread :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> So nothing about that above statement looks wrong to you??
> And we are in a Roman thread at that :lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the same amount of productivity. The way you expressed your distaste for the storyline just seemed meh. But it's all good. Just don't need another war coming to this thread :lol


*

It doesn't bother me. People are allowed to get bored by monotony. If that's how they feel, they should be able to express their opinion. What's unproductive is "REIGNS SUCKS, DON'T PUSH HIM!" 

This adds zero insight to the discussion. I didn't say "AMBROSE SUCKS", I expressed that he's in a monotonous storyline that hasn't evolved since it's creation. It's a valid point, and just about as productive as the 5 pages of Dean gif spam that I ignored earlier. Don't think I need to get shit for it.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

All Wynter is saying is don't fan the flames.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

when he said those comments about john cena :banderas


----------



## Natecore

Ambrose/Rollins is monotonous to people? Maybe monotonous isn't the correct word you want to use. Ambrose's proclamation last week that Rollins holds TNT in his briefcase was brilliant writing and a new twist on the MITB briefcase that a wrestler was going to commit everything to being there to prevent a successful cash in. It adds suspense Everytime to a Rollns cash in and forces him to account for Ambrose preventing him from striking only when the WWE Champ is weakened. 

Seems to me to be anything but monotonous. Seems quite dynamic to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Natecore said:


> Ambrose/Rollins is monotonous to people? Maybe monotonous isn't the correct word you want to use. Ambrose's proclamation last week that Rollins holds TNT in his briefcase was brilliant writing and a new twist on the MITB briefcase that a wrestler was going to commit everything to being there to prevent a successful cash in. It adds suspense Everytime to a Rollns cash in and forces him to account for Ambrose preventing him from striking only when the WWE Champ is weakened.
> 
> Seems to me to be anything but monotonous.


*
It's definitely the correct word, but we'll take it over here as to not derail the thread: *http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1314482-rollins-ambrose-wont-big-we-want.html


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> 
> It doesn't bother me. People are allowed to get bored by monotony. If that's how they feel, they should be able to express their opinion. What's unproductive is "REIGNS SUCKS, DON'T PUSH HIM!"
> 
> This adds zero insight to the discussion. I didn't say "AMBROSE SUCKS", I expressed that he's in a monotonous storyline that hasn't evolved since it's creation. It's a valid point, and just about as productive as the 5 pages of Dean gif spam that I ignored earlier. Don't think I need to get shit for it.*


But you didn't express that, though. If you would have wrote that instead, it would look less like you're saying it to be funny.


But as Zero said, I'm just trying to stop the thread from going to shit with Dean vs Roman. Not trying to shit on you, just pointing out how it looked.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So are they already killing Roman's push and feeding him to Rusev on Smackdown?


----------



## cindel25

Did someone say "war" & "flames"? 

Boom!


----------



## Empress

Lana and Roman this Friday. Well, Roman vs Rusev


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES, REIGNS GETS THE HONOR OF BURYING RUSEV :mark:


In all seriousness, the match will probably end in DQ, since it's on Smackdown.*


----------



## EaterofWorlds

The Reigns Train said:


> *YES, REIGNS GETS THE HONOR OF BURYING RUSEV :mark:
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, the match will probably end in DQ, since it's on Smackdown.*




definitely a dq match

no way either of these guys lose atm, especially on smackdown lol


----------



## Wynter

Rusev and Roman should be good if they just beat the shit out of each other. Rusev looks great when he's fighting big guys and they are just fucking each other up :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No spots, nothing fancy, just a good ol fashioned ass kicking contest.*


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Roman took a good step forward tonight when it came to promo cutting, that "Cena does suck when Im around" line was really good and showed a good ability to feed off the crowd. Still has more to show but he is showing good signs


----------



## EaterofWorlds

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Yeah, that was a great improvisation. Almost instantly made me a huge fan too lol


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> *No spots, nothing fancy, just a good ol fashioned ass kicking contest.*


(Y)

I'm looking forward to the match. The Battle Royale staredown got me hyped, not going to lie :lol

I hope it gets decent time  And great back and forth. At least give them 10 minutes and just let them work before the inevitable DQ happens. 

But Lana and Roman though :mark:


----------



## ABailey115

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

I can definitely see improvement in his promos. You can still kinda tell that he almost begins to speak too fast and slur his words, but that Cena improvision was gold!


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Yeah, he is getting better... BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## superuser1

*Reigns is that all you can do?*

superman punch spear! its getting old fast


----------



## Wynter

Ummmm, did Roman and Cena not stare each other down earlier.

fpalm wtf was that???


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

3 MOVES OF DOOM BABYYYYYY! :reigns :troll


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Looks like the SUPERMAN PUNCH :jbl is a legit finisher now :maury

This company.


----------



## LigerJ81

:cena5 :reigns


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*TEAM SUPERMAN! 10 MORE YEARS :lel*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

OH STFU 

Dude is over as hell!!! 

And I for one is on the reigns train!!!


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

the hate is going to only intesify as months pass with his moveset and his MIC work.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

I like Roman Reigns. He is getting better.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

inb4 you're a hater, deal with it, and blah blah blah.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ummmm, did Roman and Cena not stare each other down earlier.
> 
> fpalm wtf was that???


Yeah, I didn't get it. It was a weak ending to me. I was waiting for Reigns to spear the monster who is going to gobble him up.


----------



## Ccoffey89

:lmao Roman trolling Cena with the crowd reactions. :lol I like that closing segment, shows how over Roman is and how Cena is hated.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



superuser1 said:


> superman punch spear! its getting old fast


Must of hated the peoples elbow and rock bottom then


----------



## Wynter

Wtf is going on?? :lmao

He was just in Cena's face. And why did he smirk like that? All evil and shit :lmao

Whaaaaaat?

Is Roman just fucking with him??

If it becomes Roman/Cena vs Authority I'm shooting someone in the damn face :lol


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Must of hated the peoples elbow and rock bottom then


You compare The rock , the greatest mic worker of all time to pretty boi reigns? :lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Sith Rollins said:


> inb4 you're a hater, deal with it, and blah blah blah.


You weren't in before it was said 

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

The crowd didn't seem to mind.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

2 moves of doom is still > cena's 5 moves of doom.

At least reigns 2 moves look like legit finishers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's a mirror of the Paige and AJ "feud". Roman's going to snap eventually and dethrone the king :*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You weren't in before it was said
> 
> DEAL WITH IT


who said it :jordan4


----------



## Natecore

Cut a bad promo, throw some punches, hit a couple spears, stand next to Cena, and get over.

What am I not understanding?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Roman came out to fuck with Cena :lol He took his sweet time walking to the ring to save him :lol

Then at the end, everytime he lifted Cena's arm the crowd booed but when Cena lifted Reigns' arm they cheered.

Then that smirk Reigns had on his face seemed to say " they don't want you as champ, they want me."

I still don't like him touching Cena though, makes me feel nasty:side:


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Jarsy1 said:


> You compare The rock , the greatest mic worker of all time to a pretty boi reigns? :lmao


I think I was talking about his Moves set he had did I say anything about the mic skills no didn't think so.... nice try though


----------



## Pip-Man

What the fuck was that? fpalm It's like 1 step forward and 2 steps back with these fucks!

I want my greasy psychopathic mercenary back!


----------



## PunkShoot

Roman is the new future face of the WWE, and cena knows it.

He is the future, his look fits for both the kids and the adults.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

I hope so.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Sith Rollins said:


> who said it :jordan4


Take a look


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Wtf is going on?? :lmao
> 
> He was just in Cena's face. And why did he smirk like that? All evil and shit :lmao
> 
> Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Is Roman just fucking with him??
> 
> If it becomes Roman/Cena vs Authority I'm shooting someone in the damn face :lol


Yea I think he was just fucking with him :lmao


----------



## Empress

Reigns was trolling at the end. Tonight truly was #RomanIsRaw though.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

The promo was pretty bad up until that point, but I popped like crazy for the ad lib. Just goes to show you that if guys didn't have promos written for them how much better the product would be.


----------



## Molfino

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Thats probably whats on the WWE Creative script. 

"Reigns - Superman Punch Kane
Reigns - Superman Punch Rollins
Cena - AA Orton

Orton, Rollins, Kane walk back up the ramp

Cena and Reigns, proceed to have unprotected sex in the middle of the ring as the lights go out...slowly"

That's as complex as WWE Creative is gonna get i'm afraid.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

At this point one has no choice but to assume that is all he can do.


----------



## LigerJ81

This is part of The Plan :reigns :HHH2


----------



## Wynter

I'll stick with that Roman is fucking with Cena. He's trying to get in his head and will spear his ass the moment the opportunity presents itself :lol

Because his facial expression was just too weird lol He looked like he was trolling Cena. Especially with the crowd booing every time Cena had his arm raised :lol


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Wrestling its not a easy thing to do, look at this night Ziggler and ADR match they did a lot in 5 minutes but they had to train for more than a decade, how many years has been Reigns training?... 4? I'm not surprised with how limited hes on the ring.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's a mirror of the Paige and AJ "feud". Roman's going to snap eventually and dethrone the king :*


I'm gonna mark the day Cena eats a spear.


----------



## SpeedStick

AJ/Paige & Cena/Reigns friendships are the same both rookies just getting ready to take over trone, Paige as heel , Reigns as babyface tho..


----------



## Frico

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Empress said:


> The crowd didn't seem to mind.


Give it a few years. 8*D

...

Couldn't help it. :side:


----------



## Wynter

Roman took his sweet ass time coming to the ring :lmao

Cena's face was like ":side:" He knows not to trust that Samoan :lol


----------



## Four Winds

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

I agree that his work is getting better but at this point that shouldn't be too difficult. If he hadn't said Kane's Orton's bitch with some emotion, the entire thing would have felt like he didn't care what he was saying. Oh, and I wish he wasn't a main eventer _yet_.


----------



## mattheel

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



JAROTO said:


> I like Roman Reigns. He is getting better.


On the mic? Maybe a bit. In the ring? No evidence of that what so ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well Wynter, we got our wish. Roman got to be himself and he stole the show :clap*


----------



## Belladonna29

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ummmm, did Roman and Cena not stare each other down earlier.
> 
> fpalm wtf was that???





Empress said:


> Yeah, I didn't get it. It was a weak ending to me. I was waiting for Reigns to spear the monster who is going to gobble him up.


Yeah, I get that Roman was trolling Cena, but considering they just had him staredown someone to end the show last week, and he'd been talking sh*t about Cena all night, that was a prime opportunity for Roman to clothesline Cena. I mean, if the suits are worried that it wouldn't go over well, or that Roman shouldn't do that because he's a face now, then clearly they haven't been paying attention. Ending the show by knocking out Cena would get Roman more cheers at this point (and be hilarious too). Why pass that up? :lol But seriously, the week's ending was too much like last week--it wasn't bad, but it was kinda anti-climatic.


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Remember when Austin used to come out and all he would do was Stunner about 5 or 6 guys? Yeah.

(Actually a lot of you probably don't remember this since you're probably about 14 and former Cenation kids, but this is how pro wrestling works)


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

W-WHAT :maury

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Q4jVcBVwU

0:05 to 0:14 :maury Seriously, IMPROVING? He can't follow a 2 lines script and he sounds like the sideshow of a middle school recital.

The only way they can make his promo relevant is by having him saying "bitch".


----------



## Wynter

Roman counting down the days until he gets to spear Cena. That's a "I'm going to get your ass. Just watch..." face :lmao



The Reigns Train said:


> *Well Wynter, we got our wish. Roman got to be himself and he stole the show :clap*


Is it true that #RawIsRoman was trending???


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> Remember when Austin used to come out and all he would do was Stunner about 5 or 6 guys? Yeah.
> 
> (Actually a lot of you probably don't remember this since you're probably about 14 and former Cenation kids, but this is how pro wrestling works)


:clap

Nothing new under the ring. The WWE is not treading new territory.


----------



## scorejockey

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Wah was wah, dude is over. The only thing over about the midget is his chant anymore. Finally this company is getting back to what made them good in the first place, larger then life fighters, instead of cute little midgets that the IWC loves.

Thank god the WWE is going in the right direction.


----------



## LigerJ81

Belladonna29 said:


> Yeah, I get that Roman was trolling Cena, but considering they just had him staredown someone to end the show last week, and he'd been talking sh*t about Cena all night, that was a prime opportunity for Roman to clothesline Cena. I mean, if the suits are worried that it wouldn't go over well, or that Roman shouldn't do that because he's a face now, then clearly they haven't been paying attention. Ending the show by knocking out Cena would get Roman more cheers at this point (and be hilarious too). Why pass that up? :lol But seriously, the week's ending was too much like last week--it wasn't bad, but it was kinda anti-climatic.


Remember when Ryback hit Cena to end the show to setup their feud? Vince is learning :vince5


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

nobody seemed to have a problem when Goldberg would just spear and jackhammer. :shrug:


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman took his sweet ass time coming to the ring :lmao
> 
> Cena's face was like ":side:" He knows not to trust that Samoan :lol


Man Roman walked out, adjusted his wristbands, flipped his hair, strolled some more, saw cena getting beat up in the ring, took his time sliding in and took out his opponents to prove a point. Not once did Roman help the dude get back on his feet. :lol

And then he has the audacity to hold his hand up and Cena's like " le fuck?"

And the crowd boos him and Roman's smirking like the cat who ate the fat hen. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Is it true that #RawIsRoman was trending???


*It trended 5 minutes after RAW went live. I posted a screenshot in the chatbox. 100% legit.*


----------



## Wynter

Omg, if we get some Trolling Roman, i will die :lmao










Would you trust that face?? :no:


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

No, he's just cutting actual promos now as opposed to being limited to saying one or two lines and 'Believe in the Shield'. You marks are just too blind to tell the difference. Reigns has always cut solid-good promos and tonight's was probably below his usual standard TBH.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



The One Man Gang said:


> nobody seemed to have a problem when Goldberg would just spear and jackhammer. :shrug:


People have memory lost sometimes :draper2


----------



## METTY

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Alot is not a word.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Btw: Told you people would complain about Reigns' monotony: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1314786-reigns-all-you-can-do.html

:lol*


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Smoogle said:


> the hate is going to only intesify as months pass with his moveset and his MIC work.


I dont even hate reigns. I think he was very entertaining tonight. His opening promo was solid so was the segment with Cena but even if you're a fan or not you have to admit that him constantly doing the superman punch and spear is getting old.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

In this case it was totally fine for Reigns to just use the Superman Punch and Spear because it was just a run in. However I am concerned about him working a 20 minute match because of his undeveloped moveset. He has to be carried and that's not good for a top guy. He's got to improve quick or else crowds will turn on him when he gets exposed.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> Remember when Austin used to come out and all he would do was Stunner about 5 or 6 guys? Yeah.
> 
> (Actually a lot of you probably don't remember this since you're probably about 14 and former Cenation kids, but this is how pro wrestling works)


i guess roman should of done some chain wrestling while he clears the ring:ti


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

I just don't like that he only has two moves and they both have the same setup (running at a guy).


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



scorejockey said:


> Wah was wah, dude is over. The only thing over about the midget is his chant anymore. Finally this company is getting back to what made them good in the first place, larger then life fighters, instead of cute little midgets that the IWC loves.
> 
> Thank god the WWE is going in the right direction.


This ''midget'' is better than Reigns at everything except the size ofc.
The chant being over :lmao eh , u people never give up? unk2


----------



## Empress

Roman has been trending all night. He was the night's MVP.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Now apparently Reigns is Austin and Goldberg.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

You gotta admit, that apron dropkick is pretty original.


----------



## psrk0

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

I was really impressed by his promo tonight. He's better than a lot of seasoned vets on the roster, and it's good to see that he's getting more comfortable with improv, feeding off of the crowd and whatnot.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Natecore said:


> Now apparently Reigns is Austin and Goldberg.


Goldberg? Sure
Austin? Why does people compare pretty boi Reigns to Austin and Rock and they completely ignore their mic skills?


----------



## JohnCooley

Shut up and hop aboard the Reigns Train


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

I really like Roman Reigns, he could be huge, but so far he's like Bryan/Angle/Batista. He really can't talk, we just really like him so it makes his promos matter. He has no delivery whatsoever. He has his tough voice, and he has his whiny/sympathetic voice. Still, he's definitely getting better and he's over, and that's all you can ask for in a star. Rock couldn't cut a promo for his first few yrs.

The fact that Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan deliver entertaining promos just shows that wrestling fans know what they're watching, its not acting. Its incredible performers who also play characters, and Reigns is an awesome performer.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

All of this bitching abbout Roman and his Spear and Superman Punch, what about Ambrose and his Diva Pounce and Sissyman Punches, because that's all he seems to do outside of matches.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

yes that is literally all reigns can do

spear kane to end raw

i don't know what roman is going to do when he doesn't have kane to get speared to end raw for him anymore


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Yes, that's all he can do.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



floyd2386 said:


> All of this bitching abbout Roman and his Spear and Superman Punch, what about Ambrose and his *Diva Pounce and Sissyman Punches,* because that's all he seems to do outside of matches.


LOL it is so true ambrose has the offense of a 10 year old girl


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Yup and he's still over as fuck :lmao

Damn, so much salt on this board lol


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

yeah he shouldn't have speared Kane and superman punched Orton. 

he should have hit them with a couple suplexes and technically sound arm drags instead.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

you forgot that apron dropkick tho


----------



## eldoon

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

No hes not

He needs acting classes ASAP


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Jarsy1 said:


> This ''midget'' is better than Reigns at everything except the size ofc.
> The chant being over :lmao eh , u people never give up? unk2





Jarsy1 said:


> Goldberg? Sure
> Austin? Why does people compare pretty boi Reigns to Austin and Rock and they completely ignore their mic skills?





JohnCooley said:


> Shut up and hop aboard the Reigns Train





Smoogle said:


> the hate is going to only intesify as months pass with his moveset and his MIC work.





Jarsy1 said:


> 3 MOVES OF DOOM BABYYYYYY! :reigns :troll





Sith Rollins said:


> inb4 you're a hater, deal with it, and blah blah blah.





Jarsy1 said:


> You compare The rock , the greatest mic worker of all time to pretty boi reigns? :lmao





Natecore said:


> At this point one has no choice but to assume that is all he can do.





mattheel said:


> On the mic? Maybe a bit. In the ring? No evidence of that what so ever.


----------



## eldoon

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



KeepinItReal said:


> Rock couldn't cut a promo for his first few yrs.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz3V1r8OpRE

He is shitting on roman here in his very first promo


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

He can make all girl's panties wet, that's for sure.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Improving compared to what? He barely said anything when he was in the Shield.

He's decent and has good material. His delivery could use work though. Maybe it was nerves or something but his promo was a bit rushed and mumbled. Not bad but he could use some work which kinda sums of Roman and they apparently don't want to wait for that.


----------



## psrk0

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

He's flawed no doubt, but he's young and has lots of time to improve, especially considering how often these guys wrestle (RAW, Smackdown + Live Events is at least 4 nights a week, EVERY WEEK) 

Just give him more moves other than SPEAR!!! and SUPERMAN PUNCH!!!! maybe for like his birthday or as a christmas present?


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Let the dude space to grow... tonight was fine but the end was cringeworthy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1314818-roman-reigns-has-very-skinny-arms.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1314386-why-do-you-hate-roman-reigns.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1314826-how-long-before-cena-buries-reigns-like-he-did-wyatts.html

*I've lost count of all the Reigns hate threads. This is glorious :lel*


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

His mic work is better but I cant disagree, dude desperately needs more attacks in his moveset besides the spear and the superman punch


----------



## The Bloodline

Roman was great tonight. A great showing for him even if i wish he would have attacked Cena. He was all over the show tonight and i actually may not read spoilers for smackdown. I know itll be a dq or no decision. no way is Rusev losing this early or beating Reigns at this time. Still interested in what happens between them. 


So many Reigns threads on the 1st page!! hahaha


----------



## Four Winds

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Since the 5 moves of doom were mentioned earlier, I feel like it should be noted that the champ did a sidewalk slam _and_ sitdown powerbomb tonight. Talk about your A game. And maybe Naomi ought to teach Ambrose how to throw a punch?


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Just for the OP:


----------



## THANOS

I still don't like the damn superpush, and feel he needs a lot of work before he earns the rocket he has strapped to him, but he impressed me tonight! :clap The smugness around Cena entertained me a lot, and had me crack a smile, but some of that was definitely because I loathe Cena :. 

So I'm going to try and approach this differently for a couple months. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, and try harder to enjoy his work. Bryan is out now so no need to worry about him losing his spot, at least right now, so I'll sit back and hope Reigns can impress me with my favourite on the shelf.

Optimistic THANOS is back, at least for now.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Hes Cena 2.0


----------



## LigerJ81

We got 9 months til Mania, He got some time


----------



## CookiePuss

Yeah, Reigns was definitely trolling Cena at the end of RAW and I loved it. I'm a big fan of both so I was :mark: :mark: 

And the man is still trending by the way.

Get ready for the threads boys and girls. Reigns has once again sparked a wild fire on these forums :ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'll admit I saw Thanos name outside the thread and laughed hysterically, but I'm pleasantly surprised by this post.*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

People bringing Austin to the discussion :maury


----------



## Wynter

Roman is totally playing Cena after re-watching. His troll face was so strong while Cena was just like ":side:" :lmao










Roman looks shady as fuck lol

*Roman's Spear*: Cena, I'm coming for you *****!

:lol


----------



## Empress

Can't nobody tell me nothing right now. You'd have to be a blind hater to insist that Reigns has no potential after tonight or that he's not over. He keeps getting better.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

really people bashing roman because he did spear and superman punch while he cleared the fucking ring lol

like rock didn't hit rock bottoms and haymakers to clear the ring or austin didn't throw punches and stunners to clean the ring

maybe roman should of did some arm drags to clear the ring lol


----------



## Lordhhhx

Reigns impresed me a lot i got so hyped when started trash talking cena and kane.

:reigns :ambrose :rollins the future is here


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Roman has a moveset. He knows a pretty solid amount of moves, actually. Whether it's because WWE doesn't think his FCW moveet matches his character or they just don't want his ass using them, the man knows more than 5 moves. A quick search on Youtube will do you wonders :lol


Just love how no matter what can go on in a show, Roman's name is always up for discussion :lol


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

He also called someone a bitch. He is sooooo good with promos now. 

He doesn't have to be great on the mic, but he is still failing now. If you saw growth in his opening segment tonight then you should never be in the promo teaching department.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well I'm going to clock out, listen to Don Tony's podcast, and head to bed. I'm sure I'll wake up in the morning to 8 hate threads being merged in here :*


----------



## Charlie Magic

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



The One Man Gang said:


> yeah he shouldn't have speared Kane and superman punched Orton.
> 
> he should have hit them with a couple suplexes and technically sound arm drags instead.


What's wrong with suplexing the everliving shit out of someone to clear the ring? Sounds good to me.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

He's definitely better than Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Charlie Magic said:


> What's wrong with suplexing the everliving shit out of someone to clear the ring? Sounds good to me.


Maybe he should have put them in a Koji Clutch or Indian Deathlock.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Austin also had three moves of doom. Punch, stomp and Stunner. That didn't stop him from putting on great matches. Reigns will be fine imo.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dat troll face


















Cena's like " really dude?" :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> He's definitely better than Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan.


On the mic?


----------



## Wynter

Roman making fun of Cena though??"

Step in the right direction, WWE :dance

Cena is like "Ha ha, real funny :side:"


So they let Roman be cocky, sassy, bad ass and funny tonight???











Oh and Roman walked in smooth as fuck and hit Kane with that SP :lol


----------



## deathsonedesire

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Not sure why people are comparing him to Austin.

Austin only had a limited moveset because of a broken neck. The guy could seriously WRESTLE before he broke his neck.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



eldoon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz3V1r8OpRE
> 
> He is shitting on roman here in his very first promo


Gotta agree with this. Not "reigning" on reigns parade, but he does have some improving to do.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



Λ Dandy Λ;36478442 said:


> W-WHAT :maury
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Q4jVcBVwU
> 
> 0:05 to 0:14 :maury Seriously, IMPROVING? He can't follow a 2 lines script and he sounds like the sideshow of a middle school recital.
> 
> The only way they can make his promo relevant is by having him saying "bitch".


:batista3....god damn that was horrible....:batista3


----------



## Pip-Man

I really hope you're all right and he was just trolling.Otherwise....:no:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Well to be fair Everyone in the WWE only has 3-5 moves because that's how WWE designed it. But it's only a detriment when people are talking about superstars that they don't like but it's overlooked or not acknowledged when it comes to their favorites.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> He's definitely better than Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan.


Ok I'll give him credit for tonight, there was improvement, but he's not at their level yet, especially not Bryan. It's easy to forget that Bryan cut one of the best promos of the year against Cena last summer, and cut another great one on Bray Wyatt before the Rumble.


----------



## rakija

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

They really need to stop molding him into the strong-but-silent babyface. The Cena joke shows that he's more comfortable when he's being snarky. Not to mention, he showed more personality in that joke than throughout the entire monotone promo


----------



## BigBossPunk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

But its teh Suparmon Pawnch


----------



## Wynter

He was. That's why Roman kept smirking and Cena did that "Yeah, you're real funny." face :lol

Every time Roman would raise Cena's hand, the crowd would boo and his smirk would get more trolly :lol

I think Roman will spear his ass the moment Cena isn't useful(if they do indeed tag up). Because Cena looked skeptical and Roman just looked hella shady like he was planning shit in his head lol

And Roman was in no hurry to save Cena. He took his sweet time strolling down and didn't even help him up lol



Spoiler: pic















He just looks up to no good. He's like "Soon...:evil:"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



deathsonedesire said:


> Well, to be fair, Austin had a limited moveset because of a broken neck...


Austin was also a great mic worker and got over _organically_ because of it. The guy has much more in common with Bryan than with Reigns. The people chose him first and *then* WWE went with it. It wasn't some great frakking plan.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



deathsonedesire said:


> Not sure why people are comparing him to Austin.
> 
> Austin only had a limited moveset because of a broken neck. The guy could seriously WRESTLE before he broke his neck.


This. Plus he's the second greatest mic worker of all time after the rock.
You can not compare Reigns to Austin or Rock


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



THANOS said:


> Ok I'll give him credit for tonight, there was improvement, but he's not at their level yet, especially not Bryan. It's easy to forget that Bryan cut one of the best promos of the year against Cena last summer, and cut another great one on Bray Wyatt before the Rumble.


nah man, bryan is an awkward geek when he speaks


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> nah man, bryan is an awkward geek when he speaks


And Roman is an awkward plank of cardboard when he speaks, what's your point? At least Bryan has great delivery and range, despite having cheesy material.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



THANOS said:


> And Roman is an awkward plank of cardboard when he speaks, what's your point? At least Bryan has great delivery and range, despite having cheesy material.


My point is Roman Reigns is shitty on the mic, Ziggler is shitty on the mic, and Bryan is shitty on the mic, and Reigns is the best smelling piece of shit among those 3


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

The Rock and Stone Cold situation is extremely different. Even if those two had limited movesets, they could still produce some really good matches. When was the last time Reigns had a good singles match? He's always been hid behind Rollins and Ambrose, using hot-tags to get himself over. The Superman Punch, Apron Dropkick, and the Spear are the only moves we've seen him do.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Stressing "organically" like the crowd is forced to like Roman.

Guys like Del Rio say hello and to an extent, Sheamus. You can't make a crowd like anyone. The dude is over, why make excuses to make yourself feel better :lol

EDIT: Please just go read house show reports. Because he's been doing 20 minute matches there and getting great reviews :draper2

Yeah, I keep bringing it up. But obviously he can work if given the chance AND a lengthy match.

People said he had no personality and charisma, and tonight proved just how much potential he had on that front.


----------



## Four Winds

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well to be fair Everyone in the WWE only has 3-5 moves because that's how WWE designed it. But it's only a detriment when people are talking about superstars that they don't like but it's overlooked or not acknowledged when it comes to their favorites.


If they'd allow these guys a little more freedom in the ring(aside from Cena who has a massive arsenal of techniques but is limited because of his inability to learn choreography or to do any real planning)matches wouldn't seem so staleo r predictable. When I ask you guys who doesn't want to see Khali dropkick a guy, or isn't interested in the world's strongest hurricanrana(or the Henrycanrana as he was rumoured to have called it), what would I hear? Crickets. 

There are certain wrestlers who should be limited, but guys who are champions, or who are nearing that level should be allowed and encouraged to expand their skillset.


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Austin was also a great mic worker and got over _organically_ because of it. The guy has much more in common with Bryan than with Reigns. The people chose him first and *then* WWE went with it. It wasn't some great frakking plan.


You mean the same Austin who lost a total of three matches (two to Bret Hart, one of which involved him passing out at WrestleMania because he refused to submit) in the two years between his WWF debut in 1996 and him winning the WWF Championship in the main event of WrestleMania 1998, having already won the Royal Rumble twice? 

But he got over _organically_ though right, as opposed to Reigns who has somehow tricked and forced the fans into cheering for him.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Austin also had three moves of doom. Punch, stomp and Stunner. That didn't stop him from putting on great matches. Reigns will be fine imo.


Forgetting the Thez press and the elbow drop, so Austin had 5 as well.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Jarsy1 said:


> This. Plus he's the second greatest mic worker of all time after the rock.
> You can not compare Reigns to Austin or Rock


what dont you guys get no one is talking about mic work or character or career

austin had a limited move set and people loved him

character overcomes limited move sets it is why no one boo'd cena when he was dr thuganomics on smackdown

it is why the fans love reigns because he is a pure bad ass lone wolf powerhouse who takes no shit


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

The only problem I have with Reigns is that they put the same darn ending for like 3 weeks straight now, with Roman superman punch and spear. Is it too hard to think of different booking for the guy?



> it is why the fans love reigns because he is a pure bad ass lone wolf powerhouse who takes no shit


If only that was true.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Stressing "organically" like the crowd is forced to like Roman.


When wrestlers never lose, are never forced to look weak, are treated as special (entrance, clothing), then people are going to like them to a certain degree. We all love winners. Why should it be different for Reigns?

It's one thing to be popular _because_ of your booking. It's quite another to be popular _in spite of_ your booking.


----------



## Four Winds

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Nah. I count the bird, too. That makes six. He had more variations of that technique than Taz had variations of the suplex.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> You mean the same Austin who lost a total of three matches (two to Bret Hart, one of which involved him passing out at WrestleMania because he refused to submit) in the two years between his WWF debut in 1996 and him winning the WWF Championship in the main event of WrestleMania 1998, having already won the Royal Rumble twice?
> 
> But got over _organically_ though right, as opposed to Reigns who has somehow tricked and forced the fans into cheering for him.


Burn.

I love all this revisionist history and selective outrage when it comes to Reigns. If he were an IWC darling, some of you would gloss over what you criticize him for. Other wrestlers are allowed to get popular besides Daniel Bryan, etc. There's a place for him in the WWE alongside the favorites and judging by the crowd, he's becoming one of them.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> When wrestlers never lose, are never forced to look weak, are treated as special (entrance, clothing), then people are going to like them to a certain degree. We all love winners. Why should it be different for Reigns?
> 
> It's one thing to be popular _because_ of your booking. It's quite another to be popular _in spite of_ your booking.


Not all wrestlers get over just because of their booking, see Sheamus and Del Rio. I didn't expect Reigns to get over so well either.


----------



## xD7oom

*Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

What the hell just happened? fpalm Did he said on RAW "Cena sucks" just to get a damn reaction from the crowd? 

I know that his promo sucked and the crowd was dead during his slow boring talk, but "Cena sucks"???

That was one of the worst attempts to get a cheap pop, even Foley did it better.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Barrett Got Swag said:


> The Rock and Stone Cold situation is extremely different. Even if those two had limited movesets, they could still produce some really good matches. When was the last time Reigns had a good singles match? He's always been hid behind Rollins and Ambrose, using hot-tags to get himself over. The Superman Punch, Apron Dropkick, and the Spear are the only moves we've seen him do.


he also does a samoan drop:


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

The crowd was chanting Cena sucks and he played off it.....fpalm


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

You mean a face said something to pop the crowd?!!:cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

Well the crowd was chanting Cena sux so.
But TO BE A FUTURE STAAAAAAR , U GOTTA GET CHEAP POPS :vince2 :vince3 :vince4


----------



## rakija

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

For me, he's just stale. They need to inject more personality into Roman Reigns. The strong-but-silent schtick isn't working


----------



## Tha Rassler

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



JohnCooley said:


> But Ziggler is actually a good looking guy. You most be talking about his physique?


Ziggler has a great physique. In fact, a while ago WWE.com did a list of best physiques in WWE history, and Ziggler was near the top.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

You mean interacting with the audience like what Trips does every week? The nerve of him!! :shocked:


----------



## LOL-ins

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

After the IWC hyped certain wrestlers up, I'm done listening to the majority of these morons. Reigns is good and is over. 


I'm still waiting for that Ted Dibiase Jr WWE title reign that the morons all said would 100% happen.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Reigns hate thread #1737362758585757758595057474746353738.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

You guys are getting desperate now though :lmao


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

He's goofy as hell. Such a poser as a tough guy.


----------



## vanboxmeer

See, very obvious Roman Reigns is booked like he's worth 5 Daniel Bryans.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



p862011 said:


> he also does a samoan drop:


You sir, have officially made me into a Reigns mark. (Y)


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> You mean the same Austin who lost a total of three matches (two to Bret Hart, one of which involved him passing out at WrestleMania because he refused to submit) in the two years between his WWF debut in 1996 and him winning the WWF Championship in the main event of WrestleMania 1998, having already won the Royal Rumble twice?
> 
> But he got over _organically_ though right, as opposed to Reigns who has somehow tricked and forced the fans into cheering for him.


Are you implying Austin only got over thanks to Bret Hart? Because it seems like someone forgot King of the Ring '96.


----------



## -XERO-

*Roman was fuckin' excellent tonight, made me (Fake Roman) proud.*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> But he got over _organically_ though right, as opposed to Reigns who has somehow tricked and forced the fans into cheering for him.


Actually, YES. After Austin won KOTR 1996, fans were behind him. Hell, not soon after he cut that promo I bought my first Austin shirt.

That promo wasn't frakking planned. He was never supposed to be the guy like Reigns is supposed to be the guy. Reigns is going to be the guy whether we like it or not. Not only is that boring and predictable, but it does a disservice to Reigns (who might not be ready for that position) and renders our desires irrelevant.


----------



## Four Winds

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

He did a better job of working off the fans at the end of Raw. 

And how do you not do what Reigns did? Would it have been better if he ignored the crowd? Ohhh, I know. He should have said nuh uh. The guy had to agree with the crowd, cheap or not.


----------



## Wynter

I love how Roman went out there and slayed in the opening and ending, and the detractors had to start reaching to make some hate threads.

Even the one positive thread about his mic skills is got one starred :lmao

Shit, even lurkers had to come out and call people out on the BS.

Roman had a very solid showing and if anything, showed the potential we've fans been ranting about for months.

Sassy, cocky, funny and bad ass Roman is Best For Business. If they let him build on the persona, he will be golden :


----------



## WWE

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

The chant sounded so low though. He didn't even have to play off of it. :draper2

Wouldn't be surprised if there is a some "report" about how officials were upset with him saying something like that. :lmao


----------



## LOL-ins

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Bryan is awful on the mic. Reigns is much better.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

He's gonna beat Cena to win the title, so what do you expect him to say? Or do you expect Roman Reigns to be kissing John Cena's ass like Cole?


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*



x78 said:


> You mean a face said something to pop the crowd?!!:cuss::cuss::cuss:


That piece of trash!! Future Endeavors him right now!!:cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

This thread reeks of desperation. It's quite pathetic really.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

So, if Roman was receiving shitty booking and got the same pops, you would be cool with it and it would be organic. But the fact he's being booked as a top guy devalues his overness? Yeah, ok.

There's no way the crowd just likes the guy and are drawn to him, right unk2

All the top guys are booked as winners, does that make any of them less over???


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

At least he is not sucking up to Cena like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

Roman owned that segment. He's all anyone on this forum is talking about. Not that this isn't true any other day.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

You really wasting space to make a thread like this, cmon I thought ppl were better than this. Even if I wasn't a fan of Reigns, I would facepalm at the fact that ppl would make pointless threads like this.

We got a Reign Discussion Thread you could put this in(it's gonna get merged anyway) just sayin.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Looks like the majority here are tiring of the Reigns hate.Perhaps you should move to another forum,OP



x78 said:


> You mean the same Austin who lost a total of three matches (two to Bret Hart, one of which involved him passing out at WrestleMania because he refused to submit) in the two years between his WWF debut in 1996 and him winning the WWF Championship in the main event of WrestleMania 1998, having already won the Royal Rumble twice?
> 
> But he got over _organically_ though right, as opposed to Reigns who has somehow tricked and forced the fans into cheering for him.


This.Right on!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

I'm not even a huge Reigns fan but come on really? The man was getting cheered loudly might I add as soon as his music hit. Him addressing the Cena sucks chant because the fans don't like Cena was smart and funny actually.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

There's pushing someone. Then there is overpushing someone. They are doing the latter.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

it seems like after every raw we get 6 -10 reigns hate thread LOL

you guys are getting desperate


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

John Cena sucks! Most of his fanbase is made of racist plants who can't stand the Kofi Kingstons and Sin Caras of the world! If Cena told Reigns that John sucked in an interview on next week's RAW, he would get a huge pop.


----------



## LKRocks

Roman was like: "Listen to their reaction Cena. Listen to what they do when raise your hand."


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

He has improved IMO


----------



## WrayBryatt

I love reigns. I just wish he was a natural on the mic. When he's cutting promo he looks like he's trying to remember lines lol other than that, no hate

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*



LKRocks said:


> This thread reeks of desperation. It's quite pathetic really.


Well what do you expect? The OP is an idiot .


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Actually, YES. After Austin won KOTR 1996, fans were behind him. Hell, not soon after he cut that promo I bought my first Austin shirt.
> 
> *That promo wasn't frakking planned. He was never supposed to be the guy like Reigns is supposed to be the guy.* Reigns is going to be the guy whether we like it or not. Not only is that boring and predictable, but it does a disservice to Reigns (who might not be ready for that position) and renders our desires irrelevant.


Thank you! A lot of people seem to be forgetting that.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Sucks Cena is the only guy who will come off as a threat to him once he wins the WWE Championship he is going to beat everyone but him which is why fans are worried.


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

This guy is going to be huge. Just a matter of time. That is, as long as WWE does not ruin it by feeding him to Cena. Which they probably already have planned. "Nope, he shows too much promise. Quick, feed him to Cena before he gets more popular!"


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

But the crowd exploded for him once again. He was all over this show and by the end they still erupted for him. He was also trolling cena all night even at the end Raising his hand knowing he'd get boo'd then laughing in his face. The guy is super over, wwe should continue riding him. He'll get to wrestle soon. But for now all we know is he wrestles 20 minute matches at house shows and they're all well recieved. So yes I have faith that he'll deliver in the matches they give him. So far he's excelling with what he's been told to go out there and do. Easily the crowd can turn on him with this booking but they haven't. Why do u guys wanna see him fail so much. Give the guy a chance, admit he had a good showing tonight while you're at it.


----------



## LOL-ins

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

OP has never had sexual relations with a woman confirmed.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

That was my favorite part of the night. Vince must have been fuming backstage. :lol


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

He's definitely is getting better and personally I think good talkers know how to improvise and work with what the crowd gives them.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Ravensflock88 said:


> But the crowd exploded for him once again. He was all over this show and by the end they still erupted for him. He was also trolling cena all night even at the end Raising his hand knowing he'd get boo'd then laughing in his face. The guy is super over, wwe should continue riding him. He'll get to wrestle soon. But for now all we know is he wrestles 20 minute matches at house shows and they're all well recieved. So yes I have faith that he'll deliver in the matches they give him. So far he's excelling with what he's been told to go out there and do. Easily the crowd can turn on him with this booking but they haven't. Why do u guys wanna see him fail so much. Give the guy a chance, admit he had a good showing tonight while you're at it.


To use comic book language he's batman and John Cena is Superman and Cena will be the only guy long term that is anything of a rival to Reigns. I don't think a lot of people are ready for him to be that unstoppable of a force.


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Reigns has always been solid on the mic. The guy truly has what it takes to be the next megastar.


----------



## LOL-ins

I like how Reigns isn't the typical babyface like Cena/Bryan are and what Punk was later in to his title reign as a face (When he faced Bryan/Kane)


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Overpushed? Yeah, the guy who hasn't won one single title outside of the tags in the two years he's been here. They could have easily given Roman MITB, but they didn't. Oh and are we pissing on him because of dirtsheets and Mania rumors that aren't even concrete yet????

Yeah, dirtsheets have been talking about this super push since Survivor Series and what does he have to show for it? Getting into title matches he was destined to lose?? As soon as dirtsheets put out there that Roman can overtake your favorites, the shit storm has been crazy on this site.

Oh, he's getting booked like the over bastard he is? For shame! :cuss:

Roman has a solid showing, but of course 8 threads has to pop up about this man :lol Wasn't Dean vs Orton a good match? Isnt there a thread about it? How about giving that topic some life and stop wasting your time on undeserving talentless hacks every day :lol

And Cena has all you shook. Anytime a new guy is about to be pushed, you brace yourself for ten years of rape on instinct :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

Jesus....

1) Guy gets pushed
2) Guy gets over
3) Forum nitpicks over every fucking thing revolving around him


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



CM12Punk said:


> Are you implying Austin only got over thanks to Bret Hart? Because it seems like someone forgot King of the Ring '96.


No, I'm implying that after his debut he only lost three matches in two years, and in that time he won the King Of The Ring, Royal Rumble twice and won the WWF title in the main event of WrestleMania. Hell, he won the Royal Rumble after only 10 months on the roster. Yet apparently that was 'organic' and Reigns is being 'overpushed' despite having been on the roster for almost two years with only a tag-team title reign to his name.

Austin was great but don't push him as some underdog fairytale shit, he was booked well and the fans got behind him. Just like Reigns has been booked well and the fans are behind him.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



CM12Punk said:


> There's pushing someone. Then there is overpushing someone. They are doing the latter.


how is he being over pushed????

he has been in wwe for about 2 years and he hasn't won the strap yet he wont get the strap till well over 2 years in the company and thats if they think he is ready

he hasn't even won a mid card title yet

was jericho over pushed when he became a 2 time world champ and beat austin and rock in same night and main evented mania within 2 years in the wwe???


----------



## Frico

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

He was pretty decent tonight, I must admit.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Nah he sounded monotone. 

Thing is Reigns doesn't have anything unique about him. He doesn't have a character or purpose. His promos are just generic.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Sheamus and Del Rio.

That's all you really need to write :lol When WWE wants to whip their dicks out and slap the fans with it, they don't hesitate. They have been very patient with Roman.

Dirtsheets got everyone shook :lol


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You mean interacting with the audience like what Trips does every week? The nerve of him!! :shocked:


Are you seariously comparing what Triple H is doing to what Roman did? :regalunk4 :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> No, I'm implying that after his debut he only lost three matches in two years, and in that time he won the King Of The Ring, Royal Rumble twice and won the WWF title in the main event of WrestleMania. Hell, he won the Royal Rumble after only 10 months on the roster. Yet apparently that was 'organic' and Reigns is being 'overpushed' despite having been on the roster for almost two years with only a tag-team title reign to his name.
> 
> Austin was great but don't push him as some underdog fairytale shit, he was booked well and the fans got behind him. Just like Reigns has been booked well and the fans are behind him.


:clap :clap :clap . I love Austin and this is true. I didn't know his win/loss record was as so though but he was booked strongly. & he did a lot of punching and stunned in his segments. It was badass. 

People hate reigns cause his promos, in ring work and push. Well his promos are improving, I never thought they were bad but you can't deny he was given the opportunity to kick off the show and he delivered. 

His in ring stuff we are yet to see cause wwe hasn't let him wrestle. However we hear many house show reports of long matches that he's doing great in. 

Then there's the push. Well he's been here nearly 2 years. Slowly got over within his stable and hasn't sniffed a title outside the tag titles. These titles shots now we know he's not winning but clearly they are trying to make everyone look strong going into the fatal 4 way. I don't see a super push. If he was actually getting super pushed for as long as people has been saying he woulda won the rumble instead of batista and so on. 

If the crowd turn on him oh well, he'll be a fantastic heel too.


----------



## hou713

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



LKRocks said:


> Reigns has always been solid on the mic. The guy truly has what it takes to be the next megastar.


This. Fans on this forum are just going to have to accept it. He's way too over to fail.
It won't be long before Reigns & Ambrose are the top faces and Rollins is the top heel.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*



Black Widow said:


> Are you seariously comparing what Triple H is doing to what Roman did? :regalunk4 :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


You're comparing quality of promos when that wasn't her point.

She was pointing out that guys like Trips and others talents acknowledge the crowd too. But it's a problem when Roman does it??

He's going in the right direction. You don't ignore the crowd or let them trip you up; you improvise it into your promo if you can. Which makes it feel more natural and cool.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Overpushed? Yeah, the guy who hasn't won one single title outside of the tags in the two years he's been here. They could have easily given Roman MITB, but they didn't. Oh and are we pissing on him because of dirtsheets and Mania rumors that aren't even concrete yet????
> 
> Yeah, dirtsheets have been talking about this super push since Survivor Series and what does he have to show for it? Getting into title matches he was destined to lose?? As soon as dirtsheets put out there that Roman can overtake your favorites, the shit storm has been crazy on this site.
> 
> Oh, he's getting booked like the over bastard he is? For shame! :cuss:
> 
> Roman has a solid showing, but of course 8 threads has to pop up about this man :lol Wasn't Dean vs Orton a good match? Isnt there a thread about it? How about giving that topic some life and stop wasting your time on undeserving talentless hacks every day :lol
> 
> And Cena has all you shook. Anytime a new guy is about to be pushed, you brace yourself for ten years of rape on instinct :lol





p862011 said:


> how is he being over pushed????
> 
> he has been in wwe for about 2 years and he hasn't won the strap yet he wont get the strap till well over 2 years in the company and thats if they think he is ready
> 
> he hasn't even won a mid card title yet
> 
> was jericho over pushed when he became a 2 time world champ and beat austin and rock in same night and main evented mania within 2 years in the wwe???


It's quite evident that some people don't know what the terms " over push" and " superman push' mean. Standing tall at the end of a match as a main event baby face is not a "superman push" or an " over push".

Roman is in his second title match where Cena is gonna leave the winner to face Brock. So he got two title match losses under his belt. Yeah that superman push right there


----------



## Romangirl252

Roman was awesome in the opening of raw and ending of raw...I liked the back and forth between Roman and Cena at the end of the show


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Sheamus and Del Rio.
> 
> That's all you really need to write :lol When WWE wants to whip their dicks out and slap the fans with it, they don't hesitate. They have been very patient with Roman.
> 
> Dirtsheets got everyone shook :lol


pretty much wwe has only been pushing him strongly since survivor series it has been a good long 8 months and he hasn't won the title or even got a 1 on 1 title match he didn't win mitb and he wont win the 4 way at battle ground

but he is being over pushed:no:


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*



TNA is Here said:


> That was my favorite part of the night. Vince must have been fuming backstage. :lol


I can imagine this :lol


----------



## hou713

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love how Roman went out there and slayed in the opening and ending, and the detractors had to start reaching to make some hate threads.
> 
> Even the one positive thread about his mic skills is got one starred :lmao
> 
> Shit, even lurkers had to come out and call people out on the BS.
> 
> Roman had a very solid showing and if anything, showed the potential we've fans been ranting about for months.
> 
> Sassy, cocky, funny and bad ass Roman is Best For Business. If they let him build on the persona, he will be golden :


This. (Y)


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Overpushed? Yeah, the guy who hasn't won one single title outside of the tags in the two years he's been here. They could have easily given Roman MITB, but they didn't. Oh and are we pissing on him because of dirtsheets and Mania rumors that aren't even concrete yet????
> 
> Yeah, dirtsheets have been talking about this super push since Survivor Series and what does he have to show for it? Getting into title matches he was destined to lose?? As soon as dirtsheets put out there that Roman can overtake your favorites, the shit storm has been crazy on this site.
> 
> Oh, he's getting booked like the over bastard he is? For shame! :cuss:
> 
> Roman has a solid showing, but of course 8 threads has to pop up about this man :lol Wasn't Dean vs Orton a good match? Isnt there a thread about it? How about giving that topic some life and stop wasting your time on undeserving talentless hacks every day :lol
> 
> And Cena has all you shook. Anytime a new guy is about to be pushed, you brace yourself for ten years of rape on instinct :lol





p862011 said:


> how is he being over pushed????
> 
> he has been in wwe for about 2 years and he hasn't won the strap yet he wont get the strap till well over 2 years in the company and thats if they think he is ready
> 
> he hasn't even won a mid card title yet
> 
> was jericho over pushed when he became a 2 time world champ and beat austin and rock in same night and main evented mania within 2 years in the wwe???


I'm sorry. I sure wasn't watching someone come out for like 3 weeks straight, Superman punching and spearing everyone *every single time. * Hell even during the Shield run, he was the only getting the most spotlight out of the three of them. Is it so hard to make him not so dominant? Is it so hard to make I'm not even trying to hate on Reigns, I'm hating on the overpush they are doing to him. It's forcing him down our throats.



x78 said:


> No, I'm implying that after his debut he only lost three matches in two years, and in that time he won the King Of The Ring, Royal Rumble twice and won the WWF title in the main event of WrestleMania. Hell, he won the Royal Rumble after only 10 months on the roster. Yet apparently that was 'organic' and Reigns is being 'overpushed' despite having been on the roster for almost two years with only a tag-team title reign to his name.
> 
> Austin was great but don't push him as some underdog fairytale shit, he was booked well and the fans got behind him. Just like Reigns has been booked well and the fans are behind him.


Wut? Like said earlier, the guy wasn't meant to be the top guy in the business. It's not like they hated Austin or something, but he sure has as hell got organic over. Reigns is getting over too but they need to restrain from the overpushing they are doing before he ends up like Cena.


----------



## JohnCooley

xhbkx said:


> At least he is not sucking up to Cena like Daniel Bryan.



End of Raw says hi.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

he's the most manufactured, forced "top guy" in WWE history, even Cena had to get over on his own in midcard gimmicks like Thuganomics, WWE wasn't behind him as 'the future' from the start. Reigns debuted in the Shield and has been booked strongly for 100% of his time on the roster, they are doing an experiment to see if they can manufacture a star and plan out his rise to the top from the beginning, and I hope it fails, its not the way wrestling should work.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

Reigns was trolling Cena at the end of RAW. And he got off on it.


----------



## Four Winds

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

He wasn't sucking up to Cena. He was getting him booed...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

What a desperate attempt by the OP.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

I like him but the superman punch I'm not really a fan of. He hit it on Kane in the first segment and kane basically walked it off, and then at the end he did it on Kane again and Kane is down for 5 minutes...for me it just doesn't really look brutal or damaging.


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



CM12Punk said:


> Wut? Like said earlier, the guy wasn't meant to be the top guy in the business. It's not like they hated Austin or something, but he sure has as hell got organic over. Reigns is getting over too but they need to restrain from the overpushing they are doing before he ends up like Cena.


Austin was pushed and got over. Just like Reigns has been pushed and got over. There's really no difference in their pushes unless you're a blind mark, in fact Austin was more protected than Reigns and was given much more in a shorter space of time.


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I dont. I just dont see "the next big thing" in him and dont really get why is he over.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

Yeah, even Cena did the "ha ha, you're not funny." face. He knew Roman was trolling him. I'm pretty sure Roman is biding his time on when he will spear Cena. It would make no sense for Roman to constantly stare down Cena and treat him with dislike, then buddy up with him.

I think he's scheming.

Would you trust this face:












Every time he raised Cena's arm, he would get booed and that's why he kept smirking.

Did you not see the sweet time Roman took to "save" Cena? He didn't even help him up :lol










"Soon...."


----------



## Roho

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

Regardless of the number of green bars next to the names, there seems to be more pro-Reigns posts than anti-Reigns posts. 

Like it or not, it's the generally consensus among wrestling fans. The neckbearded dwellers are just going to have to deal with it.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> Austin was pushed and got over. Just like Reigns has been pushed and got over. There's really no difference in their pushes unless you're a blind mark, in fact Austin was more protected than Reigns and was given much more in a shorter space of time.


Austin wasn't geared to be the top guy, like Reigns obviously is. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize that. For example, did you remember how Austin wasn't doing shit like right after he won King of the Ring? This was the same King of the Ring he wasn't supposed to win in the first place. However, they haven't stopped pushing Reigns, which obviously isn't a bad thing. The only issue I have with is I feel they are cramming our throats with him.


----------



## x78

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



Annihilus said:


> he's the most manufactured, forced "top guy" in WWE history, even Cena had to get over on his own in midcard gimmicks like Thuganomics, WWE wasn't behind him as 'the future' from the start. Reigns debuted in the Shield and has been booked strongly for 100% of his time on the roster, they are doing an experiment to see if they can manufacture a star and I hope it fails, its not the way wrestling should be.


It's the way wrestling is and always has been. BTW Rocky Maivia says hi.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Raw Gifs
















































































:lmao Roman letting Cena knows he's coming for his spot and his time is running out :dance(kayfabe of course )

Roman real slick for raising Cena's hand so John can hear the crowd boo him :lol


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



henrymark said:


> I like him but the superman punch I'm not really a fan of. He hit it on Kane in the first segment and kane basically walked it off, and then at the end he did it on Kane again and Kane is down for 5 minutes...*for me it just doesn't really look brutal or damaging*.


I definitely understand this.Kind of funny though,considering it's legit :lol


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Overpushed? Yeah, the guy who hasn't won one single title outside of the tags in the two years he's been here. They could have easily given Roman MITB, but they didn't. Oh and are we pissing on him because of dirtsheets and Mania rumors that aren't even concrete yet????
> 
> Yeah, dirtsheets have been talking about this super push since Survivor Series and *what does he have to show for it*? Getting into title matches he was destined to lose?? As soon as dirtsheets put out there that Roman can overtake your favorites, the shit storm has been crazy on this site.
> 
> Oh, he's getting booked like the over bastard he is? For shame! :cuss:
> 
> Roman has a solid showing, but of course 8 threads has to pop up about this man :lol Wasn't Dean vs Orton a good match? Isnt there a thread about it? How about giving that topic some life and stop wasting your time on undeserving talentless hacks every day :lol
> 
> And Cena has all you shook. Anytime a new guy is about to be pushed, you brace yourself for ten years of rape on instinct :lol


To be fair, he did match the Survivor Series record and break the Rumble record.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

honestly if Cesaro was in reigns position no one and i mean no one would be complaining and you all fucking know it


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*



Roho said:


> Regardless of the number of green bars next to the names, there seems to be more pro-Reigns posts than anti-Reigns posts.
> 
> Like it or not, it's the generally consensus among wrestling fans. The neckbearded dwellers are just going to have to deal with it.


aren't the full green bars the neckbeards? but tbh all you have to do is go into the Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins threads and say they are hot you will get repped


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



p862011 said:


> honestly if Cesaro was in reigns position no one and i mean no one would be complaining and you all fucking know it


Ad homenim.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



p862011 said:


> honestly if Cesaro was in reigns position no one and i mean no one would be complaining and you all fucking know it


well yeah because he is way better wrestler than Reigns...


----------



## Vyer

Reigns is getting better. I just hope they handle him well when time goes by.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

Because "Hee HAZZ DA LOOK" 

He can't wrestle nor talk.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Fissiks said:


> well yeah because he is way better wrestler than Reigns...


just happy to see you guys have admitted your extreme bias(Y)


----------



## WrayBryatt

So why do the same people who hate reigns love hogan? Hogan had far less moves than reigns and push just because of his look.

What's so wrong with a guy having a good look and being pushed because of it? He's not lex Luger.

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



CM12Punk said:


> Austin wasn't geared to be the top guy, like Reigns obviously is. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to realize that. For example, did you remember how Austin wasn't doing shit like right after he won King of the Ring? This was the same King of the Ring he wasn't supposed to win in the first place. However, they haven't stopped pushing Reigns, which obviously isn't a bad thing. The only issue I have with is I feel they are cramming our throats with him.


They weren't doing shit with Reigns at one point, The Shield were directionless for a couple of months after winning all the titles at Extreme Rules 2013, Reigns and Rollins were on the pre-show for Money In The Bank 2013 and didn't even make the card for SummerSlam. It's only at Survivor Series 2013 after a year on the roster that they really started to put the spotlight on Reigns. My point being that both Austin and Reigns received pushes and got over, there's nothing 'organic' or 'inorganic' about either of them.

In fact of all the Shield guys, Seth Rollins is the one that is undefeated so far in 2014, but for some reason nobody ever talks about that.


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What a desperate attempt by the OP.


Why?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Wow, he broke a rumble record and did a survivor series showing not even WWE talks about anymore :lol

Shit still hasn't gotten him a belt yet. 

Like I said, when has WWE ever cared about truly shoving someone down our throats?? Roman has been booked great, that's not disputable. But this superman push that has all your assholes puckering, because yall have been waiting on baited breath since SS, is too much :lol


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> They weren't doing shit with Reigns at one point, The Shield were directionless for a couple of months after winning all the titles at Extreme Rules 2013, Reigns and Rollins were on the pre-show for Money In The Bank 2013 and didn't even make the card for SummerSlam. It's only at Survivor Series 2013 after a year on the roster that they really started to put the spotlight on Reigns. My point being that both Austin and Reigns received pushes and got over, there's nothing 'organic' or 'inorganic' about either of them.
> 
> *In fact of all the Shield guys, Seth Rollins is the one that is undefeated so far in 2014, but for some reason nobody ever talks about that.*


THIS also seth will win the title before reigns but no one will say he is over pushed


----------



## Zarra

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

No he is not.I'm sorry.The guy looks extremely uncomfortable,the lines were good but he looks like he doesn't believe what he says


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Seth has been getting protected out the ass too and as someone said, he hasn't even lost a match yet :lol

But you guys like him, so it's fine.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Let's face it, it's all he really needs at the moment, and it's all anybody really wants to see. It's probably out of his hands at this point, the company most likely want him to keep doing that stuff just to give him a proper identity with the audience as he is still establishing himself. His lacking move-set will only be a problem when his momentum starts to die down; if he's still doing the same stuff in 6 months then it'll be fairer to criticise him.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



x78 said:


> They weren't doing shit with Reigns at one point, The Shield were directionless for a couple of months after winning all the titles at Extreme Rules 2013, Reigns and Rollins were on the pre-show for Money In The Bank 2013 and didn't even make the card for SummerSlam. It's only at Survivor Series 2013 after a year on the roster that they really started to put the spotlight on Reigns. My point being that both Austin and Reigns received pushes and got over, there's nothing 'organic' or 'inorganic' about either of them.
> 
> In fact of all the Shield guys, Seth Rollins is the one that is undefeated so far in 2014, but for some reason nobody ever talks about that.


But the difference always come back to one was meant to be pushed as that guy while another got over despite not being on the minds on the people backstage. That's what makes it organic. People that make you go the top without the management saying 'This is the guy I want you to cheer for.'It's like saying Daniel Bryan's push was neither organic or inorganic because they pushed him too and he got over, even though management weren't exactly rooting for the man himself to be 'the guy'. Reigns is getting over and unlike Sheamus and Del Rio, he has presence, charisma and intensity. But while he has a lot of potential to be a huge name, he isn't exactly the god they are trying to make him look like. He still has some improving he needs to do. Not even Austin received god like booking even when he was on top. 

The thing about Seth is he wasn't getting his own true spotlight till they split the Shield. But I will be honest, I didn't even notice he was undefeated.


----------



## WrayBryatt

KeepinItReal said:


> I really like Roman Reigns, he could be huge, but so far he's like Bryan/Angle/Batista. He really can't talk, we just really like him so it makes his promos matter. He has no delivery whatsoever. He has his tough voice, and he has his whiny/sympathetic voice. Still, he's definitely getting better and he's over, and that's all you can ask for in a star. Rock couldn't cut a promo for his first few yrs.
> 
> The fact that Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan deliver entertaining promos just shows that wrestling fans know what they're watching, its not acting. Its incredible performers who also play characters, and Reigns is an awesome performer.


Damn lie. Even in Memphis, rock had decent promos. Flex kavana was the man. If roman reigns had had half of that he'd be waaay more over than he is

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## 99chocking

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Sucks on the mic, no range, botches, says the word "bitch" a lot and "cena sucks" and he's all of a sudden improved on the mic.

Sucks in the ring, still 3 moves of doom. Still being protected as he's barely aloud a singles match still.

Its a crying fucking shame Ambrose and Rollins whilst getting pushes, don't seem to be held in the same esteem by the company despite being 1000% more talented.

Yes I am an angry Ambrose/Rollins mark :lmao


----------



## tbp82

What a night for Roman. I almost expected a mixed reaction because of canada but crowd was all over Reigns. The ending with Roman showing Cena up with reactions was very reminiscent of Rock/Cena interaction at the end of Survivor Series a few years ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Reigns is never going to be a master of his craft. He'll be fine in the role they are pushing on the crowd though. He is,in any ways, akin to Arnold Schwarzeneger. He'll be a big star but never know the critical acclaim. While someone like Bryan is analogous to a Sir Laurence Olivier or Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Wynter

tbp82 said:


> What a night for Roman. I almost expected a mixed reaction because of canada but crowd was all over Reigns. The ending with Roman showing Cena up with reactions was very reminiscent of Rock/Cena interaction at the end of Survivor Series a few years ago.


I wasn't too shocked, because I saw on house show reports how over he was. But it was great to see it translate to a bigger crowd 

The glimpses we got of Roman was :banderas

We saw him be a smug bastard at the cheers he was getting and trolling Cena. And we got a peek at the type of promos Roman can excel in if WWE builds on it. Loved that he improvised the crowd chant into his promo. And it was a good line too.

The crowd was really hot for him :cheer

He did a solid opening and a sold ending, I'm happy :dance


----------



## CHIcagoMade

You know the geeks here get real butthurt when they think Reigns is gonna get booed & he gets the biggest pop on the show.

Like a poster said they start grasping & we get threads saying Reigns' arms are too skinny. :kobe

inb4 we get a thread criticizing how his shoes are tied.


----------



## tbp82

CHIcagoMade said:


> You know the geeks here get real butthurt when they think Reigns is gonna get booed & he gets the biggest pop on the show.
> 
> Like a poster said they start grasping & we get threads saying Reigns' arms are too skinny. :kobe
> 
> inb4 we get a thread criticizing how his shoes are tied.


As far as arms being to skinny I think Roman has trimmed up some lately and he's looking slimmer/more toned I think this is being done to trim up/flattem his stomach and if you follow bodybuilding/fitness you know you can't spot reduce so as his stomach trims so does his arms.


----------



## Wynter

And I think it sucks how mods have no problem keeping all Roman bashing threads open.

They locked the Bryan vs Roman thread because it was "pointless". But the 3438382382 threads shitting on Roman aren't??? unk2


----------



## The Bloodline

Yeah i was told to be worried about the smark crowd tonight but this is up there with one of his top crowd responses ever. I thought he seemed more natural tonight. slayed with his "cena sucks" comeback comment to the crowd and they stayed behind him all night. I appreciate his tolling Cena at the end but i still cant help but think attacking Cena at the end would have made his whole night just simply amazing.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



CM12Punk said:


> The only problem I have with Reigns is that they put the same darn ending for like 3 weeks straight now, with Roman superman punch and spear. Is it too hard to think of different booking for the guy?


THIS is the problem. I wish they would get more creative with their booking. That's really what the problem is. 



Barrett Got Swag said:


> To be fair, he did match the Survivor Series record and break the Rumble record.


Lots of amnesia going on. He was always made to look like the star in the Shield matches, only once taking the pin that I can remember. He was in the final 2 of the Royal Rumble, a little more than a year into his WWE career.

I don't know why Reigns fans can't just own it, rather than running from it. You should be happy that the company is so strongly pushing your guy. That says that they believe in them. But stop denying the obvious. Anyone but the blind knows what has been going on.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth has been getting protected out the ass too and as someone said, he hasn't even lost a match yet :lol
> 
> But you guys like him, so it's fine.


I don't know what you're talking about, but I distinctly remember Cena beating Seth around Christmas time, off the top of my head. 


ETA: And didn't Punk beat Seth too? Oh, yeah, that's another one. They had Seth & Ambrose lose to Punk, but they made damn sure that Reigns won his Punk match. :lol

Just stop while you're ahead. Really can't take seriously the people who deny the obvious.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

Right now Reigns gets cheered and is over out of respect for the Shield as well as people who are casual fans who realize that he is being pushed and protected like the next big thing. He is about on the level as Ryback back in 2012. Arenas were chanting feed me more until he lost 28 PPV's in a row and wound up teaming with the untalented son of Mr. Perfect. 

He doesn't appeal to children. Not at all. He will never be a merchandise mover to kids. He looks like a monster. He cusses all the time and doesn't wear bright shiney clothing or use bathroom humor. 

He doesn't appeal to the IWC and hardcore fans because anyone with an IQ above 7.25 could tell this guy has limited ring ability and almost 0 mic skills. They also will turn on anything they feel they are being told to like. I give Reigns 0% chance of getting over with the IWC.

So who else? How is he going to make Vinnie Mac his cash. Maybe he'd appeal to casual adult fans? But they aren't going to be buying the network to see him. Also they are all bandwagoners who generally follow the IWC. 

Maybe if he had a catchphrase or some witty dialogue but this writing team of failed Soap Opera writers has about 0% chance of coming up with anything clever or catchy. So far his best line has been "cena sucks."

I guess he might appeal to some women? I don't know. I look around WWE audiences and I don't see like sorority girls buying tickets. Most of the women in a WWE audience are either dragged their by their significant other or younger child or are the fat disgusting red haired pock marked pig who you know works in accounts receivable at some small retail store and stares at her hunky fireman calendar all year and goes home and dreams that someone who does take care of themselves will some day look past their fat disgusting exterior and their annoying pathetic interior and just fuck them. I think any wrestler will appeal to those women. They probably rub one out to Big Khali. 

So who the heck is buying the network or tickets to go see Roman Reigns? What is the business plan here? 

Cena is trash, I get it, but I see how he makes sense for business and makes WWE money, but who legitimately is watching for a Superman punch, a spear, some dialogue that sounds like it was written out of a 6th grade chess players journal...

He gets cheers because right now he is the clear cut baby face who is still viewed as part of an exciting group. Once that fades and he has to stand on his own and his own talent...I gotta think he will be more hated than Cena.

Maybe he might join a group like a new Evolution. Flair managing a new Four Horsemen Reigns, Ziggler, Cesaro and Ambrose or something could keep him fresh and getting cheers, but if they push him as a top baby face...well guess everyone should short WWE stock because it will go to 2 bucks a share.


----------



## Wynter

It's going to be even more awesome when Roman finally does spear Cena. Especially if it's after Roman tricks Cena into thinking he's cool with him.

That facial expression Roman had just screamed "Soon..." :lol

He was letting Cena know he was coming for his spot and Cena was like :homer2 lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

In 2014, sorry I didn't clarify that. Seth hasn't lost a match or been pinned in the whole 2014


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

Kids don't only like bright colored joke telling guys. They also like cool looking bad asses. Like Goldberg. Ofcourse women will like him too and he was recently voted by a wwe poll to be the most attractive guy. He's over right now so whoever's doing all that cheering is obviously who he appeals to. Also, he was more over than Ambrose and Rollins last show so obviously he's not being cheered just out of respect to the shield.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

Kids and women. AKA Cena Jr. AKA $$$


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

He doesn't appeal to kids? His character is very much in the vein of a badass that takes names, like Stone Cold Steve Austin. And I knew tons and tons of kids who idolized Stone Cold and still do as adults. While Roman Reigns isn't as good at what he does as Stone Cold yet, he can very much appeal to children. They just need to be conditioned into having a man who would be respected by other men in Roman Reigns.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

The material was good, but his delivery tonight was pretty bad. He still seems a little uncomfortable out there and sounds monotonous as fuck.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

Kids and thirsty women.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

He's getting better, he's not amazing, but he's working on it.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



Ungratefulness said:


> Kids don't only like bright colored joke telling guys. They also like cool looking bad asses. Like Goldberg. Ofcourse women will like him too and he was recently voted by a wwe poll to be the most attractive guy. He's over right now so whoever's doing all that cheering is obviously who he appeals to. Also, he was more over than Ambrose and Rollins last show so obviously he's not being cheered just out of respect to the shield.


Rollins is a bad guy, and Ambrose is a psychopath. Neither one are supposed to get overwhelming cheers. Also Ambrose's character takes a while to get behind because he is a psychopath. Again not denying Reigns is being pushed like Ryback was and that works...for a time. 

Best looking WWE wrestler...maybe they should just got get some models then...Also using a WWE poll as evidence of anything is failure...for so many reasons its not worth mentioning. Again women don't pay for wrestling. If the CFO of WWE went to the board and said "Heres the plan, we are going to focus on getting more women to watch." He would be fired so damn fast. 

Goldberg is a good example. He destroyed a company in many ways. If he was really liked and if he was a top babyface the way Hogan was in the 80's or Austin was in the mid to late 90's or the rock was in the late 90s or Cena was in the 2000's then WCW would still be here. Goldberg shows you can use a lot of storyline equity to create a crowd favorite, but if he doesn't truly bond with the audience organically itll never work.

Also little kids don't like Roman Reigns. Maybe tween boys or something, that could be his niche...12 year old bisexual boys. However, I think most little kids like the humor, like the old fashioned superhero, they tend not to understand anti-heroes. 

I worry about the health of WWE if they go down the route to make him the biggest star. I understand he might have the look, but whenever companies have pushed the untalented to the moon (ultimate warrior, Goldberg, ryback etc...) it never works.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

He's a good loking, PG Goldberg.


----------



## The Bloodline

his only spear of the night was freakin beautiful. Finlay took it like a champ, it really looked brutal. 

that homer pic is spot on. haha Cena knows whats coming. I love that roman always slips in a dig on Cena lately. I wish I would have kept count of how many Reigns threads popped up tonight. Idk what the problem is, his success really scares people though. Cena has truly scared people. Where do you think Reigns would be if Bryan never got hurt. It's hard to believe he'd be in such a big position, I even wonder if Seth would have the briefcase and so on. the Shield has benefited thats for sure.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Rollins is a bad guy, and Ambrose is a psychopath. Neither one are supposed to get overwhelming cheers. Also Ambrose's character takes a while to get behind because he is a psychopath. Again not denying Reigns is being pushed like Ryback was and that works...for a time.
> 
> Best looking WWE wrestler...maybe they should just got get some models then...Also using a WWE poll as evidence of anything is failure...for so many reasons its not worth mentioning. Again women don't pay for wrestling. If the CFO of WWE went to the board and said "Heres the plan, we are going to focus on getting more women to watch." He would be fired so damn fast.
> 
> Goldberg is a good example. He destroyed a company in many ways. If he was really liked and if he was a top babyface the way Hogan was in the 80's or Austin was in the mid to late 90's or the rock was in the late 90s or Cena was in the 2000's then WCW would still be here. Goldberg shows you can use a lot of storyline equity to create a crowd favorite, but if he doesn't truly bond with the audience organically itll never work.
> 
> Also little kids don't like Roman Reigns. Maybe tween boys or something, that could be his niche...12 year old bisexual boys. However, I think most little kids like the humor, like the old fashioned superhero, they tend not to understand anti-heroes.
> 
> I worry about the health of WWE if they go down the route to make him the biggest star. I understand he might have the look, but whenever companies have pushed the untalented to the moon (ultimate warrior, Goldberg, ryback etc...) it never works.


These are a bunch of ridiculous excuse like responses so I won't reply to most but Reigns isn't going to be THE guy anyway. Cena is until he retires. Punk couldn't dethrone him, Bryan couldn't dethrone him, and Reigns certainly won't.


----------



## midnightmischief

THANOS said:


> I still don't like the damn superpush, and feel he needs a lot of work before he earns the rocket he has strapped to him, but he impressed me tonight! :clap The smugness around Cena entertained me a lot, and had me crack a smile, but some of that was definitely because I loathe Cena :.
> 
> So I'm going to try and approach this differently for a couple months. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, and try harder to enjoy his work. Bryan is out now so no need to worry about him losing his spot, at least right now, so I'll sit back and hope Reigns can impress me with my favourite on the shelf.
> 
> Optimistic THANOS is back, at least for now.


nice to meet you 'optimistic THANOS'  stick around



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat troll face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena's like " really dude?" :lol


those pics say it all....



-UNDEAD- said:


> *Roman was fuckin' excellent tonight, made me (Fake Roman) proud.*


ok, couldn't help myself, was trying to avoid watching any spoilers but everyone seemed so hyped I could not help but watch these clips... I WANNA WATCH RAW NOW not tomorrow when it is shown on tv - but I hate watching it on my laptop as the small screen does not do him justice *sigh*












WynterWarm12 said:


> It's going to be even more awesome when Roman finally does spear Cena. Especially if it's after Roman tricks Cena into thinking he's cool with him.
> 
> That facial expression Roman had just screamed "Soon..." :lol
> 
> He was letting Cena know he was coming for his spot and Cena was like :homer2 lol


that's exactly what I am getting from that expression on his face. lol forget supersamoan try superTroll :lmao lure him in, get him to trust you then BAM!!!! Trust is dead lol.





awaiting the incoming merges - see you all on the other side....


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Right now Reigns gets cheered and is over out of respect for the Shield as well as people who are casual fans who realize that he is being pushed and protected like the next big thing. He is about on the level as Ryback back in 2012. Arenas were chanting feed me more until he lost 28 PPV's in a row and wound up teaming with the untalented son of Mr. Perfect.
> 
> He doesn't appeal to children. Not at all. He will never be a merchandise mover to kids. He looks like a monster. He cusses all the time and doesn't wear bright shiney clothing or use bathroom humor.
> 
> He doesn't appeal to the IWC and hardcore fans because anyone with an IQ above 7.25 could tell this guy has limited ring ability and almost 0 mic skills. They also will turn on anything they feel they are being told to like. I give Reigns 0% chance of getting over with the IWC.
> 
> So who else? How is he going to make Vinnie Mac his cash. Maybe he'd appeal to casual adult fans? But they aren't going to be buying the network to see him. Also they are all bandwagoners who generally follow the IWC.
> 
> Maybe if he had a catchphrase or some witty dialogue but this writing team of failed Soap Opera writers has about 0% chance of coming up with anything clever or catchy. So far his best line has been "cena sucks."
> 
> *I guess he might appeal to some women? I don't know. I look around WWE audiences and I don't see like sorority girls buying tickets. Most of the women in a WWE audience are either dragged their by their significant other or younger child or are the fat disgusting red haired pock marked pig who you know works in accounts receivable at some small retail store and stares at her hunky fireman calendar all year and goes home and dreams that someone who does take care of themselves will some day look past their fat disgusting exterior and their annoying pathetic interior and just fuck them. I think any wrestler will appeal to those women. They probably rub one out to Big Khali.
> *
> So who the heck is buying the network or tickets to go see Roman Reigns? What is the business plan here?
> 
> Cena is trash, I get it, but I see how he makes sense for business and makes WWE money, but who legitimately is watching for a Superman punch, a spear, some dialogue that sounds like it was written out of a 6th grade chess players journal...
> 
> He gets cheers because right now he is the clear cut baby face who is still viewed as part of an exciting group. Once that fades and he has to stand on his own and his own talent...I gotta think he will be more hated than Cena.
> 
> Maybe he might join a group like a new Evolution. Flair managing a new Four Horsemen Reigns, Ziggler, Cesaro and Ambrose or something could keep him fresh and getting cheers, but if they push him as a top baby face...well guess everyone should short WWE stock because it will go to 2 bucks a share.


*Ok, before this thread gets closed, let's put some sh*t to rest. The majority of female fans watching pro wrestling were not "dragged by their significant others or some children." They're watching pro wrestling and going to pro wrestling matches because they want to be there because they're FANS. Get that through your head, cause it's true--whether your believe it or like--it's true. Why does it matter to you watch female wrestling fans look like? Who cares if they're fat or skinny, short or tall, have red hair or not, or whatever? Are you insecure about the fact that part of the appeal of Roman Reigns is that he's a good-looking guy, cause it sure sounds like it? Poor you, get over yourself and cut down on the sexism cause it's pathetic!*

And as far as your 'who like Roman Reigns' theory goes--I'll tell you who likes Roman Reigns. Some kids like him, some adults like him, some women *gasps* like him, some men like him. There you go :


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

Kids don't like Reigns??

:jordan

OP hasn't been to a live show I guess...

Trolls don't even try anymore...


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

seth rollins is the most protected man on the roster he gets be paired with hhh he has'nt lost a match in 2014 he just got to work with the wwe champ on raw and he is mr mitb

who ate the pin against the wyatts?yup roman reigns

who lost at the rumble yup reigns

who lost at mitb?yup roman reigns

who wont win in the 4 way?yup roman reigns

yet he is over pushed lol


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



Belladonna29 said:


> *Ok, before this thread gets closed, let's put some sh*t to rest. The majority of female fans watching pro wrestling were not "dragged by their significant others or some children." They're watching pro wrestling and going to pro wrestling matches because they want to be there because they're FANS. Get that through your head, cause it's true--whether your believe it or like--it's true. Why does it matter to you watch female wrestling fans look like? Who cares if they're fat or skinny, short or tall, have red hair or not, or whatever? Are you insecure about the fact that part of the appeal of Roman Reigns is that he's a good-looking guy, cause it sure sounds like it? Poor you, get over yourself and cut down on the sexism cause it's pathetic!*
> 
> And as far as your 'who like Roman Reigns' theory goes--I'll tell you who likes Roman Reigns. Some kids like him, some adults like him, some women *gasps* like him, some men like him. There you go :


:jericho4


----------



## WWE

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Roman Reigns is going to win the Royal Rumble, main event Wrestlemania, and become champion in 2015.


We will all be witnesses.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*



WrayBryatt said:


> So why do the same people who hate reigns love hogan? Hogan had far less moves than reigns and push just because of his look.
> 
> What's so wrong with a guy having a good look and being pushed because of it? He's not lex Luger.
> 
> Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


Because Hogan actually proved to be exceptional in many things, most obviously his MIC WORK and ability to work a crowd. The guy was CLEARLY more than just a dude who was big and had a good look.

To many on here Roman has yet to show that he just isn't another big man with a pretty face. That could very well change as time progresses, but again to many, he just hasn't shown much yet.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

i find it funny how you guys act like grown men from 18-35 dont like reigns lol


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> He doesn't appeal to kids? His character is very much in the vein of a badass that takes names, like Stone Cold Steve Austin. And I knew tons and tons of kids who idolized Stone Cold and still do as adults. While Roman Reigns isn't as good at what he does as Stone Cold yet, he can very much appeal to children. They just need to be conditioned into having a man who would be respected by other men in Roman Reigns.


Stone Cold? His character is like Stone Cold...Stone Cold said funny, quotable lines. If Fandangoing, or the Yes movement or We the People has shown anything its that kids in audiences love to chant things. What has Reigns said that was quotable. Hes been on tv for 2 years now, Stone Cold was a beer drinking, *******, asskicking original character who had a ton of charisma and character to go along with 10x more inring ability. 

Kids liked the funny guy who said things like "because stone cold said so." Who engaged in classic feuds with the owner which appealed not just to kids but to their hilljack dads. 

People looked at Stone Cold the way they looked at Pete Rose...they said things like "Wow he reminds me of me or who I would want to be." People generally don't like male models. No 48 year old hilljack sits down after a day of beer drinking, welfare check cashing, wife beating and sister banging and sees Roman Reigns and says, "Yeah that's a guys I can relate to...a male model who doesn't say anything funny or bad ass and whose finisher looks like a parody of wrestling."

I hear about these thirsty women all the time. But when ive been to shows the only thirsty women I ever see are sometimes wrestlers wives, girlfriends or families....and there are only so many women Cena can sleep with and get free tickets.


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

Reigns moveset is probably going to expand sooner than later since he's going to have more solo matches in the future--but smarks are impatient, I get it--can't wait to troll, go figure.


----------



## JohnCooley

Untalented son of Mr Perfect? Gtfoh. Stopped reading right there.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



p862011 said:


> i find it funny how you guys act like grown men from 18-35 dont like reigns lol


he's not saying they don't but chances are it won't last over a year while more talented wrestlers are putting on better matches and cutting better promos than him. Unless the WWE tries desperately to dumb down a bunch of these characters to prop up Reigns, which isn't out of the realms of possibility with a company like the WWE, then his superman booking will eventually tire out that demographic.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



O Fenômeno said:


> Kids don't like Reigns??
> 
> :jordan
> 
> OP hasn't been to a live show I guess...
> 
> Trolls don't even try anymore...


I actually just went to a house show and he got a smaller pop than Goldust and I didn't see any kid cheering for him. All the little black kids in the audience loved Cena and Big E and all the little white kids loved Cena and Santino. Didn't see any kids walking around with their Roman Reigns t-shirt or anything. He will appeal to little kids about as much as Scott Hall would appeal to 5 year olds...not very much. And unlike Scott he is untalented so won't appeal to adults either.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

ambrose gets to work randy 2 shows in a row and rollins worked cena in the main event yet you guys act like poor rollins and ambrose are being left in the dust and roman is taking all the spotlight and glory lol

just calm the fuck down wwe is positioning all 3 to be main event players we got 3 potential new main eventers and all you guys do is bitch because roman is showcased strongly??


----------



## Belladonna29

...And I just went H.A.M. on some idiot spouting some sexist sh*t about female fans liking Reigns in essentially a troll thread ::sigh:: some people...fpalm


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



Belladonna29 said:


> *Ok, before this thread gets closed, let's put some sh*t to rest. The majority of female fans watching pro wrestling were not "dragged by their significant others or some children." They're watching pro wrestling and going to pro wrestling matches because they want to be there because they're FANS. Get that through your head, cause it's true--whether your believe it or like--it's true. Why does it matter to you watch female wrestling fans look like? Who cares if they're fat or skinny, short or tall, have red hair or not, or whatever? Are you insecure about the fact that part of the appeal of Roman Reigns is that he's a good-looking guy, cause it sure sounds like it? Poor you, get over yourself and cut down on the sexism cause it's pathetic!*
> 
> And as far as your 'who like Roman Reigns' theory goes--I'll tell you who likes Roman Reigns. Some kids like him, some adults like him, some women *gasps* like him, some men like him. There you go :


Sexism...sorry I think the objectification of men by women is just as disgusting as it is when men do it to women. I don't watch wrestling for AJ Lee's looks, shes an attractive girl sure, but if all you care about is looking at men or women watch a porn, go to a strip club, or look at models etc...Im rich and women find me very attractive. Regular condoms don't work for me so I either have to use magnums or sometimes just risk it. Im an intense lover though so pulling out rarely happens. I am very confident around women and used to get a ton of them but sorry I have a girlfriend now and I am trying to settle down. So no I am not threatened at all, but if women think they can objectify men, why can't I objectify hideous women? That's really unfair if it doesn't go both ways.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> I actually just went to a house show and he got a smaller pop than Goldust and I didn't see any kid cheering for him. All the little black kids in the audience loved Cena and Big E and all the little white kids loved Cena and Santino. Didn't see any kids walking around with their Roman Reigns t-shirt or anything. He will appeal to little kids about as much as Scott Hall would appeal to 5 year olds...not very much. And unlike Scott he is untalented so won't appeal to adults either.


Roman Reigns doesn't have a t-shirt yet.

Besides, do you really think that we've seen the final evolution of Roman Reigns, that he'll be the quiet badass for the remainder of his career? Probably not. For all we know he could be repackaged as John Cena 2.0, complete with dumb clothes and corny jokes.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

:shitstorm


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

If Bryan taught yall anything is that plans are never concrete. You just never know what can happen.

Shame to hate a guy on something that may or may not happen. Shitting on him possibly main eventing Mania 8 months in advanced?? Sheesh :lol

I really need all the detractors to take a good look at themselves. Talentless and undeserving Roman had at least 6 threads and counting dedicated to him tonight :lmao

Like I said, didn't Randy and Ambrose have a good match? Isn't Ambrose more talented to Roman? How about you go help the Randy vs Ambrose match thread make it to 5 pages instead -___-

You know Roman had a pretty good night or this board wouldn't have went into a frenzy


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



p862011 said:


> ambrose gets to work randy 2 shows in a row and rollins worked cena in the main event yet you guys act like poor rollins and ambrose are being left in the dust and roman is taking all the spotlight and glory lol
> 
> just calm the fuck down wwe is positioning all 3 to be main event players we got 3 potential new main eventers and all you guys do is bitch because roman is showcased strongly??


Just because Ambrose and Rollins aren't being in the dust now doesn't excuse the fact that Roman Reign's booking is Superman like and that's not the way to push the guy at all.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



p862011 said:


> seth rollins is the most protected man on the roster he gets be paired with hhh he has'nt lost a match in 2014 he just got to work with the wwe champ on raw and he is mr mitb
> 
> who ate the pin against the wyatts?yup roman reigns
> 
> who lost at the rumble yup reigns
> 
> who lost at mitb?yup roman reigns
> 
> who wont win in the 4 way?yup roman reigns
> 
> yet he is over pushed lol


Reigns ate like one pin the entire Shield storyline and it was 3-1.

Rollins lost at the rumble too

Rollins won a briefcase, Reigns was in it for the title and is again. He's not ready to win the belt.

Besides, Rollins is talented enough to warrant a push, decently good mic skills and great in ring. Reigns looks cool and that's about it.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Sexism...sorry I think the objectification of men by women is just as disgusting as it is when men do it to women. I don't watch wrestling for AJ Lee's looks, shes an attractive girl sure, but if all you care about is looking at men or women watch a porn, go to a strip club, or look at models etc...Im rich and women find me very attractive. Regular condoms don't work for me so I either have to use magnums or sometimes just risk it. Im an intense lover though so pulling out rarely happens. I am very confident around women and used to get a ton of them but sorry I have a girlfriend now and I am trying to settle down. So no I am not threatened at all, but if women think they can objectify men, why can't I objectify hideous women? That's really unfair if it doesn't go both ways.


newsflash women actually like pro wrestling it is not just because they may find some guys good looking

you think aj lee grew up a fan and so passionate because she was just checking out guys

plus you can find people hot and still watch it for pro wrestling

paige and aj are hot as hell but i dont enjoy watching them work because of that


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Sexism...sorry I think the objectification of men by women is just as disgusting as it is when men do it to women. I don't watch wrestling for AJ Lee's looks, shes an attractive girl sure, but if all you care about is looking at men or women watch a porn, go to a strip club, or look at models etc...Im rich and women find me very attractive. Regular condoms don't work for me so I either have to use magnums or sometimes just risk it. Im an intense lover though so pulling out rarely happens. I am very confident around women and used to get a ton of them but sorry I have a girlfriend now and I am trying to settle down. So no I am not threatened at all, but if women think they can objectify men, why can't I objectify hideous women? That's really unfair if it doesn't go both ways.


...OMG, where are my manners! I forgot to find you a bridge to hide under. Don't worry. I'm sure you'll figure it out on your own :angel BTW, what the hell are you even saying? But a better question is, do I care?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*

WF acting like they forgot how a top guy is booked. 

Guys like Stone Cold were booked pretty fucking great; hardly lost outside of dirty finishes and DQs. And I'm not comparing the quality of talent between Roman and SCSA, but just saying how people are acting like this booking style of top guys is brand new :lol

If top guys are just going to be trading wins with everyone, what makes them any different from the lower carders? They're losses are always meant to be more significant.

Bryan kneeing and pinning Cena meant something. Because it was fucking _*Cena*_.Not Kofi or Ziggler lol

I'm not saying I want Roman to be booked to win all the damn time like Cena, but he definitely shouldn't be losing just yet. At least not to anyone other than a Cena, Triple H and Orton.

EDIT: So pushes aren't super pushes as long as it's a talent you deem worthy or like...okay :lol


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



p862011 said:


> newsflash women actually like pro wrestling it is not just because they may find some guys good looking
> 
> you think aj lee grew up a fan and so passionate because she was just checking out guys
> 
> plus you can find people hot and still watch it for pro wrestling
> 
> paige and aj are hot as hell but i dont enjoy watching them work because of that


I would like to meet 1 woman who actually likes prowrestling legitimately for the storytelling/ringwork. Never met one, been to tons of shows and never seen one. Someone show me a screenshot of a ringside crowd...any crowd where a majority or hell even 25% are women. You can't, because the bnb of WWE is neckbeards and little kids. That's not saying there aren't one offs...hell im a huge one off. But again stick to the topic, how many fans is Roman Reigns going to have in a year. 

I get it...women who think he is hot...all 9 of them who spend money for wrestling tickets. 

Funniest thing is the argument about women doesn't even make sense and WWE wouldn't even want it. What makes them so much money is advertising and if the paying audience was more women it would adversely effect their advertising sales as the men age 18-35 is the demo they get paid the most for.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

This thread is full of losers.... so carry on :chrisholly


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> I guess he might appeal to some women? I don't know. I look around WWE audiences and I don't see like sorority girls buying tickets. Most of the women in a WWE audience are either dragged their by their significant other or younger child or are the fat disgusting red haired pock marked pig who you know works in accounts receivable at some small retail store and stares at her hunky fireman calendar all year and goes home and dreams that someone who does take care of themselves will some day look past their fat disgusting exterior and their annoying pathetic interior and just fuck them. I think any wrestler will appeal to those women. They probably rub one out to Big Khali.


Ughh, I like pro wrestling. I have off and on since i was 4. I go to live events because i want to. my boyfriend hates wrestling and yes im completely insulted by your sexist rant. & clearly Roman is a good looking man, it doesnt make me or anyone else less of a real fan for finding the attractive wrestlers....attractive fpalm


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



RustyPro said:


> Reigns ate like one pin the entire Shield storyline and it was 3-1.
> 
> Rollins lost at the rumble too
> 
> Rollins won a briefcase, Reigns was in it for the title and is again. He's not ready to win the belt.
> 
> Besides, Rollins is talented enough to warrant a push, decently good mic skills and great in ring. Reigns looks cool and that's about it.


reigns is extremely over and the entire audience loves him thats why he is getting pushed if being good on the mic and good in the ring meant anything christian would be a 10 time world champ

it is like you guys dont know how the fuck the pro wrestling business works it is about making money and reigns is money


----------



## smarty456

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

Women and kids prolly

You can hear the audible "Thank you Kane" chant during the Kane-Reigns brawl when Kane was getting the upper hand - It was chanted by older men


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Roman is getting alot better on the mic*

A lot? No.

Improving? I'd say so, I guess.

He's decent. :draper2 Not the worst, but not the best.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Ughh, I like pro wrestling. I have off and on since i was 4. I go to live events because i want to. my boyfriend hates wrestling and yes im completely insulted by your sexist rant. & clearly Roman is a good looking man, it doesnt make me or anyone else less of a real fan for finding the attractive wrestlers....attractive fpalm


Couldn't care less your level of fandom. Nor do I judge people on their fandom. Again could not care less why or even that you watch WWE. You are not WWE's target audience. The fact that so many women feel the need to come defend a guy devoid of talent is the testament to what I am saying. Like I could understand if you were like "Man, I really love how good Bray Wyatt is on the mic or how amazing Ziggler is at selling or how great Rusev is for a giant of a man etc..." But no you are defending Roman Reigns and changing the topic to women or something. You just kind of prove my point. No one can argue that he is good in the ring. no one can argue that he is captivating on the mic. They can only say he has the look. The fact that several women responded just proves my point. 

As I said he will continue to appeal to women who cream their waste size 58's everytime he spears somebody. But that will not make Vinnie Mac rich. How does Roman Reigns make Vinnie Mac rich is the question. So far the best answer is turning him into clown shoes like John Cena.


----------



## AJrama

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*

Reigns is horrible on the mic. Wow, didn't expect he'd be that bad since he only ever talked in small spurts. They need to keep him down to one sentence a show and just have him look intimidating. He's not nearly as bad in the ring as he is bad on the mic, and all most people talk about is his ring skills. I don't even think he's that bad in the ring, he's no Ryback. But christ is he horrible on the mic. But he's over so I guess he has appeal.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



AJrama said:


> Reigns is horrible on the mic. Wow, didn't expect he'd be that bad since he only ever talked in small spurts. They need to keep him down to one sentence a show and just have him look intimidating. He's not nearly as bad in the ring as he is bad on the mic, and all most people talk about is his ring skills. I don't even think he's that bad in the ring, he's no Ryback. But christ is he horrible on the mic. But he's over so I guess he has appeal.


Right now like Ryback he is over for being over. That fades quickly. WWE either can over protect him...which will turn more people against him or they can have him start losing which will lose the casuals. 

Stone Cold's big launching pad moment wasn't from a win it was from a loss. Fans were emotionally invested and bought into his character. If you push someone too fast or too soon people start to turn and booing is just as contagious as cheering.

Roman Reigns imo will have xpac heat by next year.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*

I'm glad that he used the chant to say "Cena sucks."


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Couldn't care less your level of fandom. Nor do I judge people on their fandom. Again could not care less why or even that you watch WWE. You are not WWE's target audience. The fact that so many women feel the need to come defend a guy devoid of talent is the testament to what I am saying. Like I could understand if you were like "Man, I really love how good Bray Wyatt is on the mic or how amazing Ziggler is at selling or how great Rusev is for a giant of a man etc..." But no you are defending Roman Reigns and changing the topic to women or something. You just kind of prove my point. No one can argue that he is good in the ring. no one can argue that he is captivating on the mic. They can only say he has the look. The fact that several women responded just proves my point.
> 
> As I said he will continue to appeal to women who cream their waste size 58's everytime he spears somebody. But that will not make Vinnie Mac rich. How does Roman Reigns make Vinnie Mac rich is the question. So far the best answer is turning him into clown shoes like John Cena.


We arent talking about those guys so why would I insert my opinions on them. coincidentally enough those are all opinions that i do have about those guys. We'll have to agree to disagree because if you came out of tonight thinking he completely sucks at promos and that he shows you that he'll never improve then we just view the product differently. Sometimes what determines a good promo is the crowd and so far the crowd has stayed captivated in some way when he gets on the mic. I said in another thread we cant judge his single matches cause they havent given him any recently to showcase. But i feel good about his potential because of house show reports the last couple of months where he has wrestled long matches have all come back positive. & actually his look does have a lot to do with his whole aura, so it shouldnt be overlooked. Much like with most wrestlers.


----------



## p862011

so much butthurt in this thread lol

*DEAL WITH IT
*


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: Why do you hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him at all.


----------



## Wynter

Look at this BOSS mofo :


----------



## The Bloodline

I loved the fist bumps. Something so little really added to his entrance


----------



## Monterossa

the majority of Reigns fans are the casuals, the girls, and the girly men who are getting boner while watching his sexy body.


----------



## Wynter

Monterossa said:


> the majority of Reigns fans are the casual, the girls, and the *girly men who are getting boner while watching his sexy body.*


Anytime I see a Bryan mark troll Roman threads, I laugh. Because if anyone should know how annoying as fuck trolls and "funny" people are when it comes to their favorites, it's Daniel Bryan fans.

But nah, you can't expect maturity out of 20+ year old people :trips


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



smarty456 said:


> "Thank you Kane"


*"Randy's bitch"*


----------



## tbp82

Wow lots of Roman hate threads tonight I knew his night was good but didnt know it was that good.


----------



## Northfrost

I'm a guy and I like all three of the ex-Shield members. I don't expect Reigns to be putting on technical masterpieces at this point in time, if ever. I'm happy for fresh diverse interesting young talent being pushed.

I definately mark to his superman punch, spear, and running ring rope dropkick. I just wish they would let him do Checkmate again. But maybe that will come in time. He has kinks to work out on the mic. But he's not the type of character I care to see go on long detailed speeches anyway. Just say enough to let everyone know an ass kicking is on it's way and then deliver it.


----------



## p862011

Monterossa said:


> the majority of Reigns fans are the casuals, the girls, and the girly men who are getting boner while watching his sexy body.


cm punk and daniel bryan have been my favorite wwe superstars since probably edge retired and i like roman so yeah quit making a fool of yourselffpalm


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, he def had a good enough night to get all this raging going :lol But it was also nice to see he was getting a lot of defenders tonight. Got a couple praises for his opening segment and mic progression 

Was really a kick ass segment though. Finley slapped Roman on the chest and Roman was having not having it :lol

Finley sold that spear like a boss.










I love when the crowd does the war cry with him too. Sounds pretty awesome  Even better when you see some of the fans doing the whole motion with him :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

i'm trying to enjoy reigns's push, but i'm not completely sold on him yet. he's definitely got a "cool" factor that could draw in new fans, and his body language is off the charts. i still think that he needs to hone his personality and be more confident infront of a microphone. (he's not there yet, but he's taking baby steps). he's been super over as of late so he has that going for him.

if he improves, i'll have no problem seing he and bryan take the top spots from the old guard. at least a reigns monster push means that the WWE are trying something new and fresh. let's hope they don't screw it up like they do with most things.


----------



## Wynter

SVETV988_fan said:


> i'm trying to enjoy reigns's push, but i'm not completely sold on him yet. he's definitely got a "cool" factor that could draw in new fans, and his body language is off the charts. i still think that he needs to hone his personality and be more confident infront of a microphone. (he's not there yet, but he's taking baby steps). he's been super over as of late so he has that going for him.
> 
> if he improves, i'll have no problem seing he and bryan take the top spots from the old guard. at least a reigns monster push means that the WWE are trying something new and fresh. let's hope they don't screw it up.



That's fair  He definitely has some kinks to work out. It was nice to see some of the potential we fans see in him get a little shine last night. He still needs to smooth certain things out on the mic of course, but he's getting there and showed he could improv too. So that's great.

Hopefully the positive reports he's been getting in his house show matches will translate to his first PPV bout with Orton. It would put some faith in Roman and hopefully calm down some of the hate if he puts on a solid to great showing 

Would love if WWE allowed him to bust out some of his FCW moves :mark: And something fresh and new too :dance


----------



## Monterossa

you guys hated on Cena for a decade and then you're in love with Roman Reigns. :lol

you had chances to replace Cena with Punk and Bryan but what did you guys do? you kept bashing them because they're small and ask WWE to make a larger than life roidfreak. that's why you have Cena as your champion right now. Cena is big and sexy. you deserved it.

enjoy your crappy WWE for the next 10 years, since it's all your decision to support that boring musclehead motherfucker and don't cry for WWE to replace Reigns after 2-3 years. it's all your fault and your choice.


----------



## Blade Runner

WynterWarm12 said:


> That's fair  He definitely has some kinks to work out. It was nice to see some of the potential we fans see in him get a little shine last night. He still needs to smooth certain things out on the mic of course, but he's getting there and showed he could improv too. So that's great.
> 
> Hopefully the positive reports he's been getting in his house show matches will translate to his first PPV bout with Orton. It would put some faith in Roman and hopefully calm down some of the hate if he puts on a solid to great showing
> 
> Would love if WWE allowed him to bust out some of his FCW moves :mark: And something fresh and new too :dance


i agree. i think tonight he showed glimpses of what he could do in the future, and i really liked how he ad-libbed along with the crowd chants. i'm not expecting him to find his groove overnight, that comes with experience and he just started as a singles star.

he'll get hate no matter what, in this day and age some fans (especially on here) are so fickle and tend to hate whoever is on top, even daniel bryan started getting his flock of vocal "haters" once he got his wrestlemania push. rarely does that translate to lives crowds though. if you win them over, you really have to screw up badly to lose them again. roman having that history with the shield already endeared him to fans earlier on and gave him a canvas to build upon, so i'm not that worried for him.


----------



## p862011

Monterossa said:


> you guys hated on Cena for a decade and then you're in love with Roman Reigns. :lol
> 
> you had chances to replace Cena with Punk and Bryan but what did you guys do? you kept bashing them because they're small and ask WWE to make a larger than life roidfreak. that's why you have Cena as your champion right now. Cena is big and sexy. you deserved it.
> 
> enjoy your crappy WWE for the next 10 years, since it's all your decision to support that boring musclehead motherfucker and don't cry for WWE to replace Reigns after 2-3 years. it's all your fault and your choice.


people hate cena cause he is boring and stale end of story

reign is entertaining and full of aggression and just a pure bad ass no one gives 2 shits about technical wrestling

even bully ray agrees


----------



## Wynter

Monterossa said:


> you guys hated on Cena for a decade and then you're in love with Roman Reigns. :lol
> 
> you had chances to replace Cena with Punk and Bryan but what did you guys do? you kept bashing them because they're small and ask WWE to make a larger than life roidfreak. that's why you have Cena as your champion right now. Cena is big and sexy. you deserved it.
> 
> enjoy your crappy WWE for the next 10 years, since it's all your decision to support that boring musclehead motherfucker and don't cry for WWE to replace Reigns after 2-3 years. it's all your fault and your choice.


Didn't the crowd get behind Bryan though? Who cares about the ones who shitted on him :lol

If the crowd isn't fickle, when he comes back, he should be as super over as he was when he left. And he will have a secure spot as one of top guys. If Bryan brings money and fans, he won't be ignored. What you worried about :draper2

You're acting like Bryan was ran out by the fans for "boring muscleheads". Terrible circumstances knocked him out. WWE ended up giving the fans what they wanted in the end, Bryan just didn't get to capitalize on it due to shit luck.

And Punk, he left, what you want WWE to do? They tried to get his ass back, but he's happy as pie relaxing and getting chubby :lol


----------



## The Bloodline

Monterossa said:


> you guys hated on Cena for a decade and then you're in love with Roman Reigns. :lol
> 
> you had chances to replace Cena with Punk and Bryan but what did you guys do? you kept bashing them because they're small and ask WWE to make a larger than life roidfreak. that's why you have Cena as your champion right now. Cena is big and sexy. you deserved it.
> 
> enjoy your crappy WWE for the next 10 years, since it's all your decision to support that boring musclehead motherfucker and don't cry for WWE to replace Reigns after 2-3 years. it's all your fault and your choice.




















They arent the same character at all. Reigns is fresh right now. Can I just enjoy Reigns journey to the top without wondering how he's gonna appear years from now. Punk left btw and Bryan is injured :shrug. I like both guys and they would likely still be on top right now if they were here. soooo...? yea. Cant blame Reigns for that or the crowd for getting behind a new talent in the meantime.


----------



## midnightmischief

lol can't believe how quickly those threads got merged... lots of angry people out there... just shows how well reigns shined (still haven't seen it for myself - bring it on for tomorrow lol) 

@ SVETV998 fan I know where your coming from, it took me a while to warm up to reigns but I have loved watching him grow and improve, admittedly I am now a HUGE fan of the guy (not just for his looks I swear) and still am really excited to see where he goes in the business.


----------



## O10101

I think, and this is just my opinion, that a lot of the hate Roman gets is because he's being booked so strongly and he has flaws that some people feel make a long term rise to the top a better option then being hotshotted there.

And not to beat a dead horse with the whole Bryan thing, but it's a valid point. That point being the support from fans that Bryan received and the way he was booked.

In comparison:

Ever since leaving the Shield, Reigns is ending shows and segments and matches strongly. Whereas Bryan was constantly being beat down, and rarely got the upper hand.

To me it just makes me a little annoyed, because where Reigns undoubtably has the talent to be a top guy in the company, it's a potential talent that needs to be groomed and proven. Whereas Bryan is a proven guy as far as ring work, crowd reaction, and promo's go.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Wynter

SVETV988_fan said:


> i agree. i think tonight he showed glimpses of what he could do in the future, and i really liked how he ad-libbed along with the crowd chants. i'm not expecting him to find his groove overnight, that comes with experience and he just started as a singles star.
> 
> he'll get hate no matter what, in this day and age some fans (especially on here) are so fickle and tend to hate whoever is on top, even daniel bryan started getting his flock of vocal "haters" once he got his wrestlemania push. rarely does that translate to lives crowds though. if you win them over, you really have to screw up badly to lose them again. roman having that history with the shield already endeared him to fans earlier on and gave him a canvas to build upon, so i'm not that worried for him.


Agreed. I honestly wish the best for any talent. The more over guys that can get on my screen and be pushed, the better for my entertainment and overall the product.

I don't understand the mentality of wishing failure on someone or salivating for a flop. It's asinine and petty. How about hoping they get better so they can entertain you while they're at the top?

We cant' complain about WWE not building stars, but then wish for stuff like that.

So many talented people I want to see succeed on the roster and Roman is one of them. I believe he has potential and with time(and WWE not fucking him over :lol) he can rise to the occasion.

Some people are naturally gifted, no doubt, or have honed their craft by now compared to Roman. But I think he will surprise some people with his progress in the future.

Crossing my fingers that WWE will build on his promo style last night and the little glimpses of personality we got from him. 

Now I just need for Roman to have a really solid match on tv so he can at least get less heat on that front.

Hoping Rusev vs Roman gets nice time before the inevitable DQ :dance

EDIT: @*O10101 *And in the end, WWE, albeit begrudgingly, gave the fans what they wanted. Unfortunately shitty circumstances happened for Bryan after Mania.

Oh and is that Castiel?? :mark:


----------



## O10101

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: @*O10101 *And in the end, WWE, albeit begrudgingly, gave the fans what they wanted. Unfortunately shitty circumstances happened for Bryan after Mania.


Yes, he did get his moment.

But that wasn't what WWE wanted. It was a circumstance of Punk quitting and the fans hijacking the shows that led to them having to do that.

Point being it's head shaking worthy to see a guy so deserving of that faith from the company and a top spot after working so hard for so long and being great at every aspect of being a superstar be booked so weakly, and see a guy who has all the potential in the world but has yet to really show that he has the talent worthy of such a push get the world handed to him and be booked strongly.

And LOL, yes it is indeed Castiel. Favorite character from my favorite show


----------



## Wynter

Okay, I agree Roman is receiving a strong push, but the world has yet to be handed to that man. And again, Mania plans aren't concrete(Bryan says hello) and only dirtsheet speculations.

I will write this again because it's always relevant. Guys like Del Rio and Sheamus were handed the world.

Roman has been on the roster for two years and the only solo accolades he has is a great Survivor Series showing and a Rumble record not even WWE cares to bring up :lol

Yes, he got title shots, but he was never going to win.

EDIT: Castiel :banderas Only on season 7 so far. But Castiel and Crowley are my favs. Dean started to get on my nerves :lol


----------



## p862011

bryan was booked as an underdog since team hell no and he is 5'8 190 pounds so lets be honest here it is not out of the realm for bryan to get beaten down he got over because he got beaten down


----------



## The Bloodline

O10101 said:


> I think, and this is just my opinion, that a lot of the hate Roman gets is because he's being booked so strongly and he has flaws that some people feel make a long term rise to the top a better option then being hotshotted there.
> 
> And not to beat a dead horse with the whole Bryan thing, but it's a valid point. That point being the support from fans that Bryan received and the way he was booked.
> 
> In comparison:
> 
> Ever since leaving the Shield, Reigns is ending shows and segments and matches strongly. Whereas Bryan was constantly being beat down, and rarely got the upper hand.
> 
> To me it just makes me a little annoyed, because where Reigns undoubtably has the talent to be a top guy in the company, it's a potential talent that needs to be groomed and proven. Whereas Bryan is a proven guy as far as ring work, crowd reaction, and promo's go.
> 
> Again, just my opinion.



the thing with Bryan is hes a smaller guy, hes a natural underdog. You expect him to get beat a lot but all of that just makes his victories so much more special. They booked him tougher at time, he got the upperhand as well but not enough to where you thought he could go out there and destroy the authority at will. He gained so much sympathy and it whats made his wrestlemania triumph so beautiful. Its rare that a story like that feels so real. partially is because it was somewhat real. either creative are genius or the fans really pushed this guy to the top of the mountain. So not only did it feel like Bryans victory but also a victory for the fans that wouldnt let up. we were part of the story line. Im not sure the same magic wouldve been captured if he constantly came out on top, it's not what his character was. 

I'm sure Reigns will get his share of beat downs and getting shafted when the story shifts to his real road to the title run as well. Even once things heat up with HHH. I definitely want to see that vulnerable side to Reigns too. Hes so over as a badass now, that when he does get beat down it will feel like a big deal for sure.


----------



## Blade Runner

O10101 said:


> I think, and this is just my opinion, that a lot of the hate Roman gets is because he's being booked so strongly and he has flaws that some people feel make a long term rise to the top a better option then being hotshotted there.
> 
> And not to beat a dead horse with the whole Bryan thing, but it's a valid point. That point being the support from fans that Bryan received and the way he was booked.
> 
> In comparison:
> 
> Ever since leaving the Shield, Reigns is ending shows and segments and matches strongly. Whereas Bryan was constantly being beat down, and rarely got the upper hand.
> 
> To me it just makes me a little annoyed, because where Reigns undoubtably has the talent to be a top guy in the company, it's a potential talent that needs to be groomed and proven. Whereas Bryan is a proven guy as far as ring work, crowd reaction, and promo's go.
> 
> Again, just my opinion.



well i think it's because both bryan and reigns represent two different characters. 

bryan fits the underdog persona to a tee. he can draw genuine emotion out of being beat down because of the strong connection he has to the fans and how relatable he is to the every day man. he's a perfect catalyst for the opressed because he is so counter-WWE mold that his character benefits from struggling against the odds. he's a wrestling machine with an aggressive edge when pushed against the wall, but he doesn't present himself as an imposing figure and that makes him a bit more sympathetic.

roman reigns is more of an enigmatic badass that arrives, kicks ass and leaves. making reigns look weak is a detriment to his character because fans expect him to dominate. to me he's like a combination of goldberg's drive, and kevin nash's laid back "cool hand luke" charm that ends up being extremely marketable as the kind of character that guys want to be, and chicks fall head over heels for.

but i agree that bryan has more experience under his belt in certain areas, and cannot be touched in-ring, but the WWE are desperate for new stars and they need to capitalise on the guys that can connect to crowds and show promise of growth. bryan and reigns can both operate at the top alongside each other because they're different animals and variety is always healthy.


----------



## p862011

SVETV988_fan said:


> well i think it's because both bryan and reigns represent two different characters.
> 
> bryan fits the underdog persona to a tee. he can draw genuine emotion out of being beat down because of the strong connection he has to the fans and how relatable he is to the every day man. he's a perfect catalyst for the opressed because he is so counter-WWE mold that his character benefits from struggling against the odds. he's a wrestling technician with an agressive edge when pushed against the wall, but he doesn't present himself as an imposing figure and that makes him a bit more sympathetic
> 
> roman reigns is more of an enigmatic badass that arrives, kicks ass and leaves. making reigns look weak is a detriment to his character because fans expect him to dominate. to me he's like a combination of goldberg's drive, and kevin nash's laid back "cool hand luke" charm that ends up being extremely marketable as the kind of character that guys want to be, and chicks fall head over heels for.
> 
> but i agree that bryan has more experience under his belt in certain areas, and cannot be touched in-ring, but the WWE are desperate for new stars and they need to capitalise on the guys that can connect to crowds and show promise of growth. bryan and reigns can both operate at the top alongside each other because they're different animals and variety is always healthy.


AMEN(Y)


----------



## Wynter

"Anyone still wondering why we put @WWERomanReigns in the fatal four way? #alwaysastepahead"--Triple H tweet

You think Triple H meant because he knew the tension would rise between Cena and Roman?


----------



## Odo

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



p862011 said:


> seth rollins is the most protected man on the roster he gets be paired with hhh he has'nt lost a match in 2014 he just got to work with the wwe champ on raw and he is mr mitb
> 
> who ate the pin against the wyatts?yup roman reigns
> 
> *who lost at the rumble yup reigns*
> 
> *who lost at mitb?yup roman reigns*
> 
> *who wont win in the 4 way?yup roman reigns*
> 
> yet he is over pushed lol


Bolded statements have 0 credibility, I hope it doesn't need explaining why. He did however eat the pin against the Wyatts. One thing I wanna point out to the 'Seth hasn't been pinned 2014' argument is this: Hes a heel, he should be getting booked to be awesome. You can argue that he was a face for 3 months, however, the entirety of the Shield had to be booked as monsters to be credible in kayfabe terms to face Evolution.

I have 0 problem with Roman's win rate, thats perfectly in check, its the relentless #standtall every week, was the same again last night, twice!

The other thing that bugs me a little bit is the kayfabe underselling of Orton/Cena - I fucking hate Cena, but he IS a 15 time world champion, Orton IS a 12 time world champion, and yet he thinks, at least out loud, that he will smash both of them no problem. Its a style that is unsustainable, at some point, for his own benefit, he needs to verbally recognise the threats around him as threats, not just speed bumps. 

I'm still a little tired, so I'm hoping this reads properly


----------



## p862011

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



Canelo said:


> Bolded statements have 0 credibility, I hope it doesn't need explaining why. He did however eat the pin against the Wyatts. One thing I wanna point out to the 'Seth hasn't been pinned 2014' argument is this: Hes a heel, he should be getting booked to be awesome. You can argue that he was a face for 3 months, however, the entirety of the Shield had to be booked as monsters to be credible in kayfabe terms to face Evolution.
> 
> I have 0 problem with Roman's win rate, thats perfectly in check, *its the relentless #standtall every week, was the same again last night, twice!*
> 
> The other thing that bugs me a little bit is the kayfabe underselling of Orton/Cena - I fucking hate Cena, but he IS a 15 time world champion, Orton IS a 12 time world champion, and yet he thinks, at least out loud, that he will smash both of them no problem. Its a style that is unsustainable, at some point, for his own benefit, he needs to verbally recognise the threats around him as threats, not just speed bumps.
> 
> I'm still a little tired, so I'm hoping this reads properly


it is how top baby faces have always been booked

austin,rock,cena have all been booked standing tall tons of times it is not like it is some new thing for reigns


----------



## #Mark

I do think Reigns should not be standing tall at the end of every RAW but it seems like they're compensating for his loss at the upcoming PPV. I expect things to change soon once he enters his feud with HHH.

As for tonight, I thought Reigns was great. His promo was entertaining, he showed confidence and I liked that he improvised. The opening segment with Kane was amazing too but I do have one issue with it. I really felt like they should have saved that exact segment for an important feud. Could you imagine Lesnar and Reigns brawling all over the crowd, officials try to pull them apart but Reigns hits the spear and Lesnar hits the F5. Hell, they could have even clear the ring of all refs and officials. Would have been one of the more memorable segments in recent years.


----------



## Wynter

"I said biiiiiitch."-Roman Reigns 2014 :lol

I hope he continues this "I don't give a fuck" attitude. It really works for him 

Whatever happened last night, build on it WWE :dance


----------



## Odo

*Re: Reigns is that all you can do?*



p862011 said:


> it is how top baby faces have always been booked
> 
> austin,rock,cena have all been booked standing tall tons of times it is not like it is some new thing for reigns


I'm not saying its a new thing, I'm saying its a bad thing. Drawing comparisons to Cena isn't a good thing in this sense. Crowds and fans have wised up big time, modern babyfaces just can't get away with it in the long term.

I've said earlier in this thread that I mark for good wrestling, I've nothing against Roman the guy, and if WWE puts together a meaningful feud for him, I'll likely get behind him. If its just week after week of him spearing everything in sight, then fuck it. Right now the only variable is whether finishes with the spear or superman punch.

Let me ask this, does anybody here think he'd have been better off as the betrayer of the Shield, holding the MitB briefcase and being chased by Ambrose? Don't answer in terms of which push is the bigger, more in terms of how the audience relates in the long run


----------



## SubZero3:16

I bet you weren't complaining when Roman was getting laid out by NAO and the Authority at the end of every Raw. So now as a main event babyface it's a problem? :side: Well get used to seeing him stand tall a lot more in the future.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well I'll be fucked, I liked Reigns more than Ambrose and Rollins last night. Motherfucker's got swag.


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> I bet you weren't complaining when Roman was getting laid out by NAO and the Authority at the end of every Raw. So now as a main event babyface it's a problem? :side: Well get used to seeing him stand tall a lot more in the future.


Booking works best when its done somewhat evenly, with a skew towards the heel - that way the babyface wins feel bigger. I got just as bored of seeing Daniel Bryan getting smashed at every show as I do seeing Roman standing tall every show - it makes for a bland product. I want to be surprised, I want to be entertained.


----------



## p862011

loved how he just didn't give a fuck when the agents tried to stop him lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Canelo said:


> Booking works best when its done somewhat evenly, with a skew towards the heel - that way the babyface wins feel bigger. I got just as bored of seeing Daniel Bryan getting smashed at every show as I do seeing Roman standing tall every show - it makes for a bland product. I want to be surprised, I want to be entertained.


Well obviously you're watching a show that's not for you then. :shrug


----------



## Redzero

His promo dosn't mean anything when he was celebrating with Cena at the end like goofy friends.


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well obviously you're watching a show that's not for you then. :shrug


So by extension, this is a show for you then? You like this direction? You don't think it'll be harmful in the long run?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Redzero said:


> His promo dosn't mean anything when he was celebrating with Cena at the end like goofy friends.













They weren't celebrating. Roman was trolling him. Everytime he raised Cena's hand they booed, when his got raised the crowd cheered.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Canelo said:


> So by extension, this is a show for you then? You like this direction? You don't think it'll be harmful in the long run?


It's a tv show. It ain't that deep. When I get bored of something I move on.


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well I'll be fucked, I liked Reigns more than Ambrose and Rollins last night. Motherfucker's got swag.


:lmao why was this so funny :lmao

Roman was totally trolling Cena and letting him know he's coming for his spot. That's why Cena kept making the :homer2 face lol

They actually continued doing the arm raise off air. The crowd caught on and would boo loud when Cena's arm was raised.


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's a tv show. It ain't that deep. When I get bored of something I move on.


Then I would suggest my attachment to wrestling is probably greater than yours, which I suppose fits, as I want to see a good product, you want to see your favorites succeed. Theres nothing inherently wrong with that, however, its somewhat contradictory to label something as just a TV show, and thus not that important, and yet rack up over 5000 forum posts in less than a year concerning said non-important TV show.


----------



## Wynter

Roman attacking officials though :banderas

He left ALLLL his fucks at home last night :lol

Dropping bitch bombs, that Cena ad lib and just being bad ass.

I love that he speared Finlay for dare laying hands on him. Finlay got little too happy with handling Roman and dat Samoan wasn't having it 

That's the shit I do like :cool2


----------



## p862011

Redzero said:


> His promo dosn't mean anything when he was celebrating with Cena at the end like goofy friends.


is thats what you got out of that you need to watch the segment again lol

reigns was laughing when he raised his hand and the crowd said cena sucks and cena even snapped back at him

reigns was trolling cena


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao why was this so funny :lmao
> 
> Roman was totally trolling Cena and letting him know he's coming for his spot. That's why Cena kept making the :homer2 face lol
> 
> They actually continued doing the arm raise off air. The crowd caught on and would boo loud when Cena's arm was raised.



Also liked his opening promo. Short and to the point. No spouting off generic tough guy lines, just being a chilled badass SOB who knows he can fuck shit up and isn't bothered by the obstacles lying ahead of him.

This Reigns I like (Y)

And poor Finlay lol. Who were the other guys? I spotted Joey Mercury being one of the guys holding back Kane.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Canelo said:


> Then I would suggest my attachment to wrestling is probably greater than yours, which I suppose fits, as I want to see a good product, you want to see your favorites succeed. Theres nothing inherently wrong with that, however, its somewhat contradictory to label something as just a TV show, and thus not that important, and yet rack up over 5000 forum posts in less than a year concerning said non-important TV show.


Didn't say it wasn't important. Just saying that I don't over think my entertainment. Ooooo the post dig :lol and it's been more than a year and I don't see how it's relevant to anything.


----------



## Terminator GR

It's quite simple really: after 10 years of cena, I will take anyone who bumps him from the top, for real this time. Reigns may not be perfect, but he is fresh and infinitely more interesting than the PG goof.


----------



## Reaper

Fucking hell I cannot decide between the three of them. It's like they've fucking decided to take turns on who's going to own the night --- and it's different every freaking night. 

WWE is so Shield right now that everyone else is coming across as mid-carders.



Terminator GR said:


> It's quite simple really: after 10 years of cena, I will take anyone who bumps him from the top, for real this time. Reigns may not be perfect, but he is fresh and infinitely more interesting than the PG goof.


^This. I've been igoring all the people that have been moaning about "Reigns being just like another Cena" .. It's an insult to my intelligence because I can clearly see the difference between the two. It's like claiming Warrior is the same as Hogan and these people clearly have become so wrapped up in their disdain for Reigns that they can't see the obvious differences. There's no point in arguing with them. 

This is groupthink and pathalogical paranoid delusion at its finest because now there's a group of people on this forum that scream "just like Cena" at every babyface including Punk and Bryan when they won something. These people just need to stop watching the WWE completely and find something else to be entertained by because if they can't stop feeling abused by it, then they're suffering from stockholm syndrome. 

Maybe we need to help them find a way to move on from this relationship where they obviously feel abused to the point of developing early signs of paranoid personality disorder.


----------



## Wynter

Malenko and IRS were there too. I'm missing one or two people. 

And I agree, Raven. No Fucks Reigns is pretty great. I can ride with that character development. 

Handing out spears to anyone. Roman don't care he's supposed to be Face :lmao

Shield is Raw. Shield is SD. Shield is WWE :cool2


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> Didn't say it wasn't important. Just saying that I don't over think my entertainment. Ooooo the post dig :lol and it's been more than a year and I don't see how it's relevant to anything.


Its not a dig at all, its an observation, theres no negative connotation to what I said at all, just that its inconsistent with you saying that its just a TV show and that you dont think too deeply about it.

In case you haven't gathered, I'm here to discuss, not bash


----------



## Joshi Judas

Only minor gripe is with the Assess and Attack thing. You're not the architect Roman, leave the assessing to Rollins. Reigns should be all Attack :lol


----------



## Wynter

WWE is trying to push that as his new phrase :lol I'm meh about it.

His line about Cena got over quicker than that phrase ever will :lol

WWE decided to loosen the chain on Roman a little there. Now they need to follow up with letting Roman and Rusev work a lengthy match :dance

@Reaper :lol the internal struggle continues


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Malenko and IRS were there too. I'm missing one or two people.
> 
> And I agree, Raven. No Fucks Reigns is pretty great. I can ride with that character development.
> 
> Handing out spears to anyone. Roman don't care he's supposed to be Face :lmao
> 
> Shield is Raw. Shield is SD. Shield is WWE :cool2


They told y'all from the beginning. They run this yard. :dance



Canelo said:


> Its not a dig at all, its an observation, theres no negative connotation to what I said at all, just that its inconsistent with you saying that its just a TV show and that you dont think too deeply about it.
> 
> In case you haven't gathered, I'm here to discuss, not bash


And conversly for a guy who likes to discuss, just under 700 posts is a little weak huh? Now you see how stupid these post number comments are:lol


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> @Reaper :lol the internal struggle continues


Lol yup. It's not hard to spot shades of greatness in someone and Roman has tons of it. WWE might just be realizing that cool, bad-ass babyfaces are back in vogue (thanks to Ambrose) and are now letting Roman be cool as well. Some guys just have that it personality that makes them come across as the ultimate alpha men and it's a thing of beauty to watch.


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> And conversly for a guy who likes to discuss, just under 700 posts is a little weak huh? Now you see how stupid these post number comments are:lol


Except a relatively low post count isn't evidence of not wanting to discuss, could just as easily be choosing not to, not having time to etc. Can't prove a negative.

You are yet to answer several questions I have posted here btw, I'll repost if you want me to


----------



## Joshi Judas

They need to slowly transition Roman away from his Terminator persona to this side he showed last night. No need to be stiff or silent all the time. He should be someone who knows he's good and show it off. Rather than going the Cena route and saying he respects his opponent but will overcome the odds, he just needs to say "I'll walk up to you and beat your ass". Simple.


----------



## Wynter

The coolest thing Roman did all Raw was that no look fist bump.
Smooth as silk :lol

Smug, "Fucks? What fucks?" Roman needs to happen :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@ Canelo* (Y)

I'm not huge fan of this standing tall every time, plus breaking out of holds and spearing everybody left and right  And I wasn't a fan of fan NAO laiding out the Shield either, so it's not just my Reigning hate 

This "Assess and attack" makes me lose it :lmao

And those pants? I hope they were not Sandra's idea :lol










Beauty :banderas


----------



## The.Great......One

Reigns should of speared the fuck out of cena at the end, after all the build up they had it ended the way it did? that was absolute bs, Reigns would have gotten a goat level pop if he speared the fuck out of superman.


----------



## Wynter

I was waiting on that damn spear. Especially the way they stopped Cena's music and Roman was staring him down with that smug smirk. 

Roman is waiting, patiently. He's going to spear the fuck out that man when he's ready lol

Cena looked apprehensive. He was waiting for that spear too 

Reigns can't stand tall every week, but yall happy as pie with Dean running in and attacking Seth every show :side:


----------



## Odo

The.Great......One said:


> Reigns should of speared the fuck out of cena at the end, after all the build up they had it ended the way it did? that was absolute bs, Reigns would have gotten a goat level pop if he speared the fuck out of superman.


Seriously?


----------



## The.Great......One

^^^^^^ Preach brother.
I was kinda pissed though, I thought Reigns had bigger arms. Not really showing that powerhouse physique. I was expecting his arms to be almost the same size as cena's but they were way smaller.....I don't about you guys but that annoyed.



Canelo said:


> Seriously?


Yes


----------



## Odo

WynterWarm12 said:


> I was waiting on that damn spear. Especially the way they stopped Cena's music and Roman was staring him down with that smug smirk.
> 
> Roman is waiting, patiently. He's going to spear the fuck out that man when he's ready lol
> 
> Cena looked apprehensive. He was waiting for that spear too
> 
> Reigns can't stand tall every week, but yall happy as pie with Dean running in and attacking Seth every show :side:


Cause they are feuding? Cause its actually the storyline, that Seth has the golden ticket and Ambrose will do anything to stop him using it? Cause Seth has also gotten the upper hand on Ambrose at times too? Honestly ...


----------



## Wynter

Have you seen Cena's arms? They're like tree trunks :lol
.

I'm just pointing out repetitive booking isn't always bad. Seeing Dean come out to attack Seth is awesome. No matter how many times I see him run out lol

Roman standing tall at the end may bother some tv viewers, but you gotta remember, Roman does stand tall in different cities and shit. So it's aways a fresh thing to them.


----------



## The.Great......One

Canelo said:


> Seriously?





Canelo said:


> Cause they are feuding? Cause its actually the storyline, that Seth has the golden ticket and Ambrose will do anything to stop him using it? Cause Seth has also gotten the upper hand on Ambrose at times too? Honestly ...


So you'd rather have Roman rip cena on the mic for the entire show, only to fucking raise his arm up and smirk at the end?


----------



## Reaper

The.Great......One said:


> ^^^^^^ Preach brother.
> I was kinda pissed though, I thought Reigns had bigger arms. Not really showing that powerhouse physique. I was expecting his arms to be almost the same size as cena's but they were way smaller.....I don't about you guys but that annoyed.


Indicates to me that Reigns isn't juicing :draper2


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> Have you seen Cena's arms? They're like tree trunks :lol


Reigns would look more legit with arms that big 



Reaper said:


> Indicates to me that Reigns isn't juicing :draper2


He doesn't need to juice, he's still a very large man by all means, I'm just saying though, he'd look more legit.


----------



## Wynter

Again. Roman was trolling Cena....

@Canelo, that was more sarcasm than anything lol


----------



## Odo

The.Great......One said:


> So you'd rather have Roman rip cena on the mic for the entire show, only to fucking raise his arm up and smirk at the end?


Yes, because the arm raised demonstrates who the crowd want, out of the two. Faces generally don't launch unprovoked attacks on faces, its senseless booking to do so. If every week its just Roman spearing someone, eventually, the casual audience just tires of it - at which point you're in deep shit. Leave your audience wanting more.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Cena's arms are probably bigger than almost anyone on the roster except Big E. Reigns still has pretty huge arms and shoulders.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> I was waiting on that damn spear. Especially the way they stopped Cena's music and Roman was staring him down with that smug smirk.
> 
> Roman is waiting, patiently. He's going to spear the fuck out that man when he's ready lol
> 
> Cena looked apprehensive. He was waiting for that spear too
> 
> Reigns can't stand tall every week, but yall happy as pie with Dean running in and attacking Seth every show :side:





Canelo said:


> Cause they are feuding? Cause its actually the storyline, that Seth has the golden ticket and Ambrose will do anything to stop him using it? Cause Seth has also gotten the upper hand on Ambrose at times too? Honestly ...


Plus I'm not big fan of Dean blacking out so many times :draper2

And Ambrose said it will happen so we all know and expect it to happen. The fans know that when Seth decides to cash in, Ambrose will come out to wreck shit :draper2

It makes sense in the storyline; it's not like Ambrose is attacking everybody and it's not like Rollins is needlessly giving the Blackout to people he doesn't wrestle against :draper2


----------



## Wynter

I'm sure a lot of talents look bigger in person too. And comparing a lot of them to Cena's tree trunks will show a difference, of course. 

Plus, Roman is more on the slender side while Cena is a thicker and more muscular guy.


----------



## p862011

did so many people really miss the point of the arm raise lol

oh and yes paige was also sincere with her aj introduction and her and aj are best buds now


----------



## The.Great......One

Canelo said:


> Yes, because the arm raised demonstrates who the crowd want, out of the two. Faces generally don't launch unprovoked attacks on faces, its senseless booking to do so. If every week its just Roman spearing someone, eventually, the casual audience just tires of it - at which point you're in deep shit. Leave your audience wanting more.


That seemed to work for the rock and Austin back in the day, why not have reigns do the same thing, additionally they are building him as a legit badass so..... :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

And Miz totally has a fan who wrote him that letter :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reaper said:


> Indicates to me that Reigns isn't juicing :draper2


That's the problem with 80s wrestling. Unrealistic expectations of what a human body should look like. A superhuman like physique like that doesn't come naturally and it isn't healthy.


----------



## The.Great......One

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Cena's arms are probably bigger than almost anyone on the roster except Big E. Reigns still has pretty huge arms and shoulders.


I remember when the rock did the people's elbow and cena's bicep bands were too big for his arms, I was like WTF!!!!! 
As a man, it makes me feel bad.
EDIT: the only thing I liked about the arm raising was the fact that the fans booed the hell out of cena and roman was smirking his ass off.


----------



## Wynter

Roman speared Finlay for manhandling him and pushed the fuck out of another official with no care.

Roman looked bad ass tonight without spearing Cena. I think they're trying to build tension between those two.

Triple H's tweet almost makes me certain.


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman speared Finlay for manhandling him and pushed the fuck out of another official with no care.
> 
> Roman looked bad ass tonight without spearing Cena. I think they're trying to build tension between those two.
> 
> Triple H's tweet almost makes me certain.


How would you guys react if Roman gets buried by cena (I highly doubt this because it seems like Roman is the next big thing but yeh...it is cena after all).


----------



## Odo

The.Great......One said:


> That seemed to work for the rock and Austin back in the day, why not have reigns do the same thing, additionally they are building him as a legit badass so..... :draper2


Theres a huge difference in audience, what worked in 1998 won't necessarily work in 2014 if it has already been done. Back then, I marked cause I'd never seen it before - Cena has changed the whole landscape, audiences won't accept a babyface that is too dominant now. You can argue that right now, they're accepting it, and you'd be right, but assuming you don't want him to fizzle out after a year. On this trajectory, it isn't too hard to imagine him getting the shit booed out of him at smark cities in a year or twos time.

Keep the character fresh, WWE


----------



## The.Great......One

Canelo said:


> Theres a huge difference in audience, what worked in 1998 won't necessarily work in 2014 if it has already been done. Back then, I marked cause I'd never seen it before - Cena has changed the whole landscape, audiences won't accept a babyface that is too dominant now. You can argue that right now, they're accepting it, and you'd be right, but assuming you don't want him to fizzle out after a year. On this trajectory, it isn't too hard to imagine him getting the shit booed out of him at smark cities in a year or twos time.
> 
> Keep the character fresh, WWE


I don't see him getting booed as bad as cena is being booed right now. Although it's very much possible if the WWE decided to shove his ass down the fans' throats, that's way I wrote a wrote a paragraph yesterday discussing my dream scenario for him and how he should become the top face at wm32, not wm31.


----------



## Reaper

The.Great......One said:


> I remember when the rock did the people's elbow and cena's bicep bands were too big for his arms, I was like WTF!!!!!
> As a man, it makes me feel bad.
> EDIT: the only thing I liked about the arm raising was the fact that the fans booed the hell out of cena and roman was smirking his ass off.


Dude, you're obsessing over arm size way too much for your own good. I'm sure you know that everything from body chemistry to gene pool to heritage etc matters in determining how you look even after working out a ton. Anyways, as far as the Cena vs Reigns comparison goes, I don't really see that much of a difference now that I'm looking. 

As far as legitimacy is concerned, in the WWE that only comes with booking and "other" intangibles and not just size. If size was the only thing, Ryback would be champion right now and Bryan would be mopping floors.


----------



## Wynter

Roman's going to get his ass handed him to him at some point. The Passion of the Christ beating from Payback, the ass whooping down NAO/Kane dished out and his vulnerability when he was alone with the Wyatts shows just how great Roman is at being the guy who doesn't always get the upper hand too.

I'd never mind seeing Roman getting beat down, because he sells it so well lol


----------



## Interceptor88

I am not going to criticize the guy, but must every show end with Reigns performing the spear on Kane and standing tall? It's the same week after week.


----------



## The.Great......One

Reaper said:


> Dude, you're obsessing over arm size way too much for your own good. I'm sure you know that everything from body chemistry to gene pool to heritage etc matters in determining how you look even after working out a ton. Anyways, as far as the Cena vs Reigns comparison goes, I don't really see that much of a difference now that I'm looking.
> 
> As far as legitimacy is concerned, in the WWE that only comes with booking and "other" intangibles and not just size. If size was the only thing, Ryback would be champion right now and Bryan would be mopping floors.


It's all good (Y)
Just surprised me a bit that's all.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman's going to get his ass handed him to him at some point. The Passion of the Christ beating from Payback, the ass whooping down NAO/Kane dished out and his vulnerability when he was alone with the Wyatts shows just how great Roman is at being the guy who doesn't always get the upper hand too.
> 
> I'd never mind seeing Roman getting beat down, because he sells it so well lol


The boy can sell, he has that wrestling psychology down. Passion of the reigns is still probably my favorite thing I've seen him involved in, up there with his game of thrones promo which I think I marked out way too much for.


----------



## Wynter

They're building Roman up for a fall and/or screw job. Triple H has something up his sleeves. He will prove his dominance at Battleground maybe?


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> They're building Roman up for a fall and/or screw job. Triple H has something up his sleeves. He will prove his dominance at Battleground maybe?


I'm still hoping for the HHH/RR street fight at SS.


----------



## Wynter

Roman has to get screwed over at Battleground. He can't stand tall there. Triple H has to do something to make the feud more personal and make himself look like a big threat to overcome. Add some fuel and anger to Roman at the same time. 

Roman gave no fucks last night. Imagine him pissed and on a rampage :lol

Could be kind of awesome (Y)


----------



## Reaper

Well, obviously Cena is retaining at Battleground. It's basically Raw 1.5 and they can't have a title change there. Reigns is clearly going to be decimated by the authority because HHH vs Reigns needs to happen at Summerslam. 

Now, what would be interesting is the outcome of Reigns vs HHH. I really think that Reigns needs a big loss right now for the fans to get behind him even more and after jobbing like a motherfucker since WM, HHH needs to pull out a hard fought win himself.


----------



## elperfecto

I must say, Reigns absolutely sucked last night, as usual. He can't talk, he's the biggest "ahh"er in the WWE right now. And he's getting pushed like a superhero. Only a matter of time until the IWC turns on him. 
That backstage segment with Cena shows you his lack of mic skills.


----------



## Wynter

One, the IWC has already turned on him and it has done shit all to his popularity :lmao

And two, that crowd didn't think he sucked so :draper2

Crazy how Roman is so over even when he's god awful. Man, once Roman steps up a level to average, prepare your anus for 20 years of lolReignsWins because there will be no stopping him :dance


----------



## p862011

elperfecto said:


> I must say, Reigns absolutely sucked last night, as usual. He can't talk, he's the biggest "ahh"er in the WWE right now. And he's getting pushed like a superhero. *Only a matter of time until the IWC turns on him. *
> That backstage segment with Cena shows you his lack of mic skills.


are you serious lol the IWC never liked him he has not and will never be a IWC favorite 

he is everything the iwc hates

good looks
muscles
height
powerhouse wrestler


----------



## elperfecto

p862011 said:


> are you serious lol the IWC never liked him he has not and will never be a IWC favorite
> 
> he is everything the iwc hates
> 
> good looks
> muscles
> height
> powerhouse wrestler


That's my point, but for some reason more internet marks like him than any other guy with similar traits. They're just all excited because he's a "new guy" who wears black, and was carried by Ambrose and Rollins up to this point.


----------



## Nicole Queen

p862011 said:


> are you serious lol the IWC never liked him he has not and will never be a IWC favorite
> 
> he is everything the iwc hates
> 
> good looks
> muscles
> height
> powerhouse wrestler


:lmao Seth and Dean are of similar height - not hated.

Cesaro has muscles and is real powerhouse wrestler - not hated.

Good looks? That's kinda objective.


----------



## Odo

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao Seth and Dean are of similar height - not hated.
> 
> Cesaro has muscles and is real powerhouse wrestler - not hated.
> 
> Good looks? That's kinda objective.


Nicely put.


----------



## elperfecto

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao Seth and Dean are of similar height - not hated.
> 
> Cesaro has muscles and is real powerhouse wrestler - not hated.
> 
> Good looks? That's kinda objective.


Seth- ROH
Dean- CZW
Cesaro- ROH, CZW

Of course you internet marks love them.

Reigns- College football

When's the last time you fell in love with a guy who didn't work the indys, who isn't a good wrestler or mic worker?


----------



## Wynter

Yall putting waaay too much stock in the IWC. If it was that influential, Roman would be getting booed out the building lol


----------



## elperfecto

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yall putting waaay too much stock in the IWC. If it was that influential, Roman would be getting booed out the building lol


Cena?


----------



## Nicole Queen

elperfecto said:


> Seth- ROH
> Dean- CZW
> Cesaro- ROH, CZW
> 
> Of course you internet marks love them.
> 
> Reigns- College football
> 
> When's the last time you fell in love with a guy who didn't work the indys, who isn't a good wrestler or mic worker?


Dude, I haven't watched the indies :lol Nothing but WWE

And yet, I'm supposed to not like good wrestler or mic workers? :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Cena is still one of the most over guys on the roster. Cena's in a match and instead of focusing on cheering for his opponent, Let's Go Cena and Cena Sucks chants start :lol

And the dude is highly profitable. IWC may hate him but a bunch of kids, teenage girls and parents love him. Which is why his merch sells so well and if you go to a show, you see a whole lot of people walking around in his shit lol

Anywho, IWC needs to get on their jobs and boo Roman louder so they can be heard over all the cheers then lol


----------



## elperfecto

Nicole Queen said:


> Dude, I haven't watched the indies :lol Nothing but WWE
> 
> And yet, I'm supposed to not like good wrestler or mic workers? :lmao


The majority of the IWC watches indys, and fall in love with anyone who comes from the indys to WWE. The IWC has a bandwagon mentality.

But, I do agree that those 3 are good in their own right. Ambrose especially. Cesaro not so much, he's overrated, but certainly a good worker.

Reigns is neither a good wrestler or mic worker. So why mark out for him?


----------



## p862011

elperfecto said:


> That's my point, but for some reason more internet marks like him than any other guy with similar traits. They're just all excited because he's a "new guy" who wears black, and was carried by Ambrose and Rollins up to this point.


well i like reigns because he is a breathe of fresh air we havent had a legitimate tough bad ass powerhouse in years the roster has been filled with smaller guys like bryan,punk,ziggler who i also like

but to see a guy who is a legit bad ass come out and just beat the shit out of people he is just entertaining and full of aggression and energy and says on the mic how he is gonna break you in half and he does so he is just fun to watch


----------



## Nicole Queen

elperfecto said:


> The majority of the IWC watches indys, and fall in love with anyone who comes from the indys to WWE. The IWC has a bandwagon mentality.
> 
> But, I do agree that those 3 are good in their own right. Ambrose especially. Cesaro not so much, he's overrated, but certainly a good worker.
> 
> Reigns is neither a good wrestler or mic worker. So why mark out for him?


Cause he has DA "LOOK" :cena5


----------



## Wynter

Why do people go out of their way to question why someone cheers for a talent? If you don't like him, that's ok. But to do all this bitching and shitting on him because he entertains others is just fpalm

And it must make everyone so pressed to know a guy who only has his looks going for him still manages to be crazy over and out popping a lot of your favorites :lmao


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

IWC make up like 5% of WWE's fanbase.


----------



## p862011

hey guess what i love independent movies that appear at film festivals like sundance and Cannes but i also enjoy a super hero blockbuster

i like them for different reasons same with pro wrestling:cool2


----------



## Wynter

Randy and Dean legit had MOTN, but look at the struggling that is the Randy vs Dean match thread. Go help that shit make it to page 6.

Roman had at least 30 pages worth of discussion dedicated to him last night throughout several threads lol

I wish yall would spend more time talking about the talented people


----------



## BORT

Honestly, I'm really trying to like Roman on the mic but I just can't. The dude's promo tonight was just :deandre :allen1:mcgee1. In terms of mic work, he's honestly one of the most UNCOMFORTABLE looking dudes I've ever seen. I'm talking worse than John Morrison here. Every time the guy delivers a promo it's as if he's TRYING to remember his lines AS he is saying them. And then when he finally does say them he starts to mumble and his pronunciation gets all off.

Also when he talks he does these weird facial expressions, like those facial expressions a "big dumb strongman" would give. It's hard to explain.

Anyway I'm still trying to see how exactly this guy is improving on the mic. Just because he says *bitch* or *John Cena sucks* doesn't mean he's getting better. Anybody can be given a line to say, but it's how they DELIVER it that truly matters at the end of the day.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@177* Gonna rep you when I can :rep


----------



## Wynter

He's already a step ahead becuase he had one of the most important things going for him: crowd reaction.

And he was able to improv the Cena line in to interact with the crowd who were with him the whole time. 

Either way, we all know Roman needs work on the mic, indisputable fact. But once he tweaks a few things, he will be fine because he's already has the crowd drawn to him.

He's heading in the right direction imo...well if WWE builds on that.


----------



## The.Great......One

The day Nicole gives Reigns a compliment will be the same day I become a billionaire. :duck


----------



## Nicole Queen

The.Great......One said:


> The day Nicole gives Reigns a compliment will be the same day I become a billionaire. :duck


:duck

fpalm I have but whatever  Won't get into your bank account


----------



## Odo

WynterWarm12 said:


> He's already a step ahead becuase he had one of the most important things going for him: crowd reaction.
> 
> And he was able to improv the Cena line in to interact with the crowd who were with him the whole time.
> 
> Either way, we all know Roman needs work on the mic, indisputable fact. But once he tweaks a few things, he will be fine because he's already has the crowd drawn to him.
> 
> He's heading in the right direction imo...well if WWE builds on that.


A much more agreeable viewpoint.


----------



## Wynter

Nicole gives those backhanded compliments


----------



## The.Great......One

Nicole Queen said:


> :duck
> 
> fpalm I have but whatever  Won't get into your bank account


HEY HEY HEY....I haven't read this thread from the beginning........



WynterWarm12 said:


> Nicole gives those backhanded compliments


Some people are just haters. He's not THAT bad. Like, he's no where near the best, but he's aight.


----------



## BORT

Nicole Queen said:


> *@177* Gonna rep you when I can :rep


Lol it's alright, a rep "in spirit" is still worth a legit rep in my eyes .


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nicole gives those backhanded compliments


Backhanded but I still gave them :draper2

Not many have that from me :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

People staying pressed :HA #romanempire


----------



## Odo

SubZero3:16 said:


> People staying pressed :HA #romanempire


not really seeing that to be honest? Not in here anyway


----------



## Wynter

If you're not gobbling Roman's nuts, youre jerking off any post that bashes Roman :trips.

#RomanDetractorsBeOnTheirJobs24/7 #impressed
#HeStillOverThough
#HesOnlyALookThough
#HideYourKidsHideYourFavoritesBecauseRomanSlayingEveryoneInHere
#AntoineDodsonVoice



Im sleepy :lol


----------



## Odo

WynterWarm12 said:


> If you're not gobbling Roman's nuts, youre jerking off any post that bashes Roman :trips.
> 
> #RomanDetractorsBeOnTheirJobs24/7 #impressed
> #HeStillOverThough
> #HesOnlyALookThough
> #HideYourKidsHideYourFavoritesBecauseRomanSlayingEveryoneInHere
> #AntoineDodsonVoice
> 
> 
> 
> Im sleepy :lol


What lol?


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> If you're not gobbling Roman's nuts, youre jerking off any post that bashes Roman :trips.
> 
> #RomanDetractorsBeOnTheirJobs24/7 #impressed
> #HeStillOverThough
> #HesOnlyALookThough
> #HideYourKidsHideYourFavoritesBecauseRomanSlayingEveryoneInHere
> #AntoineDodsonVoice
> 
> 
> 
> Im sleepy :lol


Wynter go to bed! :lol You know that you don't be up so early.


----------



## The.Great......One

Canelo said:


> What lol?


My thoughts exactly, no offence Wynter


----------



## Wynter

I forgot to quote Nicole. Blame being tired lol


----------



## Odo

WynterWarm12 said:


> I forgot to quote Nicole. Blame being tired lol


Ah makes more sense, thought you were replying to me, was a bit confused


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I forgot to quote Nicole. Blame being tired lol


Girl do you want me to make you some hot chocolate to get you to sleep? I normally don't do these things but damn :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> I forgot to quote Nicole. Blame being tired lol



















GTS


----------



## Wynter

Says the person who brought up Roman in the Dean thread without prompt :homer2


----------



## Nicole Queen

Comparison baby :shrug


----------



## Wynter

> But that isn't a big problem, he still is one of the most over guys plus he needs proper time to connect with the crowds, his shtick isn't to just spear people for pops


unk2


----------



## Nicole Queen

:lol Then maybe if Roman loses the spears and the punches he will be still as over? :homer2 

His pops did start from that unk2


----------



## The.Great......One

This feud is better than Rock/Cena :dance:dance:dance
:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Wynter

Loved how you glossed over the fact you can't help but bash Roman even when you're in the GOAT DEAN AMBROSE thread and the topic having nothing to do with him :lol

Someone pointed out Dean didn't seem as over this week and your reflex was to throw some Roman shade :lmao


----------



## The.Great......One

Let's go Wynter
Let's go Queen
Let's go Wynter
Let's go Queen
Let's go Wynter
Let's go Queen
Let's go Wynter
Let's go Queen
Let's go Wynter
Let's go Queen
BAH GAWD THAT BROKE HER IN HALF :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Loved how you glossed over the fact you can't help but bash Roman even when you're in the GOAT DEAN AMBROSE thread and the topic having nothing to do with him :lol
> 
> Someone pointed out Dean didn't seem as over this week and your reflex was to throw some Roman shade :lmao


Yeah cause taking digs at Roman will elevate Dean.... oh wait no, it doesn't work like that does it?

But anyhoo thanks to adding to the Reigns thread post count numbers :dance


----------



## Nicole Queen

I just compared them because of the way they are presenting Reigns in the title feud. Just because Reigns> Ambrose is their priority doesn't change the fact that crowds decide who to cheer more; so I was trying to make the point that even if Ambrose loses and Reigns is build as bigger threat to more credible opponents that doesn't mean people won't cheer Ambrose potentially more.

Just the first example that came to me, but it's all throwing shade so :cool2


----------



## The.Great......One

BAH GAWD IT'S A TWO ON ONE MUGGING :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wynter

his shtick isn't to just spear people for pops

Yeah girl, not shady at all...


----------



## Odo

A question I asked earlier in this thread was if you think Roman would be in a better position if he had been the betrayer of the Shield and had the MitB instead of Seth? Curious as to others thoughts


----------



## Tweener ken

Nicole Queen said:


> :lol Then maybe if Roman loses the spears and the punches he will be still as over? :homer2
> 
> His pops did start from that unk2


:jericho2


----------



## The.Great......One

Canelo said:


> A question I asked earlier in this thread was if you think Roman would be in a better position if he had been the betrayer of the Shield and had the MitB instead of Seth? Curious as to others thoughts


This would of happened if he joined evolution:









SO YES. ABSOMOTHERFUCKINGLUTELY


----------



## White Glove Test

he actually was not that bad on the mic last night. You can tell his promos are getting better.


----------



## Odo

In Evolution, as Batista's direct replacement, he think he would have been a massive success - its an angle that panders more to his strengths, plus rather his detractors like it or not (and I'm not his biggest fan), he'd be a very menacing MitB holder


----------



## SubZero3:16

Torjan Whore, somehow I like that username a lot :lol



Wynter, hush! :side:


----------



## Empress

*Re: Who Does Roman Reigns Appeal To 1 Year From Now?*



Belladonna29 said:


> *Ok, before this thread gets closed, let's put some sh*t to rest. The majority of female fans watching pro wrestling were not "dragged by their significant others or some children." They're watching pro wrestling and going to pro wrestling matches because they want to be there because they're FANS. Get that through your head, cause it's true--whether your believe it or like--it's true. Why does it matter to you watch female wrestling fans look like? Who cares if they're fat or skinny, short or tall, have red hair or not, or whatever? Are you insecure about the fact that part of the appeal of Roman Reigns is that he's a good-looking guy, cause it sure sounds like it? Poor you, get over yourself and cut down on the sexism cause it's pathetic!*
> 
> And as far as your 'who like Roman Reigns' theory goes--I'll tell you who likes Roman Reigns. Some kids like him, some adults like him, some women *gasps* like him, some men like him. There you go :


:clap

Is this the final straw at the bottom of the barrel? You've got to have a penis to be able to appreciate and actually like wrestling? I can't believe I never got the memo. It must be because I live in 2014. I'll be sure to let my sisters in the kitchen know that they can peek their heads out a few times. I might even take them to football, baseball and basketball games. I've heard that women are often spotted there even though some think it's common knowledge for women to have no clue about sports/sports entertainment. :no:

I'm still hype over last night. Roman did the damn thing and carried the show. Some will never give credit because it threatens their favorites, favorites who have had their share of moments in the spotlight. But I'm sleep though.


----------



## White Glove Test

SubZero3:16 said:


> Torjan Whore, somehow I like that username a lot :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wynter, hush! :side:


Thank you. It is a song from Pig Destroyer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iInrOqHPXaA

Not sure how you feel about it now...


----------



## goldigga

Just watched the opening segment. Reigns got a really good reception, I suppose it helps that the crowd was hot. His promo wasn't bad, that improv on the Cena line was good and you can't deny that he doesn't have a badass look. 

I'm not on the Reigns hate train, the dude has potential and at least they have someone using the spear that can actually execute a spear well.


----------



## BornBad

WWE is wasting time with Reigns. Don't wait until Mania31 and give him the belt already


----------



## SubZero3:16

Trojan Whore said:


> Thank you. It is a song from Pig Destroyer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iInrOqHPXaA
> 
> Not sure how you feel about it now...


Still like it 



4hisdamnself said:


> WWE is wasting time with Reigns. Don't wait until Mania31 and give him the belt already


Yeah how about no. I really hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Wynter

That would put him on Sheamus and Del Rio levels of "Nope!" :lol


----------



## Odo

4hisdamnself said:


> WWE is wasting time with Reigns. Don't wait until Mania31 and give him the belt already


Fucking hell, based on what exactly?


----------



## CM12Punk

WynterWarm12 said:


> That would put him on Sheamus and Del Rio levels of "Nope!" :lol


Dude's on Sheamus level tho and he didn't even get the belt yet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wonder if there will be a RAW is Roman shirt? I imagine once he does get some solo shirts they will be much better than a cartoon goat.


----------



## Brandough

Just watched Romans promo from last night, he sounds so awkward


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> I wonder if there will be a RAW is Roman shirt? I imagine once he does get some solo shirts they will be much better than a cartoon goat.


i'm sure they're hard at work looking at cutting edge concept designs for the official roman reigns headwear.


----------



## amhlilhaus

reigns is coming along nicely. he needs a few more high spots, maybe use the powerbomb more? he needs work on promos (duh) and sometimes it seems he gets gassed. other than that I have o problem as seeing him as a main eventer. 

his match with bray wyatt from Canada was pretty good, wished someone had the full match. I grew up watching Georgia championship wrestling, and my favorite part of the show was watching the clips from the Omni, that video kinda brought me back to those times.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Does anyone else think Cena legitimately feels threatened by Reigns? I haven't seen him look mad in a feud since The Rock. I'm starting to see a pattern here :hmm:

Cena fears anyone coming for that #1 spot!*


----------



## Wynter

I doubt it. Cena is pretty damn firm in his spot in real life. Kayfabe? Sure. But in general? Nope :lol He's way too reliable and profitable to really be threatened just yet. Not even Bryan was set to take Cena's throne and has crazy over and selling merchandise and tickets.

Loved the storytelling between those Cena/Roman now looking back at the ending. The didn't even have to say anything; their body language and expressions sold it.

Roman just smug as fuck, basking in Cena getting boos and giving him the "Soon...:" look. And Cena glancing back with slight apprehension, acknowledging the crowd and Roman's silent threat.

Roman was really giving Cena that look though :lol Just so damn shady looking.

JR tweeted


> Wow...somewhat of an abrupt ending to #rawmontreal Audible, anyone? #Wrath


 I wonder what that hashtag meant.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> I doubt it. Cena is pretty damn firm in his spot in real life. Kayfabe? Sure. But in general? Nope :lol He's way too reliable and profitable to really be threatened just yet. Not even Bryan was set to take Cena's throne and has crazy over and selling merchandise and tickets.
> 
> Loved the storytelling between those Cena/Roman now looking back at the ending. The didn't even have to say anything; their body language and expressions sold it.
> 
> Roman just smug as fuck, basking in Cena getting boos and giving him the "Soon...:" look. And Cena glancing back with slight apprehension, acknowledging the crowd and Roman's silent threat.
> 
> Roman was really giving Cena that look though :lol Just so damn shady looking.
> 
> JR tweeted I wonder what that hashtag meant.


*
But Cena no sells literally everybody with his corny ass jokes. He looks legitimately annoyed by Reigns.

JR thinks Reigns should have Speared Cena, and I agree. Audible means deviate from the script to fit the situation, and #Wrath is referring to the built up tension Roman has.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Does anyone else think Cena legitimately feels threatened by Reigns? I haven't seen him look mad in a feud since The Rock. I'm starting to see a pattern here :hmm:
> 
> Cena fears anyone coming for that #1 spot!*


And to :reigns fans that is very concerning, b/c if there is anyone that can stop "The Reigns Train" is is "Good Guy' :cena3 - The Eater of Pushes.

One threat to :vince5 about leaving and, well you know :vince5 will do anything to keep him happy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> And to :reigns fans that is very concerning, b/c if there is anyone that can stop "The Reigns Train" is is "Good Guy' :cena3 - The Eater of Pushes.
> 
> One threat to :vince5 about leaving and, well you know :vince5 will do anything to keep him happy.


*lol Cena won't go anywhere. I think Vince is too torn to have these guys fight 1 on 1 anytime soon, because he knows damn well what Cena does to rising stars, and since this is Reigns' road to Wrestlemania, he won't be getting derailed.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *lol Cena won't go anywhere. I think Vince is too torn to have these guys fight 1 on 1 anytime soon, because he knows damn well what Cena does to rising stars, and since this is Reigns' road to Wrestlemania, he won't be getting derailed.*


I really hope that's the way they think and keep those 2 FAR apart going forward after Battleground.


----------



## The True Believer

The Reigns Train said:


> *Does anyone else think Cena legitimately feels threatened by Reigns? I haven't seen him look mad in a feud since The Rock. I'm starting to see a pattern here :hmm:
> 
> Cena fears anyone coming for that #1 spot!*


That would set up a legitimate reason for a Cena heel turn. Reigns is slowly but surely winning himself over with the audience, is barreling through all the competition, and has arguably the best momentum out of anyone on the roster right now. Cena, kayfabe-wise at least, could see Reigns as someone who hasn't "earned his dues" and wants to teach Roman Reigns respect and in turn, Reigns can call Cena out on his bullshit, knowing that Cena's just being an insecure jackass because he knows the little kids would rather rock black vests than bright ass T-shirts.

:banderas


----------



## Empress

I don't think Cena feels threatened just yet by Reigns but he has been put on notice. I think his ego is bruised if the fans rebel against him but yet he has the support of the front office. That's why I don't think he was too bothered by Daniel Bryan's rise. The brass wasn't behind him but they are giving Roman some good looks. Reigns is getting crowd support and has the backing of the WWE. Cena's paying attention.


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> But Cena no sells literally everybody with his corny ass jokes. He looks legitimately annoyed by Reigns.
> 
> JR thinks Reigns should have Speared Cena, and I agree. Audible means deviate from the script to fit the situation, and #Wrath is referring to the built up tension Roman has.*


Thanks for clearing that wrath thing up for me (Y)

Did JR tweeted that? The whole spearing thing?

Canada totally would have exploded for a spear. Roman had a lot of backing from the audience and you can tell they were waiting for him to hit it.

But it seems WWE wants to build more tension and have fans begging for Cena to get speared lol


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *lol Cena won't go anywhere. I think Vince is too torn to have these guys fight 1 on 1 anytime soon, because he knows damn well what Cena does to rising stars, and since this is Reigns' road to Wrestlemania, he won't be getting derailed.*





A-C-P said:


> I really hope that's the way they think and keep those 2 FAR apart going forward after Battleground.





The True Believer said:


> That would set up a legitimate reason for a Cena heel turn. Reigns is slowly but surely winning himself over with the audience, is barreling through all the competition, and has arguably the best momentum out of anyone on the roster right now. Cena, kayfabe-wise at least, could see Reigns as someone who hasn't "earned his dues" and wants to teach Roman Reigns respect and in turn, Reigns can call Cena out on his bullshit, knowing that Cena's just being an insecure jackass because he knows the little kids would rather rock black vests than bright ass T-shirts.
> 
> :banderas


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Wynter

I'm just so happy they didn't have Roman play buddy buddy with Cena or with any other faces really.

Dude is Lone Wolf with it and will spear whoever the hell he damn well please, thank you very much :lol



> Anyone still wondering why we put @WWERomanReigns in the fatal four way? #alwaysastepahead


I love how Triple H is still smug-ing from Twitter


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The True Believer said:


> That would set up a legitimate reason for a Cena heel turn. Reigns is slowly but surely winning himself over with the audience, is barreling through all the competition, and has arguably the best momentum out of anyone on the roster right now. Cena, kayfabe-wise at least, could see Reigns as someone who hasn't "earned his dues" and wants to teach Roman Reigns respect and in turn, Reigns can call Cena out on his bullshit, knowing that Cena's just being an insecure jackass because he knows the little kids would rather rock black vests than bright ass T-shirts.
> 
> :banderas














WynterWarm12 said:


> Thanks for clearing that wrath thing up for me (Y)
> 
> Did JR tweeted that? The whole spearing thing?
> 
> Canada totally would have exploded for a spear. Roman had a lot of backing from the audience and you can tell they were waiting for him to hit it.
> 
> But it seems WWE wants to build more tension and have fans begging for Cena to get speared lol


*
JR didn't explicitly state that, but I know what audible means because Austin referred to it on his podcast when discussing his Wrestlemania 17 heel turn. He said he should have stunned Vince in retrospect instead of damaging his character and trashing ratings for several months.*


----------



## Wynter

Ahhh ok. I misinterpreted JR's tweet. I thought he meant an audible seemed to have been called, because of the abrupt ending. Not an audible should have been done.

WWE was silly for not letting Roman hit that spear though, Canada was too hyped for Roman. Guess they will save it for another hot crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love how the crowd goes "OOOOOOOOOH-AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH" with Reigns :banderas*


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ahhh ok. I misinterpreted JR's tweet. I thought he meant an audible seemed to have been called, because of the abrupt ending. Not an audible should have been done.
> 
> WWE was silly for not letting Roman hit that spear though, Canada was too hyped for Roman. Guess they will save it for another hot crowd.


I predict Cena gets speared the RAW before Battleground or at the PPV. You have to make the audience thirsty for it.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm just so happy they didn't have Roman play buddy buddy with Cena or with any other faces really.


I kinda disagree. Did you see the end of Raw with all the hand-raising? I was really hoping for a good stare-down. Not playing patty-cake. Seems like they really did not know how to end the show.


----------



## Empress

WalkingInMemphis said:


> I kinda disagree. Did you see the end of Raw with all the hand-raising? I was really hoping for a good stare-down. Not playing patty-cake. Seems like they really did not know how to end the show.


Roman was trolling Cena though. He was getting off on Cena being booed.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Roman was on one hand trolling Cena; showing how the crowd booed him whenever he raised his arm up, while when he got his own hand raised, the crowd cheered. That's why he had such a shit eating grin the whole time lol

That's why Cena was giving him the "Ha Ha Ha.You're real funny." look back. And Roman was also sending Cena a message: He's coming for him and the top spot. Cena acknowledged that with a nod and slight apprehension.


EDIT: Dude, when the crowd does the war cry, shit is way awesome :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cena's gonna be concerned about Reigns when the crowd stops chanting letsgocena/cenasucks and actually chants Reigns name instead. Man, the Nexus burial is gonna look merciful in comparison :lmao :lmao


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Reigns sucking up to the crowd for the reaction*



WynterWarm12 said:


> You're comparing quality of promos when that wasn't her point.
> 
> She was pointing out that guys like Trips and others talents acknowledge the crowd too. But it's a problem when Roman does it??
> 
> He's going in the right direction. You don't ignore the crowd or let them trip you up; you improvise it into your promo if you can. Which makes it feel more natural and cool.


I know what was her point.LOL! I'm not comparing quality of promos.There's no comparison between the two.Triple H is doing great promos,I don't know about Reigns promos because we've watched only one so far,but I can tell that one was average.He could improve ,though.

What I meant is that when Triple H acknowledge the crowd,he's doing it awesome,when Roman did it,it wasn't anything that good or special,but I don't have a problem with him doing it.He can do whatever he wants,it's fine with me.


----------



## Wynter

The crowd popped for his improv, what more do you want from the guy :lol

It was good enough to elicit a reaction and that's what really matters at the end of the day. Did the crowd react and were they invested in what you had to say.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> The crowd popped for his improv, what more do you want from the guy :lol


Blood? His first born? His hair? 

Roman did good last night. There's no need to put an asterisk next to his name over every little thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Biggest reaction of the night
Trends on Twitter immediately
"Average" promo

This community, man.*


----------



## Wynter

Roman had a pretty solid promo that showed promise and potential for his future mic skills.

I can see why others were meh about it, but I wouldn't say he was god awful. Dude did pretty good considering that's really the first time he had to stand on his own without Dean and Seth there.


----------



## Black Widow

There are many people in the crowd,but they are many people watching Raw around the world too.When the live crowd likes something it doesn't nessecery means that all the people watching liked it,and they are different live crowds too.Some like something,others like something else.Also,getting a pop using the Cena hate is pretty easy.What I want from the guy? Nothing,I'm just giving my opinion here.We're all allowed to have opinion,right? I don't like the guy or anything that he's doing so far,but I don't have problem with people liking him.Different people like different things,that's fine.


----------



## Belladonna29

The True Believer said:


> That would set up a legitimate reason for a Cena heel turn. Reigns is slowly but surely winning himself over with the audience, is barreling through all the competition, and has arguably the best momentum out of anyone on the roster right now. Cena, kayfabe-wise at least, could see Reigns as someone who hasn't "earned his dues" and wants to teach Roman Reigns respect and in turn, Reigns can call Cena out on his bullshit, knowing that Cena's just being an insecure jackass because he knows the little kids would rather rock black vests than bright ass T-shirts.
> 
> :banderas


I know it's tempting, but at this point, I wouldn't definitely NOT turn Cena into a straight-up heel. And I'm saying this for Roman's sake. Right now, the WWE have set up a dynamic of Cena being the goofy but safe champion who needs to be wary of the up-and-coming cool, no nonsense dude right on his heels. And the WWE has discovered with Cena staying the irritating, faux-earnest face that they can rake in the merch cash and ratings from the kiddies, while damn near everyone else boos and rolls their eyes are Cena--but don't stop watching the show because of Cena. Like Bryan and Punk, the WWE wants to position Roman as the 'alternative' #1 babyface, and this can be easily be accomplished with Cena as a foil instead of as a heel. I mean, we know how crowds work nowadays don't we? Fans have been calling for Cena to turn heel for 5-7 years now. If you turn Cena heel, you're begging for the mixed reaction he gets to become mostly cheers, because for a lot of fans, that's the WWE doing what they want. And if you can't stand how face Cena no-sells opponents offense or promo insults too much, turning him heel against Reigns would practically give him permission to do this more. Not to mention, as much as face Cena is a cornball on the mic, heel Cena on the mic can be damn good--he can adlib with well and get the crowd on or off his side rather easily (just go back and watch his Thugagonomics promos). With Roman still developing on the mic, I wouldn't jump at the idea of throwing heel Cena at him--as a face Cena at least has to pretend to play nice; I'm predicting that heel Cena would undercut Roman a lot to show him up. So I'd keep Cena as he is at this point--the WWE's best opportunity to turn him heel was against CM Punk in 2011 and they let it pass, so why bother now?


----------



## ikarinokami

he was pretty much cesaro on the mic. no flow, no charisma. batista is dead, love live batista


----------



## BornBad

:banderas


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WHY WWE WHY!


----------



## NeyNey

Reigns was awesome last night. 
When he put Cena's hand in the air just to hear the people Boo again :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## southrnbygrace

With the way Cena and Reigns were standing at the end of the night, even having Reigns turn around and just clothesline him would have been amazing. Don't know why they keep missing all these opportunities on the shows. 

I thoroughly enjoyed Raw last night, but not just because of Roman. I cannot TELL ya'll how nice it was not to have Steph and Triple H there to ruin the show. Please stay on vacation for a couple more weeks??


----------



## BornBad

RaneGaming said:


> WHY WWE WHY!


" Oh my ! he still a awesome father that guy have everything to be superstar for a decade "


----------



## Solefool

I can see potential growth there on the mic that I never saw before. Props to Roman.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

You ain't got all the ladies yet, Reigns :lmao :lmao


----------



## RatedR10

So, as someone who was on the fence with Roman going into last night, my mind changed being there live.

The guy is a STAR. He still has work to do on the mic, but simply put, there's a different feeling when he's there. His bad ass, cool vibe and charisma is legit and rubs off. Everyone in the crowd feels it. He was so over last night. The guy is legit as fuck.


----------



## Empress

RatedR10 said:


> So, as someone who was on the fence with Roman going into last night, my mind changed being there live.
> 
> The guy is a STAR. He still has work to do on the mic, but simply put, there's a different feeling when he's there. His bad ass, cool vibe and charisma is legit and rubs off. Everyone in the crowd feels it. He was so over last night. The guy is legit as fuck.


I'm glad to read a favorable report from someone who was there. Its good that he's connecting with the crowds.


----------



## RealManRegal

Reigns strikes me as someone who will just get better the more confident he becomes in his role and starts applying his own little quirks and touches to his character. Much in the same was as The Rock did in his early days.

My only concern is that I don't trust WWE creative to not screw up his push. Then again when you look at The Shield objectively, from a creative standpoint they were a mess - we never really got any insight into what they stood for; firstly they were out for justice, then they were mercs for hire, then corporate stooges - but despite that all 3 of them managed to rise above shitty creative and get over; so perhaps Reigns too will be able to rise above the inevitable hiccups on the creative side of things.


----------



## A-C-P

RealManRegal said:


> Reigns strikes me as someone who will just get better the more confident he becomes in his role and starts applying his own little quirks and touches to his character. Much in the same was as The Rock did in his early days.
> 
> My only concern is that I don't trust WWE creative to not screw up his push. Then again when you look at The Shield objectively, from a creative standpoint they were a mess - we never really got any insight into what they stood for; firstly they were out for justice, then they were mercs for hire, then corporate stooges - but despite that all 3 of them managed to rise above shitty creative and get over; so perhaps Reigns too will be able to rise above the inevitable hiccups on the creative side of things.


This is where I sit with Reigns at the moment as well, the potential and crowd connection is all there, but the big UNKNOWN here is the WWE's recent inability to get faces consistently over, at least the ones they want over bryan3 not withstanding)

Hope Reigns and Ambrose are the 2 they get right finally.


----------



## TakerFreak

tylermoxreigns said:


> You ain't got all the ladies yet, Reigns :lmao :lmao



I think it was because he was wet. You can see it was on his arms and she touched him was like ewww.


----------



## -XERO-

The.Great......One said:


> Let's go Wynter
> Let's go Queen
> Let's go Wynter
> Let's go Queen
> Let's go Wynter
> Let's go Queen
> Let's go Wynter
> Let's go Queen
> Let's go Wynter
> Let's go Queen
> BAH GAWD THAT BROKE HER IN HALF :mark: :mark: :mark:












Kidding, y'all (*chants for Wynter in my head though*







)




Empress said:


> Roman was trolling Cena though. He was getting off on Cena being booed.





NeyNey said:


> Reigns was awesome last night.
> When he put Cena's hand in the air just to hear the people Boo again :lmao :lmao :lmao





SubZero3:16 said:


> Cena's gonna be concerned about Reigns when the crowd stops chanting letsgocena/cenasucks and actually chants Reigns name instead. Man, the Nexus burial is gonna look merciful in comparison :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I have to say I absolutely loved him trolling the hell outta Cena by raising the hand. Sometimes when he lets go he is just A+. A bit like when he ad-libbed and said when he's in the house damn right Cena sucks. :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

tylermoxreigns said:


> I have to say I absolutely loved him trolling the hell outta Cena by raising the hand. Sometimes when he lets go he is just A+. A bit like when he ad-libbed and said when he's in the house damn right Cena sucks. :lmao


Hellz yeah, Sweet Face.




tylermoxreigns said:


> You ain't got all the ladies yet, Reigns :lmao :lmao





TakerFreak said:


> I think it was because he was wet. You can see it was on his arms and she touched him was like ewww.


I know, right? Sweet Face be lyin'.


----------



## KaneLegend

Roman reigns is the worst wrestler ever, he's matches are very boring WWE shall fires him


----------



## KaneLegend

Roman reigns is the worst wrestler ever, he can't wrestle and is very boring , he is a crap


----------



## Devitt

Lurker turned user. Purely for this thread. Hey-lo!!


----------



## PUNKY

KaneLegend said:


> Roman reigns is the worst wrestler ever, he's matches are very boring WWE shall fires him


Are you the same person as that "fire paige" poster that just popped up like 5 mins ago ? How many accounts you making boy ? Let me guess your gonna make a thread petition to fire reigns too huh ? :lmao:lmao:lmao

EDIT hey dd welcome. :angel


----------



## Empress

DDJ1972 said:


> Lurker turned user. Purely for this thread. Hey-lo!!


(Y)

Welcome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Are you the same person as that "fire paige" poster that just popped up like 5 mins ago ? How many accounts you making boy ? Let me guess your gonna make a thread petition to fire reigns too huh ? :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> EDIT hey dd welcome. :angel


*FUCK, I missed a fire Paige petition? *

*Welcome aboard The Reigns Train DDJ :reigns*


----------



## SubZero3:16

I came in here to see if you guys are having a moment of silence for Brazil . Y'all so disrespectful :no:

















:cheer Deutschland!!! :cheer




#romanempire


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I came in here to see if you guys are having a moment of silence for Brazil . Y'all so disrespectful :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer Deutschland!!! :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #romanempire


Not gonna lie sub usually i wouldn't care (they've won it enough times) but this is embarrassing for brazil, Little kids crying and shit.  @reigns train yeah you would have loved it. :woolcock EDIT fucking hell 7-0 ..... I see you neyney


----------



## LigerJ81

I missed a hell of a party in here


----------



## SubZero3:16

7-0!!!! :cheer :cheer

Oh here's some Roman









#romanempire


----------



## Devitt

SubZero3:16 said:


> I came in here to see if you guys are having a moment of silence for Brazil . Y'all so disrespectful :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer Deutschland!!! :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #romanempire


That shit was embarassing :favre2 Btw thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## SubZero3:16

It was kind of Germany to give Brazil a goal. Dat sportsmanship :mark: :mark:


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> 7-0!!!! :cheer :cheer
> 
> Oh here's some Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #romanempire


My family loves soccer and they're all in shock, lol. Brazil got speared. :reigns


----------



## truk83

Don't get me wrong, I like Roman Reigns. He needs to work on his timing and delivery. The volume of his voice tends to be inconsistent. He has the voice, but he just needs some training. I think he could be potentially bigger than the Rock ever was, in the ring, and wrestling stardom. He has a better look and the long hair makes him look like a Lion for crying out loud. If that isn't enough for him to be the top star in a few years, then I am not sure what is.


----------



## SubZero3:16

On a serious note tho….

ESPN released it's body issue today and no pro wrestlers are in it 

Okay I know pro wrestling belongs to the entertainment industry but they're still athletes damn it and they deserved to be pictured naked along with every other athlete in that issue :cuss:

This is discrimination against pro wrestlers and Vince and Trips need to do something about it.


----------



## LigerJ81

Coach still works for ESPN?


----------



## Empress

LigerJ81 said:


> Coach still works for ESPN?


Yeah. I saw him yesterday talking about LeBron James, I think.


----------



## -XERO-

*<<<<Akuma, bitch (what my conscience looks like sometimes)*





SubZero3:16 said:


> 7-0!!!! :cheer :cheer
> 
> Oh here's some Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #romanempire


*Heh!*
(Not into Soccer though, sorry. lol)


----------



## Devitt

Get ready Netherlands --> :messi :messi :messi :messi :messi


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> On a serious note tho….
> 
> ESPN released it's body issue today and no pro wrestlers are in it
> 
> Okay I know pro wrestling belongs to the entertainment industry but they're still athletes damn it and they deserved to be pictured naked along with every other athlete in that issue :cuss:
> 
> This is discrimination against pro wrestlers and Vince and Trips need to do something about it.


lol @ naked

Anyone remember this? Funny stuff, I still miss those days (AND DIESEL WAS THE MAN, DAMNIT!)


----------



## SubZero3:16

-UNDEAD- said:


> lol @ naked


Wrestlers have the right to pose just as naked as any other pro athlete. It's discrimination I tell ya! :no:


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wrestlers have the right to pose just as naked as any other pro athlete. It's discrimination I tell ya! :no:


You just so nasty though. lol


Changed part of my sig back again, but I still like all 3 (Roman, Dean, Seth) and always will.

*#RomanEmpire*


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wrestlers have the right to pose just as naked as any other pro athlete. It's discrimination I tell ya! :no:


I've got no issue at all with most of the wrestlers showing what they've got but I read that most don't want to after Shawn Michaels posed naked in Playgirl. Even HHH ribbed him for it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Empress said:


> I've got no issue at all with most of the wrestlers showing what they've got but I read that most don't want to after Shawn Michaels posed naked in Playgirl. Even HHH ribbed him for it.


They just jealous cause Shawn's a sexy boy :cool2 and nobody wanted to pay to see the rest of them nude. Now WWE has a roster full of underwear models, they could as well put them to some use and garner some publicity.

@Undead when I said wrestlers, I was including the divas as well.


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> They just jealous cause Shawn's a sexy boy :cool2 and nobody wanted to pay to see the rest of them nude. Now WWE has a roster full of underwear models, they could as well put them to some use and garner some publicity.
> 
> @Undead when I said wrestlers, I was including the divas as well.


Oh.....well then that's better! Haha.

Here's Shawn Michaels' ol' nasty self from back in the day again.....


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> On a serious note tho….
> 
> ESPN released it's body issue today and no pro wrestlers are in it
> 
> Okay I know pro wrestling belongs to the entertainment industry but they're still athletes damn it and they deserved to be pictured naked along with every other athlete in that issue :cuss:
> 
> This is discrimination against pro wrestlers and Vince and Trips need to do something about it.


Dammit, that is just disrespectful.
something definitely needs to be done about that.


----------



## PUNKY

sooooo.... is this a thing now ? The #RomanEmpire ? Did we ever get an official name like the the Rollinites or the Ambros/Hoes ? All i can remember is raven suggesting the reigndeers. fpalm :lol

oh and here's some sexy roman. (Btw if he ever changes his theme song you know what it needs to be )


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> Dammit, that is just disrespectful.
> something definitely needs to be done about that.


Imagine you could be seeing the shield butt naked and Lana but because of these discriminatory practices we are denied such simple pleasures :no:


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> sooooo.... is this a thing now ? The #RomanEmpire ? Did we ever get an official name like the the Rollinites or the Ambros/Hoes ? All i can remember is raven suggesting the reigndeers. fpalm :lol
> 
> oh and here's some sexy roman. (Btw if he ever changes his theme song you know what it needs to be )


I just love the last one so much :lol Imma need Roman to do this the next time Cena is on stage rambling.

Nah we can't come up with a name other than romans so #romanempire will have to do for now.


----------



## Banez

Romanites not good enough?


----------



## Empress

Banez said:


> Romanites not good enough?


That was my suggestion. But #romanempire works fine.

The gifs look great I'm a CM Punk Girl. When he hits the mainstream and he will, Reigns should consider getting an endorsement for hair products. I also want to see him and Jason Momoa side be side on a red carpet or something.

I hope he gets a chance to speak on Smackdown. Wonder if he and Lana will engage at all.


----------



## Banez

Empress said:


> That was my suggestion. But #romanempire works fine.
> 
> The gifs look great I'm a CM Punk Girl. When he hits the mainstream and he will, Reigns should consider getting an endorsement for hair products. I also want to see him and Jason Momoa side be side on a red carpet or something.
> 
> I hope he gets a chance to speak on Smackdown. Wonder if he and Lana will engage at all.


nothing wrong with #romanempire 

Could be Romandos but that sounds bit weird i guess lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Banez said:


> nothing wrong with #romanempire
> 
> Could be Romandos but that sounds bit weird i guess lol


Romandos could work, keep trying to think of something that could tie in with #romanempire but hitting a brick wall...

needs some research I think

:talk


----------



## Devitt

Banez said:


> nothing wrong with #romanempire
> 
> Could be Romandos but that sounds bit weird i guess lol


#RomanEmpire sounds good to me too (Y)


----------



## midnightmischief

Welcome DDJ1972, great to see another Kiwi on the board. Especially a roman fan. :dance


----------



## Banez

midnightmischief said:


> Romandos could work, keep trying to think of something that could tie in with #romanempire but hitting a brick wall...
> 
> needs some research I think
> 
> :talk


think of that moment in distant future when Hulk Hogan is praising Roman Reigns with words "whatcha gonna do brother when Roman Reigns and his Romaniacs run wild on you!" :lol


----------



## elperfecto

Or how about call it how it is? "#MarksforReigns"

Some of you need to seriously reevaluate why you mark so hard for Roman. No mic skills, no wrestling ability.

I'll take Cena's 5 moves of doom > Roman's 3 moves of doom.


----------



## Empress

elperfecto said:


> Or how about call it how it is? "#MarksforReigns"
> 
> Some of you need to seriously reevaluate why you mark so hard for Roman. No mic skills, no wrestling ability.
> 
> I'll take Cena's 5 moves of doom > Roman's 3 moves of doom.


Why do we need to reevaluate anything? We're not Internet preachers trying to convert anyone. If you don't like him, that's fine. But stop acting like we need to justify why we do.


----------



## own1997

elperfecto said:


> Or how about call it how it is? "#MarksforReigns"
> 
> Some of you need to seriously reevaluate why you mark so hard for Roman. No mic skills, no wrestling ability.
> 
> *I'll take Cena's 5 moves of doom > Roman's 3 moves of doom.*


You'll take Cena's 5 moves that he's done for around 10 years over Roman Reigns 3 signature moves that he's really been doing for less than a year? C'mon, Reigns hasn't even been in a 15 min + match for you to say he has no wrestling ability. And secondly, Roman Reign's 3 moves are way more believable than Cena's 5 moves.


----------



## Devitt

Banez said:


> nothing wrong with #romanempire
> 
> Could be Romandos but that sounds bit weird i guess lol





midnightmischief said:


> Welcome DDJ1972, great to see another Kiwi on the board. Especially a roman fan. :dance


Thank you! Kiwis DO love Roman!! Its too bad we don't get shows here often though, have to cross the ditch to Australia for that


----------



## southrnbygrace

#RomanArmy might work too.


----------



## midnightmischief

elperfecto said:


> Or how about call it how it is? "#MarksforReigns"
> 
> Some of you need to seriously reevaluate why you mark so hard for Roman. No mic skills, no wrestling ability.
> 
> I'll take Cena's 5 moves of doom > Roman's 3 moves of doom.


anyone else hear a weird annoying buzzing around here? shoo fly...


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> anyone else hear a weird annoying buzzing around here? shoo fly...


I'm telling you that summer school should be mandatory for some people.


----------



## The Bloodline

Spoiler: Smackdown pic



We were just talking about the Roman/Lana pairing, I hear they share words on smackdown :mark:


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown pic
> 
> 
> 
> We were just talking about the Roman/Lana pairing, I hear they share words on smackdown :mark:


Talk about the power of putting something out into the atmosphere. I can't wait to see this.


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm telling you that summer school should be mandatory for some people.


Or the parents need to turn of the internet while they are at work lol

:dance:dance:mark::dance:mark: smackdown spoiler - geez I STILL haven't yet seen raw and already looking at smackdown spoilers LOL


----------



## Deptford

Didn't Rome fall to the trojan horse thing? 

Trojan = name of a condom 
Dean = fuck machine 
therefore
Dean = trojan horse 

#Ambros Rise In The Night!


----------



## Devitt

Wasnt it TROY that fell cause of the trojan horse? Aka "Greek"mythology


----------



## midnightmischief

Heeeey Deppie.

Yep Nice try but DDJ has it right....

---from wikipaedia ----

The Trojan Horse is a tale from the Trojan War about the subterfuge that the Greeks used to enter the city of Troy and win the conflict. In the canonical version, after a fruitless 10-year siege, the Greeks constructed a huge wooden horse, and hid a select force of men inside. The Greeks pretended to sail away, and the Trojans pulled the horse into their city as a victory trophy. That night the Greek force crept out of the horse and opened the gates for the rest of the Greek army, which had sailed back under cover of night. The Greeks entered and destroyed the city of Troy, decisively ending the war.



(can you tell I am bored at work lol)


----------



## Wynter

WWE ain't shit for that SD ending :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE ain't shit for that SD ending :lmao


What one?


----------



## BrownianMotion

Yoshimitsu said:


> What one?


The very predictable one from tonight


----------



## Naka Moora

BrownianMotion said:


> The very predictable one from tonight


Where do I watch it? How could you have watched it before it airs?


----------



## BrownianMotion

It didn't air. They taped it tonight and there are spoilers in the Smackdown section.


----------



## Naka Moora

BrownianMotion said:


> It didn't air. They taped it tonight and there are spoilers in the Smackdown section.


Ah cool. Thanks.


----------



## Wynter

Damn, WWE gives no fucks for Randy :lmao
They're always shitting on his credibility the moment he gains a little lol

I'm pretty sure Rusev looked better than Randy according to those spoilers :lol


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, WWE gives no fucks for Randy :lmao
> They're always shitting on his credibility the moment he gains a little lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure Rusev looked better than Randy according to those spoilers :lol


I read the spoilers and I have to admit that it makes no sense to make Randy look strong on RAW and then shit on him a day later. But at least he and Roman are interacting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Happy 100,000 views :cheer

I come bearing good news!



Spoiler: Smackdown



Lana spared Roman :! They might be using our storyline after all :cheer


*


----------



## Wynter

Im surprised about how the Rusev and Roman match went. In terms of domination. 

But fuck, WWE. I know SD doesn't count in your mind, but act like Randy is a top guy, yeah?

No reason for Rusev to look like a threat to Roman and Randy doesnt fpalm

@Reigns Train holy fuck. I didn't see that little info :lmao

Never mind read that wrong loool


----------



## midnightmischief

The Reigns Train said:


> *Happy 100,000 views :cheer
> 
> I come bearing good news!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Lana spared Roman :! They might be using our storyline after all :cheer
> 
> 
> *


did I read that right?????


----------



## Alphy B

Reing is basically Goldberg 2.0


----------



## midnightmischief

Alphy B said:


> Reing is basically Goldberg 2.0


your point is?????

btw - word on the street is it is actually CENA 2.0

gonna troll - keep the details correct.


----------



## Empress

midnightmischief said:


> did I read that right?????


:banderas

It's almost too good to be true. I hope it means that the WWE are considering Corporate Roman and Lana for the future.


----------



## Wynter

First we got cocky, sassy and no fucks Roman on Raw.

And now we get Roman and Lana in the same ring?











Why you lurking in the Roman thread, WWE :homer2


----------



## Devitt

Roman and Lana. I don't know if I should be jealous or excited :


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Quickly, go read the Smackdown spoilers! I think Lana has a crush on Roman :*


----------



## LigerJ81

Triple H been lurking these Threads.


----------



## Wynter

I see you, Lana. She scouting Roman for that future team up :

She already has a soft spot for him


----------



## Empress

LigerJ81 said:


> Triple H been lurking these Threads.


The WWE needs to cut us royalty checks. We've had better ideas than creative.


----------



## Blade Runner

WynterWarm12 said:


> I see you, Lana. She scouting Roman for that future team up :


that would be the unusual pairing since luna and shawn michaels, lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lets test them. Spit out one more good idea. If we're 3 for 3, we know they're stalking us.*


----------



## Naka Moora

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lets test them. Spit out one more good idea. If we're 3 for 3, we know they're stalking us.*


Reigns to win rumble and headline WM31 against Brock Lesnar, going over and becoming a huge break out star.


----------



## Deptford

I got idea for RAW 

Roman comes into the ring and says "You know what? There's only one man I want in the match at Battleground. One man that I never beat. It is now a 5 way dance because I talked to Triple H and he let him in. It's clobbering time!!!!!!!!" 
*Punk's music hits 
Return of Punk. 


Ok, I had to at least give it a shot... *shrug
Did you get all of that, Trips?  
MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Yoshimitsu said:


> Reigns to win rumble and headline WM31 against Brock Lesnar, going over and becoming a huge break out star.


*They kinda took that idea months ago.

I've got one: Reigns to Spear Cena on RAW.*


----------



## -XERO-

Banez said:


> nothing wrong with #romanempire
> 
> Could be *Romandos* but that sounds bit weird i guess lol





midnightmischief said:


> *Romandos* could work, keep trying to think of something that could tie in with #romanempire but hitting a brick wall...
> 
> needs some research I think
> 
> :talk


One problem I have is that it's similar to one of my cousin's name (the one who assured me that we're related to former Def Jam president, Kevin Liles http://www.kevinliles.com/en/biography/)

I mean, any of y'all can use it if you want. Just don't expect me to ever say it. lol




WynterWarm12 said:


> First we got cocky, sassy and no fucks Roman on Raw.
> 
> And now we get Roman and Lana in the same ring?
> 
> Why you lurking in the Roman thread, WWE :homer2











(Blame [user]Amber B[/user] for this gif, she posted it first & I love it, and her. Yep!)


----------



## Naka Moora

The Reigns Train said:


> *They kinda took that idea months ago.
> 
> I've got one: Reigns to Spear Cena on RAW.*


That could actually happen to be fair. I see it happening after maybe Summerslam or WM.


----------



## Wynter

SVETV988_fan said:


> that would be the unusual pairing since luna and shawn michaels, lol.


Have you seen Corporate Asshole Reigns? He and Lana would slay together :

Not this Roman character of course. But if he turned heel and started donning suits again :dance


Isn't the next Raw in Virginia? Don't waste a spear on Cena on that crowd :side:

:lol @Undead, that gif is perfection. Will always love it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*We're all just passengers on The Reigns Train :reigns*


----------



## Wynter

I gotta see if Lana eye fucks Roman :hmm:

Girl only been in a ring with him once and already developing a soft spot


----------



## Empress

I've got a suggestion for Wrestlemania 31. If Roman isn't fighting for the title, put him in a match with Cena and have him go over with a clean win. It's best for business. :reigns


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> Have you seen Corporate Asshole Reigns? He and Lana would slay together :
> 
> Not this Roman character of course. But if he turned heel and started donning suits again :dance
> 
> 
> Isn't the next Raw in Virginia? Don't waste a spear on Cena on that crowd :side:
> 
> :lol @Undead, that gif is perfection. Will always love it


I have alot of family in Virginia (lifelong issues with my mom, but I've always enjoyed most of my relatives on her side. The cousin I just talked about is on my dad's side). Other than that, you're right. F*** VIRGINIA! lol

And GOOD!


----------



## Wynter

It seems I've misread the SD spoilers. 



Spoiler: SD



Roman speared Randy AFTER SD ended according to PWInsider. Probably to send the crowd home happy. So SD ends with Roman eating the RKO


----------



## -XERO-

(Forgive me [user]Amber B[/user] for I have sinned by typing your s/n wrong at first....witcho sassy/fine ass!)





Empress said:


> I've got a suggestion for Wrestlemania 31. If Roman isn't fighting for the title, put him in a match with Cena and have him go over with a clean win. It's best for business. :reigns


*#BestForBusiness*


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> It seems I've misread the SD spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Roman speared Randy AFTER SD ended according to PWInsider. Probably to send the crowd home happy. So SD ends with Roman eating the RKO


This is much better. It didn't make sense for Randy to go back to being a non factor that quickly.


----------



## -XERO-

Yeah, I posted the wrong photo a minute ago.

It's hot and I'm tired, damnit! Apologies to [user]Empress[/user] now. lol


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I was worried for Roman there. 



Spoiler: SD



I did say they were building Roman up to get dat ass knocked down. But damn, I didn't expect Rusev to basically dominate the whole match and Lana having to save Roman's life by making Rusev stop the Crush! :lmao And gets hit with a RKO. You know Randy posed like a smug bastard with that one :lol. See, WWE even let Rusev look great against Roman.


----------



## Empress

-UNDEAD- said:


> Yeah, I posted the wrong photo a minute ago.
> 
> It's hot and I'm tired, damnit! Apologies to [user]Empress[/user] now. lol


I didn't mind. HHH looks good either way. I've finally gotten used to his short hair.


----------



## Blade Runner

WynterWarm12 said:


> Have you seen Corporate Asshole Reigns? He and Lana would slay together :
> 
> Not this Roman character of course. But if he turned heel and started donning suits again :dance


i remember seing a segment of his as Leakee where he was playing the corporate hat down in FCW, but i'll admit that was a long time ago and forgot most of it, lol.

yeah i can see the pairing working if he changed his gimmick. his laid back "cool hand luke" charm could translate easily into a smug attitude, and lana playing the vicious spoiled rich b.itch at his side would make for great heat. i don't see them turning him anytime soon, but it's definitely an avenue they could explore in the future.


----------



## Devitt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, I was worried for Roman there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> I did say they were building Roman up to get dat ass knocked down. But damn, I didn't expect Rusev to basically dominate the whole match and Lana having to save Roman's life by making Rusev stop the Crush! :lmao And gets hit with a RKO. You know Randy posed like a smug bastard with that one :lol. See, WWE even let Rusev look great against Roman.


Wait, what the hell! That actually happened???? Sorry guys i havent been into the SD thread yet, im just going off what youre all saying


----------



## Wynter

SVETV988_fan said:


> i remember seing a segment of his as Leakee where he was playing the corporate hat down in FCW, but i'll admit that was a long time ago and forgot most of it, lol.
> 
> yeah i can see the pairing working if he changed his gimmick. his laid back "cool hand luke" charm could translate easily into a smug attitude, and lana playing the vicious spoiled rich b.itch at his side would make for great heat. i don't see them turning him anytime soon, but it's definitely an avenue they could explore in the future.


Agreed. Lana is a great manager and I can see her moving on from Rusev. She's just too good to fade to the background if Rusev does get fed to Cena.

Those two would draw crazy heat, especially Lana. I love everything about the way she plays her character.


















The world isn't ready for that pairing :banderas


----------



## midnightmischief

Right peeps, thanks for helping keep me sane while at work...

I am now leaving work, and going to go home and (_*finally*_) watch RAW.

expect to see me in a few hours marking out all over the place lol

Chao fellow Reignmakers (had to try that one out lol)


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. Lana is a great manager and I can see her moving on from Rusev. She's just too good to fade to the background if Rusev does get fed to Cena.
> 
> Those two would draw crazy heat, especially Lana. I love everything about the way she plays her character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world isn't ready for that pairing :banderas


Lana and Roman as a duo would be such a great pair to be honest. Having them both come out in suits would be so :mark: worthy, and Lana better keep wearing all her sexy outfits :dance
Although, I don't think it would make sense, why would lana who's portraying a Russian, would want to work with Reigns who's an American. Even both of them are heels, it wouldn't make any sense from a kayfabe stand point.


----------



## Blade Runner

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. Lana is a great manager and I can see her moving on from Rusev. She's just too good to fade to the background if Rusev does get fed to Cena.
> 
> Those two would draw crazy heat, especially Lana. I love everything about the way she plays her character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world isn't ready for that pairing :banderas













:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Jingoro

this poll is a joke right? you want to see reigns "be the man" at wrestlemania with what exactly? a whole match of superman punches and spears? that's all he does and i'm not lying here...i actually like him. it's kinda hard to ignore all he does is a few signature moves and nothing else at all.


----------



## Wynter

It's already been pointed out WWE has limited Roman's moveset. It's no fault of his own or him only knowing a couple moves. He actually had a very solid moveset back in FCW(he knows at least 20 moves), but for whatever reason, WWE just doesn't have him use it :draper2

Maybe they're saving it for his first PPV match or when he starts doing a lot more solo matches. Truly don't know :lol


----------



## The Bloodline

midnightmischief said:


> Right peeps, thanks for helping keep me sane while at work...
> 
> I am now leaving work, and going to go home and (_*finally*_) watch RAW.
> 
> expect to see me in a few hours marking out all over the place lol
> 
> Chao fellow *Reignmakers* (had to try that one out lol)


haha I kinda like Reignmakers. Hope you enjoy Raw, Roman got a lot of screen time so hope u enjoy it as much as I did. The crowd really helped his segments

Im excited for smackdown,We get promo time and a singles match, probably will be short but i'll take it. :dance:dance


----------



## RKO 4life

If they don't stop Orton getting super punched they will kill the push. Every damn fan knows Orton is strong and at some point Orton MUST get the last laugh before a show goes off air. Just can't get into something if they have the best talent get laid out every time they go face to face. 

I bet they won't let Reigns even get the upper hand on HHH if they have a program until Reigns wins the match, and thats if they let him go over. Am I to believe Orton can't get the job done without help? Sit and watch a broke down old man, HHH get the upper hand until NOC?

That is a joke and the WWE fans may shit on this and it will blow up in their face.


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> Have you seen Corporate Asshole Reigns? He and Lana would slay together :
> 
> Not this Roman character of course. But if he turned heel and started donning suits again :dance
> 
> 
> Isn't the next Raw in Virginia? Don't waste a spear on Cena on that crowd :side:
> 
> :lol @Undead, that gif is perfection. Will always love it


If only I was able to go to RAW next week but I'm away at school, but if I did go and they had Reigns do something to Cena I would gloat :dance


----------



## Wynter

RKO 4life said:


> If they don't stop Orton getting super punched they will kill the push. Every damn fan knows Orton is strong and at some point Orton MUST get the last laugh before a show goes off air. Just can't get into something if they have the best talent get laid out every time they go face to face.
> 
> I bet they won't let Reigns even get the upper hand on HHH if they have a program until Reigns wins the match, and thats if they let him go over. Am I to believe Orton can't get the job done without help? Sit and watch a broke down old man, HHH get the upper hand until NOC?
> 
> That is a joke and the WWE fans may shit on this and it will blow up in their face.



According to PWInsider, SD ended with Randy getting the last laugh...


----------



## The Bloodline

RKO 4life said:


> If they don't stop Orton getting super punched they will kill the push. Every damn fan knows Orton is strong and at some point Orton MUST get the last laugh before a show goes off air. Just can't get into something if they have the best talent get laid out every time they go face to face.
> 
> I bet they won't let Reigns even get the upper hand on HHH if they have a program until Reigns wins the match, and thats if they let him go over. Am I to believe Orton can't get the job done without help? Sit and watch a broke down old man, HHH get the upper hand until NOC?
> 
> That is a joke and the WWE fans may shit on this and it will blow up in their face.





Spoiler: Randy SD



He gets the upperhand on smackdown. He picks up a win against jericho and ends the night RKO'ing Reigns. So this combined with Raw they are finally building up some credibility with him again. I love Orton actually and have been patiently waiting for him and Reigns to feud, so I'm happy with the results. I hope he comes out on top a couple of more times before its all said and done...


----------



## Wynter

Plus:



Spoiler: SD



Rusev got the better of Roman throughout the match, super kicked him in his shit and had to have Lana hold him back from completely destroying Roman :lol. And then to add on top of that, Randy RKO'd Roman and SD ends. Spear happens in a dark segment.




SD reports are confusing the hell out of me though. Some end with Roman and others end with Randy??


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cena getting Speared would ignite a retirement home. It can happen anywhere.*


----------



## Jingoro

am i the only one that thought reigns was holding cena's hand up at the end of raw in a mocking kind of way? cena looked like a tired old man thinking the young guy was respecting him while reigns was like "i can fuck you up any time i want". kinda like your time is nearly up and my time is about now.


----------



## kokepepsi

WynterWarm12 said:


> Plus:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Rusev got the better of Roman throughout the match, super kicked him in his shit and had to have Lana hold him back from completely destroying Roman :lol. And then to add on top of that, Randy RKO'd Roman and SD ends. Spear happens in a dark segment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD reports are confusing the hell out of me though. Some end with Roman and others end with Randy??


At least they did that on the show with less viewers
:ti

From what I read though none of that happened


----------



## RKO 4life

WynterWarm12 said:


> Plus:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Rusev got the better of Roman throughout the match, super kicked him in his shit and had to have Lana hold him back from completely destroying Roman :lol. And then to add on top of that, Randy RKO'd Roman and SD ends. Spear happens in a dark segment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD reports are confusing the hell out of me though. Some end with Roman and others end with Randy??


I guess Orton got beat up again.


----------



## Wynter

kokepepsi said:


> At least they did that on the show with less viewers
> :ti
> 
> From what I read though none of that happened


Every report I've read says the same thing when pertaining to the match, how it ended and the sequence that happened before the end. I'm just confused on whether there was a small dark segment or not :lol


Either way, crossing my fingers for the Randy ending


----------



## midnightmischief

Ravensflock88 said:


> haha I kinda like Reignmakers. Hope you enjoy Raw, Roman got a lot of screen time so hope u enjoy it as much as I did. The crowd really helped his segments
> 
> Im excited for smackdown, We get promo time and a singles match, probably will be short but i'll take it. :dance:dance


that was soooo worth the wait. Loved everything about RAW and you guys are so right, he was magic on the mike tonight even back stage with cena and renee - didn't say much but was real good. was definitely a reigns night.



Jingoro said:


> am i the only one that thought reigns was holding cena's hand up at the end of raw in a mocking kind of way? cena looked like a tired old man thinking the young guy was respecting him while reigns was like "i can fuck you up any time i want". kinda like your time is nearly up and my time is about now.


yep got that as well, was quite worth a laugh. especially cenas face when he clued on to what was happening. 

I also had a good laugh at orton, kane and seth backstage. Seth is so much like the annoying little brother to those two LOL I can see the 'authority' exploding from the inside if they keep that up. :::

loved deans match as well. he is such a nutter, can't help but love him.

still felt strange for a shield fan like me to know all three were at the ring in the end but not technically working together... I wonder how long it will take for me to fully accept they are no longer a group - I know they aren't a group but it still sneaks up on me from time to time (if you get what I mean lol)

Can't wait till smackdown. - so funny I never watched smackdown until I started liking the shield, now it is part of my weekly requirement (I even watch Main Event if I hear one of the boys is on it) :lol:lol:lol

WWE have kept me entertained and brought me back fully into their fold, just by bringing up these 3 guys :lol

so have been a little gif shy in the last few days but here is my offering for tonight...



















and one more in support of Ambriegns....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

if smackdown reports are correct then am kinda happy that reigns is not being pushed as unstoppable cena 2.0 i think best way is to repeat rock in 2000 chasing the title getting screwed over and over and over by the *powers that be* 

also from this i expect
Randy(Viper) vs Reigns SummerSlam
and expect a HHH vs Reigns at Mania. 
looking forward to seeing Reigns get more mic time so he can keep improving and looking forward to seeing more improv


----------



## elperfecto

Do you people boo Batista, yet love Roman? Explain to me the difference between the two. Roman is simply another Batista. 

Muscles, good looking, quiet demeanor except when they rage in a match, sucks on the mic and in the ring, getting pushed down our throats.


----------



## SubZero3:16

elperfecto said:


> Do you people boo Batista, yet love Roman? Explain to me the difference between the two. Roman is simply another Batista.
> 
> Muscles, good looking, quiet demeanor except when they rage in a match, sucks on the mic and in the ring, getting pushed down our throats.


Nobody has to explain anything to you. Your mind is already made up.


----------



## elperfecto

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nobody has to explain anything to you. Your mind is already made up.


This is my point. You internet/Roman marks can't explain why he's any good.

Which means you buy into the WWE machine as much as any Cena mark. lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

elperfecto said:


> This is my point. You internet/Roman marks can't explain why he's any good.
> 
> Which means you buy into the WWE machine as much as any Cena mark. lol


You are in a 350 page thread about the guy. Read it.


----------



## elperfecto

SubZero3:16 said:


> You are in a 350 page thread about the guy. Read it.


Read my sig. Can you give me a reason why he's so good other than he has the "it factor" and has a great "look"? Because that's the only thing I ever hear.


----------



## midnightmischief

elperfecto said:


> Do you people boo Batista, yet love Roman? Explain to me the difference between the two. Roman is simply another Batista.
> 
> Muscles, good looking, quiet demeanor except when they rage in a match, sucks on the mic and in the ring, getting pushed down our throats.


really dude????

you just assuming that all reigns fans hate Batista??? 

I absolutely LOVED the animal in his prime (brought his merchandise including his book). even after he left, I wanted him to come back.
Just so happened that he took too long to come back... don't get me wrong, when they started advertising his return I got quite excited, however at the same time I was discovering the shield and one guy in particular was standing out for me.

Batista came back, I was all good, happy to cheer both. it wasn't until the royal rumble when it came down to the two of them against each other that I was torn. but only for a few seconds, next thing you know I am creaming for reigns to win. 

To me I saw it as a passing of the torch. but have never compared the two because as far as I see it they are two different people from two different eras.




then again, as Zero says, no one needs to explain anything to you











go back to your cave troll.


----------



## Empress

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nobody has to explain anything to you. Your mind is already made up.


:clap

When it comes to Reigns, folks are the definition of pressed. This is the Roman Reigns discussion thread, not an IRS audit where we have to give receipts as to why we like him. 

I do like Reignmakers. I read a suggestion that Roman should rename the Samoan drop to "Reign drop". I could go with that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Empress said:


> :clap
> 
> When it comes to Reigns, folks are the definition of pressed. This is the Roman Reigns discussion thread, not an IRS audit where we have to give receipts as to why we like him.
> 
> I do like *Reignmakers*. I read a suggestion that Roman should rename the Samoan drop to "Reign drop". I could go with that.



Now now Empress, not Reignmaker please  :lol

Only one Rainmaker in the world today, or RAINNMAKAHH as they pronounce it- Kazuchika Okada kada 


Agreed whole heartedly with the rest of your post (Y)


----------



## Empress

I guess it's back to the drawing board for us. :lmao

As for this thread, I'm not sure why anyone would be in it as much if they didn't like Reigns or want to discuss him. If I didn't want to do either, I'd keep it moving. There are things that I don't care for but I don't obsess as to why other people do. And I definitely don't give it much of my time or energy.


----------



## p862011

elperfecto said:


> This is my point. You internet/Roman marks can't explain why he's any good.
> 
> Which means you buy into the WWE machine as much as any Cena mark. lol


ok i'll bite first of all i love guys like punk and bryan but i also really like reigns for different reasons i dont watch him or like him for his smooth electric promos i want to hear him be short and sweet and say threatening lines like how he is gonna whoop a guys ass and leave bodies

i dont watch his matches for some great technical wrestling or high flying maneuvers i want to see him be aggressive,powerful and entertaining and he is doing both for me


----------



## OMGeno

If we get Orton/Reigns at Summerslam which is kind of inevitable at this point, I expect Reigns to win the Rumble and go for the title at Mania so I'm not sure when the HHH feud will fit in there, but it better!


----------



## Fluffyjr101

OMGeno said:


> If we get Orton/Reigns at Summerslam which is kind of inevitable at this point, I expect Reigns to win the Rumble and go for the title at Mania so I'm not sure when the HHH feud will fit in there, but it better!


Hopefully triple h will agree to fight him at summerslam


----------



## Joshi Judas

Empress said:


> I guess it's back to the drawing board for us. :lmao
> 
> As for this thread, I'm not sure why anyone would be in it as much if they didn't like Reigns or want to discuss him. If I didn't want to do either, I'd keep it moving. There are things that I don't care for but I don't obsess as to why other people do. And I definitely don't give it much of my time or energy.



Yeah liking or disliking is fine really, it's a discussion thread afterall, not just an appreciation thread.

What I don't like is someone going "Why do you like him? Lol you're wrong, you can't like him" etc. Forcing one's opinions on others never goes well. Just say your point, provide reasons if you can and that's it.

Yeah we'll come up with better names than Reignmakers :lol In all honesty, it's a pretty good name but I'll always associate it with Okada :shrug

Okada calls one of his moves Heavy Rain btw, so maybe Reigns can name his Samoan drop the Heavy Reign :shrug


----------



## TomahawkJock

In terms of talent, Reigns reminds me of a glorified Ryback with a better look.


----------



## p862011

TomahawkJock said:


> In terms of talent, Reigns reminds me of a glorified Ryback with a better look.


he wrestles nothing like ryback:lol

ryback was slow,nonathletic,stiff and botched all the damn time

reigns is explosive,very athletic,and just pure power and aggression


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> I guess it's back to the drawing board for us. :lmao
> 
> As for this thread, I'm not sure why anyone would be in it as much if they didn't like Reigns or want to discuss him. If I didn't want to do either, I'd keep it moving. There are things that I don't care for but I don't obsess as to why other people do. And I definitely don't give it much of my time or energy.


curiousity, sometimes stemming from ether indecisiveness or spite, that's what happens to everytime a talent is getting the most attention on here. we had to deal with that nonsense almost daily in the bryan thread when it was still open, and it got even worse when the mods merged the negative bryan threads with the official one. it just got increasingly hard for his fans to discuss him without it turning into a white knight fest of justifications as to why we like him. it sucks but you have to adapt to these things and brush them off.


----------



## Empress

I wish there were a Bryan thread. I like him. If he does return from his injury, I hope it's in time for the Royal Rumble and that he wins it. I love Roman but Bryan has some unfinished business. Lesnar/Bryan sounds solid. Lesnar/Reigns can be held off until Summerslam if the rumors are true.

I do see Bryan and Reigns in a program if Roman's momentum continues.


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> I wish there were a Bryan thread. I like him. If he does return from his injury, I hope it's in time for the Royal Rumble and that he wins it. I love Roman but Bryan has some unfinished business. Lesnar/Bryan sounds solid. Lesnar/Reigns can be held off until Summerslam if the rumors are true.
> 
> I do see Bryan and Reigns in a program if Roman's momentum continues.


closing that thread was not a good decision, it really killed the morale for some of us who posted in there regularly. now we can only discuss him in other threads ether not directly related to him, or in some random thread about how he sucks and shouldn't be a top guy. it gets annoying.


i'd really like to see your royal rumble/wrestlemania scenario. but if roman manages to stay super over and improves, i won't be bitter at all if he gets that spot (ok maybe a little bit dishearted that my guy has to take a backseat ) but if they give bryan a strong feud i'll be ok with it. the only thing that bothers me is when the WWE try to kill bryan's momentum by giving his potential main event spot to underserving talent that aren't a fraction as over as he is. if reigns can break that ceiling, then he should be treated as a top guy too. and i agree, i think both bryan and reigns can exist at the top because they're two completely different characters that could appeal to different sides of the audience. it never hurt to have warrior and hulk, or austin and rock


----------



## Empress

I tried to rep you but it won't let me. All of your points are spot on. I think some need to get out of the mindset that there can only be one top guy. Roman Reigns can exist with Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins. I don't want another era of Cena where only one guy is the main event player. I do think the WWE is trying to kill Bryan's momentum and I won't pretend that the WWE is not behind Roman. But I'd rather Bryan return to his rightful spot. First, because I like him and he earned it. Secondly, I don't want the fans booing Roman prematurely because they think he stole Bryan's main event spot at Mania. :lmao I felt bad for Rey Mysterio at the Royal Rumble. Even heels don't get booed the way he did that night. I also laughed too because it was funny. The crowd hijacked the Royal Rumble for him. I don't think Reigns is that over to combat that. At least not yet.


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> I tried to rep you but it won't let me. All of your points are spot on. I think some need to get out of the mindset that there can only be one top guy. Roman Reigns can exist with Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins. I don't want another era of Cena where only one guy is the main event player. I do think the WWE is trying to kill Bryan's momentum and I won't pretend that the WWE is not behind Roman. But I'd rather Bryan return to his rightful spot. First, because I like him and he earned it. Secondly, I don't want the fans booing Roman prematurely because they think he stole Bryan's main event spot at Mania. : lmao I felt bad for Rey Mysterio at the Royal Rumble. Even heels don't get booed the way he did that night.


i know you mean. the product always seemed healthier and more exciting to me when a select few guys migrated around title. it's dull as hell when outcomes are predictable (CENA WINS) and frankly it's time that a new breed take the torch from the old guard. it'll be easier to do if it's more than one person that is hungry for that spot. you're 100% right about how the WWE perceive bryan and reigns, at least that's how it feels. luckily that perception works to bryan's advantage because he's become a symbol of the opressed, the everyday man that overcomes the stigma of guys that don't fit the mold but find a way to thrive. reigns to me works so much better as the badass destroyer, and the politics against him aren't as consequential to his character if that makes any sense.

bryan in all fairness did deserve a good run, he still might get it in due time. i'm happy that he got his mania moment above everything else because for one night he reached the pinacle of the profession. bryan admitted himself that he's not too comfortable with the fame and responsibilities of being the face of the company. as long as they treat him respectfully and use him to his full potential, i'm sure that will make him happy. i think he's going to be a hall of famer and seen as one of the greats regardless.


----------



## G-Mafia

He'll be ready by WrestleMania.


----------



## Blade Runner

"the politics for or against him" - i meant to say.


----------



## tailhook

G-Mafia said:


> He'll be ready by WrestleMania.


He blew up RAW on the launch pad, he'll be ready for WrestleMania though! :clap

I never thought I'd say this... but him as Top Face is going to make people appreciate John Cena. If the WWE would let him, Cena would eat him alive on the mic.

The simple problem is that his actual personality isn't Alpha enough for the spot. You can smell the passiveness on him as he tries to find the right point to say something. He's finding that point more often than not, but the problem is people can see him scratching to find that point. It needs to be fluid and its not really something you can teach. Either people can work the mic, or they suck at it. Its well known he sucks at it.


----------



## CookiePuss

elperfecto said:


> Do you people boo Batista, yet love Roman? Explain to me the difference between the two. Roman is simply another Batista.
> 
> Muscles, good looking, quiet demeanor except when they rage in a match, sucks on the mic and in the ring, getting pushed down our throats.


lol..."you people boo Batista"

I'm a big Batista fan, and I even liked him when he came back. Don't assume everyone thinks the same or has the same taste in wrestlers.

Oh, and since when was it bad to like a wrestler who is "good looking" or has muscles? Are fans supposed to only like short, skinny wrestlers, who do flips and dives all the time? 

People like you need to find some better material as it relates to the whole "getting pushed down our throats" comment. It's like every fan uses that phrase whenever a wrestler they don't like is getting pushed, but when their favorites are, it's totally fine. 

If you don't like the guy, that's fine, but don't come in here arguing with people because they favor a wrestler you don't.


----------



## Pip-Man

elperfecto said:


> Read my sig. Can you give me a reason why he's so good other than he has the "it factor" and has a great "look"? Because that's the only thing I ever hear.


He can wrestle a good match for long periods of time without botching and all the while keeping the crowd invested.He's clearly good on the mic.If you've been watching any promos he's cut over the past 2 months,you'd know.He's incredibly charismatic,although that's pretty obvious,then again,what would a guy with an RVD avatar know about charisma :lol Oh! And he's more over than anyone not named Bryan.If they'd give him better lines instead of the crap he's fed now,his own character,and let him off his fucking chain(the way Ambrose got :side He would be closing in on Bryan even quicker in terms of pops and popularity.

In short Pip > You 

Get lost.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hey Pip Star, how's that sig coming along?*


----------



## Pip-Man

The Reigns Train said:


> *Hey Pip Star, how's that sig coming along?*


Well,I decided to do both AJ and Reigns in different ones and somehow put them together,I just got the Reigns blueprint done,although it's literally blue and black and is actually experimental It's still usable and I suppose I can PM it to you if you want.But remember,it's not a finished product.


----------



## Devitt

I swear there is NEVER a dull moment in this thread. Lol.


----------



## Wynter

Roman's promo from Raw sparked some interest, whether good or bad(I've even seen a few Roman specific articles since then. Again, whether positive or negative). And I wonder if WWE will take heed to the reactions? Especially the ones who say there's potential and also pointing out what he could do better. Will they build and tweak the character he showed on Raw or they will keep putting him back into the stoic role?

And I wonder how they felt about Roman's improv? Will that make WWE more inclined to give him less scripted promos or at least, work towards giving him bullet points instead?

Over scripting Roman does nothing for him. It has unnatural written all over his face. He seems to over think it or tries too hard to remember his lines too much while also trying too hard to sound bad ass.

Like Aubrey from Straight Shoot said, "Roman's more of a bro." :lol He's meant to be chilled, smooth and relaxed in his promos, only getting hyped or sassy at the right moments. Or what Bruce Blitz said, less being bad ass and just smooth it out like Diesel.

Only slightly off topic, but the more I see Roman's NXT/FCW stuff, the more I want douchebag heel Reigns :lmao






He was such a fucking asshole :lol His delivery should be way better now with the added confidence he seems to be gaining. Promo wasn't perfect of course, but I think I would dig asshole Roman


----------



## Empress

Monday felt like a sink or swim situation in terms of mic time. So many have criticized him for not being the second coming of Heyman or Bray but he rose to the occasion. Is there for room for improvement? Yes, but he didn't embarrass himself. In an interview, Joe said that he did well under sink or swim. I know that a lot of people are wishing failure on him so that their favorites can succeed but he keeps jumping over the hurdles. The best thing he did on Monday was respond to the crowd regarding Cena. I hope they'll let him work from bullet points and he can fill in the rest on his own. He was also animated which was good. He didn't just recite lines but some feeling behind it.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

The one thing Reigns did do on Monday. He proved he can talk and probably gained more fans. His spear is so good and well done. The guy is charismatic and has that bad ass appeal to him.


----------



## Wynter

One of Roman's biggest criticism is that he only knows 5 moves. And it's a shame, because a lot of us Roman fans knows the guy has a solid moveset, specifically back in FCW/NXT. Dude was doing moves off the top turnbuckle, dropkicking and everything. It's just hasn't shown up on the main roster.

There has to be a reason why they trimmed his moveset so much, yeah? Are they saving it for his big singles outing? Is it because of his "powerhouse" role? 

That's another thing WWE needs to move away from. Roman's less powerhouse and more athletic than anything. They should focus more on that, his speed and intensity. Not saying adding more moves would automatically make his matches 4 or 5 stars, but it surely will add meat to them and stop some of his detractors from saying he only knows 5 moves.

I don't know. Roman's potential seems only a few tweaks away from really shining. Some of their decisions with Roman are questionable.

Like his match with Rusev on Smackdown. I hear Rusev worked Roman nearly the whole match and it was pretty slow. Why in the hell would you have two guys like Roman and Rusev work a damn slow match fpalm? Why aren't those two out there brawling like there's no tomorrow; fucking each other up with the intensity those two guys can bring?

Who is trying to see two dominant guys wrestle a regular match? I want to see those two whoop ass :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I don't agree on the notion that his mic skills are bad. I do find him quite stale and limited in expression but to me it's the good kind of stale. His sentences are short, he's straight-forward and one-dimensional, straight to the point. And I like Reigns just like that, he doesn't need to be another Austin or Rock, to me he's perfectly fine as he is.


----------



## Wynter

White Essence. said:


> I don't agree on the notion that his mic skills are bad. I do find him quite stale and limited in expression but to me it's the good kind of stale. His sentences are short, he's straight-forward and one-dimensional, straight to the point. And I like Reigns just like that, he doesn't need to be another Austin or Rock, to me he's perfectly fine as he is.


Oh, I agree, he doesn't have to be a Austin or Rock. And everyone shouldn't be out there cutting long promos. There has to be diversity. I don't ever expect for Roman to become silver tongued on the mic unless he surprises me in the future. 

It's just, I'd be more fine with Roman's current character if he never showed evidence of being able to achieve more. He has a great personality, shows it outside of wrestling and during backstage segments. More so when he got to be more lighthearted and also play off of Dean.

There's something there, a lot of potential in a character that's a little less focused on sounding bad ass and not as scripted.

We got a glimpse of _something_ on Monday, even though many will disagree. But it only just added to my need to see Roman given chances to deliver outside the stoic role.


----------



## southrnbygrace

With all the threads that get merged here I have no idea if this short little video interview was posted back 50 pages or so, but here it is...

Monumental Network: Roman Reigns


----------



## Empress

southrnbygrace said:


> With all the threads that get merged here I have no idea if this short little video interview was posted back 50 pages or so, but here it is...
> 
> Monumental Network: Roman Reigns


I hadn't seen this video. He's a natural in front of the camera. There is no hesitation when he is allowed to speak freely. I love how he said that his biggest role in life was to be a father and a provider. He has his priorities straight.

It's hard to picture him having a regular 9 to 5. I'm curious as to what he did for that stretch of time. 

He comes across humble and makes it clear that he's not in it for the fame. 

On a superficial note, his resemblance to his brother is strong in this clip.


----------



## own1997

I don't see why anybody would want him to fail. If you want a alternative to Cena, get behind them. Does he have to improve? Yes but he is coming on leaps and bounds and right now, we all see glimpses of his talent. And for the people that say he has a limited moveset, have you watch a 15+ minute match of his? Yep, me neither so before you blast him, wait for him to actually have a serious match. Unlike Cena who does his 5 moves of doom for the past 10 years, remember Roman Reigns has only been spotlighted for less than a year. People seem so impatient to wait for a talent to improve. A guy like Roman Reigns should simply not be a mid-carder or have to get beat down ala Daniel Bryan because it just wouldn't fit the character. Roman Reigns carries himself like a badass and with intensity and that's something I've been hoping for an eternity that Cena would do. If Roman Reigns can hone his craft and fulfill the potential that people think he has, then I have zero problem with him being the face of the company.


----------



## Londrick

elperfecto said:


> This is my point. You internet/Roman marks can't explain why he's any good.
> 
> Which means you buy into the WWE machine as much as any Cena mark. lol


You just don't get Reigns. Muscles and long hair > talent.


----------



## Wynter

Nah, we just know when it will be a waste of our time defending Roman against people who have clearly made up their minds. Why do we have to convince you of anything? You dislike him and that's totally fine. But stop the BS as if some of you really are going out of way to give Roman a fair shake.

Are we going in other threads/creating threads and trying to make everyone like him? Nope. But his detractors sure go out of their way to make their voices heard and troll on this site :lol 

The fact a person who dislikes Roman, dedicated part of his sig to him fpalm


----------



## O10101

own1997 said:


> I don't see why anybody would want him to fail.


I may not be able to speak on behalf of all his detractors, but speaking for myself, I can say honestly I don't _want_ him to fail.

I just question why he's being put in such a high position, without the credentials or work to back up such a push. It's not a personal vendetta against Reigns, I enjoyed his work with the Shield during their dominant run, I just question the logic behind the push they are giving him and i'm concerned that it's a case of too much too soon, and that it will backfire on them and more importantly on him and hurt him in the long run.




> If you want a alternative to Cena, get behind them.


Right now, he doesn't feel like much of an alternative to Cena. Cena's a stale character who a large portion of the audience do not enjoy yet gets pushed to the moon as the top guy in the company and the top babyface no less as well.

In Reigns's case, it seems he is being pushed despite not having honed all his talents yet, and that is perceived as the WWE trying to force a star upon us instead of letting one organically grow.

It's a fair comparison and concern, when you step back and look at it objectively.



> Does he have to improve? Yes but he is coming on leaps and bounds and right now, we all see glimpses of his talent. And for the people that say he has a limited moveset, have you watch a 15+ minute match of his? Yep, me neither so before you blast him, wait for him to actually have a serious match.


The point isn't that he can't improve and can't become a superb talent in the company. The point is that he isn't there yet, and despite that he's being pushed as the top dog.

And your point about us not seeing a long match of his because he hasn't had the chance to have one yet, well.. c'mon. A guy who is supposed to be the next big thing, the top dog in the company, should have some history of being able to perform in such a way. Not learn as they go. Learning as he went would be fine, and toning his skills would be as well, if this was a slow organic push to the top. But it's not, it's a forced push, in reaction to injuries and fear. Someone shouldn't be hotshotted like that for that reason, it's not good for the product and really it's not fair to the star being pushed if it backfires on them.

Having him get the hot tag, come in and clean up to win, got old and gets old and does nothing for him after a while. Coming out to superpunch someone or spear them, gets old. You can't be a one trick pony if you want to win over the audience and justify your top spot, if you want proof of that look no further then Cena.. the ultimate definition of one trick pony.



> Unlike Cena who does his 5 moves of doom for the past 10 years, remember Roman Reigns has only been spotlighted for less than a year. People seem so impatient to wait for a talent to improve.


Again, this right here IS the point. He has only been spotlighted recently, and a guy shouldn't be thrust into the top spot, it should grow organically. Daniel Bryan got to the point where he was massive over, and this happened over a long period of time. He proved himself in the ring, on the mic, each and every night for a long time. He payed his dues, and his push came as a result of the fans wanting it to be so.

Having your superstar get to the top organically like that, is what the WWE should strive for.

The bottom line is some of us think this push is too fast and too soon. And our concern is that people will turn on Reigns after a short time because of that. I don't want him to fail. I don't dislike him. I think he has the potential to be huge in the future. I just don't agree with how WWE are going about that.


----------



## own1997

O10101 said:


> I may not be able to speak on behalf of all his detractors, but speaking for myself, I can say honestly I don't _want_ him to fail.
> 
> I just question why he's being put in such a high position, without the credentials or work to back up such a push. It's not a personal vendetta against Reigns, I enjoyed his work with the Shield during their dominant run, I just question the logic behind the push they are giving him and i'm concerned that it's a case of too much too soon, and that it will backfire on them and more importantly on him and hurt him in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, he doesn't feel like much of an alternative to Cena. Cena's a stale character who a large portion of the audience do not enjoy yet gets pushed to the moon as the top guy in the company and the top babyface no less as well.
> 
> In Reigns's case, it seems he is being pushed despite not having honed all his talents yet, and that is perceived as the WWE trying to force a star upon us instead of letting one organically grow.
> 
> It's a fair comparison and concern, when you step back and look at it objectively.
> 
> 
> The point isn't that he can't improve and can't become a superb talent in the company. The point is that he isn't there yet, and despite that he's being pushed as the top dog.
> 
> And your point about us not seeing a long match of his because he hasn't had the chance to have one yet, well.. c'mon. A guy who is supposed to be the next big thing, the top dog in the company, should have some history of being able to perform in such a way. Not learn as they go. Learning as he went would be fine, and toning his skills would be as well, if this was a slow organic push to the top. But it's not, it's a forced push, in reaction to injuries and fear. Someone shouldn't be hotshotted like that for that reason, it's not good for the product and really it's not fair to the star being pushed if it backfires on them.
> 
> Having him get the hot tag, come in and clean up to win, got old and gets old and does nothing for him after a while. Coming out to superpunch someone or spear them, gets old. You can't be a one trick pony if you want to win over the audience and justify your top spot, if you want proof of that look no further then Cena.. the ultimate definition of one trick pony.
> 
> 
> Again, this right here IS the point. He has only been spotlighted recently, and a guy shouldn't be thrust into the top spot, it should grow organically. Daniel Bryan got to the point where he was massive over, and this happened over a long period of time. He proved himself in the ring, on the mic, each and every night for a long time. He payed his dues, and his push came as a result of the fans wanting it to be so.
> 
> Having your superstar get to the top organically like that, is what the WWE should strive for.
> 
> The bottom line is some of us think this push is too fast and too soon. And our concern is that people will turn on Reigns after a short time because of that. I don't want him to fail. I don't dislike him. I think he has the potential to be huge in the future. I just don't agree with how WWE are going about that.



Good post mate and I completely understand where you're coming from. I agree that they shouldn't put the title on him yet but my question to you is that is he really getting a monster push? 

As of right now, all Reigns has accomplished is being 2nd in the Rumble (Ryback did himself last year) and being highlighted in the Surviour Series match. We can all see that he is being groomed to be a top guy in he company and he is being overly protected for that reason but he isn't experiencing the same push that a Lesnar or Goldberg had for example. Right now, he is getting his feet wet in the main event scene and I think WWE are doing this to see the reaction and how he copes before actually ascending him to top guy status. Reigns isn't touching the titles until atleast Mania and that's probably under the condition that he improves to where he needs to at that stage (9 months). 

I do think also he does represent an alternative to Cena. Reigns biggest plus is that he has a cool factor, intensity and carries himself as a badass while Cena is the antithesis of that with his rainbow shirts and corny nature.


----------



## RKO 4life

The fact he got the start 8:00 slot on Raw tells me they really went to push him. Did he get much promo time,? no and that could be just to warm him up with the mic or a red flag thinking he isn't good on the stick. I thought he past the first test, because they don't let him talk long as is. Will he be a guy that gets lots of air time without talking will be the question going forward. But the fact he's over with both the company and fans means you just gotta push him hard. Right now he's the only good/fun/awesome face on the roster the only one close is Y2J.


----------



## midnightmischief

southrnbygrace said:


> With all the threads that get merged here I have no idea if this short little video interview was posted back 50 pages or so, but here it is...
> 
> Monumental Network: Roman Reigns


liked that interview, short but sweet. could you imagine working a standard job with this guy.
its like, think about the people you work with, there is a person there who maybe goes to the gym all the time and talks about his family once in a while. suddenly he hands in his notice and you don't see him for maybe a year. next thing you know, your watching TV and there he is, huge, oily/sweaty, stirring up shit...

what a trip out that would be LOL


----------



## BORT

O10101 said:


> *I may not be able to speak on behalf of all his detractors, but speaking for myself, I can say honestly I don't want him to fail.
> 
> I just question why he's being put in such a high position, without the credentials or work to back up such a push. It's not a personal vendetta against Reigns, I enjoyed his work with the Shield during their dominant run, I just question the logic behind the push they are giving him and i'm concerned that it's a case of too much too soon, and that it will backfire on them and more importantly on him and hurt him in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, he doesn't feel like much of an alternative to Cena. Cena's a stale character who a large portion of the audience do not enjoy yet gets pushed to the moon as the top guy in the company and the top babyface no less as well.
> 
> In Reigns's case, it seems he is being pushed despite not having honed all his talents yet, and that is perceived as the WWE trying to force a star upon us instead of letting one organically grow.
> 
> It's a fair comparison and concern, when you step back and look at it objectively.
> 
> 
> The point isn't that he can't improve and can't become a superb talent in the company. The point is that he isn't there yet, and despite that he's being pushed as the top dog.
> 
> And your point about us not seeing a long match of his because he hasn't had the chance to have one yet, well.. c'mon. A guy who is supposed to be the next big thing, the top dog in the company, should have some history of being able to perform in such a way. Not learn as they go. Learning as he went would be fine, and toning his skills would be as well, if this was a slow organic push to the top. But it's not, it's a forced push, in reaction to injuries and fear. Someone shouldn't be hotshotted like that for that reason, it's not good for the product and really it's not fair to the star being pushed if it backfires on them.
> 
> Having him get the hot tag, come in and clean up to win, got old and gets old and does nothing for him after a while. Coming out to superpunch someone or spear them, gets old. You can't be a one trick pony if you want to win over the audience and justify your top spot, if you want proof of that look no further then Cena.. the ultimate definition of one trick pony.
> 
> 
> Again, this right here IS the point. He has only been spotlighted recently, and a guy shouldn't be thrust into the top spot, it should grow organically. Daniel Bryan got to the point where he was massive over, and this happened over a long period of time. He proved himself in the ring, on the mic, each and every night for a long time. He payed his dues, and his push came as a result of the fans wanting it to be so.
> 
> Having your superstar get to the top organically like that, is what the WWE should strive for.
> 
> The bottom line is some of us think this push is too fast and too soon. And our concern is that people will turn on Reigns after a short time because of that. I don't want him to fail. I don't dislike him. I think he has the potential to be huge in the future. I just don't agree with how WWE are going about that.*


Oh shut up you're just a hater!

No but in all honesty :clap:bow at your response. This 100% describes what most of us Roman detractors are feeling.


----------



## Wynter

His assessment was very fair and logical. No one in here has a problem with opposing opinions. It's when people try to be funny and trolls is when stuff gets annoying.

"He sucks. God awful. I can't wait until he fails." "Well, he has nice hair going for him 8*D" "Why do you even like him. Explain to me why you cheer for him when he sucks." <-----that's the type of stuff that is off putting.

What *O10101 * wrote a good argument. There was no needless bashing or trying to take a shot at him or wishing him failure, (s)he has some legitimate concerns.


----------



## Blade Runner

yup, O10101 made some excellent points and it's hard to argue against most of them. i always said that reigns's idiosyncrasies and body language was the stuff of a special talent, and the WWE would be stupid to overlook that. he's like a modern day incarnation of the ultimate warrior- he has a great look, great intensity but unlike warrior he hasn't fully embraced his character but that might be due to a slight lack of confidence and experience. he definitely needs work in certain areas to hang in the main events long term on his own.

one can make the argument that he proved himself by being a member of one of the most successful factions in WWE history, and that alone justifies the WWE experimenting with him, but they can't just force feed him onto the fans otherwise it'll just backfire. let him find his groove, reward him with the progress he makes but don't throw him in the shark tank before he's shown that he could survive. then again, they gave cena the ball before he had any 4-star matches and that turned out ok for a while. for me it remains a "wait and see" approach.


----------



## Wynter

Roman is catching fire with the fans and it will serve him well to get a slow burn. But I don't think he's getting as fast of a push as people are making out. This super push has been talked about since his Survivor Series showing and the dirtsheets telling fans he's about to get pushed as a singles star. And since then, what does he have to show for this "super push"? A Royal Rumble record no one talks about? Yes, he's in the titles scene, but he isn't winning the belts until Mania(if plans don't change) and it only serves to set his matches up with Randy and Triple H. He seems to be in a test run right now and WWE haven't whipped their dicks out with him :lol


They could have easily went "Fuck it." And gave him the titles at MITB or even the briefcase. But they didn't, they seem to be focusing on giving him exposure/experience and having him work with veterans while also getting him used to being in a top guy spot. Roman is brimming with potential and has a presence that screams _star_. The way he carries his self is damn good. 

Of course he has flaws to work on, but they've been giving him time to work those out. Slowly giving him promo time on his own and all these lengthy matches in house shows. This dude just has _it_ when it comes to a talent that has potential to be huge. He's been on the roster for 2 years and WWE still hasn't hot shotted him anywhere. If WWE wanted to truly strap a rocket inside Roman's ass, the Shield would have been broken up a while ago and they would have handed him the straps ala a Del Rio and Sheamus.

More so Del Rio, because no one gave a fuck about him and he was still pushed :lol When has WWE ever truly cared about going into us dry 

Roman is getting over organically with the crowd, you really can't force fans to like a talent these days. Hell, if they like a heel, they're going to cheer for them whether WWE likes it or not. Yes, he receives favorable booking, but again, Del Rio proves you just can't force a crowd to be drawn to a talent with booking. _Something _has to be there to grasp on to. Mania is what, 9 months away? Who knows what progress Roman will make?

Like I said, WWE hasn't whipped their dicks out with Roman when he possibly won't touch a title until 9 months away. And if Daniel Bryan taught anyone anything, plans can change 

And everyone won't be a Daniel Bryan in how they get over. Dude was as special case with an unique and captivating journey.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is catching fire with the fans and it will serve him well to get a slow burn. But I don't think he's getting as fast of a push as people are making out. This super push has been talked about since his Survivor Series showing and the dirtsheets telling fans he's about to get pushed as a singles star. And since then, what does he have to show for this "super push"? A Royal Rumble record no one talks about? Yes, he's in the titles scene, but he isn't winning the belts until Mania(if plans don't change) and it only serves to set his matches up with Randy and Triple H. He seems to be in a test run right now and WWE haven't whipped their dicks out with him :lol
> 
> 
> They could have easily went "Fuck it." And gave him the titles at MITB or even the briefcase. But they didn't, they seem to be focusing on giving him exposure/experience and having him work with veterans while also getting him used to being in a top guy spot. Roman is brimming with potential and has a presence that screams _star_. The way he carries his self is damn good.
> 
> Of course he has flaws to work on, but they've been giving him time to work those out. Slowly giving him promo time on his own and all these lengthy matches in house shows. This dude just has _it_ when it comes to a talent that has potential to be huge. He's been on the roster for 2 years and WWE still hasn't hot shotted him anywhere. If WWE wanted to truly strap a rocket inside Roman's ass, the Shield would have been broken up a while ago and they would have handed him the straps ala a Del Rio and Sheamus.
> 
> More so Del Rio, because no one gave a fuck about him and he was still pushed :lol When has WWE ever truly cared about going into us dry
> 
> Roman is getting over organically with the crowd, you really can't force fans to like a talent these days. Hell, if they like a heel, they're going to cheer for them whether WWE likes it or not. Yes, he receives favorable booking, but again, Del Rio proves you just can't force a crowd to be drawn to a talent with booking. _Something _has to be there to grasp on to. Mania is what, 9 months away? Who knows what progress Roman will make?
> 
> Like I said, WWE hasn't whipped their dicks out with Roman when he possibly won't touch a title until 9 months away. And if Daniel Bryan taught anyone anything, plans can change
> 
> And everyone won't be a Daniel Bryan in how they get over. Dude was as special case with an unique and captivating journey.


:clap

Roman isn't being forced on the crowd. He's been given some spotlight but forced? Nope. He's gotta couple of records that no one talks about and a tag title. That's it. Forced is del rio and Sheamus who both in their first two years had the main title, won RR and held the MITB. How can you look at that and then say that Roman is being forced? He isn't. He is gradually being built but he isn't the only one. So are Dean and Seth but we're so used to WWE pulling the rug from under talents in about 6 months that to see such persons being given a gradual push, it seems strange.


----------



## elperfecto

Pip Star said:


> He can wrestle a good match for long periods of time without botching and all the while keeping the crowd invested.He's clearly good on the mic.If you've been watching any promos he's cut over the past 2 months,you'd know.He's incredibly charismatic,although that's pretty obvious,then again,what would a guy with an RVD avatar know about charisma :lol Oh! And he's more over than anyone not named Bryan.If they'd give him better lines instead of the crap he's fed now,his own character,and let him off his fucking chain(the way Ambrose got :side He would be closing in on Bryan even quicker in terms of pops and popularity.
> 
> In short Pip > You
> 
> Get lost.


What good singles match has he been in? Last I checked the only good matches he's been were 6 man tags with Ambrose and Rollins carrying his ass. "Without botching" is your idea of what makes a good wrestler now? Then take a look at Cena's career, 100% of his matches have been good since 2002.

CLEARLY good on the mic huh? Ha ha, um no. It's very hard to argue he's any good, or has any potential on the mic. His promo this past Monday was simply cringe-worthy. First off he sounds lost (trying to remember his lines), hence the constant "ahh"'s. He's completely monotone, you can't even hear him in backstage segments. In other words, he's worse than Goldberg ever was. At least Goldberg showed some kind of intensity and charisma. 

I'm glad you recognize that by marking for Roman, you're as big a part as anything as the de-push of Bryan when he comes back. Can you imagine how happy HHH and Vince are that their golden boy Reigns has a solid mark-fanbase?


----------



## SubZero3:16

elperfecto said:


> What good singles match has he been in? Last I checked the only good matches he's been were 6 man tags with Ambrose and Rollins carrying his ass. "Without botching" is your idea of what makes a good wrestler now? *Then take a look at Cena's career, 100% of his matches have been good since 2002*.
> 
> CLEARLY good on the mic huh? Ha ha, um no. It's very hard to argue he's any good, or has any potential on the mic. His promo this past Monday was simply cringe-worthy. First off he sounds lost (trying to remember his lines), hence the constant "ahh"'s. He's completely monotone, you can't even hear him in backstage segments. In other words, he's worse than Goldberg ever was. At least Goldberg showed some kind of intensity and charisma.
> 
> I'm glad you recognize that by marking for Roman, you're as big a part as anything as the de-push of Bryan when he comes back. Can you imagine how happy HHH and Vince are that their golden boy Reigns has a solid mark-fanbase?


And here's now where you'll be dismissed.


----------



## elperfecto

SubZero3:16 said:


> And here's now where you'll be dismissed.


Show me where Cena has botched. According to "pip", not botching = good wrestler.


----------



## Blade Runner

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is catching fire with the fans and it will serve him well to get a slow burn. But I don't think he's getting as fast of a push as people are making out. This super push has been talked about since his Survivor Series showing and the dirtsheets telling fans he's about to get pushed as a singles star. And since then, what does he have to show for this "super push"? A Royal Rumble record no one talks about? Yes, he's in the titles scene, but he isn't winning the belts until Mania(if plans don't change) and it only serves to set his matches up with Randy and Triple H. He seems to be in a test run right now and WWE haven't whipped their dicks out with him :lol
> 
> 
> They could have easily went "Fuck it." And gave him the titles at MITB or even the briefcase. But they didn't, they seem to be focusing on giving him exposure/experience and having him work with veterans while also getting him used to being in a top guy spot. Roman is brimming with potential and has a presence that screams _star_. The way he carries his self is damn good.
> 
> Of course he has flaws to work on, but they've been giving him time to work those out. Slowly giving him promo time on his own and all these lengthy matches in house shows. This dude just has _it_ when it comes to a talent that has potential to be huge. He's been on the roster for 2 years and WWE still hasn't hot shotted him anywhere. If WWE wanted to truly strap a rocket inside Roman's ass, the Shield would have been broken up a while ago and they would have handed him the straps ala a Del Rio and Sheamus.
> 
> More so Del Rio, because no one gave a fuck about him and he was still pushed :lol When has WWE ever truly cared about going into us dry
> 
> Roman is getting over organically with the crowd, you really can't force fans to like a talent these days. Hell, if they like a heel, they're going to cheer for them whether WWE likes it or not. Yes, he receives favorable booking, but again, Del Rio proves you just can't force a crowd to be drawn to a talent with booking. _Something _has to be there to grasp on to. Mania is what, 9 months away? Who knows what progress Roman will make?
> 
> Like I said, WWE hasn't whipped their dicks out with Roman when he possibly won't touch a title until 9 months away. And if Daniel Bryan taught anyone anything, plans can change
> 
> And everyone won't be a Daniel Bryan in how they get over. Dude was as special case with an unique and captivating journey.


all good points, but i don't think they would've been wise to hand him the strap now. not just because of inexperience, but because they'd want to maximise the impact of his win. MY guess, i think the plan as of elimination chamber was for daniel bryan to win the title, defend it until summerslam where brock took it off of him, then brock would defend it on select ppv's against guys like bryan and cena only to "conquer" then, and then finally drop it to reigns at wrestlemania. then, rollins would attempt to cash in on reigns ether on wrestlemania or a bit later. that is methodical booking to the top, almost cena-esque from 2004.

when i was talking about force feeding, i didn't mean that the WWE were doing it right now necessarily, i meant that it could become a problem eventually if they do decide to go that route. he can still be prominantly featured without having the title, and if his booking becomes too predictable and dominant than it can easily be interpreted by fans as him being force fed down our throats. there's a fine line with that.


i think the del rio push is understandible. the WWE have been desperate to regrab the latino/mexican market since eddie died and rey has been out of his prime. del rio DID get heat his first year on smackdown and it's not long after that he won MITB and later the title. i guess the WWE figured it was worth trying trying to turn him face and a run with the secondary WHC, it failed and they eventually took him out of the main event picture longterm. it must hurt the WWE because del rio had the looks and pedigree of a champion, but he just didn't click in the end.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Behold my new signature :! I will use yours too Pip Star.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

> With WWE currently booking Roman Reigns as one of the top guys in a big way, it's said that his ascension to the top likely would have been a slower one if Daniel Bryan was healthy and still WWE World Heavyweight Champion with John Cena as the other top guy.
> 
> Coming out of The Shield vs. Evolution feud and the split with The Shield, the idea is that Reigns will work a feud with Orton and maybe a big pay-per-view match with Triple H before moving on.


Credit: WO


----------



## Naka Moora

The Boy Wonder said:


> Credit: WO


:wall

:banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

So basically the dirtsheet writer watched Raw on Monday and then wrote the most obvious conclusion ever.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> So basically the dirtsheet writer watched Raw on Monday and then wrote the most obvious conclusion ever.


Dirtsheets be like:


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dirtsheets be like:


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Shoot, I can do "research" too and write my own dirtsheet.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *Behold my new signature :! I will use yours too Pip Star.*


Nice. Real nice. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> So basically the dirtsheet writer watched Raw on Monday and then wrote the most obvious conclusion ever.




It's been obvious for a minute that the "Reign" of Roman is upon us. 

I'm looking forward to Randy and Roman's feud. They've been in a holding pattern for months, at least on screen. They have good chemistry from what I've seen and I hope that building back up Randy's credibility will enhance their program. Randy should be booked like a threat and not just a diversion until HHH.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Meltzer is really desperate for hits these days. Constantly reposting "news" we've known about since April.*


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *Behold my new signature :! I will use yours too Pip Star.*


Awesome sig although i can't help but feel it'd look a lot better if it was paige and reigns. 



















Might have to change my sig up too.


----------



## Empress

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Awesome sig although i can't help but feel it'd look a lot better if it was paige and reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to change my sig up too.


Great photoshop, especially on the first one.

Meltzer is so overrated. It was unbearable the way Bret Hart obsessed about him in his book. At this rate, he knows as much as we do.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Awesome sig although i can't help but feel it'd look a lot better if it was paige and reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to change my sig up too.


Jeeze, girl, these are ace! Did you 'shop these? :clap:clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Awesome sig although i can't help but feel it'd look a lot better if it was paige and reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to change my sig up too.



Punky I love you but nope. Your Ambreigns sig is GOAT. I like looking at it everytime you post.


----------



## PUNKY

@TMR Nah i found them on good ole tumblr. Great quality though eh. There's some decent paige ambrose ones too, Just can't decide which pairing i like more.  Man i spend too much time on tumblr i swear. 

EDIT ok sub's spoken i'll keep it as it is.... for now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh c'mon Punky seriously? :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> Oh c'mon Punky seriously? :lmao


Oh shut up raven there a good pairing.  Stop hating. :lol Or do you prefer ambrose paige ? :

EDIT There my 3 favourite wrestlers.... I gotta ship em lol.


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> Meltzer is so overrated. It was unbearable the way Bret Hart obsessed about him in his book. At this rate, he knows as much as we do.


i don't think that guys like meltzer and keller are overrated. meltzer has been around for a long time, he has a ton of knowledge that people respect and he's been right with his sources most of the time. it's just that he's always under scrutiny and judgement when he gets one wrong which makes it seem like he's talking out of his ass.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> @TMR Nah i found them on good ole tumblr. Great quality though eh. There's some decent paige ambrose ones too, Just can't decide which pairing i like more.  Man i spend too much time on tumblr i swear.
> 
> EDIT ok sub's spoken i'll keep it as it is.... for now.


Yay!!! :cheer :cheer You make me so happy


----------



## Joshi Judas

Paige is black haired. and is slowly turning heel. One member of the Shield is already heel. His name used to be Tyler Black. They were the first champions of NXT. Geez I wonder which guy I'd prefer with Paige 



Just hypothetical of course, I'd prefer her with myself :shrug :lol


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> Paige is black haired. and is slowly turning heel. One member of the Shield is already heel. His name used to be Tyler Black. They were the first champions of NXT. Geez I wonder which guy I'd prefer with Paige
> 
> 
> 
> Just hypothetical of course, I'd prefer her with myself :shrug :lol


Like i'd pair her up with that TRAITOR seth rollins. She needs a good man like roman or a good but slightly _crazy_ man like ambrose, Not a guy that's likely to attack her with a chair. Do you want this happening to her ? 










But yeah your obviously gonna ship yourself with her, Naturally. :cool2 Loving the name change btw. Not that iv'e ever called you anything but Raven lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas

We had a discussion few pages back of how when/if Roman eventually turns into a suit wearing corporate heel, how Lana would be a perfect valet for him.

And why not, Paige will be turning traitor too on Mrs Punk soon anyway :lol


And you should get a name change too btw, shorten it to Punky, or going by your earlier username, change it to Germany14 :


----------



## Shenroe

RAVEN said:


> We had a discussion few pages back of how when/if Roman eventually turns into a suit wearing corporate heel, how Lana would be a perfect valet for him.
> 
> And why not, Paige will be turning traitor too on Mrs Punk soon anyway :lol
> 
> 
> And you should get a name change too btw, shorten it to Punky, or going by your earlier username, change it to Germany14 :


It will be a high profile divas anyway, not someone like Alicia Fox or Bailey( because she hasn't debuted yet, nobody has a clue who she is).


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> We had a discussion few pages back of how when/if Roman eventually turns into a suit wearing corporate heel, how Lana would be a perfect valet for him.
> 
> And why not, Paige will be turning traitor too on Mrs Punk soon anyway :lol
> 
> 
> And you should get a name change too btw, shorten it to Punky, or going by your earlier username, change it to Germany14 :


Oooh thinking about it now lana would be a great valet for roman if he turns heel. :agree: This is gonna sound so stupid but iv'e never even thought about just changing it to punky. :lmao I do want a change though, Sick of my username.  EDIT just seen the germany remark. :cussin: That's it i'm rooting for argentina now.


----------



## -XERO-

RAVEN said:


> Paige is black haired. and is slowly turning heel. One member of the Shield is already heel. His name used to be Tyler Black. They were the first champions of NXT. Geez I wonder which guy I'd prefer with Paige


*#BLACK*


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Oooh thinking about it now lana would be a great valet for roman if he turns heel. :agree: This is gonna sound so stupid but iv'e never even thought about just changing it to punky. :lmao I do want a change though, Sick of my username.  EDIT just seen the germany remark. :cussin: That's it i'm rooting for argentina now.



Changing to just Punky is the way to go.

And check your rep :dance

EDIT: you root for Argentina, you gonna have an enemy for life :side: I still shed tears for England ya know :HHH2


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> Changing to just Punky is the way to go.
> 
> And check your rep :dance


Well i'm certainly not complaing with that, Seth might be a traitor but he's still hot. Yes please. :agree:

Might do a request later punky sounds so much better.


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Well i'm certainly not complaing with that, Seth might be a traitor but he's still hot. Yes please. :agree:
> 
> Might do a request later punky sounds so much better.


Punky is the way to go.

They really are pushing Roman, he's been standing tall almost every week... they should have a show or two where he's just laid out. Just to balance it out a bit.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Punky is the way to go.
> 
> They really are pushing Roman, he's been standing tall almost every week... they should have a show or two where he's just laid out. Just to balance it out a bit.


They have to build him up so that he doesn't look like a rookie going into the four way at Battleground. He's going in against multi-titled guys like Randy, Kane and Cena all who have an impressive resume behind them. What does Reigns have? A tag team title and two records. On paper its not that great against even Kane. They had to build him up to make it plausible to hang with the big boys. I'm sure the match is gonna end in some fuckery to build Reigns vs Orton so it's more of a means to an end.

P.S. I just realized that this forum doesn't even have a car discussion section *smh*


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> They have to build him up so that he doesn't look like a rookie going into the four way at Battleground. He's going in against multi-titled guys like Randy, Kane and Cena all who have an impressive resume behind them. What does Reigns have? A tag team title and two records. On paper its not that great against even Kane. They had to build him up to make it plausible to hang with the big boys. I'm sure the match is gonna end in some fuckery to build Reigns vs Orton so it's more of a means to an end.
> 
> P.S. I just realized that this forum doesn't even have a car discussion section *smh*


Roman has been effectively making Kane his bitch. And two supermen colliding would result in the younger standing tall if they are serious about pushing him. Wonder what happened to those 'reports' about HHH facing Reigns ar summerslam? Did they flash the 'plans changed' card yet?

not even a thread about motorcycles?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reigns/HHH is still happening, if not at SS, then at NOC. Plans haven't changed at all, from what I see on Raw and SD.


----------



## Banez

RAVEN said:


> Reigns/HHH is still happening, if not at SS, then at NOC. Plans haven't changed at all, from what I see on Raw and SD.


perhaps... or he's just going to be authority type and keep throwing heels infront of Roman until at Survivor Series he's had enough and decides to get the job done himself?


----------



## The Bloodline

For any Ambreigns fans like myself. this is adorable 









I hope he does this during every entrance for now on, it's something just really cool about it.









Will we ever see Reigns in just trunks again? Looks good, but I cant see it for him in the future anymore.































& as of right now I think it's gonna be Reigns vs Randy at summerslam. I dont mind that all, I've been waiting to see them go at it. & maybe this means they'll spice up the feud and sae Reigns s Hunter for 
later.


----------



## Empress

Roman looks ripped, judging by those gifs. I guess I wouldn't mind trunks but I prefer the pants look. 

Dean is such a goof. :lmao


----------



## Devitt

Roman does look alot leaner nowadays i think....maybe they might be headed towards a new look for him?! As far as ambreigns goes, im so sold :lmao Too friggin adorable


----------



## Pip-Man

The Reigns Train said:


> *Behold my new signature :! I will use yours too Pip Star.*


No need,that thing is beautiful :banderas Champ is a god :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

"When Roman Reigns is in the house you damn right Cena sucks"
:banderas

Are there gifs of this?
damn that was sweet as fuck


----------



## A-C-P

kokepepsi said:


> "When Roman Reigns is in the house you damn right Cena sucks"
> :banderas
> 
> Are there gifs of this?
> damn that was sweet as fuck


Only thing that would've made it better is if he wouldn't have qualified it with "When Roman Reigns is in the House" and just said the "Damn Right Cena Sucks" part.


----------



## The Bloodline

kokepepsi said:


> "When Roman Reigns is in the house you damn right Cena sucks"
> :banderas
> 
> Are there gifs of this?
> damn that was sweet as fuck


here ya go
















'
and I think him adding the "when roman reigns is in the house first have made the line better actually


----------



## Reignz

Roman was awesome on raw and i cant wait for the next raw


----------



## CookiePuss

>


Coolest motherfucker on the planet


----------



## Pip-Man

Been thinking that Roman is kind of like an ironic Daniel Bryan.Lets be honest here,this whole Reigns superpush fiasco is really about the smarks and elitists being too selfish and narcissistic to believe anyone who's not "organic" which obviously means indy,deserve anything.Ambrose and Rollins are Orton and Batista,and the internet is the company.And they don't even realize through doing it they're turning Roman into the underdog who has to constantly prove himself on the mic and in the ring and constantly get more over.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Been thinking that Roman is kind of like an ironic Daniel Bryan.Lets be honest here,this whole Reigns superpush fiasco is really about the smarks and elitists being too selfish and narcissistic to believe anyone who's not "organic" which obviously means indy,deserve anything.


I had no idea Bray Wyatt was an Indy guy.

Reigns sucks, that's what the issue is, not that he's WWE created. The issue is that he sucks.


----------



## Pip-Man

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I had no idea Bray Wyatt was an Indy guy.
> 
> Reigns sucks, that's what the issue is, not that he's WWE created. The issue is that he sucks.


Sure thing,except that the same situation Reigns has is the same one Bray has except Bray's relevance was killed by Cena and now no one even bothers with Bray :lol I wouldn't expect you to agree though.He's fantastic


----------



## Kratosx23

Pip Star said:


> Sure thing,except that the same situation Reigns has is the same one Bray has except Bray's relevance was killed by Cena and now no one even bothers with Bray :lol I wouldn't expect you to agree though.He's fantastic


What same situation? The IWC loves Bray, and yes, they still do. You're trying to claim people like me hate Reigns just because he's "not Indy". That's such a weak excuse. "You'd LOVE him if he came from ROH". Actually, I wouldn't, especially since I don't give a shit about 98% of the ones that come from there anyway.


----------



## Empress

Pip Star said:


> Been thinking that Roman is kind of like an ironic Daniel Bryan.Lets be honest here,this whole Reigns superpush fiasco is really about the smarks and elitists being too selfish and narcissistic to believe anyone who's not "organic" which obviously means indy,deserve anything.Ambrose and Rollins are Orton and Batista,and the internet is the company.And they don't even realize through doing it they're turning Roman into the underdog who has to constantly prove himself on the mic and in the ring and constantly get more over.


That is the mentality some have. I don't care where a wrestler comes from; if you can entertain me and have a command of what you're doing in the ring, do your thing. 

The lowering of expectations may be a blessing in disguise. Roman isn't viewed as being able to lace his own boots. As a fan, I can say that he's holding his own in the ring. But there have been more than enough house reports offering him praise for his work. He seems to be following a patten of proving his detractors wrong. First, it was said he couldn't get over on his own. He has. Then it was claimed he couldn't talk. He can. He's holding his own.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD pic































:banderas :lenny 

For the love of the Wrestling Gods, WWE. Please don't make Randy someone for Roman just to run through with no problem on his quest for Triple H. Treat this as a legit feud that gets personal between these two. Randy in Viper mode against No Fucks Roman :banderas


Sidenote: Randy's RKO is still one of the sexiest finishers ever :homer

Oh and seeing the Tumblr pics of Rusev vs Roman, Rusev was putting the paws on Roman :lol Putting in that work.


----------



## Blade Runner

Pip Star said:


> Bray's relevance was killed by Cena and now no one even bothers with Bray :lol



my god if that's the case, then people are more easily swayed by WWE booking than i ever imagined. bray has all the talent and the tools in the world, whoever stops "bothering" with him just because he lost to cena is pretty damn gullible and fickle. :lol

bray is still very popular with the live crowds from what i see week to week, so that whole comment is a headscratcher. :aries2


----------



## Empress

The RKO is one of my favorite finishing moves. Randy can hit it out of nowhere. I hope this is treated like a legit feud too.


----------



## Wynter

Agreed, Randy's RKO can be a damn thing of beauty. Love when he poses before he does it.

http://houndsofhotness.tumblr.com/post/91361784437/the-ambreigns-feels-tho-lol-they-got-seth

Short Ambreigns vs Seth/Kane video from Tokyo 

Oh and:



Spoiler: SD pics























Lana is like "Wait! Don't touch him...I want him :evil:."

:lol Damn Reaper for putting that pairing in my head! :cuss: :side:


----------



## Cack_Thu

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I had no idea Bray Wyatt was an Indy guy.
> 
> *Reigns sucks, that's what the issue is, not that he's WWE created. The issue is that he sucks.*


Subjective bs.
Nobody voiced their opinion that Husky Haris had above average mic skills prior to The Wyatt family gimmick.Nobody thought Rocky Mavia was a complete package before he stepped into the role of The Rock.Atleast not the Noobs on the internet.Nobody except the people who closely interacted and monitored the said stars.You happen to be one among the scores of internet users.Nobody other than the ignorant noobs on the internet would claim that he "sucks" which is undoubtedly fueled by subjective illogical bs - NOT backed by logical reasoning.

The FACT of the matter is that there is nothing to suggest Roman Reigns isnt improving as per the expectations of WWE since his RAW debut.Else he would have been heading down the road previously walked by Chris Masters or Mason Ryan.


----------



## JohnCooley

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :lenny
> 
> For the love of the Wrestling Gods, WWE. Please don't make Randy someone for Roman just to run through with no problem on his quest for Triple H. Treat this as a legit feud that gets personal between these two. Randy in Viper mode against No Fucks Roman :banderas
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Randy's RKO is still one of the sexiest finishers ever :homer
> 
> Oh and seeing the Tumblr pics of Rusev vs Roman, Rusev was putting the paws on Roman :lol Putting in that work.



Tf is going on with Romans attire? Whats with the white outline on his pants?


----------



## Kratosx23

Cack_Thu said:


> Subjective bs.
> Nobody voiced their opinion that Husky Haris had above average mic skills prior to The Wyatt family gimmick.Nobody thought Rocky Mavia was a complete package before he stepped into the role of The Rock.Atleast not the Noobs on the internet.Nobody except the people who closely interacted and monitored the said stars.You happen to be one among the scores of internet users.Nobody other than the ignorant noobs on the internet would claim that he "sucks" which is undoubtedly fueled by subjective illogical bs - NOT backed by logical reasoning.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that there is nothing to suggest Roman Reigns isnt improving as per the expectations of WWE since his RAW debut.Else he would have been heading down the road previously walked by Chris Masters or Mason Ryan.


Husky Harris and Rocky Maivia weren't given 2 years of constant main event spots from their debut and were in the wrong gimmick, which wasn't best suited to their abilities. They weren't given opportunities to succeed. Reigns isn't in the wrong gimmick at all, and he's getting every opportunity in the world and he's falling insanely short on the mic and in the ring. If this is the best he can do while they're protecting him and doing everything they can to make sure he becomes amazing and this is all we can get, he's going to fail miserably as the supposed "replacement for Cena". That promo on Monday was brutal, you can't become a draw talking like that.


----------



## Empress

JohnCooley said:


> Tf is going on with Romans attire? Whats with the white outline on his pants?


It's horrible. It looks like something Jeff Hardy wore in 2000. I guess they're transitioning him out of the Shield look but I'm not a fan of this.


----------



## Empress

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Husky Harris and Rocky Maivia weren't given 2 years of constant main event spots from their debut. Reigns is getting every opportunity in the world and he's falling insanely short on the mic and in the ring.


Rocky/The Rock was one of the most pushed superstars in the WWE. He was given every opportunity. The rest is your opinion and you're entitled to it but Dwayne Johnson never simmered on the slow burner.

Furthermore, Reigns has been in the WWE for two years but it was only last month that he entered the title scene. He has spent much of his time in a group and in the mid card, hardly monopolizing the title scene.


----------



## JohnCooley

Empress said:


> It's horrible. It looks like something Jeff Hardy wore in 2000. I guess they're transitioning him out of the Shield look but I'm not a fan of this.



Thats horrible. Those pants are the pits


----------



## Kratosx23

He wasn't a main eventer like Reigns, he was a midcarder.

Besides, when he was Rocky Maivia, he was basically babyface Bo Dallas. That doesn't work, it's never going to work.


----------



## Empress

Reigns just entered the main event. He has has not been the face of the WWE or fighting for the title for your comparison to be valid or truthful.


----------



## Wynter

Rocky Maivia's debut was winning Survivor Series,the fuck you talking about :lol He came in and WWE shoved their dicks in every hole available when talking about his greatness and his family lineage.

Rocky Maivia was shoved down all the damn throats and his cheesy character surely didn't help lol Even though Rocky had very little wrestling experience, they still presented him like he was the best thing since sliced bread :lol

Anyways, WWE is scrambling to find an over top guy in the absence of Daniel Bryan. His injury really threw them for a loop. Roman is getting over and they're trying to capitalize on that without doing something rash like handing him the belts. Plus, he's only in the main event scene to set up his feuds with Randy and Triple H. 


And those pants are terrible. It clashes horribly with his vest(what material is his vest btw? It looks shiny in the SD pics). I don't know why he just have on plain black pants without those damn white stitching. It just looks wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23

Empress said:


> Reigns just entered the main event. He has has not been the face of the WWE or fighting for the title for your comparison to be valid or truthful.


He's been beating top guys his entire run. Just this year, he broke the all time Royal Rumble elimination record in his first Rumble. That's a main event push.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Rocky Maivia's debut was winning Survivor Series,the fuck you talking about :lol He came in and WWE shoved their dicks in every hole available when talking about his greatness and his family lineage.
> 
> Rocky Maivia was shoved down all the damn throats and his cheesy character surely didn't help lol Even though Rocky had very little wrestling experience, they still presented him like he was the best thing since sliced bread :lol


A nothing of a Survivor Series match.

I'll bet you think Reigns is going to become the next Rock just because Rock started with very little experience, right?  Doesn't work that way. There's no indications whatsoever he's going to be able to become this larger than life, amazing character that they want him to be.


----------



## Empress

You're obviously going to alter the facts and rewrite history to suit an anti Reigns sentiment. So, going back and forth is moot.


----------



## Kratosx23

What history am I re-writing? Did I just pull that Rumble statistic out of my ass?

This pro Roman Reigns argument that he's underused and has never gotten a push is fucking laughable. Unbelievably laughable. The entire wrestling world doesn't think he's going to become the next Cena because he's been treated like Cesaro, there's a damn good reason why people know what their plans are.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's been beating top guys his entire run. Just this year, he broke the all time Royal Rumble elimination record in his first Rumble. That's a main event push.
> 
> 
> 
> A nothing of a Survivor Series match.
> 
> I'll bet you think Reigns is going to become the next Rock just because Rock started with very little experience, right?  Doesn't work that way.


Don't put words in my mouth. My point was that WWE presented Rocky Maivia as the best thing ever and constantly had his dick in their mouths, despite how inexperienced he was. Dude's nickname was the damn Blue Chipper. They were going out of their way to make sure everyone knew they were behind him. He was pushed heavily and that's undeniable. 

And not even WWE gives a shit about that damn Royal Rumble record. They brought it up for a week and stopped talking about it. Only his detractors keep bringing that damn record up and clinging it to :lol


Who the hell said Roman was underused??? :lol


----------



## The Bloodline

Love the house show video for Ambreigns!! Also the pics of him and Randy on smackdown. I too hope they keep building randy back up and this becomes a legit feud. I've wanted something personal for Reigns for a while now cause clearly they skipped over him and Seth. I hate his pants too. I like the design of his vest though, u get a better look at his upper body. The pants however should just be all black.


----------



## Kratosx23

I don't remember Rock ever being pegged as a main eventer straight from his debut like Reigns, but whatever. 

That record was a huge push. There the Reigns brigade goes again, trying to make everything he does look meaningless so they can sell him as the underdog that everybody needs to give a chance to. It's amazing that you people wouldn't be proud of that. Yeah, they don't bring it up all the time because it's not Rumble season. You're gonna see them hyping that at Rumble season constantly, especially since Reigns is the only candidate to win.


----------



## Blade Runner

to be fair, rocky maivia "won" a slammy for the rookie of the year award over steve austin after only being in the company for a few months defending his intercontinental title while steve austin was feuding with bret. i'm not sure exactly what the plans were for him long term, but the company was high as shit on him back at a time when vince was still living out his outdated fantasy of cartoon gimmicks in the mid nineties while the rest of the world had caught up with the times.


----------



## Wynter

Underdog??? :lmao No one in their right mind think that man is a damn underdog. We all know that Roman is getting pushed as one of the top guys, but sometimes the exaggeration when it comes to him is ridiculous.


----------



## Bushmaster

I don't know why some people underplay the Rumble and SS. Just because it isn't being mentioned every week doesn't mean it's not something huge. Ryback was actually a singles guy and more over and he didn't even break the Rumbles record. Breaking it is sort of a big deal, that act showed everyone that they're focused on him and his future.


----------



## Kratosx23

WHERE is the exaggeration?

He never loses. He constantly ends the show on top, and even when he gets laid out, the focus is still all on him. He overcomes multiple person beatdowns. His booking at this point is more protected than Cena's, and no, I don't think that's an exageration despite the fact that Cena has the title. The only push for a new star bigger than Reigns since the year 2000 has been Brock.


----------



## own1997

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WHERE is the exaggeration?
> 
> He never loses. He constantly ends the show on top, and even when he gets laid out, the focus is still all on him. He overcomes multiple person beatdowns. His booking at this point is more protected than Cena's, and no, I don't think that's an exageration despite the fact that Cena has the title. The only push for a new star bigger than Reigns since the year 2000 has been Brock.


Cena has been protected for the last 10 years, that's the difference.


----------



## The Bloodline

Spoiler: lana and reigns












So can we go ahead and crop ruse out. Cause I feel the chemistry guys haha



The survivor series thing wasn't as big of deal to me considering who he was facing. It does mark the moment I felt like wwe was ready to start doing big things with him but that was sooo long ago that it makes me see they haven't been rushing his push. Now he seems like a big deal cause they're very limited and he's the most likable at the moment in the title match. The main event story is about to shift after this pay per view though. They shield guys will stay in the upper card though. Wee has made sure to book them well enough to be very relevant without being the main focus.


----------



## WWF/E

Love the seriousness of his character. The perfect new star for the company by far. Probably Vince's last gem. (If you want to give McMahon the credit that is.)


----------



## Kratosx23

own1997 said:


> Cena has been protected for the last 10 years, that's the difference.


And you honestly think that's NOT going to happen with him?

WWE likes Reigns far more than they liked Cena. Yes, they've protected Cena since he became the top guy but the top guy is always going to get protected. Reigns was pegged as the guy from day 1, Cena was never supposed to be the guy. Hell, he almost got fired. If Stephanie hadn't heard him rapping on a bus, he would've been. 

Which is really sad. It would've better for everyone if he had been fired. I look at that as the wrestling version of the urban legend that Hitler's mother was talked out of an abortion by her doctor.


----------



## Empress

Sith Rollins said:


> I don't know why some people underplay the Rumble and SS. Just because it isn't being mentioned every week doesn't mean it's not something huge. Ryback was actually a singles guy and more over and he didn't even break the Rumbles record. Breaking it is sort of a big deal, that act showed everyone that they're focused on him and his future.


I don't underplay it. The WWE clearly sees Reigns as part of its future. I just think it's a fallacy to insist that the push that Reigns is receiving is unprecedented and has never been done before. Kurt Angle and Brock Lesnar accomplished more in their first year. Randy Orton was the youngest champion. Undertaker was undefeated for a year. The Rock was pushed from the start. Stone Cold won the King of the Ring in his first year. It's reaching to claim that Reigns has been a Rusev for the past two years but ignore that Ambrose held the US belt for more than a year or that Seth just won MIIB. The spotlight has been taking turns, not solely focused on Reigns.


----------



## Wynter

Very true about Cena, WWE didn't want his ass at all. It was Brock/Randy/Batista, Cena won by default :lol

But he proved to be profitable and reliable in the end. And that's the thing, WWE may want Roman to be THE guy, but Roman will really need to push hella merch and be on his A game to knock that beast off his throne. WWE may be rash with a lot of things, but they won't take out their cash cow until they're 100 percent certain with Roman.

And I just don't see that happening with Roman anytime soon.


----------



## own1997

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And you honestly think that's NOT going to happen with him?
> 
> WWE likes Reigns far more than they liked Cena. Yes, they've protected Cena since he became the top guy but the top guy is always going to get protected. Reigns was pegged as the guy from day 1, Cena was never supposed to be the guy. Hell, he almost got fired. If Stephanie hadn't heard him rapping on a bus, he would've been.
> 
> *Which is really sad. It would've better for everyone if he had been fired. I look at that as the wrestling version of the urban legend that Hitler's mother was talked out of an abortion by her doctor.*


I concur my friend. I guess we're all on the same boat when it pertains to him.

But from what I saw with Cena, WWE seemed high on him from the start. Granted, he wasn't supposed to be 'the guy' but coming in in your first match and getting to wrestle Kurt Angle was a massive indication that they wanted to push him. Cena got the chance to work with Benoit, Taker, Angle, Lesnar and Guerrero in his first year and shows what they thought of him. 

I think people are looking too much into the future and rightfully so, none of us want another Cena, but I honestly think Reigns has all the tools to be a big star, inside and outside of the ring, and it's only a matter of him honing his craft. I think if/when he improves to the level we all want/expect of him, alot more people will get behind him. I maintain that I don't think he's ready yet but I think he will be and be a superb talent.


----------



## Wynter

Cena is here to stay until that man drops dead in the ring :lol Roman won't become THE guy anytime soon as long as Cena continues to make WWE a lot of dough.

Like I said, unless Roman becomes a huge consistent draw who moves a lot of merch, he's not dethroning Cena anytime soon.


----------



## kokepepsi

Ravensflock88 said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> and I think him adding the "when roman reigns is in the house first have made the line better actually


THANKS!


----------



## LigerJ81

Atleast is was peaceful for a day or two *puts on Helmet* back to the war


----------



## CookiePuss

Sith Rollins said:


> I don't know why some people underplay the Rumble and SS. Just because it isn't being mentioned every week doesn't mean it's not something huge. Ryback was actually a singles guy and more over and he didn't even break the Rumbles record. Breaking it is sort of a big deal, that act showed everyone that they're focused on him and his future.


Who's underplaying it? It happened. WWE is trying to build a new star. Get over it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And you honestly think that's NOT going to happen with him?
> 
> WWE likes Reigns far more than they liked Cena. Yes, they've protected Cena since he became the top guy but the top guy is always going to get protected. Reigns was pegged as the guy from day 1, Cena was never supposed to be the guy. Hell, he almost got fired. If Stephanie hadn't heard him rapping on a bus, he would've been.
> 
> Which is really sad. It would've better for everyone if he had been fired. I look at that as the wrestling version of the urban legend that Hitler's mother was talked out of an abortion by her doctor.


No they don't. You're hating on Reigns for success he hasn't even had yet. And you do play revisionist sometimes to fit your argument. You shit on Reigns since day one and never gave the guy a chance.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> No they don't.


100% wrong. 



> You're hating on Reigns for success he hasn't even had yet.


Who cares? It's a foregone conclusion he's going to get it. He's not some guy like Wyatt or Ambrose or Barrett where everybody thinks at the beginning of his career, he's going to become the champion and then he ends up never winning it, he's their next generation Orton.

And I'm also hating on him for being in the main event NOW when he doesn't deserve it, so let's not pretend this is just a future issue.



> And you do play revisionist sometimes to fit your argument. You shit on Reigns since day one and never gave the guy a chance.


No, I don't, and "giving him a chance" does not mean I'm going to go easy on him when he sucks. He debuted and sucked, and continued to suck, and continues to suck to this day. Giving him a chance means that if he gets great eventually, I'll change my opinion on him, which I WILL. 100%, no questions asked, if it actually happens. It does not mean that I have to willingly stomach him getting pushed through the process of his growth as a performer. Call me when he's a finished product and I'll tell you if it's good or not.


----------



## RKO 4life

Tyrion Lannister we get it you like boring style wrestling and the ones that quit. Damn chill out alright.


----------



## Kratosx23

RKO 4life said:


> Tyrion Lannister we get it you like boring style wrestling and the ones that quit. Damn chill out alright.


"Boring style wrestling"? You don't get more boring than Orton's chinlock of doom, son.

Nor Roman Reigns, who is a man where you can tell the number of years he's been wrestling by the number of moves he uses.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Boring style wrestling"? You don't get more boring than Orton's chinlock of doom, son.
> 
> Nor Roman Reigns, *who is a man where you can tell the number of years he's been wrestling by the number of moves he uses.*


:lmao Not even going to lie. That got me to laugh :lmao

And damn it, he knows more than five moves :cuss:. They just don't have Roman use them on the main roster, for god knows why really. But I won't argue with anyone who says he needs better flow and pacing in his matches. 

But the man has a solid moveset. It's just that WWE hates us Roman fans (It was a joke Pyro. Don't give me a 100 reasons why that's not true :lol)


----------



## RKO 4life

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> No they don't. You're hating on Reigns for success he hasn't even had yet. And you do play revisionist sometimes to fit your argument. You shit on Reigns since day one and never gave the guy a chance.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Boring style wrestling"? You don't get more boring than Orton's chinlock of doom, son.
> 
> Nor Roman Reigns, who is a man where you can tell the number of years he's been wrestling by the number of moves he uses.


No body is better then Orton hate all you want. He is the true golden boy and his match with Reigns he will do most of the work on offense because he can wrestle unlike lets quit Punk cause I play bitch mode. Do you want to know why he'll do the most work in that match at Sumerslam? Because he's the best in the world. He can out wrestle Cena/Reigns/Bryan/Punk anyone you got. He will make Reigns look great and even let him go over.

Orton/Flair/HBK are the 3 best at making you look great. Orton can over come his losses, can yours?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Boring style wrestling"? You don't get more boring than Orton's chinlock of doom, son.
> 
> *Nor Roman Reigns, who is a man where you can tell the number of years he's been wrestling by the number of moves he uses.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Anyone who says Pyro isn't fucking hilarious sometimes, is a damn lie.

Best comment I've read all day. I can't even be mad :lol


----------



## The.Great......One

As much as I dislike Pyro, bah gawd he's right
Roman made his debut in 2010, and of my head he has the spear, superman punch, apron drop kick and the Samoan drop :mark::mark::mark:
That's four moves, he's been rassling for 4 years :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wynter

The.Great......One said:


> As much as I dislike Pyro, bah gawd he's right
> Roman made his debut in 2010, and of my head he has the spear, superman punch, apron drop kick and the Samoan drop :mark::mark::mark:
> That's four moves, he's been rassling for 4 years :mark::mark::mark::mark:


Wait...he has a "Top 25 Moves of Roman Reigns" video on Youtube....

BAH GAWD! He's been wrestling since he was four years old??? That fucking legend and hard worker :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh look Pyro is bitching again  So how many moves does Bray have? How many did Barrett have? The same 4-5 just like Reigns right? Because of this thing WWE has call a moveset which limits the number of moves a wrestler can do. But why bother you with facts right? It doesn't matter. If you don't like a guy, you bitch, if you do like a guy you bitch also. I mean at least your consistent but at this point you're as predictable as Cena Wins, lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Rolleigns lives……………….. in Japan.


----------



## Wynter

So Seth and Roman just going to no sell the fuck out of kayfabe, eh :homer2


----------



## The Bloodline

From this top 20 video, these are the ones i wish he'd incorporate more 19. corer high knee 13. short armed lariat 11. palm strike 5. moment of silence(which he does seem to do when he wrestles a little longer)






On another video i saw him do the one hand face buster. which we havent seen in forever. all those moves fits him now. I dont expect him to do the leaping moves he use to do but i can see a spring board superman punch happening in a big match:mark::mark::mark:. only done on rare occasions. The other stuff like cross bodies he probably wont do with how they have his character now.

He definitely has the tools to put on good matches, like i said, i cant judge much because we've had such a small sample. What he has shown is that he's very explosive with what they let him do and i can only see him going up from here with more experience. His house show matches must be showing the audience something positive, they seem to come away enjoying his performance.

on a sidenote, I dont expect much with his Rusev match on smackdown, i fear it'll be quick and noticeably only there killing time til the run-in finish. 

& I LOVE THE PIC OF ROLLEIGNS :cheer:cheer:cheer I miss the boys together at times.


----------



## Wynter

@*Ravensflock88 *Damn it. I can't rep you yet, let me go spread some real quick :dance


Spot on though. I will MARK the fuck out if he busts out some of his old moves at Summerslam. The guy has the moves to add meat to his matches and get away from this 5 Moves of Doom stigma. WWE just isn't ready for him to use them yet, I guess. 

Looking at the videos, he seems to have busted out different moves throughout his tag matches when he and Seth were partners. I wonder why he stopped using them after that?

Either way, I think they're saving his moveset for when he truly goes out there and participate in singles matches regularly. There's really no other logical explanation to limit him so much.

Like you said, there are moves in his top 20/25 videos that would match his "Powerhouse" persona. Which, I'm more and more wishing he would drift away from, because he can be plenty versatile with his moveset. Whether it's big man moves, drop kicks. off the ropes and turnbuckles, he has a nice variety.

They need to let him expand his in ring style a bit, especially since he's such an athletic, fast and explosive type. Focus more on those strengths :dance


EDIT: Rusev vs Roman is kind of a slow match from what I've read. Rusev dominates nearly the whole match and works Roman. Probably a lot of holds and shit fpalm.

Yes, two explosive bigs guy like Roman and Rusev didn't brawl unk2


----------



## The Bloodline

WynterWarm12 said:


> @*Ravensflock88 *Damn it. I can't rep you yet, let me go spread some real quick :dance
> 
> 
> Spot on though. I will MARK the fuck out if he busts out some of his old moves at Summerslam. The guy has the moves to add meat to his matches and get away from this 5 Moves of Doom stigma. WWE just isn't ready for him to use them yet, I guess.
> 
> Looking at the videos, he seems to have busted out different moves throughout his tag matches when he and Seth were partners. I wonder why he stopped using them after that?
> 
> Either way, I think they're saving his moveset for when he truly goes out there and participate in singles matches regularly. There's really no other logical explanation to limit him so much.
> 
> Like you said, there are moves in his top 20/25 videos that would match his "Powerhouse" persona. Which, I'm more and more wishing he would drift away from, because he can be plenty versatile with his moveset. Whether it's big man moves, drop kicks. off the ropes and turnbuckles, he has a nice variety.
> 
> They need to let him expand his in ring style a bit, especially since he's such an athletic, fast and explosive type. Focus more on those strengths :dance
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Rusev vs Roman is kind of a slow match from what I've read. Rusev dominates nearly the whole match and works Roman. Probably a lot of holds and shit fpalm.
> 
> Yes, two explosive big guy like Roman and Rusev didn't brawl unk2*


thats what i was afraid of, that they wouldnt put as much thought into this match up. Both guys can go at a faster pace, and have a show of* EVEN back and forth power and explosiveness* out there. but Cause this match is stuck on smackdown with no real build, they'll probably just have a relaxed match up til its time for Roman to make his come back and the closing segment to further the real storyline. I guess that could be said for a lot of random tv matches but when these two first fought i was hoping it would be on a bigger stage. the battle royal was such a tease.


----------



## Wynter

Ravensflock88 said:


> thats what i was afraid of, that they wouldnt put as much thought into this match up. Both guys can go at a faster pace, and have a show of* EVEN back and forth power and explosiveness* out there. but Cause this match is stuck on smackdown with no real build, *they'll probably just have a relaxed match up til its time for Roman to make his come back and the closing segment to further the real storyline.* I guess that could be said for a lot of random tv matches but when these two first fought i was hoping it would be on a bigger stage. the battle royal was such a tease.


That's pretty spot on :lmao

It's a shame, because not even Rusev was able to show his potential until WWE stopped putting him in squash matches and started giving him more matches like he had with Big E. Where they just beat the hell out of each other all over the ring and outside.

After getting such a roaring reception at the Battle Royal, you'd think they would save that for the future match up.

They probably know Rusev will be fed to Cena soon :side:

But still, why wouldn't you play off to both of these guys' strengths in the ring? No one wants to see Rusev big ass working his opponent in nerve holds and shit the whole time. We want to see him go balls to the walls and whoop ass. Same with Roman. He excels in brawling situations, so there's no reason they couldn't have beat on each for like 8 to 10 minutes before the DQ happened fpalm.

Those two could have easily pulled that off when I'm hearing Roman is having a 20 minute+ street fight matches with Bray Wyatt at the house shows.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rolleigns lives……………….. in Japan.


:dance:dance:cheer:cheer:mark::mark:

Rolleigns simply can't die! And bless my precious, he shaved.

And Wynter, clear out your inbox!


----------



## O10101

Does Mr. Lannister, Pyro, whatever you want to call him.. does he have any views at all that are not to the extreme? Seems like he either uses all his energy to hate on talent or to praise them, never any in between.

Don't get the logic or thinking in that. I mean, i've tried to argue objectively why I don't agree with how WWE are pushing Reigns right now. And the discussion has been intelligent, I can see the other side of the view on him and why so many are behind his push.

Should never really hope a talent fails or discard or deny them the chance to improve themselves. Reigns is young, has plenty of time to improve, and is slowly doing that. To relay such extreme negative views upon him is unwarranted and pretty unintelligent if you ask me.

Crowd loves the guy, he's getting more chances to show his talent, and when he gets that chance to perform solo if he lives up to the hype and puts on a good match, he'll dispel a lot of the concerns from us detractors.

Just saying, hope the dude succeeds.


----------



## RKO 4life

Can't get into it with moves set that is the dumbest thing ever on this board. (nerd fight) But I will say if he just tanks on Smackdown he will get bad marks and will turn Vince off. You can't be lazy until you can draw money.

He needs to be a guy that goes on the offense and show he can have a good 15 plus minute match with just about anyone.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> :dance:dance:cheer:cheer:mark::mark:
> 
> Rolleigns simply can't die! And bless my precious, he shaved.
> 
> *And Wynter, clear out your inbox!*


I second this motion.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I second this motion.


Zero boo!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Zero boo!!


 MINE!!!! 

*grabs kitty and rus off*


----------



## RKO 4life

I hope he didn't tank it in on Smackdown overall SD is a better show then Raw.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> MINE!!!!
> 
> *grabs kitty and rus off*












Make sure he doesn't get lost...or a legendary search party may need to get called in :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Make sure he doesn't get lost...or a legendary search party may need to get called in :lmao


:hmm: I don't mind that sort of search party at my house. *hides kitten under clothes hamper* Oh noes! I've lost him.


----------



## Wynter

RKO 4life said:


> Can't get into it with moves set that is the dumbest thing ever on this board. (nerd fight) But I will say if he just tanks on Smackdown he will get bad marks and will turn Vince off. You can't be lazy until you can draw money.
> 
> He needs to be a guy that goes on the offense and show he can have a good 15 plus minute match with just about anyone.



Nothing for him to really tank when Rusev was in control the whole match. So he spent most of it with Rusev's foot up his ass :lol I heard it was pretty good, but just slow because Rusev was working a lot of nerve holds on Roman.

And it's SD, not even WWE treats it like canon. That's why they repeat so much of SD on Raw. Plus, Roman vs Rusev was destined to be a filler DQ to further Roman's storyline with Randy/Triple H. Same with John vs Seth. Their previous match together was waaaaay better, but the match on Raw was simply a means to an end. So not really the best match. 

We won't see a legit match from Roman until Summerlam. He's been doing long singles matches in house shows, so he's definitely getting his practice in. And he's been receiving favorable reviews lately; his most recent matches with Randy Orton(where they've said to have great chemistry) and Bray Wyatt in a Street Fight(over 20 minutes that one) got really positive reviews.

I trust he will be able to deliver when the occasion calls for it


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> :hmm: I don't mind that sort of search party at my house. *hides kitten under clothes hamper* Oh noes! I've lost him.


Oh dear :lmao Time to call in the legends. Roman's not going to be very happy with you :lol


----------



## RKO 4life

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nothing for him to really tank when Rusev was in control the whole match. So he spent most of it with Rusev's foot up his ass :lol I heard it was pretty good, but just slow because Rusev was working a lot of nerve holds on Roman.
> 
> And it's SD, not even WWE treats it like canon. That's why they repeat so much of SD on Raw. Plus, Roman vs Rusev was destined to be a filler DQ to further Roman's storyline with Randy/Triple H. Same with John vs Seth. Their last match together was waaaaay better, but their match on Raw was simply a means to an end. So not really the best match.
> 
> We won't see a legit match from Roman until Summerlam. He's been doing long singles matches in house shows, so he's definitely getting his practice in. And he's been receiving favorable reviews lately; his most recent matches with Randy Orton(where they've said to have great chemistry) and Bray Wyatt in a Street Fight(over 20 minutes that one) got really positive reviews.
> 
> I trust he will be able to deliver when the occasion calls for it



But the people won't get to see Summerslam or house shows. The most watched show is Raw but SD is a better brand where the hard-core WWE fanbase will watch SD before they will Raw. Plus Monday Night football is coming up and since we have a weak lack of a Champion Cena Raw will suck in ratings.


----------



## Wynter

RKO 4life said:


> But the people won't get to see Summerslam or house shows. The most watched show is Raw but SD is a better brand where the hard-core WWE fanbase will watch SD before they will Raw. Plus Monday Night football is coming up and since we have a weak lack of a Champion Cena Raw will suck in ratings.


I don't think Roman's true push will start until after Summerslam, especially if his match with Randy/Trips receives positive reviews and is actually a great match up.

This seems more like a test run for Roman; to stick his feet in the water. WWE is protecting him, but still giving him main event exposure to see if he can handle the pressure and deliver. They're keeping his singles bouts on the house shows to give him a chance to brush up on his strengths and work at his weaknesses without being under the scrutiny of a large crowd or cameras. Same with how they're slowly pushing him into more solo promos to hone those skills.

They're exposing him in a top guy role, but they're still working on him with experience before they finally pull the trigger.

I don't think Roman will have legit matches, especially on Raw and SD, until after SS. Most of his matches on Raw and SD were treated as a means to an end; something to end in fuckery and/or advance a storyline. They never really gave him a solo match where he was given a length of time and had to really work. It was more like going through the motions until the faster paced ending and a segment came up.


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rolleigns lives……………….. in Japan.



:dance:dance:dance love that they got caught out of 'charactor' lol raw creative are probably praying that not many people see that pic. hahahahahaha

would have been even better if Dean was with them LOL



Ravensflock88 said:


> From this top 20 video, these are the ones i wish he'd incorporate more 19. corer high knee 13. short armed lariat 11. palm strike 5. moment of silence(which he does seem to do when he wrestles a little longer)



watching this, I would like to see him break out #16springboard Chop, #14 Swinging gutwrench slam (makes his opponent look like a ragdoll being attacked by a bulldog lol) & #2 Checkmate




WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't think Roman's true push won't start until after Summerslam, especially if his match with Randy/Trips receives positive reviews and is actually a great match up.
> 
> This seems more like a test run for Roman; to stick his feet in the water. WWE is protecting him, but still giving him main event exposure to see if he can handle the pressure and deliver. They're keeping his singles bouts on the house shows to give him a chance to brush up on his strengths and work at his weaknesses without being under the scrutiny of a large crowd or cameras. Same with how they're slowly pushing him into more solo promos to hone those skills.
> 
> They're exposing him in a top guy role, but they're still working on him with experience before they finally pull the trigger.
> 
> I don't think Roman will have legit matches, especially on Raw and SD, until after SS. Most of his matches on Raw and SD were treated as a means to an end; something to end in fuckery and/or advance a storyline. They never really gave him a solo match where he was given a length of time and had to really work. It was more like going through the motions until the faster paced ending and a segment came up.


I think you have WWE reasoning down to a tee on that Wynter and honestly I think it is a good way to go. Despite what 'some' people say here, he is not being rammed down our throats and is getting the chance to improve and prove himself.

@ Sparrow, those kittens were soooo cute... got any more :lol before Zero takes them all.


----------



## Wynter

Roman's face in that pic though. "So, you're just going to take that pic like you don't see this expression on my face, huh..." :lmao

Kayfabe destroyed!! :cuss: lol

Bromance is too strong. Can't even stay away from each other in public 


Ahhhh, ok. I was wondering why they would be seen together. Glad that was cleared up lol


----------



## Devitt

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rolleigns lives&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;.. in Japan.


I dont think this was in Japan. The guy who owns the pic said this was taken back before WM29.


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> :dance:dance:dance love that they got caught out of 'charactor' lol raw creative are probably praying that not many people see that pic. hahahahahaha
> 
> would have been even better if Dean was with them LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching this, I would like to see him break out #16springboard Chop, #14 Swinging gutwrench slam (makes his opponent look like a ragdoll being attacked by a bulldog lol) & #2 Checkmate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have WWE reasoning down to a tee on that Wynter and honestly I think it is a good way to go. Despite what 'some' people say here, he is not being rammed down our throats and is getting the chance to improve and prove himself.
> 
> @ Sparrow, those kittens were soooo cute... got any more :lol before Zero takes them all.


Certainly, midnight!


----------



## midnightmischief

awwww thanks Sparrow. Love my kittens....

BTW everyone - had to update my sig... couldn't deny the truth any longer HAHAHA


----------



## Wynter

midnightmischief said:


> awwww thanks Sparrow. Love my kittens....
> 
> BTW everyone - had to update my sig... couldn't deny the truth any longer HAHAHA



You have joined the right side :ambrose3 :reigns


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> You have joined the right side :ambrose3 :reigns


oh I was always a 'bo'liever hahaha just lost my way a bit. or in the words of the original _traitor_ Darth Seth " I never left " :rollins

:lmao


----------



## Wynter

midnightmischief said:


> oh I was always a 'bo'liever hahaha just lost my way a bit. or in the words of the original _traitor_ Darth Seth " I never left " :rollins
> 
> :lmao


:bo As long as you always, BOLIEVE!! :


----------



## midnightmischief

I'm so bored... been hanging in youtube watching videos and tributes...

heres a couple I liked...






love the shots at 1.06 1.34 2.51 and at 3.06 Dean looks so sad :sadpanda

btw, noted this was directed by explicitmoxgirl - same one that is on this forum??? if so, my hats off to you - great tribute :clap






short one but really well done and I think the song suits their friendship perfectly hahahahaha


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> btw, noted this was directed by explicitmoxgirl - same one that is on this forum??? if so, my hats off to you - great tribute :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> short one but really well done and I think the song suits their friendship perfectly hahahahaha


" You're an asshole but I love you." Just perfect :banderas














*snatches midnight's kittens and runs*


----------



## midnightmischief

:lmao

that's alright, I found another one. hahahahahaha










ok really going off topic here but this had me laughing sooooo much I just had to share:






:done


----------



## Eulonzo

What's everyone's thoughts on the remixed version of The Shield's theme as his theme?

I don't mind it, however for some reason I alway wanted Ambrose to have The Shield theme if there was anyone that was gonna have it out of the three. But when I see him do his entrance with it, I think it's fine so lol. However he eventually needs to come out from the entrance ramp instead of the crowd, I'm not entirely digging him still having that Shield-esque attire and that entrance. The attire does fit his badass style but still.


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> :lmao
> 
> that's alright, I found another one. hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok really going off topic here but this had me laughing sooooo much I just had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :done


That cat seems stupid. You can keep him. 

I just needed 3 cats for my….. ya know what that's none of y'all business.


----------



## midnightmischief

I'm in two minds about it... at first was bummed that ambrose didn't keep it but now his music has really grown on me.
I like that roman still has the shield look and entrance as it is a nod to where he has come from but cant really say the little tweaks they have done have been that noticeable to me. plus I still have special ops as my phone ringtone so like to think it is romans theme LOL

I still want him to come through the audience as it is different from everyone else therefore unique, one reason I loved that the shield did it.

as for his ring attire, love the new vest but which the pants didn't have the white outlines as they put me in the mind of workout pants.

ZERO , you crack me up... :lmao


----------



## elperfecto

Hey Reigns marks, challenge for ya! Show me Roman's BEST singles match and BEST promo. Prove to me he's not muscular, overrated garbage. Prove to me he's not another Batista, except smaller.


----------



## Wynter

Eulonzo said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the remixed version of The Shield's theme as his theme?
> 
> I don't mind it, however for some reason I alway wanted Ambrose to have The Shield theme if there was anyone that was gonna have it out of the three. But when I see him do his entrance with it, I think it's fine so lol. However he eventually needs to come out from the entrance ramp instead of the crowd, I'm not entirely digging him still having that Shield-esque attire and that entrance. The attire does fit his badass style but still.


Shield theme and gear simply wouldn't have worked with Dean. His character is evolving and doesn't fit the image or motivations of the Shield gimmick.

Dean's new gear and music is great, it fits the character he's turning into.

I'm indifferent to Roman's remixed theme. I'd rather he have a different song and an attire further away from the Shield. And a character a little further away from the Shield too.

But it will happen with time. Maybe they haven't figured out his next incarnation yet. Who knows. But I can't wait until he gets a new song. Or they just might pull a Rock; keep editing the Shield song until it starts to sound like his own.

EDIT: My dude, you're still in this thread??? :lmao who are you and why so obsessed?


----------



## midnightmischief

Really elperfecto??? you seriously want to do this? 

Why you so obsessed with someone you claim to hate?










really cannot be bothered with this bollocks, any clip we show your just gonna pull to pieces so whats the point...










actually, this might just liven things up... Go ahead....


----------



## SubZero3:16

I got better things to do than feed trolls especially those who are die hard Cena fans :lol that should be in summer school.


----------



## elperfecto

midnightmischief said:


> Really elperfecto??? you seriously want to do this?


Are you able to provide me a video of his best singles match & promo? Or is that too hard of a task?


----------



## Wynter

Dude, you have a sig dedicated to Roman and how the "IWC" will turn on him.

There's no talking to you :lol you've already stayed he's garbage. And that's your opinion and rightful feelings. Why are you begging for us to change it so badly? lol

And, as I've said before, the "IWC" has already turned on him and again, that does fuck all against his popularity. Your beef should be more with casuals and the people cheering for him at live events


----------



## midnightmischief




----------



## elperfecto

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, you have a sig dedicated to Roman and how the "IWC" will turn on him.
> 
> There's no talking to you :lol you've already stayed he's garbage. And that's your opinion and rightful feelings. Why are you begging for us to change it so badly? lol
> 
> And, as I've said before, the "IWC" has already turned on him and again, that does fuck all against his popularity. Your beef should be more with casuals and the people cheering for him at live events


The "IWC" has not turned on him. This thread is proof of that. Which is ok, but I'm just saying you WILL turn on him once he wins that strap. You'll see by then he does not deserve it, and he'll start getting Cena-esque crowd responses. 

But you proved my point. You completely avoided posting a video of his best singles match and promo. Hmm... I wonder why? Because no such thing exists? lol!


----------



## midnightmischief

night guys, got to go to work tomorrow (on a Saturday of all days) SUCK 

will chat later, probably after seeing smackdown. BTW is anything interesting happening on mainevent this week?

@elperfecto - you seriously throwing shade when the guy in your avatar is the most overrated person in the world?

BYE


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> Or they just might pull a Rock; keep editing the Shield song until it starts to sound like his own.
> 
> My dude, you're still in this thread??? :lmao who are you and why so obsessed?


:clap


----------



## Wynter

elperfecto said:


> The "IWC" has not turned on him. This thread is proof of that. Which is ok, but I'm just saying you WILL turn on him once he wins that strap. You'll see by then he does not deserve it, and he'll start getting Cena-esque crowd responses.
> 
> But you proved my point. You completely avoided posting a video of his best singles match and promo. Hmm... I wonder why? Because no such thing exists? lol!


Boy, you know damn well that man doesn't have any 4 or 5 star matches under his belt :lmao WWE barely gives him time in matches. Most of his matches were an end to a means. They mostly ended in fuckery or DQ; to advance a storyline. 

I think we've stated many times, it' the potential and waiting game for us. We think he's very capable and can quite possibly deliver and more 10 months from now.

He's beem getting better on the mic, but he's obviously still very flawed. But WWE is finally giving him the chances to get better. And he has been getting experience in house shows where he has been receiving very favorable results in 15 minute and 20 minute plus matches. 

He went from having a meh match with Bray on Raw. To reportedly having an awesome Street Fight with Bray on the house shows. I'd say that's some good improvement.

You guys are acting like he's getting the straps tomorrow. Not one fan in here says he deserves the belts now. Actually, most of us are highly against it because it would only prove detrimental to him. 

IF Roman gets the belts, it won't be until Mania where it's 9 months away. And Daniel Bryan has proven plans change so who knows about that 

Roman's in test run right now. All WWE is doing is putting him out there to get better. 

And to us Roman fans, he's full of untapped potential. He looks and carries himself like a star while also entertaining us 

He's not for everyone and that A-OK.

His fans are on a journey, seeing the Evolution of Roman Reigns. He's not a finished product and we're anxious and excited to see how far he will go and progress. 

We see big things for him and think he can arise to expectations.

And we should be allowed to have that without assholes questioning our pick for a favorite 

Best matches probably were with Bryan and Barrett, at least televised 

Best promos were probably his Main Event one and the latest Raw.

Listen, we know our guy isn't perfect, but we're not asking him to be with such little experience. We are quite satisfied watching him improve weekly and bust his ass to entertain us 

So, are we done :trips


----------



## elperfecto

midnightmischief said:


> night guys, got to go to work tomorrow (on a Saturday of all days) SUCK
> 
> will chat later, probably after seeing smackdown. BTW is anything interesting happening on mainevent this week?
> 
> @elperfecto - you seriously throwing shade when the guy in your avatar is the most overrated person in the world?
> 
> BYE


Have you ever seen RVD's matches in ECW? His matches against Jerry Lynn are some of the best in North American HISTORY. Roman Reigns will never come close to RVD's level. I hope you're kidding.


----------



## Wynter

SD links are up btw 

http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-smack...y-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-*divx*.html


----------



## elperfecto

WynterWarm12 said:


> Best matches probably were with Bryan and Barrett, at least televised
> 
> Best promos were probably his Main Event one and the latest Raw.


Whew boy, if that's his best body of work so far, I cannot comprehend why you'd be such a big mark for the guy. "Potential"? What makes him have such great potential? He hasn't had ONE great, or even good singles match so far. And his promo ability is below average.

Also...

"And we should be allowed to have that without assholes questioning our pic for a favorite..."

I'm not a big fan of John Cena, but do John Cena fans not have the same right? Or does it only apply to your favorite? Because last I checked this is the internet where people are allowed to express their opinions and ideas freely.


----------



## The.Great......One

Dude seriously, get off Roman's dick FFS


----------



## SubZero3:16

This could be a poster.


----------



## Wynter

elperfecto said:


> Whew boy, if that's his best body of work so far, I cannot comprehend why you'd be such a big mark for the guy. "Potential"? What makes him have such great potential? He hasn't had ONE great, or even good singles match so far. And his promo ability is below average.
> 
> Also...
> 
> "And we should be allowed to have that without assholes questioning our pic for a favorite..."
> 
> I'm not a big fan of John Cena, but do John Cena fans not have the same right? Or does it only apply to your favorite? Because last I checked this is the internet where people are allowed to express their opinions and ideas freely.


I like John Cena. His booking can be questionable and his character a bit annoying sometimes, but I like the guy and he can entertain me :draper2

No fan base should be attacked or have to be constantly questioned about their favorites. 

Again, WWE hasn't really let him go out there and work a mafch lately. And like I've said, which you ignored so you can nitpick, he's been doing his thing in house shows.

He's gaining the experience he needs and that's all WWE can do at this point. Because like I've said, he won't possibly touch the belts until 9 months from now. Decent time to prove himself,yeah?

My god, you dislike him and we like him. Can we move on already :lol

This isn't productive and we Both know it. You come into the thread and call Roman garbage and begging for a reason why we like him. 

Why in the fuck all do you care so much?? You're in the thread of a guy you think is complete shit and have part of your sig dedicated to him....think about that :lol


----------



## Naka Moora

Reigns :mark:


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> I like John Cena. His booking can be questionable and his character a bit annoying sometimes, but I like the guy and he can entertain me :draper2
> 
> No fan base should be attacked or have to be constantly questioned about their favorites.
> 
> Again, WWE hasn't really let him go out there and work a mafch lately. And like I've said, which you ignored so you can nitpick, he's been doing his thing in house shows.
> 
> He's gaining the experience he needs and that's all WWE can do at this point. Because like I've said, he won't possibly touch the belts until 9 months from now. Decent time to prove himself,yeah?
> 
> My god, you dislike him and we like him. Can we move on already :lol
> 
> This isn't productive and we Borth know it. You come into the thread and call Roman garbage and begging for a reason why we like him.
> 
> Why in the fuck all do you care so much?? You're in the thread of a guy you think is complete shit and have part of your sig dedicated to him....think about that :lol


I don't know why you waste your time trying to reason with him, hell trying to reason with haters in general. It's just not going to happen. :lmao


----------



## The.Great......One

SubZero3:16 said:


> This could be a poster.


I stand corrected, dude's arm looks massive in that photo :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Boredom I guess. He's persistent and I decided to give him the life he desperately needed.

Welp, on my way to watch SD :mark:


----------



## elperfecto

WynterWarm12 said:


> I like John Cena. His booking can be questionable and his character a bit annoying sometimes, but I like the guy and he can entertain me :draper2
> 
> No fan base should be attacked or have to be constantly questioned about their favorites.
> 
> Again, WWE hasn't really let him go out there and work a mafch lately. And like I've said, which you ignored so you can nitpick, he's been doing his thing in house shows.
> 
> He's gaining the experience he needs and that's all WWE can do at this point. Because like I've said, he won't possibly touch the belts until 9 months from now. Decent time to prove himself,yeah?
> 
> My god, you dislike him and we like him. Can we move on already :lol
> 
> This isn't productive and we Both know it. You come into the thread and call Roman garbage and begging for a reason why we like him.
> 
> Why in the fuck all do you care so much?? You're in the thread of a guy you think is complete shit and have part of your sig dedicated to him....think about that :lol


He's been doing his thing at house shows? Oh ok, good to know. Because he seriously has a long way to go before he can pull of a decent singles match. I assumed he was wrestling at house shows, most of the roster does.

I would say, based on where Roman is now, 9 months is way too early. Roman has demonstrated no ability to properly work a singles match or the mic. He's been wrestling for how long now? All I'm saying is his heat is going to die down once people see the spear and superman punch enough times. Because he no longer has Rollins and Ambrose to carry his ass.

If my sig were "dedicated" to him, I would have a picture of his muscles like you do. lol. My sig is there for you to look at in 6-8 months (if not sooner) and say "oh, you were right".


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> This could be a poster.


How I often look at myself in a mirror. lol


----------



## The.Great......One

-UNDEAD- said:


> How I often look at myself in a mirror. lol


:ti :ti


----------



## Wynter

elperfecto said:


> He's been doing his thing at house shows? Oh ok, good to know. Because he seriously has a long way to go before he can pull of a decent singles match. I assumed he was wrestling at house shows, most of the roster does.
> 
> I would say, based on where Roman is now, 9 months is way too early. Roman has demonstrated no ability to properly work a singles match or the mic. He's been wrestling for how long now? All I'm saying is his heat is going to die down once people see the spear and superman punch enough times. Because he no longer has Rollins and Ambrose to carry his ass.
> 
> If my sig were "dedicated" to him, I would have a picture of his muscles like you do. lol. My sig is there for you to look at in 6-8 months (if not sooner) and say "oh, you were right".


He's demonstrated no ability to work a singles match although I just told you he's been doing good to great on house shows...

What Roman showed on Raw was a good foundation to build on. The promo was decent and he was able to improv the crowd, which may lead to less scripting in the future. 

Seth Rollins was pretty shit on the mc before WWE gave him the chances and screen time to work it out.

And that's what they're doing with Roman. He can't improve unless they put him out there. 

He's been in the WWE for 2 years and how much of that was spent being groomed for the hot tag? You really can't blame the guy for the way WWE has booked him.

Roman was solid back in FCW/NXT with a bigger move set to boot. But, for reasons unknown, WWE didn't build from his singles experience and instead stuck him in the tag role. Same with not giving him a lot of mic time, not even in house shows. 

But they're trying to remedy that now. 

Who knows what Roman may become in 9 months? None of us can predict the future, but us Roman fans just have a positive outlook on it. 

And WWE surely isn't sticking Roman in the main event WrestleMania if he isn't ready by then. WWE may be high on Roman, but they will care if he cant draw and make them money. 

And good thing I can give fuck all about what people say about my favorites, yeah? And don't jump ship as soon as a wrestler gains success like a petty hipster dumbass :bo

Yes, I have a sig of Roman just to see his muscles, and not because he's one of my favorite wrestlers:trips

Yes, when I had DB as my sig, I was creaming myself over his ripped and muscular body too :trips 

Yes, that's what my sig is for and everyone else who has a sig.

And again, any wrestlers I dislike are nowhere near my sig or posts. You know why? I don't like them and therefore don't waste my time on them :bo

_ded·i·cate_
ˈdediˌkāt/Submit
verb
devote (time, effort, or oneself) to a particular task or purpose.

Like you're *dedicated* to this thread and this "You guys will turn on him. He sucks!" mission you're on.


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> He's demonstrated no ability to work a singles match although I just told you he's been doing good to great on house shows...
> 
> What Roman showed on Raw was a good foundation to build on. The promo was decent and he was able to improv the crowd, which may lead to less scripting in the future.
> 
> Seth Rollins was pretty shit on the mc before WWE gave him the chances and screen time to work it out.
> 
> And that's what they're doing with Roman. He can't improve unless they put him out there.
> 
> He's been in the WWE for 2 years and how much of that was spent being groomed for the hot tag? You really can't blame the guy for the way WWE has booked him.
> 
> Roman was solid back in FCW/NXT with a bigger move set to boot. But, for reasons unknown, WWE didn't build from his singles experience and instead stuck him in the tag role. Same with not giving him a lot of mic time, not even in house shows.
> 
> But they're trying to remedy that now.
> 
> Who knows what Roman may become in 9 months? None of us can predict the future, but us Roman fans just have a positive outlook on it.
> 
> And WWE surely isn't sticking Roman in the main event WrestleMania if he isn't ready by then. WWE may be high on Roman, but they will care if he cant draw and make them money.
> 
> And good thing I can give fuck all about what people say about my favorites, yeah? And don't jump ship as soon as a wrestler gains success like a petty hipster dumbass :bo
> 
> Yes, I have a sig of Roman just to see his muscles, and not because he's one of my favorite wrestlers:trips
> 
> Yes, when I had DB as my sig, I was creaming myself over his ripped and muscular body too :trips
> 
> Yes, that's what my sig is for and everyone else who has a sig.
> 
> And again, any wrestlers I dislike are nowhere near my sig or posts. You know why? I don't like them and therefore don't waste my time on them :bo
> 
> _ded·i·cate_
> ˈdediˌkāt/Submit
> verb
> devote (time, effort, or oneself) to a particular task or purpose.
> 
> Like you're *dedicated* to this thread and this "You guys will turn on him. He sucks!" mission you're on.






The words that are spoken in this video should be an indication of what your comment just did to all haters. :clap


----------



## DualShock

elperfecto said:


> Hey Reigns marks, challenge for ya! Show me Roman's BEST singles match and BEST promo. Prove to me he's not muscular, overrated garbage. Prove to me he's not another Batista, except smaller.





elperfecto said:


> Are you able to provide me a video of his best singles match & promo? Or is that too hard of a task?


You spend too much time in a thread about a wrestler you obviously don't like. Holy fuck, 29 posts by you in this thread when there are 49 other wrestlers on the roster and zillion other threads you might enjoy more.
You can be on a wrestlingforum any gimmick you want, why of all gimmicks you had to choose a "grumpy internet smark" gimmick? Relax dude


----------



## -XERO-

And I walk/run down the stairs alot just like him too. Just realized it when I did it a short while ago, then I laughed because of *The.Great......One*.










I unintentionally act (and sorta look) like him without even trying, but I'm not as cool as him (or to the people who don't like him, maybe it's "f*** both of us"). lol


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> This could be a poster.


Man, I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep so jumped on here to pass the time till I got sleepy again and BAMM I now have new wallpaper on my phone 

Thanks for sharing zero

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The.Great......One

-UNDEAD- said:


> And I walk/run down the stairs alot just like him too. Just realized it when I did it a short while ago, then I laughed because of *The.Great......One*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unintentionally act (and sorta look) like him without even trying, but I'm not as cool as him (or to the people who don't like him, maybe it's "f*** both of us"). lol


:ti
It's okay bro,emulating a wrestler is something I also do. Well in my case it's trying to be the rock 
:cool2


----------



## -XERO-

The.Great......One said:


> :ti
> It's okay bro,emulating a wrestler is something I also do. Well in my case it's trying to be the rock
> :cool2


But the difference for me is I've been like this BEFORE 2012 when Roman & The Shield appeared. 

So I'm like *"Hey, what is ME doing being employed by the WWE?"* :lol


----------



## The.Great......One

-UNDEAD- said:


> But the difference for me is I've been like this BEFORE 2012 when Roman & The Shield appeared.
> 
> So I'm like *"Hey, what is ME doing being employed by the WWE?"* :lol


I guess it must have it's perks looking like reigns haha wish I looked like him or rock :cussin:


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD



Okay, Randy Orton at the end of SD was everything :banderas

God, I love when goes into Viper/Predator mode :mark:



I'm waaaaay more excited for the Roman vs Randy feud than Roman vs Triple H at the moment. Just let Randy and Roman go balls to the walls, WWE. Roman can fight Triple H after having a great feud with Randy :dance


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay, Randy Orton at the end of SD was everything :banderas
> 
> God, I love when goes into Viper/Predator mode :mark:
> 
> I'm waaaaay more excited for the Roman vs Randy feud than Roman vs Triple H at the moment. Just let Randy and Roman go balls to the walls, WWE. Roman can fight Triple H after having a great feud with Randy :dance


Spoiler!!!! :cussin:  broke my heart <\3


----------



## Ccoffey89

So Smackdown's worth watching then?


----------



## Wynter

The.Great......One said:


> Spoiler!!!! :cussin:  broke my heart <\3


But I didn't spoil you  All I said that I enjoyed Randy. I'm sorry 











Ccoffey89 said:


> So Smackdown's worth watching then?


Idk. I skipped to the end :lmao I know I'm watching it later with a couple Shield peeps, so I didn't want to fully watch it. I just wanted to know how it ended


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Idk. I skipped to the end :lmao I know I'm watching it later with a couple Shield peeps, so I didn't want to fully watch it. I just wanted to know how it ended


Cheater!! :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Unquote me, The Great One. I changed my message. I didn't mean to spoil lol



Ccoffey89 said:


> Cheater!! :lmao


I am not!!1 :side:


----------



## Terminator GR

Watch Smackdown if you havent already. The guy is improving and he is improving fast, especially on the mic. Infinitely more interesting and entertaining than the pg goof.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Terminator GR said:


> Watch Smackdown if you havent already. The guy is improving and he is improving fast, especially on the mic. Infinitely more interesting and entertaining than *the pg goof*.










:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Wynter

Terminator GR said:


> Watch Smackdown if you havent already. The guy is improving and he is improving fast, especially on the mic. Infinitely more interesting and entertaining than the pg goof.


:mark: Glad to hear Roman is still improving on the mic.

Did Lana and Roman feed off each other well? (Yes, I'm still pushing for that pairing :side

how was Rusev vs Roman? I won't see it until later, but would like to know was it decent enough 


Hey, any Australian fans here in here? Was this really advertised for next month on the Australia tour??



Spoiler



Roman Reigns v Kane in a Streetfight, Special Guest Ref Ric Flair


----------



## Terminator GR

WynterWarm12 said:


> Did Lana and Roman feed off each other well? (Yes, I'm still pushing for that pairing :side


Actually I got the impression that they are doing something with Reigns and Lana story-wise. I dont know maybe it's just me though. Watch the segment and then the match and tell me what you think.


----------



## Wynter

Terminator GR said:


> For some reason I got the impression that they are doing something with Reigns and Lana story-wise. I dont know maybe it's just me though. Watch the segment and then the match and tell me what you think.


:durant3 oh really now...



Spoiler: SD talk



You think that plays into why Lana didn't want Rusev to crush Roman? Ive seen Lana tell Rusev to stop if she felt he was in a bad situation, or to make him release his submission. But has she ever stopped Rusev from crushing a vulnerable oppoent?


----------



## Wynter

Some house show results 

* Roman Reigns and John Cena defeated Bray Wyatt and Kane. The end came when Reigns speared Kane and Cena hit the Attitude Adjustment on Wyatt. Cena and Reigns pinned their opponents at the same time. Great main event and farewell from Cena and Reigns to Tokyo.
Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0711/578911/wwe-live-event-results/#pG1mc2RsfjizavM5.99

Kane has to be tired of that freaking spear :lmao


----------



## The Bloodline

Terminator GR said:


> Actually I got the impression that they are doing something with Reigns and Lana story-wise. I dont know maybe it's just me though. Watch the segment and then the match and tell me what you think.


So it wasnt just me, I just got finished watching it and was thinking the same thing. dont know if its just me looking too much in to it cause i want this pairing or not though. Theres definitly some eye flirting which he kind of acknowledges to start the promo. I only watched the Roman parts for now, i'll watch the whole show when it comes on tv. so i cant say whether its worth watching or not yet.



Spoiler: Smackdown



Roman Reigns chants before he officially speaks :. while this is going on Lana and Reigns are pretty much eye f*cking each other lol. "I know you'd love to stare at me all night and listen to them but I'm a business man and i dont have a lot of time, so imma get straight to the point":cool2. 
His trash talking to Rusev was pretty good. Short segment, I liked it. 

The match later on was decent for their time and smackdown. I would love to see a real buildup and pay off match with these 2 someday. Rusev did dominate for a bulk of the match. Loved the ending with Lana deciding not to order Rusev to crush Reigns. Randy finally got to come out on top, i love when he gets into viper mode as well. RKO is still one of my favorite finishers. 6 man tag on Raw was advertised, Roman/Dean/Cena vs Kane/Randy/Seth. So more Ambreigns coming:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Wynter

So the Tumblr girls weren't exaggerating? Roman and Lana had sexual tension/eye fucked??? :lmao

And Roman acknowledged it?? looooool

I swear to god, if Roman and Lana end up in a storyline together, WWE is lurking in the Roman thread 




Ravensflock88 said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns chants before he officially speaks :. while this is going on Lana and Reigns are pretty much eye f*cking each other lol. "I know you'd love to stare at me all night and listen to them but I'm a business man and i dont have a lot of time, so imma get straight to the point":cool2.
> His trash talking to Rusev was pretty good. Short segment, I liked it.
> 
> The match later on was decent for their time and smackdown. I would love to see a real buildup and pay off match with these 2 someday. Rusev did dominate for a bulk of the match. Loved the ending with Lana deciding not to order Rusev to crush Reigns. Randy finally got to come out on top, i love when he gets into viper mode as well. RKO is still one of my favorite finishers. 6 man tag on Raw was advertised, Roman/Dean/Cena vs Kane/Randy/Seth. So more Ambreigns coming:cheer:cheer:cheer





Spoiler: SD Talk



Nice to see Roman getting more mic time and handling himself well :dance Nine months from now, he should be really solid on the mic  

They only had like an 8 minute match, yeah? Didn't expect much, but they could have definitely brawled in that time. But I guess they wanted to show some vulnerable Roman and not in a dominating role. It was something different. 

God, wasnt' Randy excellent :banderas I love when he's in character. When he did the spin move to the mat and stares Roman down. This feud can be so good if WWE treats it like it's important :lenny


----------



## Empress

Terminator GR said:


> Actually I got the impression that they are doing something with Reigns and Lana story-wise. I dont know maybe it's just me though. Watch the segment and then the match and tell me what you think.


You and Ravensflock are tempting me to watch the show before it airs. 

A heel Roman and Lana would be unstoppable. I can see her ditching Mother Russia because the Isle of Samoa has better things to offer.

I'm more interested in Randy and Roman's Summerslam match than I am about the Fatal Four Way. It's finally starting to get personal between the two and when Randy is in Viper mode, he usually brings his best. I want Randy to be the ultimate gauntlet before he moves on to HHH.


----------



## Wynter

I just need all the gifs of Randy from SD. He gave me all the lives :mark:

Man, if Orton brings his A game with this feud, Triple H can fuck off for a few months for all I care :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lol, Orton's A game is good and all but he's a player in the game. Not The Game :HHH2

No use stretching it out. Reigns vs Hunter at SS or NOC. Have a feeling Batista comes back then and goes against Roman.


----------



## CM Chump

They are just trying way too hard with this guy. I don't think he's talented enough to pull it off without getting booed out of the building ala JC.


----------



## Empress

RAVEN said:


> Lol, Orton's A game is good and all but he's a player in the game. Not The Game :HHH2
> 
> No use stretching it out. Reigns vs Hunter at SS or NOC. Have a feeling Batista comes back then and goes against Roman.


You don't think it's worth stretching out if Randy and Roman bring it? I get your point about Batista, but what is Randy going to do in the meantime? Unless Seth and Dean are done with their feud by Summerslam and Seth turns his attention to Randy, Randy just goes back to being in the background. At least with Roman, he can have someone to challenge. If done right, Roman and Randy could have a great feud that lasted months. I just don't want Roman moving from one guy to the next. 

If Reigns isn't fighting for the title at WM 31, he and HHH could fight there and put it on the biggest stage of the year. Although, I'm not sure that HHH would want to continue his losing streak at Mania.


----------



## Wynter

RAVEN said:


> Lol, Orton's A game is good and all but he's a player in the game. Not The Game :HHH2
> 
> No use stretching it out. Reigns vs Hunter at SS or NOC. Have a feeling Batista comes back then and goes against Roman.


How far away is NoC?? Isn't that a couple months away? Roman and Randy can get a solid feud out of that time. No need to have Roman trample all over Randy if these two can put on a great feud. They're said to have great chemistry, WWE should utilize that.

I just feel Randy vs Roman could end up being more fun than Roman vs Triple H if given the chance/time. I'm glad to hear rumors of Roman vs Triple H being pushed back to NoC. It gives time for Roman to have a proper feud with Randy and properly built up to Triple H.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Roman/Randy feud is already kinda on since MITB or even before that. BG is next and then Summerslam. More than enough time and most lengthy Orton feuds usually get boring, especially coz Reigns will be protected as fuck.

NOC is on September 21st, my birthday actually :hb :mark:

They say it's when the network subscription renewals take place so they are going with a stacked card, or atleast they'll try. HHH sacrificing a SS appearance coz it's best for business :HHH2 And think Brock makes a title defense at NOC as well.

SvS can have Team Authority vs Team Reigns of course.


@Empress

Not involving Trips that long will kill the feud. The crowd wants that match, strike while the iron is hot. Orton can only feud so long, remember how stale the Orton/Bryan feud got last fall?

Orton can move on to Ambrose, or a face Cesaro, or take a break and come back as a face to feud against Seth. Lots of options.


----------



## The Bloodline

if theyre not doing hhh vs roman at summerslam i have no problem with them holding that match off longer and building a stronger feud between them. The stare down sold me a couple of weeks back but im hoping reigns can get at least 2 singles ppv matches under his belt first. It just seems so soon for him going head to head with HHH when his single career just started.

I'm happy he's carried all his momentum over from the shield and has gained new fans along the way. He's starting to gain respect from his doubters, even a little from this board. Think this feud with Orton can really make or break him. im hoping for the best.


----------



## Empress

NOC will be stacked due to the WWE Network under performing. So, HHH will probably wrestle Reigns there to get some subscriptions. I predict Reigns will lose to Hunter (A birthday present for ya :hunter ) but win a rematch in October. After that, it would be on to Survivor Series.


----------



## Joshi Judas

As long as it's not THEDEMONKANE amirite? :lol


Haha HHH winning on my birthday would be great but Reigns should go over of course. Seth should win at NOC against whoever he faces, that would make up for it :lol


----------



## Wynter

Should Roman be going over Trips in their first match? I saw that being brought up in the General section.

Has Triple H lost too many times in a row and needs a win back??


----------



## Joshi Judas

He does need a win but at the same time can Roman afford a loss now when he's starting his ascension? A HHH win works only if there's a rematch so if they plan on that then by all means Hunter should win. But I think Reigns wins and HHH tries to make his life hell in other ways after that.

Or if HHH wins, then Reigns and team beats Team Authority at SvS, and then Reigns goes on to win the Rumble. Too much uncertainty, but with Bryan likely not returning soon that's the route they'll likely take.


----------



## Empress

RAVEN said:


> *He does need a win but at the same time can Roman afford a loss now when he's starting his ascension?* A HHH win works only if there's a rematch so if they plan on that then by all means Hunter should win. But I think Reigns wins and HHH tries to make his life hell in other ways after that.
> 
> Or if HHH wins, then Reigns and team beats Team Authority at SvS, and then Reigns goes on to win the Rumble. Too much uncertainty, but with Bryan likely not returning soon that's the route they'll likely take.


That's exactly the reason why Roman has to lose. I can't take Cena because he seemingly wins every match. I'd like for Roman to overcome the odds, so to speak. I know he's going to win the race but it shouldn't be an issue if he stumbles along the way. Unlike Cena, HHH protects the talent in a loss. Well, if he likes you.


----------



## BORT

I get a feeling Triple H will put Reigns over in the same way he did Batista; 3 wins by Reigns, NOT one loss.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Reigns/Triple H should be saved until Wrestlemania if they can. Survivor Series the earliest.


----------



## The Bloodline

House show pic(its large so i put it in spoiler) I saw and was wondering is he coming off the turnbuckle here or is he just getting some big on on this 


Spoiler: pic















If he is doing one of his old springboard moves its nice to know he's still willing to bust them out.


----------



## BarneyArmy

They need to be careful with Roman Reigns, its starting to have the Cena feel. He just comes out for the save, hits a few moves, and thats it. If the authority is trying to hold him down, shouldnt he be booked into difficult matches every week?


----------



## The Bloodline

BarneyArmy said:


> They need to be careful with Roman Reigns, its starting to have the Cena feel. He just comes out for the save, hits a few moves, and thats it. If the authority is trying to hold him down, shouldnt he be booked into difficult matches every week?


hoping thats where its headed after this ppv. Once cena/brock starts up im assuming no more random title matches for him to focus on. & they'll fully concentrate on a real storyline for him.


----------



## Wynter

Putting Roman up with Rusev was a good start. SD showed a Roman that didn't always come out on top or dominate his opponents. I don't know what other opponents he can face, though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ravensflock88 said:


> House show pic(its large so i put it in spoiler) I saw and was wondering is he coming off the turnbuckle here or is he just getting some big on on this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he is doing one of his old springboard moves its nice to know he's still willing to bust them out.


This actually looks pretty nice from what you can gather from the shot. I don't know if he's gonna venture to the turnbuckles/ropes, honestly. Didn't he mention that that really wasn't his thing. He's either changing it up or he just got some nice hang time off running the ropes?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Japan Promo


----------



## A-C-P

tylermoxreigns said:


> Japan Promo


Well he better put Kane down with the Superman Punch and Spear, if that didn't work what other options would he have? :jericho2

I actually do like Reigns, but it does kind of annoy me a little that he got to keep EVERYTHING from The Shield (the attire, the music, and the catchphrase) All 3 should've gotten to keep something from the group.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

A-C-P said:


> Well he better put Kane down with the Superman Punch and Spear, if that didn't work what other options would he have? :jericho2



Uh oh, shots fired.


----------



## Devitt

177 said:


> I get a feeling Triple H will put Reigns over in the same way he did Batista; 3 wins by Reigns, NOT one loss.


Not looking forward to it if this is true. Trips needs a win or risk making this feud looking like a complete snoozefest.


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm excited...in two more days I will be able to see Roman live in person at Monday night raw


----------



## Empress

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm excited...in two more days I will be able to see Roman live in person at Monday night raw


Have fun. I hope you're close enough for a fist bump or a touch.


----------



## Romangirl252

Empress said:


> Have fun. I hope you're close enough for a fist bump or a touch.


I'm in section 27 and that's on the floor...I don't know if I'll be close enough to touch him but I hope I am


----------



## JohnCooley

I wonder how is Romans personality outside of wrestling? I haven't heard any stories of him..


----------



## The Bloodline

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm in section 27 and that's on the floor...I don't know if I'll be close enough to touch him but I hope I am


you get to see Dean and Roman in the main event during the 6 man tag . Hope the rest of the show is a good one for you :cheer



A-C-P said:


> Well he better put Kane down with the Superman Punch and Spear, if that didn't work what other options would he have? :jericho2










i see what ya did there


----------



## Romangirl252

Ravensflock88 said:


> you get to see Dean and Roman in the main event during the 6 man tag . Hope the rest of the show is a good one for you :cheer
> 
> 
> Cool I can't wait...now I'm really excited to go


----------



## Empress

I liked his promo with Rusev and Lana, moreso with Lana since Rusev doesn't speak but just grunts. The crowd was pumped for him, chanting his name. Roman seems to be favoring the word "boy" in his promos. I like that thing he does where he throws the mic away.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD gifs





































Sassy Roman :banderas And the trash talking he did was good too :dance


----------



## tbp82

Great opening segment from Roman. He looks more bigtime everytime out.


----------



## Wynter

Roman no sold the fuck out of Rusev when he first walked in the ring. He stared Lana down the whole time :lmao

Rusev gets no respect :no:


----------



## The Bloodline

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy Roman :banderas And the trash talking he did was good too :dance


:clap:clap these two are so obvious arent they : haha. But Yeah I enjoyed the opening, it was quick and to the point. Roman should stay away from long talking segments still I believe. But im glad they have faith in him to go out there and talk. they never gave him the opportunity before so its like hes just starting now, i expect him to find his most comfortable voice over time and experience.


----------



## Wynter

This fully feels like a test run, something to get Roman's feet wet and give him experience while also letting WWE see if he can handle the spotlight solo. His push will go full steam once WWE thinks he's improved enough.

All these singles matches in house shows and given promo time? Great stuff for him (Y)











Road Dogg loves Roman so much :lmao


----------



## The.Great......One

Just watched Smackdown and damn that chemistry between Reigns and Lana is :mark: I could see them turning Lana face and making her Roman's mouth piece or eventually, down the line, turning him heel and making her his mouth piece in that regard. Overall, she looked :ass and dat ass :done
Roman better be hitting that all night long, for my sake :lmao:lmao


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> This fully feels like a test run, something to get Roman's feet wet and give him experience while also letting WWE see if he can handle the spotlight solo. His push will go full steam once WWE thinks he's improved enough.
> 
> All these singles matches in house shows and given promo time? Great stuff for him (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Dogg loves Roman so much :lmao


Road dogg would divorce his wife to be with Reigns  :lmao


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> This fully feels like a test run, something to get Roman's feet wet and give him experience while also letting WWE see if he can handle the spotlight solo. His push will go full steam once WWE thinks he's improved enough.
> 
> All these singles matches in house shows and given promo time? Great stuff for him (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Dogg loves Roman so much :lmao


The training wheels have been taken off.

I ship Road Dogg and Roman.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao the bromance is all kinds of adorbs. The selfie war is amazing :lol


----------



## CookiePuss

I gotta say, I loved that little segment between Lana, Rusev, and Reigns in the start. Reigns came off pretty natural, comftable, and once again, he sounded like a complete bad-ass in the process.

I really dug Rusev/Reigns in the main event, although I wished they'd have saved that for a later date (stupid WWE). That Samoan drop Reigns hit on Rusev was just :banderas

Didn't have a problem with Orton laying out Reigns at the end of the show; can't win 'em every week.

:reigns

Side note: could someone make a gif of Reigns shooing away Rusev during their first segment. I thought it was pretty funny :lol


----------



## Devitt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy Roman :banderas And the trash talking he did was good too :dance



Cocky SOB isn't he?! :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Roman is getting cocky as ever and his trash talking is flowing out :lol If he adds just a _little_ life and personality to his voice, he'd be set to go. His presence and cool factor will help carry the rest 

Dat superkick to Roman though.










:side:


----------



## Romangirl252

Roman was great the mic tonight at the start of smackdown...wish he won the match...can't wait to see him live on Monday night raw


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## southrnbygrace

I enjoyed his program with Rusev. I thought the ending did no major damage to either of them and in fact it heightened the thrill of the coming Fatal Fourway match. Roman looked agressive and even though he was down at the end of the show, Raw is another show!! )

(Pssst....if this post makes no sense, I've already taken my Ambien and it's possible I'm half asleep. LOL


----------



## Wynter

:lol nah, you made perfect sense 

I was surprised how good Rusev vs Roman was without having them going into an all out brawl. I didn't have high expectations, but they were pretty solid for the time they had to work with.

Love Rusev's :shocked: when Roman said he was to lay his Putin kissing ass out :lol Roman is great when he trash talks and gets a bit sassy. 

Roman's "Girl bye." face towards Lana, though lol :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

TheDeathGodShiki said:


>












That was a good try. Just keep digging for something. :lmao


----------



## Wynter

a little Cena and Roman goofiness from Tokyo house house show. More "I get cheered and you don't." type stuff 

http://ridinginthecarwithroman.tumb...oman-showing-up-cena-again-in-tokyo-this-time

Tumblr is slacking with these SD gifs :no: No gifs from the match or when Randy attacked Roman.


Everything Roman from SD :

http://vimeo.com/100547044

and from WWE's youtube channel 


I just noticed the crowd started chanting for his spear and was getting hyped up. That's pretty awesome


----------



## Joshi Judas

TheDeathGodShiki said:


>



He should really stop doing the Machoman voice.


----------



## Monterossa

TheDeathGodShiki said:


>


TRUTH HURTS!!


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is getting cocky as ever and his trash talking is flowing out :lol If he adds just a _little_ life and personality to his voice, he'd be set to go. His presence and cool factor will help carry the rest
> 
> Dat superkick to Roman though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Out of curiosity who won the poll vote ? Can't find it on their site. Better not have been nikki bella. fpalm


----------



## Empress

LigerJ81 said:


> That was a good try. Just keep digging for something. :lmao


+1

Who are these people and why is their opinion more important than the fans who are cheering for him? I can find a YouTube video of anyone getting slandered. I'll worry for Roman when the fans paying money to see him revolt. If Roman were so bad, I don't get why people keep grasping at straws to prove it.

I liked his match with Rusev and the part with Randy. The Legend Killer is back. It's about time they made Randy credible again.

And of course Lana should be his advocate when he turns heel.


----------



## Loudness

*WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

I know all Reigns threads get merged into that one big thread of his anyways but I thought this was a big enough topic to talk about on its own.

During Smackdown when he was talking he sounded just waaaay off. Yes he was intense, yes he was badass but damn was he boring and monotone. Who the fuck scripted this shit? Roman Reigns has a demeanor of beeing a cool, chill guy that can get intense as anybody when things go down but instead he was just saying some "badass" things with a boring voice without saying anything special. Here's an example from last Smackdown:

Roman Reigns to Rusev: "You think the ring belongs to you?" "The rings belongs to me"

or something similar, cringeworthy as fuck

I mean who the fuck writes this crap, some 14 year old? How about just letting Roman do what he does best and be a badass? The more promos I hear of him the more disappointed I get with the Direction WWE wanna take with him. It is obvious that Roman Reigns is beeing heavily restricted and beeing molded as a cookie-cutter guy when he clearly is no cookie-cutter talent. Why the fuck do they want to make him another Goldberg instead of a Rock/Austin/Punk Hybrid like he was initially supposed to be? What sense does it make?

I've watched some non Televised (guess WWE APP) promos of him and he sounds so much better in them because he actually tries to show off his alpha badass personality in a more funny way. Why do I have to sit through a poverty version of his on the main shows? It makes no sense. Roman Reigns has no reason whatsoever to be limited in that way. I can understand it with some average generic guys that nobody would give a fuck anyway but how does it make sense to make a naturally cool, intersting, charismatic guy like him do just some average boring intense tough guy wrestler routine? It's just boring and adds nothing to his character.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Reigns is the next you know who..


----------



## Loudness

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Reigns is the next you know who..


Reigns is going to end up so much worse than he should if people see him as "The next *insert wrestler name*", I think he has huge potential to stand out on his own due to his personality and Potential but WWE is trying the hardest to fuck him up.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

reigns isn't changing anything. all he's doing now is getting seasoning, mic work on raw/smackdown, singles work on house shows. he's getting chants from the fans so for the moment everything is on schedule.


----------



## BORT

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Reigns is the next you know who..


*DWAYNE "THE ROCK" MOTHERFUCKING JOHNSON!!!*


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

he just has to find his voice, but it definitely isn't what he is doing now. I just can't believe they heard him on Monday's opening segment and thought it was good enough to change nothing and throw him out there for Tuesday's Smackdown tapings.


----------



## Cell Waters

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



177 said:


> *DWAYNE "THE ROCK" MOTHERFUCKING JOHNSON!!!*


He doesn't have the charisma or mic skills


----------



## Loudness

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Natecore said:


> he just has to find his voice, but it definitely isn't what he is doing now. I just can't believe they heard him on Monday's opening segment and thought it was good enough to change nothing and throw him out there for Tuesday's Smackdown tapings.


The reason why The Rock worked is because he spoke his mind and directed his own character, I hope Reigns does the same.



Cell Waters said:


> He doesn't have the charisma or mic skills


Yeah, 4 weeks into a singles career getting bigger chants than any face not named D Bryan = uncharismatic, lol. Let's be real, Talent is not his Limitation. The only guy in the last 5 years that rose as as quicky as him was Bray Wyatt, and Bray Wyatt is a genetic freak of charisma himself.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Why don't you just have some patience and wait? It hasn't been long since SHIELD broke up, he's getting more mic time/promos/singles matches - Most people understand he isn't great on the mic, he still needs more experience in singles matches, how does someone making a thread every day on this forum complaining about Reigns help in any way?

At least there are some people that can think:



amhlilhaus said:


> reigns isn't changing anything. all he's doing now is getting seasoning, mic work on raw/smackdown, singles work on house shows. he's getting chants from the fans so for the moment everything is on schedule.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

What bothers me more than the current state of Reigns' character is how many shows have ended with him standing tall above everyone else. I think the current number is around six, but I could be wrong; regardless, I don't think this has even happened to _Cena_ of all people, and you know something's seriously wrong if that's the case.


----------



## BORT

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Loudness said:


> Yeah, 4 weeks into a singles career getting bigger chants than any face not named D Bryan = uncharismatic, lol. Let's be real, Talent is not his Limitation. The only guy in the last 5 years that rose as as quicky as him was Bray Wyatt, and Bray Wyatt is a genetic freak of charisma himself.


To be fair though, Roman's "singles push" actually started way before his current one. Him being the "hot tag" guy for so long, him dominating the Rumble, the WWE slowly and subtlely trying to make him come off as the "leader" of the Sheild during their feud with the Wyatts, etc. I mean it actually took some time and HEAVY protection to get to where he's at ATM.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



The.Great.One said:


> Why don't you just have some patience and wait? It hasn't been long since SHIELD broke up, he's getting more mic time/promos/singles matches - Most people understand he isn't great on the mic, he still needs more experience in singles matches, how does someone making a thread every day on this forum complaining about Reigns help in any way?
> 
> At least there are some people that can think:




I'm actually patient myself and said before that he will have 24 months of complains until he is good enough to bring it. It's not the problem of skills I have with him, but rather with his character. Why do they have to give him such a shitty, generic Batista/Goldberg character when the guy himself is much better? I don't expect a GOAT promo from Roman Reigns in 2014 (maybe in 2016 and later), but his current booking does nothing to accentuate his strenghts. Why did the WWE even hire a guy with a Talent such as his if they were just gonna make him a generic badass dude anyway? The only reason he didn't end up in Rusev/Big E/Ryback Category is because he's cool and charismatic as fuck and has talent pooring out of all his pores, but in reality, he's still doing the same shitty routine as all of them.

I'd think for a wrestler this talented WWE would have thought of a more original way to push him.



177 said:


> To be fair though, Roman's "singles push" actually started way before his current one. Him being the "hot tag" guy for so long, him dominating the Rumble, the WWE slowly and subtlely trying to make him come off as the "leader" of the Sheild during their feud with the Wyatts, etc. I mean it actually took some time and HEAVY protection to get to where he's at ATM.


This is true but same goes for guys like Big Zeke...who AFAIK isn't even on TV anymore. This kind of push only works with people that actually manage to get over, otherwise it's a huge backfire and surefire way to get released.

I just think Roman Reigns has far more to offer promo-wise than WWE lets him show. How come his WWE APP promos are sometimes ridiculous and funny yet on RAW and SD you see some random monotome boring guy playing the intense role? It just makes no sense. Let a Wrestler be themselves and bring the lulz, this will work far better than any of those pretentious wannabe alpha routines WWE tries to do with Roman.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Angel of Death said:


> What bothers me more than the current state of Reigns' character is how many shows have ended with him standing tall above everyone else. I think the current number is around six, but I could be wrong; regardless, I don't think this has even happened to _Cena_ of all people, and you know something's seriously wrong if that's the case.


I'm pretty sure DX 2.0 did that for like an entire year consecutively. It was painful watching them bury everybody on roster, Reigns is at least 28 years old & has a future, DX were a bunch of 40 year olds burying every 20 year old on the roster.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

He doesn't need to change anything. WWE simply needs to stop pushing him right now and let him improve first so he's not an utter failure when the time comes for him to shine. 

...oh who am I kidding the casuals are going to love the shit out of him.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Its a total different reality now in Wrestling, no one wants a superhero (aka Hogan), no one wants a bad ass who can take out an entire roster and still look like a boss (Steve Austin).

This is the Era of the Underdog, people like Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Antonio Cesaro, Wade Barrett. These guys are underdogs, people want to see them rise above the really tough guys that people used to love. Your John Cena's, Hulk Hogans and Steve Austins isn't what people want to see anymore. I am sure some people do but the most over people right now are those of the underdogs.

The thing about Romans reigns is its a gimmick more people would love in the Attitude Era or The Golden Era, but unless you are a heel it isnt as effective!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

To be honest, I don't really get what his character is supposed to be at the moment. Seems like a generic tough guy.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



ellthom said:


> Its a total different reality now in Wrestling, no one wants a superhero (aka Hogan), no one wants a bad ass who can take out an entire roster and still look like a boss (Steve Austin).
> 
> This is the Era of the Underdog, people like Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Antonio Cesaro, Wade Barrett. These guys are underdogs, people want to see them rise above the really tough guys that people used to love. Your John Cena's, Hulk Hogans and Steve Austins isn't what people want to see anymore. I am sure some people do but the most over people right now are those of the underdogs.
> 
> The thing about Romans reigns is its a gimmick more people would love in the Attitude Era or The Golden Era, but unless you are a heel it isnt as effective!




Underdogs are only good until they reach the top, and once they reach it, they are no longer the underdog. I prefer dominance over underdogs any day of the week.


----------



## Blade Runner

one glaring thing about watching smackdown is how much they need to go back to the drawing board with reigns's ring gear. it looks like he stole matt hardy's pants and d-lo brown's chest protector. :lol


----------



## Odo

SVETV988_fan said:


> one glaring thing about watching smackdown is how much they need to go back to the drawing board with reigns's ring gear. it looks like he stole matt hardy V1''s pants and d-lo brown's chest protector. :lol


Yep, he looks awful.


----------



## PUNKY

SVETV988_fan said:


> one glaring thing about watching smackdown is how much they need to go back to the drawing board with reigns's ring gear. it looks like he stole matt hardy's pants and d-lo brown's chest protector. :lol


Yeah i really hate his gear now, Why couldn't they just keep it as the old shield attire ? I get they wanted to modify it but it just looks so cheap now. What's with the white lining around it, Also the weird padding in it. Eurgh just really hate the look of it.


----------



## djo0808

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Sometimes I swear this board likes to bitch about everything.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Really looks like Matt Hardy pants holy shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



TheGMofGods said:


> He doesn't need to change anything. WWE simply needs to stop pushing him right now and let him improve first so he's not an utter failure when the time comes for him to shine.
> 
> ...oh who am I kidding the casuals are going to love the shit out of him.


yeah i would agree with this somewhat. while the jury is still out when it comes to my full opinion on reigns, there's a part of me that is bothered by the idea that he would be pushed hard to be the top guy when wrestlers like daniel bryan have earned it and already possess the necessary tools. if roman reigns can do the same and improve on all facets enough to deserve that spot then i'll be completely fine with it, but i don't understand why they would think so highly of him RIGHT NOW even if he does show hints of potential and is over with the crowd. he's not the only one with potential, guys like bray wyatt and ambrose have it in spades and are already leaps and bounds ahead of everyone else when it comes to character and the gift of gab.


there are things about reigns that i do enjoy. he has really shown signs of having very good crowd psychology in timing his moves and mannerisms just right to get a reaction, and his look & hyperintense aura makes him very marketable. everything else is subject to improvement in my opinion. for now the only thing that really annoys me about reigns is his goddamn ring gear,


----------



## LigerJ81

The sooner he gets out of the "Matt Hardy Pants" phase, the better :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

I agree. He should wrestle with a leopard skin and wielding a club.


----------



## cynical_ad

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



The.Great.One said:


> Why don't you just have some patience and wait? It hasn't been long since SHIELD broke up, he's getting more mic time/promos/singles matches - Most people understand he isn't great on the mic, he still needs more experience in singles matches, how does someone making a thread every day on this forum complaining about Reigns help in any way?
> 
> At least there are some people that can think:


Ambrose and Rollins arn't experiencing the same push as Reigns yet they have clearly defined characters since the shield has broken up.

The point is Reigns doesn't need a change. He needs an actual character.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well would you look at who's on the cover of the August magazine










Awaiting dem tears of anguish :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well would you look at who's on the cover of the August magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting dem tears of anguish :lol


daniel bryan! :mark:


:troll


----------



## SubZero3:16

SVETV988_fan said:


> daniel bryan! :mark:
> 
> 
> :troll


:lol Hey i like Daniel but more importantly The Wyatt Family :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Empress

SVETV988_fan said:


> one glaring thing about watching smackdown is how much they need to go back to the drawing board with reigns's ring gear. it looks like he stole matt hardy's pants and d-lo brown's chest protector. :lol


His gear really is hard to take seriously. He just needs to switch it up now and not transition into something else over time.

Look at Roman on the cover. I'll spend my coins when it's just him alone on the cover but this is nice.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Paige :mark: :mark: :lol


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> Paige :mark: :mark: :lol


Ha you noticed too. :mark: Right at the bottom though, What's up with that ? Bellas getting a better spot at the top. :cussin:


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> His gear really is hard to take seriously. He just needs to switch it up now and not transition into something else over time.
> 
> Look at Roman on the cover. I'll spend my coins when it's just him alone on the cover but this is nice.


i know that the simple trunks thing is overplayed, but i picture reigns with cutoff shorts similar to what aj.styles had in 2005, and give him thick kickpads with a badass design. as long as he's sporting something distinctive to him not to make it look generic. it's like with chris jericho, it was extremely weird to see him start wearing trunks instead of tights, but now i can't even imagine him without the trunks :lol it's funny how that works.


----------



## Empress

SVETV988_fan said:


> i know that the simple trunks thing is overplayed, but i picture reigns with cutoff shorts similar to what aj.styles had in 2005, and give him thick kickpads with a badass design. as long as he's sporting something distinctive to him not to make it look generic. it's like with chris jericho, it was extremely weird to see him start wearing trunks instead of tights, but now i can't even imagine him without the trunks :lol it's funny how that works.


Definitely true about Jericho. I like how versatile he is with his looks, very fearless. 

HHH had cut off trunks for a bit too.


----------



## Monterossa

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well would you look at who's on the cover of the August magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting dem tears of anguish :lol


It looks like a naked Bryan. :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> Definitely true about Jericho. I like how versatile he is with his looks, very fearless.
> 
> HHH had cut off trunks for a bit too.


you mean the ones he wore when he feuded with goldberg? those were too long in my opinion and looked out of place on him. maybe it's just because HHH looked unusually overweight during that time, lol.


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



The.Great.One said:


> Why don't you just have some patience and wait? It hasn't been long since SHIELD broke up, he's getting more mic time/promos/singles matches - Most people understand he isn't great on the mic, he still needs more experience in singles matches, how does someone making a thread every day on this forum complaining about Reigns help in any way?
> 
> At least there are some people that can think:



Exactly,he needs more experience in singles matches and more experience on the mic before being pushed.I don't know about the other people,but that's why I don't like him . He's pushed soo much since his debut when he's nothing special yet while other guys who are more experienced and talented are not pushed.I do have patience,but WWE doesn't seem to want him to improve.When they were The Shield he didn't wrestle or talked much either,Ambrose and Rollins carried him and now when they don't anymore it's even more obvious that he's not ready.I know this is not his fault,it's Vince McMahon's fault "The big guy is always a championship material,it doesn't matter if he's talented and experienced" That's what Vince thinks probably,but I do agree with you on one thing,making threads about it it's not gonna change anything.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I've been on a bit of a watercolor kick as of late and Roman is my next test subject. 
Managed to get the draw phase down before heading off to bed.


----------



## CornNthemorN

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

his character is fine. they just need to stop giving him the mic so much


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calamity Glitch said:


> I've been on a bit of a watercolor kick as of late and Roman is my next test subject.
> Managed to get the draw phase down before heading off to bed.


Nice Cali :clap

Btw, I hope none of you hoes betted on Brazil :lmao:lmao


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well would you look at who's on the cover of the August magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting dem tears of anguish :lol


Paige: *Hi there.*
Bellas: *How y'all doin' and shit?*
Bryan: *Nice*
Wyatts: *Cool*
Usos: *Sup bros?*
Lesnar: *Hellz yeah!*
Reigns: *FUCK YEAH, TWIN!* (lol)
Cena: *GTFO!*


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Ha you noticed too. :mark: Right at the bottom though, What's up with that ? Bellas getting a better spot at the top. :cussin:


Paige will be on top again, all about the climb :cool2 Of course I noticed :lol



SVETV988_fan said:


> you mean the ones he wore when he feuded with goldberg? those were too long in my opinion and looked out of place on him. maybe it's just because HHH looked unusually overweight during that time, lol.


Yeah those looked terrible lol. He's always looked best with just the black trunks and the HHH logo inscribed on them.


----------



## LigerJ81

I think Brie would be mad at Paige's spot atm (positioned on Bryan's Leg :lol) 

Erick Rowan's Beard steals the Show on this cover


----------



## Empress

Calamity Glitch said:


> I've been on a bit of a watercolor kick as of late and Roman is my next test subject.
> Managed to get the draw phase down before heading off to bed.


You're very talented.


----------



## Devitt

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well would you look at who's on the cover of the August magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting dem tears of anguish :lol


He looks perfect!!  And those Wyatts look so badass but isnt Daniel Bryan the GOAT beard of the WWE?


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

they don't need to change it, they just need to give it some depth in the medium-term future

reigns has dominated dominated dominated he needs some adversity before too long. but he can still milk being on top at the end of raw time after time for a while before it gets stale to the 'casuals.'


----------



## BadNewsBrit

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

I find Reigns so boring... Ambrose is the most interesting to watch...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

SVETV988_fan said:


> i know that the simple trunks thing is overplayed, but i picture reigns with cutoff shorts similar to what aj.styles had in 2005, and give him thick kickpads with a badass design. as long as he's sporting something distinctive to him not to make it look generic. it's like with chris jericho, it was extremely weird to see him start wearing trunks instead of tights, but now i can't even imagine him without the trunks :lol it's funny how that works.


Lol please God no kickpads... Batista looked like a complete knob wearing kickpads and not kicking


----------



## truk83

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

I get what you mean about Reigns on the mic, but I like the "Believe in that" line of his. If he works on his timing, he'll be legit enough. He needs short and sweet promos that puts everything on the table. If he is going to cut a promo on his own he shouldn't go the direction of making sill jokes, or rips. He should just stick to keeping his talk about kicking the asses of anyone who steps in the ring with him, plain and simple. Get him out of Shield attire, and develop his own look.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Loudness said:


> I know all Reigns threads get merged into that one big thread of his anyways but I thought this was a big enough topic to talk about on its own.
> 
> During Smackdown when he was talking he sounded just waaaay off. Yes he was intense, yes he was badass but damn was he boring and monotone. Who the fuck scripted this shit? Roman Reigns has a demeanor of beeing a cool, chill guy that can get intense as anybody when things go down but instead he was just saying some "badass" things with a boring voice without saying anything special. Here's an example from last Smackdown:
> 
> Roman Reigns to Rusev: "You think the ring belongs to you?" "The rings belongs to me"
> 
> or something similar, cringeworthy as fuck
> 
> I mean who the fuck writes this crap, some 14 year old? How about just letting Roman do what he does best and be a badass? The more promos I hear of him the more disappointed I get with the Direction WWE wanna take with him. It is obvious that Roman Reigns is beeing heavily restricted and beeing molded as a cookie-cutter guy when he clearly is no cookie-cutter talent. Why the fuck do they want to make him another Goldberg instead of a Rock/Austin/Punk Hybrid like he was initially supposed to be? What sense does it make?
> 
> I've watched some non Televised (guess WWE APP) promos of him and he sounds so much better in them because he actually tries to show off his alpha badass personality in a more funny way. Why do I have to sit through a poverty version of his on the main shows? It makes no sense. Roman Reigns has no reason whatsoever to be limited in that way. I can understand it with some average generic guys that nobody would give a fuck anyway but how does it make sense to make a naturally cool, intersting, charismatic guy like him do just some average boring intense tough guy wrestler routine? It's just boring and adds nothing to his character.


WWE know he's nothing more than a look so they're getting him practice. They're really stuck on him being the future despite his lack of talent, so they're giving him more and more promo's in the hope he understands how to be interesting.


----------



## A-C-P

I know it's early but every week my fear for him seems to get closer :cens3 2.0


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 777

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Read the Eddie quote in the sig.

Your personal preferences don't matter in the big picture. He's getting over and if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Ygor

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Reigns needs a faux hawk, a Hogan Mustache, Koko B Ware's High Energy outfit, and a skateboard. The next Thunderbolt Patterson.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

People bringing up Dean and Rollin's characters as if it was something WWE had to think long and hard about :lol

Ambrose is being fucking Ambrose/Moxley lite; dude was already set with a character. They just had to unleash him. And Seth is being a cocky heel, which was an easy persona to pick for his heel turn and alignment with Authority.

Roman is very much a project in progress. They have little past work before WWE to pull from and figure out what his persona will ultimately be. Back in FCW, Roman was a douchebag, asshole heel, which he can't do because 1. He's a babyface and 2. That's not what they want to market him with. They want him to have a bad ass character.

I won't dispute Roman's character needs some tweaking, but it's very much a trial and error stage with him. He's in front of a large audience trying to figure out his character and shit; find his footing. He doesn't have the luxury of being a Dean Ambrose who walked in with an already perfected character or a Seth Rollins who's role after a heel turn is pretty easy to choose. He was either gong to be cocky heel or cowardly heel. WWE chose cocky.

Like I said, it will take a little time for WWE to find the perfect combination for Roman, even more time if they don't allow him to fall into a more natural character instead of trying to force a vision on him.

He's over as fuck right now, you Roman detractors should hope to god he doesn't gain a great character or what will stop WWE from really shoving that rocket further up his ass :lol


----------



## Londrick

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Who cares about his character? Guy has muscles, he'll be fine.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> WWE know he's nothing more than a look so they're getting him practice. They're really stuck on him being the future despite his lack of talent, so they're giving him more and more promo's in the hope he understands how to be interesting.


Talks about lack of talent and not being interesting while un-ironically rooting for guys like Tyson Kidd to win titles in his sig :lmao Thank you for proving yourself unworthy of having an opinion :lmao From now on I'll be sure to give even less of a fuck about what you say or think...if that's possible.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Loudness actually makes some very valid points. I don't know why this thread got rated one star. WWE is very much going against the strengths of Roman character wise. They are pushing him away from what's more natural to him and desperately trying to push this monotone bad ass. It's just isn't him.

He can still be a bad ass, but that doesn't mean he has to be personality-less.

The man they push on Raw/Sd and the guy that's showed up in past promos that end up on the app/backstage pass/somewhere most of the audience doesn't see, are quite different.


----------



## RKO 4life

Orton vs Reigns if you be good!


----------



## midnightmischief

Jack Thwagger said:


> What unfortunate wording and an unfortunate place for the title to be cut off at...


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA just saw this on the funny wrestling page and had to share it with you guys

Randy better watch himself if he's playing with ambrose's man. LOL

:lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

sorry bout the double post guys....

things are very quiet in the world of WF today do I'm just going to leave these here to remind everyone just who the MAN of the hour is 










:cool2











































:mark::mark::mark::woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE is very much going against the strengths of Roman character wise. They are pushing him away from what's more natural to him and desperately trying to push this monotone bad ass. It's just isn't him.


 i don't watch the app. i just assumed they are covering for him by making that his character. i mean from what i've seen he's passable at best on the mic. any time he does well is if he has only a few lines with one good one mixed in and delivers it well. if he has to talk at length it's pretty bad. crowd is totally dead and the atmosphere gets awkward.


----------



## AJ Leegion

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

He could do with talking a bit louder, it's hard to hear him sometimes, other than that I don't get the hate for his promos, he comes across as a bad ass, hence the slow talking, would people rather he spoke in a high pitched quick tone?

Undertaker spoke in slow deep voices and imo he was one of the best on the mic, same goes for Reigns, there is room for improvment but he's getting there.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Jingoro said:


> i don't watch the app. i just assumed they are covering for him by making that his character. i mean from what i've seen he's passable at best on the mic. any time he does well is if he has only a few lines with one good one mixed in and delivers it well. if he has to talk at length it's pretty bad. crowd is totally dead and the atmosphere gets awkward.


He just kind of sucks at sounding bad ass :lmao It's really awkward for him. I don't understand why they don't let his natural bad ass presence handle him on that front and let him cut promos more natural to him.

Unfortunately for WWE, Roman it totally a bro :lol Dude was a football player for goodness sake lol He's more natural being laid, smooth and a bit goofy at times. He likes to sass people on the mic and talk shit too. Which, isn't a bad combination in my mind. He can easily add some "I want to kick your ass." lines in there too if they want to play up his bad assery :lol. They just need to let him be more natural.

Here are some videos of Roman back in the Shield in more lighthearted segments. He's great with feeding off Dean too. Their last Backstage Pass together was good.

http://vimeo.com/97790359
http://vimeo.com/91245956
http://vimeo.com/87852481
http://vimeo.com/89761831

Dude has a personality, it's just not the persona WWE wants to push him as unfortunately. Roman isn't meant to be extra bad ass on the mic, but it seems WWE doesn't see that crap :lol

Even back in FCW/NXT, Roman didn't play bad ass. He was a smooth, cocky asshole heel. Even in interviews, he's laid back and chill. It's just not in his personality to be the guy they have him be on Raw.

It's not like he's awkward in his interviews either.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oaJNV26LB0(use headphones if all you hear is music)


----------



## Stinger23

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



ellthom said:


> Its a total different reality now in Wrestling, no one wants a superhero (aka Hogan), no one wants a bad ass who can take out an entire roster and still look like a boss (Steve Austin).
> 
> This is the Era of the Underdog, people like Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Antonio Cesaro, Wade Barrett. These guys are underdogs, people want to see them rise above the really tough guys that people used to love. Your John Cena's, Hulk Hogans and Steve Austins isn't what people want to see anymore. I am sure some people do but the most over people right now are those of the underdogs.
> 
> The thing about Romans reigns is its a gimmick more people would love in the Attitude Era or The Golden Era, *but unless you are a heel* it isnt as effective!


There's the answer.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*



Stinger23 said:


> There's the answer.


It kind of takes away form his argument since Roman Reigns is indeed getting very over. He gets some of the biggest pops on the roster, so yes, there still is a place for a guy like him. Like there is a place for underdogs like Daniel Bryan and Ziggler. And crazy fucks like Bray and Dean :lol Where there was a Rocky and Austin, there was an underdog in Mankind.

John, despite what the more hardcore fans may think, is still very much over. Not the the most over on the roster with guys like Daniel Bryan taking that spot, but he still gets a lot of love. He reaches a big and profitable demographic. So again, even supermans like John Cena serve their purpose.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

Why?

He obviously works if you listen to the crowd. Why break something that works?


----------



## Zarra

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

:vince6 But...but he is badass


----------



## APEX

*Re: WWE needs to change Reigns character asap*

*I like his character, he's been gain rep for the last year and now he's in full flow. Loving it.*


----------



## kopitelewis

Loved that video of the Japanese fans cheering Reigns over Cena.


----------



## ROHFan19

Japanese fans are usually smart.

Reigns didn't impress me at all vs Rusev. I need to see him have a standout singles match before I can get behind him. Him vs Orton should be that match...but we'll see.


----------



## The Bloodline

another one from smackdown, i dont remember seeing this part.

I also love all the lil house show videos. the atmosphere seems like a lot of fun and the fans are just happy to be there and cheer. With the 6 man tag tomorrow I can see the show ending with Cena/Reigns/Ambrose standing tall but i'd love if Reigns finally speared Cena leading up to the every man for himself fatal 4 way Sunday.


----------



## elperfecto

ROHFan19 said:


> Japanese fans are usually smart.


They're actually pretty dumb if they're cheering Reigns.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> I've been on a bit of a watercolor kick as of late and Roman is my next test subject.
> Managed to get the draw phase down before heading off to bed.


:clap :clap Very nice work Calle! 



kopitelewis said:


> Loved that video of the Japanese fans cheering Reigns over Cena.


Where is this video you speak of? I'd like to watch it. :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> :clap :clap Very nice work Calle!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this video you speak of? I'd like to watch it. :lol


Must talk about the Kenta signing video posted by WWE. Hogan was name dropping the "future of the company" Dean/Seth/Roman and his "favorite" Cena



Ravensflock88 said:


> another one from smackdown, i dont remember seeing this part.
> 
> I also love all the lil house show videos. the atmosphere seems like a lot of fun and the fans are just happy to be there and cheer. With the 6 man tag tomorrow I can see the show ending with Cena/Reigns/Ambrose standing tall but i'd love if Reigns finally speared Cena leading up to the every man for himself fatal 4 way Sunday.


Well Ambrose will eat the pin or if the babyfaces win the match he will be injured on the floor while Roman and Cena close the show standing up.


----------



## The Bloodline

Shenroe said:


> Must talk about the Kenta signing video posted by WWE. Hogan was name dropping the "future of the company" Dean/Seth/Roman and his "favorite" Cena
> 
> 
> 
> *Well Ambrose will eat the pin or if the babyfaces win the match he will be injured on the floor while Roman and Cena close the show standing up.*











C'mon, thats not gonna happen, Though if it did I'd laugh now considering it was posted :lmao. Dean needs to look strong going into his battleground match too. 

i'm predicting more affectionate Ambreigns at the least.


----------



## Shenroe

Ravensflock88 said:


> C'mon, thats not gonna happen, Though if it did I'd laugh now considering it was posted :lmao. Dean needs to look strong going into his battleground match too.
> 
> i'm predicting more affectionate Ambreigns at the least.


I'd laugh with you :lol I 'm already laughing to be honest lol


----------



## Wynter

I don't expect Roman to have a standout match until SS. His matches are usually treated as a means to an end, advance storylines.

He and Rusev was a filler match until Randy Orton could come in and fuck Roman over and stand tall. His singles matches rarely fall into a legit worked ones. It's just going through the motions until the end.

And to make Rusev look good against a top guy. He was pretty dominant in that match.

WWE is no joke with their protection of Roman. They may be having his ass do 20 minute matches in house shows, but they aint taking no chances live :lol

Wish they would let him change his in ring style a bit. Get away from the powerhouse restriction and let him be versatile. Because it's painful seeing the "3 Moves of Doom" attached to him when it doesn't need to be :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

This is what I wanna see tomorrow night

Roman: Hey Dean, I think I got a knot in my hair when I was just in the ring with Seth.

Dean: Oh really? Let me see.

Roman and Dean trying to find the knot in the Roman's hair while Cena continues to get assualted in the ring.

Dean: Almost got it… crap!

Cena manages to make it to their corner. Stretches out a hand.

Cena: Hey guys?

Dean: Found it!

Roman: Goddamn, I can't get it undone.

Dean: I think the timekeeper may have a scissors.

Roman: Oh cool. Let's go.

They jump down off the apron and make their way to the timekeeper.

Cena: Um guys? Guys! Dean! Roman!

Seth drags Cena back into the center of the ring and then curbstomps him and then drag him back to the corner so that his teammates can beat him up.

Cole: Hey guys! Did you just abandon Cena in the ring?

Dean: *waves him off* He's Super Cena. He'll be fine.

Roman: *hands Dean the scissors* Now be careful. Last time you made me lose 3 inches.


----------



## BrownianMotion

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is what I wanna see tomorrow night
> 
> Roman: Hey Dean, I think I got a knot in my hair when I was just in the ring with Seth.
> 
> Dean: Oh really? Let me see.
> 
> Roman and Dean trying to find the knot in the Roman's hair while Cena continues to get assualted in the ring.
> 
> Dean: Almost got it… crap!
> 
> Cena manages to make it to their corner. Stretches out a hand.
> 
> Cena: Hey guys?
> 
> Dean: Found it!
> 
> Roman: Goddamn, I can't get it undone.
> 
> Dean: I think the timekeeper may have a scissors.
> 
> Roman: Oh cool. Let's go.
> 
> They jump down off the apron and make their way to the timekeeper.
> 
> Cena: Um guys? Guys! Dean! Roman!
> 
> Seth drags Cena back into the center of the ring and then curbstomps him and then drag him back to the corner so that his teammates can beat him up.
> 
> Cole: Hey guys! Did you just abandon Cena in the ring?
> 
> Dean: *waves him off* He's Super Cena. He'll be fine.
> 
> Roman: *hands Dean the scissors* Now be careful. Last time you made me lose 3 inches.


You forgot to add the part where Roman asks Dean to "assess and attack" the knot in his hair.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BrownianMotion said:


> You forgot to add the part where Roman asks Dean to "assess and attack" the knot in his hair.


Valid point. But maybe Roman didn't want him to get too crazy with a scissors in his hand. He is a " lunatic fringe" after all.


----------



## Stinger23

*Reigns needs to stop talking*

Roman Reigns is a work in progress. He has the look and size to be a long term star but his wrestling ability and mic skills aren't there yet. At least they're not where they need to be. 

Lately the WWE has had him doing a lot more promos and it's been a huge failure. He comes across as trying way too hard and it really takes away from his character. His last promo on Smackdown was so bad I actually felt sorry for him. 

IMO he needs to stop talking immediately and take a page from Sting when he refused to speak in the late 90's. It was one of the most badass gimmicks in wrestling history. He can come out and say something like "From here on out I'm done talking and I'll let my actions speak for themselves". Then maybe for a year or however long it takes he can hone his craft and improve his mic skills behind the scenes. By the time Wrestlemania rolls around he might be ready to be the champion.


----------



## Mr W

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

na


----------



## Mr W

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

i agree OP if you were wondering...


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

"From here on out I'm done talking and I'll let my actions speak for themselves".

Then he will spear and spear and spear and spear and 1 month later people will get tired of him.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

If he can't talk or wrestle, he doesn't belong anywhere near the main event.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



RugbyRat said:


> If he can't talk or wrestle, he doesn't belong anywhere near the main event.


Wait a minute , he have the most important thing. THE LOOK DAMNIT :vince2 :vince3


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

I thought you couldn't get more monotonous and plainer than Christian, but as much as I like Reigns, his promos right now are disappointing. Friday's smackdown episode was laughable, and at one point he was speaking so softly it was as if he himself knew how bad it sounded. But yep, work in progress.


----------



## Ygor

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

When I watch his promos I'm almost as confused as he seems.


----------



## max314

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

Reigns' promos are too long-winded.

He's much better when he just arrives, calls people bitches, and knocks them the fuck out.

Both Reigns and Rollins are (understandably) trying to copy aspects of Dean Ambrose's rhythm and cadence on the mic, but they need to understand that:

(a) They're not as good as him; and

(b) They have to develop their own characters if they're going to survive.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

Reigns is one of THE worst talkers ever. IMO he is WORSE than Jeff Hardy, WORSE than John Morrison, hell he makes Randy Orton and Batista look like FLAIR on the mic. 

Now I know he is clearly a work in progress, but damn I can't remember anyone else that has looked so uncomfortable as much as he has. Everyime he is about to pull a promo I cringe, and like you OP actually start to feel sorry for him as well. He really is that bad.

TBH I don't think the silent treatment would work at this point or even benefit him, I mean he has to learn SOMETIME and SOMEWHERE right? Especially if he is supposed to be the next big babyface. What they are doing with him is actually the best thing they could possibly do - give him a mic, put him in the middle of the ring, and either watch him sink or swim. So far to me he is definitely sinking, but I think part of that could be because of the overscripted shit that I'm sure they are pushing on him. They need to let the guy speak from the heart more and do his own thing, maybe he can come up with something that HE is more comfortable with that will come off way more natural.


----------



## deathsonedesire

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

He has like...no delivery in his promos.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

You can't expect him to improve if he doesn't get practice


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

On RAW Reigns called Kane bitch , he also said ''Cena sux'' and the Reigns marks were like ''OMG WHAT A PROMO''.
Why dont WWE let Slater or Hornswoggle or Khali cut a promo and call someone bitch and say ''Cena sux'' so they could have an awesome promo :steph

Reigns is going to be the worst top babyface of all time. He just completely took that spot from Cena.


----------



## kopitelewis

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



[email protected] said:


> You can't expect him to improve if he doesn't get practice


This.

Great sig btw.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



Jarsy1 said:


> On RAW Reigns called Kane bitch , he also said ''Cena sux'' and the Reigns marks were like ''OMG WHAT A PROMO''.
> Why dont WWE let Slater or Hornswoggle or Khali cut a promo and call someone bitch and say ''Cena sux'' so he could have an awesome promo :steph.
> 
> Reigns is going to be the worst top babyface of all time. He just completely took that spot from Cena.


I get a feeling we are going to get alot more of Reigns cursing. Cursing is a great way to hide crappy promo delivery.


----------



## Budadiiii

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

Why do people cheer for this guy again? Oh I forgot.... he accesses and attacks. Superman punch! Spear! 

Go Roman!


----------



## JohnCooley

Yeah he really isn't that great tbh.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

Oh another Reigns thread that repeats exactly what the other 100 threads have.


----------



## AJ Leegion

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

He's doing fine imo, if people want him to improve the last thing he needs to do is stop talking, how the hell can he improve if he's not getting the chance.


----------



## Ygor

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



Jarsy1 said:


> Reigns is going to be the worst top babyface of all time. He just completely took that spot from Cena.


And it's just the beginning of the cheesy cheeseball cheesiness. Looking forward to those awesome catch phrases they plan on forcing on us.









_*"How's your lips?"*_


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

I take his promos who at least are performed with an adult voice instead of Ziggler who voice lose to the puberty and all his shitty App promos that almost all of people here seem to like.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



Stinger23 said:


> Roman Reigns is a work in progress. He has the look and size to be a long term star but his wrestling ability and mic skills aren't there yet. At least they're not where they need to be.
> 
> Lately the WWE has had him doing a lot more promos and it's been a huge failure. He comes across as trying way too hard and it really takes away from his character. His last promo on Smackdown was so bad I actually felt sorry for him.
> 
> IMO he needs to stop talking immediately and take a page from Sting when he refused to speak in the late 90's. It was one of the most badass gimmicks in wrestling history. He can come out and say something like "From here on out I'm done talking and I'll let my actions speak for themselves". Then maybe for a year or however long it takes he can hone his craft and improve his mic skills behind the scenes. By the time Wrestlemania rolls around he might be ready to be the champion.


I agree that Reigns sucks. Both on the mic and in the ring. But "improve his mic skills behind the scenes"? He can't do that. The only way to get better at something is DOING it in real time. He's been at it for years, they give their talents lessons and personality development classes. He clearly just doesn't have it. Just like Lashley, Jeff Hardy, Benoit, Bryan, and many others. He's just not a good talker. Either you have it or you don't.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

Jeez, another Reigns hate thread. Do you hear the reactions he gets, he must be doing something right. The aura he has is shining bright and the live audience obviously sees it. Just Deal with it reignsdealwithit.gif 

How do you expect him to improve if you want him to stop talking. Just look at Rollins, yes he's immensely talented while Reigns really isn't but he improved on the mic because he was allowed to speak lil by lil. Reigns will probably improve the more comfortable he gets on the mic.




177 said:


> I get a feeling we are going to get alot more of Reigns cursing. Cursing is a great way to hide crappy promo delivery.


:lmao reminds me of when Punk was making fun of the Rock and constantly saying punk ass bitch "because it's cool to swear"


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

I like his look he looks badass. If anything would remix the shield song or give him a new theme but thats nit picking


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

He's getting over with his current promo style. If you stop it or change the delivery it takes away what makes Roman Reigns Roman Reigns. I know people don't like it and you dont have to but you should at least understand why the way Roman is being presented is working.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



tbp82 said:


> He's getting over with his current promo style. If you stop it or change the delivery it takes away what makes Roman Reigns Roman Reigns. I know people don't like it and you dont have to but you should at least understand why the way Roman is being presented is working.


Roman is getting over because of his badass look and his superman punch + spear. It has NOTHING to do with his "promo style". I mean...I guess you can say it's his "promo style" if you want to consider "uncomfortability" a "promo style". :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

*Haven't heard the Smackdown promo, but I'm seeing bad reviews all around. I'll have to check it out when I get home. It's a shame too. Monday looked promising. He'll get better though. Believe that :reigns*


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

Reigns will be fine. He needs practice and time is only going to help him, he wont get worse. People are just determined to tear him down instead of waiting and letting him reach his potential.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

No, they need to stop making Roman sound "bad ass",it's fucking stupid. 

Anyone who has seen the more lighthearted shield segments that didn't make I live on tv, knows Roman sounds better when he can be relaxed and have fun.

Dude's a bro when he's natural, bad ass on the mic is a terrible style for him :lol


----------



## Roman Empire

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

I do think that Reigns does well with a "kick ass first, talk later" kind of persona, but I don't think he should stop talking altogether. He'll only get better with time.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



WynterWarm12 said:


> No, they need to stop making Roman sound "bad ass",it's fucking stupid.
> 
> Anyone who has seen the more lighthearted shield segments that didn't make I live on tv, knows Roman sounds better when he can be relaxed and have fun.
> 
> Dude's a bro when he's natural, bad ass on the mic is a terrible style for him :lol


I agree. Theres ways to avoid coming off cheesy without tryung to be bad ass. He can use a smooth delivery without pauses.. Just let it flow, the crowd already knows hes a bad ass.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

http://vimeo.com/97790359

http://vimeo.com/91245956

http://vimeo.com/87852481

http://vimeo.com/89761831

Roman isn't a bad ass. His presence should handle him on that front. But they should allow his personality to shine on the mic. 

Even in real life, he's smooth and laid back. Roman Reigns isn't meant to be Mr. Bad Ass, but WWE doesn't see it.

He's better when he's cocky, smooth, sassy and a bit funny. Shame they don't allow him to show that.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



WynterWarm12 said:


> http://vimeo.com/97790359
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91245956
> 
> http://vimeo.com/87852481
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89761831
> 
> Roman isn't a bad ass. His presence should handle him on that front. But they should allow his personality to shine on the mic.
> 
> Even in real life, he's smooth and laid back. Roman Reigns isn't meant to be Mr. Bad Ass, but WWE doesn't see it.
> 
> *He's better when he's cocky, smooth, sassy and a bit funny. Shame they don't allow him to show that.*


To be honest, you just perfectly described Batista's gimmick. And the gimmick worked wonderfully for him, so I'd like to see Reigns get this gimmick too. Rather then being constantly aggressive "I'm here to kick ass", they can have him do Batista's promo style while using body language to show that he means business.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



WynterWarm12 said:


> http://vimeo.com/97790359
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91245956
> 
> http://vimeo.com/87852481
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89761831
> 
> Roman isn't a bad ass. His presence should handle him on that front. But they should allow his personality to shine on the mic.
> 
> Even in real life, he's smooth and laid back. Roman Reigns isn't meant to be Mr. Bad Ass, but WWE doesn't see it.
> 
> He's better when he's cocky, smooth, sassy and a bit funny. Shame they don't allow him to show that.


Yeah, I mean bad ass in the ring. Reigns will be more comfortable being himself on the mic, but hes green.. 9 months from now we will be looking at a totally different Roman Reigns imo. J


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

He's hit or miss.

He was fine on Raw but subpar on Smackdown.

That ovation he got on Raw makes me think he won't fail like most expect him to.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



Stinger23 said:


> Roman Reigns is a work in progress. He has the look and size to be a long term star but his wrestling ability and mic skills aren't there yet. At least they're not where they need to be.
> 
> Lately the WWE has had him doing a lot more promos and it's been a huge failure. He comes across as trying way too hard and it really takes away from his character. His last promo on Smackdown was so bad I actually felt sorry for him.
> 
> IMO he needs to stop talking immediately and take a page from Sting when he refused to speak in the late 90's. It was one of the most badass gimmicks in wrestling history. He can come out and say something like "From here on out I'm done talking and I'll let my actions speak for themselves". Then maybe for a year or however long it takes he can hone his craft and improve his mic skills behind the scenes. By the time Wrestlemania rolls around he might be ready to be the champion.


if his mic skills arent there yet then he needs to keep talking to learn. It's fake wrestling. The bar for cutting promos is minimal.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



sesshomaru said:


> To be honest, you just perfectly described Batista's gimmick. And the gimmick worked wonderfully for him, so I'd like to see Reigns get this gimmick too. Rather then being constantly aggressive "I'm here to kick ass", they can have him do Batista's promo style while using body language to show that he means business.


Like Wynter said, his presence covers the whole bad ass thing, id be fine with just cocky and abit funny. Hes learning so WWE should let him have fun with it.


----------



## imWAYova

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



Jules Winnfield said:


> He's hit or miss.
> 
> He was fine on Raw but subpar on Smackdown.
> 
> That ovation he got on Raw makes me think he won't fail like most expect him to.


I agree. Theres no telling how far he will actually go but i dont think he will be a failure.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



imWAYova said:


> Like Wynter said, his presence covers the whole bad ass thing, id be fine with just cocky and abit funny. Hes learning so WWE should let him have fun with it.


Yup, this. Dude can steal Batista's gimmick and do well. He has the same presence that Batista did (back in 05).

That said, Reigns DOES need to improve his mic skills to take Cena's spot. But Cena will likely still be here in 3 years, so Reigns has time.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



Jarsy1 said:


> "From here on out I'm done talking and I'll let my actions speak for themselves".
> 
> Then he will spear and spear and spear and spear and 1 month later people will get tired of him.


Don't forget the SUPERMAN PPPPPAWNCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

It's a shame really. Obviously Roman has a little confidence issue on the mic and having to force himself in a role he's awkward in doesn't help. I bet if they let him be natural, it would all fall into place easier for him and his progress would be quicker.

But, WWE has a vision for him and I'd wish someone would tell them Roman Reigns being bad ass on the mic is fucking awful :lol

I don't understand why they allow him to be more relaxed and fun in segments outside of live tv, but then show this monotone fucker on Raw fpalm


I see his moves of doom are being brought up. That's another thing WWE is fucking him over with. His FCW moveset was very solid, he knows at least 20 moves. But then he goes to WWE where they put him in the very limited powerhouse role and basically destroy his movest.

It's like they're fighting against him instead of accentuating his strengths :no:


----------



## PunkShoot

:lmao


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



WynterWarm12 said:


> No, they need to stop making Roman sound "bad ass",it's fucking stupid.
> 
> Anyone who has seen the more lighthearted shield segments that didn't make I live on tv, knows Roman sounds better when he can be relaxed and have fun.
> 
> Dude's a bro when he's natural, bad ass on the mic is a terrible style for him :lol


he should do his promos in the same style that kevin nash did in WCW. cool, laid back and a bit snarky. he'll be tolerable on the mic the day that he stops trying to be something that he's not, he might even be entertaining once he gets rid of that added pressure on his shoulders. i think that less is more with reigns.


----------



## Wynter

Good article about Roman.

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/7...ns-is-only-a-few-tweaks-away-from-being-great


----------



## Devitt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Good article about Roman.
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/7...ns-is-only-a-few-tweaks-away-from-being-great


Roman is such a BRO! I love that line.


----------



## p862011

pwinsider made a great comparison that roman reminds them of kevin nash he is that laid back guy who is the coolest guy in the room who can be fun and goofy but also a bad ass


----------



## RKO 4life

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*

No one in history can top Nash. I just hope Reigns can be over half what Nash was. If he can be HALF he will be fine. Nash was the back bone of the greatest stable ever in the greatest wrestling era from WCW 96-99. 

But Reigns in the pussy era 2011-to now) will be one of the greatest.

The reason why Reigns sucked on SD was because he was talking to Lana and divas just suck all together. He needs to never EVER bring up women again on air.


----------



## Dilan Omer

Reing's moveset is very small which makes his matches boring... Always doing the superman punch everytime... Geez


----------



## Wynter

Dilan Omer said:


> Reing's moveset is very small which makes his matches boring... Always doing the superman punch everytime... Geez


Youtube Top 20 Moves of Roman Reigns. There's a 25 one too. He has a moveset and capable of more, but for whatever reason, it's not used on the main roster.

His matches are unnecessarily boring. They lack meat and the pacing is pretty shite :lol


----------



## Dilan Omer

WynterWarm12 said:


> Youtube Top 20 Moves of Roman Reigns. There's a 25 one too. He has a moveset and capable of more, but for whatever reason, it's not used on the main roster.
> 
> His matches are unnecessarily boring. They lack meat and the pacing is pretty shite :lol


So WWE are making a 3 moves of doom on purpose?? :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Dilan Omer said:


> So WWE are making a 3 moves of doom on purpose?? :lmao


fpalm The pain of being a Roman Reigns fan. Knowing your guy can do more and WWE is just like "Fuck it. He doesn't need those other 17 moves!" :lmao

It's painful to watch his matches, because I know that man has a solid arsenal, yet, I have to sit my ass there and watch him throw punches and rest holds majority of the match. It kills me :lol

Only in WWE can they slaughter a moveset down to basically 5 moves lol


----------



## Arcade

Most of the moves that Reigns used throughout his career was in FCW, and there, he didn't really wrestle under a powerhouse style. His moveset then, was a bit more similar to The Usos, with a little bit less highflying moves. I'm guessing that WWE cut down on some of his moves, so that his moveset will resemble more of a powerhouse style.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Am I the only one who hates that "Asses and attack"? fpalm

Like he's trying to somewhat duplicate Seth's previous (and unused now) moniker of an Architect :lol Not the best way to put it but it just seems super weird to me :shrug

Though I loved Trips trolling him few weeks ago with "Asses and attack. That's awesome!" :lmao

And on top of that, this outfit he has going is just :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

They wanted to market him differently than Rollins/Ambrose. And I think they were doing right. Roman in FCW with his moveset and wrestling in trunks, looked like a slightly bigger Cody Rhodes, REALLY took off his badass aura.


----------



## Wynter

Shenroe said:


> They wanted to market him differently than Rollins/Ambrose. And I think they were doing right. Roman in FCW with his moveset and wrestling in trunks, looked like a slightly bigger Cody Rhodes, REALLY took off his badass aura.





Arcade said:


> Most of the moves that Reigns used throughout his career was in FCW, and there, he didn't really wrestle under a powerhouse style. His moveset then, was a bit more similar to The Usos, with a little bit less highflying moves. I'm guessing that WWE cut down on some of his moves, so that his moveset will resemble more of a powerhouse style.


And that's why I wish they would edge away from the Powerhouse style or at least let him be a little versatile. You telling me they couldn't let Roman use at least 3 more moves from his moveset, damn it :lol

It sucks. Everything Roman can excel in, it's like WWE is going against it, because they have this vision for him. He has a mic style he's more natural in and could progress at a quicker rate(cocky, smooth, funny and laid back). Does WWE build on that? Nope. They have him go out there in this boring monotone voice where he tries to sound bad ass fpalm.

Do they let him use a moveset he's more comfortable in? No, they cut it down to five moves and expect him to carry lengthy matches with them. Even if they didn't want him to bring over his FCW style, can the man get some powebombs, a suplex, a spinebuster, something? :lol

Idek how this guy is a Powerhouse. He has what, the Samoan Drop? If they're going to give him that moniker, the least they can do is actually give him more power moves fpalm I say focus a little on strength based moves, some impact and on his athleticism and speed.

Leave the powerhouse role to a Cesaro and Brock Lesnar. Let Roman be versatile in his style since he's capable.

EDIT: Assess and Attack fpalm WWE needs to Assess and Attack a new phrase, because that shit is stupid :lol

Don't even get me started on his Jeff Hardy pants :side:


----------



## A-C-P

Nicole Queen said:


> *Am I the only one who hates that "Asses and attack"?* fpalm
> 
> Like he's trying to somewhat duplicate Seth's previous (and unused now) moniker of an Architect :lol Not the best way to put it but it just seems super weird to me :shrug
> 
> Though I loved Trips trolling him few weeks ago with "Asses and attack. That's awesome!" :lmao
> 
> And on top of that, this outfit he has going is just :lmao


No you are definitely not, as a "catchphrase" which it seems to be now is just well as you said...fpalm

to me it's like that is what EVERYONE does; look at the situation you are in, form a plan, and act, you don't need to tell us you are doing that. But I guess it fits with the theme that the WWE thinks their fans are complete morons.


----------



## Wynter

Assess and Attack fpalm. Just say you're here to put your foot in someone's ass and call it a day :lol

I'd take Belie' Dat over that BS, thank you very much WWE


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



RKO 4life said:


> No one in history can top Nash. I just hope Reigns can be over half what Nash was. If he can be HALF he will be fine. Nash was the back bone of the greatest stable ever in the greatest wrestling era from WCW 96-99.
> 
> But Reigns in the pussy era 2011-to now) will be one of the greatest.
> 
> The reason why Reigns sucked on SD was because he was talking to Lana and divas just suck all together. He needs to never EVER bring up women again on air.


There are so many things wrong with this post I dont even know where to begin. Let's just say that he didnt suck on smackdown. Far from it.


----------



## Wynter

I see Roman getting a lot of Nash comparisons or people wishing WWE would let him approach his mic style the same way Nash did; smooth, laid back and getting feisty at the right times.

It seems WWE are the only ones who don't see anything wrong or worth changing in Roman's character :lol


----------



## skarvika

How do Reigns marks feel about him and Cena having practically the same fanbase at this point? Does it change how you feel about him?


----------



## Romangirl252

I still like Roman cause I like John too


----------



## Empress

skarvika said:


> How do Reigns marks feel about him and Cena having practically the same fanbase at this point? Does it change how you feel about him?


Why would it change anything? Who I like isn't dependent on how others feel. Moreover, above else, we're all WWE fans. Are Cena fans not supposed to like anyone else and vice versa?


----------



## Wynter

Empress said:


> Why would it change anything? Who I like isn't dependent on how others feel. Moreover, above else, we're all WWE fans. Are Cena fans not supposed to like anyone else and vice versa?


Because to a lot of people, that's just another sign for Romangedon: The Rise of Cena 2.0. Roman and Cena actually sharing fans is an omen 

I don't' see how two comments rooting for both Roman and John in their tag match indicates Roman is all John Cena fans. Some people actually like more than one wrestler, you know. And even John Cena! I know, shocking  Psh, if Roman can get the type of fanbase like John, where his merchandise sells are through the roof because of adoring fans, that will be a plus 

And seriously, until we hear nearly nothing but high pitched voices cheering for Roman, his fan base is still pretty diverse :lol


----------



## The Bloodline

I dont see why that would change my opinion of Roman:leo . people like who they like, its pretty simple. Roman has so many different fans, its good when a wrestler can connect to many fanbases. 

i wonder if the roman promo trend will continue tonight. since him and dean are teaming up i would love if they got a backstage promo together like old times.(wishful thinking)


----------



## A-C-P

Ravensflock88 said:


> I dont see why that would change my opinion of Roman:leo . people like who they like, its pretty simple. Roman has so many different fans, its good when a wrestler can connect to many fanbases.
> 
> *i wonder if the roman promo trend will continue tonight.* since him and dean are teaming up i would love if they got a backstage promo together like old times.(wishful thinking)


I'm sure he will tell us how he will be "Assessing and Attacking" in the 6-man match and again in the fatal four-way, Sorry that catchphrase really bugs me.


----------



## The Bloodline

A-C-P said:


> I sure he will tell us how he will be "Assessing and Attacking" in the 6-man match and again in the fatal four-way, Sorry that catchphrase really bugs me.


haha :lmao yeah it bothers me too, i would actually love if he came up with a catch phrase that gets over with the crowd though. catch phrases can help a lot with staying over with the crowd.


----------



## Wynter

Assess and Attack. Ugh! :lmao

Roman doesn't assess shit for his life. He goes out there and whoops ass. That boy don't have time to think when he's too busy shoving his fist in someone's face :


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Because to a lot of people, that's just another sign for Romangedon: The Rise of Cena 2.0. Roman and Cena actually sharing fans is an omen
> 
> I don't' see how two comments rooting for both Roman and John in their tag match indicates Roman is all John Cena fans. Some people actually like more than one wrestler, you know. And even John Cena! I know, shocking  Psh, if Roman can get the type of fanbase like John, where his merchandise sells are through the roof because of adoring fans, that will be a plus
> 
> And seriously, until we hear nearly nothing but high pitched voices cheering for Roman, his fan base is still pretty diverse :lol



Whether if any of us like it or not, Cena is loved by a large portion of the audience who buy his merchandise and support him no matter what. Do I want Roman to see some of that action? Fuck yeah. :cool2 

Beyond that, I think it's ridiculous to assume that if you are a fan of one wrestler, you can't like another. I'm sure there are a lot of Cena fans who like Roman, Seth, Dean, Cody, Bryan,Goldust, etc. Cena fans are WWE fans. Cena isn't so bad that I'm going to look down my nose if some of his fans like Roman. He doesn't have cooties.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



WynterWarm12 said:


> http://vimeo.com/97790359
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91245956
> 
> http://vimeo.com/87852481
> 
> http://vimeo.com/89761831
> 
> Roman isn't a bad ass. His presence should handle him on that front. But they should allow his personality to shine on the mic.
> 
> Even in real life, he's smooth and laid back. Roman Reigns isn't meant to be Mr. Bad Ass, but WWE doesn't see it.
> 
> He's better when he's cocky, smooth, sassy and a bit funny. Shame they don't allow him to show that.



*"I'M NOT A PONY!"*


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns needs to stop talking*



-UNDEAD- said:


> *"I'M NOT A PONY!"*


:lol Goofy Shield was one of the best Shields.

Roman looked so serious when he said that lol


----------



## The Bloodline

haha thats still one of my favorite promos for sheild. him telling dean not to touch his hair and then his delivery of "im not a pony!" :lmao . the "i just went to the zoo, its a llama bro" is up there too


----------



## Wynter

Like I've said before, Roman is such a Bro :lol He can't help it. That's why he has a hard sounding bad ass on the mic. He's too chill :lol


Sidenote: Does anyone have that picture where it looks like Roman is in the middle of clotheslining or superman punching Kane? Roman's really high in the air in this one. It's a HQ digital pic from a house show I believe


----------



## The Bloodline

WynterWarm12 said:


> Like I've said before, Roman is such a Bro :lol He can't help it. That's why he has a hard sounding bad ass on the mic. He's too chill :lol
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Does anyone have that picture where it looks like Roman is in the middle of clotheslining or superman punching Kane? Roman's really high in the air in this one. It's a HQ digital pic from a house show I believe


yeah i posted it a few pages back cause i was wondering if he is doing one of his old springboard moves or is he just getting alot of air here on his clothesline. i still cant tell


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Wynter

Ravensflock88 said:


> yeah i posted it a few pages back cause i was wondering if he is doing one of his old springboard moves or is he just getting alot of air here on his clothesline. i still cant tell
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


That's exactly why I wanted the picture. I wanted to discuss that pic and wondered if Roman did indeed put out his FCW move. He's pretty high in the air to me. Even the ref is looking up like Roman got some serious height.

How awesome would that be if he did :mark:

Oh and rep. Thanks for finding it for me 

EDIT: I must spread some first :side: Damn it


----------



## The Bloodline

may sound silly but im still not sure what rep is but i think im suppose to be spreading it around to people too. how do i do that?

and yeah judging fromvthe ref angle as well it looks like he could be coming off the second turnbuckle. i hope so cause it would be nice for him to bust out once in a while


----------



## Wynter

Ravensflock88 said:


> may sound silly but im still not sure what rep is but i think im suppose to be spreading it around to people too. how do i do that?
> 
> and yeah judging fromvthe ref angle as well it looks like he could be coming off the second turnbuckle. i hope so cause it would be nice for him to bust out once in a while



You see that yellow circle of light at the bottom of your name panel on the left of your screen? That shows you're online? The button right next to it, you click on it and you choose whether to give a positive or negative rep(reputation). It's basically a way to say you really like or agree with a post. Or if you think a post is really shit and/or don't agree :lol It helps give everyone those green or red bars by their names.


It's nice to see WWE is letting him pull out some moves in the house shows. Gives me hope they will let him shine in a PPV setting at least :dance


----------



## almostfamous

Expect to see some nice Cena v Reigns conflict tonight heading into the PPV. Hopefully Reigns spears Johnboy halfway to hell.


----------



## southrnbygrace

I expect full results on tonights Raw when I get on the board tomorrow. I had a migraine earlier and I don't think I'll be able to stand the bright screen or the movement. Ya'll cheer on our guy for me!!! :cheer


----------



## Wynter

almostfamous said:


> Expect to see some nice Cena v Reigns conflict tonight heading into the PPV. Hopefully Reigns spears Johnboy halfway to hell.


Fingers crossed this crowd surprises and is actually a hot one. It would be a shame if Roman does spear Cena and it's wasted on a boring crowd who sat on their ass all night. Roman had Canada in the palm of his hand, they would have exploded if he took out Cena :lol



southrnbygrace said:


> I expect full results on tonights Raw when I get on the board tomorrow. I had a migraine earlier and I don't think I'll be able to stand the bright screen or the movement. Ya'll cheer on our guy for me!!! :cheer


Of course :cheer 

Shame about the migraine though. Ouch! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## LigerJ81

I'm expecting them to do something between the two tonite or maybe just have The "Demon" Kane Chokeslam them both.


----------



## Wynter

LigerJ81 said:


> I'm expecting them to do something between the two tonite or maybe just have The "Demon" Kane Chokeslam them both.


So you think the heels are coming out on top tonight? They have Randy lay out Roman on SD, you think they will do it on Raw? 

I'm wondering when Kane will turn on Randy? He can chokeslam him tonight and really make the Fatal Fourway every man for themselves.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

ready to see King Reigns tonight!!


----------



## Empress

southrnbygrace said:


> I expect full results on tonights Raw when I get on the board tomorrow. I had a migraine earlier and I don't think I'll be able to stand the bright screen or the movement. Ya'll cheer on our guy for me!!! :cheer


Feel better.

I expect Roman to either spear Cena or for Randy to RKO Roman. I think the WWE will continue to make Randy look strong.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> *You see that yellow circle of light at the bottom of your name panel on the left of your screen? That shows you're online? The button right next to it, you click on it and you choose whether to give a positive or negative rep(reputation). It's basically a way to say you really like or agree with a post. Or if you think a post is really shit and/or don't agree :lol It helps give everyone those green or red bars by their names.
> 
> *
> It's nice to see WWE is letting him pull out some moves in the house shows. Gives me hope they will let him shine in a PPV setting at least :dance


:clap:clap You explained that very thoroughly :lol

I hope he does get to bring some more moves to his matches. Roman's a beast and if the wwe doesn't let him widen his moveset then everyone will keep calling him bland and saying "well he only does 4 moves". People need to recognize that this guy is here to stay and to be at the top for the next 10+ years. He does have a lot of great moves in his arsenal so let it be shown!!! UNLEASH HIM!!


----------



## rbhayek

I like the build for Roman Reigns because I know he won't win the title this Sunday. They are making it a long term story for him and he will get his moment next year when he is good and ready. That is plenty of time for his character to develop.


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> So you think the heels are coming out on top tonight? They have Randy lay out Roman on SD, you think they will do it on Raw?
> 
> I'm wondering when Kane will turn on Randy? He can chokeslam him tonight and really make the Fatal Fourway every man for themselves.



They usually carry somethings from SD to RAW plus Cena is winning at Battleground, having Randy and Kane looking strong going into the ppv isn't bad(people can't bitch about Reigns standing tall this week too:lol)

Kane chokeslamming Randy, I wouldn't mind seeing that. Could stir up some stuff.


----------



## Wynter

Ccoffey89 said:


> :clap:clap You explained that very thoroughly :lol
> 
> I hope he does get to bring some more moves to his matches. Roman's a beast and if the wwe doesn't let him widen his moveset then everyone will keep calling him bland and saying "well he only does 4 moves". People need to recognize that this guy is here to stay and to be at the top for the next 10+ years. He does have a lot of great moves in his arsenal so let it be shown!!! UNLEASH HIM!!


I love you so much, Corey. Your enthusiasm for wrestling always has me :banderas


Hmmm, I expect a spear on Cena. But then for Randy to take out Roman with an RKO. Who will get chokeslammed by Kane,who is tired of being his bitch :lol

Seth and Dean will take one or the other out of course :



rbhayek said:


> I like the build for Roman Reigns because I know he won't win the title this Sunday. They are making it a long term story for him and he will get his moment next year when he is good and ready. That is plenty of time for his character to develop.


(Y)


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> :clap:clap You explained that very thoroughly :lol
> 
> I hope he does get to bring some more moves to his matches. Roman's a beast and if the wwe doesn't let him widen his moveset then everyone will keep calling him bland and saying "well he only does 4 moves". People need to recognize that this guy is here to stay and to be at the top for the next 10+ years. He does have a lot of great moves in his arsenal so let it be shown!!! UNLEASH HIM!!


Great post.

And you're right, Liger. They do recycle whatever happens on Smackdown. I'm not sure Roman will get a lot of promo time since the Authority is back and they love to talk. 

I would love to see Seth and Roman get in each other's faces.


----------



## Wynter

Roman should big boot the hell out of Seth for hitting him with that briefcase :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

Or he could no sells Seth and be like

Oh I just though some Chick got past Security and hit me in the back of the head with her Purse. :lol( I wouldn't want that on Seth but would be funny for a moment)


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love you so much, Corey. Your enthusiasm for wrestling always has me :banderas
> 
> 
> Hmmm, *I expect a spear on Cena. But then for Randy to take out Roman with an RKO. Who will get chokeslammed by Kane,who is tired of being his bitch* :lol
> 
> Seth and Dean will take one or the other out of course :
> 
> 
> 
> (Y)


I could actually see that happening. With Dean and Seth brawling all over the arena!! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81

I kinda wish I was there live tonite(I'll be at the next one later this year hopefully)


----------



## Londrick

Are the crowds already bored of Reigns? He got a pretty weak reception and judging by Cena's and Ambrose's reactions you can't blame it on the crowd.


----------



## LigerJ81

Londrick said:


> Are the crowds already bored of Reigns? He got a pretty weak reception and judging by Cena's and Ambrose's reactions you can't blame it on the crowd.



Pretty sure his pop was up there close to Ambrose


----------



## Wynter

Londrick said:


> Are the crowds already bored of Reigns? He got a pretty weak reception and judging by Cena's and Ambrose's reactions you can't blame it on the crowd.


I honestly didn't expect Roman to get a great reaction in Virginia, which is why I said earlier, WWE better not waste a spear on Cena on this crowd :lol 

I'd be more worried if Roman starts getting weak reactions in the next five Raws or something. You can't judge based off one crowd. Same how Cena can go one place and get plenty of boos, but then come to Richmond and get a lot of love. It happens  That's why WWE sent Cena out there, they knew what crowd they were getting. 

Same reason why Cena was able to make those dumb jokes and photoshops of the Wyatts in that one city. They ate Cena up over there :lol


----------



## The Steven Seagal

0 sense that Reigns didn't help Ambrose, he's your best friend fool >


----------



## Wynter

:lmao WWE and their perfect booking

That was so stupid, I"m even impressed how WWE failed at that logic fpalm


----------



## CM12Punk

Roman Reigns talks too low sometimes.


----------



## Telos

Made this just now. Seems fitting.


----------



## Wynter

CM12Punk said:


> Roman Reigns talks too low sometimes.


That's Roman's "bad ass" voice fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81

Yeah I wished he would adjust his voice on the mic sometimes


----------



## Wynter

I wish WWE would let that man be and stop having him go out there trying to speak bad ass with being over scripted to boot. It's awkward, it's shit and it does nothing for him.

For the love of god, just let him be natural :lol I know it kills WWE's little fantasy of what they have for Roman, but the whole "trying to fit a circle into a square peg" is real when it comes to him fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81

Londrick said:


> Are the crowds already bored of Reigns? He got a pretty weak reception and judging by Cena's and Ambrose's reactions you can't blame it on the crowd.


Welp The same crowd just called Bray Wyatt Boring, so hes not over either by this logic.


----------



## Empress

Roman has got to SPEAK up! fpalm 

I've been frustrated and bored by tonight. WWE logic makes no sense. Why were Roman and Cena just standing in the ring when Dean got beat up? If it weren't for Ambrose and waiting for him to come back later during the main event, I'd be watching Netflix right now. Old episodes of Melrose Place have been more interesting than RAW tonight. RAW has turned into QVC.


----------



## Wynter

WWE has to notice Roman's current promo style is shitty, right? They have to know they need to change it up fpalm

I can't with bad ass Roman. It's making me impatient. Because I have to believe WWE will get their shit together and get over it. This dude isn't meant to cut those type of promos. At least not in that style or voice. I just :faint: This Raw has been all types of shit for Roman :lol

WWE did him no favors :no:


----------



## Empress

Holy fuck! Are they really gonna put Roman in the ring with Flair? Ric is a God on the mic.

Whew. That was a close one.


----------



## Wynter

Girl, WWE is stupid, but they aint' suicidal :lmao


Roman got a better pop this time around too. Love how he looked at Cena. He was not impressed! :lol


----------



## CM12Punk

WynterWarm12 said:


> That's Roman's "bad ass" voice fpalm


I can't see if you are agreeing or disagreeing with me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Reigns is NOT the next "Cena', but the next "Rock"*

Reigns is not going to be the next "Cena". Cena doesn't have that "natural it", like The Rock has and like Reigns has. Cena's "it" is forced fed from the WWE, ever since he dropped his "Thuganomics gimmick". It's a farce...all fabricated.

Reigns = the second most electrifying man in sports entertainment... one day.

And he will leave for Hollywood.

#HollywoodReigns ; #HEELREIGNSUPREME

/end


----------



## Wynter




----------



## Wynter

CM12Punk said:


> I can't see if you are agreeing or disagreeing with me.


No, I'm agreeing. He sounds like shit :lol Roman may carry himself and have a presence of a bad ass, but when he has to talk like one, it's awkward as hell.


----------



## CM12Punk

Roman Reigns stand tall. Again. 

:kobe


----------



## p862011

*Roman Standing Tall Again*

figure i'd get the eventual bitching thread out the way that some loser would make

:reigns


----------



## Wynter

CM12Punk said:


> Roman Reigns stand tall. Again.
> 
> :kobe


Well, at least they let him get beat down on SmackDown :lol

Plus, it's only to fuel this storyline with Cena; to keep adding tension.


----------



## CM12Punk

I think the accidental spear was enough tension imo.


----------



## Wynter

I guess WWE wanted to get across that, despite it being an accident, Roman still gives no fucks. He just kind of stared down Cena and went about his business lol.

And Cena is just like "...word? I thought were cool...." :lol


But more important business!

I got no Ambreigns tagging and all he Rolleigns action was on the app


----------



## Trifektah

Reigns
Spears
LOL


----------



## elperfecto

Every time Reigns speaks he whispers like a little boy. He needs to learn how to show some passion, charisma, and speaking skills. It's TV not the library, speak up.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> I guess WWE wanted to get across that, despite it being an accident, Roman still gives no fucks. He just kind of stared down Cena and went about his business lol.
> 
> And Cena is just like "...word? I thought were cool...." :lol
> 
> 
> But more important business!
> 
> I got no Ambreigns tagging and all he Rolleigns action was on the app


aww That gif breaks my heart. So was Reigns just not in the right position? Or did Rollins just land bad?

I'm disappointed in this Raw even though Reigns did end on top. I think Ambrose should have been celebrating right there with him.


----------



## LigerJ81

Even tho Reigns was standing Tall, That :reigns :cena3 tension 


This Raw was average


----------



## goldigga

"Get to the damn point John!" 

Put that shit on a t-shirt I'll buy it in a minute. Glad that WWE is letting Reigns act a little more natural in his promos, it's definitely helping.


----------



## Pip-Man

I'm sick of this.They either need to give him his cocky,trash talker character back and give him more freedom and an actual direction or just repackage him entirely.
They can't keep this standing tall all the time 80's action hero limited moveset bullshit up forever.He's getting a shit deal right now.He's being set up to fail under no fault of his own.They're taking someone with a legit emotional connection with the fans and alienating them because they want to take someone who has fucking Rock/Austin megastar potential and turn him into Goldberg/Batista/Luger just because he's tall,samoan,and spears well.This is getting fucking ridiculous!


----------



## ROHFan19

How many Raws in a row are going to end with Reigns standing tall? Again, this is the same bullshit that people got tired of when Cena was doing it, and he still is. Nobody wants to see the same guy stand tall and win every single fucking time. It's predictable and boring and it doesn't help him at all.

And his promo LOL. Dude is a charisma vacuum.


----------



## CookiePuss

I've been watching the convo and I agree and disagree with some things.

I thought they fucked up by not having Reigns and Cena at least attempt to help out Ambrose. They could have came up with some shit like having a some locked cage where Reigns and Cena couldn't get in if they tried to help. I guess I could see some logic on WWE's part by not having him in the match.

I don't think WWE is forcing Reigns to "try" to come off like a badass, I just think he just comes off as a badass in general. It could be just me, but that's just my take on it.

However, I do agree that he needs to speak up sometimes. I'm sure he will get told that though. 

Lastly, all the people complaining Reigns was "standing tall" at the end of RAW need to get over it already. He's not winning the title at Battleground. No one pointed out the fact that he got laid out by Orton on the end of Smackdown, huh? But only close to 3 million people watch Smackdown every week right, so no one saw it right? WWE wants to make people think that he actually has a chance of winning, and I have no problems with that.

@Londrick, I think you were watching a completely different TV show when you said Reigns got a lack luster reaction. He got one of the biggest pops of the night. He got a pretty decent reaction both times he was out there.


----------



## Pip-Man

ROHFan19 said:


> How many Raws in a row are going to end with Reigns standing tall? Again, this is the same bullshit that people got tired of when Cena was doing it, and he still is. Nobody wants to see the same guy stand tall and win every single fucking time. It's predictable and boring and it doesn't help him at all.
> 
> And his promo LOL. *Dude is a charisma vacuum.*


This is a joke,right? Right? Because if this isn't a joke,if your not kidding then....Wow,just wow.No seriously,no one is this clueless :lmao Wow.Good god.Somebody ban this guy,because nobody but a troll would say something this fucking stupid.Except maybe Pyro.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Pip Star said:


> This is a joke,right? Right? Because if this isn't a joke,if your not kidding then....Wow,just wow.No seriously,no one is this clueless :lmao Wow.Good god.Somebody ban this guy,because nobody but a troll would say something this fucking stupid.Except maybe Pyro.


You are honestly the most ignorant poster on this forum.

The guy states a fact, and you call him clueless and ask for him to be banned because Reigns makes your panties wet? 

Seriously, shut the fuck up.


----------



## CM12Punk

cookiepuss said:


> I've been watching the convo and I agree and disagree with some things.
> 
> I thought they fucked up by not having Reigns and Cena at least attempt to help out Ambrose. They could have came up with some shit like having a some locked cage where Reigns and Cena couldn't get in if they tried to help. I guess I could see some logic on WWE's part by not having him in the match.
> 
> I don't think WWE is forcing Reigns to "try" to come off like a badass, I just think he just comes off as a badass in general. It could be just me, but that's just my take on it.
> 
> However, I do agree that he needs to speak up sometimes. I'm sure he will get told that though.
> 
> Lastly, all the people complaining Reigns was "standing tall" at the end of RAW need to get over it already. He's not winning the title at Battleground. No one pointed out the fact that he got laid out by Orton on the end of Smackdown, huh? But only close to 3 million people watch Smackdown every week right, so no one saw it right? WWE wants to make people think that he actually has a chance of winning, and I have no problems with that.
> 
> @Londrick, I think you were watching a completely different TV show when you said Reigns got a lack luster reaction. He got one of the biggest pops of the night. He got a pretty decent reaction both times he was out there.


The only problem I have with is that it's lazy and boring writing. Reigns can still look like he has the biggest chance without standing tall nearly all the time.


----------



## Wynter

Roman Reigns standing tall is all storyline. To make him look legit in the fatal four way with veterans and past champions like Kane, Cena and Orton. And to ego clash with Cena and basically threaten his spot.

Reigns isnt' getting anything out of this but another loss at Battleground :lol And he was already beat down on SmackDown by both Rusev and Randy. But everyone is no selling that shit lol


Roman is a charisma vacuum? Yeah, not at all. Roman just sucks at being overly scripted and in the "bad ass guy with a monotone voice" role he's in. 

Crowd doesn't get drawn to guys who lack charisma. Ask Del Rio how's that working out for him.


----------



## ROHFan19

Pip Star said:


> This is a joke,right? Right? Because if this isn't a joke,if your not kidding then....Wow,just wow.No seriously,no one is this clueless :lmao Wow.Good god.Somebody ban this guy,because nobody but a troll would say something this fucking stupid.Except maybe Pyro.



You realize he puts people to sleep when he speaks right? He's fucking atrocious on the mic. I also love the head swaying and whispering he does when he talks. Really some brilliant stuff. Sure gets across his point to the audience. 

Every crowd in the world will pop for a new guy who does 3 "flashy" moves and is booked as strong as Reigns. His crowd reaction has literally nothing to do with him having charisma and everything to do with his booking.


----------



## CookiePuss

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You are honestly the most ignorant poster on this forum.
> 
> The guy states a fact, and you call him clueless and ask for him to be banned because Reigns make your panties wet?
> 
> Seriously, shut the fuck up.


Opinions don't equate to facts. 

Anyone who says Reigns doesn't have charisma just doesn't want to acknowledge it, or he's just not their taste. If he was such a charisma vacuum, he wouldn't be getting the reactions he gets.


----------



## ROHFan19

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman Reigns standing tall is all storyline. To make him look legit in the fatal four way with veterans and past champions like Kane, Cena and Orton. And to ego clash with Cena and basically threaten his spot.
> 
> Reigns isnt' getting anything out of this but another loss at Battleground :lol
> 
> 
> Roman is a charisma vacuum? Yeah, not at all. Roman just sucks at being overly scripted and in the "bad ass guy with a monotone voice" role he's in.
> 
> Crowd doesn't get drawn to guys who lacks charisma. Ask Del Rio how's that working out for him.




Explain how Ryback had the entire crowd popping for him and chanting Feed Me More for him before his push was killed. Oh wait that's right, he was booked like that. 

Stone Cold has charisma. The Rock has charisma. Cena has charisma. Roman Reigns...no.


----------



## JohnCooley

Their booking is so stupid when it comes to Reigns. This is about to be his second(?) unsuccessful title match, yet they have him standing tall every week.


----------



## Empress

If the crowd didn't give a shit about Reigns, there's no amount of booking that would make people cheer for him. The prime examples are Sheamus , Curtis Axel and Del Rio. He's far from perfect but he's over. There's no grand conspiracy.


----------



## JohnCooley

Empress said:


> If the crowd didn't give a shit about Reigns, there's no amount of booking that would make people cheer for him. The prime examples are Sheamus and Del Rio.



But Sheamus always gets huge reactions


----------



## ROHFan19

cookiepuss said:


> Opinions don't equate to facts.
> 
> Anyone who says Reigns doesn't have charisma just doesn't want to acknowledge it, or he's just not their taste. If he was such a charisma vacuum, he wouldn't be getting the reactions he gets.


You can't deny that any guy with his look that is booked the way he is is going to get those reactions. All Reigns has going for him is his look and strong booking. You can't tell me you think he's above average in the ring or on the mic? 

The WWE did a great job pairing him with Rollins during the Shield so Seth could hide his weaknesses and let Roman do his 3 minute sprints. AKA Samoan drop, superman punch, spear, win. It's really simple actually and it was smart for WWE to do it.

You're crazy if you think the crowd won't turn on Reigns once he goes into singles by himself if he doesn't improve vastly from now until then.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

cookiepuss said:


> Opinions don't equate to facts.
> 
> Anyone who says Reigns doesn't have charisma just doesn't want to acknowledge it, or he's just not their taste. If he was such a charisma vacuum, he wouldn't be getting the reactions he gets.


You're right, opinions don't equate to facts. Facts do though. And, based on everything seen from Reigns, the guy is about as charismatic as a wet sock. He's gotten over because he looks good and does three big spots every match. It has nothing to do with his 'charisma'.


----------



## RyanPelley

cookiepuss said:


> Opinions don't equate to facts.
> 
> Anyone who says Reigns doesn't have charisma just doesn't want to acknowledge it, or he's just not their taste. If he was such a charisma vacuum, he wouldn't be getting the reactions he gets.


Well said. People honestly think mic skills = charisma...


----------



## ROHFan19

Empress said:


> If the crowd didn't give a shit about Reigns, there's no amount of booking that would make people cheer for him. The prime examples are Sheamus , Curtis Axel and Del Rio. He's far from perfect but he's over. There's no grand conspiracy.



Reigns was built up slowly with the Shield. Females want to fuck him and kids love him because he wins and stands tall. AKA Hogan complex. Of course the crowd is going to cheer him.


----------



## CM12Punk

Yeah the one thing I can admit is that unlike Del Rio and Sheamus, Reigns definitely has charisma.



> Roman Reigns standing tall is all storyline. To make him look legit in the fatal four way with veterans and past champions like Kane, Cena and Orton. And to ego clash with Cena and basically threaten his spot.
> 
> Reigns isnt' getting anything out of this but another loss at Battleground And he was already beat down on SmackDown by both Rusev and Randy. But everyone is no selling that shit lol


Nobody no selling it, it's just tiring to see the same thing over and over. Even on Smackdown, it was only thanks to Rusev Orton finally got Reigns. Which basically said Rusev > Reigns > Orton. That equals to "shit Randy, where's the chance you got of winning?". I just think there are far better options than just to write "Romanstandstalllol" nearly every week.


----------



## ROHFan19

RyanPelley said:


> Well said. People honestly think mic skills = charisma...



So you're telling me that if Reigns was booked in the mid card right now and was losing matches here and there that'd he be as over as he is right now then? I mean he has charisma so clearly he'll be over as fuck even if he wasn't booked like the 2nd strongest guy in the company and put in the main event scene right?


----------



## Pip-Man

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You are honestly the most ignorant poster on this forum.
> 
> The guy states a fact, and you call him clueless and ask for him to be banned because Reigns make your panties wet?
> 
> Seriously, shut the fuck up.


:lmao I'm the most ignorant? That's ironic.And I guess I should leave it to you to turn a passing joke into and actual thing.BTW Thanks for the "Flame via rep" Because I now have all I need to get rid of you 


ROHFan19 said:


> You realize he puts people to sleep when he speaks right? He's fucking atrocious on the mic. I also love the head swaying and whispering he does when he talks. Really some brilliant stuff. Sure gets across his point to the audience.
> 
> Every crowd in the world will pop for a new guy who does 3 "flashy" moves and is booked as strong as Reigns. His crowd reaction has literally nothing to do with him having charisma and everything to do with his booking.


Del Rio and Sheamus. :lmao

*THIS IS MY HOUSE!!* :HA


----------



## ROHFan19

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You're right, opinions don't equate to facts. Facts do though. And, based on everything seen from Reigns, the guy is about as charismatic as a wet sock. He's gotten over because he looks good and does three big spots every match. It has nothing to do with his 'charisma'.


We clearly think exactly the same way.

And I'm not disagreeing that Del Rio or Sheamus have no charisma either. But neither of them were booked like they were going to be the next Cena, so you really can't compare them that way.


----------



## Empress

ROHFan19 said:


> Reigns was built up slowly with the Shield. Females want to fuck him and kids love him because he wins and stands tall. AKA Hogan complex. Of course the crowd is going to cheer him.


Those same attributes hold true for other wrestlers who can't get a reaction from the crowd. There should not be qualifiers next to Roman's name . He is over. If he were lacking on charisma and unable to hold the audience's attention since the split of the Shield, he would be coming out to crickets.

Every wrestler should be able to get themselves over and the WWE assists with gimmicks/angles. But ultimately, it's up to the wrestler to carry the ball.


----------



## CM12Punk

ROHFan19 said:


> We clearly think exactly the same way.
> 
> And I'm not disagreeing that Del Rio or Sheamus have no charisma either. *But neither of them were booked like they were going to be the next Cena, so you really can't compare them that way*.


I'm not even a Reigns fan but this is completely false.


----------



## p862011

RyanPelley said:


> Well said. People honestly think mic skills = charisma...


i know right lol iwc still has no idea what charisma is

jeff hardy has tons of charisma be sucks on the mic

mic skills is not what charisma is


----------



## ROHFan19

CM12Punk said:


> I'm not even a Reigns fan but this is completely false.


When the fuck was Sheamus or Del Rio booked to be the next Cena? They both were heels when they were being booked the strongest anyway.


----------



## Wynter

It's one of them nights :lmao

We just all need to agree to disagree. If you both are so adamant the crowd will turn on Roman, why dont' you sit back and enjoy the ride? And once he starts getting booed out of the building, you can come back and say "I told you so!" Deal? :lol


----------



## ROHFan19

Empress said:


> Those same attributes hold true for other wrestlers who can't get a reaction from the crowd. There should not be qualifiers next to Roman's name . He is over. If he were lacking on charisma and unable to hold the audience's attention since the split of the Shield, he would be coming out to crickets.
> 
> Every wrestler should be able to get themselves over and the WWE assists with gimmicks/angles. But ultimately, it's up to the wrestler to carry the ball.


No it's not. If that were the case than Ziggler and Ryder would have gotten huge pushes because they both were considerably over. So it's not on the wrestler...ultimately it's politics.

And the difference between Reigns and those guys is their booking. I'm still waiting for somebody to explain why Ryback got the same reactions when he was getting pushed and comes out to crickets now. Did he have charisma back then and all of a sudden lost it?

Somebody please answer that for me.


----------



## JohnCooley

The crowd aren't going to turn on Roman anytime soon.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's one of them nights :lmao
> 
> We just all need to agree to disagree. If you both are so adamant the crowd will turn on Roman, why dont' you sit back and enjoy the ride? And once he starts getting booed out of the building, you can come back and say "I told you so!" Deal? :lol


This. 

Some of these crystal balls need to be returned. Wasn't Roman supposed to be sent back to NXT after the Shield broke up because no one was here for him? fpalm

If he flops, so be it. But give credit where it's due.


----------



## ROHFan19

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's one of them nights :lmao
> 
> We just all need to agree to disagree. If you both are so adamant the crowd will turn on Roman, why dont' you sit back and enjoy the ride? And once he starts getting booed out of the building, you can come back and say "I told you so!" Deal? :lol



Because the guy clearly has potential. He already has the look. Mic skills and ring work can be improved upon. But if you push a guy to early, especially the super push he's getting right now, ultimately it will hurt him. AKA Ryback. The slow build push is way more effective than the hot shot push.

I mean, Reigns is the favorite to main event and win the title at Wrestlemania, yet he still is to have a quality singles match and hasn't worked a singles match over 7 minutes or so right? Then all of a sudden he's supposed to go 20+ at the biggest show of the year? Don't you think it's a little too early for that shit?


----------



## Bushmaster

ROHFan19 said:


> Explain how Ryback had the entire crowd popping for him and chanting Feed Me More for him before his push was killed. Oh wait that's right, he was booked like that.
> 
> Stone Cold has charisma. The Rock has charisma. Cena has charisma. Roman Reigns...no.


Amazing how WWE can book someone into getting amazing crowd reactions and take them away almost as fast. Think we witnessed that with Cesaro, hugely over around Mania time and now just nothing after weekly losses and shit booking. 

+1


----------



## CM12Punk

ROHFan19 said:


> When the fuck was Sheamus or Del Rio booked to be the next Cena? They both were heels when they were being booked the strongest anyway.


Ok maybe Del Rio wasn't the next Cena but they sure has hell wanted us to like him with all the accomplishments they gave him. 4 world champions, MITB, Winner of the only 40 man Royal Rumble. Most of them were just in his debut year or soon after.

But Sheamus? Did you forget 2011-2013? The dude was Brogue-kicking everyone while being the "nice Irish pansy". It's only now they toned it down but it still happens. Only thing is he's not interesting enough to be Cena 2.0.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's one of them nights :lmao
> 
> *We just all need to agree to disagree.* If you both are so adamant the crowd will turn on Roman, why dont' you sit back and enjoy the ride? And once he starts getting booed out of the building, you can come back and say "I told you so!" Deal? :lol


I agree :agree:


----------



## Pip-Man

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's one of them nights :lmao
> 
> We just all need to agree to disagree. If you both are so adamant the crowd will turn on Roman, why dont' you sit back and enjoy the ride? And once he starts getting booed out of the building, you can come back and say "I told you so!" Deal? :lol


Or we can just keep :berried them :lmao


BTW Wynter,I didn't even Realize you went premium :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274

ROHFan19 said:


> I'm still waiting for somebody to explain why Ryback got the same reactions when he was getting pushed and comes out to crickets now. Did he have charisma back then and all of a sudden lost it?


Boom. ROHfan19 schools the ignorant once again.


----------



## p862011

ROHFan19 said:


> When the fuck was Sheamus or Del Rio booked to be the next Cena? They both were heels when they were being booked the strongest anyway.


sheamus won the fucking title within 5 months in wwe by beating cena cleanly


----------



## ROHFan19

Was Daniel Bryan booked to be the next Cena too since he beat him clean? I mean what the fuck.


----------



## CM12Punk

ROHFan19 said:


> Last time I checked Sheamus was a heel at that time. Why are you comparing whether or not a heel is getting cheers?


Sheamus was face at the time...


----------



## Empress

Pip Star said:


> Or we can just keep :berried them :lmao
> 
> 
> BTW Wynter,I didn't even Realize you went premium :mark:


Welcome to the premium club bae. I didn't realize you upgraded either, Wynter.


----------



## CookiePuss

ROHFan19 said:


> You can't deny that any guy with his look that is booked the way he is is going to get those reactions. All Reigns has going for him is his look and strong booking. You can't tell me you think he's above average in the ring or on the mic?
> 
> The WWE did a great job pairing him with Rollins during the Shield so Seth could hide his weaknesses and let Roman do his 3 minute sprints. AKA Samoan drop, superman punch, spear, win. It's really simple actually and it was smart for WWE to do it.
> 
> You're crazy if you think the crowd won't turn on Reigns once he goes into singles by himself if he doesn't improve vastly from now until then.


Of course booking counts. That's how wrestling works. Go listen to a Jim Ross podcast or something if you want to get some wrestling knowledge. I don't think he's Daniel Bryan in the ring, or Stone Cold Steve Austin or The Rock on the mic, but I don't think he's a talentless hack either.

He's improving, has improved tremendously since debuting with The Shield, and will continue to down the line.

Get over your 32 million moves obsession. Everyone has a moveset, and Reigns moveset stands out because they all are made to have impact. How many moves does Dean Ambrose do again? Hmmm, let's see: Clothesline, Thez press, Figure four, Finisher, dropkick...maybe there's more but I can't recall. Does him doing a limited set of maneuvers make him any less of a talent? I'm sure he could do more moves if he wanted to, and the same goes for Reigns. 

Reigns does the Superman Punch, Samoan drop, flying clothesline, corner body splash, the dropkick on the ropes outside the ring, and the spear. How many moves are those? 6? Some of the moves marks are very selective when it comes to jumping on wrestler's "lack of moves". I guess it comes with the territory. Whenever there's a new guy that's getting popular, he will get chewed to bits, and especially since he's not a darling.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

CM12Punk said:


> Sheamus was face at the time...


Sheamus was a heel when he beat cena for the WWE title.


----------



## ROHFan19

CM12Punk said:


> Sheamus was face at the time...


Yeah I just checked that and edited. Honestly couldn't remember.


----------



## CM12Punk

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Sheamus was a heel when he beat cena for the WWE title.


I'm talking about Sheamus from 2011-2013.


----------



## Pip-Man

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Boom. ROHfan19 schools the ignorant once again.


Best not to listen to a Kidd,Christian,Usos,Styles,and Roode fan about charisma :lmao


----------



## ROHFan19

cookiepuss said:


> Of course booking counts. That's how wrestling works. Go listen to a Jim Ross podcast or something if you want to get some wrestling knowledge. I don't think he's Daniel Bryan in the ring, or Stone Cold Steve Austin or The Rock on the mic, but I don't think he's a talentless hack either.
> 
> He's improving, has improved tremendously since debuting with The Shield, and will continue to down the line.
> 
> Get over your 32 million moves obsession. Everyone has a moveset, and Reigns moveset stands out because they all are made to have impact. How many moves does Dean Ambrose do again? Hmmm, let's see: Clothesline, Thez press, Figure four, Finisher, dropkick...maybe there's more but I can't recall. Does him doing a limited set of maneuvers make him any less of a talent? I'm sure he could do more moves if he wanted to, and the same goes for Reigns.
> 
> Reigns does the Superman Punch, Samoan drop, flying clothesline, corner body splash, the dropkick on the ropes outside the ring, and the spear. How many moves are those? 6? Some of the moves marks are very selective when it comes to jumping on wrestler's "lack of moves". I guess it comes with the territory. Whenever there's a new guy that's getting popular, he will get chewed to bits, and especially since he's not a darling.




Never said he was a talentless hack. Don't have a 32 million moves obsession either. What is a fact though is that Reigns was paired with Rollins in tags so Rollins could work 90% of the match to protect Reigns. 

His extended moveset like he used in FCW and NXT is fine. That doesn't change the fact that he's yet to have a solid singles match in WWE.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

ROHfan19? :kobe

LOL what a geek.


----------



## Wynter

ROHFan19 said:


> Because the guy clearly has potential. He already has the look. Mic skills and ring work can be improved upon. But if you push a guy to early, especially the super push he's getting right now, ultimately it will hurt him. AKA Ryback. The slow build push is way more effective than the hot shot push.
> 
> I mean, Reigns is the favorite to main event and win the title at Wrestlemania, yet he still is to have a quality singles match and hasn't worked a singles match over 7 minutes or so right? Then all of a sudden he's supposed to go 20+ at the biggest show of the year? Don't you think it's a little too early for that shit?


Actually he's been having 15 and 20 minute plus matches in the house shows. He has been receiving great reviews, his recent bouts with Randy Orton-described as great/fantastic with both of them having great chemistry--and a reportedly awesome Street Fight with Bray last week or some time before that.

So yes, WWE is preparing him for longer matches. And it's dirtsheet rumors. WrestleMania is 9 months from now and he's already being crucified for something that may or may not happen. Plans change all the time. 

Here, go to the mic section of this article(if you want to) and watch the videos. Roman can do way better on the mic, he's just stuck in a very stifling and limited role 

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/7...ns-is-only-a-few-tweaks-away-from-being-great

WWE isn't ready to pull the trigger on Roman yet, they would have made him Mr. MITB or handed him the titles if they were. Roman is very much in test run mode. WWE is putting him in a top guy spot to see how he handles it and how the crowd reacts. They're giving him more experience talking in front of a crowd and having him work lengthy matches on house shows.

The two years they fucked him over by barely letting him speak and grooming him as a Hot Tag Guy instead of building on his FCW singles experience, they're trying to make up for it now.

I'm more inclined to remain optimistic. I'm not willing to spend the energy on being unnecessarily negative.


----------



## RyanPelley

ROHFan19 said:


> So you're telling me that if Reigns was booked in the mid card right now and was losing matches here and there that'd he be as over as he is right now then? I mean he has charisma so clearly he'll be over as fuck even if he wasn't booked like the 2nd strongest guy in the company and put in the main event scene right?


Lol, this isn't about fantasy scenarios. Even if it's "womans thinking he fkn hot", they're reacting to him on a consistent basis. He's acting and a crowd of people reacts to him... By definition, that's charisma. Go ahead, look it up. 

Because it's a word loosely thrown around and misinterpreted doesn't change the true meaning of the word. I understand, because Reigns doesn't come out every week and fly around the ring or cut a 15 minute promo that would make Ric Flair blush, you don't think he's charismatic. Okay Webster, re-write your dictionary for the sake of disliking someone.

It's cool, I'm not expecting Reigns to be a great talker all of a sudden or a technical god. But hey... the audience is drawn into what he's doing; i.e. charisma.


----------



## Wynter

Thanks for the Premium Club welcome, Loves :cheer


----------



## ROHFan19

WynterWarm12 said:


> Actually he's been having 15 and 20 minute plus matches in the house shows. He has been receiving great reviews, his recent bouts with Randy Orton-described as great/fantastic with both of them having great chemistry--and a reportedly awesome Street Fight with Bray last week or some time before that.
> 
> So yes, WWE is preparing him for longer matches. And it's dirtsheet rumors. WrestleMania is 9 months from now and he's already being crucified for something that may or may not happen. Plans change all the time.
> 
> Here, go to the mic section of this article(if you want to) and watch the videos. Roman can do way better on the mic, he's just stuck in a very stifling and limited role
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/7...ns-is-only-a-few-tweaks-away-from-being-great
> 
> WWE isn't ready to pull the trigger on Roman yet, they would have made him Mr. MITB or handed him the titles if they were. Roman is very much in test run mode. WWE is putting him in a top guy spot to see how he handles it and how the crowd reacts. They're giving him more experience talking in front of a crowd and having him work lengthy matches on house shows.
> 
> The two years they fucked him over by barely letting him speak and grooming him as a Hot Tag Guy instead of building on his FCW singles experience, they're trying to make up for it now.
> 
> I'm more inclined to remain optimistic. I'm not willing to spend the energy on being unnecessarily negative.


Good to hear about the house shows...I've been saying all along I think that Reigns/Ortons at Summerslam will do wonders for him and get a lot of people who don't like him right now, like myself to at least see something in him. Especially if Randy really wants to elevate him, and since it's something new I feel like Randy will carry him to something pretty good.

Pretty much everything else I agree with. I'm not saying he hasn't improved on the mic or in the ring. Clearly he has...I just think he needs a lot more work. Not saying that he won't ever get there.


----------



## ROHFan19

RyanPelley said:


> Lol, this isn't about fantasy scenarios. Even if it's "womans thinking he fkn hot", they're reacting to him on a consistent basis. He's acting and a crowd of people reacts to him... By definition, that's charisma. Go ahead, look it up.
> 
> Because it's a word loosely thrown around and misinterpreted doesn't change the true meaning of the word. I understand, because Reigns doesn't come out every week and fly around the ring or cut a 15 minute promo that would make Ric Flair blush, you don't think he's charismatic. Okay Webster, re-write your dictionary for the sake of disliking someone.
> 
> It's cool, I'm not expecting Reigns to be a great talker all of a sudden or a technical god. But hey... the audience is drawn into what he's doing; i.e. charisma.


Again, so did Ryback have charisma and then lost it all of a sudden? Because he was over as fuck and the hottest in the company at one point. Now he comes out to crickets. What happened? Surely since he has charisma he shouldn't be coming out to crickets.


----------



## CookiePuss

> Never said he was a talentless hack. Don't have a 32 million moves obsession either.


That's not the impression I got based off your previous comments. 



> What is a fact though is that Reigns was paired with Rollins in tags so Rollins could work 90% of the match to protect Reigns.


90% is a bit of a stretch. Reigns held his own weight in The Shield. He contributed to their success as much as Rollins and Ambrose did. And Rollins is the better wrestler, so why wouldn't he get more ring time over Reigns? I don't really see your point. You're telling me that WWE is wrong for protecting someone who they want to build as a big star?



> That doesn't change the fact that he's yet to have a solid singles match in WWE.


By whose standards? Yours? I guess so if we're going to go based off your opinion. I thought he had a pretty decent match with Barrett on Smackdown, and I thought his match with Rusev on Smackdown wasn't too bad as well.


----------



## Wynter

ROHFan19 said:


> Good to hear about the house shows...I've been saying all along I think that Reigns/Ortons at Summerslam will do wonders for him and get a lot of people who don't like him right now, like myself to at least see something in him.
> 
> Pretty much everything else I agree with. I'm not saying he hasn't improved on the mic or in the ring. Clearly he has...I just think he needs a lot more work. Not saying that he won't ever get there.


Oh, he definitely needs work. Some people are shitting on him as if he's about to be champion tomorrow,though. WWE has 9 months to make something solid out of Roman and if he doesn't improve by that time, best believe WWE isn't going to risk a failure of a main event at Wrestle freaking Mania :lol 

They may cross their fingers and sacrifice 50 virgins in hopes he will be, but they definitely don't want a guy they have so much faith in, fall flat on his face. WWE has been pretty damn patient with Roman so far. When has WWE ever been afraid to go balls deep in our mouth?? :lmao

He has been here for two years and doesn't have a singles title to his name. And any title shots he gets into, he's guaranteed to lose and only there to advance his storyline with whoever.

WWE is willing to give Roman time to improve on his weaknesses before shooting him to the moon. I think they're doing a fine job when you consider how trigger happy WWE can get :lol


----------



## ROHFan19

I'm not saying they're wrong for protecting him, but without the other 2 Shield members I'm pretty sure Reigns would have flopped. He was very raw when he came in and they both clearly helped him out big time, and I'm sure he would admit that.

Just based off everything that I've seen from others on this forum, most don't think he's had a solid singles match yet. 

Agree to disagree.


----------



## Pip-Man

ROHFan19 said:


> Again, so did Ryback have charisma and then lost it all of a sudden? Because he was over as fuck and the hottest in the company at one point. Now he comes out to crickets. What happened? Surely since he has charisma he shouldn't be coming out to crickets.


Ryback is in the same boat as Cesaro.Ryback was over because of his catchphrase just like Cesaro was over because of the swing.Neither of them have charisma like Roman.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

This guy ROHfan19 just PM'ed me something terrible.


----------



## Wynter

Ryback has charisma, but WWE never lets him go out there and show it. Dude is a funny guy, but Rybaxel don't get any segment times on live tv. How the hell is Ryback supposed to get over if you don't show him? :lol


----------



## ROHFan19

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, he definitely needs work. Some people are shitting on him as if he's about to be champion tomorrow,though. WWE has 9 months to make something solid out of Roman and if he doesn't improve by that time, best believe WWE isn't going to risk a failure of a main event at Wrestle freaking Mania :lol
> 
> They may cross their fingers and sacrifice 50 virgins in hopes he will be, but they definitely don't want a guy they have so much faith in, fall flat on his face. WWE has been pretty damn patient with Roman so far. When has WWE ever been afraid to go balls deep in our mouth?? :lmao
> 
> He has been here for two years and doesn't have a singles title to his name. And any title shots he gets into, he's guaranteed to lose and only there to advance his storyline with whoever.
> 
> WWE is willing to give Roman time to improve on his weaknesses before shooting him to the moon. I think they're doing a fine job when you consider how trigger happy WWE can get :lol


I hope you're right but I'm not convinced right now that they won't shoot him to the moon either way. Especially with Cena getting older, Bryan being hurt and nobody knowing what's going on with him. They clearly need a new star, and really soon. I think it would be way more effective to have his big moment at WM32 rather than WM31 unless he improves tenfold over the next 8 months.


----------



## ROHFan19

Pip Star said:


> Ryback is in the same boat as Cesaro.Ryback was over because of his catchphrase just like Cesaro was over because of the swing.Neither of them have charisma like Roman.


I kind of agree with that, but I think that Ryback had a little bit more to do with his catchphrase. I'm just not going to treat Reigns like he's the King of Charisma when he's booked the way that he is.

Can you at least admit that his booking plays a decent role in the crowd reaction that he gets?


----------



## Empress

I've got no problem with Reigns getting his Wrestlemania moment at 32. He can get a marquee match next year but not the main event.


----------



## CookiePuss

ROHFan19 said:


> I kind of agree with that, but I think that Ryback had a little bit more to do with his catchphrase. I'm just not going to treat Reigns like he's the King of Charisma when he's booked the way that he is.
> 
> Can you at least admit that his booking plays a decent role in the crowd reaction that he gets?


Booking plays a role in everyone's reaction. Why do you think The Shield got so over in the first place? They were running everybody down because they were BOOKED TO DO SO.


----------



## p862011

ROHFan19 said:


> I kind of agree with that, but I think that Ryback had a little bit more to do with his catchphrase. I'm just not going to treat Reigns like he's the King of Charisma when he's booked the way that he is.
> 
> Can you at least admit that his booking plays a decent role in the crowd reaction that he gets?


of course it does if the rock was booked like a jabroni and losing every week he wouldn't be as over either

if the creative team books a superstar like they don't care neither will the fans


----------



## ROHFan19

Empress said:


> I've got no problem with Reigns getting his Wrestlemania moment at 32. He can get a marquee match next year but not the main event.


Seem to be on the same page now. I think Reigns would benefit greatly if they just let him be a bad ass and be himself on the mic. Everything he says comes across as forced to me, probably because he's saying what the shit creative team wrote. 

I know they won't hold out for this long but I'd really like to see Reigns/HHH at Mania. Not going to happen, but would feel way more important.


----------



## ROHFan19

cookiepuss said:


> Booking plays a role in everyone's reaction. Why do you think The Shield got so over in the first place? They were running everybody down because they were BOOKED TO DO SO.


You're wrong though because Ryder and Ziggler have always been booked like shit and they got huge reactions at times. Bryan as well. The key to Bryan getting over was him being booked so poorly that the crowd was like "fuck this, this is bullshit." So it's not always the booking.


----------



## Wynter

Ryback always exuded confidence in what he did. Dude went out there and wrecked shit and you believed this man was a legit beast. Because he carried himself that way. No nonsense, just there to destroy. 

I don't why people think Ryback didn't and doesn't have charisma. You gotta make people believe in your character and be drawn to it, invested.


----------



## Pip-Man

ROHFan19 said:


> I kind of agree with that, but I think that Ryback had a little bit more to do with his catchphrase. I'm just not going to treat Reigns like he's the King of Charisma when he's booked the way that he is.
> 
> Can you at least admit that his booking plays a decent role in the crowd reaction that he gets?


Yes.Thank god I don't have to elaborate though,cookiepuss$) already did.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

The question is simple should Roman add a second finisher to the spear and if so what should it be?


----------



## CookiePuss

ROHFan19 said:


> You're wrong though because Ryder and Ziggler have always been booked like shit and they got huge reactions at times. Bryan as well. The key to Bryan getting over was him being booked so poorly that the crowd was like "fuck this, this is bullshit." So it's not always the booking.


Not going to comment about Ryder, because I was taking a break from wrestling when he was popular.

Ziggler was given a body guard in Big E, a girfriend in AJ, and was given good booking back then which got him over. He also turned babyface and got BOOKED to win the WHC. Some people in the crowd just hung on to that short success Ziggler had. 

Daniel Bryan was main eventing almost every RAW after Summerslam. He got over by how he was booked with Kane in team hell no. Booking plays a huge role in how people portray wrestlers. There's no way around it.

No one cares about a loser or someone who isn't presented to big a big deal or some kind of player.


----------



## Pip-Man

ROHFan19 said:


> You're wrong though because Ryder and Ziggler have always been booked like shit and they got huge reactions at times. Bryan as well. The key to Bryan getting over was him being booked so poorly that the crowd was like "fuck this, this is bullshit." So it's not always the booking.


Don't get it twisted.They might not have had good booking but they were allowed to have characters that the audience could get emotionally invested in,Bryan especially.Reigns doesn't have that.


----------



## Wynter

Who said treat Roman like King of Charisma, our problem was you saying he was devoid of any charisma. 

That's a damn like when we have a walking Crowd Killer in the name of Del Rio lol Dude's a great worker, but my god can you give any less shit about him :lol


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

I'm still surprised the superman punch wasn't put over as his main finisher.


----------



## Empress

cookiepuss said:


> Booking plays a role in everyone's reaction. Why do you think The Shield got so over in the first place? They were running everybody down because they were BOOKED TO DO SO.


:clap
Roman is not receiving special treatment. He is receiving the same booking as others.



ROHFan19 said:


> Seem to be on the same page now. I think Reigns would benefit greatly if they just let him be a bad ass and be himself on the mic. Everything he says comes across as forced to me, probably because he's saying what the shit creative team wrote.
> 
> I know they won't hold out for this long but I'd really like to see Reigns/HHH at Mania. Not going to happen, but would feel way more important.


I want to see Reigns and Hunter at Mania but the train seems to have left the station. I can only hope that Roman continues to adapt and improve. If it is January 2015 and he still has not made a dent in the detractions, the main event at Wrestlemania should not be put on his shoulders. But it's July 2014 and he seems to be finding his way. With a few tweaks, he can steady his course and not go off rails. It's annoying that so many want him to fail just because he's not a personal favorite.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

No reason to really. He can use the superman punch as a secondary finisher if he needs to.


----------



## Wynter

And if WWE let's him do what comes naturally and comfortable to him :homer2


----------



## Devitt

I cant staaaaaaaaaand the spear. 

Superman punch over the spear as others have stated.


----------



## ROHFan19

cookiepuss said:


> Not going to comment about Ryder, because I was taking a break from wrestling when he was popular.
> 
> Ziggler was given a body guard in Big E, a girfriend in AJ, and was given good booking back then which got him over. He also turned babyface and got BOOKED to win the WHC. Some people in the crowd just hung on to that short success Ziggler had.
> 
> Daniel Bryan was main eventing almost every RAW after Summerslam. He got over by how he was booked with Kane in team hell no. Booking plays a huge role in how people portray wrestlers. There's no way around it.
> 
> No one cares about a loser or someone who isn't presented to big a big deal or some kind of player.



Ziggler and Bryan were both getting pretty good reactions way before those moments though.


----------



## ROHFan19

WynterWarm12 said:


> And if WWE let's him do what comes naturally and comfortable to him :homer2


Like him going off the cuff last week and saying "When Roman Reigns is in the house, damn right John Cena sucks". I popped for that. Not just because of the Cena thing, but because a wrestler actually acknowledged the crowd which seems to be frowned upon nowadays for whatever reason.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

Give him the Rock Bottom or a spinning side slam of sorts.


----------



## JohnCooley

Here for him doing the Rock Bottom


----------



## Wynter

It almost drives me insane, all the potential Roman has and I'm just sitting here waiting patiently until I can go "I told you so!"  

:lol Nah, but seriously, it makes me even more impatient when I know Roman can progress faster if WWE would make a few simple tweaks. And its not like the tweaks are out of his comfort zone. The beauty of it is that is _is_ in his comfort zone. Especially the mic work.

I just need WWE to throw me a bone here :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

People would actually want the Superman Punch to be his finisher :drake1 I think that move looks like shit, 80% of his offense is punching so a punching finisher would be meh. His spear is perfect, it looks great. It's also a move that looks believable, I'd groan if a superman punch was what won him the WWE title at mania :jordan4


----------



## CookiePuss

ROHFan19 said:


> Ziggler and Bryan were both getting pretty good reactions way before those moments though.


Booking plays a major role in getting wrestlers over. I rest my case.


----------



## squeelbitch

why am i starting to feel like reigns is going to be yet another victim to wwe trying to get cena over even more


----------



## ROHFan19

squeelbitch said:


> why am i starting to feel like reigns is going to be yet another victim to wwe trying to get cena over even more


Because every time they build someone up, he gets fed to Cena. This will be different though.


----------



## Wynter

squeelbitch said:


> why am i starting to feel like reigns is going to be yet another victim to wwe trying to get cena over even more












Don't you even dare 

:lol Oh god, if Roman gets fed to Cena, there's really no hope for anyone


----------



## -XERO-

*


----------



## ironcladd1

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

No. He's got three moves in his entire arsenal.

Only ring technicians like Cena can handle any more than that. :cena3


----------



## Wynter

Sooooo, that go home show, yeah?

Best Raw of the year by far.....


*tumbleweed rolls by*


----------



## CornNthemorN

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

some sort of power bomb


----------



## Xderby

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

He dont need only a new finisher,he need fucking new moves.


----------



## NapperX

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

I would like to see him adapt to a whole new move-set, but he can keep the spear and superman punch. The problem with his current limited move-set is what if someone challenges him to a Submission Match?. He needs a at least a few more signature moves, and a submission finisher.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

He has a second. The first is the SUPERMAN PAWNCH!!! The second is the SPAYURRRRRR!!! This is his entire arsenal. Kayfabe-wise, how anyone hasn't caught on to this and isn't dodging it every time he flinches is beyond me.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

It would be good if he got a 5th or 6th move, let alone a second finisher.


----------



## Malakai

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

He needs more to his regular moveset first.
If he did get another finisher, I hope like hell it is NOT a powerbomb. They always give the big, muscular guys the powerbomb. 
Burning Hammer would be cool.
Also, this isnt a finisher in any way, but how pissed would it be to see him dive over the ropes with the superman punch


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

Yeah, that'd be nice.

Burning Hammer would be cool to see from Reigns.

And some more "Samoan" moves from his family heritage if he must.


----------



## T-Viper

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

I'm really over spears by _anybody_. I'm kind of sick of big punches as well - Big Show's, Bad News Barrett's, etc. The fans seem to like it, so whatever, just find them boring/outplayed and don't buy them personally.


----------



## ManureTheBear

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

He got pins using 1) the Spear 2) the Superman-punch. That's two, no?

While we're discussing his moveset, I really don't like his apron dropkick. Reigns isn't the biggest guy, but I'm sure he can pull off more power moves. Maybe hit a delayed suplex every once in a while, big guy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*



ManureTheBear said:


> While we're discussing his moveset, I really don't like his apron dropkick. Reigns isn't the biggest guy, but I'm sure he can pull off more power moves. Maybe hit a delayed suplex every once in a while, big guy.


He doesn't even hit it properly. It looks like he pulls out right between jumping and landing on the apron.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

Add more "Samoan" moves and I think Rock Bottom would be a great finisher and a nod to the Rock.


----------



## The Sharpshooter

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

He needs to get rid of the spear and find a new finisher - the spear is so overused and although Edge used it as a finisher (and Batista to a lesser extent) a finisher for a main eventer should be unique to them. Also, I wouldn't mind seeing him add a Samoan drop or two.


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*



Crasp said:


> It would be good if he got a 5th or 6th move, let alone a second finisher.


What's his 4th move?


----------



## superplex23

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*



zevel6 said:


> He needs to get rid of the spear and find a new finisher - the spear is so overused and although Edge used it as a finisher (and Batista to a lesser extent) *a finisher for a main eventer should be unique to them*. Also, I wouldn't mind seeing him add a *Samoan drop *or two.


Very good points. He should keep the spear as a signiture move that sets up his finisher.

Be nice to see an Umaga (RIP) style Samoan Drop with a launch first, jump and catch on the shoulders while airbourne and into Samoan Drop.



Nekomancer said:


> Add more "Samoan" moves and I think *Rock Bottom *would be a great finisher and a nod to the Rock.


He has used a that Full Nelson to Rock Bottom which looks quite nice. Add in a "OOH AHH!" before he lifts them, and we have a new finisher (with overractions from Cole and King, as well as mentioning the new name of the new finisher).


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

I could see him pulling off the Awesome Bomb, but the spear is fine.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

He needs to get rid of the superman punch, it's an insult to any fans intelligence. He should learn the basics before thinking of another finisher although, I think he'd look pretty good doing a bucklebomb (powerbomb opponent into the buckles).



> Burning Hammer would be cool to see from Reigns.


That would be cool from anybody in the WWE but that's not happening in today's environment. That move is dangerous.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

This one.


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

He needs regular moves before finishers.


----------



## ManureTheBear

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*



Shenron said:


> He needs regular moves before finishers.


One would think so, but he doesn't, not really. Look how meteoric Ryback's rise to prominence was, using three moves:

1) The "meat-hook" clothesline
2) The Shell-shock
3) The "bloody awful" no-sell

Reigns isn't going to need to work 20minute four-star matches that soon, so he can gradually add moves that get over - a luxury afforded by very few.


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*



ManureTheBear said:


> One would think so, but he doesn't, not really. Look how meteoric Ryback's rise to prominence was, using three moves:
> 
> 1) The "meat-hook" clothesline
> 2) The Shell-shock
> 3) The "bloody awful" no-sell
> 
> Reigns isn't going to need to work 20minute four-star matches that soon, so he can gradually add moves that get over - a luxury afforded by very few.


He is working a (shitty) main event on Sunday where he will probably just stay in a corner until they find time for him to spam Soopaman Punches, get lost for another 10 minutes and start spamming Spears at the end.

Shite workers getting pushes is always awkward.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

I'd give him Kenny Kings finisher, it's an awesome looking powermove and would fit Roman down to a T.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

A variation of the Rock Bottom would probably do the trick. Let's be honest, Reigns and Rock are going to cross paths at some point in the future either as allies or possibly for Rock's last match to pass the torch.

Roman's Dad has two finishers listed on wikipedia: Samoan drop and the stomach vise. No one uses a stomach vise anymore so it would at least be unique.


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*



braajeri said:


> What's his 4th move?


1. Spear
2. Superman Punch
3. Apron Dropkick
4. Uppercut
5. Jumping clothesline (He did this twice on RAW last night so it would appear he's up to five right now.)

I'm a fan of him but ready for his moveset to expand to at least 8 or 9 moves.


----------



## Bray's Family

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

I'm still waiting for someone else to use the Dominator so maybe Reigns could get that. 

I agree with those who are tired of a spear finisher as well as a punch finisher for a guy that pretty much only punches throughout most of his matches anyway. The superman punch isn't even his only "jumping" move.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

He should use this as a "big match" finisher:


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

A Variation of some sort of Jacknife powerbomb will work


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

Wait, are you saying he should add a 4th move? Next you'll say he can add a 5th move and be as good as :cena3


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*



A-C-P said:


> Wait, are you saying he should add a 4th move? NExt you'll say he can add a 5th move and be as good as :cena3


:lmao

Wrote this in the Reings thread some time ago:



> Roman doing a pumphandle slam/powerbomb will make some fanboys go :yum: :lol
> 
> But seriously, I agree with his signature combo, it's used too much even if it gets the crowd going, which is exactly why it should be done sparingly.
> 
> He does the usual Samoan headbutts already; they are trying to present him as powerhouse so a fallaway slam or two won't hurt him; there are plenty of powerbombs he can probably do and while drivers are not super common in WWE these days, just for name's sake it seems fitting to have this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Orton and Goldust are doing it, but a scoop powerslam does seem somewhat fitting for Reigns I guess :hmm:
> 
> As for suplexes (even though I don't see him as such type of wrestler) I suggest something like:
> Delayed Vertical Suplex (to accent his "strength")
> Belly-to-Belly Suplex
> Dragon Suplex (even though it's gonna hurt my soul to see him doing it )
> Half Nelson Suplex
> Pumphandle Suplex
> Wheelbarrow Suplex (against smaller and agile guys)
> Exploder/T-Bone Suplex
> Double Underhook Suplex
> Gutwrench Suplex
> Inverted Suplex


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*



A-C-P said:


> Wait, are you saying he should add a 4th move? NExt you'll say he can add a 5th move and be as good as :cena3


I just came here to quote this :

Post count:6666

Take some devilish reps.


----------



## Empress

Roman is making the promo rounds this morning.

Romans Reigns stopped by the studio today! #wwe #romanreigns #hisjawlineisamazing #wfnc
http://instagram.com/p/qeYWPmv42m/


It's #NEVER too early to interview WWE Superstar Roman Reigns
http://instagram.com/p/qeWQ5lyE2R/

My son was so excited and surprised to meet WWE wrestler, Roman Reigns
http://instagram.com/p/qeaR-II4J-/


----------



## Romangirl252

Last night at Monday Night Raw everybody was cheering loud for Roman when he came out...at the end of the show when Roman left the ring he was talking,signing and taking pictures with the fans...I was in the section off on the ride side of the entrance ramp...when Roman was leaving up the ramp he walked by us but didn't stop so I almost had a chance to touch Roman


----------



## Empress

Romangirl252 said:


> Last night at Monday Night Raw everybody was cheering loud for Roman when he came out...at the end of the show when Roman left the ring he was talking,signing and taking pictures with the fans...I was in the section off on the ride side of the entrance ramp...when Roman was leaving up the ramp he walked by us but didn't stop so I almost had a chance to touch Roman


Sounds like you had a great time even though you didn't get a chance to touch him. I'm always happy to hear that the crowd is behind him. It's cool that he's signing autographs and taking pictures. He doesn't strike me as someone who takes the fans for granted.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So I missed RAW, but I'm seeing literally everyone saying it was boring, even Russo. And it appears Reigns is still talking low on the mic :/.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *So I missed RAW, but I'm seeing literally everyone saying it was boring, even Russo. And it appears Reigns is still talking low on the mic :/.*


Yep, pretty much, Though he didn't use the "Asses and Attack" line last night (or at least I didn't hear it) so that's a plus (Y)


----------



## Empress

A-C-P said:


> Yep, pretty much, Though he didn't use the "Asses and Attack" line last night (or at least I didn't hear it) so that's a plus (Y)


I didn't hear it either.


----------



## OMGeno

The Reigns Train said:


> *So I missed RAW, but I'm seeing literally everyone saying it was boring, even Russo. And it appears Reigns is still talking low on the mic :/.*


Not sure why the low talking hasn't been addressed. Surely it's something that's a pretty easy fix for him.


----------



## Romangirl252

^I was there last night and sometimes I couldn't hear what he was saying


----------



## Empress

OMGeno said:


> Not sure why the low talking hasn't been addressed. Surely it's something that's a pretty easy fix for him.


His backstage segment with Cena was off last night for this very reason. He was speaking so low that it came off as though Cena were screaming at him.


----------



## The Bloodline

Finally got a chance to watch Raw. I saw the comments before watching so i knew what to expect. Pretty bad go home show for starters. I hate Reigns paired up with Cena. I really do. Not to knock Cena but everything feels so incredibly fake with him, more so lately for some reason. i cant pin point why, but i dont like Reigns being in segments with him at all right now. unless theyre feuding, but i cant ever see a feud with them being personal enough to enjoy either. 

The opener wasnt bad. "Get to the point, John" was nice. Their quick back and forth and then Ambrose appearing was good. I think this is where they dropped the ball though. This whole segment could have went over 10 times better had they had Reigns give a fuck. if we saw him run back there, if we saw him trying to get to Dean but couldnt or even if he got to Dean right after while showing concern and outrage. If the rest of the night had shown how pissed and out for vengeance he was. Trying hard to rip the authority apart backstage and so on. Instead we get a backstage segment of Cena yelling at him to stand up and care and Reigns is just sitting there like nothing happened earlier, without a single fuck to give. 

Can you tell im disappointed? haha and I was let down that their was basically no Ambriegns to be found . I guess i gotta go to a house show for my fix ugh. Also the main event felt weird, once Rollins got here(did he really?) i felt like everything got thrown off. Though Reigns speared Cena accidentally, it was not the pay off that a non accidental spear last week would have brought.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Haha, hold that Wynter! Cena got Speared afterall :lol*


----------



## -XERO-

*The fuckin' picture link died!




WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't you even dare
> 
> :lol Oh god, if Roman gets fed to Cena, there's really no hope for anyone


Not gonna happen.


----------



## El Capitan

Outside his superman punch, I thought Reign's was pretty poor in the ring last night. He's definitely not ready to be the champ, he needs more time to refine his wrestling.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Should Roman add a 2nd finisher?*

His new finisher should be called career and he should get the fuck out of WWE. 

He is a cancer and its spreading. Can you imagine him as the face of the WWE...feuding with guys like Cena and Randy Orton...dear fucking god. Right now Reigns is HIV...but if something isn't done to slow this push by my calculation by WrestleMania it will be full blown AIDS.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

For some reason all the indy-marks and all the dirtsheets protect Roman Reigns because he if friends with former ROH-wrestlers Ambrose and Rollins. Roman Reigns is a horrible promo. His signature moves in the ring are mediocre at best so far....

Ryback had the chant, Ryback had the finishing moves, the entrance....all that Roman Reigns has is his artificial indy-credibility.


----------



## L.I.O.

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Yea, Roman Reigns is a really bad promo.


----------



## Coach

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

*A lot of people on this site will agree with you that Reigns does suck. Indy marks do not defend Reigns at all, don't be silly :duck*


----------



## Ccoffey89

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*





 That is all! :reigns


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

It's now no longer a sin to be worse than Ryback because Ryback's actually a good talker now.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Will preface by saying the following statements are more about me being a fan of Ryback, but I am also a fan of Reigns, just not a fan of the way the WWE is pushing/using him.

:ryback "The Big Guy" > :reigns "Mr Hot-Tag"

"Feed Me More" > "Asses and Attack"

"Meat Hook" > "Superman Punch"

Damn this really makes me remember how badly the WWE fucked up with Ryback (ironically in part by having The Shield causing him to lose to Punk :lol)

And now that I 've spoken my mind about Reigns

:shitstorm


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



Coach. said:


> *A lot of people on this site will agree with you that Reigns does suck. Indy marks do not defend Reigns at all, don't be silly :duck*


Ok but the dirtsheets protect Reigns, that you have to agree with...

Also compare the outrage when indy-marks bitched about Ryback's streak with their silence when it comes to Roman Reign's recent endeavours


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Roman Reigns is just a meathead, no talent, no ring skills, no mic skills, just a horrible performer with what WWE sees as a "good look". Will flop like Ryback.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Is it really happening? Are people prepared to start getting behind Ryback now that Reigns is being pushed? Where the hell where you people when Ryback needed the support back in late 2012 or even in the Spring of 2013?


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

He will become good, he has to considering he's their next John Cena. His mic work will come around and honestly its not even THAT bad as is. The WWE will make a square peg round hole situation here like they did John Cena


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



Stinger Fan said:


> He will become good, he has to considering he's their next John Cena. His mic work will come around and honestly its not even THAT bad as is. The WWE will make a square peg round hole situation here like they did John Cena


"not that bad"

:lmao

He sounds like he is on drugs and has a delivery not very different from fucking Jack Swagger.


----------



## theswayzetrain

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Another thread about how Roman Reigns sucks


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

I assumed it was the Smarks who started cheering for DB and thus the casuals followed, the true smarks and also people who love wrestling would never allow someone as downright untalented and awful as Reigns to be pushed to the main event over guys 10x more ready, better in the ring and who could string together 2 sentences in a row without pausing for 10 seconds to remember their line or because they think that it adds to dramatic effect. However, after last nights crowd im scared. Casuals might grab on to this moron like they did Cena and WWE seem more prepped to push him than even Ryback. If the top of the card is what I think WWE will make it (Cena, Reigns, Orton...with Sheamus, Big Show and Kane as the gatekeepers) then we are in for some really really terrible boring shows for a long long time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Why don't you guys start a movement to stop the push of Reigns? It could have started last night. Oh wait... that was a hot crowd full of dreaded casuals! Nope... wouldn't have worked last night considering Bray got "boring" chants.


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Why don't you guys start a movement to stop the push of Reigns? It could have started last night. Oh wait... that was a hot crowd full of dreaded casuals! Nope... wouldn't have worked last night considering Bray got "boring" chants.


What was the most over thing in WWE 2 years ago? Uhmm something with feeding oh yeah FEED ME MORE!

Where's feed me more now?

Untalented meatheads stay in the tag team division.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

indy smarks casuals indy smarks casuals indy smarks casuals indy smarks casuals

Am I doing it right?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Is it really happening? Are people prepared to start getting behind Ryback now that Reigns is being pushed? Where the hell where you people when Ryback needed the support back in late 2012 or even in the Spring of 2013?


I was getting pushed back by all the haters that rushed forward. But in their defense Ryback never really got to show off any of his "personality" until after his fall occured.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



Honey Bucket said:


> indy smarks casuals indy smarks casuals indy smarks casuals indy smarks casuals
> 
> Am I doing it right?


excuse me....I said maybe I don't know exactly what the indy-fans are doing recently but I know the dirtsheets still protect Reigns because of his ROH-connection. Do you want to dispute this?


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

who also didn't understand how to write even remotely believable or interesting dialogue.

I mean holy shit its so terrible. I mean don't get me wrong..the delivery doesn't help one bit. But the words he says are some of the dumbest shit I have ever heard. I swear he did an entire promo last week or something where all he did was ask rhetorical questions and then answer them. Again, it didn't help that the way he delivers dialogue he sounds like he doesn't understand the meaning of what he is saying and he emphasizes all of the wrong words in his nearly monotonous voice, but still its just awful. I can just see whatever 8th grade, emo, painted black nails, gage wearing freak they hired writing this dialogue and thinking it is incredible.

Sample Roman Reigns Promo

Roman Reigns: So last week John Cena came out here and said that he was the champion. Is John Cena the champion? Yes. But will he be the champ after Battleground? No. Does John Cena stand a chance against Roman Reigns? No. Does he think that maybe Randy Orton and Kane can neutralize Roman Reigns? Possibly. Will they? No. Can They? No. There is one person walking out of Battleground champ. Who is it? Me when is it? Sunday. Where is it? Tampa Bay. How is it? Because I said so.

Is that his fucking gimmick? Asking himself questions. I mean I guess its better than when he has to interact with people and he gives them that stare where you just know in the back of his head he is thinking "this looks bad ass" but really he just looks constipated or something. 

Again I would love to know how this 8th grader got hired to write these lines and congratulate him on his success but also question the HR rep who hired him and wonder why they are hiring 8th graders and what qualifications this person had.


----------



## southrnbygrace

For a guy so many people seem to dislike he sure gets alot of threads started about him. Hey as long as they're talking, be it good or bad, that's wonderful.  

I got a chance to go back and watch most of last night's show. My highlight was Swagger putting the ankle lock on Rusev. And Zeb. Man, I love Zeb!!!!

Roman was fine, but I agree that they either need to turn his mic waaay up or tell him to speak louder. I had to watch the comment he made to Cena at the beginning three times before I figured out what he said. (Get to the damn point, John). He also could use enunciation lessons for a few of his words. Sometimes he is very hard to understand. 

The match itself was good as matches like that go. Nothing surprising other than Seth's potential injury. (And of course I've seen people blaming Roman. Some people would blame him for global warming if they could get away with it.). I'm looking forward to Battleground, other than I dread seeing Lesnar back. I'll have to make sure I can't reach my tv or I'll punch a hole in it and break my hand in the process. :lol


----------



## ShaneMcMahon

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

This. :lel:lel:lel:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Selfdestructo

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Still better than Sheamus' dialogue... fella...


----------



## skarvika

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*



Selfdestructo said:


> Still better than Sheamus' dialogue... fella...


^
Though I do agree with the OP as well. Also, you're welcome for your third meaningless green pellet of internet forum acceptance.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



cablegeddon said:


> excuse me....I said maybe I don't know exactly what the indy-fans are doing recently but I know the dirtsheets still protect Reigns because of his ROH-connection. Do you want to dispute this?


Just calm down and make yourself a nice smoothie or something, okay? Throw some strawberries in there and maybe even go outside or something. You won't regret it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

That is a serious insult to 8th grade, emo, gauge wearing freaks with painted black nails. Most of them could write better promos for Roman Reigns than the ones he gets.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

The Big Guy got more over than Reigns and is far more entertaining.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

:ti:Jordan:mauryhaha:what?:duck

:davey:davey:davey:davey:davey:davey


----------



## alchecho

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Bring back Russo to write his promos :russo


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

on the next smackdown

"are my lines written by a 7th grader? yes, are their parents first cousins? yes, will i end up wwe champion based on my look alone? of course"


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Loved Ambrose's run in ROH. His matches with Nigel, Danielson, Aries, etc were great. The ROH Pure title only had a few holders but I think Ambrose made the best champ.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Well, WWE is working with the Special Olympics. You do the math :reigns


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Ya'll dirty as hell for this. :ti

I'm not disagreeing, though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*



alchecho said:


> Bring back Russo to write his promos :russo


:russo : :russo


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Just watched some Reigns promos on youtube. Holy Hell is he bad.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

:ti :ti so much truth


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



Londrick said:


> Loved Ambrose's run in ROH. His matches with Nigel, Danielson, Aries, etc were great. The ROH Pure title only had a few holders but I think Ambrose made the best champ.


I really have no idea what the fuck is up with this post.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Probably the greatest thread title I've ever seen.


----------



## RiC David

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

I can't remember which wrestling pundit/podcaster said this but it feels like it has merit:

WWE employs writers as opposed to promo cutters and so the end result tends to be overly rhetorical (not simply rhetorical questions but in the broader sense) rather than just resembling something a person might get off their chest.

Right now I'm feeling bitter over not getting a job I thought was a dead cert, so if you gave me a microphone and put a camera on me I'd cut a realistic angry, bitter, sullen promo - it wouldn't go on for too long because that's not what the mood breeds, it'd just get across the emotion and people would buy it.

If I hadn't had that experience and was told to write a promo for someone in that predicament, I'd probably want to spread my creative writing wings with all their garish colours, certainly if I was more writer than wrestling promo expert.

Not everything that reads well in text works well as a promo. People don't always structure and lay out what they're going to say in that mechanical way and someone like Reigns really doesn't seem like the type to rattle on that way.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



A$AP said:


> Just calm down and make yourself a nice smoothie or something, okay? Throw some strawberries in there and maybe even go outside or something. You won't regret it.


How bout you drink up the smoothie I'm about to make right here ok?


----------



## Unknown2013

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Okay, that is pretty funny. Actually makes me want to look at that promo again.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



cablegeddon said:


> How bout you drink up the smoothie I'm about to make right here ok?


Are you asking me out?


----------



## Cell Waters

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

I thought Ryback was actually pretty funny (dare I say good) on the mic


----------



## Achilles

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

You just laid the smackdown on them writers. :harden


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Fucking kidding me, jesus? 
Dirtsheets are the main reason Roman Reigns is one of the most hated guys out there right now. 
Really man. "protecting",,,


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

70% of WWE talents are worse than Ryback on the mic and in ring, he'll maybe even 80%.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*



SpockslClone said:


> Just watched some Reigns promos on youtube. Holy Hell is he bad.


How dare you say something negative about "the next face of the wwe" your just an internet fan! /s


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*


----------



## Brandough

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*

Ryback's one of the best talkers in the WWE tho


----------



## insanitydefined

There's honest to goodness not many people I'd put above Ryback when it comes to mic skills right now. Dean Ambrose, Cena, Bray Wyatt, Bad News Barrett, aside from part timers like Triple H there's not a lot of other options.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Guys, guys. Remember, he has the LOOK though.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

Yea,his solo scripts have been pretty fucking fpalm over scripted and over written as all hell.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

I want this to be his gimmick: "Rhetoric" Roman Reigns.


----------



## southrnbygrace

Geez it sucks when the hates threads are merged. fpalm


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Re: What 7th Grader Writes Reigns's Dialogue and Were Their Parents First Cousins...*

It's not that they're inbred 7th graders. They just got their start writing commercials for Geico.


----------



## TheeJayBee

What I will say about Roman Reigns to the people that are hating on him right now and dreading him becoming the face of the company are not doing themselves or Reigns any favours. You're cultivating your own hatred for the guy and no, he's not great yet and he's damn sure not 'ready' for a mega-push, but he's still got plenty of obstacles to overcome before he 'makes it'. 

He's not awful on the microphone in my opinion, but he's overly-scripted. That's not necessarily his fault: he hasn't built up enough of a reputation as a talker to do away with what the office gives him and do something more organic. I've no doubt in time that his promos will become much better. I certainly don't think he's half as bad in the ring as some make out. Again, he's not great, but he's only going to improve. The guy is not the most experienced and working in high-profile feuds will help him get better more quickly. I'd imagine he's going to be working Orton a lot over the coming weeks, and I can't think of many guys on the roster who will improve him more than Orton will. 

What we have to remember with Reigns is that he's not even 30 yet and if I'm not mistaken he hasn't even been wrestling for 5 years up to now. He's in a sink or swim environment and if all of us are trying to push him back under the water without giving him chance to flourish first, he's going to drown. Give the guy a chance I say. He's been a competitor wrestling more singles matches for half a year at the most, so he's not going to be the full ticket yet. In time, he could be. There's nothing to suggest his push is something he's played politics to get - sure, he's related to The Rock, but he's got more going for him than just that, and it became evident that when The Shield was running, he was more likely to move onto bigger things quicker than the other two who have needed to break away from The Shield to truly show their capabilities, which Reigns did whilst still in the group.


----------



## elperfecto

TheeJayBee said:


> He's not awful on the microphone in my opinion


That right there shows your bias for him. Why you're so biased? I don't know. What you see in the guy? I have no idea. But if you really look at it objectively, there's absolutely no denying he SUCKS on the mic. I mean seriously, he mumbles, stutters, "ahh"'s, and is just flat out corny with no emotional range. He's going to flop.


----------



## Wynter

elperfecto said:


> That right there shows your bias for him. Why you're so biased? I don't know. What you see in the guy? I have no idea. But if you really look at it objectively, there's absolutely no denying he SUCKS on the mic. I mean seriously, he mumbles, stutters, "ahh"'s, and is just flat out corny with no emotional range. He's going to flop.


Roman can actually talk. He's just overly scirpted in his live promos. You can tell he over thinks it and trying to remember all his lines. It's awkward as all fuck and the voice he uses to come across as tough guy is monotone and shit. 

You seriously think, with the links showing Roman in lighthearted segments and more relaxed and/or funny, he's shit and has no potential?

The guy we got in the past in backstage passes with Shield/Dean, on the app and anywhere he got to be more his self/natural, is vastly different from this guy we get on Raw/SD.

And it kind of sucks for us Roman fans, because they really do put out of a lesser version of this guy. From character to his in ring work, he has been watered down and limited.

All us Roman fans are hoping, is that with time and added confidence, WWE will loosen the chain around Roman's neck.

Yes, it's very hard to see the potential we Roman fans see when an audience like you, have to be handed a product that isn't be used to its full potential.

And that's fine, you have every right to your thoughts with what WWE has presented. But, we also have every right to feel optimistic for our guy when we know he can do more and have seen him do more.

You go around in every Roman topic and shit on him, questioning every one of his fans on why we like him. What has that exactly accomplished other than you wasting your time?


----------



## Empress

So much negativity. I thought Ambrose was getting all the slander today. :kermit


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> So much negativity. I thought Ambrose was getting all the slander today. :kermit


He is! Ambrose thread is being taken over by a bunch of pessimists I'll tell you. :lol I'll bring some glory to the Reigns thread though.

Roman needs to be let loose somewhat. His charisma and mic skills when he was in the shield and in interviews are top notch! If WWE let him tweak his promos that they give him to recite he would come off more natural I'm sure. The guy can seriously be the top star for the next 10+ years and be a whole lot better than Cena. They need to stop limiting him and let him shine like we all know he can. You can't blame Reigns for anything he says on TV or what moves he's doing because that's how WWE is booking him. 

If it were up to me I would give a couple points to say and tell him to go out there and do what you do. He would nail it every single time.


----------



## TheeJayBee

elperfecto said:


> That right there shows your bias for him. Why you're so biased? I don't know. What you see in the guy? I have no idea. But if you really look at it objectively, there's absolutely no denying he SUCKS on the mic. I mean seriously, he mumbles, stutters, "ahh"'s, and is just flat out corny with no emotional range. He's going to flop.


It's not bias, though. As many have already stated his promos are overly scripted. WWE clearly want to push him and it's clear that they're over-scripting everything he does as a way of fine-tuning what they want from him. However, it's causing him to over-think, clearly. Does Orton suck on the mic? Not exactly, and there is times where he's forgotten his lines. Sometimes with Reigns, you can see he's clearly trying to think about what he's got say next - what lines he's had written for him.

Everything in pro wrestling is better when it is organic. If Roman was given a bit more freedom - like he did before his mega-push truly started and on platforms like the WWE App, I doubt people would say he is terrible on the microphone.


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> He is! Ambrose thread is being taken over by a bunch of pessimists I'll tell you. :lol I'll bring some glory to the Reigns thread though.
> 
> Roman needs to be let loose somewhat. His charisma and mic skills when he was in the shield and in interviews are top notch! If WWE let him tweak his promos that they give him to recite he would come off more natural I'm sure. The guy can seriously be the top star for the next 10+ years and be a whole lot better than Cena. They need to stop limiting him and let him shine like we all know he can. You can't blame Reigns for anything he says on TV or what moves he's doing because that's how WWE is booking him.
> 
> If it were up to me I would give a couple points to say and tell him to go out there and do what you do. He would nail it every single time.


Yeah, I agree with you. I feel like Roman/Dean are two sides to a coin. Dean is great on the mic but I have to admit that I'm not a fan of his booking. Roman has the booking, flawed as it may be, but he needs work on the mic. 

I wish the WWE would let Stone Cold Steve Austin or Mick Foley onto the creative writing team. As wrestlers, they would have a better grasp on how to fix some of these issues and build up the existing talents. These writers they have now can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Pip-Man

I'm not going back in that fucking Ambrose thread as long as Pyro's there :jay




Empress said:


> Yeah, I agree with you. I feel like Roman/Dean are two sides to a coin. Dean is great on the mic but I have to admit that I'm not a fan of his booking. Roman has the booking, flawed as it may be, but he needs work on the mic.
> 
> I wish the WWE would let Stone Cold Steve Austin or Mick Foley onto the creative writing team. As wrestlers, they would have a better grasp on how to fix some of these issues and build up the existing talents. These writers they have now can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


All of this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Holy S**T! Roman Reigns is a much worse promo than Ryback*



cablegeddon said:


> Also compare the outrage when indy-marks bitched about Ryback's streak with *their silence when it comes to Roman Reign's recent endeavours*












*You must be new.
*


----------



## ADRfan

Reigns can talk but he certainly needs improvement which will come along the way. His promos are nothing special. But his deep voice makes up for it.


----------



## Wynter

WWE needs to desperately ease up on his scripting. They're micromanaging him waaay too much. It will be a step in the right direction if they just give him bullet points. You would think after showing potential on last week's Raw, they would try to build on that and let that man breathe.


----------



## Blade Runner

just a pipe dream, but the WWE should try and pay royalties to led zeppelin and let jim johnson remix kashmir for roman reigns. if they made it sound a bit like the puff daddy version without puff daddy and mix it in with some new instruments and effects, this would be the perfect theme for reigns if he doesn't flop in the main event scene.






:banderas


----------



## Wynter

That Fugees in your sig :banderas

I hope they end up giving Roman a new theme once his push really starts. I like the energy of that song you posted. He needs something that sounds boss and a lot of bass. Something to let you know an ass kicking is coming.

Any time I hear Lesnar's music, _chills _man :mark:


----------



## Empress

SVETV988_fan said:


> just a pipe dream, but the WWE should try and pay royalties to led zeppelin and let jim johnson remix kashmir for roman reigns. if they made it sound a bit like the puff daddy version without puff daddy and mix it in with some new instruments and effects, this would be the perfect theme for reigns if he doesn't flop in the main event scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


I love it. As much as I love the shield theme, it needs to be revamped until it's something else. Or just give him a new theme. The WWe is too cheap to go along with your idea though. 

I also love the Fugees siggy. :yes


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> I love it. As much as I love the shield theme, it needs to be revamped until it's something else. Or just give him a new theme. The WWe is too cheap to go along with your idea though.
> 
> I also love the Fugees siggy. :yes





WynterWarm12 said:


> That Fugees in your sig :banderas
> 
> I hope they end up giving Roman a new theme once his push really starts. I like the energy of that song you posted. He needs something that sounds boss and a lot of bass. Something to let you know an ass kicking is coming.
> 
> Any time I hear Lesnar's music, _chills _man :mark:













that's exactly why i thought of him when listening to that version of kashmir. the drum part could be done with a pahu tribal drum to tie him to his samoan lineage, and they can add some distortion in there to make it shield-like. it would SLAY.


----------



## PaigeFan00

*How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Heres a List of Faces of WWE:

80s Hogan
90S.SCSA
early 00s.The Rock
PG Era:Cena.

All those guys had onething in common that all had good mic skills they might not been the best in wrestling skills but when u own on the Mic it does not matter.

So I Ask How Can Reigns be the future Face of the company when his MIC Skill sucks and we all know he can't carry a single match so I don't know what WWE sees in him cause all I see is one big Flop cause imo no mic skills no fucks given.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Because he has a good look and is related to the Rock.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

He's not as bad as people say he is on the mic.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

He'll be a failure if they think he's the next face of the company. He's got no character or mic skills. Don't see him surpassing Cena.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

The same way Elgin can be ROH champ with the charisma of a decaying log...he kicks all kinds of ass in the ring. Elgin kicks ass indie style and Reigns WWE style. Reigns isn't for me so I just change the channel.


----------



## Empress

When are they going to bring up the fact that he's Samoan and his dad is Sika? And The Rock and the Usos are his cousins. That's good material to flesh out his character.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

he isn't a skinny mouthbreather like CM punk, that's how


----------



## Rap God

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Im asking myself the same question too. But you know, HE HAS THE LOOOOOOOOOOK :vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince5 :vince6 :vince4. He will flop , relax and watch. He cant wrestle and he cant cut a promo. 2 moves of doom. After a couple of months, the crowd will start booing him.

Reigns is just another Ryback/Delrio/Sheamus


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Because he can fist-bump fans without even looking.


----------



## Brandough

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

How are you even sure he's becoming the next face of the company tho


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Jeez people relax, he'll get better.

Maybe.

Hopefully.

Ok, if he doesn't improve he will be *so* fucked.


----------



## PaigeFan00

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



ROHFan19 said:


> Because he has a good look and is related to the Rock.


unless he gets the rock's mic skills that will not help him cause u need to own on the mic if u want to be huge.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



PaigeFan00 said:


> unless he gets the rock's mic skills that will not help him cause u need to own on the mic if u want to be huge.


Daniel Bryan says Hi.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

He needs to talk less. It's not that he sucks on the mic, it's that blabbermouthing just doesn't suit him. Gotta work on that moveset. Right now he wrassles like a vanilla CAW in a WWE video game.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

He should have Goldberg/Lesnar type of character. The one that destroys everything in sight and doesn't need to speak much.

But knowing WWE, they will turn him into a generic ass kissing happy-go-lucky babyface.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

**Reads title*
*Looks at OP*
Nope, too easy. 

Reigns will do better on the mic once he starts to improv instead of memorizing his lines. We've seen what he can do off script, and it's hilarious.*


----------



## PaigeFan00

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



ROHFan19 said:


> Daniel Bryan says Hi.


Daniel Bryan can actally wrestle through even when I said wrestling skills does not matter but sometime they can get you to the top and Bryan is one of them aslong with Benoit.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



PaigeFan00 said:


> Heres a List of Faces of WWE:
> 
> 80s Hogan
> 90S.SCSA
> early 00s.The Rock
> PG Era:Cena.
> 
> All those guys had onething in common that all had good mic skills they might not been the best in wrestling skills but when u own on the Mic it does not matter.
> 
> So I Ask How Can Reigns be the future Face of the company when his MIC Skill sucks and we all know he can't carry a single match so I don't know what WWE sees in him cause all I see is one big Flop cause imo no mic skills no fucks given.


Your list is so wrong, but all good 
And to answer your question, he's still improving, you people need to remember that Roman Reigns is only 29 years of age, he has at least a decade left in him.
Oh and nepotism :cool2


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Did somebody just say Cena was good on the mic? lol Maybe when he was cutting raps, but all he does now is cut the same promo over... and over... and over... He's not bad at delivering it, but nothing he says is original. Once is a while he puts some base in his voice, and it gets a little interesting; however it's nothing much beyond that.

Also, give the guy some time.


----------



## Wynter

SVETV988_fan said:


> that's exactly why i thought of him when listening to that version of kashmir. the drum part could be done with a pahu tribal drum to tie him to his samoan lineage, and they can add some distortion in there to make it shield-like. it would SLAY.


Yo, tell me how I looked at that gif and legit heard that part perfectly in my head :lmao 

"One time!" Classic song right there :dance

Jim Johnston and even CFO$ can make that song into something BOSS.

Damn, now picturing Roman coming down the ramp, with that walk he gets when he's feeling himself :banderas



















It will even match him if he ever went corporate and on his suit & tie shit.

I won't even mind some of the lyrics being there :dance


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Remember Goldberg? And without going far Bret Hart and HBK were average on the mic.


----------



## wwe4universe

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Getting really tired of ppl over hyping the shit out of roman reigns. Let him develop and see how far he will go. We're talking about the face of the company, not a main eventer, but the guy who is gonna carry the company for the next decade. This is absurb. He is still unproven as a top guy, on the mic, and as an individual wrestler. 

if there were a few more uprising guy like reigns, in terms of babyface pop, the marks might not over hype him that much.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



JAROTO said:


> Remember Goldberg?


Bill motherfucking goldberg, as popular as he was (even more over than Austin was in mid 98) was never truly the GUY in WCW in the late 90s, blame the power hungry Hogan and Nash for that.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> When are they going to bring up the fact that he's Samoan and his dad is Sika? And The Rock and the Usos are his cousins. That's good material to flesh out his character.



This!! (Y) (Y) Great post! I'm sure most people know by now, but I'm also sure a few casuals don't. 

Plus that is better material for commentators to talk about other than "This boy is strong" "This Roman Reigns sure is athletic" The commentators need to give him more depth with his persona. It really is their job to help put over talent and we already know how big and strong he is. How awesome his moves are. Give us some depth that would be nice.


----------



## Firefighter9050

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

The current face of the company's mic skills are shit...


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



The.Great......One said:


> Your list is so wrong, but all good
> And to answer your question, he's still improving, you people need to remember that Roman Reigns is only 29 years of age, he has at least a decade left in him.
> Oh and nepotism :cool2


He's only 29 eh? Well The Rock was a demon on the mic before the age of 26, that sort of ability is an innate talent, you cannot teach great mic skills. Even Cena came in and was good on the mic, Punk's always been good, Austin has always been good, all the great talkers have shown their skills from day one. Reigns has been in the wrestling biz for over 4 years now and micwork has always been a big deal in WWE so he's had 4 years to work on it, so it's not like he's some rookie coming in doing promo's without having been given a mic in developmental.


----------



## Wynter

I guess so they can get him over on his own merits and as an individual. Not as "The Rock's cousin." and "Sikas's son." 

They were doing that with the Usos, constantly mentioning daddy and it was annoying :lol

I'm sure they will bring all that up if Roman does indeed ever have a match with The Rock.

Dat family drama, Maggle!!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Because he's still finding his feet. I'm not a big fan of him, but he'll grow into it.


----------



## BORT

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Been saying this for the longest time. To think Reigns at this point with no mic skills will create some type of "wrestling boom" and has what it takes to be the face has no basis when you look at the history of the business. Right now at MOST I see Reigns reaching the heights that Batista did, but if he wants to be the face of the company or the next "Cena", he really needs to develop some type of mic skills.

And I know people may bring up Bryan, but the guy at least has the YES! chant to appeal to a mainstream audience. What besides Reigns "look" does he have? His Superman Punch? I mean that's something that you can find FOR REAL in MMA. Why would anyone want to watch a fake one in WWE?


----------



## The.Great......One

Fun fact, that's the song that was used for the rock appreciation night video:


----------



## TheMechXYZ

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



Firefighter9050 said:


> The current face of the company's mic skills are shit...


Yessir. If someone like that can be face of the company, anything's fucking possible.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Because he's still finding his feet


we're not talking about the OP bro


----------



## Wynter

It's destiny then 

SVETV can predict the future :cheer

:lol Nah seriously. I will lose my shit if Roman somehow came out to that song :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*

Why does he need to talk when his "aura" , the "presence" and "it" can do all the talking for him. He doesn't even need to say a word imo.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



etched Chaos said:


> He's only 29 eh? Well The Rock was a demon on the mic before the age of 26, that sort of ability is an innate talent, you cannot teach great mic skills. Even Cena came in and was good on the mic, Punk's always been good, Austin has always been good, all the great talkers have shown their skills from day one. Reigns has been in the wrestling biz for over 4 years now and micwork has always been a big deal in WWE so he's had 4 years to work on it, so it's not like he's some rookie coming in doing promo's without having been given a mic in developmental.


Come on now let's not compare who IMO was the GOAT wrestler.
Rock was a god on the mic at the age of 25 actually and by the time he was the same age as Reigns he was a 6 time WWF champion (the first 6 time champion in history, let that sink in for a second).
Although, y'all needa have faith man, he still has a long time ahead of him, patience guys, have some.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



Sith Rollins said:


> Why does he need to talk when his "aura" , the "presence" and "it" can do all the talking for him. He doesn't even need to say a word imo.


Stop trolling Soup :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner

WynterWarm12 said:


> SVETV can predict the future :cheer


:lol


IT'S ON LIKE MTHFKN DONKEY KONG :mark:


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's destiny then
> 
> SVETV can predict the future :cheer
> 
> :lol Nah seriously. I will lose my shit if Roman somehow came out to that song :lmao


I like how people talk about this Reigns megapush that's supposedly going on ATM. It's actually hilarious thinking about it, I just told someone that Roman Reigns is 29 years old, when the rock was 29 he was a 6 time WWF champion (the first and only 6 time champion in WWE history at the time, and had already head lined the 3 of the 4 highest bought WMs in the US (domestic buyrates, WM 15,16,17 and also 18 would make the 4th).
Edit: fuck I was wrong, the rock was only 28 at this time, when he was 29, he was an 8 time world champion and had headlined 4 consecutive WMs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The.Great......One said:


> I like how people talk about this Reigns megapush that's supposedly going on ATM. It's actually hilarious thinking about it, I just told someone that Roman Reigns is 29 years old, when the rock was 29 he was a 6 time WWF champion (the first and only 6 time champion in WWE history at the time, and had already head lined the 3 of the 4 highest bought WMs in the US (domestic buyrates, WM 15,16,17 and also 18 would make the 4th).
> Edit: fuck I was wrong, the rock was only 28 at this time, when he was 29, he was an 8 time world champion and had headlined 4 consecutive WMs.


*That's wrong because his 8th reign came when he beat Punk. If you're counting WHC reigns, then nevermind. *


----------



## Wynter

omg, how the hell do you use an animated gif as your avatar :lmao

I'm so sloooow :lol


----------



## The.Great......One

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's wrong because his 8th reign came when he beat Punk.*


And you're wrong, 8 time world champion at the age of 29 were made up of 6 wwf titles and 2 WCW titles. I know my rock history, thank you very much.
Edit: NVM you counted his 2 WCW titles in, all good 
EDIT 2: I thought it was members who could use animated gifs?


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



The.Great......One said:


> Come on now let's not compare who IMO was the GOAT wrestler.
> Rock was a god on the mic at the age of 25 actually and by the time he was the same age as Reigns he was a 6 time WWF champion (the first 6 time champion in history, let that sink in for a second).
> Although, y'all needa have faith man, he still has a long time ahead of him, patience guys, have some.


All the great talkers have been able to show they were good from day one though, you never heard of a great like Piper, Savage, Foley etc etc needing a few years before they could use the mic effectively. Reigns might end-up serviceable on the mic, but he's never going to be great, there's just nothing in his work to imply he has that amount of potential. Great micwork is less about great lines and more about pitch, changes in timing, engaging the crowd, drawing in the audience and holding them there. Those little nuances cannot be taught, they're something you either have or you don't, it's why most managers are good talkers because the bad talkers have nothing else to keep them in a job whereas a bad talking wrestler gets a manager to talk for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The.Great......One said:


> And you're wrong, 8 time world champion at the age of 29 were made up of 6 wwf titles and 2 WCW titles. I know my rock history, thank you very much.
> Edit: NVM you counted his 2 WCW titles in, all good
> EDIT 2: I thought it was members who could use animated gifs?


*Yep, just making sure. The first part said WWF champion so I was like* :austin3



WynterWarm12 said:


> omg, how the hell do you use an animated gif as your avatar :lmao
> 
> I'm so sloooow :lol


*
Grab a gif, resize it to fit the standards of the forum, and slap it in your user cp under the ENTER URL option.*


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: How Can Roman Reigns Be Face Of The Company When His Mic Skills Suck.*



etched Chaos said:


> All the great talkers have been able to show they were good from day one though, you never heard of a great like Piper, Savage, Foley etc etc needing a few years before they could use the mic effectively. Reigns might end-up serviceable on the mic, but he's never going to be great, there's just nothing in his work to imply he has that amount of potential. Great micwork is less about great lines and more about pitch, changes in timing, engaging the crowd, drawing in the audience and holding them there. Those little nuances cannot be taught, they're something you either have or you don't, it's why most managers are good talkers because the bad talkers have nothing else to keep them in a job whereas a bad talking wrestler gets a manager to talk for him.


The top guy in the Business today is absolutely garbage on the mic and in the ring. So only being serviceable on the mic is damn sure enough IMO, I never thought he would be one of the greats and highly doubt he ever would be. He doesn't need to. The "IT" factor is not only great mic work.


----------



## The.Great......One

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yep, just making sure. The first part said WWF champion so I was like* :austin3
> 
> 
> *
> Grab a gif, resize it to fit the standards of the forum, and slap it in your user cp under the ENTER URL option.*


All good brother, and thank you very much


----------



## Wynter

This forum obviously hates me. Sniff :lol

Does it have to be exactly 170 x 170 or under for it to move? Because my avatar isn't moving :side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> This forum obviously hates me. Sniff :lol
> 
> Does it have to be exactly 170 x 170 or under for it to move? Because my avatar isn't moving :side:


*Yes. I thought it would be smaller, but mine maintained its size, and I love it :*


----------



## Wynter

Got it 

Thanks


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Got it
> 
> Thanks


Nice. I finally got someone to make me a moving gif that would work but I love my Queen Bey pic too much to change it right now. 

Another great job by Pip Star. I'm feeling the new sig by The Reigns Train. :reigns


----------



## Wynter

Empress said:


> Nice. I finally got someone to make me a moving gif that would work but I love my Queen Bey pic too much to change it right now.
> 
> Another great job by Pip Star. I'm feeling the new sig by The Reigns Train. :reigns


It wouldn't work until I resized the gif to 170 x 170 or under.

Pip coming through with those Roman sigs :banderas

Speaking of that. I need to make me a new one :hmm:


----------



## The.Great......One

It keeps saying I may not upload an animated photo :cuss: :side: :sad:


----------



## -XERO-

SVETV988_fan said:


> just a pipe dream, but the WWE should try and pay royalties to led zeppelin and let jim johnson remix kashmir for roman reigns. if they made it sound a bit like the puff daddy version without puff daddy and mix it in with some new instruments and effects, this would be the perfect theme for reigns if he doesn't flop in the main event scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas





WynterWarm12 said:


> That Fugees in your sig :banderas
> 
> I hope they end up giving Roman a new theme once his push really starts. I like the energy of that song you posted. He needs something that sounds boss and a lot of bass. Something to let you know an ass kicking is coming.
> 
> Any time I hear Lesnar's music, _chills _man :mark:





Empress said:


> I love it. As much as I love the shield theme, it needs to be revamped until it's something else. Or just give him a new theme. The WWe is too cheap to go along with your idea though.
> 
> I also love the Fugees siggy. :yes





SVETV988_fan said:


> that's exactly why i thought of him when listening to that version of kashmir. the drum part could be done with a pahu tribal drum to tie him to his samoan lineage, and they can add some distortion in there to make it shield-like. it would SLAY.





WynterWarm12 said:


> Yo, tell me how I looked at that gif and legit heard that part perfectly in my head :lmao
> 
> "One time!" Classic song right there :dance
> 
> Jim Johnston and even CFO$ can make that song into something BOSS.
> 
> Damn, now picturing Roman coming down the ramp, with that walk he gets when he's feeling himself :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will even match him if he ever went corporate and on his suit & tie shit.
> 
> I won't even mind some of the lyrics being there :dance





The.Great......One said:


> Fun fact, that's the song that was used for the rock appreciation night video:





WynterWarm12 said:


> It's destiny then
> 
> SVETV can predict the future :cheer
> 
> :lol Nah seriously. I will lose my shit if Roman somehow came out to that song :lmao





SVETV988_fan said:


> :lol
> 
> IT'S ON LIKE MTHFKN DONKEY KONG :mark:



*You guys just HAD to connect my current favorite wrestler with MY ALL-TIME FAVORITE MOVIE THEME/SOUNDTRACK SONG & FAVORITE DIDDY SONG FOR 16 YEARS NOW!*

*I was literally sitting here UNINTENTIONALLY with the face Roman's making in the middle of this pic outta disbelief/happiness/being tired while reading through all of that. lol*










Here's the music video





And I listen to the instrumental every week on my mp3 player





*If Roman ever uses that theme one day, and I get one more thing that I can compare/relate myself to Roman about, I'M BLAMING YOU GUYS! :lol*


----------



## The.Great......One

-UNDEAD- said:


> *You guys just HAD to connect my current favorite wrestler with MY ALL-TIME FAVORITE MOVIE THEME/SOUNDTRACK SONG & FAVORITE DIDDY SONG FOR 16 YEARS NOW!*
> 
> *I was literally sitting here UNINTENTIONALLY with the face Roman's making in the middle of this pic outta disbelief/happiness/being tired while reading through all of that. lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the music video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I listen to the instrumental every week on my mp3 player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If Roman ever uses that theme one day, and I get one more thing that I can compare/relate myself to Roman about, I'M BLAMING YOU GUYS! :lol*


I was just sitting here and listening to the song and thinking, hold on just one fucking minute, I went to Youtube, at first I thought this was the rock/Austin WM19 promo vid but then it wasn't, I was then thinking, hmmmm what if it's.....rock appreciation night :dance:dance you have good taste in music 
But that's cool I guess, I didn't know your fave wrestler was Reigns :cool2


----------



## -XERO-

The.Great......One said:


> I was just sitting here and listening to the song and thinking, hold on just one fucking minute, I went to Youtube, at first I thought this was the rock/Austin WM19 promo vid but then it wasn't, I was then thinking, hmmmm what if it's.....rock appreciation night :dance:dance
> But that's cool I guess, I didn't know your fave wrestler was Reigns :cool2


Haha!


----------



## The.Great......One

-UNDEAD- said:


> You know I was talking about Roman, but The Rock is my 2nd favorite wrestler of all-time, behind The Undertaker. lol


I know :dance I just typed rock by accident :
Great song though, I'm still holding hope for them constantly remixing his current song like they did with rocky


----------



## Empress

The.Great......One said:


> It keeps saying I may not upload an animated photo :cuss: :side: :sad:


I believe you need a premium account to have animations in your profile.


----------



## Wynter

We have already established that the Almighty SVETV can predict the future.

He will come out to that song around Rumble time :


----------



## The.Great......One

Yes this is what I think of this forum right now.


----------



## Wynter

According to someone in the SD section, Roman along with the Usos got a huge reaction in the dark segment.

They actually out popped Jericho somehow.

Dat boy Reigns :reigns


EDIT: :lmao @ The Great One. Same reaction I had when I tried to use an avatar gif before getting a subscription :lol


----------



## -XERO-

*I changed the link for the music video, it's longer too. YouTubed muted the last one for copyrighted issues.



The.Great......One said:


> I know :dance I just typed rock by accident :
> Great song though, I'm still holding hope for them constantly remixing his current song like they did with rocky


I'm sure he'll get at least 2 more remixes before he's gone.


----------



## RKO 4life

He didn't even say 5 words last night. But but but Cena did all the talking once again.

He speaks for Bryan and is now talking for Reigns.

Lack of respect

What tops the cake is Flair rolling his eyes once his song came on (Reigns.

'we livin in da money boo' crap from Cena again. We gonna take a STAND'The champ is heere mala'''


Mean time Vince backstage going''''''''''WMWMHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midnightmischief

right watched raw. here are my thoughts... (sorry long post)

(sorry if I repeat anything already said in here 20+ pages including thread merges was doing my head in so I skipped the lot :lol )

with reigns and cena at the beginning I found it strange... first of all when dean popped up on the screen, there seemed to be no reaction from roman at all. not even a 'hey bro' sort of look - I'm not meaning I wanted him to say 'hey dean, how are you?' or something along those lines but at least some sort of look???  then not even having him run out of the ring when dean got jumped??? Cena could have kept his arse in the ring for all I care but how is reigns going to just stand there and watch his bro get the crap beaten out of him...  even if he didn't make it back there in time, at least show him coming around the corner just after team creampuff left to check on dean - surely WWE that would have been gold compared to what you gave us...

didn't really watch any of the other matches on raw just kept fast forwarding through lol (however - did catch the gold dust/ star dust promo, LOL those two are starting to grow on me :lol :topic: )
watching the bits with the authority, I am suspecting that randy is going to fuck over seth at some point... 'theres no need for plan B' - isn't that what seth has referred to himself from time to time since joining them - karmas a bitch sith rollins hahahahahaha (not the poster on here lol)

the match itself was ok, was really disappointed that dean didn't come out. am really hoping that his injuries are kayfabe and he is not seriously hurt.
loved reigns spearing cena, even though it was an accident, really don't want those two to get too buddy-buddy hahaha.

ooooohhhhhhhhh and did you guys catch that reigns used the second rope for that forearm smash on kane???? looks to me like he is starting to shake it up a little bit.

did anyone else notice that seth kind of tried to avoid roman... he was hardly in the ring with him and at one point when cena threw him off from the sleeper hold he stood up in reach of roman and kinda scrambled away LOL I still think he is scared of reigns and that is why he hasn't been actively gunning for him and leaving it all up to kane and randy. hahaha. 
think about it....

1. he knocks roman down with a chair before taking on dean during the breakup...
2. he keeps referring to roman as a 'volcano' with a hair trigger
3. whenever he has hit roman, it has been from behind(mind out of the gutter people :lol)
4. during this match, he never really actively asked to be tagged in when roman was in the ring and whenever roman came near his corner he would jump off the apron....

LOL - that's my theory and I'm sticking to it :lmao

still like seth though and hope he also wasn't seriously hurt when he put out his knee or whatever he did. Looked like he landed bad.

all in all - raw = meh!!! could have taken it or left it. didn't really feel like there was much forward momentum in the story, more like a filler raw before the PPV

_by the way, haven't really paid much attention, what else is on the card for battleground apart from the fatal four way and dean vs seth? ---- also, by skipping the last 20 odd pages, have I missed anything exciting or is it all just the same old :bs: that usually happens after a RAW where roman outshines other peoples favourites...._


anyways.... Respect!!


----------



## Empress

Roman and Seth both appear on the Money In the Bank DVD










http://www.wrestlingdvdnews.com/confirmed-wwe-dvd-blu-ray-titles-2014/69417/


----------



## A-C-P

in response to *midnightmischief's* question on what is on battleground outside the fatal four-way

Jericho/Wyatt
Paige/AJ for the divas title
Usos/Rowan & Harper 2 out of 3 falls for the Tag Titles
IC title Battle Royal
Swagger/Rusev

are the other matches I know of, I don't think they've ever officially announced a Rollins/Amborse match for Battleground


----------



## Joshi Judas

Empress said:


> Roman and Seth both appear on the Money In the Bank DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingdvdnews.com/confirmed-wwe-dvd-blu-ray-titles-2014/69417/



That MITB DVD cover looks sweet (Y)


----------



## Empress

A-C-P said:


> in response to *midnightmischief's* question on what is on battleground outside the fatal four-way
> 
> Jericho/Wyatt
> Paige/AJ for the divas title
> Usos/Rowan & Harper 2 out of 3 falls for the Tag Titles
> IC title Battle Royal
> Swagger/Rusev
> 
> are the other matches I know of, I don't think they've ever officially announced a Rollins/Amborse match for Battleground


Rollins and Ambrose have a match. I think it was announced on WWE.com


----------



## A-C-P

Empress said:


> Rollins and Ambrose have a match. I think it was announced on WWE.com


Ok, I must have missed that, good, will probably be MOTN, and now back to the Reigns discussion :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Naomi/Cameron on pre show

Usos/Wyatts 2 out of 3 falls
AJ vs Paige
Ambrose vs Rollins
Swagger vs Rusev
Jericho vs Wyatt
IC Battle Royal
Fatal 4 way


For a filler ppv, this card is rock solid. Has potential to be ppv of the year or just behind Mania if all matches deliver.


----------



## Empress

A-C-P said:


> Ok, I must have missed that, good, will probably be MOTN, and now back to the Reigns discussion :lol


I believe the WWE is deliberately downplaying Ambrose v. Seth due to the F4 not possibly generating the same interest. It should have been one of the very first matches announced and hyped up. But Dean has turned into Daniel Bryan 2.0. 

I don't care for the F4. I just want to see Roman hit his spots before Cena wins. Then the WWE can finally progress with the Randy and Roman feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hey guys, check out The Ross Report if you haven't already: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...nts-sign-wwe-waiting-tna-contract-expire.html

JR spends a good amount of time regurgitating our thoughts about Roman. The only thing I disagree with him about is saying Reigns should miss episodes of RAW. That isn't necessary, but he doesn't NEED excessive promo time. His MO should be Arrive, Kick Ass, Leave.*


----------



## Mr. I

Empress said:


> Roman and Seth both appear on the Money In the Bank DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingdvdnews.com/confirmed-wwe-dvd-blu-ray-titles-2014/69417/


Here are the two winners of the MITB ladder matches...and Reigns, for some reason.


----------



## Empress

Roman does not need to leave RAW. He does need to maintain his visibility but I would argue that he doesn't need to be involved in the last segment or standing tall on each RAW. Granted, I would take standing tall over being booked like a pussy who gets beat up every week, but there can be a balance found.

His promo is coming along, but he seems very shy and not just in how low his tone is. I've noticed that he seems a bit nervous but then shakes it off a minute later. He has to become "Roman Reigns" even before he steps out but the switch seems to only go on after he's made his way to the ring. I don't know if I'm explaining myself right.

But it's good to know that there are people like Jim Ross who want to see him succeed and want to assist in his development.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Roman does not need to leave RAW. He does need to maintain his visibility but I would argue that he doesn't need to be involved in the last segment or standing tall on each RAW. Granted, I would take standing tall over being booked like a pussy who gets beat up every week, but there can be a balance found.
> 
> His promo is coming along, but he seems very shy and not just in how low his tone is. I've noticed that he seems a bit nervous but then shakes it off a minute later. He has to become "Roman Reigns" even before he steps out but the switch seems to only go on after he's made his way to the ring. I don't know if I'm explaining myself right.
> 
> But it's good to know that there are people like Jim Ross who want to see him succeed and want to assist in his development.


*You're making perfect sense! It's what Wynter posts at least 5 times a day :lol*


----------



## The Bloodline

I'm having a walk down memory lane. I actually dont remember this match. im not sure if i was watching raw every week like I do now. I can tell how old it is because Reigns was eliminated first hahaha, that would never happen in their later days. from 1:00 to 3:00 is Reigns part, I love his montage of spears there.





I'm gonna go check out the Ross Report posted and catch up on the thread. I know Post Raw discussion can get a bit negative ehh.


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> *You're making perfect sense! It's what Wynter posts at least 5 times a day :lol*


:homer2 I can't tell if that's shade or not....

:side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> :homer2 I can't tell if that's shade or not....
> 
> :side:












*Nope, it's a necessary reminder for the non-believers :*


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> *Nope, it's a necessary reminder for the non-believers :*












I'm watching you....


----------



## Empress

I was looking for a Roman gif and came across a Reddit thread. The blind fist bump seems to have impressed a lot of folks. The dudes want to be him.










Reigns with the rare no look fist bump


----------



## birthday_massacre

UGH Reigns really is the next big star (the WWE wants)
I am listening to Boston Sports talk radio and they are giving away tickets to a WWE live event and the WWE script they read on the air said, see top stars John Cena and Roman Reigns come to boston.


They only two guys they mentioned were Cena and Reigns, gotta love how they can even mention the MITB winner, or even Bray Wyatt.

The WWE really does need more star power now with DB being out for the foreseeable future, and it looks like Punk is never coming back.

The roster is full of jobbers pretty much at the moment except for a handful of a few and the best the WWE can do is making Reigns the next guy.


----------



## A-C-P

birthday_massacre said:


> UGH Reigns really is the next big star (the WWE wants)
> *I am listening to Boston Sports talk radio and they are giving away tickets to a WWE live event and the WWE script they read on the air said, see top stars John Cena and Roman Reigns come to boston.*
> 
> 
> They only two guys they mentioned were Cena and Reigns, gotta love how they can even mention the MITB winner, or even Bray Wyatt.
> 
> The WWE really does need more star power now with DB being out for the foreseeable future, and it looks like Punk is never coming back.
> 
> The roster is full of jobbers pretty much at the moment except for a handful of a few and the best the WWE can do is making Reigns the next guy.


That subliminal message top face push from the WWE :banderas

Though if the WWE wants Reigns to be the "top face" for EVERYONE, they may want to watch the including him with Cena stuff.


----------



## Wynter

birthday_massacre said:


> UGH Reigns really is the next big star (the WWE wants)
> I am listening to Boston Sports talk radio and they are giving away tickets to a WWE live event and the WWE script they read on the air said, see top stars John Cena and Roman Reigns come to boston.
> 
> 
> They only two guys they mentioned were Cena and Reigns, gotta love how they can even mention the MITB winner, or even Bray Wyatt.
> 
> The WWE really does need more star power now with DB being out for the foreseeable future, and it looks like Punk is never coming back.
> 
> The roster is full of jobbers pretty much at the moment except for a handful of a few and the best the WWE can do is making Reigns the next guy.


Well, the live crowd generally pops big for him. And since they do want him to be a top guy in the future, they have to market him as such.

Daniel Bryan's injury really threw a wrench in things and they are scrambling for new guys.

It sucks, because as a huge Daniel Bryan fan, I hate how life kicked him in the nuts after Mania. But, I understand WWE has to fill the void and as a Roman fan, of course I'm happy my guy is getting attention


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm watching you....


----------



## Empress

Roman is being groomed to be the next face of the WWE. It wouldn't make sense if the WWE didn't capitalize on his gaining popularity. Outside of this board, folks are here for him. The train has left the station.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Roman is being groomed to be the next face of the WWE. It wouldn't make sense if the WWE didn't capitalize on his gaining popularity. Outside of this board, folks are here for him. The train has left the station.


*Next stop, The Royal Rumble :cheer*


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


>


Glad we cleared that up.

Besties?? 












The Reigns Train said:


> *Next stop, The Royal Rumble :cheer*



And then after the Rumble


 BROCK SMAS--










:lelbrock

:reigns


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Glad we cleared that up.
> 
> Besties??












*MMM...okay!*






WynterWarm12 said:


> And then after the Rumble
> 
> 
> BROCK SMAS--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lelbrock
> 
> :reigns


----------



## Wynter

From PWTorch's SD report;

- Biggest Pops:

*Roman Reigns (far and away)*
Dean Ambrose
Chris Jericho
Jack Swagger
Sheamus

- Biggest Heat:

Miz
Rusev
Rollins

:banderas boy wasn't even on the show and still came to slay :dance

All he gotta do is walk in :reigns


I gotta soak that in because I doubt the PPV crowd will be so accepting 

Smark City is not for Reigns :lol

But damn, Miz getting bigger heat than Rusev? That dude is so easy to hate lol


----------



## dizzylizzy87

that fist pump is gold :reigns

haven't been here in awhile...gotta catch up :mark::mark:


----------



## Empress

Where is Battleground being held? Reigns has been getting favorable reception wherever he has gone. It would take more than smarks who are upset about everything to dim his shine.

I'm not sure the WWE will allow it but I'd like to see Roman on one of those podcasts. Either Jim Ross, Stone Cold or Chris Jericho. I think either of those three would give him a good interview.

But I'm glad his pops seem to be getting stronger with each week.







The support can only help his confidence.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

dizzylizzy87 said:


> that fist pump is gold :reigns
> 
> haven't been here in awhile...gotta catch up :mark::mark:


*Lizzy you haven't been here in over a month! I thought you offed yourself after The Shield thread got closed :lol*


----------



## dizzylizzy87

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lizzy you haven't been here in over a month! I thought you offed yourself after The Shield thread got closed :lol*



I'm still mourning the death of The Shield :lol but in all seriousness, I got married & had some much needed time off work :dance

I seriously have some catching up to do with RAW & SD. I like what I'm seeing so far though :mark:
Hotness and more hotness. I'll take it :watson

Found this gem today..don't know if its new or old but..:ex:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

dizzylizzy87 said:


> I'm still mourning the death of The Shield :lol but in all seriousness, I got married & had some much needed time off work :dance
> 
> I seriously have some catching up to do with RAW & SD. I like what I'm seeing so far though :mark:
> Hotness and more hotness. I'll take it :watson


*Welcome back, and congratulations on your marriage! I'm sure Roman will be disappointed to hear about it xD*


----------



## Wynter

Dizzy!!!! :cheer

Congrats boo :dance


----------



## dizzylizzy87

The Reigns Train said:


> *Welcome back, and congratulations on your marriage! I'm sure Roman will be disappointed to hear about it xD*


Thanks!! I'm glad to be back!! :lol Hes crying right now I can see it!! He's more than welcome to still come for booty calls :yum:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dizzy!!!! :cheer
> 
> Congrats boo :dance


Thanks boo!:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*In other news, Cesaro's "Big Face Push" was supposedly canceled in favor of Reigns' :lol*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-turn-babyface-anytime-soon.html#post36841953


----------



## Wynter

Oh dirtsheets, giving IWC reasons to bitch about Roman since Survivor Series :dance

"Somewhat intentional." :lol ok


----------



## birthday_massacre

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh dirtsheets, giving IWC reasons to bitch about Roman since Survivor Series :dance
> 
> "Somewhat intentional." :lol ok



I can't wait until Reigns gets the Cena treatment (i.e. hate) when he is exposed how bad he is in the ring and on the mic.

He has been carried by Rollins and Ambrose on both the mic and in the ring. Now that he is singles, and will have to do all the work himself, he is going to be exposed.
And the fans will turn on him very quickly, just like they lost interest in Ryback once Ryback stopped having squash matches.

The only reason people cheer for Reigns is because he steamrolls over people and does his best Cena no selling of moves.

Its funny how the same people defending Reigns are some of the same who bash Cena for cheesy promos and for no selling and always looking strong. But now that Reighs is going it they want to get behind him LOL

Reigns is Cena 2.0 with less talent. If Reigns does become the next top guy, its going to be worse than it was now with Cena.


----------



## Wynter

birthday_massacre said:


> I can't wait until Reigns gets the Cena treatment (i.e. hate) when he is exposed how bad he is in the ring and on the mic.
> 
> He has been carried by Rollins and Ambrose on both the mic and in the ring. Now that he is singles, and will have to do all the work himself, he is going to be exposed.
> And the fans will turn on him very quickly, just like they lost interest in Ryback once Ryback stopped having squash matches.
> 
> The only reason people cheer for Reigns is because he steamrolls over people and does his best Cena no selling of moves.
> 
> Its funny how the same people defending Reigns are some of the same who bash Cena for cheesy promos and for no selling and always looking strong. But now that Reighs is going it they want to get behind him LOL
> 
> Reigns is Cena 2.0 with less talent. If Reigns does become the next top guy, its going to be worse than it was now with Cena.


(Y) then you should feel validated when he does get booed and flops hard.


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *In other news, Cesaro's "Big Face Push" was supposedly canceled in favor of Reigns' :lol*
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-turn-babyface-anytime-soon.html#post36841953


:lmao, WWE basically admitting they don't know how to push more than one face at a time :maury

And the one push the WWE is going with you can argue they aren't even doing right, Ahhhhh the joys of having ZERO competition :vince2


----------



## Wynter

Same dirtsheets who said they kept Cesaro heel because WWE hoped the crowd would demand for a face turn and give a DB-esque revolt unk2

Now it's "somewhat intentional" too cool him down lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

birthday_massacre said:


> I can't wait until Reigns gets the Cena treatment (i.e. hate) when he is exposed how bad he is in the ring and on the mic.
> 
> He has been carried by Rollins and Ambrose on both the mic and in the ring. Now that he is singles, and will have to do all the work himself, he is going to be exposed.
> And the fans will turn on him very quickly, just like they lost interest in Ryback once Ryback stopped having squash matches.
> 
> The only reason people cheer for Reigns is because he steamrolls over people and does his best Cena no selling of moves.
> 
> Its funny how the same people defending Reigns are some of the same who bash Cena for cheesy promos and for no selling and always looking strong. But now that Reighs is going it they want to get behind him LOL
> 
> Reigns is Cena 2.0 with less talent. If Reigns does become the next top guy, its going to be worse than it was now with Cena.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *In other news, Cesaro's "Big Face Push" was supposedly canceled in favor of Reigns' :lol*
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-turn-babyface-anytime-soon.html#post36841953



This is Roman's moment. The WWE is going all in and I am here for it! The guy I like has the backing of the company and they haven't messed up his booking too bad. The kingdom will be his and long shall he *reign*. I don't know why we have to defend or feel guilty because of his push. Roman keeps improving each week and even if he's at 75%, he's still getting the strap. Roman getting over and others being left behind is not his fault or problem. Ask the WWE why they chose him and can't juggle more than one face at a time, but I'm glad he's getting his push.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> This is Roman's moment. The WWE is going all in and I am here for it! The guy I like has the backing of the company and they haven't messed up his booking too bad. The kingdom will be his and long shall he *reign*. I don't know why we have to defend or feel guilty because of his push. Roman keeps improving each week and even if he's at 75%, he's still getting the strap. Roman getting over and others being left behind is not his fault or problem. Ask the WWE why they chose him and can't juggle more than one face at a time, but I'm glad he's getting his push.


*0 fucks given. Everyone else just has to Deal With It. Cesaro asked for Heyman and voluntarily took a backseat to Lesnar, so he can't blame anyone but himself.*


----------



## tbp82

Just got done watchng WWE Studios Road to Paloma. The similarities between Jason Momoa and Roman Reigns are eerie.


----------



## CookiePuss

tbp82 said:


> Just got done watchng WWE Studios Road to Paloma. The similarities between Jason Momoa and Roman Reigns are eerie.


inb4 "Hollywood Reigns" :troll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

cookiepuss said:


> inb4 "Hollywood Reigns" :troll


*TOO LATE!*


----------



## JTB33b

*When will fans turn on Reigns?*

And I don't mean internet fans. I mean the wwe universe. Reigns was so protected by Ambrose and Rollins both in the ring and on the mic. Add in the fact he is getting the superman push I can see the audience getting sick of him pretty quickly. He is brutal on the mic and his very limited moveset is only good in 6 man tag matches where it's not as noticeable and the other 2 guys(Ambrose/Rollins)can do most of the work. 

And if Ambrose a fan favorite gets lost in the shuffle with Reigns being shoved down our throats it might get ugly pretty quickly.I can see Reigns getting the Batista treatment at next years Royal Rumble.


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*

Thread to be merged with Reigns Official thread in 3...2...LOL


----------



## warpig227

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*

i think that wwe is over estimating his star power. i think interest will be lost b4 the rumble sometime, enough time to realize not to give him the win. i think theres a lot more capable stars to be #1 with the right gimmicks. i see ambrose and rollins being a bigger pop in the future than reigns


----------



## Wynter

Apparently Rock was on the Red Carpet of the ESPYS and this happened:



> …and Bill Simmons (NBA analyst) is marking out…hard. He even asked what Rock would do if Roman Reigns called him out.
> 
> *Rock’s response:
> 
> "First of all, that wouldn’t happen because he’s my cousin and he knows I’ll whoop his ass."*


:lol


----------



## AntMan

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*

When WWE turns him into a smiley boyscout who shills merchandise, makes bad jokes, and overcomes nothing.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*



JTB33b said:


> And I don't mean internet fans. I mean the wwe universe. Reigns was so protected by Ambrose and Rollins both in the ring and on the mic. Add in the fact he is getting the superman push I can see the audience getting sick of him pretty quickly. He is brutal on the mic and his very limited moveset is only good in 6 man tag matches where it's not as noticeable and the other 2 guys(Ambrose/Rollins)can do most of the work.
> 
> *And if Ambrose a fan favorite gets lost in the shuffle with Reigns being shoved down our throats it might get ugly pretty quickly.I can see Reigns getting the Batista treatment at next years Royal Rumble.*


Ambrose isn't 1/8th as popular as Bryan. Also unlike Ambrose, Bryan was actually more popular than Batista, whereas Reigns is more popular than Ambrose. Anyway, I don't see the fans turning on him unless maybe he feuds with Bryan, and even then just a maybe.


----------



## Empress

Wow. The Rock is getting Roman that mainstream exposure. :banderas 

It's funny how we joke about things and it comes to pass. He was just being called "Hollywood Reigns" and now he gets a shout out at the ESPYS. Stan a bit for the future champ even if you are threatening beatdowns Rocky. :reigns


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*



Ungratefulness said:


> Ambrose isn't 1/8th as popular as Bryan. Also unlike Ambrose, Bryan was actually more popular than Batista, whereas Reigns is more popular than Ambrose. Anyway, I don't see the fans turning on him unless maybe he feuds with Bryan, and even then just a maybe.


He doesn't have to be feuding with Bryan, just getting a bigger push than Bryan. What happens when Bryan returns? What if Bryan returns at the rumble and is eliminated near the end and Reigns wins?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*

The night after Wrestlemania 31.










But once he goes over Bryan, all Hell will break loose.

I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*



DGenerationMC said:


> The night after Wrestlemania 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But once he goes over Bryan, all Hell will break loose.
> 
> I feel sorry for the guy.


Let's all shed a tear for him. Nobody wants to be handed everything by the company they work for without earning it.

It might start after WrestleMania, but could happen around Rumble time. Of course people might just accept him because he's not Cena, it's sadly possible.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's all shed a tear for him. Nobody wants to be handed everything by the company they work for without earning it.
> 
> It might start after WrestleMania, but could happen around Rumble time. Of course people might just accept him because he's not Cena, it's sadly possible.


Let's all pray.


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*

Casual fans? Never. Hardcore fans/smarks? When he start facing an internet darling. It's hard to boo him right now when he is facing people like HHH, Orton, Kane and Cena...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*



DGenerationMC said:


> Let's all pray.


Pray for what? I don't really care what way the crowd goes because they're going to push him anyway and once he taints that WWE Championship, there's no way to un-taint it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*

He will be heavily booed at Summerslam.


----------



## Empress

Here's the clip of The Rock from the ESPYS


http://youtu.be/jwPmR3UJVik


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol i can't wait to hear Reigns' rebuttal


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*



Belladonna29 said:


> Thread to be merged with Reigns Official thread in 3...2...LOL


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*

I'll keep dancing until this thread is merged.....


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Apparently Rock was on the Red Carpet of the ESPYS and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Planting those seeds maybe? :lol

That would be awesome though I'm not even gonna lie. On another note Dat mainstream attention! Rock says he ha a cousin in the WWE everyone might just check him out.


----------



## Empress

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*

If wishful thinking made things so, Roman would've been booed out of every arena by now by those predicting his failure. But yet his cheers keep getting bigger.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: When will fans turn on Reigns?*



Empress said:


> If wishful thinking made things so, Roman would've been booed out of every arena by now by those predicting his failure. But yet his cheers keep getting bigger.


It's too early for him to get booed. He'll get booed when he's in big time 20 minute matches and he can't do anything in the ring besides a bunch of clotheslines like he's been doing. He'll get exposed bad. Hopefully he'll improve by then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The merge is here! :cheer*


----------



## RebelArch86

I give him 5 singles ppv matches before he is depushed, but I think it could happen in as soon as 3. He'll maintain a role that Sheamus and Orton always have though except his matches will be horrible and really annoy fans that he is squashing good workers every week.


----------



## Wynter

Look at everyone praying Roman fails :banderas

And no selling the fact he's been getting great reports at house shows for 20 minute plus matches.

Roman's name stays on this forum's lips. 










I swear, if Roman slays at Summerslam, I'm going to be obnoxious for at least a week :lol


----------



## Empress

I believe Roman has the ability to put on a good match. He has received positive reviews from house shows. He is no Bret Hart but is capable. Ideally, I'd like for him to be more agile in the ring and get more comfortable on the mic but he is holding his own which many doubted he would. He should not be earmarked for failure because some fans resent his surging popularity because of their favorites. I truly hopes he succeeds and turns every doubt into a dare to do even better.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Look at everyone praying Roman fails :banderas
> 
> And no selling the fact he's been getting great reports at house shows for 20 minute plus matches.
> 
> Roman's name stays on this forum's lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, if Roman slays at Summerslam, I'm going to be obnoxious for at least a week :lol


GOATS gonna GOAT!

#believeinromanreigns :reigns


----------



## The Bloodline

WynterWarm12 said:


> Apparently Rock was on the Red Carpet of the ESPYS and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


:lmao I would love to see a clip of this. I would really like to see these 2 in the ring face to face :mark: I think just looking at each other would get a big pop

As for the merged thread. I'm not sure when it will happen. Sometimes it just eventually happens to faces. I can't see him getting boos while facing the authority though


----------



## midnightmischief

dizzylizzy87 said:


> Thanks!! I'm glad to be back!! :lol Hes crying right now I can see it!! He's more than welcome to still come for booty calls :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks boo!:


Dizzy, give him the spare key and a copy of hubbys schedule like I did :lmao




Belladonna29 said:


> Thread to be merged with Reigns Official thread in 3...2...LOL


you called it.... why do people even bother to start new threads for Roman, they only end up being merged hahahahahahahahahahahaha



DGenerationMC said:


> I'll keep dancing until this thread is merged.....


sorry, love this gif - gonna steal it DG hope you don't mind....




WynterWarm12 said:


> Look at everyone praying Roman fails :banderas
> 
> And no selling the fact he's been getting great reports at house shows for 20 minute plus matches.
> 
> Roman's name stays on this forum's lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, if Roman slays at Summerslam, I'm going to be obnoxious for at least a week :lol


you and me both Wynter, we should all just take over the whole forum to annoy the crap out of his haters.... maybe start up a whole lotta Roman love threads :dance:dance:dance


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> :lmao I would love to see a clip of this. I would really like to see these 2 in the ring face to face :mark: I think just looking at each other would get a big pop
> 
> As for the merged thread. I'm not sure when it will happen. Sometimes it just eventually happens to faces. I can't see him getting boos while facing the authority though


I posted the clip before the thread got merged. It should be two pages back. Here it is again.
http://youtu.be/jwPmR3UJVik


----------



## Wynter

Someone had the nerve to suggest Roman winning the belt at BG would be a good thing.

Waiting for that thread to go to shit and merge with this one :dance

Now, I don't agree with Roman winning this early at all. But I expect that thread to get crapped on hard :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*We used to dread the merge and now it's just funny :lmao*


----------



## midnightmischief

hell yeah, I used to get so depressed with the merges but you guys all helped me. thanks *big hug to all* now I just skip past all the incoming crap and only take note of the real people in here LOL

btw - can see at least 2 threads in the general section that look airmarked for merging... bring it on......


----------



## Empress

Most of the hate threads seem to be started by particular fans. As if it's an unforgivable sin for anyone but their favorite to be popular. It's gonna be so sweet when Roman gets the belt. :cool2 Wrestlemania usually falls on or around my birthday and Reigns holding up the belt will be nice. 

I hope Roman cuts his selfie war with Road Dogg short and responds to The Rock on Twitter. The man threatened to kick your ass. You can't let that stand. :


----------



## Wynter

The best about the Roman hate threads, you can always spot the SAME people ranting/bitching/shitting on Roman or lurking. They give that man so much life :dance

If he's going to flop, how about sit back and enjoy his journey to failure then :

Girl, how about Roman give us a selfie AND an instagram video responding to The Rock :cool2


----------



## midnightmischief

are they still at it with the selfie war :lmao I haven't checked my twitter for ages, might have to go have a look. last one I saw was roaddogg backstage taking a sneakie with roman in the background (cheat) lol...


----------



## Empress

I know were just bullshitting around but Roman would have great instincts if he did put up a video responding to The Rock. His name was put out there to the millions and millions :rock
He'd be smart to milk the exposure. Don't just settle for being the future face of the WWE. Start branding yourself now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So when are we going to make this into a "None of my business" meme?*


----------



## Wynter

Word, Roman has stated he's striving to be the best and has the drive to do so. Now have the instincts, as Empress said, and take advantage of this situation.

Social Media is a great tool to make fans and get exposure. And WWE adores exposure,especially the positive kind.

Plus, Roman would be more natural and it would be all in his words :cheer


----------



## Empress

Maybe the same person who did the "deal with it" gif. I forgot who the genius was.


----------



## Wynter

Someone already did on Tumblr :lol I would prefer a different font though. But fuck it, I'm glad someone did it :lmao



Spoiler: pic


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone already did on Tumblr :lol I would prefer a different font though. But fuck it, I'm glad someone did it :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


LOL that is GOLD hahahahhahaha ***saved for future use***


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Maybe the same person who did the "deal with it" gif. I forgot who the genius was.


*
It was Pip Star! LOL @ Wynter :lmao
*


----------



## Wynter

We already have our gifs/pics lined up so we can pull it out when Roman slays :banderas


----------



## The.Great......One

Rock name dropping reings :mark: getting him dat mainstream attention #nepotism :dance 
But seriously though, he would be smart to respond, imagine if these two have a mini feud on twitter :faint:


----------



## elperfecto

This is all Roman nut huggers have to say to explain their illogical love for the man.

"He's got all the potential in the world!"

"He can work 20 minutes at house shows, according to reports"

"His look is amazing! Badass!"

"He's got the it factor"

"Explosive moveset makes me go OMG!"

Anything but "he's a great wrestler/is a great mic worker".

lol. This thread is hilarious. Carry on.


----------



## p862011

elperfecto said:


> This is all Roman nut huggers have to say to explain their illogical love for the man.
> 
> "He's got all the potential in the world!"
> 
> "He can work 20 minutes at house shows, according to reports"
> 
> "His look is amazing! Badass!"
> 
> "He's got the it factor"
> 
> "Explosive moveset makes me go OMG!"
> 
> Anything but "he's a great wrestler/is a great mic worker".
> 
> lol. This thread is hilarious. Carry on.


Wake me up when your done bitching


----------



## The Bloodline

Empress said:


> I posted the clip before the thread got merged. It should be two pages back. Here it is again.
> http://youtu.be/jwPmR3UJVik


thank you. it was nice just hearing something mentioned about wrestling/roman on ESPN.


----------



## LigerJ81

elperfecto said:


> This is all Roman nut huggers have to say to explain their illogical love for the man.
> 
> "He's got all the potential in the world!"
> 
> "He can work 20 minutes at house shows, according to reports"
> 
> "His look is amazing! Badass!"
> 
> "He's got the it factor"
> 
> "Explosive moveset makes me go OMG!"
> 
> Anything but "he's a great wrestler/is a great mic worker".
> 
> lol. This thread is hilarious. Carry on.


For a person who doesn't like Reigns, you sure spend alot of time in here.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> Look at everyone praying Roman fails :banderas
> 
> And no selling the fact he's been getting great reports at house shows for 20 minute plus matches.
> 
> Roman's name stays on this forum's lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, if Roman slays at Summerslam, I'm going to be obnoxious for at least a week :lol



this. :cheer


----------



## southrnbygrace

This person on Tumblr posted about 200 WWE reaction gifs. Of course Roman/The Shield are in some of them. 

http://xfeelingheelishx.tumblr.com/post/91976645944/wwe-reaction-gif-hunt-d


----------



## Empress

Those gifs are all kinds of amazing.


----------



## Ccoffey89

elperfecto said:


> This is all Roman nut huggers have to say to explain their illogical love for the man.
> 
> "He's got all the potential in the world!"
> 
> "He can work 20 minutes at house shows, according to reports"
> 
> "His look is amazing! Badass!"
> 
> "He's got the it factor"
> 
> "Explosive moveset makes me go OMG!"
> 
> Anything but "he's a great wrestler/is a great mic worker".
> 
> lol. This thread is hilarious. Carry on.


You wanted to say something??


























#believeinromanreigns :reigns


----------



## Malakai

His character atm doesn't need to talk. A heel turn where he gets cocky is when he steps up the mic game. For now it's punch punch, kick, whip, superman, "oohahh!!", spear, 123, crowd goes nuts. Why ruin the badass silent type gimmick with unnecessary talking?


----------



## southrnbygrace

Empress said:


> Those gifs are all kinds of amazing.


Agreed. 

This is my favorite










It so Dean. :agree:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Those gifs are all kinds of amazing.


*Why do I feel like the roles are being reversed in this gif :lol

Byron with the white girl dance and Renee is on some Chief Keef shit :lmao*


----------



## Empress

Renee wants that honorary pass. 


I expect this to be merged in here. The Roman Reigns fans are being asked to explain why we like him. I don't justify my likes.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-reigns-fans-what-appeal-you-regards-him.html


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just bullet pointed reasons and responded to quality posters. Not going to have an argument about why I like someone. At the end of the day, they'll never accept your answers and get butthurt because Roman is being pushed over their favorites. *


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *I just bullet pointed reasons and responded to quality posters. Not going to have an argument about why I like someone. At the end of the day, they'll never accept your answers and get butthurt because Roman is being pushed over their favorites. *



I've got nothing but love for you with the way you go all in. I'm really glad that you're a Reigns fan because you don't hold your fire for anyone. I'm co-signing from the sidelines in that thread because I'm not married to anyone here and nor do they pay my bills. I don't owe anyone an explanation as to why I like Roman Reigns. I will discuss everything else related to him, but I'm not out to convert anyone or indulge curiosities. I respect that people like who they do and the sentiment should be reciprocated. I don't care for Cena but I'd never harass a Cena fan and demand why they like him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> I've got nothing but love for you with the way you go all in. I'm really glad that you're a Reigns fan because you don't hold your fire for anyone. I'm co-signing from the sidelines in that thread because I'm not married to anyone here and nor do they pay my bills. I don't owe anyone an explanation as to why I like Roman Reigns. I will discuss everything else related to him, but I'm not out to convert anyone or indulge curiosities. I respect that people like who they do and the sentiment should be reciprocated. I don't care for Cena but I'd never harass a Cena fan and demand why they like him.


----------



## PUNKY

elperfecto said:


> This is all Roman nut huggers have to say *to explain their illogical love for the man.*
> 
> "He's got all the potential in the world!"
> 
> "He can work 20 minutes at house shows, according to reports"
> 
> "His look is amazing! Badass!"
> 
> "He's got the it factor"
> 
> "Explosive moveset makes me go OMG!"
> 
> Anything but "he's a great wrestler/is a great mic worker".
> 
> lol. *This thread is hilarious. Carry on.*


Translates into "My favourite wrestler isn't getting pushed as hard so i'll hate on everything roman does to make myself feel better." Boohoo.








I really wanna send this via rep but it's too big so i'll leave it here.


----------



## The Bloodline

I responded in that thread, i gave it a shot. It'll soon be merged I bet. Also i came across this 









and it reminded me of this 









:lmao haha cant wait to see these guy face off finally


----------



## Empress

Randy is a funny dude. If he and Roman loosen up in their interactions, I could see a nice banter between the two. I'm more than ready for this feud to begin but we have to go through the filler F4 match first. They will probably spend most of the match locking up. 

And Roman didn't respond to The Rock. And the WWE has not made mention of the name dropping at the ESPYS but I believe it will come into play once they start building towards Rock vs. Reigns and the passing of the torch. It's obvious that The Rock is really proud of Reigns and wants him to do well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ironic post of the year goes to Nicole:
*
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...lins-overshadowed-reigns-16.html#post36878378

*Who wants to add it to their signature?*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Ironic post of the year goes to Nicole:
> *
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...lins-overshadowed-reigns-16.html#post36878378
> 
> *Who wants to add it to their signature?*


Well at least the Mods just closed that thread rather than merging it here :maury


----------



## Divine Arion

Empress said:


> I posted the clip before the thread got merged. It should be two pages back. Here it is again.
> http://youtu.be/jwPmR3UJVik


Haha that is quite badass. I immediately got Roman doing the "Awww shit, son!" moment in my head lol. I've read rumors that Rock is supposedly going to participate at WM31 but it's not been confirmed who as of yet. Facing off against a relative would be quite entertaining. To see Roman potentially make fun of the Rock and vice versa. :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Reigns Train said:


> *Welcome to The Official Reigns Thread! This will not be an appreciation thread. It's an unbiased venue for discussion, whether you love him, hate him, or are indifferent towards him.
> 
> So let it rip! What do you like, what don’t you like, and what do you think he needs to be successful?*


Sorry, I didn't understand that some of my though out responses and posts weren't allowed in a place for discussion. But sure let's concentrate only on the hate. :dance

Unlike you for Ambrose I can actually say something nice about Reigns and be level-headed in discussing him. 

:waffle Goodbye.


----------



## PUNKY

Nicole Queen said:


> Sorry, I didn't understand that some of my though out responses and posts weren't allowed in a place for discussion. But sure let's concentrate only on the hate. :dance
> 
> Unlike you for Ambrose I can actually say something nice about Reigns and be level-headed in discussing him.
> 
> :waffle Goodbye.


Go on then, Say something nice nicole. I'm all ears. :dance


----------



## -XERO-

Ravensflock88 said:


>


Yeah, they deserve a rap contract. Those dudes are FIYAH!

*calls up Uncle Kev* lol


----------



## Headliner

No catfights plz.


----------



## Empress

Divine Arion said:


> Haha that is quite badass. I immediately got Roman doing the "Awww shit, son!" moment in my head lol. I've read rumors that Rock is supposedly going to participate at WM31 but it's not been confirmed who as of yet. Facing off against a relative would be quite entertaining. To see Roman potentially make fun of the Rock and vice versa. :banderas


If Daniel Bryan returns, he's going to be put in the Main Event at Wrestlemania 31 and deservedly so. That's if the WWE uses common sense. Just satisfy the fans and don't risk backlash for others like Roman.

And if Reigns is not in the main event at WM 31, a match with The Rock is just as good. It has the potential to be even better. Beyond technical skills, Roman would have to get better quick, fast and in a hurry on the mic. The Rock is GOAT for a reason. I'd love to see a passing of the torch match, but Roman needs to be able to go one on one with Rock when it comes to cutting promos.

But if Roman were to reach his potential and The Rock brings it, only great things could happen. :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> Sorry, I didn't understand that some of my though out responses and posts weren't allowed in a place for discussion. But sure let's concentrate only on the hate. :dance
> 
> Unlike you for Ambrose I can actually say something nice about Reigns and be level-headed in discussing him.
> 
> :waffle Goodbye.












http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...llins-overshadowed-reigns-4.html#post36802873


----------



## Empress

I just read that the WWE is advertising the Road to Paloma on their website. Roman should tweet about the movie, tongue in cheek given his strong resemblance to Jason Momoa. I should be his social media manager. So many missed opportunities on his part.


----------



## Wynter

I mean damn, look what social media/videos did for Zack Ryder before WWE shat all over him :lol The Big Guy! was getting a lot of love for his Twitter antics and youtube vidoes. Big E was/is gold on Twitter and Instagram, he just hasn't come across tv well or hasn't been given the right role.

Roman would be smart to use Twitter, Instagram and maybe even Youtube wisely and to his advantage. It never hurts to show a little personality and give the fans any chance to connect with you. Like I said before, this could be perfect for Roman, because whatever promos he cut on there or video he makes, it's all him. No micromanaging.

The Rock handed him a perfect opportunity to respond. If those two got into a Twitter/Instagram war ala the one he has with Road Dogg, it would be some good publicity that WWE would absolutely love.


----------



## southrnbygrace

Here an article about WWE's show in Pensacola, FL tonight...hometown of Mr Reigns. Of course the show is nearly over now, but it's still a nice read. Especially his mama saying it's good to have her baby home!! 

Roman Reigns Ready to Shine


----------



## Wynter

The part with his mother made me smile like a goof :lmao

I'm a Mama's girl, so I know she gave him all the love and hugs when she saw him 

Nice article (Y) Thanks for sharing


----------



## Empress

Thanks for posting that article. It was a great read. 

I love it when Mom's get sentimental about their famous kids. I'm glad he has the Usos alongside him as he travels the world almost non stop. I really hope he has a great showing at Summerslsm so Mom can brag. 

And he really does love repping where he grew up on Twitter. The Rock should've said something about the 850 to get a response out of him. :lol


----------



## southrnbygrace

I know she's already so proud of all he's accomplished, but I agree. I can't for him to achieve even more. I've often wished he could talk his dad into coming in and managing him at some point. Even if was just for one PPV match. It would be so awesome!


----------



## Empress

They probably won't introduce Roman's family to the WWE universe until he's established himself. Maybe around Wrestlemania. But it would be cool if Sika were at his side. A face Roman could get inspired by his dad. A heel Roman would head butt his old man. :reigns


----------



## southrnbygrace

I remember seeing The Wild Samoans back in the day. Their hair was something else!! Looks like Roman ended up with that attribute along with his wrestling skills.


----------



## Wynter

WWE should let Roman and Randy loose on the mic. Their trash talk would amazing and funny :lol

I hope those two have some antics in the ring too. Love Randy when he's 100 percent on and Roman is a character too when he's in the zone/natural.

Roman with all his duck lips and taunting while Randy is just a hilariously psychotic mofo :lol "There's no bell to ring!" *points at fan* "You did this!" lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, we want that Orton, not the one who shows up to every show half asleep :StephenA*


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE should let Roman and Randy loose on the mic. Their trash talk would amazing and funny :lol
> 
> I hope those two have some antics in the ring too. Love Randy when he's 100 percent on and Roman is a character too when he's in the zone/natural.
> 
> Roman with all his duck lips and taunting while Randy is just a hilariously psychotic mofo :lol "There's no bell to ring!" *points at fan* "You did this!" lol


HAHAHA

Good times. Him pointing at a fan was like straight out of an anime.


----------



## Wynter

Randy is awesome. I know many find him boring and that has a lot to do with Randy phoning it in now and being complacent in his spot. But man, dude is fantastic when he's actually trying.

Near the end of his WHC run, I started to adore him. How he acted at EC in the chamber was perfectly cowardice. Taunting Sheamus and talking shit behind the glass :lol Love the look he got when he saw his pod had opened and he had to face all the guys in the ring lol


Randy seems to have slid back into Viper/Apex Predator mode since the previous SD. Hopefully this feud will put a pep in his step. I've noticed the way he interacts with Roman in the ring, so I don't expect him to half ass it.

Their chemistry is great and they should be comfortable in the ring together after all the house show bouts.So I honestly expect a solid showing at Summerslam 

Hopefully Roman will show his cockier side where his mannerisms come out in the ring and he does some taunting. He has great body language and could do some awesome character work during the match if he lets himself.


----------



## The Bloodline

Aww that article was great. I would love to see a video from the show. & I agree they probably wont bring up his family until around wrestlemania or when it can fit a angle.

and just gonna leave this here, as i head to sleep.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Ravensflock88 said:


> Aww that article was great. I would love to see a video from the show. & I agree they probably wont bring up his family until around wrestlemania or when it can fit a angle.
> 
> and just gonna leave this here, as i head to sleep.


Maybe they are there, but not on camera and not shown on camera.


----------



## The.Great......One

Ravensflock88 said:


> Aww that article was great. I would love to see a video from the show. & I agree they probably wont bring up his family until around wrestlemania or when it can fit a angle.
> 
> and just gonna leave this here, as i head to sleep.


Dude looks legit, what is he like 250 pounds here?


----------



## midnightmischief

Ravensflock88 said:


> Aww that article was great. I would love to see a video from the show. & I agree they probably wont bring up his family until around wrestlemania or when it can fit a angle.
> 
> and just gonna leave this here, as i head to sleep.


thank you....

that is a very nice pic of roman. really like the definition and... ahhhhhhhhh f**k it :done










just so beautiful...










*** loving that reaction gif page hahahaha ***


2 1/2 more days till BG (smackdown first though) yay...hope we get a good showing.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Man if only we could somehow get "I'm not a pony" Reigns vs coked up Orton

That's a feud of the year candidate right there


----------



## The.Great......One

Who remembers when orton said "legend killer" a few weeks ago :mark:


----------



## BORT

I was watching WWE countdown earlier and if anyone here isn't familiar with it, it's pretty much a WWE top 10 countdown show that also has wrestlers and people in the business reminiscing and giving their opinions at the same time. Anyway Roman Reigns was one of the people giving his opinions and what I noticed is that he was way more relaxed and laid back and his speaking sounded WAY more natural than his horrible "Badass" voice that he's currently doing. After watching that I REALLY do believe now that the guy MAY have potential on the mic if the WWE would just stop forcing this typical "badass" script on him and just allow him to do his own thing HIS way.


----------



## Empress

177 said:


> I was watching WWE countdown earlier and if anyone here isn't familiar with it, it's pretty much a WWE top 10 countdown show that also has wrestlers and people in the business reminiscing and giving their opinions at the same time. Anyway Roman Reigns was one of the people giving his opinions and what I noticed is that he was way more relaxed and laid back and his speaking sounded WAY more natural than his horrible "Badass" voice that he's currently doing. After watching that I REALLY do believe now that the guy MAY have potential on the mic if the WWE would just stop forcing this typical "badass" script on him and just allow him to do his own thing HIS way.


We (Roman's fans) have been saying this for months. He is completely a different person when allowed to speak freely. There is not a hint of shyness or hesitation. 

Someone mentioned in another thread that Roman is seen as WWE's "baby" and therefore, he will be overprotected. 

And yes, Randy needs to bring it full force with this feud. He can be great when he gives a damn.


----------



## ROHFan19

IDK if you guys saw the Countdown show with the top 10 managers...but Reigns did a great fucking impression of Paul Bearer lmfao


----------



## Empress

I saw it. It was damn good. Almost too good. He sounded just like Bearer.


----------



## The True Believer




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...gazine-spoils-summerslams-2nd-main-event.html
*
Whoever reported Orton vs. Reigns is wrong. WWE magazine is 2/2 on spoilers (Shield breakup and Jericho's return) so I'm taking this over Uncle Joe's dirtsheet.*


----------



## ROHFan19

I don't believe it. Something semi-big would have to go down during BG and they're most likely going to save this for NOC. Summerslam is going to sell based off name value alone. Reigns/HHH would be over-shadowed by Brock/Cena. They'll save this for NOC because it's the post renewal PPV so they need people to renew...and because it'll be the biggest thing on the show. Most likely at least.


----------



## BORT

Empress said:


> We (Roman's fans) have been saying this for months. He is completely a different person when allowed to speak freely. There is not a hint of shyness or hesitation.
> 
> Someone mentioned in another thread that Roman is seen as WWE's "baby" and therefore, he will be overprotected.
> 
> And yes, Randy needs to bring it full force with this feud. He can be great when he gives a damn.


Maybe Roman should just say "fuck it, I'll just use bullet points and improvise and do it my way and if they don't like it, well too bad.". I understand wrestlers are scared to go against management and step out of the box because there's no other place for them to go besides WWE, but guys like John Cena and Austin have stated that this is exactly what they did and if the crowd is still reacting, Vince will most likely go along with it.

If I were Roman that's what I would do, it seems the WWE is just in love with the guys look anyway and everything else outside of that seems irrelevant to them. I think someone's gotta throw acid on his face and he's gotta become a butter ball before they decide to depush him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Orton vs. Reigns makes more sense for Summerslam and so does saving Triple H for NOC, but I gotta stick with the statistics.

However, we could speculate that it means Reigns vs. Triple H as the higher power, and Orton is just the lackey fighting in battle.*


----------



## Empress

177 said:


> Maybe Roman should just say "fuck it, I'll just use bullet points and improvise and do it my way and if they don't like it, well too bad.". I understand wrestlers are scared to go against management and step out of the box because there's no other place for them to go besides WWE, but guys like John Cena and Austin have stated that this is exactly what they did and if the crowd is still reacting, Vince will most likely go along with it.
> 
> If I were Roman that's what I would do, it seems the WWE is just in love with the guys look anyway and everything else outside of that seems irrelevant to them. I think someone's gotta throw acid on his face and he's gotta become a butter ball before they decide to depush him.


Joe seems like a chill person and probably wouldn't rock the boat but I'm beginning to question his instincts. There are some things he could do on his own to make adjustments to his character. The Rock gave him mainstream exposure at the ESPYs and it's been radio silence on his end. Unless the WWE has told him not to respond, it makes no sense why he wouldn't. He seems to be trusting the WWE. Perhaps, too much. The comment about John Cena sucking from a few weeks ago was a good start. There needs to be more. He shouldn't be afraid to take more chances. Make yourself stand out.

HHH and HBK have said that Vince didn't like DX at first but they continued with their instincts and he finally jumped on board. Austin had his 3:16 line. I'm sure Roman could think of something better than "Assess and Attack". 

And please no acid. Then he'd be the "Demon Reigns" with a mask on his scarred face.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Most of Orton's career has been being HHH's lackey anyway, same thing here.


----------



## Wynter

I'm happy to see another person has seen some of the potential we see in Roman and our grievances, particularly on the mic. Feels like you're arguing with a wall sometimes, when you try to explain to a detractor why you favor Roman and are so confident in his future. Though, we really shouldn't have to explain ourselves, but I don't mind indulging in the fuckery sometimes lol.

Roman has a few friends and a lot of family in the business. I'm sure they have schooled him how and when to be assertive. He's a chill guy, so I can see him being the "go with the flow" type. But I think he's grown up around enough wrestling to know how the game is run.

Maybe he himself doesn't notice he should change his promo style. Or he sees it as a challenge for him to overcome and get better at. He seems the competitive type and wanting to prove everyone wrong.

I don't know, but I'd love if WWE and him took the steps to a more natural character for Roman. They can establish the character he has now, get the audience on his side. But they must flesh him out and add layers; learn to experiment a bit and not protect him so much. It's only so long he can be one dimensional, especially when he doesn't have to. There's a lot of Roman that hasn't been exposed to the masses. I hope Summerslam is the starting point of the official introduction of Roman Reigns and what he can offer and achieve 

Training wheel can't stay on forever. It will only stunt his grown and set him up for unnecessary backlash.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Passion of Reigns made #5 on WWE's Top 10 matches of 2014 list :*










http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1326986-wwe-com-top-10-matches-2014-so-far.html

*Wyatts vs. The Shield is #1 :cheer*


----------



## Wynter

Shield has put in some work.

Their match with The Wyatts at EC was DAMN good. I marked out like a child the whole match :banderas

Love how into the match up the fans were. The atmosphere was electrifying and the crowd was already losing their shit before they even touched. The chemistry was nearly palpable and it's a shame we never got the full extent of what that feud could have offered.

But man, they really shined with the time they were given. Easily one of my favorite matches this year. They slaaaaaayed :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, Wyatts and Shield have always had great battles. It made me sad how they just threw them into random matches on Main Event without buildup. I live for the buildup. It makes the match seem so much more important.*


----------



## Empress

Reigns took that Passion of Christ ass whooping like a champ and had the welts to prove it.


----------



## Wynter

Agreed, build up is everything to me. I can easily watch great matches in other products; go to NJPW and shit like that. But I'm at WWE, Sports ENTERTAINMENT, I want a good storyline to make me _want_ to see the opposing forces tear each other apart. There's nothing like a good blood feud cushioned by a great foundation, or in Seth/Dean's case, history.

It really does add to the match when you're invested emotionally too. Daniel Bryan didn't have any 5 star matches at Mania, the main event wasn't even anything special in terms of wrestling. But the attachment you had to DB and his journey made it seems 10 times more special.

Same with some of the Attitude Era matches. Guys like The Rock weren't in ring technicians, but you got invested into their crazy ass feuds and the outcomes.

Wyatts vs Shield wasn't a masterpiece of a match or full of technical prowess. They just went at each other and wanted to whoop ass. They didn't even truly have a story, just two dominating stables everyone wanted to see clash up. That was enough story for us :lol


EDIT: :lol Roman really did take a beating on his back. When I saw the pics on Twitter, I was like damn. The chair shots only made it worse the next night lol

Roman did say after like the sixth hit, he got used to it. I'm sure when that adrenaline wore off, he felt it. But he said he was stubborn and basically let it heal on its own. No icing or anything.. 

:no: Men


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed, build up is everything to me. I can easily watch great matches in other products; go to NJPW and shit like that. But I'm at WWE, Sports ENTERTAINMENT, I want a good storyline to make me _want_ to see the opposing forces tear each other apart. There's nothing like a good blood feud cushioned by a great foundation, or in Seth/Dean's case, history.
> 
> It really does add to the match when you're invested emotionally too. Daniel Bryan didn't have any 5 star matches at Mania, the main event wasn't even anything special in terms of wrestling. But the attachment you had to DB and his journey made it seems 10 times more special.
> 
> Same with some of the Attitude Era matches. Guys like The Rock weren't in ring technicians, but you got invested into their crazy ass feuds and the outcomes.


*
I know right?! Just think back when you were a little girl getting hype for an elbow drop because the guy sold his character so well.*


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I know right?! Just think back when you were a little girl getting hype for an elbow drop because the guy sold his character so well.*


:mark: omg yes! Move is stupid as shit to me now, because the set up is just too long. But damn it, when I was a young wrestling fan, awed by the larger than life characters and ignorant to the behind the scenes workings of the business, it was the best shit ever :lmao

Stone Cold had me flipping my friends off and opening a can of whoop ass. All play fighting of course  DX had everyone saying "Suck it!' :lol

Attitude Era was crazy :lol I miss some of the backstage segments they used to have; not afraid to let top guys have personalities and have a sense of humor. Not the poopy and photoshop humor though fpalm Don't get me wrong, AE had some goofy cringey humor too lol

I keep picturing Dean/Seth having Austin/Booker T style segments. Like the ones at the church and supermarket :lmao


----------



## southrnbygrace

I have nothing constructive to say tonight. Just thought I'd leave these here. Found them on Tumblr (credit: stellarollins)


----------



## Empress

Roman does know how to give good facial expressions. He seems more confident in that regard. He knows how to react with his eyes, scowls, shrugs and movements with his hands.

He returned to twitter....only to retweet Road Dogg's tweet about his match tonight in his hometown. I hope we get some candid pictures. I wonder if he allows his daughter to watch his matches. Probably not but I'm sure his family will be in attendance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Roman does know how to give good facial expressions. He seems more confident in that regard. He knows how to react with his eyes, scowls, shrugs and movements with his hands.
> 
> He returned to twitter....only to retweet Road Dogg's tweet about his match tonight in his hometown. I hope we get some candid pictures. I wonder if he allows his daughter to watch his matches. Probably not but I'm sure his family will be in attendance.


*
I could imagine a 4 year old girl being traumatized for life after seeing her father get beaten with kendo sticks on national television.*


----------



## Empress

I always remember Mick Foley's daughter losing her shit during the Foley and Rock match where Foley was handcuffed. I don't think wrestlers let their kids sit in the audience anymore but each wrestler is different. I wouldn't for the reason you just mentioned.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Reigns Train said:


> *The Passion of Reigns made #5 on WWE's Top 10 matches of 2014 list :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1326986-wwe-com-top-10-matches-2014-so-far.html
> 
> *Wyatts vs. The Shield is #1 :cheer*


You must've forgotten that Reigns contributed nothing to the Shield and they would've been way better with Mason Ryan or Kassius Ohno. :faint:


----------



## #Mark

I'm pretty excited for HHH/Reigns at Summerslam. I am a fan of Orton's but he's been booked so terribly the past few months that I don't anyone would take him seriously as a threat. Reigns/HHH has a special aura to it and that was evident by the crowd reaction to their staredown a few weeks ago. The match could be Reigns' breakout match and I'd rather it happen at Summerslam than a B PPV.


----------



## Empress

So, it's really been switched to HHH vs. Reigns? I thought it was just a rumor. Either way, I hope something becomes clear soon. I'm ready for Reigns to be in an active feud, not being a filler for Cena's title matches.

HHH vs Reigns does have a special aura to it.


----------



## Empress

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You must've forgotten that Reigns contributed nothing to the Shield and they would've been way better with Mason Ryan or Kassius Ohno. :faint:


If it were either Mason or Ohno, they'd be coming out to cheers every night. It's embarrassing how Reigns is booed out of every arena now that Ambrose and Rollins are no longer carrying him. :westbrook4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You must've forgotten that Reigns contributed nothing to the Shield and they would've been way better with Mason Ryan or Kassius Ohno. :faint:





Empress said:


> If it were either Mason or Ohno, they'd be coming out to cheers every night. It's embarrassing how Reigns is booed out of every arena now that Ambrose and Rollins are no longer carrying him. :westbrook4


*
I love you guys. You make this place so much fun*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Roman chants on Smackdown. Even the crowd knows Reigns needs to save Dean everytime.*


----------



## Empress

:

Was the crowd just chanting for Roman on Smackdown as Dean got beat up?


----------



## LigerJ81

Cmon WWE, even the Crowd know The Reigns/Ambrose Bromance


----------



## Empress

I was looking for information on his match tonight in Florida. A fan got a picture of Roman and his girlfriend.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> I was looking for information on his match tonight in Florida. A fan got a picture of Roman and his girlfriend.


*Fiancee****

Sorry, just want to ruin every girl's dreams :bo*


----------



## Empress

I stand corrected. Roman and his fiancee.









Here are some pictures from earlier today I believe.

Roman Reigns of the WWE visits Fort Bragg









Throwback picture of Roman Reigns hanging out with some former WWE Superstars


----------



## Empress

*Projecting How WWE Can Shape Roman Reigns into a True Main Eventer*










Over the past year, Roman Reigns has been the recipient of some very flattering booking for WWE. He's gained one high-profile win after another, been fiercely protected and been given plenty of promo and interview time to get himself over with the crowds.
For his part, the star has performed well—he's easily the best big-man worker in the company and has developed immensely as a personality.

Despite this, it's hard to ignore the feeling that something is missing with him these days.

The hasty split of The Shield probably didn't do him any favors. Why did he suddenly get over his problems with Seth Rollins so quickly anyway? Especially when Dean Ambrose is still irate over Rollins' betrayal? It makes no sense.

Throwing him into the rather dull-sounding main event of Battleground feels counterproductive too. Any time Reigns is in the main event it should feel special. He should not be just another guy there to make up the numbers. WWE should remember this and book him more carefully going forward.

But, really, perhaps the real problem is that the company is trying to make him too much like John Cena.

Similar to Cena, he's become a dreadful “lone wolf” type character.

For proof, look at his relative indifference and unwillingness to even lift a finger to help during Ambrose's brutal three-on-one beatdown on Monday's edition of Raw.

That's supposed to be his best friend, by the way.

The “friendless babyface who doesn't care about anyone” act doesn't even work terribly well for Cena—he gets vociferously booed by the crowds week in and week out—so why does the booking team think it's a good way to go with Reigns? It's mystifying.
What's wrong with continuing the Ambrose/Reigns friendship in storylines? It humanizes Reigns more and makes him more sympathetic. He shouldn't be a cartoon character.

And he really does need something that will make him less one-dimensional. I mean, really, aside from wanting to win the title, what is his character right now?

Going by outside-of-the-ring interviews and PR work, Reigns actually does have a lot of personal charisma and a great sense of humor, he just hasn't been able to show it lately. Why doesn't the company give him the chance?

WWE clearly wants Reigns to be the new Cena. Or maybe the new Bill Goldberg.

But here's an idea: Why not let him try and just be himself? Maybe then he will be able to make that special connection with the fans that he needs to truly ascend to main event stardom.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...n-shape-roman-reigns-into-a-true-main-eventer


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sooo....basically everything we've ever said in this thread...ever *


----------



## Empress

Yes.

It's frustrating to watch someone with potential be stifled. Just let him loose already.


----------



## -XERO-

Check the sig, I told y'all Kevin Nash was the man.

As far as the current "mini version" of him right now.....



The Reigns Train said:


> *Roman chants on Smackdown. Even the crowd knows Reigns needs to save Dean everytime.*





Empress said:


> :
> 
> Was the crowd just chanting for Roman on Smackdown as Dean got beat up?





LigerJ81 said:


> Cmon WWE, even the Crowd know The Reigns/Ambrose Bromance


* YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO SAVE HIM, ROMAN!*










lol


----------



## Wynter

"You were supposed to be my friend!!" *As Dean stabs Roman with a fork* :lol


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> "You were supposed to be my friend!!" *As Dean stabs Roman with a fork* :lol


And Roman be like *"I'M SORRY!"*
:batista3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Anyone expecting a swerve at Battleground? Everything seems so predictable. I want something unexpected to happen like Orton winning and Rollins bashing him in the back of the head with the briefcase. No one would expect this, and Dean wouldn't be prepared to stop the cash in. Otherwise, this shit is as repetitive as I said it would be 3 WEEKS AGO. So disappointed, yet unsurprised :side:*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

The Reigns Train said:


> *Anyone expecting a swerve at Battleground? Everything seems so predictable. I want something unexpected to happen like Orton winning and Rollins bashing him in the back of the head with the briefcase. No one would expect this, and Dean wouldn't be prepared to stop the cash in. Otherwise, this shit is as repetitive as I said it would be 3 WEEKS AGO. So disappointed, yet unsurprised :side:*


Nah, with all the leaked info by WWE, I think this PPV almost feels like a throwaway PPV. Expect the obvious, it's WWE after all.


----------



## Empress

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Nah, with all the leaked info by WWE, I think this PPV almost feels like a throwaway PPV. Expect the obvious, it's WWE after all.


I agree. The main event is one of the weakest in years since it's just another filler match until Lesnar shows up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Nah, with all the leaked info by WWE, I think this PPV almost feels like a throwaway PPV. Expect the obvious, it's WWE after all.


*Why do they do this? Why waste resources having these useless PPVs? Just get rid of them, stop rushing shitty storylines, and create something substantial for people to look forward to. This pisses me off, then you've got clueless fucks running around here saying "JUST WAIT AND SEE!" yet they're nowhere to be found when shit hits the fan.*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Empress said:


> I agree. The main event is one of the weakest in years since it's just another filler match until Lesnar shows up.


 Spot on. 



The Reigns Train said:


> *Why do they do this? Why waste resources having these useless PPVs? Just get rid of them, stop rushing shitty storylines, and create something substantial for people to look forward to. This pisses me off, then you've got clueless fucks running around here saying "JUST WAIT AND SEE!" yet they're nowhere to be found when shit hits the fan.*


Agreed. WWE really does a pretty awful job at building up PPVs that aren't the main premiere ones. It just seems like the WWE keeps getting lazier and lazier. You're supposed to look forward to watching PPV's, not think about how predictable and the likelihood of it sucking will be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Agreed. WWE really does a pretty awful job at building up PPVs that aren't the main premiere ones. It just seems like the WWE keeps getting lazier and lazier. You're supposed to look forward to watching PPV's, not think about how predictable and the likelihood of it sucking will be.


*
Right. Instead of having the attitude of "People will likely skip this PPV anyway..." WHY NOT GIVE THEM REASONS NOT TO?! It's a HORRIBLE business model.

A Lesnar run-in is the only thing that can save this PPV.*


----------



## Empress

The only thing that would save the F4 main event is if Lesnar shows up and puts the F5 on Cena after he wins. He could even knock out Reigns or tease an altercation for the future. 

Off topic but I love that gif of Taker! Badass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> The only thing that would save the F4 main event is if Lesnar shows up and puts the F5 on Cena after he wins. He could even knock out Reigns or tease an altercation for the future.
> 
> Off topic but I love that gif of Taker! Badass.


*
Of course Lesnar would have to beat Cena's ass. It makes sense with the rumors of Cena missing RAW next week. That'll give him a legitimate reason to be written off television.*

*That gif best expresses my anger and disappointment with the buildup of this PPV.*


----------



## Blade Runner

The Reigns Train said:


> *Why do they do this? Why waste resources having these useless PPVs? Just get rid of them, stop rushing shitty storylines, and create something substantial for people to look forward to. This pisses me off, then you've got clueless fucks running around here saying "JUST WAIT AND SEE!" yet they're nowhere to be found when shit hits the fan.*


well it's not going away anytime soon. the throwaway PPV's are now part of the "drawability" of the network - subscribe and get a PPV a month-. i mean, the WWE have been spreading their legs so wide for the network as of late that i wouldn't be surprised if they started giving us 2 PPV's a month. :lol


i suppose that we can treat the b-shows as glorified SNME's for now. it sucks that they can't put enough effort in the builds, but they only have so many stars on the roster right now and so many angles they can stretch out throughout the entire year. the whole approach to the product will have to change otherwise we'll be stuck with this minute to minute booking philosophy. even if this was the attitude era, there's just far too much WWE on tv right now and the shows are far too long so storylines feel tedious if you even attempt to stretch them out. fans want instant gratification, and the WWE know that.


----------



## midnightmischief

Empress said:


> *Projecting How WWE Can Shape Roman Reigns into a True Main Eventer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past year, Roman Reigns has been the recipient of some very flattering booking for WWE. He's gained one high-profile win after another, been fiercely protected and been given plenty of promo and interview time to get himself over with the crowds.
> For his part, the star has performed well—he's easily the best big-man worker in the company and has developed immensely as a personality.
> 
> Despite this, it's hard to ignore the feeling that something is missing with him these days.
> 
> The hasty split of The Shield probably didn't do him any favors. Why did he suddenly get over his problems with Seth Rollins so quickly anyway? Especially when Dean Ambrose is still irate over Rollins' betrayal? It makes no sense.
> 
> Throwing him into the rather dull-sounding main event of Battleground feels counterproductive too. Any time Reigns is in the main event it should feel special. He should not be just another guy there to make up the numbers. WWE should remember this and book him more carefully going forward.
> 
> But, really, perhaps the real problem is that the company is trying to make him too much like John Cena.
> 
> Similar to Cena, he's become a dreadful “lone wolf” type character.
> 
> For proof, look at his relative indifference and unwillingness to even lift a finger to help during Ambrose's brutal three-on-one beatdown on Monday's edition of Raw.
> 
> That's supposed to be his best friend, by the way.
> 
> The “friendless babyface who doesn't care about anyone” act doesn't even work terribly well for Cena—he gets vociferously booed by the crowds week in and week out—so why does the booking team think it's a good way to go with Reigns? It's mystifying.
> What's wrong with continuing the Ambrose/Reigns friendship in storylines? It humanizes Reigns more and makes him more sympathetic. He shouldn't be a cartoon character.
> 
> And he really does need something that will make him less one-dimensional. I mean, really, aside from wanting to win the title, what is his character right now?
> 
> Going by outside-of-the-ring interviews and PR work, Reigns actually does have a lot of personal charisma and a great sense of humor, he just hasn't been able to show it lately. Why doesn't the company give him the chance?
> 
> WWE clearly wants Reigns to be the new Cena. Or maybe the new Bill Goldberg.
> 
> But here's an idea: Why not let him try and just be himself? Maybe then he will be able to make that special connection with the fans that he needs to truly ascend to main event stardom.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...n-shape-roman-reigns-into-a-true-main-eventer



Is there anyway we can send this article to WWE creative and force them to read it??? 

this is something I have heard said so many times on this forum.

how do we make them take notice of what people want - strap them down and force them I say lol













SVETV988_fan said:


> well it's not going away anytime soon. the throwaway PPV's are now part of the "drawability" of the network - subscribe and get a PPV a month-. i mean, the WWE have been spreading their legs so wide for the network as of late that i wouldn't be surprised if they started giving us 2 PPV's a month. :lol
> 
> 
> i suppose that we can treat the b-shows as glorified SNME's for now. it sucks that they can't put enough effort in the builds, but they only have so many stars on the roster right now and so many angles they can stretch out throughout the entire year. the whole approach to the product will have to change otherwise we'll be stuck with this minute to minute booking philosophy. even if this was the attitude era, there's just far too much WWE on tv right now and the shows are far too long so storylines feel tedious if you even attempt to stretch them out. fans want instant gratification, and the WWE know that.


yeah have to say not feeling particularly hyped for battleground. the only saving grace for me is I will be watching it later on a recording so can fast forward all the crap parts and filler matches.


----------



## midnightmischief

The Reigns Train said:


> *Fiancee****
> 
> Sorry, just want to ruin every girl's dreams :bo*


:cuss::cuss::cuss:

you just *HAD* to go there didn't you :lmao

just dropping this off for those who still have an inkling of hope


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Omg, Reigns is one of those guys who dresses his puppies like people fpalm.*


----------



## midnightmischief

I know right???

I kinda hope that it was his fiancé or daughter that was responsible for that. LOL

never imagined him with Chihuahuas either, more had him picked for a huskie/malamute type guy lol


----------



## Wynter

> Roman Reigns got a massive hometown pop and defeated Kane in a Last Man Standing match. Reigns and Kane tore it up but the crowd made this one helluva main event. Rollins ran down and nailed Reigns but Ambrose made the save and they brawled away. Reigns got the win after spearing Kane through a table. Reigns cut a post-match promo and called out fellow hometown stars The Usos. They talked about representing Pensacola and the 850 everywhere they go. They did a "850" chant and got a big hometown pop to send the fans home happy
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0719/579154/wwe-live-event-results/#SOKCZvH6cTw0V0L6.99


House show 

Edit: dude, Pensacola gave Kane no love. They were completely silent through his entrance :lol ouch.
The gave Usos a huge pop of course. But it was deafening when Roman came out. Usos slayed in their match with Wyatts.
Good for them. Got to shine in their hometown


----------



## The Bloodline

I really wish I had video of this house show! The audience elevates matches so I can imagine the main event was a great experience to watch/be apart of. I'm happy the boys got a nice hometown ovation and I see all their kids were their to see their dads too.


----------



## midnightmischief

so glad to hear our boy and the uso's got great hometown reactions.

anyone got pics/vids from this house show?

Edit: here guys, found a vid of his enterance in Pensacola - got chills from the pop he gets.






heres a shot of jimmy and jeys boys with romans fiancé and daughter from tonight.


----------



## southrnbygrace

I was just coming to post that video. That crowd was incredible! They were chanting his name before his music ever even started!!! Made my heart happy to see him get such a fabulous response!


----------



## LigerJ81

midnightmischief said:


> so glad to hear our boy and the uso's got great hometown reactions.
> 
> anyone got pics/vids from this house show?
> 
> Edit: here guys, found a vid of his enterance in Pensacola - got chills from the pop he gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a shot of jimmy and jeys boys with romans fiancé and daughter from tonight.


That pop for Reigns was just so Glorious. 

I kinda feel bad for Kane, WWE messed up his character so much


----------



## The Bloodline

Roman Fiancé is gorgeous:faint: . 

The Roman chants right before and right after his entrance are a thing of beauty. They sure appreciate the hometown boy. I wonder if it'll happen for him on TV one day too.

I found this quick clip on Tumblr. I love the reactions from the people recording or near by.
http://instagram.com/p/qn7DZSx1KB/


----------



## Empress

Great video. I'm happy to read about his reception. Even though the WWE should allow him to do more with his character, he is still loved by the crowd and especially his hometown. It would be cool if RAW or a pay per view were from Pensacola. Imagine him winning the belt in front of his hometown and family? Last night was a taste of how insane it would be. I'm glad the Usos were a part of the love and celebration. 

Folks love to slander Roman because he's not Bret Hart in the ring or The Rock on the mic at this stage in his career but he's a hard worker. I see more good things on the horizon for him.


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> Roman Fiancé is gorgeous:faint: .
> 
> The Roman chants right before and right after his entrance are a thing of beauty. They sure appreciate the hometown boy. I wonder if it'll happen for him on TV one day too.
> 
> I found this quick clip on Tumblr. I love the reactions from the people recording or near by.
> http://instagram.com/p/qn7DZSx1KB/


Is it wrong that I laughed as the woman screamed and the men groaned? They were so into it. :lol But this would be a decent spot for television. Some of the best Roman clips have been on house shows. Share the love WWE.


----------



## amhlilhaus

midnightmischief said:


> I know right???
> 
> I kinda hope that it was his fiancé or daughter that was responsible for that. LOL
> 
> never imagined him with Chihuahuas either, more had him picked for a huskie/malamute type guy lol


don't buy the hype ladies. REAL men HAVE lapdogs, and don't give a shit what others think.


----------



## p862011

i'm kinda torn on who roman should face at mania 31 on one hand beating brock lesnar for the strap at mania would be huge as he beat the beast and the man who conquered the streak but i really dont want a champ who is not gonna be on tv alot and brock doesn't work house shows

last year brock beat punk at summer slam and didn't return till very end of December 

but it would also be huge to beat cena for the title at mania a passing of the torch deal


----------



## Empress

Who Roman faces at Wrestlemania depends on Daniel Bryan's return for me.

Roman is hot right now, but Bryan is super over and would be in line for a rematch if he returns at the Royal Rumble. I don't even want Roman anywhere near the type of backlash Batista and Rey Mysterio got because they were both viewed as taking Bryan's spot. If Bryan is Stone Cold popular, Roman would have to be The Rock in terms of being popularity for the reactions not to matter by the time Mania rolls around. 

I'd like to see Roman face The Rock but I see that match reserved for Wrestlemania 32. 

The best scenario would be for Roman to defeat Cena clean (barring that Daniel Bryan is still out). I know a lot of people want Lesnar to win their feud, but I wouldn't like a champion who only makes 3 yearly appearances. At least Cena is reliable and could feud with Roman. They're already teasing a showdown between the two.


----------



## southrnbygrace

Empress said:


> Who Roman faces at Wrestlemania depends on Daniel Bryan's return for me.
> 
> Roman is hot right now, but Bryan is super over and would be in line for a rematch if he returns at the Royal Rumble. I don't even want Roman anywhere near the type of backlash Batista and Rey Mysterio got because they were both viewed as taking Bryan's spot. If Bryan is Stone Cold popular, Roman would have to be The Rock in terms of being popularity for the reactions not to matter by the time Mania rolls around.
> 
> I'd like to see Roman face The Rock but I see that match reserved for Wrestlemania 32.
> 
> The best scenario would be for Roman to defeat Cena clean (barring that Daniel Bryan is still out). I know a lot of people want Lesnar to win their feud, but *I wouldn't like a champion who only makes 3 yearly appearances. *At least Cena is reliable and could feud with Roman. They're already teasing a showdown between the two.



I completely agree. People were ready for Bryan to give up the title after a month so why would anyone want a champion that isn't injured but simply can't be bothered to appear more that a handful of times a year? Not me. I want a fighting champion and if that person is John Cena, then at least I can decide if I'm going to cheer or boo him because at least he will be HERE and not off doing something else. 

I've read reports that Roman may win Sunday since Cena is about to be off to do his movie. I really hope that's not the case because he's not ready yet. I'd rather have Orton win and up the ante on his feud with Roman. Only time will tell, but I seriously don't want Roman to be put in a position he isn't ready for.


----------



## 260825

I'll ask this in here; What is Reign's demographic?

Reigns is a badass, but he isn't Stone Cold badass; he relies more on his look to give that impression, more so he flirts a lot in his promo's with the women (Babydoll), but I don't think that bolls well with the adult male demographic, supporting a guy who your girlfriend loves because he is a guy straight out of a romance novel.

Kids I don't know, they have Cena .. I don't know this is my take on it.


----------



## PaigeFan00

*Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

and by what I mean by this I mean he be one of the worst drawing WWE Champions of all-time.This guy just don't have it he sucks just another Big Guy who can't talk or wrestle and will flop just like Diesel did in 1995.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Nothing that hasn't been obvious for months. You've just got to laugh at the type of talent they put such high expectations on.


----------



## PaigeFan00

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing that hasn't been obvious for months. You've just got to laugh at the type of talent they put such high expectations on.


yup WWE has to always learn the hard way everytime and even then they still never learn lol


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Can somebody from the Ratings Thread actually confirm that? I doubt that Reigns is doing bad in his segments, he seems way too marketable for that.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Very good comparison. Nash can't cut a good promo, neither can Reigns. Nash can't wrestle a great match, neither can Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Roman Reigns is just Kevin Nash with good knees.


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Wrestling's in a far healthier place now so he'll 'draw' far better, but as a character and a performer he seems cut from the same cloth as 'Big Daddy Cool'. Hyped, packaged and pushed on the basis of a 'cool, badass look' and a bit of charisma, rather than any form of electric showmanship.

He's the Diesel to Seth's Shawn (I can't compare Ambrose to Bret obviously).


----------



## RAW360

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

I think everyone is jumping the gun on Reigns. I'm not saying he's going to be the next Diesel, but I do think that there's no guarantee the "Reigns Era" will be dawning soon. Even if he is Vince's pick for the next golden boy, there are a ton of variables that have to remain in his favor for a long time. Namely things like merchandise and drawing power.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Soudns like a pretty good comparison.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

In before the merge. 

Aren't you the same poster who thinks Adam Rose is gonna be the next heavyweight champion? Forgive me if I don't take your predictions more seriously. But keep setting the bar low for Reigns. He's already risen above the low expectations set for him so far.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

More like Batista 2.0.


----------



## Empress

I don't believe the rumors that Roman is winning Sunday. Lesnar will probably beat up Cena and he'll be off tv for a few weeks. Cena vs Lesnar is already confirmed for Summerslam.

I'm not sure what his exact demographic is. I see a lot of different faces cheering him. It may be women, kids who look up to him and men who respect that he is a badass.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

no


----------



## Melrose92

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

I think Reigns has been great so far? I dont understand the hate. He has improving weekly on the mic and is faaaaaar better than Diesel in the ring. Thats a laughable comparison.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wrastlemondu said:


> I'll ask this in here; What is Reign's demographic?
> 
> Reigns is a badass, but he isn't Stone Cold badass; he relies more on his look to give that impression, more so he flirts a lot in his promo's with the women (Babydoll), but I don't think that bolls well with the adult male demographic, supporting a guy who your girlfriend loves because he is a guy straight out of a romance novel.
> 
> Kids I don't know, they have Cena .. I don't know this is my take on it.


*
Unlike Cena, Reigns has a diverse demographic. I'm a 24 year old male and my hardcore smark friends like Rollins, but my casual friends love Reigns. Kids love Reigns, and it goes without saying that girls of all ages love Reigns. There is no definite "Roman Reigns fanbase"

Cena appeals to military, kids, and women.*


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Batista's bastard son made with Diesel. Anti-talents.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Reigns may suck in the ring but Diesel...come on. That's a bit harsh. 

Simply put, he's not ready for the belt yet. Prove that you can work a 20+ minute match, keep the fans invested, and build feuds via promo. When he does that, more than happy for him to win the belt.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

I like Roman Regins...I never liked Diesel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Rock says he could only work with Reigns if he went heel:






Reigns feuding with Hollywood heel Rock would be amazing :banderas

But obviously Brock makes the most sense for Wrestlemania.*


----------



## Empress

Heel Hollywood Rock vs. Roman Reigns, the new people's champ is a dream scenario. I would hope that it happens at Wrestlemania 32. Hopefully, by then, Reigns will have established himself in the main event. You can tell that The Rock wants to pass the torch but the circumstances need to be in place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just don't want Rock to end up being the Wrestlemania equivalent of Jericho. "Oh boy, Dwayne's here to job on the grandest stage of them all!"*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hollywood heel Rock wouldn't work now tbh. The people will just refuse to boo him. Only if he helped the Authority screw Daniel Bryan I guess, but even that's debatable.

If Rock vs Reigns must happen, I'd much rather Reigns be the heel.


----------



## Empress

I think it's best The Rock maintain his profile and not step back into the ring unless it's to face Roman. He can be described as having seen Roman "take his spot" and now wants to do something about it. Jericho's issue is that he only comes back to get pinned. The Rock is a huge movie star. There's nothing about him that screams "jobber".


----------



## ROHFan19

Hollywood Rock would really fucking interest me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> I think it's best The Rock maintain his profile and not step back into the ring unless it's to face Roman. He can be described as having seen Roman "take his spot" and now wants to do something about it. Jericho's issue is that he only comes back to get pinned. The Rock is a huge movie star. There's nothing about him that screams "jobber".


*If he loses his return match, that stigma will be created. From what we've seen in the interview a few days ago, The Rock could easily play the cocky heel and draw his anger from "the little cousin who thinks he's better."

The Rock could constantly remind Roman of all his accomplishments and babble on, while Reigns gives him the blank stare and a short response like "Are you done? I'm falling asleep over here."*

*
Unrelated:*


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



Melrose92 said:


> I think Reigns has been great so far? I dont understand the hate. He has improving weekly on the mic and is faaaaaar better than Diesel in the ring. Thats a laughable comparison.


the hate is the fact the more hardcore fans simply don't like the company pushing a guy the company wants aka "being shoved down their throats" or told who to like. They feel like it pushes should only happen organically through the crowd even though the crowd at large clearly wants him.


----------



## O Fenômeno

NastyYaffa said:


> Very good comparison. Nash can't cut a good promo, neither can Reigns. Nash can't wrestle a great match, neither can Reigns.


:Jordan

This shit post ...have you actually watched a Nash promo from WCW?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BotchSpecialist

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

If Reigns drops two of his moves, he can be as versatile as Khali in the ring. :dance


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Nash is the greatest draw in the history of wrestling and has proven it in a power point presentation. So if Roman can aspire to that, WWE is in good hands.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



O Fenômeno said:


> :Jordan
> 
> This shit post ...have you actually watched a Nash promo from WCW?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Glad somebody finally called him out on that. Nash in WCW was one of the best promos in the biz.


----------



## elperfecto

Good afternoon Reigns nuthuggers! What are you discussing today? His pectoral muscles? His long flowing hair? His "improving" mic skills? His "explosive" moveset that makes you go OMG?


----------



## ROHFan19

elperfecto said:


> Good afternoon Reigns nuthuggers! What are you discussing today? His pectoral muscles? His long flowing hair? His "improving" mic skills? His "explosive" moveset that makes you go OMG?


Very sad post...very sad indeed.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



Melrose92 said:


> I think Reigns has been great so far? I dont understand the hate. He has improving weekly on the mic and is faaaaaar better than Diesel in the ring. Thats a laughable comparison.


Yes.

And I actually liked Diesel all around, as limited as he was in the ring.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



Saintpat said:


> Nash is the greatest draw in the history of wrestling and has proven it in a power point presentation. So if Roman can aspire to that, WWE is in good hands.


You taking the piss?


----------



## Empress

elperfecto said:


> Good afternoon Reigns nuthuggers! What are you discussing today? His pectoral muscles? His long flowing hair? His "improving" mic skills? His "explosive" moveset that makes you go OMG?


I just wanted to quote your post in case you decided to alter it later. I reported your post to the moderators. You contribute nothing to this discussion except but to hurl insults.


----------



## lanceuppercut

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

He needs to ingest "Big Daddy Cool's" persona and character without tearing his quad.


----------



## ROHFan19

Empress said:


> I just wanted to quote your post in case you decided to alter it later. I reported your post to the moderators. You contribute nothing to this discussion except but to hurl insults.




Oooooooooh kill em!


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

WWE has some aces in their sleeves for Roman Reigns so I don't think he'll end up that bad. 

Here's some possible moves they have to establish Reigns

1. A Rock feud I can see them penciling this in for WrestleMania 32
2. A Shield Reunion Reigns the leader this time. 

Don't automatically think they're pushing him as the next great face just yet.


----------



## elperfecto

Empress said:


> I just wanted to quote your post in case you decided to alter it later. I reported your post to the moderators. You contribute nothing to this discussion except but to hurl insults.


Quote from the OP-

"This will not be an appreciation thread. It's an unbiased venue for discussion, whether you love him, hate him, or are indifferent towards him."

You mad that I think your favorite wrestler SUCKS?


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

By Diesel you mean "Still better than all 3 of Daniel Bryan's reigns".


----------



## Odo

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



GillbergReturns said:


> WWE has some aces in their sleeves for Roman Reigns so I don't think he'll end up that bad.
> 
> Here's some possible moves they have to establish Reigns
> 
> 1. A Rock feud I can see them penciling this in for WrestleMania 32
> 2. A Shield Reunion Reigns the leader this time.
> 
> Don't automatically think they're pushing him as the next great face just yet.


According to Cole, Roman WAS the leader of the Shield :ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

elperfecto said:


> Quote from the OP-
> 
> "This will not be an appreciation thread. It's an unbiased venue for discussion, whether you love him, hate him, or are indifferent towards him."
> 
> You mad that I think your favorite wrestler SUCKS?


*That means you contribute something of substance, not flame senselessly ut*


----------



## Empress

"Nut hugger" is not discourse for discussion. Nor was it directed at Reigns or the first time you have insulted fans of his. So you best believe I snitched.


----------



## ROHFan19

elperfecto said:


> Quote from the OP-
> 
> "This will not be an appreciation thread. It's an unbiased venue for discussion, whether you love him, hate him, or are indifferent towards him."
> 
> You mad that I think your favorite wrestler SUCKS?



Perhaps its that you came in here and posted a rude comment about the people in the thread being nuthuggers of Reigns without even being provoked. Lawl.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> "Nut hugger" is not discourse for discussion. Nor was it directed at Reigns or the first time you have insulted fans of his. So you best believe I snitched.


----------



## ROHFan19

LMFAO that picture just made my day. Dying.


----------



## Arya Dark

*The fuck y'all doing? lol El Perfecto, you don't like Reigns.. okay. You got that out of the way. Stop the insulting and baiting or I'll start the banning, people. *


----------



## elperfecto

Empress said:


> "Nut hugger" is not discourse for discussion. Nor was it directed at Reigns or the first time you have insulted fans of his. So you best believe I snitched.


"Nuthugger" is an accurate description of you and the others who are constantly... well, hugging his nuts. I come here to be amused, because Reigns absolutely sucks. But you people are blinded by his good looks, or his muscles, or the fact that Ambrose and Rollins carried his ass for 2 years, or all of the above.

Dear Reigns Train,

How is constantly praising him any more "contributing something of substance"? You take one side, I'm on the other.


----------



## southrnbygrace

See, I just don't get being rude for the sake of being rude. My mama and daddy taught me better. Apparently not everyone got that lesson growing up.


----------



## CZWRUBE

Well things here have gone of track quickly now havent they??? Good Gosh!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hit-Girl said:


> *The fuck y'all doing? lol El Perfecto, you don't like Reigns.. okay. You got that out of the way. Stop the insulting and baiting or I'll start the banning, people. *





elperfecto said:


> "Nuthugger" is an accurate description of you and the others who are constantly... well, hugging his nuts. I come here to be amused, because Reigns absolutely sucks. But you people are blinded by his good looks, or his muscles, or the fact that Ambrose and Rollins carried his ass for 2 years, or all of the above.
> 
> Dear Reigns Train,
> 
> How is constantly praising him any more "contributing something of substance"? You take one side, I'm on the other.


*:drake1 Have you learned nothing?*


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



Palahniuk said:


> Wrestling's in a far healthier place now so he'll 'draw' far better, but as a character and a performer he seems cut from the same cloth as 'Big Daddy Cool'. Hyped, packaged and pushed on the basis of a 'cool, badass look' and a bit of charisma, rather than any form of electric showmanship.
> 
> He's the Diesel to Seth's Shawn


all of that.



> According to Cole, Roman WAS the leader of the Shield


kind of odd considering Seth was the "architect". Architects lay out plans that people follow. Would that not make Seth the "leader"?


----------



## Arya Dark

*El Perfecto is gone from the thread ... I wasn't joking.*


----------



## ROHFan19

IDK...me and Reigns Train had a pretty good back and forth argument about AJ/Paige yesterday. I'm assuming that he adds more to this thread than "OMGZ Reigns is da best!" and doesn't insult people just for the sake of insulting.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



Canelo said:


> According to Cole, Roman WAS the leader of the Shield :ti


It was King, not Cole, who said that.


----------



## -XERO-

Hit-Girl said:


> *El Perfecto is gone from the thread ... I wasn't joking.*


*Bless you, Hit-Girl <3*


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



lanceuppercut said:


> He needs to ingest "Big Daddy Cool's" persona and character.


I'm waiting/hoping for that to happen.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Nash was part of one of the biggest and most successful factions in wrestling history, if Reigns can have even half of that success, then I'll watch.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Reigns is a vanilla giant.


----------



## Odo

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



ShieldOfJustice said:


> It was King, not Cole, who said that.


No, it really wasn't.


----------



## RyanPelley

Who gives a fuck about ratings and drawing? You're a fan, not Vince Fucking McMahon.


----------



## TheOaths

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

So Reigns will tear his quad trying to do a Superman Punch?


----------



## kurtmangled

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

I like roman reigns, but he has this look in his eye . Makes me thinks he will get to the top and then bail once he's made the big $$$. He's had issues in the past hasn't he?


----------



## LigerJ81

Hit-Girl was like










Like I and many other in this thread have said, We don't mind people who don't like Reigns(whether you have a reason or you just don't plain like him) But if you just gonna insult the people for liking their Favorite Wrestler, say your one piece and Move on.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hit-Girl said:


> *El Perfecto is gone from the thread ... I wasn't joking.*



My fav mod Hit Girl GOATing as always :mark:

Hit Girl, you should use that Hammer Girl gif I had in my sig when you post about banning someone :cool2


----------



## Wynter

Hopefully some of the amazing Roman reactions will carry over to the PPV. I know he was in his hometown and that's why his pop was so huge, but maybe Florida will show him love as a whole 

I don't know how Roman didn't smile when he came out. Receiving so much love had to be humbling while also energizing him even more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*And once again, the day, is saved. Thanks to...THE POWERPU...er...wait...

















HIT-GIRL! 

















:cheer
*


----------



## APEX

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Just because he has long hair?


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

The one positive is by the time they realize pushing Reigns this soon was a mistake, Danial Bryan will probally be close to returning. I hope they realize this before they give him the 2015 rumble win and WM main event slot.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

so you are predicting business to completely fall off a cliff?

when nash was champion wwe were taping raw in highschool gyms and averaging about 2,800 at houseshows running one tour. last year running two tours a night wwe averaged 6,000 paid.

i posted a comparison the other day between rock, punk and orton as champion during the first quarter of 2012/13 and 14 and the numbers were almost identical across the board. wwe have got to a point where its the brand that draws not the champion. wwe at this point have trained people to tune in and spend money between january and april (which they do in big numbers) and tune out completely between september and december


----------



## Captain IWC

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

I haven't seen Reigns put a good to great singles match yet.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

2015 feud Reigns vs Ryback


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

The last person Reigns should be feuding against is the Rock, he'd immediately make Reigns look severely lacking and kill any chance of Vince getting away with superpushing Reigns.


----------



## mvpsuperstar

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Roman would have been better off forming a tandem with someone much like the HBK/Diesel team.


----------



## midnightmischief

Empress said:


> I just wanted to quote your post in case you decided to alter it later. I reported your post to the moderators. You contribute nothing to this discussion except but to hurl insults.


I have also reported this Empress, there was no point at all to his post except just to stir up crap



Hit-Girl said:


> *El Perfecto is gone from the thread ... I wasn't joking.*


thank you Hit-Girl, on behalf of all the posters here who come in to discuss pros and cons of reigns, THANK YOU - there was no need for him to be so rude


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

unk2 at this topic, lol


----------



## darkguy

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

I'd compare him closer to Batista in terms of an explosive moveset, his promo delivery, and the way the fans support him post breakup of his stable. 

The issue is the heels built up to face him are few and far between. Which would lead to a very boring face run when he holds the strap. Whereas Batista had multiple month feuds with HHH, JBL, and Taker to legitimize his run. Unless Reigns wins tomorrow, his first title reign will most likely happen AFTER he feuds with Orton and HHH; leaving him very limited heels to face after his title win. 

He could start up another feud with Bray, but Bray has to do something meaningful after doing next to nothing since the RR where he defeated Bryan. He could face the top faces (Bryan/Cena), but expect that to be saved for a big 4 PPV. So what could he do to legitimize his run at the top? WWE's bad booking at building heels will doom him


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Same thing happened to Bryan. He ran through all the top heels in one night and every other credible heel was busy ala Bray Wyatt with Cena.

Which is why they stuck him with Kane. And lord knows that feud was fpalm


----------



## 20083

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Honestly speaking, I think its a great comparison. WWE is in a far better position right now than back then, but the comparison is great I think.


----------



## thesukh03

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Anyone who says that Nash was never a big draw, most likely has never watched the Monday Night Wars, and clearly only has seen a few Diesel promos YouTube, or are irrelevant Punk marks who have only seen his scripted shit from 2011. If you said that Diesel bombed as a draw back in 95 or 96, valid point but that's irrelevant. Nash was a major game changer in WCW, a huge part of the most iconic stable in wrestling history, one of the biggest babyface next to Goldberg in 97-98. Him and Hall were the definition of cool back in the day. One of the most natural and charismatic performers of all time, a master manipulator outside the ring, looked and carried himself like a star.






As for Reigns, I definitely see him becoming a huge main-event player somewhere down the line. His overness with the crowd before even peaking, is very telling of how big of a star he'll be. He has the look, swag, charisma,badass presence of a star that very few have, and is already being lined up for a Wrestlemania main-event match with Brock.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



Palahniuk said:


> Wrestling's in a far healthier place now so he'll 'draw' far better, but as a character and a performer he seems cut from the same cloth as 'Big Daddy Cool'. Hyped, packaged and pushed on the basis of a 'cool, badass look' and a bit of charisma, rather than any form of electric showmanship.
> 
> He's the Diesel to Seth's Shawn (I can't compare Ambrose to Bret obviously).


u can't compare seth to shawn, either.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

diesel/reigns is a good comparison, i've made it several times before. diesel was the better entertainer for sure, but they're definately cut from the same cloth.


----------



## PRAY-GOD

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

heck no....Some of you pasty internet geekish "IWC" fans are so out of touch with reality

Reigns is awesome...sure his mic skills suck but its the same as Batista and Bryan...passable

Reigns is like the better looking, more agile version of Batista in 2005....And Batista in 2005 was OVER AS HECK. He was one of the 2 top dogs in the wwe. The other being Cena. Insane pops

Anyway back to Reigns

-His moveset is a joy to watch... Hes no Shawn Micheals...but newsflash nerds...not everyone has to be. hes explosive and quick...just like Bobby Lashley and thats hella entertaining to me.

-He has a knack for using the right inflections and quirks to get his character over...with his howl and his hair shaking and swagger....similar to Goldberg who also knew to add in the 'finer points' that seperate you from "generic powerhouse" to "entertaining powerhouse"

-He has the best look and voice for a powerhouse ever. And I mean Y2J certified EVVVVVVVEEERRR. Lesnar's too pasty and has a shrieky voice, Cena looks like a lego block with horrible dress sense, Batista looked like a clumsy ballooned up bodybuilder metrosexual

Reigns has a pure warrior badass look with a good voice and excellent attire

-And last but not least...HIS MUSIC IS AWESOME...Music is a BIG part of what makes a good wrestler...Imagine if the Rock or the Undertaker came out to "we will never ever" by Taylor Swift...No no no



All in all, Roman Reigns is at worst a 2005 Batista 2.0....while still being miles ahead in all departments to Batista...And I hope he gets the massive support that Batista got in 2005 too


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

It's funny, I see so many people wish they let Roman be more like Diesel on the mic. It's a fair comparison. I think Roman would do well with just being cool and smooth in his promos. Less bad ass sounding, just chill and laid back. Only get hyped when needed


----------



## Empress

Roman Reigns with his dad Sika Anoa'i at #WWEPensacola last night


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Diesel is (was) big and intimidating looking. Roman Reigns has long wet hair, black clothes, and one tattooed arm. Sadly, RR is not even Diesel level yet.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



ShieldOfJustice said:


> It was King, not Cole, who said that.


No it wasn't, it was Cole. King was the one who claimed it was actually Dean Ambrose, not Roman Reigns.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

If WWE wants to push him as the top man, there is no chance of this happening. They pushed Cena beyond all odds for years after his initial backlash, and made sure to cement him as their top man. It took them two years, Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, countless main events and a year long title reign, but it was done. It's because of that consistent and strong push that he's where he is now.

If WWE wants to get behind Reigns and is intent on making him their top star, you all will accept it after a few years of his push. You came to terms with Cena and he began the whole concept of 'backlash against WWE main eventers', but WWE got him through it. Reigns is popular right now, and if WWE really wants to get behind him, you won't know any better eventually.

The concept of a 'draw' is flawed simply because the WWE brand is bigger and more important than any one superstar. Every superstar is a cog, and they'll position people where they want. They've handpicked Reigns for a reason, and barring some catastrophe, he's not flopping. WWE will make sure of that. He may not seem like a draw, but after years of protection and being made to seem like the most important part of the show, he basically will be. Well, as much of a draw as any superstar can be these days.


----------



## The Bloodline

I love seeing pics of them together. He looks a lot like his dad. 

Im pretty excited for Battleground to be honest. I thought it would just be in the way until summerslam got here but theres a few matches on the card Im interested in. & though Ive decided Cena will win, im still interested in the way they set everything up. Should be a nice 2 nights for wrestling.


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

more like a fake diesel 2.0. :hmm:


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



SkandorAkbar said:


> more like a fake diesel 2.0. :hmm:


Being compared to Fake Diesel, that could explain Kane getting Spear'd alot. :hmm:


----------



## Wynter

I just hope Roman has a great showing and gets a lot of time in the match. Nearly all his enemies are in one ring, so I don't see how he's not in the middle of the action.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Prove it.Otherwise,sit the fuck down and shut the fuck up.


----------



## midnightmischief

heres hoping for a great match - only one day to go

btw loving that hairflip raven 

great photo of him with his dad - his family must be really proud of him.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Pip :lol Edit your message before you get your ass banned lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*

Punk beat him to it.


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm so excited for battleground tomorrow night...I want Roman to win but know Cena will win


----------



## LigerJ81

Ravensflock88 said:


>


Reigns doing that in every match making his Female Fans all like:









JK lol

I can't wait for BG I'm looking forward to Ambrose/Rollins match and another match or 2 along with the Main Event.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*The Official Roman Reigns Hate Thread.*

Keep it all in here geeks.


----------



## JTB33b

How about this for a swerve. HHH screws Orton allowing Reigns to win the title? This coming after Lesnar beats down Cena. Reigns joins the authority and was plan B all along. Bryan wins the Royal Rumble and challenges Reigns at WM.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I'm looking forward to the PPV as well. Of course I'm most excited for Ambrose vs Rollins but the mainevent is going to be good too. Seeing Roman dominate in it, plus the dynamic of Kane and Orton and their little thing they got going on. Could be very interesting to see either Kane or Orton turn on the other.


----------



## Devitt

Go away forever please.


----------



## midnightmischief

I'm in two minds about roman winning the title...
a big part of me thinks it's too soon and that he should have more of a build up




but on the other hand, if he were to win. I would be :mark::mark::mark::mark: out soooo hard, it will be unbearable for my hubby here at my house lol (btw - he is a HUGE Cena fan so you can imagine the mini wars going on at our place the last couple of weeks. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The Official Roman Reigns Hate Thread.*

That's it. Let it flow through you.


----------



## Wynter

Fingers crossed for a hyped crowd. They can make a good show into a great one with just atmosphere alone :dance


----------



## The Bloodline

Where is the PPV taking place? i hope its a hot crowd too. Ambrose/Rollins should be great and i honestly dont know what the outcome will be. I actually am not sure how the fatal 4 way will end now either with all these new reports coming in about Cena missing the following raw. So i guess im pretty pumped for the ppv. Hopefully Roman has a good showing.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Fingers crossed for a hyped crowd. They can make a good show into a great one with just atmosphere alone :dance


I hope the crowd is engaged as well and chanting his name as they have been. 

I doubt Roman is winning at Battleground. One, it's much too soon. The WWE is irresponsible at times with their pushes but they have put too much care in Roman's push to be so careless. Secondly, we all know Cena is winning. Cena/Lesnar seems set in stone. 

Midnight, you should tell your hubby that Cena's time is up. :lol Cena's theme song really is interesting given what's going on. Reigns is the first person that the WWE has positioned to eventually take Cena's spot. Other wrestlers have gotten popular since the Cena era, but it feels like the torch is being groomed to pass.

Also, The Rock keeps mentioning Reigns in all his recent interviews. He should go to the Hercules premiere.


----------



## Wynter

And I noticed how many retired wrestlers affiliated with WWE are constantly mentioning Bray, Cesaro and Roman as stars to look out for. Either people are choosing the same talents or WWE is making sure we know who they want to push :lol

Sting recently said he loved Roman's look and thinks he has all the ability in the world. He really likes Bray Wyatt and DB too 


EDIT: I seriously can't see Roman winning the title. Brock will probably "injure" Cena so he can be out for a few weeks. I think WWE has bigger plans for Reigns


----------



## Empress

Hold up. Sting gave Roman a shoutout? :banderas 

Sting has been getting on my nerves with all his teasing about signing but I marked on Monday when I saw the video game commercial and now this. Outside the smarks, a lot of the wrestlers seem to respect Roman and see a bright future for him. Jim Ross really wants to make sure that the WWE does not mess up his push.


----------



## Wynter

> *Flair shared an onscreen moment on Monday with John Cena. I imagine they have a relationship similar to the one he had with you. Who are your favorite guys of the current generation?*
> 
> I’m a strange breed. When I got into the business I really didn’t know anything about wrestling. I never watched wrestling on TV because we didn’t have it in the area of Southern California where I grew up. So it’s amazing that I even ended up wrestling. I still don’t watch a whole lot. Thirty years and I never really watched anything — I never even watched myself. I’m just now at a place where I’m like, “Let me start to learn some of these newer guys coming up.”
> I always heard that when John Cena started, a lot of people looked at him as the new Sting. That was flattering. As far as some of the new guys, *I love the look of Roman Reigns and I think he has all the ability in the world. Daniel Bryan, I’ve seen him perform. Bray Wyatt, I’ve seen him. Unreal what they do.*


quote from interview.

That Sting trailer for 2K15 was so BOSS! :mark:

Sting is still one of the most bad ass looking characters ever created :dance


----------



## Devitt

WynterWarm12 said:


> And I noticed how many retired wrestlers affiliated with WWE are constantly mentioning Bray, Cesaro and Roman as stars to look out for. Either people are choosing the same talents or WWE is making sure we know who they want to push :lol
> 
> Sting recently said he loved Roman's look and thinks he has all the ability in the world. He really likes Bray Wyatt and DB too
> 
> 
> EDIT: I seriously can't see Roman winning the title. Brock will probably "injure" Cena so he can be out for a few weeks. I think WWE has bigger plans for Reigns


Awww sting said that? Can you link me please. Or source. Or whatever its called lol.


----------



## Wynter

DDJ1972 said:


> Awww sting said that? Can you link me please. Or source. Or whatever its called lol.


http://grantland.com/features/sting...wwe2k15-video-game-battleground-pay-per-view/

Here you go


----------



## Empress

Thanks for posting. Roman has already said he wants to be the best. The praise from respected legends may inspire him even more. 

But why and when did anyone ever call Cena the new Sting? Seems random. Sting has been colorful and crow like but I don't ever remember him rapping. Their wrestling styles don't seem similar at all but whatever.

@Ravensflock
I think the PPV is in Florida


----------



## midnightmischief

that's so cool that he is being recognised by all these top guys.

anyways off to do some stuff before smackdown comes on. if I don't speak to you guys before have a great time watching BattleGround and I will be back later with my comments/observations etc after.

(who am I kidding, I will probably sneak in here before battleground while I am at work just to join in the hype... Mondays at work are really quiet lol)


----------



## Empress

- Below is the line-up for WWE’s tour of Australia next month:

** Roman Reigns vs. Kane in a Street Fight, Ric Flair as referee*
* Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
* WWE Tag Team Champions The Usos vs. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan
* United States Champion Sheamus vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
* Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Layla
* R-Truth vs. The Miz
* Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
* Kofi Kingston vs. Bo Dallas

Santino will likely be replaced by Dolph Ziggler.

http://www.pwmania.com/latest-on-tr...s-matches-for-wwes-australia-tour-paige-big-e


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

(The 1:15 mark)


----------



## RKO 4life

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



Captain IWC said:


> I haven't seen Reigns put a good to great singles match yet.


Reigns had a very good match with Bray Wyatt on Raw before.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Roman Reigns Will Be Diesel 2.0 Once He Wins The Title.*



RKO 4life said:


> Reigns had a very good match with Bray Wyatt on Raw before.


The one where the entire crowd chanted boring through the entire match?


----------



## Wynter

He must have meant the good match they had on the house show :lol Or maybe Barrett. Idk lol


----------



## The.Great......One

He does want to be the best, like Austin said, if you're not there to become the best and win the world title, wrestling is not for you. 
Check Roman Reigns out right here saying he wants to be the best:


----------



## Wynter

As long as he keeps that drive, puts in hard work and dedication, he _will_ prove his detractors wrong. He has so much untapped potential he has to release and show the world. It's going to be a problem once he reaches it, though :lol

Ten years of lolRomanWins if he starts slaying in this bitch


----------



## The.Great......One

WynterWarm12 said:


> As long as he keeps that drive, puts in hard work and dedication, he _will_ prove his detractors wrong. He has so much untapped potential he has to release and show the world. It's going to be a problem once he reaches it, though :lol
> 
> Ten years of lolRomanWins if he starts slaying in this bitch


WM38, the icon of the past Cena takes on the Icon of the present Roman Reigns :mark::mark::mark: Would legit :ti if Reigns gets booed out of the building ala cena/rock wm28.


----------



## CookiePuss

Cool interview @ The Great One

I also stumbled up on this little interview with Reigns where he talks about his new found fame, The Shield, and some other cool stuff


----------



## The Bloodline

As for matches, I actually went back and watched his match against Bryan recently. Granted it was Bryan but it was still a very nice match between the two . the thread after that match on this board praised it highly. yet it's always overlooked now.

Battleground tonight! :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Wynter

On a scale of 1 through fpalm, how likely are WWE to hand Roman the title like dumb asses :lol

I'm already afraid for him when DB comes back. No need to start the backlash train early lol


And kind of a different topic, when DB comes back, will they be willing to push Roman behind him and will they be brave enough to turn Roman heel if the crowd starts to turn against him?


----------



## The Bloodline

Bryan has earned his spot at the top, the night after wrestlemania "You deserve it" chant is a top raw feel good moment for me. I would hope WWE can put them both in a top position. & not screw up either guy. If not i'd rather they turn Roman heel cause no way is he gonna get a good reaction going against a returning Bryan. & like i mentioned before, Roman/Bryan was a very good match up before and Reigns heel work is great. He does a lot of mocking and taunting in ring back when he was heel. So im up for it, if they go in that direction.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for tonight...Roman going to be awesome in the main event...too bad he won't win


----------



## Wynter

Agreed. Bryan has very much so earned his spot and deserves a proper run. I'd hate for Roman to fall victim to WWE's stupidity, because they want to push him so bad and leave Bryan in the dust. Trying to make the crowd cheer Roman while screwing over DB will only lead to a Batista type backlash. If they are dumb enough to do that, I hope they are prepared to turn Roman heel. The crowd really loves DB and there's no reason for WWE to put any talent in the position to take his spot.

I'd be happy if DB headlined WrestleMania to be honest. The more time Roman gets to grow, hone his skills and put into great feuds before winning the belt, the better in my opinion. If DB comes back and is still over as balls, they have to give that man to Lesnar. Roman can do another program on the card easily.

I just don't want WWE to give the fans a reason to turn on Roman just because they misread and underestimate the crowd again.

EDIT: Does anyone know if Tampa a good wrestling crowd? I'd hope they be hyped up since they paid for a PPV and all :lol


----------



## Empress

WWE Auction: Roman Reigns WORN & SIGNED Tactical Vest


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I hope the rumors are false
Roman did not have a match alone in a PPV and they want him to be champion :|
WWE spoils everything


----------



## southrnbygrace

Good afternoon, Roman fans. Are we all ready to watch him kick ass tonight? I'll be out and about today but I'll be home in time for the show tonight. Here's hoping he has a great match but doesn't win. Yet.


----------



## Empress

Good afternoon. 

I am not expecting much from this pay per view. I consider it to be a filler. I just expect Roman to hit his spots during the F4 and lose. Cena is winning. I don't know why anyone is placing faith in the rumors circulating online. Cena and Lesnar is the endgame.

I just want Roman to start a one on one feud with either Randy or HHH. I'm hoping Summerslam can be a breakout moment for Roman and start laying the groundwork for his true run at the belt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'll be at work until Battleground starts, which is great because I can jump right into the action.*


----------



## LigerJ81

I don't see WWE wasting Reigns getting the Title on a Filler PPV. only 4 and a half more hours left.


----------



## Devitt

Empress said:


> WWE Auction: Roman Reigns WORN & SIGNED Tactical Vest


Oh hullo gorgeous boy!! Lol

Well i won't be watching BG live cause I have to work :thumbdown: but I will be catching it after. We must be the only fans who DON'T want the wwe title put on our guy :lmao: Hope everyone enjoys wherever they are tuning in from


----------



## O Fenômeno

WynterWarm12 said:


> On a scale of 1 through fpalm, how likely are WWE to hand Roman the title like dumb asses :lol
> 
> I'm already afraid for him when DB comes back. No need to start the backlash train early lol
> 
> 
> And kind of a different topic, when DB comes back, will they be willing to push Roman behind him and will they be brave enough to turn Roman heel if the crowd starts to turn against him?


I don't know if WWE are that bold nowadays..if they were smart they would..Roman fucking up Bryan every chance he gets would be huge and a great feud....WWE will have Roman going over Bryan like Bray did...

Let's be honest their are only a few guys the crowd cares about that can help guys get over...

HHH,Bryan,Y2J

Not to mention Roman being able to say he beat the guy that Cena,HHH,Batista,Orton,Kane couldn't beat would be huge for him...



Let me stop...I think this will actually happen ....:jose


----------



## southrnbygrace

Here's a good clip of what happened after Smackdown went off the air.


----------



## O Fenômeno

southrnbygrace said:


> Here's a good clip of what happened after Smackdown went off the air.


:wall


----------



## LigerJ81

southrnbygrace said:


> Here's a good clip of what happened after Smackdown went off the air.


Feel bad for Dean sometimes, would alteast expect them to have him stand tall with Reigns and the others.


----------



## Empress

Thanks for posting the dark segment from Smackdown. It was cool to see all the babyfaces working together and hitting their spots. But Dean seemed to disappear from the clip. 

One thing that stood out to me was Roman making his entrance from the ramp and not the rafters. I think he should start doing that more often. 

I would like to see Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns but not for at least another year. Despite his injuries, Bryan is still one of the best pure wrestlers. Roman needs to steady the ground under his feet before they get involved in a long term feud. I'm not sure if the WWE would simultaneously push both as faces. Roman would most likely work as heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Every major face stands tall and Dean continues to be laid out. Can't understand how more people don't see a problem with this.*


----------



## Romangirl252

That video clip was awesome


----------



## CookiePuss

I'm super excited for Battleground. 

Don't think we have to worry that WWE will have Reigns win the title this soon. It's pretty much an unimportant PPV, and if they ever had an inkling of having Reigns win the title, it would be at a PPV at Summerslam 1 on 1 against Cena.


----------



## Romangirl252

Battleground pre show on now...so excited


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just got home from a long day at work :dance. Who's excited for Battleground?*


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm excited....battleground starting now


----------



## Empress

Battleground has been so so for me thus far. We'll see what the F4 brings. The crowd popped like crazy when they talked about Roman. I liked that.


----------



## RKO 4life

Randy Orton save the shot, it's boring.

On another note of Orton lol at him walking back stage tonight in his 'mama talk its clean ' t

Then Reigns walks out a one time of something tonight

Reigns post the date July 20th 2014


----------



## Wynter

I'm thoroughly enjoying this PPV. 

Wyatts vs Usos slaaaaayed.

Dean and Seth was booked to perfection tonight. WWE really put the focus on them :dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ambrose's booking has been great tonight, but it's not over yet. Lets just hope he doesn't end up laid out on the floor before that copyright sign appears.*


----------



## LigerJ81

This PPV has been So So, Ambrose/Rollins was booked great tonight. The Main Event now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Only Reigns can turn a title match into a Tag Team match \:reigns/*


----------



## Wynter

Told ya. Those DB chants :lmao

WWE better be careful with Roman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THE CROWD LOVES REIGNS :cheer! "His presence is carrying the match"-Fenomeno*


----------



## Romangirl252

Roman was great...I thought he was going to win twice in that match


----------



## LigerJ81

Wonder if he gonna used that as a Submission hold for now on?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Never underestimate the power of LOLCENAWINS :cena3*


----------



## Empress

I enjoyed the F4 more than I thought I would! Roman more than held his own against the veterans. I liked how he introduced some new moves and speared Randy through the barrier. 

The crowd was definitely hype for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LigerJ81 said:


> Wonder if he gonna used that as a Submission hold for now on?


*Half Crab is a pretty standard submission. He could use it to wear down his opponents, but not as a finisher.*


----------



## Wynter

The fatal four way was really good :dance It got mad hyped in the second half. I see some people calling it messy and only meh and I'm just like fpalm

Come on now. 

I see Roman did a submission move and something off the second turnbuckle 

Not gonna lie, my stomach got queasy when they kept teasing a Roman win :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

The Reigns Train said:


> *Half Crab is a pretty standard submission. He could use it to wear down his opponents, but not as a finisher.*


I'm not expecting him to use it as a finisher but just to add in just the heck of it :lol


----------



## Toni Jabroni

Battleground aka the PPV Reigns carried 3 wwe main eventers.


----------



## Empress

I really did not expect to care about this match since Cena was winning but holy shit! Roman did that tonight! There were a few times I thought he would win. I hope he will incorporate the submission moves into his arsenal from now on.


----------



## heyiamderek

*Question about Roman Reign*

Why is Roman Reign being pushed?

Is it because he is Rock's cousin or whatever?

I find him incredibly boring and sloppy.

I'm happy that Cena won instead of him.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

He has the look.


----------



## EaterofWorlds

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

The look.


----------



## Wynter

Roman was turnt up in the second half :lmao He did that shit for real. Dude made that match, I don't care what anyone says. I'm probably bias, so what


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman was turnt up in the second half :lmao He did that shit for real. Dude made that match, I don't care what anyone says. I'm probably bias, so what


I'm glad he switches up the Superman Punch and the Apron Drop kick spots, lets me know he can switch the order up at any time if he wants to.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

He is The Rock´s cousin.


----------



## Empress

Roman Reigns carried that damn match! Now I'm convinced that at Summerslam, he will turn up even more.


----------



## rpags71

Dammit Romans got that cool factor that is star material. I hope he keeps some of the new stuff he did tonight in his regular moveset. Should be a nice moment at wm 31 should he win the title.


----------



## Joshi Judas

He's not using the Half Crab regularly. He only did it coz Orton did it to him first. Maybe he'll bust it out every now and then.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

He makes the casual woman cream themselves.


----------



## Rap God

Damn , Reigns actually carried the fatal 4 way match :clap


----------



## Batz

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

He fits Vince's age old profile, he's actually over with the crowd, he's The Rock's cousin and is willing to come back and put him over, he was the muscle for an awesome stable. He is getting pushed because it makes sense. What doesn't make sense is putting the title on him right now, when he clearly lacks in the ring, and is still not that good enough of the mic. He has the look, but lacks in everything else. 


He should and is working on it, showing gradual improvement. The last month he's been actually engaging on the mic, and he carried the match tonight. Actually got the crowd back into it, which was very impressive. He is still in development, but there is no question he should one day be in the title picture and winning it. Just not right now.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

he is being pushed because he gets the biggest baby face pops on the entire roster

how is it this hard to understand


----------



## Empress

WWE Instagram

http://instagram.com/p/qsonP0AFPu/


----------



## Right_To_Censor

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

Roman Reigns isn't being pushed any harder than Ambrose or Rollins. Reigns has lost both of his title matches and he's going to be feuding with Randy Orton soon, they're not putting him against Brock or anything. Bray's feud with Jericho is bigger than that. And he's working towards his third Wrestlemania and he hasn't won anything outside of the tag titles. 

He's being booked as a formidable competitor, nothing more than that at this point.


----------



## Wynter

I love Roman's mannerisms and how he sells his facial expressions. He looked devastated by the loss, you can tell he really wanted that belt.


----------



## WrayBryatt

When he's on and dominates no one is a bigger star. Dude look like lebron out there.. Prior to meeting the spurs lol just dominating everything

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

Empress said:


> WWE Instagram
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/qsonP0AFPu/


Looking at, you would think one of his Best Friends Stabbed him in the back :hmm:

but he does sell taking a loss really well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love Roman's mannerisms and how he sells his facial expressions. He looked devastated by the loss, you can tell he really wanted that belt.


*It's just going to make his victory that much bigger at Wrestlemania *


----------



## leojay

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



p862011 said:


> he is being pushed because he gets the biggest baby face pops on the entire roster
> 
> how is it this hard to understand


Because he isn't getting the biggest babyface pops on the entire roster?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Well, Derek...he get bitches wet, for one. That means a lot these days.

Great look.

Pretty over.

Fairly young (in wrestling years)

HHH likes him


That's all that matters.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss

I really loved that outfit. I dig the green and black. Maybe he will have a different color for the other PPVs. 

Anyway, a few things. I felt Reigns held his own in the match. He definitely created some of the more exciting parts of the match.

We saw Reigns' first submission - and even though he reversed it, I'm hoping he uses it more and puts his own spin on it.

I expected the Cena win, so no complaints here, plus I like him anyway, so yeah.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



Right_To_Censor said:


> Roman Reigns isn't being pushed any harder than Ambrose or Rollins. Reigns has lost both of his title matches and he's going to be feuding with Randy Orton soon, they're not putting him against Brock or anything. Bray's feud with Jericho is bigger than that. And he's working towards his third Wrestlemania and he hasn't won anything outside of the tag titles.
> 
> He's being booked as a formidable competitor, nothing more than that at this point.


^this 

daniel bryan won his first world title quicker in wwe before reigns will - daniel bryan debuted in feb 2010 and won the world title in december 2011

but reigns who has been here about 2 years now and has lost 2 title matches in a row is being over pushed lol


----------



## Empress

Some folks are actually seething because Roman didn't flop out there tonight. Is it so hard to give credit where it's due? Guess so. 

After tonight, a part of me wants Cena v Reigns because it's money. And the other part of me knows better. No good comes to most up and coming wrestlers who feud with Cena.


----------



## rpags71

I hope he keeps his badass character long into his career. But knowing wwe, they'll do whatever they damn well please. Look what they did to cena. Cool character/gimmick in the beginning. Now, it's "never give up" "boos don't matter" . Extremely annoying. Reigns is fun to watch, and a possible match with orton at ss should be fun.


----------



## Ozymandias

WrayBryatt said:


> When he's on and dominates no one is a bigger star. Dude look like lebron out there.. Prior to meeting the spurs lol just dominating everything
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Woah, this actually makes a ton of sense! When he was with The Shield, his team was an unstoppable force, just like the Spurs. Now as a singles competitor, he's like LeBron in this year's Finals: dominant, but just can't get it done. Nice post.


----------



## CookiePuss

Empress said:


> Some folks are actually seething because Roman didn't flop out there tonight. Is it so hard to give credit where it's due? Guess so.
> 
> After tonight, a part of me wants Cena v Reigns because it's money. And the other part of me knows better. No good comes to most up and coming wrestlers who feud with Cena.


It's gonna happen, and Reigns will go over in that feud. WWE want Reigns to be their next face of the company, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



Redzero said:


> He has the look.


This and he's Rock's cousin.


----------



## Wynter

Roman went out there and carried THREE MAIN EVENTERS and he still can't get credit. Whatever, that boy went out there, put in work AND showed a couple more moves out there. And even if parts of the crowd wasn't feeling him at first, he brought them back by the end.

Roman is going to SLAY at SS. Boy is gonna shine and Imma be like:










:banderas


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



p862011 said:


> ^this
> 
> daniel bryan won his first world title quicker in wwe before reigns will - daniel bryan debuted in feb 2010 and won the world title in december 2011


as if what Bryan won counts as a major championship. you and i both know that that isn't the case and you're a strawman to suit your bias.


----------



## KingLobos

Not a fan of Reigns per say. But at some point he needs to wrestle 1 on 1 matches. That is where the big boys play and where the money comes from. You can't hide in multi-man matches your entire career, and then have a huge 1 on 1 match and expect it to be good. It doesn't work that way. Also his promos suck, and his personality is dry.


----------



## LigerJ81

Empress said:


> Some folks are actually seething because Roman didn't flop out there tonight. Is it so hard to give credit where it's due? Guess so.
> 
> After tonight, a part of me wants Cena v Reigns because it's money. And the other part of me knows better. No good comes to most up and coming wrestlers who feud with Cena.


People just won't admit that he is improving, he mixing and adding stuff to his moveset. I'm just gonna keep watching and hoping that he gets ppl to pay attention to him and realize that he can be up there with the other top guys.


----------



## Waffelz

He may have carried the match, but I wouldn't boast about it too much considering how bad the match actually was. Finisher fest for a quarter of the match. Lol.


----------



## RKO 4life

Guys he won't get love from the Bryan and Punk marks because they know Reigns will take Bryan spotlight once he comes back next year and as for the Punk marks they just hate every wrestler that is better then Punk. 

As for tonight goes he did well again. Orton made the match seem real because he sells like a boss. Hell I thought all 4 did well.

I love Kane the guy is a work horse and never gets credit for anything. Pops to Kane for just being awesome. 

Cena and Reigns keeps facing off going face to face and this leads me to think this will be the title match Main Event at Summer fast, ok Summer Slam. I guess Reigns is plan B because lord knows Rollins isn't ever going to be a main event player in the company and the big title will look silly having a mid card guy being Champ.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz

Reigns is great. People were all on his balls this time last year and now just because the WWE are getting on board with the Reigns train, the internet fans want to back out as usual.

IWC just want to be rebels and cheer the "held down" guy then dump him once he gets a push from WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress

Some marks do resent other wrestlers being over than their favorites 

I think tomorrow night will hopefully start the feud between Randy and Roman. It's been simmering for a while. I'm past ready for it to boil. When Randy brings it, he's one of the best heels. His RKO's are always a thing of beauty. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if Kane is thrown into the mix of their feud. It will either be Kane/Randy or Randy/Roman going forward.


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

The only thing that pisses me off about roman reigns is.......his marks. I'm not calling anyone out here , there's nothing wrong with being a reign fan but some marks ruin it for me and excuse all his weaknesses. If you're a fan of a guy, don't you want him to improve? I roll my eyes when people say he's a great promo.

I love bray but I'm not going to overlook his weaknesses.


----------



## Tony

I thought Reigns did well in the Fatal-Four Way. He woke the crowd up, at least that is what it seemed like to me lol.


----------



## Wynter

Damn, don't go on reddit. They damn near despised the PPV lol 

I guess I'm in the minority who enjoyed it 

EDIT: Yeah, I'm beyond ready for Roman to get a solid storyline with some direction. This was cute and all, but can we please get Roman vs Randy going for real? :lol


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

I do like the idea of dropping that last "s" from his name. 

Roman Reign. Lol


----------



## p862011

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



KliqRunTheBiz said:


> Reigns is great. People were all on his balls this time last year and now just because the WWE are getting on board with the Reigns train, the internet fans want to back out as usual.
> 
> IWC just want to be rebels and cheer the "held down" guy then dump him once he gets a push from WWE.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


^THIS

it is why the iwc still has zigglers nut sack in their mouths


----------



## JohnCooley

*Question about Roman Reign*

Because he looks like the Lord carved him with his bare hands.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



Right_To_Censor said:


> Roman Reigns isn't being pushed any harder than Ambrose or Rollins. Reigns has lost both of his title matches and he's going to be feuding with Randy Orton soon, they're not putting him against Brock or anything. Bray's feud with Jericho is bigger than that. And he's working towards his third Wrestlemania and he hasn't won anything outside of the tag titles.
> 
> He's being booked as a formidable competitor, nothing more than that at this point.


Being in the title picture alone already is bigger than anything Ambrose or Rollins have done so far. Yeah, Rollins won the MITB which is big, but booking wise Roman getting into the title picture without needing the briefcase is bigger as it shows he didn't need a shortcut to get there

Reings did lose both of his title matches but he didn't get pinned so it's hardly a big loss on either one. And I don't know about you, but getting a feud with Orton is a pretty big deal. He'll be feuding with the "first ever WWEWHC" who's won over 10 world titles whilst they'll still be stuck in their feud. Yes it'll be his 3rd WM but it'll be his first as a singles competitor and he'll most likely be main-eventing it

Rollins and Ambrose have a big rivalry going on at the moment but Reigns is constantly getting booked like superman, starting shows off, ending shows, main-eventing PPVs, and being in the title picture whilst they both are stuck in a mid-card feud. It's obvious who's being favoured more

Rollins and Ambrose are being booked as formidable competitors - Reigns is being booked as the freaking Hulk!


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



Ozymandias said:


> Woah, this actually makes a ton of sense! When he was with The Shield, his team was an unstoppable force, just like the Spurs. Now as a singles competitor, he's like LeBron in this year's Finals: dominant, but just can't get it done. Nice post.


Lol cena isn't anything like the spurs


----------



## Empress

The pay per view was garbage outside of the Usos/Wyatt's, Dean and the F4 IMO. It was filler but I'm just happy that Roman more than held his own. He continues to tap into his potential. I hope the WWE allows him to include submission moves in his matches.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



Right_To_Censor said:


> Roman Reigns isn't being pushed any harder than Ambrose or Rollins. Reigns has lost both of his title matches and he's going to be feuding with Randy Orton soon, they're not putting him against Brock or anything. Bray's feud with Jericho is bigger than that. And he's working towards his third Wrestlemania and he hasn't won anything outside of the tag titles.
> 
> He's being booked as a formidable competitor, nothing more than that at this point.


This.

Some just resent anyone other than their favorites being cheered and/or they want to rebel against the WWE. Reigns carried the F4 tonight in a match with three established main eventers. He is more than holding his own and deserving of his push. His turn at bat isn't stopping anyone else from getting over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> can we please get Roman vs Randy going for real? :lol


*No personal bias there or anything, right? *


----------



## Brandough

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



KliqRunTheBiz said:


> IWC just want to be rebels and cheer the "held down" guy then dump him once he gets a push from WWE.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


> *No personal bias there or anything, right? *


I'm so slow. Very lost right now lol


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



Empress said:


> This.
> 
> Some just resent anyone other than their favorites being cheered and/or they want to rebel against the WWE. Reigns carried the F4 tonight in a match with three established main eventers. He is more than holding his own and deserving of his push. His turn at bat isn't stopping anyone else from getting over.


I disagree and I don't resent Reigns one bit. I'm not really a fan at the moment but I'm not going to say he sucks already from the short time he's been on his own. I think he can improve a lot and I'm hoping to see it him improve when he starts having more singles matches that are longer than a sneeze


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



Right_To_Censor said:


> Roman Reigns isn't being pushed any harder than Ambrose or Rollins.


Bullshit.



> Reigns has lost both of his title matches


Not pinned in either of them.



> and he's going to be feuding with Randy Orton soon,


One match, which he's winning, then he faces Triple H, which he's winning.



> they're not putting him against Brock or anything.


Actually, they are.



> Bray's feud with Jericho is bigger than that.


Supreme bullshit.



> And he's working towards his third Wrestlemania and he hasn't won anything outside of the tag titles.


Because his world title push is a slow burn and the other titles would harm him. He's never had a Mania as a singles and he's main eventing the show and becoming champion over the guy who broke the Streak. Don't give me that crap.



> He's being booked as a formidable competitor, nothing more than that at this point.


Formidable is an incredible understatement.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm so slow. Very lost right now lol


*Because you love Randy, duh!*


----------



## Blade Runner

RKO 4life said:


> Guys he won't get love from the Bryan and Punk marks because they know Reigns will take Bryan spotlight once he comes back next year and as for the Punk marks they just hate every wrestler that is better then Punk.


well i'm a hardcore daniel bryan mark (created a huge homage thread with THANOS when he won the title at wrestlemania) and i don't dislike reigns. honestly i would much prefer to see bryan headline wrestlemania next year but i wouldn't be bitter if reigns got then spot by working hard and earning it. i think there needs to be more than one top guy for the product to be healthy, and i'd take reigns over any of the old guys who have been around for 10 years. change is a good thing.

the hate is overblown sometimes. you can think that reigns sucks, but there's no reason to hate him for the spot he's in. he's not the guy pulling the strings. if he really does suck then he'll expose himself over time, but he at least deserves a chance to prove himself in big match situations.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Not pinned in either of them.
> 
> 
> 
> One match, which he's winning, then he faces Triple H, which he's winning.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Because his world title push is a slow burn and the other titles would harm him. He's never had a Mania as a singles and he's main eventing the show and becoming champion over the guy who broke the Streak. Don't give me that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Formidable is an incredible understatement.


----------



## Sin Samuray

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

To anyone arguing that Reigns isn't being pushed harder than Rollins or Ambrose, I call bullshit on your bullshit.

He quite literally ditched the entire revenge storyline that he and Ambrose were setting up against Rollins. He pushed his way straight into the WWE title hunt immediately upon going solo. He rarely ever helps Ambrose when he's trying to grab Rollins. The list goes on. He just finished a match with 3 former champions (by doing nothing but spears in the last 10 minutes of it, mind you) and he's poised to be a championship contender for a while.

Tell me, what the hell makes that even remotely close to the push Ambrose is getting? Seth is a maybe, since he has a MitB contract. But, last year, they pretty much showed that they're willing to disregard that contract for the flagship star. So what happens if Reigns is that flagship?

So, Reigns->Rollins->Ambrose . . . and it's not even close.

To the point of the thread, he's pushed because he's a strong-looking, good-looking, powerhouse who's over with the crowd. However, the recent reason people are complaining about his push has nothing to do with natural IWC rebel tendencies. Simply put, he sucks in the ring by himself . . . in a technical sense. He also doesn't have a lot of powerhouse moves or feats behind this powerhouse look he's been toting. He hasn't shown to put up a fight by himself. This is especially bad since most of his look came from triple-powerbombing people after ganging up on them.

In short, it's undeserved, technically. However, worst things have happened.


----------



## JohnCooley

So its WWE's fault that they choose to push Reigns? :fpalm


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*

IMO he's not touching the title after facing Triple H at NOC. If Lesnar does agree to do all of the PPVs from SS to WM31 as the WHC then they have the potential for some huge matches that don't involve him. 

Batista, Cena, Bryan, Orton, and Rollins are all formidable opponents for Brock to keep him away from Reigns until WM 31. 

I can see this happening (if Brock chooses to do all the PPVs)

Summerslam vs Cena

NOC vs Batista (huge match that has never happened)

HIAC vs Cena 

Survivor Series vs Orton (huge match that has never happened)

TLC vs Rollins

RR vs Bryan

EC vs Bryan, Cena, Rollins, Orton, Ambrose, and Batista


----------



## The Bloodline

Empress said:


> Some marks do resent other wrestlers being over than their favorites
> 
> I think tomorrow night will hopefully start the feud between Randy and Roman. It's been simmering for a while. I'm past ready for it to boil. When Randy brings it, he's one of the best heels. His RKO's are always a thing of beauty. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if Kane is thrown into the mix of their feud. It will either be Kane/Randy or Randy/Roman going forward.



I feel like we;ve been saying that since the shield split . But theyve only put him in multi man t matches and at tiems actually felt like he was feuding with Cena more than anyone else. With Brock back to take on Cena for the title can we FINALLY get Roman away from chasing titles he aint winning. thank you

The show tonight was iffy. It was definitely filler in some places But I see the bigger picture and know summerslam wil benefit from it. Loved reigns reversing the submission into his own. I hope he actually bust that out for now on. I felt like he did more than what he was being credited for tonight. There was a lot of finishers towards the end but it was prety much finishers going all around at the point where Reigns started using his. NICE spot with him doing the running kick on everyone followed by the spear through the barricade :mark::mark:. I'll never get tired of the spear through the barricade. I didnt want him to win but he still had me cheering him on hoping he would at some parts.i think he'll benefit from not having the main event slot at summer slam. I'm really excited to see him compete against Orton I'm assuming. I'll see how Raw goes, its hard to tell what they have planned for his character now. 

Roman sold this loss well. You dont always see that but his face had true disappointment written all over it. Then he walked away sulking. YOu actually feel like losing his chance to be champ meant something to him









Then the awesome summerslam preview


----------



## Wynter

It's a shame. I think the match would have been better received if the outcome wasn't blatantly obvious. 

Knowing Cena was going to win took a lot of steam out of the match for people. It's getting shit on just because of the predictable--but still logical--ending. No emotional investment.


----------



## Empress

A merge. :reigns

As for the emotional investment, I knew damn well that Cena was winning but Roman has me thinking it was possible for him to get the win. His facial expressions over the loss are good. He's improving in that area. 

I hope RAW will show some progress in terms of his storyline. Just let him be one half of a great feud. 

The Summerlslam graphics look very nice.


----------



## -XERO-

*Broman/Twin killed it tonight!*
(I'm the only one who gets to refer to him that way, other than Matt Anoa'i aka Rosey. Haha! )


----------



## -XERO-

Oh yeah, there's Jason Momoa.

And Scar from the Lion King, but he's an animal and ain't real! lol


*A defeated Roman Reigns looks toward tomorrow: WWE.com Exclusive, July 20, 2014*
http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/wwe-battleground-2014-exclusive-videos


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Cena totally no-sold that Reigns spear.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Cena totally no-sold that Reigns spear.


the chokeslam he got from kane was worse he jumped over kanes hand in the air


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Question about Roman Reign*



p862011 said:


>


Congratulations, you know Bray Wyatt is a jobber, just like the rest of the world. What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## birthday_massacre

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman went out there and carried THREE MAIN EVENTERS and he still can't get credit. Whatever, that boy went out there, put in work AND showed a couple more moves out there. And even if parts of the crowd wasn't feeling him at first, he brought them back by the end.
> 
> Roman is going to SLAY at SS. Boy is gonna shine and Imma be like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


You can't be serious. Come on now. Reigns was taking rests for 75% of the match LOL Cena and Orton carried the match. Reigns did his typical little flurry and people like you claimed he carried that match LOL

That is WWFuckery at its finest. And kane proved once again he needs to retire. You really have no clue what carrying a match is.


----------



## RKO 4life

birthday_massacre said:


> You can't be serious. Come on now. Reigns was taking rests for 75% of the match LOL Cena and Orton carried the match. Reigns did his typical little flurry and people like you claimed he carried that much LOL
> 
> That is WWFuckery at its finest. And kane proved once again he needs to retire. You really have no clue what carrying a match is.


Come on now no need to act like that WW12 has good takes.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RKO 4life said:


> Come on now no need to act like that WW12 has good takes.


Not when he is claiming Reigns carried that match. He blew up after 5 minutes, then he spend most of the match on his back or outside the ring resting. You could even hear him panting the whole match, it was that audible. 


Reigns is the weakest member of the shield and he basically Kevin Nash with good knees.


----------



## Deptford

Oh shit, I forgot about how WF debates for like 50 pages about who carried who when there is more than 2 people in a match :lmao


----------



## RKO 4life

birthday_massacre said:


> Not when he is claiming Reigns carried that match. He blew up after 5 minutes, then he spend most of the match on his back or outside the ring resting. You could even hear him panting the whole match, it was that audible.
> 
> 
> Reigns is the weakest member of the shield and he basically Kevin Nash with good knees.


He got the crowd back into the match tonight after they were so hot in the Y2J match and they chanted this is awesome!!!when Reigns got back on offense. Looked good and I thought everyone of them wrestled well. Yeah even Cena.

We all know how this plays out with Vince he wants his mid cards to never go up, his heels to look like weak pussies and his faces to get beat on before the come back. In this case with Reigns it works.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Here's video of John Cena no selling the finisher of the guy who is supposed to be the next face of the company.


----------



## midnightmischief

really enjoyed that match. thought it was not too bad considering it was on a filler ppv. no real story progression but good chance for them all to entertain the fans.
roman really sold that defeat at the end, gave me the feels for sure lol

did kind of catch my breath a few times when it looked like he was going to win - but had faith that wwe weren't going to be that stupid.

also loved the dean and seth segments. LOL even split up The Shield takes over the PPV's

loving this summerslam preview










also great pic from instagram










also liked his outfit. the army green looks so much better than white. didn't look so much like a pair of 'hardy boyz' pants tonight... :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

RKO 4life said:


> He got the crowd back into the match tonight after they were so hot in the Y2J match and they chanted this is awesome!!!when Reigns got back on offense. Looked good and I thought everyone of them wrestled well. Yeah even Cena.
> 
> We all know how this plays out with Vince he wants his mid cards to never go up, his heels to look like weak pussies and his faces to get beat on before the come back. In this case with Reigns it works.


Ambrose got a much bigger pop than Reigns did tonight. I would say Ambrose probably got the biggest reaction tonight by far. Reigns was getting some boos tonight not to mention when he came out there was barely even reaction for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose got a much bigger pop than Reigns did tonight. I would say Ambrose probably got the biggest reaction tonight by far. Reigns was getting some boos tonight not to mention when he came out there was barely even reaction for him.


*Are you deaf? I heard Roman Reigns chants, THIS IS AWESOME, and YAYs anytime he hit Cena. The crowd reacted to each part of Reigns' signature sequence.*


----------



## midnightmischief

exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## p862011

The Reigns Train said:


> *Are you deaf? I heard Roman Reigns chants, THIS IS AWESOME, and YAYs anytime he hit Cena. The crowd reacted to each part of Reigns' signature sequence.*


dont waste your time he is a notorious reigns hater he is just a troll


----------



## Odo

JohnCooley said:


> So its WWE's fault that they choose to push Reigns? :fpalm


Fuckin hell mate, you hit your head recently?


----------



## Odo

The Reigns Train said:


> *Are you deaf? I heard Roman Reigns chants, THIS IS AWESOME, and YAYs anytime he hit Cena. The crowd reacted to each part of Reigns' signature sequence.*


Fans used to love the 5 moves of doom and hogan hulking out too. It wears thin. Del Rio got cheered against Cena too last year. Not denying hes getting good reactions now at all, I just believe that in its current guise, its unsustainable


----------



## Certified G

Roman Reigns was so clearly the MVP of the Fatal 4 Way match. You could take any of the other 3 guys out and it would still be a good match. Take Roman out it and it would've been the worst match of the night.

I'm cool with Cena winning. It would've been stupid for Cena to lose on a PPV like Battleground and I'd like to see Roman's first World title win to be on a bigger PPV like Summerslam or Wrestlemania.


----------



## ROHFan19

Coming from somebody who doesn't like Reigns...I have to agree. I actually thought he looked pretty decent last night. By far was the best in the match. 

The only thing I don't understand is where are they going from here? It looks like HHH has a bigger issue with Ambrose right now and I was expecting Orton/Reigns to take each other out last night to set up a match for SS. Instead Cena AA'd Orton on top of Kane...didn't make sense at all. I'm still guessing it's going to be Orton/Reigns but IDK anymore.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *Are you deaf? I heard Roman Reigns chants, THIS IS AWESOME, and YAYs anytime he hit Cena. The crowd reacted to each part of Reigns' signature sequence.*


Some Daniel Bryan marks feel threatened by Reigns' popularity. Not all of them. I'm a Bryan fan but I don't tear down other wrestlers in his name or ignore that others are over. Daniel Bryan is injured. It's not fair but the WWE isn't going to stop existing while he recovers. 

Reigns carried the match last night. Dean got a good reaction because he was booked strong and deserved one. Reigns got his for the same reasons. But anytime he does good, here comes the "soon" he will fail. "Soon" you will hear the boos. Reigns had a good night. 

And Cena did no sell some of the moves.

I hope tonight clears up the confusion about where Reigns and his storyline go from here.


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> Some Daniel Bryan marks feel threatened by Reigns' popularity. Not all of them. I'm a Bryan fan but I don't tear down other wrestlers in his name or ignore that others are over. Daniel Bryan is injured. It's not fair but the WWE isn't going to stop existing while he recovers.


that's a good point. when stone cold went down with an injury, the rock rose to the occation and became a huge babyface star and carried the ratings with HHH. when austin returned it made for exiting tv because he had to deal with the rock nipping at his toes and it forced both to step their game up. the WWF certainly didn't fold while their biggest star was injured, they made a new star. when you look at it logically, even bryan fans shouldn't have anything to worry about. bryan will still be mad over when he returns, and he might even come back to a more active main event scene which will be great for us fans. if i was heading the company i'd keep the ball rolling too.


----------



## Empress

Austin and The Rock will always be one of my favorite rivalries for the sole reason that it was two huge mega stars at the same time. Two once in a lifetime stars in the same era. Good times.

I expect Bryan to come back to a huge pop and when he does, it would be better for his health if there were more wrestlers to share the load. It also makes for more exciting stories. Bryan could challenge Reigns or Ambrose for the top spot.


----------



## Blade Runner

exactly.


if you have confidence in bryan's abilities as a main eventer then you shouldn't worry. bryan is always more motivated under pressure and has proven it time and time again. even if the WWE still try to opress him behind the scenes, that works to his advantage because it gets the crowd even more behind him. after WM 30 there's absolutely no way that he's ever going back to the midcard. he was MADE by the fans, and the fans won't forget him.

i agree 100%. having more people in the main event picture keeps things fresh, and if the perception becomes bryan and reigns instead of bryan and cena, then maybe the WWE will finally be comfortable with a new generation at the top. it's better for everyone.


----------



## southrnbygrace

I thought Reigns had a great showing in his match but the match itself was just blah. And OMG he added another move to his arsenal. That must mean he has 6 moves of doom now right? ;-) 

Anyway I thought the show overall was pretty awful (screw the end of that damn battle royal!!) with a few great spots. Here's hoping Summerslam is better.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress

The WWE really should be ashamed of themselves (But they're not). I haven't paid for a WWE pay per view in years and last night was an example of why. A few good moments and one great match does not make Battleground worth $60. I hope Summerslam is better and that Roman will get a one on one match. 

When Bryan returns, I'd love for a build up between him and Reigns. I think they could have a great program once Reigns has established himself more.


----------



## Nicole Queen

southrnbygrace said:


> I thought Reigns had a great showing in his match but the match itself was just blah. *And OMG he added another move to his arsenal. That must mean he has 6 moves of doom now right?* ;-)


:lol Just gonna say that because he reversed Orton's move (which itself was out of nowhere) doesn't mean he's picking new moves :

Though I expect they might slap a submission on him like Cena :hmm:


----------



## Odo

Empress said:


> The WWE really should be ashamed of themselves (But they're not). I haven't paid for a WWE pay per view in years and last night was an example of why. A few good moments and one great match does not make Battleground worth $60. I hope Summerslam is better and that Roman will get a one on one match.
> 
> When Bryan returns, I'd love for a build up between him and Reigns. I think they could have a great program once Reigns has established himself more.


Could get behind this, so long as one is a heel


----------



## steveno89

Canelo said:


> Could get behind this, so long as one is a heel


Reigns is over with the crowd right now, but I hate how protected he is. All superstars must earn their due and Reigns needs to taste defeat prior to winning the WWE Championship. 

We've all been over his limited moveset, below average promo ability and how protected he is. It makes no sense that Reigns seemingly ignores Seth Rollins now after being stabbed in the back. Why is there no animosity there? I understand the Ambrose and Rollins fued, but why no heat coming from Reigns too?


----------



## Empress

Blame the WWE writers for taking Reigns out of the storyline involving The Shield break up. They are the ones acting as though The Sheild were a tag team and not a threesome.

Moreover, Reigns has lost the last two pay per views. How is that not tasting defeat?


----------



## Odo

Empress said:


> Blame the WWE writers for taking Reigns out of the storyline involving The Shield break up. They are the ones acting as though The Sheild were a tag team and not a threesome.
> 
> Moreover, Reigns has lost the last two pay per views. How is that not tasting defeat?


Not real defeats though, are they?


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Reigns Train said:


> *Are you deaf? I heard Roman Reigns chants, THIS IS AWESOME, and YAYs anytime he hit Cena. The crowd reacted to each part of Reigns' signature sequence.*


The fans chant this is awesome at everything, you really want to use that as an example? And oh he was getting YAYs anytime he hit Cena. Again you really want to use that as an example? He was hitting Cena probably the most hated wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Empress said:


> Some Daniel Bryan marks feel threatened by Reigns' popularity. Not all of them. I'm a Bryan fan but I don't tear down other wrestlers in his name or ignore that others are over. Daniel Bryan is injured. It's not fair but the WWE isn't going to stop existing while he recovers.
> 
> Reigns carried the match last night. Dean got a good reaction because he was booked strong and deserved one. Reigns got his for the same reasons. But anytime he does good, here comes the "soon" he will fail. "Soon" you will hear the boos. Reigns had a good night.
> 
> And Cena did no sell some of the moves.
> 
> I hope tonight clears up the confusion about where Reigns and his storyline go from here.


Reigns is already starting to get boos. You should be more honest with yourself. Reigns didn't carry the match last night LOL Please tell me how he carried the match when he was on his back or outside the ring catching is breath for most of it?

You can claim he carried it but you need to give examples how? He had like two flurries the whole match, that is not carrying it. Cena and Orton clearly carried the match since those two did most of the work in the match.

Anyone who thinks Reigns carried the match last night is delusional.


----------



## A-C-P

birthday_massacre said:


> The fans chant this is awesome at everything, you really want to use that as an example? And oh he was getting YAYs anytime he hit Cena. Again you really want to use that as an example? He was hitting Cena probably the most hated wrestler in the WWE.


I am not going to argue that Reigns isn't over, but stated above are things that need to be considered. Also, there were "Daniel Bryan" chants while Reigns was in the ring with kane.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Say what you want about Reigns, I don't think anyone can argue he was the highlight and carrier of the main event last night.


----------



## Empress

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is already starting to get boos. You should be more honest with yourself. Reigns didn't carry the match last night LOL Please tell me how he carried the match when he was on his back or outside the ring catching is breath for most of it?
> 
> You can claim he carried it but you need to give examples how? He had like two flurries the whole match, that is not carrying it. Cena and Orton clearly carried the match since those two did most of the work in the match.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Reigns carried the match last night is delusional.


You should be honest with why you don't like him. I think it's because you believe he's taking Daniel Bryan's spot. Roman is not the reason Bryan is injured and if he can get over in his absence, so be it. The WWE isn't closing its doors because Bryan is injured. Other wrestlers are getting their pushes and succeeding. 

Reigns put in offense last night, spent a good portion of the match in the ring and was the reason the crowd was even engaged. I heard nothing but cheers and a "This is awesome" chant directed at him.


----------



## Blade Runner

A-C-P said:


> I am not going to argue that Reigns isn't over, but stated above are things that need to be considered. Also, there were "Daniel Bryan" chants while Reigns was in the ring with kane.


to be fair, there were daniel bryan chants when cm punk got eliminated at the royal rumble. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Say what you want about Reigns, I don't think anyone can argue he was the highlight and carrier of the main event last night.


I am arguing he didn't carry the match, yet no one that claims he did can give a reason why or how he carried the match, especially since most of the match he was on his back or outside the ring resting.

So take a crack at explaining how it was Reigns who carried the match and not Cena and Orton?


----------



## A-C-P

SVETV988_fan said:


> to be fair, there were daniel bryan chants when cm punk got eliminated at the royal rumble. :lol


:lol true, people love :bryan3 I guess


----------



## birthday_massacre

Empress said:


> You should be honest with why you don't like him. I think it's because you believe he's taking Daniel Bryan's spot. Roman is not the reason Bryan is injured and if he can get over in his absence, so be it. The WWE isn't closing its doors because Bryan is injured. Other wrestlers are getting their pushes and succeeding.
> 
> Reigns put in offense last night, spent a good portion of the match in the ring and was the reason the crowd was even engaged. I heard nothing but cheers and a "This is awesome" chant directed at him.


I have never liked Reigns since his debut. I always say how green he was and how Rollins and Ambrose were always protecting him in matches, yet Reigns always gets the last spot with his two moves on doom, and it was stupid how you could clearly see he was going to be THE GUY they push in the shield.

It has nothing to do with Bryan. And I love trolls like you. When I had my CM Punk avatar up, people would say oh he is just a CM PUNK mark and blah blah blah.

And AGAIN the crowd chanted this is awesome quite a few times last night, so much so a bunch of people commented the fans will chant this is awesome at anything. And its true they do. So that is a terrible example to use. 

And I guess you missed the fans chanting Daniel Bryan like ACP pointed out when Reigns was in the ring right?

And no Reigns didn't put a lot of offense in last night, not as much as Cena or Orton. No one spend more time than Reings resting last night and he is the youngest out of all of them. How pathetic is that?

I can't wait until Reigns start gets the Cena treating because the more and more Reigns is singles wrestling he is being exposed. He was protected big time in this match because it was not one on one. 

Reigns is not every good, he is Kevin Nash with good knees. And when he finally is the top guy, he is going to get shit on worse than Cena ever did because fans like you will finally see what I see and that is Reigns is average at best.


----------



## Empress

People are only complaining of the "This is awesome" chant because it's no longer directed towards their favorites. If a crowd cares enough to shout it out, they obviously like what they're watching. As for the Daniel Bryan chants, they lasted only for a few minutes before dying out. Roman was over with the crowd during the entire match. He hit his spots and showed offense. He's never going to please those who want Bret Hart incarnate in the ring, but he didn't embarrass himself. He more than held his own. 

You can hate it, but Roman is the next guy being groomed. As for the Kevin Nash comparison, Nash accomplished a lot in his career and was part of the biggest faction in wrestling history. I'll take that. The WWE doesn't just cater to those who only like Daniel Bryan or CM Punk. Unfortunately for Roman's detractors, his demise has not come "soon" enough but only keeps getting more over.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Empress said:


> People are only complaining of the "This is awesome" chant because it's no longer directed towards their favorites. If a crowd cares enough to shout it out, they obviously like what they're watching. As for the Daniel Bryan chants, they lasted only for a few minutes before dying out. Roman was over with the crowd during the entire match. He hit his spots and showed offense. He's never going to please those who want Bret Hart incarnate in the ring, but he didn't embarrass himself. He more than held his own.
> 
> You can hate it, but Roman is the next guy being groomed. As for the Kevin Nash comparison, Nash accomplished a lot in his career and was part of the biggest faction in wrestling history. I'll take that. The WWE doesn't just cater to those who only like Daniel Bryan or CM Punk. Unfortunately for Roman's detractors, his demise has not come "soon" enough but only keeps getting more over.


Reigns was getting crickets at some points in the match. If you are going to hail the guy you at least need to be honest about it. As for this is awesome, the more regularly the fans do it, the less meaning (impact) it has. This is awesome was chanted like 4 or 5 times last night. Fans do it for nothing special anymore. People have been pointing this out for months now. Its always happening on Raw at least once or twice a week. So don't act like its anything special. The Uso got this is awesome chants last night.

And yeah Daniel Bryan chants lasted a FEW MINUTES for a guy who isn't even in the match. And that was during a 20 minute match. That is a pretty big chunk of the match when the guy isn't even in the building. 

No one is asking for Bret Hart in the ring when it comes to Reigns, but the guy needs a lot of work and seasoning. He is being pushed way too early. He has only been wrestling for like 4 years. Reigns detractors want the WWE to push guys that deserve it for their talent, not for the look that Vince likes and doesn't care about talent.

And Reigns getting more and more popular, its getting less and less. Rollins and Ambrose get better reactions than Reigns.

Just wait a little while longer, you will start hearing lets Go Roman, Roman sucks

Reigns is getting exposed more and more every time , and people are going to turn on him more and more.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Last time a performer was pushed to the top so soon when he still had severe limitations both as performing and speaking on the mic was John Cena.

I don't mind that most people see something in him ( I don't) but if they keep treating him as top star before he has top star talents everybody is going to regret it... sooner or later.


----------



## Empress

Were we even watching the same pay per view? Now Reigns is coming out to crickets and the crowds don't care about him because Ambrose and Rollins got cheered?  :hmm:

I will leave you to your version of events of what happened at Battleground, the "this is awesome chants" not counting when it's for Roman and the predictions of doom for Reigns. I'm sure his exposing will be "soon". That's what I've heard for almost two years now. So, "soon" must be on the horizon.


----------



## Monterossa

wtf he's doing there with all those legends?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Monterossa said:


> wtf he's doing there with all those legends?


:faint::faint::faint:

I had to go to WWE.com to see if that wasn't a photoshop and its not LOL Shouldn't that be Cena on there and not Reigns? 

#WWFuckery, can't wait until Reigns is getting Cena hate. Its going to be glorious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

birthday_massacre said:


> The fans chant this is awesome at everything, you really want to use that as an example? And oh he was getting YAYs anytime he hit Cena. Again you really want to use that as an example? He was hitting Cena probably the most hated wrestler in the WWE.


*Yeah, because everything else got "Boring, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan" and every other disinterested, smarky, I don't give a fuck chant. Quit making excuses and accept Reigns is the most over person on the active roster.*


----------



## RabidCrow

SVETV988_fan said:


> to be fair, there were daniel bryan chants when cm punk got eliminated at the royal rumble. :lol


They chant Daniel Bryan shortly after that, i mean is not like they will chant for the man that was just eliminated (Cm Punk), they will chant for the wrestler they want and know has possibility to win.

People chanting Daniel Bryan in this match is nothing to care about, i mean.. The other three were fucking Cena, Orton and Kane..(Look at the great correlation with Bryan there)


----------



## #Mark

Monterossa said:


> wtf he's doing there with all those legends?


To be fair, last year they put Bryan on the panel with Austin, Flair, Heyman, JR, Mysterio.


----------



## -XERO-

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns was getting some boos tonight


You know when Reigns is about to perform the Spear?










The crowd is emulating that more now, even when Roman isn't doing it. Sometimes it *sounds* like boos, but it isn't.

It would be better if the only did it when Roman does, but they're supporting him, so I really can't complain.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, because everything else got "Boring, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan" and every other disinterested, smarky, I don't give a fuck chant. Quit making excuses and accept Reigns is the most over person on the active roster.*


Hes not the most over person on the active roster. Rollins and Ambrose are way more over. Sorry to burst your bubble. And keep up the name calling, that is what people do when they can't refute what others are saying.


----------



## -XERO-

*about to perform




Monterossa said:


> wtf he's doing there with all those legends?


It's like The Rock should be there, but his cousin took his place as the potential FUTURE legend.

So, I really like it.


----------



## Empress

-UNDEAD- said:


> *about to perform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like The Rock should be there, but his cousin took his place as the potential FUTURE legend.
> 
> So, I really like it.


I like the way you put that. Perception is often reality. Reigns is the first wrestler that I feel the WWE has really gotten behind in a while and they are positioning him to hold the torch.


----------



## The True Believer

Roman Reigns should be a midcard champion before he touches the world title. Seriously. At this point, Roman Reigns doesn't really deserve all the booking he's getting and no, it's not because I don't think he's charismatic or doesn't have the look. He still can't wrestle outside of tag team matches and every time he's not, his greeness continues to be exposed. Just look at that woeful excuse for a main event at Battleground for instance. This will hopefully do the following things:

a. Make either the US or IC Championship meaningful. The booking pattern for the midcard belts is either they give it to someone who's fresh on the scene, who they want to push, but aren't ready to make them stars unless they can click with the audience so they give them a test run with *OR* to a mainstay in the midcard like Kofi Kingston or The Miz. Putting it on a fast rising, popular star like Reigns could make the belts look meaningful. Hell, you could even make him the one who unifies the IC and US titles together.

b. It gives him experience wrestling singles matches with midcard guys who can work.(ie. Ziggler, Cesaro, Kingston, etc.)

c. It tests fans' loyalty. More times than not, I've seen fans rally behind a guy just because they're new to the main event scene and fans wants to see change, not really because they necessarily like the guy they're cheering for. The last true fan favorite that the WWE had was Daniel Bryan. He was still the most over guy no matter what the WWE did to him. If Reigns truly is worthy of becoming the next face of the company, the fans should stick with him no matter where on the card he is.


----------



## CookiePuss

birthday_massacre said:


> Hes not the most over person on the active roster. Rollins and Ambrose are way more over. Sorry to burst your bubble. And keep up the name calling, that is what people do when they can't refute what others are saying.


Ambrose is debatable, but Rollins is not as over as Ambrose or Reigns. I don't even see how you could even compare the two considering one's heel and one's face. Your selective attention may be skewing your bias just a tad. 

Reigns also held his own in the match and didn't lay around the entire match. I feel like I see this lame ass argument from the haters more and more when it isn't true. You say Orton had more action? I don't know about that.

You also made a comment about Reigns getting "crickets" in the match. Do you expect the crowd to be on their toes every second of the match? That's like going into a movie and expecting all the good scenes to be in the start and getting you to "Oooh and ahh".


----------



## The Bloodline

birthday_massacre said:


> Hes not the most over person on the active roster. Rollins and Ambrose are way more over. Sorry to burst your bubble. And keep up the name calling, that is what people do when they can't refute what others are saying.


Come on. They're all over but its hard to say that they're MORE over based on last night. Ambrose did nothing but surprise run ins last night. crowd pops for those automatically. Especially since Rollins have been a easy to hate smug heel. if that WASN'T majorly cheered for then that would have been a huge problem. & their feud has the most anticipation at this point. & based on events before last night i dont see how youd come to that conclusion either. Cant they ALL be over with out it being a competition. Its really not one.


And heres some lovelies from last night
love these parts








:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer






























:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Empress

The True Believer said:


> Roman Reigns should be a midcard champion before he touches the world title. Seriously. At this point, Roman Reigns doesn't really deserve all the booking he's getting and no, it's not because I don't think he's charismatic or doesn't have the look. He still can't wrestle outside of tag team matches and every time he's not, his greeness continues to be exposed. Just look at that woeful excuse for a main event at Battleground for instance. This will hopefully do the following things:
> 
> a. Make either the US or IC Championship meaningful. The booking pattern for the midcard belts is either they give it to someone who's fresh on the scene, who they want to push, but aren't ready to make them stars unless they can click with the audience so they give them a test run with *OR* to a mainstay in the midcard like Kofi Kingston or The Miz. Putting it on a fast rising, popular star like Reigns could make the belts look meaningful. Hell, you could even make him the one who unifies the IC and US titles together.
> 
> b. It gives him experience wrestling singles matches with midcard guys who can work.(ie. Ziggler, Cesaro, Kingston, etc.)
> 
> c. It tests fans' loyalty. More times than not, I've seen fans rally behind a guy just because they're new to the main event scene and fans wants to see change, not really because they necessarily like the guy they're cheering for. The last true fan favorite that the WWE had was Daniel Bryan. He was still the most over guy no matter what the WWE did to him. If Reigns truly is worthy of becoming the next face of the company, the fans should stick with him no matter where on the card he is.


I agree with the bulk of your post.

Ideally, I would have preferred that Roman hold the secondary belt before his ascension. However, the WWE has devalued those belts and no longer place a priority on them. In the 80's and 90's, all the guys who were about to break through held the IC belt before moving up the card. But that's not how it goes anymore. 

I suppose the WWE could make the belts mean something again and have Roman hold either the IC or US strap. I doubt they would do the logical thing. I could see him and Bray in a feud, but again, the WWE doesn't focus much on the mid card as much as it should which is a shame. 

I disagree about his performance in the main event. He more than held his own for someone green. I don't even think I'm being bias since I've seen others give him credit.


----------



## NeyNey

Jesus, Reigns looked fucking badass in that Summerslam promo. 










:banderas :banderas :banderas
Also the Superman Punch to Cena was fantastic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

birthday_massacre said:


> Hes not the most over person on the active roster. Rollins and Ambrose are way more over. Sorry to burst your bubble. And keep up the name calling, that is what people do when they can't refute what others are saying.


*Quit deluding yourself. Reigns always gets the biggest pops of the night and has his name chanted consistently. And who's name calling? Everyone here is keeping a level head while you continue to spews lies to fit your agenda.*


----------



## OMGeno

Ravensflock88 said:


>


I could watch this gif all.damn.day.long.


----------



## birthday_massacre

cookiepuss said:


> Ambrose is debatable, but Rollins is not as over as Ambrose or Reigns. I don't even see how you could even compare the two considering one's heel and one's face. Your selective attention may be skewing your bias just a tad.
> 
> Reigns also held his own in the match and didn't lay around the entire match. I feel like I see this lame ass argument from the haters more and more when it isn't true. You say Orton had more action? I don't know about that.
> 
> You also made a comment about Reigns getting "crickets" in the match. Do you expect the crowd to be on their toes every second of the match? That's like going into a movie and expecting all the good scenes to be in the start and getting you to "Oooh and ahh".


You do know that being over doesn't mean getting cheered right? Being over means if you are a heel you get heat, and Rollins is a heat magnet. That is being over. 

I didn't say Reigns laid around the entire match but he did for 75% of it, like he does all his matches. He is always resting for most of it. And he was huffing and puffing the whole match last night. 

And yes Orton had more action than Reigns. Cena and Orton carried the match.

If anyone is being biased its Reigns fans and how they overrate him.


----------



## Empress

NeyNey said:


> Jesus, Reigns looked fucking badass in that Summerslam promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> Also the Superman Punch to Cena was fantastic.


The WWE is shit at times but they always deliver when it comes to their commercials. Everyone looked great in the promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Reigns Train said:


> *Quit deluding yourself. Reigns always gets the biggest pops of the night and has his name chanted consistently. And who's name calling? Everyone here is keeping a level head while you continue to spews lies to fit your agenda.*


Yeah I guess his name is Daniel Bryan right? Because when Reigns was going on offense they were chanting Daniel Bryan. And Reigns didn't get the biggest pop of the night. That goes to Ambrose and even Ziggler got a bigger pop than Reigns.

And you can't even be honest about the name calling some Reigns fans are doing. 

Also what agenda am I trying to fit? And what are the lies? 

Lets recap.

1. Reigns was huffing and puffing for pretty much the entire match
2. Reigns was on the mat or outside the ring on the ground for 75% of the match.
3. There were DB chants when Reigns was getting in offense
4. Reigns didn't carry the match 
5. Reigns didn't get he biggest pop of the night

Yup those really are me spewing lies and my agenda alright. If you want to call pointing out the truth an agenda.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*1. ALL of the excitement from the Fatal 4 Way came from Reigns presence.
2. Your argument is invalid.
3.







*


----------



## NeyNey

birthday_massacre said:


> 1. Reigns was huffing and puffing for pretty much the entire match


It was Kane.
I thought it too one time, but then I saw Reigns closing his mouth and Kane continued to "breathe" somewhere.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Reigns Train said:


> *1. ALL of the excitement from the Fatal 4 Way came from Reigns presence.
> 2. Your argument is invalid.
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you are not even going to try to refute anything I said, that is because you know you can't because they are all right.
You are arguing like theist do when they can't prove god exists. They just say well Im right and you are wrong and don't even say why.




NeyNey said:


> It was Kane.
> I thought it too one time, but then I saw Reigns closing his mouth and Kane continued to "breathe" somewhere.


You could see Reigns huff and puffing the whole match. He does in ever match he is in, not just the one last night.

No one blows up faster than Reigns does.


----------



## CookiePuss

birthday_massacre said:


> You do know that being over doesn't mean getting cheered right? Being over means if you are a heel you get heat, and Rollins is a heat magnet. That is being over.
> 
> I didn't say Reigns laid around the entire match but he did for 75% of it, like he does all his matches. He is always resting for most of it. And he was huffing and puffing the whole match last night.
> 
> And yes Orton had more action than Reigns. Cena and Orton carried the match.
> 
> If anyone is being biased its Reigns fans and how they overrate him.


:duck Reigns is over. You're clearly blind if you can't see that. Either you're blind or you're simply refusing to acknowledge it. And Rollins isn't a heat magnet. He gets "you sold out" chants and some boos. You know who's a heat magnet? Batista is a heat magnet. Vickie Guerrero is a heat magnet. Stephanie McMahon is a heat magnet.

And again, he didn't just lay around for the majority of the match. I don't really feel like going back and forth with you on this so we're going to have to agree to disagree. 

And the whole huffing and puffing shit is overplayed. You notice people only point this out with the people who they don't like? Who isn't gonna huff and puff after going through intense physical activity? Seth Rollins was "huffing and puffing" a few weeks ago after a match and I brought this up and no one said anything about it...does it means he was gassed as you oh so love to claim Reigns gets? I think not.


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *1. ALL of the excitement from the Fatal 4 Way came from Reigns presence.
> 2. Your argument is invalid.
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#1 is right, BUT I would say that has some (IMO mostly) to do with the fact that audiences are just sick of (or jsut don't care about seeing) Cena, Orton, and Kane in ME matches any more. Alot of that "excitement" for Reigns is b/c he is something "new" for once.

With that said, excitement is excitement, but the WWE better find a way to morph that excitement into something long-term b/c if they think Reigns' presence and "hot tag" move set of 3 moves is going produce the kind of excitement is has forever going forward, well it will jsut be another wasted opportunity for a new ME guy.


----------



## hamboy64

Reigns has great stage presence but he is no way near main event level. 

My fear is they have a rough diamond in him but the fans will soon turn on him due to his less developed rings skills. We are spoileed with bryan, rollins ambrose cesaro etc and with smarter fans nowadays, his super push could be detrimental as the fans will see thourgh it ie batistafied. He is fresh at the moment and He has the super spots down to a tee but eventually i feel the fans will wake up and turn on him sooner or later. 

I most definatley feel that a reigns WM 31 title win shouldnt happen until he hones his craft but rather he get a top match vs rock/y2j/wyatt etc.


----------



## birthday_massacre

cookiepuss said:


> :duck Reigns is over. You're clearly blind if you can't see that. Either you're blind or you're simply refusing to acknowledge it. And Rollins isn't a heat magnet. He gets "you sold out" chants and some boos. You know who's a heat magnet? Batista is a heat magnet. Vickie Guerrero is a heat magnet. Stephanie McMahon is a heat magnet.
> 
> And again, he didn't just lay around for the majority of the match. I don't really feel like going back and forth with you on this so we're going to have to agree to disagree.
> 
> And the whole huffing and puffing shit is overplayed. You notice people only point this out with the people who they don't like? Who isn't gonna huff and puff after going through intense physical activity? Seth Rollins was "huffing and puffing" a few weeks ago after a match and I brought this up and no one said anything about it...does it means he was gassed as you oh so love to claim Reigns gets? I think not.


I didn't say Reigns was over, I said he isn't the most over person in the company like some Reigns fans claim. So you really think Reigns is the most over person in the company? Seriously?

Rollins is a huge heat magnet, not many get more heat than him, just a few like Lana. And Batista was not a heat magnet, he was getting xpac heat, IE go away hate because we hate you. That is not heat. We have been over this before.

And yes he did lay down for most of the match. He got in his few spots and then Reigns fans act like OMG he carried the match because he got in a couple good spots. Orton and Cena did most of the work. Just like Rollins or Ambrose always did most of the work in tag matches with Reigns then Reigns gets in his superman spots and people like you think OMG he was amazing and carried the match. 

If you want to claim Reigns got the best spot of the match that is a different story. But he was not the work horse and he didn't carry the match. 

And the huffing and puffing is not overplayed its true. I even commented how Jericho was huffing and puffing his match with Bray in the Battleground thread and Im a huge Jericho mark. Yeah so there goes your theory people only use it for people they don't like. FAIL

You are going to huff and puff at points to catch your breath but it goes away after a a few moments. Roman Reigns is doing it for the whole match after the first few minutes.

If you cant see the difference then you are not being honest. And yes you don't want to keep going back and forth because you can't refute what I am saying. You can deny it all you want but a lot of people point it out all the time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dude Reigns is the most over full timer on the roster atm with Bryan on the shelf. I don't see how even the haters can deny that.


----------



## NeyNey

birthday_massacre said:


> And the huffing and puffing is not overplayed its true. I even commented how Jericho was huffing and puffing his match with Bray in the Battleground thread and Im a huge Jericho mark. Yeah so there goes your theory people only use it for people they don't like. FAIL
> 
> You are going to huff and puff at points to catch your breath but it goes away after a a few moments. Roman Reigns is doing it for the whole match after the first few minutes.


Come on now. 
Did you ever wrestle in a Wrestling Match? 
Do you know how much stamina you have to have for that kind of shit?
You are exhausted almost for the whole match, that's why most wrestlers are sweating like waterfalls.
And Reigns still wears clothes.
They all try to suck as much air in their lunges as they can, some just do it louder, not more often.
But okay, seems to be like it's your kind of sore spot while watching a wrestling match.
Sure everybody has such a thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, lets criticize people for getting tired while doing a strenuous activity :ti 

The straw grasping has reached new heights.*


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, lets criticize people for getting tired while doing a strenuous activity :ti
> 
> The straw grasping has reached new heights.*


I'm never allowed to rep you. 

You don't even need to be a wrestler to understand that maintaining breath control and managing fatigue is important if you're being active. If you're running, swimming, taking a flight of stairs or just having sex, you've got to breathe some time. You get tired.


----------



## birthday_massacre

NeyNey said:


> Come on now.
> Did you ever wrestle in a Wrestling Match?
> Do you know how much stamina you have to have for that kind of shit?
> You are exhausted almost for the whole match, that's why most wrestlers are sweating like waterfalls.
> And Reigns still wears clothes.
> They all try to suck as much air in their lunges as they can, some just do it louder, not more often.
> But okay, seems to be like it's your kind of sore spot while watching a wrestling match.
> Sure everybody has such a thing.


Why an most every other wrestler not get gasses so fast yet Reigns does?
Reigns is the only guy who is always constantly sucking wind. 

There is no defense for this, he needs to get in ring shape and not just try to look good. I mean did you see how bad he was sucking wind in tag and matches that are not one on one.

Just wait to see how bad its going to be when he has go to one on one for 20 mins on a regular basis. Its going to be a joke.

Everyone was giving Batista crap for it, yet Reigns gets a pass LOL

If you are going to be a wrestling you need to have good cardio, and 90% of them do. But Reigns doesn't, and its been on the main roster for about two years now, you would think he would be in better ring shape by now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> I'm never allowed to rep you.
> 
> You don't even need to be a wrestler to understand that maintaining breath control and managing fatigue is important if you're being active. If you're running, swimming, taking a flight of stairs *or just having sex*, you've got to breathe some time. You get tired.


:banderas

*I rep about 8 people a day so I can spread to consistently good posters when necessary.*


----------



## The True Believer

Empress said:


> I'm never allowed to rep you.
> 
> You don't even need to be a wrestler to understand that maintaining breath control and managing fatigue is important if you're being active. If you're running, swimming, taking a flight of stairs *or just having sex*, you've got to breathe some time. You get tired.


I can confirm this. 8*D

Anyways, I'm not going to deny that Roman Reigns is over. It's obvious that he is. However, I think it has mostly to due with the him being the "Flavor of the Month". It's easy to get cheered when you're standing next to stale acts like Kane, Orton, and Cena. That's basically the main event picture right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Empress said:


> I'm never allowed to rep you.
> 
> You don't even need to be a wrestler to understand that maintaining breath control and managing fatigue is important if you're being active. If you're running, swimming, taking a flight of stairs or just having sex, you've got to breathe some time. You get tired.


Yeah and Reigns can't do that but almost everyone else on the roster can. That is the problem with Reigns.

And you do know you are making my point for me right? I hope you don't think this post is making The Reigns Train point about people get tired in sporting events.

Here is the analogy. Reigns trains for a sprint then he runs a marathon. Thus why Reigns is huffing and puffing for the whole marathon while the other runners may get a little tired or winded a times the don't need to gasp for air all the time like they are dying.


----------



## A-C-P

Empress said:


> I'm never allowed to rep you.
> 
> You don't even need to be a wrestler to understand that maintaining breath control and managing fatigue is important if you're being active. If you're running, swimming, taking a flight of stairs or *just having sex, you've got to breathe some time. You get tired*.


Well unless it doesn't take you very long to be done unk


----------



## Empress

A-C-P said:


> Well unless it doesn't take you very long to be done unk


I've always hated that. 


@True Believer,

I think I can speak for the other Roman fans in that we want him to be more than just the flavor of the month. I want him to have a credible career. I want him to condition himself better in the ring. It doesn't do him any good to be given the most important belt in the company without the ground under him being steady. But, he should be given credit for making a connection with the audience. He's also been getting positive reviews at house shows. I don't believe he will ever be HBK at his prime in the ring or Bret Hart, but he is able. He's often written off as just getting over on "looks" alone. 

I think Lesnar's return is actually a blessing in disguise for Roman. He won't be in the main event picture for a while and can just focus on Randy Orton.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Shit on Rock,Batista getting gassed...

But give Roman a pass...

:HHH2


----------



## NeyNey

birthday_massacre said:


> I mean did you see how bad he was sucking wind in tag and matches that are not one on one.


Never noticed it. 
As I wrote before, the only guy I hear it from is Kane. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Empress is able to rep me fairly often- I feel lucky :lol


On a sidenote, Cena took that Superman punch like a boss though, credit where it's due.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Reigns should have been the one to win the IC title last night in the battle royal. He easily could have dominated it, then start a feud with Cesaro.

Thats where Reigns needs to be . A nice long IC title Reign before he gets WWE title shots.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Didn't know Wynter was a Reigns AND AJ mark too :hayden3 *









https://twitter.com/MissPunkLee/status/490639393678323712

Disclaimer: It's not really her xD


----------



## Empress

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah and Reigns can't do that but almost everyone else on the roster can. That is the problem with Reigns.
> 
> And you do know you are making my point for me right? I hope you don't think this post is making The Reigns Train point about people get tired in sporting events.
> 
> Here is the analogy. Reigns trains for a sprint then he runs a marathon. Thus why Reigns is huffing and puffing for the whole marathon while the other runners may get a little tired or winded a times the don't need to gasp for air all the time like they are dying.


You're acting as though Reigns was passed out on the floor during the entire match. He wasn't. No one disputed that he came in and out of the match but so did Cena, Orton and Kane. He was hardly Batista who lost his breath after running to the ring. He appeared to maintain his breath control and didn't gas out to the point he needed an oxygen mask.


----------



## The True Believer

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns should have been the one to win the IC title last night in the battle royal. He easily could have dominated it, then start a feud with Cesaro.
> 
> Thats where Reigns needs to be . A nice long IC title Reign before he gets WWE title shots.


I would've loved to see that. The main event was going to be shit whether Reigns was in the match or not. He should've won that battle royal. Fuck the Miz at this point. I'm usually a fan of teh guy but not when he's been given shit to work with.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Empress said:


> You're acting as though Reigns was passed out on the floor during the entire match. He wasn't. No one disputed that he came in and out of the match but so did Cena, Orton and Kane. He was hardly Batista who lost his breath after running to the ring. He appeared to maintain his breath control and didn't gas out to the point he needed an oxygen mask.


He was for a good chunk of it getting rest. Yes he was exactly like Batista after running to the ring. He didn't maintain breath control at all LOL. I love the Reigns apologist that can't admit the truth.

Batista and Reigns are pretty much exactly the same when it comes to their breathing.


----------



## Empress

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns should have been the one to win the IC title last night in the battle royal. He easily could have dominated it, then start a feud with Cesaro.
> 
> Thats where Reigns needs to be . A nice long IC title Reign before he gets WWE title shots.


On this point, we are in some agreement. I would've preferred if Reigns had gotten the IC belt before he moved up to the main event. I never wanted him in the title scene seconds after he left the Shield. Beyond that, you seem determined to find fault in whatever he does and root for his failure. It's not as if you want what's best for his career. 

And I do seem able to rep RAVEN whenever I want. :cool2

I don't think that's Wynter's twitter. I'm quite sure that it's not her for a few reasons.


----------



## A-C-P

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns should have been the one to win the IC title last night in the battle royal. He easily could have dominated it, then start a feud with Cesaro.
> 
> Thats where Reigns needs to be . A nice long IC title Reign before he gets WWE title shots.


That wouldn't have been a bad idea actually. And Reigns, could've dominated with the title, maybe have "unified" the mid-card belts, had a couple of good fueds, and eventually had the authority cost him the IC title on his way up.

This would've killed 2 birds with one stone:

moved Reigns up the card like they want and not have it seems "rushed" and it could've been a way to make the IC title seem more important.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ugh Miz fpalm


Anyway Reigns did good with his big spots in the match. Without him the crowd would have likely trolled that match into oblivion. Honestly even I felt 1-2 times he may have been a little gassed but it didn't affect his movement and timing, so you can ignore that and just consider it selling I guess.

He obviously hasn't been in too long matches by himself on television, but it wasn't anything major to complain about. He's a football player. Stamina won't be a problem in the long run.


EDIT: WF lets you know the right people to rep Empress :cool2 ositivity

And I think Reigns Train was joking lol. Wynter's black.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> I don't think that's Wynter's twitter. I'm quite sure that it's not her for a few reasons.


*Fooled by white text! 

Gotta read the fine print :maddox*


----------



## tbp82

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns should have been the one to win the IC title last night in the battle royal. He easily could have dominated it, then start a feud with Cesaro.
> 
> Thats where Reigns needs to be . A nice long IC title Reign before he gets WWE title shots.


I don't disagree that an IC Title (Or US Title) reign for Reigns would be a bad thing. I actually think he is exactly what one of those titles needs to be brought into the spotlight. Putting a mid-card title on the most over guy on the roster is never a bad idea. Roman's gonna need something to keep him busy after his feud with the authority is over and before he gets his first world title win a IC/US Title run from November to February or March wouldn't be a bad thing then have him screwed out of it by the WWE Champion before their match at Mania 31.


----------



## LigerJ81

I wouldn't mind seeing him get the IC or Unified Belt off of whoever has it by November. He would make seem like what it's suppose to be and that the Most important belt under The WWE World Heavyweight Title.

On a side note: That Summerslam Ad was just Awesome


----------



## Wynter

Sigh. Why aren't we allowed to enjoy our favorite? We never go outside this thread and try to start a "Love Roman Reigns god damn it!" campaign. But you will see at least two threads a day shitting on Roman and questioning why the fuck we like him. 

Why do you care so much?? My goodness. So what if we enjoyed Roman last night. What point is there for you to come in and bitch about it?

You think he sucks, my god I think we get it already. We are like the only fans who has to constantly deal with people coming for us on a daily basis lol 

Dude, if Roman's destined to fail. So be it. But god damn, can we enjoy him until then? If he's going to bomb soon, then he will be off your tv before you know it fpalm.

Roman brought out a couple new moves last night and woke up a crowd who obviously wasn't invested. He did what he was supposed to do, entertain the crowd. But of course, no one likes to point out the positives unk2

Anytime Roman gets a great reaction, everyone is silent. Oh, the moment Roman one crowd isn't on his dick, he isn't over lol ok. This is getting all types of stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sigh. Why aren't we allowed to enjoy our favorite? We never go outside this thread and try to start a "Love Roman Reigns god damn it!" campaign. But you will see at least two threads a day shitting on Roman and questioning why the fuck we like him.
> 
> Why do you care so much?? My goodness. So what if we enjoyed Roman last night. What point is there for you to come in and bitch about it?
> 
> You think he sucks, my god I think we get it already. We are like the only fans who has to constantly deal with people coming for us on a daily basis lol
> 
> Dude, if Roman's destined to fail. So be it. But god damn, can we enjoy him until then? If he's going to bomb soon, then he will be off your tv before you know it fpalm.
> 
> Roman brought out a couple new moves last night and woke up a crowd who obviously wasn't invested. He did what he was supposed to do, entertain the crowd. But of course, no one likes to point out the positives unk2
> 
> Anytime Roman gets a great reaction, everyone is silent. Oh, the moment Roman one crowd isn't on his dick, he isn't over lol ok. This is getting all types of stupid.



Daniel Bryan was getting way more hate threads than Reigns has been getting and DB is way more talented than RR. 

And if you want to claim he carried the match when he was the one being carried then you will have to get called out on that. And how is it hating Reigns saying he was gassed last night and that he didn't carry the match?

How is it also hating on him saying he shouldn't be in the main event and should be going for the IC title?

Its also not hating him saying the way they are pushing him, like they did Cena, is going to cause a huge backlash, which it will.

Showing someones weakness is not hating on them.


----------



## Wynter

1. So you know how annoying it is then when people constantly bitch about your favorite. Talented or not. It gets old. I used to be in the DB thread. We hated whenever we had to deal with people constantly calling Bryan shit and saying shit like "he isn't over. The yes chant is!" Shit got stupid. 

2. Roman was the main person entertaining that crowd and woke them up. So as far as I'm concerned, he made that match.

3. I never pointed out him getting the IC is wrong. If you followed the thread you would see I'm one of the Roman fans who would love him carrying a mid card title.

4. Roman is in the main event only because he's facing Randy and Triple H. He's just another body in the title matches. He isn't winning a damn thing until at least Mania. And Daniel Bryan says hello, plans change.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WynterWarm12 said:


> 1. So you know how annoying it is then when people constantly bitch about your favorite. Talented or not. It gets old. I used to be in the DB thread. We hated whenever we had to deal with people constantly calling Bryan shit and saying shit like "he isn't over. The yes chant is!" Shit got stupid.
> 
> 2. Roman was the main person entertaining that crowd and woke them up. So as far as I'm concerned, he made that match.
> 
> 3. I never pointed out him getting the IC is wrong. If you followed the thread you would see I'm one of the Roman fans who would love him carrying a mid card title.
> 
> 4. Roman is in the main event only because he's facing Randy and Triple H. He's just another body in the title matches. He isn't winning a damn thing until at least Mania. And Daniel Bryan says hello, plans change.


Im a huge Daniel Bryan and CM PUNK mark, you are going to ask me about fans botching about my favorites LOL. You can't be serious. No one besides Cena gets more hate on these boards than Punk and Bryan. 

And you are crying because people are now doing it to Reigns? If anything you should be happy about it since being in the same company as Cena, Punk and DB should be a compliant for Reigns right


----------



## Wynter

Soooo you're just going to ignore how I said people bitched about Bryan fpalm. I'm agreeing with you and saying you should know how annoying it is.duh.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WynterWarm12 said:


> Soooo you're just going to ignore how I said people bitched about Bryan fpalm. I'm agreeing with you and saying you should know how annoying it is.duh.


I read that wrong my bad LOL
that is what I get for reading and post on this board in between turns on hearthstone. My apologies.


----------



## Deptford

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan was getting way more hate threads than Reigns has been getting and DB is way more talented than RR.


A. Completely warranted hate threads. Honestly not enough of them. 

B. Not as talented either. 

Invalid everything, bryan mark.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Same old argument in the Reigns thread uh, I thought Roman did a good job with the spot he was given. He was supposed to be the guy that gets the crowd going when the tempo picked up and he did just that. 

I'm starting to warm to swag ass kicking Roman tbh (I wasn't feeling it at first but that was mostly because I thought he was better than that) and you can't argue with live crowd reaction, they're digging him. Can anyone really argue with that. Yes they are booking him in matches and situations that accentuate his strengths i.e. his athleticism and explosiveness, but that's booking 101 isn't it. Hide their weaknesses and accentuate their strengths.

I'm really curious as to how he would work this kind of style in a one on one match on a regular basis. You can't work that speed the whole match, so he'll have to learn how to work a slower pace and still keep the crowd invested. I like that he's using his signatures in different creative situations as well, one more signature he can use to break it up and change it up would be cool though :


----------



## birthday_massacre

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Same old argument in the Reigns thread uh, I thought Roman did a good job with the spot he was given. He was supposed to be the guy that gets the crowd going when the tempo picked up and he did just that.
> 
> I'm starting to warm to swag ass kicking Roman tbh (I wasn't feeling it at first but that was mostly because I thought he was better than that) and you can't argue with live crowd reaction, they're digging him. Can anyone really argue with that. Yes they are booking him in matches and situations that accentuate his strengths i.e. his athleticism and explosiveness, but that's booking 101 isn't it. Hide their weaknesses and accentuate their strengths.
> 
> I'm really curious as to how he would work this kind of style in a one on one match on a regular basis. You can't work that speed the whole match, so he'll have to learn how to work a slower pace and still keep the crowd invested. I like that he's using his signatures in different creative situations as well, one more signature he can use to break it up and change it up would be cool though :


Reigns is going to go the way of Ryack in singles matches. He is going to flop hard and be exposed if he has to wrestler longer than 3-5 minutes in squash matches.
And ryback is a much better wrestler than Reigns too so it could be worse for Reigns. Not even DB could make Reigns look good in a singles match.

Reigns needs a good IC or US title run where he can have nice 5 minute matches where he is dominate. then let him work his way up to 10-15 minute matches. If he did that for a year or two, ,then he would be fine. But you cant take someone as unfined as Reigns and throw him in the main event (singles matches).

And god forbid the do the Cena way of hiding Reigns flaws and let him get beat up for most of the match so he can rest, then just give him a burst at the end for the win.


----------



## Wynter

birthday_massacre said:


> I read that wrong my bad LOL
> that is what I get for reading and post on this board in between turns on hearthstone. My apologies.


It's all good. I've done that a few times myself :lol

DB is my favorite wrestler on the roster actually. He got me back into wrestling. But he's not here right now and im really enjoying Reigns.

Sucks having back to back favorites get bashed so much :lol

Don't worry, you know DB gonna come back and the crowd is gonna demand for him


----------



## Hydra

Reigns seemed faster and more agile than usual which is a good thing. They are playing to his strengths in the ring and its showing. Can't believe he carried the match and got the_whole_ crowd chanting for him at points.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's all good. I've done that a few times myself :lol
> 
> DB is my favorite wrestler on the roster actually. He got me back into wrestling. But he's not here right now and im really enjoying Reigns.
> 
> Sucks having back to back favorites get bashed so much :lol
> 
> Don't worry, you know DB gonna come back and the crowd is gonna demand for him


Im glad you are enjoying Reigns as I am enjoying Ambrose finally getting his due even though the WWE keeps jobbing him. I can only remember him winning like one singles match in god knows how many months. 

I just think Reigns need to be where Ambrose and Seth are in the mid card. Sure Rollins has the MITB but I can't see him cashing in and winning. He is going to be one of the ones who cash in and lose. And the better not do some WWFuckery where he puts it on the line and someone else gets the MITB case.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Reigns is definitely over with the crowd that's for sure. Hell I'm enjoying him, he was the best part of the mainevent. He really did carry that much and gave it the life that it needed. Reigns is really coming in to his own and I'm loving it. I can't wait until they start letting him expand his move set and lets him really show the world what he can do. WWE also need to let him write his own promos and come out and be himself when he is doing the in ring promos that's how even more people will start to get on the bandwaggon. He shows his natural charisma sometimes when he's doing promos but if he didn't have to remember lines word or word and was able to go out there and be himself that charisma would shine even brighter, just like it does in his matches. And Roman also sells damn well. Last night after the match you could see the disappointment all over his face and you really felt bad for the guy, but knew he gave it his all. It makes you want to see him succeed that much more. That's good story telling right there.

*For all the people that can't stand Roman Reigns* there sure is a lot of people talking about him. I would think if you didn't like someone that you wouldn't even bring up their name. I don't even go and waste my time on people who I don't think are at least interesting. I'm not gonna go in a thread with someones name on it that I don't like or that I have no good things to say about them.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is going to go the way of Ryack in singles matches. He is going to flop hard and be exposed if he has to wrestler longer than 3-5 minutes in squash matches.
> *And ryback is a much better wrestler than Reigns too* so it could be worse for Reigns. Not even DB could make Reigns look good in a singles match.
> 
> Reigns needs a good IC or US title run where he can have nice 5 minute matches where he is dominate. then let him work his way up to 10-15 minute matches. If he did that for a year or two, ,then he would be fine. But you cant take someone as unfined as Reigns and throw him in the main event (singles matches).
> 
> And god forbid the do the Cena way of hiding Reigns flaws and let him get beat up for most of the match so he can rest, then just give him a burst at the end for the win.


Thought the D-Bry match was his best singles match :draper2

He's better than Ryback good sir surely :lol. It's not just Cena they did that with as I pointed out the business was built on the booking principle of hiding weaknesses and accentuating strengths. Paul Heyman built ECW on that. Some of WWE's biggest names and draws weren't exactly D-Bry or CM Punk level worker either, were they? 

They were reasonably high level workers no doubt but they'd have great booking playing to their strengths and hiding their weaknesses. What they were great at was playing up their star power and getting the crowd to invest in them.

You're right though it can only come with time. He needs to learn how to transition between the explosive stuff to the quite spots without losing us, no doubt about that. But he hasn't won the World title yet has he, for all the conjecture, he hasn't won anything yet, they're treating him with kid gloves because they know he isn't ready just yet :lol.


----------



## Empress

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Reigns seemed faster and more agile than usual which is a good thing. They are playing to his strengths in the ring and its showing. Can't believe he carried the match and got the_whole_ crowd chanting for him at points.


A few days ago, I posted that I wanted him to be more agile in the ring and he delivered. And the crowd rewarded him with cheers. It's easy to get caught up in the riptide of negativity on this site, but Reigns keep making an impression on the audience. I didn't expect him to be the source of energy in the match. 

I'm looking forward to what he does tonight.


----------



## The Bloodline

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> *Thought the D-Bry match was his best singles match :draper2*
> 
> He's better than Ryback good sir surely :lol. It's not just Cena they did that with as I pointed out the business was built on the booking principle of hiding weaknesses and accentuating strengths. Paul Heyman built ECW on that. Some of WWE's biggest names and draws weren't exactly D-Bry or CM Punk level worker either, were they?
> 
> They were reasonably high level workers no doubt but they'd have great booking playing to their strengths and hiding their weaknesses. What they were great at was playing up their star power and getting the crowd to invest in them.
> 
> You're right though it can only come with time. He needs to learn how to transition between the explosive stuff to the quite spots without losing us, no doubt about that. But he hasn't won the World title yet has he, for all the conjecture, he hasn't won anything yet, they're treating him with kid gloves because they know he isn't ready just yet :lol.



Yup, It was his best match and it was a good entertaining match as well. I went back and watched the other day cause I didn't remember it. This forum gave him a lot praise for it as well. Though it's like it never happened now.

Looking forward to tonight. I haven't a clue what they have in store for him. Last night didn't even set up Orton and him. And HHH seems more like he's on a path to fighting Ambrose at the moment


----------



## southrnbygrace

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sigh. Why aren't we allowed to enjoy our favorite? We never go outside this thread and try to start a "Love Roman Reigns god damn it!" campaign. But you will see at least two threads a day shitting on Roman and questioning why the fuck we like him.
> 
> Why do you care so much?? My goodness. So what if we enjoyed Roman last night. What point is there for you to come in and bitch about it?
> 
> You think he sucks, my god I think we get it already. We are like the only fans who has to constantly deal with people coming for us on a daily basis lol
> 
> Dude, if Roman's destined to fail. So be it. But god damn, can we enjoy him until then? If he's going to bomb soon, then he will be off your tv before you know it fpalm.
> 
> Roman brought out a couple new moves last night and woke up a crowd who obviously wasn't invested. He did what he was supposed to do, entertain the crowd. But of course, no one likes to point out the positives unk2
> 
> Anytime Roman gets a great reaction, everyone is silent. Oh, the moment Roman one crowd isn't on his dick, he isn't over lol ok. This is getting all types of stupid.


It won't let me rep you, but can I just co-sign your entire post??


----------



## birthday_massacre

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Thought the D-Bry match was his best singles match :draper2
> 
> He's better than Ryback good sir surely :lol. It's not just Cena they did that with as I pointed out the business was built on the booking principle of hiding weaknesses and accentuating strengths. Paul Heyman built ECW on that. Some of WWE's biggest names and draws weren't exactly D-Bry or CM Punk level worker either, were they?
> 
> They were reasonably high level workers no doubt but they'd have great booking playing to their strengths and hiding their weaknesses. What they were great at was playing up their star power and getting the crowd to invest in them.
> 
> You're right though it can only come with time. He needs to learn how to transition between the explosive stuff to the quite spots without losing us, no doubt about that. But he hasn't won the World title yet has he, for all the conjecture, he hasn't won anything yet, they're treating him with kid gloves because they know he isn't ready just yet :lol.


That is my point. That was Reigns best match and he didn't look that good.

And I said Reigns is basically Kevin Nash with good knees. That is where I see Reigns peak. The point being, Reigns needs to lean his craft before the WWE puts the title on him or makes him the next Cena.


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sigh. Why aren't we allowed to enjoy our favorite? We never go outside this thread and try to start a "Love Roman Reigns god damn it!" campaign. But you will see at least two threads a day shitting on Roman and questioning why the fuck we like him.
> 
> Why do you care so much?? My goodness. So what if we enjoyed Roman last night. What point is there for you to come in and bitch about it?
> 
> You think he sucks, my god I think we get it already. We are like the only fans who has to constantly deal with people coming for us on a daily basis lol
> 
> Dude, if Roman's destined to fail. So be it. But god damn, can we enjoy him until then? If he's going to bomb soon, then he will be off your tv before you know it fpalm.
> 
> Roman brought out a couple new moves last night and woke up a crowd who obviously wasn't invested. He did what he was supposed to do, entertain the crowd. But of course, no one likes to point out the positives unk2
> 
> Anytime Roman gets a great reaction, everyone is silent. Oh, the moment Roman one crowd isn't on his dick, he isn't over lol ok. This is getting all types of stupid.


Can't Rep

Hope this will do tho.


----------



## Wynter

But everyone is acting like the title is going on him _tomorrow_. He won't possibly touch the title until WrestleMania and that's nine months away. Plans change every damn hour in WWE. Can we stop saying if he deserves it or not before he even gets there?? How about waiting until SummerSlam and see how he performs. How about see what he can deliver in these nine months?

So many people already want to write him off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Excellent promo by Reigns. Short, sweet, to the point. Arrive, Kick Ass, LEAVE! The way it should be :*


----------



## Empress

I enjoyed the promo too. It was short and to the point. 

Do you hear the crowd support?!


----------



## imWAYova

So whos main eventing tonight lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

imWAYova said:


> So whos main eventing tonight lol


*Most likely a Lesnar segment.*


----------



## Empress

Maybe Brock is the main event. 

The crowd is still hot for the match. I feel like we're getting a mini preview for Randy/Roman at Summerslam.


----------



## imWAYova

The Reigns Train said:


> *Most likely a Lesnar segment.*


Thats not whats best for buisness. Hopefully a Lesnar Reigns teaser


----------



## Wynter

Empress said:


> I enjoyed the promo too. It was short and to the point.
> 
> Do you hear the crowd support?!


Girl, you know his ass ain't over though 

EDIT: I am so ready for Brock :mark:

Randy and Roman is going to be a good match. Those two have chemistry and have been working together in house shows for months. They are very comfortable with one another by now. 

That's what doomed AJ and Paige. They didn't practice and the lack of chemistry showed.


----------



## Toni Jabroni

Discuss that piece of shit spear Reigns just delivered. It would have made Kaitlyn cringe.


----------



## Empress

I've got no complaints about his promo or match. I loved Jerry's line about Roman could walk on water but HHH would still say he can't swim.

But Randy and Roman is definitely on for Summerslam. It seems obvious.


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Girl, you know his ass ain't over though
> 
> EDIT: I am so ready for Brock :mark:
> 
> Randy and Roman is going to be a good match. Those two have chemistry and have been working together in house shows for months. They are very comfortable with one another by now.
> 
> That's what doomed AJ and Paige. They didn't practice and the lack of chemistry showed.


I agree that Randy and Roman will have great chemistry since they've been wrestling at house shows.

:lol at Steph! 

Stephanie slapping Roman one day will be a rite of passage.


----------



## cminc

*Everytime reigns does that howling 'oooh!'*

Theres this little voice inside my head that goes 'So!'

And i kinda wish he'd stop. Cuz, even as i dont really care for them, that's the uso's thing and he should really be more like 'aaaahhh,' or something.

Not saying he's ripping it off, it's just a stupid random thing i noticed.


----------



## Wynter

Toni Jabroni said:


> Discuss that piece of shit spear Reigns just delivered. It would have made Kaitlyn cringe.


Yeah, that spear was terrible. But Kane rarely ever sells the spear correctly. He's older and has to be careful with bumps. You see someone like Finley who made that spear look great, and then you have Kane who doesn't throw himself back with force to make it look good. It's half delivery and half sell.


EDIT: And it was a solid match,especially for Raw and an opener. It definitely benefited from Roman, Randy and Kane working together a lot


----------



## imWAYova

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, that spear was terrible. But Kane rarely ever sells the spear correctly. He's older and has to be careful with bumps. You see someone like Finley who made that spear look great, and then you have Kane who doesn't throw himself back with force to make it look good. It's half delivery and half sell.
> 
> 
> EDIT: And it was a solid match,especially for Raw and an opener. It definitely benefited from Roman, Randy and Kane working together a lot


Yeah man that match was legit and i know some people wont ever be satisfied with reigns but i think hes pacing himself better in matches.. Definetly improvement in my eyes. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Wynter

imWAYova said:


> Yeah man that match was legit and i know some people wont ever be satisfied with reigns but i think hes pacing himself better in matches.. Definetly improvement in my eyes. Just my thoughts.


Exactly. But I'm sure most will call it shit and say it was super boring and worst match of the year :lol

It was very legit and you can tell Roman is getting more comfortable around the ring. Roman vs Randy is going to be a good match. Chemistry and constant experience with each other will up its quality.

It was nice to see Roman pull out some stuff last night too. But of course nearly everyone ignored that fact. He can do other moves obviously, just hasn't had the chance to showcase them. I bet SummerSlam will be his big showing


----------



## The Bloodline

no more roman tonight? i liked the opening segment. what he said was quick and to the point. cant say i liked the handicap match as much, but i generally hate handicap matches anyway. love the seeds for Randy and Roman being planted tho. i hope they end up with a street fight or at least no DQ. i want them to go all out for summerslam and his first ppv singles match


----------



## LigerJ81

cool promo

The Spear to Kane

Kane usally isn't that good with selling the spear


----------



## Empress

Roman could turn into Bret Hart or HBK in the ring and some folks wouldn't give him credit. They've spent the past few hours downplaying his part in the F4. I take the opinions of Jim Ross more seriously. He can offer constructive criticism but still highlight when Roman does good.


----------



## imWAYova

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly. But I'm sure most will call it shit and say it was super boring and worst match of the year :lol
> 
> It was very legit and you can tell Roman is getting more comfortable around the ring. Roman vs Randy is going to be a good match. Chemistry and constant experience with each other will up its quality.
> 
> It was nice to see Roman pull out some stuff last night too. But of course nearly everyone ignored that fact. He can do other moves obviously, just hasn't had the chance to showcase them. I bet SummerSlam will be his big showing


Psh so im not the only crazy who thought he was the star of the fatal 4 way? I also think sumerslam is his breakout night. I dont fret over his moveset because hes obviously going to expand it over time im patient.


----------



## The Bloodline

yeah he'll never get credit from some people. im learning to ignore better.

on a side note. anyone else notice the rock mom sitting in the audience behind the commentary crew.


----------



## imWAYova

Empress said:


> Roman could turn into Bret Hart or HBK in the ring and some folks wouldn't give him credit. They've spent the past few hours downplaying his part in the F4. I take the opinions of Jim Ross more seriously. He can offer constructive criticism but still highlight when Roman does good.


He can walk on water and they'll say he cant swim!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ravensflock88 said:


> yeah he'll never get credit from some people. im learning to ignore better.
> 
> on a side note. anyone else notice the rock mom sitting in the audience behind the commentary crew.


*The Rock coming out would be a huge surprise.*


----------



## Empress

I didn't realize The Rock's mom was there. Maybe she is there to support Roman. I know Roman's fiancée has been to his shows in Florida. She put the pictures on Instagram. She might be there tonight too.


----------



## imWAYova

The Reigns Train said:


> *The Rock coming out would be a huge surprise.*


Imagine that swerve. Rock-Cena 3 at SS.


----------



## imWAYova

Empress said:


> I didn't realize The Rock's mom was there. Maybe she is there to support Roman. I know Roman's fiancée has been to his shows in Florida. She put the pictures on Instagram. She might be there tonight too.


I dont know.. I smell something cooking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

imWAYova said:


> Imagine that swerve. Rock-Cena 3 at SS.


*Or Rock/Brock 2 :cena5

Storyline: Rock fails to defeat Brock at Night of Champions, gets destroyed, Reigns vows revenge, wins the Rumble, and takes the belt off him at Mania, thus making him the biggest guy in the company :banderas*


----------



## Empress

I would prove HHH right and mark out if The Rock came out tonight. I still think he's going to be involved at Wrestlemania 31 in some fashion.


----------



## imWAYova

Or maybe rocks momma is just a flo rida fan and i was just smelling my breadsticks in the oven. Womp


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Enjoy


----------



## Wynter

Not the thread for it, but my god. Trips and Steph :lmao :lmao :clap

Triple H aint shit! :lol


----------



## imWAYova

WynterWarm12 said:


> Not the thread for it, but my god. Trips and Steph :lmao :lmao :clap
> 
> Triple H aint shit! :lol


LOL the man doesnt get enough credit hes hilarious. I chuckled when he changed his mind and started unpacking ha


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Not the thread for it, but my god. Trips and Steph :lmao :lmao :clap
> 
> Triple H aint shit! :lol


HHH is the GOAT! :lol He's a funny dude. 

He's been the best part of RAW. Roman would never leave his lady in jail. :dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> HHH is the GOAT! :lol He's a funny dude.
> 
> He's been the best part of RAW. Roman would never leave his lady in jail. :dance


*Roman's lady isn't ratchet and she wouldn't be arrested in the first place ositivity*


----------



## Wynter

Roman's face :lol

"Nobody want to see another Randy vs John Cena match." You damn right lol


----------



## Empress

His reactions are getting a lot better. You have to be able to convey something without saying anything. 

Tonight has been a very great RAW and Brock hasn't even showed up yet. That's going to be the cherry on the sundae.


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman's face :lol
> 
> "Nobody want to see another Randy vs John Cena match." You damn right lol


I'm saving that new gif for when a new random thread about Reigns pops up :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Empress said:


> His reactions are getting a lot better. You have to be able to convey something without saying anything.
> 
> Tonight has been a very great RAW and Brock hasn't even showed up yet. That's going to be the cherry on the sundae.


we COULD get rock tonight *his mum is behind cole*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman's face :lol
> 
> "Nobody want to see another Randy vs John Cena match." You damn right lol


*Add #NotImpressed to that gif.*


----------



## Empress

RaneGaming said:


> we COULD get rock tonight *his mum is behind cole*


Some people are thinking that Brock will F5 Rock's mom to set up Rock vs. Brock. We're about to find out!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Empress said:


> Some people are thinking that Brock will F5 Rock's mom to set up Rock vs. Brock. We're about to find out!


Tick Tock!


----------



## Wynter

Roman's expressions be so ace. I don't know why many don't see that. His body language and his mannerisms in and out the ring be so well done.

Really can't wait to see what a lengthy match with Randy will be like. Very excited for the things he may pull out and the antics those two will get in. Roman talks a lot of shit and is a little more animated with Randy in the ring.


----------



## LigerJ81

Reigns vs ADR on Smackdown


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Reigns just got booked to fight that charisma vacuum Del Rio on Smackdown :StephenA*


----------



## Empress

Roman vs Alberto Del Rio has been announced for Smackdown


----------



## Empress

The night isn't over! Roman just took out Randy!


----------



## southrnbygrace

I def won't be watching as long as part time asshat Lesnar is on. My son can tell me when Roman is on

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Orton just came out to crickets and Reigns took out the trash.*


----------



## Wynter

Roman vs Del Rio seems very random. I mean, Del Rio is a very good worker. But, he can suck the life out of the room :no:

Setting up that Randy vs Roman though, yassssssssssssss 

You know Randy is going to interfere :lol


----------



## Empress

Roman and Randy is definitely on for Summerslam. 

Their feud finally feels personal.


----------



## Wynter

Empress said:


> Roman and Randy is definitely on for Summerslam.
> 
> Their feud finally feels personal.


Randy thought his ass was set for that title match. Roman was like "Nope!"

And Trips is just like fpalm :lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Reigns/Orton should be good. 

Reigns gets to work with and go over an established name. Orton will make him look like a million bucks.


----------



## LigerJ81

Nah Reigns was like I told you we ain't gonna see Cena vs Orton again.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LigerJ81 said:


> Nah Reigns was like I told you we ain't gonna see Cena vs Orton again.


----------



## imWAYova

I wanted Reigns to spear Lesnar but I might be asking for too much.


----------



## LigerJ81

:lol That too earlier, imagine the shitstorm this thread would get if Reigns Speared Lesnar.


----------



## Empress

Brock would break Roman in half if he tried a sneak attack. :lol


----------



## imWAYova

Naaaaaaaaa uhhhhh


----------



## Wynter

I wanted an F5 on Cena :side:

Either way. I love how Roman just came in all smooth, took Randy out and kept it moving to the back :lmao Roman was NOT about to sit through another Cena/Randy match. Not on his watch :lol

That was Heyman's real plan C. "Please...for the love of god Reigns, take Randy out fpalm."


----------



## imWAYova

I mean, the Reigns haters have to ATLEAST be grateful that Roman was there to save us from Cena-Orton. I shall use this as ammo ha


----------



## The Bloodline

RaneGaming said:


> Enjoy


thats a awesome view, i didnt remember getting this angle.

FINALLY Reigns vs Orton is starting. I wonder how their interaction will go from here out. Nice Raw showing for him tonight. I'm pretty sure everyone agreed with his opening Promo. & not only was The Rock mom there, Roman Fiance and daughter was sitting behind her. I'm glad they were able to make it to the show.

Reigns gets a single match for smackdown ! I remember he was suppose to fight Del Rio before but it was replaced with that huge tag match. I hope the 2 have chemistry..

Dark match segment( Spear and Roman and Dean playing monkey in the middle with Rollins)
http://instagram.com/p/qvcst-IaG5/?modal=true
http://instagram.com/p/qvc3PsIaHD/?modal=true


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Ravensflock88 said:


> thats a awesome view, i didnt remember getting this angle.
> 
> FINALLY Reigns vs Orton is starting. I wonder how their interaction will go from here out. Nice Raw showing for him tonight. I'm pretty sure everyone agreed with his opening Promo. & not only was The Rock mom there, Roman Fiance and daughter was sitting behind her. I'm glad they were able to make it to the show.
> 
> Reigns gets a single match for smackdown ! I remember he was suppose to fight Del Rio before but it was replaced with that huge tag match. I hope the 2 have chemistry..
> 
> Dark match segment( Spear and Roman and Dean playing monkey in the middle with Rollins)
> http://instagram.com/p/qvcst-IaG5/?modal=true
> http://instagram.com/p/qvc3PsIaHD/?modal=true


this was 1 of the replay angles 

i wouldn't be 100% on Reigns vs Orton i still think we will get hhh vs reigns and orton vs kane because this is summerslam and they will want a BIG PPV to try and hook people in for another 6 months.

indeed Reigns in a singles match will be interesting i hope he shows more of what he can do and ADR is a good choice since ADR uses lots of holds so great for getting in rest spots when needed.


----------



## Devitt

Soooo glad they didnt jump over orton and went straight to triple h! Looking forward to this feud develop :mark


----------



## CookiePuss

I just got home from this RAW and it was an awesome experience and I'd like to share a few things 

It was my first ever live RAW I attended and it was so worth attending. I really recommend you guys to see any WWE show if it comes to a place near you.

I was pretty pumped that I got to see Reigns live in person. The guy's every bit of a star as he comes off on TV. When his music hit in the opening of the show, the crowd popped BIG TIME. He came out a few rows from where I was seated, so I was disappointed, but it was still pretty cool to see the crowd get all excited and see him walk down through everyone. He got some pretty nice reactions and I was kinda shocked he was put in a handicap match at the start of the show. It was an okay match and the crowd was into Reigns when he was doing his thing and also rallied for him in his comeback.

The pyro on this damn show scared the shit out of me every single time - especially Kane's. I literally jumped out of my seat whenever Pyro went off because was it so loud and unexpected :lmao

Lesnar's pyro never threw me off because I was actually expecting it and plus I was marking the hell out at his return.

The biggest pops of the night were:
Lesnar
Reigns 
Dean Ambrose
Ziggler

Flo Rida got booed when he was on screen, but after his performance, the crowd loved him. It was a fun little performance that was cool to see go down.

After his performance, the crowd started to go nuts and I was trying to find out what was going on and I looked up on the titantron and Steph was being arrested. The place went nuts for this, it was so amazing. Everyone was yessing and it was pretty much the biggest moment of the night apart from Brock's return.

At the end of RAW (where the little logo comes on the screen) some people started to leave because I guess they thought the show was over, but Seth Rollins music hit and they came back in lol.

The dark match was Kane and Rollins vs Ambrose and Reigns. It was a short, but fun little match. Seth got his team DQd by hitting Roman with the briefcase. Some time after that, Ambrose and Reigns were literally throwing Rollins' briefcase back and forth to one another while Seth was trying to grab it. It was pretty hilarious. These 2 are such bros, it's sad they didn't stay a tag team on the actual show. Reigns eventual hit Rollins with the Spear and him and Dean ended the show by going around ringside Hi5-ing fans and signing autographs as well as actually taking pics with them which was really cool to see. At the very end they stood at the top of the ramp and did their signature Shield pose (the feels).


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

cookiepuss said:


> I just got home from this RAW and it was an awesome experience and I'd like to share a few things
> 
> It was my first ever live RAW I attended and it was so worth attending. I really recommend you guys to see any WWE show if it comes to a place near you.
> 
> I was pretty pumped that I got to see Reigns live in person. The guy's every bit of a star as he comes off on TV. When his music hit in the opening of the show, the crowd popped BIG TIME. He came out a few rows from where I was seated, so I was disappointed, but it was still pretty cool to see the crowd get all excited and see him walk down through everyone. He got some pretty nice reactions and I was kinda shocked he was put in a handicap match at the start of the show. It was an okay match and the crowd was into Reigns when he was doing his thing and also rallied for him in his comeback.
> 
> The pyro on this damn show scared the shit out of me every single time - especially Kane's. I literally jumped out of my seat whenever Pyro went off because was it so loud and unexpected :lmao
> 
> Lesnar's pyro never threw me off because I was actually expecting it and plus I was marking the hell out at his return.
> 
> The biggest pops of the night were:
> Lesnar
> Reigns
> Dean Ambrose
> 
> Flo Rida got booed when he was on screen, but after his performance, the crowd loved him. It was a fun little performance that was cool to see go down.
> 
> After his performance, the crowd started to go nuts and I was trying to find out what was going on and I looked up on the titantron and Steph was being arrested. The place went nuts for this, it was so amazing. Everyone was yessing and it was pretty much the biggest moment of the night apart from Brock's return.
> 
> At the end of RAW (where the little logo comes on the screen) some people started to leave because I guess they thought the show was over, but Seth Rollins music hit and they came back in lol.
> 
> The dark match was Kane and Rollins vs Ambrose and Reigns. It was a short, but fun little match. Seth got his team DQd by hitting Roman with the briefcase. Some time after that, Ambrose and Reigns were literally throwing Rollins' briefcase back and forth to one another while Seth was trying to grab it. It was pretty hilarious. These 2 are such bros, it's sad they didn't stay a tag team on the actual show. Reigns eventual hit Rollins with the Spear and him and Dean ended the show by going around ringside Hi5-ing fans and signing autographs as well as actually taking pics with them which was really cool to see.


sounds like you had a fantastic time

What about Ziggy?


----------



## CookiePuss

RaneGaming said:


> sounds like you had a fantastic time
> 
> What about Ziggy?


Yeah I added him into my post after I reread it. I'm not the biggest Ziggler fan, but he did get a nice pop. He and Miz probably had the best match on the show.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

cookiepuss said:


> Yeah I added him into my post after I reread it. I'm not the biggest Ziggler fan, but he did get a nice pop. He and Miz probably had the best match on the show.


not a problem he just sounded like he got a big pop and yea the crowd was into his match that's why i asked  thanks for the detailed review


----------



## midnightmischief

Ravensflock88 said:


> thats a awesome view, i didnt remember getting this angle.
> 
> FINALLY Reigns vs Orton is starting. I wonder how their interaction will go from here out. Nice Raw showing for him tonight. I'm pretty sure everyone agreed with his opening Promo. & not only was The Rock mom there, Roman Fiance and daughter was sitting behind her. I'm glad they were able to make it to the show.
> 
> Reigns gets a single match for smackdown ! I remember he was suppose to fight Del Rio before but it was replaced with that huge tag match. I hope the 2 have chemistry..
> 
> Dark match segment( Spear and Roman and Dean playing monkey in the middle with Rollins)
> http://instagram.com/p/qvcst-IaG5/?modal=true
> http://instagram.com/p/qvc3PsIaHD/?modal=true



why oh why can we not have something like these dark matches on tv... I would laugh my arse off if roman and dean starting playing monkey in the middle with seth and the briefcase on raw. it so plays into the 'brothers' theme with seth as the poor picked on little bro. :lmao:



cookiepuss said:


> I just got home from this RAW and it was an awesome experience and I'd like to share a few things
> 
> It was my first ever live RAW I attended and it was so worth attending. I really recommend you guys to see any WWE show if it comes to a place near you.
> 
> I was pretty pumped that I got to see Reigns live in person. The guy's every bit of a star as he comes off on TV. When his music hit in the opening of the show, the crowd popped BIG TIME. He came out a few rows from where I was seated, so I was disappointed, but it was still pretty cool to see the crowd get all excited and see him walk down through everyone. He got some pretty nice reactions and I was kinda shocked he was put in a handicap match at the start of the show. It was an okay match and the crowd was into Reigns when he was doing his thing and also rallied for him in his comeback.
> 
> The pyro on this damn show scared the shit out of me every single time - especially Kane's. I literally jumped out of my seat whenever Pyro went off because was it so loud and unexpected :lmao
> 
> Lesnar's pyro never threw me off because I was actually expecting it and plus I was marking the hell out at his return.
> 
> The biggest pops of the night were:
> Lesnar
> Reigns
> Dean Ambrose
> Ziggler
> 
> Flo Rida got booed when he was on screen, but after his performance, the crowd loved him. It was a fun little performance that was cool to see go down.
> 
> After his performance, the crowd started to go nuts and I was trying to find out what was going on and I looked up on the titantron and Steph was being arrested. The place went nuts for this, it was so amazing. Everyone was yessing and it was pretty much the biggest moment of the night apart from Brock's return.
> 
> At the end of RAW (where the little logo comes on the screen) some people started to leave because I guess they thought the show was over, but Seth Rollins music hit and they came back in lol.
> 
> The dark match was Kane and Rollins vs Ambrose and Reigns. It was a short, but fun little match. Seth got his team DQd by hitting Roman with the briefcase. Some time after that, Ambrose and Reigns were literally throwing Rollins' briefcase back and forth to one another while Seth was trying to grab it. It was pretty hilarious. These 2 are such bros, it's sad they didn't stay a tag team on the actual show. Reigns eventual hit Rollins with the Spear and him and Dean ended the show by going around ringside Hi5-ing fans and signing autographs as well as actually taking pics with them which was really cool to see. At the very end they stood at the top of the ramp and did their signature Shield pose (the feels).



wow, sounds like you had a great time - awesome. only been to house shows myself but have to say, seeing it live is a totally different experience that's for sure.

man I cannot wait to watch raw tomorrow now - sounds like it was a great show... (really can't wait to see steph get arrested lol)


----------



## Devitt

cookiepuss said:


> I just got home from this RAW and it was an awesome experience and I'd like to share a few things
> 
> It was my first ever live RAW I attended and it was so worth attending. I really recommend you guys to see any WWE show if it comes to a place near you.
> 
> I was pretty pumped that I got to see Reigns live in person. The guy's every bit of a star as he comes off on TV. When his music hit in the opening of the show, the crowd popped BIG TIME. He came out a few rows from where I was seated, so I was disappointed, but it was still pretty cool to see the crowd get all excited and see him walk down through everyone. He got some pretty nice reactions and I was kinda shocked he was put in a handicap match at the start of the show. It was an okay match and the crowd was into Reigns when he was doing his thing and also rallied for him in his comeback.
> 
> The pyro on this damn show scared the shit out of me every single time - especially Kane's. I literally jumped out of my seat whenever Pyro went off because was it so loud and unexpected :lmao
> 
> Lesnar's pyro never threw me off because I was actually expecting it and plus I was marking the hell out at his return.
> 
> The biggest pops of the night were:
> Lesnar
> Reigns
> Dean Ambrose
> Ziggler
> 
> Flo Rida got booed when he was on screen, but after his performance, the crowd loved him. It was a fun little performance that was cool to see go down.
> 
> After his performance, the crowd started to go nuts and I was trying to find out what was going on and I looked up on the titantron and Steph was being arrested. The place went nuts for this, it was so amazing. Everyone was yessing and it was pretty much the biggest moment of the night apart from Brock's return.
> 
> At the end of RAW (where the little logo comes on the screen) some people started to leave because I guess they thought the show was over, but Seth Rollins music hit and they came back in lol.
> 
> The dark match was Kane and Rollins vs Ambrose and Reigns. It was a short, but fun little match. Seth got his team DQd by hitting Roman with the briefcase. Some time after that, Ambrose and Reigns were literally throwing Rollins' briefcase back and forth to one another while Seth was trying to grab it. It was pretty hilarious. These 2 are such bros, it's sad they didn't stay a tag team on the actual show. Reigns eventual hit Rollins with the Spear and him and Dean ended the show by going around ringside Hi5-ing fans and signing autographs as well as actually taking pics with them which was really cool to see. At the very end they stood at the top of the ramp and did their signature Shield pose (the feels).


You really lucked out. RAW was so good tonight. And that dark segment with the shield boys, too cute. They remind me of when older brothers pick on the younger one lol. Ambreigns is life, im convinced.


----------



## CookiePuss

midnightmischief said:


> wow, sounds like you had a great time - awesome. only been to house shows myself but have to say, seeing it live is a totally different experience that's for sure.
> 
> man I cannot wait to watch raw tomorrow now - sounds like it was a great show... (really can't wait to see steph get arrested lol)


Yeah, man. I had a blast. It was the first time I saw alot of wrestlers there in person. It was pretty surreal seeing Brock Lesnar, Triple H, and lots of other wrestlers/divas I never saw when I went to a house show. I'm glad he decided to use one of his dates in my home town :lol



DDJ1972 said:


> You really lucked out. RAW was so good tonight. And that dark segment with the shield boys, too cute. They remind me of when older brothers pick on the younger one lol. Ambreigns is life, im convinced.


For sure. They do some cool stuff when the show goes off the air and it was nice to experience it


----------



## Empress

cookiepuss, I have the biggest smile on my face after reading your post. I remember when I went to a pay per view event and the pyro scared the hell out of me. :lol I thought a bomb had gone off. I'm glad you had a great time. It looked like a great RAW on TV and I know it was insane in the arena. 

The stuff with Stephanie was priceless.

The poster WrayBryatt was also at RAW and he got the dark match on video.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...n-ambrose-vs-kane-seth-rollins-after-raw.html


----------



## The Bloodline

The poster WrayBryatt said fans were taking pic with Roman Fiance and Rocks Mom smh. I hope they didn't mind too much, seems weird to do. also said this 


WrayBryatt said:


> His fiancee is fine in person. Rocks mom is super nice though. Very friendly with the fans around her and the when the fans around her left, she invited other people to sit with her, she told roman reigns fiancee to move up one seat lol I thought the rock was coming for sure. I had no idea she just came to support her other relatives. Thought that was cool she still love the business like that


So thats nice to hear, all that family support :

So what do you guys think of his new attire? Adding the green does look better than the white stitching but ugh. its lost all its swat appearance to me. Especially since i see he wears his old gear for house shows still and it looks so much better. 

















I try to keep the fan girl inside on this board but those gifs... :ex::yum::ex::yum::ex:


----------



## Empress

I guess the green is a start towards revamping his look, but it does nothing for me either way. I don't love or hate it. 

Roman's fiancee is very nice. She lets Roman's fans follow her on Instagram and spam her page at times. But I don't think I could ever walk up to her and ask for a picture or something. That is a little weird.


----------



## tbp82

Ravensflock88 said:


> The poster WrayBryatt said fans were taking pic with Roman Fiance and Rocks Mom smh. I hope they didn't mind too much, seems weird to do. also said this
> 
> 
> So thats nice to hear, all that family support :
> 
> So what do you guys think of his new attire? Adding the green does look better than the white stitching but ugh. its lost all its swat appearance to me. Especially since i see he wears his old gear for house shows still and it looks so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep the fan girl inside on this board but those gifs... :ex::yum::ex::yum::ex:


I mentioned many times in the past that I thought Roman's single attire should be something similiar to Kevin Nash/Diesal/American BA Understaker and I think with the smaller vest which has lost the swat look and the pants he's nearing that look. If Reigns wore some pants similiar to the ones he has now but smoother (without the white green/lines) and then wore a sking tight vest or a singlet top that would complete it.


----------



## MikeAugust

Kane falling on the ropes to set up for the apron dropkick last night was almost as cringe worthy as people falling on the ropes for the 619. I hope this doesn't become the normal way he sets up for it. It is much better out of nowhere.


----------



## Deptford

Didn't #RomanEmpire trend last night? Didn't yall make dat up? 

Dey watching.... :side:


----------



## A-C-P

Deptford said:


> Didn't #RomanEmpire trend last night? Didn't yall make dat up?
> 
> Dey watching.... :side:


:lmao yeh and :cole3 kept pushing the "nickname" Juggernaut on Reigns during his match last night as well.


----------



## Empress

After last night, it's more than obvious that the WWE visits here. 

Thanks for the push HHH and dropping Assess & Attack from Roman's promos. :trips6


----------



## Empress

*Roman Reigns Match Changed Before Monday’s Raw, Another Rematch Nixed, Nikki Bella’s Slip*

- Roman Reigns vs. Rusev was also scheduled for last night’s RAW but it was nixed during late re-writes of the show when the handicap match was made. This is why WWE had two handicap matches in the first hour of the show.

http://www.pwmania.com/roman-reigns...s-raw-another-rematch-nixed-nikki-bellas-slip


----------



## MEMS

He needs to review some Goldberg and Rhyno footage. I'm pretty sick if his cream puff soft spears.


----------



## Romangirl252

Roman was awesome last night


----------



## imWAYova

Im preeeeety sure Reigns would have crushed Rusev, but im cool with Brock doing it.


----------



## imWAYova

Romangirl252 said:


> Roman was awesome last night


Yup. Hes improving already from the looks of battleground and last night.


----------



## A-C-P

Not sure how Roman was "awesome" last night, but to each their own I guess.

Yes he is showing improvement though, the match last night on Raw wasn't as bad as some people made it out to be thats for sure, but it was still only an "ok" TV match.

Hoping he can start improving more rapidly, or the WWE slows his push to match his improvement one of the 2, b/c I really don't want to see Reigns be another victim of pushing someone to fast to soon before they are ready.


----------



## Apex Predator

A-C-P said:


> Not sure how Roman was "awesome" last night, but to each their own I guess.
> 
> Yes he is showing improvement though, the match last night on Raw wasn't as bad as some people made it out to be thats for sure, but it was still only an "ok" TV match.


Always room for improvements. Still was awesome. :cool2


----------



## Empress

A-C-P said:


> Not sure how Roman was "awesome" last night, but to each their own I guess.
> 
> Yes he is showing improvement though, the match last night on Raw wasn't as bad as some people made it out to be thats for sure, but it was still only an "ok" TV match.
> 
> Hoping he can start improving more rapidly.


It's cool that you saw some improvement. It's easy for us to say that we loved him but it's always nice to hear or read that he made a good impression on those who aren't that fond of him. 

As for his spear, maybe it's a Kane thing. I'd have to review how he delivers it to other people. I always liked Edge's spear. Goldberg and Rhyno had the most vicious ones. 

Brock will probably best Rusev and then Roman will get his turn.


----------



## -XERO-

A-C-P said:


> :lmao yeh and :cole3 kept pushing the "nickname" Juggernaut on Reigns during his match last night as well.


----------



## A-C-P

Empress said:


> It's cool that you saw some improvement. It's easy for us to say that we loved him but it's always nice to hear or read that he made a good impression on those who aren't that fond of him.
> 
> As for his spear, maybe it's a Kane thing. I'd have to review how he delivers it to other people. I always liked Edge's spear. Goldberg and Rhyno had the most vicious ones.
> 
> Brock will probably best Rusev and then Roman will get his turn.


I actually do like Roman and hope he succeeds, just not ALL about him like some posters in this thread. I am a fan of the "potential" he shows, and the way the WWE has used him has made look good and made it easy to be a fan of him. But with that said I can also see his flaws and I know he is not "there" yet, which of course leads to some of the comments I make at times, but those are mostly just in jest to have fun with the people fully on the "Reigns Train"

But if people won;t admit he is improving, then they are just blind haters. I just feel he either needs to improve more rapidly or the WWE needs to slow his push, b/c we've seen crowds can turn on people VERY fast that are put in positions they shouldn't be put in, and that's the last thing I want to see with Reigns.


----------



## Empress

I respect where you're coming from. 

I believe Brock returning is a blessing in disguise for Roman. He overshadows everyone. Now Roman can return to his upper mid card feud with Randy Orton without being in the main event scene. If it had been up to me, Roman would have never been fighting for the belt this soon. It came out of nowhere since the WWE decided to push him pout of the Shield break up story. If the IC belt had any value to it, I think they could put it on Roman and make it mean something. 

I like his improvement as well. I wish I could make it to faster but he's moving among. Maybe not at the speed I would like but he's getting there. The question is will he be fully ready by RR. If not, I hope the WWE does not put him in the main event at Mania. His coronation can be delayed. I'd rather it be done right than right now.


----------



## A-C-P

Agree 100% that Brock returning is a great thing for Reigns, he's not forced to be in the Main Event now, and a feud with Orton should definitely help his ring work. Say what you want about Orton and his character, but he is one of the best in the ring the WWE has.


----------



## midnightmischief

wow, just noticed the Ambrose thread is now on version 2.

loving just how popular all three guys are staying despite the split - to think that a few of us were worried one or two of them would be buried after a split.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

midnightmischief said:


> wow, just noticed the Ambrose thread is now on version 2.
> 
> loving just how popular all three guys are staying despite the split - to think that a few of us were worried one or two of them would be buried after a split.


i think we all had worries that both Dean and Seth would be fed to Reigns and end up in Mid card hell am still hoping we see a Triple Threat TLC match down the line <3


----------



## The Bloodline

Empress said:


> *Roman Reigns Match Changed Before Monday’s Raw, Another Rematch Nixed, Nikki Bella’s Slip*
> 
> - Roman Reigns vs. Rusev was also scheduled for last night’s RAW but it was nixed during late re-writes of the show when the handicap match was made. This is why WWE had two handicap matches in the first hour of the show.
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/roman-reigns...s-raw-another-rematch-nixed-nikki-bellas-slip


wow i wonder how that match would have been booked and why. Also I agree that its great Brock is back cause I for one am happy Reigns doesn't have main event pressure right now. He needs to find his footing outside of the title first. Maybe he also wont be judged as critically. Not that i care how the people on the boards feel, but audiences in the arenas may continue taking to him longer this way


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cookiepuss' story makes me happy. It was fun to watch The Shield boys goofing around with each other again. Surprised they let Ambrose give Seth a headshot with the case too :lol*


----------



## Wynter

I still say this was more of a test run and WWE seeing if Roman could hang with the big boys while also giving him much needed experience. Brock will be ruling the main event scene until Mania, so the pressure will definitely ease up on Roman. He really was just another body in the title match and laying seeds for his feud with Orton/Triple H. He was never going to win the title. 

I really hope Roman vs Randy get legit time, because I like how those two mesh and how they act towards each other in and out the ring. Give them time to create a great feud and then move on to Triple H.

WWE should take advantage of how much time Randy and Roman have been working together.

Edit: I'm really boggled about how far WWE will go to keep Ambrose and Roman away from each other on live tv :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Off topic, but who is the pretty Black girl that interviews people on the :cole3 WWE APP?*


----------



## Empress

This did seem like a trial run. I think our boy held his own but this feud with Randy will season him. As was posted before, Randy is good in the ring. He's a beast when he is 100% all in. 

I don't want Roman near Rusev right now. Keep that heat away from Roman. 

Out of curiosity, does anyone know when he has time off from the WWE? I keep thinking he will use the day off and go to the Hercules premiere.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *Off topic, but who is the pretty Black girl that interviews people on the :cole3 WWE APP?*


Brandi Rhodes. She is Cody's wife. Brandi is gorgeous and funny too.


----------



## Wynter

Brandi, Cody Rhode's wife. Beautiful girl,yeah?


----------



## birthday_massacre

midnightmischief said:


> wow, just noticed the Ambrose thread is now on version 2.
> 
> loving just how popular all three guys are staying despite the split - to think that a few of us were worried one or two of them would be buried after a split.


I think two of them would have been of Punk didn't quit and DB didn't get hurt.

Basically Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns took Punks, Bryans and Batistas spots.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Brandi Rhodes. *She is Cody's wife*. Brandi is gorgeous and funny too.


----------



## -XERO-

The Reigns Train said:


>


lol

https://twitter.com/RealEdenWWE


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD/Miz






> * MizTV is next. The Miz comes out and it turns into an Intercontinental Title acceptance speech. *His parents are in the crowd and he asks his mom who her favorite Superstar is. She says Roman Reigns to a big pop.* Miz goes on bragging until Bo Dallas interrupts to another big pop. They both compliment each other until Dolph Ziggler comes out. Ziggler cuts a promo but Bo interrupts him and tells him to Bo-lieve. Bo then decks Ziggler with a mic.






:lmao Poor Miz.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Smackdown response



*Miz buried by his own mama :lmao*

*He needs to BELIEVEEEE \ :reigns /*


----------



## LigerJ81

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Poor Miz.





Spoiler: Smackdown response



First his Dad Gave no Fucks

Now Mama got :reigns on the mind


I don't feel sorry for Miz but Damn :lol


----------



## Empress

:lol

Maryse probably feels the same way too. :reigns


----------



## 2Slick

They need to let Roman Reigns add a few more moves to his offense, give him a bit more variety. I'm not a hater like some on here are, I see potential in him.


----------



## Wynter

Us Roman fans definitely agree. We're kind of anxious for him to pull out the moves we know he can do. His moveset from FCW has been really cut down on the main roster. We're hoping Summerslam will be his big showing :dance

WWE has seemed to have officially added the clothesline from the second turnbuckle move to his arsenal


----------



## Wynter

WWE is totally lurking in this thread though. Wasn't that one of the moves we wanted him to bring to his moveset.......

:homer2


----------



## imWAYova

Summerslam will be Roman Reigns breakthrough night. Im sure as he starts working longer singles matches he'll add a few more moves. Im looking forward to it.


----------



## The Bloodline

Roman should start doing a spine buster, it would look great coming from him. Also he should use moment of silence more. Sadly he only does it occasionally but it could easily replace one of his multiple Samoan drops. 

Poor miz. His mama has good taste though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

2Slick said:


> They need to let Roman Reigns add a few more moves to his offense, give him a bit more variety. I'm not a hater like some on here are, I see potential in him.


*We agree. The only thing that bothers us is when people say "HE SUCKS", despite him doing nothing wrong in the ring. There's a difference between limited and bad.*


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE is totally lurking in this thread though. Wasn't that one of the moves we wanted him to bring to his moveset.......
> 
> :homer2


Let's keep giving suggestions! 

Reigns Train said he wanted Roman to just cut short promos and kick ass. That's what he did on Monday. They also dropped Assess and Attack.


----------



## imWAYova

Id like to see Reigns add a modified Rock Bottom or body to body slam.


----------



## Wynter

:banderas WWE needs to cut us a paycheck :side:

We out here managing Roman the correct way :

And we also stated Roman needed a good showing at Battleground(though many will disagree with my view of how well he did.).

I see you WWE :homer3


Oh, and don't babyface him too much in matches, WWE! I'd like him to have matches where he's going back and forth with opponents. Not getting beat up and making his comeback


----------



## imWAYova

WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas WWE needs to cut us a paycheck :side:
> 
> We out here managing Roman the correct way :
> 
> And we also stated Roman needed a good showing at Battleground(though many will disagree with my view of how well he did.).
> 
> I see you WWE :homer3
> 
> 
> Oh, and don't babyface him too much in matches, WWE! I'd like him to have matches where he's going back and forth with opponents. Not getting beat up and making his comeback


Roman Reigns brought it in that fatal 4 way. Thats why I just tell people to chill out and give him time. Hes feuding for a title hes 9 months away from winning, hes pacing himself better and doesnt look like hes losing gas. I cant wait to see him work with Orton.


----------



## Empress

HHH, you also need to keep Roman's edge. One Cena is enough. You also need to make sure he utilizes social media more as a means of branding himself. 

I also wouldn't mind seeing a running power slam carried out by Roman. We'd like for his Summerslam match to be a special one. 

Thanks for reading this and remember that this is what's best for business.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD






> Roman Reigns vs. Alberto Del Rio
> 
> *Back and forth match* until Roman hits the Spear for the win






The WWE read my mind before I even thought the thought...










*mind explodes!*


----------



## The Bloodline

WynterWarm12 said:


> The WWE read my mind before I even thought the thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mind explodes!*





Spoiler: sd



well we've been asking for something like this . It goes 15 minutes too I hear . Surprised no Randy. Just seems like an odd main event but glad he got an actual match in. Also we get a small promo with Renee



Smackdown as a whole seems very watchable this week.


----------



## WrayBryatt

I'm going to keep whoring this. I wish roman gave me a fist bump
At least dean gave me a high five

Reigns made me laugh at the end lol


----------



## Wynter

Heh, I haven't seen that video yet. Thanks for reposting it :dance

I wish I could find more details about Del Rio vs Roman. Every spoiler I've seen so far just give straight forward, A defeated B results.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heh, I haven't seen that video yet. Thanks for reposting it :dance
> 
> I wish I could find more details about Del Rio vs Roman. Every spoiler I've seen so far just give straight forward, A defeated B results.


*
The detailed reports usually come out around this time. I'd hang around the Smackdown thread or wait until the morning.*


----------



## Wynter

Ahhhh, ok, thank you  Just a little curious how Roman did in a straightforward, back and forth match without ending fuckery :lol


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Heh, I haven't seen that video yet. Thanks for reposting it :dance
> 
> I wish I could find more details about Del Rio vs Roman. Every spoiler I've seen so far just give straight forward, A defeated B results.


You're welcome. It was fun, I needd better seats next time lol


----------



## Wynter

WrayBryatt said:


> You're welcome. It was fun, I needd better seats next time lol


:lol What was wrong with the seat? Looked pretty good from the video. Got to be close to the ring :dance

Glad you enjoyed your self though. You picked a good Raw to go to :mark:

Did you go crazy when Steph got arrested? lol


----------



## Empress

WrayBryatt said:


> I'm going to keep whoring this. I wish roman gave me a fist bump
> At least dean gave me a high five
> 
> Reigns made me laugh at the end lol


Is Reigns huge in person? 

And I don't blame you for whoring out this video. RAW was hot last night and the dark segment was just as entertaining. If the Royal Rumble comes to Philly, I'm making sure I get seats close enough to get a fist bump or selfie.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol What was wrong with the seat? Looked pretty good from the video. Got to be close to the ring :dance
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your self though. You picked a good Raw to go to :mark:
> 
> Did you go crazy when Steph got arrested? lol


I didn't know what was going in neither did the crowd until they flashed the badges a couple more times and brought out the cuffs, wish I could hear the dialogue. Withiut the commentators its kinda hard to follow the program,

Security allowed me to move up I was row five I moved to the barricade, I got to see roman come through my side, I'll post that later lol.but with ground level it's hard to see, next time I'll sit in 100 level cause people are obstructing your view, some fucking bitch standee in her chair and blocked my view especially for the entrances. Fucking cena bitch


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RaneGaming said:


> I think Smackdown match will tell a lot about Reigns since he's getting a 1 on 1 match and it's needed and i hope we get a good 20 min match from both and ADR is a good choice since he does a lot of Rest hold so it can protect Reigns i just hope we don't see ADR work Reigns arm for 15 mins then have Reigns power out do his moveset and win am hoping we see more from him.


WWE is watching!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*But Reigns isn't over guys :ti*


----------



## Wynter

WrayBryatt said:


> I didn't know what was going in neither did the crowd until they flashed the badges a couple more times and brought out the cuffs, wish I could hear the dialogue. Withiut the commentators its kinda hard to follow the program,
> 
> Security allowed me to move up I was row five I moved to the barricade, I got to see roman come through my side, I'll post that later lol.but with ground level it's hard to see, next time I'll sit in 100 level cause people are obstructing your view, some fucking bitch standee in her chair and blocked my view especially for the entrances. Fucking cena bitch


Ugh, inconsiderate people are the worst :no: You definitely made me change my mind on what seats to look out for whenever I can buy a show.

I was wondering how much people were able to understand from an audience P.O.V. Though they did seem to catch on quick by how they exploded before the handcuffs were even on her :lol

So, how is Raw without the commentators? Any better or worse?

Thanks again for sharing your experience. I'm living vicariously through you right now


----------



## WrayBryatt

Empress said:


> Is Reigns huge in person?
> 
> And I don't blame you for whoring out this video. RAW was hot last night and the dark segment was just as entertaining. If the Royal Rumble comes to Philly, I'm making sure I get seats close enough to get a fist bump or selfie.


Nope I expected him to be the same honestly.

His wife/fiancee is hot though and the rocks mom looks like she hasn't ever since the 90s
Roman reigns entrance at american airlines arena:


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *But Reigns isn't over guys :ti*


Why are you photoshopping pictures?! I'm gonna put you in the red for this. :reigns :trips6 

I'm glad that HHH and the WWE are obviously using our ideas regarding Roman. Everything we have posted recently has come to pass on screen.


----------



## Wynter

Reigns and a young believer in the Roman Empire 

Roman Reigns over? Don't be spitting that blasphemy in this thread!!! :cuss:

:no:

I'm glad WWE holds our ideas and opinions in such high regard :cool2

We know what's best for business :reigns


----------



## Empress

WrayBryatt said:


> Nope I expected him to be the same honestly.
> 
> His wife/fiancee is hot though and the rocks mom looks like she hasn't ever since the 90s
> Roman reigns entrance at american airlines arena:


Thank you for sharing more of your videos. Those kids looked so happy to see and touch him. He got a great reaction as he made his entrance .

Roman's fiancée is very beautiful. It's cool she was nice to everyone. 

I noticed that Roman spoke up this week during his promo. That was another complaint we had.

@Wynter
Roman is out to convert all the kids in the CenaNation.


----------



## Wynter

Roman's wife is better than me. She be letting his crazy ass fans follow her on Instagram and shit :lol Wrestling fans have no filter or chill button. I couldn't deal with that :lol

Very beautiful and nice girl though. You gotta be tough and understanding being the girlfriend/fiance of a wrestler.


EDIT: @Empress. Roman put some bass in his voice with that last line. "Believe that!" :lol

Oh and WWE, please have Roman keep doing his glorious facial expressions. The way he looked at Kane,Randy and Triple H when pointing out nobody wanted to see John Cena face them was great :lol


----------



## Nimbus

*Roman reings a future draw??*

Do you think roman reings willbe a draw?? or he will fail like cm punk did back in the day. During his title reing the ratings were a disaster.


----------



## RyanPelley

I sure hope so. I know that I only care about wrestlers if they draw big ratings!

/dumblogic


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

No money in him, he's Orton. They picked the wrong guy. Whoever it is that does become the true face of the company for the next era, it'll be a guy that can talk. That requirement hasn't changed for being a mega star, regardless of how much they want it to.


----------



## Devitt

Poor punk. Never lives it down.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Empress said:


> Thank you for sharing more of your videos. Those kids looked so happy to see and touch him. He got a great reaction as he made his entrance .
> 
> Roman's fiancée is very beautiful. It's cool she was nice to everyone.
> 
> I noticed that Roman spoke up this week during his promo. That was another complaint we had.
> 
> @Wynter
> Roman is out to convert all the kids in the CenaNation.


When he came out kids from the back of our section ran up to where I was sitting,security said no get back to your seats lol.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

Does he have potential to be a draw? Absolutely.

He needs to fulfill the potential though and he needs to add more to his moveset and be able to work a long form main event match. Strikes, apron dropkicks and a spear won't cut it at that level. It's a different ball game now, so to speak. No more hot tags and working a certain number of minutes. If he's in the main event, he's going to be relied upon to work a long, 20+ minute match constantly, especially on PPVs. He needs to succeed there.

Regardless, I don't work as an executive in the company who reaps rewards financially. I'm a fan. Just entertain me. Punk did that, I don't give a fuck what he drew. I also know when Punk was champion and he was in the main event, it felt like the main event because he was putting on quality match after quality match, something the champ should do.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman's wife is better than me. She be letting his crazy ass fans follow her on Instagram and shit :lol Wrestling fans have no filter or chill button. I couldn't deal with that :lol
> 
> Very beautiful and nice girl though. You gotta be tough and understanding being the girlfriend/fiance of a wrestler.
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Empress. Roman put some bass in his voice with that last line. "Believe that!" :lol
> 
> Oh and WWE, please have Roman keep doing his glorious facial expressions. The way he looked at Kane,Randy and Triple H when pointing out nobody wanted to see John Cena face them was great :lol


I'll be honest I didn't know it was her until it was almost time for her and the rocks mom to leave, they left before the dark match, she didn't really look fwd to being there from what I saw. Then again I SaW little of her,she was wearing an orange dress


----------



## CookiePuss

Yoooooo, I lost it when I saw what Miz's mom said :ti

Reigns is definitely a big guy when he's next to average sized people. He's not Ryback big, but he definitely stands out in a crowd. 

I too would like to see Reigns add the spinebuster to his moveset; a spinebuster, a ddt, and a suplex. I know he can do more moves, because we've seen it; it's like they're holding him back from doing them. I know they want him to stand out for the things he does right now, but I feel like if he added just a few more to his routine, we'd see some of the haters back off a bit because that's pretty much what most of them complain about. 

I remember seeing Reigns doing this really cool standing elbow drop once and it looked awesome.It's not like he just fell on the guy, he literally jumped on spot and made it look effortless doing this.


----------



## WrayBryatt

cookiepuss said:


> Yoooooo, I lost it when I saw what Miz's mom said :ti
> 
> Reigns is definitely a big guy when he's next to average sized people. He's not Ryback big, but he definitely stands out in a crowd.
> 
> I too would like to see Reigns add the spinebuster to his moveset; a spinebuster, a ddt, and a suplex. I know he can do more moves, because we've seen it; it's like they're holding him back from doing them. I know they want him to stand out for the things he does right now, but I feel like if he added just a few more to his routine, we'd see some of the haters back off a bit because that's pretty much what most of them complain about.
> 
> I remember seeing Reigns doing this really cool standing elbow drop once and it looked awesome.It's not like he just feel on the guy, he literally jumped on spot and made it look effortless doing this.


I know when I saw the rocks mom she was literally five feet away from me.I could have walked and say hi. She took pics with fans..but she's the mom and aunt of wrestlers I think it would be too creepy and markish to do that. I respected her privacy. I was just wishing the rock was here and she was there to see the rock not Roman And the usos lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress

Awww. Those poor kids. :lol 

I guess they didn't want to create a stampede and someone could get hurt. 

I don't know if I could be with a wrestler. It's asking a lot of patience, trust and understanding. I'm sure The Rock's mom gives Roman's fiancée advice. They seem like a close family.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

If he stays on track I will say yes. I went to RAW Monday and I saw alot of Roman Reigns signs. This may not = drawing, but it's a good start when there's a good number of people just making signs for one particular person.


----------



## Wynter

How is there already bitching about Roman vs Del Rio before the match even aired :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

The one thing he has already is the support from the younger demographic and the females. It happened faster than I thought.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Empress said:


> Awww. Those poor kids. :lol
> 
> I guess they didn't want to create a stampede and someone could get hurt.
> 
> I don't know if I could be with a wrestler. It's asking a lot of patience, trust and understanding. I'm sure The Rock's mom gives Roman's fiancée advice. They seem like a close family.


If anyone can do it its those Samoans. Its not easy prova my some infidelity involved. Who knows but I think as long they don't drag her through the mud they'll be OK.

I don't think infidelity should break up a marriage if you're a celebrity. That's me personally speaking. You're always going to have men and women throwing themselves at you. 

But she was there to be supportive. She probably travels with roman when he does the florida tour. Probably my came down to see his aunt. They had his little boy with them. Maybe romans nephew or something

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Isn;'t Yoko in Roman's family line?? 

I might like him a little more if this is true.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> I see Roman getting a lot of Nash comparisons or people wishing WWE would let him approach his mic style the same way Nash did; smooth, laid back and getting feisty at the right times.
> 
> It seems WWE are the only ones who don't see anything wrong or worth changing in Roman's character :lol


*Tell me WWE doesn't read this thread.*


















:dead2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I still love this gif i feel like Piper was like 








and that final look he gives is perfect

















the facial expression was heart breaking it also reminded me of Royal rumble 2013 when rock was on the outside against barricade after losing before he grabbed the mic 









*People Like Me* Smile


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*



RatedR10 said:


> I also know when Punk was champion and he was in the main event, it felt like the main event because he was putting on quality match after quality match, something the champ should do.


Dafuq are you going on about? Punk wasn't in the main event during his reign. Which makes it all the more puzzling that people shit on him for the ratings


Anyway, back to the topic at hand

I think he does. Despite what the haters here claim, he's been steadily improving both in the ring and on the mic over the last year


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> How is there already bitching about Roman vs Del Rio before the match even aired :lmao


What could there be to possibly complain about? HHH didn't tell any lies during his shoot on Monday. 

Yokozuna was Roman's cousin.

@Wray
You're right. I don't think cheating is a deal breaker for celebrities. Discretion may be more valued. It's cool that Roman's fiancée is obviously supportive of him. I hope these ring rats are respecting that he is in a relationship. I read Bret Hart's book and the temptation is beyond words. Bret was constantly cheating. 

The boy may have been Roman's nephew or the son of the Usos.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Deptford said:


> Isn;'t Yoko in Roman's family line??
> 
> I might like him a little more if this is true.


Yes he is

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress

RaneGaming said:


> I still love this gif i feel like Piper was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that final look he gives is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the facial expression was heart breaking it also reminded me of Royal rumble 2013 when rock was on the outside against barricade after losing before he grabbed the mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People Like Me* Smile


I laughed when Roman threatened to beat Piper's "old ass". :lol

Roman did seem Nash like on Monday. He was definitely more comfortable.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

Yes he will


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Empress said:


> What could there be to possibly complain about? HHH didn't tell any lies during his shoot on Monday.
> 
> Yokozuna was Roman's cousin.
> 
> @Wray
> You're right. I don't think cheating is a deal breaker for celebrities. Discretion may be more valued. It's cool that Roman's fiancée is obviously supportive of him. I hope these ring rats are respecting that he is in a relationship. I read Bret Hart's book and the temptation is beyond words. Bret was constantly cheating.
> 
> The boy may have been Roman's nephew or the son of the Usos.


Indeed look at Rock and his Ex Wife (sure they did get divorced) but she and her side of family are still part of his life manager ect

I think it's hard for anyone in the public spotlight when 100's of people are throwing them self's at you every single day when you are away from family/wife/gf for long periods of time and getting caught when you are feeling alone/down/sad/depressed and give into temptation to give yourself a boost/feel better sure it's wrong but without experiencing it i don't think any 1 can comment on saying anything negative about that aspect.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No money in him, he's Orton. They picked the wrong guy. Whoever it is that does become the true face of the company for the next era, it'll be a guy that can talk. That requirement hasn't changed for being a mega star, regardless of how much they want it to.


So you think Cena's a good mic worker?


----------



## WrayBryatt

Empress said:


> What could there be to possibly complain about? HHH didn't tell any lies during his shoot on Monday.
> 
> Yokozuna was Roman's cousin.
> 
> @Wray
> You're right. I don't think cheating is a deal breaker for celebrities. Discretion may be more valued. It's cool that Roman's fiancée is obviously supportive of him. I hope these ring rats are respecting that he is in a relationship. I read Bret Hart's book and the temptation is beyond words. Bret was constantly cheating.
> 
> The boy may have been Roman's nephew or the son of the Usos.


I would too. Not on purpose but I would. It'll be too hard to resist. There was this roman mark a fat chick man...the fans boy are they like the ugly kid that got nowhere in hs lol anyway her voice was shaking at the mere thought of Roma. Coming through our section before the show started. I thought it was cute but this mid 30s woman dressed like a nerd and marking out for roman..I thought it was weird. She seemed to be missing a few screws BT whatever. If you have never been to a live effect I suggest a ppv or live effect. The commerickals really suck.

They air wwe sponsor commercials during some commercials breaks. Like when they sheduled the handicap match against reigns. I expected them to get in the ring. They aired that spicy chip thing on the titantron and roman reigns just waited in the ring. Then when they come back fro. Commercial or a recap they cut the last music has was playing they cut it back on to make it look like the song was playing duringthe break or recap.

Also like rybaxel is getting ready for a match and they are recapping shit that doesn't involve them or their opponents..I didn't like that either. Way to get ppl in the live audience excited about the match in front of them at the very moment

Its kinda sad cause when the cameras are off kayfabe kinda dies. It took me out of my element. 


If you wonder why some crowds suck But can never pt your finger on it. Well now you know some small nuggets of information.

Stephanie getting arrested could havw had a bigger pop if we knew who he detectives were in the beginning. Still got a great pop but could have been epic


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

Last December(Last RAW of the year) being at a RAW is an Awesome feeling, especially when it's a good RAW(Lesnar cameback that night).
I had a seat near the Entrance, I can't to go again eventually.



Spoiler: Pictures































I know those pic are old :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WrayBryatt said:


> I would too. Not on purpose but I would. It'll be too hard to resist. There was this roman mark a fat chick man...the fans boy are they like the ugly kid that got nowhere in hs lol anyway her voice was shaking at the mere thought of Roma. Coming through our section before the show started. I thought it was cute but this mid 30s woman dressed like a nerd and marking out for roman..I thought it was weird. She seemed to be missing a few screws BT whatever. If you have never been to a live effect I suggest a ppv or live effect. The commerickals really suck.
> 
> They air wwe sponsor commercials during some commercials breaks. Like when they sheduled the handicap match against reigns. I expected them to get in the ring. They aired that spicy chip thing on the titantron and roman reigns just waited in the ring. Then when they come back fro. Commercial or a recap they cut the last music has was playing they cut it back on to make it look like the song was playing duringthe break or recap.
> 
> Also like rybaxel is getting ready for a match and they are recapping shit that doesn't involve them or their opponents..I didn't like that either. Way to get ppl in the live audience excited about the match in front of them at the very moment
> 
> Its kinda sad cause when the cameras are off kayfabe kinda dies. It took me out of my element.
> 
> 
> If you wonder why some crowds suck But can never pt your finger on it. Well now you know some small nuggets of information.
> 
> Stephanie getting arrested could havw had a bigger pop if we knew who he detectives were in the beginning. Still got a great pop but could have been epic
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Commercials in the venue :maury

Last WWE event I went to was when they had Big E win the IC title, and they never ran ads on us. Just goes to show how desperate they've gotten since the Network dropped, and flopped.*


----------



## WrayBryatt

LigerJ81 said:


> Last December(Last RAW of the year) being at a RAW is an Awesome feeling, especially when it's a good RAW(Lesnar cameback that night).
> I had a seat near the Entrance, I can't to go again eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know those pic are old :lol


Awesome that's where I want to sit next time or I want to sit with the hard camera. I hated seeing their backs whenever they cut a promo Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress

The live events can be exciting but they suck at the same time. You have no clue what's going on because you can't hear the commentary. You do end up staring at the big screen and these random packages. The last time I went was in 2011 for RAW. The girl in front of me would not shut the fuck up about Randy Orton. She screamed for him all night. But I still want to get those Royal Rumble tickets and go through the headache again. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD info



Saw another report that said Del Rio vs Roman started off with good back and forth action. They also fought in front of the announcers twice. Still looking for more info :lol Good to see they started off with some energy instead of a slow burn type thing. Sometimes it's good to have a match that comes out the gate throwing punches 



Good pics, Liger  Old pics or not, awesome stuff :dance

Make a sign for us in the Roman thread when you go Empress :


----------



## LigerJ81

Empress said:


> The live events can be exciting but they suck at the same time. *You have no clue what's going on because you can't hear the commentary*. You do end up staring at the big screen and these random packages. The last time I went was in 2011 for RAW. The girl in front of me would not shut the fuck up about Randy Orton. She screamed for him all night. But I still want to get those Royal Rumble tickets and go through the headache again. :lol


I think thats the best part(for me atleast) I don't have to hear Cole or King talking about random stuff during matches :cheer


----------



## WrayBryatt

The Reigns Train said:


> *Commercials in the venue :maury
> 
> Last WWE event I went to was when they had Big E win the IC title, and they never ran ads on us. Just goes to show how desperate they've gotten since the Network dropped, and flopped.*


Yes they ran that tositioes like commercial. They ran a com.ercial about the wwe network. Subscribe right now and show the confirmation number and you get a free wwe T-shirt of your choice I think it was Daniel Bryan yes shirt,cena, sheamus and can't remember the fourth one.

Once again last subscribers don't get shit. That's what pisses me off. 

They ran crazy ads. Roman reigns in the ring after jumping the authority pretty much and we have to wait.. I thought that was dumb. Bo Dallas is the only guy that kept the sht in character. When the cameras cut off most wrestlers dropped the act and start walking to the back. Sometimes with the heel/face not to far back..which was weird lol.

But bo kept his gimmick up even when the segment transitioned. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress

My friends and I have a mini plan to hijack the Royal Rumble if they come to Philly. I have to turn a few of them into Roman fans though but I will represent the empire. And I'm for damn sure getting close enough to Roman for a pic or something.

@Liger
Now that you mention it, maybe not hearing the commentary isn't so bad. I can't stand the three idiots they have now.


----------



## Wynter

:banderas That's because Bo is everything glorious and right in this world :bo

Of course he kept kayfabe. That awesome bastard :mark:


And that concludes Wynter's Bo Marking of the Day


----------



## WrayBryatt

LigerJ81 said:


> I think thats the best part(for me atleast) I don't have to hear Cole or King talking about random stuff during matches :cheer


Yeah but you can't follow the story line and to be honest wrestling fans esp non marks are a sore spot for me. These guys ruin the show and if they are super marks they are annoying as fuck too. This guy wouldn't stop screaming at Stephanie. My gosh. Some people try to get themselves over. It's annoying just watch the fuckibg show

When people says vince doesn't think highly of his fan base he's actually right to think that

Go to a professional sporting event then go to wwe. It's like fucking gremlins come out lol. I wish there were more smart fans.

Not one person I asked watched battlegrounds and I asked a handful. I thought that was kinda shameful

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress

WrayBryatt said:


> Yes they ran that tositioes like commercial. They ran a com.ercial about the wwe network. Subscribe right now and show the confirmation number and you get a free wwe T-shirt of your choice I think it was Daniel Bryan yes shirt,cena, sheamus and can't remember the fourth one.
> 
> Once again last subscribers don't get shit. That's what pisses me off.
> 
> They ran crazy ads. Roman reigns in the ring after jumping the authority pretty much and we have to wait.. I thought that was dumb. Bo Dallas is the only guy that kept the sht in character. When the cameras cut off most wrestlers dropped the act and start walking to the back. Sometimes with the heel/face not to far back..which was weird lol.
> 
> But bo kept his gimmick up even when the segment transitioned.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Which heel and face walked off together? If you don't mind sharing. 

Bo is committed.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Empress said:


> My friends and I have a mini plan to hijack the Royal Rumble if they come to Philly. I have to turn a few of them into Roman fans though but I will represent the empire. And I'm for damn sure getting close enough to Roman for a pic or something.
> 
> @Liger
> Now that you mention it, maybe not hearing the commentary isn't so bad. I can't stand the three idiots they have now.


Don't hijack is such an annoying move. Cena fans tried to hijack the show before it started. It was sooo annoying. I laughed at the fans that were like I came to see cena and the dad was like hell come at the end... Not reading that he won't be here.


Lolololol

A lot of cena marks were bad he wasn't there. I don't blame the mentally retarded kids but the regular fans lol. Come on.

They wanted to hijack a show and he wasn't even there

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

One of the thing I really enjoyed that night was to experienced The Wyatt Family Entrance up close. 


Spoiler: Pictures















I would definitely say try getting Seats near the Entrance on the left so your in the Camera's view for TV and most of the Wrestlers leave on that side.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Empress said:


> Which heel and face walked off together? If you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Bo is committed.


I don't remember they didn't walk off together but it was like they were a few paces in front of them. Like if the wrestler was at the entrance the other one was midway up the ramp.

Um if you got your ass kicked and that person is in reach.. Wouldn't you go after them? That killed it for me lol.

I enjoyed myself but it's amazing how things come off better on tv then in person. Paige fucked up an and started skipping and shit
Remember during the recap of her turn she held a pose then was going to leave skipping. Camera man told her to come back and she still held the arms up pose. Then after the segment I expected her to start skipping again, but they were showing something on the from and the cameras weren't on her anymore and she just walked backstage lol.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

WrayBryatt said:


> Yeah but you can't follow the story line and to be honest wrestling fans esp non marks are a sore spot for me. These guys ruin the show and if they are super marks they are annoying as fuck too. This guy wouldn't stop screaming at Stephanie. My gosh. Some people try to get themselves over. It's annoying just watch the fuckibg show
> 
> When people says vince doesn't think highly of his fan base he's actually right to think that
> 
> Go to a professional sporting event then go to wwe. It's like fucking gremlins come out lol. I wish there were more smart fans.
> 
> Not one person I asked watched battlegrounds and I asked a handful. I thought that was kinda shameful
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


One thing that kinda pisses me sometimes is kids. I know they can't help it sometimes but I would enjoy the show more if they didn't shout stuff like you suck for 10 mins straight :lol


----------



## WrayBryatt

LigerJ81 said:


> One of the thing I really enjoyed that night was to experienced The Wyatt Family Entrance up close.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely say try getting Seats near the Entrance on the left so your in the Camera's view for TV and most of the Wrestlers leave on that side.


I will do that. Hopefully they come.for a ppvCause I'm not sure I'd be down to pay heavy for an event that doesn't have a lot of wrestling on the free show lol.


Wyatt is my favorite and his shit..just flew over everyone's head. It was over before it even started. Honestly recall very little of it and the fans ruined it for.me.with the what chants. Cena marks ruin everything. Could barely hear his promo.before it cut to the backstage scene


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrayBryatt

LigerJ81 said:


> One thing that kinda pisses me sometimes is kids. I know they can't help it sometimes but I would enjoy the show more if they didn't shout stuff like you suck for 10 mins straight :lol


Its the kids and the nerds. Like after going to the event and see I g soany ugly peoe on my.life I can. See why Jericho called them worms and shit. I can see why the rock called them monkey crap and I can. See why people don't subscribe to the network.

Roman reigns is that crossover guy. He's going to bring much more attractive wen(and even men) into the arenas and they'll buy his merch.

I don't want to harp on the mentally I'll but cena has a lot of retarded fans.. Those promo he cuts..man he's not joking. I've never seen that much retarded people..ever. Not a terrible thing.I think it's cool they have a hero and shit but idk it just took me for a surprise lol

So many kids and So many marks trying to get noticed and severely old.

The marks bothered me the most. Not the smart marks either. These are fans that casually watch the product and not apart of the iwc. These people absolutely suck!

Cena had some hot chicks as fans too..roman on the other hand....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

If you could book Roman to feud with any midcard talent, who'd you pick? 

Despite all my optimism,, there's still lingering fear WWE won't slow Roman down if he doesn't improve in time. Sometimes I think they will do something dumb like throw him to the wolves or he'll get tossed to oblivion, because WWE just had too much of a high expectation from a guy with such limited experience. and decides to give up on him. 

I'd really would have preferred Roman doing a program with Randy and then moving on to a wrestler not Triple H. More so dropping to uppermid to gain more experience. Then he could find his footing, perfect his character and improve his in ring work without being under such heavy scrutiny and backlash. 

I don't understand what's the big hurry with him. Just thinking of a guy with such potential being ruined makes me fpalm

It really can't be healthy to put so much pressure on a guy with not even 4 years of true singles experience. I mean, yeah, they did that with a very green Rock. But he at least had a few years of singles experience before he really got over/blew up in the main event scene.


----------



## Devitt

:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

Punk wasn't the main event during his reign at all.. why do people leave that fact out? It's one of the reasons Punk got upset. Cena was the main event during Punk's reign you dumb haters. As for reigns I think he will draw if he keeps his edge and goes back to his cooler uni.


----------



## midnightmischief

mammoth post here - sorry peeps lol (have cut down some of the quotes to shorten the post)




WrayBryatt said:


> I'm going to keep whoring this. I wish roman gave me a fist bump
> At least dean gave me a high five
> 
> Reigns made me laugh at the end lol


what a cool video, loved it. so cool to see all three guys (and kane) in the ring together. they need to bring this stuff to tv (wwe - if your really watching take note :lol: )



The Reigns Train said:


> *But Reigns isn't over guys :ti*


NAH - that's a pic taken in an alternate universe surely :lmao



WrayBryatt said:


> Security allowed me to move up I was row five I moved to the barricade, I got to see roman come through my side, I'll post that later lol.but with ground level it's hard to see, next time I'll sit in 100 level cause people are obstructing your view, some fucking bitch standee in her chair and blocked my view especially for the entrances. Fucking cena bitch


the first house show I went to I was in the 3rd row from the front, thought it was awesome until the show started and people kept standing in front of me (I'm pretty short so it really sucked). 2nd house show I went to, I was 3 rows into the bottom stairs which was great. was a bit away from the ring but not too far and I was able to see over all the people standing up lol. 3rd show I actually got the same as the 2nd so that was cool.
IMO the best seats are either right at the barrier or further back on a raised level. if your on the floor but not in the 1st row, it is really annoying with people standing in front of you.



cookiepuss said:


> I remember seeing Reigns doing this really cool standing elbow drop once and it looked awesome.It's not like he just fell on the guy, he literally jumped on spot and made it look effortless doing this.


that match sounds great, would love to see that too.



LigerJ81 said:


> Last December(Last RAW of the year) being at a RAW is an Awesome feeling, especially when it's a good RAW(Lesnar cameback that night).
> I had a seat near the Entrance, I can't to go again eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know those pic are old :lol


great pics, I may have to dig out my pics from my experiences. LOL you think those are old, mine were from when ECW were merged with smackdown (1st show) edge was with Vicky and battling batista (2nd show) and the year following that (3rd show) hahahahaha
don't think they would be worth posting in here though, these were WAY before the shield even existed. some great photos though. Might actually make a thread for them (something I have never done LOL)



WynterWarm12 said:


> If you could book Roman to feud with any midcard talent, who'd you pick?


been thinking about this and I cannot for the life of me think of a single competitor. whoever it is, I think they would have to be a fast mover and of decent size. Roman is best when he gets the speed boost... and him against someone small just looks funny to me.

was funny watching raw, every time the cameras were on the commentators I automatically was watching gallina and trying to see joelle. LOL never would have noticed them if someone hadn't pointed them out on here.
at one point a bit after the handicap match I noticed Gallina getting up and walking away - all I could think was 'lucky girl, shes probably going backstage to see her man' hahaha
totally get what you guys were saying about it being hard being a partner of a wrestler (or any celebrity to be honest) - I don't know if I could cope, you would have to have so much trust and patience. especially when there are fans out there who can get totally obsessed and psycho. (I don't believe I am there yet :lmao)

anyways, haven't done a gif post for a while so enjoy. (using spoiler tags since this is such a long post already.)



Spoiler: don't want to make the post any longer













love the hair










what is with the face? LOL










uuuunnnnnnn










just wanna give him a hug










missing the bromance...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*People are already wishing injury on Roman to prevent his push. This is getting pathetic:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-should-take-his-place-lesnar-match-wm31.html


----------



## The Bloodline

It's definitely a poorly worded thread title. Should have just been, "Instead of Reigns, who would you like to see face Lesnar at Mania?", smh. hopefully no one actually wishes the guy gets hurt.

As for a midcard guy to feud with I'd actually like Kofi or Big E. That's only if they're getting the heel turn and relevancy I think they're about to get with the new nation of domination. It would be nice to see Roman go against that stable and i think he'd put on nice matches with either. Plus it would give that group a big push.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *People are already wishing injury on Roman to prevent his push. This is getting pathetic:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-should-take-his-place-lesnar-match-wm31.html


But yet if someone were to say an IWC darling should get injured, the keyboard warriors would would break their fingers. And I can't help but notice that most of those wishing the hardest for Roman to get an injury have Daniel Bryan avatars.:side: And whining that Ambrose should get the spot even though he's being booked like he is the next Stone Cold. But of course he's being held back because of Roman and his "looks". I like Ambrose, but I'm getting sick of folks acting like he died for wrestling and no one else is worthy enough to be in the same ring as him. 


I believe in karma. I don't put bad energy out there on people who are just doing their jobs and not hurting anyone. Roman just may end up the healthiest of them all by the time Wrestlemania comes around.


----------



## imWAYova

I hope Roman Reigns stays healthy, and I wouldnt wish injury on anyone on the roster especially Dean Ambrose or Daniel Bryan because I look forward to feuds in the near future but unfortunately people are determined to tear Reigns down so its only going to get worse as the weeks go by.


----------



## Empress

Anyway, I still haven't seen Roman's fiancee on RAW. But then again, I wasn't really looking but now I'm curious. 

As far as midcard feuds, I think his and Randy's is good. It has finally started to develop on screen.


----------



## imWAYova

Ive only caught a glimpse of her at the HOF sitting next to Reigns. I had no idea she shows up on Raw to support him. I hear Orton and Reigns have had alot of practice during house shows the past few months, Randy is going to make Reigns look like a million bucks on his breakout night(I think)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> I like Ambrose, but I'm getting sick of folks acting like he died for wrestling and no one else is worthy enough to be in the same ring as him.
> 
> 
> I believe in karma. I don't put bad energy out there on people who are just doing their jobs and not hurting anyone. Roman just may end up the healthiest of them all by the time Wrestlemania comes around.


*Yeah, it's beyond annoying. "Reigns is only pushed for looks", yet Dean's thread is constantly spammed with sexualized gifs.

Say anything negative about Ambrose and they'll no sell the criticism, attack Reigns, then follow up with "You just want Dean to fail.", while wishing Roman flops in the same breath fpalm.

Posts like this:


NeyNey said:



His aura, his energy, the ultra enormous connection he creates with you, the excitement, the intensity

Click to expand...

are perfectly acceptable for Dean, but God forbid we say it. It's obviously just an excuse to admire his hair .


The hypocrisy here is pathetic.*


----------



## Eulonzo

I have to admit, I'm digging Reigns's Shield Remix theme. :banderas

It's badass to listen to.


----------



## NeyNey

The Reigns Train said:


> Posts like this:
> 
> 
> 
> His aura, his energy, the ultra enormous connection he creates with you, the excitement, the intensity
> 
> 
> 
> are perfectly acceptable for Dean, but God forbid we say it.
Click to expand...

Now it looks like I'm one of those blinkered Reigns haters. enaldo 

Just fuck them. 
I mean there he is, your favorite wrestler, giving you joy, excitement and all that and that's fucking awesome.
Nobody can tell you what you are or how you should feel while watching him.
I cringed so fucking much for the few guys who tried to Boo Reigns on RAW just for the sake of it.
I mean, if you just don't like Reigns, 'cause he doesn't appeal to you that's fine.
But most posts I read in here have the same pattern.
-Feeling threatened (Superman Push)
-The Dirt Sheets said so
-Big Guys suck


----------



## Empress

Hate thread #6837847496859875097897840798704698704697

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1335153-10-superstars-should-get-pushed-before-reigns.html


----------



## A-C-P

:lmao...Well hope the Reigns' superfans enjoy being the new Cena fans around here, that sure didn't take long unk2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NeyNey said:


> Now it looks like I'm one of those blinkered Reigns haters. enaldo
> 
> Just fuck them.
> I mean there he is, your favorite wrestler, giving you joy, excitement and all that and that's fucking awesome.
> Nobody can tell you what you are or how you should feel while watching him.
> I cringed so fucking much for the few guys who tried to Boo Reigns on RAW just for the sake of it.
> I mean, if you just don't like Reigns, 'cause he doesn't appeal to you that's fine.
> But most posts I read in here have the same pattern.
> -Feeling threatened (Superman Push)
> -The Dirt Sheets said so
> -Big Guys suck


*
<3 you, just an example of the hypocrisy. No Reigns hater would dare question your love for Ambrose because it fits their agenda.*


----------



## MP92

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

He's got the potential to. I like watching him hit his spots with the corner clothesline, the apron dropkick, the superman punch and then the spear, but he he needs to add more. He doesn't need 100 different moves or anything, maybe 4-5 more. And those 4-5 more should be some type of power-slams. Only powermove he does regularly is the Samoan drop. Right now he's really just a striker. More about explosive movements than lifting guys. I think he'll get there eventually but some people will (and already are growing impatient with him, which is their prerogative)

As far as mic skills, I really don't think he's that bad. He's not going to crack jokes like the Rock or Cena, he's just going to be short and to the point. When you have the presence and the aura that he does, you don't need any words. It speaks for you.


----------



## Empress

A-C-P said:


> :lmao...Well hope the Reigns' superfans enjoy being the new Cena fans around here, that sure didn't take long unk2


I'm indifferent to Cena, but at least he has success to counter the smarks. It's going to be quite some time before Reigns has the same receipts. 

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not one to stop being a fan of someone just because it's not popular. I detest sheep mentality. So, I'll proudly be a Reigns fan. Even if I'm one of the few. :EDWIN5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'll remember the 10 regular posters in here, and I will call out the last minute boarders of the Reigns Train after Wrestlemania.*


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

Can somebody from the ratings thread chime in and post the quarter hour increases/decreases during his segments from the last few weeks? I think that would add some facts to a thread full of speculation. Even if his segments tank (which I doubt) I still see a lot in him, he's the most mainstream friendly wrestler since TNAs Magnus (who got buried as a World Champ LMAO in order for TNA to make sure they don't accidently create a star) IMHO.


----------



## cmiller4642

*I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*

and then of course the odds must be overcome


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*

CM Punk was in the main event when he turned heel in the Summer of 2012. He main evented Summerslam, NOC, HIAC, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble and Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*

Hopefully.


----------



## LigerJ81

I won't turn on Reigns even if WWE decides to make him the new "Cena". Hell I like Cena even though his character is stale as 5 months old ritz crackers.

As long as I can enjoy my Skittles on Train, I'm cool


----------



## hng13

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*

It doesn't really matter if they turn him heel or not, he'll get cheers against Cena.


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*



hng13 said:


> It doesn't really matter if they turn him heel or not, he'll get cheers against Cena.


Ryback version 2.0 

Ryback was in the same position as Reigns 2 years ago.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*

I thought Cena *was* the heel? (in disguise)


----------



## A-C-P

LigerJ81 said:


> I won't turn on Reigns even if WWE decides to make him the new "Cena". Hell I like Cena even though his character is stale as 5 months old ritz crackers.
> 
> *As long as I can enjoy my Skittles on Train, I'm cool*


What kind of monster would ban Skittles from a Train? :trips4


----------



## Winter's cooling

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No money in him, *he's Orton.* They picked the wrong guy. Whoever it is that does become the true face of the company for the next era, *it'll be a guy that can talk.* That requirement hasn't changed for being a mega star, regardless of how much they want it to.


Orton CAN talk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UesS2lguOMw


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*

Would be a nice swerve if Cena turned heel instead. I mean c'mon, what a better way to build Reigns up as the next top star by having Cena turn heel. If there is anyone would that should turn it's Cena, and he should join with the Authority as well, as their crown jewell. It always seemed kind've silly to me that the Auhtority and Vince would have beef with Cena when he already is the face of the WWE. The perfect employee and all that.


----------



## Empress

I've mentioned before that I love Beyonce. But a lot of folks were talking shit about her after 4 underperformed and then they called her out because she didn't release a new album and went on tour. The haters said she was done and that she didn't have it anymore. And then December 13, 2013 happened.









Roman's mic drop is about to come too. If all goes well, Wrestlemania could be very sweet.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*



Winter's cooling said:


> Orton CAN talk
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UesS2lguOMw


He'll have moments of brilliance here and there, especially when he interacts with the crowd, but he's usually boring to listen to. 

I'm just glad he's not doing those "My name is Randy Orton..." promos anymore. Those were beyond dreadful.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*

WWE needs to fuck off if they don't turn Cena instead.

Reigns is going to be the Nr.1 guy in the longterm whereas Cena is already like 37, if anybody should turn it's him. It will also give Reigns an extra boost from fans knowing that he was the guy that forced Cena to finally go to the dark side.

Reigns turning would be a devastating move to WWE in General. 

I think Cena is scared though, he may drop from the Top Face to the Nr.2 Heel a few months after his heel turn is completed...he will have to compete with Bray Wyatt for the Top Spot and he won't be able to have a Heel vs Heel feud so he can't bury him again and Bray will outperform him, that's unquestionable. Cena can't run from both Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns at the same time, and more importantly...he can't do it forever. It's time he makes room for the true Top 2 guys in the WWE and fucks of to Hollywood making Mockbusters and B-Movies.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

Cena didn't need a heel turn to feud with Bryan so potential Cena vs Reigns feud might be face vs face.


----------



## Winter's cooling

*Re: Roman reings a future draw??*



The True Believer said:


> He'll have moments of brilliance here and there, especially when he interacts with the crowd, but he's usually boring to listen to.
> 
> I'm just glad he's not doing those "My name is Randy Orton..." promos anymore. Those were beyond dreadful.


He's awesome when not heavily scripted.When he is, it's boring yeah, but he can still cut a promo when he feels like it.


----------



## MP92

My view on Reigns is he's got a long way to go before he is a polished all around talent, but I think he'll get there. I can understand to some extent why some people don't like him, and he's far from perfect, but what draws me to him is his presence and athleticism. The guy has shit-kicker and badass written all over him. That's something that can't be taught. You either got it or you don't. The things that he lacks are things that can be taught and improved upon, such as calling a match, cutting a promo, ect. 

He's also not your typical ''big guy''. He's not even really that big compared to other big guys in the company. He can move very well. He's a natural athlete. He's got great footwork. He has very explosive movements. He'll never be a technical wrestler like Hart or Benoit, he won't be a high flyer, he's gonna be that guy who just runs you down like a freight train which I love. I do hope though that he starts to incorporate more slams into his repertoire.


----------



## CookiePuss

A-C-P said:


> :lmao...Well hope the Reigns' superfans enjoy being the new Cena fans around here, that sure didn't take long unk2


Not sure what difference it makes. If you like a wrestler you like a wrestler. You make it sound like its bad or some kind of horrible thing to like him or something. 

Maybe I'm misreading your post.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

I have a really bad feeling that Roman Reigns is going to get boring fast unless they give him some new moves. I'd let him do a powerbomb, abdominal stretch, big boot, leg drop, bull-dog ect.

There's only so many times I can see that superman punch, it's one of those moves where... it can get old really fast.

Expand the moveset, go a bit more relaxed on the mic and he's ready, his look speaks for itself.


----------



## A-C-P

cookiepuss said:


> Not sure what difference it makes. If you like a wrestler you like a wrestler. You make it sound like its bad or some kind of horrible thing to like him or something.
> 
> Maybe I'm misreading your post.


I was not insinuating that liking Reigns is a bad thing (I will never knock someone for who they are a fan of), in fact pretty sure I am on record in this thread saying I like Reigns, just not to the extent that some here do. My point was the Reigns fans are being treated and are going to have to go through the same things that Cena fans have been for the past # of years.

I am more referring to the posters who do have the opinion you posted, that liking Reigns is a horrible thing, I am not one of those posters though.


----------



## Empress

A-C-P, you're cool. I respect posters like you. You're not Roman's #1 fan but you give credit where its due and point out his shortcomings without acting as though he has no business in the WWE. I place more value on opinions such as yours because you're not a blind hater.

@KingSheamus

I'd like to see him add a few more moves and add a running powerbomb. He has the strength to carry it out. He seems to be expanding his moveset. I hope the submission hold at Battleground was not a one time occurrence.



MP92 said:


> My view on Reigns is he's got a long way to go before he is a polished all around talent, but I think he'll get there. I can understand to some extent why some people don't like him, and he's far from perfect, but what draws me to him is his presence and athleticism. The guy has shit-kicker and badass written all over him. That's something that can't be taught. You either got it or you don't. The things that he lacks are things that can be taught and improved upon, such as calling a match, cutting a promo, ect.
> 
> He's also not your typical ''big guy''. He's not even really that big compared to other big guys in the company. He can move very well. He's a natural athlete. He's got great footwork. He has very explosive movements. He'll never be a technical wrestler like Hart or Benoit, he won't be a high flyer, he's gonna be that guy who just runs you down like a freight train which I love. I do hope though that he starts to incorporate more slams into his repertoire.


I agree with you. He does have "it" which can't be taught. The rest will come along. I think it will. He has a finite window of opportunity to make improvements. Unfortunately, for him, it's only a few more months since the WWE is grooming him to be the next big star.


----------



## Devitt

Other way around. If theyre serious about roman being the next face of the cō, that is probably what they're saving cena's heel turn for.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*

I bet you're wrong, OP. He's going to take over Cena's spot when Cena leaves for his promising movie career.


----------



## Empress

Cena turning heel is like Big Foot. You've got to see it to believe it. It would be major if Cena turned heel for Roman, but I doubt the WWE would mess with their merchandise sales.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I made a thread a few months ago asking if Reigns should use the Jackknife as a finisher. Needless to say it wasn't received well :hayden3 *

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...eigns-adopt-jackknife-powerbomb-finisher.html



A-C-P said:


> I was not insinuating that liking Reigns is a bad thing (I will never knock someone for who they are a fan of), in fact pretty sure I am on record in this thread saying I like Reigns, just not to the extent that some here do. My point was the Reigns fans are being treated and are going to have to go through the same things that Cena fans have been for the past # of years.
> 
> I am more referring to the posters who do have the opinion you posted, that liking Reigns is a horrible thing, I am not one of those posters though.


*You're pretty much the posterboy for neutral posters on the forum.*


----------



## Empress

The one man Reigns Train vs. pretty much everyone else. :jordan5 When I was lurking, I got my life with how you wouldn't back down. You still don't. 

I found some new Roman pics. 










Roman Reigns with a very lucky fan at #RAW last night!










Roman leaving the arena. Peace Out!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> The one man Reigns Train vs. pretty much everyone else. :jordan5 When I was lurking, I got my life with how you wouldn't back down. You still don't.


*I win Handicap matches on the forum \ :reigns /*



Empress said:


> I found some new Roman pics.
> 
> Roman Reigns with a very lucky fan at #RAW last night!
> 
> Roman leaving the arena. Peace Out!


*:lel I'm going to use this image anytime I drop a "TYPE BOMB" and exit a thread. 

Yep, that was corny, but I'm owning it.*


----------



## Deptford

Oh yall aint got a part 2 with 20 pages yet :banderas 
Damn my bad...












I won.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Deptford said:


> Oh yall aint got a part 2 with 20 pages yet :banderas
> 
> 
> I won.


*Or, our thread isn't locked because we act civilized :jericho2*


----------



## Empress

I'm sure if we spammed this thread with gifs, we could get there. 

Or merge all the threads dedicated to :reigns


----------



## A-C-P

Empress said:


> I'm sure if we spammed this thread with gifs, we could get there.
> 
> Or merge all the threads dedicated to :reigns


You don't want that, You know the WWE, if they think Reigns is getting to popular with "Smarks" they will stop pushing him :jericho2


----------



## LigerJ81

Nah our Thread is like a Spirit Bomb, all the Negative turns into "Hype Fueled" Energy. Once it hits, this forum will blow up for sure. :lol

:reigns=Goku
:ambrose3=Vegeta


----------



## PUNKY

Empress said:


> The one man Reigns Train vs. pretty much everyone else. :jordan5 When I was lurking, I got my life with how you wouldn't back down. You still don't.
> 
> I found some new Roman pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns with a very lucky fan at #RAW last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman leaving the arena. Peace Out!


That lucky bitch !!! I hate her. ggggrrrrr.  


The Reigns Train said:


> *I win Handicap matches on the forum \ :reigns /*
> 
> 
> 
> *:lel I'm going to use this image anytime I drop a "TYPE BOMB" and exit a thread.
> 
> Yep, that was corny, but I'm owning it.*


Wow a "type bomb" :lmao:lmao:lmao

Oh and another fan pic. I seriously need to get to the uk shows when their over here... :


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*



cmiller4642 said:


> Ryback version 2.0
> 
> Ryback was in the same position as Reigns 2 years ago.


an Ryback was over until he lost like what 6-9 straight ppvs, was turned in the middle of it, then lost his initial heel feud to Cena not winning a match despite technically winning that last man standing, then he went on to lose a feud with Punk despite having Heyman and Axel around. But yes don't give any context to why he fell off. Of course Ryback fell apart they took a badass and made him a bad bitch lol.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: I bet Reigns is going to turn heel just like Batista to feud with Cena*



Loudness said:


> I think Cena is scared though, he may drop from the Top Face to the Nr.2 Heel a few months after his heel turn is completed...he will have to compete with Bray Wyatt for the Top Spot and he won't be able to have a Heel vs Heel feud so he can't bury him again and Bray will outperform him, that's unquestionable. Cena can't run from both Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns at the same time, and more importantly...he can't do it forever. It's time he makes room for the true Top 2 guys in the WWE and fucks of to Hollywood making Mockbusters and B-Movies.


Lmao not Mockbusters though. Though a Cena inspired Superman vs Batman mockbuster could be throw in Orton with deep bat talk about going to the Papers... if he has too and that could be high time gold.


----------



## RapShepard

MP92 said:


> He's also not your typical ''big guy''. He's not even really that big compared to other big guys in the company. He can move very well. He's a natural athlete. He's got great footwork. He has very explosive movements. He'll never be a technical wrestler like Hart or Benoit, he won't be a high flyer, he's gonna be that guy who just runs you down like a freight train which I love. I do hope though that he starts to incorporate more slams into his repertoire.


yes give him a good spinebuster, maybe a tilt a whirl sideslam (always loved those), and a running powerslam. and Hell give him the Jackknife complete with Diesel/Nash hair taunt as an alternate finisher and he has a little more leeway for the fans who do need match variety.


----------



## RapShepard

LigerJ81 said:


> Nah our Thread is like a Spirit Bomb, all the Negative turns into "Hype Fueled" Energy. Once it hits, this forum will blow up for sure. :lol
> 
> :reigns=Goku
> :ambrose3=Vegeta


so is Rollins=Gohan lol because shit was adult Gohan a let down, besides that brief Super Buu I plan to kill you moment.


----------



## PUNKY

Just for future reference your meant to multi quote. Your not suppose to post all the quotes seperatley, Not trying to be an asshole it just clogs the thread a bit. EDIT no problem. I guessed you didn't know haha.


----------



## RapShepard

my bad didn't know will do next time, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Empress

Welcome to the official thread RapShepard. Hope you stick around. The more Roman fans, the better.


----------



## Loudness

RapShepard said:


> so is Rollins=Gohan lol because shit was adult Gohan a let down, besides that brief Super Buu I plan to kill you moment.


You guys have no clue what you're talking about.

Cena = Mr. Satan (wins matches through fixing and brags about overcoming the odds to the world later)

Roman Reigns = Goku

Ambrose = Vegeta

Rollins = Future Trunks

Roman Reigns + Ambrose + Rollins aka Shield FUSION = SSJ 4 Gogeta.


----------



## RapShepard

for sure good to be in a thread with people who understand that just because you're not a technician that it doesn't mean you don't deserve a top spot and that having an "it" factor really is a thing especially in entertainment and to not go with someone with that is criminal. You can find technicians anywhere but that aura certain wrestlers have doesn't just grow on trees or get taught in wrestling school.


----------



## tbp82

Wynter asked a few pages back what mid-carder would we want Roman to feud with. Id say The Miz. You could have Miz save his title by gettimg DQ'd in their first match (raw) getting counted out in their second match (raw) and then Reigns take the title in the pay per view finale and retain the title at the next ppv in the rematch.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tbp82 said:


> Wynter asked a few pages back what mid-carder would we want Roman to feud with. Id say The Miz. You could have Miz save his title by gettimg DQ'd in their first match (raw) getting counted out in their second match (raw) and then Reigns take the title in the pay per view finale and retain the title at the next ppv in the rematch.


I would like to see Sheamus vs Reigns (since Sheamus works a slower type of match i think it would suit Reigns so he could get a longer match and both have explosive moves to get crowd into it)


----------



## A-C-P

Would love to see a Reigns/Ryback feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Would love to see a Reigns/Ryback feud.





Spoiler: Smackdown



*Thankfully, Ryback is breaking away from Curtis Axel* :dance


----------



## Empress

Ryback is cool. He's funny. The WWE messed up his push.

The Miz and Roman would be great in a program together. One thinks he is Mr. Hollywood and the other looks like he belongs in Hollywood. Miz puts in solid work in the ring and mic. I don't get the nuclear hate for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Ryback is cool. He's funny. The WWE messed up his push.
> 
> The Miz and Roman would be great in a program together. One thinks he is Mr. Hollywood and the other looks like he belongs in Hollywood. Miz puts in solid work in the ring and mic. I don't get the nuclear hate for him.











+








=


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Roman Reigns Custom WWE Entrance






Enjoy <3


----------



## Empress

A fan made drawing


----------



## LigerJ81

Empress said:


> A fan made drawing


:lol


----------



## CookiePuss

A-C-P said:


> I am more referring to the posters who do have the opinion you posted, that liking Reigns is a horrible thing, I am not one of those posters though.


Got ya. :saul



RaneGaming said:


> I would like to see Sheamus vs Reigns (since Sheamus works a slower type of match i think it would suit Reigns so he could get a longer match and both have explosive moves to get crowd into it)


I'd love a program between the 2 especially if Sheamus turns heel. I think they could have some decent matches. Sheamus is a great worker and he could push Reigns to a pretty good match, I think.



Empress said:


> A fan made drawing


That's pretty neat pic


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

cookiepuss said:


> I'd love a program between the 2 especially if Sheamus turns heel. I think they could have some decent matches. Sheamus is a great worker and he could push Reigns to a pretty good match, I think.


Oh yes Sheamus would be a heel for that it's the only time he's watchable


----------



## Empress

RaneGaming said:


> Roman Reigns Custom WWE Entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy <3


I meant to ask if you made these. Good job. 

Sheamus is alright but very stale. They need to make him a heel ASAP. The fella is floundering at the moment.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Empress said:


> I meant to ask if you made these. Good job.
> 
> Sheamus is alright but very stale. They need to make him a heel ASAP. The fella is floundering at the moment.


sadly i did not make them  

and Sheamus is just 1 of the many wrestlers that needs to be in a story to be interesting and because of the forced pushes as a baby face it's just made fan's reject that side of him but i think most people enjoy him as the rough/vengeful heel. and i think if he did an attack on reigns after a match and blamed Reigns for his status in wwe(dropping into lower card) since Shield Debuted he could get some good heat hell even cost Reigns the title. (that way you can test waters with Reigns without him as champion to see if the crowd really want him as champion (or they just don't want Cena/Orton as champion)


----------



## southrnbygrace

Empress said:


> I'm indifferent to Cena, but at least he has success to counter the smarks. It's going to be quite some time before Reigns has the same receipts.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not one to stop being a fan of someone just because it's not popular. I detest sheep mentality. So, I'll proudly be a Reigns fan. Even if I'm one of the few. :EDWIN5


I've always decided *for myself* who I like to watch and who I don't. I never bash other people for enjoying people I hate (Heyman, Lesnar, Bo Dallas, Adam Rose). Hey, if they appeal to you, more power to you. I happen to see something in Reigns that I enjoy. Yes, he's handsome. Yes, he's getting a huge push right now. Yes, there is still room for improvement in some areas. But there is something about him that makes me unable to take my eyes off the screen when I see him. It's more than the looks, the power, the push, etc. It's that indefinable, undeniable IT factor. 

But that's me. Just cause I see it in him doesn't mean the whole world has to. However, why should I give in and NOT like someone just because other people don't like him? It's all in personal preference ya'll!!! I'll be on the Reigns train till we run out of track!!


----------



## Empress

I've liked a lot of wrestlers over the years since the Attitude era ended but Reigns is one of the few I've felt passionate about. I know he's not the best wrestler in the ring and his mic skills need improvement but like you said, he has a presence to him. It's not even his physical looks either. He carries himself with confidence and has the potential to shatter any ceiling. He seems very motivated to do so. I'd love to see him conquer wrestling and then go on to movies. He should follow The Rock's lead and make a career that is not solely dependent on in ring action.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Empress said:


> I've liked a lot of wrestlers over the years since the Attitude era ended but Reigns is one of the few I've felt passionate about. I know he's not the best wrestler in the ring and his mic skills need improvement but like you said, he has a presence to him. It's not even his physical looks either. He carries himself with confidence and has the potential to shatter any ceiling. He seems very motivated to do so. I'd love to see him conquer wrestling and then go on to movies.


it's the whole *IT* factor that *magic* that some people just have it just pours out that's how i feel anyway for myself i enjoy different wrestlers for different reason's some for wrestling performance, Story Telling, Look/style/attitude it just depends on the performer and how they pull me in and connect with me.


----------



## Apex Predator

Empress said:


> I've liked a lot of wrestlers over the years since the Attitude era ended but Reigns is one of the few I've felt passionate about. I know he's not the best wrestler in the ring and his mic skills need improvement but like you said, he has a presence to him. It's not even his physical looks either. He carries himself with confidence and has the potential to shatter any ceiling. He seems very motivated to do so. I'd love to see him conquer wrestling and then go on to movies. He should follow The Rock's lead and make a career that is not solely dependent on in ring action.


With Cm Punk gone it's opened the door for a lot of wrestlers to shine and reach for that brass ring. :vince


----------



## Empress

As much as I hated Punk leaving, it's been a blessing in disguise for other wrestlers. The guys on the roster would have to be fools not to take advantage of this opportunity to impress management and the crowds. I hope Roman has a breakthrough moment. Maybe it's Summerslam.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

southrnbygrace said:


> I'll be on the Reigns train till we run out of track!!


----------



## MP92

Empress said:


> I've liked a lot of wrestlers over the years since the Attitude era ended but Reigns is one of the few I've felt passionate about. I know he's not the best wrestler in the ring and his mic skills need improvement but like you said, he has a presence to him. It's not even his physical looks either. He carries himself with confidence and has the potential to shatter any ceiling. He seems very motivated to do so. I'd love to see him conquer wrestling and then go on to movies. *He should follow The Rock's lead and make a career that is not solely dependent on in ring action.*


It's funny you say that, because when I saw that the Rock was playing Hercules in his latest movie, I thought to myself, ''Reigns would be perfect for that''.


----------



## midnightmischief

Hey there Citizens of the #RomanEmpire :dance:cheer:dance:cheer

hows things going. see there was a few merges there, skipped over most of them, anything interesting said for a change? :cool2




Empress said:


> I'm indifferent to Cena, but at least he has success to counter the smarks. It's going to be quite some time before Reigns has the same receipts.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not one to stop being a fan of someone just because it's not popular. I detest sheep mentality. So, I'll proudly be a Reigns fan. Even if I'm one of the few. :EDWIN5


yep definitely not one to run with the flock either. I was a batista fan even when he came back and was booed out of nearly every arena. that only changed when I (finally) took notice of reigns and the shield lol but I still hold a place for batista and will be happy if he does come back. :



The Reigns Train said:


> *I'll remember the 10 regular posters in here, and I will call out the last minute boarders of the Reigns Train after Wrestlemania.*


hope you got my first class ticket ready...  :agree::agree::agree::agree::agree:



MP92 said:


> My view on Reigns is he's got a long way to go before he is a polished all around talent, but I think he'll get there. I can understand to some extent why some people don't like him, and he's far from perfect, but what draws me to him is his presence and athleticism. The guy has shit-kicker and badass written all over him. That's something that can't be taught. You either got it or you don't. The things that he lacks are things that can be taught and improved upon, such as calling a match, cutting a promo, ect.
> 
> He's also not your typical ''big guy''. He's not even really that big compared to other big guys in the company. He can move very well. He's a natural athlete. He's got great footwork. He has very explosive movements. He'll never be a technical wrestler like Hart or Benoit, he won't be a high flyer, he's gonna be that guy who just runs you down like a freight train which I love. I do hope though that he starts to incorporate more slams into his repertoire.


welcome to the thread, always refreshing to see a level headed poster come out of the shadows. :dance



A-C-P said:


> Would love to see a Reigns/Ryback feud.


at least ryback wouldn't have to worry about taking another 'triple powerbomb' :lmao reigns definitely needs to add a powerbomb of some description to his arsenal.... :ex:



LigerJ81 said:


> :lol


I still laugh when I see this meme... was hoping to get a glimpse of Joelle when dean was in the ring, would have loved to see if she reacted to her Uncle Dean. I am sure they all met each others family when they were rolling together and like to think that Romans daughter loved her Uncle Dean and Seth.

mind you, I was also hoping to get a glimpse of her when her daddy came out. would have totally melted my heart to see her cheering on daddy.

so funny when I think about it, I don't like kids but on raw when I was seeing Galina and Joelle I was paying more attention to Joelle because she is such a cutie. lol



MP92 said:


> It's funny you say that, because when I saw that the Rock was playing Hercules in his latest movie, I thought to myself, ''Reigns would be perfect for that''.


amen to that sister hahahaha :

so was thinking of discussion we could have to tide us over till the next showing but really could not come up with anything that has not been done to death sooooooooooo...... just for fun........

If you could remake any movie and have reigns play a character in it, who would you have him play?


----------



## tbp82

Reigns is a Diesal so he's going to win the WWE Title, defeat his best friend Dean Ambrose at Mania, hold the title a year, get a massive deal to go to TNA, become a part of a major faction and storyline that leads to TNA defeating WWE in the ratings for two years, win his first TNA World Title by defeating TNA's undefeated monster at Bound for Glory. Watch as TNA goes out of business. Return to WWE to feud with his other friend Seth Rollins for the WWE Title. Leave WWE and go to Global Force Wrestling and win their hall of fame title then return to WWE to cost an Indy Darling the WWE Title.....See Being a Diesal isn't so bad.


----------



## midnightmischief

so you think being a 'diesel' is a bad thing?
trust me , I'm not a kid, I was around during diesels days as well. 
Look where he went. he evolved into other charactors each more popular than the last and now he is a guy who still gets huge pops when he shows up once in a while...
people often remember nash as several charactors (my favourite was big sexy with the wolfpack)

I really don't see the problem here, :shrug

us fans are behind reigns because we can see his potential and are excited to see him grow. if he flops, then oh well, he flops - doesn't mean we can't support our guy and hope for the best for him.
no-one can see into the future unless your name is nostrodamus (and even he had his non-believers) so why would we not support the person we believe is going to go a long way.

I Thought Michael Jackson was a flash in the pan when he left the Jackson five - look how wrong I was.... however I didn't tell my friends and anyone listening - don't support this guy, he's going nowhere.


edit: :lol Love how people come in here, say something to start controversy then disappear and don't even stick around to defend their post and such....


----------



## CALΔMITY

tbp82 said:


> Reigns is a Diesal so he's going to win the WWE Title, defeat his best friend Dean Ambrose at Mania, hold the title a year, get a massive deal to go to TNA, become a part of a major faction and storyline that leads to TNA defeating WWE in the ratings for two years, win his first TNA World Title by defeating TNA's undefeated monster at Bound for Glory. Watch as TNA goes out of business. Return to WWE to feud with his other friend Seth Rollins for the WWE Title. Leave WWE and go to Global Force Wrestling and win their hall of fame title then return to WWE to cost an Indy Darling the WWE Title.....See Being a Diesal isn't so bad.


I have no words. Only:


----------



## midnightmischief

SpencAmaN said:


> Because I can already see that other then the Wiz and Vinnie Vegas, Nash has always been the same guy. You're saying several but I can only count 3. the first 2 failed harder then Max Moon. I'm backing off though, because to a very strict extent, I am a Roman Reigns fan. I'm halfway rooting for the guy, but from what I've seen, he doesn't have it.
> He has a great look, and a presents in the ring. There are two main factors missing from Roman Reigns and they just so happen to be the most important ones. Mic skills, and applying your personality to your ring work. You can kick and scream about how Roman Reigns' character is applying his personality in the ring, but it's just not working. People are not latching on to this guy the way they need it. Therefore John Cena will remain champ, and they will keep bringing in Lesnar. Reigns will likely beat Lesnar at WM 31 unless he completely fucks it up, but after that it's probably right back on to Cena.
> 
> Reigns is not it. He's been around for like, 4 years now. He doesn't HAVE IT.


you are fully entitled to your opinion, like others around here...

BTW - this guy here.... (sorry guys - have to burn your eyes for a moment here)










few years down the track, turned into this guy...











SCARY what a few years of practice and learning can do isn't it. :

I would love to see an example of a wrestler who came on the scene straight from nowhere and was an instant success - PLEASE someone give me an example because this is exactly what people like you are expecting reigns to be like......


----------



## CALΔMITY

He's only been in the WWE for a little over a year. It's funny how people seem to think that years put in prior to the WWE mean much in arguments like this. In the WWE bubble NXT, ROH, and any other promotion is never, if not rarely, mentioned. As far as the casuals are concerned, Roman has been a dominant character who has utilized a year to achieve what some others takes quite a few to do in the WWE. That's part of his spectacle.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Spear Spear Spear!


----------



## midnightmischief

love that vid. so many of my favourite spears on there. love how he fully commits to them.


----------



## Certified G

SpencAmaN said:


> Why does a Roman Reigns thread need to go 500 pages? He's a Diesel. There is absolutely no reason why a guy like Roman Reigns should go over 500 pages. Are we all that desperate for a new guy?
> A lot of you kids may not have watched wrestling back in the day but this guy is a Diesel. He's going to win the belt and carry it for awhile, but that's it. His matches, and his promos are going to be extremely mediocre. Much like Diesel, he may latch on to Hunter and artificially make his worth a lot higher, but he isn't real.
> 
> *This guy doesn't have it.*


That's where you're wrong though. He does have "it". You have to be blind not to see it. The reactions this guy gets just by standing across and looking at someone are insane.

Here's what I posted a while back re: his match on Battleground:

"Roman Reigns was so clearly the MVP of the Fatal 4 Way match. You could take any of the other 3 guys out and it would still be a good match. Take Roman out it and it would've been the worst match of the night."

And it's not the first time Roman made a big impact in a match without having to do flips and stunts all over the place. Sometimes it's not about how much you do but about how and when you do it. Roman has that down for sure, otherwise the crowd wouldn't pop for him as big as they do..

As someone else already pointed out, being Diesel isn't such a bad thing considering the career he's had. Kevin Nash is also one of the best mic workers of his time, so I would have no problem whatsoever if Roman's "extremely mediocre" promo's were like those of Nash.


----------



## BoiBoiDabik

I don't know about you guys but I'm already bored of him. His moveset bores me, his facial expression while cutting a promo, his scream before he's doing a super man punch/spear, his "trying to look intimidating when facing his opponent in the middle of the ring", his spear which doesn't look impactful to me at all, "believe that" and the fact that WWE is trying so hard to push this guy. For example, everytime any other wrestler or person on the roster mentions his name "In the main event it will be Kane vs Randy Orton vs John Cena vs.....................ROMAN REIGNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!". Or when people talk about the future of the business: "Rollins, Ambrose, Cesaro, Wyatt,....ROMAN REIGNS!!!"


----------



## Devitt

MP92 said:


> It's funny you say that, because when I saw that the Rock was playing Hercules in his latest movie, I thought to myself, ''Reigns would be perfect for that''.


Yes he would've made a great looking hercules!! :mark

And the goku = roman, dean = vegeta comparisons! ? ??


----------



## tbp82

midnightmischief said:


> so you think being a 'diesel' is a bad thing?
> trust me , I'm not a kid, I was around during diesels days as well.
> Look where he went. he evolved into other charactors each more popular than the last and now he is a guy who still gets huge pops when he shows up once in a while...
> people often remember nash as several charactors (my favourite was big sexy with the wolfpack)
> 
> I really don't see the problem here, :shrug
> 
> us fans are behind reigns because we can see his potential and are excited to see him grow. if he flops, then oh well, he flops - doesn't mean we can't support our guy and hope for the best for him.
> no-one can see into the future unless your name is nostrodamus (and even he had his non-believers) so why would we not support the person we believe is going to go a long way.
> 
> I Thought Michael Jackson was a flash in the pan when he left the Jackson five - look how wrong I was.... however I didn't tell my friends and anyone listening - don't support this guy, he's going nowhere.
> 
> 
> edit: :lol Love how people come in here, say something to start controversy then disappear and don't even stick around to defend their post and such....



It amazes me how some people will state Kevin Nash/Diesal was a failure when he had a career 99% of wrestlers would kill for. Another example is Shemus people around here discuss Shemus like he's some kinda of jobber the guy has held every title in the WWE except the tag title. He's been in multiple Wrestlemania's, won King of the Ring, Royal Rumble and has a huge fanbase especially among the kids and casuals. How is that not a good career? If the standard for a "good career" or a "sucessful career" is going to be absolutely being the #1 top guy in the company then Randy Savage, Shawn Michaels, and The Undertaker all had unsucessful careers.


----------



## Empress

This discussion thread is over 500 pages because obviously posters are discussing him. There's interest, just as there is interest when he steps out into a crowd and they cheer for him. If Reigns is not for you, the roster is filled with other wrestlers more to your liking and there are threads in honor of them. Keyboards are not being held hostage and forcing anyone to enter this thread and make any more comments about him that stretch its pages. And for the record, I'm no kid. I'm a grown woman. Just as there are other adults in this discussion, over 18 and free to like who they choose without their ages being used as an insult because it's erroneously believed that only only small children or those who started watching wrestling in 2010 could like Reigns.

As for the Nash comparisons, it's interesting how he is used as a weapon against Reigns. If he had been a miserable failure the way they hope Reigns would be, it would make more sense. But Nash was part of one of the greatest factions in wrestling that led to a wrestling boom. He wasn't a mat technician but he was charismatic and could put on a decent match. He still gets a crazy pop every time he makes an appearance. It's not such a bad thing to be compared to him. Anyone is demeaned or propped up to make Roman look bad.

Reigns could've been Hercules or star in one of those romantic comedies if he were going to do movies. He should've made a cameo in the new Jason Momoa movie just to troll folks.


----------



## The Bloodline

yes, lets keep hating on Diesel/Kevin Nash, as if he wasnt successful and pretend like he wasn't well received by audiences, he actually still is whenever he shows up. :lmao. Did i miss something? HBK was my main guy back then, maybe cause i was around 7 at the time of diesel run but Diesel was pretty badass & and Big Sexy was cool too, plus the NWO is legendary period. So if Reigns is another Nash, oh well : 

As for what movie role i would like to see Reigns in, other already said it. he would look great as hercules. Did anyone else see that John Morrison Hercules trailer? if he can do it, reigns can





and besides that anything where he can be in the same scene as Jason Momoa would make me happy :yum:


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

He's improing on the mic and appears alot more confident.

I've still got a chip on my shoulder about him but he's getting there.

As for him in the ring i am still underwhelmed. I am already getting sick of the constant use of the Superman punch multiple times every show.

I don't mind the guy getting a push but can it not be so full on? Share the love around a bit.

WWE have all their eggs in one basket and have seemed to put guys like Bray on the backburner for the time being.


----------



## -XERO-

Empress said:


> This discussion thread is over 500 pages because obviously posters are discussing him. There's interest, just as there is interest when he steps out into a crowd and they cheer for him.
> 
> As for the Nash comparisons, it's interesting how he is used as a weapon against Reigns. If he had been a miserable failure the way they hope Reigns would be, it would make more sense. But Nash was part of one of the greatest factions in wrestling that led to a wrestling boom.





midnightmischief said:


> so you think being a 'diesel' is a bad thing?
> trust me , I'm not a kid, I was around during diesels days as well.
> Look where he went. he evolved into other charactors each more popular than the last and now he is a guy who still gets huge pops when he shows up once in a while...
> 
> I Thought Michael Jackson was a flash in the pan when he left the Jackson five - look how wrong I was.... however I didn't tell my friends and anyone listening - don't support this guy, he's going nowhere.












Re: Your top 5 favorite wrestlers of all time?


-UNDEAD- said:


> iEwuXPdpN-U
> ZcIYOgcCcnM
> bEJiogGujdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acD-AnO_rOA















Re: Who really started the Attitude Era
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36930746-post32.html


----------



## Empress

> Regarding Triple H's sarcastic promo on Monday's RAW about venting on social media and threatening to stop watching with his friend "Mark," apparently that was him making fun of fans who weren't happy with the Battleground pay-per-view.
> 
> It's said within WWE it's pretty well known that even though Triple H has to embrace social media for business reasons, he hates fans on social media who comment about the product and hates fans who act like they understand wrestling when they don't have a clue.
> 
> It's also said that Triple H and other important backstage figures do browse various top wrestling sites to evaluate a more accurate feel of the product.
> 
> *WWE has their own internal polls and internal investigations on popular opinions but they also venture out on social media sites and forums to get a broader idea of what fans in general are saying and thinking.*


 http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/...DGXOsjyAC8M.99

This is a dirtsheet report and should be taken with a grain of salt but if true, it would confirm our suspicions that this thread is viewed by the WWE. Even more reason to keep our suggestions on the progression of Roman's character coming.


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *Looks like they're reading everything I say in the Paige thread too :maddox*


----------

